# The Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh #108 The Shambles in the Shambles Tomb.



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad*​
*Intro.*

So, hello again- this is yet another of my confounded story hour write ups, it’s lockdown and the tabletop game is verboten, and so it has come to this- back to Fantasy Grounds all smiles and apologies, does anyone want to play D&D?

And there are always takers, believe me- or better still go there and find out for yourself, that said these four schmoes are known to me…

So, here we go again (shrugs shoulders resignedly).

*WARNING DOUBLE MASSIVE EXTRA SPOILERS.*​
*THIS IS AN ONGOING GAME, THERE'S A VERY GOOD CHANCE THAT SOME OF THE PLAYERS WILL COME HERE- IF ONLY TO GET THEMSELVES IN THE RIGHT MOOD FOR THE ACTUAL SESSIONS (I.E. SEETHING). 

PLEASE DON'T POST ANYTHING HERE THAT WILL SPOIL THEIR SURPRISE... OR ELSE, GIVE THEM HOPE.*

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*WORK IN PROGRESS*​
*PCs in Game.*

*Scenario #1: The Sunless Citadel.*
Sessions 1-11

*Intermission: Downtime in Neverwinter.*
Session 12a

*Scenario #2: The Forge of Fury.*
Sessions 12b-22

*Scenario #3: Meet the Uthgardt.*
Sessions 23-27

*Intermission: Neverwinter Downtime Redux, but Darker.*
Sessions 28a-29a

*Scenario #4: The Secrets of Saltmarsh.*
Sessions 29b-

*Adventuring Party: Dark Squad.*​

*Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue (Criminal- Smuggler).
Adventuring Party:* Dark Squad.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Ramshambo escaped a life of terror and servitude when he was bought out of slavery by the infamous dwarven pirate captain Ignatias Rockbeard. Ram, as he is sometimes known, served aboard a variety of vessels for the good captain. First gaining his sea legs and then, after years at the mast, gaining a place amongst Rockbeard’s select crew. Time’s were good, but also bloody and a more than a little terrifying, being a pirate isn’t all shits and giggles as it transpires. Which may have been the reason for Ram’s decision to quit the sea. So, with the blessing of captain Rockbeard, and after promising that he would pay the dwarf back for buying/saving his life, Ram made landfall in Neverwinter. Rockbeard provided him with the name of a friendly face in the city, as it happens- a dwarf called Gundren Rockseeker…

*Adventure:* The Sunless Citadel.
*Session #04 Level 2 *The Kobolds are befriended (sorta) and the Goblins are taking a kicking, the Dark Squad's Sunless Citadel adventure is underway- big time.
*Session #07 Level 3 *The Goblins- above and below, are mostly dead, certainly Durn & Grenl, the Dark Squad have beat their way through to the Twilight Grove, next stop- the climax.

*Adventure:* The Forge of Fury.
*Session #14 Level 4 *The Orcs and their various leaders are destroyed, the Dark Squad have entered the Mountain Door and discover the Grand Stair- the way down to the lost forges of Durgeddin the Black.
*Session #22 Level 5 *More or less everything's dead in the Forge of Fury, Arundil the Ghost is laid to rest and the Dark Squad are on their way below to fight a Black Dragon.

*Adventure:* The Secrets of Saltmarsh.
*Session #33a Level 6 *The ruined temple of Abbathor is cleared of enemies and the ensuing gnoll pack attack defeated, it's time to get bang & Olafsson (dwarven mining enginners) back to Mansitrad Copperlocks (the boss) and Farhill Mine. Job done!
*Session #48 Level 7* The Dark Squad on tour of the Saltmarsh region, Big Al Kalhoon's big farm/ranch is liberated from the gnolls. It's anotherDark Squad massacre.
*Session #73 Level 8* The Dark Squad continue their delve beneath Squabblepot, they're finally at the door that will take them to Randall the Black, the first of the Eyes in the Night.




*Vincenzo Delvino (played by Jim/Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid (Anthropologist).
Adventuring Party:* Dark Squad.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Vincenzo, appears to be a human, and yet if you look real close there’s undoubtedly something animalistic about his form and features. In truth the young would-be explorer is struggling with his identity, and to find a place, a path, or a role for himself in the world. Vince, or else, Vinnie, is devoted to preserving the land, and to ensuring that the ‘civilised’ world- with its strife’s and wars does not despoil the simple beauty that exists all around us. Vinnie has travelled far and wide, mostly working on the great caravan trains for, or with, a variety of merchants- heading north, returning south, only to turn tail and make north again. He has during his journeys seen, heard and tasted enough to know that standing on the edge of the action is not enough. His last job took him to Neverwinter, and eventually into the employ of a dwarf called Gundren Rockseeker…

*Adventure:* The Sunless Citadel.
*Session #04 Level 2 *The Kobolds are befriended (sorta) and the Goblins are taking a kicking, the Dark Squad's Sunless Citadel adventure is underway- big time.
*Session #07 Level 3 *The Goblins- above and below, are mostly dead, certainly Durn & Grenl, the Dark Squad have beat their way through to the Twilight Grove, next stop- the climax.

*Adventure:* The Forge of Fury.
*Session #14 Level 4 *The Orcs and their various leaders are destroyed, the Dark Squad have entered the Mountain Door and discover the Grand Stair- the way down to the lost forges of Durgeddin the Black.
*Session #22 Level 5 *More or less everything's dead in the Forge of Fury, Arundil the Ghost is laid to rest and the Dark Squad are on their way below to fight a Black Dragon.

*Adventure:* The Secrets of Saltmarsh.
*Session #33a Level 6 *The ruined temple of Abbathor is cleared of enemies and the ensuing gnoll pack attack defeated, it's time to get bang & Olafsson (dwarven mining enginners) back to Mansitrad Copperlocks (the boss) and Farhill Mine. Job done!
*Session #48 Level 7* The Dark Squad on tour of the Saltmarsh region, Big Al Kalhoon's big farm/ranch is liberated from the gnolls. It's anotherDark Squad massacre.
*Session #73 Level 8* The Dark Squad continue their delve beneath Squabblepot, they're finally at the door that will take them to Randall the Black, the first of the Eyes in the Night.



*And the new guy-

New Tricks or "Newt" (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock (Entertainer).
Adventuring Party:* Dark Squad.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Always having a way with words, and preferring to perform for his meals rather than work for them Newt easily found his way into the life of an entertainer.

He has travelled throughout the Sword Coast (or so he would tell you), seen everything and knows everyone.

The acts that came easier to Newt tended toward the more magical, illusions, card tricks, simple attention displacement. However audiences easily bore of such puffery, ever eager to keep their attention Newt was sought out a tired old performer, deep in his cups. After much cajoling this bard taught Newt some magic words for a trick which have never worked for him.

They worked for Newt! - after he finished uttering them during his first performance on stage in the Nags Head Tavern - poof - he disappeared in to a fiery portal , transported into a realm of flame. The only distinguishing feature was a huge, burning, unblinking eye.

FOOLISH MORTAL! THE SOUL THAT WAS ONCE YOURS NOW BELONGS TO ME!

I, BELPHEGOR - TYRANT OF FLAME, SHALL EMPOWER YOU DURING YOUR FLEETING MORTAL EXISTENCE SO THAT YOUR ESSENCE SHALL BE STRONGER IN YOUR ETERNAL SERVICE TO ME.

*Adventure:* The Sunless Citadel.
*Session #04 Level 2 *Newt joins the Dark Squad, he's in the Sunless Citadel to recover a magical apple- for profit.
*Session #07 Level 3 *The Goblins- above and below, are mostly dead, certainly Durn & Grenl, the Dark Squad have beat their way through to the Twilight Grove, next stop- the climax.

*Adventure:* The Forge of Fury.
*Session #14 Level 4 *The Orcs and their various leaders are destroyed, the Dark Squad have entered the Mountain Door and discover the Grand Stair- the way down to the lost forges of Durgeddin the Black.
*Session #22 Level 5 *More or less everything's dead in the Forge of Fury, Arundil the Ghost is laid to rest and the Dark Squad are on their way below to fight a Black Dragon.

*Adventure:* The Secrets of Saltmarsh.
*Session #33a Level 6 *The ruined temple of Abbathor is cleared of enemies and the ensuing gnoll pack attack defeated, it's time to get bang & Olafsson (dwarven mining enginners) back to Mansitrad Copperlocks (the boss) and Farhill Mine. Job done!
*Session #48 Level 7* The Dark Squad on tour of the Saltmarsh region, Big Al Kalhoon's big farm/ranch is liberated from the gnolls. It's anotherDark Squad massacre.
*Session #73 Level 8* The Dark Squad continue their delve beneath Squabblepot, they're finally at the door that will take them to Randall the Black, the first of the Eyes in the Night.



*And the other new guy (who's not a new guy)-

Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter/Rogue (Outlander).*
*Adventuring Party:* Estranged member of the Dark Squad.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



I hail originally from a small village in the Neverwinter Wood. My parents were crafters and musicians, and we would regularly journey from the village to Luskan to sell our wares. When I was a child, on one such trip, our caravan was attacked by trolls. My people fought valiantly, but were outnumbered, and it wasn't going well. While the fighting raged, my mother bade me to run off into the woods and hide, and she would find me later. I ran and ran, the trolls chased me for hours. Finally, I collapsed and fell asleep in the moss under an ancient tree. When I awoke, there was no sign of the trolls, but I was freezing and hungry, and I had no supplies aside from my flute, which my father has crafted for me.

It was getting dark and I had no idea which way I had come from, so I collected some wood and managed to get a small fire going, played my flute, then fell asleep again hoping my parents would find me.

When I awoke in the morning, I found a basket with fruits and fresh bread laid on the moss nearby, which I hungrily ate. Whilst I ate and wondered where it had come from, a lady appeared to me out of the tree. She was a Dryad called Mother Willow, and she saved my life and looked after me for the next few years, along with her friends – Grayam the Gruff and the Sprites, Flit and Wit.

Mother Willow told me my parents has been killed by the trolls, but when I had my strength back I ventured back to the road to see for myself. Sure enough, the caravans were all smashed and looted, and there were still trolls there prowling about and searching the last of the supplies, so I crept back to the grove.

I was free to come and go as I pleased, and I went back to our village a few times afterwards, but it wasn’t the same without my family and their friends there. They were amazed to see me alive, and listened to my tale of what happened, but I never told them about Mother Willow and my new friends. After a few days, I left again and went back to the grove, but I visited from time to time afterwards.

As I got older, I ranged far and wide around the wood, scouting the terrain, learning the ways of the forest, and even slaying some foul beasts. I had learned the two weapon fighting technique favoured by my father, and my trusty bow. There seemed to be a growing sickness in the forest - wolves bears attacking the villagers, swarms of biting insects, and Mother Willow and the others were very concerned about it. They could feel a disturbance in the Feywild which was affecting the forest.

Then, a month or so ago a ranger I’d had spoken to once or twice, a bit of a wild man called Karakas, mentioned two things - the Sunless Citadel, I knew where this was and... the Outcast.

That was the name my village gave to Belak the Druid, only I didn't make the connection until now.

So, I decided to set out alone and went to the Sunless Citadel to see what could be done. I crept most of the way through the caverns, and saw the bodies of many slain goblins and then below - into the Twilight Grove... I realised mighty heroes were just ahead of me, perhaps on the same path...

~ The Adventures of Buggles ~

*Adventure:* The Sunless Citadel.
*Session #06 Level Ftr 1/Rog 1 *Buggles joins the Dark Squad, he's in the Sunless Citadel to find and kill the Outcast, he's after revenge.
*Session #07 Level Ftr 1/Rog 2 *The Goblins- above and below, are mostly dead, certainly Durn & Grenl, the Dark Squad have beat their way through to the Twilight Grove, next stop- the climax.

*Adventure:* The Forge of Fury.
*Session #14 Level Ftr 1/Rog 3 *The Orcs and their various leaders are destroyed, the Dark Squad have entered the Mountain Door and discover the Grand Stair- the way down to the lost forges of Durgeddin the Black.
*Session #22 Level Ftr 2/Rog 3 *More or less everything's dead in the Forge of Fury, Arundil the Ghost is laid to rest and the Dark Squad are on their way below to fight a Black Dragon.

*Adventure:* The Secrets of Saltmarsh.
*Session #33a Level Ftr 3/Rog 3 *The ruined temple of Abbathor is cleared of enemies and the ensuing gnoll pack attack defeated, it's time to get bang & Olafsson (dwarven mining enginners) back to Mansitrad Copperlocks (the boss) and Farhill Mine. Job done!



*NPC

Daktari (played by Jim/Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian (Outlander).
Adventuring Party:* Dark Squad.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Daktari is sent to pick up the Eyes in the Night = Dark Squad, as part of some ancient Uthgardt prophecy, and to bring the fellows to meet with Old Mare, the tribe's wise woman.

Later the cosmopolitan barbarian- 'I haz bath once!' ventures to the Land of the Bad Dead (Uthgardt) Ancestors and wins their hearts- mainly with his ability to stand in the thick of the action and take a lot of hits. Mainly because that saves them from taking hits.

"I iz Tank, da?"

Oh, Daktari, and all of the other Uthgardt barbarians speak in terrible cod-Russian.

"Meenya zaboot Daktari!"

*Adventure:* Meet the Uthgardt.
*Session #23 Level 5 *The Dark Squad meet with Daktari, worldly-wise barbarian speaker for the Sky Pony tribe. It's fair to say they like the Schlapp drinking barbarian from the off, the tough but beautifully coiffured man mountain accompanies the Dark Squad on their adventure.

*Adventure:* The Secrets of Saltmarsh.
*Session #33a Level 6 *The ruined temple of Abbathor is cleared of enemies and the ensuing gnoll pack attack defeated, it's time to get bang & Olafsson (dwarven mining enginners) back to Mansitrad Copperlocks (the boss) and Farhill Mine. Job done!
*Session #48 Level 7* The Dark Squad on tour of the Saltmarsh region, Big Al Kalhoon's big farm/ranch is liberated from the gnolls. It's anotherDark Squad massacre.
*Session #73 Level 8* The Dark Squad continue their delve beneath Squabblepot, they're finally at the door that will take them to Randall the Black, the first of the Eyes in the Night.



*Tarbin Tul (played by Goonalan) Male Human Bard.*
*Adventuring Party:* Dark Squad. *RETIRED

PC turned NPC-

Garumn (no longer played by Stu) Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin (Guild Artisan- Jeweller) RIP
Adventuring Party:* Dark Squad.



Spoiler:  History- WARNING SPOILERS!



Garumn is a peaceable and convivial young dwarf (yeah, you read that right) with a massive greatsword (that’s better). He worked with his father at the forge, then eventually went his own way and trained and was employed as a jeweller, a gem cutter. His work held him in thrall for a time- the best part of a decade, then however Moradin came calling. Hard years of intense training and he was finally, at last- with a glad heart, ready to be unleashed on the world to do right, and right wrongs. The wanderlust bug had also bit him. Garumn has, over the last half-a-dozen-or-so years, worked his way down the Sword Coast to the balmy shores of Neverwinter, and there found employment working for the Rockseeker Mining Consortium. At some point during his employ the affable dwarf manged to worm his way into the thoughts of Gundren Rockseeker, the co-owner of the concern. So, when Gundren contacted him to set up a meeting, well… you’ll see.

Stu wrote-

"Me roots are in the FrostPeak Mountains but when me da got wind of what was going on down south back when Clan Battlehammer was besieged by Obould and his orc hoard, he joined a force sent south to help out. He fought against the orcs in that war, and settled in Mithral Hall afterwards, joining Clan Battlehammer. I'm named for the Treaty of Garumn's Gorge, signed by Bruenor Battlehammer himself, which ended the war, more or less. Me da always taught me there are better ways than fighting, but that sometimes its the only way. Me da was a blacksmith when he wasn't fighting and I was always hanging around the forges as a lad. Smithing came easy as a dwarf, but soon the gemstones caught me eye. Not for their value, but for their beauty, so I learned that too and now I'm as as good a gem-cutter and setter as anyone around. Soon after I joined the temple but me spell casting wasn't as strong as me sword arm, so instead of becoming a cleric I became a paladin of moradin. Me Da and Ma still live at Mithral Hall, but adventure called me and Moradin seems to approve of me life on the road. I've traveled a bit - over to Mirabar, Adbarr and even to Silvery Moon once. I like meeting different folks and seeing what they been doing with steel and gems. Some of me friends are orcs, which me Da always laughs about cos he spent half his life fighting em, but he was as glad as anyone when Bruenor signed the Treaty, so glad that he named me after it."

*Adventure:* The Sunless Citadel.
*Session #04 Level 2 & alas Stu can no-longer play on a Tuesday- Garumn becomes an NPC.
Session #07 Level 3 *The Goblins- above and below, are mostly dead, certainly Durn & Grenl, the Dark Squad have beat their way through to the Twilight Grove, next stop- the climax.

*Adventure:* The Forge of Fury.
*Session #14 Level 4 *The Orcs and their various leaders are destroyed, the Dark Squad have entered the Mountain Door and discover the Grand Stair- the way down to the lost forges of Durgeddin the Black.
*Session #22 Level 5 *More or less everything's dead in the Forge of Fury, Arundil the Ghost is laid to rest and the Dark Squad are on their way below to fight a Black Dragon.
*Session #22 RIP *When (above) I said everything was dead- well, that includes Garumn, the Dwarf was killed by Idalla the Succubus with one smoochalishious kiss, he's been living on borrowed time, now Moradin wants him back.



*Adventuring Party: The Twilight Squad.*​
*NPCs turned PCs-

Halibert Shambles (played by Bear) Male Human Fighter (Fisher) Lvl 2.
Adventuring Party:* The Twilight Squad.

*Grumpy Slagg (played by Kev) Male Dwarf Monk (Criminal) Lvl 2.
Adventuring Party:* The Twilight Squad.

*Porthole Slagg (played by Jim) Male Dwarf Barbarian (Pirate) Lvl 2.
Adventuring Party:* The Twilight Squad.

*NPC

Nancy (played by Goonalan) Female Human Cleric of Poseidon & Umberlee (Acolyte) Lvl 2.
Adventuring Party:* The Twilight Squad.

*NPC Hireling

Cuthbert Tetley (played by Goonalan) Male Human Goxhill Militiaman (Guard).*



Spoiler:  The Twilight Squad Big Book of the Dead.



This is, simply put, a list of all of the enemies that have been slaughtered by The Twilight Squad- all of 'em- in all of their adventures, nuff said.

*Adventures:* Secrets of Saltmarsh- The Goxhill Kobolds.
*Session:* 44.

*CR 0 (10 XP each)*

Kobold, Non-Combatant x 15

*CR 1/8 (25 XP each)*

Kobold x 35
Rat, Giant x 15

*CR 1/4 (50 XP each)*

Kobold, Tough x 3
Rat, Giant- Diseased x 1

*CR 1/2 (100 XP each)



CR 1 (200 XP each)*

Kobold, Chief x 1





Spoiler:  The Twilight Squad Down & Dying- all adventures.



This is, simply put, a list of the times when the various members of The Twilight Squad have been rendered unconscious, that is reduced to 0 HP and/or below.

Why record this you ask you ask- simples, I want to see if the threat is constant (and I'm doing a good job) or else that at lower levels is when D&D 5e is at its most dangerous.

Also, I just like the idea of reminding the players/PCs of their lack of immortality, the close calls they've had en route to adventure.

*Adventure:

Session :*


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad*​
*Scenario #1: The Sunless Citadel.
Session
#000 Who? What? Why? Where? How? But mostly why?*
*#001a Flawless.*
*#001b In the Beginning.*
*#002a Snakebite.*
*#002b Ramshambo the Silent speaks.*
*#002c Meet the Kobolds.*
*#003 Dungeons & bloody hell... a Dragon!*
*#004 Kobolds vs Goblins vs Dark Squad.*
*#005 Durn Um Batty Whim-Wham!*
*#006 Monsieur Buggelz.*
*#007 New 'Dangerous' Tricks.*
*#008 Dark Squad versus The Outcast AKA Lockdown Combat.*
*#009 Apres le Outcast: Cherchez le big Dragon-feller.*
*#010 Ashardalon.*
*#011 Dark Squad Glad-Handing Tour.*

*Intermission: Downtime in Neverwinter.
Session*
*#012a Downtime in Neverwinter.*

*Scenario #2: The Forge of Fury.
Session*
*#012b Bad to the Gnome.*
*#013a Into the Wild.*
*#013b To the Mountain Door.*
*#014 Inconceivable!*
*#015 Have you found Bel?*
*#016 Harryhausen's Wet Dream aka Vinnie's Day.*
*#017 The thing about genocide is... chatting with Buggles.*
*#018 Newt's Story & the Randy Druid.*
*#019 Bel(phegor).*
*#020 The Duergar and the Ghost.*
*#021 Love Hurts.*
*#022 Two Dead Dwarves and a Dead Dragon [SPOILERS].*

*Scenario #3: Meet the Uthgardt.
Session*
*#023 Meenya Zaboot Daktari!*
*#024 The Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.*
*#025 You Only Die Twice.*
*#026 The Seventh Bad Dead Ancestor.*
*#027a The Dark Squad are Dead!*
*#027b Ups & Downs.*
*#027c I'm Going To Change.*

*Intermission: Neverwinter Downtime Redux, but Darker.
Session*
*#028a Everything is Coming Up Erky.*
*#028b X-Rated.*
*#029a Hello Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar & goodbye to the Dark Squad.*

*Scenario #4: The Secrets of Saltmarsh.
Session*
*#029b Wise Words- Prophecies et al.*
*#029c HELLO ASHBY! WE ARE THE DARK SQUAD!*

*Scenario #4a: Searching for Bang & Olafsson.*
*#030 Bang & Olafsson.*
*#031 Do Not Split The Party.*
*#032 Vinnie, Corner Stone of the Dark Squad.*
*#033a The Leader of the Pack.*

*Scenario #4b: To Saltmarsh and Back with the Slaggs.*
*#033b Out with the Slaggs.*
*#034 Saltmarsh- the Good, the Bad and the Ugly.*
*#035 Saltmarsh Reprise.*
*#036 Bandits & Boars in Witch Wood.*
*#037a Curiosity (nearly) Killed the Cat.*

*Scenario #4c: Into the Black, after the Grey.*
*#037b Manistrad's Mission & Old Gorm's Deal.*
*#038 Too Smart For That.*
*#039 Temporary Hit Points- the clue's in the name.*
*#040 Dreamtime & Nothing to Report.*
*#041 We Will Never Let A Troll Take Our Cat.*
*#042 The Dark Squad Get The Flip-Dickings Out Of The Underdark.*

*Intermission: The Dark Squad in Saltmarsh.*
*#043 Chez Dark Squad.*

*Intermission: The Twilght Squad versus the Goxhill Kobolds.*
*#044 Boomtime for the Kobolds.*

*Intermission: The Dark Squad in Saltmarsh, continued.*
*#045 Prawn to be Wild!*
*#046 Amazing!*
*#047a And Saltmarsh's new Councillor is...*

*Scenario #4d: Assault and Buttery (Gnolls).*
*#047b Goxhill, Umber Hill & the Buttery Gnolls.*
*#048 Total Dark Squad.*

*Intermission: The Dark Squad on Tour.*
*#049a I Know That Name! [The PCs Chorus].*

*Scenario #4e: The Wayside Dead.*
*#049b Thirty-Bloody-Six.*

*Intermission: The Dark Squad on Tour.*
*#050a The Falcon's Quest.*

*Scenario #4f: The Quest for the Boar (or Gnoll) Bastards.*
*#050b Found 'em.*
*#051 An(other) Evil Tree?*
*#052 Blight Fight Night!*
*#053 The Ancient Alchemist's Well?*
*#054 Camping in Granny Frogwart's Backyard.*
*#055 This is not the Ancient Alchemist's well, it's my well! NOW BUGGER OFF!*
*#056 Dread Blight Storm.*
*#057 Garthok the Thunder Boar Avatar of Talos, a Shambling Mound, the Moonboar and Newt's new Demon 'friend'.*
*#058a Boaring.*
*#058b Eleven Months in Vinnie's Backpack.*

*Intermission: The Dark Squad on Tour (Falcon's Nest & Burle)*
*#059 Dark Squad Masters of Administration.*
*#060a Before the Murder.*

*Scenario #4g: 24/48/72* Hours to Save Arty Swell [*Delete as appropriate].*
*#060b Fast Goat to Squabblepot.*
*#061 The Wild Goat Race (with PICTURES).*
*#062a The Goat Started It.*
*#062b 24/48/72* Hours to Save Arty Swell [*Delete as appropriate].*
*#063 Ian With One 'I'.*
*#064 The Oldest Gnome in the Burrow.*
*#065 Attack of the Psychic Rats (& Daktari).*
*#066 No Smoke without Fire, or rather Magma.*
*#067 "Are You Trying To Kill Us?"*
*#068 The Greater Evil.*
*#069 Meet Vernon.*
*#070 Arty's Trial & Vernon's Diary.*

*Scenario #4h: Don't Go Through The Door.*
*#071 Tracticus Halfpipe's Whispering Door. *
*#072 Sir Humphrey's Glorious Business.*
*#073 Randall the Magnificent.*
*#074 Through the Fire to the Light.*
*#075 Tao & the Supreme Being.*
*#076 Randall's Big Bad Head.*

*Scenario #4i: Prophecies of the Moon Pool.*
*#077 Here We Goat Again & Bedtime For Ubmo.*
*#078 The Dark Squad Make Enemies.*
*#079 Dark Squad Investigations.*
*#080 Dancing to the Moon Pool.*
*#081 Gnoll's House Party.*
*#082 St. Newt and the Gnoll-GRIND.*
*#083 Ashardalon.*
*#084 Into the Moon Pool Part 1.*
*#085 Into the Moon Pool Part 2.*

*Scenario #4j: The Soggy's Are Coming!*
*#086 Revelations.*
*#087 The Soggy's Are Coming!*

*Intermission: The Twilight Squad head for the Goblin Stair.*
*#088 The Twilight Squad New Hires.*
*#089 The Twilight Squad's Struggles in Goblin Gulch.*

*Scenario #4j: The Soggy's Are Coming! [Continued]*
*#090 Underwater Dark Squad.*
*#091 The Great Big Soggy Fight.*

*Scenario #4k: The Dragonslayer.*
*#092 Interview with a Dhampir.*
*#093 Enter the Dragon Barrow.*
*#094 Enter the Dragon (from the Barrow).*

*Intermission: The Dark Squad Residents of Saltmarsh*
*#095 Saltmarsh Shenanigans.*
*#096 Saltmarsh Shenanigans Part 2.*
*#097a Saltmarsh Shenanigans Part 3.*

*Scenario #4l: The De La Crane Manse.*
*#97b The De La Crane Manse.*
*#98 "I don't want to die!"*
*#99 Snakes Alive!*
*#100 F**k Yew Gray-Hum!*
*#101 Ram's Revenge.*
*#102 Where's My Pudding?*
*#103 Well! Well!*
*#104 To the Lighthouse.*
*#105 Die Hard.*
*#106 Die! Die! Die! YOU BASTARD, DIE!*

*Intermission: Back to Saltmarsh (& fathoming Foundry)*
*#107 Bits & Bobs in Saltmarsh.*

*Scenario #4m: The Tomb of Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit.*
*#108 The Shambles in the Shambles Tomb.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #000 Who? What? Why? Where? How? But mostly why?*

So, here we go again, or else some more.

*The Scenario.*

I wanted to play the Sunless Citadel again, mainly because I remember enjoying it once or twice through, back in 2000 when it first came out, and 5e (to me) feels a lot like 3e, only without the excess baggage. Also I managed to TPK some poor saps right-royally back then, and the mood I’m in… well, a bit of a TPK would ease a few aches. Regardless, I’m calling the shots, this isn’t a democracy- there are no choices, so we’re playing it.

Oh, and this game is ongoing, so if this story hour comes to an abrupt end, well- I must have done a bad thing, forgive me.

*The Name.*

I referred to the PCs in a random e-mail as the Dark Squad- the name stuck (maybe, so far). I was simply referencing the fact that all of the PCs (all three of ‘em- now four) are blessed with darkvision, and thus in this game I would not have to suffer the interminable ‘do we keep the lights on’ debate. A sometimes heated chat beloved (it seems) of adventuring groups everywhere- “put the torch out I can’t sneak in these conditions”, swiftly countered by, “I’m a human- it’s dark, I can’t see in these conditions.” This conversation happens a lot in my games, and probably yours too.

*The PCs and the Players.*

So, the Dark Squad (for now), are-


*Garumn (played by Stu) Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 1*

Garumn is a peaceable and convivial young dwarf (yeah, you read that right) with a massive greatsword (that’s better). He worked with his father at the forge, then eventually went his own way and trained and was employed as a jeweller, a gem cutter. His work held him in thrall for a time- the best part of a decade, then however Moradin came calling. Hard years of intense training and he was finally, at last- with a glad heart, ready to be unleashed on the world to do right, and right wrongs. The wanderlust bug had also bit him. Garumn has, over the last half-a-dozen-or-so years, worked his way down the Sword Coast to the balmy shores of Neverwinter, and there found employment working for the Rockseeker Mining Consortium. At some point during his employ the affable dwarf manged to worm his way into the thoughts of Gundren Rockseeker, the co-owner of the concern. So, when Gundren contacted him to set up a meeting, well… you’ll see.

Stu, playing Garumn, is an equally peaceable and convivial fellow, although at approx. 6’3” likely not a dwarf. He does something in IT, I think it involves turning devices off and then on again.


*Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 1*

Ramshambo escaped a life of terror and servitude when he was bought out of slavery by the infamous dwarven pirate captain Ignatias Rockbeard. Ram, as he is sometimes known, served aboard a variety of vessels for the good captain. First gaining his sea legs and then, after years at the mast, gaining a place amongst Rockbeard’s select crew. Time’s were good, but also bloody and a more than a little terrifying, being a pirate isn’t all shits and giggles as it transpires. Which may have been the reason for Ram’s decision to quit the sea. So, with the blessing of captain Rockbeard, and after promising that he would pay the dwarf back for buying/saving his life, Ram made landfall in Neverwinter. Rockbeard provided him with the name of a friendly face in the city, as it happens- a dwarf called Gundren Rockseeker…

Kev, playing Ramshambo, is my younger brother, alas there the similarity ends- a fact that has haunted him (no doubt) all of his life. He’s a clever bastard with a good job, although he has to wear a suit and say ‘yes’ a lot to the man- so, sucks to be him.

Love ya, bro.


*Vincenzo Delvino (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 1*

Vincenzo, appears to be a human, and yet if you look real close there’s undoubtedly something animalistic about his form and features. In truth the young would-be explorer is struggling with his identity, and to find a place, a path, or a role for himself in the world. Vince, or else, Vinnie, is devoted to preserving the land, and to ensuring that the ‘civilised’ world- with its strife and wars does not despoil the simple beauty that exists all around us. Vinnie has travelled far and wide, mostly working on the great caravan trains for, or with, a variety of merchants- heading north, returning south, only to turn tail and make north again. He has during his journeys seen, heard and tasted enough to know that standing on the edge of the action is not enough. His last job took him to Neverwinter, and eventually into the employ of a dwarf called Gundren Rockseeker…

Haggis, who plays Vincenzo, works in the same grey bar hotel as I do, he’s the guy there I can talk to about D&D, which still feels like a secret. I’m 52, I know the sport is semi-cool these days, but there are still people close to me that I have never told that I am a member of this strange gang. Odd, when you think about it.. But, back to Haggis- or rather back to me, forgive me but I only know Haggis’ story in conjunction with my own.  Many moons ago, as Haggis sometimes reminds me, I used to be one of his tutors- is it really 20 years ago? Actually, now that I think about it, I believe that he said (often, probably) that I was the best tutor that he had ever had. He, of course, has no right of reply to this last statement, didn’t back then- doesn’t now, ah- the simple joys of the educator.

Unless he joins ENWorld, and makes his thoughts known in this forum, of course…

But remember James, I’m the DM…

Haggis was one of the cool kids in my class, clever- I always appreciate that, and with a mouth on him- so, better still. But, best of all, he was hardly ever there. Back then for a young Haggis, I surmise, there were drinks to be drunk, flavoured cigarettes to be smoked, and young ladies to be mooned over- all of these prospects seemingly readily available elsewhere. Given the choice I would have skipped my classes too.

*Are You Experienced?*

It took just ten days from the first e-mail invitation sent- ‘do you wanna play D&D?’ for the game to get going, these three guys are pros.

Kev has played D&D for years, although not for the last decade- the last campaign/game he was in was back in 3e, and he’s never encountered Fantasy Grounds before.

Stu has played D&D four times for each new edition of the game since AD&D, when AD&D was out he didn’t do anything else- he played it morning, noon and night. I spent half-a-lifetime once (or twice) drinking with him in bars (back when I used to drink). We spent a lot of time in a bar on a boat, actually a barge, the floor and stairs were a little cantered, at an angle- people would often stumble down them. Stu would remark, every time this happened- “failed his/her Dex save.” D&D has bled into his life, this is just one example of the myriad D&D-isms that dot his language.

Haggis is the real pro, although his story is less well known to me- he’s played D&D since way back then, and every edition since he started (if you get me)- and a bunch of other RPGs, and he DMs, and has a regular game elsewhere, and- get this, he knows his way around Fantasy Grounds. Quite frankly, if it wasn’t for the Mrs, well… let’s just say Haggis is a keeper.

He’s also a young person, maybe in his mid 30’s- he probably listens to the Spice Girls, and all the other new music that the kids of today are into.

*The Game.*

So, Fantasy Grounds, D&D 5e- one session/week, Tuesday night- since you asked; so settle in- get a drink, light a cig, Oh, heads up this story hour may actually have a little bit more in the way of story.

Not much you understand, these posts are all once through with the (electronic) pen, and then once more with the sword to check for obvious spelling mistakes- then post, there’s no literature to be found here.

Plaster a smile on, for it begins…


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #001a Flawless.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Garumn (played by Stu) Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 1
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 1*

“Divil!” The old farmer screamed in Garumn’s face once more, and then staggered back flailing for an edge, any surface to grab hold of to save himself- to keep him on his feet. He failed and sat down hard on the spit and sawdust barroom floor, a moment later he clutched his head and started to weep.

“Eat zis.” Vincenzo offered, the jaundiced human-looking merchant, offered the fallen farmer a hunk of crusty bread. “Eat it! It may make you less dronk”, he stated loudly, and then leaning close to Ramshambo whispered- “quelle merde, what are we doing ‘ere my frend in zis… zis, ow you say it- sheet owle?”

The half-elf shrugged, kept his counsel, and quietly continued to sip at the bad ale before him. The rogue eventually looked up and over to Garumn, the dwarf’s eyes were screwed tight- he’d seen that before, the paladin was trying to sense the presence of creatures of the taint- devils and demons, the undead- all manner of fiends were revealed to Garumn’s inner-sight.

A moment later the dwarf blinked open his eyes and shook his head at his two companions- there was no corruption here. Garumn peered down at the tear-stained farmer-still scrabbling on the floor of the inn. An old man- for a human, perhaps- or else the fellow had had a very hard life. Vincenzo meantime kept up a steady one-way badinage, appraising Ramshambo moment by moment of his thoughts regarding their present situation. The rogue patiently listened to his exasperated companion and nodded along conspiratorially.

Garumn, at last, made his decision, lurched up from the bench and his beer, and then with the help of Bertram- owner of the Ol’ Boar Inn, lifted the old farmer back onto his still unsteady feet. “His name’s Coley, Old Man Coley we calls ‘im, on account of… well, he’s old.” Bert added with a shrug.

“What do you want, old man?” Garumn asked, when the farmer was better situated- the reply came in gasps, through sobs and edged with strained whispers, and thirty seconds later even Vincenzo had stopped talking to listen Old Man Coley’s words, nay pleas.

“Princess Lucky- she’s the last of ‘em, the last of my beauties- every night the divil comes to my farm and lays claim to another of my prize ladies, my milkers- my moo-cows.” The farmer stutters to a halt again, but Garumn’s hand on his forearm urges him on.
“I calls ‘im the scratchy bastard- he tears my girls to shreds- six foot high he is, and with ‘ands and feet like claws- great… great… scythes! He cuts ‘em good, tears them up, tears them… to pieces. It’s a divil I tell you, a DIVIL!”

Two hours later, on the Coley farm, and with the last light of day hesitating between a smudge and a memory, the trio of adventurers harrumph to themselves and continue their watch- arranged in their hiding places, or else not- waiting for the ‘divil’, the so-called scratchy bastard to arrive.

In a small fenced paddock stands the doe-eyed Princess Lucky, Old Man Coley’s only remaining cow- every now and then she lows gently. In the byre close by Vincenzo sits and waits, hidden in the hay- the druid had previously- before their watch started, confirmed to his companions, somewhat to their dismay, the veracity of Old Man Coley’s claim.

“It iz not a divil, rather a de-mon… most likely a wood de-mon.” The information had met with blank looks from Garumn and Ramshambo- although the rogue was in fact trying really hard to maintain his nonchalance. It really was a demon, the farmer hadn’t lied- the half-elf suddenly had doubts, he was new to this- fighting demons. He wasn’t sure he’d signed up for it.

The druid had searched the Coley farm thoroughly on their arrival here, and soon after located… well, a clutch of what looked to his friends to be broken twigs. He’d then spent the next thirty minutes doggedly at his task- mostly sniffling and snuffling around the dirty and dishevelled place. Nodding along to some inner voice, before finally delivering his conclusion.

“A de-mon, I ‘ave no doubt.” The druid stated with a shrug, accompanied by a nervous grin.
“We watch and we wait.” With which, Garumn had brought the conversation to a close.

Ramshambo shivered a little, peering through the cracked door of the farmhouse, the rogue had found the best hiding place to be had. While his comrades were otherwise engaged, he had silently gained access to the sleeping farmer’s cottage, and well… made himself at home. Although, in truth, the old farmer had nothing worth taking. So poor were Ram’s surroundings that once or twice it had crossed his mind to perhaps leave a few coppers in plain sight somewhere for the miserable old fellow to find. Inventory taken the half-elf went back to his watch- a demon, he silently mouthed- this was bound to get interesting.

Garumn stood pretty much in the centre of the farmyard, the dwarf had taken an entirely different approach in his preparation for the scratchy bastard’s arrival. The paladin, it could be said, was not-hiding in plain sight. The hefty dwarf therefore described small circles- shuffling around on the spot- the beam of a lighthouse- his eyes, searching out the enemy. The scratchy bastard was going back to hell tonight he swore to Moradin, he was certain.

The first to sense the demon’s approach was Vincenzo, the druid had the foul beast’s scent- and very suddenly it was close, and yet he could see nothing from his present position. His sight blurred or blocked by the hay he was concealed in, the fence posts and railings, the tree stumps and sward… he was too low to the ground, too well concealed- and yet to move now would give away his position, and then what?

The first to see the enemy then was Garumn, the paladin stifled a yawn as over in the byre the druid wrestled with doubt and inaction. Then suddenly stepping out from behind a fence post, and directly before the holy dwarven warrior was a humanoid-shaped creature. Constructed around a woody central shaft, and with four twiggy, and most likely scratchy, limbs- in the usual places. Inscribed at the top of its woody core a face- of sorts, with a leering visage. The wood demon had arrived.






Alas the demon’s appearance would have been a little more frightening, although perhaps not for Garumn- for others, if the fiend had been a little, well… taller, or just… more substantial. On tiptoes, the wood demon measured a little under three feet. It looked, to the dwarf, like a strong breeze would blow the thing away. Garumn’s first thought was instantly followed by his second- and a moment later and with a swish of his greatsword the creature was gone. The grinning paladin watched the shattered wood demon disintegrate, or at least assume its dormant form- kindling, and then half-turned to declare victory to his friends and was caught in the blinding flash of light that followed.

Vincenzo had had enough of prevaricating, the druid rose to a standing position and unleashed a sudden glorious burst of nature’s fuel- sunlight, the blinding light scythed through the dark to engulf and illuminate a small portion of the farm. Then faded as suddenly as it had appeared, but in its going left its glowing trace on the creature now racing towards the druid. “Twig blight”, Vincenzo whispered, and then louder for his friends to hear- seeing Garumn momentarily shielding his eyes, and then fast approaching. Then spotting the door of the farmhouse opening and closing, seemingly unaided, the druid failing to sight Ram swiftly and stealthily creeping towards the newly revealed and now glowing enemy.

However, before the rogue could launch his silent attack the paladin barrelled in, reaching to his belt Garumn grabbed out a hand axe and in one smooth motion let it fly, a fraction of a second later and the second twig blight lay scattered and shattered. The gurning dwarf exhaled loudly and skidded to a halt, that was two wood demons he had defeated this night- Moradin be praised.

To emphasise this fact the young Dwarf stuck both thumbs into the belt of his mail britches, puffed out his chest- gurned some more, and said- “I am, as I said to you fellers earlier…

And was swiftly shushed into silence.

Ram, the shusher, suddenly dodged right and low- and then scurried behind a water-barrel on the shadow-side of the farmer’s cottage. From the other side of the butt the sound of scratching as the last of the twig blights cautiously peered around the obstacle to check that the coast was finally clear. The plant-fiend spied its quarry- a now nervously shuffling Princess Lucky.

The unflustered rogue meantime signalled once for his colleagues’ attention, and then deftly signed the new enemy’s location. Vincenzo and Garumn had already begun to move closer. The shifter druid suddenly morphing and shaping his sallow human face taking on a new formation- wild, cat-like in-part, but for the silent scream that framed his mouth, and accentuated by the sudden growth of needle-sharp snake like fangs. The shifter… shifted and was down low and at the last twig blight in a rush. Alas his lunge was too swift and too sudden, the final enemy changed direction and cut inside Vincenzo’s headlong dive. It raced on- towards Princess Lucky.

The wood demon- as Garumn still believed, clawed the air- silently snarling, and sped towards the quivering and shaking, now loudly mooing and moaning Princess Lucky, and then ten feet short of its target was swept into oblivion by the swing, once again, of the paladin’s deft blade.

“…flawless.” Garumn declared with a grin, as Old Man Coley burst through the door of his cottage wearing nought but his breach-cloth and wielding a half-finished bottle of something fortifying but unforgiving, and screaming several things that the young paladin would never be repeating.

And so, begins the adventures of the heroes that would later become known as the Dark Squad: Garumn the Flawless, Ramshambo the Silent, and Vincenzo the Face.

Next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #001b In the Beginning.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Garumn (played by Stu) Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 1
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 1*

So, this is what actually happened in the session…

It started with an hour long intro- the merits and benefits of being friendly and nice to the device that is called Fantasy Grounds, a paean to Doug (I think that’s the guy’s name) who put this marvellous piece of software together. Also two of the players- Kev, and Stu are both new to it… so, watch and learn- repeat and… well, it’s an hour that no-one’s getting back- let’s call it draw and move on.

The first instalment is called Flawless because, well… next the players get around to introducing themselves, and their chosen crazy-legs personas- their PCs, to each other. Flawless, because when Stu (playing Garumn) got to talking about the dwarven paladin’s flaws… well, he’d thought it through and then simply written ‘flawless’ in the space provided. Haggis suggested another fine word- ‘hubris’, and so the game was on to find out who would be proven right. The ‘flawless’ statement became a talking point for the remaining two hours of the session, in which… and it pains me to say this- Garumn was… ah what the hell- say it, just… flawless. He said and did the right things, and at the right times- his dice were on fire, and when it came to the farmyard attack- he was three for three with the kills.

The story version of the above encounter can be found here- *#001a Flawless.*

But let’s go back a bit, back to the story with the… oh, hell- the backstory.

The three PCs all recently in the employ of Gundren Rockseeker are brought together by the aforementioned dwarf (I use him a lot in my games) and paid by their new patron to go to Thundertree. There to meet with Kerowyn Hucrele, an odd-ball member of the famous (merchant hauliers) Hucrele family (mostly of Waterdeep). It seems a pair of Hucrele younglings have gone adventuring in an old ruin close to the village of Thundertree, a place called the Sunless Citadel, and have failed to return from their wanderings.

So, it would be best for all concerned if another bunch of neophyte adventurers were sent to rescue the aforementioned posh/rich kids.

Hang on… no, let’s not start asking questions to soon.

After (and during) Gundren’s speech there are questions, followed by a number of history et al checks. Then, mere seconds later- two days on the road for the fledgling adventurers. The passage to Thundertree is all farmer’s field, this is Neverwinter’s breadbasket, and soon after (scant seconds) we’re at the village. I’m moving fast, although with plenty of scene setting along the way- farmer's carts, summer sun, the dusty road and all looks to be well with the world, but beneath the surface- hang on, isn’t that the start of a Lynch movie?

The Dark Squad arrive late in the day to Thundertree, get rooms in the Ol' Boar Inn, take a late supper and then a farmer- Old Man Coley, with enough courage (booze) inside him starts shouting the odds. When that doesn’t work he takes to crying and pleading while the new newly arrived adventurers try to relax and chew their chicken dinner.

At the Coley Farm, the Combat Tutorial takes place, this after Vincenzo has made thirty two consecutive guidance-enhanced skill checks to discover, well, lots of things (note the first check was a ‘20’). It is however far more relevant to the story that the last check the shifter druid made was a ‘1’. Note all of the PCs checks are made in the Fantasy Grounds dice tower, so the players are unaware of the results. It thus comes to pass that the PCs all think that they are genuinely awaiting the arrival of some six foot tall, scythes for claws, I-kill-cows-for-kicks, wood demon. Thanks to Vinnie, and his ‘1’.

Certainly not a trio of scrawny (four hit points apiece- or thereabouts) twig blights.

The fight is over quickly courtesy of the aforementioned flawless dwarven paladin, who doesn’t miss a roll.

Then back to the Ol' Boar Inn, and their beds- Bert waits up for them to return.

In the morning breakfast and then as arranged by Gundren in advance, an interview with the previously mentioned Kerowyn Hucrele. The stern-looking old lady is clearly upset, and out of her depth- she’s used to people doing what she says, and not working on their own schemes behind her back. The missing Hucrele younglings had planned there adventure well in advance, she believes, and certainly not shared this information with her.

It doesn’t help that the missing pair are the children of much wealthier members of the Hucrele family (from Waterdeep), and that there parents are going to… well, will they blame Kerowyn? She fears, and suspects, as much.

Don’t worry about me telling you this, the players figured it all out for themselves at the VTT, Garumn was particularly suspicious- he employs his divine sense at every turn.

So, the missing adventurers, there were four in the party Kerowyn thinks, are-

1) Talgen Hucrele, a pretty boy warrior- with a slew of fencing instructors but no actual experience in the woolly wilds.

2) Sharwyn Hucrele, a beautiful to behold fair maiden- with a touch of wizardry about her.

3) Sir Bradford, a paladin of Tyr- co-opted to join the younglings for the venture way back in Waterdeep- it seems the young Hucrele’s have been planning this undertaking for quite a while.

4) Lastly, Karakas- a local guide, Kerowyn knows nothing about this fellow.

The reward for the young Hucrele’s return is substantial, however the younglings and their companions have been gone for 21 days, they left only a dashed note before they departed- stating where they were going, and the fact that they would be back in a tenday. So, overdue about covers it.





Note, the above is an old map of Thundertree (brought to life by a very accomplished artist) from a previous game that started in the village- the Old Cow Inn, is now the Ol' Boar Inn. It was so... accomplished I had to use it in game, the players- naturally, were very impressed.

Last bit, the PCs have divined much about the history of Thundertree- the explosion of Mount Hotenow, and follow up undead/zombie invasion (about forty years past) causing the village to be abandoned, only for the place to be revived and resettled maybe ten years later by the old druid, Reidoth the Brown (and his friends*). There’s always a little flavour to be had in my games.

The Dark Squad also determine that the Sunless Citadel, some time in the distant past, was home to a bunch of dragon cultists.

Small world.

So, a little local colour.

The PCs, after signing contracts- Kerowyn owns the lands hereabouts, she therefore grants the PCs salvage rights, and then after talking through (and making crystal clear) the potential rewards for success in this venture. The trio head out into the village to see if there’s anybody else that has something- anything, to say about this matter, or any other matters of interest.

But that happens next week, I hope to see you there and then.

*Note the story of Reidoth the Brown, who with the help of the Blessed Avengers (actually, it was mostly just the Blessed Avengers) saved Thundertree from a young green dragon accompanied by a bunch of lackey dragon cultists et al, is played out in my main story hour, found here-

*We D&D.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*​

*Garumn's personal journal, entry #1:*

Meself an' me new friends, Elf and Snake, helped out a farmer whose prize cow was being attacked by nasty little twigmen. We killed 3 of the blighters, an' he seemed happy with that.

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #002a Snakebite.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Garumn (played by Stu) Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 1
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 1*

A dank corridor in the depths of the Sunless Citadel, Ram- ear pressed against the ridged and carved ancient stone of the door- listening to the tumblers in the lock roll and spin, easing- prodding with his picks, absolute silence, as he had earlier demanded- the concentration causing beads of sweat to prickle his brow.

A nudge here, a tickle… almost…

“If you can’t do it Elf, let Snake have a look?” Garumn purred for the second time, and then nodded his head towards Vincenzo, a sudden look of consternation on the druid’s visage.
“That right Snake?” The affable dwarf added, breaking Ram’s concentration once again.
“Snaaaaake! Snaaaaake! Enough is too much”, the druid’s tirade began.
“I am Vincenzo, some call me Vincent, or Vinnie, or Vin- I ‘ave in zer past even answered to Van. It is Garumn not zo difficult name to learn. Zis- snaaaake, zis is unacceptable- rass-ist. Merde, should I call you monsieur dwarf all of ze day long, and per’aps every now and zen- pat you on the ‘ead like a child. Iz zis what you want? Iz it?”

Ram straightened from his work at the lock, stretched his legs and groaned slightly, then took the time to admire the countenances of his two companions- how was this one going to play out?

Garumn said nothing, his look also neutral- although his eyes never left Vincenzo’s face. He’d learned this trick as a young dwarf, leave a healthy pause before you reply- it makes folk think that you have thought about your response, and/or considered their words.

Inside his head the paladin whistled a happy tune, and then took a moment more to think about the bath he was going to have back at the inn, after they had rescued the Hucrele younglings and got out of this dank place. He liked baths, something he was slightly embarrassed by, bathing did not sit well with many of his kin.

The silence continued to stretch until Vincenzo could wait no longer, which of course was the moment that Garumn chose to make his reply.
“I suppose your right, Sn… I mean no harm by it young ‘un- no offense to either of thee. I swear by Moradin. It’s jus…”
“Just what iz zit Garumn?” Vincenzo, peevishly enquired.
“Well… I can’t help but noticing- all of the time, that, well… you pair are not dwarves, and so- Elf, and well, Snake.” Garumn concluded with a shrug.
“A snack is a slithering thing, with itz belly on zer grownd, itz stum-uck in zer dirt- am I zis. Am I? Do you sink zis?”
“No, no- that’s not it at all. It’s zer… sorry, it’s the fangs-thing, when your face goes all… creepy, it’s just that you look a lot like a… snake.” Garumn hesitantly replied.
“Do I look like a snack all zer time- Non! Merde, zis world is full of people that look different, ow you zey- CREE-PEE. You do not ‘av to call zem names. It iz wrong, unfrend-lee, it iz rude.”

The silence settled in again, eventually Ram got tired of waiting and bent to his task once more, the lock was possibly the most difficult he had ever encountered, and yet Garumn had insisted that they discover what lay beyond the strangely sculpted door. The stone had been crafted and etched to show an eastern water dragon at sport, most odd. The rogue however stuck to his task, while his now silent companions continued to stand guard, and take turns to glare at each other.

At least for another minute or so…

“If you can’t do it Elf, why not let Druid have a look?” Garumn, affably, offered.
“…petit connard!” Vinne hissed back, but the moment was lost as a tinny sound echoed down the dank passage- Ram straightened, and wearing a grin pushed the strange stone door open, “voila”, the rogue added with a flourish.

The small chamber revealed was bare, save for an odd-looking contraption secured in the far corner- the object a muddle of metal spars and struts supporting a barrel, also made of metal- from which several pipes entered and exited.

After receiving the ‘all clear’ nod from Ram, the adventurers wandered over to inspect the newly revealed object.

“Cooling unit.” Garumn muttered, and then louder- “same as the Thromberg 3000 Double Entry Forge. They ‘ave them in Adbar, although… no idea what good it does ‘ere?”
“What you zay?” Vinnie asks.
“Cooling- liquid enters here, gets cooled in here, and then exits… that-away, simple.” Garumn’s hands dance about the strange contraption as he explains.
“Owz it cooled- zer liquid?”
“Good question, druid. If yer give me a hand, I’ll show yer.” Garumn grinned back, a moment later the dwarf and the shifter had, after a few tentative strains, removed the metal bung from the top of the metal barrel.

THUNG!

At which point their problems really started to coalesce, a tiny humanoid figure- maybe only ten inches tall, with sharp features and fluttering wings, soared up and out of the opening. The strange creature seemed to be made of shards of ice- the chill that suddenly swept over the three onlookers confirmed this.





“Mephit!” Vinnie yelped with surprise, and then equally rushed added, “do not harm it- I will communicate wiz ze creature.”
Garumn nodded, Ramshambo- his survival instincts suddenly pinging, silently backed out of the small room.
“We comez in peacez.” The druid offered, although in the deep garbled tongue of the primordial language.

The ice mephit fluttered above the strange barrel-device, the creature’s former home- for which read prison, and then answered- “screw you guys I’m outta here”, in its nails down the blackboard high-pitched version of auran, which Vinnie, of course, did not understand. In the same way that the ice mephit did not understand Vinnie’s primordial message.

A second later the creature bathed both the dwarf and the shifter in an icy blast of freezing-cold air, Garumn tottered and groaned, while Vinnie dodged- which made all the difference.

“You dirty ice-hole!” The enraged dwarf snapped and unlimbered his greatsword, and then in one mighty swing almost shattered the mephit as it attempted to fly free of the chamber. One wing of the now terrified elemental left sheered- it spiralled trying desperately to gain the height it needed to fly up and over its attackers, and out of the door- to freedom. The druid however was much too quick and grabbed the struggling mephit from the air, clasping the creature in his hand- tight, Vinnie snarled- fangs extended, and then he lurched forward and bit the icy elemental’s head clean off.

Garumn took a step back, juggled his greatsword and then gulped- it would be Vinnie from here on, he’d make a real effort to remember the druid’s name, he swore to the all father, and then watched in disgust as the shifter spat the dead ice mephit’s head out into the dirty corridor.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #002b Ramshambo the Silent speaks.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Garumn (played by Stu) Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 1
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 1*

“Majesty”, the rogue bowed low before the kobold queen, Yusdrayl- who tittered (or else yapped) quietly, perhaps coquettishly.
“As brave Dragonkeeper Meepo stated, we have been sent from the great dragon above to aid you in your present time of troubles, the dastardly goblins will be made to suffer for their incursion into your magnificent realm.”
“Oh, that’s nice.” The kobold queen replied, her eyes sparkled with delight.

Standing behind the kow-towing rogue, Garumn and Vinnie exchanged glances, and then shrugs.
“Keep yer hand on yer blade, druid.” The dwarf muttered sotto voce.
Vinnie nodded his agreement, and then carried on counting kobolds- there were eleven of the creatures now- before them, behind them- and several more glaring and staring at the unfolding scene from various now-open doorways.





The conversation between the charming rogue and the enthralled Yusdrayl trundled on, every now and then yet another kobold wandered into the pillared hall to marvel at the three adventurers, and the scene unfolding.

“Fourteen”, the druid muttered to Garumn.
“Fourteen what?” the dwarf snapped back.
“Koboldz… wait- wait, fifteen- zat’s quite a lot. He’d better know what he iz doing.” Vinnie nodded at Ram, still chirruping at Yusdrayl, mostly in draconic but every now and then the pair switched over to the common tongue.

A few minutes later, and the nervous pair are now standing in the middle of an ever expanding circle of kobolds- over two dozen of the little beasts dodging back and forth. The smaller specimens, the kids, scampering in every now and then to attempt to grasp at Vincenzo’s shirt sleeve, or else to lay a hand on Garumn’s mail.

A game of tig that could end in tears.

At last, Ramshambo sauntered over to his companions, in the background the kobold queen had suddenly burst into frantic action, kicking her cohorts and screeching orders.

“So, the queen- Yusdrayl, thinks we’ve been sent by the great dragon, or something similar- we’ve a list of tasks, apparently the goblins are very naughty buggers down here. They’ve stolen the kobold’s dragon…”, the last word of the sentence is delivered with a half-shrug, half-snigger. “She wants us to get it back, and to rescue a bunch of kobolds that were taken prisoner in the last goblin attack, and to kill a bunch of goblins while we’re at it. Oh, and if we kill the chief- well, that’d be a bonus. She’s willing to reward us for our victories- there’s a lot of stuff over on the altar back there, at least three magic scrolls- I think…””
“Why?” Garumn interrupts, “Why should we help the little fiends?”
“Because there are a lot of them, because they know where the Hucrele kids went- which is up against the goblins, so- two birds, one stone.” Ram surmises, “Why not- get paid twice over?”
“Scrollz?” Vinnie asks.
“Yep, I reckon, and some other stuff- oh, and there’s a key she’s going to give us if we get the dragon back.” Ram finishes.
“Did you zee ze scrollz?” Vinnie continues.
“Key to what?” Garumn asks.
Ram shrugs, “she said it was the key to the dragon door, if we get all the jobs done- she reckons, it’ll prove we are the chosen ones.”
“That’s nice”, Garumn growls back, unimpressed.

The three adventurers fall silent for a moment, content themselves to watch kobolds scurry.

“Did you zee ze scrollz?” Vinnie enquires again.
“What are they doing now?” Garumn barks again, the kobolds in the chamber are now rapidly scurrying back and forth, yelping and snarling- tottering around carrying a variety of objects- a large cauldron, bundles of wood, and at least three large squirming sacks.

“Feast. We’re being celebrated.”
“Feast?” Garumn spits- “What the hell do these little buggers eat?”
“Rats. Apparently.”
“Rats?” Garumn splutters.

At which point a trio of kobolds upend a squirming sack bundling free several dozen scurrying fat black rats, then a collective rush of kobolds into the mix to chase the vermin down- tossing the escaping creatures into the large cauldron.

“Ratzzzzzz!” Vinnie echoes, “delish-us…”, the shifter druid’s fangs glisten as they strain and extend,
“it would be zo rude to leave now, when zey ‘ave gone to zo much trouble…”


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #002c Meet the Kobolds.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Garumn (played by Stu) Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 1
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 1*

So, session two, and this is what we got up to…

The Dark Squad spent the first hour of the session as the boys about town, or else about the village of Thundertree- the players are all experienced RPers and so they split up to maximise their chatter time. In short order the trio learn-

1) The area around the Sunless Citadel is known as the Ashen Plain, not because of the devastation caused by the eruption of Mount Hotenow and the ash cloud et al that followed, but because of the depredations of a great dragon despoiling the region centuries earlier, apparently.

2) The Sunless Citadel is home to a tribe of goblins which, oddly- grow and sell magical apples (poisonous and healing variants). This info courtesy of Reidoth the Brown, the ancient druid that freed Thundertree from the dragon cult all those years ago. Vinnie swears to find out what’s going on with the goblins, and to report back to the ancient and blind druid- he’s given a healing potion for his troubles.

3) Sir Bradford, the paladin of Tyr who accompanied the Hucrele’s possessed a beautiful sword that Rurik, the dwarven smith in Thundertree, would pay money to get a closer look at. Garumn, declares that he will endeavour to fulfil the smith’s desire, should the opportunity arise.

4) Karakas, the human ranger that accompanied the Hucrele’s is a local, often employed by the Thundertree guard, Felosial the commander there would like the ranger back, or else his story told. Ram swears to see this done.

5) A visit to the temple to Tymora generates another gratis potion of healing- Corkie, the gnome priestess has heard about the PCs helping Old Man Coley with his ‘divil’ problem, she’s very grateful.

6) Lastly Bert from the Ol' Boar Inn remembers over a decade past that his establishment was visited by a very strange fellow who he observed several times speaking to a pet frog he carried around with him, the guy also asked a lot of questions about the Sunless Citadel, this fact triggering his recollection of the strange event. Bert thinks the odd fellow’s name also began with a ‘B’.

Therefore, fully loaded with info the Dark Squad gather a little more equipment from the local store and then head off to the Sunless Citadel, which turns out to be at the bottom of a ravine two hours out of Thundertree.

The descent to the citadel is not without its danger, the climb down is easy- then however, while Ram is waiting for Garumn to descend the rogue is attacked by a pair of giant rats, he’s bitten. Garumn duly arrives and slaughters one of the beasts in an instant- Ram kicks the other rat off the ledge with a ‘20’ and it hurtles down to its demise.

Then down switchback stairs to a battlement top courtyard, Ram finds a pit trap and the Dark Squad filter around the danger area and into the remains of a tower. The place contains four dead goblins- signs of the young Hucrele’s passing.

Then on into a corridor, halfway down which is a stone door engraved with an eastern water dragon at sport- a pan lung like creature.

The action here is played out in session #002a Snakebite, described above. The ice mephit is killed but Garumn is hurt again in the creature’s death burst, and left badly wounded- Vinnie has to use his first spell slot- a cure wounds on the dwarf.

Note Garumn had to use most of his lay on hands to heal Ram after the giant rat attack on the ledge.

The ice mephit’s strange barrel prison yields a little treasure.





Then on again into a much larger chamber, with a broken cage- a makeshift altar, a firepit, and scrawls on all the walls which read in draconic “HERE THERE BE DRAGONS”. Eventually Meepo the kobold dragonkeeper appears- he was hiding under the altar table having heard the PCs fight the mephit out in the corridor.

Meepo very quickly persuades the PCs not to kill him, mainly by being interesting- the PCs learn that the kobold’s ‘dragon’, who is called Cornflakes, has been stolen by the pesky goblins. The chatter goes on…

More kobolds show up, and make threats- briefly, but Meepo sticks up for the PCs, eventually the decision is made to present the Dark Squad to Yusdrayl, the kobold queen. Ram somehow manages to convince Meepo that he and his companions have been sent to the citadel to aid the kobolds.

And thus, it comes to pass, the Dark Squad are escorted to their meeting with Yusdrayl, the aforementioned kobold queen, she instantly takes a shine to Ram.

Two things to note, Ram (played by Kev) has done his fair share of the chatter so far (the roleplay) however in this section he starts talking and gets the reaction he wants, and so just keeps on jabbering away- saying the right things, majesty this… the great dragon that…

It helps that his dice are on fire.

The action here is played out in session #002b Ramshambo the Silent speaks, see above.

At the end of the session the Dark Squad have already received a reward from the altar- a unidentified as of yet flask of something, hopefully something magical. They have also been given a list of tasks to accomplish- each of which will earn them a further reward.

They’re also going to be directed to the last known position of the missing Hucrele’s, they’re ticking all of the boxes.

Note, I give out lots of little XP rewards- good roleplay- have a few XP, find the trap- disarm etc. have a little more XP. To compensate for my myriad acts of XP generosity it takes 400 XP to get to level 2 (with similar increases for each additional level). The PCs are at present a few XP short of halfway to Level 2, and they’ve only been in three fights- 1) three twig blights, 2) two giant rats, and 3) the ice mephit.

Note I’ve also cut the numbers of the bad guys in the encounters used so far for the simple reason that there are only three PCs in play- and the module recommends four. I’m going to solve this problem by having Meepo and a kobold guard (an elite kobold warrior- approx. 10 HP) accompany them from hereon in.

So, the encounters are going to be RAW from now on… which I’m looking forward to immensely, let’s see if the PCs feel the same way.

Another excellent session.

More next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*​
*Garumn's personal journal, entry #2:*

So, found meself off to hunt down stinkin' goblins, at the behest of stinkin' kobolds! Not too sure what Moradin would think of that, or me old Da. Killin' gobbo's is all well and good, but I'm not so sure about helping out some kobbo's in the process. The kobbo's worship a dragon called Ashardalon, I never heard of it but I also never heard of kobbo's worshipping a goodly dragon, so I'm assumin' that the dragon was evil and so are the kobbo's, which gives me a bit of a dilemma. I reckon they are only being nice to us cos we can help clear out the gobbo's, beyond that I'm not so sure.

So, I'm decided to go see the gobbo's an' kill me way through to find out what happened to Sharwin and Talgen, which is how we landed in this mess in the first place. I got a sword to look out for, and me friends Elf and Sna.. I mean Druid got some things to look out for too. Then we've got the matter of rewards from the kobbo's for killin' the gobbo's, which is all fine and good. But where me heart tells me not to go is helping the kobbo's. They had something stole from them - a dragon or summits - and they want it back. Well I'm decided not to be helpin' no evil cult of kobbo's, so we'll see what this stolen creature is and then see what's to be done.

Elf? Druid? What are ye about on this?

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*​
To be read in a quasi-french accent, and apologies for the lack of proofreading:

*An anthropological study into the culture of Thundertree, my thoughts regarding the nearby Sunless Citadel, and a word or two about my companions.

By Vincenzo Delvino*

Firstly a few notes on the inhabitants of Thundertree:

They seem to be friendly, if simple folk. The livelihood of the village seems to be based entirely around agriculture; and they seem to favour food and drink that are heavy in the stomach and makes one want to sleep. They have some interesting linguistic features; speaking in a manner comparable to being struck in the head with an iron skillet, this can make more advanced forms of communication challenging, but I have found it oddly charming. The exception to this is the Hucrele’s, they remind me very much of those from the cities like Waterdeep; I would imagine if they did not possess a truly nauseating amount of coin, they would find it difficult to be accepted by the community as a whole.

The Sunless Citadel has been fascinating so far, seemingly gaining its moniker from some catastrophic event, burying it deep below the Plane of Ashes. Some scarce remains of it protrude from the surface, ancient stone pillars that have unfortunately been vandalised in crude dwarven script; likely by the reported tribe of goblins that have taken to using the citadel as a home. We descended down and it seems there is a large population of rats, they seem to have a stable source of food as they were indeed both plump and juicy; and seemingly unafraid of larger creatures such as ourselves.

We entered the citadel from what would have been the ramparts; some crude traps and locked doors easily avoided by my colleague Mr Shambo. Again I do not think these are part of the original design; and were likely set by the greenskins. Entering the citadel proper the influence of the cult was easy to see, with particular interest paid to a dedication to a being called Ashardalon; whom later revealed is a dragon of some power.

A bit further in, we encountered a strange device (oddly locked away behind a heavy stone door) seemingly using a small, and somewhat mean, ice elemental to cool down water, with drainage and ingress. This may be a relic of some ancient technology; more research is required into this, (it is also worth noting that the elemental creature exploded upon death, giving a chilly reception). A short time afterwards we came across the most exciting lead of this expedition so far.

We met a kobold who could speak the common tongue, (for those unaware; Kobolds are small, canine/reptile hybrids that have the distinct odour of burning hair in an outhouse) he introduced himself as Meepo, and we managed to integrate ourselves in order to meet the queen of this civilisation. They revere the five-headed queen of dragons: Tiamat, and their entire culture seems to revolve around the traditions of the historical cult of the dragon. There seems to be a cultural war between the Kobolds and the Goblins; who have seemingly taken residence in another part of the citadel. The Kobolds have asked for our help in fighting this war; and have offered food and gifts in exchange. We have been treated very well, as champions and guests of honour, provided with the finest foods (reminder: I must ask the queen for the spice blend they used on the roasted rat; the flavours were in perfect harmony).

While Tiamat herself, and the cult of the dragon are both incredibly evil and dangerous; I do not believe these kobolds have anything near the means in order to pursue their grand ambition, although they have said that the goblins have captured a “dragon” with the name “Cornflakes”. This may be a mistranslation, but I am looking forward to liberating whatever noble beast has been mistaken for dragon-kin. We venture further into the citadel soon dear reader, and with excited anticipation I await the meeting of this “outsider” one whom may be using an eldritch, dark version of druidic lore to control this goblin tribe.

Side note; some brief notes on my companions…

Mr Garumn seems to be a mighty warrior, wielding a zweihander with ease and I imagine he will be most invaluable in the inevitable conflict with the goblins. However he seems to have an issue with remembering names and possibly with his object permanence; perhaps he has suffered a serious injury to his head as a child, I will do some further research into a tincture which can help him with this most debilitating condition.

Mr Shambo is a predator of a different kind; much more the lone wolf than the angry bear. He is skilled with both locks and traps, and seems to have caught the amorous eye of the Kobold queen. Now I do not know if a half blood elf and kobold can produce a viable offspring, but it will be most enlightening to find out.

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*​
It seems the once pirate has turned poet-

_The Saga Begins

The saga begins - we hope it will be one full of amazement and wonder
But with credit to spend, we start by shopping in the Trees of Thunder

With advice and aide and side-quests from folk of all races
A striking sword, a drunken warrior, an apple of two faces

We tread in the ashen steps of the young cubs’ band
And descend down the rope into the sunless land

Scurrying rats, a swift kick is employed
Descending still further, a pit to avoid

In a secure room, some strange ancient device
Freed from his prison, an angry mephit of ice

An altar to Tiamat, dressed all in green
Jade statues that vanish, whilst Meepo did dream

Champions of Tiamat do please their new queen
Her appreciation shown with delightful cuisine

Now with goblins to kill, a chief’s head to take
But most vital of all, to rescue a drake
The one and only, Cornflake_​




_The Druid – A Haiku

Snake in bear’s clothing
Acid burns his enemies
Druid is calm once more


The Dwarf

There once was a dwarf named Garumn
Who looked a bit like his mum
With a slashing of his great sword
His mighty enemies where floored
So he bent over and flashed them his bum!!_


From the pen of Ramshambo

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #003 Dungeons & bloody hell... a Dragon!

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Garumn (played by Stu) Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 1
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 1*

Screw the creative writing- new plan, I’m going to try and keep up with the action in-game with my updates here, so the players have a record (of sorts) of what went on. So, this is session number 3, and it was very mostly all action.

But first up, as I did in-game (and for a very good reason) a reminder of the Dark Squad’s ongoing quests-

*Main Quest:* Kerowyn Hucrele wants her family members rescuing from the Sunless Citadel- Talgen and Sharwyn, if the pair are gone (dead) then bring back their signet rings.

*Garumn’s secondary quest:* Rurik the blacksmith in Thundertree would like to take a proper look at the longsword carried by Sir Bradford, the paladin of Tyr who accompanied the young Hucrele’s on their quest. Garumn will help out with this if he can.

*Ramshambo’s secondary quest:* Felosial of the Thundertree guard has asked for Karakas the ranger to be rescued, the sometimes-drunken fellow also accompanied the young Hucrele’s on their quest. If Karakas is dead bring back proof of his demise so that his story may be told. Ram has said he will do this.

*Vincenzo’s secondary quest:* Reidoth the Brown, the ancient blind druid, has tasked Vincenzo to investigate the goblins in the Sunless Citadel, it seems the creatures offer up for sale a magical apple or two every year- deadly poison and tremendous healing variants available. Do the goblins grow the fruit? If not, who does? Find out all there is to discover.

Then, of course, the Dark Squad met with the kobolds last session, and spoke at length with their queen, Yusdrayl. The kobolds are starting to believe that the Dark Squad are the chosen ones (of Tiamat) who will eventually pass through the dragon door. To prove themselves the PCs must accomplish some, or all, of the following-

*Main Quest:* Rescue Cornflakes the kobold’s dragon from the clutches of the nasty goblins, bring the dragon back to the tribe. Note the reward for this is the ancient key which opens the dragon door… which the PCs have not seen as of yet (they’ve seen the key, but not the door- but we’re about to fix this).

*Secondary quests*, a reward for each success to be granted from the collection of items on the dragon altar, which are- three scrolls, and a big feather (most odd?).

*1)* Rescue the kobolds taken prisoner by the goblins in their last attack on the tribe.

*2)* Kill ten goblins and bring their heads back to Yusdrayl, although the kobold queen said ten heads, she only held up eight fingers- so, perhaps the kobolds are not that great at counting.

*3)* Kill the goblin chief, bring back proof.

Complete all four tasks and the Dark Squad can have the dragon key and all of the items on the altar.

That done, at last, it’s time to get on with the action from the session.

More chatter with Yusdrayl and the kobolds- Garumn just wants to get a few things straight, why are the goblins attacking now? It seems that the goblins have got a new chief- the fresh incumbent killed the old chief. S/he has also developed a more martial strategy- the goblins are getting uppity.

The collective PC/player yap is the new chief is probably something very big and very nasty.

Chatter done the Dark Squad move out, and accompanied now by Meepo, the tribe’s dragonkeeper (10 HP) and Fraggle (10 HP elite kobold warrior). Fraggle wears a saucepan for a helm, and a large serving platter for a breastplate, he’s the toughest SOB kobold in the whole tribe. He’s also as thick as soup, and only speaks and understands draconic.

Off they go… all the way back to the broken tower through which the Dark Squad first entered the Sunless Citadel, it seems Fraggle and Meepo also have their orders. So, Meepo shows the PCs the dragon door- it’s a stone door, carved with a dragon’s head complete with a gaping maw, within which is a very obvious keyhole.

Meepo further explains that the door has never been opened, the kobolds have been awaiting the arrival of the chosen ones (our guys, if they play their cards right). Best guess by Meepo as to what lies beyond the door- the dragon lord (no other information available) and lots of treasure of course.

Ramshambo and/or Vincenzo (I forget which) tells Meepo that when they get the dragon key then he can come with them on their quest beyond the dragon door. Meepo is so excited by the prospect he feints.

At which point the PCs hear shouts and screams- it seems Fraggle was tasked to check out the pit trap on the battlements, to see if anything has been caught in it- the kobold has therefore opened the pit and is, as of now, being attacked by the giant rat that was formerly trapped within.

The Dark Squad rush (except for Garumn- he ambles) to help- Vince claws and bites the giant rat who takes another chunk out of the tough guy kobold- Fraggle. Eventually Garumn arrives and slaughters the beast, there’s a dead goblin in the newly opened pit.

The PCs however have no time to check it out as a moment later Meepo starts screaming, it seems another giant rat has entered the chamber he’s in and is now biting the dragonkeeper. The Dark Squad rush back the way they came (except for Garumn- he saunters) and to the rescue, Ramshambo skewers and kills the vermin with his rapier.

[Giant rats 48 XP]

All is well, and now Meepo is beyond convinced that the Dark Squad are the real deal, he therefore confides in Ramshambo, the kobold dragonkeeper knows another secret- there’s a hidden chamber back in the tower. The kobold leads Ram by the hand and points to the wall, eventually- with more than a little help from Garumn and his dwarven stonecunning, the adventurers locate a secret entrance and the mechanism to open it. The latter is activated by Garumn, who also manages to neatly avoid the trap on the device- the poisoned needle misses his hand by inches and sticks in the end of his hefty boot.

[Get the secret door open 15 XP]

A secret chamber is revealed, an archer’s firing station, partially collapsed with coin and bones aplenty scattered on the floor. Ram ventures in and three skeletons rise from the rubble and attempt to slaughter the adventurers.




*It's all kicking off in the Sunless Citadel!*

Garumn and Vincenzo combine to sunder the first skeleton, the second and third are taken down by Ramshambo and Garumn respectively. The adventurers suffer several attacks but remarkably no hits. There is cheering.

Silver and gold coins are taken from the secret pocket, as well as a pair of exceptional arrows, Vincenzo thinks they must be magical (later confirmed).

[Skeletons 150 XP and find the treasure 9 XP]

Job’s done (for the kobolds) time, again, to move on- this time in pursuit of the Hucrele’s and to track down the nasty goblins.

Guided by Meepo and Fraggle the Dark Squad pass through a chamber with lots of tracks (Hucrele’s, goblins and giant rats) and into another room with a fountain (dragon-themed) and another stone door with a… you guessed it, dragon-carved relief.

There are more tracks here- as previously.

The fountain is investigated first- carved into the base of the construct, written in draconic, is the text- ‘let there be fire’, which Ram reads and then says aloud in order to translate for his friends, at which point the fountain splutters into life- red liquid pours from the dragon’s mouth and is captured in the basin below it. The PCs, at first, dash for cover but then gradually approach as nothing terrible happens. Vincenzo figures out that the liquid isn’t blood, or anything horrible, it looks a lot like an elixir, or a potion. Ram reacts quickly, locates an empty wineskin and manages to suck up enough liquid with it to make a dose. Later (during the next short rest) the Dark Squad determine the liquid is a potion of fire breath.

Nice!

[Figure out fountain, get magic potion 24 XP]

Then to the door, which as it turns out is cold to the touch- Garumn tries to get it open using a skeletal hand- this after Ram makes sense of the text over the door- ‘rebuke the dead, open the way’. Which the dwarf translates as- get an undead creature to open it… or some such.

Obviously, this doesn’t work, nor does just trying to shove it open- the latter triggers a scythe trap and Garumn is hurt badly, he has to swig down a healing potion. He’s not happy. Eventually Ram disarms the trap, although he has to do this while balanced on Garumn’s shoulders- the scythe swishes down from a slot in the ceiling.

That done the Dark Squad concentrate their efforts on the door- and get nowhere, eventually the effort is curtailed, they’ll get back to figuring out the door later.




*The door's not for opening.*

Then on again.

Note during their time in the fountain/door chamber Fraggle cries out at one point- the kobold guard spots something moving down the north passage, straight ahead. By the time the PCs look whatever it was has gone.

Later Fraggle also confesses that he watched the Hucrele’s head off in this direction, the adventuring party, he’s certain- went north. I’m telling you these things because that’s what I did (and said) in the session- I was trying to herd the party to the north (I have my reasons).

So, next chamber and more tracks to check out- Vincenzo is convinced that there are giant rats about around here (still), and that the Hucrele’s definitely went north, but… the goblins came from a door to the west.

Garumn is determined to go after the goblins, or else not to leave a door unchecked that could cause the Dark Squad to be cut off from the exit by their enemies. So, west it is- damn, but I tried.

West and another emptyish chamber- a door to the north, through which the goblin tracks go. Ramshambo finds a trap on the door (a bell, he determines with his ‘20’). He makes the trap safe and then enters the chamber with a ‘1’ on his stealth check- what goes up, must come down- or so it seems.

The door leads into a twenty-foot-long, ten-foot-wide corridor- at the far end a three-foot-high mortared stone wall, from behind which a goblin pops up and spots Ram. There’s a chamber beyond the wall, with a campfire in it.

Oh, but the entire passageway is strewn with caltrops- that’s not good.

The shoot-out begins- Ramshambo with his bow, and Meepo and Fraggle with their slings, no hits- and so Garumn screams ‘Moradin’ a lot and then rushes the goblin wall. Five feet into the caltrop-strewn corridor and he treads on a… caltrop and… eventually staggers on- only to crush a second caltrop into the bottom of his other foot a moment or so later. The dwarf is unable to move further, the dwarf is stuck out in the open between his friends and the foe.

There’s a second goblin behind the wall- Vincenzo pulls out the big guns (his bestest spell) and flings an ice knife into the first goblin. The icy missile hits and then explodes- killing the goblin in an instant and leaving the second goblin in the chamber suddenly missing a hand- gripping the bloody stump and screaming (on 1 HP).

The screaming goblin flees.

The Dark Squad and their kobold friends slowly make their way through the caltrop corridor- they’re not rushing, they saw what happened to Garumn.

The one-handed goblin meantime races into the next chamber- a goblin shooting gallery, with three more goblins present- one of the trio goes to investigate the situation.

Alas, for the goblin in question, Ramshambo is already in position, and hiding- the rogue attacks and stabs the fiend, a moment later Garumn arrives and throws a handaxe into the creature- it dies.

The Dark Squad move up, Ram spies around the corner- the chamber has another three-foot wall dividing the space, with three goblins behind the barricade- two goblins with shortbows, and the guy the Dark Squad are chasing- the goblin with just one hand.




*The goblins, eye-witnesses state, were involved in a range of social activities- mostly for exercise or else as part of their leisure time, relaxing after a hard day in gainful employment. They offered no threat. At which point a gang of loutish thugs calling themselves- 'the Dark Squad', arrived on the scene and fatally assaulted to death all eight members of the goblin community. The members of the Dark Squad are being sort by goblin authorities... so, think on. *

Remarkably Ram dodges into the chamber (after another incredible stealth roll) and shoots one of the goblins dead.

At this point Vincenzo is purring with admiration for Ram- “he iz zer killing machine, n’est pas?”

The goblin with the one hand has seen enough (again) it runs through a door to the north.

There’s just one goblin armed with a shortbow left defending the wall- Garumn has also seen enough, he charges in and flails wildly, seconds later Ram is on the scene and the goblin is stabbed and very badly wounded. The creature spills its bow- grabs out its scimitar, slices and nicks Ram- and then flees, through the same northern door.

Vincenzo and the kobolds catch up with the action.

Beyond the north door is a corridor heading west (to yet another door) but also with a second open door to the north, moments later and yet another goblin comes charging out of this chamber- alas, for the goblin, Garumn is waiting with his readied attack. The dwarf however misses.

Several more goblins rush out of the room and open fire at close range on the dwarf- seconds later Garumn is down on the floor, unconscious in the dirt and bleeding out.

Vincenzo rushes over to defend the fallen dwarf paladin, he bravely slashes and cuts a goblin dead, Ram gets into action and cuts another goblin down.

The last goblin in the passage flees back the way he came.

Meantime Garumn is given another potion of healing, and then by using an inspiration point (house rule with only three PCs in game) gets to spend his healing HD.

The Dark Squad move out into the corridor, take a quick look about- Vincenzo spots that there’s a pit trap (or similar) a little further down the passage. Ram meantime discerns that there are three goblins within the northern chamber (one with only one hand). The rogue rushes in, a goblin reacts and fires his shortbow and from barely ten feet away- misses.

Ramshambo cuts the goblin down dead.

The remaining two goblins (disengage) flee the scene- they don’t get far. Fraggle and Meepo open up with the artillery, their slings- and roll a ‘20’ followed by a ‘20’. The goblins are both dead a moment later.

The fight, at last, is over- that took over an hour to play out, and maybe 12 turns of action, none of the PCs understand the goblin tongue, a shame because the last pair were trying to flee/surrender when they were being hunted down. Actually Garumn, after an insight check, thought as much but couldn’t bring himself to tell his friends.

Shame.

[More goblins killed 399 XP]

The PCs have enough XP for Level 2 now, all they need is a long rest, but oh no- they’re going on, or at least they will be, but first after a quick scout about and the posting of kobold sentries- a short rest.

There are plenty of silver pieces on the dead goblins, also three keys.

During the rest the PCs manage to identify the potion of fire breath, and the pair of +1 arrows- Ram is the only PC with a bow, so he takes these.

The Dark Squad have been in the Sunless Citadel for four hours now.

The adventurers investigate a locked and barred door, as it turns out they already have the key to it, within are three kobold prisoners and a gnome in a cage, as it turns out they have the keys to open the cage and to unlock the kobold’s chains.




*The Rescue.*

The rescued kobolds, a short while later, are sent back to the tribe- with Fraggle leading them home. The Dark Squad dismiss Fraggle, they’re going to be taking Erky with them- see below.

Erky Timbers (the gnome formerly in the cage) has been a prisoner of the goblins for the last two months and spent time with three members of the missing adventuring party- Talgen, Sharwyn and Sir Bradford, he has no idea where Karakas (the ranger) went. The three adventurers were ‘sent below’ (so the goblins said) about a tenday past.

Erky explains that ‘below’ is a place called the Twilight Grove, home to the Outcast- the goblins are frightened of this creature/person (the Outcast). The gnome has also heard the Outcast referred to as Belak.

The Dark Squad remember Bert (of the Ol' Boar Inn) talking about an odd fellow that stayed at the inn over a decade past, his name began with ‘B’, he also had a frog companion that he spoke to.

Vincenzo, and others now suspect that an evil druid, or similar, is responsible for much of what is going on in the Sunless Citadel, they’re now of the opinion that this fellow’s name is Belak, or else the Outcast- and that he lives ‘below’ in the Twilight Grove.

[Rescue Erky & the kobolds- also new info 99 XP]

Note Erky is a priest of Tymora (and with an Irish accent) and he’s up for some payback- Garumn gives him a handaxe, he’s also got a big bag of hit points (in an effort by the some would say saintly DM to keep him, and therefore the PCs, alive).

The adventurers press on- cautiously through a storeroom in which Vincenzo finds a cask of lamp oil and Ram finds some ‘elf pudding’- which he investigates, and then instantly regrets doing so.

Vincenzo and Garumn conspire- the dwarf is given the cask of oil so that he can fling it at the next group of goblins the adventurer's see, the plan is that Vincenzo will use the fire breath potion to set the oil-splattered goblin fiends alight.

So, through the storeroom and into a large, smoky columned chamber- very similar to the chamber in which Yusdrayl holds court.

“Cornflakes” Meepo suddenly cries- the kobold signals frantically for his friend Ramshambo to come over- one of the doors in the smoky hall has a puddle of water beneath it. The kobold is certain that Cornflakes is being held within.

Ram gets the door open (it was locked) and then takes a look inside- the chamber was formerly used to show off a variety of goblin hunting trophies- on the walls the mounted heads of giant rats, a pair of kobolds and a cow- classy. The chamber is however a mess- it has been ransacked, and behind an over-turned table is spotted Cornflakes.

Cornflakes, as it turns out, is a white dragon wyrmling.




*When Meepo met Cornflakes- the romance cooled rapidly.*

The players are semi-terrified, then more-so when Meepo breaks ranks and charges into the chamber arms open to hug the dragon. Cornflakes uses his breath weapon and turns the dragonkeeper into an ice sculpture, seconds later with a swish of its tail it shatters the ice kobold- dead.

Garumn has the last word- “let’s do it!”

This after the adventurers duck back out of the chamber- Ramshambo uses a monster knowledge check to tell his friends what he knows about white dragons, the fear doesn’t go away any.

Then the fight gets going, the rogue shoots the white dragon with his bow- just a scratch, but he’s got the beast’s attention.

Cornflakes bounds out of the chamber declaring en route- “free at last, now my reign of terror begins’.

Just to note the dragon is actually called Calcryx, the kobolds just had problems pronouncing it’s name, and so- Cornflakes.

So, Cornflakes bounds out of the room and savages Garumn- the dwarf is down and dying in an instant.

Vincenzo dodges out from behind the pillar he’s hiding behind and bathes Cornflakes in his fiery breath- and then rolls 4d6 for 7 fire damage, that could have gone better.

Now just to stay alive to try again.

Garumn passes his death save- he’s not failed one yet, and then Erky gets to the dwarf with a cure wounds- a sigh of relief, get the tank back up again.

Ramshambo bravely takes on the dragon, misses with his rapier and then just nicks it with his dagger.

Cornflakes’ breath weapon recharges (first time), alas the only enemies in clear sight are- Garumn and Erky, he bathes the pair in frosty hell- for 27 cold damage, which is enough to kill Garumn instantly- he failed his save and was only on 6 HP.

However, the kindly DM (after a chat with Stu playing Garumn) decides that the dwarf deserves a little bit of hope- therefore the ruling is Garumn is down and dying with two death saves failed already- one more and he’s really gone.

Erky meantime is very bloodied, but still on his feet.

Vincenzo emerges from behind a pillar and bathes the dragon in his fiery breath again- and rolls double the damage he did last time, and now Cornflakes is badly wounded, and down to just 7 HP.

At which point Garumn gets to make his last (maybe) death save- he has an inspiration point to spend so (after the DM reminds him- such a nice man)… he rolls, an ‘8’ and a ‘10’, thank the heavens (and, ahem… the DM)- we go on.

Erky gets to the dwarf again and pumps another cure wounds spell into the paladin- there are ragged cheers.

Ramshambo does his thing with his rapier, cuts Cornflakes, and leaves the dragon on just 2 HP (after missing with his off-hand attack).

The dragon attempts to flee, the rogue slashes as it departs and cuts again- Cornflakes is crippled, it mewls once or twice more and then expires on the floor of the storeroom- dead.

[White dragon wyrmling 450 XP]

At which point the session is at an end, the cheering is much subdued- the players are spent, as are their PCs.

That was close.

Some point soon after (like now) the PCs are of course going to realise that they were supposed to return Cornflakes alive to the kobolds… so, that’s not an option.

We’ll see what they get up to next time.

Stay safe.

Cheers goonalan, and the Dark Squad.


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*


_The Loyal Kobold


He dreamt of Tiamat’s champions whilst he did sleep.  Oh

how brave he was to guide us through the keep.  Oh

what joy when he found her that made him leap.  Oh

how we now mourn his crystalline form and weep.  Oh

let us remember the loyal, brave and worthy Meep - O_​


From the pen of Ramshambo

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #004 Kobolds vs Goblins vs Dark Squad.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 1

The new guy
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 2 (see later)

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 1
Erky Timbers Male Gnome Priest of Tymora*

So, session #4 and lots to report, the first thing being that we nearly crashed the game- Stu can no longer play on a Tuesday night, and most of the rest of us can’t play any other night. So, two days after session #3 and we’re floundering, but then James (Saint? Miracle-worker?) swings into action and corrals (sandbags?) his friend Bear.

Thus it was that we came to know New Tricks, or as he’s now known to all and sundry- Newt, the tabaxi with a can do attitude and an eldritch blast for all occasions, we- and by we I mean- I, like Newt a lot.

On Fantasy Grounds Newt’s equipment list (inventory, on his character sheet) is arranged by storage container- oh, I do so <heart> a bit of order.

But, to the game…

Last we left Dark Squad they had just slaughtered Cornflakes/Calcryx the white dragon wyrmling- this contrary to their quest (patron: Yusdrayl, kobold queen) which was to return the mischievous wyrm safely to the kobold-side. Well, that ain’t happening.

So, a brief debate follows- although as Newt isn’t in play yet it’s really just Vincenzo and Ramshambo mumbling through potential lies to tell the kobolds. Then, after settling on the winning lie, it’s clear up time. Dead dragon Cornflakes is dragged back into his former home- the door is locked- the place searched, a little treasure and an ancient dwarven scroll found (for examination later). Then the dragon mutilating really gets going- a tooth is extracted, then a clawed foot, and then Garumn gets the opportunity to put the boot in for a while.

[Doing stuff with the dead dragon, finding treasure and investigating various things- 40 XP]

That done the PCs decide that retreat is the better part of valour, and head back the way they came- back to the kobold-side of town. This, ostensibly to catch some shut-eye, the PCs are all pretty beat up- with no spells, but perhaps more importantly they have the XP they need (after an extended rest) to rise to the heady heights of level 2. Power extreme!

So, back to see Yusdrayl, and another audience with the kobold queen, Victory! Ten (eight) goblin heads- check, three kobold prisoners rescued- check, and Cornflakes returned?

Well, about that… as it turns out according to the persuasive pair the goblins alas slaughtered Cornflakes, and just as the Dark Squad were about to rescue the beast. Further sorrow follows- Meepo, gave his life trying to prevent the dragon’s slaughter- he didn’t (save the dragon), and he died too- so, perhaps not the kobold dragonkeeper’s finest hour (although certainly, his last).

There is much wailing and gnashing of teeth, although just from Yusdrayl- the other kobolds seem remarkably sanguine, or else they just couldn’t give a toss (about Meepo, or the dragon). There are however no other contradictory stories, and Ram and Vince’s associated skill checks are all good- so, a victory of sorts, shame about the dragon though.

Yusdrayl however has other news- the kobold guards have captured a Cat-Man-Witch (her actual words) while the PCs were away on their jolly. The strange creature (New Tricks) is dragged out of the cell in which he has been (briefly) languishing, and after a little more chatter Yusdrayl is persuaded to allow the tabaxi to help the Dark Squad in their future endeavours.

Tymora be blessed, that was fortunate.

Yusdrayl however insists that as soon as the Dark Squad are rested, she wants them up and at ‘em, she wants all of the goblins and their chief dead.

[More pleasant chatter with Yusdrayl etc. 60 XP]

But now time for their rewards- with two quests ticked off (dead goblins & rescue the kobolds) the Dark Squad claim two items from the dragon altar- a scroll (cure wounds) and a strange feather which a little later is identified as a Quaal’s Feather Token (Tree).

Nice- Vincenzo has a druid-gasm the moment he takes possession of the latter item.

Then yet more chatter, as the various PCs relax and tell their stories- Newt it seems is in the Sunless Citadel to get himself a magic apple, he’s heard how much the things sell for, and so is keen to locate one and take it back to Neverwinter and the black market there. Ram and Vince attempt to one-up the tabaxi by making out their quest is for a far nobler purpose- to rescue the missing young Hucrele’s. Later, after further questioning, it becomes apparent that the original Dark Squad have been offered a shed-load of moolah to get the job done. So, as Newt concludes- we’re all looking to get paid, one way or another.

The chatter continues for a good long while, with the (New) Dark Squad retiring to Meepo’s former chamber in order to relax and get to know each other. The kobold house band shows up a little later (sent by Yusdrayl) and improvises a little smooth jazz to help the atmos- Newt joins in for a while. However, the kobold musicians threaten to curtail their set- the tabaxi’s performance check is a ‘1’, and so he puts his lute away.

The kobold band are called 'The Lounge Lizards', I wish I had thought of that in-game.

Then, just when everything is going swimmingly, the goblin invasion begins, and very soon after- ends.




*Death to smooth jazz!*

A hobgoblin wrenches open the chamber door, it’s accompanied by another of its kind, also two goblins and three twig blights. In short order the invaders slaughter the kobold house band, with the Dark Squad idly (surprise round) watching on.

The PCs (all still level 1, except for Newt- he started level 2) swing into action.

Vincenzo, after an excellent bit of RP (and the spending of both of his inspiration points) is given a first level spell slot back- he casts ice knife- kills a goblin with the spell's initial piercing attack, at which point the ice missiles shatters and explodes killing the second goblin and a twig blight with its flying ice shrapnel.

Nice work!

One of the hobgoblins gets to Garumn and slices the surly dwarf- with a crit, but with very low damage rolls, praise Moradin.

Newt eldritch blasts the closest hobgoblin almost dead, while the second hobgoblin still stood in the doorway to the chamber opens up with his bow.

Ram takes a twig blight down, but there’s a whole lot of rolling and missing going on (as previous), until the last twig blight standing gets to the rogue and claws the ex-pirate, he’s left critically wounded, and soon after has to dodge (actually disengage) out of the fight.

Newt’s second eldritch blast ends the very bloodied hobgoblin, while Vince goes all snake-fanged primal savagery and takes the last twig blight down- there’s only one enemy left standing, the hobgoblin at the door shoulders his bow and gets the hell out of dodge.

[Hobgoblins, goblins & twig blights 276 XP]

The Dark Squad prevaricate for a moment- do they go after the fleeing hobgoblin, or else… but Erky Timbers suddenly shuffles into view and starts screaming and pointing- it seems the goblin invasion is also happening elsewhere.

The PCs saunter back into the dragon-columned corridor-cum-chamber in which their meetings with Yusdrayl have taken place. The elite kobold guards (they have 10 HP each, and generally wear a fancy hat- or similar, that’s pretty god-damned elite in kobold-land) are facing off against a bunch more twig blights and another pair of goblins.

The Dark Squad saunter to the fray.

That’s right- saunter, I think it was Ram who said- “slow down folks- cool your boots, let’s not get to the fight too soon, might help us in the long run if a few more kobolds get butchered”, he’s all heart, the ex-slave, ex-pirate.

So slow is the PCs dawdle that Ram and Garumn stop off en route for a little light healing (potion and lay on hands), and then a chat about the weather, the football scores etc. before making their way to the new bundle.




*"Did you see the football last night? Waterdeep Rovers were all over 'em…"*

One of the five kobold elite guards is dead already when the Dark Squad eventually shuffle up.

Garumn takes out a twig blight with the twirl, and hurl, of his hand axe.

While a second elite kobold guard is taken down by a pair of twig blights scratching and scoring at the forlorn creature in unison.

Yusdrayl, in the background, is screaming blue murder- time for the Dark Squad to press the kill button (repeatedly).

However, instead the PCs continue with their rich vein of missing for a while, eventually- when Vincenzo takes down a second twig blight there’s even time for a little ragged cheer.

A goblin- shouting instructions, it seems to be in charge of the operation, grabs out its shortbow and sinks an arrow into Garumn’s gut. The paladin is almost spent (on 1 HP) but he’s not for giving up.

Garumn charges the nearest goblin and breaks its head with his warhammer.

Erky meantime blasts the last twig blight standing with his sacred flames.

The last goblin- the boss with the bow, beats feet trying to get away- and is hit by an eldritch blast (supplied by Newt) and then chased down and stabbed in the back by Ram- dead, dead, dead.

The goblin invasion is over, although you wouldn’t know it from the way Yusdrayl is going on. The kobold queen screams at the Dark Squad for a while- she accuses them of not being the chosen of Tiamat.

[Twig blights and goblins 100 XP]

It gets tetchy for a good while, until Vincenzo gets all ooh la la (remember in game he adopts a French accent) and persuades Yusdrayl that this is all part of the plan, that she is being tested- her faith, and then rolls a ‘20’, and a ‘4’ on his extra guidance dice.

It helps that the Dark Squad also promise (yet again) to kick the goblin’s collective asses.

It also helps that Ramshambo is doing his charming best (and Yusdrayl likes the rogue) and follows great RP with a great check or two of his own.

Soon after they are back in the kobold queen’s good books, Yusdrayl reaffirms her belief in the Dark Squad (actually in Ram and Vince in particular, this pair are always schlepping up to her, and rolling stupid high on their social skills- what’s a poor DM to do?)

[Convincing Yusdrayl, great RP 80 XP]

So, everyone gets an extended rest, and levels up, but also Yusdrayl has seen enough- they can have the key to the dragon door- now.

*Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 2
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 2
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 2

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 2
Erky Timbers Male Gnome Priest of Tymora*

Although, as it turns out, getting the key from the dragon statue’s mouth proves to be more difficult than you’d think- the key is clamped tight in there.





A minute or so later and a small opening is discovered in the top of the stone dragon’s skull, and then opened and investigated (mostly) by Ram. Within the hollow space is a stone-carved candleholder (of sorts) effectively behind the eyes of the dragon. Around the base of the candleholder, written in the smallest, faintest, draconic script are the words- “the light that never goes out”.

[Getting into the stone dragon 20 XP]

Investigations continue, a lit candle is placed within the holder- alas it produces no effect- soon after the Dark Squad are certain that they are therefore searching for a magical candle (or similar) to sit within the space, at which point- they presume the statue will give up the dragon key.

Perhaps we’ll find out.

[Further investigations of the stone dragon 48 XP]

So, no dragon key as of yet.

It’s time, after much prompting, for the adventurers to head on- back to the front, back to slaughter the goblins (and their leader).

Note, I tell the PCs that if they’re taking five characters into the front line- the three PCs + Garumn + Erky, then I’m going to be adding bad guys to their future encounters (bulking up). Therefore, a vote is taken and Erky is deselected and left with the kobolds.

The Dark Squad follow the same route as their previous venture (and back) into goblin territory, all the way to the corridor with the caltrops and the low cemented wall. A stealthy Ram gets the door open and spies a pair of goblins nestled behind the wall (the same set up as last time they were here). Every now and then a goblin peers over the barricade towards the door behind which the rogue hides.

The plan is simple, Garumn is sent charging in- note on their way through the caltrop hall previously the adventurers cleared islands in the corridor to make a set of safe stepping places for them to quickly cross the space.




*"We're back!"*

This route is still available, therefore Garumn charges down the passage, reaches over the wall and with his warhammer brains one of the two goblins there (with a crit). Dead.

The second goblin pops up, spies the angry dwarf and attempts to flee the scene, back at the doorway Ram steps into view and fires an arrow into the back of the departing goblin’s head- also, dead.

Fight over.

[Goblins 100 XP]

The Dark Squad, cautiously- lead by a stealthy Ramshambow venture further into goblin territory. The adventurers make it all the way back to the storeroom in which the rogue previously found a cask of ‘elf pudding’ (don’t ask). The next chamber on, the PCs know, is the great smoky hall- a mirror to Yusdrayl’s throne room, this place also marks the furthest the adventurers have been into the goblin’s lair.

More great stealth checks later and Ram has discerned that there are guards in the long hall, at least three of them- skeletons armed with swords and bows, pacing the columned chamber.

Just to note, and I’ve checked back through the Chat log in Fantasy Grounds- Ramshambow has made thirteen skill checks to this point in the session, his lowest roll so far is a ‘15’, and that’s before bonuses. Point of fact, nine of his thirteen skill checks have produced dice rolls of ‘18’+, that just can’t be right. Has he got a magnet on his laptop? Weighted electronic dice?

So, the Dark Squad ready themselves again and then burst into the chamber. The closest skeleton is hit by Newt’s eldritch blast, and then is stabbed (twice) by a marauding Ram- it survives (I love it when Fantasy Ground rolls random HP for the monsters and comes up max, or close to max, that’s one tough SOB skeleton).

Finally, Garumn barrels in and smashes the first of the undead down, and in doing so the dwarf paladin clears the way for…




*"Bear with me, get it- I said...", Garumn smirks- he's the funniest paladin in all creation.*

Vincenbear!

That’s right, our shifter druid wildshapes into a brown bear, and then charges into action- causing several of his colleagues to scream and shout and dive out of the way as the roaring ursine rushes forward.

Vincenbear smashes to pieces the next closest skeleton, and then roars his approval as he plods on to the third, his colleagues following close behind.

Alas things do not go exactly to plan as the two remaining skeletons (there were four in the chamber) fight back, Vincenbear is stabbed several times as the PCs dice suddenly go wonky- three PCs in a row manage to muster a ‘1’.

Garumn eventually connects and shatters the third skeleton, a moment later Vincenbear accounts for the last- but things have moved on since then. While the above action is taking place a goblin peers from a doorway a little further down the hall, soon after three of the little buggers emerge and start firing their bows at the adventurers.

Hardly friendly.

[Skeletons 200 XP]




*"I'm just going to... BEAR... down on these goblins! Blimey, I'm a laugh-riot all-father." Garumn chortles to himself.*

The PCs however continue to roll low, and soon after Vincenbear is heavily wounded and struggling to go on.

Newt, at last, eldritch blasts a goblin to atoms, but the fight seems to be at a stalemate- lots of attacks, very few hits- but then, perhaps in recompense, Garumn gets sliced and now the paladin’s looking hurt.

Eventually Ram accounts for the second goblin, while the third to emerge from the side room has seen enough, it flees the scene, and… then a second or so later yet another group of goblins come charging out of the door dead ahead. Within the newly revealed chamber the adventurers spy- Goblinville, the entire tribe, it appears, is situated in the next chamber over.

It seems the stakes just got a lot higher.

Bear (playing Newt) at one-point shouts out- “look at the combat tracker!”, as I drop 30+ goblins into the initiative order (mostly non-combatants, but still- that’s a lot enemies).

And then, at last, the Dark Squad find their meter- Garumn smashes down a goblin, while Vincenbear savages another, but that- alas, is time.

The session, just short of four hours play, comes to a close.

The Dark Squad are, as usual, fighting for their lives, and where’s the cleric (Erky) back in kobold-land, having big fun with his new little friends.

More next time.


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*


_The Cat-Man-Witch



With eyes burning bright

And balls of flame that smite

The Goblins all now alight

For them no gentle goodnight

This Cat’s on Fire_​


From the pen of Ramshambo

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #005 Durn Um Batty Whim-Wham.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 2 (see below)
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 2
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 2

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 2

Left back with the Kobolds
Erky Timbers Male Gnome Priest of Tymora*

So, session #5, and here we go again- when we left the Dark Squad they were fighting their way through the goblin’s territory, and making short work of the enemies there- although Vincenbear was getting stabbed up good and proper (and on low HP).

But that doesn’t last- from the door ahead a voice and a strange visage appears- Grenl, the goblin shaman- she looks like a concertinaed version of your nan (three and a half feet tall, adorned in all manner of strange symbols and brooches, and mostly made of wrinkles).




*Durn is "um batty whim-wham", while the Outcast is described as "dik-dik", at least according to Grenl.*

“No fighting! No fighting!”, Grenl calls- and then grabs the goblins attacking the adventurers, slaps them about a bit and flings them back into the chamber behind her.

Much (sometimes odd) chatter follows- the Dark Squad, obviously hold-off their attacks and, after twenty minutes of back and forth, they do a deal with Grenl, during this time they learn-

1) The goblins are not enamoured of their new chief Durn, who is a “hobnob” (= hobgoblin) and is “um batty whim-wham!”, which after a short mime translates as a ‘big fat arsehole’. More chatter reveals that Hogwash the previous gobnob (= goblin) chief preferred “boom-boom!” (= sex) to “bang-bang!” (= fighting). Durn, alas, is very (very) “bang-bang”-orientated, and keen (it seems) to spend goblin lives like water.

2) Grenl and the goblins will have further ‘talk-talk’ with the Dark Squad, if and when they rid them of Durnn- 'quick-quick'. Grenl points the way to their chief- north, and then slams the door shut.

The Dark Squad obviously have more questions but Grenl’s not saying anything else until the goblin’s freedom is won.

[Confrontation with the goblins- mostly last session 148 XP]
[Chatting with Grenl and doing a deal 100 XP]

The Dark Squad catch a quick breather (and lay on hands), Vincenbear reverts to Vincenzo, and then the group head north- cautiously lead by Ramshambow, all the way to the tower chamber of Durn and his ‘hobnob’ lieutenants.

Note Ramshambow has started up with his digitally magnetised dice, here’s a warning ahead of time he rolled below ‘10’ maybe seven times in the session (and he makes a lot of rolls)- the rest of his checks are ‘15’ on the dice or higher. At one point the rogue rolls- 20, 17, 20, 20, 19- and in quick succession.

While we’re talking about dice rolls- pretty much for the entire session Newt’s dice are broken. I’ve just checked back through the Chat file from FG and in one consecutive streak the tabaxi made seven rolls in a row, the highest of them was a ‘4’.

The law of averages?

Sorry, I have a bit of a thing about dice rolls, the seemingly non-random (and yet entirely random) nature of the things. It makes me chuckle, best just to leave me be.

Back to it.

Stealthily Ram opens the door into Durn’s lair, spies inside- a large tower chamber with a central shaft (like a fifteen foot wide well) ringed by a low stone wall, with creepers and vines reaching out of the dark descent. Around the outside of the well-lit chamber are four hefty hobgoblins, including the easily identifiable (nearly seven feet tall) Durn. The big chief is sprawled on a crude stone throne with his feet up on a substantial iron chest. The rogue reports back to his comrades and then seconds later the Dark Squad unleash their surprise attack.




*Thanks to Bear for some of the FG images tonight- it's always good for me to see what the players are seeing, in this one Ram's spying in on Durn and his entourage.*

Ram dodges through the enemies and skewers Durn leaving the screaming hobnob chief heavily wounded, Garumn follows in and smashes a hobnob down with one hit (rolled max damage).

Vincenzo lights up the chamber, briefly, with his faerie fire- leaving Durn glowing like one of the Ready-Brek kids.

Ram stabs Durn again, and the chief is left spluttering and screaming at his comrades to defend him, to keep him alive- note none of the PCs however can speak or understand the goblin tongue. Garumn heads over and smashes Durn down- that was quick.




*Durn, the DM under-hit-pointed again, I'll learn- and then they'll learn. Full disclosure- Durn started with 18 HP (and was AC 19) in truth I thought he would survive a little longer- woe is me.*

The two remaining hobgoblins attempt to fight their way out of the fracas and into the nearby goblin chambers, the pair think the goblins there will help them…

At this point the twig blight, hidden in a pot by Durn’s throne, launches itself from its ceramic home and scratches and cuts Ram’s legs and feet.

Ramshambow however sticks to skewering hobgoblins and savages the nearest, it’s almost dead. The second hobgoblin wrenches open the door into the goblin’s lair and begins screaming for help- that doesn’t work, Grenl rushes in and tags the hefty goblinoid with an inflict wounds spell (and then rolls spectacularly low). Grenl didn’t account for that… the hobgoblin survives- she therefore scampers off, back into the goblin crowd.

Newt, after missing with three eldritch blasts in a row, finally connects and flames the twig blight menacing Ram, who winks his thanks and then cuts the hobgoblin he’s fighting down.

The last hobgoblin flees the scene, heading at pace through the goblin’s chamber and towards the exit. Vince meantime goes all primal savagery with fangs and snarls and then chases the last enemy down, diving on to the creature's back, bearing it to the floor and then reaching around to bite the throat out of the hobgoblin.

Witnessing this spectacular kill are Grenl and the rest of the goblin tribe- they’re very quickly left terrified of the shifter.

The fight is over.

[Kill Durn, three hobgoblins & a twig blight 400 XP)

Just before we move on, I’d just like to make clear that in the above fight the PCs spent five inspiration points between them, that’s a lot, which made things a easier. Note PCs can have a max of two inspiration points in my game.

Two things happen thereafter, firstly the Dark Squad continue their chat with Grenl (now complete with miming along goblin chorus) this effort is lead by Vincenzo, while Ram and Newt (mostly) search Durn’s lair et al.

Ramshambo finds the trap on Durn's footrest-chest, disarms it and unlocks it- all done in about thirty seconds (yet more high rolls) before Newt finds the key to the metal box. Within are gold and gems- the Dark Squad are semi-rich (over 50gp each).

Durn has a few more items of interest on his corpse including a potion of healing, and more importantly he’s wearing scale armour emblazoned with the Hucrele symbol, and on his hand a Hucrele signet ring. The other hobgoblin corpses are (oddly) wearing very nice jewellery- a pair of fancy earrings & a jewelled necklace.

The chatter with Grenl meantime reveals the following-

1) The three missing adventurers who were prisoners of the goblins (Talgen, Sharwyn & Sir Braford) we supposed to be sent below- to the Twilight Grove, the Outcast demanded this. Durn however had other ideas and in a fit of pique slew Talgen, and then took Sharwyn’s jewels before sending her and Sir Braford below.

2) The Outcast is a crazy fellow ('dik-dik')- he grows odd things down below, in the Twilight Grove, and takes goblins for his ‘workers’. He’s also the source of the magic apples.

3) The way below is guarded by a ‘bugnob’ (= bugbear) called Ballsack who is ‘dik-dik’ (= crazy) and terrifying.

Note, all of the above is extracted slowly- Grenl doesn’t know the names of the missing adventurers- and so she has to mime each, the PCs have to translate her pidgin-common and her other (comic) mimes.

[More chatter with Grenl 100 XP]

The finale with Grenl and the goblins goes like this- they (the goblins) have to leave the Sunless Citadel, Vincenzo makes this very clear- the subtext to this is the Dark Squad have promised Yusdrayl and the kobolds that they will ‘get rid’ of the goblins. ‘Get rid’ means kill- to Yusdrayl and the kobolds, Vince is of the opinion that clearing the goblins out also constitutes ‘get rid’.

Obviously, the goblins are very unhappy at the suggestion but, alas (for this DM), Vince’s persuasion check is a… “20”, and it is preceded by some great RP. Eventually, after a lot more moaning- “do we have to… But… Oh, but can’t we… Pleeeeeease, let us…”, the goblins depart, ostensibly to find a new home.

After a bit more chatter, the Dark Squad are firming up their idea about what’s going on here- in precis they think, somewhere below in the Twilight Grove is the Outcast, he has the two missing adventurers, he’s an evil druid and is growing the magic apples, although to what end…

They’re very keen to find out.

Last bit, the adventurers are convinced that Karakas, the local guide the missing adventurers employed- described back in Thundertree as a loose cannon, and a drinker- opinion is this guy is working with the Outcast.

That's some clever thinking, right there- these guys are the A Team.

Chat done, Garumn is lowered down the great hole and into the Twilight Grove, the thinking being all of the other PCs can climb down the vines, the armoured dwarf cannot- also, he’s the meat-shield.

The dwarf paladin descends nearly 100 feet into a large square chamber, the floor of which is filled with soil and mulch- the area is a garden (of sorts) sporting fungi and pale shrubs and saplings. The area is illuminated by various glowing fungi emitting a slightly unnerving pale blue-green furze.

A pair of robed skeleton gardeners go about their business, and studiously ignore the dwarf.

Thus situated, Garumn calls the guys down- which is fortunate as mere seconds later one of the nearby shrubs comes alive and claws at him- a twig blight, and then seconds later, another attacks. At which point the two skeleton gardeners grab their spades and also wade into the dwarven paladin.




*Garumn's continues with his meet and greet tour, the other PCs are on their way down the shaft.*

Moments later and Garumn is heavily wounded (note the paladin is now AC 19- that’s at least three more points than anyone else, and yet he’s always taking a beating, although that may be because he’s always getting in the bad guy’s grills).

Newt is the first down the shaft, and once situated he eldritch blasts a twig blight into flinders, meantime one of the skeletons clonks Garumn again (with a Crit, the players hold their breath, their scrambling here- for only 3 damage). The paladin is chuntering, and staggering- he smashes the offending skeleton down in an instant.

Ramshambo scrambles down the shaft and into the chamber next, a second later and the rogue cuts the second twig blight to pieces. The remaining skeleton slams its shovel into Newt, merely a glancing blow. In the next instant Vince descends into the room, as screaming from a cavern entrance over the far side of the chamber comes Ballsack the bugbear, and his two snarling giant rats- Grip and Fang.




*Ballsack has (sorry, had) 45 HP, I thought he'd hang around- but no.*

It just got nasty.

The strange looking Ballsack- he has antlers growing from his head, keeps up a litany of threats- but again, the PCs cannot understand the goblin tongue.

Garumn smashes the last skeleton down, just in time for the three new attackers to swarm the surly and badly wounded dwarf paladin.

Ram meanwhile steps out of the action, grabs his bow out and sinks an arrow into one of the giant rats, Vince grabs a scroll out and cures Garumn’s wounds, although seconds later the second snarling giant rats also sinks its teeth into the paladin (ah, pack attack).

Newt capers around the action, circling the fight using his feline agility, and then launches a burning hands into the three enemies, alas the flame produced only singes- although enough to consume the already wounded giant rat.

Ballsack seems to be terribly upset by this last event, Ramshambow refocuses the bugbear’s mind by stabbing the brute repeatedly (for 19 damage), although he's not even bloodied.

Just for info Ballsack started with 45 HP, I wanted him to be a threat.

A moment later, and once again sporting his fangs (primal savagery) Vincenzo grabs up and basically bites/swallows the last of Ballsack’s pet giant rats, and now the bugbear is really (really) unhappy.

It doesn’t help that Ram savages the great brute again- and then Garumn connects with his warhammer, Ballsack is critically wounded, but still not giving up the fight- seconds later he’s bitten by Vince, and teetering on the brink (he had 3 HP when Vince bit him, for 2 damage).

At last- it’s all the motivation he needed, Ballsack hits- and with his morningstar, he leaves Vince critically wounded in an instant.

That's what I'm talking about!

And other odd statements the youth of today sometimes mutter.

Note, while this fight seems from the write up above (possibly) to fly by, be aware there was lots of swinging and missing going on, the two encounters rolled into one took nearly forty minutes to get through.

At last, Ram steps in and skewers Ballsack dead with his rapier, the bugbear's last words, directed at the rogue- "whim-wham!"

The fight is over.

[Skeletons & twig blights 148 XP]
[Ballsack & giant rats 248 XP]

Vincenzo chugs down a potion of healing, while Garumn expends the last of his lay on hands.

There follows a tad more chatter, and then a close inspection of the chamber, the plants down here seem to be frail and wan versions of the local flora- most odd!

[Plant chatter and investigations 20 XP]

Ramshambow meantime has a look around the chamber, checking out the various exits- two doors and the cavern entrance that Ballsack emerged from. One of the doors (to the south) has no signs of traffic, therefore it is ignored- for now.

Then there’s time for a bit more chatter here, as the Dark Squad recalibrate their ideas about what’s going on here in the Sunless Citadel/Twilight Grove- this after Vincenzo determines that the strange antlers growing from Ballsack’s head are shaped, and feel like, the withered branches of a dead tree. The bugbear also bares ritual scars (on his forehead) a spindly gnarled and spikey ancient tree is depicted, actually cut deep into the creature’s flesh.

[Ballsack strange physiognomy and other info 32 XP]

The second door (to the east) is investigated, and after many more checks a stealthy Ram, and then also Newt, sneak into the large barrel-ceilinged chamber beyond. There are three doors from the chamber heading north, and three more to the south. The closest two chambers are investigated- the first (to the north) holds three sleeping goblins, the second (to the south) contains two more goblins barely visible within a large wooden tun (mash tub) and hard at work.




*"Freeze!" Newt hisses as he kicks a stone into the leg of a nearby table, causing the contents to shudder, teeter (briefly) and wobble- the PCs make their collective stealth check by... one.*

The sneaky pair, after a slight mishap- Newt nearly alerting the goblins to their presence (bad roll), retreat back out of the chamber, and chat for a while. A decision is made, leave this chamber for now- Ram even manages to lock the door.

[Sneaking about the goblin’s lair 48 XP]

Then on, into the cavern formerly inhabited by Ballsack and the giant rats, which is empty- save for their sleeping pits of the previous inhabitants, and a display of weapons taken from the bugbear’s fallen foes (probably). Note every longsword the PCs come across is examined closely- Garumn is looking for the blade worn by Sir Braford, part of his secondary quest.

Newt finds Ballsack’s treasure, a box of mostly silver coins, and then Ram leads the Dark Squad on- down a narrow passage which descends rapidly into… the Underdark, possibly, certainly away from the Twilight Grove.

The Dark Squad eventually turn back, and return to the printed adventure.

[Investigate Ballsack’s stuff, and briefly head into the Underdark 12 XP]

More chatter follows, and then the southern door is opened, Vince confirms that nothing much has been this way for a while.

Newt leads the Dark Squad down a flagged dusty corridor, severed a while further along by a crevasse (of sorts) several skill checks later and the Dark Squad are convinced that this happened in the ancient past, and as the result of tectonic activity.

The ravine is only a step down, heading north east to south west, Newt investigates further and discovers a number of large holes in the ravine floor, walls and ceiling- this to the south west only.




*"A snake that burns through rock- by Moradin's hairy testicles, that's obscene!" Garumn shakes his head, what is Toril coming too?*

More investigations follow- all very cautious, Vincenzo discerns (with a ‘20’) that the holes were made by a flaming fiery worm-like being- burrowing and burning its way through the stone. Then the druid is more specific- “zis iz sign of zer spawn of zer salamander, a fire worm.”

The Dark Squad turn tail- they’re not going this way.

[Fire snake investigations 48 XP]

Finally the southern corridor continues on, a step up out of the ravine and with Newt scouting ahead, the adventurers discover another empty chamber, an ancient and abandoned dragon shrine, sans traps or anything else interesting.

The Dark Squad have found a chamber to take a much needed breather- and Garumn and Ram are still wounded, the rogue significantly, a short rest is therefore taken.

Although during this period Garumn takes the time to explain to his colleagues the ancient dwarven (Davek) runes used in the scroll the PCs found earlier- in the chamber of Cornflakes the dragon.

The Dark Squad (actually just Ram, so far) use the rest period to translate some of the scroll they found there.




*You'll note it says Khundurkhar on the title of all of the images, there's a clue there... also, I'm a lecturer by trade- homework for players is essential.*

It says-

“Khundrukhar”, on the outside of the scroll tube.

Khundrukhar, Garumn explains- eyes full of wonder, was the name of the ancient holdfast of Durgeddin the Black, a master dwarven smith- actually, a master bladesmith. Ostracised by his kind nearly a millennia ago, Durgeddin and his clan headed south from the Spine of the World mountains, and found a new home.

That however, was the last that was ever heard of the famous smith- the lost clanhold- Khundrukhar, has been sort ever since, and presumed lost forever.

Garumn further explains, depending on what lies within this scroll it could prove to be very valuable (worth over 5,000 gp), the dwarf paladin (and trained smith, as was his father, and his father before him, etc.) would however rather not sell the scroll- but instead translate it, and… well, see where it leads.

Ram continues with his translation, and just for info the players have to do this with pen and paper, and the help of FG to access the dwarven alphabet, they have to translate it word for word from screenshots/photos they've taken in game.

The next part of the translation, from the scroll within the case, reads-

“That which is sort first is found last.”

Followed by-

“Seek the stone tooth
Climb to the mountain door
Descend the grand stair
Pass the tombs of the ancients”

There’s more to come, the above only dropped into my in-box after the session, so- more of this next time, probably.

Until then, stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*​
Ramshambow's translations of the ancient dwarven scroll, found in with Cornflakes' treasure.





Trans: *Khundrukhar*

And Garumn knows what Khundrukhar is...

It is, or rather was (perhaps)- the last redoubt of Durgeddin the Black, possibly the greatest dwarven bladesmith that has lived in the last twenty centuries.

Durgeddin fled the Spine of the World and headed south, and- it is said- settled his clan and went back to smithing, he- alas- was never heard of again, whatever happened to Durgeddin and his clan- no-one made it out, or else they're still wherever they settled.

Dwarves that know, or else want to get to know, good blades have been looking for Khundrukhar for generations.

This scroll, Garumn thinks, would sell for a small fortune, in excess of 5,000gp- easy.

Depending, of course, on what the rest of it says.

Then again, Garumn also thinks- it'd be nice to check it out for ourselves...

And so the rest of Ram's translation-





Trans: *That which is sort first is found last*





Trans:
*Seek the stone tooth
Climb to the mountain door
Descend the grand stair
Pass the tombs of the ancients*





Trans:
*To the glory of the glitterhame
Wary of the sinkhole
There you find the door
Within…   the foundry of Durgeddin the Black *





Trans:
*By the sword                     by the flame
By the hammer                 by the forge
By the axe                           by the fire*





Trans:
*Dumathoin content sits by the fire
Feet almost in the flames
Hotter now*

And the last bit-





Trans:
*Arundil
High Wizard*

Just to note Garumn has also explained that-

Dumathoin is second in the dwarven hierarchy of gods (after the All Father- Moradin). He is known as the King Under the Mountain, the Secret Keeper, but more often he's called the Secret under the Mountain. He's the god of dwarven miners, who always leave an offering to him before starting their shift.

Note the use of secret in dwarven terms doesn't quite mean the same as in human terms- it's not about keeping secrets as such, the secret referred to is the hidden wealth and wonder that the dwarves seek to extract from the ground.

Dumathoin, many believe hides the earth's secrets (minerals and treasures) in the deep dark places, almost as a dare to the dwarves to go find them.

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*


_The Bugbear



There once was a Bugbear named Ballsack

With morningstar he wanted us to whack

So he and his rats

We turned into splats

And now his balls are stowed in my pack_​


From the pen of Ramshambo

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #006 Monsieur Buggelz.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu, confusing isn’t it) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 1
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 2 (see below)
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 2
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 2

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 2

Left back with the Kobolds
Erky Timbers Male Gnome Priest of Tymora*

So, session #6, and here we go again- last we left the Dark Squad they were holed up in an out of the way chamber in the subterranean section of the Sunless Citadel- the Twilight Grove, although maybe not quite yet.

In the last hour (and in the week between sessions) Ramshambow (or at least Kev, playing him) has translated the ancient dwarven scroll they found in Cornflake’s lair, the scroll says-

*"Khundrukhar

That which is sort first is found last

Seek the stone tooth
Climb to the mountain door
Descend the grand stair
Pass the tombs of the ancients

To the glory of the glitterhame
Wary of the sinkhole
There you find the door
Within…   the foundry of Durgeddin the Black 

By the sword                     by the flame
By the hammer                 by the forge
By the axe                           by the fire

Dumathoin content sits by the fire
Feet almost in the flames
Hotter now

Arundil
High Wizard"*​
Then, silence- the group pass around Ram’s translation… until, eventually (after a little chivvying from yours truly) the penny drops.

“What comes first is found last?” Garumn grunts, and then repeats the last line of the translated message- “Hotter now?”
And then the dwarf says the word again, only grinning this time- “Hotenow! Khundrukhar’s somewhere near Mount Hotenow!”

The big dwarf gambols to his feet, about to break into a celebratory reel (as if there were any other kind), when the door to the chamber is yanked open, which causes quite a bit of consternation. The Dark Squad scramble to their feet en masse, and then grab for their weapons.

Standing in the doorway is a dishevelled and somewhat plain looking elf- dressed either for the woods, or for adventure- possibly both. “I am Buggles and I seek heroes… I believe you are they.”

The newly arrived stranger, soon after (and thereafter) referred to (constantly) as Monsieur Bugglez by Vincenzo, is guided through the Dark Squad admissions procedure- it’s very thorough. First of all he’s asked to surrender his weapons, and then he's thoroughly searched (get the gloves, Vincenzo is looking for signs of taint and corruption), and finally he is required to explain himself.

A full explanation of Monsieur Buggles’ motivations can be found in his character profile (way) above, but in precis- lots of bad things have happened in and around Buggles’ village in the Neverwinter Forest (he’s a wood elf). The cause of these bad things were eventually tracked back to an evil druid- styling himself as the Outcast. The Outcast’s trail (in a round-about way) has lead Buggles to the Sunless Citadel, he entered the ruin and then followed the Dark Squad’s path of destruction to this location.

Buggles’ goal, to kill the Outcast for what he has done to his home, his friends and his family...

The chatter continues for a good while, Vincenzo and New Tricks have lots of questions to ask, however everything checks out- Buggles is further interviewed to ascertain where his skills lie (he’s cagey), the wood elf also has his own questions to ask.

So, Stu’s back- playing Buggles, his Tuesday night has become free again- but he wanted a new PC, a voila- but we’re also keeping Garumn for now. The Dark Squad are still the Dark Squad- only now there are five of them.

Introductions done- time to get on, but be prepared there’s lots of fighting this session.

[Intro & interview with Buggles 100 XP]

Rested the Dark Squad head out again, this time following the crevasse to the north east- Ram, thinks the passage will lead them back to the goblin chambers they snuck into earlier, and so it proves.

The rogue (full time = Ramshambow) leads the group back into the dragon-columned goblin chambers. Alas mere moments later Newt manages to almost kick a table full of gardening equipment over as he’s stealthing (‘1’) into a ready position.

Several green or brown smock wearing goblins come rushing out of their rooms to see what the noise is all about- the shouting and screaming starts, and then, of course, the bloodletting.

Note, the goblins down here, the Dark Squad observe during the fracas, are acting funny- they’re fearless, but not foolhardy. They jabber away in their filthy tongue (which none of the PCs can understand) but also- every now and then they take it in turns to yelp the word “Tree!” in the common tongue.

As I say, most odd.

Now back to the action…





*Note- the players are sending me screenshots now, so that I don't accidently reveal unexplored parts of the map here on ENWorld in my piccies. The above image should be properly viewed while accompanied by a bright-eyed Julie Andrews singing "Getting to Know You".*

Vincenzo’s features shift to the feral and the sometime wine merchant, other times ferocious killer, rips the throat out of the nearest screaming goblin.

Garumn throws a hand axe into the chest of the next chirruping goblin, but the bastard takes the hit and keeps on screaming- more goblins are exiting the chambers all the while.

Note there are fourteen goblins distributed between the many chambers here- although ten of them are goblin commoners (low AC, maybe 4-6 HP each and armed with clubs = 10 XP each).

So, the fight gets busy quickly.

Ram sidles up to a goblin and skewers the little bastard dead with his rapier, Buggles swings into action with his longbow and another goblin falls- gargling briefly on its own blood- dead.

Garumn stalks the hall warhammer in hand- he smashes a fourth goblin down dead- and my bad guys have still not landed a hit. 

Newt Eldritch Blasts a fifth to a boneless mess.

Then, at last, the goblins get into action- Garumn is clubbed twice in quick succession (both Crits but for only 8 damage in total- still, it’s a start), seconds later Ram is left clutching his right arm after a stinging blow.

The rogue is offended- he skewers his attacker dead, and then slices and badly wounds another goblin with his off-hand dagger attack.

Buggles switches to his scimitar and guts a seventh goblin dead.

And the players are grinning and making jokes- too soon.

A goblin pops his head out of a doorway, clutched in his hand a shortbow- he fires, and another Crit- Ram is struck mid-chest and flops to the floor, unconscious and dying. The goblin ducks back into the chamber and a moment later is replaced at the doorway by a similarly bow-armed comrade, he pulls the trigger (lets go of the bowstring) and sinks an arrow into Newt’s left thigh.

Concentration levels go up around the VTT- also, it gets quiet for a bit.

The feral Vincenzo tears into a goblin but the creature somehow survives the ordeal, and then moments later stabs the shifter right back (with yet another Crit- that’s my fourth so far).

Newt backs off quickly, he’s in too close- the tabaxi is clubbed again as he retreats, he eldritch blasts his attacker dead as he finds cover, and then with an inspiration point he repeats the act- and another goblin is atomised (rolls max damage).

Ram uses his inspiration point to trigger a healing hit dice (house rule) and opens his eyes, there’s a goblin stood over the rogue and beating on Vincenzo (who‘s clubbed again), the rogue attacks from prone- stabbing up with his rapier and… well, he pierces a place best left unpierced (subject to the reader’s particular peccadillos).

The goblin dies and Ram scrambles back to his feet and then quickly retreats- getting the hell out of dodge.

Buggles goes snicker-snack with his twin scimitars (I’ve read that somewhere before, Stu?) accounting for two more of the goblins- who are now very thin on the ground, although still not for surrendering- oddly.

The last goblin hold outs- both warrior variants- the pair with the bows, now switched to scimitars are chased down and slaughtered, the final honours going to Vincenzo and Garumn respectively.

The fight is over- that got tense, briefly.

[Lots of goblins 300 XP]

The dragon carved columned chamber, and the six rooms off it are investigated- thoroughly, believe me this mob do thoroughly. The following things are discovered/learned/noted-

1) The goblins had a little silver- snaffled.

2) The goblins are all marked on their foreheads with the image of a gnarled and twisted tree- carved into their skulls- it’s in deep. Several of the goblins display signs of a bark-like growth around the ritual wounds- most odd. Vincenzo and Newt are very interested.

3) The various goblin chambers contain- a fungus brewery, sleeping quarters, a repair room, a very limited armoury and lastly a room in which a giant rat is strapped to a table and seemingly being fed some strange poultice. Can you guess which one of the rooms elicits the most interaction?

[Initial investigations 25 XP]

While Newt and Vincenzo get on with their autopsies (you read that right- see below) Garumn, Buggles & Ram either stand guard, heal, search and/or chatter.

First under the knife is the already strapped down giant rat, second is one of the tree-etched goblins- it takes a while, nearly an hour, but eventually Vince and Newt are done. Their conclusions, some combination of magic and tainted nature have been joined to affect both creatures, the giant rat experiment seems to be in its infancy, the goblins have been much more profoundly affected by whatever malady rules here. The Outcast, the pair suspect, has created some way to infect the goblins and by doing so to control them- to bend them to his will.

The various members of the Dark Squad take it in turns to reiterate their individual reasons for wanting the Outcast to pay (with his life) for his perverted nature.

[Further investigations and examinations 65 XP]

After a quick chat it’s time to move on- Ram leads the way through a pair of doors and an anteroom into a long barrel-ceilinged chamber, it has the look of a place of worship- although perhaps in ages past. The warm and damp chamber is illuminated by swathes of glowing fungi and is home to many more growing beds from which sprout a variety of dwarf and stunted shrubs and plants.

Newt takes a peek through a close-by door, to the north is yet another of these chambers (and they’re big rooms- see the map), also (as far as he can see) uninhabited.

Then Ram, back in the first chamber, almost manages to slip and slide onto his backside while attempting to silently approach another door to the east. His yelp brings company- the Gardener (imagine Steven Segal saying it).




*Titchmarsh, the Bugbear Gardener, spots Buggles messing with his hydrangea, "It's weeding time!"*

The Gardener is a bugbear, in a smock and bee-keepers hat, but wielding a scythe almost as tall as he is (over six feet). The creature starts screaming and shouting up a storm in its foul tongue- which none of the PCs understand. Ram quickly retreats- while calling for his friends, and we swing into action.

Moments later a pair of bow wielding goblins race into the chamber from a door far to the south- but not, alas for Ram, too far away. The artillery open fire and the rogue takes an arrow to the shoulder. Only just recovered from his last dirt nap Ram is almost down in an instant.

Garumn (he rolls ‘19’ for initiative approx. 50% of the time) trundles forward and puts his Warhammer in the bugbear’s face, Buggles follows the dwarf paladin in and slices the beast- that hurt, but not as much as… THIS!

The Gardener scythes Buggles right back and almost guts the wood elf- from full (19 HP) to 1 HP in a bloody second.

There’s a lot of ‘oh sheeeeee…” going on around the VTT.

Newt fires up the feline agility, skirts the bugbear fracas and goes racing for the goblin artillery, and then with a burning hands incinerates one of the pair and leaves the other scorched and regretting its life choices.

“Zmite it, monsieur Garumm. ZMITE IT!” Vincenzo yells, and so Garumn does- and that’s all she wrote for the bugbear gardener.

Dead-dead-deaditty-dead.

Buggles meantime gets his second wind (3 HP back, a minor victory) while Vincenzo helps the wood elf out with the last of his spells- a cure wounds (for another 4 HP back, them dice).

Suddenly, down the southern end of the chamber Newt starts shouting for help- three more goblins (they’re only commoners, don’t panic) emerge from the chamber there and rush the tabaxi, hoping to beat him down with their wooden clubs.




*New Tricks calls up a 'tank'- just prior to departing at speed, Garumn trundles forward- it's what he does.*

Ram grabs his bow out and shoots one of the newly arrived goblins dead, Newt however is taking hits.

Garumn continues to trundle forward, en route to saving the tabaxi, he smashes another goblin down and then offers himself to the remaining irate goblins as an alternative target, while Newt gets the hell away. The paladin meantime gets clubbed (he’s AC 19 for Moradin’s sake, and these buggers- goblin commoners, are only +1 to hit) repeatedly.

Buggles rushes to the dwarf’s side and cuts another goblin down- there’s just one of the little bastards left, and its smart enough to dodge in and out of the southern chamber to fire its bow- Garumn stops an arrow- the paladin is left staggering (on maybe 2 HP).

Only the next time the goblin dodges out of the room there are three adventurers lying in wait for it, and more importantly with readied actions- the last goblin warrior doesn’t last long, an eldritch blast from Newt snaps the creature’s head clean off.

The fight is won.

[Bugbear gardener and a bunch of goblins 330 XP]

Garumn has to use the last of his spells/cures (on himself) to go on, the Dark Squad are pretty beaten up, and save for maybe one healing potion between the five of them, have nothing more in the way of healing.

The newly revealed chambers are investigated- two of them, the one the bugbear came out of- to the east, and the one the goblins exited to the south. Both prove to be densely populated growing areas- more plants and fungi. Although, Ram- sneaking about, quickly realises that the chamber to the east bears more signs of the presence of a fire worm, investigations here are therefore swiftly curtailed.

[Avoid the fire worm 25 XP]

However Vincenzo determines to attempt to find some form of healing plant or fungi in any of the (safe) chambers- after a long search, with help from several of his colleagues, the druid finally finds several doses of a fungi called ‘brewbark’. A poison of sorts, with a minor healing ability.

Note Vince’s nature check was a 22, and the players were desperate for a little help… so, what the hell- although Brewbark is indeed a poison- anyone chewing the stuff for ten minutes has to make a DC 10 Con save (else something untoward happens, I’m not telling you what- see below) but also recovers 1-3 HP.

Vincenzo finds enough for five doses- that’s one each, funny that.

Garumn (two doses), Buggles and Ram all benefit from chewing the fungi, and none of them are affected by the poison.

[Finding healing fungi 50 XP]

That done the Dark Squad heads on- north, into the mirror chamber- another long thin barrel-ceilinged growing chamber, and with yet another growing chamber to the east. Ram, stealthily pokes his head around the door into the eastern room- he spies four robed skeleton gardeners at work on the plants here.

After a short debate it is decided to leave these new enemies to their own devices, the Dark Squad are still too beaten up, and very low on resources- they can’t afford anymore big hits.

[Leave the skellies be 25 XP]

The Dark Squad move on- north yet again, and into yet another growing chamber- the theme here is much damper, and much warmer, and therefore more fungi-orientated. The room is a riot of sickly coloured mushrooms and toadstools (et al).

There’s a fair amount of trepidation for a short while here- Ram just doesn’t like the look of the place, eventually Vince reassures the rogue- Ram heads on- nothing untoward happens, phew. There’s another door out of the chamber, this one to the south.

Onwards and into a much spookier chamber, a short corridor opens out into a high-ceilinged, half-domed room- the walls are dragon tiled, and in the centre of the space a fifteen foot tall statue of a red dragon rearing over a circular tile before it. The statue dragon’s eyes exude a red mist, which also illuminates the aforementioned tile.




*Most of the areas explored so far- there can't be that much left to find...*

But that’s all we have time for this week, another session done and the Dark Squad are much (much) close to the end of this adventure (I tell them this), and they also need less than 100 XP each to reach level 3.

They understand (I think) my reason for making this last statement.

See you next time.

Stay safe.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*​_The ‘Ranger’ – A Haiku

Fleet-footed dash.
Deadly twin blades flash.
Hides in a bush._

From the pen of Ramshambo

*DM Note-* in the last session Buggles stated that he was going to hide in some foliage, the DM pointed out that the foliage in question was very low to the ground- maybe only three feet tall or so, and sparse, and very twiggy- so not an ideal hiding spot. The wood elf therefore needed to roll well... he rolled an adjusted (obviously) '27' and duly disappeared from sight.  

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Crys

Goonalan said:


> Concentration levels go up around the VTT- also, it gets quiet for a bit.





Goonalan said:


> There’s a lot of ‘oh sheeeeee…” going on around the VTT.



Those moments are always some of the most fun to me as a player.

I also love your addition of the brewbark fungi. Great way to give the players a little hand and keep it tailored to their strange environs!


----------



## Richards

Every time I see Buggles mentioned I get "Video Killed the Radio Star" running through my head.  (For those unaware of the reference, that was a song made popular in the late 1970s by a band called...the Buggles.  If memory serves, it was the very first video shown on MTV, back when they actually showed music videos.  Yeah, I'm old.)

Johnathan


----------



## Goonalan

Crys said:


> Those moments are always some of the most fun to me as a player.
> 
> I also love your addition of the brewbark fungi. Great way to give the players a little hand and keep it tailored to their strange environs!




You're so right, love those lulls and loud exhalations- VTT catnip.

Thanks for the kind words.

Stay safe.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #007 New ‘Dangerous’ Tricks.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu, confusing isn’t it) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 1
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 2 (see below)
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 2
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 2

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 2

Left back with the Kobolds
Erky Timbers Male Gnome Priest of Tymora*

So, session #7, and here we go again- last we left the Dark Squad they were investigating a fifteen-foot-tall dragon statue with glowing red eyes, this in an otherwise dark and empty chamber- save for the circular red tile positioned ominously before the statue.

Investigators discover draconic text on the aforementioned tile, which is translated by Ramshambow- “Let the sorcerous power illuminate my spirit.” Then for quite a while the adventurers take it in turns to try to make sense of the situation- they get it, stand on the tile- say the words, it’s just what happens next? Bane or boon?

Newt and Vincenzo chat a while longer, while the roguish pair skulk in the shadows and Garumn guards the door.

However, mid-debate Newt and then Buggles spot a flickering shadow moving behind the wings of the dragon statue- and then drifting down towards a painfully unaware Ram. The pair are not sure what they are seeing, and then seconds later- they are, as is Ram- the rogue is screaming, or trying to as the shadow snakes its arm around his neck and squeezes- it strangles.

Buggles, scimitars drawn slashes the undead creature horribly (his first two attacks of the session are- ‘20’, a pair of Crits) although the wood elf’s blades seem to have a much-reduced effect on the terror.

Ramshambow meantime feels the strength draining from him, heavily wounded and yet he has the nous to stab behind him with his dagger, he scores a hit, but the shadow doesn’t flinch. That is until Newt makes space for himself and fires an eldritch blast into the undead strangler’s back. The force of the magic ripping a gaping hole in the foe, the shadow fades from unlife.

[Shadow destroyed 100 XP]

The fight is won, although Ramshambow is blowing hard- he gulps down a healing potion, the last the group has in their possession. The only healing they have left- spell, scroll, potion or anything else for that matter, is one mildly poisonous piece of brewbark, so- they’re close to the wire here.

But danger is Newt's middle name, or so it seems- the tabaxi is now determined to figure out what the dragon statue does- firstly by clambering all over the thing, including sticking his head in the dragon’s maw, reaching around inside and all about. There’s nothing to be found- at least no mechanical element to the device, Vincenzo is of the opinion, after a ten minute detect magic ritual, that transmutation magic is involved in this transaction.

[Preliminary dragon statue investigations 55 XP]

Newt bites the bullet, stands on the red tile and with the help of Ram’s coaching (in Draconic) says the words- “Let the sorcerous power illuminate my spirit” and is duly engulfed in spectral flame (although he tried to dive aside- and even spent an inspiration point failing his save twice in a row- DC 12).

The tabaxi however, and to his delight, is unharmed- better than unharmed, he’s full of grinning glee and confidence, he grabs his lute out and regales his colleagues with an impromptu cheery song- and earns a few silver pieces from his new giggling (and impressed) friends.

Note- Newt now has advantage on all of his charisma-based checks (and for a good long while), he’s preening.

Also note when Newt sings, Bear (playing Newt) sings- usually just two lines and always (so far) to the tune of ‘Greensleeves’, there’s a Christmas record in here somewhere- possibly one of those wretched ones that guilt you into buying them.

[Activating the statue 100 XP]

The next chamber on is cautiously entered and then investigated- a small, ancient and broken library- stone shelves mostly shattered and collapsed- the sodden remains, the mulch of long-lost books. Although with the help of Vincenzo’s detect magic spell several serviceable scrolls are found, also an ancient tome of dragon lore.

Then on again, following an extensive series of passages- firstly into a lower corridor filled with two feet of scummy water- which Newt reacts badly to. The tabaxi attempts to make his way through the fifty-foot watery passage without once making contact with the wet. Newt is not at all fond of water. Alas the cat man’s avoidance technique is also a little shoddy- culminating in Newt doing a sprawling, sliding forward roll through the last ten feet of the muck and sop. He emerges dripping and yowling (very unhappy)- and then stalks off ahead of the party to get away from the laughing eyes of his companions.

And the giggling players on the VTT.

[Newt makes us laugh 20 XP]

*Note it would have been nice to have some pictures to show you here- particularly the fight with the shadow, maybe the library chamber, or the passages traversed- but no, no screen shots from the players, what's a DM to do- except remind them.*

The rest of the Dark Squad move forward quickly to catch up with the now dry (prestidigitation) but still scowling tabaxi, there are two doors at the end of the corridor- the first however has a superb lock, which Ram simply cannot fathom.




*Ram's '1' streak continues. Oh look- here they all are!*

Note Ramshambow, in the last three or so sessions, has been really rolling high (see previous write ups) but this session his dice are mostly broken- of his first ten rolls, four of them are a ‘1’.

The second door in the corridor however is unlocked, and there are voices beyond it- goblin voices. Ram grins a while and then pats the door like a long-lost friend- he’s happy now, and then signals his comrades to ‘shush’, and then to the slaughter.

There’s rather a lot of slaughter this session- be aware.

The Dark Squad bust in and unleash hell on the five smock wearing goblins within- serves them right, they were attempting to make a rockery. A rockery!




*The Dark Squad are on the goblins like Dennis Wise in the Blue Peter garden (that's a very niche joke, soz). *

Newt eldritch blasts one of the goblins- alas (for the goblin) it survives. Garumn charges in and smashes a goblin down- Buggles fires an arrow through another goblin’s throat- it too expires. Ram rushes in and skewers a third goblin dead (with a Crit).

The two remaining terrified goblins (one still clutching a watering can), both already heavily wounded, begin screaming for help in their filthy language, Newt atomises one of the pair with yet another eldritch blast (and yet another Crit).

Just to note the PCs got a surprise round, and then they all had the initiative scores to go again before my goblins even appeared in the tracker- some days you are the statue.

The chamber the adventurers are fighting in is an empty unremarkable room, except for the fact that the south wall has collapsed to reveal a massive fungus lit plant-filled cavern beyond- the Twilight Grove proper.

Darting out of the natural cavern come a quartet of twig blights- Vincenzo is clawed- repeatedly, Garumn smashes one of the twig demons down, while Ram stabs the last goblin dead, Buggles’ dice however are broken…

The fight rumbles on with lots (and lots) of missing.

Odd sometimes to watch it happen- the Dark Squad have overcome some fairly fearsome foes along the way- at one point here they missed seven attacks in a row, they were being held at bay by three (4 HP each) twig blights.




*The twig blights keep the force flinging, snarling savage, multiple-attacking Dark Squad at bay- for an entire round, I'm claiming that one.*

Eventually Ram swats down a twig blight, Vincenzo’s snarling primal savagery accounts for another while Garumn ends the last with his warhammer.

The fight is won.

[Goblins and twig blights in the Twilight Grove 350 XP]

The Dark Squad however are even more beaten up, and tired, and out of healing, and spell slots, and all of their other powers. There’s a door to the north, with an equally good lock (as it turns out)- which Ram also cannot get open. The (low rolling) rogue manages to drop and then kick his favourite lockpick under the door in the attempt (‘1’). Monsieur Buggles steps in and seconds later the door is open (with a ‘20’, naturally).

Within is what is later dubbed ‘the office of the Outcast’, a desk with papers on it and bookcases full of scrolls and tomes. The Dark Squad get down to searching- finding several interesting books and also a bag shoved in the back of a cubby full of gold and gems- over 300gp.




*The office of the Outcast.*

Yowzer- we’re rich.

Newt plays a song to celebrate their success, he’s on fire with his performance checks (more Grensleeves, tbh looking at Bear I was expecting the Metallica back catalogue).

[Investigate the office of the Outcast 100 XP]

There follows an extended debate, the subject is- what should we do next? The options being- one, get in a short rest here and then get a move on; and two- retreat and get a long rest and then get back to it… note the PCs have enough XP for level 3.

The debate rumbles on, and its an impassioned debate- Newt is for the short rest followed by the let’s get on with it option. Vincenzo is for the retreat and long rest. Garumn needs a short rest, at the very least- he makes that clear. While, Ram and Buggles are on the fence.

So, no-one is deciding.

The chatter goes on… and on.

Eventually the decision is made, long rest and recuperate- the adventurers file back the way they came, after clearing up the place a bit. Newt expends some of his unspent energy by making the fifty-foot watery passage by only putting his foot down once (into the wet) for the entire journey- winning yet more plaudits from his colleagues.

The Dark Squad hole up in one of the goblin chambers they cleared out earlier, and then set watch- they will awake healthy and well and all at level 3.

Woo-hoo!

But not yet, during the last watch- Ram’s, the rogue hears noises from the dragon columned central chamber- goblin voices, he wakes his friends (eventually). At which point the goblins hear movement within the (PCs) room- there follows a scramble at the door- the goblins trying to push their way in, Ram (still slightly weakened) and Buggles holding the door shut.

Eventually the Dark Squad rogues, after exchanging thieves’ cant messages, suddenly let go of the door- a quartet of goblins come squawking and tumbling into the chamber. Vincenzo recognises the fact that these are not the smock wearing Outcast goblins, these are the ugly buggers from upstairs, Grenl’s mob.




*Oh look- it's Grenl and the goblins from upstairs, I wonder what they want- all armed to the teeth and sneaking about?*

There follows a bit of strained chatter, although Vincenzo is marvellously calm throughout- the druid calls out to tell Grenl that they (the Dark Squad) are within the chamber, and on with their work, before politely enquiring why it is that Grenl and the goblins are here? Afterall, it was decided earlier that it would be best for the goblins to depart the Sunless Citadel- for good.

Grenl is left prevaricating, shouting back her stuttering answers, she claims that the goblins had entered the area to see if the Dark Squad needed any help. Note, Vincenzo is happy to call Grenl’s bluff- but more so to let the moment pass.

However, the other members of the Dark Squad are much less impressed, particularly Ram who makes his feelings known, the chorus has heard enough- and Garumn, Ram, Newt and Buggles are really not keen on the goblins. So, it’s time to switch to massacre mode which begins with Newt spraying a carpet of flames (burning hands) out of the doorway- two goblins are incinerated in an instant, while two more slightly crispy goblins attempt to flee screaming.

They don’t get far- Ramshambow cuts them both down, and then dodges back into cover. Garumn charges out of the chamber- spots Grenl, already singed a little by Newt’s burning hands, and shuffles over and smashes the goblin shaman down- dead.

There are still another half -a-dozen or so goblins in the central chamber, most of them now screaming and rushing towards the exits.

They don’t make it.

Newt dodges out of the chamber and launches a second burning hands- two more goblins die screaming and on fire, and another two are left very badly wounded.




*The massacre unfolds.*

One of the four remaining goblins decides to fight back and slices the tabaxi fire-starter- seconds later Buggles lands his only hit of the encounter and cuts the goblin down dead. Another goblin is chased down and then smashed down by Garumn, a third flees screaming, while the last- still smouldering goblin, assumes the foetal position and curls into a corner of the room- seemingly trying to will itself invisible.

Warning- look away if you are of a nervous disposition.

I said massacre earlier, for that is what this is.

The fleeing goblin, a moment later- just as it is about to escape the Dark Squad’s fury is caught in the back by Newt’s eldritch blast and smeared against the far wall- turned to shattered limbs and paste.

While Ram, with cooing sounds and friendly gestures eventually gets the last mentally shattered (and physically broken) goblin to uncurl from its bloody smoking burnt ball- and when it does, he stabs it in the heart, while still making comforting chirrups.

That got dark.

Vincenzo is incensed, for a while there’s a touch of unease- did we go too far, the druid certainly thinks so…

[Grenl and a dozen goblins- half and half, common and warriors 410 XP]

After a brief Vincenzo lead chatter/debate entitled- “Was that a War Crime?”, which is mostly met with replies of- “they’re just goblins” and the like, or else… well, ‘I don’t care’ shrugs; the Dark Squad get on.

The goblins have a little treasure, including a few scrolls on the shaman which are distributed, after which the adventurers get the last hour they need for their extended rest, and then we spend the rest of the session levelling up the PCs.

*Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu, confusing isn’t it) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 2
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 3
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 3
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 3

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 3*

But, that’s all they wrought, for now.

Just to note, it took us a while with the levelling up in FG towards the end, also there was much more chatter in this one, not chatter with NPCs but inter-party by-play, a few more differences of opinions (PCs not players, you understand).

I, of course, thought about bringing the climax of the adventure to the PCs- while they were resting, but the climax is where it is for a reason, so I let it be.

They’ll get to it next week, they’ve nowhere else to go…

Note, after the session I did a count back- don’t ask me why, actually- a body count back of the last 24 hours with the Dark Squad, since Newt’s arrival- just to see how many of my enemies this mob have slaughtered.

Note, I’m not saying that Newt’s arrival has prompted this violent approach- it was just a handy time to start the body count from.

Drum roll.

In the last 24 hours the Dark Squad have accounted for the following enemies-
15 x goblin commoners
13 x twig blights
2 x dire rats (Rip & Fang)
19 x goblins
6 x skeletons
5 x hobgoblins (including Durn, the chief)
1 x shadow
2 x bugbears (including Ballsack)

That’s 63 souls gone to heaven, all in a day’s work.

Stay safe.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*

_The Massacre in the Spa


The wicked Kat-Witch burns our peaceful brethren alive

With bow and blade the Ranger further lives doth deprive

Our beloved Grenl’s life ended by the Dwarf’s hammering blow

Even the surrendered and unarmed receive the Rogue’s stiletto

The Druid, calmly and uncaringly watches on from afar

Surely the true mastermind behind The Massacre in the Spa!_​

From the pen of Ramshambo

*DM Note-* the players took to calling the chambers in which they encountered the goblins experimenting on rats, pressing fungus booze and mending clothes et al, as... the Goblin Spa.

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #008 Dark Squad versus The Outcast AKA Lockdown Combat.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 2
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 3
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 3
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 3

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 3

Left back with the Kobolds
Erky Timbers Male Gnome Priest of Tymora*

So, session #8, and here we go again- last we left the Dark Squad they were holed up back in the ‘goblin spa’ (for which read goblin work rooms) this after taking an extended rest and ringing the level 3 bell.

Outside of the chamber in which the brave adventurers rest are the scattered and/or burnt remains of a dozen goblins- the site of last week’s/session’s massacre. The stench is horrific and may haunt a few of the Dark Squad for quite a while.

But possibly only Vincenzo as the other guys really don’t give a stuff.

Then onwards- to victory, the Dark Squad lead by a stealthy Ram cautiously make their way back to the Twilight Grove proper, the massive cavern, at the entrance to which they previously fought more smock wearing goblins and a clutch of twig blights.

A little more chatter- how are we going to play this, follows- now they’re facing the thing. Note the Dark Squad take the time to examine the vegetation within the massive cavern (stunted snarly briars) and are of the opinion that moving slowly, and stealthily, and cautiously is the order of the day.

However, to begin with Vincenzo will scout ahead- hang on, what’s that, Vincenzo?

Well, may I introduce to you Vincen G. Spider, the druid wildshapes into a terrifying giant arachnid, and then scuttles up the wall of the cavern and from there onto the ceiling forty feet overhead, and then eight-legs-stealthy he creeps ahead.




*Spider-Druid!*

Down below the rest of the Dark Squad slowly, carefully make their way into the fungus and briar choked cavern, every now and then Newt using a message cantrip to make contact with Vincen G. Spider up above to take direction.

The first obstacle, as spotted by Vincen, are a clutch of twig blights- all heading in the Dark Squad’s general direction- the adventurers are therefore forewarned of the impending attack, although that doesn’t seem to help their cause.

Note, there are some real bad rolls from the PCs at the start of this session (and continuing throughout, a little). Even the players were snarling and gnashing their teeth at the number of ‘1’s and ‘2’s flying by. At one point the PCs rolled four ‘1’s in a row- nice.

And so a clutch of twig blights get into action, Newt gets clawed and then attempts to get away from his attacker by using a nearby wall and his cat-like reflexes to leap up and over the enemy, he succeeds only in demolishing the wall and then only just managing to stay on his feet (‘1’).

Less than a second later Vincen G. Spider shoots a web down onto a twig blight but misses by a mile and ends up covering Garumn in his sticky offering, the dwarven paladin is left screaming/mumbling his fury (that’s another ‘1’).

Newt gets a hit in with his eldritch blast, but not with enough force to kill a twig blight (damage ‘1’+).




*Look Out! Tree Demons!*

Buggles, alas is not the most stealthy (‘1’) but his twin scimitars are by far the most effective in these opening moments, he Crits a twig blight to death. Ram, with his bow however, is much less effective (and another ‘1’).

Then normal service is resumed- Newt blasts another twig blight dead, Garumn escapes Vincen G. Spider’s webs- still grumbling and moaning, Buggles carves another twig blight- but not enough to kill it, the little beast scratches the wood elf right back.

Then, after another turn of mostly missing, Garumn rumbles forward and smashes down the last of the little scratchy bastards.

Note, Vincen G. Spider- still up above, watches several more twig blights in retreat- heading deeper into the cavern, towards the twenty foot ruined walls of some ancient fortress or keep (perhaps) further in to the chamber.

[More dead twig blights 100 XP]

The Dark Squad re-orientate themselves, and then press on- spider-Vince leading the way, with more messages being sent by Newt to the druid.

And remarkably their collective stealth check is bloody marvellous (lowest roll an adjusted ‘13’), the Dark Squad spot enemies ahead- within the compass of the ruins, also present there is a massive dead-looking tree.

This is the Gulthias Tree, although introductions come a little later.

Spider-Vince silently scouts ahead, the enemies present include, he’s certain- the Outcast (a crazy looking robe and staff guy), the two missing adventurers- the expensively robed Sharwyn and the heavily armoured Sir Braford- this pair are standing statue, they also look wan and ill. Also present are at least two more of the scratchy twig blight bastards.

He’s seen enough, and so the druid scurries down the cavern wall- out of sight (he thinks) and then transforms back into, well… himself.

At which point he drops a spike growth spell onto the largest group of enemies he can see from his present position back on the cavern floor. Sir Braford and a clutch of twig blights are now cut off from their allies, and surrounded by a sea of hostile spikey vegetation.




*And the Lockdown begins.*

In the chat window on FG, meantime, Ram is counting down, and we get to ‘1’- the attack is launched, this as several twig blights emerge from hiding and start moving towards Vincenzo (who’s last stealth check was a… no, not a ‘1’, a ‘2’- 100% better, but still not enough).

Ramshambow scurries forward to help the druid and then misses his opening attack (‘1’) but manages to slash the twig blight with his off-hand dagger, it still lives.

Buggles destroys a twig blight in an instant with a deadly accurate arrow shot from his longbow- at which point the Outcast begins shouting and calling for parley from the centre of the ruined fort/tree clearing.

“You know not what you do. I mean you no harm, I have caused you no offense- why do you attack me so?”

We go back and forth for a while (over twenty minutes), the Outcast letting the Dark Squad know the origins of the beautiful tree that is his life’s work. The Gulthias Tree grew from the wooden stake that was hammered through a vampire’s heart on this spot a millennia (or thereabouts) ago. The crazy druid introduces the twig blights, and tells how the tree produces the magical apples, he even takes the time to introduce his latest pride and joy- the supplicants. Sir Braford and Sharwyn, who have been ‘accepted’ by the sentinel plant monstrosity.

Several of the PCs also make their feelings known- primarily Vincenzo, of course, because he is the most outwardly offended by the spectacle before him- the perversion of nature, the tyranny of the Outcast- to fashion new beings for evil. A few of the other PCs snipe and make threats culminating in Vincenzo’s threat-finale, basically the shifter druid is going to destroy the Outcast and his tree, and then return this place to nature.

The Outcast makes his own threats, of course, he’s going to either- feed the Dark Squad’s blood and broken bones to the soil, or else he’s going to get himself a few new supplicants- nice.

It gets to fighting again, as we drop back into initiative.

And just to say ahead of time, how I work this magic (the write up here) is I just copy the text from the chat window in FG and translate, so apologies ahead of time but this one has a lot of he did… she did… etc.

It’s not meant to be literature, just writin’.

Back to the action…

But also just to say that over the course of the next few (10+) turns another ten or so twig blights emerge from a variety of locations and get into action against the Dark Squad. I’m topping up the enemies as I go on.

Buggles is the first to suffer from the little scratchy bastards.

Then however Belak, the Outcast, settles an entangle spell over a clutch of the PCs- and Newt, Vince and Ram all fail their saves and are grasped by the snarly vegetation.




*Working for the Clampdown.*

The trio are going nowhere fast- that’s not an idle brag, I was there to witness it- around the VTT (real-time) Newt was still struggling to get away from the plants nearly an hour later.

The tabaxi however has enough about him to blast another approaching twig blight, but again the creature doesn’t fall.

Note, I maxed the hit points of every enemy creature in this combat, and so the twig blights have 7 hp each (they’re tanks), Sharwyn 20 hp, Sir Braford 30 hp, Kulket (the giant frog- he’s biding his time, we’ll meet him soon) 30+ hp, and the Outcast 45 hp. The big bad. Note I also gave the Gulthias Tree a few extra hp- 45, same as Belak.

Meantime a pair of twig blights and Sir Braford, all caught within the Vincenzo’s spike growth, attempt to escape the spell’s compass- the twig blights are left badly wounded, while Sir Braford even more so- he takes 20 hp damage escaping the terrain horror (and is down to 10 hp), the ex-paladin scurries to the Outcast’s side for healing.

Vincenzo fires an Ice Knife at the Outcast, high wide an handsome- another ‘1’.

Ramshambow fails to escape the entangling plants, and fails with his flailing off-hand dagger to make a mark on one of the twig blights that are gathering at the spot to tear the restrained adventurers apart (he rolled a… ‘1’, funny that).

To make matters worse Sharwyn fires a ray of frost into the rogue- that hurt, and chilly.

Buggles however is still in action, he cuts down another twig blight and then finds a hiding place for himself.

He rolls a ‘1’ for his stealth check.

And keep in mind that a lot of these rolls are made in the tower on FG, so the players can’t see the results- they can however hear me giggling and snorting- so unbecoming, but I enjoyed it.

Another twig blight gets its claws into Ramshambow, and now the rogue is bloodied.

Note, throughout all of this the Outcast is adding his commentary track- a mixture of dire threats and exhortations to the adventurers to surrender to the inevitable.

The Outcast hits Garumn with a poison spray, although the tough dwarf barely notices.

Newt fails to escape the entangling plants, as does Vincenzo, and Ram- and so the rogue spends his inspiration point, and… fails again.

Note the entangled adventurers also can’t get a bead on their enemies, who are dodging back into cover behind the ruined walls of the former fortress.

Buggles however is now making his way around the action (and unseen, at times)- with the Outcast and his associates concentrating on the entangled bunch. The wood elf therefore has the time and space to manoeuvre, his twin scimitars go snicker-snack, and another two twig blights are turned to tinder.

Note, throughout the above Garumn is surrounded by twig blights- with his back to the entangled area, he’s also flailing and missing repeatedly.

The paladin of Moradin usually never misses- most odd.

The Outcast meantime heals Sir Braford and sends him forward to face the foe, and to give himself some cover.

At which point Vincenzo stops concentrating on his first spike growth spell, it fades, and then casts his second spike growth spell- which now encompasses the Outcast and his two supplicants (Sir Braford and Sharwyn).

Oh bother, the DM sighs, they’re (the PCs) stuck, and now my guys are stuck again- send in more twig blights.

Then seconds later Vincenzo casts a Moonbeam spell from a scroll (after spending an inspiration point to do so) and briefly bathes Sir Braford in the power’s glorious radiant light- the ex-paladin falls, broken.

A moment later Ram, at last, escapes the entangle and slices a twig blight down and destroys it.

Sharwyn, now defending the Outcast, fires a trio of magic missiles into the attackers- one force missile each for Ram, Garumn and Newt (the DM was feeling generous).

Buggles however is now in place, he lets an arrow fly- a Crit (for 14 damage) and now the Outcast is really screaming threats, no more Mr Nice-Guy-Crazy-Druid.

Garumn meantime smashes down a twig blight- at last, however the dwarf cannot charge forward- as the way ahead, to Sharwyn and the Outcast, is all spike growth.

The Outcast cures himself, while all the time making more dire threats.

Newt continues to fail to escape the entangle spell (‘1’).

Alas, for Buggles, the wood elf is now out in the open- Kulket, the Outcast’s Giant Frog, leaps down out of the Gulthias Tree and bites the wood elf, grappling and restraining him.




*Frog Attack!*

Vincenzo has had enough, he wildshapes again- this time into a brown bear (Vincenbear) and then rips his way free of the entangling vegetation.

Meantime more twig blights are emerging from the wild and heading over to slash and cut at Buggles.

Ram, also free of the entangle, scurries over and attempts to skewer the Outcast with his rapier, alas- a miss (‘2’), he attempts to retreat but is caught in Sharwyn’s colour spray and left staggering aimlessly and blinded.

Buggles meantime escapes the close attentions of his attackers (Kulket, the giant frog & two twig blights) by leaping over them and away (acrobatics ‘20’), and then heading back into cover and hiding some more.

Garumn, at last, trundles forward and warhammer in hand attempts to end the Outcast (he’s ready and waiting with his divine smite option) but he misses, and so uses his inspiration point to… miss, again.

The Outcast needs to get away, and so thunderwaves Garumn and (the blind and broken) Ramshambow back the way they came- the result a bloodied and beyond Garumn (on 8 HP) and Ram bleeding out and taking a dirt nap.

Newt, finally escapes the clutching vegetation, and then immediately launches three scorching rays at the Outcast- two of which connect with the ranting druid. The big bad is bloodied, at last.

Meantime Vincenbear stomps into the mess of enemies that were formerly in Buggles’ grill, he tears into Kulket the giant frog- the creature is very quickly critically wounded.

Ramshambow makes his first death save- success.

Sharwyn conjures again and seconds later Garumn hits the dirt, the dwarf paladin of Moradin however is only sleeping.




*Sleepy-Sleepy Time. Shhh… Don't wake the Paladin.*

Buggles stealthily creeps from his hiding place and settles himself just behind the Outcast, his twin scimitars cut and slice, and Belak is left critically wounded (and on 3 HP), but only for a moment as the evil druid casts an enhanced cure wounds on himself (and the grinning DM rolls just short of max healing).

Newt, now unleashed, changes tack and fires three more scorching rays- this time at the Gulthias Tree (two hits) the evil plant sentinel is left smouldering (from 45 HP to 15 HP- vulnerable to fire). Then the wild tabaxi uses his feline agility to get in the Outcast’s face and scream a few threats of his own.

Vincenbear meantime gets clawed repeatedly by a pair of twig blights, the wildshape creature is now bloodied too.

Kulket the giant frog, tries to leap to his master’s side, Vincenbear however swats the loyal amphibian out of the air- it crashes hard into a nearby ruined wall and lies silent and unmoving- dead.

Note, at this point- with the Gulthias Tree on fire, Sir Braford gone- over half the twig blights spent, his giant frog dead- the Outcast is shouting threats at every instance, he’s losing it man!

And this DM thinks that the end is mostly very nigh.

Vincenbear claws and bites yet another twig blight dead, but another of the scratchy bastards emerges from hiding and claws the roaring ursine.

Note I kept adding one more twig blight from hiding every round, until I had added an additional ten of the little bastards to the mix.

Ramshambow succeeds on another death save- that’s two.

Sharwyn, still protecting the Outcast- fires three more magic missiles at the nearest enemy, that’s Newt- and now the tabaxi is well beyond bloodied, and making a screechy din. He’s not happy.

This however is going to the wire.

Ram & Garumn are down- the latter however is only sleeping, but the paladin is also low on HP, Newt- likewise- low HP, Vincenbear- also low on HP. The ace in the Dark Squad’s hand is, of course, that bad bastard wood elf- Buggles.

And so it comes to pass…

Buggles gets two more shots at the Outcast with his scimitar, alas the first blade is a miss (and another ‘1’) but the second cuts deep- and the evil druid is back to screaming in fury and pain (and back on 3 hp).

So, he heals himself- there’s nothing much else he can do to stay alive, what d’you know (and I’m making these rolls out in the open) Belak’s enhanced cure wounds is only one off maximum. The Outcast is soon back to grinning and making threats.

I did say it went back and forth.

Newt tries to get some distance from his enemies, the warlock finds himself stood right next to Sharwyn and the Outcast- he (in his own words) got far too close to the action.




*Newt realises he's too close to the action, just prior to getting AoO'ed unconscious as he attempts to slip away.*

Alas the tabaxi’s retreat doesn’t go to plan- Sharwyn stabs the warlock, while the Outcast catches the cat-man with his flailing staff, and a second later Newt is sprawled head-ringing and dirt napping, unconscious and making death saves.

That’s three of the PCs down.

Keep Winnie the Pooh busy with the twig blights, and that just leaves the Outcast and Sharwyn vs Monsieur Buggelz.

I nearly got this.

Vincenbear is still taking hits, and now down to 6 hit points. The ursine however ploughs on, he destroys another twig blight, and then bounds over to the smoking Gulthias Tree and tears at the evil giant plant.

Just to say guys- if you had taken the Gulthias Tree down, then… all of the bad guys still standing would have turned on the Outcast- there was an insight DC available, if you had asked about this…

And when you hit the Tree with the flames, I had the Outcast plead with you to not harm it, amid his ongoing threats.

The Gulthias Tree was the key, although destroying it would, of course, lead to problems later (with the supplicants).

Vincenbear is scratched again, as the last (ever) twig blight is flushed from its hiding place behind the great tree.

The Gulthias Tree has resistance to piercing damage, and so is only taking 50% damage from Vincenbear’s attacks.

Still, at this point the Tree has 3 HP.

So, very close…

A second later and Ram is back on his feet, although clearly not in great shape (death save ‘20’ = 1 hit point back), the rogue however has it in him to stumble forward and skewer the Outcast some more- and now it’s Belak’s turn to stagger (he’s on 1 hit point).

Sharwyn has one last spell- she evokes a trio of magic missile, the first of which slams into Ram and sends the rogue back down into the dark place. he'd dying again.

The second two force missiles hurtle into, and knock the wind right out of, Buggles- the wood elf is now heavily wounded, and angry- he makes his threats and then stabs at the almost dead Outcast with his twin scimitars, and misses, and then misses again.

There follows cruel haunting laughter on the VTT, from memory- my laughter.

The fight goes on…

The Outcast has one spell left- another cure, or… he thunderwaves Buggles back again, the wood elf staggers and almost falls (now below 10 HP).

But suddenly Vincenbear scents the Outcast’s blood, the great ursine turns from the Gulthias Tree and bounds over to the druid, he bites and tears and the evil Outcast falls. For good measure the big bastard also manages to claw (and bloody) Sharwyn.

That happened very quickly.

The last twig blight scurries after Vincenbear and claws the beast again, the ursine is down to 4 hit points, Sharwyn (out of spells) stabs it with her dagger, and the druid’s wildshape fades as Vincenzo suddenly stands in the creature’s stead.

Buggles, desperate, gets his second wind and then slashes wildly at Sharwyn- but, yet another miss.

Vincenzo manoeuvres and gets to Newt with a cure wounds, the tabaxi blinks open his eyes- he’s alive.

Ramshambow meantime begins to fit and splutter as he fails his first death save.

Then, at last, Buggles’ scimitar comes again- the flat of the blade making a loud clonking sound as it connects with Sharwyn’s head- the Hucrele is left sprawled and unconscious.

The last twig blight is incinerated, moments later, by Newt’s burning hands.

Victory, it only took 12 rounds to play out, and nearly two hours to play through around the virtual tabletop, although that included a ten minute rest break and over twenty minutes of collective threats and ranting.

[Everything is dead (or similar), including 15 twig blights, a giant frog, the Outcast and the supplicants (sorta) 1325 XP]

Vincenzo is quickly over to Ramshambow with the cure, Buggles meantime gets to Garumn and kicks the snoring dwarf paladin back awake.

But the Dark Squad just don’t stop- first up Sharwyn and Sir Braford are examined, extensively (medicine and nature checks, with a bit of arcana for good measure). The findings being both creatures live, although- and this after more investigations of the Gulthias Tree, the woody pair are linked (in life) to the strange plant monstrosity.

[Primary investigations 100 XP]

Kill the tree and the supplicants die too… probably, is Vince’s thinking- which is right on time as the Dark Squad were just about to fire the Gulthias Tree.

Vincenzo and Newt’s investigations continue apace, and eventually a woody knot on the tree is discovered, and then reaching in- a rosy red apple is found.

[The apple 250 XP]




*Making sense of the Gulthias Tree. *

Which leads to more checking and cross-checking, for which I mean another half-a-dozen, mostly guidance enhanced, skill checks. This until the solution is at hand- the solution being stewed apple, which is fed to the now restrained supplicant pair.

It takes an age, over an hour, with the Dark Squad breathing hard after a little light healing, and after Monsieur Buggelz has taken all he can find from the fallen, but… eventually, the flicker of life. It seems Sir Braford and Sharwyn are for the land of the living.

Just to note Newt had a real go at persuading the other members of the Dark Squad about the potential value of the apple, basically should we be wasting this healing magic on the no-mark supplicants. I’d like to tell you that this suggestion was met by scorn and derision, it mostly wasn’t- several members of the Dark Squad took the time to do the maths.

How much do we earn if we sell the apple versus how much do we earn if we take the supplicants home, alive?

The reward is greater if the supplicants are hale and hearty.

Actually, Garumn has the last word, and its life.

Sharwyn and Sir Braford are fed the healing apple stew.

I loved this chatter by the way, the Dark Squad are toting round an NPC paladin, Vincenzo is for the light, and the right, and what is good etc. The other three- Ram, Newt and Buggles are (for different reasons) a little more flexible with their approach.

So, the supplicants are awake, but broken- inside and out, incoherent and, well… broken, about covers it.

[The supplicants are cured 250 XP]

Note during Sir Braford’s lie down Garumn took the opportunity to have a look at the supplicant paladin’s blade- this as he was asked to do so by Rurik, the dwarf smith back in Thundertree. The dwarf paladin shows the blade to his companions, the weapon (a longsword) was made by Durgeddin the Black- coincidence?

Remember, the ancient scroll the Dark Squad found here, pointed to the location of the long lost holdfast of Durgeddin the Black, it’s somewhere near Mount Hotenow.

There are conversations to be had, if and when Sir Braford is back to being compos(t) mentis.

Also, here’s a thought for the Dark Squad which they have not asked themselves (or anyone else, as of yet)- where is Karakas, the missing ranger that accompanied the Hucrele’s? Sharwyn and Sir Braford are all present and correct, Talgen was killed by Durn the goblin chief, that’s known. What then happened to the missing ranger?

Ram has been asked to find out and report back.

Also, and I’m writing this for the PCs/players to read, where’s the light that doesn’t go out? The one you need to find to access the dragon key?

But that’s for next time, probably… possibly, we’ll see.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*_ 


Truth & Legend



Truth:

Tangled and held tight

In death they almost unite

The Dwarf snores all night



Stumble, trip and pick their way at the pace of a snail

As erosion, only through the wearing of time do they prevail.



Legend:

Dazzling magical might

Brilliance of the divine smite

The grace of a feline birth right



Heroic charge like a mighty storm raining blows

The enemy is no match for these noble foes_​



_Belak the Outcast – a Haiku



Below ground he lived

Beloved frog and apple tree

Killed frog, ate apple_


From the pen of Ramshambo


*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #009 Apres le Outcast: Cherchez le big Dragon-feller.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 2
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 3
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 3
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 3

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 3

Left back with the Kobolds
Erky Timbers Male Gnome Priest of Tymora*

So, session #9 and the Outcast is dead, as are all of his pesky minions, also the former supplicants- Kerowyn Hucrele and Sir Braford have been rescued, and thanks to the magic apple from the Gulthias Tree- returned to some semblance of humanity. Point of fact the two newly revived adventurers are, at present, somewhat zombie like- the pair are like coma patients coming back to the world- only possessed of vivid dreams of their previous ‘supplicant’ horrors.

In summary Sharwyn and Sir Braford are a little under the weather, they can understand what the PCs are asking, and the adventurers have plenty of questions, but they’re limited mostly to gesture and single word replies.

The Dark Squad learn a little from the saved pair, it seems Karakas, the missing ranger was not a turncoat (as the PCs- mostly Vincenzo) suspected, he in fact gave his life fighting giant rats in the Sunless Citadel above, to save his comrades. The ranger was a hero. The adventurers pledge to find Karakas’ remains (or else his ring) and return it/them to Thundertree (part of Ram’s secondary quest).

[Chatting with Sharwyn & Sir Braford 75 XP]

After the chatter, and a short rest, the Dark Squad take the time to properly search the enormous Twilight Grove cavern- alas there’s nothing new, or of interest, to be found. There are however a few items looted from the body of the Outcast, including a wand of entangle (taken by Vincenzo) and a few healing potions to distribute.

Time to head out, although calling in on a few chambers on this level of the dungeon during the retreat. Gingerly guiding the rescued pair the adventurers return to the plant-filled halls, and once there decide to pay a visit on the skeleton gardeners they encountered (and ignored) during their previous wanderings here.

They find the energy of the undead gardeners has all been spent, the skeletons are no longer animated- no threat here- and so onwards.

Next port of call is to play dare with a fire worm in its lair, the three sneaky folk (Ram, Buggles & Newt) stealth into the garden chamber they discovered (and also ignored) earlier, home to burnt and smouldering vegetation. A very quiet, and very cautious search of the area is conducted- and within one of the myriad two foot wide scorched tunnels burnt into the stone they discover- a fire worm, contentedly tunnelling its way through the rock. The three sneaky PCs stealth checks range from 15 to 23, therefore they observe the creature for a while, and using either thieves’ cant gestures, or else Newt’s message cantrip communicate silently. The decision is made, actually by Vincenzo- Newt makes very good use of the message cantrip, the Dark Squad the druid insists have ‘sans boeuf wiz zer fire wurm”, and so they retreat some more.

[Leave the fire worm alone 50 XP]

Next to another unexplored area within the subterranean chambers, the lair- they suspect, of yet another fire worm, and so it proves- after more excellent sneaking about (checks 18 to 25, jeez- these three, on a good day, could go most anywhere without getting spotted- that should be kept in mind). Newt, once again, confirms the presence of another fire worm about its business. The sneaky three, very sensibly, decide- once again, to leave it be.

[Leave the other fire worm alone 50 XP]

Just to say the PCs here, after a bit of player chatter- are still trying to work out what ‘the light that never goes out is’, they need this, of course, so that they can get the dragon key from the dragon altar- all the way back in the kobold’s lair. They need the dragon key to open the dragon door- their prize lies within, supposedly. Remember the kobolds believe the Dark Squad are the chosen ones.

The Dark Squad want that key.

More chatter follows, and then back to the vine filled chamber with the shaft in the ceiling, the way to the level above- the adventurer’s rope still hangs here. Then up, which takes a while, the rescued pair are still incapable of significant action, they therefore need to be winched to the relative safety above.

Back into the former chambers of the goblins, and time aplenty for the Dark Squad to search and scout around, a couple of items of interest are discovered in the goblin junk pile- an nice looking statue and a chain shirt, but nothing else.

Note the goblins, there were plenty of non-combatants still up here, have since abandoned the Sunless Citadel- they're gone for good this time.

[Investigate goblinville and the junk pile 50 XP]

Onwards some more.

To an intersection beyond the goblin’s former territory, which both Kerowyn and Sir Braford recognise, this is where they lost Karakas, the ranger- the fallen adventurer’s remains, they believe (unless he survived) must be somewhere to the north. But first a warning, hissed by both of the former supplicants, “ratsss!”

The Dark Squad cautiously head down the dank and musty corridor, there are many doors (east and west) ahead, and from them spring- giant rats, no surprise here.




*Alas the advent of the Giant Rats was too quick for the Players- I have a screenshot taken just prior to their arrival, and this one- just after the Dark Squad made the Giant Rats go away, permanent like.*

Buggles slices the first giant rat attacker down with his twin scimitars, and while his comrades continue the fight, and after spotting shiny things in the rat’s nest, he gets to work collecting the coin.

Meanwhile Vincenzo produces flame and singes a second giant rat, but just a little (1 fire damage) he explains he likes his rat rare. Ram steps in and skewers the vermin dead, while Newt peers into another one of the small chambers, within he spots a third giant rat and so swiftly eldritch blasts it dead.

There’s a little more rat treasure to be had from the rat’s nests, and so the Dark Squad have it.

[Kill giant rats and take their shiny things 100 XP]

Then north again, into a much larger high-ceilinged chamber, there are two spiked open pit traps here (Sir Braford confirms that they did this) however also within the chamber is another dragon fountain- like the one the Dark Squad found much earlier in their adventures. The previous fountain gave up a potion of fire breath, so… more investigations follow.

The fountain has more ancient draconic text carved into it, same as the last one, although the text here states- “let there be death”, a mite suspicious, but the text on the previous fountain read- “let there be fire”, and so… Ram dares.

The other members of the Dark Squad (except for Garumn) take evasive action, and get the hell back and away. Ram, with empty potion flasks in hand- ready for a refill, says the magic words. The fountain makes a choking sound (as did the last one) like there’s some mechanism at work- or else trying to work, and then explodes- sending pebble sized stones and a roiling cloud of dust and worse out to engulf Ram and Garumn.

The dwarf paladin grunts and shouts a bit, “whatchya doo tha’ fur yer krazy bluddy rowg?” but is otherwise unharmed. Ram alas takes a hit of poisonous vapours and is feeling more than a little woozy now.

When the smoke and dust clears Vincenzo goes over to check him out, the rogue is poisoned, although not for long- after a long swig from his elixir of health he’s feeling much better, thank you very much.

[Investigate the second dragon fountain 75 XP]

While the dragon fountain was being investigated Buggles has found another unsanitary chamber. The place is full of filth, the remains of formerly alive things- gnawed body parts (kobold and goblin) and the skeletal left-overs of scores of giant and normal-sized rats. A stinking filth pile, six feet deep in places, cautiously the Dark Squad enter, and are mobbed (a little) by another gang of giant rats.




*"Sacre bleu! Look at zer size of zer beast! We will feast zis evening, mes amis! Monsieur Gar-Umn fetch ze Warhammer, it iz time fur zer tenderizing!" When Vincenzo met Guthash, it was love at first sight/bite.*

There are four enemies here, three tough giant rats and their big moma- Guthash, six feet long and two hundred pounds of greasy malevolence, and with a bite you’d remember (and just short of 30 HP). Although the effect of the first sighting of the monstrous Guthash is lessened slightly when the salivating Vincenzo (just to make clear- he eats rats, whenever he can get his hands on them) begins begging his comrades to preserve the fleshy parts of the titanic rodent for his repast.

Buggles’ twin scimitars account for the first giant rat, Ramshambow’s rapier (with a Crit) ends the second. A moment later and the rogue also skewers Guthash with his blade, while Vincenzo shouts some more about ‘not spoiling zer meat’. The druid gets the bar-b-q going, with his produce flame spell searing the formidable rodent a little.

Alas the shifter’s supper treat is instantly removed from the menu as Newt eldritch blasts the beast into steak-sized chunks, which the force of the spell liberally distributes about the chamber.

Vincenzo is distraught.

The last giant rat scurries forward and breaks through Buggles’ defences, and then takes a big bite of wood elf, a Crit. Ram however is on hand, the rogue steps in and skewers it dead.

Victory!

[Guthash and the giant rats killed 125 XP]

The Dark Squad get to work searching the area, it takes a while- and its grisly stuff, but eventually the remains of Karakas are found, identified by the ranger's ring- Ram was told what to look for. The ring, of course, is taken- as are a few more items including a healing potion found in the dead man’s pack.

[Find Karakas’ remains and take his ring 50 XP]

That done the adventures retreat tout suite, the rat lair is a horrible place, they head all the way back to the domain of the kobolds, time for a brief breather. The ex-supplicant pair are also made comfortable after the ministrations of the gnome priest of Tymora, Erky Timbers, who has been waiting patiently with the kobolds for the Dark Squad’s return.

Note Erky also provides some healing for the ever-bloodied (or so it seems) Ram.

There follows a mite more chatter- with Yusdrayal the kobold queen, it seems all the tasks she set the Dark Squad have been achieved, point of fact the adventurers have gone the extra mile- not only are the goblins dead, but the threat of the Outcast is also ended.

Yusdrayal is delighted, but the DM wants to get on, the PCs therefore collect their last two rewards from the altar, a pair of low level magical scrolls.

The adventurers have also worked out how to open the door they discovered earlier which bore the legend (in draconic, as always) ‘rebuke the dead, open the way’- they need a priest to do so.

Erky is a priest, and so a while later the Dark Squad head out again, to the hard to open door. Erky brandishes his holy symbol, says the words (turn undead), and click- the portal is unlocked.

[Get the door open 50 XP]

The newly revealed chamber is illuminated by the light of a single candle, situated (along with a few more small items) on a black obsidian dragon carved altar over on the far side of the chamber. Alas the route to the altar requires the PCs to venture past five upright elf carved sarcophagi.

Cautiously the sneaky guys take a nose around, and when nothing much happens Garumn is persuaded to stomp in, and then a moment later the burly dwarf is likewise persuaded to wrench one of the sarcophagi open. Of course, and as predicted by everyone around the VTT, a clutch (five) of skeleton enemies emerge- and are straight into the fight.

Garumn smashes his warhammer into the first skeleton to exit its sarcophagi, and almost ends the thing in an instant. Ram stabs another, while Newt spreads a carpet of flame before him- destroying one of the already wounded skeletons, and scorching two others.

Garumn, alas, gets stabbed- that hurt (a Crit), while Vincenzo and Buggles are way off target with their attacks.

Garumn gets stabbed again, and now the paladin is really hurting, the dwarf smashes one of his attackers into bone flinders.

That’s two down, three skeletons left.

Vincenzo does his best Mr. Benn impression (look it up if you have to) and dashes out of the chamber for his wildshape quick change, a second later a long rubbery tentacle snakes into the room and attempts (but fails) to grab one of the remaining undead.




*Skeletons to smush- check, that's a given. But what the hell is that thing? The first (and last for a while- Level 4 Druid for the swim speed) appearance of Vincen G Octopus, give them rubbery tentacled hell soldier.*

The druid's wildshape quick change procedure causes a little consternation in the ranks of the Dark Squad- what just happened? Vince it seems neglected to tell his comrades prior to his quick change quite what to expect. Newt therefore leaps out of the chamber to see what new tentacled aberration awaits the adventurers, the tabaxi finds himself facing a giant octopus.*

*Can you turn into a giant octopus James, it has a swim speed, I shouldn’t have allowed this- my/our bad. See Druid

Vincenzo, of course, is not present and so Newt, after a message cantrip to the cephalopod (Vincen G Octopod) confirms that the flailing rubbery beast is in fact the druid.

Back in the room Garumn is sliced for a third time, the dwarf paladin is on 3 HP and now screaming in his dulcet Scottish tones for his comrades to “get yer arses in gear”, there’s a lot of swinging and missing going on.

Buggles dashes the length of the chamber and then acrobatically leaps onto the black obsidian dragon altar, stabbing the skeleton that last sliced Garumn. The wood elf spies the smaller items on the altar- between his feet, he spots a strangle looking whistle and so he swipes it.

Garumn, after yet another miss- followed by an inspiration point hit, shatters the skeleton before him, just two undead left- one of which makes its presence felt by cutting Ram, the rogue is now also heavily wounded (as usual).

A scant second later and the probing tentacle of Vincen G Octopod comes again, grabs hold of a skeleton and crushes (shatters) it, the last of the undead is skewered and stabbed into unlife by Ram.

The fight is won.

[Skeletons mostly shattered 250 XP]

Ram heads back out with Buggles to find Erky, the pair beg the last of the gnome priest’s healing, while Garumn uses his lay on hands to at least get back up to bloodied.

Meantime, back in the newly revealed chamber, investigations continue- the candle’s flame does not go out, nor does it burn- it’s exactly what the Dark Squad have been looking for.

There’s also an unidentified (as of yet) potion flask on the obsidian altar, taken by Vincenzo, now back in shifter form.

Also Buggles’ black crystal dragon inscribed whistle has davek (dwarven) script upon it, Garumn has a look- “it sez ‘Night Caller’” the dwarf mutters and shrugs- he’s no idea what it means. The strangle whistle is pocketed by the wood elf, he’s not going to just blow it… that would be a ridiculous thing to do (see later).

The Dark Squad are suddenly in a rush, they hot foot it back to the kobold hall, and to the dragon altar there- a mere minute later and the candle is situated inside the screw top head of the dragon, and the show begins.




*Just a reminder, this is the dragon head altar, the candle goes into a secret hollow space on the top- the light is projected out of the various openings in the stone (eyes, mouth and nose). Look, it's magic- just nod to yourself and read on.*

A flickering light is projected out from the various orifices (eyes, mouth and nose) of the dragon head at the altar, the light encompasses the entire chamber before the adventurers. The PCs, Yusdrayal, and a clutch of other kobolds stand mesmerised. The hall before them is suddenly as it was- as new, perhaps centuries or millennia past, flickering torches illuminate to attention tall elven (perhaps) guards, in beautifully crafted armour. The guards stand statue- the light flickers, and the image jumps- in the same instant the entire chamber lurches hard left and then back again- Buggles, Newt and a number of the kobolds are all thrown to the floor. The shaking and shuddering doesn’t stop- the elven guards in the image likewise react to, and suffer, the same effect.

The PCs swarm into action- Newt trying to discern what the hell is going on here- is this real, is the chamber about to collapse, an insight check later and he’s convinced and screaming for his colleagues to “get out of the room.” The gang mostly do as they’re told… mostly, Vincenzo still wants the dragon key, he ducks back in and to the altar to see if the device has come free.

Suddenly appearing before the druid is a nine foot tall dragon-like/elf-like (some strange combination of the two?) robed figure. The strange apparition reaches into his robes and grabs out the dragon key, and then places it into the mouth of the dragon head at the altar. Then as the chamber shudders some more the figure dashes for the exit. Note, at this point all of the other members of the Dark Squad have scrambled their way out of the chamber, they have also dragged Kerowyn and Sir Braford (both still mostly broken) after them and away from the danger.

Vincenzo does a double take, one of many, and then follows after the racing robed figure.

The other strangeness that the rest of the Dark Squad are at present experiencing is that outside of the central chamber the halls and corridors are exactly as they should be- a tattered and somewhat stinky kobold lair. The projection/apparition/image (the PCs are unsure of what’s going on here) only extends (and encompasses) the central chamber.

Suddenly the nine foot tall elf/dragon combo comes racing down the corridor in which the rest of the Dark Squad stand- it pays no heed to the witnesses, its spectral (perhaps) form dashing through the adventurers- creepy, and then on.

Less than a second later and all of the Dark Squad are in pursuit of the strange creature.

It’s at this point that Buggles, for reasons unknown, blows the strange whistle he found earlier on the black obsidian altar- the night caller. Seconds later a dwarven skeleton appears at a spot ten feet away from the wild elf. “Do I command you?” Buggles gasps, still running- still in pursuit, the skeleton nods, “follow”, is the grinning wild elf’s response.

Gwen, the skeleton, (name supplied later) follows her new master, monsieur Bugglez.

The ragtag and bobtail chase snakes through several chambers and finally to… of course, the dragon door.




*The race to the Dragon Door.*

The nine foot tall dragon/elf races through the door, which for a second seems to be open, Newt- close behind (tabaxi are fast) dashes to follow, and almost knocks himself out. The door is quite definitely shut, although seconds later Vincenzo discovers that the dragon key is in the keyhole of the dragon door, all he need do is turn it. But first Ram is called up to give the portal the once over.

Ten seconds later, no traps found- or noises heard beyond the door, and it’s open. A large chamber with a door opposite, and dusty- the air stale; to the north three alcoves each containing a pedestal, atop each a fist-sized lump of rock. To the south the same set up, although only a single alcove and pedestal, and the rock here glows with a soft blue light.




*Adventure awaits...*

The rock also seems to be the source of… it could be song- most odd.

[Chase to, and then open the dragon door 250 XP]

What lies within?

Well, that’s for next time…

That was a cracking session fellers.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #010 Ashardalon.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 2
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 3
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 3
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 3

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 3

Left back with the Kobolds
Erky Timbers Male Gnome Priest of Tymora*

So, session #10 of the Sunless Citadel, the Outcast et al is dead, the evil druid’s former supplicants- Kerowyn Hucrele and Sir Braford have been rescued, and thanks to the magic apple from the Gulthias Tree- returned to some semblance of humanity. All is well with the world, although…

The PCs after a short video presentation (maybe, see last session) have got their hands on the dragon key, and soon after have opened the dragon door to spy what lies beyond. This after their pursuit of a nine foot tall robed, and spectral, elf/dragon guy led them to this spot.

Now, inside…

But just a reminder, Gwen- is the name, of course, of Buggles’ new friend, a skeleton summoned via night caller, a strange black crystal whistle the wood elf found in the previous session. Just a reminder before we go on.

Oh, and strap in- this is a lengthy instalment, quite a lot 'came up', as it were, in this session.

The chamber beyond the dragon door, as described in the last session is large, with three alcoves to the north- each holding a pedestal with a fist-sized dull rock atop (in all three alcoves). There’s another alcove to the south- the same set up except the rock atop the pedestal here is glowing- with a soft blue-white light. It’s also emitting a very hard to make out noise- it could be music, most odd.

Other than this strange set up there’s a door opposite, and clear indication from the thick layer of dust on everything that this chamber has been sealed for many (many) years.

The PCs are cautious, well- except for Newt, because as you know curiosity never did any harm to a feline of any ilk. The tabaxi rushes over to investigate the glowing orb- it’s very pretty, meow.




*"Me-Wow! This looks purrrfect for my collection!"*

Alas, as soon as he gets close the tinny sound that was issuing from the orb suddenly gets much much louder, I send the PCs the following link-


This is the noise coming out of the glowing orb, and the effect of it is… well, to force all of the PCs to make a DC 15 wisdom save, I’ll be honest- I thought half of them would fail this, but no- not a bloody one of 'em.

So, the PCs stand statue staring at the orb, and shrugging or tapping along to the tune, while the clutch of kobolds that followed the adventurers here, and were hanging around the door, suddenly race off yapping furiously, clearly affected by the audio.

More shrugs from the PCs, particularly the two rogues in the party who are using thieves’ cant to chat and signal their umbrage-
“Is puss-in-boots going to turn it off, or what?” Buggles enquires testily.

However the tabaxi decides on a different plan, and instead grabs the orb up into his hands- this act causes the music to suddenly increase again in volume- it’s ear-splitting. The effect however lasts but a moment more as Newt, in ire, drops the sphere hard onto the stone-flagged floor.

It cracks, the light goes off… and the music comes to a very sudden halt.

[Turn the music off 60 XP]

Then, after much checking and rechecking of the door, the only exit- they head on, or at least open the portal to spy into a short passage, just ten feet wide and about twenty long which ends in yet another door, again- the place is thick with undisturbed dust.




*"It's just a dusty corridor", Buggles decrees as he and Gwen head out for their constitutional. A beautiful sight- a young wood elf and his rictus grinning undead skeleton paramour. Lovely.*

It’s Buggles’ turn to rush on in, this after only a cursory check ahead, the rogue/fighter and his skeleton companion- Gwen, stride forward- seconds later, after the trap is triggered, Buggles is gut shot (a Crit) by a crossbow bolt (for 13 damage) and bloodied in an instant.

That went well.

The badly wounded wood elf holds position, it becomes apparent that there are series of pressure plates in the corridor, this conclusion reached after Gwen is ordered to stride about a bit to try and find the triggers. The skeleton gets shot at three times, all misses, while Buggles continues to groan and gripe clutching at his wound.

Don’t worry, a short while later he’ll get his second wind and will be back to mischief soon after.

Newt attempts to manipulate a mage hand to poke an arrow into a small hole above the far door, through which the crossbow bolts are being fired- this works, but only once, the next time the mechanism fires it clears the unbraced obstruction.

Eventually, after a bit more very cautious checking and testing, and by using the stone pedestals from the previous chamber to weigh down all of the pressure plates on one side of the passage, the adventurers safely make it to the door opposite.

There are a lot of verbal high fives from the players for just making it down a twenty foot passage (fairly) safely.

If you think that's bad...

[Get through the trapped corridor 125 XP]

Then after another comprehensive series of checks for noise, traps et al Ram opens the door into the next chamber, scratch that- the last chamber, there are no other exits from here.

Here being a high ceilinged space, again thick with dust, and with a fifteen foot tall statue of a rearing dragon constructed from red-veined marble, to the north.

The dragon statue’s mouth is agape, as if to release it’s (wintery/fiery?) breath. This last fact ensures that the PCs remain on edge for a little while longer. That is until Ram gets close to the dragon statue which swiftly animates and turns to stare at the rogue, and then delivers it’s speech/riddle-

“We come at night without being fetched; we disappear by day without being stolen. What are we?”




*The end of the road- a big dragon statue, nice- but not entirely what the dark Squad were expecting/wanting to find.*

Which foxes the PCs for just less than three seconds, Vincenzo mutters- “Stars?”, and the animated dragon turns to stare at the shifter, and then nods solemnly. Then a grinding noise as a previously secret door on the west side of the chamber pivots open.

There’s more…

We break briefly for a chunk of back slapping for Vincenzo and his big brain.

[Solve the dragon’s riddle 100 XP]

And so we go on again, into another large chamber with three alcoves either side (north and south) each home to a life-size statue of an armoured (and armed) eleven(-like) guard. These folk look a lot like the guards seen in the PCs vision earlier (last session), when they recovered the dragon key. This is all fitting together, somehow.

The chamber has a ten foot wide pit to the west, the bottom of the depression is filled with a carpet of very sharp looking spikes, and across the pit- just a ten foot jump away, is an archway into yet another chamber. There’s a greenish light visible through the archway, and when the adventurers get close they can see a massive sarcophagi within the newly revealed room.

The PCs cautiously nose around, Newt’s mage hand confirming that there’s nothing (seemingly) from preventing them leaping across the pit- nothing unseen/illusion blocking the way ahead.

All clear.

[Preliminary investigations 75 XP]

That done, release the danger man- Ramshambow leaps across (just, thanks to Vinnie’s guidance cantrip) the spiked pit and into the green-lit chamber beyond, which contains a ten foot long massive stone, dragon-head, and dragon-engraved, sarcophagi. The massive lump of ancient stone has six metal hasps keeping the thing sealed shut.

That’s a clue- right there.

At which point however, Jot swoops in and claws at Ram’s neck, and scores a hit- as usual the rogue is back to being bloodied.




*Release the ever-bloodied danger man- Ramshambow!*

Jot is glimpsed but briefly, Ram thinks it’s a stirge… although the creature is making strange noises- actually speaking in abyssal, which alas none of the PCs understand.

There’s a scramble into action- Buggles, seconds later, leaps and lands in the sarcophagi chamber next to Ram, and spots the tiny flying thing and shoots it with his bow, a hit.

Note the wood elf confirms that they are fighting but a single stirge.

Also note, the pair’s monster ID check rolls (as a free action) are… well, an adjusted ‘3’ is the highest.

Jot, the quasit, yelps in the common tongue- “You broke my binding- you fools... the end is nigh”, and then with a theatrical poof of smoke disappears from sight.

Buggles and Ram recalibrate their opinion, they’re now certain that it definitely wasn’t a stirge.

A moment later Newt leaps across to join the rogues, Garumn (over 350lbs with equipment) and Vincenzo (not built for leaping) continue to try and assess the situation from a distance.

The trio in the sarcophagi chamber start their search, keeping an eye out for what they now believe to be a tiny demon/devil, which is very probably still sat somewhere close by (invisible) and watching them.

Correctamundo, as Fonzie used to say.

It becomes very obvious to the PCs that they have a choice- do they open the sarcophagi or not? There’s nothing on the outside of the container beyond the myriad dragon engravings to indicate what lies within.

The answer to the question- are we going to open the thing, however, is best summed up by Ram- “I didn’t come all this way not to open it… that’d be stupid.” Although, in truth, there were no dissenters, all of the adventurers want to see who or what lies within.

Real world- the players are obviously fearful that some large, maybe nine foot tall (see last session) dragon/elf combo creature, may be at rest within.

See Fonzie, as above.

Let’s see how stupid opening it turns out to be shall we, sit tight.

Oh, and if you hadn’t figure it out yet, this- my friends, is the finale.

It quickly also becomes apparent however that strength is needed to actually get the hasps off the sarcophagi, and so Garumn is instructed to leap across the pit- alas even with a bit of Vinnie magic (more guidance) that doesn’t work out well for the hefty dwarf (although he has the highest athletics bonus in the group, I think).

A minute or so later and a very heavily wounded Garumn clambers out of the spiked pit, with a lot of help from his friends. The paladin has to use up a potential divine smite to access a cure wounds spell, he’s no longer bloodied- we go on.

Although next up- after a fair amount of jeering from the adventurers in the sarcophagi chamber, Vincenzo is also cowed into crossing the pit.

It doesn’t help the druid’s concentration any with Ram clapping and chanting “Vinnie! Vinnie!”, the rogue it seems is no longer the strong silent type.

Vinnie runs up to the pit’s edge and then… wildshapes into Vincen G. Spider, the arachnid druid scurries up the wall and across- to boos from some quarters.

Sorry about that James.

[All across the pit 50 XP, mostly given because I just feel sorry for them, you figure once one of them gets across there’d be a rope in play somewhere, but no- dare devil’s to the last]

So, the Dark Squad get to work on opening the dragon sarcophagi, although at least three of the adventurers are very quickly distracted from the operation.

Also only Garumn is having any success getting the hasps off (DC 12 strength check required x6).

Ram hears again the flapping wings of the invisible devil/demon that is quite definitely still in the chamber watching them at work, the rogue tries to surreptitiously tempt the creature to reveal itself with a saucer of healing potion.

It doesn’t work.

Meantime, Newt has also found something that requires further enquiry- he decides to investigate the walls of the chamber thoroughly, and what’s this- a hollow space, a secret compartment- perhaps. The spot is low on the wall to the south- a three foot by three foot tunnel is revealed, which continues south and then turns east- back towards the other side of the pit.

The tabaxi snoops briefly, the passageway heads east for some considerable distance, what’s down there?

While this is going on Vincen G. Spider begins to spin a thick web across the spiked pit. Yes, the web is sticky- but at least no-one’s going to be falling in the pit again any time soon.

[Continued investigations, and great RP 75 XP]

After a lot of strength checks (like, a lot- a lot) four of the great metal hasps have been released- and Garumn has accounted for three of them, he’s the only tough guy in this mob.

Then suddenly, nothing… or else everything stops (and after a series of mostly low insight checks) Ram and Garumn conclude- the ground just moved, just a shiver but very definite- something just happened.

There follows a short debate, started by Garumn, regarding the danger of mixing earth tremors with underground chambers. Everyone looks at the ceiling for a while, and then… well, they all start to fret, or else to doubt themselves.

At some point during the debate Vincen G. Spider, who cannot communicate except in mime while wildshaped as he is, decides he really does need to have his say. Vincenzo is back to shifter form, and that’s all his wildshaping done for a while.

Shame, he could have done with a bit of wildshaping later.

Vincenzo is the first, I think, to verbalise the so far unspoken thought- “Should we really be doing zis? Opening zer sarchophagiz?” There follows a lot more chatter on the subject, and the consensus is, well… there is no consensus, as there are now doubters in their midst, and again it’s Vince that states the obvious.

“Mes amis, I don’t sink we should open eet.”

To which there comes a very forceful reply- “Open it now!”

The reply however comes courtesy of Yusdrayl, the kobold queen. She, and a few of her friends- say, about a dozen other kobolds, are now positioned in the chamber on the other side of the pit.

Yusdrayl takes the time to explain further, and in the common tongue- “We have waited generations for the Dragon Lord to be released, you will do so- now!” More snarling weapon-wielding kobolds back up her statement.

The Dark Squad are not at all happy, and for a variety of reasons.

The mood isn’t helped when the invisible (still) Jot (the quasit) also starts laughing and generally pointing out the obvious.

“Moradin’s big fat arse, you guyz are so [Very Naughty Word] right now- earth tremors, uppity kobolds tellin’ ya what-ta-do, do we open the box- don’t we open the box. I’m havin’ a hoot fellers, just watchin’ ya work.” Jot giggles on for a good long while.

As I say, the mood of the adventurers is improved dramatically.

There’s an almost silent vote as the PCs continue to mutter to each other, the summary belongs however, once again, to Ram.

The rogue grabs out his bow and fires an arrow at the nearest kobold- it’s a miss, but the situation has quite definitely evolved. To confirm matters Ram makes it clear- “I’m opening that thing!” He points at the sarcophagi, “but I ain’t being told to do it by a bunch of stinkin’ kobolds.”

And Ram was Yusdrayl’s favourite, so sad.




*And the kobolds were so nice... *

There’s a scramble to action, Buggles shoots a kobold dead with his bow, an instant later and two kobolds (easily) leap across the pit.

“Here’s company.” Jot calls out, and continues giggling.

Gwen, Buggles’ skeleton 'special friend' cuts another kobold down.

Then a third kobold leaps across the spiked pit and into the room- three out of three, it’s easy.

Alas the first of the new kobold arrivals is skewered through the throat by Ram, it’s dead Jim.

Then Garumn gets hit by a sling stone.

Then a fourth kobold leaps into the sarcophagi chamber.

Note the kobolds mostly have to use double moves to get a run up and leap the pit, so their out of actions by the time they arrive on the PCs side of the fracas.

They also miss quite a lot with their attacks, so there's that.

Gwen gets hit with a sling stone- bludgeoning damage counts double, so- she loses an arm, Buggles is not at all happy about this.

I think we even had a “Gwennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!” moment.

Newt, the curious cat/tabaxi, ignores the present contretemps and tries to get another one of the hasps on the sarcophagi off, he fails.

Newt’s colleagues take a short moment to remind the tabaxi of the present situation vis-a-vis the kobolds trying desperately to kill them, I think he gets it.

Vincenzo settles a swathe of faerie fire over the mess of kobolds. The shifter also shifts to his snarling bestial form.

Then several bad things happen at once-

Gwen’s skull is shattered into a thousand pieces by another kobold sling stone. The skeleton is destroyed.

Garumn gets hit by a fiery orb flung by Yusdrayl (chromatic orb, for 14 fire damage), the paladin is on 2 HP.

Garumn runs, and attracts AoO’s from the kobold invaders, and seconds later is stabbed into unconsciousness.

Things, it seems, have taken a turn for the worse.

[The mess they’re in 125 XP]

Jot also takes a moment to remind the PCs of his presence.

“Should I put your bodies in the pit or the sarcophagus when they’re done with you? Any preferences? Guys? Guys? Come on!”

Buggles backs up a way and then shoots one of the kobolds on this side of the pit, it doesn’t die, it’s only wounded.

Two kobolds take it in turns to stab Ram, and the rogue is down to 3 HP.

Ram kills both of his attackers dead.

Vincenzo takes a moment to applaud the rogue- “he iz zer killing machine, n’est pas?”

Sling stones fly- and miss.

A kobold fails to jump the pit and lands in the sticky webs, there it remains mostly ignored- unable to get out until… well, until it gets very nasty indeed- you’ll see.

Newt misses Yusdrayl with a hex enhanced eldritch blast, Vincenzo goes one better- he misses Yusdrayl with his ice knife spell, and then after an inspiration point- he misses again. Although the subsequent explosion of the ice knife does cause a little hurt to the kobold queen, and also kills a nearby kobold.

Garumn makes his first death save, see- things are picking up.

Then, inevitably, it gets worse- the entire chamber suddenly lurches hard left, and then as swiftly back again- Buggles and Newt are knocked to the floor, as are several of the kobolds.

What the… the PCs, what with all the other good stuff going on, had momentarily forgotten about the earth tremor thing.

There’s suddenly a lot of shouting going on from the PCs, and a lot of questions with no answers from the players- “are we staying here?”, and/or, “are we really opening this thing?”

Ram kills another kobold dead, there are no more of the creatures on this side of the pit, the PCs duck into cover- no longer visible through the archway.

Jot makes another smart arse comment, he repeats this attack every time the initiative counter comes around to him. The quasit (and the DM) seem to be in excellent moods, clearly enjoying their work.

Another kobold leaps across the pit and through the archway, and then scurries into cover behind the sarcophagi, which is where Newt is hiding.

The tabaxi tries to get away, he gets stabbed, but then reduces the offending creature to atoms with a hex enhanced eldritch blast.

Vincenzo rushes to Garumn’s side, alas the druid has no healing left, or indeed any spell slots at all- he therefore tries to drag the dwarf into cover. At present Garumn is kinda just lying in the archway- he’s the only target visible to the kobolds on the other side of the pit. Explanation over.

Vinnie can’t shift the dwarf- see above, he weighs over 350lbs in his armour- DC 10 strength check, fail big time.

It gets worse, streams of dirt begin to cascade down from between the stone flags in the ceiling and on the walls.

If Garumn wasn’t dying I’m certain he’d have something to say about the Dark Squad’s present situation.

Another tremor strikes and Buggles (again) is sent sprawling.

Ram, meantime grabs out his last healing potion and glugs it down (2d4+2 = 5 HP back, at least they weren’t both ‘1’s).

Seconds later Newt gets to Garumn with a healing potion, the tabaxi’s last, and the dwarf blinks opens his eyes.

Note, the latter came about when the PCs suddenly realised that Garumn is the only other source of healing they possess. In truth the paladin has one first level spell slot remaining, that’s it- and he’s used all of his lay on hands already.

The players were alas not aware of this before they woke him.

Which probably saved the paladin's life, at least for a while.

The rest of the Dark Squad hoped he had more healing, much more…

While all of the above is going on, and with the constant rumble and growl of stone, Vincenzo gets back to the sarcophagi and starts reapplying the hasps- he rolls a ‘20’, and so the generous DM allows him to re-seal one side of the sarcophagi completely- three hasps. There’s only one of the hasps left unsealed.

The druid is certain (well, about 50% certain- and I know that certain can’t be 50%, that’s the humour) that somehow sealing the sarcophagi will make it all stop.

Just to note the kobolds have not been attacking much here because they are either prone and clutching onto the floor, or else cowering behind the elven statues in the alcoves, or… they’ve already run away.

Garumn gets back to his feet, staggers over to Ram and spends his last spell slot on a cure wounds for the still badly wounded rogue (1d8+2 = 3 HP recovered, I swear to you this happens every time with Ram).

There are groans, and a fair amount of laughter- sorry about that fellers.

As Buggles stated at the time- “goodly healing does not work on Ram, I wonder why?”

The tremors continue apace, and are getting more severe, the flagstones on the floor begin to pop and dance.

There’s a screamed debate, of sorts, basically- “what the F for Freddie should we do?”

The best answer again comes courtesy of the wood elf, Buggles- “the safest place is inside the sarcophagus.”

But that’s enough, one by one the PCs succumb and dash across the chamber and into the three foot square passage that Newt discovered earlier, they don’t know where it goes, but anywhere is better than here.

At which point, when the last of the guys has dived into the crawlspace, there’s a stone rending sound followed by several more substantial THUNKs- the noise above and beyond the terror of the tremors.

Newt, wouldn’t you guess it, is curious. The tabaxi wriggles past one of his companions (he really is lithe) in the crawlspace and then scurries back to see what’s going on within the sarcophagi chamber.




*Dark Squad Sunless Citadel secret meeting- location a three foot crawlspace wracked with earth tremors, Vincenzo struggles to get the minutes of the last meeting read.*

The answer being the lid of the sarcophagi has been flung up and off its base, the hasps have likewise sprung from their settings- leaving a trail a smashed metal and stone fragments that ricochet about a bit for a while. Worst of all sitting up in the sarcophagi is a (tatty) robed wearing emaciated creature whose face and upper body (all that can be seen) best resemble some combination of dragon and elf.

The creature gets to its feet.

It’s about nine feet tall.

Funny that, who woulda guessed it.

Then, as Newt reports back what he’s seeing to his colleagues, who are now having a mother’s meeting crammed together in a shuddering three foot crawlspace, while reality explodes around them, anyway- Newt reports back, the creature speaks.

The words are hard to make out, and seemingly of no language at all- that is until Ram puts his brain in gear, the creature is speaking a mess of elven mixed in with draconic.

I say the creature is speaking, at this point it is screaming the words- allowing everyone to hear what it has to say.

Which is, and in this order-

“I am.”

“I AM!”

“I AM ASHARDALON!”

Which has the desired effect, the PCs en masse hot-scurry-it down the crawlspace and away from Ashardalon as fast as they can go, not even stopping when the tunnel ends in solid stone. Buggles kicks open the secret stone panel, and exits into another small (empty) chamber.

Note, for those not keeping up- the name Ashardalon appears earlier in the Dark Squad’s adventure into the Sunless Citadel, they have collectively worked out that Ashardalon was an ancient (perhaps, now) dragon (possibly red) that was somehow worshipped here by the dragon cultists that inhabited/built (maybe) the Sunless Citadel.

The Dark Squad are not keen to meet Ashardalon, even if only a small fragment of the above is true.

There are no exits, and squiggly writing on one of the walls, of the newly discovered chamber. Buggles doesn’t understand it- it’s written in draconic, seconds later however and Ram is at his side.

“It says- never let it out.” Ram helpfully states, while polishing up his nervous giggle.

There are more groans from the chorus back in the crawlspace.

The rogue however has bigger fish to fry, he searches and finds a secret door to the north, the tremors are now so bad that the PCs and the kobolds have to make a DC 10 Dex check or else all movement is halved (as per difficult terrain) for their turn.

The rest of the Dark Squad scramble through the crawlspace and into the room, did I say all of them, actually one of them doesn’t quite make it.

You know I said that none of the PCs wanted to meet Ashardalon, well…

Newt exits the crawlspace back into the sarcophagi chamber, and there he crouches- stays on his feet, as best he can- and watches

The nine foot tall dragon/elf abomination leaps across the webbed spiked pit with ease, and then grabs the nearest prone kobold up and bites its head off.

Yusdrayl falls prone at the terrifying creature’s feet and jabbers praise (probably) in draconic, the creature ignores her and strides on- towards the exit, which is too small, it begins tearing at the former secret door- enlarging the opening, or else trying to squeeze through the gap.

Newt with a little extra feline agility follows the abomination over the pit, the few kobolds left in the chamber there mostly ignore the tabaxi- there’s plenty else going on to hold their attention.

DM aside, oddly, if Newt had looked in the sarcophagi he would have seen, but no… that would be too cruel, let’s just say there were a lot of very nice shiny things in there, and magic. There, that wasn’t cruel at all.




*Follow that abomination!*

Back in the secret room the other four members of the Dark Squad huddle up, Buggles swigs down a potion of healing- that’s the last healing that any of them possess- spell, scroll, power, or… anything.

Good luck with what follows guys.

There follows a noise like the end of the world, and then the ceiling of the sarcophagi chamber collapses, the crawlspace very swiftly follows suit- a cloud of grit and dust engulfs the Dark Squad huddle.

Back in the chamber with Newt, the Abomination, Yusdrayl and several other screaming kobolds- the pit and a little way beyond, well… the floor, walls, and ceiling suddenly become as one.

There is screaming- courtesy of more or less everyone except for the superbly sanguine dragon/elf abomination.

Oh, and…

“It’s okay guys, whew- that was a close one…” Jot’s still alive, everyone is really glad of that.

Ram kicks open the secret door and reveals a screaming kobold clutching at the legs of a swaying elf statue, they have emerged in one of the southern alcoves in the room. The rogue cuts the poor kobold’s throat and then strides into the swaying chamber, almost bumping into a grinning Newt.

At which point the abomination finally ducks and squeezes through the former secret door and heads on.

Seconds later the adventurers hear the crossbow trap in action, but no other sound- save the continuing titanic end of world collapse.

DM aside, on the map in Fantasy Grounds is a red line- everything to the left of it is gone- crushed by tons of rock, to the right- well, we'll see about that. Newt is about five feet ahead of the red line, he flirts with danger beautifully at times.

Also note the DC to move unimpeded by the tremorous doom is increasing every turn, basically it’s getting harder to go anywhere fast, or indeed safely.

Buggles follows Ram out into the chamber, there amidst the fury he spies a still prostrate Yusdrayl and attempts to hack the sprawled kobold’s head off- he cuts hard, but not hard enough, and so Ram dashes over and makes certain.

[The end of the line for the kobolds 500 XP]

At which point all five members of the Dark Squad are reunited, and there’s a consensus.

“Flee fer yer lives!” And that’s coming from Garumn, you know things are bad when the dwarven paladin is screeching like a nine year old.

Then… well, there’s a lot more of the same, or not a lot more- maybe two or three more turns, but it’s not worth repeating here, great at the time. However, all you need to know (dear reader) is the DM keeps the collapse going, and even starts rolling 1d4 damage for every creature at the start of their turn as the stones continue to rain down.




*"RUN! Run ferr yer lives!" The dwarven paladin is a beacon of calm within the rocky storm.*

The dragon/elf abomination keeps steadfastly heading for the exit, and the Dark Squad fail some checks, struggle, fall over a bit, and… follow after.

Although there is one slightly funny bit in all of this mess- obviously Jot keeps up his commentary track, generally offering (I think) very constructive advice, or else just trying to encourage the PCs at their task.

“Yer gonna die here if ya don’t speed up fatty.” That kinda thing.

As I say, helpful.

Anyway, the guys start talking back to the quasit as they stagger forward while avoiding further ceiling collapses, and that’s what I’ve been wanting for them to do all along. After a bit of banter Jot even offers to reveal himself, which comes to pass, obviously the moment he does so Newt forgoes a fleeing action to shoot the quasit with an eldritch blast.

Jot is less happy at this, but he turns invisible- offers much less helpful comments, and he survives.

And so…

The collapse is still tailing the Dark Squad as they burst into and then through the now violently swaying tower, and then back out onto the battlements- back to where they started their adventure in the Sunless Citadel.

What a sight it is to see here.

Although there are no more pictures, I think (I hope) it got a little tense and none of the players had the time or the inclination to take any more screen shots, so the rest requires the use of your imaginarium.

Just for info, first on the scene are Buggles and Ram with their triple move rogue action, although Newt isn’t too far behind.

On the battlements to the right of the yawning pit trap there are Kerowyn Hucrele and Sir Braford- both still stumbling automatons being herded and protected by Erky Timbers, the gnome priest of Tymora (Lady Luck).

Over the far side of the pit is the elf/dragon abomination.

The really odd thing is this… the entire citadel is rising, from the basement level of the ravine it is racing up the cavern walls to the top floor- to the surface.

The Sunless Citadel gets to see the sun, one last time.

The abomination, still sprightly, steps off the ruined citadel shaped elevator and then rushes off in a north easterly direction, possibly late for an appointment elsewhere.

It doesn't look back or even acknowledge the presence of the Dark Squad and the other survivors- at any point.

[Survive the Sunless Citadel (and other stuff) 700 XP]

The PCs and the three other survivors (actually four)- Sharwyn, Sir Braford and Erky, likewise breach and then race to get clear as the ravine heaves and clashes, and then closes shut, as if it never were.

[Rescue Sharwyn, Sir Braford & Erky 300 XP]

Except, of course, for the thousands of tons of roiling broken rubble that piles up, totters, and continues to collapse for a good while after. The remains of the Sunless Citadel.

Note, in the chat window on FG the following appears as I am describing the action-

Buggles: [SKILL] Musical Instrument Flute [MODEX] [PROF] [EFFECTS 1d4-2] [1d20+1p4+3 = 22]

Basically the wood elf trills along as tumult rages and spews rocky chaos.

And with a ‘22’ on the check, that’s a poignant melody right there.

Nice touch Buggles/Stu, there’s the extra inspiration point for next time.

The adventure, save the recounting of the tale, is done.

Just to note, when the Dark Squad eventually got up/out/free Vincenzo and Newt were just about bloodied, while Ram, Buggles and Garumn had maybe ten hit points shared between the three of 'em.

That was close.

Phew.

“See ya later, ass hats!”

The only other survivor, Jot, flaps off.

Back to Thundertree next session, see you there.

That was a stone cold cracker, I got to play a sweary and terrified (in places) Scottish/dwarven paladin, and a wise-ass, wise-guy quasit. Loved it.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*DM2PCs*​
This isn’t homework, only in the next session there’s plenty of chatting to be done, and it’s not a secret what’s going to go on, so here’s the lowdown, just so you can at least have a think about it-

Just to note, this isn’t set in stone- you can obviously mess with the order and/or the contents, this is however a suggested order for stuff- I have my reasons, but see previous- mess with it to your heart's content.

*Part 1- in the next session.*

1) Return to Thundertree.

2) Rest & recuperation.

3) Meet with various patrons for side quests-

a) Garumn with Rurik the dwarf smith who wanted to see Sir Braford’s sword.

b) Vincenzo with Reidoth the Brown, you have a story to tell.

c) Ram with Felosial, the guard captain- she wants to know about Karakas.

4) Meet with Kerowyn Hucrele for your reward.

5) Meet with Sharwyn Hucrele, she has something to say.

6) Meet with Sir Braford, he has something to say.

7) Anything else in Thundertree?

*Part 2- to think about.*

Other things to consider.

1) Ashardalon- the elf/dragon abomination you just released on the world.

2) Same, but Jot.

3) Anything else?

*Part 3- after Thundertree, next session.*

Then, when we’re through this there’s the following-

1) Buggles might need to report back to his friends in the Neverwinter Woods.

2) Return to Neverwinter (the city), remember Gundren Rockseeker is expecting you to report back.

3) Sell all the treasure you’ve found, I doubt you are going to find buyers for all of your swag in Thundertree, and there are far better prices to be had in the city.

4) Downtime activity, I propose a minimum of fifty days- I’ll e-mail you the handout.

The Downtime and between adventures activity is an exercise in collective rp/story-telling, if you have a criminal contact then I’ll ask you for a name/description. If you’re selling some of your treasure to a dodgy fence you know, then same- what’s their name, where are they at. I’ll do the writing down, you/we are going to construct the story, and the world it's set in- or at least some of the detail.

You want to find work in a tavern, then what’s the tavern called? Where’s it at- there’ll be a map, just a few details, that’s all- people and places you know and (possibly) revisit, if and when they’re needed again.

Obviously, I’ll help out- as can your colleagues with suggestions.

*Part 4- just a question.*

A question for all of your PCs, I want a little bit more info from you all, although just this to begin with-

Where in Faerun were you born, and as importantly where have you been on your wanderings thus far? I’ll e-mail you a map of the continent. Not wanting much- just be prepared for the chat, or at least, just stare at the map I send you for five minutes in wonder…

Toodles

Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*_ 

_​
_The Release of Evil



Ysdryl and her nasty tribe of Kobold

Released a being of evil untold

Nine feet of ancient draconic fae

The brave adventurers stood in its way

But Ashardalon’s might swept them aside

And from the ruin of the citadel he did stride

Ysdryl & her tribe executed, as is just

As the citadel that rose fell to dust_​

*And...*


_Ashardalon



There once was a dragon named Ashardalon

Whose schemes the gods did look upon

But too fat was his belly

And his breathe was too smelly

So they didn’t want him in their pantheon_​_

_
From the pen of Ramshambo


*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Sunless Citadel*​
*Session #011 Dark Squad Glad-Handing Tour.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 2
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 3
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 3
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 3

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 3
Erky Timbers Male Gnome Priest of Tymora*

This is going to be a minnow in comparison to some of the previous updates, we had a list of things to get done- the return to Thundertree for story time and to collect their rewards, and then off to Neverwinter for a chunk of downtime activity. It all sounded so very doable, and then the roleplay and chat started up and… well, we got some of it done.

Oh, and this is session 11, if you’re interested.

So, we begin the navel gazing retrospective as the various members of Dark Squad, accompanied by the rescued Erky Timbers, and the revived Sharwyn Hucrele and Sir Bradford; wander away from the pile of rubble that is the (no-longer) Sunless Citadel. There’s a lot of chat on the way back to Thundertree- like over thirty minutes of… if we did this, but no… if we had done this, but no again.

The deal is a nine foot tall menacing (undead?) elf/dragon feller escaped the sarcophagi the Dark Squad were after looting, and then with the Sunless Citadel’s return to the surface, the big bad guy lit off for the woods. The woods in question being Neverwinter, what’s more the nine foot tall monstrosity seemed to think it/he was “Ashardalon”, which the PCs know as being the name of some ancient (red) dragon that scorched the earth barren around the Sunless Citadel an aeon past.

So, in a nutshell- that sucks, possibly. The thing is who do they tell, if anyone.

The Dark Squad are collectively fretting a little, or else those that possess a conscience are, that’s- well, Vincenzo (defo), and maybe (a bit) Newt. The rogues- Ram and Buggles (and Newt) are regretting some of what came to pass but, not much. Their talk is mostly about the one that got away- what treasures were in Ashardalon’s coffin that they missed out on?

Still the players and the PCs get their story straight, or at least how much of their story they are going to tell- and to whom. Particularly the fact that they have unleashed (inadvertently) the aforementioned Ashardalon on an unsuspecting world, oh- and the quasit- Jot.

I’m happy to report that none of the PCs have anything nice to say about Jot, Buggles has really taken agin the little demon scamp, too bad- I thought he was a hoot.

Last bit, and in conclusion- at the end of the Sunless Citadel retrospective stroll the following idea is mooted (by Buggles) perhaps in future we should talk about what we are going to do before we actually do it. The discussion here, again, is about the opening of Ashardalon’s sarcophagi, at one point in the action Newt was trying to open the thing while Vinnie was the opposite side trying to close it… there may have been another/better way.

Although, as pointed out by Newt (and others) there was a lot of other stuff going on at the time, so- some things got missed, in conclusion (part deux)- we’ll do better next time.

[Ashardalon chatter et al 200 XP]




*Thundertree in all its glory.*

So, to Thundertree at last, back to the start- it occurred to me to look back at the calendar on Fantasy Grounds at this moment, the Dark Squad were only in the Sunless Citadel for fifty hours and a few minutes. That’s level one to three, and a world of experience, in just two days- I like that, nice and old skool.

It’s early evening, and so after dropping off Sharwyn and Sir Braford at the Hucrele mansion- a teary reunion, the Dark Squad are requested to return in the morning when the family has had a little time. Likewise Erky Timbers, gnome priest of Tymora is waved off at the shrine of Tymora in the village, with exhortations for the PCs also to return on the morrow.

Then the glad-handing tour begins in earnest, first stop Rurik- the dwarven smith Garumn promised he’d investigate the sword wielded by Sir Braford. Well, a partial success- the paladin of Moradin got a good look at the blade, this when the (former?) paladin of Tyr was beaten into unconsciousness, back in the Twilight Grove. So, Garumn tells the smith what he knows- that it’s a fine blade and seems to have been forged by Durgeddin the Black*, and so worth a mint.

*Durgeddin the Black was an odd/famous dwarf bladesmith from centuries (perhaps millennia) past, Durgeddin was odd because he forged blades, and in particular swords- that was his thing. However, swords are not really a dwarf thing, all very usable and that but… well, an axe- an axe is your friend. Or so most dwarves believe. Durgeddin was also a master smith- his work is sought by a great many (dwarven, and other) collectors, and very rarely found for sale anywhere.

Hence the excitement about the fact the Dark Squad have found several clues to the long-lost and much sought Khundrakar, the location of Durgeddin’s last stand- the holdfast in which the dwarf reportedly met his end, there may be more swords to be had there… and the location of the master smith's forges.




*Reidoth the Brown, the voice of reason.*

Back to the here and now- next stop on the tour, Reidoth the Brown, the blind eighty plus year old druid who challenged Vincenzo to find out about the relationship between the goblins and the magical fruit (etc.) in the Sunless Citadel.

The Dark Squad tell their story some more, and remarkably its mostly the whole truth, there’s a little economy of language- “when the citadel rose from the ground the sarcophagi holding Ashardalon broke open and the abomination issued forth”, that kind of thing. No mention of the PCs role (if indeed they played one) in any of this. The discussion is frank and fruitful, Reidoth’s wise head and great soup are a pick-me up, he also has some healing potions to distribute, and thanks aplenty for the adventuring folk. This after first sending a little bird to whisper in the ear of Mother Willow, a fey spirit (dryad) of the Neverwinter Wood. Reidoth wants word of Ashardalon to get out, so that folk are a little more prepared should the abomination show itself.

[Tell the truth to Reidoth et al 150 XP]




*Felosial, she's not happy.*

Then on again, to see Felosial- the mistress commander of the Thundertree guard, alas Ram has some bad news to deliver- Karakas, the ranger that lead the Hucrele kids into the Sunless Citadel, alas died there, trying to save his companion's lives. Felosial, as Ram suspected, was intimately acquainted with the fallen ranger, she is heart-broken, and angry. Remarkably Ram, who is not known for his softly-softly approach- save when he is creeping up on you in order to thrust his rapier through your throat, Ram is a delight- and sensitive, and caring.

This DM is sore amazed, I honestly didn’t think the wretch had it in him.

Things go sour however when the Dark Squad collectively confess to unleashing (sorta) the nine foot tall dragon/elf Ashardalon on the locale, oh… and the little demon thingy- Jot.

Oh, and the Sunless Citadel is now up on the surface, and mostly just a teetering pile of rubble, so there’s that as well…

Felosial is withering… adventurers- just gah! Although she remembers her manners and thanks Ram for returning Karakas’ signet ring, and then despatches guards to the Citadel to see what manner of catastrophe has been wrought there.

[Bad news for Felosial 200 XP]




*Kerowyn Hucrele & Bert from the Ol' Boar Inn, both much impressed with the Dark Squad.*

That’s enough for the evening, the next stop is the Ol’ Boar Inn, and the barman Bert who is glad to see the guys, and gladder still when the locals start filing in to hear the Dark Squad’s tales of daring-do. Point of fact, Newt scurries up to his room and with the help of the flute playing wood elf, Buggles, the pair compose a thirty minute sung saga. "The Dark Squad in the (formerly) Sunless Citadel", and then bugger me at the first rendition he rolls a ‘20’ for his performance check. There’s not a dry eye/glass in the house- he’s a palpable hit. Thickset farming lads want to stand beside the tabaxi, while several of the local ladies are wont to make him purr.

A good night is had by all.

[Newt’s song etc. 75 XP]

The next day? More of the same.

First stop the Hucrele mansion, and an interview with the formidable Kerowyn Hucrele, the matriarch of this branch of the monied family. The old woman is distraught at the loss of Talgen (killed by Durn the hobgoblin) but is overjoyed to see Sharwyn back. There’s a lot of serious chatter for a while- mostly the terrors of adventuring and the things Sharwyn has seen/suffered etc. The continued dialogue is made more difficult however when Buggles grabs out the now rotting head of the Outcast to show the old lady. There is screaming… you’ve gotta love Buggles the wood elf, he mostly has no idea how to behave in polite company (a little more of why this should be later). Eventually, after a massive chunk of roleplay- Vincenzo is just warming up here, the Dark Squad- after collecting their 2,500gp reward (divided five ways) move on to a meeting with Sharwyn, at which point things get a little darker. The young Hucrele is in fear of a world in which unspeakable acts can happen, she’s talking about her enslavement by Belak/the Tree here.

[Meeting with Kerowyn 100 XP]




*The beautiful Sharwyn Hucrele opens her heart to the Dark Squad, remarkably none of them make any smart arse comments.*

Once again, remarkably, Ram is the voice of reason and concern, he also gets some of his own story told- he knows about being a slave, he grew up in captivity… and so a bond is formed, and then there’s plenty more from Vincenzo- all great, he has a line for the slightly melodramatic world-spun wisdom.

It ends with thanks, and promises of future help for the PCs- should they need it, just get in touch, the Hucrele’s are a big name particularly in Waterdeep.

[There’s hope- chatter with Sharwyn 120 XP]

Then some more, this time a visit with Sir Braford who has left the Hucrele household and is now spending time at the shrine of Tymora. But before we get to the paladin another chat, and warm thanks, from Corkie the gnome priestess of the chapel, and her firm friend- the rescued Erky Timbers- more healing potions are distributed. Corkie however makes it clear, the Dark Squad bears some responsibility for the release of Ashardalon. As Spike Lee would say- do the right thing, the implication being find out more and fix it.




*Corkie (and the DM) take a moment to remind the PCs that they have unleashed (however inadvertently) a monster on the world (possibly).*

[Corkie tells the Dark Squad to do the right thing 50 XP]

Then to the paladin, and we’re back to the sombre and the downbeat, Sir Braford is a broken man- with a sad story to tell- failure, in a word. The paladin of Tyr (possibly ex-paladin) is the last living member of his line, and so wont to stay alive- his adventuring days are however over, and his sword- which he introduces as Shatterspike (made by Durgeddin the Black- see previous) is the PCs reward. He wants nothing more to do with the blade, there follows twenty minutes of back and forth as the garrulous Vincenzo tries to draw the broken knight out of the shade and back into the light- a partial success. Although a full success for Buggles who taking Sir Braford for his word grabs Shatterspike, and then also manages to relieve the paladin of his mostly dinged to hell half plate armour.




*Sharwyn Hucrele, Belak the Outcast & the broken paladin- Sir Braford, depicted before the Gulthias Tree, fond memories.*

[The down in the dumps paladin chat 125 XP]

After another bout of chatter the rest of the Dark Squad catch up with Buggles, the wood elf has taken Shatterspike to be inspected by Rurik the Thundertree smith, as he requested. The dwarf has a story to tell, he knows a fair bit about Durgeddin, and the famous blade, he even recommends the PCs contact a dwarf he knows in Neverwinter- a certain Gundren Rockseeker (the PCs benefactor, and my favourite PC patron).

Eventually it is decided that Garumn should wield Shatterspike, the dwarf paladin is honoured to do so.

Then… well, it’s actually the summer solstice, and although slightly subdued the villagers of Thundertree are keen to mark the passing, with drinks and the making of merry, there’s even a great bonfire that burns late into the night. The Dark Squad join in, a little, with the celebrations, it gets slightly weird later on when Newt uses his magic to wander (unharmed) into the centre of the pyre, fortunately there are only a few locals around to see the tabaxi’s feat, and most of those have been drinking all day and night.

One of those drinking heavily is Vincenzo, there follows a rambling speech which in precis is- “I love you guys…”, although it takes considerably longer to get said.

[Last night in Thundertree and final speeches 100 XP]

And so the next day the Dark Squad depart, on the two day journey to Neverwinter, being taken all the way by a local farmer in his cart- small recompense for the adventurers' troubles.

En route to the big city there are two distinct subjects for discussion, the first takes the guise of a getting-to-know-you moment, the DM has asked the players to firm up a bit more of their backstory, specifically where they were born, and where since then have they ventured in faerun?

I want to know so that I can plot what comes after…

And so we learn, in brief here, but much extended at the VTT, that-

Ramshambow was born a slave in Calimsham, eventually bought out of misery at the age of fourteen, he became a smuggler and pirate on the high seas- visiting many of the major ports, and some of the minor ones, on the Sword Coast.

Buggles was born in Conyberry, his parents were killed in a troll attack, he eventually made his way into the care of Mother Willow, a dryad of the Neverwinter Woods- he also spent many years with his less than pleasant Auntie Ingrid, a green hag of the same address. He hasn’t ventured far from the woods in all of his years, although he remembers a journey to Luskan. As it turns out however time spent with treacherous fey and ‘mischevious’ sprites isn’t all shits and giggles.

Garumn tells of his time in the cold north- Mirabar and Adbar, his years as a smith and then as a jeweller, eventually his time in the temple of Moradin, training to be a paladin of the all father. A wanderlust brought him south, mostly along the coast, but he barely stopped to see the sights, until he arrived in Neverwinter.

Vincenzo, a foundling child discovered in the Evermoors, not an ideal start to life, raised in Nesme he quickly graduated to a life spent travelling, ostensibly as a merchant- but more so for the wonder of seeing new things. The shifter has spent the best part of a decade in the Dessarin Valley, and thereabouts- particularly the Golden Fields to Triboar route, although also visiting at various times the great cities on the coast- Baldur’s Gate, Waterdeep and Neverwinter.

Newt has ventured the furthest, or else his clan have- all the way from their slave past in Port Nyanzaru, Chult. The tabaxi is also blessed/cursed with the wanderlust- and (seemingly) a song in his heart. The cat man was born and therefore spent considerable time in Waterdeep, honing his talent, but has also seen his fair share of the local flora and fauna all the way up the Sword Coast, even as far as the City of Sails- Luskan.

Remarkably the above, while sounding strained here on the page, was actually a delight (as a DM) to kick back and listen to. Thanks guys- top work.

Last bit, discussion point number two for the players/PCs while on the journey to Neverwinter, quite simply- what do we do with Garumn? At present I’m playing him as N/PC, but that can’t go on- I have other stuff to be about, although I love having the dwarf along, and I’d really miss doing the accent.

Garumn is broad Scottish, with a bit of the vernacular.

The decision proves easy- unanimous, Garumn’s staying on as an NPC, he retains his PC status on Fantasy Grounds but he’s going to be a somewhat stripped down version of a paladin- although he’ll level up, he’ll not have all the skills and spells. Just the minimum needed.

Joy in my heart, I get to keep the hefty chatty (sometimes) dwarf.

And that’s about it, don’t get conned- the above represents three hours of roleplay and chatter, it was marvellous- I did next to bugger all except blether all evening.

[Adventure complete 250 XP]

So, Neverwinter for downtime next session, and then we’re back on it- more adventuring in the Forge of Fury, hold onto your hat… I’m going to gie it laldy.  

Just for info I have DMed the Forge of Fury maybe three times in total- back in the day, when it first came out- of the three adventuring parties (I remember) that went in there, well... two didn't make it out at all- both TPKs. While the third group didn't get to the end, they gave it up as a bad job (for a variety of reasons- mostly, as usual, internal strife) but at least they all emerged alive.

It's a toughie, no doubt.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*_ 

_​A Buggles interlude, the wood elf briefly returns to the Neverwinter Forest to tell his friends- the Outcast is dead.


_‘Well that’s that’ said Buggles as he hoisted the sack containing the Outcast’s head over his shoulder, turned his back on Thundertree,  and headed for Neverwinter Wood. He turned back to regard his new companions and said with a wave, ‘Cheers, see you in Neverwinter’.

Buggles moved quickly off into Neverwinter Wood, it would take him a day or so to get back to the Grove. He walked the familiar trails and made good ground, camping for the night with only a few miles left to go.

Settling down for a meal, Buggles spotted a familiar sight approaching his small camp – fairy lights, pink and green, flying through the trees in his direction. It was the sprites, Flit and Wit, no doubt Mother Willow had sent them out to check up on him. Buggles waited for the pair to finally finish twittering around the treetops and come down to see him.

With a burst of multicoloured lights, Flit and then Wit, took on their regular form – that of a tiny humanoid around a foot tall, with little wings and mischievous grins.

‘You’re not dead! Hee hee! What’s in the sack?’ asked Flit, reaching for it.

‘Tell Mother the Outcast is dead, I bring his head’ replied Buggles, swiping at Flit as he started pulling open the bloodied burlap sack containing the druid's head. Wit managed to grab some food from Buggle’s plate in the commotion, ‘I’ll deliver it tomorrow’ said Buggles with an air of finality.

Flit and Wit rose up off the ground, chattering all the while, and with a ‘See you later’ transformed into their light balls and whizzed off through the dark forest.

Buggles retired for the night soon after, and awoke the next morning early to get back to the Grove with his prize. By mid-morning, he could make out the Grove through the trees - Greyam the Gruff’s log cabin, the small pond where he learned to swim and fish, and the mighty Willow tree, home of Mother Willow. Everyone was waiting for him as he rolled up, with Flit and Wit twittering around his head, and even his Aunt Ingrid had turned up to see if he'd survived. Buggles had been sent to stay with Aunt Ingrid, a most disgusting and vile Hag who dwelled in a dark part of Neverwinter Wood, a few years earlier, and it wasn't an experience he ever wanted to repeat.

‘Welcome back, lad’ said Grayam, the huge goat headed Gruff, his axe resting on one shoulder. Mother Willow just waited expectantly.

‘The Outcast is dead’ proclaimed Buggles. Hefting the sack he rolled the contents out towards Mother Willow. His smile faded as a turnip bounced across the mossy ground, coming to rest at Mother Willow’s feet.

‘What’s this?’ she asked. Flit and Wit were almost beside themselves with glee.

‘What the…?’ Buggles struggled for words, ‘I had the Outcast’s head in there… you two!’ he rounded on Flit and Wit, who buzzed away a safe distance.

Mother Willow laughed, ‘They brought the head in last night, I’m not sure why you felt the need to cut off his head at all to be honest, I could feel it the moment he and that awful tree were gone from this world. Did you have any help?’

‘Not really’ said Buggles.

‘Oh?’ asked Mother Willow, ‘Flit and Wit said that a band of adventurers entered the citadel before you did, didn’t you see them in there?’

‘Yeah I saw them. The dwarf slept through the whole battle, and the rest weren’t much use, except for their Shifter who is pretty handy’. 

‘Ah yes I sensed him’ Mother Willow said, ‘So what will you do now?’

‘I hadn’t thought about it’ said Buggles, ‘Probably just chill here with you guys’

‘No I don’t think that’s your road, you should go to Neverwinter and find out more about this evil you have released'

'I never mentioned that part...'

'I know' Mother Willow said, 'Do you think a 9-foot tall dragon elf fleeing from a citadel magically risen from the gorund went completely unnoticed?'

‘Yeah ok. But technically, I only undid one of the clasps.' Buggles protested, as Mother Willow put her hands on her hips, 'What, now?’ he asked rather taken aback.

‘Tomorrow I think, Grayum needs some help with the cabin, its leaking again.

‘Great’ Buggles started to leave.

'Mind if I keep that head?' asked Ingrid with a toothy grin, 'It will go well in my collection' she added, hissing out the final word, as was her way. Buggles shrugged and sloped off to ditch his travelling gear and fetch the roofing tools.

The following day, Buggles sets off for the city of Neverwinter. His plan? To find out more about Gwen *(the Skeleton summoned by Night Caller, the magic whistle- the DM reminds the reader*), can she be put to rest, or even redeemed? In the meantime, he needed to find out the limits of her magic. Then there was the matter of this Durgeddin the Black, and he needed a skilled leatherworker to craft a rather special item. Neverwinter seems like a good place to find the answers he seeks._

*~ The Tales of Buggles ~*

Nice work Stu, just waiting on Newt's/Bear's Citadel saga, can't wait to hear/see it.

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in Downtime in Neverwinter*​
*Session #012a Downtime in Neverwinter

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 2
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 3
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 3
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 3

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 3*

This is session 12a, if you’re interested, and we’re finishing off the Sunless Citadel, and then on to downtime activities, and so this is going to be another short one, although it was full session around the VTT- with lots of chatter.

First off, after a two day cart ride from Thundertree to Neverwinter the Dark Squad meet with their ultimo uber-patron, Gundren Rockseeker, this to report back- to tell the dwarf merchant all that they have done.




*"Neverwinter!", "Neverwinter!", "NEVERWINTER!", "It's only a map...", "Shh…"*

And so the story is, as mostly explained by Vincenzo- they rescued one of the two missing Hucrele’s (Sharwyn) but the other was dead even before they got to the Sunless Citadel (Talgen). More chatter follows- Vinnie is trying not to make too much of the fact that the Squad also released an elf/dragon style abomination into the world, oh and brought the Sunless Citadel itself crashing to the surface. The shifter therefore skirts the issue, that is until Newt just spills the beans… as it turns out Gundren couldn’t give a stuff, something else has got his attention- Garumn’s new sword, Shatterspike- which was mentioned earlier in the telling of the adventurer’s story.




*Meeting in the Dog Arm Inn, Neverwinter- Gundren Rockseeker gets another round in.*

Gundren is very interested, and so more chatter starts up- the blade, Shatterspike, was made (as you well know if you’ve been keeping up) by Durgeddin the Black, a famous dwarven smith who oddly (for a dwarf) just made blades. Yet more discussion follows, this after a visit to Rarik (brother of Rurik- see Thundertree) Lutgehr’s specialist dwarven smithy. That said details are sketchy, Shatterspike however is checked out- it’s genuine, and reportedly formerly owned by the Braford family, of Waterdeep. The PCs were gifted the sword by Sir Braford after rescuing the paladin from life as a supplicant of the Gulthias tree, so again- this is the real deal. Rarik offers the party 3,000gp for the magical sword- but there are no takers.




*Rarik, brother of Rurik- hang on... that looks a lot like the token the GM used for Gundren Rockseeker, the lazy bugger...*

Actually, what the players said was something similar to- "scratch that, this is a quest item..."

Just to note the players are coming up with the names of the various NPCs et al they meet in Neverwinter (also using details available on the internet- i.e. looking stuff up and reading (aloud) what they’ve found, we’re gathering data together- rather than me (the hapless DM) having to do it all). Anyway, Buggles (Stu) when asked for the name of the dwarven smith went on a long mental journey and came up with Rarik, Rurik was the name of the smith in Thundertree, and so… meet his brother.

The Dark Squad also inform Gundren that they have directions (of a sort) to Khundrukhar, the last known holdfast of Durgeddin the Black, colour the dwarven merchant excited- he’ll help out where he can. However, the PCs are not sure of the specific location of the place- it’s somewhere near Mount Hotenow, although that’s a large area to cover- and basically they’re looking for a hole in the ground, so- y’know, not all plain sailing. The PCs believe they are looking for the ‘Stone Tooth’, and they’re going to be investigating this later, during their downtime.

Just for clarity, here’s the translation again of the ancient dwarven scroll the Dark Squad found in the dragon’s lair in the Sunless Citadel-



*"Khundrukhar

That which is sort first is found last

Seek the stone tooth
Climb to the mountain door
Descend the grand stair
Pass the tombs of the ancients

To the glory of the glitterhame
Wary of the sinkhole
There you find the door
Within… the foundry of Durgeddin the Black

By the sword by the flame
By the hammer by the forge
By the axe by the fire

Dumathoin content sits by the fire
Feet almost in the flames
Hotter now

Arundil
High Wizard"*​

Then the PCs go shopping- this after first locating suitable merchants to buy all the stuff they hauled out of the Sunless Citadel, there’s always more/new things to buy…

Then, at last, we get around to downtime activities, each PC has ten units of downtime (each a tenday long), they’ve been given half-price rooms in the Dog Arms Inn (5gp/tenday) courtesy of the barkeep Ogbert, who is great friends with Gundren.

Each tenday they can make two rolls (to get two things done) or else one roll with advantage (to get one thing done), the success of their endeavours is based upon the outcome of these rolls. Simple as, except there’s also a chunk more roleplay here, so- I’ll go through who does what, PC by PC.

And so…

*Buggles & Gwen- Mister and Misses, love one another…*

The wood elf doesn’t like cities and so he’s keen to get things done quickly, first he buys armour and weapons (and a full face helm) for his new summonable skeleton friend- Gwen. Gwen is summoned courtesy of Night Caller, a black quartz whistle the Dark Squad found in the Sunless Citadel. So, Buggles plays dress up with Gwen, and now no one can see that Gwen is actually a skeleton- that’s nice, although when Gwen disappears at the end of her summoning time her armour and weapons are left strewn upon floor- she doesn’t take them with her. Buggles is going to have to carry this stuff about, and then get his undead servant dressed every time he summons her.

Note, along the way the wood elf also discovers that Gwen was in life, a duergar.

That done Buggles heads out of Neverwinter, taking five days and accompanied by Gwen, to head back into the Neverwinter woods, note during this time he also trains Gwen to obey a series of simple instructions- attack, guard etc.

Once back in the Neverwinter Woods he takes a tenday to pick up the trail of the elf/dragon abomination the Dark Squad unleashed from the Sunless Citadel, once he has the trail he follows the beast for the best part of a month (this after several great checks), but eventually loses all trace when the abomination crosses (or else goes into) a fast running branch of the Neverwinter River.

Then after a swift visit home, to Mother Willow and friends- remember Buggles lives in the southern portion of the Neverwinter Woods, he heads back to Neverwinter to meet up with his comrades once more.

That’s that- downtime complete for the wood elf.

*Ramshambow Blademaster.*

Ram has a list of jobs to do, first off after hanging around the Beached Leviathon (Carousing) he finds a few people he knows back from his pirate/smuggling years, in particular Rory One-Leg. Rory gets Ram an appointment with ‘the Treasurer’. The Treasurer is the guy, there’s one in every port/town/city, who guarantees to get money deposited with him to named others (for a price). In this instance Ram deposits 400gp which will make its way into the coffers of his old dwarven pirate boss- Captain Stonebeard, the half-elf is still paying Stonebeard off for rescuing him from slavery.

Next up Rory introduces Ram to some of the local ne’er-do-wells, in this instance members of the local Thieves’ Guild, the Shoremen. Through contacts there (after a sizeable bribe) he is put in touch with ‘the Foil’, a female half-elven weapon master. The rogue spends the next month or so learning new techniques he can employ with his blades- a flourish (for show), how to fight better with his off-hand, and also a minor defensive stance- the lessons however are expensive.

After the above is done, Ram spends some time reading a book of dragon lore he recovered from the Sunless Citadel, and then heads off to help his friends who are now ensconced in the Temple of Oghma in Neverwinter, researching various things (see later).

*Saint Vincenzo.*

After some specialist shopping- the shifter acquires a suit of snakeskin armour (after a ‘20’), Vinnie gets on with his saintly activities, volunteering to work for two months unpaid at one of the orphanages in Neverwinter. Once employed he locates, and then spends a lot of time talking with, a bunch of parentless dwarven children, specifically to learn their language- this ability a feature of his anthropologist background. He becomes fairly adept in the davek script, and passable with the tongue (ahem).

That done the shifter then heads to the library, the Temple of Oghma- where he meets up with Newt who has already hit the books. After paying access fees the druid gets down to some serious research, two subjects- 1) Ashardalon, the elf/dragon abomination they released from the Sunless Citadel, and 2) the life and times of Durgeddin the Black. The results of this come later, and that’s all the druid got up to- which is plenty.

*New Tricks gets New Magic.*

New Tricks, the fashion conscious tabaxi, spends several tendays (and plenty of gold) tracking down a Cloak of Protection, the beautiful item is for sale in a high-end fashion emporium in the Protector’s District, a fancy place called Elarial’s. He spends almost all of his remaining money to purchase the item, this after bargaining the price down a little.

Note, I’m not that keen on PCs buying magic items- except perhaps consumable stuff, but Newt’s rolls were good, the activity is on the downtime menu, and besides the PCs have not got a lot of magic stuff- a few low level scrolls and potions, Buggles’ skeleton summoning whistle- Night Caller, two +1 arrows (with Ram) and a Wand of Entangle (Vinnie)… oh, and Shatterspike, wielded by the NPC- Garumn.

Newt is delighted.

Next up the tabaxi hits the inns and taverns, he’s a lute playing entertainer- and after a slow start he gets (much) better, and eventually earns enough money to offset his living costs entirely, and even make a bit extra on the side.

He also makes a new contact, Brother Grey, a member of the Church of Oghma, the tabaxi also gets a free pass into the temple’s libraries, and after paying a little extra- help from a research assistant.




*"Mouse fighting for beginners, Wool for fun and frolics, To scratching post or not to scratching post- hang on, is this the right section?"*

He is the first member of the Dark Squad to hit the books and start the research- see below for the results, but again- that’s all the tabaxi wrote, downtime done.

*RESEARCH RESULTS.*

Note each number on the list represents info garnered from at least one source, the higher the number the later (DR) the source, moving towards the present day.

*Subject: Ashardalon etc.*

Note the citadel on the plains of ash referred to below is, the PCs believe, the Sunless Citadel.

1) First mentioned during the Time of the Elves (over 2,000 years ago) Ashardalon, or ‘Ashbringer’ is/was an ancient red dragon.

2) The Cult of the Dragon are making dracoliches- speculation that Ashardalon went that way.

3) Mention of a Cult of the Dragon citadel on the plains of ash?

4) Mention of elven participation in the Cult of the Dragon- lots of them.

5) Talk of a grand falling out between the elves (in general) and dragons- they begin to fight, a lot.

6) Speculation regarding a secret Cult of the Dragon breeding program (or similar), elves and dragons (in humanoid form).

7) If not a breeding program then some other combining of the two races to create a dragon/elf hybrid, known as a Dragonkith.

8) Rumour that the citadel on the plains of ash was built to house something terrible that was either found, or else created there.

9) Speculation that a faction of the Cult of the Dragon had somehow acquired the soul of an ancient dragon, for what purpose- unknown.

10) The citadel on the plains of ash is attacked by a great dragon, and collapses and sinks beneath the earth- the surrounding area is fired and razed.

That's plenty for them to be getting on with, I don't want to give away too much, too soon.

Next…

*Subject: Durgeddin the Black etc.*

Note Durgeddin is referred to as being male in 90% of the sources, and as being female in 10%, for this reason (alone) Durgeddin is referred to as ‘he’ below.

1) Durgeddin comes to notice in Mirabar and Adbar, perhaps half-a-millennia ago.

2) Only manufactured blades, more specifically- swords, most odd.

3) Six different descriptions of Durgeddin (garnered from six different sources) are all, well… different- he is described as a young male dwarf of massive build, an aged spectacled male dwarf of serious countenance, a matronly and sour aged female dwarf, etc. Very odd.

4) He didn’t get on with people in authority, very anti-establishment.

5) Other dwarven smiths flocked to Durgeddin, strange- his followers are described in some texts as being adherents- most odd, particularly for dwarves.

6) Durgeddin not religious, at all- seemingly.

7) Built own holdfast in the Spine of the World Mountains, taking his followers/adherents with him- all of whom are good (or better) smiths.

8) Mirabar/Adbar very unhappy- they just lost a lot of very good smiths.

9) Durgeddin blades start to find their way to market- each is unique, magical and of the finest possible manufacture, they’re glorious to behold and to wield.

10) Three hundred years ago, Durgeddin’s holdfast reportedly attacked and sacked by orcs of the Many Arrows tribes.

11) Durgeddin and his remaining followers located (in the Underdark) and contacted by both Adbar and Mirabar, and offered various enticements to come and work with/for them. He refuses all offers.

12) Durgeddin leaves the north, this after further harsh words in reply to continued Adbar and Mirabar offers and counter-offers, and when that doesn't work- direct offers to his followers/adherents.

13) Note- more (and different) descriptions of Durgeddin, he’s never the same dwarf twice (seemingly).

14) Durgeddin and adherents head south, patrols sent by Mirabar and Adbar to attempt to track them, no trace found.

15) MIrabar & Adbar bicker for a while, each blaming the other for the loss of Durgeddin and their/his ‘master smith’ followers.

16) Oddly both dwarven enclaves claim Durgeddin to be the stubborn son of their rival.

17) Dwarf historians latter claims that Durgeddin was actually from neither place. In short- where he came from nobody knows.

18) Note to say Durgeddin’s chief follower was a dwarven wizard from Adbar called Arundil.

19) Durgeddin and adherents never seen or heard from again.

20) Blades however continue to come to market in various places on the Sword Coast for the next century or more, then… nothing.

21) No sign of Durgeddin or any new blades for nearly two centuries, i.e. to the present day.

22) Durgeddin blades still greatly sought.

23) Present day dwarven commentators speculate a variety of things regarding Durgeddin, like he- a) used magic to disguise his or her true form, b) didn’t exist- and was in fact a construct/story created by another unknown individual/s, or else c) he didn’t do meetings, and so sent others in his stead to speak for him.

The researching PCs also attempt to find some thing or place called the ‘Stone Tooth’ in the Spine of the World Mountains, or else thereabouts, no information found.

Shame, it does exist- just not in the Spine of the World Mountains, but see later (session 12b) we get there in the end.

That’s the lot, and the end of the downtime activities.

[Downtime activities 500 XP]

*Downtime explanation.*

Just a brief insight- why downtime? Simples-

1) Move the timeline forward.

2) Space to sell up treasure, acquire new stuff- including new friends and contacts, and info about the bigger picture, and the next adventure.

3) Get the PCs to do a bit more roleplaying, and adventure building (for me). It’s amazing what ideas you can come up with when you allow them (the players) to speculate and babble on.

4) Except for the parsimonious Buggles, then all of the PCs are now just about broke- which makes it an ideal time to go adventuring again.

That’s that for now, part 12b to follow- the start of the next adventure proper.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Forge of Fury*​
*Session #012b Bad to the Gnome.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 2
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 3
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 3
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 3

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 3*

This is session 12b, and the start of the next adventure proper, although- it starts in Neverwinter. One cold day, just as the PCs are wrapping up their 100 days of downtime activities Gundren Rockseeker comes calling, he has news- odd news.

So, Gundren has been doing a little research of his own regarding Durgeddin the Black (no new info) but the dwarven merchant has been making enquiries, and so he was surprised to hear that another Durgeddin the Black blade was up for sale. The odd thing being of course that no-one has particularly seen a Durgeddin blade for the best part of two centuries, then Shatterspike gets given to Garumn, and now… well, another.

However the party who wish to sell the second blade are rather less than reputable, therefore Gundren would like the Dark Squad to accompany him to the meeting he has arranged to view the weapon. The disreputable organisation turn out to be the Shoreman, and in particular a local boss of the thieves' guild called ‘Big Al’.

Although only Ram knows this, he has friends in the organisation (see Downtime above)- remember.

‘Big Al’ is a very large slice of half-orc with a halfling jester to amuse him, this after the PCs- mostly lead by Ram, go through a variety of security checks to get to the showdown.

Note, as suspected by every reader following this- ‘Big Al’, of course, turns out to be the halfling in the motley, although this revelation only comes to pass when… well, it turns out the Durgeddin the Black weapon Big Al is selling is a hand axe- it’s signed, and of great quality (but not magical) and obvious to the well informed PCs- made by someone else. Garumn (he’s a smith, remember) is certain, as are all of the other adventurers that have been involved in the Durgeddin research.

So, the Dark Squad let Big Al know- this is a fake, of some sort- high quality, but not the real deal.

‘Big Al’ has been conned, they suspect- who could have done such a dastardly thing?

At which point the furious halfling in the jester's motley reveals himself to be "Big Al" and negotiations take a turn for the worse.

As it turns out- Erky Timbers, the gnome priest of Tymora sold the axe to ‘Big Al’ in good faith- although later the halfling crime boss admits he only paid 250gp for the weapon. Note, he was trying to sell it Gundren for 3,000gp.

The conversation circles a while, eventually ‘Big Al’ tasks Ram to pay a visit on Erky and to get his money back, and also to make his mark on the lying gnome priest. He actually asks Ram to bring him back an "ear, or a hand- you choose”, some constant reminder to Erky of his treachery.

More chatter follows, this away from the Shoremen’s clubhouse, the PCs like Erky- he used all of his healing spells repeatedly on them back in the Sunless Citadel, and he was very nice besides. Several members of the Dark Squad therefore impress upon Ram that the rogue will have to go through them if he wants to hurt Erky. Ram assures his companions that he is disinclined to do so, even without their threats.

Also, although this hardly gets mentioned- except in passing by Vinnie, how the hell did Erky get his hands on a (fake) Durgeddin the Black weapon, and why did he sell it to Big Al- a mystery, inside a riddle etc.

So, we're moving very quickly now because we want to get to the next bit, and there's not much time left (we play to 11 PM) in the session. Onwards then to Castell Gwythyr, a small fort in the Neverwinter Woods, and the Dark Squad's new base of operations for their search for Khundrukhar (this as arranged by Gundren), the place is also the abode of… that’s right- Erky Timbers, two birds- one stone.

Oh, but before we go (leave Neverwinter) just to say it’s winter now- with snow on the ground, but mostly a light sprinkling of the white stuff. However, cold weather and mountaineering gear is purchased before the PCs depart.

Buggles wears a bobble hat throughout the rest of this session- it's what he does, he's the awkward one.

Then five days following the Neverwinter River and eventually into the Forest, and on to Castell Gwythyr.




*Welcome to Castell Gwythyr.*

The place is well-maintained, sturdy and home to Lord Boskin and about two dozen others, a military outpost (of sorts) in the wilds- it does a great deal of trade with trappers and the like.

The Dark Squad introduce themselves and discover that the local Lord has a problem of his own- a bunch of orcs have moved into the region, they’ve been attacking trappers and prospectors alike- and all through the summer months. Lord Boskin is willing to pay a bounty of 5gp per orc right hand returned to the fort.

More chatter follows, until the local scout is called for and a map found- the name of the small mountain near which the orcs reportedly lair is…

Can you guess?

Stone Tooth.




*Stone Tooth- found it, that was easy.*

It's all starting to fit into place.

The Dark Squad are keen to get going, although...

First a chat with the aberrant Erky, the gnome priest of Tymora however has a different story to tell- it seems he did indeed sell the (fake) Durgeddin the Black hand axe to ‘Big Al’, but in circumstances rather different to those described by the Shoreman halfling boss.

Erky’s version of events starts with him being robbed while visiting Neverwinter, and then on discovery of the Durgeddin axe on his person, being dragged back to the Shoremen’s clubhouse for further interrogation/investigation. The gnome mainly bluffed his way out of the place, using priestly and gnomish cantrips to make ‘Big Al’ think he had some power of his own. Yes, he got paid 250gp but that money has gone back to the church- actually he gambled most of it away, remember- he's a priest of Tymora, and a risk taker.

Lots of questions follow? I’ll try for a list, with answers.

1) Why did you sell the 'Durgeddin' axe to Big Al for only 250gp, answer- Erky had no idea how much a Durgeddin the Black weapon is worth, he therefore just thought of a number. Point of fact the gnome explains, he only came to know about Durgeddin weapons courtesy of the Dark Squad back in the Sunless Citadel.

2) The axe isn’t a Durgeddin the Black, it’s a fake- or else, well… something else, why did you say it was the real deal? Erky genuinely thought it was the real deal. That’s what his brother told him.

3) Brother? Erky tells the PCs about his brother- Spandwick (see below), who lives with his wife Bel in a hut out in the forest, just a day away from the Stone Tooth mountain, the Dark Squad are keen to meet Spandwick- where did he get the axe from?

4) What is Erky going to do? Big Al wants his money back, and Ram is here to cut your ear/hand off. Note Ram intervenes at this point, he makes it clear that he’s not going to do either of these things, but- Big Al will send someone here to do his dirty work. Erky is however of the opinion that Big Al can shove his head up his arse, he’s not giving him the money (or his ear/hand). Stalemate.

Ram repeats his warning, several times, Erky continues to appear unconcerned- the conversation spreads its wings for a while, and the other members of the Dark Squad get involved (as previously) all taking Erky’s side. Eventually, we leave it there.

Although last bit, Erky’s brother Spandwick is an odd fish- the name is recognized by both Newt and Vinnie, Spandwick the Magic Gnome was a great performer back in his day- a household name in Waterdeep maybe a decade or so ago. Spandwick is/was a stage mesmerist- able to read the minds of the various members of his audience. Later, after the tragedy (see below), it emerged that the vast part of his magic was used to change the appearance of his wife- Bel, from a young and beautiful gnome to the volunteer human/half-orc/dwarf i.e. the subject from the audience. Spandwick’s entire show was a con, the truth revealed during his greatest performance, and mid 'mind-meld' with a young prince from foreign shores- played by Bel, of course. Anyway, mid 'mind-meld' Bel went crazy and started raving- screaming out her name, and in that instant Spandwick’s magic failed- and revealed her true form. He was booed off the stage, shamed before all of Waterdeep, and effectively thrown out of the (stage show) magic circle.

The show during which the above tragedy struck was to the largest audience the gnome had ever played- the lords and ladies of the City of Splendours. He was a laughing stock, and worse still for a while (several years) Bel was incarcerated in an asylum at Helm’s Hold.

Their life in tatters Spandwick and Bel, moved to the back of beyond and disappeared from view.

So, back to the here and now...

Erky therefore has a request, if the Dark Squad are heading into the Neverwinter Woods and to the Stone Tooth, can they please check in on his shamed brother, and his (crazed) wife- sure thing, anything for you Erky is the consensus.

That however is at last the end of the session.

[Meetings at Castell Gwythyr 200 XP]

Next session we're ready for it, winter gear on- ahead a journey into the cold Neverwinter Woods, to the Stone Tooth- find the Orcs (and kill 'em), then find Khundrukhar and the lost forges of Durgeddin the Black. Easy, they'll probably get it all done by the end of the next session.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*​It seems we have a second rogue/poet in our midst-


_People said it was a myth  
But I met a dragonkith  
Down a hole where the sun don’t shine  
Now risen up and everyone’s fine  

Old Ashardalon he never said thanks  
But ran into the woods to continue his pranks  
I tracked him to the river but lost the trail  
I assume my reward is in the mail  _​
(from the Lost Tales of Buggles, vol 1)

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Forge of Fury*​
*Session #013a Into the Wild. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 2
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 3
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 3
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 3

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 3*

This is session 13, unlucky for some- but certainly not for us- this one was a cracker.

Here goes, last time we left the Dark Squad they were at Castell Gwythyr in the Neverwinter Woods, and about to head out to a mountain called the Stone Tooth in search of the entrance to Khundrukhar, the location of the lost forges of Durgeddin the Black. Durgeddin was a master dwarven smith back in the day, slightly odd because he manufactured (magical) swords, rather than the more traditional dwarven fair. The Dark Squad found an ancient scroll back in the Sunless Citadel which, after much downtime research, has lead them here.

So, into the wilds, although… first up a twenty minute (lively- at times) discussion about how they’re going to travel- do we follow the well-worn track- on which orc patrols have been spotted? When do we travel- during the night or the day? Where are we heading for? The conversation rumbles on for a while until the answers finally reveal themselves.

Oh, and just a reminder the Dark Squad are also out to kill orcs, apparently there are a bunch of them in the forest hereby, and they’re getting uppity. Lord Boskin at Castell Gwythyr has offered a 5gp/orc bounty.

The Dark Squad, it is finally decided, will be travelling at night- they’re all blessed with darkvision, and the orcs are active at night. They’ll be avoiding the trail- going off road as it were, and moving slowly and stealthily- where and when possible, with the rogues scouting a little way ahead. Keep in mind that Buggles lives in the Neverwinter Woods so, he’s at home here.

Last call- the Dark Squad are going to initially make their way to the cabin in the wild woods of Spandwick the Magic Gnome (and his wife Bel), ex-mesmerist and Erky’s brother. After checking in with the gnome they’re going to cast around looking for the orcs, and Khundrukhar- of course, while heading towards the Stone Tooth.

That’s the plan, y’know- subject to reality.

[Travel discussion 100 XP]

So…

*Night 1:* into the woods and all is well with the world, easy job this- it’s cold, there are a few flurries of snow but… that’s it really. The Dark Squad even make good time with Buggles leading the way, and get plenty of rest during the following day.

Fret not, nothing that follows is simple and/or easy- time to mess with them.

*Night 2:* on the second night of travel the snow really comes down, and the Dark Squad switch to trudge mode- no encounters but, at the end of the hike Ram and Vincenzo are exhausted and needing warmth, food and rest. The Squad are forced to get a fire going for Ram, Vinnie on the other hand spends a good time wildshaped into a mouse and safely ensconced in Garumn’s very warm pocket.

The pair recover, and are good to go for the next night’s travels.

[Staying safe and well on the trail 50 XP]




*Look at that FG screen, all neat and tidy- the DM approves, have a house point and an extra bit of tuck from matron.

Night 3:* and the Dark Squad have to cross the orc trail, and whatdya know- there are orcs on the track, a little on the nose- but why not.

That said the terrible twosome- Ramshambow and Buggles, communicating in thieves’ cant sign-language, and as silent as the grave (apposite) are at the orcs in an instant. There are five of the brutes moving down the trail, a pair of them hefting a recent kill- an already dressed deer.




*Note two of the orcs are behind a tree and out of sight, my attempt to draw the PCs in to the fight... worked too well.*

The sneaky pair open up with their bows and leave the two nearest orcs critically wounded- an arrow in the back will do that. The rogues then both scurry away and into deep cover, while signalling their comrades forward and into action, figuring they’ll take the hits when the orcs come running.

Which of course they do.

Seconds later Vincenzo uses his wand to entangle several of the hefty thugs, however one of the brutes gets to Gwen (Buggles’ skeleton companion) and almost smashes her down.

Note Gwen, Buggles’ skeleton friend, is now armoured and helmed and so she appears to the casual observer to be a heavily armoured (but slim) dwarf, odd however that she is wielding a rapier. The latter Buggles’ choice because of the skeleton’s high dex bonus, she also has a shortbow and ammo.

Back to the action…

Buggles cuts one of the orcs down with his scimitar, springing out of hiding to do so,  while Garumn- wielding Shatterspike, his Durgeddin blade, ends another. Newt eldritch blasts yet another- but not quite dead, and then Ram emerges form the foliage to end a third orc.

It’s going very badly for my guys here- Gwen even manages to scurry out of the way and shoot one of the brutes. So, embarrassing.

I rolled a fair few attacks here, and just kept on missing.

Vinne leaves one of the two wounded orcs still swinging heartily (and missing) burnt and in agony with his produce flame spell, the pair of disconsolate enemies make to flee the scene but Buggles and Garumn step up to finish them off.

Five dead orcs, and soon after- apres a bunch of checks the Dark Squad are certain that the gang had just completed a successful hunt and were heading for home, somewhere further along the main trail- very probably.

[Orc patrol 500 XP]

There follows another semi-terse debate in which the various members of the Dark Squad compete in an attempt to come up with the most ridiculous posed battle scene/massacre site ever. Favourite to take the award for a good long while is to pose the dead orcs in a manner so as to appear to the observer that the field-dressed (very dead) deer killed them.

The competition for most ridiculous is pretty determined, I’ll not pretend there was a clear cut winner, although sense eventually prevails and the orc frieze finally selected attempts to show that one of the orcs (body well hidden) slaughtered his four companions.

Just to note that Buggles has already cut off the right hands of all five orcs, this so that the Dark Squad can collect the bounty from Lord Boskin when they return to Castell Gwythyr. It is therefore very obvious to anyone investigating the scene that whoever killed the orcs was doing so in order to collect some form of reward.

That was twenty minutes of my life I’ll never get back.

[Pose dead orcs, I’ll give XP for anything, see- 50 XP]

The adventurers continue their trek, arriving- eventually, at the hut marked on their sketched map of Erky’s brother and his wife- Spandwick and Bel… the place is a mess, something bad has happened here.

After ten minutes of rogue-only sneaking about the other members of the Dark Squad are allowed out to play- there are no enemies present. The investigation of the crime scene goes on for a good long while.




*I didn't have a map of a ransacked hut in the wintery wilds, so let your imagination take you there...*

The Dark Squad discern that Spandwick and Bel were captured alive by a group of at least five orcs accompanied by a very large wolf of some kind, this all happened maybe three or four days ago. It’s also likely that one of the gnomes took a beating, so that’s not good.

The adventurers are angry now, I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again- they like Erky, anyone that messes with his brother, well… they’re messing with the Dark Squad now.

After a bunch more fine words about ‘revenge’, and ‘they’ll pay’ etc. Ram settles down in the hut and starts cooking the deer. Newt, stomping around on the outside of the hut (and in a tizzy), is all for chasing after the orc bastards right now, but… he’s talked down, The orcs have a three day, or so, head start- chillax, here have a haunch of venison.

The Dark Squad spend a lovely day resting and lounging in Spandwick and Bel’s ransacked hut- very nice, as it happens.

Note Newt borrows/takes/steals (you decide which) Spandwick’s diary and a bill poster from the fateful show in which the stage mesmerist somehow managed to steal his wife’s mind, for good.

Further note Spandwick’s diary is written in gnomish, which none of the adventurers understand, this however doesn’t inhibit the tabaxi- see a little later.

[Spandwick & Bel’s hut investigations 150 XP]

*Night 4:* and the snow comes down again, which doesn’t help when the Dark Squad are trying to stay on the trail of the orcs that stole away Spandwick and Bel.

Note I’m rolling a D20 for the weather- low bad, high good, simple as.

It’s a hard trudge again through the freezing sleet, although the weather finally clears up a little later, point of fact as the sun begins to rise the adventurers manage to at last find the orc’s trail again, note they’re staying close to the well-travelled path.

The tracks lead to the ruined remains of an ancient fortification, although- it’s not much to look at, one sturdy wall and half a tower. Again the rogues initially take charge of the situation, it is however when the back-up team arrives that things really start to make sense.

The place is deserted, however the orcs camped here, the large wolf still with them- and also, hopefully, Spandwick and Bel. Vinnie is very relieved to discover that the charred bones in and around the remains of a fire are those of conies, and not gnomes.

However, it also appears that the orcs lit out from here in a rush, something spooked them… odd, this after Vinnie’s adjusted (obviously) ‘26’ survival check.

That’s when the first “Hooooot!” is heard, followed swiftly by the sound of something large crashing through the undergrowth close by.

Then nothing for a while, as the PCs manoeuvre, by which I mean Ram and Newt hide behind a high wall, Buggles within the foliage, and Vinnie about a quarter-of-a-mile further back (just kidding). Which of course just leaves a swearing (in Scottish) dwarf, that’s Garumn, front and centre.

The owlbear crashes into the clearing, and I’ll be honest here- gets massacred.

And I mean massacred.




*Owlbear, just prior to being turned into mince and gravy.*

Buggles sinks an arrow into the beast as it emerges from the woods, however the big brute is straight at Garumn, tearing into the dwarf and bloodying him in an instant, at which point all of the PCs go hog heaven.

Vinnie douses the owlbear in faerie fire- that’s advantage on all attacks- Ram slices and stabs it, Newt hexes and then blasts it, Garumn divine smites it (for 20-something damage) with Shatterspike, Gwen (even the skeleton is getting in on it) skewers it (Buggles bought her a rapier)- at which point my big beautiful beast is already critically wounded.

Buggles, snicker-snack, with his twin scimitars finishes it off… take down, 70 HP or so in one turn. Of course, the faerie fire helped considerably, as did the hexed eldritch blast, multiple sneak attacks, and the hefty smite.

[Very brief attack of the owlbear 700 XP]

There follows a short free-for-all to claim some sort of memento, or token (beak, claws etc.) from the beast. This while Vincenzo speechifies about what a noble creature it was… Soon after Buggles attempts to dress the meat, and rolls a ‘1’, so basically the mad elf goes at it with his twin scimitars until he has before him a puddle/mound of bloody mince/hairy mush.

Appetising.

The adventurers however are still in a rush, they head on- following the orc trail again, and now looking for somewhere away from the trail to make their camp, which they eventually discover.

There they settle in for another day in the cold- and so light a fire to cook/smoke the little meat they managed to rescue from the mangled corpse of the owlbear. Although, first watch- Newt is supposed to be on guard, but he’s really not. Instead the tabaxi uses the time to look through Spandwick’s diary, he eventually manages to make out a few of the numbers, and from the date of the last entry works out that Spandwick and Bel were captured five days previous.

Alas, while he’s doing this a giant spider positioned high in the branches of a nearby tree decides to do a little fishing, it’s only when the sleeping and now webbed Ram is hoisted five feet into the air that the tabaxi comes alive to what’s happening. The camp is awake at a rush, although too late for Ram (a little).




*Spider-Ram!*

The rogue, now very much awake, decides however to play dead, waiting for the spider- he can see the beast, to haul him all the way up- which is what happens next, at which point the rogue comes alive and stabs the arachnid in its eye cluster (and for 20+ damage, the bastard). The giant spider has the last laugh- it bites, poisons and paralyzes the restrained Ram.

At which point the second giant spider makes itself known (it’s in the tree opposite the first spider) by shooting its web bundle at Newt, the tabaxi dodges and rolls and then is up and to the rescue. The cat-man is quickly up and into the first tree, and positioned beneath the wounded giant arachnid which is even now grabbing up Ram. Newt crisps, a little, the creature with his burning hands.

Buggles (after an inspiration point) sinks an arrow into the eight-legged terror now escaping with Ram, it’s critically wounded.

Meantime the second giant spider web-descends into the camp site clearing and attempts to bite and poison Garum, the hefty dwarf however keeps it at bay.

The tabaxi in the meantime completes his Ram rescue operation, climbing up into the canopy of the tree to get a clear shot, he eldritch blasts the enemy dead- fortunately Ram’s body- once released by the dead spider, only falls five feet into the tangle of branches below. Newt immediately heads over to rip the web’s free and pour a potion of healing into the rogue.

This while the remaining members of the Dark Squad go toe to toe with the second arachnid, in Vinnie’s case its spider-o e spider-o, the wildshaping druid becomes Vincen G. Spider.




*Spider-o e Spider-o, the top arachnid heavy weight wuuuuuuuurl champeeeeen-ship! Wrastle!*

Buggles plugs the second spider with his bow, and then while all the other members of the combat snarl, hiss and miss (or similar} the wood elf grabs out his twin scimitars and wades in, leaving the final enemy critically wounded with a hit-crit combo.

Vincen G. Spider is top spider, the wildshaped druid finishes off his evil (maybe) kin.

Ram gets lowered out of the tree, and then revived- and rested, and healed; while Newt gets a telling off (just a little) for reading when he was supposed to be guarding.

[Two dead giant spiders 400 XP]

Buggles meantime tries to recover the poison sack from one of the arachnids, it doesn’t go well- not terrible but, y’know- not a success.

Note Buggles, quite often, pretends to know what he’s doing- and then makes a nature check (he’s +0) and has not yet managed (much) to break ‘5’. He’s also actually pretty great at survival (+5, including situational bonus for being on home turf) but his dice (seemingly just for these checks) are broken. With advantage in the past he has rolled a ‘1’ and a ‘2’, and then about ten minutes later- a ‘2’ and a ‘3’. Back in the fight with the owlbear the wood elf- when the enemy raced into sight, screamed out to warn his companions- “Wood Bear Owl!”, this after something like an adjusted ‘7’ nature monster knowledge check- and that’s a high roll for Buggles.

The Dark Squad, once again, settle in for a long rest- uninterrupted this time.

*Night 5:* and much more snow, the going is tough and yet the Dark Squad continue on- to the end of the orc trail marked on their map, and from there after a successful scout-all-about mission they discover a secondary (and much harder to find) track ascending into the lower reaches of the Stone Tooth mountain.

The orcs quite definitely went up there- good.

Then they retreat, back into the cover of the forest, and another long rest is taken- remarkably all of the PCs are on their mettle, no reading diaries or other distractions- no encounters, and another day spent in the cold wilds.

*Night 6:* and up the mountain, four hours of footsore and eventually to an exposed windswept ledge path- much used, although also a little on the dangerous side. The sneaking-peaking (and stealthy) rogues scout a little way ahead and spot a pair of orc sentries.




*Rogue One... and Rogue Two- this is bad.*

But that however is for the second part of this write-up, when we head into the Forge of Fury proper, so- we’ll leave it there for now.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers goonalan (& the Dark Squad).


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Forge of Fury*​
*Session #013b To the Mountain Door.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 2
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 3
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 3
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 3

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 3*

This is session 13, unlucky for some- but certainly not us- this one was a cracker.

And we’re up high on the Stone Tooth mountain, with the sneaky rogues scouting ahead, the pair have spotted two orc sentries seemingly bitching and grousing when they oughta be watching and guarding. Note neither of the rogues understands the orc tongue- only Garumn knows the language, and he’s a bit further back.

This is the Forge of Fury proper then, here we go.




*Dead, but they don't know it yet.*

Whoosh – Thud (x2).

Maybe an “Erk!” but that’s about it.

The two concealed rogues open up with their bows and… both orc sentries are dead in an instant.

The bastards- a pair of rogues, it’s just not fair, whatsa DM to do?

[Dead orc sentries 200 XP]

Ram scurries around the corner- there’s a shallow stepped high-ceilinged passage leading into the mountain, and seemingly into a much larger chamber ahead, there are also well concealed arrow slits up on the inner wall- not that well concealed however, this after the very observant rogue’s ‘26’ perception check.

The rogues therefore usher their colleagues forward to them, explain what they’ve seen and done and then, combat style- using the inner wall as cover, make their way forward- Newt follows. Although the consensus is they’re gathering and waiting to see if anything emerges from the tunnel ahead.

It doesn’t, even when the orcs up above at the arrow slits spot the dead bodies of their comrades, and then start shouting and screaming to broadcast the alarm.

There’s a short moment when the Dark Squad stay hidden and hold station- still waiting for enemies to emerge from the chamber spotted ahead. Vinnie meantime fires a faerie fire up above, allowing the spell to burst outside the arrow slits- and thereby engulfing two of the orcs looking down into the passage. The orc pair are suddenly glowing like fey motes, and screaming in their foul tongue- “something about closing the door…” Garumn translates.

Eventually the penny drops- “Forward!” Newt shouts and then hot foots it up the rising stepped passage using his feline agility to move at incredible speed. At which point the two rogues- still scouting and sneaking ahead, also make their way to the top of the stairs and into the much larger chamber ahead.

A high ceiling entrance hall, again with arrow slits either side- they’re looking for them now, a sturdy open door over the far side, and above it a great stone frieze depicting toiling dwarves at the metal.

The Dark Squad race, or sneak (very quickly), forward.

Note Garumn is not for sneaking, he’s for swearing, huffing and charging- the dwarf however is like an arrow magnet (and the orcs have a host of readied actions because the rest of the Dark Squad are staying out of sight). Although, only one hit- it seems the angry brutes are not that great with bows (and Garumn’s AC 18).

Garumn emerges into the great entrance chamber and translates the dwarven runes etched in font size one thousand above the portal- “the Mountain Door… Heh-he! Come on fellers…” The dwarf grins and giggles as he continues his charge, more arrows shattering on his shield and armour as he ploughs forward.




*Nearly there, just a few more steps to go grandad, Garumn puffs his way to the top of the stairs.*

The rogues and Newt meantime race ahead- through the portal, and… at a rush skid to a halt, there’s a treacherous looking rope bridge spanning a wide and deep chasm before them, this side of the ravine just a narrow stone ledge with two burning braziers.

Bugger!

That however is pretty much all she wrote, we were already half an hour or more over time, just to make clear- Vinnie, Garumn and Gwen are at present racing through the large entrance chamber and to the Mountain Door, being fired on by the orcs up above at the arrow slits.

[Into the Mountain Door, because it was well thought out and great action 250 XP]

More of this kind of thing next session.

Till then, stay safe and well.

From goonalan and the Dark Squad.

It’s getting good, and its going to get very bloody- I imagine.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Forge of Fury*​
*Session #014 Inconceivable!

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 2
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 3
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 3
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 3

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 3*

This is session 14, and another cracker.

This was a glorious session- towards the end the players were screaming for Buggles’ skeleton friend, Gwen, to hit- they were that caught up in the fray- every attack roll mattered, but we’ll get to that...

This is the Forge of Fury proper then, although just to recap the Dark Squad have been peppered (mostly misses) by orc archers en route to the Mountain Door, and then (most of them) have rushed on through the undefended portal into a chamber containing two small ledges bisected by a yawning chasm, spanning which is a treacherous looking rope bridge.

So, first the dash by the slowest members of the PCs (et al) to get to and then through the Mountain Doors, and hopefully to catch up (a bit) with the more express adventurers.

Only one injury sustained in the rush- Gwen, Buggles’ skeleton companion is hit by an arrow firing orc, she’s already wounded, and so reduced to just 1 HP- this is significant.

However, instead of waiting for his colleagues to catch up Newt decides to press on ahead, this after Buggles’ pointed aside- “if a cat can’t cross it [the rope bridge] we may as well just go back to Neverwinter and retire.” All the goading New Tricks needs.

Halfway across the rope bridge the tabaxi suddenly sees an orc dodge out of cover and onto the very edge of the ledge ahead, his destination. A moment later the javelin the orc was formerly hoisting slices across Newt’s side and he has to hang on to the ropes for dear life.

But that’s not enough to deter the tabaxi with his feline agility, the warlock rushes over and makes landfall- meantime Buggles shoots the newly revealed orc (with a readied action), while Newt finishes it off in an instant with his hellish rebuke (for 25 fire damage).

Ramshambow follows the tabaxi across the bridge- it’s easy for the agile rogue, he spots and charges into the second orc on the far ledge, and leaves the brute mortally wounded.

Note Ram is a swashbuckler- he gets his sneak attack once/turn every turn-  more or less.

The foul brute retaliates and swings its greataxe, but the rogue is much too quick.

Buggles also traverses the bridge, and again with ease, the wood elf also makes it to the action.

A third orc, in the passageway beyond the ledge, hears and sees his compatriots fighting and falling, and so skedaddles sharpish, alas the lone brute is spotted by Newt who is still moving fast. The orc is dashing off to get its friends- the warlock eldritch blasts it, and the now the terrified fellow is running very quickly indeed (and down to 2 HP) it races out of sight.

Ram meantime finishes off the second orc on the ledge, the way forward is now clear…

Garumn, Vincenzo and Gwen follow on, taking it in turns to safely traverse the rope bridge, the trio can hear the bow-wielding orcs- now well behind them, shouting to each other from their respective arrow slits, they seem to be a little upset- their targets have escaped them.

However, as the last of the Dark Squad make it across the rope bridge and to the far ledge, a pair of secret doors grind up and open, this back on the Mountain Door side of the great chasm. The bow wielding orcs that peppered the adventurers earlier step out of the gloom and decide to join in the fun.

Lots of orc bow attack rolls, all misses, later.

Buggles shoots one of the orcs, but the newly revealed quintet shoulder their bows, and one by one begin the scramble to get over the rope bridge, and to the Dark Squad.

Meantime however Buggles, Vince and then Garumn have continued to race on ahead, the trio spill into a rough-hewn orc sleeping chamber- a natural cavern with a myriad exits, also with a wooden fenced and barred prisoner compound. At the bars are Geradil, a 50-something small fat wheezing human who for the next two-and-a-half hours will shout “Inconceivable!” at nearly every instance (see his token for the joke). Also trapped here is Courana- a terrified and screaming, early 30’s, human maid. It gets loud in here, even when Garumn uses Shatterpsike, his magical blade, to cut the wood stave prison open.





*The Prisoners.*

Geradil presses the Dark Squad for an answer- how are they going to escape this hell-hole? Vinnie’s explanation, of course, proves to be “Inconceivable!”

Somehow, Newt and Ram have got left behind in the mad rush forward, and are therefore the first to face the now greataxe wielding (formerly bow-wielding) orcs that are making their way over the rope bridge. One of the quintet almost falls off the treacherous span, but manages to grab-a-hold and hang there for a while, before finally hauling itself back up and making it to the action.




*A little help! Guys? GUYS?*

Newt hits the first of the charging orcs to make the ledge with his burning hands, but for not much effect at all (both orcs save, and low damage rolls), Ram however cuts one of the wounded orcs down- which just leaves four furious orcs heading their way.

The pair start yelling for help.

Garumn hears his comrade’s shouts and races to the rescue, note the NPC paladin of Moradin (played by the energetic and virile DM, that’s me) prefaces every one of his attacks, in his lilting Scottish tones, with something like- “dinnae fret fellers, I’ll tek care of these”, and then rolls something below a ‘5’. Then the dwarf calls immediately for… “a little help, guys? Guys? I’m struggling here… yer ken? Guys? Guys?” That kind of thing.




*Two maps into one- Garumn the Tank, and the rescue of the prisoners.*

Garumn’s dice have a mostly shocking night.

Back to the action- Garumn swings heartily at an orc and misses by a mile.

Newt to the rescue, the tabaxi eldritch blasts the already wounded orc now swatting at Garumn- and it’s dead.

However the next orc off the rope bridge smashes Garumn down, with a greataxe Crit for 24 damage, the brave paladin is left slumped on the floor and bleeding out.

Time for Ram to save him, the rogue gets close and then glugs a potion of greater healing down the paladin’s throat, Garumn blinks open his eyes. The remaining three orcs however close in for the kill- therefore with an inspiration point the rogue spins out a dagger with his off hand and critically wounds the nearest.

Back in the rough cavern ahead, and there’s plenty of noise coming from the northern passage, suddenly another gaggle (actually another quintet) of screaming orcs hove into view. Vinnie reacts in an instant and fills the passageway with his deadly spike growth. The lead orc rushes on regardless, screaming in agony as its feet and legs are shredded. The brute almost makes it to the adventurers, Buggles shoots it in the face just as it gets clear of the passage- it’s dead.

A second orc caught in the spike growth attempts to rush on towards the beckoning (and grinning) Vincenzo, seconds later and the brute is hurt badly, it therefore turns and attempts to flee back the way it came- the foolish sod dies just as its about to emerge from the spikey terrain terror.

Back at the bridge and chasm Garumn levers himself back to his feet just in time to employ Shatterspike to gut the orc leering over him.

Just two of the brutes left standing.

There is much in the way of cheering, the Dark Squad are managing to hold their own, just.

Newt eldritch blasts the next orc over the bridge, it manages to stagger to the Dark Squad’s side of the chasm, however the last orc in the gang rushes past its colleague and… buries its greataxe in Garumn.

Again.

The paladin flops to the floor for the second time- and gets back to dying, Ram arrives just in time to critically wound the orc, and then to stand over and defend the re-sprawled dwarf.

Newt eldritch blasts one of the wounded orcs dead, the other slams its greataxe into Ram, and now the rogue is just about bloodied- payback time, the rogue skewers the beast and the orc threat here is ended.

Moments later Ram grabs a potion of healing from Garumn’s belt and forces it down the paladin, his eyes flick open- the dwarf grins and thumbs up the rogue.

The trio rush to catch up with their comrades, with Garumn glugging down another (his last) potion of healing, and then casting a cure wounds on himself en route.

Back in the rough cavern with Buggles, Vincenzo, Gwen (the skeleton) and the newly released prisoners- the orcs are now approaching from a different passage, having abandoned the spike growth route. Buggles fires and arrow into the first orc to come screaming into the chamber, Vinnie hits it with his produce flame, and it falls.




*Garumn dirt-naps, while the rest of the guys clear out the orcs.*

Two more of the brutes however rush in to action, it gets to melee- Gwen even gets in on the act with her rapier, but its Buggles’ scimitars that are the stars of the show- snicker-snack.

Then the other members of the Dark Squad make an appearance, Newt eldritch blasts an orc- at which point the PCs are suddenly aware that a large snarling, growling beast is rushing towards them from the north passage- through the spike growth, this bastard must be tough.

It’s a massive dire wolf, and it almost makes it, five feet away from the Dark Squad the multiple spike growth hits take its toll- the ferocious beast falls.

Seconds later and more growling and shouting is heard, there’s a second dire wolf it seems- and someone or something in charge of the hound(s).

Note there are still two orcs in the chamber, both swinging and missing- Buggles cuts one down and then with his off-hand leaves the other critically wounded (with a Crit), Vinnie’s produce flame finishes it off.

Just to say the Dark Squad have accounted for twelve orcs and a dire wolf so far in this session, nice work.

At which point the second dire wolf comes rushing into the chamber and the PCs (and players) start to panic a little, particularly as something large and loud- and shouting threats in a tongue they don’t understand- giantish, seems also to be approaching.




*Make ready for some hot wolf-on-wolf action.*

Great Ulfe the Ogre switches to common and turns the air blue, he- it seems- is not at all pleased that the guys have killed his dog.

Gwen fires an arrow into the racing, snarling, snapping dire wolf- and it’s a Crit.

The show stops for more rousing cheers, never have I witnessed a skeleton so wildly celebrated.

Newt hits the wolf with a hefty eldritch blast, Buggles leaps out of his hiding place- behind a stack of crates, and slices the beast- and now the second dire wolf is critically wounded.

Furthermore the dire wolf is looking in a mirror, well almost- Vinnie is now Vincen D. Wolf, the wildshaped druid dashes in and tears the throat out of the beast.

Alas Vinnie, or if you like- Vincen, has had to cancel his spike growth spell in order to transform into his new form, and so at this point a bunch more orcs come rushing into the cavern from the northern passage.

My but its busy in here.

Garumn hits the first orc with a flung hand axe, it doesn’t stop the brute, however the orcs prove not to be the Dark Squad’s primary concern.

Great Ulfe the ogre arrives, and wades into action- shouting, swearing and making threats about who he’s going to eat first. His opening attack, with his massive greataxe, is a Crit for 28 damage which leaves Vincen D. Wolf a mewling wreck, and the other players gasping- and littering the thankfully just post-watershed VTT with a string of profanities.




*Great Ulfe- my but, he's a looker.*

Gwen skewers an orc with her rapier, Buggles finishes it off- what a team, and then with his off-hand scimitar the wood elf rogue stabs Great Ulfe in the rear.

Vincen D. Wolf bites the tough ogre, but fails to shake the brute off his feet.

Newt hits Ulfe with an eldritch blast, the warlock used up all of his spell powers by the third turn of this fight… that was thirteen rounds ago.

Meanwhile still more orcs are joining the fracas, this is getting real nasty, although Ram guts the next orc brute to rush into the cavern.

Note, there are a lot more attack rolls happening here- mostly orc attack rolls, but also lots from the PCs (particularly Garumn- see later)- but I’m only telling you about the hits.

A moment later Ram critically wounds yet another orc, while the roaring Great Ulfe decapitates Vincen D. Wolf, which instantly transforms back into the badly bleeding Vincenzo.

Gwen stabs Great Ulfe in the back with her rapier, and the ogre is bloodied at last.

Buggles goes to work with his twin scimitars, and now Great Ulfe is heavily wounded- thank the gods for sneak attack, eh boys.

Vincenzo recovers slightly, gets clear of the mess, while Newt uses an inspiration point to reroll a miss- and Ulfe gets hit by yet another eldritch blast.

The orcs in the cavern continue to swat and swing their greataxes, note I have missed with six attack rolls so far- and the PCs are not that well armoured (save for Garumn).

There’s a pocket of silence around the VTT every time I announce that, “Orc N swings heartily at [insert name of good guy] and… misses”, followed- always- by a collective sigh of relief.

But the Dark Squad are stoically ignoring all enemies except for Great Ulfe.

Ram skewers the ogre, and rolls more or less max damage on his dice- including for sneak attack, the great brute staggers and then slowly collapses.

There are several hissed “YES!”s from the crowd.

The killer rogue than flings a dagger with his off hand and leaves another orc critically wounded.

Just to note, Garumn is still missing with all/most of his attacks- he has the best to hit and damage in the group, and he’s wielding the only magical weapon the gang possess- Shatterspike. He, of course, is still making speeches prior to every one of his attacks, he’s doing this so often- and missing so often, that the players are trying to persuade me to cease and desist, they figure that somehow my little Garumn speeches-

“Dinnae worry fellers, I’ll tek care of this orc scumbag”, attack roll and a miss, “… a little help here fellers.”

Are cursing/hexing the paladin.

It’s also worth noting that throughout this fight, and as stated earlier, Courana is still screaming on her turn every round, and Geradil is still proclaiming that various things are “Inconceivable!”

Remarkably this gets a laugh every turn- there’s a lot of nervous tension it seems.

Buggles critically wounds yet another orc, there are still three of them left swinging and constantly missing in the busy cavern chamber.

Vincenzo kills a badly wounded orc with a little more produce flame.

Newt eldritch blasts another- it too is now critically wounded.

Garumn (a miracle) heavily wounds the last.

Ram finishes both of them off- it’s what he does, he’s a stone cold killer.

And suddenly, oh so suddenly- the Dark Squad are alone, and unassailed (at least for a bit).

Buggles and Ram take a corridor each, get into hiding, watch the way and ready their attacks- as does Gwen, the skeleton has survived for just shy of fifteen turns (and six orc attacks) on just 1 HP.

Meantime Vincenzo and Newt are clearing the prisoners out- which Geradil finds “Inconceivable!”, note Courana stops screaming. The Dark Squad pair discover a sprawled, badly beaten but still breathing, gnome in the dark recesses of the prison chamber.

Vincenzo glugs a healing potion down the gnome’s neck, and seconds later Spandwick the Magic Gnome is back in the land of the living.

“Bel? Where’s Bel?” Spandwick wants to know.

Vinnie and Newt quickly ascertain that Bel is Spandwick’s gnomish wife, and that she was captured with him but… is very obviously not present here.

[Death to lots of orcs, two dire wolves and Great Ulfe the ogre 1950 XP]

Alas the rest of this discussion is for another time.

“What do you want here?” Old Yarrack, the platemail wearing orog wants to know- and before coming to the fight the veteran fighter has rounded up a few more orcs (five of ‘em- all that’s left in the complex), and Burdug the shaman (eye of Gruumsh).

Note the Dark Squad are not aware of any of the above, only that someone is shouting at them.

Newt and Vinnie shout threats and replies for a short while, the rogues however stay silent and remain hidden.

It’s a short back and forth- the PCs are not for leaving, and Old Yarrack is not for letting them stay where they are.

Note while this is going on Garumn makes use of his lay on hands, and also dishes out a bit more healing (particularly for himself- he took a beating earlier and has been on less than 10 HP ever since).

Then the chatter peters out, and once more the enemies rush in.

Ding-ding, round two.

The first charging orc is caught in Vinnie’s entangle spell, courtesy of his wand of the same name.

Newt eldritch blasts it- the tabaxi needs a new trick, it seems.

More orcs race into the cavern chamber.

Surely they can’t keep missing the PCs.

As it turns out- no, they can’t.

Garumn gets hit by a pair of orc greataxes, and reduced to 4 HP, so much for all of that healing.

Buggles dives out of hiding and slaughters an orc.

Ram repeats the trick, but with an additional stab to yet another orc, with his off-hand dagger.

Garumn slices an orc with Shatterspike, and then rolls minimum damage.

Which, as it turns out, is “Inconceivable!”




*Old Yarrack, he's a big tough bugger!*

Spandwick the Magic Gnome reveals himself to be a user of magic- alas he misses an orc with his fire bolt, at which point the Dark Squad get to meet Old Yarrack, the v. tough orog. The pantomime villain proclaims his dislike of all things dwarven, and then throws a javelin into Gwen- and shatters Buggles’ skeleton companion.

“The “Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!” is probably still echoing through time somewhere.

Note, just to make clear Buggles, back in Neverwinter, bought equipment and armour (he carries around with him) to dress Gwen to look like a regular dwarf, complete with full helm- hence Old Yarrack thinking he was attacking a dwarf.

Burdug, the eye of Gruumsh, already has her bless spell running, next she next conjures her spiritual weapon- a ghost-like spear, and then fails to stab Ram with it.

Buggles spends an inspiration point to turn a miss into a Crit- and thus critically wounds yet another orc. Vincenzo wildshapes into Vincen Bear, and then bites the head off the newly wounded orc.

Note, throughout the fight Courana and Geradil continue their usual commentary, although the pair’s signature verbalisations are much less noisy as they’re situated back at the chasm ledge- watching the fight from afar, and not wanting to risk using the treacherous rope bridge.

My point, the players are giggling furiously every time they hear a whispered “Inconceivable!” still.

Newt has seen enough, the tabaxi grabs out a scroll- scorching ray, and then makes a number of injudicious comments about “pulling out the big guns”, he then proceeds to miss the heavily armoured Yarrack with all four of his attacks*.

*Four attacks because he spent an inspiration point to miss again.

Ram kills an orc and then with his off-hand flings a dagger into Burdug, the eye of Gruumsh, and another Crit- she’s not best pleased.

Garumn (at last) gets into the fight, and with Shatterspike and a bunch of divine smite (for 23 damage) he leaves Burdug beginning to doubt the wisdom of coming to Old Yarrack’s aid.

At which point Spandwick flings a fire bolt at her, and Crits, and rolls 19 fire damage- the eye of Gruumsh is very suddenly reduced to 1 HP.

The Dark Squad are cheering furiously.

Buggles adds- “All hail the NPCs!”, and then cuts another orc down.

Note, that was the last of the orcs to fall- there’s just the named orc enemies left here.

At which point Old Yarrack smashes his greataxe into Vincen Bear, but the ursine is made of sterner stuff- he takes it.

But not for long- the orog swings heartily again, after a few more curses, and Crits (for 27 damage)- an instant later and the bear is gone, and Vincenzo is back, the shifter druid is bloodied and beyond.

Just to note Old Yarrack is AC 19 and has not taken a hit so far, he has approx. 45 HP, so- we’ve a way to go yet.

Also note, while the PCs are otherwise occupied Burdug, the eye of Gruumsh (on 1 HP) runs off.

Buggles stabs his scimitar into Old Yarrack, through a join in the orog’s armour- and then sneers at the great brute, and then rolls just 5 damage.

Vinnie meantime scrambles away and shifts into his more bestial form- he needs the temporary hit points.

Ram stabs Old Yarrack and Crits, and then follows up with another Crit with his off-hand dagger, and all of a sudden the brutal orog is well beyond bloodied.

Old Yarrack smashes his greataxe into Buggles, the wood elf is very suddenly bloodied too.

Then lots of N/PCs launch their attacks and continue to miss the orog (he’s AC 19 remember)- including Newt, Garumn, Spandwick and Buggles.

It’s getting edgy as the initiative tracker starts ticking back around to Old Yarrack once more.

Then relief as the hefty brute also misses with both of his attacks, and now Vinnie has a better idea, the druid bathes the orog in faerie fire.

Newt launches yet another eldritch blast… and Crits, and rolls 17 damage, which coincidently is exactly the same number of hit points as Old Yarrack has left.

There follows a lot of high pitched wailing and shouting as the orog falls.

But we’re well over time for this session, already.

The entire session, save for a moment or two of temporary reprieve- between waves of attackers, and except for the five minutes of threat and chatter with Old Yarrack, all of the rest was bloody mayhem and action.

Loved it.

Last word.

“Inconceivable!”

[More orcs, Old Yarrack the orog, and the fleeing Burdug 975 XP]

The Dark Squad need an extended rest, they’re out of everything, and have enough XP for level 4. If I had landed a few more hits with the orcs… but that was edge of the VTT stuff.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*_
_​
The Dark Squad's premier poet is back in action...


_Gwen


Old bones with no heart, no body and no soul

A shrill whistle calls you to another patrol

You venture alongside us with courage and tenacity

It’s no wonder our hearts you have stole



Oh Gwen

Do you remember when

You lived a full bodied life

Could it be, that one day, you will do so again?_​




From the pen of Ramshambo


*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Forge of Fury*​
*Session #015 Have you found Bel?

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 2
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 3
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 3
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 3

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 3*

This is session 15, and lacking the terror and trepidation of the last one, but still another good ‘un.

The fighting is done (for now) and before the adventurers are the bodies of nineteen orcs, two dire wolves, a platemail encased orog (Old Yarrack) and the ogre- Great Ulfe, all strewn liberally around the small cavern and corridor space that the Dark Squad have occupied and defended with their lives.

We start with a little bit of backslapping- “We’re great!” that kind of thing before the debating team gets into action, the Dark Squad have a decision to make. The choices are, simply put (I wish)- retreat and relax, get after the badly injured shaman orc (an Eye of Gruumsh) that got away, interrogate the orc’s former prisoners, or… Well, it gets very chatty- everyone it seems has a different take on what the Dark Squad should be doing next.

Meantime the corpses of the fallen are given the once over, some coin and a few more items of interest found, the orog’s platemail is removed- Garumn will have a go at re-sizing the stuff- if and when he finds a forge. He’s a smith remember, also don’t forget the Dark Squad are here to find the lost forge of Durgeddin the Black, so- it’s a distinct possibility.

Oddly, the same orog was wielding another (fake) Durgeddin the Black handaxe- the same design as the handaxe that Erky sold to Big Al, the halfling thieves’ guild gang leader, way back in Neverwinter. In conclusion- some bugger is making knock off Durgeddin the Black’s.

Eventually, after much more chatter (and healing from Vinnie’s Healing Spirit)- and also many more interruptions from Spandwick the Magic Gnome, the PCs decide to try to find the trail of the wounded orc shaman, or else the trail of Bel- Spandwick’s missing wife. Who, according to Courana- one of the other rescued prisoners, slipped between the bars of their cage maybe a day and a half ago. Obviously, Spandwick is distraught, and the Dark Squad (some of ‘em) have kind hearts.

[Much chatter about what to do next, and info from the prisoners 150 XP]

The adventurers, accompanied by Spandwick, tramp around the orc caves for a bit, with the sneaky pair- Ram and Buggles stealthing a little ahead, and then calling the other PCs forward. It is however Newt (on a little bit of a solo wander, curiosity killed the what…) that finds an open (formerly) secret door, and within the chamber of the orc shaman. Or at least that’s what the Dark Squad think after taking a look around inside. The musty, dirty chamber has a variety of skulls and the like dangling from the ceiling, alongside other items of ornamental viscera.

A couple of sacks of silver coins are also found, and more importantly a blood trail- the missing orc went this way.

Note, like an annoying seven-year-old Spandwick asks repeatedly- “Have you found Bel?”, like every five minutes or so, he concentrates his efforts on bothering Buggles. Why you ask, easy- because Buggles always answers back, he’s possibly the most annoyed by the gnome’s constant yabbering.




*Don't leave poor Spandwick behind!*

The blood trail leads into a massive chamber- the grand stair, Ram thinks, remember the ancient verse (extract follows)-

*Seek the stone tooth
Climb to the mountain door
Descend the grand stair
Pass the tombs of the ancients

To the glory of the glitterhame
Wary of the sinkhole
There you find the door
Within… the foundry of Durgeddin the Black*​
So, the Dark Squad are on their way- they’re three lines in.

Note the massive high-ceilinged chamber has the decrepit remains of stone carved dioramas on the walls and ceiling, all depicting dwarven smiths hard at work at their anvils. The chamber stretches ahead to another great stone door, there’s also a rough iron gate on the west wall- most odd. However, the largest feature in the space is the aforementioned grand stair, a dark opening that almost runs the length of the eerie location. Carved into the undressed stone are a myriad wide but shallow steps that descend into the dark unknown.

The Dark Squad however have a trail to follow, and quickly discern that the bleeding orc shaman fled along the west side of the stair, she stopped once to do a little dance (seemingly) and then rushed on to the stair proper and down below.

A mystery- why did the orc seemingly stop a while to jig, why did it not take a more direct route to the grand stair.

Traps and concealed things are looked for, repeatedly- nothing. The iron gate investigated- rags and straw and… anything really, has been shoved between the bars of the portal- seemingly to seal the opening. Also, the great stone door ahead is surrounded by the skeletal remains of at least four dead orcs.

[Tracking the Eye of Gruumsh, and other investigations 150 XP]

We spend a good twenty minutes here, the players spit-balling ideas, trying to work out what it’s all about. More investigations follow, more cautious activity- until the PCs eventually make it to the stairs, and by doing so discover what made the orc shaman dance. Stirges, at least half-a-dozen of the little bloodsucking buggers swarm from the opening and set about their feast.




*"Stirges!" repeat x 10 (and then some more, it seems no-one has a nice word to say about Stirges. They need a make-over/rebranding).*

Buggles & Ram (both wielding bows) and Vincenzo (produce flame) account for the first three enemies to flap into view, the fourth pest to appear however makes a beeline for Vinnie, and darts the shifter with its proboscis (and a Crit).

Buggles to the rescue, the wood elf shoots and kills the stirge attached to Vinnie’s chest, while Newt eldritch blasts a fifth stirge into bloody pieces, Vinnie’s produce flame ends the last.

That was easy.

[Half-a-dozen stirges 150 XP]

Ram is sent forward to investigate the stone door to the north, around which the orc skeletons lie- no trap is found on the door (the trap is in the walls either side of the door, also Ram’s dice are broken). The fiendish DM even makes the door stiff, heavy and hard to open, but eventually Ram and Buggles wrench it free- which, of course, triggers a fiery response. Alas Vincenzo has also wandered close to the action, all three are therefore caught in a fiery blast as liquid flame spews from a myriad nozzles set in the walls around the portal. The trio are also set on fire.




*Alas the flaming inferno trap was much too fast for any of the VTT screen-shooters to snap a picture of it. The image above therefore depicts our heroes just prior to being set on fire.*

There follows several comedy moments as the two rogues drop, roll and scream in an attempt to put the flames out, but not before taking a little more flaming damage. Newt controls flame and extinguishes the fire on Vinnie- classy.

[Having hot fun with the fire trap 125 XP]

Then, however the great stone door goes to grind back shut- Newt, with a little feline agility, races hard and dives into the small stone chamber beyond the door.

The curious tabaxi is keen to find what great treasure is held beyond the trap- but there’s nothing, just the trap mechanism- which the tabaxi eventually breaks (or at least beaks part of it) so that he can wrench the stone door back open and escape his confinement.




*"Meee-OH! Buggerrrrrrr..."*

[Newt investigates the fire trap up-close 125 XP]

Note Ram is back to being just about bloodied, which is the normal state of affairs for the rogue- he never stays uninjured for very long. The adventurers therefore decide to back up a little while and get in a short rest, mainly so that the warlock can get his spell powers back- but also for a little more healing.

Then down the stair, and again with the rogues sneaking ahead and investigating the way. The grand stair descends for a good long while, the Dark Squad tramp on for almost thirty minutes, they’re below the earth according to Garumn- under the mountain.

Then...

The stair ahead is bisected by a shallow but fast flowing underground stream, just a few feet wide, which spews from a crack in the rock and spills down a second watery route ahead, into darkness. The stairs continue their descent. The rogues pull back to their comrades and chat a while- the decision is made to follow the watery route.

The going is tough, at least for Ram- the rogue trips and falls in the descent, although its only minor cuts and bruises (see, told you- he never stays healthy for long). The rogue however spots a cavern with a low entrance into a small but high-ceilinged chamber ahead, and stops outside of it to listen intently- he thinks he can hear the flapping of more stirges (he’s right) however he can also see a corpse within, and so ducks inside.

Note, just a reminder- Spandwick is still constantly enquiring, “have you found Bel?” Which is not at all annoying. Not at all. Just ask Buggles.

Back in the small chimney like chamber, the stirges Ram heard earlier make their presence known- descending upon the rogue. Buggles, and then the other adventurers come running, several more of them duck into the small chamber, they have to- the action is happening up above in there.




*Ram locates a pair of flying exsanguinators (rebranded Stirges)- great for kids parties!*

Buggles shoots a stirge dead- there are eight of the little buggers in this encounter (mostly arriving in pairs), alas another of the pests gets to the wood elf and begins to drain his blood. Ram stabs the blighter formerly attached to Buggles- dead, while the wood elf accounts for another with his scimitar that gets a little too close.

Newt gets stabbed by a proboscis and bled briefly, the tabaxi’s hellish rebuke incinerates the unlucky stirge.

Then Ram gets bitten and bled, again briefly, he skewers the offending stirge with his rapier- dead, and then with his off-hand dagger ends yet another that swoops too close.




*The Stirge Disco- Ooooah-Ooooah-DUM-DUM-Ooooah-Ooooah-DUM-DUM. Thumping bass (and falling stones) courtesy of Newt's Eldritch Blasts. *

Buggles cuts another dead, while Newt’s eldritch blast ends the last- that’s all eight enemies accounted for.

[Eight more stirges destroyed 200 XP]

The small emaciated body in the lonely cavern turns out to be that of a long dead dwarf- exsanguinated by the flying stirge menaces, the corpse however has a little gold.

Note Ram, at first, thought the body could have been Bel’s, the DM may even have hinted at such.

The adventurers however have seen (and had) enough, they climb back out of the stream passage- back the way they came, and then spend a little while chatting about where to go next. This after Vincenzo is convinced that while there are signs of the orc shaman passing in this direction (down the stairs) there are however no signs that Bel took this path.

And Spandwick is, of course, still asking- “have you found Bel?”

The decision is to head back up the stair and search the orc’s lair properly, Bel is probably hidden there somewhere.

Note this decision is reached because Spandwick has now graduated to shouting, every now and then, “BEL!” at the top of his voice.

Even after he receives a stern lecture from Vinnie about the danger inherent in such actions.

The DM delights in this activity it seems.

Funny that.

And at the time I noted that many of the players were laughing, so...

The Dark Squad therefore head all the way back up the grand stair, and then back into the orc caves- they search their way through several large cavern chambers, there are piles of mouldering crates and boxes here- the collected (mundane) stolen goods of the orcs. Vinnie even encourages Spandwick to shout and call for his wife- there are lots of places to hide here, particularly if you are a small frightened gnome.

Nothing.

A store-chamber cum orc bedroom is investigated and more semi-hidden treasures found- gold and gems, an impressive haul. A little further on in the passageways and a hefty great wooden door is located, with a human skull impaled upon the portal, the Dark Squad scoot into action- Ram and Buggles looking for traps and tricks- none found.

However during the manoeuvres a statue of a stout dwarf with sword and hammer is discovered just around the corner, Vinnie chooses to investigate the stone art, and in doing so triggers yet another trap- the result of which is the shifter is bathed in a cloud of greenish poison gas, expelled from the stone statue’s mouth.

Bugger!

However, Ram shares a dose of his elixir of health, and soon after Vinnie’s poison condition is gone.

[The stone dwarf with poison breath trap 150 XP]

The Dark Squad return their attention to the great portal and eventually shove their way into yet another chamber, this one by the smell of it the former home of the ogre- Great Ulfe, and his dire wolf hounds (Vak & Thrag). Yet more treasure is found and included in the haul is a beautifully made rapier, an actual Durgeddin the Black made blade.

Later Ram will attune this weapon, it’s given name- Deadend is revealed, as is its purpose- the blade is magical and bane of the undead.




*Investigating Great Ulfe's stinky bedroom, note the poison breathing dwarf statue to the north- and look, that's the chasm!*

[More treasure and more investigations 100 XP]

Still however no sign of Bel.

Yet another orc barracks is located, the chamber looks to have been home to nearly two dozen orcs- certainly the PCs have found the sleeping spaces for just over thirty orcs so far within the complex. I’m making this clear here on the off-chance that one of the players will read it- the PCs have only encountered and killed 20-something orcs so far.

The area is searched thoroughly, and another cache of treasure found- more gold, however the prize goes to Ram who finds a hidden panel on the western wall, which Garumn eventually wrenches open. There’s an ancient crumbling and long unused web-filled passage beyond. A secret door leading to a secret passage, and after closer very cautious investigation (no giant spiders here) the short passage ends in yet another secret door. This too is wrenched open; it leads into a long chamber containing the arrow slits and orc firing stations- the spot from which the orcs rained arrows down on the Dark Squad when they first arrived.

The adventurers search through the newly revealed chambers, and again there are more orc bedrolls here- the passage leads all the way around to the chasm chamber, to one of the secret doors there, from which the orcs with bows exited earlier to attack the Dark Squad from the rear. There’s a similar chamber with another arrow slit on the opposite side of the chasm ledge, this too is investigated- empty.

[More exploring and searching 200 XP]

Still no Bel.

Poor Spandwick is distraught, however the Dark Squad have really had enough now, and its ten minutes until cut off time for the end of the session, therefore a long rest is needed. All of the secret doors are sealed shut, camp is made- Spandwick consoled (slightly) and the Dark Squad set watch and then sleep to level up.

The night passes without incident, the adventurers rise and shine Level 4.

But that’s for next time.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan and the Dark Squad.


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*​
A mighty fine little ditty-


_Stirges – a Haiku

Deftly swooping flight
Piercing parts yearning for blood
The flappy bastards_


From the pen of Ramshambo


*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*_
_
A Buggles interlude, the wood elf while having lost Ashardalon's in the Neverwinter Forest pays a visit to home..

_Buggles, accompanied by Gwen, had tracked Ashardalon the Dragonkith to the northern edge of Neverwinter, but the trail had gone cold. Before he had to return to Neverwinter to rendezvous with the rest of the Dark Squad, he decided to look in on his adopted family back at Willow Grove. He was greeted by Mother Willow, Grayum the Gruff, the sprites Flit and Wit but was surprised to see that Aunt Ingrid was also there. Ingrid was a particularly spiteful and ugly Hag who dwelled in the northern reaches of Neverwinter Wood.

The last time Buggles had seen Ingrid was a few years earlier, when he was sent to stay at her dark abode while Mother Willow and Grayum were summoned to attend a meeting of the Summer Court in the Feywild. It was not a pleasant experience. Ingrid's hollow tree-stump home was dirty and smelly, with various bits of animals and bone effigies strung up all over the place, and a cauldron out front constantly bubbling and emitting horrid smells. Ingrid, like other Hags, practiced dark woodland magic. In better times she would have been burned as a witch, but these were not better times.

Buggles remembered that summer as he caught sight of Ingrid and her feral cat, Nosiarys, who regarded him with baleful yellow eyes. Nosiarys has been catnapped by some Boggles, evil little grey fey monsters who drag their knuckles on the ground. Ingrid has been frantic to get her cat familiar back safely, and had set about a ritual to pinpoint his location. Buggles meanwhile had looked for tracks in the forest where Nosi liked to spend her time when she wasn't meowing around the cauldron, and picked up the trail of the Boggles quite easily. Following them to a secluded camp, Buggles had watched as Nosiarys was tied to a small altar by a group of Boggles, who set about gathering various skewers and bone knives. Buggles didn't think, he leaped into the fray to save Nosi, catching the Boggles quite unawares. A whirlwind of scimitars and teenage angst, Buggles cut down the first two Boggles with ease. The other three had grabbed small weapons and made a fight of it (well, the last one surrendered, which was not accepted), but in the end Buggles stood surrounded by bits of Boggle, Nosiarys mewling pathetically on the makeshift altar. Untyng her, Nosi immediately lashed out at Buggles with her sharp claws, giving him a scar on his cheek which he still bore to this day. Undeterred, Buggles had stuffed Nosi into a sack, and rushed back to find Ingrid just completing her location ritual. Amazed and delighted at the return of her beloved cat, who jumped up and purred around her shoulder, Ingrid had remarked to Buggles, “Well it seems like you have your uses after all” which was probably the nicest thing she had ever said to anyone.

Back in the present, Ingrid waved Buggles over, she looked even more hunched and ugly than he remembered. Her clothing was tattered and dirty, and Buggles was pretty sure he remembered some of the stains from the last time he saw her, some three years prior.

“Aaaaah Buggles, the savior of the forest!” she rasped, dripping with sarcasm and spittle in equal measure.

“Hello Aunt Ingrid, looking lovely as ever“ Buggles replied.

“Humph!” Ingrid snorted, “Come inside, we must speak”, she gestured towards a cross between a hut and a tree, which was clearly her home from home. Her cauldron bubbled away in front of it, filling the Grove with its noxious fumes.

Buggles and Gwen followed Ingrid into the lair, with Nosiarys purring around his feet. Nosi was a black cat with a white face, and a habit of making the most awful shrieking sounds.

“Hello Nosi” said Buggles, stooping to give the cat a tickle. Nosi purred loudly as Buggles tickled behind her ears, then ran off with a meow out of the hut towards the pond.

Ingrid sat hunched across from him, looking like she had fallen asleep.

“What brings you to the Grove, Ingrid?” asked Buggles.

Ingrid woke with a start. “You, actually. Or to be precise, that thing standing next to you”

“Gwen?” Buggles said with surprise, “What about her?”

“Why are you cavorting with the undead? I thought we raised you better than that” Ingrid seemed angry, but it was hard to tell.

“Just by chance really” Buggles replied, fishing the magic whistle from around his next, “I found this in the Sunless Citadel” he offered the whistle to Ingrid, who took it and peered carefully at it using some sort of spyglass which magnified her bloodshot yellow eye quite horribly.

“What do you know about it?” she enquired, never looking up.

“Not much really, it summons Gwen, she's a Duergar, that's a dark dwarf” he added cheekily.

“I know what a Duergar is you young fool!” Some spittle missed Buggles by inches, “What are you planning to do with it?”

“I hadn't given it too much thought, but I'd like to somehow free Gwen from this curse. I know she came from a Duergar city called Gracklstugh, somewhere in the Underdark. I thought about going there, but then Duergar aren't exactly friendly and since Gwen got turned into a skeleton there in the first place, that might not help at all. I don't know if she can be returned to life, or perhaps just laid to rest. Either way I want to help Gwen, I'm just not sure how”. Ingrid offered the whistle back, and Buggles took it and hung it back around his neck. Gwen shifted from foot to foot uncomfortably.

“You might be right there” Ingrid rasped, “I cannot undo this magic, perhaps you should seek a necromancer or a powerful cleric”. At that moment Nosiarys rushed back into the hut, carrying a small duckling.

“For naughty word sake” Buggles muttered, “Is that one of the ducks from the pond?”

“She's a good cat” purred Ingrid, Nosi deposited the dying duckling at her feet, hissed at Buggles, and fled the hut once more.

“Seek your answers among the wise of Neverwinter” Ingrid said, reaching down and grabbing up the duckling, “But be careful, not everyone appreciates necromancy. Oh and good work with that druid fellow, he was causing more trouble that even he realised”

“What do you mean?” asked Buggles.

“The Feywild and this world are connected young Buggles, and his efforts here were rippling back there. It's a good thing you stopped him when you did but remember...”

“Oh no, don't say it” interrupted Buggles, for he knew what was coming.

“The fey aren't out of the woods yet!” she finished triumphantly, holding out her spindly arms to either side and cackling maniacally, which quickly turned to a hacking cough.

“naughty word hell” groaned Buggles._

*~ The Tales of Buggles ~*

DM aside- right, I'll see what I can do with this plot strand... Top work, Stu.

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Forge of Fury*​
*Session #016 Harryhausen’s Wet Dream aka Vinnie’s Day.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 4
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 4
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 4

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 4*

This is session 16, and yet another bloody cracker, we seem to have found our groove.

The Dark Squad rise and shine to a new day, and they’re Level 4 now- the other thing of note is it’s the Feast of the Moon, the solstice- I tell you this because it becomes important, later.

This fact, maybe, prevents a (semi) TPK later on- see now you’re interested, but we’ll get to that.

The evening begins with much chatter, mainly just to re-orientate ourselves- just to be clear we had a week off last week as I had to have a little operation. I am now the proud possessor of a hole in my leg slightly larger than a golf ball- nice. It smarts!

The Dark Squad are trying to figure out what they need to do next, the rescued prisoners- Courana and the “inconceivable” Geradil are also quizzed and later invited to have their say, as is Spandwick- although, he just wants his wife (Bel) back.

The two ex-prisoners are very unhappy at the thought of being left behind by the PCs, they fear orc patrols returning to the lair, or else other wandering terrors. In short the pair have decided they are coming with the adventurers, wherever the Dark Squad go- they go too.

Which is hardly ideal, and annoying for the PCs (and players)- Courana screams a lot, and Geradil says “inconceivable” all of the bloody time.

Oddly this session it’s Vinnie who is the most pissed off about this.

While Spandwick constantly asks “have you found Bel yet?”

[Chatter with the ex-prisoners 120 XP]

The decision eventually is Vincenzo is going to use a locate object spell to try to find Bel’s wedding ring- this after the object is described to the druid in great detail by the forlorn gnome. It’s a long shot, and… it doesn’t work.

Either the object is too far away, or else… well, the spell fails for some other reason.

The Dark Squad suck it up and head back down the grand stair, back into the deep dark below, and eventually into a high-ceilinged chamber with several exiting cavern passages, and a shallow but fast-running river rushing through it.

The rogues go for a sneak about, there are no threats to be found here- they confidently state, there are of course but the stirges are high up on the ceiling- the rogues don’t look up there. Vinnie however finds tracks left by the fleeing orc eye of Gruumsh, the only known survivor of the earlier massacre of the Mountain Door’s defenders.

[Sneaking and searching 75 XP]

However, it’s at this point that the stirges make themselves known- the first of the little bastard’s swoops down and stabs its proboscis into Courana, she’s screaming again- and down to 1 HP in an instant.




*STIRGES! They all hate stirges.*

It gets messy very quickly as my stealth checks for the stirges are collectively pretty bloody great- seconds later and Newt is also stabbed and partially exsanguinated by one of the little buggers, and then by a second- and with a crit. The tabaxi is very quickly meowing furiously and beyond bloodied.

Ram stabs one of the attached stirge’s dead.

Then Buggles gets stabbed and drained too- the wood elf grabs his stirge attacker in his hands and pulls it free of him, and then dashes it against a nearby wall- remarkably the little creature survives, later it even gets back into the air.

Garumn meantime skewers the second stirge attached to Newt- the warlock is now free of the winged vermin.

Courana saves herself- the feisty ex-prisoner follows Buggles’ lead, grabs the stirge draining her blood and wrings its bloody neck (it only had 2 hp).

Ram stabs another stirge dead- there are only a pair of the little blighters left- Garumn flings a hand axe and accounts for another, the last (having just escaped Buggles) manages to flutter off and out of sight.

Garumn gets to Newt with a bit of lay on hands, the warlock is less than happy… although all of the PCs are a bit grouchy- they REALLY hate stirges.

Vinnie heals Courana- the druid has ‘such gentle hands’, according to the now slightly smitten ex-prisoner.

[Stirges 150 XP]

There follows lots more chatter- this after Buggles raises the following point- “Why, exactly, are we tracking down the surviving orc eye of Gruumsh, to what end?”

The discussion rumbles on particularly after Ram re-reads the ancient dwarven scroll they found back in the Sunless Citadel-


*Seek the stone tooth
Climb to the mountain door
Descend the grand stair
Pass the tombs of the ancients

To the glory of the glitterhame
Wary of the sinkhole
There you find the door
Within… the foundry of Durgeddin the Black*​
So, they’re looking for the ‘tombs of the ancients’, there’s much much more chatter- but no decisions getting made, and so Ram- itching to explore, decides to check out where the river south goes. Answer, it passes through a low tunnel into yet another large cavern.

The daring rogue scurries off to see, wading through the river and into another large stinking cavern- the place smells of death, and close by are the remains of a pair of orcs, a cursory check reveals that the closest body is that of the missing eye of Gruumsh- mystery solved.




*Some chat... others do- Ram, making a bee-line for danger.*

Just to note that while Ram is doing his thing the dastardly DM has two sneaky (and camouflaged) troglodytes moving quickly towards him, at which point (of course) Kev playing Ram calls for an active perception check and rolls a ‘20’ (total ‘27’), my trogs have stealth ‘23’.

Ram spots the threat and scarpers just in time- rushing back into the river and through the low watery cavern and to his friends. The gasping rogue gets the rest of the Dark Squad up to date with events, he also identifies his would-be attackers with a successful monster knowledge check (available as a free action- remember to use this fellers).

[Ram explores 100 XP]

The Dark Squad cluster around the river passage and soon after spot a heavily camouflaged trog heading towards them, alas the creature retreats as soon as the PCs close in.

Ram thinks quickly, and then with help manages to dump a flask or two of burning lamp oil into the stream, there’s no danger to the trogs- waiting on the other side of the opening, but it’s enough to make the pair scurry back a way- leaving the opening free for a swift Dark Squad excursion.

Nice plan, and good roll.

[Ram clears the trogs away from the river passage exit 50 XP]

Buggles scrambles through the low watery passage, he spots a retreating trog and cuts it in half (almost) with a scimitar crit- dead. Garumn follows the wood elf through and repeats the feat (nearly)- with another crit, although just not enough damage to kill the second enemy.

Newt is next to the action and into the new cavern- the warlock ends the fleeing trog with an eldritch blast.

[Trog guards dead 100 XP]

The two troglodyte guards are despatched, the rest of the Dark Squad (and company) come through the river passage while Garumn guards the way. Buggles meantime searches through the rotting remains of the two dead orcs- finding a flask of alchemist’s fire on the eye of Gruumsh.

Here’s the thing- there were three trogs in the large cavern chamber, the last enemy (camouflaged and stealthy) has in the meantime crept back to the tribe’s lair to tell his friends. As the adventurers congregate and continue their investigations, the tribe are creeping forward to meet them.

But the DM is foiled again- Ram decides to keep a close watch on the far end of the chamber, the rogue therefore is the first to spot the trogs slowly, stealthily advancing- or at least a few of them, there are actually more than half-a-dozen of the nasty creatures approaching.

What follows is a difficult fight for many of the PCs, simply because the trogs with their natural camouflage and stealth are for some of the Dark Squad almost impossible to spot (certainly using their passive perceptions). It’s not until they get to attacking that they become visible to many of the PCs.

And so...

Ram screams a warning and cuts the nearest trog down dead, Buggles ends another- the rogues have sharp eyes and senses. This fact however doesn’t stop the wood elf from getting surprised by another pair of the beasts, he’s bitten and clawed repeatedly. The trogs are in the fight- and the wood elf is quickly well beyond bloodied.

Vincenzo burns another trog with his produce flame, Newt finishes it off with an eldritch blast.

Ram scurries forward and with his magical rapier kills another- that’s four down already.

Garumn badly injures yet another, Buggles finishes it off and then gets his second wind, the Dark Squad are a killing machine.

At which point a ten foot long giant lizard skitters forward to join the fight, the PCs are a little freaked to see the new enemy.




*The terrifying GIANT LIZARD! It was actually the weakest monster in the encounter.*

They panic a little- truth be told the giant lizard is hardly any threat at all.

Vincenzo drops a faerie fire onto the new attacker, and a close-by trog- to cheers from his comrades.

Too soon!

Kaarghaz, the trog chief, suddenly makes himself known- this after shooting three scorching rays at Garumn- two of them hits, and the dwarf paladin is bloodied in an instant. The trog boss, scuttles back and away, chirruping and clicking his battle orders.

Newt hits the giant lizard with a hex enhanced eldritch blast, meantime the remaining trogs concentrate their efforts on clawing and biting Garumn.

Ram, poisoned by the troglodyte’s stench, rolls and crit-cuts another (faerie fire bathed) trog down, and then for good measure also stabs the giant lizard.

Garumn badly wounds yet another trog, while Buggles leaves the giant lizard critically wounded, alas Vinnie’s produce flame is still not enough to end the jaw-snapping over-sized reptile.

There are only two trog warriors left in the fight- both still trying to tear Garumn apart, the dwarf is on maybe 15 HP.

Buggles is all action however, he spots a gap and races forward to get in the trog chief’s grill, alas Kaarghaz’s shield spell keeps the wood elf at bay. Seconds later the trog chief scurries away from his attacker. He gets some space to work his magic, and then hits Buggles with two out of three of his scorching rays, the wood elf is left critically wounded (on 7 HP).

Newt blasts the giant lizard with another hex-enhanced eldritch blast, and at last- it’s dead. It had a lot of HP (30+) but a very low AC, and a very weak attack- it never hit once.

Giant lizards are very underpowered- maybe?

We’ll see…

Ram and Buggles rush after the trog chief, they’re hunting the nasty fellow down, the wood elf necks a potion of greater healing en route to the task- Kaarghaz’s shield spell however keeps the pair at bay once more.

Garumn cuts the last but one troglodyte warrior in two- with a massive crit.

At which point the co-star of the show (you’ll meet the other star of the show in a short while) makes his appearance- Vincen G. Octopod aka the return of Vinnie’s wildshape giant octopus option.

This after Vinnie (on purpose, so he says) fails to wade through the fast running stream here and ends up sliding down the water-course on his backside.




*Vinnie goes "WIBBLE! WIBBLE!"*

The last trog warrior is tentacle-grabbed and battered almost into unconsciousness.

Keep in mind that Vincen G. Octopod cannot speak, save to say he shouts “WIBBLE WIBBLE” every time he swings into action- it’s amazing how much information you can communicate with a “WIBBLE WIBBLE”. James, playing Vinnnie/Vincen G. explores the full gamut of the expression.

Kaarghaz employs a little more magic- a sleep spell, hoping to put one of the rogues double-teaming him down- alas they both have at least a soupcon of elven blood in them. Newt, a little behind the rogues, therefore suddenly flops to the floor and gets in a much needed cat nap.

Garumn decapitates the last trog, which is being held before him- grappled and restrained, by Vincen G. Octopod. The dwarf then scurries forward to help out the rogues- who have still not managed to land a hit on the trog chief, Kaarghaz.

Vincen G. joins in the fun- but still no hits.

Kaarghaz claws and bites Buggles, repeatedly- and the wood elf is back to critically wounded (8 HP).

But then the tide turns, the still poisoned Ram manages to cut the trog chief deep, and then Garumn finds the sweet spot with a divine smite, Kaarghaz is hurt bad- the trog chief is bloodied and worse. Buggles forgets his wounds and joins in the take-down, and now the trog is critically wounded (down to 6 HP).

Time to depart.

Kaarghaz… vanishes.

Which causes more than a small amount of upset.

Moments later a desperate Buggles spots the trog’s escape route, a splash and surge of water from a nearby deep looking pool of water, at the very end of the cavern.

The rest of the Dark Squad scurry over to see what’s going on, directed to the spot by the yelling wood elf.

The adventurers note that there’s a cavern passage exiting on the far side of the pool- the river continues on this way. Several of the PCs attempt to creep around the edge of the water- Newt desperately trying not to get wet (he’s a cat- he hates water). He fails and has to wade and yowl through the wet.

That is until Vincen G. Octopod catches up with the action and spladooshes into the pool, and then drags himself out the other side again- following the river on to see where the critically wounded trog chief has gone. They’re as certain as they can be that the trog’s no longer in the water.

Note, Vincen G. Octopod has almost 60 HP, James is feeling very confident.

At which point the giant subterranean lizard (a huge creature with nearly 80 HP, and over twenty feet long snout to tail) darts around the corner hissing, and then whips its tail hard into the giant cephalopod. Seconds later- as the other members of the Dark Squad watch on- open mouthed in horror, the octo-druid is grabbed up by the huge reptile and crushed and chewed in the massive reptile’s jaws.

Here’s a giant (huge) lizard with attitude- and the other star of the show.

Vincen G. Octopod is beyond bloodied- and also restrained, and grappled… oh, and somehow prone- his tentacles flailing in the air.

“WIBBLE WIBBLE!!!!!!”




*Giant Octopus! Giant Octopus! HA! I naughty word 'em!*

Buggles sinks an arrow into the huge lizard’s snout- and a crit, for 25 damage, that hurt- the giant reptile remembers this slight for later.

Vincen G. Octopod somehow fights back, he manages to grapple and restrain the huge reptile in his tentacles.

It’s at this point with the two giant monsters locked in a death grapple that Stu (playing Buggles) reminds us of the great works of Ray Harryhausen, the fight continues to be described in a stop-motion/clay-mation style.

Newt, having being woken up by Courana, who is/was staying close to Vinnie- although she can’t seem to spot the ‘lovely man’ at the moment.

“WIBBLE WIBBLE?”

Followed by…

“WIBBLE WIB…”

The giant (huge) subterranean lizards opens its jaws wide and… GULP! Swallows Vincen G. Octopod- that got nasty very quickly. The great lizard then slithers into the cavern pool and brings its tail up and over- smashing the appendage into Buggles, the wood elf is down and dying.

Just to recap- Garumn is on maybe 12 HP, Buggles is dying, Vincen G. Octopod is almost dead (and at present being digested), while Ram and Newt are bloodied.

A second later and Buggles fails his first death save.

There’s a lot of groaning and moaning going on around the VTT.

Meantime the acid stomach of the huge reptile is burning Vincen G’s tentacles to tent-a-nubs, the cephalopod is now critically wounded.

Newt fires another eldritch blast into the great reptile (and then rolls minimum damage), the players are screaming and shouting.

There’s also a fair bit of swearing coming from the VTT.

Even Spandwick tries his luck with a firebolt, and that’s a ‘1’.

Ram dares again, the rogue races in to face the huge reptile down, and then misses the thing with his magical rapier, only stabs the beast with his off-hand and much-more mundane dagger. Alas now Garumn can’t get close enough to attack the beast with his equally magic sword- the only spot left in range of the enemy is in the pool- not advisable in his heavy armour. The dwarf paladin therefore flings his hand axe into the reptile’s snout, and now the lizard is critically wounded (and with just 8 HP left).

There’s a lot of cheering when I announce this.

Note I don’t tell the players how many hit points the creature has left, just that the beast is critically wounded.

But my super-lizard is not done for yet, it swipes Ram with its massive tail- knocking the rogue prone and into the deeper part of the pool, and then snatches up the flailing half-elf- crushing him in its jaws.

And now Ram is unconscious and dying.

Buggles fails his second death save in a row, one more and he’s gone.

At which point Vincen G. Octopod deep within the giant subterranean lizard’s gut also expires, and with enough damage transferred over to just about bloody Vincenzo the druid. Who suddenly finds himself immersed in stomach acid, in very cramped dark place, and being crushed, while restrained and blinded.

But Vinnie has an idea- it’s the Feast of the Moon today, remember I let you know about this earlier on.

Well, Vincenzo is a druid of the Moon.

This is his special day.

The druid also has an inspiration point to spend- can he please cast a Moonbeam spell down onto the giant subterranean lizard, please Mr. Kindly DM-sir?

The benevolent DM is happy for Vinnie to try it.

Suddenly a burst of moonlight spears down from the highest point in the cavern, the shaft of golden glory spotlights the scaly back of the huge snapping reptile- and it radiant burns. The giant beast however is contentedly crunching and crushing Ram in its salivating maw.

It makes its save.

Cue lots more swearing, shouting and groaning from the VTT (actually discord).

Half damage only- 2d10, and… ‘8’ and ‘10’- half of that’s 9.

But, that can’t be- my wonderful lizard friend has only got 8 HP left.

The giant subterranean lizard suddenly looks up from its rogue-feast and sniffs the air, cranes its neck around to see the source of the smell- the moonbeam is cooking its flesh.

“Urp!” The creature announces and suddenly, simply, collapses.

Dead.

There is screaming and cheering as Vinnie pops his head out of the newly radiant burnt hole in the great creature, the druid scramble-crawls out of the beast’s belly, and then slithers into the pool- to wash the burning gut-acid away.

Seconds later Newt gets to Buggles with his healer’s kit and manages to stabilise the wood elf.

A  moment later and Garumn grabs the now drowning and dying Ram from the pool and lays on hands, the rogue blinks- chokes, and with help from his dwarven friend scrambles away from the water and lizard mess.

Still floundering in the pool Vinnie manages somehow to maintain his concentration on the radiant burn of the moonbeam.

The druid spots that the DM still hasn’t dropped the action out of initiative.

At which point Kaarghaz, the trog chief, appears in the river passage just beyond the moonbeam’s radiant haze- grunts once or twice at the sprawled and gasping members of the Dark Squad, and then scurries off to fight another day.

The Dark Squad get the (collective) feeling they’ll be seeing Kaarghaz again.

Then the scramble to grab out healing potions et al, as the adventurers (and company) back away quickly from the water’s edge.

And we’re out of initiative- at last.

[Troglodytes, a giant lizard, and a giant (huge) subterranean lizard 1500 XP]

[Titanic fight with great action 200 XP]

And that’s about that- the Dark Squad (and company) are swiftly in retreat- they can see where the entrance to the trog’s lair is but… they’re not heading in there, they’re partially broken. They head all the way back to the grand stair, halfway up the rise they make camp, or at least settle down for a short rest, and to spend a few healing HD and glug down a few more potions.

Careful fellers- a healing potion may be all that stands between you and death in future sessions, keep a few in hand.

For now however they’re spent.

It’s very likely there’ll be more of this kind of thing next time.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan and the Dark Squad.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Hello Goonalan

Well, having re-read a couple of your older threads (the Lost Boys and the Goodman Gang), I've now turned my attention to this one - and I'm enjoying it immensely (as expected), especially the players' poetics.

I've read up the end of the Sunless Citadel stuff so far, and I've loved the tweaks you've made to adventure as written - very effective.

I have fond memories of that module myself as, back when 3e was fairly new I used it to introduce my (then teenage) two children to the delights of D&D. I don't remember too much about how they handled it to be honest, but I know that like you're doing here we moved on to Forge of Fury. Sadly we never finished it, for reasons that I don't recall - but probably because back then I felt compelled to check that they'd done any outstanding school work before we played, and (especially in my son's case) it very often hadn't been. 

Funnily enough lockdown inspired me to start up another campaign with them and a third player - this time 5e of course - over Skype (none of your fancy Fantasy Grounds stuff I'm afraid). We're just wrapping up the Lost Mines, during which I managed to kill both my kids' characters in the encounter with the Black Spider. Even though they're now in their 30s, my daughter did not take this well!! 

keep it coming!


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Hello Goonalan
> 
> Well, having re-read a couple of your older threads (the Lost Boys and the Goodman Gang), I've now turned my attention to this one - and I'm enjoying it immensely (as expected), especially the players' poetics.
> 
> I've read up the end of the Sunless Citadel stuff so far, and I've loved the tweaks you've made to adventure as written - very effective.
> 
> I have fond memories of that module myself as, back when 3e was fairly new I used it to introduce my (then teenage) two children to the delights of D&D. I don't remember too much about how they handled it to be honest, but I know that like you're doing here we moved on to Forge of Fury. Sadly we never finished it, for reasons that I don't recall - but probably because back then I felt compelled to check that they'd done any outstanding school work before we played, and (especially in my son's case) it very often hadn't been.
> 
> Funnily enough lockdown inspired me to start up another campaign with them and a third player - this time 5e of course - over Skype (none of your fancy Fantasy Grounds stuff I'm afraid). We're just wrapping up the Lost Mines, during which I managed to kill both my kids' characters in the encounter with the Black Spider. Even though they're now in their 30s, my daughter did not take this well!!
> 
> keep it coming!




In truth there wasn't a plan, I just winged it to where we got too, or at least my only proviso was I wanted to make them do everything, visit everywhere. But it's easy to shape these things because you've mostly got a week between sessions to figure out three or more possible directions to take it, and then when you do something different in game, another week to join all the bits back together again.

It's a great little environ to scuttle about in though, just like Forge of Fury, which is also why I liked them so much the first time around.

These are some tough bastard PCs here though, I mean I just kept flinging goblins at them and they didn't bat an eyelid, mind you a druid that just turns into a 30 or so HP bear and at the end two rogues- gah!

By the time we were about six sessions in I'd figured that Ashardalon was going to be coming back, and much too tough for them to handle- they got that, very quickly- so I had to drop the ceiling/raise the citadel just to up the jeopardy. In truth I hadn't planned that until about half-an-hour before the final session started... still, it seemed nicely low level epic.

I also like to leave the PCs with a bit of a look back- what did we do now? Just so they ask the question, and fidget a little when they try to shape the answer.

In Forge... well, I thought I was going to kill them with Great Ulfe and the gang, I genuinely expected a TPK- and kinda had a plan for it, I even made clear my warnings to the Players prior to several of the sessions- this could get bad very quickly! But the bastards just kept on hitting (and my guy's kept on missing) and at the end... they endured.

But, there's a way to go yet, and I've done much more planning with this one... there's a few more stories to tell here.

I'm loving it by the way, and the guy's are really in the groove.

Thanks for taking the time, always appreciated.

Stay frosty.

goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Forge of Fury*​
*Session #017 The thing about genocide is… chatting with Buggles.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 4
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 4
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 4

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 4

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the 'Inconceivable', aging trapper (Male Human)
'Screaming' Courana, lady’s maid (Female Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)*

This is session 17, and another bloody cracker, although only a short session because the heroic DM had a bit of leg surgery the other week and is struggling. But y’know, bravely battling on, against the odds etc.

Last we left the Dark Squad they were back on the grand stair, resting up after a titanic battle against assorted troglodytes, followed by a Harryhausen-esque monster mash between Vincen G. Octopod (and the rest of the gang) and a (huge) giant subterranean lizard.

Victory for the Dark Squad but at a price, hence the time out being taken.

Oh, and there’s a lot of Buggles in this session, not because he’s MVP (he always is, right Stu?) but just because his habit of saying the wrong thing at the right time (that’s a compliment) just hit the spot most all the time. At least, that’s how it appeared to me.

So, back to it, and after a brief chat the adventurers (and their followers- the ex-orc prisoners) head back to the scene of the fight- into the troglodyte caverns, and after the rogues declare the way clear- into the lair of the troglodytes, which it quickly becomes apparent has been abandoned.

[Back to the scene of the fight 100 XP]

The trog lair is very cautiously investigated and given a thorough going over, the following discoveries are made-

a) Various sleeping/eating/childcare quarters.

b) The spellcaster-leader’s chamber is a mess but a chest full of silver coins is eventually located- nice.

c) Someone- a trog, has been back here, possibly while the guys were resting up on the grand stair.

[Search the trogs lair 150 XP]

During the search of the trogs lair Buggles, this after rolling a ‘4’ on his nature check, declares that trogs make nests from twigs et al, actually he states- “nests dude, classic trogs”, his comrades in arms laugh heartily, as does the DM. Although this in part is because the wood elf then goes on to declare that trogs later in life, “grow wings and just fly awaaaay!”

He may have been thinking of troglodytes troglodytes.

He’s not great with his nature checks is Buggles, I honestly don’t remember him rolling anything above a ‘5’ in seventeen sessions.

After the laughter the next chamber in the trog lair is investigated and… there are nests shown on the map. Buggles has the last laugh.




*"Classic trogs, dude. Classic.”*

[Classic trogs dude 50 XP]

After exiting the lair the collective Dark Squad’s decision is to head on- across the cavern pool and into the chambers from which the giant subterranean lizard emerged, and through which the trog caster/leader fled.

Note while the following is going on an extended debate is also taking place, the subject of the debate- genocide, natch.

The thing is the Dark Squad are not that fond of the trogs, and vice-versa one would imagine, and they have a collective hankering to see the lot of them slaughtered- the debate actually starts up after the Squad discover signs that there were young/juvenile trogs in the lair. So, the question is- do we slaughter the lot, including the kids?

Vincenzo is, naturally, agin it- as is Garumn but the dwarf mainly keeps his peace (because the DM is otherwise busy) however Buggles, Ram and Newt are much less black and white in their approach to the trogs (and to genocide).

They all have their say on the matter, however Buggles’ reply serves as the benchmark, in summary it’s this- “if the trogs are not looking to get killed then I’ll not kill them, if they’re uppity and violent- well, count me in”. In conclusion the wood elf adds (or at least a version of following) “the elves do not have a word for genocide, however let’s not rule out killing every single one of ‘em.”

He’s an enigma is our Buggles.

[The genocide debate 100 XP]

Back to the action…

The watery way ahead however involves getting around the deep cavern pool traversing a narrow ledge (if you don’t want to get your feet wet) which mostly goes well, except of course for Newt. The tabaxi hates water, and so it’s no surprise that he (very briefly) belly-flops into the pool.

Newt hated the trog lair- “it smells like Garumn’s boots in here”, and he dislikes water intensely, Bear is really having fun with the roleplay in session. They all are this evening.

[The tabaxi blues 50 XP]

Eventually the group make their way around the pool but not before Buggles makes a discovery, there’s been a rockfall or collapse on the northern side of the cavern here, the wood elf clambers about a bit and finally finds a location he can spy through and into the chamber beyond the obstruction. He can see a sarcophagi, and there’s enough light- just, to make out the hefty stone construction, which in itself is odd. The area is tagged for future investigations, but not yet…

[Buggles spots a sarcophagi 50 XP]

Buggles (mostly) and Ram are sent ahead to investigate the watery passage further- which necessitates a bunch more athletics and acrobatics checks, the way is dangerous as the river is running much faster (and much deeper)- and the passage descends steeply for a while. The tunnel, Buggles discovers, leads on and into another large cavern, and there’s the roar of the water somewhere ahead.




*Don't draw monsters on the map whoever you are Mr Cartographer sir, pretty please.*

However there’s also a spur off the main passage- into another cavern, which turns out to be the former lair of the giant subterranean lizard. Within- in the creature’s crude nest are a pair of massive sea chests, which are investigated- lots more silver coins, and another pair of potions- one of which is identified by Newt as being water breathing.

[Investigate the giant subterranean lizard’s lair, claim its treasure 100 XP]

Then forwards again- pressing on, through the difficult to negotiate watery passage, which involves lots of jumping and scrambling. The last section of the river tunnel requires several of the adventurers, and all of ex-orc prisoners, to be tied on- with Buggles holding the rope, just in case things go badly during the leaping and scrambling.

[Buggles forges the way through the river passage 100 XP]

Things go badly, and in particular for the “Inconceivable” Geradil, the ex-trapper fails a jump and falls into the fast flowing river, and is duly swept away- except of course that Buggles takes the strain and prevents that from happening. The Dark Squad scramble into action- although all the while the PCs (or rather the Players) are questioning the wisdom of saving Geradil.

Just to remind you about the three NPC hangers-on, every round (when we are in initiative) and also at other times-

Geradil remarks that something or other is “inconceivable”.

Courana screams, or else compliments Vincenzo- she has a crush on the druid.

Spandwick asks “have you found Bel, yet?”

Apparently after three or four sessions of this it can get a little wearing, to be honest I’d not noticed, I was having great fun with it.

Eventually Garumn grabs hold of the rope and hauls Geradil out of the fast flowing river, the ex-prisoner has taken a few bangs and bruises but is mostly okay, “that was…” he remarks with a grin- between puffing and panting, “in-huh-huh-con-huuuuh-huh-ceivable!”

There, normal service is resumed, to groans.

[Rescue Geradil 150 XP]

The large river cavern is investigated by the rogues- it’s mostly empty, but dangerous looking- the pair discern that the fast flowing river rushes on and into the abyss- down a sinkhole. Hang on says Ram, haven’t we been warned about this place, here’s part of that ancient dwarven ditty again-

*Seek the stone tooth
Climb to the mountain door
Descend the grand stair
Pass the tombs of the ancients

To the glory of the glitterhame
Wary of the sinkhole
There you find the door
Within… the foundry of Durgeddin the Black*​
So, this is the sinkhole- and there are steps leading down alongside the plunge, although the way is made dangerous because the area around the river is very slippery- as discerned by the still frightened Newt.

[Find the sinkhole 200 XP]

However the tabaxi, while the rogues et al continue their checks, spots another set of stairs heading down, and there’s a light below. The curious cat creature descends into a massive cavern, with a high ceiling dotted here and there with shimmering flowstone, and eerily illuminated from below by a myriad varieties of phosphorescent fungi- the place is a natural/nature wonder.

Then the tabaxi plunges on, there are carved steps nearby that lead up onto a raised area- and sarcophagi, dozens of them up here. Newt shouts for Garumn, he’s found the ‘tombs of the ancients’, see the rhyme above.

The Dark Squad are excited, they descend en masse to take in the new vista- the massive glittering (ahem) fungi cavern, and then soon after filter up the steps to the sarcophagi. Although Vincenzo is actually more concerned with the fungi- apparently he likes to eat the stuff.




*The glory of the underdark, a massive sepulchral cavern abuzz with the waft and fragrance of fungus spores, illuminated like some great cathedral to... Oh. Oh, hang on- the PCs just ignore the glories of under-nature and sprint off to see if they can lever any of the sarcophagi open... I don't know why I bloody bother...*

Alas the druid’s investigations are not all plain sailing, he spots a violet fungi inching towards him through the great swathe of tuberous vegetation, and so begins shouting for his comrades in arms- just prior, of course, to bravely fleeing the scene.

Newt eldritch blasts the enemy fungus,  Garumn rushes in and chops at it with Shatterspike his magical longsword, and then Ram dashes to the dwarf paladin’s side and finishes the plant creature off with Deadend, his equally magical rapier.

Victory!




*"Fungus Bastard!" Vinnie yells before soiling his pants and scarpering- oh so very brave Mr Druid.*

At which point however Buggles spots that there are two more of the (potentially) violent violet fungi making their way towards our heroes, he moves to intercept and with his scimitars leaves the nearest fungus fiend critically wounded.

Not enough, the violet fungi lashes out with its extending (ten foot long) tendrils and scourges the wood elf and Ramshambow, with its rotting necrotic whip-like appendages, not pleasant.

Then the third violet fungi gets into action and lashes Garumn- with a crit, and the paladin is bloodied in an instant.

The fight goes up a gear.

Newt eldritch blasts another of the fungi-bastards to pieces, while Vincenzo wields his shillelagh and wades in clubbing at the last fungi-brute.

“He’s so brave…” Courana says to no-one in particular, but for everyone to hear.

Garumn makes a grand speech about finishing the last enemy off, and then rolls a ‘1’, “guys… a little help here, guys?”

Ram duly obliges and dashes to skewer the last violet fungi dead.

[Violet fungi go dead now 150 XP]

Alas the rogue needs a little healing after the fight, ain’t it always the way Ram?

After a brief scout around- no more enemies seem to be approaching, the Dark Squad hustle up the stairs and onto an elevated space containing twenty-three sarcophagi, the area is thoroughly investigated. The results are as follows-

a) Of the twenty three sarcophagi twenty of them are open, i.e. not sealed- which Garumn states means thta they are uninhabited- empty.

b) The rogues check them out anyway- they’re empty, told you.

c) There are therefore three sarcophagi that are inhabited, Garum explains that this can discerned because in death the name of the incumbent is engraved on the exterior. The three dead and interred dwarves are- Borgol the Old, Gharin Orc-Doom and Numik the Unlucky.

d) Garumn however insists that the occupied tombs should not be opened, unless the Dark Squad are really desperate, or else it becomes apparent that something important to their quest may be hidden within one of them. Note Buggles attempts to find a way around Garumn’s pronouncement… by telling the dwarf that Newt has discovered the possible presence of a magical key (or some such) hidden in one of the sealed tombs… but that doesn’t work. The tabaxi is unwilling to further Buggles’ lie, and none of the other members of the Squad take up the baton.

e) There’s nothing magical hidden in the sealed tombs, Vincenzo is certain- he’s checked.

f) There’s an exit from this chamber that heads directly back into the grand stair cavern- the way back up to the Mountain Door, the Dark Squad have gone the long way around.




*"What do you mean they're empty? That can't be right- check again."*

Last bit, and here’s the oddity- engraved on twenty one of the sarcophagi are the various images of your typical dwarven smith, all ages, both sexes… but all very similar- all with forge tools at their belt, some wielding weapons, but all of them… well, your typical dwarf. Which just leaves two exceptions-

a) A hefty looking dwarf wizard, robed and complete with staff in hand, and

b) A very small dwarf, half the size of the other carvings- this individual is clearly not a juvenile, just a… well, a very (very) short dwarf, or else… well, who knows?

Most odd.

Garumn further explains that dwarves, when they think they are going to die in a place- maybe because they think they are never going to want to leave that place, or else when the place is full of danger; then they build their tombs- ready to be interred should their end come.

These twenty three individuals were/are the dwarves that followed Durgeddin, Garumn concludes.

[Investigate the tombs of the ancients 400 XP]

The Dark Squad ponder this for a good while, and then while looking from their high perch over the massive glittering fungi cavern they make yet another discover. Perhaps ‘discovery’ isn’t the right word- maybe it would be better to say that they just figure it out.

The glitterhame referred to in the ancient dwarven rhyme IS the glittering massive fungi-filled cavern.

They’re definitely on the right track.

[Find the Glitterhame 200 XP]

Soon after Buggles however chivvies the adventurer’s back into action. There was a third cavern passage from the massive chamber in which the grand stair exited- let’s take a look in that direction before venturing further into the glitterhame.

Once again the rogues sneak a little way ahead of the group, edging along a rocky passage which leads into yet another large cavern- at which point they spot a pair of troglodytes spying in their direction, the creatures do not seem to have seen the sneaky duo.




*"What's the plan?" Ram signals in thieves' cant, as Buggles puts an arrow through the throat of the closest trog- "Plan?" Buggles swiftly signals back.*

Therefore the rogues, instigated by Buggles, open fire on the would-be trog watchers, one of the trogs is dead in an instant while the other is left critically wounded and making panicked whirrs and clicks in its strange language. There’s plenty of movement in the chamber ahead, although Buggles is swiftly in retreat, and so it’s only Ram that hangs around to see the action.

Seconds later, after a great echoing roar, a twelve foot tall cave bear comes staggering out of the darkness ahead- Ram starts shouting for his friends and retreats a bit- then more trogs rush in and it gets to fighting proper.

Note there are over a dozen trogs in and or about this chamber, all of them hidden (mostly) from sight, including a still badly wounded Kaarghaz, the trog leader/caster. That said I had some really low stealth checks here for the trogs (and all rolled with advantage).

So, here we go again- trog fight part two.

Genocide? Or just a good ol’ massacre?

Garumn rolls his usual ‘19’ on initiative and rumbles to the front of the queue and straight into action, flinging a hand axe into the already wounded chirruping trog- it dies.

Two down.

A trog rushes around the corner and attempts to bite and claw at the sturdy dwarf, not likely- Ram kills it quickly, while Buggles ends another trog rushing forward with a shot from his longbow.

Four down.

Vinnie hits another trog with his produce flame, at which point the cave bear finally lurches into action, and is swiftly hexed and eldritch blasted by Newt.

The massive roaring ursine swipes at Garumn but the paladin ducks and dodges, and then stabs the beast as close to its heart as he can reach- with Shatterspike, and a hefty helping of divine smite, the cave bear is critically wounded in an instant.

Seconds later and Ram is at the bear and… skewers the beast through its brain with Deadend his magical rapier. A trog instantly rushes over the body of the fallen bear to get at the ex-pirate, he stabs it with his off-hand dagger and then ducks as Buggles fires an arrow into the cavern dweller’s face, and that’s another trog dead.

Five trogs dead, and my approx.. 40 HP cave bear killed in seconds.

But still there are more of the stinky bastards, another half-a-dozen or so trogs rush into the action, Garumn is quickly surrounded, and clawed repeatedly- the paladin is left heavily wounded.

A swathe of the trogs are suddenly stopped in their tracks as vines and roots burst from the cavern floor to entangle a clutch at them- courtesy of Vincenzo’s magical wand of the same name.

Newt takes pot shots at the restrained creatures with a trio of scorching rays- all hits, the last a crit, although only one more enemy actually succumbs to the fire.

Six dead trogs.

Suddenly the Dark Squad spy the trog leader/caster Kaarghaz- their demi-semi-(atm)-nemesis. This after the trog’s fire bolt (even with advantage) slams into the cavern ceiling just above Garumn’s head- “get that bastard”, the surly dwarf declares. However the paladin is then clawed some more by the (mostly restrained) trog throng, he’s now critically wounded (on 6 HP). Ram also gets clawed and bitten.




*The Dark Squad are enraged that Kaarghaz has had the temerity to come back for more... this after they had invaded the trog homelands, slaughtered half the tribe, all of their best lizards, and left the shamed leader mortally wounded and fleeing for his life in the last session. The cheek of some of these creatures, they're... monsters!*

Note three of the PCs have had to make saving throws against the trog’s foul stench- all successes so far.

Back to it- Ram slaughters another restrained trog (the seventh), Buggles flails wildly with his scimitars, and Vincenzo screams for Garumn to retreat- the dwarf paladin is happy to disengage and get back to the home team.

At which point the druid of the moon, still on his special day- the Feast of the Moon, remember; unleashes his moonbeam- and there is screaming, several trogs (most of ‘em already badly wounded) are incinerated in the radiant glare.

Nine trogs dead.

With the trog front line cleared out Newt now has a bead on Kaarghaz, the trog leader/caster- he shifts his hex over and then eldritch blasts the bastard- with a crit.

The badly wounded Kaarghaz flees to the north gibbering in his strange tongue as he goes, several more trogs attempt to follow suit- there are only four of the trog foot soldiers left standing, only one gets away- this after Vincenzo continues to concentrate on the moonbeam’s radiant burn.

Twelve trogs dead- that got nasty very quickly, or else was just remorselessly nasty throughout, you decide.

The track stars of the Dark Squad give chase- Ram spots a cavern passage heading north and races down it, quickly catching up with the last to flee badly wounded trog. A second later and the creature’s escape attempt comes to a bloody end, courtesy of Deadend.

Buggles chases harder and faster, follows and then overtakes Ram- then lashes his scimitar into the back of the fleeing trog chief, but it’s not enough to stop the gibbering beast’s exodus.

“Meow! Make a hole!” Newt screeches, the two racing rogues instinctively crouch as an eldritch blast skims just above their heads and smashes into the back of Kaarghaz’s skull, shattering the offending article in its wake. The headless trog leader falls, as Newt grins and yowls his pleasure.

That however was the last action of the session.

[Death to Kaarghaz trog leader/sorcerer, over a dozen trogs and a cave bear 1300 XP]

Stay safe and well.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Well now I seem to have caught up to the current state of play here. All very enjoyable as ever. But now I'll have to find something else to distract me when I'm supposed to be working, which is .... inconceivable!


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Well now I seem to have caught up to the current state of play here. All very enjoyable as ever. But now I'll have to find something else to distract me when I'm supposed to be working, which is .... inconceivable!



Tell me about it.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Forge of Fury*​
*Session #018 Newt’s Story & the Randy Druid.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 4
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 4
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 4

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 4

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
“Screaming” Courana, lady’s maid (Female Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)*

This is session 18, and we’re still on a roll.

Last we left the Dark Squad they had just slaughtered Kaarghaz, the trog leader/sorcerer, and a bunch more of his kin, oh and also massacred a cave bear during the action. Yet another thorough kicking for my bad guys.

The Squad, after a touch more healing- particularly for Garumn, search the cavern area and also locate a very nice fist-sized ruby on the body of the dead trog caster. Then they nose around a large low-ceilinged (in places) bone strewn cavern, the former lair of the cave bear- but there’s nothing interesting to be found.

[Search the caverns 100 XP]

The caverns here slope down to the south east, and there are many more passages heading off in that direction, however of greater interest is the narrow and very damp passage to the north that the trog leader was fleeing down when the Squad finally caught up with him (and slaughtered him).

The narrow passage heads up, Garumn lets his colleagues know this- the dwarf can smell fresh air ahead, the tunnel heads out of the mountain he swears- and so it proves. Fifteen or so minutes later and the Dark Squad emerge blinking into the light, a watery sun- late morning and the glare of the settled snow, the adventurers are surrounded by the Neverwinter Woods.

The Squad cast around and discover tracks to indicate that the trogs have made much (and recent) use of this passage- best guess reinforcements heading back into the mountain lair, while others- mostly juveniles, being shipped out of their (former) subterranean home.

[Find the trogs exit passage and various tracks 100 XP]

Then comes the chatter, the issue is- at least according to Vinnie, that adventuring in the dark caverns is a much too dangerous prospect for Courana, and the ‘inconceivable’ Geradil. The talk goes on for nearly twenty minutes- with impassioned speeches from both of the prospective lovers. Courana has a thing for Vinnie, and- it seems- vice-versa, certainly the Druid has feelings, or else he’s just being very polite... and a little saucy every now and then.

Eventually it comes to pass, after more coy and swoonsome by-play between Vinnie and Courana, mixed in with, of course, sniggering and snarky asides courtesy of the other members of the Dark Squad. Remember this is your glorious DM voicing the fatefully smitten Courana, and in my most lady-like style.

Just to complete the aural landscape I have the voice of a drill sergeant, mainly because I used to be… actually, I never made sergeant.

[Impassioned and romantic chatter, and associated giggling 200 XP]

The Dark Squad take to the woods, skirting the lower reaches of the Stone Tooth mountain- with Buggles mostly doing the hard work, and within thirty or so minutes they discover a long uninhabited cavern. They set about making the place inhabitable, cut brush to make a screen for the entrance, find wood for a fire and generally clear up the place.




*"And I'd like to take a moment to thank you for the bravery you have shown in the face of insurmountable odds, and the way that you have guided us and kept us safe through the many and varied terrors of the caverns. The fact that you have had the good grace to do this while we just slow you down is in... credible. I for one will be singing your praises long and loud as soon as we make it back to civilisation, in fact if there's some sort of award available- best adventuring party, or... well, that kind of thing, then I..." Geradil goes all wordy, many of the PCs (Players) quickly indicate that they far preferred his previous 'inconceivable' incarnation.*

[Courana & Geradil’s place of safety 200 XP]

There’s an odd moment (or two) when Geradil suddenly recovers his senses, no longer are things quite so ‘inconceivable’. The short portly ex-orc prisoner goes on at great length about all of the fantastic things that the various PCs have done to help him and Courana escape the terrors of the mountain. The new Geradil is finally able to express his thanks, he declares each and every one of the members of the Dark Squad to be heroes and extols their virtues at length.

Save for Vinnie, all of the other members of the Squad are rendered mostly speechless- Vinnie is never (ever) speechless.

[Geradil’s thanks 100 XP]

Eventually, after a little more lovelorn chatter- “kiss me where I have never been kissed before, Oh Vinnie…” there’s a final parting of the ways. The Dark Squad leave Courana and Geradil with five days of food, and warm and safe (Vinnie insists), they’ll be back when they have completed their quest. Promise… snookums.

“Or we’ll die in the attempt, in which case… well, you’re dead too!” Newt shrugs and grins at the now forlorn and teary looking Courana, and then saunters off.
“Vinnie… Oh, Vinnie!” the ex-lady’s maid cries in vain as her (and our) hero heads back into the mountain.

Back to the caverns in which the trogs were (last) slaughtered (i.e. not the previous trog slaughter site) the rogues pick a passage and head off that way, while Newt- as is his wont (the curious cat, remember) picks a different passage and races off this-away.




*Newt is a fun guy, a 'fun guy', get it... tough crowd.*

Newt finds trouble, or else he finds a fungi filled cavern with a close-by fallen ancient human skeleton wearing a very fancy silver etched helm atop its head. Alas the recumbent figure is swathed in a carpet of mould. Vinnie is called over- the druid noses around but cannot make out what manner of fungi/mould it is. Therefore the curious tabaxi gets to work- attempting to investigate and recover the beautiful (and possibly valuable or magic) helm. Alas Newt’s actions trigger a cloud of spores to engulf the pair, seconds later and Newt and Vinnie are coughing and choking- and soon after calling for their friends. The pair swig down healing potions, or else start to panic as the infection quickly gets worse… much worse.

[Fungus cave fun 250 XP]

Initially the pair fail their poison saves and take only a few points of damage, and are left poisoned- a minute or so later and the pair have to make follow up saves- both fail (again) but this time it’s 5d6 poison damage, and the dastardly DM rolls 26 poison damage, the pair are suddenly close to unconscious, coughing- choking, gagging and retching blood.

Ram gets to Vinnie with the last dose of his elixir of health, the poison is cured- while after a few more tense investigations, and the swigging of yet more healing potions by Newt, it is discovered that Garumn has exactly five points of his lay on hands ability left, just enough to neutralise the poison. Newt is saved.

[Saving Vinnie and Newt 150 XP]

That got very nasty very quickly.

After a little more thought and time the fungi is finally identified- it’s a form of yellow mould, Vinnie is certain that it can be burned and destroyed without further danger. A combination of produce flame (Vinnie) and control fire (Newt) and the human skeleton is scoured of infection- and the silver-etched (and valuable) helm recovered.

During the operation it is discovered that there’s another fungus filled cavern a little way on- with a very low entrance into the second chamber, Newt (as always) is up for adventure- the tabaxi crawls through and discovers the skeleton of a long dead dwarf. The dead dwarf is clutching a very finely made scimitar to its chest, however- like the first skeleton it too is swathed in a blanket of yellow mould.

The druid and the tabaxi, both lying on the bellies, manage to repeat their first performance and burn away the mould, at which point Newt heads on and safely recovers the beautifully made scimitar- it’s another Durgeddin the Black weapon.

Soon after, after the weapon has been offered to every other member of the Dark Squad (and Spandwick), it is eventually passed on to Buggles, who is the scimitar specialist. However, prior to the hand-over Newt takes the time to use an identify ritual on the blade.

The scimitar is called Slitheringhate, and as the Dark Squad suspected is another Durgeddin the Black blade, it is primed to kill reptiles (a little odd, but stick with me). Buggles also learns all of the above when he attunes the weapon, the wood elf however decides to rename the blade, much to the DMs chagrin. Slitheringhate later becomes Venombane, but only for a short while- Buggles finally (for now) settles on the name- “Mongoose”.

Don’t ask me, I just roll the dice here.

[Recover the helm and scimitar/mongoose(!) 250 XP]

However, Newt and particularly Vinnie are broken- none of the adventurers have any spell powers (or anything else much) left, and between the five of them only a clutch of healing potions. Vinnie is on 8 HP, Newt a little better- the decision is swiftly made, let’s head back out of the mountain and to the cave in which we (less than an hour ago) said our fond farewells to Courana and Geradil.

Not quite a heroes return.




*"Honey, we're home!"*

Vinnie, the silver-tongued druid, tells Courana- his lady love, on his return that he could not stand the thought of her being on her own (with Geradil) during her first night in the wilds.

The druid snuggles up with his honey bunny.

Which leaves the adventurers with plenty of time to kill, it’s early afternoon when the Dark Squad settle into the cave.

The session suddenly heads in a very different direction.

Newt decides to tell his tale- using the smoke and flame of the camp fire for effects he illustrates the story of the tabaxi- (his ancestors) taken from Maztica to Chult as slaves. Long suffering and misery culminating in his parents eventual escape from captivity, and then their perilous journey to Waterdeep. Then he diverts into a spot of personal history- Newt’s travels along the Sword Coast… and eventually to the here and now.

[Tabaxi/Newt history lesson 200 XP]

Thanks Bear- this was great, as was what follows.

Ram takes a moment to remind his friends of his slave experience, and then after many questions- Buggles is particularly interested, the tabaxi is asked about his warlock powers- where does he get them from etc.

There follows a second fire-animated story, Newt’s first meeting with his fiery patron Belphegor, although the tabaxi is less sure about the true nature of his master- a demon, a devil- a fiend of some sort, he’s not certain.

[Newt’s infernal master story 200 XP]

Many of the other members of the Squad weigh in with their thoughts and opinions- Garumn is very dismissive, Ram worries that Newt has signed away his life for a different form of slavery- to a new but potentially just as fiendish and cruel master, Vinnie is more concerned- and caring, while Buggles continues to fret that Newt’s soul is either forfeit, or else already lost.

The questioning goes on for a good twenty minutes here, lots and lots of discussion (including a bit of metaphysics), and Newt is on the spot throughout.

More great roleplay from Bear, but he’s not alone.

[Questions for Newt 100 XP]

Note, many other subjects are pulled into the discussion- one of which is the fact that Buggles seems to be very enamoured/interested in Gwen, his whistle-called skeleton servitor/friend. The wood elf clears up a few things- he’s intrigued by Nightcaller, the summoning whistle, and wishes more than anything to somehow save Gwen’s soul, or else to return her to life… somehow (or something similar).

He wants perhaps to find out who Gwen is/was.

Great work all round.

[Buggles and Gwen 100 XP]

The extended camp fire discussions take the rest of the day, however the cold night passes slowly. The cave proves to be sufficiently out of the way- there are no encounters, and the Dark Squad rise and shine, repeat their farewells, and then healed up head back into the cruel mountain.

It doesn’t take them long to get into more trouble.

Again the adventurers (with Spandwick- “have you found Bel?”) venture through the trog caverns, and from there follow a path that descends rapidly back into the great and glorious glitterhame. Buggles and Ram lead the way, alas while the wood elf is out front, and moving along a steep escarpment, he’s suddenly clutched and stabbed by a tentacled monstrosity, camouflaged and hidden in the rocks and scree. A grick!

Alas only Ram is close enough to see the attack, Buggles isn’t even sure what just snagged and bit him in the back.




*Buggles gets a grick in/on his neck trying to spy up onto the escarpment. A grick in his neck... that's funny, I really don't know why I bother, this is comedy gold.*

It gets to fighting, but not before the grick grabs and bites Buggles some more, the wood elf is quickly bloodied, the creature is also trying to drag him away- up the scree slope.

I rolled ‘20’ for the grick’s stealth, and then repeated the feat with its initiative. Note Buggles’ stealth was a ‘9’, not great.

Ram is quickly in and stabbing at the tentacled aberrant, Garumn with an inspiration point (just to get close enough) flings a hand axe into the beast, at which point it becomes apparent that mundane weapons cause little hurt to the grick.

Buggles meantime flails wildly but fails to dislodge the tentacled brute, Newt eldritch blasts the beast with a little extra hex, the thing is left critically wounded.

At which point however the second grick, lodged high up on a nearby stalagmite, makes its grab for Newt (with advantage) but somehow manages only reveal its location and to wave ineffectively at the tabaxi.

Ram crits and kills the grick still trying to drag Buggles away, and then with his off-hand spins a dagger at the second grick- just a scratch, but it’s a start.

The second grick is hard to get to- it’s up high on the stalagmite, Garumn however with a parkour like leap and slash manages to dig Shatterspike deep into the tentacled bastard.

Buggles gets his second wind and then grabs his longbow out and sinks an arrow into the grick. Newt follows up with another eldritch blast and now the beast is critically wounded, it scurries up to the very top of the stalagmite- looking for somewhere to hide.

The Dark Squad race around the base of the rock formation, finally spotting the tentacled monstrosity- Ram meantime has remembered he has a pair of +1 arrows, he sinks one of the missiles into the second grick, which duly falls from its high perch- dead.

[Pair o’ gricks 900 XP]

The adventurers take a good look about- to make sure there aren’t any more of the tough buggers, and then after monster knowledge checks they chat about gricks. Specifically, do they lair, and do they collect treasure? It’s a possibility, Vinnie remembers reading somewhere that the beasts drag their victims back to their lair to consume- which must be up on the escarpment.

The rogues and Newt are sent up to investigate, which takes the trio a couple of attempts to effect. Garumn races up the slope and then grabs a rope out to help his comrades up.

Meantime Ram and then Buggles make their way through a low opening into a larger cavern with two grick style nests, there’s plenty of coin here, and a salvageable suit of scalemail. The place is cautiously investigated, and then declared safe- the treasure collected and distributed.

[Investigating the grick’s lair 150 XP]

However, while this is going on Garumn atop the scarp spots a hefty looking door over in the eastern end of the great cavern, he recognises the design- it’s a dwarven made door, and the Dark Squad are of course looking for a dwarven door.

The excited paladin races down the slope and rushes straight to the portal, arriving swiftly before it he sinks to his knees, which is where the rest of the Dark Squad (and Spandwick) catch up with him.

“It’s the door!” Garumn states, which is surplus to requirements as Durgeddin the Black’s smith’s mark is etched into the portal.




*"The DOOR!", "Where?", "That lumpy bit on the map- just to the right, see it? You'll probs need to mouse scroll in a way.", "Oh, yeah. Not much to look at is it?" What a moment, the DM basks in the Player's collective glory.*

[The door to the forge is found 250 XP]

There follows a lot of cautious investigation, mostly by Ram but with Buggles also in close attendance, the portal isn’t trapped- furthermore Vinnie declares there’s no magic bound to it. So, it’s just locked- but what a lock, even as Ram is attempting to open it he can see and hear the gears within realigning to make picking the thing a nightmare.

It takes a while, but eventually the rogue has seen enough- he can’t open it.

At which point, somewhat reluctantly Garumn calls for his comrades in arms to draw back- give him room, Shatterspike he explains was forged to cut through all manner of construct(ion)s. There are very few materials that can turn aside the magical blade… alas one of these materials is adamantine, which as it turns out is exactly what the portal is made of.

“Moradin’s hairy testicles!” The paladin isn’t happy, so close…

The Dark Squad are of the opinion that they are therefore now searching the key (and Bel still, of course). Buggles immediately suggests that it’s now time to open the three sealed sarcophagi, but the paladin is much less keen to disturb the dead- “we look high and lo’, only if we cannae find it then do we break the seals on them fine dwarf’s tombs.”

[The door cannot be opened 150 XP]

The high and low searching begins, high first- the second escarpment on the far side of the glitterhame is investigated, Ram clambers up to do the searching, but there’s nothing there to be found.

Which just leaves low- the sinkhole, what did that ancient dwarven scroll say- “wary of the sinkhole”.

Cautiously, the Dark Squad re-enter the fast flowing river cavern which culminates in the sinkhole, it’s slippery here close to the water’s edge. Ram- as always, leads, with Buggles again in close attendance, the pair head down the stair which spirals deep into another large cavern. Host to the plunge pool from the drop off above, the river heads south from the pool, the cavern is full of spray and the roar of the fast moving water.

Odd, there appears to be an ancient brick wall complete with two sodden wooden doors blocking off the eastern section of the cavern, as spotted by the rogues- eventually the other members of the Squad come to take a look.

The first door is stuck Ram determines, Garumn gets to work and smashes it open, within is a massive storeroom, actually as the thieves creep forward they discover that there are actually three large store chambers. The place is rife with mould, but Vinnie is also in close attendance- the mould here looks to be mostly harmless he determines, certainly not the yellow mould they encountered earlier.

The Dark Squad make it to the last section of the chamber, and once there are coolly called to a halt by Ram, the rogue points to a pool of rippling water on the floor, it’s an ooze he confidently states, even though all of the chambers are dotted with very similar looking puddles.

Ram’s right however, this after a ‘26’ perception check- note Ram has a nasty habit in Fantasy Grounds of dropping an active perception check into the Tower and stating “I stop and take a good look around” about every thirty seconds or so, he’s assiduous. The bastard, brothers- gah!




*"Ooze yer friend?", BA-BUM-TISH. Garumn is on fire with the quips again.*

At which point however the session comes to an end, a nice fight for the start of the next session, as the ooze undulates forward- towards the slowly retreating Ram.

[Investigating the sinkhole 100 XP]

Stay safe and well.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Forge of Fury*​
*Session #019 Bel(phegor).

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 4
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 4
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 4

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 4

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
“Screaming” Courana, lady’s maid (Female Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)*

This is session 19, yet another cracker, and this one with lots and lots of action.

Just to remind you the Dark Squad are at present looking for two things- Bel (Spandwick’s wife) and the key to the forge of Durgeddin the Black, the door having already been located.

Last we left the adventurers they were down in the sinkhole, and in an ancient dwarven storeroom- face-to-face (sorta, briefly) with a grey ooze. The ooze having been spotted by Ram while sneaking ahead, with a ‘26’ perception check- the lucky bastard.




*Step away from the Ooze, which is pretty much all you have to do to out run it.*

And so there follows a little rough and tumble with the grey ooze, made slightly more dangerous when a second ooze detaches itself from the ceiling and briefly batters Vinnie with its acid enhanced pseudopod. But the thing is the members of the Dark Squad (with good to great monster knowledge checks) and the players (with years of experience) know how to deal with oozes. The adventurers stay back, throw spells and missiles aplenty, and pretty much take down the slow moving creatures in a matter of moments.

Job done.

[Two grey oozes 200 XP]

The Dark Squad spend a good ten minutes eyeing up the contents of the store chambers, but there’s nothing of interest to be found here. Then an extended chat with Spandwick the Magic Gnome, the little fellow is keen to garner the PCs thoughts regarding the quest to find his missing wife- Bel. Alas some of the members of the Dark Squad have low tolerances for NPCs (Newt- often, Buggles- sometimes, Ram- every now and then). Therefore any conversation that begins with Spandwick asking “Have you found Bel yet?” is fraught with danger. Which is probably why I do it so much.

But I had a reason for doing it now, not just to remind the guys...

Anyway, long story short- Vinnie suggests that Bel may be hiding in a box- she’s smart, she’s small etc. she could be safe and sound just around the corner- the druid consoles Spandwick. Newt however suggests that the box could also serve as Bel's coffin. It gets chippy (but polite chippy) for a while. Vinnie, as always, smooths the way- he’s a silver-tongued bugger, and better still- a reasonable/responsible person who cares for someone other than himself.

That’s not a dig at the players by the way, that’s their PCs- and they play them very well- the PCs in question have other pressing concerns.

[Chatting with Spandwick some more 100 XP]

Soon after a second sprawling storage chamber is discovered and investigated, which proves much easier to do as it’s pretty much empty.

Then back out and into the caverns proper, following a racing river (from the sinkhole above) south which flows into a much faster torrent of water heading west to east. A fifteen foot high natural cavern running alongside the watercourse. An ancient but sturdy dwarven bridge crosses the stream, the cavern continues to the west.




*Dark Squad in exploration mode.*

A waterlogged storeroom is discovered, but left for later investigation, particularly as the place is flooded to around five feet deep, and none of the members of the Squad are keen to go for a swim, and besides the last storerooms generated exactly zero percent interesting (or valuable) stuff.

Let’s head on…

Up a set of natural stairs that once again span the river and around the corner to… what’s this!

The two rogues, as usual, are sneaking ahead of the rest of the gang, and both (Buggles has fallen into line) are stopping every now and then to make active perception checks. Keep in mind that the fast flowing river is also very noisy, but anyway- I digress, over the other side of the underground torrent is a large flopping cave fish, situated just before a very large stalagmite. Again, remember these are experienced players here.

Ram spots the strange sight and cautions Buggles to stay silent and observe (in sign language/thieves cant- the pair have a system). The watched stalagmite suddenly grows a horrendous fanged maw, a whip-thin tentacle lashes out from it- snares the flopping gulping fish and flings it into the aforementioned maw.

NOM-NOM goes the roper.




*There's a fair amount of consternation in the ranks when the Roper/Stalag-biter is spotted, these guys have played this game before.*

Although Buggles later declares the creature to be a stalag-biter (or something similar) after his traditional monster knowledge check roll (usually a ‘4’).

However in the moment the wood elf is the first to react, he fires an arrow at the stony beast (with a ‘1’) and then rushes back around the corner- alerting his comrades in arms to the presence of the stalag-biter/roper.

Ramshambow fires an arrow into the now furious beast and then also takes to heels, although he remains closer to the action but now hidden within the shadows.

The other members of the Dark Squad (all with better initiative than the roper) take it in turns to rush around the corner and fire off their various spells or missile weapons (eldritch blast/produce flame/hand axe/arrow) and then duck back away and out of sight.

Alas their attacks are all misses, the players quickly ascertain that the roper is at least AC 19, that’s tough.

Also a number of the PCs don’t retreat far enough away from the tendril sporting monstrosity, seconds later Garumn and Vincenzo are ensnared- both grappled and restrained. The dwarf paladin is reeled in and the roper’s maw opens wide set to receive, and… fails to take a bite (with advantage, bastard).

Buggles and Newt do the attack hokey-cokey once more, rush in- fire (eldritch blast/arrow) and then run away again.

They both miss.

Garum, before the roper, grabs out Shatterspike, "I've got this guys... I'll take care of the big stony bastard", and then flails wildly- another miss. Then an inspiration point and… he misses again. "Guys? Guys? A little help!"

Ram however is on target once again- he’s a stone cold killer, or else his electronic dice are weighted.

Just a quick note, in this session (in the dice tower) Ram at one point rolls three ‘20’s in a row (all skill checks) while Buggles rolls three ‘1’s in a row (again, all skill checks). Buggles’ dice are busted (again).

The roper chomps down on Garumn, the paladin goes from full HP to bloodied in an instant (24 damage) the dwarf will probably not survive a second bite attack.

The stony bastard also sends another pair of tentacles questing around the corner of the cavern, trying to search out the PCs hidden there. Ram is almost caught in the beast’s grasp.

Buggles dodges out, fires and... misses again, then flees back the way he came.

Newt repeats the trick.

Then again, after an inspiration point.

There is screaming and shouting around the VTT- also a few cursory curses.

Vincenzo however steels the show, he transforms into Vincen G. Octopod and tentacle grabs the roper right back, and so now the big stony bastard is grappled and restrained too.

Oh, and the roper has also been hexed by Newt, it has disadvantage on its strength checks- the DM fumes.

Just to say in game the roper makes a variety of noises during the fracas- mostly onomatopoeia, Vincen G. Octopod also has a range of battle-ready noises- all alas based around the WIBBLE-WIBBLE formula, an audio recording of this confrontation would not make for the closing moments of an action movie.

NURRRR-NURRR!
BLUBL-BLUB!
GROMP!
WIBBLE-WIBBLE!

The roleplay, clearly, is intense.




*Laydees and Gennelpersons, in the watery-blue corner VINCEN Geeee OCTO-Poddddddd! And in the red-for-blood corner, the STA-LAAAAG-BI-TERRRR! Wrastle-ON!*

Garumn spends all of his lay on hands on himself, in an effort to survive another roper bite, keep in mind the dwarf (and the octopod) are still in the clutches of the creature’s tendrils.

Ram fires another arrow into the roper- he’s yet to miss, and now the stony bastard is bloodied (it started with just short of 90 HP).

The roper however fails to bite Vincen G. Octopod (AC 11 or 12) and your glorious DM is fuming.

Buggles fires an arrow into the beast, and now its critically wounded- damn!

Vincen G’s tentacles batter and squeeze… and then Ram fires yet another arrow while scampering back and forth into hiding, and hits yet again- the roper suddenly lurches forward, and it’s tendrils go slack.

Dead.

Which of course causes Garumn and Vincen G. to be unceremoniously dumped into the fast flowing river, the dwarf paladin manages to grab hold of the stony shore and hang on as the river batters him. Vincen G. spreads his tentacles and somehow manages to bridge/span the water.

The remaining members of the Dark Squad rush over to aid their companions away from danger, at which point Vincen G. Octopod is put away as Vinnie the druid returns to his everyday form.

[The roper is dead 1800 XP]

However, a moment later Newt announces, after a ‘20’ monster knowledge check earlier, that ropers are famed for eating precious gems and other forms of treasure.

At which point, of course, the slowly slumping carcass of the roper completes its fall and drop-slides into the fast flowing river. The already assembled Dark Squad- at the river’s edge, use a variety of implements to grab/secure three of the roper’s four tendrils… and then take the strain, as the great beast is flushed away.

It goes back and forth for a while, Newt is almost pulled into the racing watercourse by the weight of the dead roper (and the river’s rush). Eventually Vincenzo manages to grab out his wand of entangle and cast the spell in the area of the roper, the subsequent vegetable growth snares (briefly- act fast) the stony corpse. Then with Ram’s grappling hook embedded in the beast, the dead monstrosity is hauled out of the river/entangle area, and rolled- at last- onto the shore.

The lengths they will go to for a payday.

Job done.

[Get the roper out of the river 200 XP]

Then… well, lots of things happen at once.

Buggles spots a passage to the north and investigates, there are three ancient cells off the concourse- a prison of sorts. Two of the three cell doors are wide open- and out of the first steps a small, middle-aged, female gnome. “Bel”, she says- and smiles, and then a moment later rushes around Buggles and straight into the arms of her husband Spandwick.

Even the wood elf gets emotional- kidding.




*Bel's ALIVE! The roper's dead! Get cutting- let's see what the stony bastard had for lunch... Oh, hello Bel- Garumn, have you found anything yet?*

The reunion continues for a while, with a teary Spandwick introducing his comrades- Bel’s heroic rescuers, the Dark Squad. Bel communicates entirely using various inflexions of the only word she knows… “Bel”, she’s been this way since the fateful show over a decade previous.

Still she’s very grateful for her rescue, and particularly enamoured with her new tabaxi friend- Spandwick explains, she has always liked cats.

Newt, roleplays this incredibly well, eventually curling up before the entranced gnome, purring contentedly as Bel continues to gently pet him.

Meantime Garumn, with Shatterspike in hand, is in the process of gutting the roper- cutting through to the creature’s treasure-filled gizzard.

Meantime (again) Buggles has searched the two open cells- they’re empty, and then located the key to the last locked cell- within is the corpse of a long dead dwarf, and hidden beneath the skeletal remains a pouch of platinum coins and… a big ornate key. The key to the door to the forge of Durgeddin the Black the PCs figure (correctly, as it happens).

There is much rejoicing.

[Find the key to the forge 200 XP]

Then something very strange takes place- Newt decides to attempt to communicate with Bel telepathically, using a message cantrip- and she can respond to his message (he’s so very (very) clever). Somewhere within the female gnome’s mind a dam breaks.

“Bel!” Bel replies.

Then “Bel… Belf… BELFFFFFFF!”

Finally, a much louder still-

“BELPHEGOR!”

But before we go on, just to remind you that Belphegor is the name of the fiery fiend that holds Newt’s soul in thrall. Belphegor is Newt’s (possibly) demonic patron.

At which point, of course, Bel’s head also goes on fire… cue screaming and scrambling.

The DM spams the weird button.

Bel seems entirely unconcerned with the fact that she is aflame.

Bel/Belphegor has a speech, here it goes, and it’s delivered in the demon’s (possibly) gravely growling voice, but through the mouth of the small fiery Bel.

“Kneel before me my kindling apprentice!”

Newt duly complies, Spandwick screams and scrambles away- then stumbles back towards his inferno wife- and then away again. The gnome is a wreck.

The other members of the Dark Squad settle in for the show...

“Harken to me my cat-salamander!”

Newt harkens, as do the rest of the Dark Squad.

WTF is going on here?

“Tell Wildroot that you wish to join the pact of flame, resist the urge to burn the woodsman to the ground- he will set you to your task.”

Newt nods, and makes notes in his book of shadows.

“Discover the last ancestor, she that lives under the cover of darkness- the hag will have the answers.”

“Got it, master.” Newt nods some more.

“When the hands move the end will have begun.”

“WAIT!”

“For the pale dwarf without a face to beg you- only then should you take the ghost home.”

Newt nods frantically, grinning all the while- his master is in da ‘ouse.

“Do not fail me!”

Newt commits to the cause- “I will not fail you master… I will not!”

Belphegor, seconds later, is gone…

Bel's countenance is returned to normal, she's left smiling- and unharmed.

Belphegor's departure is just in time as several other members of the Dark Squad are starting to worry about the Bel to Belphegor transformation (very mostly Vinnie).

[Meet Belphegor 500 XP]

Much chatter follows… mostly circling around the expression- WTF?

However the effect of the demon’s (possibly) brief visit is made more palatable when… Bel begins to speak normally, and to once again expresses her delight at being rescued/freed by the adventurers, and specifically- by Newt. Bel is Bel again, as she was before the accident, Spandwick cries some more.

Then however Garumn, who throughout all of the above has been hard at work around the corner sawing and slicing up the roper, suddenly appears. The dwarf is swathed in blood, he announces that he has found a clutch of gems and a ring in the gizzard of the dead beast.

There is much more rejoicing, particularly when Vinnie confirms that the newly found ring is magical.

Yes- Bel's back. Yes- Newt's demon friend turned up for a look-see, got it. But look! We've found a magic ring!

It's all about priorities.

[Find the roper’s treasure 100 XP]

Eventually, after a bunch more chatter we move on… the Dark Squad are heading back out of the mountain, this in order to deposit Bel and Spandwick in the secret cave in which Courana and Geradil are currently hiding. Good idea.

Although, en route the pair o' rogues and Vinnie decide to go for a bit of a swim in the flooded storeroom they found earlier. Within Ram eventually (there was a lot of caution, and lots of checks here- the PCs were convinced the DM was going to attempt to kill them again... good work me) discovers the skeletal remains of an orc, in the last of the flooded chambers, and with the orc a sack containing three potion flasks.




*"We might as well take a look..."*

Cue an extra-large portion of giggling and rejoicing.

[A clutch of potions 150 XP]

Too soon.

By the time the Dark Squad get out of the mountain and back to their secret cavern lair both Buggles and Vinnie are sweating, and yet at the same time cold and shivery, the pair are also exhausted. There was something bad in the water they’ve just been swimming in it seems.

Or as Vinnie the druid puts it- while breaking the fourth wall- "I knew when we went swimming in there we were gonna get screwed somehow... here it is!"

Medicine checks follow, and it’s soon after decided that activity for the day is at an end- the unwell pair are made comfortable, and after a pair of lesser restoration spells (thanks Vinnie) are no longer diseased. They do however need to rest.

Therefore it’s more chatter and admin-style activity for a while.

First, a very strained conversation between Spandwick and Newt, the gnome is fizzing (and more than a little upset) he’s just worked it out- Belphegor has been lodged in Bel’s head for a decade or more. His wife has suffered terribly during this time, including spending three years incarcerated in an asylum in Helm’s Hold, and for what? So, that the fiery demon (possibly) could pass on a message to Newt?

The tabaxi however is also at a loss- Belphegor has only communicated with him once previously (see Newt’s backstory). Spandwick’s anger is soon spent, he’s just upset because Bel has had to endure a lot of hurt… and for what?

Later Newt gets around to using his identify ritual, the ring recovered from the roper’s gizzard is… a ring of spell storing- empty atm, but after a dice-off between Newt and Vinnie for ownership, it's soon after filled with helpful druid spells. Vincenzo for the win.

Potions of healing, water breathing and invisibility are also identified and distributed.

The rest of the day and night is spent resting- nothing happens (except a bit of Vinnie/Courana snuggling), although… on first watch Ram spots (‘20’) a huge dragon that suddenly wings over to obscure the moon, and then swoops around the Stone Tooth mountain and then away.

The rogue gawps for a while, and then rushes to wake and tell his friends- he determines the great dragon was an ancient red (this after another ‘20’ check- remember Ram spent some of his last downtime reading and researching dragonkind).

“Ashardalon?” Buggles asks, but none of his colleagues have the answer.

[Ram spots an ancient red dragon 150 XP]

Then sleep, and the morning after back to the glitterhame, and quickly and safely to the door to the forge of Durgeddin the Black, and this time Garumn has the key in hand.

Beyond are wide, well-made, but ancient dwarven stairs that lead up into a hexagonal chamber- with a blue tiled floor, and containing three great dwarven statues (of dwarves, armed with axes) and also two hefty wooden doors exiting northeast and northwest.




*Four players and a GM, that's five times 30 (minutes) = 2-and-a-half hours of our collective existence on this planet that we are never getting back. Remember this day, sadly I probably will. *

The rogues get into action, and… suddenly there are a lot of average to low rolls, the mooching around and checking/re-checking things goes on for bloody ages, the pair can’t find anything untoward very much. So long is the prevaricating and the false starts to an explanation regarding what's going on in here, that short fuse/curious cat Newt decides just to take an option. The tabaxi dodges forward to the northwest door, as the rogues in the room rush back and away (and out of danger) and wrenches it open. The two nearest statues swing their axes and the cat creature has taken two slashing swipes by the time he gets back to his friends and out of range.

It's a beautiful thing to watch on the VTT- Newt's token suddenly scuds forward towards the northwest door, Bear (playing Newt) begins to announce "I rush forward and just grab the door..." and in the same instance, like some sort of balletic dance, the two rogue tokens on screen dash back and away- while their handlers (Buggles played by Stu & Ram played by Kev) announce in unison "Run!"

At last, the other PCs/players are getting the hang of Newt.

“ME-OW!”

There follows more checking, re-checking and associated dice rolls- the second door- northeast, is similarly trapped Ram discovers. However, that leaves no obvious exits to the chamber. Note at this point the rogues have searched for secret doors on three separate occasions already, and have failed to break a ‘10’- including three ‘1’s out of their six checks.

I kid you not, thirty bloody minutes...

Eventually, at last, Ram finds a secret door behind the eastern statue, and they’re in…

[The statue chamber 200 XP]

Into a passage with more stairs heading up- halfway to the top and a great dwarven mouth complete with beard suddenly appears ahead of the gang and begins shouting warnings in dwarven- “Alert! Alert! Intruders approach!” Garumn and Vinnie translate.

Then on, up the stairs at a rush comes Garumn- “Come on lads, the secrets out!”

The dwarven paladin of Moradin bursts into a huge high-ceilinged, magnificently columned, vaulted dwarven hall- lit by torches on the walls, and a campfire amidst a sprawl of bed rolls, and over at the far end- a throne.




*"Intaeum!" Garumn hollers- it's Scottish, or at least Irvine Welsh Scottish.*

Then a voice, out of the shadows- “Turn around and leave now, this is your one and only warning!”

The voice possess a rich Scottish burr, which means…

“Evil bloody dwarves!” Buggles states to guffaws.

But that’s the end of the session- cliff-hanger.

As I said at the start- another bloody cracker.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Excellent stuff. Looking forward to (presumably eventually) discovering what Belphegor's message to Newt means. Keep it coming.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Forge of Fury*​
*Session #020 The Duergar and the Ghost.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 4
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 4
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 4

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 4

NPCs, rescued prisoners of the Orcs- hiding in a cave beyond the mountain.
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
“Screaming” Courana, lady’s maid (Female Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)
Bel, the beautiful and lovely wife of Spandwick (Female Gnome)*

This is session 20, and I’m getting as tired of writing this as you are of reading it, probably, but… yet another cracker, and nearly two hours of hot-fun action to start off with.

The Dark Squad have entered the halls of Durgeddin the Black (they presume, correctly) and have been told to clear off by a surly (hidden) dwarf, or at least someone or something with a dwarven accent (Scottish for the roleplay).

The PCs (actually players) don’t know, but very quickly begin to suspect (they’ve played this game for a while, remember) that they’re chatting to duergar, the evil grey dwarves. Point of fact there are four duergar in the chamber- all invisible, including Ghared- a low level leader type who is doing the chatting for his kin.

There’s a bit of back and forth- Vinnie attempts to say some nice things, to explain the situation, and in the process to list all of the Dark Squad’s victories to date- subtext, we’re tough buggers (nice passive aggressive Jim).

But Ghared doesn’t give a stuff- he’s not buying whatever it is the druid’s trying to sell- he wants the PC intruders to depart, tout suite.

However, negotiations come to a sudden hiatus when Newt dashes into the chamber- dims the torchlight (nearby- check the area of effect for Control Flames) and then goes on a rant.

Basically, the cat-man’s patience wears thin…

The duergar (obviously) take exception to this, they’re that way inclined- and a trio of the grey dwarves, initially invisible, fling javelins at the tabaxi- and that’s a crit and two hits, Newt is critically wounded in an instant.




*Duergar, giving a bad name to Dwarves everywhere.*

Newt Hellish Rebukes one of his now visible attackers, and then…

Vinnie starts up again- “Wait! Wait! Mes amis, we are not ear to bring violents!”

So, we’re back to chatting for a while, but it’s only a short while because even though the silver-tongued druid is making nice, and rolling high with his various social skill checks… the PCs have just about figured out what’s going on here. The duergar are producing fake Durgeddin the Black hand axes and selling them on.

[Vinnie stops the violence, albeit briefly 200 XP]

Obviously Ghared is less than impressed that the PCs have figured out their scheme, also the druid is still doing his passive aggressive- still making sure the duergar know just how tough the Dark Squad are.

Newt in the meantime has glugged a healing potion or two, which is fortunate because the duergar are getting tired of the chatter- they soon start throwing javelins again, several of them rushing forth in their enlarged forms.

Bring on the ultra-violence.

Garumn takes a javelin hit as he stomps forward, however the dwarven paladin manages to bloody the nearest grey dwarf with Shatterspike. Ram rushes over and finishes it off- he cuts the first enemy down.

See, not so tough the duergar.

But that was the one already burnt by Newt.

Garumn takes another hit- this from an enlarged war pick wielding grey dwarf, and now he’s bloodied- yep, already.

Newt with his magic and Buggles with his scimitars are both way off target, the tabaxi spends an inspiration point to try again- and then rolls lower still.

Vinnie lets loose his faerie fire- “let uz light zees buggers up!”

Alas both of the duergar targeted make their saves, so- the Dark Squad are going to have to do this the hard way.

Garumn swings heartily and misses, and then repeats Newt’s feat- he spends an inspiration point and rolls lower still.

There is much wailing and gnashing of teeth around the VTT.

Buggles slashes one of the enlarged duergar, while Ram stabs Ghared (the duergar leader) with his magical rapier- the leader-type immediately orders one of the other duergar warriors to go and get some help.

Garumn slashes and cuts the third enemy- all three duergar are injured now, but none of them yet bloodied.

It doesn’t last, Newt’s fires a (Crit) eldritch blast into the enlarged duergar heading for the door behind the throne, to go and fetch reinforcements- the grey dwarf falls short of his destination. Killed in an instant.

Vinnie locks eyes on Ghared, shakes his head and then… hold person, and the duergar leader is frozen in position- paralysed.

Buggles stabs and heavily wounds the last duergar in the fight (atm), who is also attempting a tactical retreat while screaming for his comrades, the grey dwarf is desperate to get the message out. Garumn rushes forward and cuts the grey dwarf enemy down (with yet another crit).

Ram, soon after joined by Buggles, finishes off the still paralysed Ghared- they’re all heart the bloody rogues.

[Ghared and the duergar warriors are despatched 1050 XP]

The PCs relax (a little)- the fight is over, but they don’t have long- the DM is keen to move this on swiftly. The Dark Squad quickly search the fallen duergar and snaffle a bit more gold coin, and a potion of healing. Which is also quickly quaffed by Newt.

The adventurers also figure out that the forge is through the doors to the south east- they can hear more duergar at work in there, they think- again, correctly.

However, seconds later the door behind the throne opens and… yet another duergar warrior is revealed. The grey dwarf starts shouting and is swiftly stabbed by Ram, and then eldritch blasted by Newt. Then, just as swiftly, the now bloodied duergar warrior disappears- invisible.

The alarm has been raised.




*Duergar, now you see 'em- now you don't.*

The Dark Squad spot another duergar in the newly revealed chamber ahead which is some kind of meeting room complete with massive stone table, and with another door exiting over the far side.

Then, the second duergar disappears from sight too.

There follows three turns or so of the PCs trying to figure out where the two new (invisible) enemies are.

Vinnie takes a risk and conjures an entangle spell in the doorway to the newly revealed chamber, effectively blocking(-ish) the route. Alas at this point one of the two invisible duergar has already escaped the meeting room and is stood pretty much in the Dark Squad’s midst. The second duergar however is caught within the compass of the entangle spell, restrained but still invisible, helpfully the warrior is also out of sight of the adventurers (around a corner).

They still can’t see/target it.

Newt, in a panic, swigs down his potion of invisibility, he too disappears.

The duergar hunt continues for a short while, that is until one of the invisible buggers’ flings open the doors to the forge and starts yelling for his comrade’s attention (which, of course, does not affect the grey dwarf’s ongoing invisibility). There are another four duergar in the forge at their work- although now the PCs have their attention. One of the new enemies revealed is Snurrevin, another leader type, who has a few wizard spells at his disposal- although the PCs are not aware of this, yet.

It gets to fighting again.

Vinnie stops a javelin, and his concentration is broken- the entangle spell fades and the entangled invisible duergar is now freed up to alert Nimira, the warrior leader type of the grey dwarves.

Meantime the duergar warriors in the forge begin to move out- either invisible or enlarged, and start to mix it with the Dark Squad.

Just to say that in game, and ahead of (but during) what follows, one of the players stated (something like)- “I don’t think we’re going to make it…”. After the game two other players also messaged me to say that they were surprised (and gladdened) that they got through the following fracas.

It took a while, maybe ninety more minutes from here to the end of the fight- it was a close one.

Ready…

Ramshambow stops a javelin, and the rogue is bloodied in an instant.

Seconds later Nimira the two-handed sword wielding, and heavily armoured female duergar tyrant rushes into battle, Buggles holds the her up- slashing and cutting the enlarged and enraged grey dwarf.

Vinnie has seen enough, Vincen-Tiger makes his first appearance, the great beast rushes over to claw at Nimira.




*Vincen Tiger, he's GRRReaaat!*

An enlarged duergar warrior meantime rushes out of the forge screaming, and straight into Garum who guts the warrior in an instant- dead (with a little extra divine smite, and a Crit).

There is joy in the hearts of the players.

Seconds later a second (formerly invisible) duergar swings into action and buries its war pick in the dwarf paladin’s back, Garumn is now heavily wounded.

Ram takes an already wounded duergar down with his magical rapier, however the rogue also finds another invisible enemy the hard way- the duergar buries its war pick in the rogue’s leg. Ram is now also heavily wounded.

Nimira meantime slashes and bloodies Vincen-Tiger with a single hit.

Buggles continues to try to keep Nimira at bay but misses three times in a row- needing to spend an inspiration point to get in that final all important miss.

There is consternation and fretting within the ranks. I think at some point one of the players said something like “We just need to start hitting!” Slightly irate, and somewhat dismayed his colleagues were perhaps just not trying hard enough to roll high.

Oh, and keep in mind I’m mostly only reporting the hits here, the misses (mostly) go unreported.

Snurrevin, the duergar wizard, launches a shatter spell, a crack of thunder and Ram and Garumn are left staggering, both are now critically wounded (on approx. 6 HP each).

Vincen-Tiger gets hit by another war pick wielding duergar warrior, who suddenly just appears in the midst of the PCs.

This kind of treachery from the (cruel) DM leads to hissing and cursing from the players around the VTT.

Newt hits a duergar (for 8 fire damage) using his new spell- Belphegor’s Fiery Blast (a reskinned eldritch blast) and that’s his potion of invisibility spent.

Vincen-Tiger bites Nimira, and at last the two-handed sword wielding duergar warrior is bloodied.

Garumn takes another war pick hit- the paladin is still standing, but woozy (and now on 1 HP), seconds later the dwarf suddenly convulses- as if electrocuted, and collapses onto the floor and sprawls into unconsciousness.

Browngnaw, Snurrevin’s rat familiar, sneakily delivering that last shocking grasp attack.

Ram keeps stabbing at the enlarged duergar swatting at him, but he can’t kill it- Newt tries to help out with another Belphegor’s fiery blast- but still the grey dwarf survives.

Note there are still five duergar (including Snurrevin and Nimira) in the fight.

Nimira guts Vincen-Tiger with her greatsword, and then snarls threats at the newly revealed (and already wounded) Vincenzo. The duergar leader pays the price for her grandstanding- Buggles Crits her with his magical scimitar, and now she too is critically wounded (on 7 HP).




*Garumn has taken a proper beating, as has Ram- and he's running away as fast as he can. Newt is hiding- Buggles is in action while Vinnie is no longer wearing the cat's pyjamas.*

The druid however is thwarted some more- Snurrevin exits the forge and paralyses him with a hold person spell, and then immediately orders the nearest duergar warrior to head over and slay the shifter. The duergar warrior complies and buries its war pick in the druid, bloodying him in an instant.

It’s at this point that another one of the players cautions his co-players for not rolling hard enough, or something similar.

The tension is mounting, although… perhaps the above caution does the job.

Seconds later Vinnie shakes off the paralysis, although needing an inspiration point to make the save.

In the next moment Garumn makes his first death save, and… ‘20’ the paladin is back on his feet- having first spent all of his lay on hands, and now shouting the odds at the semi-startled duergar.

“COME ON! I’ll tek tha lot of yers!”

Ram meantime has taken to his heels- the rogue is mid-run away, he’s desperately trying to get some healing (a potion), however he is being chased- all the way out of the chamber and back down the stairs, by an enlarged duergar.




*Run Ram! Run! And sure enough, Ram ran.*

At which point the rogue gets enough distance between himself and his pursuer to chug a healing potion- that tastes nice.

Belphegor’s fiery blast comes again- and, at last, another of the enlarged duergar falls.

Nimira (on 7 HP) has seen enough, the duergar warrior leader disappears from sight and attempts to find somewhere safe to hide (actually she initially flees back to her room).

Buggles, freed up now that Nimira has turned invisible and departed, launches himself at Snurrevin- the duergar smith’s shield spell fails to keep the wood elf’s magical scimitar- MONGOOSE! at bay, and now the smith is bloodied. Snurrevin fights back- he enlarges and then sticks his over-sized war pick in the elf- honours even.

But not for long, the revived druid- Vinnie, conjures a moonbeam from his ring of spell storing- the last remaining duergar warrior in the chamber, and Snurrevin, are both caught in the radiant blaze.

The pair are burnt some more (at the start of their turns) as the druid continues to concentrate on the spells fiery spotlight.

The now badly wounded enlarged duergar warrior escapes the blaze- and then buries its war pick in Garumn- the paladin is now also back to being critically wounded (and back on 7 HP).

However the formerly fleeing Ram is now heading back into the chamber, after healing the rogue goes toe-to-toe with the enlarged duergar warrior chasing him, and swiftly takes the brute down.

The Dark Squad are getting there…

Another Belphegor’s fiery blast and Snurrevin (even with another shield spell) feels the pain.

Buggles slices the last enlarged duergar warrior, and now it too is critically wounded (on 5 HP) but the wood elf can’t finish the terror off, nor can Vinnie who repositions his moonbeam to illuminate the tough enemy (now on 1 HP).

Snurrevin meantime takes another hit, this one from Shatterspike and the snarling Garumn, the grey dwarf has seen enough. Snurrevin disappears and in one headlong dash flees the forge, and the halls of Durgeddin the Black.

Garumn, meantime- after an entire turn of misses from all of the other PCs, finally takes down the last duergar warrior, this enemy (starting the fight with only 30 or so HP) has managed to survive over half-a-dozen (low damage roll) hits and for the entire fracas (he was the duergar that opened the door and spotted the PCs in the great hall).

[Death to the duergar some more, although both leaders escape 1000 XP]

Then ten seconds of silence, as the Dark Squad hold their various poses and wait to see if any more grey dwarves are going to suddenly appear. Followed by ten minutes of run around paranoia, including Ram firing arrows into dark empty spaces which could/might contain invisible enemies. Then a sudden dash (by the entire group) to get to the front door to the halls (which they left open) and there to lock the portal.

[Searching and fretting about the missing duergar 150 XP]

This in order to seal the leader type duergar enemies within the forge, to make sure none of them get away.

Too late.

Then ten minutes more of random creeping about including the opening and closing of various doors… it was great to watch on the VTT, unbridled paranoia.

Oh, and in the midst of the rushing about the chugging of healing potions, Vinnie’s ring of spell storing is also just about on empty and Garumn has nothing (lay on hands, spells) left to use.

No duergar are found, of course.

The Dark Squad are convinced that there are two enemies still in the halls with them, but if they read this then the secret’s out- Snurrevin has already exited the place.




*Spot the invisible Duergar.*

Where’s Nimira, well- for a good while she was stood in the same hall as the PCs were massed- while they were expending their healing and bickering about what doors to open/close, and where to check next…

But then the duergar warrior saw her opportunity and took it… let’s leave it at that, except to say- she’s not gone away.

Although the Dark Squad, after a little more chatter (and associated monster knowledge checks) have figured out that the duergar’s invisibility only lasts about an hour.

The adventurers poke around the revealed chambers for a good while longer, including snooping around the rooms from which Nimira emerged- a smashed up bedroom, a storeroom and a toilet cubicle (the only location not searched- and the location, of course, of the secret door). Then a very brief examination of the forge chamber nearby- the duergar were indeed making Durgeddin the Black style fake hand axes, there the Dark Squad settle down for a well-earned rest.

[More duergar hunting, including locking the outer door 150 XP]

Rest done the bodies of the fallen are searched, and a little more coin found.

Then, a plan- of sorts. Vinnie discerns that Snurrevin- and the other duergar previously working in the forge have effectively left sooty trails- this after a 20+ survival check, with lots of help from Buggles. Another three or four checks later and the Dark Squad are convinced that Snurrevin has already exited the halls and has therefore been locked out.

Alas the trail of Nimira is much more difficult to find.

[Concerted hunting for the missing duergar leaders 200 XP]

The adventurers continue to nose around the opened-up chambers, the rogues sneaking ahead as always. The pair discover that the stream that runs through the forge plunges into a deep hollow. The rest of the Dark Squad catch up, and there’s more chatter- they’re now convinced that the duergar entered the forge from this direction, somehow.

Then Ram spots through the dark and mist that there’s a hard to get to ledge with a rope ladder heading down from it- down into the dark watery chasm.

[Searching and finding the ledge 100 XP]

After a brief chat the decision is made- they need to investigate the hard to get to ledge- cue Vincen G. Spider, the giant arachnid scuttles over to the ledge which has a very small door/passage leading north from it, a crawlspace. Vincen G. Spider has a rope tied around its abdomen. Ten minutes later and the giant spider is gone, and Vinnie has secured the rope, and with a variety of pitons employed by Ram to anchor the other end, and to make the crossing easier.

The Dark Squad safely traverse the dangerous drop-off.

[Safely traverse to the ledge 200 XP]

Ram, and then Buggles, are sent ahead into the crawlspace- the pair discover that a spur of the passage exits into the bathroom (in Nimira’s chambers) they decided not to search earlier.




*It very quickly becomes obvious that the secret passage leads into the ancient bathroom- the only chamber the Dark Squad pointedly declared they were not searching. That's a learning moment.*

The crawlspace continues on north, eventually exiting into a much larger chamber- with a well, a gathering space of some sort- the floor of the chamber however is littered with the ancient armoured skeletal remains of over twenty individuals. Mostly orcs, but also half-a-dozen long dead dwarves.

“This was a massacre”, Buggles states.
“And we didn’t do it!” Vinnie adds.

Then, suddenly, the ghostly form of an elaborately robed dwarf steps out of the nearest wall and begins talking at the nearest PCs.

What follows is a precis, not the whole shebang- I’d written up the ghost dwarf’s speech(es) previously and practised them beforehand.

“The orcs that came for us- they followed us, from the north. We travelled for hundreds of miles through secret ways, known to few- and yet still they followed us!”

“We came to settle here, he brought us here- to watch and wait he said.”

“Still they found us!”

“They were sent after us, don’t you see!”

“No! Not after us- they were sent after him- to kill him, that’s it.”

“Don’t you see! DON’T YOU SEE!”

The dwarven ghost is hectoring, and spluttering in fury as it ends its speech.

Note several of the PCs have been asking questions while the ghost is about its tirade.

“Are you talking about Durgeddin the Black?”

“Were you here with Durgeddin?”

That kind of thing, but the ghost is not here for a Q&A.

The ghost’s tirade ends spectrally spluttering in Buggles’ face, remarkably the wood elf makes the decision to chat and play nicely with the screaming strange entity, even more remarkably he succeeds.

The dwarf ghost drifts off, down a corridor to the east- the Dark Squad after a brief chat- mostly speculation and shrugs, follow after the haunted dwarf.

All the way into another larger communal space, with another well- although this area without the remains of slaughtered dwarves and orcs.

The ghost suddenly turns and spies the adventurers following after him.

“Ah, there you are- do you remember the story he told us about the man and the crocodile?” and we move into the ghostly dwarf’s second speech, again a precis follows-

“Man was sad because he had to cross the river which was full of crocodiles. Crocodile saw this and offered to safely transport man to the other side of his river kingdom.”

Long story short… Crocodile takes man safely to the far bank, although before ferrying him across he makes man promise to pay back the favour.

On the far bank crocodile immediately cashes in his favour, asking the man to reciprocate and carry him on his back across the kingdom of man.

Man tries to worm out of his obligation but caught in his promise has to return the favour.

Man puts crocodile on his back and carries him across the kingdom of man…

At which point the ghostly dwarf asks the Dark Squad about the story- what does it mean?

Of the offered answers Buggles’ is the most convincing, confidently stating the story of crocodile and man is all about having to keep your promise.




*Buggles' new BF, the wood elf has a thing for the undead it seems...*

The ghostly dwarf nods sagely, and then lets the PCs know that “he said something similar, but he had a another answer…”

The ghost then, as suddenly, calls for silence with a shush, and then states- “they’re in here…” and walks through the nearest stone door.

But that’s the end of the session.

[The dwarf ghost 500 XP]

And I swear at least two of the players said “Ohhhrrr!” in an effort to get me to go on… that was three-and-a-half hours of D&D with only one five-minute break. We usually have three breaks in a session.

Got ‘em, a bit.

More next time.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Excellent stuff. Looking forward to (presumably eventually) discovering what Belphegor's message to Newt means. Keep it coming.



Thanks, will do.

Also, if you find any good story hours (5e by choice) then point me at 'em.

Half-term this next week, I'll be in the building but without students- so, y'know- a little light reading, helps pass the time.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Forge of Fury*​
*Session #021 Love Hurts.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 4
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 4
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 4

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 4

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
“Screaming” Courana, lady’s maid (Female Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)
Bel, the beautiful and lovely wife of Spandwick (Female Gnome)*

This is session 21, and screw the players- I bloody loved it.

I think they enjoyed it too.

Just a warning ahead of time- SPOILERS, this is an ongoing game- please don’t say anything in the comments section here that could spoil the player’s surprise in future sessions.

Last we left the Dark Squad they were in the long lost forge of Durgeddin the Black, they’ve chased the duergar away- or else slaughtered them; they’ve encountered a dwarf ghost that alternatively yaps at them and then (when they ask questions of the spectral wanderer) duly ignores them.

There’s a lot of the latter in this session, the ghost quite often just keeps emphasising whatever it was it said last, rather than answer any of the PCs questions- the most often asked question so far is some variant of- “do you know/were you here with Durgeddin the Black?”

However, the dwarf ghost obviously has his own agenda.

So annoying is the spectral dwarf that by the end of this session Ram has said aloud to his comrades, and therefore secured permission from them, to stab the spooky bastard up the next time it appears.

But I digress, let’s get on with the here and now- the start of the session.

Last session, and after a rambling story about Man and the Crocodile, the ghostly dwarf suddenly declares ‘they’re in here…’ and then passes through a nearby door.




*They're in here...*

The adventurers, after checking out the portal before them, follow the ghost in- to a ramshackle and ruined guard chamber filled with broken bunks and the armoured skeletal remains of a bunch more very dead dwarves- which, of course, seconds later, rise up to challenge the Dark Squad.

Less than five minutes in and we’re already rolling initiative, there’s going to be plenty of fighting in this session, promise.

Nine ancient dwarven skeletons rise up, the first is swatted by Buggles but keeps to its feet- Vincenzo rushes into the chamber and unleashes a Thunderwave, and still there are no casualties- bones fly but all nine undead continue to press the attack.




*Let's get ready to RUUUUUMBLE!*

Vincenzo is stabbed twice, Buggles and Ram once each.

And suddenly there’s a lot of “bloody hell…” going on from the players around the VTT.

Ram, with Deadend (his Durgeddin the Black undead bane rapier) at last takes one of the dwarven skeletons down, meantime Buggles and Vinnie both get stabbed again. The druid is closing in on bloodied, and much too close to the front line.

“Let me owt ov ear!” He yelps but is mostly ignored, or giggled at.

Newt rushes forward and unleashes a burning hands spell into the close-packed chamber- skeletons sizzle, although only one more of the undead falls. The tabaxi flees back the way he came.

Buggles cuts a pair of skeletons down with his twin scimitars- five left, and now the adventurers are giving ground (a little) as the unthinking undead continue to spill out of the chamber.

Vinnie conjures his shillelagh and batters another skeleton down- that’s just four left. Buggles alas gets sliced again and now he’s on just 10 HP, Ram however cuts the offending enemy down.

Three left- then a Belphegor’s fiery blast from Newt and we’re down to two.

Garumn at last manages to connect with Shatterspike- just one enemy left, the remaining skeleton stabs the dwarven paladin, and then is smashed to pieces by the club wielding druid.

The fight, at last, is over- and Buggles and Vinnie are bloodied (or worse), although soon after a little more healing is dished out.

[Destroy the dwarven skeletons 450 XP]

A brief search of the wrecked room and the sprawled undead locates a bag of silver coins, however seconds later and the dwarven ghost is back in the chamber and chirruping again. Questioning the Dark Squad with regard to their understanding of the story of the Man and the Crocodile (see the last session for the full story).

The ghost finally reveals that ‘he’, the ‘he’ in question being the original storyteller (who the Dark Squad are at present presuming to be Durgeddin the Black), was of the opinion that the Man with the Crocodile on his back would benefit from being able to work together, and their ability to see further.

Most odd.

The chatter goes on, with the dwarven ghost repeatedly ignoring the PCs questions and interruptions- note Buggles is in the spectral being’s face- not confrontational, just trying to catch the ghost out, pressing and cajoling- attempting to extract more information.

Eventually the Dark Squad garner the following new info, I say the Dark Squad- but it’s mostly Buggles doing his best Columbo impression.

1) It seems ‘he’ (Durgeddin the Black) said that someone would come along eventually, and that the ghost would recognise them when they showed up. The Dark Squad presume that they are the ‘someone/them’ in the previous rambling statement.

2) ‘He’ told the ghost to warn ‘them’ about the dragon below.

3) Also to tell ‘them’ not to worry too much about the dragon below, because there was something else far more dangerous down there with the dragon. Which isn’t that comforting.

Apologies for some of the above, by which I mean the complexity- but the dwarven ghost will not surrender its name, nor will it confirm that the stories it tells and the things it says are the words and warnings of Durgeddin the Black.

The dwarven ghost repeatedly avoids answering all such questions.

Therefore, it’s a bit of a mystery, or else presumptions have to be made in order to make sense of the situation.

The Dark Squad are therefore of the opinion that Durgeddin the Black is talking to them via the dwarven spirit, although there’s some thought that the ghost may in fact actually be Durgeddin the Black. At least the thought is entertained for a short while.

[Buggles is Columbo 300 XP]

Eventually after more chatter the ghost invites the Dark Squad to follow him into a ‘terrible place’, and then walks through a nearby wall. After a bit more muffled hinting (the ghost shouting through the wall) it becomes apparent that there is a secret door present, and then another- the PCs pass through both and into a ruined and wrecked dwarven chapel. With broken stone pews, walls carved with images of the dwarven pantheon- chipped and ancient, and with lots of broken bones and at least one sprawled dead body (an orc). Over the far side of the chamber is an altar on which rests the armoured ancient body of a dwarf.

The Dark Squad think they have found the final resting place of Durgeddin the Black, they investigate- Ram is quickly to the front of the chapel, Buggles hides behind one of the stone benches while the rest of Dark Squad hang back.

Ram is danger-man, he dares all.




*Ram is Danger Man! But check out the HP bars- says it all.

The above picture supplied by Bear- more like this please- full screen FTW!*

Alas (for Ram) caution quickly proves to be the watchword. Two ogre skeletons rapidly assemble from the bone piles and come staggering forward, while at the same time the orc body picks itself up, draws its battered longsword and begins barking in its guttural tongue- Orcish. Garumn translates, the undead is threatening to pick out and eat the marrow from Ram’s bones.

Friendly.

It gets to fighting.

Vinnie dodges into the chapel and attempts to ‘light up zee enemies’ with his faerie fire, alas only one of the ogre skeletons succumbs to the glowing burst, Garumn meanwhile totters forward and flings a handaxe into the illuminated brute- the missile hits but hardly makes a mark on the ogre skeleton.

To make matters worse Ram makes a bee-line for the newly risen orc and attacks, and then rolls a ‘1’ followed by a ‘2’. Buggles fires his longbow into the nearest ogre skeleton and then ducks back out of sight.

Newt gets a little closer and identifies the creature now attacking Ram- the newly risen orc is in fact a wight, which is not good. The tabaxi warns Ram, and his companions, and then fires Belphegor’s fiery blast into the creature. The wight however barely flinches, only snarls some more threats.

Garumn gets smashed over the head by an ogre skeleton, but he’s as tough as old boots the dwarven paladin, the wight meantime repeatedly fails to slice Ram with its blade.

Vinnie has seen enough, he cancels his faerie fire and launches a moonbeam into the midst of the undead trio- and yet the puddle of radiant light doesn’t bother the enemies too much (low damage rolls).

Garumn gets his range and suddenly one of the ogre skeletons is left staggering, this after a titanic hit from Shatterspike with a bit of divine smite thrown in for good measure.

Ram attacks again, and rolls a ‘2’ with Deadend- his undead bane magical rapier, he spends an inspiration point to do it again… and he does, he rolls another ‘2’.

You probably heard the groans around the VTT from wherever you were sat on Tuesday night (about 9-ish) the players were very unhappy. Ram of course hits the wight with his off-hand dagger attack but the adventurers are very aware that the creature needs magical damage to really hurt it.

Buggles rushes over and joins in the fracas, trying to help out his fellow backstabbing bastard, seconds later Newt hits again with another Belphegor special, and this time rolls max damage on his dice, and very suddenly the wight is bloodied and beyond.

Moments later the continued radiant burn of Vinnies moonbeam is enough to turn the undead terror (the orc wight) into ash, likewise the second ogre skeleton is also left staggering by the radiant flare. The beast however has enough about it to smash its greatclub into Ram (now on 4 HP) and then drag itself out of the moonbeam’s compass.

Garumn continues to keep the second ogre skeleton at bay- hitting the brute again with Shatterspike.

Ram meantime lances Deadend into the other skeleton ogre, the brute is now critically wounded, Buggles with his magical scimitar, Mongoose, finishes it off. The wood elf then dashes off to the second skeleton ogre and with a critical hit with his off-hand blade leaves the last enemy also floundering and critically injured.

Then another Belphegor special from Newt, and then- at last, Vinnie flings a produce flame and burns the last undead down.

Victory for the Dark Squad.

[Ogre skeletons and orc wight champion 1600 XP]

The fight is over and moments later, as the adventurers recover and nose around the chamber, the dwarven ghost (as usual) reappears, or else he floats through a wall and immediately starts yapping at the PCs.

Note various members of the Dark Squad are beginning to lose their patience with the dwarven ghost, Vinnie quickly determines that the spectral being is telling them lies- specifically when it tells them that the body on the altar is that of Durgeddin the Black.

After a bit more chivvying, snarling and manoeuvring the ghostly dwarf admits that he left the dead dwarf on the altar, in an effort to make it appear to be the remains of Durgeddin the Black. This revelation however only leads to more questions- which the ghost determinedly (as usual) avoids answering.

The Dark Squad continue to press the ghost but the creature is unbending, meantime Buggles and Newt locate a little more treasure hidden behind the altar, including a clutch of low level scrolls.

There follows a brief break as the adventurers discuss their situation- what are they doing here, they’ve found the forges- which was their mission, they’ve killed/run off the duergar, there may or may not be a dragon down below, or else- and this is Buggles’ theory- the way below is an entrance into the Underdark.

The dwarven ghost is therefore mostly being ignored, the decision is the Dark Squad are going to investigate the rest of the complex and then re-examine the situation depending on what they find in the unexplored areas. Only then will they decide whether to depart this place or else to head on below.

The above party discussion continues for over an hour as the adventurers take a short rest, and spend a few healing hit dice.

Note Vinnie spends all 4 HD and gets back 11 HP, that’s some great rolls right there.

Towards the end of the hour the dwarven ghost drifts off elsewhere. The PCs let it go- they’re not enamoured of the spirit.

[Lots of party chat and a bit of blather with the ghost 250 XP]

The Dark Squad head back out into the dwarven chambers and begin listening, checking and then quietly opening doors- the gang search their way through several broken rooms, each containing the skeletal remains of orcs and dwarves and the shattered remains of the various furnishings.

A few low value semi-precious stones are found, but nothing of real interest.

Then, at last, a much larger- and more interesting looking chamber is discovered, with the remains of wall hangings, a massive rug, and over the far side a desk, chair and bed. Newt dashes over to explore… and discovers (the hard way) the rug of smothering.

Moments later and the mumbling tabaxi is grappled, restrained, blinded and down to 10 HP- he’s being crushed, and actually screaming not mumbling. His compatriots just can’t hear him properly.

There follows five or so minutes of rug/carpet jokes culminating in Garum shouting ‘I am the axe-minister’ before rushing to attack.

Also Buggles cautions that perhaps this is another visitation from Belphegor, and that the rug may in fact be teaching the tabaxi a few new spells.

Newt’s hellish rebuke, in reaction to the rug’s crush, burns the carpet- seconds later and the tabaxi manages to crawl, sprawl, roll and tumble out of the construct’s terrible embrace.




*Newt is looking particularly rugged this evening. Here's the RUG DOCTOR! Owww! Carpet BURN! No, leave him- he's just settling in. And other appalling quips, including one ending in... Fraid Not!*

Vincenzo’s produce flame makes its mark, Buggles’ twin scimitars leave the fancy carpet frayed and torn and critically wounded- at which point Garumn delivers his ‘axe-minister’ line and the rug of smothering is slashed to ribbons by Shatterspike.

That was fun.

[Death to the big bad carpet 450 XP]

The chamber is searched, and just to note the annoying dwarven ghost has not put in an appearance for some time now- the Dark Squad are enjoying the quiet. Back to the chamber- a chest full of coin and a few nice looking gems are found beneath the bed, but on the desk is a new clue to the mystery- a series of versions (early drafts) of the ancient scroll they found all the way back in the Sunless Citadel, the poem that brought them here.

The author of this piece was Arundil, High Wizard; therefore the Dark Squad conclude they are at present situated in the chambers of the aforementioned dwarven mage. Furthermore Vinnie makes the connection- there was a carving of a dwarven mage back in the Glitterhame, on one of the sarcophagi.

[Arundil’s chambers, and chatter 250 XP]

Soon after and another trio of rooms are searched, and dismissed as containing nothing of interest- just more ancient and broken things.

Then, at last, another interesting chamber- an ancient armoury which Buggles shoulders his way into- the door was stuck. The room contains dozens of weapon and armour racks- with a few specimens of both still present.

Buggles leads the Dark Squad in, and seconds later is beaten and punched as a suit of chainmail armour suddenly animates and lurches off its stand, the second hit is a crit and the wood elf is hurt bad.




*Buggles runs the gauntlet.*

He slashes the animated armour right back, then Ram gets into action and suddenly the construct is critically wounded. Vinnie hits it with a little more produce flame, and finally Newt blasts it apart with another fiery blast (actually a ‘1’ followed by an inspiration point- roll again- ‘20’).

At which point a second suit of animated armour lurches into life and flails at Ram- two misses both with advantage, bugger.

Buggles slashes it, and gets punched by the creature's gauntleted fist, Vinnie smashes his shillelagh into the enemy, at which point Garumn (at last) gets into action with Shatterspike, and with a crit, and the second animated armour flies apart.

The fight is over.

[Smash the animated armour 400 XP]

As I stated earlier, they’re really clocking up the combat action in this session.

More healing is needed.

The area is searched properly, there are weapons and armour here but they’re all of mundane quality, nothing of interest.

The Dark Squad search some more, and yet another trio of broken rooms are found and explored, with just another handful of semi-precious stones gained.

Then, yet another interesting chamber is found, this one with a locked door, the portal also barred from within- and with the signs and sounds of someone (or thing) moving around within. Eventually the PCs (after knocking) get to chatting through the door- to a female dwarf, they think.

There’s a lot of back and forth but whoever’s in the chamber is not letting the Dark Squad enter, that is until Garumn says/sings aloud several prayers and psalms to Moradin, at which point (finally) the door clicks open.

The adventurers get to meet Idalla, and over the course of the next thirty or so minutes (real time) they discover that Idalla is a female shield dwarf, a military women who lead a strike team through the Underdark to this place. Their mission to secure the forges of Durgeddin the Black, alas Idalla’s squad ran into a black dragon in the chambers below, she was the only survivor of the encounter.

Idalla has, she further explains, been mostly locked in these chambers for the last tenday, licking her wounds. Although during the time she has also ventured out once or twice, she has spotted and thereafter avoided the duergar, and also had a close run in with a ‘crazy bastard dwarf ghost’, the PCs nod their heads- testify sister.

There follows a mutual ‘we hate the dwarf ghost’ rant, in which Idalla and several members of the Dark Squad find some common ground.

Good- that worked.

Note, Idalla is a not a pleasant dwarf, so the above info is in fact teased out of her, and it doesn’t come cheaply- Buggles is instantly dislikeable, he gets in her face- it's what he does, and so he's the ‘bastard elf’, while Vincenzo is insulted repeatedly and more than once described as a ‘fat ugly hippy’, or similar.

So, SPOILERS- just an insight here- and we’re going to get to this in this session so apologies for jumping the gun a little, but... here’s the secret- Idalla is a succubus.

Got it. Keep it in mind.

Idalla insults Vinnie a lot, because the DM knows that Vinnie is the really really chatty one- and the succubus doesn’t want to keep having to answer the druid’s probing questions. Likewise Buggles has been really forward with the chatter this session- so, a few more insults for the wood elf. Although, the wood elf can also be very annoying of his own accord.

Remarkably Newt is quickly onside with Idalla- “why can’t you stop hassling her, she’s wounded- all her companions are dead etc.”

Worked a treat, but then again I’m bound to say that.

Obviously Garumn also wades in once or twice to defend Idalla, who a little later on switches to using the dwarven tongue, and directing all of her questions, comments and answers to Garumn. She’s trying to exclude as many of the other members of the Dark Squad as she can from the ongoing discussion.

That said, Vinnie also speaks dwarven, and so the druid- still pissed off after being insulted, is translating everything that is being said. It gets a little strained- but Garumn is convinced that the Dark Squad should try to help Idalla.

Her duty, she further explains, is to get back into the Underdark and to her superiors- which, of course, will require the Dark Squad to aid her through the black dragon’s lair below.

In conclusion- they’re going to have to face the dragon.

Note, none of the PCs are keen (except perhaps Newt) as they fought a white dragon wyrmling back in the Sunless Citadel and it was tough (Newt, of course, wasn’t present for this fight, way back in session #3).

[Much chatter with Idalla 500 XP]

While all of the above is going on Ram has been investigating the series of chambers- and not getting involved in the chat, the rogue soon after discovers an ancient wall-safe with a bunch more coin and paperwork (including a clutch of scrolls) within. The main chamber of this suite of rooms also appears to be an ancient library- although all the texts are seemingly written in dwarvish- Newt checks a few.

Note, here’s another secret- before the session I rolled a few saving throws for Garumn, just so that I wouldn’t have to do them in game- therefore at this point the dwarven paladin of Moradin has already been charmed by Idalla.

However the Dark Squad are now coming around to the idea- ‘yeah, let’s help Idalla!’

Vinnie, after Idalla eventually apologises for her previous behaviour, even uses his last spell slot to heal the dwarven soldier. While Buggles suggest that the pair (Garumn & Idalla) should perhaps make use of the next room over (the bedroom), so well are they now getting on.

Vinnie is still suspicious of the female shield dwarf, keep that fact in mind too.

The conversation circles for a while, during which Garumn declares that he feels somewhat humbled by Idalla’s commitment to her cause, if only he was a proper paladin… the dwarf bemoans his own shortcomings. I’m dropping some hints here- not too many, but just enough to join the dots when the bad thing happens… and it’s about to happen.

The Dark Squad soon after decide that it’s time to press on, and for Idalla to come out hunting with them- there’s another chamber that they need to investigate before they head below. Idalla agrees, but then suddenly decides that she’d really like to talk to Garumn on his own first, there’s something else about her mission she needs to share- but only with the dwarven paladin. The information is not for ‘outsiders’, she explains- and then apologises- she really doesn’t mean to offend, it’s a dwarf thing.

Garumn is good with this, as are all of the other members of the Dark Squad, except one- Vinnie. The druid, as suddenly as the door closes, presses his ear against it- he really wants to know what’s going on/being said in there.

It is therefore the druid’s shout seconds later that brings the other members of the Dark Squad rushing- “she iz killing our Garoom!”

Within the chamber Idalla has simply leaned over and kissed the face off Garumn, reducing the paladin to below 0 HP in one smoochalishious instant.

Vinnie with a ‘23’ perception check has heard it all- the kiss, and then the thump of his armoured dwarven friend hitting the floor.

Ram kicks the door open (he gets initiative) and is therefore the first to spy the horror within- Garumn unconscious and Idalla wracked with laughter and transforming back into her winged fiendish succubus form.




*"Whut a Kiss! I'm in heave...nnnnaaaarrrrrrrggghhhhh! Garumn's last words.*

The rogue stabs but misses with Deadend, meantime Vincenzo scampers to the fallen paladin and glugs a potion of greater healing down his neck (the only healing potion he has left).

Buggles is the next to the fracas, he slashes the screeching succubus with Mongoose his magical scimitar, and once more with his off-hand blade.

But that’s enough for Idalla, the succubus still screeching and hooting with joy, fades from sight- there follows a frantic scampered search of the chambers, with Newt guarding the only exit. Idalla cannot be found, eventually after a successful monster knowledge check the adventurers conclude that the fiend has probably entered the ethereal plane. They initially thought that Idalla had turned invisible.

[Brief fracas with the succubus 200 XP]

Then however, well… Garumn is more than a little put out, “wurz Idalla gone? Ma sweet speshul laydee?”

Several of the paladin’s comrades attempt to catch the dwarf up with events, but the kindly DM after the succubi’s attack has already allowed the dwarf a second saving throw versus her charm-offensive, and he fails that one two. Garumn is therefore still enraptured.

Although he appreciates the humour- the paladin is convinced that his comrades are playing some complex joke on him, the story about Idalla being a fiend is just their warped idea of fun.

Note Vinnie’s guidance enhanced persuasion roll is… an adjusted ‘3’.

Garumn however is still fretting “wurz ma lady love?”, and so the company try a different angle- encouraging Garumn to use his divine sense in order to determine whether Idalla (clearly an angel of some sort) is still around.

But the succubi has departed, or else is out of range.

Minutes later, and after more chatter and the use of a healing spirit spell by Vinnie (it was on one of the scrolls they found), Garumn is persuaded to continue the search for Idalla, and specifically within the chamber that the Dark Squad have still yet to look in.

[Chattering with Garumn about Idalla 200 XP]

Alas the Dark Squad don’t make it to the last door, back in the great dwarven hall in which they first encountered the duergar, they bump into (although not actually) the annoying dwarven ghost.

Who has another speech for them, the last one of the session though- as there’s only five more minutes left to play.

In summary the speech is this-

Durgeddin the Black was a joke name, a name that the ghost invented.

He was known as ‘the Black’ because of his black moods, or as the ghost puts it “becauz he wuz a moody wee fecker!”

Furthermore the dwarven ghost also once told Durgeddin that he had a heart of stone- to which the dwarf nodded, and went back to his forge.

The dwarven ghosts gets upset a bit, he regrets insulting Durgeddin, and then- at last, he tells the Dark Squad the big joke.

Durgeddin the Black was actually an albino, and when the ghost refers him as the ‘wee feller’, its with good cause- Durgeddin was a runt, a dwarf-dwarf, if you like; only just over three feet high, a dwarf all the same but odd looking, not brawny or broad- just very small.

He was however the greatest smith that ever lived.

Naturally the various PCs have questions, sometimes they even try to interrupt the ghostly dwarf’s speech, but the eloquent spirit is not for answering, in the end the ghost departs- walking through the door to the south. The only chamber the Dark Squad have not as yet explored.

But that’s for next time.

It’s at this point that Ram declares that he has had enough of the annoying ghost, and after a successful monster knowledge check, states that he’s going to stab the bastard up with Deadend (his undead bane rapier) when he next appears.

So, there’s that to look forward to too.

Next time.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Nice update. Love the interaction with Idalla.


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Nice update. Love the interaction with Idalla.



To be honest I took the easy route by having the bad stuff happen to Garumn, who's the NPC- so, I could roll the saves beforehand, but the players except for James playing Vinnie were oblivious to what was going on. I'd tried (fairly successfully) to shut the druid up early doors- he's always asking questions, and then I got Idalla to go all apologetic for a while, to try and get the guys on side; and I took everyone with her, except for Vinnie.

I would have got away with it if it wasn't for the pesky Druid.

It's harder to do this sort of thing on the VTT, around the table I'd take a player aside- much easier to do, and figure it all out in the kitchen before heading back to the table.

A couple of the players got back to me after the session to say they were taken in, and that they also liked the fact that Idalla didn't hang around to fight it out- with Garumn dying several of the guys were keen to murderise the Succubus, and she wouldn't have stood a chance against this mob. This way the threats still around.

There's a little more to this story however...

Thanks for taking the time, appreciated.

Cheers Paul


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Forge of Fury*​
*Session #022 Two Dead Dwarves and a Dead Dragon [SPOILERS].

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 1/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 4
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 4
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 4

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 4

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
“Screaming” Courana, lady’s maid (Female Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)
Bel, the beautiful and lovely wife of Spandwick (Female Gnome)*

This is session 22. Corker!

Last we left the Dark Squad they were (still) in the long lost forge/hold of Durgeddin the Black, the duergar are gone (they think, hint) from the place. There is however an annoying dwarven ghost that has been following the guys around- telling odd stories, and on occasion a few lies; or else just not answering their questions. Also, Garumn (atm) is madly in love with a missing shield dwarf named Idalla.

Note Idalla is a succubus, alas Garumn was on the floor dying when this fact was revealed, and the other PC’s attempts to persuade him of the truth have (so far) not worked out. So, the paladin’s still searching for his lady love…

Oh, and so annoying is the aforementioned ghost that Ram has threatened to stab the bastard up with Deadend, his Durgeddin the Black made magical rapier (undead bane, sorta) the next time the spirit appears.

Oh (last- ‘oh’, promise), and the Dark Squad have been told that there’s a black dragon situated in the caverns beneath the forge, and they’ve located the way down.

Now we can begin, and there’s one more door still to check out in the forge area- the door, somewhat disappointingly, leads into a well-stocked but ancient and unused kitchen, with close by a couple of mouldy sack & crate filled pantries.

But before the search let’s get to some hot wooden table on wood elf action, Buggles goes for a creep about- he’s the first into the chamber, alas he strays too close to a pre-animated table which… well, animates. Which surprises the crap out of rogue/fighter, and the rest of the now giggling players. The angry furniture charges in and rears up like a wild stallion, and then slams one of its stout legs into him (for 20+ damage). Buggles is down to 10 HP in an instant.




*Animated Tables- surprisingly terrifying, and very amusing. Buggles the wood elf gets whacked!*

And remember the guys have got just three potions of healing between them (and no spells or other HP-giving powers).

Buggles fails to hit the table, as does Ram- a moment later, and the pair of rogues run away (disengage and back-up) to hide behind Garumn.

Garumn bars the animated table's progress, and remarkably the bucking construct doesn’t attack the dwarf.

There follows five minutes of jokes regarding dwarven paladins and their special table-specific powers- Sense Table, Lay on Table, Resistance to Furniture etc.

Here’s the thing, none of the other animated objects that the adventurers have encountered in the forge- the suits of armour, the rug of smothering have attacked Garumn either (in the last session), the players obviously just didn’t notice this back then- so here it is writ large.

Then the Dark Squad get organised and pile on the hurt- Buggles’ twin scimitars make their mark(s) and Garumn gets into it with Shatterspike, and (forgive me) but the table’s on its last legs (BA-DUM-TISH!). Soon after Ram gets in the final skewer- it collapses.

“That’ll teach it some table manners…” Buggles declares and completes the show.

[Animated table smashed 450 XP]

There follows a very brief chat about the relationship between tables (and the other animated objects found in the forge) and dwarves- in this instance represented by everybody’s friend… Garumn. The Dark Squad are quickly of the opinion that dwarves (again, Garumn) are not subject to attacks by the various animated objects.

Therefore, and bear with me for this one, Garumn is sent forward into the kitchen to “stab-up” any furnishings that look suspicious. There are another four large tables in the area- none of them show signs (alas) of fury (or indeed animation).

[Garumn the table whisperer 150 XP]

“All clear.” Garumn declares, at which point the rest of the Dark Squad file in to begin their search, although cautiously, and so it comes as no surprise to anyone here (including you dear reader) that when Ram gets too close to the second animated table it comes alive, and attempts to clonk the rogue.

Remarkably it misses, and seconds later both rogues are at the rearing beast and slashing and stabbing.




*Nimira (Duergar Boss) is back, and she's pissed! Note the tactical arrangement shown above- the two rogues have just rushed in to attack, and then just as quickly rushed back away again- leaving Garumn (as usual) to take a beating. Vinnie and Newt never stray too far from the exit.*

At which point Nimira, the last duergar standing- who has been locked in the forge with the PCs for the last five or so hours, rushes out from one of the crate filled pantries. She’s screaming threats and saying terrible things about Moradin, and also wielding a greatsword. The duergar warrior slices Garumn, and then rolls minimum damage.

Note at this point the players have two possible targets- an animated table, slightly wounded (but comedy value high), or else a screaming furious greatsword wielding, two-attacks-per-turn, heavy armour wearing, duergar warrior maiden.

Yeah, that’s right- the PCs without discussion focus fire on the table, when questioned later (by the slightly put-out DM) about the tactic the consensus is ‘the table was the greater threat’.

Newt Belphegor blasts the table with a Crit, including a dollop of necrotic hex (applied, the cat man states, by an animated compass- scratching a pentagram into the table-top). The furniture is left wooded (like blooded but… Oh, forget it).

Vicenzo becomes Vincen-Bear and then claws at the table, and yet still the animated object bucks and rears, I swear they’re just ignoring my duergar fighting fury.

The table smashes two of its four legs down on Vince-Bear (with a Crit for 25-ish damage) reducing the ursine to something like 8 HP.

Perhaps they’re right, this table is a monster!

Garumn (the NPC, played by me) screams at his companions to remind them of the fact that Nimira is at present trying to take his head off, the dwarf paladin slices the duergar.

Note the other PCs acknowledge Garumn’s predicament and then get back to attacking the animated table, however seconds later Buggles chops the dangerous furniture clean in two, and now there’s just one target for the Dark Squad.

Ram stabs Nimira, while the duergar fails to slice Garumn, repeatedly.

Newt hits Nimira with a Belphegor blast (and added hex), while Vincen-Bear tries and fails to swipe the duergar prone with his claws, then- at last- the rogues really get into action. Moments later the furious Nimira is cut down.

The fight is over, and remarkably quickly- getting double teamed by rogues rolling high is just no fun, 70+ hit point bad guys can get taken down in seconds- the pair of sneak attacking bastards.

It’s as if the Chuckle Brothers have become assassins- “To me, to you.”

[Death to another table, and the last of the duergar 1150 XP]

Nimira’s corpse is searched, a little more gold coin found, but no incriminating evidence.

At which point… the dwarven ghost appears, again.

Ram restrains himself- momentarily (he readies an action), although Buggles immediately starts shouting the odds- again, the question the wood elf (and the rest of the Dark Squad) want answering is- “who the hell are you?”

Remarkably the ghost, on this occasion, promises to tell the PCs what he knows, and his name.

The dwarven spirit, of course, has a little speech prepared (or else the DM has), here’s the info- mostly in snippets.

The ghost is very glad that the forge has been, at last, made safe- and that all of his mistakes have been put right, the dwarven spirit goes on to explain that he stood by Durgeddin the Black’s side- from Adbar to Mirabar, and then through the secret tunnels in the Underdark to here- to Khundrukhar.

Furthermore he was here at the end when the orcs came for Durgeddin.

When all about them were being slaughtered, the ghost explains, Durgeddin was raving, the wee dwarf said something about the ‘time of black’, and the ‘dead becoming the dying’, he kept shouting- ‘remember, we’re dwarves- we can see in the dark’, he was laughing and grinning, wildly.

When all around them their fellow dwarves were dying.

The dwarven ghost states- ‘I sent him to the cold tower, in the middle of the lake we saw three times- Durgeddin escaped.’

While the last part of the speech takes the form of a confession-

“I hid, from the orcs- from the slaughter; I ignored the screams of my friends dying… and I fell, something broke inside of me…”

“When the orcs had left I came out again of hiding, the sight was terrible to behold- I sealed the forge and swore that I would defend it with my life, and so in my madness I dedicated my days to learning magic and powers that would guardian this place.”

“I raised the dead you slew, I created the animated objects you battled, and then finally in my folly I summoned the succubus- which eventually proved to be the death of me.”

“Idalla soon made me her slave, and when she grew tired of my ministrations- and bored of torturing me, she took my soul.”

“But then you came along- and all my mistakes were unmade, the forges- I now realise, should hold fire again- dwarven smiths should come here and make the metal sing once more.”

“You did this- you released me from my error, and so my final words to you are these- the last weapon that Durgeddin made here is down below- with the black dragon, should you decide to try to take it, remember- there’s something far worse than the dragon down there.”

“Lastly, if you meet the bonnie bonnie Black, tell him that his friend Arundil misses him still, but is content at last to have played his part.”

And with that Arundil (former High Wizard) fades to nothing- gone forever, to rest.

[Say goodbye to Arundil 1100 XP]

There’s not a dry eye in the house- but that’s only because in the next breath the DM declares that the PCs now have enough XP for level 5.

The rest of the kitchen and associated storage area is investigated, alas there’s nothing of interest to be found.

Thereafter there is celebrating, although… first the PCs settle into the forge, this after Garumn fires up one of the furnaces- he’s a smith remember. The dwarf then begins work on the suit of platemail he took off the orog leader the Dark Squad killed earlier. It’s a question of resizing, and of killing time.

Note, Buggles (and a few of the other PCs) have finally had enough of Garumn who is still mooning over his missing ‘Idalla-love’, and so they (repeatedly) point out the flaws in the dwarven paladin’s logic. They also remind Garumn that Arundil the ghost confessed to summoning the succubus. At last, the formerly love-struck dwarf passes his save, and is finally convinced that he was smooching a fiend, and not a curvy shield dwarf.

[Garumn learns the truth- he’s a fiend-kisser 200 XP]

The dwarf paladin however still insists that it was some ‘mighty fine smooching’, and that, ‘Idalla was a hottie’.

There’s much more chatter between the PCs (about levelling-up and the ongoing adventure), and then a reconnaissance (after an extended rest and the aforementioned levelling up) back to the chamber in which Idalla was first encountered. Newt has a new ability which allows the warlock to read any language, the tabaxi therefore spends a few hours perusing the books within the chamber. He discovers that the hundred or so volumes encompasses the life and times of Arundil and the workings of the forges, and the smiths, here at Khundrukhar.

The tabaxi however doesn’t have the time (or the inclination) to read up on dwarven metallurgy.

[The Khundrukhar library is discovered 250 XP]

The Dark Squad are now however fully rested, and… level 5.

*Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5*

Then, after more chatter, the Dark Squad head below- however, it’s (not quite) decided that they’re going to meet the dragon, Vincenzo is really not keen.

Really, really not keen.

However the druid try as he might (repeatedly) cannot dissuade his comrades, and so… the Dark Squad descend, a braced rope ladder which leads down nearly a hundred feet into a massive natural cavern. The crashing waterfall nearby, and from the plunge pool a fast running watercourse heading north to join a fast flowing river.

Vincenzo however makes sure that he and all of his colleagues are subject to his pass without trace spell, if they’re going to be exploring a dragon’s lair then at least they should try to be stealthy. Note all of the PCs employ stealth throughout the following, and in a moment of d20-shaped madness, Garumn (with disadvantage in his heavy armour) rolls a pair of ‘20’s, the dwarven paladin is silent and almost invisible at times, even to his fellow adventurers.




*"Come on, people- huddle-up!" Vinnie casts the group Pass Without Trace- "Now stay together, everyone remember their partner..."*

There’s a dwarven (well) made bridge that crosses the main waterway, however the PCs are keen to search the caverns to the west- the source of the river. The rogues, as always, to the fore- the place (after a lot of cautious sneaking about) proves to be deserted, although a hidden cache of iron rations (duergar-style) are located, and also a passage which steeply descends into… the Underdark. The duergar’s route to the forge has been found, but there’s still a dragon down here to be dealt with.

[Exploring the riverway 200 XP]

Once again the rogues lead the way- to the east, over the bridge and across the river- the waterside passage leads on to yet another dwarven bridge which crosses back over the waterway. The path on the far-side leading on in to a much larger (massive) cavern chamber. Within which is an eerie inky black pool of water, with a narrow spit of dry land running along its southern shore.

The second dwarven bridge however is weakened in its central span- Buggles spots that the stone is riddled with holes- acid from the black dragon’s breath, but the PCs don’t figure this out. The wood elf warns his companions.




*It's only a weakened stone bridge but it provided at least ten minutes of laughter, and trepidation- everyone knew that Vinnie was going to mess it up.*

Soon after four of the five PCs are across the bridge easily leaping the central span, note Buggles is first across and then throws a rope back for his comrades to tie off before making their leap.

The last across the bridge is of course Vincenzo- he rolls a ‘1’ and after a long run up leaps maybe three feet and lands two-footed smack-bang onto the middle of the acid-weakened central span, which duly collapses and plunges with a SPLOOOOOOSH! into the river.

Note this is the first audible (and visible) indication of the Dark Squad’s presence here, up till this point they had been super sneaky.

The druid however is saved when Buggles takes the strain (remember he’s roped to the wood elf), however Vinnie- swinging like a pendulum somehow manages to headbutt the underside of the bridge- for exactly one point of damage.

Note, Fantasy Grounds automatically makes concentration checks when it needs to- Vinnie rolls a ‘2’, and his pass without trace spell is suddenly spent.

However with help from Garumn the druid is winched up to safety.

[Vinnie crosses a bridge 250 XP]

Also note that up until this point the lowest stealth check for any PC was a ‘19’ from Newt, the rogues had not rolled anything below ‘25’ since the action here started.

Super-sneaky.

However the black dragon is in the pool chamber, and now the PCs are revealed, the wyrm slithers from its hiding place and into the water.

The dragon’s stealth check is a ‘22’, so screw you guys I’m coming for yer.

But remember the dragon is not alone in here.

You’ll see.




*You've gotta love Fantasy Grounds, my screen has got a big Black Dragon (actually Young) on it- watching, waiting for the any two PCs to line up for the breath attack.*

The rogues are sent ahead again, but now they’re rolling low- both of them, for their stealth checks- and the black dragon- Nightscale, is watching and waiting. The not-so-sneaky pair get across a series of stepping stones and gather at the entrance to a low-ceilinged natural cavern, at which point the dragon’s head snakes up from the depths and launches a stream of acid at the duo.

The result is devastating- Buggles fails his save (and didn’t think to spend an Inspiration Point to try again) he takes 50 acid damage (11d8) and is left dying, Ram however manages to dodge much of the blast, but is still left on just 6 HP.

The PCs (and the players) are screaming.

So, here we go- strap in.

Now by rights I should have the dragon end its turn by diving down into the watery black, but let’s be fair- this is a terrifying creature… also, this is a set-piece.

But the players don’t know this yet.

So, where were we- ah, yes- the players were screaming around the VTT.

The dragon therefore stays on the surface, hard to hit- but not out of sight.

Vincenzo calls lightning, the dragon is blasted… scratch that- irked, the druid rolls low damage and the wyrm saves with a ‘20’.

There are groans around the VTT, they must surround themselves with lucky mascots- the players. If one of my bad guys rolls a ‘20’, in any context- it’s a sign, an omen; any second now one of them will declare that their dice are broken and mine… mine, always roll high.

Buggles, acid burnt and unconscious slips further towards the black- he fails his first death save.

But then Ram gets to his co-back-stabbing-bastard with a healing potion, and then has the good sense to drag the still prostrate wood elf into the twisty dark cavern the pair were about to investigate, as far as he can away from the dragon and its deadly breath.

The dragon meantime sinks beneath the surface of the vast black lake.

Then… then… an explosion- a circular fury of fire and dark stabbing necrotic sensation, all of it encompassing the now formerly grinning black dragon- Nightscale.

A great sphere of water is instantly vaporised- revealing, even if only momentarily the whole of the now shocked and wounded wyrm for all to see.

Garumn launches a hand axe into the dragon’s side- and with a Crit, while Vincenzo calls another lightning bolt down from the broiling thunderhead that has formed above the spot- and now the dragon’s hurt, although…

What the hell just conjured that terrifying fire and necrotic fury thing?

The players are at a loss.

Bear is roleplaying well (as usual), and Newt is scampering around on the bank of the pool, gabbling and crowing like a clown as the terror unfolds, he loves the fire and the fury.

All around the dragon, now clearly visible (and audible) on the surface of the pool, the water still flames and flares.

Buggles meantime staggers to his feet and tips his potion of healing down his neck, and then gets his second wind, and then hunkers back down again and hides.

Ram (Danger-Man) still on 6 HP stealthily exits the small cavern within which he deposited Buggles, and then gets as close as he can to the action to observe whatever’s taking place.

Meantime Garumn, out of anything to throw, rushes to Buggles’ hiding place- calling out for the wood elf until he finds him, and then lays on hands.

“Let’s get ‘em!” The hearty paladin declares.

Meantime back out in the great lake cavern Vincenzo, Ram and the capering Newt watch the terrified black dragon sink back beneath the water- a great ‘V’ signals the wyrm’s rapid retreat to the east. Towards an island, spotted moments earlier by Ram, that is swathed in coin… the dragon’s hoard.




*Nightscale, the Young Black Dragon, shown perched atop Treasure Island.*

However, the dragon’s progress is not all plain sailing, suddenly thrashing and splashing the great beast is brought back to the surface, a longsword stabs up through the wyrm’s wing- almost severs it. The blade comes again… and again; and the dragon is now bloodied and beyond, and still on the surface.

The beast is a screeching thrashing fury.

The druid’s lightning strike comes again, and this time the damage roll is very high.

At which point the capering Newt launches his new spell- fireball, into the mix, Nightscale (fails his save) and is blown apart.

The capering tabaxi goes crazy, he’s his own favourite audience, while the following goes on he continues to dance and cavort- praising his fiendish patron for the power he has been gifted.

[The black dragon’s dead 2900 XP]

But we’re not done here, as the PCs watch on- even Buggles and Garumn who have come to see, a nine foot tall dragon-featured creature swims to the treasure strewn island, home of the hoard, and… is shot in the back by Buggles.

Ashardalon turns, for it is he/it, and clicks and whirrs and snorts, and then stands statue for a moment staring at the longbow wielding wood elf.




*We went all the way through the initiative tracker after Buggles shot Ashardalon, all of the other PCs on their turns just moved a little further away from fighter/rogue. There was a definite silent vote taken, the result- you're on your own with this one you crazy bastard elf!*

None of the other adventurers do anything, say anything… the moment extends, until finally Ashardalon turns- picks something up from one of the treasure piles and then dives into the now still black waters of the lake, and disappears from sight.

Note, Buggles tries again with the bow as the abomination departs, but it’s a tough shot and he’s way off target.

[Ashardalon says hi 500 XP]

Nothing happens for a good long while, and then reality bites and there’s a rush of bodies into the water, as all of the adventurers suddenly remember the dragon’s treasure.

Remarkably Ram is first to the hoard, narrowly beating Vincen G. Octopod who makes it late to the fight, but early to the money/treasure distribution. Note a chunk of the coin has been welded into a molten mess courtesy of Newt’s fireball.

Oh, and the tabaxi has now moved on to boring his friends about his (and Belphegor’s, natch) greatness- the later more implied than stated.

Over the course of the next few (many) hours, and after repeated castings of identify the dragon’s hoard is tagged and distributed. There’s something for everyone- a +1 longbow for Buggles, a periapt of wound closure for Ram (actually a diadem dedicated to Umberlee- the sea bitch), a +1 rod of the pact keeper engraved with flames for Newt, and for Vincenzo a beautiful miniature set of what look to be platinum panther claws- remarkably the latter bears Durgeddin the Black’s mark.

The final weapon is a +1 insignia of claws, although there’s a little more to it than that…

Oh, and Vincen G Octopod also scours the depths of the lake and recovers as many black dragon scales as he can find. The druid has a plan for these.

But what about Garumn- where’s his reward I hear you ask, well the dwarven paladin needs no reward- because he’s leaving.

As he explains to his friends-

“Well, it’s time for me to leave ya!” Garumn states, and then goes on- taking turns to shake the hand and salute each of his compatriots, who are all looking more than a little puzzled by events.

“Ram- I dinnae ken how it iz yer still alife, I thort I wuz brave- but yer always furst ta thae party!”

“Buggles- yer a very strange elf, but whut dae I know aboot elves, but like wid Ram we wouldnae made it thus far wid-out ya.”

“Newt- I dinnae get whut yer aboot at all cat man, but yer’ve bag ‘o’ style, and when thurz fire in yer eyez. Well it giz mae the creeps!”

“And Vinnie- yer tha best of uz lot, yer the brains, and tha chatter. Wid-out you we’d a got no-whur. Keep on trying tae get em tae do right.”

Remarkably no interruptions from the players so far, Garumn therefore goes on-

“So, I’m dead now, and Moradin needs me home.”

“My body’ll be back in the chamber I died in- on the lips of that fiend Idalla, help yerselves to all I had.”

“It’s been a pure pleasure, oh and good luck wid the quest. I’ll try tae look in, and send tha blessings of Moradin yer way.”

At which point Garumn fades from existence.

[Garumn says bye 500 XP]

So, there were a few questions, the DM simply explains- when Idalla the succubi kissed Garumn, and the paladin took his damage- which reduced him to below 0 HP, then… he’s dead. But then Vincenzo rushed in and tipped a potion of greater healing down Garumn’s neck, and well… I had the start of a thought, and so I allowed Garumn to get back up again. On borrowed time, as it were, and for a variety of reasons- the main one being I had already planned the finale with the black dragon/Ashardalon (see above), and so I just thought it would be nice to have Garumn there for the end of show.

There’s another campaign related reason I did this but, obviously, I can’t tell you (dear reader) about it now, because… shh… I think I just saw a player reading this.

The Dark Squad, courtesy of Vincen G Octopod, are ferried back across the lake, as is all of the treasure, and of course the PCs grab Garumn’s body (and his loot) and then head back up and out of the mountain. All the way back to their secret cave hideout, home atm to Courana (‘Oh Vinnie’), Geradil, and the very content Spandwick and Bel- all is well with the world.

[The Vincen G Octopod ferry service 100 XP]

Next time.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Awww, that's me caught up now. Thanks for the laughs and the tension, sounds like you guys are having great fun 
Looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> Awww, that's me caught up now. Thanks for the laughs and the tension, sounds like you guys are having great fun
> Looking forward to the next installment!




Having a great time around the VTT- I saw that you were hitting the LIKE button as you were reading through, thanks for taking the time- very much appreciated.

And now, bit the next...

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in Meet the Uthgardt*​
*Session #023 Meenya Zaboot Daktari!

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
“Screaming” Courana, lady’s maid (Female Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)
Bel, the beautiful and lovely wife of Spandwick (Female Gnome)*

This is session 23, different to the last few, but just as good.

So, the Forge of Fury has been conquered- the duergar run off or slaughtered, the ghost of Arundil laid to rest (and his secrets told- Durgeddin the Black escaped) and the black dragon, Nightscale- killed.

Although the later was achieved as much by Ashardalon, as it was by the Dark Squad.

That’s right- Ashardalon, the nine foot tall dragon/elf (dragonkith) turned up in the black dragon’s lair- stole a little something from Nightscale’s hoard, and then buggered off (although with one of Buggles’ arrows sticking in its back).

So, VICTORY!

Although, Garum is doing his best impression of a doorstop atm, he’s dead Jim. The paladin having been smooched into an early grave by a succubus.

The Dark Squad therefore start this session back in their secret hidey-cave, home also to the various NPCs they’ve picked up along the way, and so we begin with… chatter, and lots of it.





*"Well, here we all are again...", Vinnie starts the mother's meeting while sitting on the stiffening corpse of the recumbent dwarven paladin- "I don't sink he wud mind- selfless in death, as in life."*

First up a discussion about what to do with Garumn, the debate has edges- Newt thinks the paladin was marvellous- and gave his all, but now… well, he’s dead- let’s forget about him and move on (or else a version of the same that’s nicer, and yet nastier at the same time). Buggles (played by Stu) defends Garumn (formerly played by Stu) and clearly wants the sturdy dwarf back. His point however is well made; the other four members of the Dark Squad do not do what Garumn does, which is stand in the middle of the nasty stuff and take a beating.

The voice of reason is Ram, oddly- eventually it is sorta settled, Garumn will be given a choice, a priest will be found (probs back in Neverwinter) who can speak with the spirit of the paladin to discover whether he wishes to come back or not.

Decision made, or else put off until more info available.

[What to do with Garumn chat 250 XP]

Next up, and just to say I (your friendly DM) have barely uttered a word so far this evening- the PCs are all just very chatty, or else they have knots that need unravelling.

Discussion number two, topic- what’s with Ashardalon? The Dark Squad mostly don’t have a clue what the dragonkith is up to, save the end of the world, probably. Later (the next day- in the real world) one of the players was carping about a future face-off with Ashardalon (he was mighty tough against the black dragon) and fretting a little too, when I asked him- why do you think Ashardalon is the bad guy? That shut him up- the truth is, I think (ask the players) they’re still not sure what part Ashardalon has to play in all of this.

They did however release Ashardalon from his slumber, so- they’re obviously a little concerned, they have a hand in all of this- whatever ‘this’ is.

Note, I keep referring to Ashardalon as ‘he’, I want to be clear- ‘he’ isn’t certain. ‘He’ could in fact be a ‘she’, and just as likely an ‘it’.

The discussion takes a slightly strange turn when Newt suggests that Ashardalon was also the ancient red dragon that Ram spied while on guard duty in the cave several nights earlier.

Ashardalon can take many forms is the tabaxi’s theory.

You could hear the whirr of the cogs and gears in the player’s brains, recalculating and recalibrating their own Ashardalon theories in the face of this new suggestion.

But, with nowhere much to go, and not having ranged far either- the discussion peters out, Ashardalon remains a mystery, one that Buggles is going to solve with his weapons, the wood elf makes clear (several times).

[Ashardalon WTF? 400 XP]

Next up we switch (actually, they switch- I’m just an eavesdropper here) to discussing Durgeddin’s escape from the slaughter of the orc invaders back in the forge. Arundil the ghost dwarf told the guys that the runty master smith escaped to the ‘white tower on the island in the lake we saw three times’.

Buggles repeats the phrase several times- ‘the lake we saw three times…’, at which point Spandwick volunteers that the lake just up the road is called… Thricewatch Lake. Buggles goes Columbo again and pumps the gnome for more information.

He then repeats the information he has just garnered from the gnome, in his own words, to his colleagues and claims credit for getting to the bottom of the mystery.

Buggles has really started to shine in the last few sessions, he’s a pain the backside (when he wants to be) but he’s funny with it.

[Buggles solves the mystery 200 XP]

Last up, the wood elf- on a roll, decides to reinvent the finale of the Forge of Fury, the fight versus Nightscale, this for his new audience- Courana, Geradil, Spandwick & Bel. In the new straight to DVD version of the dragon fracas Buggles lures Nightscale into using its acid breath in order to set Newt up for his final fiery masterpiece, as I said previously- he’s funny with it.

Just enough to keep everyone onside.

[The story of Buggles (and some others) versus Nightscale 100 XP]

And we’ve been around the VTT for forty five minutes already, and I’ve done squat.

Top work!

So, then the Uthgardt show up, although- let’s take it steady, what happens is the guys hear the sound of horsemen approaching, just over half-a-dozen rag-tag mountain men on small but very sturdy looking shaggy mountain horses.




*The Uthgardt- mostly a dour lot, except for... "I am Daktari! I am Uthgardt! I am Sky Pony!" It would be fair to say they liked him from the off.*

The lead character shows his hands- the universal sign for peace, and then launches into his speech, except it’s all in Russian, or else a chunk of Russian followed by a swathe of cod-Russian.

“Meenya Zaboot Daktari! Kak vas Zaboot?”

Remarkably the PCs get it instantly- “Meenya Zaboot Buggles”, and on it goes- including compulsory chest thumping for each new naming.

It turns out that Daktari, a jolly Uthgardt barbarian who, unlike most of his companions, has seen the world beyond the tribe- and more importantly speaks the common tongue, has travelled many days with his companions to talk to ‘the eyes in the night’.

Again, the PCs (Players) figure this in less than a second- they are the Dark Squad = the eyes in the night, Vinnie and Ram actually prefer the new name, it has a bit more mystery to it.

Let me just add, I had a page and a half of A4- scripted plays and ploys to get the Dark Squad to accompany Daktari and his chums to their winter camp, I didn’t get to use any of it.

Daktari explains that he is ‘Sky Pony’, and then moments later Nightwing, a jet black Pegasus buzzes the assembled crowd and even before the flying horse has turned for a second run Buggles has agreed to go visit with the barbarians.




*Nightwing, or as Daktari tells it- "Night-ving!"*

“Cool ride!” The wood elf smirks.

There follows a brief chat between the members of the Dark Squad- ‘should we just head off with these strange barbarians?’, but three of the four PCs realise that they have days ahead of them lugging the dead (and very heavy 350+ lbs) body of Garumn back to civilisation. Note Vinnie is also totting over 50lbs of black dragon scales- all that he could find. Then there’s the nearly 10,000 silver pieces they collected in the forge and environs, and plenty more coins of other denominations.

So, horses- that’s a good idea, and besides Daktari is funny and friendly- a lot like Garumn was back when he was alive.

To camp…

[Say hello to the Uthgardt and Daktari 250 XP]

The camp is very… barbarian, with lots of wild folk coming out to stare at the weird and wonderful looking members of the Dark Squad.




*The Sky Pony camp, glorious maps available from Heroic Maps- lots more of their stuff to follow. It's a cracker.*

Note en route to camp, and for a short time after their arrival the PCs go Q&A with their new found friend Daktari, they learn that-

1) Daktari isn’t the chief of tribe- or anyone important, the chief is a very nasty fellow ‘he crazy…’ called Timor, who Daktari promises will not kill them- Old Mare and Nightwing have told Timor (repeatedly) that he cannot kill the eyes in the night/Dark Squad. This last fact perhaps requires a little more explanation, at least the PCs thought so at the time...

2) Timor is newly married, and was just settling in to good times hunting game, shooting wolves and wrestling grizzly bears when… Old Mare and Nightwing ordered him to leave his wife and travel 42 days south to meet… the eyes in the night. Which, of course, just leads to more questions…

3) Old Mare is the tribe’s wise women- ‘she bad witch’, Daktari advises.

4) Nightwing is still the Pegasus, and remember these are Sky Pony clan- Nightwing has high status, a living embodiment of the clan’s totem.

5) So, Timor is not allowed to kill the Dark Squad/the eyes in the night because the adventurers are somehow part of an ancient tribal prophecy that has been handed from wise woman to wise woman (and Pegasus to Pegasus) for the last however many generations. Even Daktari has heard of the eyes in the night.

6) The prophecy also concerns the coming of the Time of Ash, and… you guessed it- Ashardalon.

7) Daktari would say more about this (the PCs are very keen for him to say more) but he doesn’t know any more about it, history and prophecy are the preserve of Old Mare, and Nightwing.

8) Next bit, first stop for the PCs when they get to camp is to be introduced to the chief… that’s right- Timor. The adventurers must make a speech of greeting (Daktari will translate) and then offer a gift to the chief.

9) Not everyone is happy with this last bit.

Note, Vinnie too has started to find his voice again- and by the time we get to camp the anthropologist druid has already made Newt promise not to antagonise anyone, and for the tabaxi to try really hard not to set anyone on fire.

Newt promises only to set people on fire that deserve to be on fire, which is as good as it gets.

Likewise Buggles has also had his caution- “Why are we giving this idiot Timor a present?”- “Because it iz zer culturally correct zing to do, they zeem to have travelled a long way to zee us, and we are guests in zer camp…” A little more gets said- back and forth, but Vinnie is in parent mode, and doing his level best to pre-empt the inevitable squabbling when the kids decide to play up, or push the limits of their host’s patience. More remarkably the druid’s gambit works- don’t get me wrong, on occasion the limit is pushed (see below) but throughout all that follows- it’s wonderfully restrained, for the Dark Squad.

Spoiler- Newt only sets one member of the barbarian camp on fire, but that’s not until much much later on.

Keep an eye out for it.

[Pumping Daktari for info 300 XP]

So, here’s Timor.

*Although none of the Players took a screenshot of Timor- are you listening, guys?*

Note this meeting involves me (your kindly DM) screaming cod-Russian and raving (as Timor), and then as swiftly diving into my Daktari persona to translate the apoplectic yelling- “Timor says that the weather is remarkably fine for the time of year…”. Timor continues to scream his frustration- having had to abandoned his new wife, having being ordered here by Old Mare; while Daktari continues to offer platitudes and small talk.

Then Vinnie makes a speech of greeting- short and to the point, Timor is alas mostly unimpressed.

Then it’s present giving time, at which point Daktari lets slip that the tribe have been guarding the artefact that they are about to bestow upon the Dark Squad/the eyes in the night for many many generations.

This new piece of information concentrates a few minds, soon after almost all of the PCs have presents for Timor.

The word artefact can do that.

Particularly to players of RPGs.

So, it starts with a very fine ruby (a gift from Vinnie)- which Timor tosses into the fire- no good. Then owlbear feathers from Newt, won in battle- Timor is delighted. Then a beak and claw set (again, owlbear) handed over by Ram, which leaves the barbarian chief giggling like a child. Then finally back to the beginning- try again, a black dragon scale or two from the very smart Vinnie who has cottoned on to how this works.

Timor hugs the druid, nearly snapping the shifter in two.

Timor is 350+lbs of corded muscle.

Then however it all goes very wrong (as it is wont to do- often), Vinnie- while Timor, tears in his eyes, expresses his thanks- whispers for Newt to grab the very expensive ruby that the barbarian chief tossed in the fire pit. Newt decides to use a mage hand spell, seconds later and the no-necked monstrosity (Timor) is very suddenly of the opinion that there is an invisible attacker within his tent and… well, it gets worse when Newt uses a control flames cantrip to turn the chief’s abode into a flaming disco.

Timor goes bonkers.

In the end Daktari has to rush the Dark Squad out of the chief’s tent and the maelstrom…

Daktari explains again- he is a cosmopolitan member of the Uthgardt Sky Pony tribe, he worked in Neverwinter for a while- he has seen window glass, once had a bath, and knows hedge magic when he sees it. However, his brethren… much less tolerant, much less sophisticated, much more savage and violent in their hatred of all things arcane.

Timor later refuses to hand over the artefact the tribe have been holding for the Dark Squad/the eyes in the night for generations. The chief will only pass the item on when the PCs have returned from the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Did I forget to mention the land of the bad dead ancestors… my mistake, but we’ll get to it in a while.

[Meet Timor 400 XP]

Audience with Timor done the PCs retire to the guests tent to drink Schlapp with Daktari- Schlapp is fermented mare’s milk (and then some). Several of the PCs get quite giddy, a few stories are told (to Daktari) and the exchange turns into a further discussion about the nature and the desires of Ashardalon.

“What did he take from the dragon’s hoard?” Buggles, and others, repeatedly enquire. That and other questions.

I’m starting to think that Ashardalon not fighting the Dark Squad is beginning to bother them… or at least some of them. Certainly the subject keeps on coming up.

The drinking continues into the wee small hours, Daktari reveals that Nightwing saw Ashardalon appear from the lake- ‘which lake?’ Ram asks. ‘Thricewatch’ Daktari adds, and promises to take the PCs there in the morning.

Many birds- one stone.

All roads lead to Thricewatch Lake, or so it seems.

The climax of the evening however occurs when the drunk druid turns into Vincen G. Octopod, Daktari having never seen such a creature before doesn’t know whether to scream or have sex with it- the barbarian settles for running into the door frame of the yurt and knocking himself out cold.




*Vinne the morning after, "I wuz soo dronk last night, I barely remember any-sing. I did not... how you zay, embarrass my-zelf did I?" Note, that's the interior of Timor's yurt on the right- the clues in the picture.*

It would be fair to say that the Dark Squad are beginning to like Daktari, Buggles asks Vinnie to continue to sound out the barbarian, while Newt just plain states- ‘we should hire him’.

[Schlapp! And great RP 500 XP]

Morning, and an early start- meat-porridge and then horseback to Thricewatch Lake, which is quite a place- ruins here and there, investigated by Buggles and Ram, nothing of interest. Then the frozen lake itself, with a hole in the ice- Ashardalon sized (and the ice is very thick here, several feet thick- imagine the strength it took to break through it). There are tracks from the ice hole- to the tower in the centre of the lake, and then onwards- to the north east, into the forest (actually Neverwinter Woods).




*Thricewatch Lake, note the Ashardalon shaped ice-hole.*

[Investigating Thricewatch 250 XP]

Next stop then is the ruined tower in the centre of the frozen lake, Buggles finds an ancient and well-concealed trapdoor, buried by snow and ice. The portal is wrenched open by Daktari, the passage beneath has been partially collapsed but best guess it heads back into the mountain… to the forges, this is the way that Durgeddin got out.

A thorough search of the tower by Buggles (after a ‘20’) reveals the presence of ancient graffito- the tell-tale ‘DB’, Durgeddin the Black’s smith’s mark. The stunted dwarf was certainly here… although centuries past.

[Buggles is on the trail 200 XP]

There’s nothing else to be found here however, but Daktari knows where Ashardalon went next- mainly because Nightwing followed the creature’s progress from above.

Another hour of riding through the woods and the Dark Squad are faced with yet another discovery, a huge depression with thirty foot cliffs, almost a perfect circle cut into the rock- snow and ice within, but also a myriad bones, actually complete skeletons- a dragon’s graveyard. One of the skeletal wyrm’s was clearly of gargantuan proportions.




*The Dark Squad and Daktari take a moment- they're bottom left. "Big dragon...", Buggles helpfully captions the view, he's not wrong.*

The Dark Squad climb down to investigate- Newt plummeting the last ten feet, the tabaxi may have a climb speed but his dice are broken when it comes to athletics checks. I’ve never seen him roll over a ‘3’, admittedly he doesn’t make the check often- but it rarely ends well.

Tracks (of Ashardalon) are found and followed, they lead- of course- to the skeletal remains of the gargantuan long-dead wyrm. Point of fact the tracks lead to the ex-dragon’s skull, which is bigger than any of the PCs.

The adventurers congregate, search about- cautiously, they’re expecting the skeletal wyrm to come alive, and so the kindly DM does nothing for ages, except allow the PCs to make myriad skill checks, and continue to guess- what’s this all about?

It takes nearly twenty minutes of continued mooching, skill check rolling and speculating for the PCs to forget their trepidations, at which point, of course, the skeleton juggernaut comes (un)alive. The terrifying undead is vaguely humanoid in shape, although nearly twenty feet tall, constructed from a tottering pile of mostly dragon bones. The thing suddenly lurches to its feet and slams both splintered ivory fists into Ram, who survives the ordeal- just, on something like 8 HP (from full).




*"What are you looking at me like that for?" Ram snarls, as the twenty foot tall Skeleton Juggernaut silently lurches and sways to its full height behind the rogue.*

It gets hectic.

Just to say in advance, the skeleton juggernaut is hit point heavy- approx. 200 of ‘em, but as soon as it takes damage it starts falling apart- losing 10 HP/turn. It was semi-terrifying, but only for a short while- and when the Dark Squad have just one enemy…

Ram stabs the thing with Deadend (undead bane, sorta, rapier) and then gets the hell out of dodge, allowing Daktari to step in and soak up the skeletal giant’s attacks- that sound familiar to anyone.

The barbarian warrior swings heartily, and misses repeatedly, the next line then comes in cod-Russian- “guys, a little help…” It’s like Garumn’s back in the room.

An inspiration point later and Daktari smashes his greatsword into the undead monstrosity, and then starts shouting the odds.

Vinnie hits the thing with a moonbeam (and rolls spectacularly low damage) while Buggles slashes hard with his twin scimitars, and then like Ram, gets away from the terror.

Newt adds a Belphegor’s fiery blast to the mix, and also stays back and out of the way.

The moonbeam burns some more but the skeleton juggernaut escapes the spotlight and then… and then… does something stunning- the bone pile inverts- from bottom heavy to top heavy. The bones that describe the undead tyrant skitter and flow- upwards, until the entire structure is standing on pipe-cleaner thin skeletal legs, it’s upper half a swelling bolus of bones- and then gravity takes effect.

The creature crashes down- spreading a carpet of shattered bones and flying splinters in a huge radius, all of the Dark Squad get hurt, although (the bastards) all manage to make their saves- even Daktari.

Just as remarkably the carpet of bones flows almost instantly back to its former form and shape, back to being a vaguely humanoid skeletal giant.

Ram dodges in and cuts again, Daktari rages and begins screaming insults and slashing wildly, there’s even a crit in there- the barbarian is also in a frenzy, and already the bone juggernaut is bloodied and beyond.

Buggles gets to work again, and with an extra attack from his action surge slashes the undead beast three more times- it’s tottering.

Newt follows up with a pair of fiery blasts… the undead giant teeters, and then… collapses.

Destroyed.

We pause the action for maybe ten seconds, as the PCs take it in turns to slap each other on the back for a job well done, at which point rising from the remnants of the undead monstrosity come a dozen oddly constructed (with dragon bones of all shapes and sizes) skeleton warriors which set about the PCs.

“Oh, naughty word!” is the consensus, particularly as the first skeleton crits Daktari (as does another seconds later). Another pair get to Ram and cut the rogue down (yet another crit- my dice!). What’s worse all of the PCs still standing have at least two of the bony bastards facing them down, and all of the PCs take hits.

That was nice.

Note, only one skeleton succumbs to Vinnie’s moonbeam- there are still eleven left after the opening moments.

Buggles starts yelling- “Newt, Fireball!”

Then the fight back begins- Daktari takes more hits, but manages to smash another skeleton down, Buggles ends yet another… and then Newt drops the fireball.

Eight (of the nine) skeletons are within the compass of the explosion- as is Daktari (alas).

The fire and noise is terrifying, but over in a flash- and when the smoke clears the only skeleton left standing is the one outside the range of the spell.




*Suddenly skeletons! Note the circular marker- the Fireball is about to hit, and Daktari is in the hot zone. Newt doesn't bat an eyelid- sacrifices have to be made.*

Daktari, clothes singed- on fire in places, staggers forward- “I got zis!” the barbarian declares and then skitters over and cuts the last undead enemy down.

The barbarian duly collapses (he was actually on about 4 HP but… his rage/frenzy is over, and so he’s exhausted, also- drama) the heat of his singed body creating its own snow-angel in the wintery white turf.

Vinnie dishes out some healing- to Ram, and then to Daktari- the latter (it appears) has now been fully accepted as part of the gang, or at least granted temporary membership.

Which was, of course, my intention.

[Skeletons- big and small 2400 XP]

And yet there’s more, after a five minute cool down- and chat, note it took about seven seconds for one of the players to say something like- “Ashardalon, the bastard- he left a trap for us.”

I think that was Vinnie’s line.

But here’s the thing- Ashardalon is in their heads.

That worked too.

Then Buggles continues to do the clever thing- the wood elf searches the area from which the skeleton juggernaut arose, as it happens the chest cavity of the fallen ancient dragon, his eagle eyes (‘23’) spot a series of markings cut into one of the dead wyrm’s massive ribs.

Newt can read any text, the warlock has just been granted the ability by his fiendish patron- Belphegor. He does so- “it’s written in draconic, it says- ‘I will be watching you’”.

Maybe Vinnie’s got a point.

The area is double searched, but there’s no forward trail to be found- Daktari confirms this oddity, Nightwing saw Ashardalon come here- move around the huge skeleton dragon, and then simply… disappear.

Then Vinnie is cleverer still, the druid scratches his own message on the same rib- in draconic, “we need to talk”.

You’ve gotta love it when the players write the story for you.

That’s going to happen.

Maybe.

All out of investigating, the Dark Squad head back to camp.

[Ashardalon & Vinnie’s messages 500 XP]

And still there’s more… it’s amazing how much stuff you can get through when you’re not spending hours fighting to stay alive.

Back in camp, and still a bit beaten up, its time for more Schlapp, and… Old Mare comes a calling- she too wishes to talk with the eyes in the night/Dark Squad- if only to warn them about what lies ahead, in the land of the bad dead ancestors.




*Old Mare, and the story of the bad dead ancestors.*

So, it’s time for the bad dead ancestors story I mentioned earlier- in point of fact this element was introduced to the player’s much earlier in the narrative- but this is the full explanation, and the first opportunity the PCs have had to ask questions of someone who knows a bit more about what’s going on here.

Here’s what the Dark Squad learn-

1) The Uthgardt bury their great chiefs in barrow mounds, these become sacred places- to be visited, for ceremonies and the like.

2) However, every now and then an Uthgardt chief goes bad- y’know the kind of thing, blood thirsty maniacs and the like. These bad folk, when they die, are buried in a shadowy place not of this world, in barrows there- as per the great chiefs.

3) This shadowy place (plane) can only be accessed by the wise women/witches of the tribe- or at least by the powerful ones, like Old Mare. Nobody else can (or should) go there for the place is home to the furious dead. Also the bad ancestors are less than pleasant.

4) Now for the fun part- the eyes in the night/Dark Squad, Old Mare explains- according to the tribe's ancient prophecy, must be sent to the terrible place so that they can question the bad ancestors about… well, the Time of Ash, Ashardalon… and whatever it is that’s going on here. Basically, the bad ancestors have got some secrets they’re holding on to- again, according to the prophecy.

5) There are seven bad ancestors, they will all, inevitably- Old Mare cautions, attempt to kill the eyes in the night/Dark Squad- it’s what they do, she states. However if the eyes in the night/Dark Squad can best them, then… they will be forced to reveal what they know.

6) Simples, except- all seven ancestors must be made to reveal their secrets for the eyes in the night/Dark Squad to be able to return to the land of the living. It’s all or nothing, except…

7) The only other way to get back from the land of the bad ancestors is to… well, die there. If this happens the PC will be returned to the land of the living but… (obviously) they’ll be dead. Contrary, ain’t it.

There are of course lots of questions along the way, and a fair amount of trepidation- remarkably the question- “should we even be doing this?” only gets muttered and mostly ignored once. Consensus is “Yeah!”

However, there’s also time for a top up, Old Mare is happy to sell Schlapp-based healing potions to the PCs (at 75gp each, they didn’t even haggle), which is fortunate because the Dark Squad had only one potion of healing between them all (garnered from Nightscale’s hoard).

More mundane items are also stocked up on- mostly arrows, but a few other odds and ends.

After this Buggles also gets a private consultation with Old Mare, he has the witch examine Nightcaller, the magic whistle which conjures Gwen (a female duergar skeleton, remember). Soon after Old Mare’s ministration Gwen materialises (earlier than expected- Gwen can normally only be summoned once every tenday), also Gwen has levelled up- she’s got a bag more hit points.

The last surprise however is for Daktari, note the barbarian since he met the eyes in the night/Dark Squad has been repeatedly remarking how brave the PCs must be for heading in to the land of the bad dead ancestors. It therefore comes as a shock for him to learn that he’s going too, it seems the bad dead ancestors only speak Uthgardt, therefore he’ll be translating.

Remarkably the PCs are very glad that their new barbarian friend is coming with them, as am I.

Next session- the land of the bad dead ancestors, most probably.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Yay for cod-Russian! Sounds like fun


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Sounds like a really fun session. Looking forward to the Land of the Ungrateful Dead.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in Meet the Uthgardt*​
*Session #024 The Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP

NOW STARRING- Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour 

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
“Screaming” Courana, lady’s maid (Female Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)
Bel, the beautiful and lovely wife of Spandwick (Female Gnome)*

This is session 24, and for a short while it could have gone either way, but as it turned out in the end- yet another cracker.

So, the Dark Squad (sans Garumn- he’s dead) are at present at home in the camp of a bunch of Sky Pony Uthgardt barbarians, about a dozen miles away from the Stone Tooth mountain- the location of the long lost forges of Durgeddin the Black. The Dark Squad, or rather- ‘the eyes in the night’ are the subject of an ancient Uthgardt prophecy- and so here they all are, and Old Mare- the wise woman of the tribe, wants to send our heroes into the land of the bad dead ancestors.

The land of the bad dead ancestors being some shadowy place/plane in which ‘bad = maniacal’ ex-Uthgardt chiefs get parked for their stay in the afterlife. It seems the bad dead ancestors have some things to say to the eyes in the night/Dark Squad about ongoing events vis- the Time of Ash and the fact that Ashardalon has been unleashed.

The Dark Squad, of course, inadvertently let Ashardalon out.

Note the session starts with a bit more chatter- just so that the PCs, and particularly Vinnie (who likes a lot of chatter) can get clear in his head what the score is. Old Mare is on hand to answer all of their questions, so-

1) Old Mare is going to send the Dark Squad to the land of the bad dead ancestors.

2) The bad dead ancestors live in barrows, they’re ex-tribal chiefs and so command respect.

3) There are seven bad dead ancestors = seven barrows.

4) The bad dead ancestors will (most likely) try to kill the PCs. It’s why they’re where they are- they’re mostly very bad and violent folk, or else they were in life.

5) The bad dead ancestors need to be ‘bested’ in order to give over their piece of the prophecy.

6) There are only two ways that the PCs can return from the land of the bad dead ancestors- a) success- they talk to all seven bad dead ancestors and collect the information they need, b) failure- they’re all dead. The problem, of course, with option b) is that, well… when they get back to the land of the living… well, they’ll all be dead.

Note, number 5 above, is going to become important a little later on, this piece of information was also stated, again in answer to Vinnie’s questions, back in the last session.




*Q&A with Old Mare, note Daktari is having a laugh riot!*

The key word is ‘bested’, and I think/know a couple of the PCs figured this out- ‘bested’ doesn’t mean they have to be fought and killed.

But let’s get on with events.

So, more discussion with Old Mare, and eventually the Dark Squad are getting a little uppity- they want their artefact. If you remember Timor chief of the tribe here was scheduled to hand over an ancient artefact to the eyes in the night/Dark Squad, but then refused to do so (last session) when Newt started using magic in his yurt.

The Uthgardt don’t like magic.

But Vinnie, and others, have started to worry- what if we need the artefact in the land of the bad dead ancestors- if we’re there, and it’s here- then we are right royally screwed. So, the druid, and then Ram- and even Newt, start getting bolshie- “yeah, where’s our artefact?”

Eventually Timor is called for- the Uthgardt chief’s not happy, he never is, but after listening to Vinnie ramble on (and make a few good rolls) he’s had enough- he flips the long kept artefact over to the rambling druid.




*Timor, have a nice day now!*

It’s a coin.

Or at least coin shaped- circular, an inch in diameter, and thin. It has a maze (of sorts) delicately etched on one side. The reverse is blank- it’s made of bone, possibly- perhaps it’s ivory, or else something similar.




*"It's a what now?"*

Newt settles down with the thing and gets an identify ritual going. The tabaxi learns, and repeats to his friends, the following-

a) It is ancient.

b) It is magical, possibly very powerful- an artefact, like the Uthgardt said.

c) It’s powers are benign.

That’s your lot- Newt is very much of the opinion that the item is difficult, perhaps impossible, to identify- at least using the spell of the same name- it’s workings, history and purpose are obscured.

So, not much help there…

[Get the Uthgardt artefact 250 XP]

Then, after an hour or more of standing about while Old Mare dances around the PCs, chanting in her strange sing-song voice… the members of the Dark Squad slowly fade to nothing, only to reappear- after a brief journey through the trammelled dark, in… the land of the bad dead ancestors.

The land is small, or rather contained- seven barrows, dark earth and vegetation that is wizened and past its prime. From the ground- every now and then, wisps of smoke swirl and rise- they seem to briefly assume strange almost identifiable shapes, only to quickly curve and fade. Above and around the area, encompassing the space- a dome of dense cloud-like shadow, and above the cloud flashes of light to illuminate briefly, like a storm happening a long way away.




*"Well, this is nice." The Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors- smoking or, well... actually, there's not an option.*

The place smells of smoke, as if there’s a fire nearby- Buggles feels rain on his face, while Vinnie is convinced that it is ash that’s falling. There is hardly any sound here, and even when the PCs talk their words seem somehow faded and quiet.

[The land of the bad dead ancestors 200 XP]

Then after a brief chat- the Dark Squad approach and peer into the first barrow, Ram- as usual, is the first into the opening- a five foot wide, eight foot high passage with alcoves, skeletal remains dot the place, and at the far end a stone altar or similar, with a human skull atop. The rogue heads all the way in, while his colleagues huddle and watch from the outside of the barrow.




*Ram sighs- "ME! AGAIN!" But yes, the swashbuckler holds the short straw in his hand, "Huh!" The Rogue heads in...*

At which point, of course, the skeletal remains come alive- but there are only four of the undead creatures. The PCs take a moment to belittle the DMs (monster) efforts and then get into the paltry bad guys- Ram gets sliced, but Buggles’ scimitars slash and cut and leave one of the skeletons critically wounded.

Ram cuts his attacker down with Deadend, his undead bane rapier, Gwen (Buggles’ skeleton friend) stabs another of the skeletons (ironic ain’t it), Daktari finishes it off- and that’s two down.

And now the Players (not just the PCs) are mocking me (your beneficent DM) for my feeble enemies.

Second to last laugh coming up.

Buggles critically wounds another of the undead, jumping on top of the altar at the far end of the barrow, and kicking the skull formerly atop the stone off in the process.

At which point the aforementioned skull rises from the dirt and swathes itself in flame- it’s a flameskull, identified by a now screaming Vinnie- “Zut alor! Run!”

Then comes the fireball.

All of the PCs spend an inspiration point (only Vinnie has more than one of these- so everyone else is out) to get advantage on the following saving throw- the fireball fills the interior of the barrow, destroying the two remaining skeletons and leaving all of the PCs singed and wounded, Vinnie (failed save, even with advantage) critically so (on just 7 HP).

Panic sets in.

Ram, the least wounded of the Dark Squad (oddly)- thanks to his uncanny dodge, almost bloodies the flameskull with Deadend, Gwen stabs it, Daktari hits it repeatedly with his longsword- but the pair’s weapons are not magical, and so the fiery undead resists much of the hurt.

Vinnie stumbles out of the barrow and gets the cure (wounds), meantime Buggles gets into action and with a Crit manages to at last cut the flameskull down- it’s destroyed, and to cheers.

[Skeletons and flameskull 1300 XP]

Here's the last laugh.

Although a second later and an undead hulk bursts from the ground, the bad ancestor it seems was buried in the entrance to the barrow…

“I am Kratchik- it is time for you to die…”




*Kratchik, bad dead ancestor- now do you get it?*

Note, the bad dead ancestors only speak Uthgardt, and so Daktari translates- although Vinnie has also, over the last few days with the tribe, used his anthropological skills to pick up a little of the language.

Ancestor Kratchik stabs its sword through Newt, briefly impaling the tabaxi- and leaving the warlock critically wounded (and on just 4 HP).

For an easy fight, this is going very badly.

Ram stabs Kratchik in the back, it seems not to care.

And so… Vinnie starts talking, actually shouting- explaining to the ancestor that they are the eyes in the night, and here as part of the Uthgardt prophecy, and more remarkably Kratchik stops fighting too, and then reminds the druid that he must be bested in order for him to reveal his part of the story.

The druid and the warlock, who is now also in the conversation- after first swigging down an emergency healing potion, are trying to figure out how best to ‘best’ the ancestor when, Buggles shoots Kratchik in the back of the head.

Kratchik reacts in fury and skewers Vinnie with his sword, the druid slips to the cold dirt unconscious and dying.

And so we’re back to fighting- Ram stabs the terror with Deadend, and then Newt paralyses the ancestor with a hold person spell. The living members of the Dark Squad (and Gwen) give it all they’ve got- attack, attack, attack!

While Vinnie makes death saves- note Vinnie is outside of the barrow, the rest of the PCs are within- with Kratchik standing statue in the doorway (although he’s not moving so they could have got past him if they tried).

It takes two turns of attacks to cut the paralysed Kratchik down, at which point Newt dashes to Vinnie with a potion of healing.

Moments later however Kratchik gets back up again- he’s been bested, and so he has his say-

“I am Kratchik, and I am the lore/law.*
The Time of Ash approaches,
It begins when the day turns to night.
When the dead become the dying,
And souls know no rest.
Know then that Ashardalon is abroad.
The abomination- the terror dead dread dragon,
The Lord of Ash, the Lord of Destruction,
The Deceiver- the swallower of the Light.”

*Note the above is spoken, so some of the words here have to be guessed at; is Kratchik the law, or the lore- who knows.

And with that Kratchik fades to nothing, and the fighting really begins.

[The first ancestor and the first part of the prophecy 1100 XP]

So, now the fall-out chatter- and I’ll not go into too much detail but… Vinnie isn’t happy, and he’s not alone- the upshot is, they were talking to Kratchik- trying to figure a way to best the undead creature that didn’t involve further fighting. Then however, without warning, Buggles shot the ancestor in the head- and while he was thirty feet away and fairly safe from harm, but the ancestor was standing next to two of the wood elf’s still critically wounded colleagues (Vinnie and Newt).

Note when the fight was halted for the chatter Vinnie was on perhaps 11 hit points, and Newt was on 10- and with the rest of the Dark Squad also wounded.

Oh, and there are six more barrows that need investigating.

These are, briefly, the points that get made- sometimes with vehemence.

Buggles obviously defends his actions, he shot the ancestor because the conversation was going nowhere. The DM however is also a little peeved, and is at this point happy to let folk know. The point being we didn’t get to find out whether Vinnie and Newt were going to succeed with their endeavour.

It’s a game- everyone gets to have their go, if they want to chat then that’s their choice, the polite response would be- to let them try.

Or just to say something…

And that’s the thing, all of this could perhaps have been solved in an instant, if the PCs just took a moment or two just to have a chat- amongst themselves. I get that we’re on the VTT, and when you talk you are often talking over someone else, or else waiting for your moment to dive in to say whatever it is you need to say.

But in this instance, the conversation had already started…

Also, we’ve been six months doing this, you could probably talk to each other between sessions- if you have concerns, or else want to figure out how better to play together.

Your call.

But y’know- just talk a bit more chatter, amongst yourselves- just a thought.

I’ll not go on, I’ll just leave by sharing with all of you readers some ancient wisdom-

“Last bit, and in conclusion- at the end of the Sunless Citadel retrospective stroll the following idea is mooted (by Buggles) perhaps in future we should talk about what we are going to do before we actually do it. The discussion here, again, is about the opening of Ashardalon’s sarcophagi, at one point in the action Newt was trying to open the thing while Vinnie was the opposite side trying to close it… there may have been another/better way.”

Taken from session 11, as I say- ancient wisdom.

But don’t worry dear reader, it’s all very friendly and not Player on Player, only Vinnie just doesn’t trust Buggles anymore… the elf is a hot-head, or something similar, according to the shifter druid.

[Recriminations 250 XP]

The Dark Squad thereafter huddle up in the barrow, they need a short rest- and to spend some of the healing HD, obviously Newt and Vinnie the most- the pair were both critically wounded. It’s the end of the first fight and the pair are now both out of healing HD.

Then on… and into the next barrow, the Dark Squad are much more cautious this time, and the trick is- if (they think) it’s an ancestor before them, they’re going to try to find some other way to best the fiend rather than attempt to slaughter each and every one of them.

This conclusion reached because they still have six more barrows to get through, and if they’re all like the first one… someone is going to get very badly hurt, or else killed here.




*"Easy now... Easy now... HSST! Stay quiet- Buggles, stop fingering your scimitars, put them away!"*

The second barrow is much smaller, Ram as usual is sent in first, and soon enough the ancestor is on his feet and we’re about to start the action- “I am Larkoz, and I will destroy you…” Vinnie however immediately starts chattering but alas he’s not being very persuasive, and so as the Dark Squad retreat, Larkoz comes on, until… but what’s that heavenly music?

It’s Buggles on the flute (and with a Crit check- ‘29’ in total for his performance), and then seconds later the wood elf is being accompanied by Newt on his axe (lute), and the tabaxi even has the tune lined up on his PC. Apologies guys but I didn’t recognise the song- it sounded to me like a cross between Big County and the music from River Dance.




*"I vill destroy yew all... But vhat iz zat zound- it iz enchanting. I cannot help myzelf. My feet are aflame- I muzt DANCE!" Larkoz succumbs to Buggles' flute solo (Check '29').*

Whatever it is the bad dead ancestor is entranced- “I cannot help myself, I must DANCE!” Larkoz cries, and is transported.

Note Vinnie helps ancestor Larkoz unwind and get loose by convincing the dead Uthgardt maniac chief to chew on the last of his brewbark (a poisonous/hallucinogenic healing fungi). Keep in mind Larkoz is a big feller, and not really built for grooving, but… he’s river-dancing, and bits are falling off of him.

Ten to fifteen minutes later and the ancestor is exhausted, but… willing to share-

“I am Larkoz, the warden.
Check the ancient alchemist’s well.”

And then he’s gone.

[Ancestor and prophecy number two, done 450 XP]

There is good cheer to spare, the Dark Squad are back to laughing again.

Then on to the third barrow, which proves easier still- the Dark Squad employ the same approach, with Vinnie now calling out to the ancestors even ahead of their appearance.




*Kolven- he's already bested himself.*

Kolven is the name of the third bad ancestor, and after telling the PCs about his regret- all the bad things that he did in life, he’s happy to regale them with the third part of the prophecy.

He’s no threat at all- he’s already bested himself.

It goes a little like this-

“I am Kolven, and I am forever.
Seek the witch’s tor,
In the lair of the drowned ones,
But beware the demon’s spore.
Find the time.
Return again with the star fall,
To reclaim the power.”

It’s easy this, Kolven fades to nothing.

[The third ancestor, and the third part of the prophecy, easy- 250 XP]

Vinnie takes the time to say a few words over the skeletal remains of the dead ancestor, an attempt to absolve Kolven of his sins.

[Vinnie offers absolution 100 XP]

The Dark Squad are making great progress, and soon after we’re into the fourth barrow, and within are the remains of two horses and a chariot, which gives Vinnie an idea.

A very good idea, he’s full of ‘em.

But first up the skeletal equines are soon back on their feet, and (very briefly) into action.




*The Sky Pony barbarian is not keen on his new ride.*

Daktari hits the first undead beast as it rises and shoves the barbarian out of the way, moments later Newt destroys the foe with a Belphegor’s fiery blast, and then wrecks the second equiceph as it too attempts to stand.

Buggles’ flash of scimitars finishes it off.

That was very quick.

[Two dead equicephs 200 XP]

At which point the fourth dead ancestor steps out of his ancient stone coffin.

“I am Spetznaz, and I am the mercenary- prepare to die…”

But Vinnie is into it in an instant, “Monsieur Spetznaz, you shall ride again.”

And with that Vincezo swiftly wildshapes into Vincen D(raft) Horse.

Spetznaz blinks back his surprise, and then climbs aboard- twenty minutes later, as the now slightly bored Dark Squad yawn and watch on, Spetznaz finishes riding the wildshaped druid into the ground. Vinnie has however made all of his strength and constitution saves, and the ancestor is a big hefty feller.




*Spetznaz mounts Vincen D Horse- "Giddy up, my beauty!" Note the ancestor's shadow hound materialises- "Begone- foul Rover, daddy got a new toy!" And with that Rover, the shadow hound, fades to nothing.*

Spetznaz is overjoyed, and happy to tell the Dark Squad what he knows, which is-

“I am Spetznaz, and I am the mercenary.
When three-and-a-half bells sound,
Put one hundred crowns,
On the one with the big nose.”

Still grinning the dead Ancestor fades from view.

[The fourth ancestor, and part of the prophecy 450 XP]

But things are different when the gang exit the barrow… the smell of ash is palpable- to all, and suddenly a skeleton steps out of the perimeter wall of shadow, and rushes sword in hand at the adventurers.

And then another skeleton, only this one strides forward a short way and then starts up with its bow.

Buggles cuts the first undead down while Newt blasts the artillery.

Both enemies are destroyed.

Vinnie conjures and casts a daylight spell which cuts through the shadow and reveals that there are more enemies approaching.

*I wish there was a picture to show you- but there isn't. Guys?*

A third skeleton is revealed, it rushes to attack.

Buggles spots a giant rat scurrying towards him- although the beast has already been cut and mangled, a zombie giant rat- perhaps?

Vinnie smashes the skeleton down with his shillelagh.

Then out of the shadow rush a pair of goblins, both armed with scimitars- moments later and Vinnie is cut but the wound is cold and numbing- the damage necrotic than rather from the weapon. Most odd, and up close- the goblins- like the giant rat- are already dead, i.e. undead.

Another dead giant rat scurries out of the black and shadow and sinks its teeth into Daktari’s boot (and foot).

And a few of the PCs are getting it- “Giant Rats! Skeletons! Goblins! We killed these!” I think it was Ram who first called it, but Vinnie and perhaps Newt had also already figured it out.

Ram cuts a dead goblin down, and stabs another with his off-hand.

Yet another dead giant rat emerges from the shadow, this one sinks its teeth into Newt’s leg.

Then more dead goblins, all rushing to swarm the PCs- and Gwen takes a hit.

Daktari cuts the dead giant rat biting him in two.

At which point the secret is definitely out, as diving down from the darkness overhead comes a very dead Cornflakes, the white dragon wyrmling the Dark Squad slaughtered way back in the Sunless Citadel.

“You killed me, now you bastards will pay!” dead Cornflakes’ croaks, the winged beast is a mess- the Dark Squad, if you remember, claimed a variety of mementoes from the wyrm- including a foot, as many teeth as they could carry, they also (Garumn) put the boot in to the corpse- hacked it up good and proper.

So, Cornflakes is a mess, and obviously not happy about it.

Daktari and Newt are engulfed in a swathe of necrotic fury, Cornflakes’ new breath weapon, although the pair both make their saves, and the damage is somewhat underwhelming.

Buggles cuts another dead giant rat down, while Newt gets the heck out of dodge and then fires a pair of Belphegor’s fiery blasts into Cornflakes, and now the wyrmling is critically wounded.

Vinnie gets stabbed by a dead goblin, Gwen helps out by cutting the thing down.

Ram ends another, and then Vinnie gets stabbed again- the druid is really soaking up the hits in this session.

Daktari growls and launches a spear at dead Cornflakes, the wyrm is manoeuvring in the air and coming around for another attack- the missile skewers the dead dragon- dead. It flops out of the air and lands hard at Buggles’ feet.

The wood elf ignores it and gets into action, slaughtering the last two goblins in the fight, dead- dead- deaditty- dead.

All done.

[Attack of the dead things, and Cornflakes 315 XP]

But there’s no rest for the Dark Squad just yet, as moments later the lightning bolts hit.

So, what happens is- suddenly a glowing white circle of light blazes up above, the spectral white light punching a hole in the shadow dome surrounding the land of the bad dead ancestors. In the same instance comes the roar of thunder. Then five PC seeking lightning bolts flash down at… well, obviously the five members of the Dark Squad, if you include Daktari, and I do- for now.

Alas Vinnie, and Ram are too slow (yep, Ram- with the best Dex save bonus in the pack) the pair are hit by the ear-shattering bolts, but… are left miraculously unharmed, or else…

A tether, a loopy spectral glowing white cord now runs from the centre of Vinnie and Ram’s chests- curling and swaying up into the new fiery hole burnt in the shadow dome above.

The pair feel glorious, and that thunder rumble before the strike- that wasn’t the sound of a storm, it was the sound of a hammer’s echo and reverb as it pounds forged metal on the anvil.

Both PCs gain an inspiration point.

They’re going to need them… but that’s for next time, we’ll leave the last word for this session to Vinnie.

“Mes amis, the zound of ze anvil- can you not ear it? It is Garumn up zer- he iz protecting uz!”

[Lightning strikes twice 250 XP]

Next session- more of the land of the bad dead ancestors, only three more barrows to explore, and three more ancestors to best in order to gain their secrets.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

My players' plan for almost everything is "frontal assault", and even though we're fairly high level there's no research or divination. And then they get indignant when they're surprised by developments/ they get badly hurt. Sigh. They always seem to scrape through though, so no lesson learned 

Nice touch with poor, mangled Cornflakes!


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> My players' plan for almost everything is "frontal assault", and even though we're fairly high level there's no research or divination. And then they get indignant when they're surprised by developments/ they get badly hurt. Sigh. They always seem to scrape through though, so no lesson learned
> 
> Nice touch with poor, mangled Cornflakes!




Part of the problem (which is not a significant problem 99% of the time) is that some of the guys- Vinnie particularly are happy (and keen) to chat with anything/one that they encounter. In the last session the fighting was very bloody... and as Vinnie said at the time- there are six more barrows/ancestors to investigate. If we keep doing this... we're screwed.

Obviously the problem isn't as one-sided as that, it's not Buggles' fault. I had tried in the previous session, and in this one (in the questions to Old Mare recap- which I instigated for just this reason) to make clear that the ancestors need to be 'bested'. I also, of course, made clear that the ancestors would (mostly, Old Mare presumes) want to kill the guys.

But if at any point prior Vinnie, and Newt (I think he had figured it also), had stopped to let Buggles and Ram know, then... well, maybe it would have been a different outcome. 

The issue is also as much about VTT vs tabletop- because only a limited number of things can get said- other people are talking/doing, then sometimes (but not often) we end up with one or two players who are working on option A, while the others are working towards option B. The end result is usually the same, but the methods can differ.

I have tried to allow for this by telling the players that because this is a problem they can drop a message (just one word) in the chat window, and I will stop at the next convenient point to ask them to speak, ask their question, or else have their say. I'll call them next- even if it is during another player's turn.

To the best of my knowledge they have used this protocol once, and I remind them about it as often as I can.

Apologies but I am writing this out for you, but also for them- in the hope that one/all of them will read this.

VTT is a very similar but different beast- you really do have to stop the action every now and then, or else find a safe space before or after the event, to chat about what's going on and how 'we' (the Dark Squad) should handle things.

Likewise, in-game, I really wanted Vinnie to shout out- to let his comrades know- "Let me/uz zpeak wiz zis ztrange cree-chure. Hold your fire mes amis." I promise you, that's exactly how he'd say it.

But here's the thing- it's a great game of D&D, and I have DM'ed a ton of these things so I think I am in a good position to call it. Usually, actually pretty much after every session, I'm still giggling about the general daftness, and coolness, that has gone on. I even bore my Mrs with it some evenings... ask her, sometimes she even asks- "What happened to Garumn then, did they find out he's dead already?"

The players are very mostly an absolute delight, although they all have their little peccadillos, but then again- don't we all.  

Stay safe and well.

Goonalan & the Dark Squad.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in Meet the Uthgardt*​
*Session #025 You Only Die Twice.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour 

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
“Screaming” Courana, lady’s maid (Female Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)
Bel, the beautiful and lovely wife of Spandwick (Female Gnome)*

This is session 25, and a double helping of marvellous with extra sprinkles on top- we went over time, and then spent another ten minutes reliving and giggling over events.

It would be fair to say that I really do look forward to my Tuesday night at the VTT.

Settle in- it’s a long ‘un.

So, the Dark Squad (sans Garumn- he’s dead) are in the land of the bad dead ancestors, a shadowy place/plane in which ‘bad = maniacal’ ex-Uthgardt chiefs get parked for their stay in the afterlife. It seems the bad dead ancestors have some things to say to the eyes in the night/Dark Squad about ongoing events vis- the Time of Ash and the fact that Ashardalon has been unleashed.

Last session, after a bit of intra-party chatter about how best to get things done, the Dark Squad investigated four barrows, bested the four ancestors within (one in each barrow) and learned, well lots of things.

Ancestor Kratchik started off by telling them-

“I am Kratchik, and I am the lore/law.
The Time of Ash approaches,
It begins when the day turns to night.
When the dead become the dying,
And souls know no rest.
Know then that Ashardalon is abroad.
The abomination- the terror dead dread dragon,
The Lord of Ash, the Lord of Destruction,
The Deceiver- the swallower of the Light.”

Then Larkoz advised them…

“I am Larkoz, the warden.
Check the ancient alchemist’s well.”

And then…

“I am Kolven, and I am forever.
Seek the witch’s tor,
In the lair of the drowned ones,
But beware the demon’s spore.
Find the time.
Return again with the star fall,
To reclaim the power.”

Finally…

“I am Spetznaz, and I am the mercenary.
When three-and-a-half bells sound,
Put one hundred crowns,
On the one with the big nose.”

Which just leaves three more barrows to be investigated, and three more bad dead ancestors to be quizzed, you’ll remember that in order for the Dark Squad to return to the land of the living (back home to Old Mare and the Uthgardt) they need to learn the secrets of all seven ancestors.

The only other way home is… well, if all of the PCs are dead. So, that’s not an option.

Still, the Dark Squad are on it- as I said above, just three more barrows/ancestors to go… how hard can it be.

Well, we’ll see about that.

Although at the end of the last session the Dark Squad had just beaten off an attack by the shambling undead- mostly goblins, skeletons and giant rats- but also the much abused Cornflakes (a white dragon wyrmling the Squad hacked apart earlier in their adventures). Which is odd- or at least several of the PCs thought so at the time.

Oh, and Ram and Vinnie were hit by lightning strikes after the fight was over, no harm done- the pair both now possess radiant rope-like tethers which connect them to a circle of light up above in the dark dome of shadow that encapsulates this strange place. They each gained an inspiration point after the lightning strikes, they’re feeling GRRRRREAT!

Oh, and Vinnie is certain that Garumn is watching over them- he heard the sound of the forge when the lightning struck him.

So, apologies for the rambling intro, but here we go, remember the above is as much for the players as it is for you dear reader.

The Dark Squad chat for a while, it’s remarkably pleasant and not at all strained- the next barrow for investigation is selected (the nearest one) and… we’re in. Within three large stone altars, all with skulls atop- two of them human. The clincher however is the third- a much more interesting cranium, with antlers- and according to Vinnie some sort of mixture (possibly) of human and… bison? Or else some other large bovine, but then, as investigations continue, Newt suddenly becomes aware that something is moving about inside his backpack.

Odd!

What could possibly be moving around in Newt’s backpack?

An orc hand suddenly claws its way out of the pack and tries to strangle the tabaxi. And then another… and then another... and then…

Just for info the guys killed twenty four orcs back at the Mountain Door in the Forge of Fury, they took the hands of the foul humanoids so that they could claim the reward for their slaughter from Lord Boskin, back at Castell Gwythyr.

Right now Newt, Buggles and Ramshambow have each got eight of the lopped-off appendages in their backpacks.

Oh naughty word!

Ten orc hands (crawling claws) come alive- four scuttle out of Newt’s pack, three each from Buggles’ and Ram’s- clawing, punching and scratching their way out.

We’re into it proper.

And I’ll not do a blow by blow account of the action because… well, they’re just crawling claws- three hit points each, hardly a menace, although…

Buggles gets punched in the face, a Crit- 8 damage, he’s not happy, Ram gets clawed- as does Newt- repeatedly, blimey that was a lot more threat than I expected.

Newt gets clawed again- he’s bloodied, already, and caterwauling and meowling.

Then Buggles gets clawed some more.

Daktari grabs a dagger out and starts stabbing and killing orc hands, he’s the go to guy in a crisis- it seems, in the opening turn all of the other PCs miss their attacks, except Newt who blasts a single crawling claw dead.

Then however the Dark Squad get into gear.

Buggles rolls a Crit, remember this, a crawling claw is stabbed and destroyed.

Then Vinnie turns around and sees that there’s a strange looking stocky humanoid with a skull head complete with antlers, the kind of thing you’re bound to notice- it’s the fifth ancestor. The creature stares at Vinnie (and uses his glare-type attack) but the druid shrugs off the weird feeling and begins again his endless chatter.

“You see before yew Monsieur Ancestor, the eternal struggle n’est pas…” With a flourish the druid steps aside to reveal Newt. The tabaxi, at this point in the fight, has five crawling claws attached to various parts of his body. He is screeching in fury and seemingly engaged in a choreographed dance routine somewhat akin to a break-dancing whirling dervish.




*Newt's health bar is plunging fast.*

The rest of the Dark Squad have now slaughtered the crawling claws that were attacking them, and are now trying to clear the appendages from Newt.

Which is harder than you think- disadvantage to attacks because the enemies are on Newt, and in his clothing.

The druid goes on, “We call zis performance piece ‘Non-consensual Heavy Petting’, zee how Newt mirrors the struggle of the individual within zee dystopian fractured societee in which we exist, zee his wild cavorting, ze cat-man embodies truth, n’est pas?”

MEOWWWW! HSSSSSSTTTT! Etc.

Vinnie rolls a ‘19’ on his performance check as he continues to curate, and at the same time MC, the production- actually, it’s just Newt taking a beating.

“Is dis theatre- I have heard of zis! It iz very good. I like da action. I am Golcanz by the way, pleased to be greeting you.” Golcanz, the ancient ancestor, is entranced by the performance.

And so it goes for a short while longer, Vinnie narrating “… a metaphor for zer troubling notion- the dew-al-i-tee of man, n’est pas!” That kind of thing. While Daktari, Buggles and Ram meantime continue to try to get the orc appendages off their friend Newt, but at the same time to not get in the way of the spectacle- the show must go on. Newt, obviously, also attempts to get the crawling claws off himself, but he’s much less adept than his friends, and they’re not great either.

Dice rolls are mostly low, except for my guys…

In short order Newt gets Critted again, he’s almost unconscious… and then he is- unconscious, that is- after another punch in the face Crit.

[Non-consensual heavy petting opening night performance 250 XP]

Seconds later Ram, Buggles and Daktari swing into action and slaughter the remaining crawling claws- which are much easier to hit now that they are no longer attached to a thrashing Newt.

[Crawling claws and ancestor bested 440 XP]

“A voila!” Vinnie cures Newt who, party to the performance, comes alive with a tumble roll and flashing pyrotechnics (prestidigitation) display, and then rolls a consolidated ‘24’ on his performance check.

Ram grabs up a trio of the now inert orc hands and juggles them- performance check- ‘20’, while Buggles trills along on his flute.

[Finale 250 XP]

The crowd (Golcanz) goes wild. “I luv zis- zo honest, zer kitty-kat iz zo dedicated to his art. Magnificent!”

A short chat later and the Dark Squad have what they need-

“I am Golcanz and I am forgotten.
The answer you seek [Golcanz looks directly at Buggles] is at the bottom of the Goblin’s stair/stare.”

“Tank you.” Golcanz fades from existence, and the Dark Squad giggle for a little while longer- see fighting and RP at the same time, it can be done.

[More riddles from the bad dead ancestors 250 XP]

Then a little break for a chat, also much needed healing- potions and spells (Buggles and Newt both took a beating), and… a wash and brush up, let me explain- Newt is unhappy having had the crawling claws creep all over him, he uses his prestidigitation to give himself a bit of hair/fur pampering. Daktari looks on longingly as the tabaxi does so, and then quietly asks Newt whether he could do anything with his hair- it is unruly and he thinks it is holding him back.

Newt tries a few styles on the Uthgardt barbarian, again all prestidigitation enhanced, and Daktari is soon after overjoyed- “I look like a god!” The Uthgardt settles on a perm/ringlet/mullet mix- nice!

[Newt- thrall of a fiery fiend, and hair stylist 100 XP]

Then back out of the barrow and into the shadowy twisted and dark demi-plane, or whatever this place is, the forever home of the bad dead ancestors.

That was easy.

Too soon.

Rushing out of the shadows that define the border of the locale come a dozen or more intruders- all intent on doing the adventurers harm.

The dead are here again.

Skeletons, goblins and a pair of shambling hobgoblins… but they’re all easily put down- the Dark Squad don’t break a sweat, particularly when Vinnie lays down a vast swathe of spike growth and then orders his comrades to retreat a little in to the barrow.

The mostly mindless undead shamble into the terror and spike filled terrain and are very mostly torn to shreds, although the PCs also take the time to shoot a few of the emerging enemies.

Fourteen of the former victims of the Dark Squad are dispatched (again) in about ten seconds- two turns.

[More of the Dark Squad’s dead 255 XP]

And as with the last fight- the lightning strikes, and this time nobody is attempting to dodge the flash and thunder. All five N/PCs are tethered to the glorious light above, which has also expanded a little.

Note when the lightning strikes each PC ‘connected’ gets another inspiration point, they can have up to a maximum of three inspiration points each. They can use their inspiration points to do… well, whatever they can convince the GM to allow. Mostly they use them for healing, the DM rules that the PCs can spend a point to use a healing HD (like a healing surge), and if they use one of their own then they can have a second healing HD for free.

[Lightning strikes 100 XP]

I’m a generous fellow, or else you’d think so… keep reading.

Just a note the mostly shambling dead that are attacking here have been identified by the Dark Squad- they’re the folk that they killed as they were working their way through the Sunless Citadel. Or else they’re weaker undead versions of the same, for my fellow DMs a short explanation- take monster, add undead traits, reduce AC, reduce HP (a lot- goblins approx. 3 HP each, hobgoblins about 7 HP each, skeletons maybe 6 HP each). Then halve the creature’s damage output, and while they continue to wield a variety of weapons all damage inflicted is actually necrotic, because that’s the flavour.

Last bit- the CR of all of these decrepit creatures has been reduced by two places, so CR 1 becomes CR ¼, obviously to a minimum of CR 0. The PCs gotsta get paid (their XP).

Note the players figured all (most) of this out by the end of the session, so- no secrets revealed here.

These guys are minions, mooks, call them what you will- they’re fodder.

However, the dead creatures that have names… like Cornflakes (last session) they’re a little less crippled. Likewise the guys figured this out too by the end of the session, the named guys are also a little more switched on- smarter, and more tactically aware (less mindless, which of course is impossible, you either are or you aren’t- mindless, but you get me).

There’s barely ten seconds between the destruction of the first wave and the onset of the second wave- here they come again, and there are plenty of them- over twenty more of the Dark Squad’s victims.

But the only way that the bad guys can get to the adventurers still hanging in the barrow is through the spike growth terrain, and so its another massacre- and the players during what follows are very keen to commiserate with me.

Actually some of them were just plain laughing like drains, as I (your usually incredibly tolerant DM) huffed and puffed as my bad guys died in their droves.

But, this is the long game- keep watching, keep reading.

A bugbear (about 14 HP) and a bunch more hobgoblins, and goblins, all fail to get to the guys and rush to their deaths.

A shadow (approx. 11 HP) drifts forward, cringing- remember the area is also bathed in Vinnie’s daylight spell- cast on his shillelagh, the flying enemy is spotlighted and shot down by Buggles with a Crit. Dead.

That’s the wood elf’s second Crit.

Then Ballsack (about 30 HP), the dead bugbear crazy arrives, and after looking around and seeing the swathe of fallen he pointedly stays out of the spike growth area and starts flinging javelins, aiming into the dark interior of the barrow in which the coward PCs muster.

You heard me- coward PCs.

Meantime more goblins fall, also a pair of skeletons are sundered by the spike growth.

Then comes Durn (about 15 HP), the former hobgoblin boss appears from the shadow wall surrounding the land of the bad dead ancestors, he grunts and shouts his threats and then is also swiftly ripped apart as he attempts to charge through the spike growth. Although he nearly made it to the Dark Squad.

Closer.

Newt with a pair of Belphegor’s fiery blasts (including a high damage roll Crit) and Buggles with his bow conspire to shoot down the javelin flinging Ballsack.

Rip and Fang (approx. 8 HP each), the bugbear boss’ (former) giant rat companions are likewise torn to pieces by the violent terrain.

Spike growth!

And just to say I checked Vincenzo’s spells before I put this area together, he didn’t have the spell learned- he changed it in session, just before the Dark Squad headed out to the land of the bad dead ancestors.

The lucky bastard.

A metric ton more goblins expire… and the fight is soon over, maybe four turns to play through.

[Another wave of the dead enemies 630 XP]

*Oh and I'd love to show you the pictures- but nothing, but I forgive the players, it got a little tense- particularly later on in the session.*

Then lightning strikes, again- and another inspiration point for all, but the Dark Squad hold station- waiting, watching.

Huddled in their burrow… sorry, barrow.

But the fight really is over, there are no more enemies for them to watch tear themselves apart trying to get at our heroes.

Victory, the Dark Squad go on.

After a little more healing- Newt and Daktari both took a single hit from missile firing/chucking bad folk, the only wounds for the PCs in the entire fight

Newt also uses his rod of the pact keeper to recover one of his warlock powers.

Then on… into the second to last barrow, within are canopic jars (and similar) a swathe of scattered gold coins- although all of the currency seems to be covered in mould (dangerous mould Vinnie confirms- “leave it be, mes amis”). While over the far side of the chamber is a skeleton sat on a stone chair, maybe- a throne.




*The sixth bad dead ancestor waits to be bested.*

The Dark Squad nose around a little, very cautious- waiting for the ancestor to appear.

The ancestor however is already present- he’s the skeleton on the throne, and every now and then he takes a moment to move his head slightly to settle his stare on another member of the Dark Squad. The ancestor’s glare leaves Ram frightened, the rogue yelps a little and then starts backing away- towards the exit, “he looked at me… it’s here… it’s come for us…” Nice work.

But Vinnie is unmoved- and he’s the only one to spot the skeleton move, and so he starts up the chatter, and then as part of his presentation- after spotting the gold on the floor, he offers the skeletal ancestor some more gold- spilling coins from his purse.

“Zis iz fur yew. Zer tribute for zer great ancestor.”

But his guidance enhanced persuasion is v. low, the ancestor snarls and goes to get up.

“I am LATGUN! Time to die foolish mortals!”




*Latgun, also available for children's parties.*

He doesn’t get far.

Buggles (readied action) fires an arrow into Latgun’s face, with a Crit, and just about bloodies the bad bastard in an instant.

That’s three Crits for Buggles.

Then, because the wood elf also has initiative- he does it again, and another Crit and another massive bag of damage.

Four Crits.

There is whooping, and unashamed giggling- it belittles me, they should be ashamed of themselves.

Bloody hell- this ancestor is a restated mummy, he can’t go down having only managed to use his dreadful glare a few times.

But he can…

Newt covers the barrow with flame- a fireball, and manages to singe himself slightly as he does so- as the blast fills the chamber and then some, he was fortunate that all of the other PCs were out the way.

The ancestor, known briefly as Latgun, and vulnerable to fire, is blown apart.

[Yet another dead ancestor bested- the sixth so far 700 XP]

But not for long, and then he’s back…

“Well, that did not go vell!”

“I am Latgun, I am terror- vell, I fort I waz.
The hands are within one thousand teeth.”

And with that the sixth bad dead ancestor is gone.

[More bad dead ancestor jibber-jabber 250 XP]

Easy! Easy! Easy!

Note this time the Dark Squad are much more cautious- they congregate in/at the entrance/exit of the barrow- weapons out, watching to see who is coming...

And the dead, of course, are coming, again…

More goblins (about ten), a clutch of giant rats- all suitably mangled and decrepit looking, but also in the surge a few more named creatures- Guthash, the six foot diseased rat mother; Grenl- the goblin witch doctor; Kulket- the giant frog and animal companion of… the Dead Outcast.

A little more of a challenge.

The Dark Squad on spotting the new dead enemies swiftly head back into their hidey-hole, alas not quickly enough- Daktari and Gwen (Buggles’ skeleton companion) are both caught in the dead Outcast’s (necrotic flavoured- twisting strands of shadow vegetation) entangle spell.

That said the barbarian, seconds later, tears himself free and follows his new friends into the barrow.

Vinnie, the bastard, conjures another spike growth in the area, which is also difficult terrain because of the entangle spell- it’s a mess out there. Gwen, throughout all that follows, is very mostly just stood about ten feet outside of the barrow- within the nasty vegetable terrain, calmly (she’s undead) shooting stuff with her bow.

Buggles shoots- Crits, and kills Guthash- the massive rat.

That’s his fifth Crit this evening.

The goblins and rats keep on coming, some of the former content to get close enough to take pot shots at Gwen. These are mostly taken down swiftly by the Dark Squad artillery back in the barrow.

Kulket, the dead Outsider’s giant frog leaps over much of the spike growth (he lands just before the entrance to the barrow) but is then cut to pieces by Ram who dodges forward and at the beast with his twin blades.

However at this point things have gone quiet outside- enemy-wise, and yet the Outsider can still be heard, moaning and taunting the Dark Squad, and so the PCs are stuck in the barrow- with a spike growth spell in place just before the entrance.

And the recently returned bad dead guys are still outside, but out of sight- the Outsider, and the hidden goblin witch doctor- Grenl, and they’re staying where they are.

Eventually Newt climbs his way up and out of the barrow, the tabaxi is hit by the Outsider’s produce (necrotic) flame spell during his clamber, however the cat man spots his attacker and fiery blasts him straight back. The dead evil druid is left critically wounded.

Seconds later the tabaxi gets rushed, and then hit by a (necrotic) thunderwave- only it’s an appallingly small amount of damage.

Buggles, likewise attempts to clamber up and out of the barrow- it doesn’t go so well, even after he spends an inspiration point- the wood elf inadvertently steps into the spike growth (for maximum damage). However moments later he climb free of the spot and fires his longbow at the Outcast.

It’s a Crit.

Of course it is.

The dead Outcast is… well, he’s dead, again.

That’s Buggles’ sixth Crit of the evening.

Moments later Grenl, the goblin witch doctor, is spotted- and then blasted into oblivion by Newt.

Victory!

The dead are… bugger, dead.

[More returned dead destroyed 490 XP]

Only not for long.

Lightning strikes- every PC gets another inspiration point.

Yeah, got that, let’s get on.

Inside the barrow Ram is working at one of the walls- he figures it can’t be more than a couple of feet thick- he wants to make an opening, a window- or a firing station, or else an emergency exit should it become necessary.

But he’s really not built for this kind of activity, he’s struggling- and none of his comrades are interested in helping him.

Vincenzo remains concentrating on his spike growth spell, Daktari is guarding the barrow entrance when Buggles and then Newt, still outside and up on top of the barrow, call out.

“Kobolds!”

The pair on the roof begin firing at the newly revealed enemies, the aforementioned kobolds, but then there’s a skeleton- and then a fast moving orc- who is shot down at the very last instant, he nearly got to the wood elf.

Then the mangled remains of a once living giant spider crawls down from atop a stunted tree- Newt has seen enough, the tabaxi scarpers back into the barrow, swinging down safely into the dark subterranean chamber.

The decrepit giant spider continues on and crawls past a very well hidden Buggles, and then it too climbs into the barrow.

“Oh bugger!” Is the collective feeling of those within.

But Ram is on hand again to swiftly cut the arachnid down.

Outside a pair of kobolds are staying out of sight and using their slings to take pot shots at Gwen, she’s taking hits.

Then suddenly Buggles is on the move, this after being spotted- by what looks to Yusdrayal, the ex-kobold queen- who fires off a ray of (necrotic) frost at the wood elf, seconds later kobold slingers start up aiming for the wood elf too. He’s definitely been spotted.




*Incoming! Note Gwen, calm as a cucumber stood within the spike growth just shooting the dead down.*

Then a second giant spider crawls around the side of the barrow, hidden by the slope it sneaks sideways and like its dead comrade- inside, but Daktari with a readied action and an inspiration point manages to cut it down.

Buggles has seen enough, he too scrapers all the way back to the entrance to the barrow, but then (hubris?) decides to hold station.

Orcs come rushing in, more fodder for the frontal assault- but the spike growth is more than sufficient to shred them.

Gwen is, of course, firing back at her kobold attackers- and having great success.

Then out of the shadows ahead emerges the ravaged remains of the owlbear (sans beak, claws and plenty of other stuff the Dark Squad took for decoration) it snorts rushes forward and rips into the fighter/rogue. Buggles is bloodied and beyond in an instant, maybe down to about 8 HP.

The wood elf cuts hard at the beast and then swiftly gets the hell out of dodge, scampering over-under the lintel and swinging back into the safety of the barrow.

“Bear… huh-huh-huh… Owl…”, the badly wounded wood elf gasps and then points vaguely back towards the entrance to the tomb.

That’s all of the Dark Squad back in the bunker, and now the skeletons outside are no longer attempting to ford the spike growth area, they’re standing front and center and firing arrows into the barrow opening.

Somehow safe is beginning to feel a little more like trapped.

The Dark Squad meantime are dodging into the entrance to the bunker to fire off whatever they have in the way of missile weapons- it’s mostly Newt that is accounting for the enemies with his fiery blasts.

Although now even the kobolds are trying to climb up, over and in to the bunker… it’s only Daktari stabbing with his spear that is keeping them at bay.

Time for the tin-opener.

Suddenly the interior of the bunker gets an airing, the owlbear rips out a swathe of the wall- the area that Ram was digging at earlier.

The massive undead monstrosity has much greater success with the project.




*Bear-Owl! The red square is the breach...*

Gwen, meantime, is still shooting and killing kobolds.

Ram rushes forward and stabs the decrepit owlbear with Deadend (undead bane, sorta) and ends it- but that just makes it easier for the waiting enemies behind it in the shadow.

The first orc rushes over the deflating owlbear and in to the barrow, then the second, then the third… and so it goes.

Ram cuts one down- Buggles another (with his seventh Crit of the night), and then another falls to the wood elf- with a… Crit (eight).

But it’s getting frantic.

Daktari is dodging between the door and the breach, Ram and Buggles defending the latter. Vinnie is maintaining his concentration on the spike growth spell, and switching between dodging and throwing produce flames spells at anything that gets too close.

Newt is now crouched down behind the ancestor’s stone throne, bobbing up every now and then to fire very close quarter fiery blasts.

Yusdrayal, the kobold queen is spotted and blasted out of existence by the tabaxi, and just as she was going to unleash her (necrotic) burning hands into the barrow.

And then suddenly, very suddenly, as Gwen takes down the last kobold.

The attack is at last spent.

[More dead for the Dark Squad 810 XP]

There’s a lot of nervous giggling.

Lightning strikes, yet again, everyone gets an inspiration point- note the PCs have been spending these as they go on for healing- as a free action, particularly Buggles and Newt.

Also at this point Newt and Vinnie have exactly zero healing HD between them, they a few have potions (maybe)- and probably a few spells (for Vinnie).

They’re all breathing hard in the barrow- but they’re not coming out, I know this because I was patiently sat there waiting for them to do so.

There’s a lot of “I thought I was [naughty word] but then that giant spider just crawled right past me”, Buggles is still gulping air- “You should have just killed it.” Ram states, shaking his head. Or else the players are doing something similar.

But they’re not coming out… just not coming out, so I’m going to have to go back in there and get them.

Old Yarrack, the Orog commander at the Mountain Door rushes out of the shadow and into the breach- he’s a mess, and wearing his long johns, Garumn stole his platemail remember.

But the guys are ready- Buggles slices and… it’s a Crit (number nine) but the Orog is a tough bugger (with 40+ HP). Vinnie is producing flame, Newt Belphegor flavoured blasts, while Ram and Daktari’s blades are biting.

By the time Old Yarrack falls there are another five orcs in the barrow with the PCs, this is getting bad…

Buggles gets hit by an greataxe- a Crit, serves the bastard elf right, he’s back to being heavily wounded, and then he’s hit again- another Orc greataxe and the wood elf is on 4 HP. Ram is also taking hits, and moments later he too is bloodied.

Then an orc gets to Vinnie and buries its (necrotic flavoured) greataxe into the druid.

Ram cuts a pair of orcs down, but there are more charging in through the breach- Vinnie gets hit again (and yet another Crit) and now the druid is also critically wounded.

Daktari rushes in to the furore and rages- two orcs fall, both cut in two, the barbarian has a little more room to manoeuvre and now has his greatsword in hand.

“I am Daktari! I am Uthgardt! I am Sky Pony!” Only now it sounds much less friendly.




*Orcs! Orcs! And more- ORCS!*

The orcs are falling, the Dark Squad rally- the way is clear, and then as suddenly- it’s not.

Great Ulfe the ogre steps into the breach (and the big bugger has 60-ish HP).

Vinnie drops the spike growth, he needs to be in action- the druid becomes Vincen Bear. Ram steps in and stabs the dead ogre repeatedly, as does Buggles- also repeatedly, and then again with an action surge.

They’re throwing everything at the enemy.

Newt is still blasting- keeping the orcs away from Vincen Bear.

Note, I threw something like nineteen orcs into the barrow in maybe five turns, as well as the other creatures listed here in this wave.

The orcs are coming in both entrances now.

Vincen Bear surges up onto his hind legs, rocks forward and then slams, and then bites the face of Ulfe, the Ogre- at bloody last- is dead again.

The raging ursine claws yet another orc down.

But there are still three orc enemies in the barrow- all with greataxes, and Vinnie Bear is taking hits, and is swiftly down to being bloodied.

Daktari still raging employs his reckless attack and cuts another pair of orcs down.

But.. more orcs come rushing, and Vinnie Bear is still taking hits.

Then… a dire wolf, one of Ulfe’s former hounds rushes in and fails to savage Ram.

Gwen wounds an orc with her rapier, and gets a cheer.

That’s a signifier by the way, if they’re cheering when Gwen hits you know they’re in trouble.

Buggles takes another hit.

Note, the wood elf has been spending inspiration points between times to stay alive.

Ram cuts down the dire wolf. Phew!

Buggles sucks up more healing and then guts a pair of orcs.

Newt blasts another- dead.

But… they’re still coming for the Dark Squad- and still from both entrances.

Vincen Bear claws another orc dead.

Daktari guts another two.

And for a second the barrow is empty of enemies.

Just a second.

As another orc rushes into the breach and buries its greataxe into Vincen Bear.

Then the second dire wolf follows on and fails to savage Daktari- Gwen wounds the beast, more cheering- Ram finishes it off with a Crit, and then with his off hand stabs the last enemy standing- an orc, in the throat.

It sinks to its knees and then topples into the pile of bodies that litter the floor, that spill out of both entrances, and that swathe the ground hereabouts.

The battle, for now, is won.

[The final dead assault 1010 XP]

That however my friends is the end of the session.

Nine Crits in the session for Buggles, that’s nice…

The Dark Squad have one more barrow to explore, and one more secret to gather from a bad dead ancestor, and then… at last, they can go home.

The players spent a good ten minutes whooping about events after the curtain fell, it seems we all enjoyed this one.

To the wire.

At the end of it all Buggles was on maybe 10 HP, Ram somewhere in the neighbourhood, same for Vincen Bear- Newt was a bit better off but he’s out of surges (as is Vinnie) and more or less everything else. Daktari and Gwen, remarkably the pair are only just about bloodied.

Just one more… one more… that’s all.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Woah! That's a long entry, I'll save that for after dinner 
In reply to your previous post, I totally agree about vtt, I think I'll start trawling the forums for tips and tricks, i miss facial expressions and half the joking. It doesn't help that my home game is 16th level 3.5 at the minute - every combat takes five hours and we may as well be playing draughts. I'm looking forward to wrapping it up in a few weeks and starting something in 5e.


----------



## carborundum

Awesome meat-grinder session! Is this all your own campaign now?


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> Awesome meat-grinder session! Is this all your own campaign now?



Steal what you need (and is good) and make up the rest.

This bit is entirely mine, but later on I will snaffling maps, plots, stories, NPCs from everywhere and anywhere. The first two Sunless and Forge were pretty much as written, with a bit of my/our campaign twisted in. The next bit is more me and less any particular book, although as I say a lot of books are going to get plundered.

Take care.

Goonalan


----------



## carborundum

You've done a great job on finding the maps for your own stuff, sir!


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> You've done a great job on finding the maps for your own stuff, sir!




Often the map dictates what's going to go on- I subscribe to Heroic Maps (and a few others) on Patreon, but a good map is the thing- I know what I want to do, so I know the kind of map I am looking for- so I find 5-10 and then usually peer intently at the one I have selected to use (most often Heroic) and then think what goes on here- and the rest is adventure-time.

In truth I used to build 57 sessions worth of stuff ahead of time, I am atm one session ahead of these guys, and while that can cause a little consternation (for me) it's a whole lot easier to build if I know what happened in the last session, and what's expected in this.

Don't get me wrong- I know the story/plot- the big picture, so some stuff I have in hand- and ready to roll, but other stuff- I do between sessions. So, lots of stuff for the next session I built and mapped out on Saturday just gone.

This next session might get very good- depending on what the PCs do. I have a couple of routes we can go, with maps and encounters ready.

Looking forward to tomorrow night.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Excellent updates. I really like the idea of throwing the party's dead back at them - might have to steal that somewhen.

Stay safe and keep it coming.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in Meet the Uthgardt*​
*Session #026 The Seventh Bad Dead Ancestor.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour 

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
“Screaming” Courana, lady’s maid (Female Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)
Bel, the beautiful and lovely wife of Spandwick (Female Gnome)*

This is session 26, and not as good as the last one- or at least I thought not, but let me instantly caveat this, after the sessions every week I get 20 minutes or so with my brother Kev (playing Ramshambow) on Discord, mostly happy families stuff- but also a short chat about the game. He really enjoyed this one- the fool. Same-wise, always the next day at work I have the chance to catch up with Jim (playing Vinnie) to gather his thoughts- he liked the session a lot.

So, what do I know- but here’s the thing, I was fed up with the fighting towards the end, but I realised then (and now) that’s mainly because I know what comes next, and I’m keen to get to that.

Also, we’ve been fighting without much in the way of roleplay and/or investigation for the last few session- obviously we’ve had some fun and hijinks with the previous six bad dead ancestors but… not this session, just plain old terror and a rolling maul maybe two to three hours long.

And that, of course, is my fault- too many dead bad dead guys.

Strap in, although- no big who did what to whom, turn by turn (promise), maybe just the best of the action for this instalment, but It’s another lengthy one.

So, the guys are in the land of the bad dead ancestors, and with one barrow left to explore, the theory is- slaughter the inevitable guardians of the barrow, chat with the last (the seventh) bad dead ancestor then… home again- home again, clickety-click.

Sounds easy- never is.

But first the Dark Squad get some more healing done after last session’s fight-fest, just a note to say that Buggles and Ram have taken plenty of hits, while Vinnie and Newt have already burned through all of their healing HD. The latter of course being used here like healing surges (from 4e) activated as a free action by the use of an inspiration point, courtesy of the pulsing tethers that power the PCs on.

So, the last barrow- and we’re in, an empty (save for ancient shattered bones) central chamber with five alcoves leading from it, each home to an entire/complete sprawled humanoid skeleton.

Ram, as usual, scopes the place out- and inevitably (although very cautious) he triggers the arrival of the barrow’s guardians. Four hefty zombie/skeleton barbarian’s that have been levelled-up (with metal armour somehow affixed to their bones (and skulls)). The four undead enemies burrow up through the floor of the chamber. They’re actually Dread Warriors but none of the players got around to figuring this out in-game- the action was frantic initially. They also have high AC’s, two attacks and big bag of HP each (about 45-50 apiece) and so the fighting is fast and furious- particularly for Ram who quickly gets surrounded, or else three of the Dread Warriors concentrate their efforts on putting the rogue down.




*Peek closely and you'll note the Dark Squad's attackers are labelled as "Unidentified Creature", and thus they remained even after their demise, that's the real story here- and I'm welling up. The anonymous dead not even afforded a label by the callous and uncaring adventurers. Monster Knowledge checks are a free action, just saying- how would you feel? *

Ram’s uncanny dodge saves his hide time and time again in this session, but even then he has to make use of his inspiration points to trigger healing HD/surges. It’s a lengthy fracas, the guys are rolling low, and the bad guys are tougher than the usual swarms of dead they’ve been getting used to fighting. That is until three turns into the fracas when Vinnie drops the faerie fire, and now the Dread Warriors are much easier to connect with.

Buggles finishes off the first enemy (in the fourth turn- so, they hung around) and with a Crit to end the undead terror- please Lord, not the Buggles Crit-train again. Ram accounts for another two of the Dread Warriors, while Daktari ends the last- but it’s a war of attrition, with everyone contributing.

[Dread Warriors in the last barrow 800 XP]

There is celebrating, but here’s the thing- the last bad ancestor has not shown his or her face- that’s odd, so there’s much searching, investigating- shouting “Monsieur dead ancestor, where are yew?” that kind of thing but… nada.

The Dark Squad, after Buggles shuts them up- listen intently, there’s a scratching sound, eventually pinpointed to beneath Vinnie’s feet.

Sixty frantic second later and a hole has been dug, and a box located buried maybe two feet deep.

The Dark Squad queue up all manner of readied actions (all attacks) as Daktari levers the box free of the dirt, it’s not a coffin- which was where the big money bets were at, it is instead a packing crate- with the scratching noise definitely coming from within.

However at this point the first wave (for this session) of Dark Squad dead has already been unleashed into the shadowy plane, the undead mooks (for the most part) are closing in fast.

Decrepit stirges swoop into the entrance to the barrow, and after a scramble are violently curtailed from intruding further- and yet more swoop in and so Daktari is put on permanent watch of the way- taking hits but swatting the pesky buggers dead as quickly as he can.

Note the new undead stirges don’t drain, they’re content to stab and spike with their elongated snouts.

While this is going on however Vinnie has directed his comrades to two of the alcoves- there are more digging/scratching sounds coming from these places too- although that just turns out to be half-a-dozen or so decrepit troglodytes (in two groups) working their way through the walls of the barrow.

So, the trogs get in- but… they’re really not a threat, and made less so when the few stench saves that the PCs have to make are all successes. Damn them.

There’s a brief moment of consternation when a huge decrepit subterranean giant lizard (the one that swallowed Vincen G. Octopod back in the forge) forces its way into one of the trog made openings. Then the beast starts flailing around with its massive bludgeoning tail, but it fails to connect with the PCs repeatedly, and gets swiftly beaten to a pulp mostly by Ram and Buggles.




*When the Giant Lizard's appeared Catkins (that's Buggles' special name for Newt*) spammed his Mirror Image- in fright. I loved the fact that in this rolling fracas that the guys were seemingly reacting more to the memory of the foe- the Giant (Huge) Subterranean Lizard was v. tough first time around, rather than, well... experiencing reality. The Giant Sub Lizard never hit once and was taken down in a turn, surprise!*

*Buggles, helpfully has special names for most of his companions, but it's situational- funnily enough it's a remarkably similar approach to Garumn, at the start of these adventures- with 'Druid' (Vincenzo) & 'Elf' (Ram). Odd that. Atm Ram is 'Ram', Vinnie and Newt are usually known as "Wizard #1" & "Wizard #2", while Daktari is mostly being ignored.

Just to note although this fracas is gentle in comparison to some that have come before the Dark Squad nevertheless go full shields up- with Newt using his Mirror Image spell to create duplicates- this when the huge subterranean lizard first got into action. Likewise Vinnie has got the Spike Growth up and at the door- so, we’re locked down again.

But the bad guys are mostly making their own ways in to the barrow (or else flying).

Note Newt’s Mirror Images are reduced from three to one, to none- in a matter of seconds by marauding trogs, that was his first use of the spell, it didn’t last long.

As Buggles said at the time- “Is that a new spell. I think I prefer Fireball.”

And so it goes, as it always does, for another five or six turns- until the Dark Squad for the win, although Ram (again) and Buggles (again) have both taken a beating.

Note at the end of the wave of the recently dead the lightning strikes, the PC’s tethers pulse, and they all get another inspiration point. Yay!

As always.

[Yet another wave, mostly Trogs and Stirges, of the Dark Squad dead 630 XP]

But then back to the box the Dark Squad have just dug up, although only briefly, the container is prised open- and keep in mind the PCs are expecting something very nasty to leap out here- it’s like pass the parcel with a live grenade, with folk taking cover- readying actions et al.

So, Daktari gets the box open- there’s a book inside, it looks to be an oldish looking journal (no title)- the scratching noise is coming from within the tome.

Most odd.

Daktari hands the book over to the science monitors (Vinnie & Newt), the Uthgardt barbarian may have once seen window glass and taken a bath (he’s cosmopolitan) but he doesn’t hold with book learning.

So, and get this- Newt is trying to open the book as quickly as possible, just to get a glimpse- the latest collective thought is that something (the last bad ancestor) is going to escape the tome and attack them should they open it all the way and let the creature out.

I swear to you, they do about 50% of my job for me.

Where do they get these idiot ideas, although perhaps this one’s not that idiot- I’ve written it down for later use.

So, there’s text in the book- or at least on the random page that Newt opened the book at (very very briefly) and the text is written in the common tongue, but… what’s that?

naughty word- the dead are back again.

Do you see what I’m doing here?

Another wave of the Dark Squad dead have been creeping up, and now they’re here and ready to rumble. But again, I’ll skip to the good bits, just to say this wave included a battered and broken decrepit cave bear, a pair of similarly forlorn looking gricks, another half-a-dozen trogs (or more), and last but by no means least, Kaarghaz, the sorcerer trog leader the PCs offed back in the Glitterhame.

So, as before the trogs come in the back door tunnels, while the gricks come slithering/climbing in from above through the entrance to the barrow- avoiding the spike growth entirely, while the decrepit cave bear just takes the easy/direct route through the terrible terrain.

Remarkably the cave bear makes it through the spikes and into the front entrance of the barrow, at which point- already badly broken, Buggles slices the great beast down.




*"Where's the seventh bad dead ancestor?" Send your answers on a postcard to-

Dark Squad
Barrow 7
Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors

Make cheques payable to Goonalan.*

More trogs rush in- mostly they get slaughtered, but a couple or three manage to land a few hits here and there.

The gricks stick around for a short while, but they’re not tough enough to do any real damage to the PCs. Shame.

Gwen (Buggles’ skeleton companion) is in the wrong place at the wrong time, repeatedly, and takes a beating- the former duergar is reduced to around 20 HP. Note Gwen was given a power up by Old Mare, the Uthgardt witch- the skeleton now has around 50 HP, but still can only be summoned once every tenday.

But when the enemy stop coming… no lightning strike, which the Dark Squad have learned from previous encounters means that there are more enemies on the outside of the barrow waiting for them to emerge.

In this instance it’s a decrepit Kaarghaz (the trog chief/sorcerer remember), invisible and with a readied action- come on out to play.

Buggles and Ram sneak out to take a look around, however the pair are way too stealthy for my trog sorcerer, he doesn’t even see the pair exit the barrow, but obviously the duo also cannot see Kaarghaz (invisible).

Newt however…

The tabaxi finally loses patience and follows the rogue’s out- and is swiftly hit by two out of three scorching rays, and left meowling in pain (and frustration). He blasts the newly revealed trog leader right back, and then screeches his comrades into action.

Buggles chases the trog down and with his twin scimitars (and a miss, thanks to the trog’s shield spell- inspiration point, roll again- Crit) guts Kaarghaz- dead.

Lightning strikes- tethers pulse- inspiration points all round, and the fight is over.

[More dead Trogs including Kaarghaz 430 XP]

But then swiftly back in to the barrow, and back to the box- and the book, at last Newt takes the plunge and opens it up- to have a proper look, and to the first page of text which goes a little like this-

_“Divil!” The old farmer screamed in Garumn’s face once more, and then staggered back flailing for an edge, any surface to grab hold of to save himself- to keep him on his feet. He failed and sat down hard on the spit and sawdust barroom floor, a moment later he clutched his head and started to weep._

It takes the above section for the PCs/players to figure out what they are hearing/reading.

“Zat is our story mes amis.” Vinnie nods along… and then after a collective realisation there’s a sudden scramble to get the pages of the text turned to, well… the end, or at least to the present.

_Buggles scratches his head as he leans in to read. Vinnie and Newt each holding half of the tome, their mouths agape in wonder. “How the hell are we going to get out of here? Where’s the seventh bloody ancestor?” Ram snarls, breaking the spell._

That kind of thing- but you get it, it’s the narrative- the journal of the Dark Squad, and the scratching sound, well- it’s an ongoing project. An invisible pen leaves its inky mark upon the page as the adventure unfurls and unfolds.

Most odd.

But, as always, there’s no time to ask questions or inspect the book further- the third wave of the Dark Squad dead has arrived, and when I say arrived- I mean several of them are already in the barrow.

They are duergar.

Invisible duergar.

Actually invisible recently slaughtered duergar back from the dead for their bloody revenge, but y’know- I’m preaching to the converted here.

It gets frantic for a bit, as Ram and Gwen take more hits, and again the former’s uncanny dodge gets spammed.




*A few more HPs each (they had only 11 apiece) and the Decrepit Duergar would have been real bad news for the Dark Squad.*

So, more of the same- with the PCs cowering in a cluster- in the centre of the barrow, waiting for the invisible duergar to pop up, Buggles at one point had this to say- “I feel like we live in this barrow.”

But the duergar are, like all of the other former victims of the Dark Squad, low on HP, and so… attrition, except when Ghared (one of the duergar leaders killed by the Dark Squad in the forge) shows up and starts shooting his hand crossbow and with sneak attack- Ram is soon after sub-10 HP.

Note Buggles at this point is shouting (repeatedly) at Newt to- “Quick. Gain a level. We need more spells…”

During this fracas the trog excavated tunnels into the barrow also get enlarged, this courtesy of the decrepit duergar pumping up to large size while in the region- the barrow has, by the end of this fight, also taken a beating. It’s falling apart, collapsed in places.

In the last moments of the fight Ram, badly wounded, gets cagey and fills the entry to the barrow he’s guarding with a bag or two of ball bearings, and then retreats to watch the way, and chug a healing potion, and then to use an inspiration point to heal some more.

Miraculously (I gave the duergar bonuses on their rolls because of the mud/earth to ball bearing issue) the trap works- repeatedly.

Daktari for a good long while has been guarding the main entrance to the barrow (with a readied action), but nothing has come this way for quite some time. The barbarian is therefore ordered by… I want to say Newt, to go out and get the last duergar standing. Ghared, the rogue-leader type with the sneak attack.

The barbarian salutes, offers a few cod-Russian words of homespun wisdom, and then duly chases the last duergar down but alas fails to make a mark on the enemy. Buggles, following up, slashes and almost slaughters the foe, leaving a racing Newt to finish the creature off with another of his fiery blasts.

Lightning strikes- and another fight is over.

[Duergar dead 450 XP]

The adventurers quickly scurry back in to their wrecked and ruined barrow home, for yet more investigations of the newly unearthed book. These include an attempt by Newt to write his own ending to the story- basically to narrate the Dark Squad back to Old Mare and the Uthgardt barbarian camp, but that doesn’t work.

The ongoing race of the pen-less ink obliterates the line ahead in its charge across and down the page.

Fiddling with the maze-sided coin Timor the Uthgardt chief reluctantly passed over to the Dark Squad, alas also proves to be ineffective, as does using it (?) in conjunction with the book.

There’s a lot of frustration, a lot of tutting, and “Well, I don’t know how it works!” But still plenty of humour, things are not desperate yet.

Yet.

But then the magic pen writes, and the Dark Squad read-

_Buggles and Ram are suddenly aware, there are more enemies rushing into the barrow, the dead are here again… _

[Uncover the magic book, and get frustrated trying to figure it out 500 XP]

And so more Dark Squad dead, dwarven skeletons as it happens- and the PCs can’t even remember when they fought and killed these guys- it was in the forge after the Dark Squad were tricked into opening a door into an ex-dwarven guard ready-room by Arundil the dwarven ghost. Just for info.

So, dwarven skeletons- easy, but then a bigger and better enemy falls prey to Ram’s ball bearing trap, it’s Nimira- the decrepit version of the duergar big chief warrior- and she has a big bag of HP, a great AC, and two semi-hefty attacks.




*When will it ever end... but the Dark Squad have already figured that out.*

Which is probably why she rolled a ‘3’ for her Dex check as she passed into the barrow and ended up cursing and sprawled on her arse.

But the orc wight champion is also here, and with a pair of decrepit ogre skeletons for company- and they’re not going into the spike growth at all now, save sometimes to drop from atop the barrow into the entrance tunnel and take just one hit.

Daktari as it happens is also taking hits, as is Ram- but that’s nothing new.

Vinnie cancels his spike growth and shoots a moonbeam down into the entrance to the barrow- a smaller area covered by the spell but much more damage- and he can shift the focus of the beam should he need to.

Meantime Nimira (the duergar boss) is not faring well, Ram gets her with a Crit- and with his opening attack, and then rolls stupid high and does 48 damage, in just one hit. Nimira had 52 HP full whack. Seconds later after a Belphegor’s fiery blast the decrepit duergar leader is toast.

Buggles takes down the orc wight champion, and then with his off-hand attack destroys one of the ogre skeletons. They were both wounded, but that’s still pretty fly.

And keep in mind that 90% of these decrepit former victims have low ACs, very few HPs, and much reduced attacks/damage- they’re weak, except for the bad guys with names- they’re at about 75% normal strength.

Vinnie’s moonbeam continues to burn, turning dwarven skeletons into shattered charred fragments of bone.

While Ram gets smashed on the head by the last standing ogre skeleton, this after the rogue chases outside the barrow to attack the brute, seconds later however the swashbuckler takes the giant skeleton down.

Lightning strikes- the fight is over, but the next wave is already on its way…

[Nimira the duergar boss and a bunch of decrepit undead 660 XP]

And here’s the thing- Ram is outside of the barrow to see it happen, which I had hoped would not be the case- Nightscale, a thirty foot long black dragon (with approx. 130 HP), or else a decrepit version of the same- sans approx. 30% of its scales (Vinnie took ‘em), descends upon the barrow.

And when I say- descends, I mean crashes into the roof of the Dark Squad’s bunker.




*Nightscale, note- token enlarged for Close-Up!*

But that bastard rogue- Ram, has already screamed at his colleagues to “GET OUT OF THERE! DRAGON!”

If he had not exited the bunker in the last round of the previous fight, then… well, this might have been a very different finale.

I would have buried the bastards under a half-a-ton of earth, and then caught up with the survivors individually (I wish).

So, everyone gets out of the barrow except for Daktari who is left stuck in the entrance corridor to the chamber- which doesn’t collapse. The barbarian is moments later however trapped between the collapse and Vinnie’s moonbeam which fills (and burns) the only exit available to him.

The barbarian therefore takes to digging through the collapse.

For a follow up, after the semi-crashlanding, Nightscale unleashes its necrotic breath weapon, and after an inspiration point to roll again- pretty please Mr. DM sir, Newt manages to just make his save, and thereby stay alive/conscious.

The yowling tabaxi attempts to blind the dragon, but my saving throw’s a ‘20’, it means nothing- as long as Nightscale makes the save, but it feels good.

And it elicits groans from around the VTT, so- good.

Ram, in cover, fires an arrow into the wyrm- the dragon is still aloft, and he fishes his last +1 arrow out of his quiver for the attack- nice hit. Buggles repeats the trick, although the wood elf’s hit is much less painful.

Therefore Nightscale descends to rip Ram apart… or, almost- the rogue is down to single digits HP when Nightscale back-sculls and gets some altitude.

Soon after Buggles and then Gwen sink arrows into the hovering rotten wyrm some more.

Oh, but a note about Gwen.

Stu, playing Buggles- and therefore Gwen, has now got a new gig for his undead ally, a typical skeletal duergar attack, as narrated by Stu, goes something similar-

“Gwen pulls up her fencing mask (?) eyes the great dragon with a look of respect, and yet- eerie menace. She nods, the great wyrm struggling to stay aloft locks eyes for a moment with Gwen, and then out of respect nods back. Battle is joined, and… the ex-duergar warrior draws her bow, and rolls… does a ‘6’ hit?”

Every turn, actually that’s not true- at the start of the fighting Gwen was rolling and missing all of the while, but now- in the finale (and for a while before) she’s turning it on (mostly).

Come rain or shine, it doesn’t matter if its Nightscale in Gwen’s sights, or a stirge- respect is a big part (it seems) of the fighter’s code.

Always the nod- the acknowledgement of the terror about to be unleashed.

Gwen has one attack, for something like 1d6+2 damage, if and when she hits.

Vinnie refocuses his moonbeam to target the wyrm- alas just in time for Daktari to break out of the barrow and directly into the radiant glare, note the barbarian was digging in the other direction when the moonbeam got shifted.

Newt hits Nightscale with a fireball, but the wyrm makes the save and that’s just 13 fire damage, but the creature is now bloodied and beyond. Ram forgoes healing- he’s danger man, remember. He grabs out a potion of flying- swigs it down, double moves (with a bit of cunning action) and flies up to the dragon. Who, it must be said, is sore amazed. The rogue- with an inspiration point, stabs the dead flying terror in the face.

Vinnie’s moonbeam burns the beast some more.

Nightscale recharges its breath weapon and fires its necrotic blast point blank at Ram, who makes his save and then with little extra uncanny dodge somehow manages to stay alive (breath weapon = 6 necrotic damage, note that was from 11d4- half, and half again- the bastard).

Buggles sinks another arrow into the wyrm, Gwen alas- even after respect is paid and earned- fails to land the killing shot. As does a spear flinging Daktari- it takes another pair of Belphegor’s fiery blasts from a ranting screaming Newt “I warned you!” to blast the wyrm out of the air.

Kinda similar to the last time the Dark Squad and Nightscale went for it.

[Nightscale, the final wave of the Dark Squad dead 1800 XP]

Needless to say moments after the fight is done Ram, and Newt- and several others, are snaffling healing potions (those PCs that have any left) or else begging cure wounds spells from Vinnie. More healing is needed. Note at this point, save for Daktari, then all of the PCs are pretty much out of healing HD/surges.

As my brother (Kev playing Ram) said later- “to the wire, again.”

But the mystery isn’t over- barrows, ancestors- one missing, a book- writing the Dark Squad’s story, a strange coin with a maze on it and WHAT THE BLOODY HELL IS GOING ON HERE?

It’s ten minutes before the end of the session, and so only half-an-hour left to play (we went over time, of course). But the guys can’t figure it out- they’re mooching all over the map, looking at standing stones- snooping around barrows, but…nothing.

Things are getting desperate- not shout at each other and fall out desperate but, lots of “there’s something we’re missing…”, here comes the repeated stating of the obvious, and louder with each echo.

Then Vinnie gets it, he mostly always does, the druid mooches to the centre of the shadowy space and stares and shouts up into the light-

“Garumn, we don’t know wot to do- ‘elp uz my frend.”

[Vinnie gets it right 250 XP]

And Garumn appears, and I’ve been waiting for this, and so after a very brief moment of shared smiles, nods and mutual hello’s, Garumn rips into his once bosom chums.

I’ll summary the Scottish-accented garrulous paladin’s diatribe-

1) No sooner than I’m dead than you shack up with another pretty boy barbarian meat-shield, admittedly Daktari has great hair- but that’s really not a justifiable reason. Have you fellows never heard of loyalty? Discuss.

2) Vinnie used dead Garumn as a seat! A SEAT! Discuss.

3) Garumn was having a fine old time upstairs working in the All Father’s forges, he had even met a nice redheaded dwarven lady who had repeatedly asked him about his ‘melt thresholds’, which in dwarven culture is tantamount to foreplay.

4) But, then he’s called into the overseer’s office and caught up with events vis-a-vis the Dark Squad in the land of the bad dead ancestors™.

5) And so, we move to the source of Garumn’s ire- it seems that the stout paladin is here to fill in for the seventh bad dead ancestor, it’s the only way to get the Dark Squad out of their present situation. Oh, and the implication is that this is Moradin’s scheme- as it turns out it was the All Father that was on the other end of the glowing tethers keeping the PCs alive- so, that’s nice.

6) So, Garumn- as he’s dead, is going to occupy the seventh barrow, to tomb-sit, as it were. The Dark Squad therefore need to best Garumn in order to win his secret, it seems the All Father has thought of everything.

7) There’s a lovely moment when the Dark Squad show Garumn over to his new home/barrow- which has been crushed flat by Nightscale, holed and wrecked by trogs and enlarged duergar. Garumn is not happy- he goes on to explain that he has tried 47 different varieties of dwarven ale in the last few days of R&R (and soul-warming work) in the All Father’s workshop. He only had another couple of thousand varieties of dwarven ale to try… In precis, Garumn has gone from ‘heaven’, to- ‘hell’; and looking at the last barrow- ‘hell’ is as Vinnie explains, “it iz a fixer-upper, n’est pas?” Garumn’s new home is a shadowy, cold ruin- it doesn’t even have a roof. He’s not happy, and Garumn (and the DM) really get into it when he’s ticked.

8) But back to the rescue, once the PCs have bested Garumn and learned his secret they can depart the land of the bad dead ancestors, and… find the missing seventh ancestor and get whoever s/he is sent back here to relieve Garumn from his tomb-sitting.

9) Simple as, and as Garumn states, repeatedly- Moradin has thought of everything.

So, next up Buggles bests Garumn at shooting things- no surprise there, and then there’s a secret revealed-

“To prove you are worth your salt,

Stand fast between the dead and the storm.

When the worst comes call upon me,

And I will send a God’s favour.

Look to the sea, to see, the sea-change.”

Job done!

Garumn makes clear that Moradin is the deity that needs to be called upon, so- they’ve got a favour in the bag from the All Father, although its use is clearly situational- and subject to the Dark Squad making sense of the secret.

[Garumn is the NEW seventh bad dead ancestor 1000 XP]

But, here’s the thing… nothing happens.

Then more nothing.

Times ten.

The Dark Squad are going nowhere, or so it seems… and Garumn is as confused as the PCs are.

But Vinnie’s not done, he’s about to have another clever moment- the druid grabs out the coin like artefact given over by the Uthgardt chief- Timor, he traces the maze on the thing, with his little finger- very carefully.

Suddenly there’s a voice- in his head.

“Ask, and I will tell you the answer.”

The druid goes on a long mental journey and replies, in his head, “How do we get out of ear?”

“DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!” Comes the reply.

[Vinnie activates the artefact 500 XP]

But that’s the end of the session.

However before I depart there’s one last thing I want to remind you, and the Dark Squad about, do you remember what Bel(phegor) said to Newt during the fire Lord’s brief appearance back in the forge? Well, here it is-

*“Tell Wildroot that you wish to join the pact of flame, resist the urge to burn the woodsman to the ground- he will set you to your task.”

Newt nods, and makes notes in his book of shadows.

“Discover the last ancestor, she that lives under the cover of darkness- the hag will have the answers.”

“Got it, master.” Newt nods some more.

“When the hands move the end will have begun.”

“WAIT!”

“For the pale dwarf without a face to beg you- only then should you take the ghost home.”*

Hang on, what was that about the last ancestor?

More, of course, next time.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Wheels within wheels...


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

I have no idea what going on here* but it's damned entertaining!!   


* But then to be honest I don't in most situations.


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> I have no idea what going on here* but it's damned entertaining!!
> 
> 
> * But then to be honest I don't in most situations.




We played last night, and it was a corker- I'll get around to writing it up soon-ish.

I got great feedback after the session- Kev/Ram (my bro) talked it up straight after we had done, Stu/Buggles e-mailed me soon after to say best session so far, and Jim/Vinnie was still grinning when I got into work this morning. 

And Buggles didn't slaughter not hardly anything.*

*Well, maybe a couple of things- a stirge or two, oh- and a hill giant.

But we'll get to that... and plenty more, best map award so far last night as well. I'm still semi-buzzing.

It's a cracking game this D&D-thing.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## carborundum

Looking forward to it already!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in Meet the Uthgardt*​
*Session #027a The Dark Squad are Dead! 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour 

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
“Screaming” Courana, lady’s maid (Female Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)
Bel, the beautiful and lovely wife of Spandwick (Female Gnome)*

This is session 27, I loved it, and the players seemed to be giggling a lot (and in all of the right places), so… it worked.

Bit of a chapter end this one, as you’ll see… eventually.

So, the Dark Squad are still in the land of the bad dead ancestors, and they’re running out of ideas about how to escape this place- they need to talk to all seven bad dead ancestors you’ll remember- but there are only six ancestors here. So, that’s not going to happen- even when Garumn turns up and volunteers to play the part of the missing ancestor- job done, but then nothing continues to happen.

That didn’t work.

They’re still stuck here.

Vinnie has also activated the artefact the Dark Squad received from the Uthgardt, and when prompted enquired of the voice within the strange maze-etched device- “how do we escape zis place?”, the answer given- “DIIIIEEEEEE!”

So, that’s not good either.

But ding-ding, the bell rings and we’re off again, the session’s started.

First up, and as at the start of most all sessions- lots of chatter, and the Dark Squad are desperately searching for a way out of here, something they’ve missed, or else… “I don’t bloody know”- is the consensus.

Eventually they track down and read through all of the Uthgardt prophecies (and Belphegor’s instructions to Newt), taking each one in turn to ‘work through’.

When I say ‘work through’, I mean take it in turns to make great (and sometimes frenzied) efforts to try to bend the various prophecies into a variety of shapes to fit the Dark Squad’s present situation, but… they’re reaching.

Really reaching, and getting absolutely nowhere with it.

So, Garumn- who is still a bit miffed that his former comrades have not departed yet, they need to be getting on with finding the missing seventh bad ancestor so that he doesn’t have to keep up his barrow-sitting job. The former paladin, latterly ghostly smith, goes for a chat with the light above- his master, the All Father- Moradin.

It’s a one-sided conversation, with Garumn mostly nodding along, and at the end of it he reports back to his friends- “it seems the All Father has miscalculated, this isn’t his home turf- so, I’m not the last bad dead ancestor, therefore me telling you my secret has achieved nothing. Well, hardly nothing- it seems my fate is sealed, I’m stuck here- I may not be good enough to be the seventh bad dead ancestor, but I’m good enough to be the stand-in.” Garumn makes it clear- “I’m stuck here until you find the missing ancestor, thanks.”

With that the grumpy paladin retires to his dilapidated barrow.

“What ‘appens to us, mes amis?” Vinnie calls out after Garumn, but the dwarf just shrugs and heads off to begin making much needed repairs to his new abode.

There follows lots more chatter- more desperate attempts to co-opt any loose piece of information from here, there or anywhere- to try to make sense of the present situation. To figure a way out from the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Then Vinnie, as usual, has an idea- “We should just try walking through ze shadow walls that surround zis place- ow do we know zer iz nuthin’ beyond zem?”

[Walk through the walls idea 250 XP]

The Dark Squad gather at the nearest wall of shadow and… take another fifteen minutes to talk themselves out of making the attempt.

When you’re stuck- you’re stuck, or at least it seems that way.

Vinnie’s second idea follows soon after, the druid decides to follow Garumn’s example, he kneels beneath the circle of light (the source of the tethers connected to the PCs, remember) and… he prays to Moradin.

“All Father, I am not an adherent to your cause, and yet a sink I have lead an honest life- I have tried to do zer right ting…”

And on he goes, and it would be beautiful but… Buggles follows suit, the wood elf drops to his knees beside the druid, and calls out to his Aunty Ingrid (she’s a hag) in the hope that she will hear him and use her powers to get the Dark Squad out of this place.

It doesn’t sound much when you write it down but at the time- Vinnie (played by Jim) is earnest, solemn, whole-heartedly beseeching; and next to him Newt is offering not to kill Aunty Ingrid’s cat (Noseyarris) if she’ll use her powers to get them out of this dump.

All that’s wrong with our game, and all that’s great about it- and at the same time.

The pair make promises, they beseech, and… the light above goes out.

[Prayers and promises to Moradin/Aunty Ingrid 300 XP]

The Dark Squad are back in the land of shadow proper, and now- very obviously, the walls of the pocket plane are closing in. The land of the bad dead ancestors is shrinking, and rapidly so.

Garumn, soon after, is swallowed by the black- and without a word, the dwarf and his fixer-upper barrow simply disappear from sight.

From existence?

The Dark Squad scramble into the middle of the map- the last spot that will be swallowed by the rapidly approaching tide of gloom.

*I'd love to show you a screen shot but- nope, nothing. Bloody players- they had it coming to 'em.*

Vinnie casts a daylight spell and thunders a few more brave words at the heaven. Alas the only effect of the illuminating spell is to enable Daktari (the only member of the Dark Squad without darkvision) to also clearly see his approaching doom.

The circle of shadow gets smaller- the land of the bad dead ancestors is coming to an end.

And suddenly the rubbery freezing cold, numbing walls of this existence are crushing the adventurers.

Crushing the life out of the adventurers.

At which point Ram acts- “Screw this!” The rogue pushes his way into the numbing shadow black.

And is the first to die.

Although the rogue’s comrades succumb mere moments later.

The Dark Squad are dead.

Just for info- Buggles, the tough elf, was the last to perish.

He’d want you to know that.

Thanks for reading.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in Meet the Uthgardt*​
*Session #027b Ups & Downs.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3 RIP
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5 RIP
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5 RIP
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5 RIP

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5 RIP
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour 

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
“Screaming” Courana, lady’s maid (Female Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)
Bel, the beautiful and lovely wife of Spandwick (Female Gnome)*

Then, suddenly- a trace of light- lightning but without the storm- no noise- not even the sound of the constant rain, just the white thunder light etched on cloud- black on black clouds, and all the shades between.

And the wind.

The wind howling without sound- holding the five members of the Dark Squad aloft.

They’re somewhere, nowhere, and…

WTF?

The five adventurers are at altitude held within the air, surrounded by dark clouds- the see-scape traced by constant forks of silent lightning. It's raining, but here's the thing- they don't seem to be getting wet. They can move, but only slowly- and at great effort- swimming, tumbling against the gusty torrents. They’re not falling- they’re not flying, they’re… they’re… they’re, even I’m struggling to tell you what’s going on here.

They’re being held.

They’re waiting.

They’re in-between.

They can shout to each other, which they do- of course, “Where are we?” is a favourite.

But then, suddenly, and with giggly jumps- Daktari floats upwards, and out of sight, shouting and hollering in his odd cod-Russian as he ascends.

Nice choice of word there, did you notice it, I wrote- ‘ascends’.

“I am floating upawayz, it feelz niice! Woooaa!!” The Uthgardt barbarian hollers as he disappears from view.

Nothing for a while, then…

The sound of drumming.

The drumming becomes the tattoo of horses hooves.

But what a ride- the horse is racing, tearing along- a thundering headlong dash, it sounds joyous.

And gradually, above the sound of the horse’s thunder, can be heard the sounds of Daktari- exulting and proclaiming his joy… louder, then louder still. Daktari’s voice drowning out the drum’s salvo.

“Faster my glorious stallion! Faster my beauty… my love!”

And it would be a shame for the players not to see what I see, the same for you guys reading this, so here it is…





*Daktari at full throttle- is this what love feels like? While the other members of the Dark Squad float and wait within the silent storm. *

That’s Daktari, the proud Uthgardt Sky Pony barbarian- he’s doing what he has been bred to do, clamped tight between his legs is his beautiful mount, the pair racing the wind through the steppes just for the joy of it.

Is this what love feels like?

It is for Daktari.

Love is a headlong plunging dash on the back of Vincen D. Horse.

“I love you, my beautiful Vincenzo horse!” Try shouting it in cod-Russian, I did- several times, and it worked for me.

Some others also found it amusing.

But then we’re back to the soundless storm and the shadow- and now there are just four members of the Dark Squad hanging in the air.

Waiting.

“What happened to Daktari?” Buggles shouts but the wood elf’s question is mostly lost to the wind.

Who’s next to depart?

That’d be Vinnie, the druid is suddenly lighter than air- giggly, he too ascends. Waving frantically at his friends as he goes.

“Zee Yew!”

SPLA-DOOOOOSH!

The druid falls into water, warm- soapy water, a hot tub; and he’s feeling particularly mellow- surrounding him are the beautiful smiling faces of the three maidens of the wash- Keke, Peke & Cheeky.




*"A'right." Say hello to Vinnie-san.*

“Arise Vinnie-san, out of the tub, chop-chop- Sheldon wishes to speak with you.” Cheeky coquettishly states, and then giggles some more.

“A’right.” The druid slurs and sploshes out of the tub, because… because… well, why not.

Vinnie, alas, is sans clothes- but the ladies of the wash don’t mind- and so Vinnie don’t mind neither, he’s a man in tune with nature.

“Free-ballin’, yeah.” He gurns and then plods through a lotus flower curtain and outside, to beauty- more beauty…

A decorated and ordered garden beyond the bathhouse, and the three maidens of the wash are keen to lead the druid by the hand, and up the garden path.

“Sheldon is waiting, Vinnie-san.” Cheeky calls, a little way ahead.

“Comin’” the laid back druid smiles and shambles on.

To a softly-bubbling naturally heated pool situated before a golden halo of light- the dazzle and the blind is suddenly shadowed as Sheldon pokes his head through the ringed-portal, and into Vinnie’s reality.

“MMMMmmmm. Little Vinnie.” Sheldon chews on the words and then lets them out real slow.

Sheldon, or else all that can be seen of him- his head and neck, seems to be a member of the genus chelonia, some sort of turtle.

Oh, but Sheldon’s head is about thirty to forty feet long.

So… he’s a big turtle.




*MMMmmmm Sheldon.*

“Little Vinnie. MMMmmmm.” Sheldon announces again, savouring the morsel.

Vinnie grins up at Sheldon.

“You have come a long way, and yet you have much further to go- to your end. Your end, little Vinnie is however in sight- on a far shore, under a burning sun- you will suffer before the silence.”

“Stand in the surf- call my name, when you need me most. I will come to you and bring you respite, recovery and restoration. Know this though little Vinnie, you can call upon me just once. Just- once.”

Vinnie grins some more, and then finally- full beam, offers a double thumps up to the massive turtle.

“MMMmmm. Little Vinnie” Sheldon finishes and then nods forward its wrinkled neck, opens its mouth wide agape, and with its eight foot long tongue, licks the druid- like a popsicle.

“Mmmmm.” Vinnie adds.

But suddenly we’re back in the clouds and the miming lightning- and there are now just three members of the Dark Squad left hanging around.

Waiting on… their ascent?

Ramshambow, Newt and… aaarrrggghhhhh!

Buggles falls out of sight rapidly, flailing furiously as he goes- and boy does he go, snatched from vision in under a second.

Newt, because he’s Newt, begins raging- “Belphagor is my Lord! He protects me-aaarrrrgggghhhhh!”

Catkins, like Buggles, is quickly gone from view.

Ram manoeuvres himself, as best he can- subject to the wind’s howl, assuming the position of a man at ease with the world- as if reclined on a chaise longue in one of the better salons. It doesn’t make him scream any less as he too, the moment after he gets settled, falls rapidly down- down- down and out of sight.

The three adventurers experience the same journey, and yet they’re not together… not yet.

It went a little like this…

Darkness, heaviness- you cannot move, your arms, your legs, your… nothing moves. You are object.

You cannot speak because you cannot move.

Not the diaphragm, not the epiglottis, not a breath.

There’s water all around you- lapping.

You can hear!

You are on a boat.

You are lying on a boat.

You cannot see- there is something on your eyes. Two somethings- one on each eye.

The two somethings are circular, and cold.

BUMP!

The boat just hit something, else BUMPED against something.

The smell of animal.

You can smell!

The smell of a dog, two dogs, three dogs? A big dog? Big dogs.

Growling- low and mean.

Rough hands upon you, grabbed up- shifted around a body- hefted, manhandled. Like a sack or a dead thing.

And then… stood up.

You can stand, although not without trepidation.

Warmth, it’s hotter here.

You can feel!

The sound of scratching all around you- surrounds you- up and over you.

Like the sound of the book back in the seventh ancestor’s barrow, scratching the story of the Dark Squad in ink.

That same noise.

Then the light- light and tears, as the two somethings that were covering your eyes fall away.

The light!

You can see!

Although not much at first, seeing it seems is the slowest sense to recover its faculty.

Focus.

Focus.

A lush red deep-pile carpet, expensive. Nestled on the rug one, two, three… four, and maybe some others- coins.

Coins on the rug.

Not coins- but coin shaped, several of the dull white discs have intricate mazes etched upon them, others show blank- at least the sides showing.

Six of them, of the objects/artefacts on the rug, and then you look up and you’re not alone.

You are far from alone.

Buggles, Newt and Ramshambow stand statue- they cannot move their limbs.

To the left and right and up above, as far as can be seen, floor after floor, balcony after balcony- each level rammed with a myriad tiny devils, each of them- all of them, quill in hand making notes in hefty open ledgers before them.

The ornate chamber ends in a dock, at which is tethered a boat, a three headed bat-winged hound guards the way.




*This doesn't look good.*

“Turn around you bozzos! Ya got ‘em facing da wrong way knuckleheads!”

The voice comes from behind the three former adventurers, large invisible hands roughly spin the trio around to see…

To see…

A horned demon (or similar) sits at a desk, weighing scales to one side of the fiend, a large gavel on the other- a great open tome before the creature- quill poised at the ready.

But that’s not all.

A forty foot tall (maybe taller), six-limbed demon/devil squats over the proceedings, passively watches on, every now and then taking draws from a cigar as long as Garumn is/was tall.




*"Anythin' you'd like ta get off ya chest?"*

“That’s better… Ah, Mister, or should I say- Monsieur Buggelz, we’ve been expecting you.” The demon/devil at the desk snarks.

But now the secret’s out, so I’ll drop out of the stream of consciousness and get to the end.

The three gathered members of the Dark Squad are afforded the opportunity to have their say- a few final words, if you like. To recant or to make recriminations, if that’s your bag. To deny, again the choice is yours. Disavow, whatever. Just get it off your chest.

It goes like this-

Buggles- “I’ve not done anything bad, and besides- screw you, I wouldn’t change a thing.”



Spoiler:  X-Rated Interlude



Buggles has been in touch, he wishes to make clear (he is insistent) that his reply to the devil/demon (Larry) at the desk was-

"Who the naughty word are you?"

Which he repeated until he was no longer able to speak. It is of course vitally important that we set the record straight about this, not least because Buggles' forthcoming autobiography, penned from a very warm place in hell, bears the reply for its title.



Newt- Belphagor this… Belphagor that… it’s a bit of a rant really.

Ramshambow- “I should have rescued more people, people like me- slaves, I mean. I regret not doing that, but there’s nothing else I’m sorry about. Come on. Get it over with!”

But then…

“HEY! HEY! LARRY!”

“What?” The demon/devil at the desk shouts back.

And fluttering down from one of the high balconies comes… Jot.

Remember him, the quasit that made his appearance right at the end of the Sunless Citadel, just prior to the Dark Squad unleashing Ashardalon on the world.

So, here goes…

“Dese are dem ass-hats I wuz tellin’ yer about Larry.”

“Dese guys?” The desk demon (Larry) queries, “dese guys are jus’ piss ‘n’ vinegar, I mean- sure, dey gotz da wood elf, and he’s playin’ fer der home team. But… but… da puddy tat?”

“Dese are the guys Larry, dese are the fellers that let Ashardalon out, that’s what I’m tellin’ ya!” Jot whines.

“Sheesh, adventurers Jot man, not a thought fur anyone els.”

“Tell me abaht it Larry, eyes on da prize and…”

But Jot’s interrupted.

“HEY CHAZ, CHAZ?” The desk demon (Larry) bellows, and flails one arm- as if waving.

A cowled boatman appears at the far end of the hall, nods it’s head to briefly reveal a leering skull.

“Anuver muck* up at head office, take dese fellers back.”

Rough hands grab up the three adventurers, and the procession shifts into reverse gear.

Then.

Three.

Two.

One.

And the Dark Squad are back in the room.

The room in question being a draughty yurt owned by Old Mare.




*"Inconceivable!" Geradil, not for the first- or possibly the last time, captions reality.*

[Whatever that was 2000 XP]

So, that’s nice.

More of this kind of thing in a bit.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan

*Or a word that sounds like ‘muck’.


----------



## carborundum

"up the garden path" - very nice. Actually there are very many amusing wordplays there, several of which should never be uttered again. Bravo!
Also interesting that Asmodeus allows Lahndahn Tahn accents - must be one of the upper circles 

Quite the trip - are they almost level 6?


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> "up the garden path" - very nice. Actually there are very many amusing wordplays there, several of which should never be uttered again. Bravo!
> Also interesting that Asmodeus allows Lahndahn Tahn accents - must be one of the upper circles
> 
> Quite the trip - are they almost level 6?



They're on the way to Level 6, but I do XP my way- because I give out lots of RP and Investigation awards, and the like as I go on.

They need 18,500 xp for Level 6, they're on 16,229 as of now.

But it's downtime next, and I tend not to give out lots of XP for downtime activities because we're just mostly getting through stuff- growing the PCs in other ways, and building for the next part of the story. So, each players submits a list of activities and we just RP through 'em- sometimes a bit of intrigue takes shape, other times stuff just gets done.

Nice easy session, I'll get my slippers ready.

Stay safe and well, oh and Part C of this session coming in a bit.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in Meet the Uthgardt*​
*Session #027c I’m Going To Change.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour 

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)
Bel, the beautiful and lovely wife of Spandwick (Female Gnome)*

So, we’re out of the land of the bad dead ancestors and back to… reality, and in the tent Old Mare, the Uthgardt wise-woman.

The PCs are a little groggy but otherwise unharmed, they all appeared back in the tent about an hour ago, it has taken them as long to regain consciousness, take food and drink, and start chatting.

So, what’s next- the answer being repeated attempts to get Vinnie to tell his colleagues where he went, and what he got up to.

Keep in mind that we all saw what we saw around the VTT (i.e. everything) but the conceit is Vinnie saw what he saw (and experienced), same for Daktari- but the other three guys, well they just shared a spot in hell.

And Daktari is an NPC, so the other three PCs don’t particularly care about him.

Note I used the word hell up above, that’s not my word – that’s a word used by the players.

There have been e-mails and questions since the session- did we die, did we go to hell, that kind of thing, but the DM is playing it cagey (yes, I am). You saw and experienced what you saw and experienced- as described/presented to you, dear player.

You’re conscious now, so clearly you can’t have been dead, or else… well, there are one, two, some, many, several explanations for events- pick one, work with it, if you don’t like it then pick another. What difference would it make if I told you- yes, you died, or else- no, it was all just a dream.

Nothing changes, you’re still alive and here.




*Here being Old Mare's yurt. The gang are back together again, although... where's Vinnie's special friend, Courana?*

There follows lots and lots more chatter, which branches off in a myriad directions as Old Mare is interrogated, several of the members of the Dark Squad (but very mostly Newt) are really not happy that she sent them to the land of the bad dead ancestors to fail. To die.

So, the adventurers learn the following-

1) Old Mare didn’t know that the seventh bad dead ancestor was missing, she does however know that the ancestor in question was not a former Uthgardt chieftain like all of the others. The missing ancestor is/was called Nightshade, and she was an evil Uthgardt wise-woman/shaman, accused while alive of being a fiend and/or a hag. So, that’s worth knowing.

2) Next up- the Uthgardt tribe have departed, there’s just Old Mare left from the barbarian (modest) horde, but hang on- how can that be, we were only in the land of the bad dead ancestors for a day- but we’ll get to that, keep reading. Daktari is, of course, distraught- he looks to Vinnie for solace and support in his hour of need.

3) You’ll also note in the above picture- Courana, the lady’s maid the Dark Squad rescued from the orcs, is also missing- you remember the one, screamed a lot and latterly started to get googly-eyed over brave Vincenzo. Well, long story short- she and Timor really hit it off, a whirlwind romance apparently. Old Mare conducted the ceremony, the two got hitched, and like the rest of the tribe- skedaddled back up north.

4) Last up- the Dark Squad were in the land of the bad dead ancestors, or wherever they were, for- 24 days. I’ll write that again- the Dark Squad have been away from Old Mare’s tent for 24 days. The rest of the Sky Pony tribe headed north over a tenday ago, Courana married Timor about a tenday after Vinnie (and friends) departed this place, so- she held out for a while, but clearly the ready charms of the big barbarian chief won her over. Also the Dark Squad have 24 hours to get themselves ready to travel because Old Mare will be departing this place tomorrow.

After yet more chat Daktari is officially welcomed into the Dark Squad, actually the big barbarian asks Vinnie- “I would like to come with yew Vinnie, my stallion… I mean, my friend?”

Daktari is in the gang, for now.

[Much discussion about the heaven/hell event, and lots and lots of other stuff 500 XP]

Note in an effort to steer the story to the here and now Spandwick makes a speech, with a little help from his beautiful wife Bel- basically it’s this. Bel is fixed, Spandwick therefore wants to pick a few things up from their lonely hut in the wilds, and then head on to Castell Gwythyr, he wants to see his brother Erky. He- sorry, they (Spandwick & Bel)- want to re-join the world.

It’s a tender moment, and it works- the PCs jump back into action, and cease- at least for a short while, their pondering and navel gazing.

[Spandwick motivates the Dark Squad 100 XP]

The Dark Squad also take a loud moment to reaffirm their intent- they’re going to find the seventh bad dead Uthgardt ancestor (the fiend/hag, Nightshade) and send them back to their barrow, and in the process rescue Garumn from the shadowy hell in which he presently resides.

Go team Dark Squad!

Just to note at this point the collective bothering by a variety of PCs (but very mostly Buggles) finally causes Vinnie to relent and tell his colleagues about his bathhouse fun, and his encounter with a massive turtle called Sheldon.

After Vinnie’s revelation there follows yet more grouching from the various members of the Dark Squad who briefly sojourned in hell (again, their word). There is consternation in the ranks- but, let’s be realistic here, the players are not quibbling with the DMs judgement call. They’ve just got their elbows out and are looking for someone to complain to.

Although, at some point during this clutter, Buggles makes something akin to the following statement- “I’m going to change.”

This gets the biggest laugh of the night, and is a constant theme for all that follows.

However in amongst the chatter is an idea- Newt has got it into his head (maybe) that the ‘thousand teeth’ referred to in one of the bad dead ancestor’s prophecies could be something to do with the dragon’s graveyard the Dark Squad visited earlier in their adventurers. It doesn’t, I’ll save you a little time dear reader.

However, the spot is only a couple of hours away and so the Dark Squad make the journey, and take a look around. They also want to find out if Ashardalon has answered them. Remember Buggles found a message from Ashardalon here (‘I will be watching you’), and so Vinnie left a reply for the abomination- scratched on the bones of an ancient dragon skeleton (‘We need to talk’).

The dragon graveyard is as it was, Newt however (ulterior motive) takes the opportunity to collect up a myriad bone fragments of long dead dragons- he’s started in on collecting for his DIY Home Weird Warlock Kit, for when he gets a lair.

Note all the stuff the PCs stole from the land of the bad dead ancestors- which was chunk of junk for Newt (old bones, skulls, desiccated organs taken from ancient corpses- that kinda thing), alas disappeared when the pocket plane popped out of existence.

However, the journey is not a bust- Ashardalon has replied to Vinnie’s missive. The new message states- ‘We do. I will come for you.’

Just to make certain, the conversation so far is-

Ashardalon: ‘I will be watching you.’
Vinnie: ‘We need to talk.’
Ashardalon: ‘We do. I will come for you.’

So, Ashardalon will be along for a- ‘chat’. That’s nice- and now Vinnie is playing it cagey, the druid has doubts. Note, Vinnie’s translation of Ashardalon’s message was much watered down- with no threat present, something like- “It sez- Ashardalon agreez wiz uz, we will meet wid ‘im.”

The fact that Ashardalon is ‘coming’ for the Dark Squad is only revealed when a full (and accurate) translation of the message is requested and gained from Newt- the warlock tabaxi can read any language remember.

Is Ashardalon the bad guy? The good guy? Something in-between?

[At the Dragon’s Graveyard again 250 XP]

Mystery unsolved we head back to Old Mare’s tent, one last final chat and then there’s no time like the present- the Dark Squad (including Daktari) and with Geradil, Spandwick and Bel in tow, are heading off back into the Neverwinter Woods.

First stop will be Spandwick and Bel’s hut in the wilds, although after a late start the gang only get a few miles into their journey before they have to set up camp for the night.

Note- we’re in the month of Uktar now, and the snow is coming down, the temperature stays around the freezing mark for much of the day, drops a little during the night. So, the going is arduous and yet the adventurers for whatever reason (I’m as amazed as you are) are all getting on- pulling together. The Buggles ‘I am going to change’ joke is still being mined for all its worth, but whisper this- the short section we’ve played so far- between the return from the steppes/bathhouse/hell and now, they’re all playing nicely and quipping and riffing off each other.

So, first night in camp and- stirges, lots of the little buggers, actually fifteen of them in two dense waves- and there are victims- including both Bel and Spandwick (but Vinnie, Ram and Newt also take hits). The gnome pair are close to death when they’re saved by quick work from Buggles and Ram, phew- that was close.




*They HATE stirges. Which, I am happy to admit, is the entire reason the blood-sucking bastards are here.*

Note the fight comes to a climactic end when Newt, babbling and raving again, launches a fireball into the air and explodes it amongst the densest part of the stirge surge- killing nearly half of the flock, and also incinerating the upper reaches of a number of nearby trees.

The ensuing fire does not, fortunately, take hold.

[Flock of stirges 375 XP]

The rest of the night passes without incident, and the next day- the same again, its tough going in places but the Dark Squad see it through, and arrive at Spandwick and Bel’s hut mid-afternoon.

The rogues, travelling a little ahead of the main group (and remember this is Buggles’ home forest) creep up on and discover an orc nosing around the hut, and the sounds of commotion within. The pair tell their friends, and then- just before the discussion can begin regarding how best to play this, Buggles puts an arrow in the back of the orc outside of the hut.

“I’m going to change!” Is the battle-cry.

Remarkably the Buggles-shot orc survives, and starts bellowing, but not for long- Belphegor’s fiery blast ends its struggle, and then Buggles is quickly to the hut- through the window he sees another orc within, the orc also sees Buggles.

The wood elf shoots the bad fellow- another hit, but another survivor, Buggles positions himself hidden behind the door to the building, and while situated there hears straining sounds coming from around the side of the building- another orc? Maybe.

Vinnie follows Buggles in and with a produce flame ends the life of the badly wounded orc in the hut.

At which point a hill giant, sans pants- it was mid toilet, straightens to its full height, strides around the corner of the hut and smashes its greatclub into Buggles- bloodying the wood elf in an instant, and also caving in a good six feet of the wooden structure.




*Hill giant caught short.*

Newt hisses and a second later the great giant clutches at its eyes and roars, it’s blinded.

The dirty tabaxi bastard (forgive me).

Well, that was fun while it lasted- all of the members of the Dark Squad give it all they’ve got. Buggles crits the giant with Mongoose his magical scimitar, and then slices it again with his off-hand blade.

Daktari rages, after a few choice words, and then begins cutting chunks out of the giant’s tree-trunk legs, the great beast screams at it dances and stumbles.

Gwen skewers it.

Vinnie bathes the thing in faerie fire- just in case it throws off the warlock-induced blindness.

Ram stabs it up good and proper, the hill giant lashes out furiously, blindly swishing and swatting with its greatclub- managing only to slam the flat end once into Daktari, who in his rage ignores the hurt.

Note the hill giant’s second save was… a ‘1’.

There follows more slicing and cutting- Vinnie is the first to crack, “I feel zorry for zer poor fellow!”

The giant is soon after critically wounded, it flees- and in a random direction, which as it turns out is directly through Gwen the Skeleton. The ex-duergar undead, skewers the beast with her piercing rapier rather than attempt to dodge the rushing panicked creature- she kills the giant dead. Alas the resulting collapse almost shatters Gwen, Buggles’ companion- when rescued from beneath the beast, has gone from full (52 HP) to 4 HP.

The battle however is won.

[Orcs and a hill giant 2000 XP]

Newt, still working on his Grisly Warlock Home-Starter Kit attempts to remove the eyes from the fallen giant, alas the tabaxi manages to burst both ocular orbits attempting to prise them out.

There follows a brief sojourn at the hut, Spandwick and Bel grab the few things they want to keep, and then after another motivating speech by the former- it’s on again.

Into the cold and wilds- and that’s how it goes for the next two nights and days, with a bit more snow- but nothing that the Dark Squad can’t handle, all the way back to, at last- Castell Gwythyr.

What the hell?




*Castell Gwythyr, before and after."Oh, I've sent you the wrong map", I told the players, and then sent them the ruined version.*

Castell Gwythyr is a wreck, a ruin- and after a thorough search and a myriad checks from the investigations team (mostly Vinnie and Newt). The following information is recovered, or else inferred-

1) Castell Gwythyr was destroyed by a very large red dragon- scorch marks here and there, even after the all the snow, one large dragon claw shaped footprint (over six feet long)- the other foot seemingly kicked down one of the five foot thick walls of the fortress. This was a very big dragon.

2) The Dark Squad saw a huge ancient red dragon a while back! Newt suggested that the dragon could have been Ashardalon, the tabaxi thinks the abomination can change shape.

3) This action here happened a while ago- note the Dark Squad (with not great rolls) can’t pin down exactly how long ago this all took place. They’ve been gone from Castell Gwythyr for over a month remember.

4) The smallest charred fragments of bone are all that are found to indicate that many (all?) of the folk that lived in the Castell also perished here.

5) Correction, a secret hiding place with a c/old fire pit is found- and scraps of scavenged ration packs, someone survived- Ram concludes. Later a set of small footprints are located by Vinnie, the tracks lead away from the Castell, heading- possibly, in the direction of Neverwinter. The footprints are at most only a few days old.

6) Did Erky survive? He’s only a little guy- a gnome, surely they must have been Erky’s footprints, after all Lady Luck, Tymora, is in the little guy’s corner. Several fine speeches are made in an effort to buoy the spirits of Spandwick and Bel.

[Lots of investigating in Castell Gwythyr 750 XP]

The adventurers swear to get back to Neverwinter as soon as they can (with Geradil, Spandwick & Bel), they sincerely hope that they will find Erky alive and well there.

They’re going to make every effort to find out what they can about- well, a dozen or so different things (they each have a list), and have sworn to find Erky, and to get Garumn rescued from the land of the bad dead ancestors (by finding Nightshade and sending her back).

Next session- Downtime in Neverwinter, redux.

Just a note from the kindly DM- we’re about thirty minutes into the film here, or so it seems to me- the gang are set up and pretty gnarly with it, this session- for some reason or other, they really started to enjoy each other’s company, and get along. Don’t get me wrong- they always ‘get along’ but there was a lot more warmth and bonhomie here. So, they seem to be in it together. Time then for the difficult middle section of the movie- something happens, it gets investigated or its arse kicked, and a new piece of the puzzle (mostly sky, no edges- or better still a corner) is found.

I’m building something of my own for the next bit- although stealing stuff left, right and centre. I like to look at great fantasy maps and wonder what could happen here? So, I’ve got lots of bits of plot, a place to call ‘new’ home for the Dark Squad, a few new NPCs, and a veritable gang of villains. It seems I’m going to be drawing the picture on the jigsaw just ahead of the Dark Squad finding the pieces. That’s going to be fun- I enjoy that kind of thing.

Also, just to say I’ll be putting together a separate post here with all of the ongoing prophecies and communiques the Dark Squad have uncovered to date- just so that the players can find it all in one place.

Also, for no clear reason, I decided to copy and paste out all of the notes from the calendar section of Fantasy Grounds, just to show the adventures of the Dark Squad in diary form. I’ll also post that here.

Cracking session fellers, as Stu (Buggles) e-mailed the next day- best one yet.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

In Fantasy Grounds I make a few notes, these are the basis for the session before recap I do at the start of each new game time.

Here they are, just to show how long things took to get done, a diary as it were-

*1492 Year of the Three Ships Sailing.*​
*25th Flamerule

Session #1:* Dark Squad hired by Gundren Rockseeker in Neverwinter.

*26th Flamerule

Session #1:* Travel from Neverwinter to Thundertree.

*27th Flamerule

Session #1:* Travel from Neverwinter to Thundertree, arrive late and get a room in the Ol' Boar Inn, later head to the Coley Farm to fight the Scratchy Bastard- turns out to be a bunch of Twig Blights. Princess Lucky is saved.

*28th Flamerule

Session #2:* Investigations in Thundertree, including meeting with Kerowyn Hucrele- Dark Squad hired, with salvage rights, to enter the Sunless Citadel to rescue the Hucrele kids.

Head to the ravine and enter the Sunless Citadel, kill Giant Rats, avoid traps and then unleash an Ice Mephit. Meet with Meepo- Kobold Dragonkeeper, taken to see the Kobold Queen- Yusdrayl.

*Session #3:* Depart with Meepo and Fraggle (tough kobold guard), in pursuit of Cornflakes the Dragon, although first stop to see the Dragon Door. Then follow tracks- investigate fountain and get potion but cannot enter the "Rebuke the Dead" door.

Onwards- fight way through three chambers worth of Goblins- eight killed. Rescue Erky Timbers (Gnome Priest of Tymora) and kobold prisoners.

On again- Meepo killed by Cornflakes, White Wyrmling. Cornflakes killed by Dark Squad- although Garumn takes a double beating.

*Session #4:* Find Khundrukhar Dwarven Scroll in Cornflake's treasure. Retreat to the Kobold’s lair, claim rewards for successes.

Relaxing- attacked by Hobgoblins, Goblins & Twig Blights; Dark Squad defend themselves and the Kobold's lair. Success. Yusdrayl not happy- promise to get rid of the Goblins.

Discover the Dragon Key is stuck in the jaws of the Dragon Altar- need the 'light that does not go out' to get the key- probably.

Long rest, at last.

*29th Flamerule

Session #4:* Head back into Goblin territory, Level 2 now, and with Vincenbear. Take down a bunch of Skeletons and a few more Goblins- there are lots more ahead.

*Session #5:* Do a deal with Grenl, Goblin Wise-Woman- they all hate Durn the new Hobgoblin chief of the tribe. Dark Squad slaughter Durn and his Hobgoblin cronies, followed by more chatter with Grenl, and info about the Twilight Grove. Discover Talgen Hucrele killed by Durn, Sharwyn & Sir Braford sent below. Karakas- unknown, presumed to be a bad guy.

Send Grenl and Goblins away, then descend into the Twilight Grove- kill more Twiggies and Skellies, and then take care of Ballsack (Bugbear) and his Giant Rats. More investigations- Underdark one-way, more Goblins another, and a ravine (with a possible Fire Worm) in the other direction. Take a well-earned short rest.

*Session #6:* Ramshambow completes his translation of the ancient dwarven scroll found in Cornflakes' hoard- the lost clanhold of Durgeddin the Black is near Mount Hotenow, that's just down the road.

Then Buggles puts his head around the door and gets interrogated- welcome to the Dark Squad. Then adventuring again- a bunch of tree-etched goblins are taken down- more grisly magic/evil nature experiments are found and investigated, the Outcast is a very bad druid, is the consensus.

Onwards, through a bunch more garden chambers, taking down a scythe wielding bugbear (Buggles gets sliced) and a bunch more goblins. More growing rooms (and more gardeners- skeletal this time) are discovered and avoided. On again, into a very dark chamber with a great big statue of a red dragon...

*Session #7:* Newt activates the Red Dragon statue and is enhanced, this after flushing the Shadow out- the undead foe strangles Ram for a while. On through a broken (small) library, with a few finds, and all the way to the Twilight Grove proper. Bust in on a clutch of Goblins and a few more Twig Blights- they're killed swiftly.

Break into the Outcast's office- find lots of money and a few other tomes, debate whether to go on/short rest/long rest- thirty minutes of chatter and the decision is eventually made- retreat, back to the Goblin experiments chamber for an extended rest.

*30th Flamerule

Session #7:* In the Goblin experiments chambers, towards the end of the extended rest Ram hears more Goblins moving around outside. It turns out to be Grenl and her friends, Vincenzo chats with the Goblin Shaman- it becomes obvious to the Druid's colleagues the Goblins are not here (initially) to help out. Ram initiates the slaughter, although his companions (save for Vincenzo) are as keen to get their hands dirty. It's a massacre... no, really, a massacre- just ask Ram.

Extended rest taken- the PCs are Level 3.

*Session #8:* After the rest all the way back to the Twilight Grove proper, a massive fungi and briar filled cavern with ruins of another fortress within. Vincen G. Spider makes an appearance and does a bit of scouting ahead- Twig Blights attack and are repulsed. Then onwards to the Outcast, the Gulthias Tree and the plant's new supplicants- Kerowyn and Sir Braford. It kicks off after a bunch of chatter, and twelve rounds later and it's the end of the session, the bad guys (including Kulket, the Giant Frog) are dead. Kerowyn and Sir Braford have been saved, courtesy of a magic apple, and the Gulthias Tree has sprouts of green. Victory!

*Session #9:* After the fight, chat with Kerowyn & Sir Braford- as best they can, the pair are seriously unwell. A good look around the chamber, and then spy in on the ex-Skeleton gardeners (they're destroyed) and then sneak up on a pair of Fire Worms- leave the beasts alone.

Then back up to the Sunless Citadel, through the Goblin scrap pile looking for stuff. Still searching for Karakas (Ranger) and the candle- the light that never goes out.

Find and explore the rat lair- in which, Sir Braford hoarsely states Karakas gave his life to save them. Ram triggers the poison spewing fountain and then the guys get jumped by more Giant Rats, including Guthash. Victory! Then discover Karakas' body, take the Ranger’s ring back to tell his tale.

Then back to the Kobolds to claim the rest of the PCs prizes from Yusdrayal at the altar. Then with Erky back to the door that will not open- rebuke/turn the dead to open the way. Erky gets it done- there's a single candle within, on a dragon altar. Skeletons burst out of the sarcophagi and it gets to fighting- another win for the Dark Squad. Take a strange whistle, a candle and a potion bottle.

Candle in the Dragon statue/altar and watch the show- a projection (maybe) of some ancient times, the collapse? An attack? What's going on- the PCs watch the nine-foot-tall vaguely Elven/Draconic (maybe) robed guy run all the way to the Dragon Door... then back to reality.

The Dragon Key is in the Dragon Door- and there's a room beyond... but that's for next time.

*Session #10:* Beyond the dragon door is... first up, a chamber with a glowing globe that plays “also sprach zarathrustra", at least when Newt gets to it- the volume is terrific but none of the PCs seem to mind- the kobolds run off, the globe gets smashed- shut up. Onwards, into a trapped corridor- Buggles gets shot, the PCs get across. Into another ancient undisturbed chamber- high ceilings, and a fifteen-foot-tall dragon statue- menacing pose, it talks- asks its riddle, and the answer is stars. Thanks Vincenzo. A secret door opens and into the tomb of the Dragon Lord- you can see the great sarcophagus through the archway ahead, alas there's a spiked pit in the way, and a bunch of other life-like statues. The figures here look exactly like the guard elves in the PCs earlier vision (last session).

Ram heads over the pit (just) and is attacked by a stirge/small demon (a quasit called Jot). There's a bit of panic but Buggles shoots the demon attacker, Jot disappears, and then for the rest of the session mostly harangues the PCs for the remainder of their stay here- which turns out to be both short and long, you'll see- read on.

It's open the sarcophagi time, only- there's an earth tremor, this after Garumn gets hurt trying to jump over the spiked pit- they need the dwarf because it requires strength to open the sarcophagi. Note Vincen G Spider makes a brief appearance- he webs the pit, safety first. But back to the earth tremors, and the PCs are starting to doubt their actions- should they really open the sarcophagi? The earth tremors are getting worse, meantime Newt has found a secret tunnel- I wonder where it goes? Vince really doesn't want to open the sarcophagi- alas Yusdrayl and her kobold friends have a different opinion- "Open it NOW! Release the Dragon Lord!"

It gets to fighting, and as it turns out the kobolds are very good at jumping over the pit too... the fracas is interrupted however- the place is quite definitely collapsing. Time to get out (the decision is eventually made) through the secret tunnel and into another hidden chamber, written on the wall in draconic- "Never let it out..."

Too late. back in the sarcophagi chamber the Dragon Lord has arrived- "I AM ASHARDALON", that's not good- Ashardalon, the PCs know, is a (ancient?) dragon that was worshipped here by the Dragon Cultists in times long past. Well, he's back...

Then flee to the exit, with Newt following the nine-foot-tall robed dragon/elf (Ashardalon) as it tears its way out. The kobolds are mostly forgotten about- except for Yusdrayl who is cut down by the rogues, the rest either die or flee. The PCs are also trying to outrun the ongoing collapse, hampered by the fact that the floor is bucking and roiling at every step.

Eventually, back to the battlements, this after a brief bit of further of nastiness with Jot- the quasit appears and gets eldritch blasted by Newt, that's not very friendly.

On the battlements are Sharwyn, Sir Braford and Erky- they got out, and the elf/dragon abomination- Ashardalon, but that's not the strangest thing- the entire Sunless Citadel is being propelled upwards, to the surface.

The Sunless Citadel gets to see the sun one last time before finally collapsing in upon itself- Ashardalon, ignoring everyone/thing still- strides off. The PCs and the other survivors scramble free and clear- watch the continuing destruction of the ancient ruin and count their blessings.

They're out of spells, powers, everything- three of them are very badly wounded- Ram (as usual), Garumn and Buggles, but they have survived- and rescued two of the folk they were sent to fetch. Alas Jot has also survived- "See ya later ass hats!"

The adventure, save for the retelling, is over- back to Thundertree.

*Midsummer

Session #11:* The after-party coinciding with Midsummer. The Dark Squad collect their rewards from the Hucrele's, visit with Rurik the smith- eventually taking him Shatterspike, this after Sir Braford has gifted them the blade. Plenty more meetings, and then on the road back to Neverwinter.

*1st Eleasis

Session #11:* On the road to Neverwinter, arrive on the 3rd Eleasis.

*3rd Eleasis

Session #12:* Selling stuff, buying stuff- downtime activities in Neverwinter. Then on to the problems with Gundren Rockseeker, Big Al of the Shoremean and Erky Timber, the Gnome Priest of Tymora that 'sold' Big Al the fake Durgeddin the Black hand axe.

Downtime in Neverwinter et al continues until the 20th of Uktar.

*20th Uktar

Session #12:* The Dark Squad get their gear together and head off for Castell Gwythyr in the Neverwinter Woods- five days of travel to get there. They’re going to search Mount Hotenow for the Stone Tooth and find the entrance to the lost forges of Durgeddin the Black.

*25th Uktar

Session #12:* Arrive at Castell Gwythyr, meet with Lord Boskin, Lorrelade the Scout and Erky Timbers.

Discover that Lord B has an Orc problem, and the Orcs are laired in a place called the Stone Tooth, funny that the Dark Squad are searching for the Stone Tooth, Khundrukar lies nearby- the former holdfast of Durgeddin the Black.

Also, Erky's brother Spandwick the Magic Gnome (ex-stage magician/mesmerist) and his wife/assistant Bel (a bit addled) need to be checked in upon.

Next step, into the cold wilds of the Neverwinter Woods and the Crags of Hotenow, in search of Orcs and Durgeddin's forges, onwards to adventure.

*Session #13:* Into the Neverwinter Forest, the cold and wilds- good progress is made. No encounters, they're on their way to the Stone Tooth, although first stop Spandwick & Bel's hut.

*26th Uktar

Session #13:* Into the Neverwinter Forest, the cold and wilds- although a hard slog- with plenty of snow. No encounters, they're on their way to the Stone Tooth, although first stop Spandwick & Bel's hut.

*27th Uktar

Session #13:* Into the Neverwinter Forest, the cold and wilds- easy travel but crossing the main trail an encounter with an Orc hunting party heading home- the Dark Squad slaughter all five. Onwards and to Spandwick and Bel's hut, the place is a mess- ransacked. It seems the pair of gnomes have been captured- by Orcs, and a big wolf. Rest here and follow the Orcs the next day.

*28th Uktar

Session #13:* Into the Neverwinter Forest, the cold and wilds- another hard slog through the snow, eventually the Dark Squad locate a bunch of old ruins, the Orcs (and big Wolf) stopped here, but seemingly fled the area in a rush. Then the Owlbear shows up and gets slaughtered. Later, around the campfire a pair of Giant Spiders attempt to grab some lunch- Ram is grabbed up and paralyzed, Newt comes to his rescue, while Vincen G. Spider delivers the killing blow to the other. Then rest- continue following the Orc hunters tomorrow.

*29th Uktar

Session #13:* Into the Neverwinter Forest, the cold and wilds- a day spent travelling- following the Orc (and big Wolf) hunters, eventually a hidden secondary trail is found- the Orcs headed into the lower reaches of the Stone Tooth. Rest here, and then make the climb tomorrow.

*30th Uktar

Session #13:* Four hours climb to a high ledge on the Stone Tooth, a couple of Orc guards are taken down by the rogues, then- after the discovery of Orc archers above, the Dark Squad make their dash to the Mountain Door. We're mid-dash when the session ends, the front of the party has discovered a narrow ledge beyond the door and a rope bridge over a chasm... Bugger!

*Session #14:* Three plus hours of play and about five minutes of actual in-game action. The Dark Squad power through twenty or so Orcs and their various leaders et al- Vak & Thrag (Dire Wolves), Old Yarrack (Orog) and Great Ulfe (Ogre). Alas Burdug (Eye of Gruumsh) gets away, although she's badly wounded. Also, the prisoners- "Inconceivable" Geradil, screaming Courana and "Where's Bel?" Spandwick the Magic Gnome are rescued, well... sorta.

*Session #15:* Wander about a bit in search of the missing Orc Eye of Gruumsh, and Bel (Spandwick's wife)- find the Orc Shaman's lair- then the Grand Stair, and a bunch of Stirges. Then Ram unleashes fiery hell- the Dwarf door trap. Venture down the stair- after the missing Orc Shaman/Bel- more Stirges down a narrow crevasse.

Wander back upstairs and through all of the various Orc chambers- lots of treasure, but no Bel- where is she? That's what Spandwick is constantly asking. Vincenzo manages to get a poison breathing Dwarf statue trap to work. Then find the secret door back into the Orc archer's former quarters- and rest.

Level 4 is achieved.

*The Feast of the Moon

Session #16:* Rise and shine Level 4- after much chatter it is decided that the Orc’s former prisoners are travelling with the Dark Squad- that's not good. A Locate Object spell fails to find Bell's wedding ring- as described by Spandwick, and so the Squad head below again.

First an attack of Stirges and then Ram goes exploring and discovers a nest of Troglodytes, the Rogue gets away in time and then returns with his friends. The entire tribe including caster leader, and giant lizard turn up for the fight- victory for the Dark Squad, although at a price. Then Vincen G Octopod- chasing after the invisible Trog leader is confronted by a (HUGE) Giant Subterranean Lizard, it gets bloody- particularly when Vincen G. is swallowed by the beast. Also, Buggles and Ram take dirt naps- but victory at last, courtesy of Vincenzo's Moonbeam. The guys retreat back to the stairs to lick their wounds and rest.

*Session #17:* Back to the trog caverns, search the abandoned lair- silver found, and the former lair of the giant subterranean lizard- more silver found, and a few potions. Then through tricksy caverns by fast flowing water into the sinkhole cavern, and from there to the Glitterhame and the tombs of the ancients- a fight with a trio of violet fungi. Time spent examining the dwarven stone sarcophagi- mostly empty, but a few clues here. Then check out the other thus far uninvestigated cavern passage- trogs, the bastard Kaarghaz is back, and they have a cave bear- kick their arses.

*Session #18:* Clear up after the Trog fight and check around, find passage out of the mountain- locate cave and persuade Geradil and Courana to stay there. Head back into the mountain- soon after Newt and Vinnie poisoned by mould and very badly injured. Find nice silver helm and slitheringhate (mongoose!) a Durgeddin the Black scimitar (taken by Buggles). Beat up- head back out of the mountain to Courana's cave to rest and tell stories- about Newt's slave history, and his Warlock pact, also a bit from Buggles about him and Gwen. Then rest.

*1st Nightal

Session #18:* Rise and shine and back into the mountain, back to the Glitterhame- Buggles gets attacked by a Grick, and then another one shows up- tough fight but both tentacled monsters killed, and their lair found- a little treasure. Also, the door to Durgeddin's forges spotted from above, alas it won’t open- no key, great (great) lock and the thing is made of adamantine.

Now searching for Bel and the Key to the Forges. Down the sinkhole, ancient storage chambers found... and an Ooze!

*Session #19:* Defeat two Grey Oozes, check through the storeroom- nothing to be found and then go exploring. Spot the Roper and attack- Garumn is grabbed (and bitten) Vincenzo just grabbed- tough fight until the tentacled Vincen G. shows up.

Then... lotsa stuff, save the Roper's corpse from floating off (treasure inside), meet Bel- find the key to the door to Durgeddin's forge and then Bel(phegor) turns up and issues instructions to Newt. Then find lots of stuff in the Roper's gizzard. back to the secret cave- en route check out the waterlogged storeroom and find potion sack.

To the cave to deposit Bel and Spandwick, although now Buggles and Vincenzo are both poorly (and exhausted) some sort of disease in the water they've been swimming in. Cure up and rest up, another overnight stay.

Ram spots huge ancient red dragon wing-over during his watch.

*2nd Nightal

Session #19:* Head back into the mountain, and to the door- then through, into Durgeddin's forges, but first a chamber with big statue dwarves with axes and two doors- it's a trap, and so it proves- Newt gets slashed repeatedly. Through a secret door, alerting a magical mouth- "Intruders!" and on into a great dwarven hall.

The Dark Squad are curtly told to do one (clear off) and by a hidden dwarf?

*Session #20:* Fight the duergar, after Newt upsets them. Then stop to chat- then fight again, kill 'em all. Mooch about a bit and then yet another duergar opens a door- and then disappears, and another. Hunt the duergar- the doors to the forge are opened and the secret's out- more duergar including Snurrevin- Smith & Wizard. Also, Nimira- heavily armed and armoured female duergar warrior. Big fight- close to the wire. Dark Squad FTW although the two duergar named above escape.

Search for enemies and anything to find, shut and lock the door to the forge- then rest. Follow river cavern from forge- spot a ledge- rope ladder leading down. Vincen G. Spider shows up scuttles over to ledge and finds secret crawlspace. Rest of Dark Squad make their way over. Rogues sent into crawlspace- one branch leads back to Nimira's chamber (which they chose not to search earlier).

Crawlspace leads on into communal area with well, and the bodies of two dozen ancient fallen- orcs and dwarves. Dwarf ghost shows up- rages and splutters about the orcs following them here- to get him? Who's him- is it Durgeddin the Black?

Follow ghost on- tells the story of Man and the Crocodile- taking it in turns to carry each other across their respective kingdoms. What's the story about do the Dark Squad think? Buggles with a good answer- fulfil your promises. Although 'he' had a different answer. Then dwarf heads through door- "they're in here..." There's obviously more to the ghost's story...

*Session #21:* Fight ancient dwarven skeletons- find some silver, talk a bit more to the dwarven ghost- and then follow the spirit through secret doors into ancient dwarven chapel. Fight undead skeletal ogres and orc champion wight- find the body of Durgeddin the Black, only it isn't- the dwarf ghost was lying.

Chat a while longer and rest, then head back and search the dwarven chambers (avoiding the ghost). Newt gets smothered by a massive carpet and the first drafts for the ancient dwarven scroll (that lead the Dark Squad here) are found in Arundil (High Wizard's) chambers

Then an armoury in which a pair of animated armours attack, then a locked door and Idalla.

Female shield dwarf turns out (at the very end) to be a fiendish succubi- Garumn briefly kissed into oblivion that is until the Dark Squad to the rescue- Vinnie with his ear to the door. Idalla turns ethereal and departs.

Oh, but Garumn is still in love with Idalla.

Last stop, en route to the final unopened door, another encounter with the dwarven ghost who finally reveals that Durgeddin the Black was an albino- a stunted dwarf, not big and brawny- only just over 3ft tall. But he was the greatest smith there has ever been, the ghost quite sad.

*Session #22:* Fight tables and Nimira, the last duergar- in the kitchen. Tables hurt. The dwarven ghost turns up- it's Arundil, High Wizard to Durgeddin the Black- who, incidentally, got away. Lots more of Arundil's story- he summoned all the bad things including Idalla, but now he's been saved (by the Dark Squad). Rest up for the remainder of the day and night- Level 5.

*3rd Nightal

Session #22:* Newt checks out the library, the tabaxi can now read any language. Then down below to meet the dragon and recover the last Durgeddin weapon. Sneak about a bit- Vinnie falls off (nearly) a bridge but the Dragon is alerted. Ram & Buggles get acid hosed (the latter to unconsciousness- from full) then the fight back (sorta) begins. But Ashardalon is also in the mix, with his help the Dragon (Nightscale) gets slaughtered. Note Ashardalon only reveals himself at the end when he climbs on to treasure island and after getting shot by a just-healed Buggles, grabs something from the hoard and swims away.

The Dark Squad soak up all of the treasure, and then Garumn reveals he's actually dead- what now?

Eventually exit the mountain and back to the secret cave, with the corpse of Garumn.

*Session #23:* In the secret cave telling stories and chattering about what has been going on, subjects- Ashardalon, Garumn & Durgeddin the Black. Then the Uthgardt arrive- meet Daktari, convinces the eyes in the night/Dark Squad to come to camp- the Uthgardt have a prophecy, oh and get buzzed by Nightwing (Pegasus black as night).

To the Barbarian camp and meet Timor, he's not pleasant (first and last) the PCs get him onside for a while with nice gifts (bits of dead things) until Newt uses his magic- and now he's not going to hand over the artefact the Sky Pony clan have been keeping for the PCs for generations.

Bugger, back to the tent for more chat and Schlapp, fermented mares milk booze- tasty good. Vinnie gets dronk and turns Octopod, Daktari doesn't know whether to naughty word him or fight him.

Sleep it off.

*4th Nightal

Session #23:* Rise and shine and go to Thricewatch Lake- Ashardalon exited the mountain here, as did Durgeddin the Black centuries past. Then on to the Dragon's Graveyard- a great many skeletal wyrms here including a huge specimen. Ashardalon has been here, and then a Skeleton Juggernaut arises and attempts to slaughter the guys.

There's a message from Ashardalon- "I will be watching you", Vinnie messages back "we need to talk", top work.

Back to camp- more Schlapp and chatter, then a meeting with Old Mare- top up the Dark Squad's gear for the next adventure, into the land of the bad dead ancestors. But that starts tomorrow morning- cu there.

*5th Nightal

Session #24:* More chatter with Old Mare, then go and fetch Timor- we want our artefact, the Dark Squad get it- and it's a button, magical but not sure what use it is. A button with a maze on it.

Then after an hour-long ritual it's over to the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Barrow/Ancestor #1- Kratchik, and skeletons and a flameskull- it gets very bloody but eventually the ancestor is bested and tells his secret. Buggles chat, then rest.

Barrow/Ancestor #2- Larkoz, and Buggles and Newt make the ancestor river dance for 10-15 minutes, and then he tells his secret.

Barrow/Ancestor #3- Kolven, seeks forgiveness and tells the Dark Squad what he knows almost immediately. Vinnie absolves the bad dead ancestor of his sins.

Barrow/Ancestor #4- Spetznaz, and the guy likes his horses and so after defeating skeletal equicephs convince the ancestor to go for a ride on the back of Vince D Horse. Brilliant! He tells his secret.

Then out into the open and the dead come for the Dark Squad, including a decrepit version of Cornflakes. The battle won lightning strikes and Ram and Vinnie have a lifeline- Garumn, Vinnie thinks, is looking out for them, the sound of the forge.

*Session #25:* On again, in the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Barrow/Ancestor #5- crawling claws/orc hands from the PCs backpacks- Vinnie turns it into a performance but Newt steals the show (the tabaxi is clawed unconscious, healed by the druid and then performs acrobatics while firing off the light show). Ram juggles dead hands, and Buggles... plays his flute. The bad dead ancestor Golcanz is delighted, he tells his secret.

Daktari gets a hair cut from Newt.

Back out of the barrow and to the next, but not quite- here come the dead again- mostly goblins and hobbos- Spike Growth takes care of them, and then the lightning strikes- and nobody's dodging.

Lightning gives PCs inspiration points- cool, which can be used for healing.

Then more dead- including Ballsack the Bugbear and a few other named folk the Dark Squad offed back in the Sunless Citadel. It's a duck shoot with added Spike Growth mangler. The dead are soon dead again- lightning strike and the PCs are buzzing.

Barrow/Ancestor #6- Vinnie tries the chatter but that doesn't work, Latgun is not impressed, he frightens Ram just with his stare.

Buggles plugs the guy in the face twice- two Crits, and then Newt fills the chamber with fire- Latgun is toast. Then back again to share his secret.

The Dark Squad watch and wait- and sure enough the dead come again. More Spike Growth follows, all the PCs back in the barrow- except for Gwen who gets stuck in the dead Outcast's entangle. Kulket, the giant frog gets close to getting into the barrow but another massacre. Except the dead Outcast and the witch doctor goblin- Grenl stay outside and hidden. Newt and Buggles exit to kill the last two dead. Lightning strikes- and then the second wave, Yusdrayal (dead kobold queen), a few dead orcs, goblins etc, a pair of dead giant spiders and... the dead owlbear. Most everything gets shot, spike growthed or otherwise slaughtered. But the Owlbear tears Buggles a new one, and then rips open the side of the barrow- but victory for the Dark Squad and more lightning.

Then the final wave- orcs, lots of them- rushing into the barrow, also Great Ulfe the dead Ogre, and Old Yarrack, the dead Orog, and also a pair of deceased dire wolves- its tense. At the end Buggles and Ram have taken a beating, Newt is hiding and sniping- Vinnie is a badly wounded Bear and Daktari is raging.

Lightning strikes- one more barrow to do.

*Session #26:* Still in the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Barrow/Ancestor #7 and the last ancestor, else a bunch of guardians quickly beaten down, but no ancestor- but then the dead come- Trogs, Giant Lizards and Stirges. Dark Squad FTW- and then the scratchy box is dug up, and there's a book inside of it. Then more dead- a Cave Bear, Gricks and more Trogs- with Kaarghaz the Trog Chief- and the Dark Squad FTW.

The book seems to be writing the story of the Dark Squad- ongoing, and from the start of their adventures- there's not much time to figure things out however as the dead are here again- Duergar, and invisible with it. Dark Squad FTW as usual, and Newt gets a chance to try to re-write the Dark Squad's story- and get them out of the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Then more dead- Ogre Skeletons, Orc Champion Wight- dwarven Skeletons and Nimira... Fight! Fight! Fight! All the way to Nightscale, the rotten black dragon killed in the forge- tough fight but a flying Ram, a fireball from Newt, and plenty of back up from Buggles the marksman.

Done- but still the Dark Squad are stuck in the land of the bad dead ancestors and there's still no last ancestor. Search everywhere- nothing, there's no way out... except death.

Then Vinnie talks to the light or is it Garumn- certainly the dead dwarf paladin is unhappy to be here, as it turns out he's been sent here by the All Father to be the seventh bad dead ancestor. So, Garumn gets situated in the last collapsed barrow, and then he gets bested by Buggles in a shooting competition. The dwarf hands over his secret.

But that's not enough- nothing happens, the Dark Squad are still stuck in the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Vinnie then traces the maze on the Uthgardt artefact- a voice, "Ask, and I will tell?"

"How do we get out of here?"

"DIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE..."

But that's for the next session.

*Session #27:* More chatter to begin with, a variety of attempts to figure out how to escape the land of the bad dead ancestors. Garumn speaks with Moradin, the All Father miscalculated, and now the former paladin is stuck here, although- he's no idea what's going to happen to the Dark Squad. Wait and see- Vinnie prays to the All Father too, as does Buggles- although the wood elf beseeches his Aunty Ingrid.

The lights go out, and the shadow walls of this pocket plane come crushing in- and kill the members of the Dark Squad...

In the middle of the storm, up high- no sound, except perhaps the whistle of the wind- the five members of the Dark Squad float.

Daktari ascends to a heavenly wayward dash racing the wind through the steppes on the back of his beloved beautiful mount- Vince D. Horse.

Vinnie ascends, into the bathhouse attended by geisha girls- Keke, Peke & Cheeky. Freeballin's he's sent to see Sheldon, a massive (MASSIVE) turtle. He can call on Sheldon just once, and only then when standing in the surf on a far shore.

Buggles, Newt & Ramshambow descend, and after a cold dark boat ride into some sort of hellish office. The trio's eyes covered by maze-etched coins, like the artefact the Dark Squad got from the Uthgardt. Tiny demon’s/devil’s scribe in books- and before them a demon at a desk (Larry), any last words...

Then suddenly a winged devil- it's Jot, the little terror informs Larry (the devil/demon) at the desk that these are the ass-hats that let Ashardalon out. The deadly trio are sent back to the world.

The five members of the Dark Squad awake in the yurt of Old Mare, they've been gone from Faerun for 24 days, so we'd better skip to then...

*29th Nightal

Session #27:* The five members of the Dark Squad awake in the yurt of Old Mare, they've been gone from Faerun for 24 days, so we'd better skip to then... here we are.

More chatter, and recriminations, but Old Mare didn't know that the seventh ancestor had escaped- the missing fiend/hag is called Nightshade, not an Uthgardt chieftain but an old witch/wise woman, like Old Mare. The Dark Squad must get the ancestor back to set Garumn free- this they pledge.

Yet more chatter- the Uthgardt have gone, Courana with them- she married Timor, and the guys- as stated earlier, learn that their one day in the land of the bad dead ancestors has cost them 24 days in Faerun.

To the ancient dragon graveyard, Newt has an idea- something to do with a prophecy about a thousand teeth, but it's not to be. Although Vinnie has had his message to Ashardalon answered- the druid stated- "we need to talk", the reply- "We do. I will come for you." That's a little worrying.

Then no time like the present, get the gear together and out into the wilds.

At night camp stirges attack- a fireball makes the blood-draining flock go away.

*30th Nightal

Session #27:* Tramping through the snow all day to Spandwick's hut- get there to find the place being turned over by orcs. Buggles starts the war, as it turns out there's a hill giant at its toilet- it comes roaring to the fight, gets blinded and then gets slaughtered, although it smashes Buggles and crushes (almost) Gwen.

Spandwick and Bel grab their stuff, then they're outta here. More trudging through snow, and another night camp in the cold.

*1493 Year of the Purple Dragons.*​
*1st Hammer

Session #27:* More trudging through snow, and another night camp in the cold.

*2nd Hammer

Session #27:* More trudging through snow, and arrive at Castell Gwythyr late in the afternoon, the place has been destroyed.

Investigations- Red Dragon, a massive beas-t fire and force ripped the Castell apart and killed everyone here. Except perhaps one- a small person, or else a gnome- the trail leads in the direction of Neverwinter.

Is Erky still alive, Spandwick & Bel hope so, the PCs the same.

*3rd Hammer

Session #28:* The return journey to Neverwinter, arrive at the city on the 6th of Hammer.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*​

The Dark Squad Christmas single (see attached) words by New Tricks, as Vinnie said- "incredible mes amis, you 'ave managed to miss every note."

\ Not The Witcher /
\ Sing Along with The Dark Squad /
==================================

When this pretty cat  
Went to seek the grail
With the Squad of Dark 
Along came this tale

When those Black Hands fought
A White-scaled dragon
It's captors of goblins 
All slain, we raised a flagon

They came after me
Wanted to hear me purr
Chased me down a tunnel 
And messed up my fur 

Citadel crashing down
No longer sunless
So cried The Dark Squad
We free'd Ashardalon

Sing along with the Dark Squad
O' Never of Winter
O' Never of Winter, oh oh oh
Sing along with the Dark Squad
O' Never of Winter

Stood before the Stonetooth
Upon Durgeddin's quest
Attacked by an owl-bear
They fought their best

The Dark Squad slew the orcs
Roasted them in flame
Deep inside Khundrakar
They found the Glitterhame

Ah-ah

She fell for his beard
A succubus revealed 
She avoided demon genocide
So she must be feared

That's our epic tale 
The Dark Squad prevailed
We cut-down Nightscale
Don't throw us in jail

Sing along with The Dark Squad
O' Never of Winter
O' Never of Winter, oh oh oh
Sing along with The Dark Squad
No strangers of Genocide

Sing along with The Dark Squad
O' Never of Winter
O' Never of Winter - oh oh oh
Sing along with The Dark Squad
No strangers of Genocide

Sing along with The Dark Squad
O' Never of Winter
O' Never of Winter, ah-ah-oh
Sing along with The Dark Squad
No strangers of Genocide

\ Lyrics by Bear /
\m/

Never has the following statement been more true-

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Good stuff as ever. I do hope Ashardalon turns up for his chat at a highly convenient moment.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in Neverwinter Downtime Redux, but Darker*​
*Session #028a Everything is Coming Up Erky.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour 

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)
Bel, the beautiful and lovely wife of Spandwick (Female Gnome)*

So, here we go again- the Neverwinter Downtime Redux, or at least the first bit of it, which in all truth, isn’t really downtime. Instead lots of good RP to follow.

Just a quick recap- Castell Gwythyr has been destroyed by a (huge Red Dragon, most likely)- although Erky may have escaped/survived the ordeal. The Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors has been bested/escaped- oh, but Garumn’s still stuck there so the Dark Squad now need to find the seventh bad ancestor- a hag/fiend called Nightshade, and send her back.

And… what was it, oh yeah- the forges of Durgeddin the Black have been found, and cleared of dangers.

Oh, and Ashardalon is going to pop by for a chat.

That’s nice.




*It's NEVERWINTER DOWNTIME TIME! Again... catchy.*

And so we’re into it- Neverwinter that is, and I have a surprise for the PCs this evening, but for later on- only, well… the guys jump the gun at the start of the session and so the surprise comes sooner than I had expected- keep reading, it’ll hopefully start to make sense.

But first up because it’s just easy admin, the Dark Squad sell all of the loot that they found on their adventures- and what a haul. However loot selling, particularly for gems and jewellery etc. was much more profitable in the past because Garumn was with the Squad. Garumn is/was a jeweller by trade, so that helped considerably. Still, the Dark Squad now each have a big bag of cash to spend. Just for info around 1,500gp each, I don’t know how that equates to your games, but it’s plenty in mine.

However for purposes of the narrative the first thing the adventurers actually do back in Neverwinter is to meet up with Gundren Rockseeker, the Dark Squad’s patron, of sorts, for a debrief. They’re back in the Dog Arms Inn, where the adventurers will also be staying, Gundren gets them cheap rooms here.




*The Dog Arms Inn, Neverwinter- the map must have just loaded, two seconds later and the image would show Gwen sitting by Buggles' side, all cosy.*

So, the Dark Squad have a story to tell (you’ve read it) and they try not to leave anything out, and they’re really very keen to chat, and also to embellish, and also very happy to take questions. Gundren is suitably overjoyed as a map and the front door key to the forge of Durgeddin the Black is handed over- he pays the guys in full for a job well done, and then also agrees to pay for food and ale for all of the adventurers (and hangers-on), for the evening.

The dwarf, soon after, is however saddened to learn of Garumn’s demise- although the Dark Squad’s follow up chatter regarding their meeting with Garumn in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors just leaves their patron somewhat confused about what to do for the best (see later).

[The Dark Squad’s story 500 XP]

Lastly, and the most worrying part of the Dark Squad’s tale is… the destruction of Castell Gwythyr by a huge red dragon- note this last fact isn’t a matter of record, but the PCs are pretty certain of what they saw there. Gundren is rendered speechless, this is a big deal- the Neverwinter authorities need to be told. Lord Boskin was a friend of Gundren’s, so… but, the PCs prevaricate, as in they (Buggles) quickly figure out that reporting the incident is going to lead to questions (remarkably prescient). What the wood elf actually said was something like, “they’re going to be looking for someone to blame, and that’ll be us.”

This conversation trundles on- it even sprawls for a while, two of the guys- Vinnie and Newt are keen, nay eager, to go and talk to the watch and tell them their tale. The rogues are keener still to avoid doing so, for reasons already made clear.

[The news that Castell Gwythyr has been destroyed 250 XP]

Well, question time is the surprise I had in store for the PCs this session, so after another ten minutes of listening to the players circle and offer opinions, well… I call the cops.

My secret for the session is Inspector Clawed (pronounced ‘Cloooor-D’) of the New Neverwinter movement, who is accompanied by several no-necked members of the Winterwatch. They pay a visit to the Dog Arms Inn- and interrupt the Dark Squad’s chatter. No time like the present, I figure- let’s force the issue.

The urbane dragonborn Clawed, invites the PCs to accompany him to Horsefetter Lane Watchhouse for a private conversation- the PCs are not being arrested, providing they- of course- agree to accompany Clawed of their own volition- as above.

On the map in Fantasy Grounds, I drop in a bunch of veteran watchmen, they’re blocking all of the exits to the Inn- the only way out is through them. Meantime, as the conversation is rolling on- back and forth, Buggles’ token- and of course that of his skeleton companion- Gwen, both suddenly bolt through a door and into a greyed out area on the map that the players cannot see into. Alas the greyed out area, when I reveal it on Fantasy Grounds, turns out to be the kitchen of the inn. A little later, and somewhat reluctantly, the Dark Squad (all of ‘em) agree to accompany the affable Inspector Clawed to the station.




*There they are- Buggles and Gwen attempt to hide in the fog of war, turns out to be the kitchen.*

Note I maxed the HP of all of the members of the watch for this visit with the Dark Squad- and there were plenty of them, just in case. I figured that if the Dark Squad were going to go tonto resisting arrest then they’re going to have a proper fight on their hands. Just for info, for any fellow DMs out there, there were ten max HP heavily armoured veterans, and Inspector Clawed- a gladiator (also max HP) with a few extra skills and smarts.

So, to the watchhouse- and separate interviews- although how to do this? I have a plan.




*The Dark Squad are helping with enquiries, note Buggles and Gwen are sharing a cell- the wood elf threatened to flip out should the two be parted.*

Each player/PC opens a note in Fantasy Grounds- calls it PCs NAME Interview, and then without talking to each other they write their answers to all of the good Inspectors numbered questions. No chatting at all- not on discord, or any other textual devices. I tell the PCs ahead of time that I can see what they are writing as they write it- so, no cheating.

It works like a dream.

Which is remarkable because that last part was a lie, I can’t see what they’re writing unless they close the note- then it updates and I can view the text. But the players didn’t figure this out until the very end.

So, approx. 30-40 minutes of silence later, save of course for my questions and the sound of the players tip-tap-typing their replies.

The questions, all eight of them are-

1) Name and any aliases.

2) Occupation, employer/s etc.

3) What business did you have at Castell Gwythyr on the 25th Uktar 1492?

4) Where have you been, and what have they been doing, for the period after leaving Castell Gwythyr (26th Uktar 1492) to your arrival in Neverwinter (6th Hammer 1493)?

5) Any dragon sightings during this time?

6) How do they think Castell Gwythr came to be destroyed, and its inhabitants (save one) slaughtered?

7) Any other information, no matter how trivial you think it is, that can help us to try to solve this mystery/terrible tragedy?

8) Why did you spend several months researching a creature called Ashardalon here in the temple of Oghma in Neverwinter, before heading off to Castell Gwythyr?

Note the first seven questions are asked by a mild-mannered Inspector Clawed, for the seventh question the dragonborn even goes so far as to plead/beg the PCs for help. The eighth question only gets asked after the PCs have been considerably thanked and told that the interview is over. The last question is growled by Inspector Clawed, with menace.

Results- so, second time around- I ask each of the questions again and then call upon the PCs in turn to read out their answers, the notes have been locked so the text cannot be changed.

The process proves to be a big hit- or else the results are, not so much (on reflection) for the disparity of their answers- that really doesn’t happen, much. But for the way that each of the player’s answers reflect their PC’s character.

So, four PCs-

1) Buggles, crazy trigger-happy killer.

2) Newt, fiery fiend-worshipping immolator.

3) Ramshambow, stealthy & cold-blooded, assassin.

4) Vinnie, friendly, clever and talkative goodbody.

And the four sets of answers given could be described as-

a) Honest & open, with lots of detail- regularly going above and beyond.

b) Honest-ish, but very mostly curt, surly & guarded.

c) Mostly honest with a touch of BS here and there, and very obvious omissions.

d) Honest but keen to omit details, keener still to add extra details (of no import).

So, who did/wrote what/which?

The answers- and this surprised me, and (I think) everyone around the VTT.

So, we’ll start with 4) Vinnie = d) Honest but keen to omit details, keener still to add extra details (of no import)- the druid says plenty, but leaves gaps- plastered over with thoughts and observations that have little to do with the questions being asked.

Next up 3) Ram = b) Honest-ish, but very mostly curt, surly & guarded- the rogue doesn’t play friendly, his longest answer is a single blunt and uninformative sentence, he doesn’t lie, but likewise he’s not saying anything much at all.

Next up 2) Newt = c) Mostly honest with a touch of BS here and there, and very obvious omissions- the warlock also adds plenty of flavour, and again- no lying, but he often omits lots/all of the substance, or else just makes stuff up.

Which just leaves 1) Buggles = a) Honest & open, with lots of detail- regularly going above and beyond- the wood elf’s replies are longer than all of the other player’s combined, they go into much more detail- as much as he can remember. No lies.




*The PCs statements, ready to be signed. Take a good look at that last entry- Buggles and Gwen, every one of Buggles' answers ends with- (Gwen nods). I'm just going to say it- this isn't hijinks and adventure, it's a love story we're writing here.*

Then later on, after the interviews have been concluded, and Buggles has remembered more detail- he volunteers this information too.

He’s a delight.

[Interview with Inspector Clawed 1000 XP]
[Extra info volunteered by Buggles 250 XP]

Inspector Clawed is highly impressed with the charming and eager to please young wood elf- “if only we ‘ad more citizens like you ‘ere in New Neverwinter, mes amis.” Note, I played Clawed as French/European, I figure if it works for Vinnie/Jim.

Buggles is, of course, delighted- with himself.

Note, when I say Buggles tells the truth, and he very mostly does, as do all of the PCs- but, it’s worth keeping in mind that no-one here is stupid enough to tell the good Inspector that they let Ashardalon out of the bag.

Although, as the PCs go on to explain- Ashardalon is a bit of a mystery to them. The DM is happy to note that more of the players are taking this line, basically- as Vinnie said, “We do not know what zis creature iz, only zat it wishes to communicate wiz uz.”

Ashardalon, at least for the purpose of this conversation, seems no-longer to be the enemy.

I think that may be progress.

As to the destruction of Castell Gwythyr, a huge red dragon did it- the PCs are convinced, as is Inspector Clawed, most likely the great dragon seen by the Dark Squad (1st Nightal 1492) but this creature is nothing to do with the adventurers.

Inspector Clawed believes the Dark Squad’s collective story, and they’re free to go- they have been very ‘elpful.

Busy start to the session, particularly for downtime.

But bit the next- the PCs of course also pick up on the fact that Clawed said in question 6 above- How do they think that Castell Gwythyr came to be destroyed, and its inhabitants (save one) slaughtered?

It’s that save one.

Joy upon joy- it’s Erky Timbers, the luckiest gnome (adherent of Tymora, so…) alive. The still distraught gnome priest is released from his ‘helping with inquiries (cell)’ and allowed to depart with his friends, including a tearful Spandwick (Erky’s brother) and Bel.

Back to the pub, Gundren’s still buying.

There is joy in the adventurer’s hearts, only that doesn’t last long because Erky has a story to tell- of a huge red dragon swooping down onto/into the Castell and incinerating every guard- more or less, and maybe another quarter of Gwythyr’s inhabitants with one fiery breath. Then not content with that the great terror returned to incinerate anything else still standing. Erky is reduced to a gibbering wreck in the telling of this tale.

[Erky’s story 500 XP]

Which gets a reaction- but alas not the reaction the DM was hoping for.

Let me explain.

Buggles is not that sympathetic to the gnome- the deal is, as far as he can make out, Erky’s still alive- what’s he carping on about, celebrate that- remember the dead but, they’re dead. Nothing can be done for them, why don’t you get yourself some crisps while you’re at the bar.

Or something similar.

Newt.

OMG, as the kids these days are want to exclaim, at almost any juncture.

Newt’s reaction is worse still.

And by worse, I mean nastier.

He expands on Buggles’ repertoire (see above) adding to the horror/terror by making regular enquiries about how (in detail) the flame turned Erky’s friends to ash. Repeatedly asking if the incinerated looked to be exalting with joy during their final moments- as the fire cleansed them? Yes/No, just shake or nod your head if you can’t speak due to the ecstasy you are feeling right now as you re-live those glorious moments.

That kind of thing.

Helpful.

His last line to Erky is something like, “What are you complaining about, you were spared the cleansing flame- as far as I can tell everything is coming up Erky?”

Which is how we got the title for this bit.

Even Buggles was heard to comment- “good one”, while Vinnie, nearly silently, continued to weep.

[Everything is coming up Erky 250 XP]

Obviously Vinnie quickly gets in with the reasoned and kind words, and even Buggles caves a bit (this after he and Gwen try to tickle the Gnome Priest of out of his blues) but Erky keeps screaming about the death of all of his friends. The wood elf’s final reply is something like- “Oh. Yeah. That probably hurts- that’s bad. Do you want some peanuts? I’ll get you some peanuts- you’ve had a rough time.”

He’s a one, that Buggles.

Erky, Spandwick, Bel and the ‘Inconceivable’ Geradil get rooms at the inn, and soon after make for them.

But, the Dark Squad are still not done in the bar- and this is all happening on their first day/night back in the city, it is therefore time for a brief re-hash of the ‘did we die?’ conversation- see Session 27b Ups & Downs. Again, it is very mostly the three PCs that had a hellish time in the afterlife that are making the running in this diatribe/moan. Buggles is now very much of the opinion that either it wasn’t hell they were in, or else if it was, then there must have been some sort of administrative error. Ram is still very mostly ignoring the event- although he’s now very keen to start rescuing slaves, and making those that are involved in the slave trade pay. The ex-slave, ex-smuggler, rogue is hoping to get even, and perhaps to rebalance the scales.

[Hell was an admin error 100 XP]

Newt however is still ranting, he’s also being encouraged by his friends (mostly Buggles) to put a strongly worded complaint in to Belphegor, the over-fiend is supposed to be looking out for the tabaxi’s best interests etc. Newt screams and shouts for a quite a while.

But we eventually get on. Just a few more bits to get through before we actually arrive at the downtime stuff proper.

Next up Gundren arranges a meeting, the very next day, with a dwarven priest of Moradin, called Grimphart- basically, what’s to be done with Garumn? Note the paladin’s body is at present being stored in the cold room at the Inn. The vote goes three to one: Newt, Buggles & Ram are keen for the paladin to go on the fire/pyre, he’s done his time.

This may sound a bit cruel but… at least two of the PCs (Ram & Buggles) are convinced that Garumn would be happier in the All-Father’s workshop, this after they spoke to him back in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors. Newt is just a pragmatist.

Therefore, while Ram and Buggles have lots of praise for Garumn… he’s all used up, and as above- happier where he is (or would be if he wasn’t still in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors). While Newt, on a roll this session, manages to add a few more cheery words for the brave dwarven paladin’s send off before concluding that Garumn is however, at present, a useless husk that needs to get immolated as soon as possible. Vinnie, in the end, convinces (and then pays- 100gp) for Grimphart to preserve Garumn’s body (Gentle Repose) for 100 days.

[What to do with Garumn 250 XP]

Vinnie, you are getting steamrollered, dude.

Last bit, before we get into the downtime stuff proper (in Session 28b), the two rogues however have a conscience- it seems, in the chat window throughout all of the above the pair (Buggles & Ram) have been messaging each other back and forth about what to do about Erky and Big Al. If you remember Big Al, head of the Shoremen Thieves’ Guild had employed Ram to bring back something of Erky’s- a hand or an ear, possibly. Something to ensure that Erky doesn’t cross the guildmaster again.

Therefore the pair of villains, the very next day, pay a visit to Big Al, and Ram decides to take with him a bag of ash, swept from one of the fires in the Inn.




*They're good people, Buggles and Ram. Always trying to do the right thing by their friends...*

“Here’s Erky, probably…” Ram captions as he empties the bag of ash on to Big Al’s desk, and then goes on to explain about the huge red dragon attacking/destroying Castell Gwythyr. Buggles (& Gwen, they go everywhere together) nod in unison and attempt to keep a straight face- much easier, of course, for Gwen.

Remarkably, and without the need for the use of inspiration points, both PCs roll high and sound convincing, so much so that Big Al starts to feel bad about the whole affair. The quartet drink a toast to the memory of Erky, and then the rogues say their goodbyes and skedaddle sharpish.

Good work.

[Rogues with a conscience 250 XP]

And that’s enough for this bit, except perhaps to say a last word about Gwen, Buggles’ skeleton friend. Now normally there’d be a fair amount of consternation about a member of the undead roaming the streets of Neverwinter. However, you need to keep in mind- Gwen is armoured, head to toe, and layered to give her a bit of bulk- substance. She looks like a heavily armoured, shambling but still quite slight dwarf- she also nods her head (a lot) and at all the right moments. So, she’s taciturn. She goes places (with Buggles) and… she stands there, or just sits there, obviously not speaking- not doing anything.

Except every now and then nodding.

She’s very anonymous- remember you can’t even see her face.

So, I’m allowing it.

Also, it’s much more fun this way.

The oddity comes however in-game, when we change maps on Fantasy Grounds- I plonk the PCs tokens down on the new map, maybe they’re back in the bar, and the players slide their tokens about to take their seats. Buggles always sits next to Gwen. If another PCs token is in Gwen’s spot then Stu (playing Buggles and Gwen) moves it, often with a “Come on Gwen, sit here”, by way of explanation.

Which is weird- right?

If Buggles goes to the bar, then Gwen follows- and I swear to you that it looks like the two tokens are both moving together- at the same time.

They’re… inseparable, it’s a bit creepy.

Every now and then Buggles will end one of his sentences with- “isn’t that right Gwen?”, and then add, after a suitable pause- ‘Gwen nods.’

Just weird.

Actual downtime activities in the next bit which is X-Rated, thanks to Newt.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Wow, nice job with the interviews! The musings about Garumn got me to wondering if they could rescue him by raising/resurrecting him...? 
It'd probably cause unrest elsewhere


----------



## Richards

Yeah, you handled the interview situation very well.  Nicely done!

Johnathan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in Neverwinter Downtime Redux*​
*Session #028b X-Rated.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour 

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)
Bel, the beautiful and lovely wife of Spandwick (Female Gnome)*

So, here we go with the actual downtime activities, just to note that when we play this around the VTT then each PC gets to attempt to do one of their downtime activities- we roll/roleplay it out, and then work out along the way how long the activity has taken (in tendays) and obviously the costs incurred.

Then your thoughtful DM goes back to the PC that has spent the fewest tendays so far to see what they want to do next, and we keep moving on this way, so that all of the PCs get a go, but also so that we kinda move forward all of the PCs timelines at the same time.

Note the players send me a list ahead of the downtime session- I’ve been bothering them for weeks, of all of the stuff that they’d like to try to get done. The most comprehensive of these lists (from Buggles) was maybe half-a-side of A4, maybe a bit more with later addendums. The shortest list- just three lines of text, well… I’ll not shame them.

So, sometimes I don’t have a lot to go on. I try, of course, to prep a few maps or images, or else an NPC or two ahead of time, but- anything goes.

However, to recount the tale here it’s easier if I just concentrate on the activities of one PC at a time.

Right, let’s get to it, and the below action- keep in mind, represents about three months (actually eight tendays so far) of downtime in Neverwinter.

Note during this session we also talked a bit about the buying of magic items- I don’t generally get on with this kind of thing, but- I am happy for the PCs to convince me otherwise, on an item by item basis. So, I allowed some of this- but only, of course, for items that wouldn’t overly/dramatically change the toughness/damage output of the party. They’re pretty damn tough and lethal already.

So, and this is for the players- minor magical items (that’s +1 stuff, and anything else low level within reason) I am okay with, but always ask to be certain.

So, downtime.

*Vincenzo does stuff...*

The shifter druid starts off by tracking down a reputable armourer/leatherworker who can work with ‘specialist’ materials, namely the black dragon scales that he took from the corpse of Nightscale. Alas the druid doesn’t have enough cash to make the suit of magical armour that he wants, either +1 or else acid resistant. He does however have enough money to get a dragon scale shield manufactured, and then enchanted- a +1 shield (cost 200gp). He also manages to sell, or give away to his friends, the dragon scales he has spare.

Next up the druid spends several tendays chasing down, and then purchasing a bag of holding (cost 750gp), which the DM is keen for the PCs to have. I’ll just set up a separate character sheet on Fantasy Grounds called Bag of Holding and everything they find that’s treasure, or stuff they want to keep, can go in there.

Then the druid spends a tenday or two in the Temple of Oghma, having first paid his dues, he also hires a research assistant (cost 25gp/tenday), Vinnie checks out a variety of names/descriptive phrases from a number of the prophecies that the PCs have been given. For example, ‘the lair of the drowned ones’, or, ‘the ancient alchemist’, and a few others- alas all of the phrases are generic. There’s no legend of the ‘ancient alchemist’ to be found, likewise there are no known maps that point to a specific region being the ‘lair of the drowned ones’.

The hired research assistant, Brother Alan, believes that the phrases are descriptors only, the ‘ancient alchemist’ indicates, perhaps, a very old or else undead alchemist, while the ‘lair of the drowned ones’, perhaps a swamp.

So, a little headway but no actual progress.

Last up, and for the remainder of the downtime (so far) Vinnie manages to find a back alley apothecary who is happy to allow the druid to use his alchemical apparatus (but not his materials) to make a bunch of healing potions. Basically the druid can craft five healing draughts/tenday, at a cost of 175gp for the rental of the equipment, and the materials. When the session comes to an end the druid has manufactured ten healing potions so far, of course, he then sells on a number of these (at cost- maybe) to his friends.

Note, in all of the above there are obviously plenty of dice rolls- to track down someone to point the druid in the right direction, or to haggle over a price, or to locate much needed ingredients etc. Success isn’t a given, that’s what I am trying to tell you, why- well, you’ll see later, when we get to Newt.

But for Vinnie, great work.

*Ramshambow does stuff…*

First up the ex-smuggler tracks down the ‘Treasurer’, there’s one in every port- actually Ram already knows the guy in Neverwinter so this is easy to achieve. The ‘Treasurer’ guarantees, for a price, to get money given to him/her to a named other- within a reasonable time frame. Note this is the last instalment of Ram’s payment (I think) to Captain Rockbeard, the dwarf pirate that bought him out of slavery. Payment 350gp, I think- to go with the 400gp Ram paid last time.

Next up Ram goes in search of a magic items also, specifically he wants a set of Goggles of the Night for Daktari, he figures that the barbarian- like all of the other members of the Dark Squad, needs to be able to fight in the dark. However the hunt takes a while, and in the end requires the spending of money/bribes, but eventually he is directed to a dodgy tiefling who has a well-guarded ‘shop’, of sorts, in the Neverwinter sewer. After a bit of bargaining he gets the guy down to 800gp, which he pays himself. Later, back at the Dog Arms Inn- the PCs remember are all staying here; Ram hands the goggles over to Daktari and formerly welcomes the barbarian to the gang.




*Nice place you've got here.*

Note, it has also been agreed that Daktari should use Shatterspike, the magical Durgeddin the Black manufactured longsword formerly employed by Garumn.

Daktari is close to tears- “So, very nice peepuls. Zo very nice!”

Ram then spends a tenday or two also making use of the services of the Temple of Oghma, the House of Knowledge, with help from a research assistant he comes to understand where it is on the Sword Coast, and who it is, that is involved in slavery. He’s looking for likely targets for his ire.

Last up the rogue then reacquaints himself with the dockside, and the sea- it takes a while but eventually he gets taken on to help with a gang of folk mending nets, and then a bit of stevedore work. He’s looking to get ship-shape, and particularly to better his knot tying skills, and rope use in general- he wants to get back in the rigging.

Good work.

*Buggles does stuff…*

First up the wood elf heads for the Temple of Oghma- that’s right, the college of knowledge, don’t look so surprised. There he spends plenty of money to hire a senior researcher, Senior Brother Degas, to answer a bunch of questions he has about Gwen. This also necessitates that Gwen is thoroughly examined by the researcher (like a minor sage).




*Buggles & Gwen go to the Library.*

So, and maybe there’s some new info here that I have thought of since the session, so- check it out Stu/Buggles-

Gwen was a duergar in life, a female grey dwarf- most likely she was middle-aged when she died/animated. Clearly, powerful dark magic was employed somehow to capture her within Nightcaller (the whistle that summons her) or at least her physical, ahem… skeletal form.

Gwen’s soul very likely resides somewhere on the Fugue Plane, the home of the wandering dead, there it will- most likely, remain forever.

Destroying the Nightcaller whistle would prevent the physical, ahem… skeletal form of Gwen from appearing, but it would not free her soul- it would in fact break the link between Gwen’s physical, ahem… skeletal form, and her spirit.

There is a way, possibly, of contacting- and perhaps even locating, Gwen’s departed soul but these methods would most likely require high level magic, and may prove to be very expensive- if someone could be persuaded to even try.

For answers to a variety of Buggles’ other questions, senior researcher Degas, somewhat reluctantly, discloses that the wood elf may have greater success if he consulted a necromancer, perhaps.

Note senior researcher Degas is happy to answer any other questions that you have Buggles, but only those that are sent to me before the start of the next session, that’s the cut-off point. Need more info after that then you’ll need to spend some more money, and time.

Very good work, intriguing.

I’m really looking forward to Gwen’s story.

Next up Buggles finds a great scrimshaw artist called Four-Fingered Pee-Wee (thanks for that Stu, remember the players get to name the NPCs they meet/contact- gah!). So Pee-Wee does his job, and then through a few more contacts Ashardalon’s Fang is crafted- an enchanted dagger made from one of the teeth extracted from the skeletal ancient/huge dragon found in the dragon’s graveyard.

More remarkably, and having spent about 400gp on this project- and two tendays, Buggles gifts the blade (+1 dagger) to Ram.

Last up, the wood elf has also got the bit between his teeth- he eventually searches out an Underdark dweller in Neverwinter, a svirfneblin refugee, a deep gnome called Ramikin Nosefinder (thanks again Stu/Buggles, such a great name). Ramikin, after a bit of chat- and negotiating, is convinced to teach the wood elf how to speak Undercommon. This project however will be ongoing, and it’s going to take a while. Buggles however spends three tendays hanging around the workshop in which Ramikin mostly resides (the deep gnome makes crossbows) picking up as much as he can of the strange tongue.

Great stuff.

And so finally we get to Newt.

Oh, Newt.

What were you thinking?

Right then.

*Newt does stuff…*

The tabaxi starts off small, first up he locates and then negotiates with a variety of magical purveyors- a few low level spell scrolls. Then he buys expensive inks and copies the newly purchased texts into his book of shadows. Note the spells selected- three of them, are all low level, and are now able to be cast as rituals from his book.

The above takes two or three tendays.

It’s also worth noting that Newt, because of bad dice rolls, had to spend his last inspiration point in order to get one of the spells he wanted, remember this.

Then it gets tricky.

Note, when Bear (playing Newt) sent me a list of what he wanted to do during his downtime he wrote something like- ‘summon Jot (the quasit) to be my familiar’, we discussed at length the process. However, what happened next- well, that was all new/s to me.

So, Newt is going to attempt to summon a quasit (Jot) and to bind the fiend into his service, there are stages to this. The tabaxi first off locates a mage, Lira Vanderbilt, who is willing- for a price, to consult on the process. He then hires a small unused warehouse, and acquires a variety of summoning paraphernalia- chalks, candles, powdered gems et al. He also has a horizontal crucifix style device (with restraints) manufactured, for sex games he tells the carpenter. He then preps the space in the warehouse, and remember the warlock has been collecting dead things (‘of power’) for the last ten or so sessions- dragon bones, orc hands, assorted viscera etc.

And you thought he was such a nice kitty-cat.

The hired mage is of course on hand for the ritual, but again she’s just consulting, she has however previously made Newt aware that a blood sacrifice- his, and another sentient creature, will need to be made for the ritual to work. The sacrificed creature must be bled to death, note the mage suggests that a cat, a rat or a dog are all viable options.

Then, on the night of the ritual, it gets X-rated, and this all happened in the last ten to fifteen minutes of the session.

Newt disguises himself, very well as it happens- remember he’s making checks at every stage here. The tabaxi heads to the docks and finds a lady of the night, retires to a nearby alley to negotiate a price with her and then casts a hold person spell on the poor woman. Again- I made him roll all of this, every step of the way- stealth, persuasion, initiative- the lot.

The woman is bound, gagged, restrained- stuffed in large sack, and then taken to the nearby warehouse. With all the appropriate checks- all good to great.

But its getting a bit scary.

And I’m making this hard for the warlock, because it’s dark, and it’s very risky.

The consulting mage is very obviously upset by proceedings- as stated she recommended a cat/rat/dog be sacrificed. Newt however is in full flow- the tabaxi screams at the mage about the need to grasp ‘the flame of power’, and not to hesitate when dark deeds must be done- or some such. Newt needs to make a hard intimidate check (DC 15) and then as he piles on the charm to convince Lira to the dark side, a harder-still persuasion check (DC 18)- he beats both with plenty of room to spare (‘17’ & ‘23’).



*Bear/Newt had prepared a short slide show- a variety of images showing his preparations for the summoning ritual. If this happens to you as a DM, this is the time you phone the authorities.*

The mage of questionable morals, Lira, decides to go along with the enterprise, although she’s still a little on edge.

In short order the terrified streetwalker is bled out- killed, and the ritual completed.

Which just leaves us with one last dice roll, just to see how the ritual went- and the warlock has bonuses because of the help he has received, and the industry (and successful checks) that has gone into this grisly endeavour.

Newt rolls a ‘1’.



*Slide 4, "And as my voice rings loud above the flame, an adoring flock of fiery demons salute me, and this is what happens..." Then Newt rolls a '1'.*

He has no inspiration points left, he used it to get a scroll of Leomund’s Tiny Hut, shame…

With that the session comes to an end.

Just to make clear Newt (Bear), this is a downright evil act- with malice and aforethought.

We’ll have a little more of this next time, when Newt and the hired help discover who or what has just stepped out of the portal to the nether planes they have just opened.

Oh, and then we’ll conclude the rest of the downtime, and get on with the next bit of the campaign.

Or at least some of the adventurers will, for Newt things are very much in the balance right now…

Toodles.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Richards

Newt's actions are just further evidence of the truism that "all cats are evil."

Johnathan


----------



## carborundum

Oh, my word


----------



## carborundum

Have you played since? (Before I start shouting suggestions)


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> Have you played since? (Before I start shouting suggestions)



No, this happened last Tuesday night, next session- this Tuesday (22nd) 7.30 AM.

Don't give Newt any ideas, I've sent Bear (playing Newt) a little heads up about what's going to go on in the next session- not a lot, just to say nothing good... and to think about how he wants to play it.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Great updates again.

I really like that your party (and obviously Newt in particular) have brought out their caring sharing sides.   

Very much looking to the fall out of the summoning.


----------



## Buggles

PLAYA PLAYA:

Hey everyone, Buggles here (hero of Neverwinter and guardian of the Feywild, self appointed). The summoning went GREAT! Honestly I can't imagine a better outcome. Newt may disagree.


----------



## Vincenzo Delvino

PLAYA PLAYA:

Vincenzo here; I wrote a short piece of Christmas prose inspired by the last session. Enjoy.

Twas the night before Christmas, and Newt murdered a whore. 
A treasured, early present to Belphegor  
Through torture and fear, the madam met her end; 
All because New Tricks wanted  a friend. 
The preparations went well, but hark, a “1”, he's out of luck, 
And now Newt is the one that is royally naughty word.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in Neverwinter Downtime Redux*​
*Session #029a Hello Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar & goodbye to the Dark Squad.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour 

NPC hangers-on, rescued prisoners of the Orcs
Geradil the “Inconceivable”, aging trapper (Male Human)
Spandwick the Magic Gnome, ex-stage mesmerist (Male Gnome)
Bel, the beautiful and lovely wife of Spandwick (Female Gnome)*

So, here we go again- the last bit of the Dark Squad’s downtime in the city of Neverwinter, and very specifically the bit in which we get to see if Newt lives or dies. The tabaxi has been a bad lad- in an old and dirty, hired for the occasion, warehouse the warlock has completed a ritual, with the help of a mage with very loose morals, Lira (also hired for the occasion). The ritual was to summon Jot, a quasit that Newt really would like to boss around (as his familiar), the bait for the summoning being a recently deceased streetwalker (it all got rather dark at the end of the last session). However, the last roll of the dice, to see how the ritual went, and a ‘1’, and Newt has not got an inspiration point, so he’s stuck with it.

Bear, who plays Newt, has been in touch via e-mail between sessions- he’d really like for Newt to live on, he went a bit far in the last session- but now he has seen the light, and would really (really) like to survive- pretty please, Mr. DM sir.

So, here we go-

POOOFFF!




*"Chin-Chin!"*

It’s a little old skool, the theatrics, and suddenly standing between Newt and Lira is a white tuxedo wearing handsome young man, a full mane of blond hair, a caramel suntan, he’s all cheek bones and white teeth.

The fine fellow brandishes a martini glass, which he slowly empties while spying his new friends over the rim.

“Chin-chin!”

Which as opening gambits go, is a doozy.

There follows an incredibly weird conversation.

Lira Vanderbilt, the hired mage-consultant, however is soon after not for hanging around- she attempts to flee, although the feeling quickly passes- seconds later she’s draped over the newly summoned young man, and complimenting the beautiful fellow at every turn.

“Oh. Humphrey, you’ve thought of simply everything, you’re so deliciously devilish…” Lira gasps.

That’s right the summoned creature introduces himself, he’s Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar.

He’s very polite, very posh/rich (clearly a noble), very well-educated/spoken, and incredibly charming.

And Newt is very much on his best behaviour.

The trio soon talk out the conundrum, Humphrey takes a moment to precis the situation-

“Just think, if it wasn’t for your mistake young Newt- we would never have met, we would have never have got to know each other, and I am certain that we’re going to be very… very good friends.”

Just for info Lira is subject to Humphrey’s charm person spell- and she failed her save with a ‘1’- so, that’s catching, while Newt is having his mind read- detect thoughts, and so the summoned being has very quickly got the measure of this encounter.

I can’t believe Bear/Newt spent all week fretting about what was going to come through the portal, this fellow seems hardly dark at all. A little devilish, perhaps. Besides what would be the point of just porting in some fiery hellion to start a fracas.

No, fighting is so gauche- it’s what the PC/players do, I am a DM- a class above, and understand that devils and demons are not (at least the management) interested in short term gains, they have their eyes on more (terrible) long term goals.

Eventually Humphrey indicates that the chitter-chat is over, now to the serious business of the evening- there are the three persons/bodies in the warehouse- Newt, Lira, and the dead prostitute. Newt has to decide, who does what. Humphrey states- “One dies, one comes with me, and one stays here to serve me- you choose who goes where my new best friend.”

Newt choses to stay here on Faerun, the alternative- the tabaxi enquired, very politely, was a one-way jaunt to Avernus. He chooses to serve, and for Lira to go with Humphrey (to Avernus), and the dead woman, well- she stays dead- an elegant, simple solution.

Although the DM is unsure why he didn’t choose the following (or a version)- one to die= the dead prostitute, one to serve= Lira, one to go with Humphrey= the dead prostitute, again. That would work too.

Nobody said they had to be different ‘ones’, as it were. Newt just seemed to assume this, most odd- and Bear is such a clever fellow in real life. Let’s hope he doesn’t realise how foolish he has been.

Humphrey, before his departure also takes half of everything that Newt owns- half of all the tabaxi’s money, that’s approx. 500 gold coins. He also takes possession of the warlock’s magical cloak, a +1 cloak of protection- I think that cost him around 700gp. Well, this is turning into a very expensive evening.

That was a lovely conversation to have, Newt/Bear was seething- but keeping a lid on it throughout, while the rest of the gang- well, they were pretty much laughing all through the encounter, it took us over thirty minutes of back and forth to get to here.

I thought at one point Stu (who plays Buggles) was crying on the VTT/Discord, he was so amused.

Humphrey gets Newt to sign a blood contract, actually the page he signs is blank- as Humphrey stated at the time- “awful rush, but I’ll sketch down a few thoughts and details later on. It’s important to keep it all legal like, for your protection.” The ever-so considerate Humphrey will be back to check in with Newt in ten sessions time, that’s an abstract/non-specific amount of time later, but- it’ll do for now. At which point he will, of course, take a bunch more of Newt’s stuff- as tribute. The fiend makes it clear that when it comes to the final wrangling over Newt’s soul then the lawyers may have to get involved (Humphrey vs Belphegor), but until then- he’s going to be calling in at regular intervals, to collect his dues, and maybe also to set Newt at a task or two.

“You’re mine now.” Humphrey makes it sound as if the tabaxi has just won a holiday.

Newt spends much of the rest of the night (after Humphrey and Lira depart) cleaning the warehouse top to bottom, and then creeping through the dark streets to an open sewer- in which the dead prostitute’s body is deposited. Then hot foot- all the way back to the Dog Arms Inn.

As it turns out Gundren Rockseeker and Daktari are still in the barroom, enjoying a little after hours refreshments- a ‘lock-in’, the elderly dwarf is delighted to see the tabaxi- “You’re a lucky feller, you missed all the excitement tonight.” Newt is, of course, wondering what could be more exciting than the night he has just had.

Newt has won the Dog Arms Inn meat raffle- half-a-pound of pork sausages, and a tray of lamb chops- he is, indeed- as both Gundren and Daktari declare repeatedly, an incredibly lucky feller.

Note the meat raffle was a big thing in the boozer when I was a much younger man.

Also, as a good DM I didn’t want Bear/Newt to think that he hadn’t got anything out of the experience. Newt has always been a winner in my eyes.

[Newt summons Humphrey 500 XP]

So, I can’t tell you who, or indeed what, Humphrey is- and please don’t guess in this forum, that would spoil the surprise.

Next day.

Nothing untoward happens, and Newt is very relieved. However he’s also very keen to get the show on the road, the tabaxi convinces his colleagues that downtime in Neverwinter is done- oddly the only PC that still has a list of downtime tasks to do is… Newt. The list gets scrubbed.

So, next- the saying of farewell, firstly the inconceivable Geradil says adieu, and rewards each of his rescuers with a healing potion; Spandwick and Bel have no money or treasure with which to reward the Dark Squad- they are however tearful, and very grateful for their lives. Note Newt is Bel’s favourite, the beautiful female gnome likes to stroke the tabaxi, and he’s happy to oblige her. Bel goes to do so but shies away at the last moment- something doesn’t feel right, something’s different- she’s suddenly very nervous of Newt. Most odd.

Last to depart is Erky, who like his compatriots has nothing of great value to give, except his heartfelt thanks, and maybe a few friendly words of advice. Buggles is certain that they will meet again somewhere further along the road of life.




*Final Farewells.*

[Goodbye to the NPCs 500 XP]

The farewells done with, now for the voice over for the Dark Squad’s departure, on a boat called Waverider, bound for a small town on the edge of the Mere of Dead Men, almost exactly halfway between Neverwinter and Waterdeep. Their final destination is Saltmarsh, although Waverider will be dropping the Dark Squad off in a small fishing village called Ashby, from there it’s a couple of hours walk to Farhill Mine, owned by Gundren Rockseeker.

Here’s the story in full, although for ease of digestion broken down into bite-size morsels-

1) Gundren tells the Dark Squad about how he made his money, courtesy of a mine in/near Phandalin, but he paid the price for his fortune- his older brother Tharden was killed, while he was kidnapped by goblins- beaten to within an inch of his life, and his younger brother Nundro was reduced to a child-like state by a vicious torturing drow.

2) Gundren has had enough, he wants to retire while he can, he’s going to need at least six months to sort out something with regard to the newly found Durgeddin the Black forges, and to sort out his operation in Phandalin.

3) Gundren wants to retire to Saltmarsh, he’s been there half-a-dozen times and the sea, and the wilds, and the size of it- not too big, not too small, excites him. It’s a great place, close to his latest venture- Farhill mine, but…

4) It seems some folk in Saltmarsh are still finding it difficult to accept the presence of the mine, and particularly his dwarven compatriots (see below) in the region. Saltmarsh, as Gundren describes it, is experiencing growing pains.

5) Farhill mine has been a going concern for three years now, and is starting to really make some money. There are now two hundred workers on site, mostly dwarves from Gundren’s clan, but also a good number of locals. The mine supervisor- Manistrad Copperlocks is great at her job, although… it seems she is not so adept at dealing with the locals.

6) Eventually, here’s Gundren’s offer- he’d like to purchase six month’s of the Dark Squad’s time (maybe longer). He’s written a letter to Manistrad by way of an introduction to the Dark Squad- they’re to help her out, she’s to put them to work. Not as miners, but as problem solvers. As Gundren states- “first, you need to earn Manistrad’s trust.”

7) Manistrad’s trust won, Gundren will suggest that the Dark Squad move to Saltmarsh proper and start to get involved in the town- fixing whatever problems exist, helping out the local authorities, making a name for themselves, and perhaps even representing the Farhill mining concern on the local council.

8) Gundren is happy to divulge that the money to set up Farhill was a three way split, with loans secured from the Neverwinter and Waterdeep authorities, along with a large chunk of his own capital. It seems no-one wants this project to fail, and this being the case the mine is allowed to have a representative on the Saltmarsh council. At present this is Manistrad but chatter doesn’t seem to be her strong suit. Gundren was wondering if one (Vinnie) of the Dark Squad could perhaps step up?

9) Last bit, probably, Saltmarsh sits on the edge of adventure- the Mere of the Dead Men is but a stone’s throw away. So, in conclusion- go to Saltmarsh, sort whatever needs sorting out. Make it a happy place for Gundren to retire to, and in the process- get away from Neverwinter (& Ashardalon etc.), start afresh, and perhaps make your fortune.




*Saltmarsh is just about here on the map.*

Or something similar, and keep in mind that the PCs are buying this because we’ve had a number of chats about what comes next.

This is collusion, we’re all in this together.

[Gundren’s new task 500 XP]

Just to remind you- no spoilers here.

*NO SPOLIERS!*​
So, I’ve drawn a map of the Saltmarsh region, I’ve got at least three (small) adventures planned- all set in and around Farhill mine, and while the Dark Squad are sorting these out it’ll give me a chance to build something on Fantasy Grounds with what comes next.

Some things I have stolen, some things I have mangled and reshaped, some things I have just plain gone and made up.

I sold the players on the fact that this was to be an old school style campaign interlude, their PCs are going to spend six months to a year in Saltmarsh. They’re going to ride into town (sorta) make friends and enemies, solve problems- go on wild adventures, uncover whatever needs to be uncovered and… well, all of the usual stuff.

This is how I/we used to do it back in the (g)olden days, generally (I was pretty much always the DM) I’d draw a pencil map of a region, put six dots on the map- towns and villages, and fill in all of the other hexes only when the PCs explored them.

We’re back to this, and I for one, can’t wait.

However there’s no reason to wait, because it starts… Now.

Or else, in the next (but one) bit- the rest of this session.

This was the funniest session of D&D I have played for a good few years (most amusing, and happiest- everyone riffing off each other), and particularly (of course) Newt’s excellent summoning ceremony as described above. The rest of the session was also a joy to behold, but we’ll get to that.

Great work fellers- Merry Christmas, all.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Poor, lucky old Newt 
Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## Buggles

Merry Christmas to our legions of fans on here (both of you) and to the DM Goonalan (I'm not sure you've mentioned your real name on here so I won't) and the rest of the guys. Fun in the mines and marshes awaits! I suggested to poor old Erky (who was STILL a tad glum about all his friends being incinerated by a dragon) that he can go and stay at Willow Grove with my adopted family if he fancies it, that little gnome would fit right in with Mother Willow the Dryad, Grayum the Gruff and the sprites Flit and Wit. He might even get his own spin-off series while I'm tramping around a dwarven mine.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #029b Wise Words- Prophecies et al.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

Not a write up of the action but rather a collection of prophecies, statements (helpful, or otherwise) and assorted proclamations (possibly of import). Presented in chronological order, and mostly copied directly from the story hour text (in bold)-



Spoiler:  Prophecy Corner



As part of 'Prophecy Corner'- sing it, don't say it, the Dark Squad- at the start of each session, are given 10 minutes by the surly DM (me) to talk about a few of these prophecies, in an effort to keep this info alive and in the adventurer's thoughts.



1) SESSION 19- Belphegor’s words to Newt in the sinkhole of the Forge of Fury.

*“Tell Wildroot that you wish to join the pact of flame, resist the urge to burn the woodsman to the ground- he will set you to your task.”

“Discover the last ancestor, she that lives under the cover of darkness- the hag will have the answers.”

“When the hands move the end will have begun.”

“WAIT!”

“For the pale dwarf without a face to beg you- only then should you take the ghost home.”*



Spoiler:  Dark Squad Notes



Simply put Newt (& the Dark Squad) need to find Wildroot, join the Pact of Flame and then hunt down and kill/capture the missing last Bad Dead Ancestor- Nightshade. They need to somehow send the Hag back to the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors in an effort to free Garumn from his present situation.

When the hands move- does this refer to a clock, or is a reference to a 'hand'- a unit of Dark Elves (Drow) also known as a 'hand'?

Garumn could be the pale dwarf mentioned above.
Without a face- is the pale dwarf wearing a mask?



2) SESSIONS 20 & 21- Arundil the Wizard story of Man & the Crocodile, delivered in the Forge of Fury-

*“Ah, there you are- do you remember the story he told us about the man and the crocodile?”

“Man was sad because he had to cross the river which was full of crocodiles. Crocodile saw this and offered to safely transport man to the other side of his river kingdom.”

Long story short… Crocodile takes man safely to the far bank, although before ferrying him across he makes man promise to pay back the favour.

On the far bank crocodile immediately cashes in his favour, asking the man to reciprocate and carry him on his back across the kingdom of man.

Man tries to worm out of his obligation but caught in his promise has to return the favour.

Man puts crocodile on his back and carries him across the kingdom of man…

At which point the ghostly dwarf asks the Dark Squad about the story- what does it mean?*

A variety of answers are explored, mostly in SESSION 21, however Durgeddin’s reason for telling the story is also made clear-

*The Man with the Crocodile on his back would benefit from being able to work together, and their ability to see further.*



Spoiler:  Dark Squad Notes



The Dark Squad are less sure what this story refers to, or is a metaphor for.

They are aware that Ashardalon- some combination of Elf and Dragon, and nine feet tall, could perhaps resemble in some way the combination of man and crocodile, at least with regard to their combined height, and the ability to 'see further' and 'to work together.'



3) SESSION 22- Arundil the Wizard has more to say about the future according to Durgeddin the Black, who was a small albino dwarf-

*Durgeddin was raving, the wee dwarf said something about the ‘time of black’, and the ‘dead becoming the dying’, he kept shouting- ‘remember, we’re dwarves- we can see in the dark’, he was laughing and grinning, wildly.*



Spoiler:  Dark Squad Notes



Is this about the Dark Squad or some reference to the Underdark- either way the Dark Squad's USP is that they all have Darkvision, so somehow they fit.

The 'dead become the dying', is this the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors?

The time of ash- mentioned later is the same as the 'time of black', mentioned here.



4) SESSION 23- Daktari, Sky Pony Uthgardt barbarian (and NPC tank) has a new name for the Dark Squad-

*It turns out that Daktari, a jolly Uthgardt barbarian who, unlike most of his companions, has seen the world beyond the tribe- and more importantly speaks the common tongue, has travelled many days with his companions to talk to ‘the eyes in the night’.

Again, the PCs (Players) figure this in less than a second- they are the Dark Squad = the eyes in the night, Vinnie and Ram actually prefer the new name, it has a bit more mystery to it.*



Spoiler:  Dark Squad Notes



This is about the Dark Squad- "We are 'ow yew say- a bit special", is Vinnie's summary of this statement. The Dark Squad are 'the eyes in the night', and going to somehow save the day.



5) SESSION 23 & 27C- A message from Ashardalon (the Dark Squad presume) is found at the Dragon’s Graveyard, Vinnie replies-

*Ashardalon: ‘I will be watching you.’

Vinnie: ‘We need to talk.’*

Later in SESSION 27C Ashardalon replies-

*Ashardalon: ‘We do. I will come for you.’*



Spoiler:  Dark Squad Notes



Is this a threat? Is Ashardalon coming for the Dark Squad- to do them harm? There follows a short discussion about the elven-dragon crossbreeding programme instigated ages past by the Cult of the Dragon.

The Dark Squad are keen for Ashardalon to to come calling, maybe- Buggles promises to let the others do the talking if and when s/he does.



6) SESSION 24- No wise words but it’s worth writing here. Timor hands over the artefact, a button/coin-shaped object, made of bone/ivory- with a maze etched in one side- blank the other. Later Vinnie activates the object, it answers questions.





*Odd?*



Spoiler:  Dark Squad Notes



The button with a maze on it, or some such- given over by the Uthgardt- kept by them for generations for the Eyes in the Night.

Vinnie got it work once by tracing the maze, a voice bade him ask a question- "How do we get out of the Land of Bad Dead Ancestors?" the druid enquired. "Die!" was the answer give, the button didn't lie.

It obviously does something... important.



7) SESSION 24 & 25- The various prophecies and messages of the Seven Six Bad Dead Ancestors-

Ancestor #1-
*“I am Kratchik, and I am the lore/law.*
The Time of Ash approaches,
It begins when the day turns to night.
When the dead become the dying,
And souls know no rest.
Know then that Ashardalon is abroad.
The abomination- the terror dead dread dragon,
The Lord of Ash, the Lord of Destruction,
The Deceiver- the swallower of the Light.”*



Spoiler:  Dark Squad Notes



"...when day turns to night." Could refer to an eclipse, but could also refer to some sort of volcanic activity, which would also fit into the Time of Ash (& Destruction) theme. The engineers Bang & Olafsson don't know anything much about this.

Are their multiple bad guys-

*The abomination- the terror dead dread dragon,
The Lord of Ash, the Lord of Destruction,
The Deceiver- the swallower of the Light.*

Are they all different bad guys, or just one bad guy- Ashardalon, who can maybe transform into an Ancient Red Dragon, or controls an Ancient Red Dragon?

Or is it just one naughty word guy- Buggles' theory.

Or are there in fact at least three dragon-
Terror dead dread dragon= Undead variant.
Lord of Ash, Lord of Destruction= big Red.
The Deceiver- swallower of the Light= Green or Black?

Vinnie's theory.



Ancestor #2-
*“I am Larkoz, the warden.
Check the ancient alchemist’s well.”*



Spoiler:  Dark Squad Notes



There's an Ancient Alchemist someplace, we need to find him (or her) and either check to see if s/he's okay (not poorly) or else discover whether s/he has a well we can have a look in/down.



Ancestor #3-
*“I am Kolven, and I am forever.
Seek the witch’s tor,
In the lair of the drowned ones,
But beware the demon’s spore.
Find the time.
Return again with the star fall,
To reclaim the power.”*



Spoiler:  Dark Squad Notes



There's a place called the Witch's Tor, and it is in the Land of the Drowned Ones- which is most likely in the Mere of Dead Men. The Demon Spore, Vinnie thinks refers to demonic plant life. Find the Time- may refer to there being an actual time when this must be done, or a clock- of some sort. The Star Fall is an astrological event of some sort, like a meteorite that the Dark Squad have to claim and bring back here.

Also note, the seventh (missing) Dead Ancestor is a witch, is it her Tor?



Ancestor #4-
*“I am Spetznaz, and I am the mercenary.
When three-and-a-half bells sound,
Put one hundred crowns,
On the one with the big nose.”*



Spoiler:  Dark Squad Notes



There's going to be a horse race (or similar) sometime in the future, at 3.30, the guys need to put 100gp on the horse with the big nose(?).

Simples!



Ancestor #5-
*“I am Golcanz and I am forgotten.
The answer you seek [Golcanz looks directly at Buggles] is at the bottom of the Goblin’s stair/stare.”*



Spoiler:  Dark Squad Notes



This is all about Gwen, Buggles is certain- he's going to find all about his Skeleton companion at the bottom of the Goblin's Stair.

The Goblin's Stair being either a staircase of some sort, the piercing gaze of a Goblin- possibly a statue of a Goblin, or else a stair made from Goblins- dead or alive.



Ancestor #6 (after taking a monstrous beating, with two Crits from Buggles)-

*“I am Latgun, I am terror- vell, I fort I waz.
The hands are within one thousand teeth.”*



Spoiler:  Dark Squad Notes



The 'thousand teeth' could be a mountain range, or else a large cavern with lots of stalactites and stalagmites, or else some terrifying creature with lots of teeth.

'The hands' could refer to groups of Drow (Hand = Drow hunting party with five members), or else a 'Hand', a kingly adviser (see GoT), or else the hands for a clock/timepiece.



8) SESSION 26- Garumn (on behalf of Moradin) is playing the part of the Seventh Bad Dead Ancestor, here’s his secret-

*“To prove you are worth your salt,
Stand fast between the dead and the storm.
When the worst comes call upon me,
And I will send a God’s favour.
Look to the sea, to see, the sea-change.”*



Spoiler:  Dark Squad Notes



This will take place somewhere near the sea, possibly on the sea- and maybe in the middle of a storm (metaphorical or physical).

The Dark Squad must call on Moradin, this prophecy was delivered by Garumn on part of his boss- remember.

At which point the sea will somehow change.

Need to do this when in trouble...



9) SESSION 27b- Vinnie meets Sheldon in the beautiful garden beyond the Bathhouse, “MMMmmm Little Vinnie”, but Sheldon says more-

*“You have come a long way, and yet you have much further to go- to your end. Your end, little Vinnie is however in sight- on a far shore, under a burning sun- you will suffer before the silence.”

“Stand in the surf- call my name, when you need me most. I will come to you and bring you respite, recovery and restoration. Know this though little Vinnie, you can call upon me just once. Just- once.”*



Spoiler:  Dark Squad Notes



Vinnie is going to die, possibly- or be silenced somehow, or get close to dying; this will happen on a far shore, maybe a desert or a tropical beach.

At which point the druid should call on Sheldon, his massive turtle friend, to bring succour to him and his friends. He only gets one chance however, this is a one-shot.



Next bit, well… the rest of the session.

This bit is here so that the players can translate, or else add notes- if they like, which I can annotate and re-post here.

Next bit- the Dark Squad take the quiet fishing village of Ashby by storm.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Buggles

OK guys I think I pretty much got this all figured out. 

_*“Tell Wildroot that you wish to join the pact of flame, resist the urge to burn the woodsman to the ground- he will set you to your task. Discover the last ancestor, she that lives under the cover of darkness- the hag will have the answers. When the hands move the end will have begun. WAIT! For the pale dwarf without a face to beg you- only then should you take the ghost home.”*_

Seems straightforward enough. Don't kill the woodsman, got it. I know of two hags - the old woman with the barbarian tribe, and my dear Aunt Ingrid, an actual hag rather than an ageist slur. Now the first one, we don't have her address and I'm not sure what the postal service in Faerun is like but I doubt a letter addressed to 'Old Crone, Mad Pony Tribe, Somewhere Up North' is going to get there. So I'll check with Ingrid but it might be another Hag we haven't met yet. I wonder if either of our wizards can send a message across the miles to her?

*story he told us about the man and the crocodile*

I reckon this this about lizardmen, just a hunch based on my itchy lizardman slaying blade, Mongoose, which really hasn't had a decent outing yet. A deal was done, they made peace with them, and regretted it ever since.

_*Know then that Ashardalon is abroad*_

There's a dragon coming. It might be here already, Erky seems to think so but he's prone to tall tales.

_*Check the ancient alchemist’s well*_

As soon as we find it, I'll dive straight down it.

_*Seek the witch’s tor, In the lair of the drowned ones, But beware the demon’s spore. Find the time. Return again with the star fall,
To reclaim the power.*_

So obvious I won't even elaborate.

*When three-and-a-half bells sound, Put one hundred crowns, On the one with the big nose.*

Sounds like a horse race to me. When we find ourselves at one, put 100gp on Schnorbits, got it.

_*The answer you seek [Golcanz looks directly at Buggles] is at the bottom of the Goblin’s stair/stare.*_

Righto, bottom of the goblin stair, got it. Must be something to do with Gwen.

*The hands are within one thousand teeth*

Clearly just nonsense, the raving of a mad spirit.

*Stand fast between the dead and the storm. When the worst comes call upon me, And I will send a God’s favour. Look to the sea, to see, the sea-change.*

OK its a beach fight, call on old Garumn when it looks bad, got it.

*Stand in the surf- call my name, when you need me most.*

Vinnie's mad turtle friend, OK that's another ally for the beach battle.

That just about wraps it up, aside from a possible meeting with Ashardalon, the small elfy version. I might not get invited to that.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #029c HELLO ASHBY! WE ARE THE DARK SQUAD!

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

Just to say ahead of time this was only a short session (kinda, it just went on for a long time), mainly because the start of this part of the adventure involves the loading of a brand new campaign file in Fantasy Grounds. There were a slew of new files to download for all of the players, and modules and books et al that needed to be uploaded to a new instance of Fantasy Grounds. This lot took just over an hour-and-a-half to do, so we wished each other merry Christmas, repeatedly- and then continued to laugh and take the piss out of Newt/Bear.

Note the new campaign thing is a lesson hard learned, I’ve had campaign files in the past in FG that were the best part of half-a-gig in size. Not good for loading times- I discovered. So, fresh slate- new start.

Incidentally 500 XP, the amount of XP awarded to the Dark Squad for Newt’s adventures in demon/devil summoning (his meeting with Humphrey), is now (and forever more) known in game as the price of a tabaxi’s soul.

In section a) of this session’s write up I awarded 500 XP or ‘one tabaxi’s soul’s worth of XP’, as I stated at the time, for the fine speeches given by various PCs when Geradil, Spandwick, Bel and Erky all departed.

And another tabaxi’s soul’s worth of XP (500) for the final chat with Gundren- and his farewell/start-of-the-new-bit speech to the PCs.

It doesn’t seem a lot of XP does it- 500?

Not for a PCs soul.

It must really grate that a few speeches garnered the same amount of XP.

Really grate.

So, here we go again, something new and yet all too familiar.




*Views from Waverider, en route to Saltmarsh (actually first stop, Ashby).*

The Dark Squad arrive in Ashby, by rowboat from the (briefly) anchored Waverider- early morning, and to gawps and stares from the assembled fisherfolk.

Ashby is a small fishing village, maybe a couple of hundred souls all told, including those of the nearby farming families. There’s a pub here- the Red Dragon Inn; a general store- Old Ma Coddles; and a meeting house-combi-worship space (dedicated to Poseidon & Umberlee).




*The Dark Squad come ashore, Ashby will never be the same again.*

The village folk are 99% human.

They have never…

Ever.

Seen a tabaxi before.

Then something odd happens- Newt, not known for his speeches, makes… well, a speech- to the hereby masses. Basically he (& the Dark Squad) are here to spread the word- Gundren Rockseeker and the dwarven miners of Farhill are all very nice people.

I said he made a speech, I didn’t say that it made much sense to the assembled crowd, however Newt then pays a fisherman one platinum piece (that’s just short of two months wages) to show him and his colleagues to the Inn- which is just across the road. Also, to answer a handful of very simple questions- who does what around here (mostly) and what do the locals think about Farhill mine and the dwarves that work there. “Hard working decent folk, they like a drink every now and then but make no trouble- and generally spend money hereabouts.” That’s the consensus.

Consensus because soon after flashing the money the crowd of onlookers begins to grow… and grow.

About ninety minutes later (real time) maybe three hours in game time and the following has occurred, most of it played out to howls of laughter.

Newt, Vinnie and Daktari have filled the Red Dragon Inn to bursting with locals (by putting 50gp behind the bar), at one point the windows of the Inn have to be opened to let folk outside hear what’s going on within- the place is rammed.

Newt is singing and performing, with a little magic thrown in, and he’s a veritable hit.

It’s worth noting, at this point, how generous Newt is being with his money, it seems the prospect of handing over half of it at regular intervals has increased his exuberance, and his outgoings significantly.

He’s a delight.

Meantime Ram & Buggles quickly tire of the crowd and go for a wander- the pair meet up with Lukas Gnarlyfisk*, the town speaker- he’s very helpful. The rogue pair talk briefly about what they’re doing here- working for Gundren/Farhill mine, and then state that if there’s ever anything they can do to help… just get a message to them. “Help, how?” Lukas asks, Buggles describes the Dark Squad as problem solvers, armed problem solvers- if you catch my drift. They’ll be heading for Farhill mine sometime soon- so, any problem that Lukas thinks they could help to resolve, just get a message to them there. The pair are… wait for it, so nice as to be almost unbelievable- courteous, polite- even affable. Lukas is very impressed, and states that he will find a farmer with a cart to give them a lift to the mine.

“That’s nice.” Buggles adds.

I was speechless.

“I love this place.” Buggles states next, as the pair of killer rogues wander into Old Ma Coddles’ general store, Old Ma is deaf- “What dearie?” and spends a good part of the following conversation believing that Buggles is a dwarf, from the mine (note Buggles was in fact asking about the dwarves at the mine). Old Ma Coddles’ eyesight is not up to much either. The general store is good for turnips and wooden buckets but alas doesn’t have anything to attract the adventurer’s interest. Buggles however is very keen to spend a little cash, he therefore purchases a selection of fruits for the cart trip to Farhill mine- snacks, and then pays 10gp for the fare (actual cost 2cp).

Now, I’ve told you this before- every now and then I roil a D20 Random What Happens Next Dice, well- I rolled a ‘1’. There’s a lot of it about it seems.

So, Old Ma Coddles sees the pile of cash and… faints away.

Somehow, eventually- after two failed medicine checks (one for each PC- DC 10) the pair manage to get Old Ma back on her feet, Buggles insists that she keep the money for the fruit- and eventually the very helpful rogues pack the old dear off to the Red Dragon Inn for a glass of port and lemon.

Back in the Inn Newt is still entertaining the masses, and making further impromptu speeches, he really does love the sound of his own voice- the sign of a true entertainer.

Therefore the nice young rogues decide to pay a visit to the meeting-house-cum-chapel in Ashby, and after chatting with a clerk there get escorted through to the worship space, there they meet and talk at length with Ludwig Clamzucker*, the wild-eyed, crazy-haired priest who officiates here. It’s all very pleasant, and very mostly about what’s going on hereabouts- and particularly in Saltmarsh. The pair are very definitely getting the lay of the land, as it were.

*I’ve been listening to a WFRP podcast of late, Professional Casual network- A Grim Podcast of Perilous Adventure, hence Ludwig Clamzucker and Lukas Gnarlyfisk- I’ve gone all Olde Worlde.

Note the conversation here also goes on to discuss elves, and in particular aquatic elves (I don’t remember how we got here) but it’s worth noting that Ram worked with a sea elf aboard Captain Rockbeard’s ship, the watery elf was called Oceanus.

Then, job done- and very happy with the fulsome answers they have received, the pair decide to leave a donation- that’s another 10gp each, and because the joke is still fresh I roll my D20 Random What Happens Next Dice and guess what- another ‘1’.

The priest sees the offerings bowl overflowing with gold coins and… hits the deck, a dead faint- and because the players are laughing hard now, well… there’s a second thump. Buggles and Ram look around to see that the clerk that directed the pair to the chapel has also just fainted away, the fellow was clearly spying on proceedings from the doorway of the room.

The two rogues scramble, and this was (for me) the delight of this session- this pair are absolute terrors in combat, great at stealth, and very hard to ambush et al. They’re really good at what they do- which is mostly kill folk, and it seems one or the other of them is always rolling high.

But they’re terrible at medicine checks (and quite a lot of other checks), I mean really bad.

They always- ALWAYS- roll low.

Buggles rushes to help the priest, medicine check = ‘1’, seconds later and the unfortunate fellow has now swallowed his tongue, and is choking to death.

Ram rushes over to the prostrate clerk and rolls a ‘1’ too, managing somehow to kick the door the clerk was hiding behind into the face of the poor innocent, breaking the fellow’s nose and in the same instance knocking him unconscious.

More frantic checks get made.

At some point during this Buggles cries out something similar to- “What’s going on here? We’re trying to be nice. We’re trying to help these people. Why does everyone we meet always end up dying?”, the wood elf beseeches the heavens.

He’s in a chapel after all.

Eventually one of the pair- Ram, has the good sense to run back to the Inn to fetch Vinnie, soon after and all is back to being well with the world, the clerk and the priest are fixed.

I appreciate it’s cheap schtick/slapstick but the dice made me do it. There was a point in there- looking back through the Fantasy Grounds chat file, when there were six dice rolls in a row- two by me, two from Buggles and two from Ram. Ram rolled the highest with… a ‘2’. The only two, the rest were all ‘1’s- don’t tell me these things are random.

At midday the Dark Squad depart Ashby, with streams of children trailing after the farmer’s cart that is taking them the five or so miles to Farhill mine.




*I said this was going to be old school- I've drawn a big map of the region and coloured it in- half-arsedly, I mean in a minimalist style. The PCs only get to see wherever they go and visit. People can tell them where stuff is but they've got to go explore to find it.*

The villagers, for the most part- by which I mean almost all of them, have had a drink or two on the Dark Squad, and have also been right royally entertained- for hours. They have been promised, or at least the village speaker has- Lukas Gnarlyfisk, and this is if I’ve understand Buggles and Ramshambow correctly. The village has been offered protection. Who knows how this offer will be interpreted- I, for one, am dying to find out.

So, an hour or so up the road to Farhill mine, a wander through the sprawling log bunkhouses of the camp, asking directions as they go, “Can you point us towards Manistrad Copperlocks?”

The answer most often given, while pointing towards the mine proper- “Good luck with that!”




*Farhill Mine camp, the PCs are a little more subdued here- surrounded as they are by a couple of hundred burly (surly) dwarves and the like.*

The Dark Squad enter Farhill mine… and the session comes to an end, and we played for just short of an hour over time, the longest session yet.

Lots of fun, I appreciate you had to be there at the time for a lot of it, but you know how it is- you’ve seen and experienced this before in your own sessions, it’s a joy when it all just works. Even when everything is going badly for the players its never anything less than great.

Top work fellers.

Just a heads up- no session next week (29th), next session Tuesday 5th Jan 2021, a new year- a new beginning, finger’s crossed.

GOODNIGHT ASHBY!

Stay safe and well.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

And in their wake, dozens of hungover, newly-rich, baffled townsfolk. Awesome.
All the best for New Year's Eve in tier whatever. Hope you can still have a good one!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #030 Bang & Olafsson.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

This is session 30, and the start of something- maybe, it was a quiet session- fun, as in funny, but… quiet, not boring- lots of doing, just a bit slower than what has come before.

But to begin with- “Prophecy Corner”, don’t just say it- sing it. This is a new feature in which the surly DM makes the players chat about the various prophecies and wise-words they have picked up along the way- see session 29B above, also for the results of this discussion. Prophecy Corner is just ten minutes long and will take place at the start of each new session, from here on in- an attempt by the DM to keep the PCs thinking about… well, lots of stuff.

The Dark Squad however are now in Farhill mine, owned by Gundren Rockseeker but the operation is run (day-to-day) by Manistrad Copperlocks, and she’s very much in charge. Certainly that’s the PCs opinion soon after they meet with her, she’s a surly dwarf- a little rude, maybe just brusque, but really not a people person. After being shouted at for a while the PCs deliver their letter to Manistrad (from Gundren) and then take an hour or two off to investigate Farhill’s amenities. This while Manistrad and her factotum Golf Kindle go off to read Gundren’s missive and then to find something for the newly arrived ‘problem-solving’ Dark Squad to do.




*Farhill Mine and its inhabitants, Manistrad doesn't look that pleased to see the guys, but the Dark Squad are going to turn that frown upside down. Just you wait and see.*

Farhill is quite a place, in a few short hours the adventurers meet the Triplecrown triplets, and shop for a while in their general store. Likewise they meet with Max Damage- a dwarven high-pressure-selling weapons and armour vendor- Buggles buys a nice pre-owned (masterwork) scimitar (which, according to Max Damage, killed a Hill Giant with one strike). Later this weapon becomes Buggles’ new off-hand scimitar- Giantsbane, the wood elf names all of his weapons.

All of the gang visit Arty Swell’s Potion-o-rama, the market-trader style boisterous gnome has an ointment for everything- from downstairs itch to problems with your fleshy-goitre. Vincenzo takes a particular interest, the Druid can make healing potions but he’s looking to expand his repertoire, he also purchases a potion of climbing.

Eventually the adventurers sojourn to Rooty Goldberg’s tavern (Rooty is the biggest dwarf any of the adventurers have ever seen). Things go from very well to great in the pub, the off-duty guards and miners start off surly-ish but 30gp behind the bar can turn a few heads, and loosen a few tongues. And once more the Dark Squad are spending to get the locals on-side, and to get the lowdown- what’s going down here in Farhill.

Not much, as it turns out- and as the PCs discovered in Ashby, nobody they have met and talked to so far on their grand pressing the flesh campaign trail has told them about anything untoward. That’s not to say folk at the mine are happy- Manistrad is universally disliked, but as it turns out that’s because she’s a stickler, and with no favourites, and she’s also the toughest SOB in the place.

So, just the everyday grumbles of the hard working/drinking dwarven folk, if there’s nothing bad going on here- what are the problem-solving Dark Squad going to do with their time?

[Meet the locals and ask around 500 XP]

Well, Manistrad has an idea, the mine supervisor apologises for her earlier brusqueness but she has a lot going on-

“I have a leaky up'n'down in head shaft four, the Tinker seam looks to be almost played out- there's at least two clans that are quite frankly getting on my tits, and there's a big patch of sporch that's going to have to be hosed or burnt in the underline.”

I gave Manistrad a few nice speeches.

Buggles asks if Manistrad can speak the common tongue, only he didn’t understand a word she just said.

Soon after the mine supervisor dishes out the PCs first job-

“I gave my chief engineer Garvast Bang a tenday off, to relax I told him- thinking he'd just go for a good long drink in Ashby. What I didn't account for is that his deputy Ragbark Olafsson was off at the same time. Don't get me wrong, every sodding dwarf down here thinks they're an engineer. But, they're really not.

So, I need one of them back. They've not gone far, but I can't spare anyone to go looking for them right now. One of Garvast's underlings told me that the pair had gone to explore some old ruin they had found in Farrow Wood. They've been away maybe four or five days now, even if I could get just one of them back a day early that'd be... well, it’d be better than nothing. The pair are both booked off for a tenday.

You up for it? You never know, by the time you come back I might have found some proper work for you.”




*A meeting in Rooty's Tavern, we're going adventuring again...*

The Dark Squad are all nods and smiles- they’re up for it.

Golf Kindle, good cop to Manistrad’s bad, a short while later- when Manistrad has departed, explains a little more-

“You need to bring the pair of them back as soon as you can, we need them here- more than Manistrad is saying, and it was her error- sending them both off at the same time. She's not used to making mistakes.”

Then, after further questions-

“Don't mind Manistrad, she's got a lot on her mind- lots of folk depend on her making the right decisions about an awful lot of things.”

Getting this job done- returning either Bang or Olafsson (but preferably both) early will surely put the Dark Squad in Manistrad’s good books. The pair have actually been gone for three-and-a-half days Golf makes clear, although they both have a tenday booked off-shift.

Note, the DM- in the guise of Gundren Rockseeker, told the adventurers all about Manistrad back in Neverwinter, so- they’re actively trying to get on the mine supervisor’s good side, and already very aware that she’s a tough dame.

Also note- Garvast Bang and Ragbark Olafsson.

Bang & Olafsson, this joke found favour about an hour later when one of the PCs, with a little help, eventually worked it out.

Anyway, Golf is much more helpful- providing directions to Farrow Wood, a two hour yomp away- but time is getting on, there’s only maybe four hours of daylight left in the day- so there’s also the offer of overnight accommodation. Which is refused- the Dark Squad carpe diem, a few more purchases and they’re off to Farrow Wood right now.

[Meetings with Manistrad & Golf 500 XP]

My but the Dark Squad have got the bit between their teeth today- off the Waverider at 6 AM this morning- the folk of Ashby amused, bemused and bested by midday; then Farhill mine likewise royally entertained, and now they’re off to save a pair of dwarven engineers. All in a day’s work for the Dark Squad.

So, two hours of tramping through stunningly beautiful countryside- of the windswept and wild variety, and the adventurers are at Farrow Wood, but now where- Farrow Wood, as it turns out, is a pretty big place.




*The countryside hereabouts and Farrow Woods- it's all very pleasant. Note the regional map (top right) is fairly huge, the Dark Squad have exposed about 1% of it so far.*

My aim in this chapter is to get the PCs to do a lot more in the way of travelling and exploring stuff, and with all the associated skill checks, roleplay and random encounters that may bring. Although, in truth I am at present keeping them busy at the Farhill Mine (and thereabouts) while I do a bit of frantic building with regard to the rest of the region on Fantasy Grounds.

So, Farrow Woods- a plan is formed, checks are made- mostly survival, and the adventurers plunge into the foliage, eventually- maybe an hour or so later they wander into a patch of forested drumlins, and are soon after are ambushed by a pair of giant hyenas.

Note the first giant hyena is spotted as it sneaks forward to make its attack- and thus gets swiftly savaged by Ram and Buggles. The second hyena is much better hidden, and soon after tears a hole in a panicked Newt, and then repeats the trick mere seconds later.




*The Dark Squad in kill mode, then Vinnie gets shot in the back.*

Note Buggles makes his usual Nature check (‘4’) to identify the attackers, he is convinced that the savage creatures are ‘bow-legged bears’.

Oh, and a little later on I tell Stu, playing Buggles, that his last three dice rolls in the Dice Tower (meaning hidden so that the Player cannot see the results) were a ‘1’, a ‘2’ and a ‘3’- in that order. Having just told him this his next three dice rolls in the Dice Tower are- a ‘1’, a ‘2’ and a ‘3’.

It’s a beautiful symmetry at times.

Buggles’ dice are semi-busted this session, although not his to hit rolls, just pretty much every skill check he makes.

My dice however are on fire this evening.

Vinnie entangles one of the giant hyenas and soon after the creature is slaughtered by the ferocious rogues. The second is stabbed repeatedly by Daktari, then shot by the rogues, and then finally blown apart by Newt. The fight would have been very easy except for the fact that Vincenzo, somewhere in the midst of the fracas, gets shot in the back- there’s an archer up on top of one of the wooded drumlins. Worse still the creature evades the Dark Squad’s attempt to hunt it down- the sniper escapes, most perturbing.

[Giant hyena’s and the mystery archer 625 XP]

Then, while Vinnie and several of the other PCs, are still trying to figure out who (or what) the mystery shooter was… there’s an explosion, with accompanying short sharp shudder felt through the feet- a tremor. Although the impact (or whatever it was) clearly happened several miles away from this locale.

Vinnie bravely climbs forty feet up into the canopy of the highest tree he can find, and in the distance, and in the last light of day- the druid spots a smoke cloud- south east, maybe a mile or two away.

“I ‘ave located ze dwarves.” The druid declares, and then leads his comrades unerringly to the spot- although maybe ninety minutes later.

[Find the dwarven engineers 250 XP]

The Dark Squad- moving quickly through the woods, almost run into two thick-set grumpy old dwarves heading in the opposite direction.

It’s dark now of course, but remember all the members of the Dark Squad are at home in the dusk and shadow, at least to some extent- Daktari is still getting used to his Goggles of Night.

“Who the hell are you muppets?” The first dwarf politely asks while waving his mace in Ram’s face.

“Talk fast sunshine or else I'll put my cludgie in yer speck-hole!” The second dwarf adds impetus to the discussion.




*Bang & Olafsson in all of their glory, Abbathor style masked dwarves- as on the statues (see below) and bottom right the newly created entrance to the ancient ruined evil dwarven temple.*

The Dark Squad say all the right things- Manistrad Copperlocks sent us, we’ve come to take you back to Farhill mine etc.

But the suspicious dwarves are not buying it, they have questions, just to make sure the adventurers are the real deal-

“A likely story- what's the name of the tavern at Farhill?” The first dwarf snarls.

“What's the name of the gnome pox doctor that sells his wares there?” The second adds, and then in chorus- “And the name of the high-pressure-selling dwarven armsman?”

You have to make sure that the players are paying attention, feel free to test them every now and then- go on, I dare you.

The Dark Squad pass the test, and Bang & Olafsson get introduced, only- they’ve got an ongoing problem… Well, that’s okay- because the Dark Squad are problem-solvers.

The dwarven engineers lead the adventurers back to the great hole in the ground (actually hole in the side of one of the drumlins) within which is some sort of open space… and an ancient ruin.

Olafsson explains, at a race-

“There are a pair of doors in the entrance hall- they were open, so Bang there takes a peeky- and something lurches outta the dark. He thinks a zombie, a dwarf zombie mind. Then at the same time the other door starts opening- on the other side of the hall. Skeleton! So- we slammed the doors shut, tout sweet as the elves say, and then spiked ‘em. But I think they're trying ta break tha doors down.”

Bang adds a little detail- “It's an ancient temple- dwarven, and... well, it's not pleasant- we think it's a temple to Abbathor.”

Vinnie quickly reminds his friends (after a religion ‘20’ check) that Abbathor is the dwarven god of greed, and the only evil member of the pantheon (if you ignore the duergar gods, which you should).

By the time the explanation is done (of course) the PCs have been lead back to the site- and what do you know, the closest (formerly spiked shut) door is suddenly smashed off its hinges- zombies and skeletons spew out.

We’re fighting.




*Ah... that's better, combat- the first door is smashed off its hinges and the mindless undead spill out.*

But these are only zombies and skeletons- dwarven mind, but here’s the thing- my dice (as I said earlier) are on fire. I have thirteen low level mooks in this fight, six spill out of the first door, and seven more get into the melee when the second (formerly spiked) door is wrenched open moments later. The dwarven skeletons are +4 to hit, dwarven zombies +3, but over the course of the next six turns I make twenty one attack rolls in total (I just counted them in the chat file), and fourteen of them are hits.

It’s not terrifying for the PCs, because even when the fighting is over none of them are particularly beaten up (bloodied), they’ve just all taken one to lots of hits each (including Bang & Olafsson).

[High to-hit-rolling mindless undead 650 XP]

Then silence, and there are no more undead to kill.

The Dark Squad make their play to B&O, again- you pair are needed back at the mine, now! But B&O have a counter-offer for the PCs, which is this- help us to explore this place (or do it for us) and we’ll split the loot 50/50. Also B&O will throw in a pair of sending stones, the magical devices are much used in the mining industry.

The Dark Squad and the dwarven engineers chat for a while, eventually they reach an accord. The thinking is- the Dark Squad have found their quarry (B&O) alive and well (and very quickly), and so they’ve still got five days to get the pair safely back to Farhill mine. But, Vinnie reasons- “we shud get zem back two or sree (three) days early, to show Manistrad we mean biz-ness, n’est pas?”

The Dark Squad will take one of the sending stones and explore the ruins- all finds split 50/50, meantime Bang & Olafsson will keep hold of the other sending stone and guard the way in.

So, welcome to the Dark Squad’s first ‘dungeon’ in Saltmarsh.

[Dealing with Bang & Olafsson 500 XP]

Note the chambers the undead exited each contain a set of stairs heading below- into crypts, best guess- so there’s some exploring to be done down there. The entrance area in the upper section is home to half-a-dozen dwarf-sized statues, depicting violent looking masked dwarves, again identified as adherents of Abbathor.

The central passage descends into an large open worship space with an altar and another much larger nasty-looking masked dwarf statue, this figure has his hands cupped before him- however there’s something glowing, hidden in his cupped hands. A birds-egg sized beautiful glowing gem, Ram discovers after a bit of climbing. This large high ceilinged chamber is over run with plants and vines- nature it seems has broken in. There are also two doors exiting this space, one either side of the statue.




*The ancient ruined temple of Abbathor- thus far, plenty more to be explored.*

Note, there follows another Wise-Words/Prophecy-based chat, if you remember Newt’s premier patron Belphegor said-

*“WAIT!”

“For the pale dwarf without a face to beg you- only then should you take the ghost home.”*

So, the PCs want to know- is a dwarf without a face actually a dwarf in a mask?

Also, would the ghostly Garumn count as a pale dwarf?

These are smart people, have no doubt.

But we get on, however- the next thing that needs to happen is for the PCs to get a rest. Although it’s also just short of 10 PM atm, and so the Dark Squad have been on the go, pretty much, for the last 16 hours.

Time to get a proper rest then, which involves Newt evoking his latest toy- Leomund’s Tiny Hut, B&O are sore amazed- a spell casting cat!

A good night’s sleep is had by all, and with no further encounters.

Now for the exploring proper, which starts with a good look around the central chamber, and then a thorough investigation of the glowing gem in the large statue’s hands- Ram is certain that there’s something not right with it. Eventually the rogue notes that ancient fragments of bone discovered nearby show burn and scorch marks- blackening. There was an intense fire here.

Ram rolled a bloody ‘20’.

Newt and Vinnie take over the investigations, soon after the druid is certain that the gem is the source of a frightening magical (evocation) power. Newt however has a plan- it involves all of his companions getting well back and taking cover, this while his unseen servant goes and grabs the gem from the dwarven statue’s hands.

Which it does, and then is ordered to wait in the centre of the massive chamber until… eventually… BOOM!

The gem becomes a fireball, only augmented by a fusillade of slivers of red hot melting glass, just to say fellers- there were ten dice involved in the damage roll for that trap.

Well done for avoiding witnessing it.

[The shattering fire gem 500 XP]

Just to note while the above was going on, and with Newt ordering his unseen servant around- and then directly into mortal danger, Buggles had the following to say to his skeletal companion, the text taken straight from the chat-

Buggles: cover your eyes gwen
Buggles: id never treat u like this

However the danger is avoided, next up one of the sealed chambers off the main worship area is investigated, Daktari eventually shoving his way in to a tomb. The small chamber revealed is empty, save for the stately but ancient sarcophagi of a priest of Abbathor. Marked as such in dwarven.

Ram and Buggles get to work, the pair swiftly discover that the sarcophagi is riddled with small circular holes, through which the pair speculate something bad is ejected when the trap goes off- how right they are. The mechanism for the trap however seems to be within, and so is inaccessible. Therefore the pair spend nearly thirty minutes sealing all of the holes that they can find, before drafting Daktari in once again to actually get the lid off- the trap is successfully disarmed. Within there’s not much save ancient bones, and a remarkably well-preserved bandolier which holds five matching, and still sharp, steel knives, which Ram takes a liking to and soon after calls his own.




*Traps disabled and treasure found- the Dark Squad are back in action.*

Note, I’ve found myself a treasure table I really like, and have started to pimp up the treasure parcels, so no more big bags of gold and silver for the Dark Squad. Instead there are going to be more useful (and also useless but sometimes valuable) items to be found. I figure now that the PCs have got a bag of holding I’m going to find a way to fill it with junk.

Also, the PCs are going to have to find some folk to buy this junk, which may lead to conversations… see below.

[Open the sarcophagi and get the treasure 400 XP]

But that’s it- that’s all we got up to.

DM Interlude, to the players (and reader)-

Just to make clear, the change of gear is not a bad thing here- this is the start of a new chapter of the Dark Squad’s adventures. Like I said in earlier sessions and at the VTT, the idea here is for the PCs to make Saltmarsh their new home, so- we’re playing the long game, you’ve only been ‘here’ (in the Saltmarsh region) for just over 24 hours. This then serves as a warning to the guys, the players, some adventures are going to come to you- like this one, but other events- well, there’s a timetable of sorts. While other possibilities (and adventures) are only going to happen/take place after a little investigation- i.e. when you find them out. At some point you (the players) are going to have to get involved- make friends, find folk to talk to, and perhaps also take the time to investigate a few of the outstanding ‘prophecies’ etc.

So, we’re talking smaller adventures, no sprawling multilevel dungeons, but rather a plot (or two). A bit of detective work, a lot of chatter, plenty of exploring- maybe even putting a few clues together along the way, that’s what is going to be needed.

But… to do this, we need a little time- so, this part of the campaign isn’t going to be a race (at the start) it’s going to be quieter, at times, certainly from what has come before. The PCs are going to get a little space to be themselves, and to get some downtime activities done, to explore Saltmarsh and meet its people, and to find out what- if anything- is going on here.

Remember you signed up with Gundren for a six month stint here, and with the option of another six months should it be needed.

Should any problems arise in the Saltmarsh region during this time then the Dark Squad are, at present, promoting themselves as being aggressive problem-solvers.

Let’s see if we can make that work.

So, we started a little late and finished mostly on time, and one of our intrepid explorers has got a touch of Covid atm, so an early night for all, but much more action next session- promise.

I said it was going to be a bit slower play- but, I’m still going to try to kill the pesky PCs.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers goonalan.

Get better soon Bear, Newt needs to be earning because Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar will be back to collect sooner than you think.

Update: Just heard back from Bear (Newt) and he's doing just fine.


----------



## Buggles

Did Humphrey give Newt covid? Where’s a paladin when you need one.


----------



## Buggles

*Don't Split The Party!!!! *oh no...


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #031 Do Not Split The Party.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

This is session 30, and another slow one (but not bad you understand), which was compounded by a really odd/awkward/strange decision (see the title). We’re all better now, lesson learned, and lots of smiles and laughter by the end of play.

But it got close to the wire for a while, as you’ll see.

At least for some of ‘em.

But to begin with 40 minutes of technical difficulties- Jim’s computer/Discord for some reason decided to no longer recognise his mic, even though it’s connected to his headset, the same one he uses all day at work and for every session so far.

Then Prophecy Corner- 10 minutes of chatter, see session 29b for results, and then we’re on with the actual game, better late than never.

The Dark Squad are in a recently unearthed ruined temple of Abbathor, employed by Bang & Olafsson to check the place out, prior to getting the treasure-seeking dwarven engineers back to Manistrad Copperlocks (their new patron) and Farhill Mine.

So, the exploration continues- Daktari barges the door open into a second tomb, a sealed sarcophagi within- home to a long dead priest of Abbathor, and like the last tomb the Squad investigated this one is also trapped. Ram and Buggles, get to work- although it’s the former that finally takes the risk- there’s a gas (they think) sealed within the sarcophagi, the ex-smuggler jimmies and cuts and eventually manages to wedge a blade in to break the seal- and expel the sulphurous gas within. Although it takes another ten minutes to clear the air in the chamber so that it is safe to re-enter.

A little more treasure is found within the sarcophagi, they’re really having to work for it though.

[Another trapped sarcophagi opened 250 XP]




*The upper level is explored...*

Then… well, the PCs have located two ways down into whatever lies beneath the ruins, one stair descends twenty feet into a small-ish half-flooded chamber, with more biers, bones, rubble and associated detritus. There are also at least two dwarf zombies shuffling about down in the water, and with a closed door and another passage exiting the room. The place is scoped out by the silent but deadly rogues.

The second set of stairs descends twenty feet (also) into a dry chamber- yet another crypt-type-chamber, however there’s the sound of movement from within. Someone or something is sloshing through deep water- somewhere unseen, further on into the crypt. This area is being investigated by a very cautious Vinnie.

The adventurers think that the two chambers must inevitably meet up.

They do.

Eventually.

But then Newt suddenly dashes over to Vinnie’s side and the pair descend, accompanied by Daktari. Just to note Newt, the tabaxi, hates water- he’s a cat, remember.




*We're heading in...*

Meantime the rogues, with Gwen following on, wade into the watery chamber ahead of them and start taking pot shots at the dwarven zombies ahead. The two shambling enemies turn out to have friends, as another pair of dwarven zombies slosh slowly (difficult terrain) through the waist deep water out of the flooded passage the rogues spotted earlier.

The fight is a breeze, although again my dice are on fire.

Keep in mind I’m dishing out zombie slam damage here, so there’s no real threat, although I do manage to Crit Buggles’ skeleton companion Gwen twice during the fracas, and both rogues have taken a couple of hits by the time that we’re done.

[Dwarven zombies in the watery crypt 200 XP]




*This is easy, just a few zombies.*

But, I’m not going to tell you what’s going on with Vinnie, Newt & Daktari- let’s leave that for a little while. All I will say is at this point that if there hadn’t have been twenty feet of solid rock between the two groups, well… Ram & Buggles would have heard their comrades screaming.

Now you’re interested.

So, the two rogues (and Gwen) are having a pleasant time- easy fight over they find the water-half-filled passage leads to another door, both doors they have discovered- the rogues figure, head into the same chamber. So, onwards…

Alas the ancient stone doors are wedged in place, and hard to move—it takes two turns of failed shoving before Buggles relents and finally orders Gwen to barge the door open, which she does- first time.

Why are we still moving in turns you ask.

Simples, in the other chamber Vinnie, Newt and Daktari are still fighting.

I think it would be safe to say for their lives.

But, let’s get back to the rogues.

The newly revealed chamber is another crypt, although with steps up and out of the mirk and slosh and onto dry land. There’s another dwarf zombie in here, and before the rogues put it down two more of the shambling undead stumble into the fracas.

But, once again, another easy fight- although Gwen, as previously, takes a beating. She’s bloodied- keep in mind Gwen is a 50 HP Skeleton, this after Buggles had a word with Old Mare when the Dark Squad were with the Uthgardt, he got his skeleton servitor pimped.

The trio of shambling undead are killed.

[More sloshing zombie dwarves 150 XP]

The rogues continue on, up and out of the water- into yet another crypt chamber, more bones, broken things- rubble, etc. The place is searched, and a little treasure found, and yet another door discovered.

The rogues eventually combine forces to shoulder the stone door open.

Guess what, there’s another crypt style chamber beyond, and another dwarf zombie staggers out of the dark ahead.

But, let me make clear again, this is slow going- why you ask. Well, because Vinnie, Newt & Daktari are still fighting- they’re into their fifteenth turn of combat at this point.

Let us therefore take a moment to tell their story.

Sitting comfortably, I’ll begin…

Vinnie, Newt and Daktari descend into a crypt- more broken stones and bone, tangled roots and the like poking through walls and ceiling. Around the corner there are steps down… into a barrel-ceilinged much larger chamber, three feet deep with water- so the tabaxi is going to be getting his feet wet, as it turns out.

In the water are a trio of dwarven zombies, the adventurers hold the line and swiftly beat the undead down, and all without getting their feet wet. Note Vinnie and Daktari both take hits, but again- we’re talking zombie slams here, so no worries.

[Dwarf zombies in the water 150 XP]

Then the trio wade through the murk, and discover that the newly revealed watery chamber is T-shaped (an upside down T), and leads into a much larger chamber- to the north. Alas at this point several bad things happen.

A hidden choker reaches down from the high(-ish) ceiling and starts throttling and choking Vinnie, while at the same time Newt turns around to see a massive ooze (actually an ochre jelly) slithering towards him on the ceiling, the giant amorphous blob flails a pseudopod at the tabaxi and… misses.




*Vinnie, Newt & Daktari's problems begin.*

However, things then go from bad to worse remarkably quickly.

Newt blasts a second choker which was attempting to throttle him- he mortally wounds the rubbery menace which flees the fight.

Not bad, however…

Daktari steps in to face the slow moving ochre jelly but can’t seem to hit the thing- it’s ten feet above the barbarian’s head, and only capable of hitting him because it has the reach.

The ooze slams Daktari (with a Crit) and leaves the barbarian burnt and bloodied (from full = 50+ HP to 15 HP or so in one titanic BLAP!) and the screaming begins.

When Daktari does connect with the blob it is with his greatsword- and the slashing blade just divides the beast in two (and does no actual damage).

Daktari is therefore swiftly reduced to standing, waving, swatting (and dodging, of course) in an effort to keep the two now much smaller ochre jellies interested in him, this so that his comrades can work through their own issues.




*They're screaming now! Note the rogues and Gwen out for a pleasant stroll.*

Vinnie meantime escapes the choker initiated throttling he was enjoying by wild-shaping into Vincen G. Octopod- “Wibble Wibble”, as he is wont to say.

Alas this plan also proves to have its drawbacks, a third choker gets into the fight (because the DM is staggering the bad guy’s release). Vincen G. manages, eventually to grab/grapple the first choker that attacked him, and then BLAT it repeatedly against a wall- until it’s dead.

The remaining choker, after chasing Newt for a while, then starts clawing and grabbing at Vincen G., at one point in the fracas the two have each other gripped- and a Crit later and alas Vincen G. is no more- deceased.

Note Vincen G. started with 60+ HP.

The chokers never missed Vincen G. once with their attacks- dead in just three turns.

Vinnie is suddenly back in the room, back in shifter shape, and he’s hurt some more- particularly when the aforementioned choker grabs hold of him again and gets back to crushing the life out of the druid.

He’s bloodied and beyond.

Oh, and I said above that a choker chases Newt for a while, the warlock is trying to blast the little beast, but at the same time also trying to blast the pair of oozes that Daktari is keeping busy. Newt conjures his Mirror Images, however the rampant choker destroys the tabaxi’s shadowy facsimiles in double-quick time.

Keep in mind, while you are reading this that the two PCs here are screaming and shouting all the while, as is Daktari- and with Newt now desperately reading his Message cantrip to see if he can get in touch with the rogues. He can’t, there’s too much stone between the two halves of the Dark Squad.

Eventually- at last, and this while the rogues are just about to get into their third encounter with dwarven zombies, the fight with the chokers and oozes, finally, gets sorted.

Newt pretty much blasts the oozes gone.

The one surviving choker, wounded at last, flees into a small side-chamber located up and out of the water.

Vinnie goes after the beast, and gets throttled again but with help from his friends manages to beat the last monster down.




*The rogues continue their slaughter, while the last Choker is hunted down.*

The druid then sets about expending all of the healing he has in his ring of spell-storing.

[Ochre jelly and a trio of chokers 750 XP]

Then Vinnie, Newt and Daktari stumble into the large chamber to the north they spied earlier- it seems to be the central chamber for the crypt.

There are strange carvings in the stone floor, a high ceiling- two doors exiting (both to the east), more biers and bones etc. Oddly the centre of chamber is mostly clear of rubble, and sitting out in the open is a small (3-inch long) silver & gem-encrusted dagger.

However, it is at this point that the beaten down trio start to hear fighting in the next chamber over- both doors from here lead in this direction, although even with Daktari trying it takes the gang another two turns to shove one of the portals open.




*The rogues, with help from Gwen, are in the process of setting up their choke-point, it's a stroll in the park. Meantime the heavy-breathing Vinnie, Newt & Daktari find the central chamber.*

Note the DC to shove open a door is 12.

Hardly epic.

Tbh the rogues however have got things under control- the deadly trio, Ram, Buggles and Gwen have created the perfect kill zone which can only be entered by one dwarf zombie at a time.

They’re slaughtering the undead, one-by-one- no worries.

Note there are seven dwarven zombies in this chamber.

It’s only when Vinnie, Newt and Daktari get involved that things get dangerous again.

Vinnie positions his moonbeam and seers the shambling undead, alas in doing so he also manages to isolate Newt in the corner of the newly revealed chamber, there the tabaxi is swiftly ganged up on by a pair of dwarven zombies.




*Moonbeam corner, just after the radiant burst destroyed the second Zombie attempting to smash Newt down.*

But all’s well that ends well- and, again, these are just zombies- Daktari takes a few more hits but the shambling undead are easily beaten down.

[More dwarven zombies 350 XP]

Let me just be honest here- this is your friendly DM speaking here, I didn’t put the dwarven zombies in as threat- they were just shambling flavour for the place, if the gang had been all together… well, no contest.

Then, at last, the Dark Squad are back together.

The trio’s tell their respective tales.

The rogues had a great time, a few zombies here and there but otherwise…

Newt is out of spells, Vinnie’s ring of spell storing is on empty, however he’s back to being the right side of bloodied. Daktari is bloodied again and his greatsword seems to have melted into a bulbous lump at the end. Possibly it now does bludgeoning damage- which could be handy.

The remainder of the conversation goes a little like this-

“Did you not ear uz screaming?” Vinnie asks.

“Nope, did you not hear me say ‘do not split the party’ before we headed below?” Buggles replies, and the rogues laugh long and hard for a good while more.

There are no recriminations however, just a lot of laughter.

But boy was that slow, so- next time that happens, well… I’ll not send the monsters into the fracas one at a time, I’ll throw them all in at the same time.

There was a point in the middle of this- with Vincen G. Octopod dead and gone, and Vinnie down to something like 15 hit points and being grappled and restrained; while Newt’s missing (repeatedly) and down to one mirror image; and Daktari is very bloodied and trying to dodge the two halves of the flailing (full HP) ochre jelly… When I said, in my DM voice- “I think I’m going to kill at least one of you.”

And Jim playing Vinnie replied, “I think you might be right.”

So, we laugh about it all for a while, and then get back to investigating the strange dagger and the carved symbols on the floor of the central chamber.

Best guess the carvings are some sort of pattern, a graduated circle (like a clock face, maybe).

The small dagger is actually a holy symbol of Abbathor, and the players know this- only they didn’t at first and so made a clutch of arcana and religion checks and after six rolls the highest is a ‘7’.

Note, Buggles managed three ‘1’s in a row this evening- woo-hoo, all skill checks mind, not his to hit rolls.

So, the dagger’s purpose remains a mystery.

At least for a while, what is obvious is that the thing is very valuable.

Lots of checks for traps magical and mundane follow- but nothing, and the treasure detects as magical- it’s an enchanting/enchanted item.

[Investigating the small dagger 400 XP]

Eventually Newt uses his mage hand to pick the small dagger up, this while his colleagues ship out to the room next door and take cover- they’re waiting for the blast.

But it doesn’t come, and soon after the device is being examined in hand by Newt.

The tabaxi, every now and then can hear a voice in his head- but he doesn’t understand the language being spoken to him.

It’s dwarven, of course, and the guys quickly figure this out- Vinnie can understand the tongue, and so Gwen, bravely- after Buggles instructs her, ferries the tiny blade to the druid.

The voice says in a drawl/whisper- “Greed is good.”

Repeatedly.

Menacingly.

And the druid is convinced, this after failing his wisdom saving throw, Vinnie sees the faces of his colleagues- they want to take this treasure away from him.

They cannot, they will not… the druid flees, rushing back the way he came, straight for the exit.

[Vinnie flees the scene, they want to take his precious 250 XP]

With not a word to his (former) friends.

At which point, as he exits the large central chamber and begins wading into the murky water beyond, at least a dozen dwarven skeletons instantly rekindle their animus, and re-assemble.




*Vinnie heads for the exit- "it iz my precious-ting, you shall never 'av it!"*

But, the session comes to an end.

We were over time already.

Just to say, from a DMs POV, there’s a little more to this yet- but you (dear reader) and my players will come to understand this in the next session.

Until then stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.

Bear is all better now, Covid free- hurrah!

Oh, and all of the PCs have enough XP for level 6 now- tbh they only needed 100 XP or so, at the start of this session- now they just need an extended rest.


----------



## carborundum

Great stuff! 
Could the players hear each other's turns/ see each other's turns during this epic separation?


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> Great stuff!
> Could the players hear each other's turns/ see each other's turns during this epic separation?




Oh yes, we're all around the VTT and on Discord at the same time.

The separation wasn't a conscious decision (or else that's the line some of the players are sticking with). 

What actually happened is the dwarves- Bang & Olafsson pointed out that the door in the upper ruins on the west hand-side had been completely knocked off its hinges by the undead that spewed out of the stairs chamber there. Therefore it would be easier if the PCs entered the crypt down the western stairs. The eastern door still being in good shape could be sealed again, just in case more undead were to emerge from below.

This was me trying to tell the guys that west was the better option, because I'm so nice.

So, all the PCs gather to the west- the rogues take a look below and discover the chamber at the bottom of the stairs is waterlogged, and contains a pair of dwarven zombies. 

Vinnie decides that it would therefore be wise to check the eastern stairs- and the chamber below here is dry, and no zombies, although...

Hearing this Newt dashes over to Vinnie and moments later the druid- having now heard something sloshing around down in the eastern crypt decides- "Dakatri, come wiz us- we will 'av a look ahead."

The druid figures the two chambers below connect.

And while both teams are fighting a few slow-moving zombies everything is a lark.

Then the chokers and the ochre jelly turn up.

So, the rogues are being remarkably polite about it all- as in they're not laughing all the while, just some of the time- particularly when their beleaguered colleagues next door are either missing repeatedly or else taking hits.

While Jim (Vinnie) and Bear (Newt) are concertedly, for a while, ignoring the fact that they are in trouble, although that doesn't last. When Vincen G. Octopod gets killed, and with the ochre jelly/jellies still unharmed- then things start to get much louder, and anxious.

And humorous for others watching/listening in.

The issue for me being that because of the multiple combats we ended up staying in the initiative tracker, moving turn by turn for a good long while (20-30 turns in total). For the first two hours of the session at least one (and for a good while, both) groups were in combat. Slow-going.

As I said in the session write up, I only put the dwarven zombies in as walking flavour (sorta) with the Dark Squad all marked as present and together, and making the circuit in either direction- this would have been a walkthrough.

Which was what I intended, I had planned for a short but brutal fight (the eastern way- chokers & jelly) or else a quick hack through a bunch of mostly empty crypt chambers (the western way- zombie dwarves). Then to the climax.

So, we got there- just took a while. 

Toodles.

Goonalan


----------



## carborundum

Well played the players, then, for staying in character and looking around instead of hussling towards the (unheard) screams. Cheers!


----------



## Buggles

Always happy for Newt to run off and try to get himself killed in amusing ways.

Cats have nine lives, I'm assuming Tabaxi do as well (it certainly appears so). Does that mean Newt has nine souls? Well, seven left.


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> Well played the players, then, for staying in character and looking around instead of hussling towards the (unheard) screams. Cheers!



Here's a thing, I'm not absolutely certain that the rogues would 'hustle' to the defence of their comrades even if the message/screams had got through to them.

I think it would go something like-

"Well, yeah- that does sound like Vinnie, Newt and Daktari screaming, but- y'know, I figure the way ahead has got to go somewhere..."

"I mean- it's gotta connect, even Vinnie said so."

Followed by the rogues (and Gwen) continuing on their merry course.

But we'll never know, and that's part of the fun of it.

Toodles.

goonalan


----------



## Buggles

I think you’re forgetting, Buggles is a hero first and a rogue second, ofc he’d hustle to save a beleaguered comrade. He threw himself in to save Nosiarris, and he’d do the same for catkins.


----------



## Goonalan

Well, that got close to the wire again.

Talk of a possible TPK for a while, although not much chatter from Vinnie as he's a statue atm.

Still better than being a stoned crab.

Which he also tried for a while.

But you'll learn all about this and more when I get the write up done.

Excellent work fellers, you survived to fight another day.

They're coming out of the walls!

Stay frosty people.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Buggles

I was a bit drunk on mead by the end did Gwen die again? We did it tho? Hope that artefact is worth all the bother.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Buggles said:


> Always happy for Newt to run off and try to get himself killed in amusing ways.
> 
> Cats have nine lives, I'm assuming Tabaxi do as well (it certainly appears so). Does that mean Newt has nine souls? Well, seven left.




Well I managed to kill my son's tabaxi rogue in Lost Mines of Phandelver at what I'm pretty sure was some way short of the ninth attempt ...

Mind you, he did have a colourful back story so maybe he'd already used a few up?


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Goonalan said:


> Well, that got close to the wire again.
> 
> Talk of a possible TPK for a while, although not much chatter from Vinnie as he's a statue atm.
> 
> Still better than being a stoned crab.
> 
> Which he also tried for a while.
> 
> But you'll learn all about this and more when I get the write up done.
> 
> Excellent work fellers, you survived to fight another day.
> 
> They're coming out of the walls!
> 
> Stay frosty people.
> 
> Cheers goonalan




Tease


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #032 Vinnie, Corner Stone of the Dark Squad. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

This is session 32, and it was a cooker- hot, hot, hot.

I called time on the game at just after 11 PM but the players were still yabbering on, “do you remember when…”, nearly thirty minutes later. So, it kinda very mostly worked.

Here goes…

Last we left the Dark Squad they were in an ancient ruined temple of Abbathor (evil dwarven god of greed) and down in watery, ancient and zombie-infested crypt. The PCs are working for Bang & Olafsson, a pair of dwarven engineers wanted back ‘as soon as’ to Farhill mine. The deal is a 50/50 split on all that the Dark Squad find here, and then B&O will gladly accompany the fellers back to Farhill and Manistrad Copperlocks.

Vinnie however, had just picked up a (terrible &) magical holy symbol of Abbathor, and after being charmed/confused by the device had also swiftly come to the conclusion that his (former) companions were trying to take his new ‘preshus/precious” from him.

The druid therefore departed the central chamber of the crypt- wading through the foul water and making for the exit, and at speed- snarling at his former comrades as he went. Alas at this point about a dozen or so skeletons rose up from the water- and the associated debris that dots the dungeon hereabouts, it seems the undead are less keen that the artifact should be allowed to leave.

So, let’s roll initiative.

Guess what, Vinnie’s first, but the Abbathor holy symbol is still messing with his head- the druid is going nowhere this turn- he’s subject to a confusion spell atm. That said, the druid then throws off the device’s effect, he’s cured, and so end his turn shouting at his friends.

“I am back mes amis, the strange symbol scrambled my brain… but I ‘av overcome itz evil magique.”

But then the skeletons get into it- Newt gets sliced, but Daktari gets stabbed and shot with alarming regularity- I mean just lotz and lotz.





*Daktari wins the popularity contest, note the door to the north of him is only one of two in the entire complex that is still stuck shut. Which proves to be very handy for the Dark Squad.*

My zombie/skeleton dice have just been on fire in this one, I appreciate they’re only cuts and bruises but I’m doing it…

Note, Buggles’ first attack rolls of the session are- ‘1’, ‘2’ and ‘3’- alas not in that order, spoil sport. For a short while the wood elf’s to hit dice are broken (and therefore a subject of great mirth for his fellow players). A very short while later he manages to roll three ‘2’s in a row, and one of those required an inspiration point to conjure.

Stu, playing Buggles, briefly goes swearnova.

But the skeletons are just skeletons- nothing to be feared. Vinnie is smushing them with his shillelagh, Daktari is raging- and smashing the undead bastards down (but alas the barbarian is also very quickly bloodied), while Newt is blasting, and Ramshambow (armed with Deadend, his undead bane rapier) is also accounting for the forlorn skellies.

The PCs manoeuvre to set up a killing zone, but the skeletons just keep on coming.

Note there are actually twenty something skeletons scattered throughout the crypt complex, the trap has been sprung and they’re now all heading at speed towards the PCs. Their progress has been made real easy because the Dark Squad have opened up more or less every door in this place. If they hadn’t have done this then the skeletons would have had to do it for themselves (and remember the portals were hard to shift), so- thanks again guys for splitting up the party.

Daktari takes lots more hits- the raging barbarian is soon after down to maybe 15 hit points, and fleeing to take cover behind his friends- that hasn’t happened before, his rage however is spent- and now he’s also exhausted.

At which point a ghostly spectral dwarf suddenly materialises in the middle of the central chamber and attempts to throttle Newt (but fails with a ‘1’), and all the while its screaming-

“I am Ratchit Goldfinger- too late, this will be your TOMB!” Only in dwarven, which only Vinnie understands.

Note the Dark Squad found Ratchit’s tomb back upstairs, they disarmed the traps on it and robbed the ancient dead priest of Abbathor of all of his treasure.

So, Goldfinger isn’t happy.

The spectral creature swipes ineffectively at Newt and then floats off through the nearest wall, still screaming its threats.

Newt settles himself again and then flings a fireball into the largest concentration of skeletons, destroying eight of the undead warriors in an instant, and also singeing Daktari a little.




*After the Fireball, a mixed media (although predominantly flame-based) art installation by Newt.*

The tabaxi starts screaming and caterwauling-

“I pledge the departed souls of these foes to Lord Far-Fer-Nar!” He yowls.

“They’re undead- they don’t have souls.” Buggles is quick with the riposte.

“Oh! Yeah, I guess…”, is about the best that Newt has by way of a counter.

Then a second spectral dwarf appears and attempts to throttle Daktari, alas it fails to do so- and so heads for the nearest wall- keen to get away, the barbarian however cuts it as it departs.

The second dwarven spectre is also shouting-

“I am Klug Finderskeepers- this is your END!” And again, in dwarven.

Note Klug’s tomb was also located up above, and also emptied of its treasure by the PCs.

So, here’s a thing- only Vinnie can understand the dwarven tongue, and so only he gets a translation in Fantasy Grounds of Klug’s (and Ratchit’s) ravings.

Likewise the spectres’ tokens on Fantasy Grounds are simply titled- “Unidentified Creature”, that’s all the players can see.

Therefore the PCs, including Vinnie, believe (for ages) that there is only one dwarven spectre present, although they don’t actually identify the undead monstrosity- they think the spectral dwarf is a wraith.

Vinnie just didn’t notice that there were two different names being yelled.

And keep in mind, the spectres float through the walls- swipe at an adventurer, and then… depart the same way- taking a few AoO’s as they go, but I’m fine with that- my job is to frustrate the heck out of ‘em.

It worked- big time.

Although, some point soon after Vinnie fills the central chamber with his spike growth spell.




*Tough on the skellies trying to make their way through the spike growth.*

So, more skeletons are turning up all the while, but only in ones and twos, but the PCs have bought themselves a little time. There’s a lot of shouting this session-

“WE SHOULD FLEE THIS PLACE- TO THE STAIRS!” Buggles yells, and then as good as his word heads for the exit, with Ram in his shadow.

However Newt and Vinnie are much less certain.

“WE SHUD HOLD ZEM ERE!” Or some such, the druid screams.

So, the rogues are heading for out, while the others are trying to hold the line.

The skeletons keep showing up, but they’re really not the problem- the problem is the spectres that keep appearing through random walls and attacking with surprise.

Newt gets clawed by one of the ghostly dwarves, and the fiend’s necrotic energies also reduce the tabaxi’s hit point maximum, so he suddenly goes from more or less full, to just 8 HP left in an instant.

The tabaxi changes his votes to flee, it’s not a consensus but we have a majority.

More skeletons get slaughtered- courtesy of the spike growth and Newt’s continued fiery blasts.

Daktari meantime is swigging healing potions.

“I am, how you say- cream-crackered.” Rhyming slang for knackered, only the barbarian delivers the line in his thick cod-Russian accent.

The rogues meantime, after wading again through the foul water, have just made it to the exit and are about to announce their discovery, when…

Vinnie’s sending stone starts bleeping- he’s got a text message from Bang & Olafsson back up top-

“Lots of moving stone sounds- both entrances sealed. Statues have disappeared into ground- coming your way? Will work on opening entrances. You okay down there?”

Vinnie shares some (but for some reason not all) of B&Os message with his comrades, which also leads to a little more confusion later on.

While Ram and Buggles let their fellows know that indeed- the way up and out of the crypt is sealed.

F**k!

I believe quite a few folk shouted this at the time.

Then, right on cue, a stone cursed dwarf (one of the Abbathor style masked dwarf statues from up above) steps out of the wall (they have stone glide) and tears Vinnie a new one. He’s bloodied in an instant, and restrained- big time, the druid’s feet are now encased in solid stone.




*A stone cursed dwarf prevents the druid's progress.*

The word above- the one with the two stars (like this **) well, that gets repeated quite a lot, and not just here and now- throughout much of that which follows.

Oh, and Vinnie is way beyond bloodied already.

Oh, and his spike growth has just stopped working- seems his concentration is dashed.

What a terrible shame.

Then a second stone cursed dwarf steps out of a wall and fails to repeat the trick with Newt, the tabaxi however is on form- two Belphegor’s fiery blasts later (the first a crit) and the second walking statue is no more- reduced to a heap of rubble on the floor.

Note, like the spectres the stone cursed dwarves have one tactic- step out of the wall, claw and restrain, then step back into the stone’s embrace.

It is most annoying- just ask any of the players.

More skeletons are coming (although not many) but there’s no more spike growth to be had, and so Daktari has to keep the undead at bay.

Newt gets clawed by a dwarven spectre, remarkably he survives the ordeal- the tabaxi is however almost unconscious. Moments later the same can be said for Ram (who like Newt has now got a much reduced HP maximum- spectres man, they’re nothing but trouble).

I think pretty much everyone was panicking a little at this point. I mean the players, not I.

Vinnie drops a third level cure wounds on himself, just so he can survive another turn- his words.

Ram and Buggles kill the very last of the dwarven skeletons, while Newt does the best he can to run somewhere that is safe… he doesn’t get far as yet another stone cursed dwarf steps out of a nearby wall and claws the tabaxi into oblivion.

[Well, at least the skeletons have been destroyed 1000 XP]

Newt falls unconscious- he’s dying, and drowning, as he’s now submerged in three feet of mirky water, however Daktari accounts for the spot and seconds later strides over and drags the warlock back onto dry land. Moments later Ram gets to Newt with a healing potion- but only after the tabaxi has failed his first death save.

The immobilised Vinnie manages to bludgeon an attacking stone cursed dwarf to death (actually to rubble) with his shillelagh.

That’s the secret- the statues are vulnerable to bludgeoning, but resistant to all other forms of weapon damage.

If only one of the PCs had spotted that at the time, no matter- Vinnie is the only PC with a bludgeoning weapon.

Buggles who has so far lead a charmed life in this fight, he’s the only member of the Dark Squad not bloodied (atm)- too soon, yet another stone cursed dwarf steps out of a wall and crits the wood elf (for 25 damage) and now he’s possibly the most badly injured.

Note, there are only two spectres and three stone cursed dwarves in the fight atm.

If the PCs had taken a moment to remember, or just looked on the map of the upper level of this dungeon they would have noted that there are seven stone dwarf statues, and as Bang & Olafsson said- they have all disappeared into the stone.

So, there’s still a couple more to get into the fight, I unleashed them one by one into the combat- which I thought was pretty nice of me.

To be honest at this point the PCs/players had no idea how many of the stone cursed dwarves they had defeated, and therefore no idea how many more are left to come. At this point they still hadn’t worked out that there are actually two spectres.

Note the stone cursed dwarves have great ACs- 18, resistance to slashing and piercing, but vulnerability to bludgeoning and only 25 or so HP each.

Also note all of the enemies always disappear back the way they came- i.e. back into the stone walls on every turn. Thus leaving the PCs with just two options, they can move- of course, but then the only other choice they have is whether to ready an action, or else to swig down another healing potion (or similar).

Vinnie gets slashed horribly by a spectre, and now he’s back to being very bloodied again. The druid therefore wildshapes into… actually he runs through a list of suggestions before finally settling on a crab.

Not a giant crab you understand- the druid turns into a very small crustacean, the plan is to hide for as long as he can, in three feet of murky water. Alas he can’t sidle away from the spot he’s presently in because his stone encased little legs prevent movement.




*Vincen T(iny) Crab.*

I don’t think that plan went quite as well as Vinnie intended.

[Vincen T(iny) Crab, just because it was so funny/daft 250 XP]

Newt, Ram and Buggles snaffle down potions of healing while watching the walls.

A stone cursed dwarf briefly appears and turns its attentions to Gwen, Buggles’ skeleton friend- and seconds later she too is destroyed.




*The rogues making for the exit, Gwen has just been totalled by another stone cursed dwarf.*

Then Vinnie is suddenly Vinnie again, the crab thing just wasn’t working out- he’s still restrained of course, and there are still no enemies to be seen.

Therefore after delivering a long speech attempting to explain his crab mis-shape, and after then reaffirming his desire to face the enemy like a man- the druid has his shillelagh back in hand. He then manages to do two marvellous things.

One- to smash down another of the stone cursed dwarves when it lurches out of a nearby wall and at the restrained druid.

Bludgeoning damage FTW.

Two- to throw the Abbathor holy symbol (that started all of this) back into the central chamber of the crypt, and all the way to Newt’s feet. Then to scream at the tabaxi to put the cursed thing back in the spot they first saw it.

[Vinnie saves the day 500 XP]

However, mere seconds later Vinnie fails another saving throw and his rictus grin is etched on his fizzog forever, permanent-like, he’s turned to stone.

James, formerly playing Vinnie, now takes on the mantle of Daktari.

Damn his eyes, he’s even better at the cod-Russian accent than me.

Newt blasts and kills a spectre as it steps from the wall before him- there is much cheering.

You’ll note that’s the first ‘cheer’ of the session.

A turn later and the bloody tabaxi repeats the trick, blasting the second spectre into oblivion.

[Dwarven spectres despatched 400 XP]

Note the rogues are hitting plenty but their weapon attacks are doing much reduced damage, they’re also taking hits here and there- but miraculously passing all of their saves.

Then the sudden realisation, the stone cursed dwarves are no-longer attacking.

Cautiously, still creeping around a bit- Newt drops the holy symbol of Abbathor back on the floor (using a mage hand), and then with his comrades, and now lugging a 400 lb statue of a grinning portly druid the group (eventually) head back up the stairs and out of the crypt. This after they hear Bang & Olafsson shouting down from above- the way out is open again.

[Retreat, retreat 250 XP]

That was… I honestly don’t think I know the word.

Sometimes you kinda think as a DM, I sure am glad I’m not a player- can you imagine the terror these poor fools go through, all in the name of what… adventure?

I send the players on a ten minute break, to let them empty their bladders and to consider what has come to pass.

Actually my brother paid me/us (the game) a great compliment after this session was done, he said- “when you sent us on the break, I realised that I didn’t even mind if Ram died, as long as we could just keep on playing.”

I heart my bro, as it turns out.

Unexpected.

Then with statue Vinnie parked in the corner and out the way Newt fires up his Leomund’s Tiny Hut and the Dark Squad scuttle inside for a short rest, and to discuss with Bang & Olafsson the events of the morning.

Actually, I think the discussion was entitled “WTF is going on here?”

So, much chatter (and the spending of healing HD), the talk encompasses the following facts-

1) The stone cursed dwarves are something Newt knows about, stories of his parents from their time back in Chult. They are in fact living dwarves that have been cursed to occupy their present state. A state, the tabaxi makes clear, that they wish to share with others. The members of the Dark Squad turn, as one, to look at statue Vinnie.

2) Next up, the stone cursed dwarves- Newt is certain, now that he has wracked his big brain, and also made a great monster knowledge check (‘20’), are vulnerable to bludgeoning damage etc.- see above.

3) Next a brief examination of the treasure they’ve found in the crypt down below, so far- which is worth pretty much nada. However the Dark Squad reason- if they don’t touch/move the Abbathor holy symbol they can head back below and search the rest of the dungeon thoroughly.

4) Last bit of the discussion- do we want to head back below? Furthermore, do the Dark Squad want to steal the Abbathor holy symbol- but again, they’re smart people, the answer is obviously to head back down and examine the piece, without touching it. Now that they’re healed to mostly max.

[More chatter and at last a method to the madness 500 XP]

This time however they’re taking Bang & Olafsson with them, and they’re scouring the forest beyond the ruins for club-shaped fallen branches.

Then… we go again, and once they have the answer then it’s an anti-climax, but y’know- the players bloody loved it because they won (damn them to heck) and smushed all of my bad guys- dead.

So, the Dark Squad head back through the crypt searching as they go- everything, everywhere- and thoroughly. There’s a little treasure to be found- coins, a few gems and other valuable items, even a couple of potions of healing.

But the real treasure is the holy symbol of Abbathor- B&O take a good look at it and the little dagger is most likely platinum and studded with very well-cut precious gems, the dwarves are certain that it’s worth at least 1,000gp.

Newt also takes the time to employ a few of his divination style ritual magics- the thing is indeed an evil trap-triggering holy symbol of Abbathor, but beyond that he doesn’t have a clue. B&O are cautious however, if they’re taking the thing then they’ll be extracting the value from it.

The dwarven engineers are not for selling evil artifacts.

So, decision made- we’re having this.

Newt uses his mage hand to grab the holy symbol up and to move it out of the chamber- smart move, only the Dark Squad and B&O have also positioned themselves in such a way as to prevent the stone cursed dwarves just being able to step in and out of the walls to get at them.

[Evil holy symbol of Abbathor taken 500 XP]




*Dark Squad in position- stay away from the walls!*

Besides, there are only four enemies left, although the last to arrive is the much larger version of a stone cursed dwarf- the brutish eight foot tall (and wide) statue that was previously clutching the fiery gem back up above.

This guy has a big bag of hit points and a terrifying claw attack.

Daktari however with his newly improvised great club bloodies the thing in a turn, with a Crit- hit combo, the enemies don’t last long, and miraculously the PCs emerge from the fight unscathed.

Then they start cheering.

Gah!

[Stone cursed dwarves destroyed 1650 XP]

But with that the session comes to an end, more of this kind of thing next time- I would imagine.

Until then stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.

Oh, and they still just need that extended rest for level 6, although Vinnie…


----------



## Buggles

So wait, Vinnie is a statue and we have several more of the dwarf statues to defeat if we want to go back and snaffle the artefact again? Maybe if we just position Vinnie at the entrance and activate the statues, they will just gather round him like 'who is this new guy on the block on our turf?' which might distract them for a bit.

Yeah my dice tho... the bad thing about playing on Fantasy Grounds is that you can't put your dice in the freezer the night before a game, to ensure great rolls. I might do it anyway even though we're not rolling actual dice, maybe the magic would still work.


----------



## Goonalan

Buggles said:


> So wait, Vinnie is a statue and we have several more of the dwarf statues to defeat if we want to go back and snaffle the artefact again? Maybe if we just position Vinnie at the entrance and activate the statues, they will just gather round him like 'who is this new guy on the block on our turf?' which might distract them for a bit.
> 
> Yeah my dice tho... the bad thing about playing on Fantasy Grounds is that you can't put your dice in the freezer the night before a game, to ensure great rolls. I might do it anyway even though we're not rolling actual dice, maybe the magic would still work.



Didn't you draw the nuclear power symbol-




on your drawstring dice bag?

Was that you Stu, back in the day?

I remember the freezer thing.

Cheers Paul


----------



## Buggles

No I think I had a pentagram on mine, badly drawn


----------



## carborundum

Yikes, that sounds brutal. I love it!


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> Yikes, that sounds brutal. I love it!



Yeah, it went down hill rapidly...

Vinnie should get a lot of the credit- he knew he was turning to stone (making saves every turn) and he just figured it- throw the holy symbol back into the original chamber it was first spotted, and suddenly the attacks stopped.

Although it took another turn or two for the PCs to notice that the attacks had actually stopped, because I was taking my time with the bad guys- moving them around through the walls and out of the PCs sight on screen.

The PCs didn't know turn by turn which wall the stone cursed dwarves or the dwarf spectres were going to lurch through and tag them from next.

Much fun.

Still, they made it- and their return visit to the crypt, now armed with bludgeoning weapons, and positioned so that they couldn't get caught... it was a massacre.

All downhill from here, they just need to get Bang & Olafsson home., a walk in the park.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

carborundum said:


> Yikes, that sounds brutal. I love it!




I second that emotion


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> I second that emotion



Jim, who plays Vinnie has been on the phone this morning for my version of the Stone Cursed (Dwarves)- he's having them for a game he's DMing.

Once you figure them out- bludgeoning damage only, and stay clear of the walls- then they're easy; but if you don't get there quickly they can be brutal- AC 18, resistance to slash & pierce, and double damage on a surprise hit with added turn to stone.

More of this kind of thing for the guys this evening.

Stay safe.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #033a The Leader of the Pack.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 2/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 5
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 5
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 5

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 5
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

This is session 33, or at least the first part of it. It was a good ‘un, but we start as usual with Prophecy Corner, see here for the results of this week’s speculation and chatter.

The Dark Squad are done with the ruined temple/crypt of Abbathor- they’ve robbed it of everything it held, and bested every enemy there, including the terrifying stone cursed dwarves and their spectral cousins. So, now time to get Bang & Olafsson- the would-be explorers, back to Farhill Mine and the matronly embrace (I’m sure) of their boss, Manistrad Copperlocks.

The issue however is the 400+lb statue version of Vinnie, that’s right the druid has been petrified- although the adventurers with a bit of back and forth have figured out the stone-faced druid’s present condition will only last for 24 hours. Vinnie will be back. And so, the issue is how to get the very heavy/awkward statue safe and sound back to Farhill.

Newt suggests to Buggles and company (i.e. everyone that’s not him) that they just somehow ‘knock up some sort of cart’, eventually a stretcher or drag of some sort is decided upon, however the situation very quickly evolves. The wood elf heads out into Farrow Wood to look for suitable materials and hears, well- the sound of yapping dogs (he thinks) approaching, and lots of ‘em.

Buggles retreats back to the ruin interior to tell his colleagues, the Dark Squad make ready for an assault by… well, dogs! Just in case, they’re not quite sure what’s going on here.




*Daktari laughs in the face of danger!*

But it’s not dogs, it’s hyenas- a pack of the ferocious feral mutts (I know they’re not really mutts/dogs) that snarling rush to savage the Dark Squad. Then things get really weird when the hyena are joined by a number of hunched skeletal (and yet hyena-like) humanoid undead. These foul creatures are quickly identified as being skeletal gnolls, actually gnoll witherlings.




*Witherlings- not as pleasant as they look.*

Note there are over a dozen hyenas and witherlings combined- it gets busy, particularly for Daktari, being played atm by Jim, who usually mentors Vinnie.

Note, Jim is still better at the barbarian’s cod Russian accent than me.

The fight then is a hold the line special, with two waves of hyenas and witherlings rushing to the assault- note the frontline of the Dark Squad is mostly raging Daktari-shaped, the barbarian takes repeated beatings. However, brave dwarven mining engineer, Ragbark Olafsson (who is also a priest of Dumathoin) stands behind the barbarian, constantly healing his wounds. This while Garvast Bang, engineer- but also former guard captain, sings Dumathoin hymns (like a Bless spell) and holds the line also.




*Turn two of the combat and Daktari has gone from pretty much full HP to bloodied, been healed back up- back to bloodied again... and repeat, he's also managed to stop four Crits with his face. It's been a rollercoaster, and you're welcome to him Jim, this is what Daktari is for.*

The bad guys founder, and then flounder, and then are swept away almost entirely by a well-placed fireball, thanks Newt.




*Apres le Fireball. *

But at this point the gnolls have also made it to the fight, and there are over half-a-dozen of them. Most of the frenzied hyena-like humanoids just plunge into the maul and melee, but a pair stay a little way back and chose instead to repeatedly fire arrows into Daktari. The barbarian goes from not bloodied to bloodied, and then back again- maybe four to five times during the course of this fracas.




*Gnolls. No respecters of other people's property, or lives.*

Worse still at the back of the pack, mostly keeping out of sight- but spotted once or twice, is a seven-and-a-half foot tall more elaborately dressed gnoll, with all manner of totems and symbols about its attire. The calm in comparison pack leader (Lord) barks orders and co-ordinates the savagery. It’s gargled howls and growls also cause the pack to rampage- and tear and bite some more at Daktari- the barbarian takes a ton of damage in this fight. If it wasn’t for his rage he’d be down and dying- I had four Crits against him in the opening two turns of the melee, although keep in mind I made nearly 30 attacks on the hefty barbarian.

My dice- on fire, again.

Just to say while all this is going on Newt, the crazy tabaxi, is hollering and hooting- offering up repeatedly the fallen souls of the pack to his latest fiendish squeeze/patron, Lord Far-Fer-Nar. His colleagues are however pointing out, repeatedly (yes, you Buggles) that the warlock is continuing to send his new master ‘empty boxes’, a large number of Newt’s victims are either undead, or else scabby hyenas…

Lord Far-Fer-Nar demanded ten fresh souls (at least) from Newt before his next visitation (scheduled for session 39, maybe). Just to say Newt/Bear you are only halfway there, you need another five victims (with souls) to make the count. You may have to kill a few more townsfolk…

But, here’s the thing- the rest of the PCs (and NPCs) take a few hits here and there, but the pack is dwindling pretty fast, six turns into the fracas and the two gnolls with bows fire their last volley and then rush back into Farrow Woods, the pack Lord gnoll having already departed the scene.

So, it’s another win- and all of the PCs (and NPCs) make a kill or two, but the Dark Squad have had their feathers ruffled- both fleeing gnoll hunters (the ones with bows) are chased down and slaughtered. Daktari, still raging, turns the one he catches up to into paste.

Buggles leads the gang on again, plunging through Farrow Wood now in pursuit of the pack Lord, and for a while the wood elf manages to keep to the trail, but the gnoll seems to know where it’s going, and what it’s doing. The beast eventually gets away.

[The gnoll pack slaughtered 1800 XP]

Note it’s at this point the PCs make the connection between this attack and the mystery sniper with accompanying giant hyenas they encountered earlier in the woods, on their inbound journey to find Bang & Olafsson.

Should they meet this gnoll again, it is going to die a terrible death, that’s guaranteed.

So, back to the ruins- and after a short debate it’s already mid-afternoon. Daktari is still wounded (as are many of the other PCs & NPCs) he’s also exhausted after an earlier rage/frenzy, Vinnie is a statue (still), while Newt and Ram are also still down on their HP max after the spectre attacks last session.

The decision is therefore made, we’re staying here- in the Leomund’s Tiny Hut (hereafter referred to as the LTH), but in the meantime the Dark Squad get up to a host of activities. First off Buggles and Ram set themselves up as the hidden watchers and take turns keeping their friends safe. Meantime Newt and Daktari give Bang & Olafsson an expansive tour of the crypts below.

[Defensive positions, and guided tour for B&O 250 XP]

Then, later still, the Dark Squad even take the time to chat with B&O, and once again they’re digging for answers- just what is wrong here? What problems need to be solved in the Saltmarsh region?




*The Dark Squad and associates kick-back and widdle-some in the LTH. *

I’ll not go into too much detail here with regard to the answers that B&O give, but… I will make mention of the cumulative effect at the end of this session’s write up, because this session the Dark Squad ask a variety of dwarves lots and lots of pointed questions.

Good to great detective work guys.

[Chatting with B&O, lots of questions and good insights 600 XP]

So, the next day- after a fitful sleep in the LTH the Dark Squad rise and shine, and are all better again- and Vinnie’s no-longer a statue, the PCs are also level 6 now- hurrah, although it took us thirty or so minutes to make the needed changes (and to discuss).

But the rest of it, and there’s plenty more, will come in the second part of this write up, I’ll see you there.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #033b Out with the Slaggs.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 3/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the land of the bad dead ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

This is session 33b, the second bit- grab a coffee and settle back because there’s a lot of chatter to be found here, this may only be a short report of events but believe me we went on and on in places.

So, about six hours later- and after a pleasant undisturbed tramp through the undulating spring countryside hereabouts the Dark Squad, with Bang and Olafsson in tow, make it back to Farhill Mine.




*Back to Farhill Mine.*

[Bang & Olafsson are safely home 500 XP]

The Dark Squad top up their gear- spent ammo etc., while Vinnie spends a little more time chatting to Arty Swell- a gnome alchemist/potion-seller. The druid eventually does a deal with the friendly little fellow to teach him a few more alchemical formulas. Basically, Vinnie orders the necessary equipment and glassware et al from Arty, and then books in for future lessons- good work.

I’m looking for the PCs to figure out some downtime ventures in this section of the campaign, in collusion we have agreed that Saltmarsh is to be the Dark Squad’s new home for the next six months to a year.

[Vinnie and Arty- making potions 100 XP]

Then, with the help of B&O, the gang sell the treasure they found in the crypts of Abbathor, the profits split 50/50 with the dwarves, of course. The engineers are delighted with their half of the haul. While the Dark Squad are effusive in their offer- if B&O ever need any help in the future, just call the Dark Squad.

I don’t know about you but they’re my heroes, and I feel safer already.

[Impress B&O some more 250 XP]

Then a meeting with Manistrad Copperlocks (the boss) and Golf Kindle (her right-hand dwarf)- B&O are safely back to the mine, and four days early. Manistrad is almost polite to the adventurers, and then much more chatter- most of it Dark Squad instigated, they’re still asking questions, and now specifically about the relationship between the dwarves at the mine and the rest of the folk that live in the region. Again, more about this later on.

Eventually Copperlocks offers the Dark Squad another (unpaid) job- a simple job, basically to go and pick up a shipment of mining equipment from Saltmarsh, and bring it back to the mine. It’s a long day- a five-hour cart ride there, and then back again- an hour more to load, at least; and Manistrad wants them back home safe and sound before nightfall- that’s eight bells.

The Dark Squad are up for it, and so a little later head off into the mine camp to find their co-drivers for tomorrow’s journey, a pair of dwarven brothers called Grumpy & Porthole Slagg.

Buggles’ initial enquiries- he wanders down the main road of the mining camp shouting “Anyone seen the Slaggs?”, as loud as he can, are alas met with mostly laughter, but the wood elf is entirely unperturbed.

I thought Vinnie would be up next, the Dark Squad’s ‘grown up’ would simply start up with the chatter and… but, oh no.

Newt approaches one of the dwarf miners laughing at Buggles’ joke and successfully (and surreptitiously) casts suggestion on the rough fellow. Ten or so minutes later and the Dark Squad have been led to a secret shebeen, an illicit storeroom bar on the outskirts of the sprawling settlement.

The suggested dwarf is soon after dismissed, and heads off smiling- glad to have been of help.

[Find the Slaggs 250 XP]

Just to say Newt, I really appreciate you getting so close to the wire but if you’d not made the stealth check to go with the initial casting of the suggestion spell you would, once again, have been in trouble. I just wanted to make that really clear- casting a spell on a semi-surly dwarf miner, while surrounded by lots more of the same- that could have escalated very quickly.

Don’t ever change.

Great work.

Like Buggles said at the time, I think its between you and Vinnie atm for a job on the Saltmarsh Town Council- see later.

So, the Slaggs are located- although the bar falls silent, of course, when the Dark Squad enter, and these dwarves- it soon becomes apparent, are of the old school hillbilly variety- “Dang!” Not at all impressed that their inner sanctum has been invaded by a bunch of… of… well, none of the intruders are dwarves- that’s for sure.




*Dwarves in their multitude- Grumpy to the left, Porthole to the right- watch him, and the hill-billy dwarven band in the bar front and centre.*

But Ram spends some money- and gets twenty pints in, and Newt plays his lute, and Vinnie is as smooth as silk- with stories of slaughtering orcs and other Dark Squad adventures. Later Ram gets involved in dwarven dancing- mostly headbanging, the pogo & the grapple, but he performs admirably- particularly for a half-elf.

A pleasant afternoon is had by all, although Buggles finds a corner to nestle into- to watch, he however is not unpleasant, which in itself is worth reporting.

[Drinking and chatting with the Slaggs 250 XP]

Again, the PCs, after getting the Slaggs fixed for the job on the morrow also take the time to ask lots of questions, again the results of their interviews will appear towards the end of this session’s write up. It’s enough to say that they (the Dark Squad) are beginning to see the problem here, but… we’ll get to this.

Later still the various members of the Dark Squad are required to take their cart driving test, the Slaggs (for insurance reasons, Grumpy explains) make each of the adventures guide a horse and cart up and down the main thoroughfare of the camp, and with dozens of witnesses laughing at them as they go.

Hang on, it’s a DC 10 Animal Handling check I’m looking for here- and each PC gets three goes at it.

Hardly epic.

The results are in, only Buggles and Newt pass the test, and both of them first time- that’s right, Vinnie the druid- with the highest score in Animal Handling (+4) rolls three 5’s in a row. He’s pissed, although the audience (including his comrades) seem to very much enjoy the moment.

[Cart riding 250 XP]

Then, this is turning into a long day, the Dark Squad get another meeting in with Golf Kindle, and again they have more (follow-up) questions. Particularly as they now have Kindle on his own, without Manistrad. Again, the results of these interviews are to be found towards the end of this write up. The only other point of interest worth sharing is Golf’s warning to the PCs- watch Porthole Slagg like a hawk, he’s a mean conniving bastard. So, worth noting.

Then onwards- always onward, rise and shine early doors the next day- and the Dark Squad are on the road to Saltmarsh, which means just over three hours of beautiful countryside followed by a cart-ride through the centre of Lowden, a small town on the Kingfisher River. The place is on the up-and-up, by which I mean it hosts stone buildings, some with two storeys, including a squat fortified tower, a manor house, and a variety of inns and merchants.




*On the road to Saltmarsh with the Slaggs, first stop Lowden.*

But here’s the deal, and this is where the big reveal begins- the dwarves Grumpy & Porthole Slagg are not really adept at mixing with folk not of their kind (i.e. non-dwarves). The Dark Squad, and in particular Ram and Vinnie note this- Grumpy is stone-faced, at best, while Porthole snarls at folk. Therefore Ram, and Vinnie, make a real effort to interact with the good folk of Lowden, as they’re passing through, and any other folk they see on the roads. Newt, of course, joins in and gets into it- using a variety of cantrips in his cart-back magic show.

[The Dark Squad entertain, including more chatter with the Slaggs 400 XP]

By the time the two carts exit the settlement there are two dozen children giggling and racing after the adventurers, actually- it’s just Newt they’re enthralled by (not the spell enthralled, although I wouldn’t put it past him). The tabaxi is certainly a strange sight, and his use of magic… he’s a veritable feast for the senses.

The thing is… the thing is… the Dark Squad have figured out what some of the problem here is. Some people in Saltmarsh, and maybe some of the other settlements in the region, do not like the dwarves at Farhill, and for a variety of reasons. To begin with- the mine is doing well now- after a few years in the doldrums. The dwarves are earning, and spending- and some folk (merchants, perhaps even some of the folk in power) are starting to have to deal with the mine, and the dwarves. New opportunities are arising, and lots of folk- particularly those not being included in these opportunities are beginning, perhaps, to feel left out.

Or else they’re (possibly) less than happy with the change in the balance of power in the region. Keep in mind that Gundren Rockseeker, and his Waterdeep and Neverwinter backers, have purchased a place on the Saltmarsh Town Council for the mine, at present taken-up by Manistrad Copperlocks.

Then there’s the dwarves themselves, they’re nice enough, some of them- but they seem insular, set in their ways, and… if Manistrad’s anything to go by, and keep in mind she represents the mine (see above), well- they’re not that friendly.

I’ll not delve too much further because the Dark Squad are just getting into this idea, although they are pretty certain that they need one of their number to step up and take Manistrad’s place on the Saltmarsh Town Council. They’re probably/possibly working towards this.

The mine boss (Manistrad) even hinted at such the last time they met her, and talking to Golf, and Bang, and Olafsson, and the Slaggs- Manistrad, it seems, really isn’t a people person.

Again, Gundren (Rockseeker) also warned the PCs that this might be the case, all the way back in Neverwinter.

But we’ll leave the PCs to run with this one, it needs to be said however that by the time the Dark Squad arrive at Saltmarsh, another two hours later) then Grumpy Slagg is starting to see that he (maybe) could make other choices. His new (Dark Squad) travelling companions have made him smile and grin, and folk- passers-by, seem (a lot of them) to be awfully pleased to see them. Most odd.

Alas, Porthole Slagg, well- he’s a harder nut to crack, although Ramshambow has been trying- keeping up a constant barrage of questions for the full five hours of the journey. I kid you not (this is the DM talking) it was just question after question. Porthole’s replies are short, terse, or else monosyllabic- he’s also very quietly spoken. The rogue concludes, as Saltmarsh fast approaches, that Porthole is a ticking time-bomb.

He’s not a pleasant dwarf.

[More working things out, and an extended chat with Porthole 400 XP]




*Saltmarsh hoves into view.*

But that’s all we did- although the above encompassed one new metric ton of RP.

Stay safe and well.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

A nice change of pace for the campaign after the earlier dungeons. Does seem like Garumn's plight is being pushed firmly to the back burner though.


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> A nice change of pace for the campaign after the earlier dungeons. Does seem like Garumn's plight is being pushed firmly to the back burner though.




True enough, but keep in mind Garumn was a PC for a very short time (Sessions 1-3), then an NPC for a very long while (4-22)- he got a lot of lines/action in the write up because he was the front line, and also I liked doing the accent.

But... and whisper this, after the first night drinking Schlapp with Daktari then, well... Garumn got replaced- official. Ram even went out of his way to spend all of his money tracking down a set of Goggles of the Night so the barbarian could be fully-pledged Dark Squad.

Also, we're relaxing into this bit- the Dark Squad have had their fill of Neverwinter and the region (ask Newt) and are also concerned that they have unleashed something (Ashardalon) and are being stalked (perhaps) by an ancient Red Dragon (Ashardalon?).

So, to Saltmarsh, and keep in mind we're mangling stories here to fit with what's next.

We'll be back for Garumn, promise.

At the start of each session we're going through the prophecies/wise words- two at the start of each new session, with the players trying to figure out what fits where, and what they need to be asking about or finding out about next.

This is Act Two of the film- all the exposition, inciting incident, set-up etc. is done, now begins the journey to the climax, and like all good films there'll be chatter followed by incident, more chatter to make sense of what's going on (maybe), then more incident. Ramping up until...

Well, hang in for about 100 sessions and... we'll be nearer to the truth/end.

From a DM POV I have a plan, as in a series of events- not many of them actually statted out you understand, just ideas. I DO have some incidents sorted out, a vague pathway with enemies and plot, but the Dark Squad are just getting to this.

Shhh... I've not actually done a lot of this however, because...

Last bit I gave myself a list of twenty jobs that I needed to do in Fantasy Grounds before I could effectively release the PCs on the Saltmarsh region- design/map towns and settlements, do random encounter tables- build encounters for each region, design key NPCs, find maps and pictures etc. I'm on task 16 on the list, but keep in mind one of those tasks (the last one I did) took me maybe eight hours to figure out, and I'm still really not happy with it. I think I'm going to scrap it and go again. Mostly they only take an hour or two to do, but this is an important bit/place I'm stuck on atm. Once this stuff is built in FG, and I have a good schedule then... they can go where they like, do what they like and I'll be mostly ready for them. At least that's the aim.

So, the Dark Squad are humouring me for now, we had a big chat before the start of this section of the story, and the key word was- 'collusion', I needed time to build and plot, so here are a few easy-ish scenarios and schemes to keep the Dark Squad busy.

Oddly enough the players seem to be enjoying this kind of thing as much as some of the previous stuff, which was high octane around the table at times.

We're not playing tonight because Jim is unwell and also I'm a little under the weather, although I'm actually feeling much better now- for the first time today, most odd.

Thanks for asking- it makes me think about stuff, and how I'm going to play it.

Garumn was great, he'll be back but he got missed for maybe three sessions- he gets mentioned every now and then, but right now in game time the Dark Squad have been in the Saltmarsh region for... four days. Their time here has only just begun, they get Manistrad onside and then... unleashed, they can do what they want from then.

So, stay aboard for the quiet times, there'll be terror and slaughter around the corner, and weirdness- promise.

Stay safe and well.

Goonalan, wishing right now he was DMing.


----------



## Buggles

*PLAYA PLAYA*

Buggles sat on the simple cart as it jolted and rumbled along the country road. Beside him, driving the horses, was Grumpy the dwarf, who wasn't nearly as grumpy as Buggles had expected, and definitely less grumpy than his brother Porthole who drove the cart behind them. Grumpy was in fact quite a nice fellow, Buggles had chatted to him for some time after they set off, and now Vinnie was talking to him. Grumpy was very open about the mining operation and the area through which they now travelled on their way to Saltmarch to pick up some mining supplies.

Buggles had begun the journey scanning for danger, as he usually did, every six seconds as Grayum had taught him, his sharp elf eyes looking all around for any signs of monsters or ambushes. But as the miles rolled past, they travelled a green and pleasant, if a little barren, landscape and he spotted no monsters or other dangers along the way. Given the rolling nature of the landscape, he figured they would easily spot any monsters before they got close enough to ambush the caravan, and he relaxed a little and started to just enjoy the ride. He was the secondary driver, and might need to take the reins if anything happened to Grumpy. Buggles was confident in this task, should he be required, he was good with horses. He had less confidence in Newt however, and glanced back to see his fellows in the second wagon trundling along behind them. Buggles knew that Newt's passing of the wagon driving test back at the mining camp was more luck than skill, and he just hoped that if anything happened, Newt didn't end up inadvertently losing control of his horses and smashing them off the road.

Buggles rolled Night Caller, the magical whistle he used to bring forth Gwen, his skeleton ally, around in his hands. He couldn't summon Gwen again for several days, after she'd been destroyed in the tomb they had explored recently.
"Something isn't right Gwen" Buggles muttered to the whistle. He imagined Gwen nodding her agreement.
"There's a problem here, but I just can't put my finger on what it is" he went on, beside him Grumpy was still talking animatedly to Vinnie, who sat just behind them.
"What's the problem, Gwen?" he asked, "Just what is the problem?"

They had been sent here by their employer, Gundarim Rockseeker, a dwarf of some means who had set up the mining camp they were now based at, to deal with any "problems" the dwarves had. But so far...
Buggles snapped his fingers, drawing a curious glance from Vinnie.
"That's it Gwen! You've got it" he said out loud, drawing glances from both his companions. Buggles went back to thinking in his head.

The problem is, he thought, the problem is.... that these dwarves don't have any problems! Nothing pressing anyway. Their first mission was simply to retrieve a couple of miners who shouldn't have both been off on holiday at the same time. Now they were tasked with travelling safe roads to pick up supplies. Neither task seemed very important, and Grumpy and Porthole had made this journey many times before, without an armed escort.

"So what are we doing here?" Buggles wondered out loud. They had been told the dwarves were isolated from their neighbors, a scattering of mostly human towns and settlements. But they hadn't encountered any hostility there, and in fact everyone they had spoken to seemed happy the dwarves were there. Dwarves by their nature keep themselves to themselves, and these dwarves were no different, but the mine was doing well and the townsfolk appreciated the prosperity their venture was bringing to the region. Whilst they could certainly encourage more interaction between the dwarves and the townsfolk, it all seemed a little mundane. "There must be more to this" he concluded. Perhaps Saltmarsh would reveal the answers he mused, just as they crested a hill top to reveal the town itself laid out before them.
"Well Gwen" he said as they approached Saltmarsh's gates, putting night caller back around his neck, tucked safely inside his armor, "Let's go see what's to be done".


----------



## carborundum

It's the Roysten Vasey of the Realms


----------



## Buggles

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> A nice change of pace for the campaign after the earlier dungeons. Does seem like Garumn's plight is being pushed firmly to the back burner though.



Who? But seriously, we've got a bunch of riddles with no clue where to start finding the 7th ancestor, the goblin stair, Ashardalon, or any of the other things mentioned. I'm not sure if we're just gonna stumble across them or have to research this stuff when we get another downtime. We're hundreds of miles from where we picked all that stuff up now though, so not sure at all. Vinnie n Newt will work it all out.


----------



## Buggles

*Buggles' Musings on Saltmarsh*

OK I'm posting this here in the hope we can get a player dialogue going. I feel we were asking the wrong questions in Saltmarsh last night, and didn't seem to uncover much of anything. Having thought about it, here's my suggestions of things we should be doing there, in no particular order:

Obtain a map of the area;
Take Grumpy into that blacksmiths I found. Maybe if we can get him talking to the smith in there, it might be starting point to easing the tensions;
Find out about the cursed bridge;
Ask Hammerite why he's guard in a town that doesn't seem to like dwarves;
Ask Manistrad for permission for one of us to be her proxy on the town council. She'd probably need to come to town for that, or at least give us a letter to present;
Find out if there is an alchemist in town or anywhere around, and then see if they have a well;
Find out if there is a necromancer in town or anywhere around;
Find out who lives in those towers (Newt already visited one of them);
Find out if anyone knows of the Witches Tor or the Goblin Stair.
What do you guys think? Feel free to add more or amend my musings.


----------



## Buggles

Well that response was underwhelming lol.


----------



## Goonalan

Buggles said:


> Well that response was underwhelming lol.



We lead such busy lives- all sorted out in game.

Keep reading, just so you can say that you were there to witness the birth of-





That's right, the Twilight Squad (no relation, although 100% of the merchandise money will be going to Buggles- t-shirts, key chains and bobble heads available in the foyer).

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers goonalan and the Dark Squad (et al, see above).


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #034 Saltmarsh- the Good, the Bad and the Ugly. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 3/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

This is session 34 and it was difficult at times, there- I’ve said it, but let’s get into it- and this instalment is late because I had to run it by the players first, keep reading- you’ll see why.

We’re in Saltmarsh, at last- although the Dark Squad are here with Grumpy & Porthole Slagg to pick up two wagonloads of crates from a warehouse, and then take them back to Farhill mine.

This then is just an opportunity for the guys to have a look around the town, I’m in the process of building the place in Fantasy Grounds, I’ve told the players this- and we’re colluding and killing time for a bit.




*Saltmarsh at last- the Dark Squad are unleashed.*

So, there’s lots to see, and even a few folk to talk with including Sgt Hammerite, the dwarven old codger who runs the main gate of the town. Hammerite shares a drink with Grumpy & Porthole but is much less chatty with the PCs.

Then onwards into town proper, taking in the Saltmarsh Watch House, the Wicker Goat tavern (recommended by Sgt Hammerite), and then onto Sharkfin Bridge- at which point Ram and Buggles both feel a little strange, something’s going on here. The rogues are straight into ‘who’s attacking us’ mode. Buggles stands statue and glares at the crowd, while Ram commando rolls off the back of the cart and begins to wade through the townsfolk. The pair struggle to understand what’s going on- nobody seems to be targeting them with a spell, or… anything.




*Sights and sounds of Saltmarsh- Sharkfin Bridge, the Whicker Goat, Saltmarsh Watchhouse & the Saltwatch Tower.*

Investigation later uncovers the fact that the Sharkfin bridge marks some sort of boundary, the crossing of which seems to affect only creatures of the Fey. Most odd, and Buggles is keen to investigate this further.

The same effect occurs to Ram and Buggles every time they cross the bridge (see later) although not once does it have an adverse effect, they both make their saves every time.

Then on again- past the Snapping Line- another quality tavern, past the fancy Saltmarsh Town Council building opposite which is the bustling town market. Then past a variety of fish processing plants, while taking note of the Dwarven Anvil- a large blacksmiths, en route to the warehouse.

The people of Saltmarsh, in general, seem to be rather jolly folk, although Sgt Hammerite told the PCs earlier that the catch is good today- plenty of fish, which always puts folk in a good mood.

The Dark Squad are taking all of this in.

[The sights and sounds of Saltmarsh 200 XP]

To the warehouse, and soon after things get… weird.




*The people and places of Saltmarsh- the Snapping Line, Saltmarsh Council Hall, Warehouse #3 and Mafera, owner and chief smith of the Dwarven Anvil.*

Blevins is in charge here, and Manistrad Copperlocks warned the Dark Squad about this fellow- he has a temper. Initially none of the warehouse men, including Blevins, are keen to help out, they content themselves in just pointing out the crates that are being stored here for the mine, and then get back to chatting and smoking their pipes.

There are lots of crates here destined for Farhill, lots and lots- the Dark Squad quickly come to realise that they could be at this task for a while.

Possibly a tenday.

So, the weird- the Dark Squad, as they sometimes are want to do, reach into their pockets- silver coins are distributed, and suddenly the warehousemen are much more keen to help out. But not Blevins, who seems to be getting annoyed that his workers are so easily bought.

At this point it also becomes apparent that Porthole Slagg is not in a happy place either, the dwarf and Blevins are staring daggers at each other. The glaring doesn’t go on for too long however, Porthole suddenly launches himself at Blevins and smashes the hefty human through the door he was leaning against. The Dark Squad (surprise surprise) turn peacekeepers. Porthole is quickly wrestled off a sprawled Blevins, and then intimidated into skulking silence by a screaming Newt (check ‘26’), the tabaxi’s hands are engulfed in liquid fire throughout the sharp chatter.

Blevins however is much less accommodating, although after a lot of swearing, and after accusing the Dark Squad (repeatedly) of being ‘filthy dwarf-lovers’ he departs the warehouse, still very much in a huff. Ram follows him for a little while.

[Blevins vs Porthole 750 XP]

Eventually things calm down, the wagon is loaded, and… but that’s still not the weirdest thing that happens here.

Buggles, for reasons known only to himself (but see below), decides that he needs an entourage- or possibly an apprentice, and so after a little chatter, and the gift of one platinum coin (ten tenday’s worth of wages) one of the warehousemen- Halibert Shambles, is persuaded to quit his job and join the team.

Just to note, at the start of the session I informed the players that should Daktari die then he will be replaced with a sidekick (I’ve just read all about them in Tasha’s), who are much easier to NPC. I really am getting fed-up with having to bot Daktari atm.

Stu, playing Buggles, somehow translated this into the thought that every member of the Dark Squad should get themselves a sidekick. That’s nothing like what I said, but hey-ho.

So, after another great check Halibert is convinced, the one platinum piece is to pay for his time back and forth to Saltmarsh on the cart, however long it takes to clear the crates from the warehouse. During which time Buggles will also be teaching young (mid-20’s) Halibert the ways of the wilds.

And believe me they don’t come much wilder than Buggles.

One platinum piece was not enough.

I mean Gwen, she doesn’t have a choice.

Although Buggles then makes crystal clear that Halibert’s continued employment, after the shifting job is done, is subject to a performance review- at which time areas for improvement will be agreed, and SMART targets set.

Halibert, still mesmerised by the platinum coin (the poor fool)- he’s never seen one before, agrees to everything, and takes to calling Buggles ‘Boss’, which the wood elf (I seem to think) rather enjoys.

[Halibert’s contract negotiations 300 XP]

Then the Dark Squad head home, that is back to Farhill, they’re on a tight schedule- although with another magic show for the children of Lowden en route to the mine.

Newt, during the return journey, takes the time to re-interview Porthole Slagg- “What the hell was that all about?”, the surly dwarf is still afeared of Newt, and so he tells all- it seems Blevins is very anti-dwarf, and… well, the tension has been building for a while. Both of the Slaggs have had to suffer the slurs and insults of Blevins and some of his men, every time they visit the warehouse. Also this isn’t the first time, it seems, that Porthole and Blevins have faced off.

It also becomes apparent that the dwarves of Farhill are not so innocent either, Grumpy and Porthole confess to joining gangs of their compatriots to go to Saltmarsh to get drunk and rowdy, and perhaps pick a fight with a few of the locals, the Empty Net tavern is mentioned in this context (see later).

It’s a descending spiral- townsfolk say bad things and piss off the dwarves, the dwarves retaliate in kind- and then with their fists- the townsfolk give as good as they get, and we circle and descend a little further…

[Porthole’s story 300 XP]

So, back in Farhill- the Dark Squad meet again with Manistrad Copperlocks, and as they suspected- they’re back on the cart and to Saltmarsh with the Slaggs again tomorrow, and the next day, and… until the warehouse is clear.

DM to PCs- you have a tenday of this, so be prepared.

Then after more chatter with the Slaggs (and the DM) Grumpy suggests a scheme- the cart trips have to keep to a tight schedule- it takes a good twelve hours (no breaks) to get to the warehouse, get loaded and then back to the mine. With Halibert with the crew then each of the PCs could get an hour off to take a look around Saltmarsh on their own.

Lunchtime in Saltmarsh- that sounds rather nice.

At least I thought so, but… well, read on.

So, on the next day it will be Buggles’ turn to go for a wander, on the day after- Ram’s, and so on until all of the Dark Squad have had a go.

It’s agreed.

But, rather than playing this out one PC at a time- day by day, we play out all of the one hour Saltmarsh wandering interludes at the same time.

But let me just take a moment here, the PCs have been told by the kindly DM that this opportunity is just for them to have a look around Saltmarsh- to see if there’s anything they think is missing (shops and services they’d like to see here) and to maybe find a few things out- or to meet some new people and make a few contacts. Also to potentially find themselves somewhere to live- after all they will be moving to Saltmarsh when they’re done at the mine.

It may also be worth pointing the following out- Gundren, and then Manistrad, and then Golf have also informed the Dark Squad that they would like them to perhaps do things on the down low initially. Take a measure of Saltmarsh, get the lay of the land.

After all the problems that exist between the dwarves of Farhill and some of the townsfolk of Saltmarsh, well it would be ridiculous to think that they could all be solved quickly, say… in a lunch hour.

So, the Dark Squad, prior to their lunch hour in Saltmarsh activities, chat amongst themselves.

The PCs/players talk about all that they have found out about the present situation (which isn’t much at all, to be honest)- and then about trying to find a way to bring the two disparate communities (dwarves of Farhill & townsfolk of Saltmarsh) together, and they went into some detail. With talk of arranging a joint celebration of some sort, perhaps a show of some sort- maybe they could start in Lowden, a practice run etc. But then… well, there’s no actual plan.

[Saltmarsh Townsfolk vs Farhill Dwarves problem 200 XP]

Or any indication of what they’re going to try to do, or achieve in Saltmarsh. Which is a shame, because sitting at the table with them in Rooty’s tavern is a still semi-awestruck Halibert Shambles. Saltmarsh born and bred.

Halibert might have answered a few of your questions, or prepared the way for people ahead of time, keep reading, here we go…

So, that’s done with- back to the action and Saltmarsh lunch time activities.

Which starts really well…

Buggles has a long chat with Mafera, the female human proprietor of the Dwarven Anvil, and learns that the place was bought by her father maybe forty years past from a dwarven smith. Note the Anvil has all dwarf made equipment, and also has a shrine to Moradin out back- it’s very well maintained. Grumpy Slagg made clear he wasn’t happy about this situation during the Dark Squad’s initial journey into Saltmarsh- the surly dwarf figured the name of the forge for an insult, or else that the smithy (or the shrine) had been stolen from his kin.

Buggles is impressed with the place and buys equipment for Halibert- chainmail, longsword and a shield, all brand spanking new. Halibert is awed some more by the free-spending wood elf, although, not for long…

Next up Buggles visits the Saltmarsh Town Hall and over the course of the next thirty minutes terrifies several clerks (including the senior clerk), and then punches his new employee Halibert in the face. I think Halibert’s performance review may be a two way affair, and HR may have to get involved. The wood elf is eventually escorted from the premises by several town guards, still swearing as he departs. He made his last social skill check…by none, he hit the DC exactly, and so escapes arrest.

But that’s not all, throughout all of above Buggles introduces and then refers to himself as a/the ‘Hero of Neverwinter’. I think he even said Knight of Neverwinter once, or called himself- Sir Buggles, certainly he claimed Halibert was his squire. Later he backtracks on the ‘Hero of Neverwinter’ story and instead lays the blame squarely at Manistrad Copperlocks’ feet. Basically, he states- he and companions are working for the dwarves of Farhill mine, and they’re here to sort things out in Saltmarsh, and to take Manistrad’s place on the council, only there’s a lot more effing & jeffing involved in the conversation.

And its not really a conversation, more a lecture/tirade.

Which is kinda weird, because I thought the plan would be to find a way to bring the two sides together. While the above- that seems to this crazy DM to be a sure-fire way of making things worse.

But what do I know, this is probably part of some crazy long-term strategy.

As it turns out Buggles’ efforts here were an attempt to get face to face with one or more members of the Saltmarsh Town Council, alas he is informed the council only meet here. The Town Hall is home to only clerks and offices.

So, that was for nothing.

Lastly the wood elf heads to Kester’s Leather Goods, a fine establishment- he meets with the proprietor, but they don’t stock magical studded leather armour here. Buggles therefore departs the place (still swearing).

Making friends is not Buggles’ strong suit.

Good work!

Ram visits the Green market, buys a few plants- and a skull-shaped pat of butter (a little odd), presents for Vinnie and Newt respectively, and then he heads for the Empty Net, a less than salubrious bar. Grumpy informed the PCs earlier that this is a rough-spot, and a good place to get into a fight.

The Empty Net is a spit and sawdust type establishment, and if your face don’t fit- well, after a few really bad checks it appears that Ram’s face really doesn’t fit, and he’s asked to vacate the building- only with menaces.

Just to say if it wasn’t for the really bad rolls you could have got in here Ram/Kev, remember you have inspiration points to spend, anything over a 12 and you would have made it beyond the door.

Later Ram tries to chat up some of the fisherfolk on the docks, casually dropping into the conversation that he works for the dwarves at Farhill- this also doesn’t go well, the conversation is swiftly closed down and the fisherfolk walk away. Later, after spending a little gold, he learns from one of the locals that the fisherfolk (generally) are not big fans of the dwarves.

Good work!

Newt visits the Snapping Line, a friendly family-orientated tavern (at least at lunch time), there he entertains (a little) the locals with an impromptu song, and then announces his loyalties (the dwarves of Farhill mine) to the bar, and all their present.

It’s just so weird DMing this, at times.

Later the tabaxi, after learning that there’s a mage called Keledek who lives in the town, locates and then goes for a wander around the spellcaster’s tower. The structure alas doesn’t have a door- he was also told earlier that Keledek doesn’t take kindly to visitors.

Newt however also discovers that Manistrad maintains a building in town- mostly to store the paperwork, he’s informed by one of the dwarven guard’s here. Alas having nothing to prove who he is he’s barred from entering.

Later still Newt locates Blevins from the warehouse, and after exchanging harsh words and insults (mostly Blevins)- and then after attempting to use a suggestion spell on the lout, the meeting is over- although yet more insults are offered (by Blevins). Note the suggestion spell was again accomplished surreptitiously, although the magic failed to have any effect.

Good work!

Vinnie, during his lunch hour takes a good look around a farm on the edge of town- it’s in good order, he’s happy to note. Then he visits the large town market, and then the Saltmarsh Town Hall- the latter in order to pay a clerk to post a message written in druidic on the town message board.

The clerk is naturally suspicious, why would he allow Vinnie to post a secret unreadable message on the town council’s noticeboard. Eventually, as it turns out- and Jim playing Vinnie hadn’t mentioned this up until this point, Vinnie is looking for a fellow druid in the region. The clerk is happy to point the Shifter to Ferrin’s Grove, located just next to the farm he was admiring earlier.

In the last ten minutes of his lunch break Vinnie introduces himself to Ferrin, the halfling druid that maintains the grove. Ferrin promises to get in touch with Vinnie at the mine if anything comes up that he thinks the Dark Squad could help with.

Good work!




*Saltmarsh, things to see and do- the Empty Net, Ferrin the Halfling Druid, Keledek's Tower and Kester, master craftswoman leatherworker.*

Don’t get me wrong, lots of good info was garnered- but in general, the hard way.

[Saltmarsh adventures 1000 XP]

So, guys this is just me bitching a little-

In Ashby you delighted and entertained the fine folk there, and spent money like water- you were the toast of the village. Gregarious, outgoing, even kind- yes, you Buggles.

In Saltmarsh you were a mixture of weird and/or insulting (or else just a bit too surly and frightening). You spent money on a local- Halibert, and then asked no questions of the lad. The one other fellow you did drop a gold on, this after the kind soul witnessed Ram bodge his chat with fisherfolk, told the rogue what he needed to know.

See a pattern.

Polite, friendly- gregarious, outgoing (and non-threatening) while spending money = instant friends, and any info you may need.

Now I’m not saying it would be the same for Saltmarsh… but, the right question, to the right person (and there are thousands of ‘right persons’ available here, and Halibert has already been bought and paid for so he’s onside) then… hey, it is the same.

Polite, friendly- gregarious, outgoing (and non-threatening) while spending money = instant friends, and any info you may need.

But here’s the thing, why don’t you ask questions, or even just confide in each other a little more, and thereby try to work out ahead of time what you are trying to do?

It is really odd to watch, I realise the VTT is a hard place to all chat at once but I listen to live play podcasts every day, and I mean everyday- I have three on the go atm, and these aren’t professional podcasts, they’re not celebs, one of the games is entirely made up of noobs. But here’s the thing, every session, at least once someone will say- “Right, why are we here?” After this there’ll be an exchange on notes/ideas and then one of the players will say- ‘we’ or ‘I’ am going to go here and try to find out, or do… this, whatever it is.

More or less any friendly citizen of Saltmarsh would have been able to answer almost all of the questions above- don’t go to the Empty Net, it’s a dangerous place- not even the watch go there. The Town Council don’t sit in the town hall all day, they have great big mansions, and jobs to go to. There is a place to buy magic in Saltmarsh, although the proprietor- she’s a little odd. The druid, oh- he lives up there.

The above facts, all of ‘em, just one question away.

Do I need to instigate a ten minute discussion protocol, should I chair this meeting- or just walk away from the VTT while you actually have a chat and figure out what you’re doing, collectively?

So, that wasn’t my favourite session- it was tough to DM, at times.

Don’t get me wrong, some of the time you were a roll away from getting the info that you need, and so therefore unlucky, but it was semi-shambolic, and for nearly two hours.

Last bit, on the sixth day of the back and forth- Farhill to Saltmarsh and back again, and on the last leg of the journey back to the mine, the Slaggs’ fully-laden carts approach Fiveways. Fiveways being the point between Saltmarsh and Lowden, marked by a ruined farmhouse, that five roads come together. There, a little way ahead of the adventurers, hovering in the air is a great winged lion-like beast, quickly identified as a manticore.

The terrible creature has a farmer or field-worker pinned behind a well, firing its tail spikes at the cowering and wailing human.




*It's Manticore O' Clock.*

The Dark Squad rush into action, the beast is burnt, shot (repeatedly), speared and struck by lightning- all accomplished in just six seconds. It survives the ordeal, although only just- at which point the PCs spot a second manticore approaching fast, swooping in, and there are more peasants huddled in the ruined farmhouse, also in fear taking cover.

The Dark Squad to the rescue, but that’s all we did- although the above encompassed one new metric ton of RP (sorta).

I would be happy, oh so happy if at some point the players would just have a chat ahead of time and figure out what they’re going to be up to, or just discussed things a little more.

Is that wrong/bad of me?

Stay safe and well.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.

PS We played again, just last night, it was glorious to behold. A ton o' fun.


----------



## Buggles

I reckon that cursed bridge did affect Ram and me afterall, and rendered us unable to speak to anyone without almost getting beaten up. Fortunately we recovered it for the next. Post that one lol.


----------



## Vincenzo Delvino

Buggles negotiation was one of the most glorious car crashes I have even seen. A thing of beauty.


----------



## Buggles

I don't even know what I was after.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #035 Saltmarsh Reprise.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 3/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour 

Buggles’ new non-undead servitor
Halibert Shambles Male Human Ex-Warehouseman (Level 3), newly armed and armoured*

This is session 35, and it was possibly my favourite so far, def-o top three.

The Dark Squad were back on it, man- they were so far back on it they were up in it. Whatever that means.

So, we’re straight to fighting, there are a pair of manticores that the adventurers can see, the nearest is hovering thirty feet above Fiveways- pinging tail spikes at a peasant hiding behind the wall of the well here. At least it was until the Dark Squad started their reign of terror, in short order the beast is shot, speared, lightning blasted, fiery flamed, and… it survives, but only just, and- of course, not for long.

Vinnie’s second (call) lightning bolt sends the flying lion thundering into the ground, the beast hits hard and instantly becomes a sprawled lump. Dead before it hits.





*The second Manticore is incoming!*

A second manticore comes swooping in from the north, it too fires its tail spikes- tagging Daktari and Newt in the volley, and then spying its fallen cousin thinks better of it and tries to get a little altitude.

Too little, too late, although… Buggles steps out of the cornfield he was hidden in (briefly) and sinks an arrow into the beast’s flank, the wood elf a second later steps back out of sight.

Buggles is one of the children of the corn.

Ram repeats Buggles’ trick, and then Newt flings a Fireball up into the heavens, or at least the bit of the heavens closest to the newly arrived manticore, and a second later and the beast is badly scorched and beyond bloodied. Yet another lightning bolt streaks down from up above and frazzles the flying terror.

However, screams and shouts coming from within the ruined farmhouse that marks Fiveways draws the Dark Squad’s attention. Several of the adventurer’s rush to investigate. Within the ruins they discover a third manticore, this one on the ground- and swatting and snapping at a trio of cornered farmers, formerly hiding within the shambles.

Although my to hit rolls were ‘1’, ‘4’ & ‘1’ again- that’s right, the ferocious manticore, king of the skies (he reckons) fails to land a blow on any of the AC 10 peasants.

The badly wounded but still in flight manticore takes advantage of the distraction- it back-skulls its wings and climbs furiously, and then swoops around in order to get as far away, and as fast away, as it can from the terrifying Dark Squad.

It departs with just 6 HP left.

Meantime the rest of the Dark Squad, and their various hangers-on, including the ex-warehouse man Halibert Shambles, wade into the fracas within the ruined farmhouse. Even the farmer’s get their clubs out- the last manticore is surrounded. It is also being shot by the rapidly arriving rogues who are rushing to the kill.




*The third Manticore is swiftly surrounded and beaten to death. There was some talk of Buggles signing the farmers up- the wood elf needs an entourage, it seems.*

It’s a massacre, although the beast manages to almost (bloody hell- my dice) kill one of the peasant farmers (AC 10, just to remind you).

So, my dice are broken, the Manticores made 12 attacks in that fight- five of those rolls were ‘1’s.

[Death (mostly) to the stupid low-rolling Manticores 1750 XP]

The farmers are rescued, and soon after they’re rejoicing- and I mean proper rejoicing, hugging the various members of the Dark Squad and cavorting, and guess what the Dark Squad are all touchy-feely too.

What a turn around.

The adventurers are also plenty chatty, all of ‘em- and the peasants are happy to re-live the excitement and keen to both answer and enquire of their new heroes. The Dark Squad, just let me make absolutely clear, are almost to a man self-publicists.

It’s usually some version of the following-

“We’re the Dark Squad, we work for the dwarves at Farhill Mine, but we’re for hire, and here to protect, to solve-problems, and to save the day. You might call us… heroes.”

“If you need anything rescuing, slaying, saving, solving or in some other way- sorting out, we’re the Dark Squad- give us a call at the mine.”

Obviously, Vinnie’s version of the above is a little more Mediterranean, n’est pas, while Buggles’ version of the tag line sometimes gets sweary. Ram mumbles, or else delivers it off-hand, as if he’s just stating facts. Newt usually just sings the advert at ‘em.

But back to Fiveways.

The PCs have a good long chat with their newfound friends, they learn that there’s a healer- a priestess of Chauntea at Umber Hill, a settlement an hour or so up the road. That’s useful knowledge, the farmers who live near the place will put in a good word with the priestess.

[Lots of chat with the peasants 400 XP]

While the above is going on Vinnie is having a real good look at the manticores, the druid is immediately suspicious, and the farmers have earlier confirmed that manticore attacks are in no way common around here.

They are in fact unheard of.

Both of the dead beasts show signs of recent injury, prior I mean to the Dark Squad getting hold of them, both creatures it seems were subject to a fire- they had been burnt/singed, within the last two tendays.

Vinnie is very suspicious, he vocalises his concerns, and also figures out the kind of places that manticores like to lair- somewhere with elevation, a cave or ruin up high perhaps.

There’s a lot more chatter here amongst the Dark Squad- the question is, well… not so much a question as a concern- the Red Dragon, the Ancient Huge Red Dragon (who could be Ashardalon, or is being controlled by Ashardalon) that they saw back in the Neverwinter Woods, and that most likely also destroyed Castel Gwythyr.

Is the bad bugger following them?

Is it here, already?

Is it Ashardalon?

Plenty to think about.

[Vinnie’s Manticore investigations 250 XP]

Last bit at Fiveways, as we’re taking our time here with the farmers and fallen manticores then Buggles decides to get a bit of the action- he skins both beasts, and somewhat miraculously manages to do so without error.

Note, Buggles has tried and failed to skin, flense or else take mementos from a variety of deceased creatures along the way, I think this marked his first, and then soon after, his second success.

The meat from the beasts is further divided between the farmers.

Nothing wasted.

Then after more heartfelt thanks the Dark Squad head off to Farhill, and the peasants for home.

Note Grumpy and Porthole Slagg were, of course, witness to the attack, the Dark Squad legend grows some in the next few days back at Farhill Mine.

So, next up- a Buggles led chatter, basically Stu playing Buggles goes through all of the points he raised in an earlier post in this forum. The PCs, and the players, debate all of these, and then also have a long chat about how they’re going to playthings in Saltmarsh in the future.

I’ll not bore you with the details except to say- less forceful, more questions, free and easy with the money, and nice and polite.

[Buggles instigated chat 500 XP]

Stu/Buggles states that he should never be allowed to talk to NPCs again, but he’s already broken that promise this session, and within ten minutes of being back at the mine he even manages to persuade Grumpy Slagg to give him a hug- “come on, bring it in little-big man, you know you want to”.

[Buggles gets Grumpy onside 250 XP]

Grumpy is a bit of a softy, when you get to know him- but whisper this, it’d kill his rep if it got out.

You had to be there.

When he’s good- he’s very good, but when he’s bad… Buggles, tsk!

So, a new approach to Saltmarsh.

Also a good air-clearing chat with Manistrad Copperlocks, yes- the wagon work to Saltmarsh is beneath the Dark Squad, but Manistrad isn’t Gundren- she doesn’t know the Dark Squad, so do what you’re told for a while longer and… well, you earn trust, and respect.

The Dark Squad get it, and they’re six days (out of ten) done with this task, so- just four more days at it.

[More chatter with Manistrad 200 XP]

Newt, in an odd moment (for him) of social responsibility even takes the time to take Manistrad (and Golf) aside to tell them all about the burnt manticores, and the Dark Squad’s (maybe) problem with (Red) Dragons.




*Newt has a conscience? Are you sure? When did that happen?*

Manistrad is sure that the tabaxi is jumping to conclusions, but… the mine will be on the lookout.

[Newt tells Manistrad about the Red Dragon 100 XP]

So, back to Saltmarsh and the players have a plan this time, they’ve also convinced Grumpy and Porthole to allow them to spend a few more lunch hours having a wander around the town.

They have tasks to do.

Here’s how it goes, over the next three days, more (and better) lunchtime activities from the Dark Squad.

Ram visits The Whicker Goat, grabs a pint and a sarnie and takes in the ambience, the bar is full of off duty guards, and other folk that look like they prefer to drink in a place that is orderly and safe.

The rogue eventually locates a couple of off duty watchmen, and after a bit of blather and a couple or rounds of ales manages to convince the pair to tell him all about the Empty Net tavern. This after the charming fellow- and new in town, he makes clear, tells the tale of how he wandered into the place by accident a few days previously, and then was forced to vacate the establishment in a hurry (see last session).

The Empty Net is a bad place, the head of the Watch- Eliander Fireborn wants to close the it down, but… the tavern is somehow protected, someone in authority is all for keeping the place open. Possibly. It’s a dangerous place for the uninitiated, but Ram already knows this.

[Ram enquires about the Empty Net tavern 200 XP]

Newt spends an entire lunch hour going up, down, around and all about Sharkfin Bridge- the place that Buggles and Ram got weirded out on the initial trip into Saltmarsh. He also quietly casts a few divination rituals/spells while he’s on his wanders. There’s nothing much to find here however, and even less to tell- the construct is massive, which in itself is a little odd- it is very obviously the largest construction in the town. Odder still (perhaps) the bridge, after close inspection, appears to be ancient, certainly from what he’s seen so far, the oldest building in the town (again, perhaps).

In the last few minutes of his lunch hour he spots it, or else he spots, well… there’s something not right about the stonework within the central span of the bridge, but… he needs to get beneath the bridge, and on the water, to get closer to better investigate- but that’s for another day.

[Newt investigates Sharkfin Bridge 200 XP]

Vinnie uses his lunch hour off to head back to see Ferrin the Halfling Druid of Saltmarsh, and this time he’s keen to fill in the blank places on their map of the region (and the DM is feeling very generous). Ferrin is quickly convinced to help the Dark Squad, and over the course of the remainder of the hour Vinnie gets to learn about all of the places of interest in the area.

Note the kindly DM gives a short fifteen-minute lecture on what is where on this side of the river Dunwater.

See the new map-




*Civilisation, at least- hereabouts.*

[Vinnie gets the lay of the land 200 XP]

Buggles meantime visits again with Kester, of Kester’s Leather Goods fame, he’s back on the trail of magical armour, although Kester’s still unable to do the deal. Magic armour, she explains, needs a finely crafted suit of armour (which she can supply) but then also the services of a mage to cast the spells to enhance the item.

Remarkably, the incredibly polite and attentive wood elf manages to convince Kester to help him to find a mage, it seems Mafera (owner of the Dwarven Anvil) a few years past needed help with a similar project. Kester directed Mafera, and now Buggles, to Arty Swell, a gnome (known to Buggles) who works at the Farhill Mine.

Kester thinks that Arty Swell, while not a mage- he’s an alchemist/potion maker/seller, knows someone who can magically enhance armour, and the like. So, Buggles has got a lead.

Kester is keen to buy the manticore skins that Buggles shows her, and keener still to purchase any more ‘exotic’ hides that wood elf (& the Dark Squad) can supply, she even remarks and how well the skins have been removed/preserved.

Everyone’s happy, and Buggles now has just over 300gp burning a hole in his pocket, but he has a plan to spend it, and it’s a corker (and suitably Buggles, by which I mean- daft).

[Buggles on the trail of the magic armour 200 XP]

But now the PCs/players want to spend a bit more time in Saltmarsh, it seems they’re enjoying their new ‘play nicely’ stylings.

And so, we go again.

More lunchtime activities in Saltmarsh.

First up- Buggles again, that money really is burning a hole in his pocket, and I did say he had a plan- here it is.

Buggles has already won the heart and mind of Grumpy Slagg but this bit is the clincher, he takes the dwarf to the Dwarven Anvil, the blacksmith Grumpy was very suspicious of earlier.

He takes Grumpy to meet with Mafera (the owner)- to hear her story, and to see that the shrine to Moradin here that is still being lovingly maintained by the smith and her family.

Then he buys Grumpy two new axes- a handaxe for everyday use, and a battleaxe for Sunday best.

There’s a touching moment when Grumpy gets something in his… sniff… sniff… eye.

And more hugging.

Moments later, and this time with Halibert Shambles in close attendance, the wood elf- caught up in the emotion of the moment, goes further. Buggles dares to dream, of a time when little Saltmarsh(ian) boys and girls can hold hands (and adventure) with little dwarven boys and girls (from Farhill Mine).

“Free at last!”

Actually, he didn’t do the MLK thing, that’s my spin on it, but it was fairly righteous.

From this acorn a (possibly mighty) oak grows, or at least sprouts. Later on, back at Farhill Mine, the wood elf with the addition of associated social skill-type checks (for which he has a penalty- on all of ‘em) manages to convince Grumpy, Porthole & Halibert* to go adventuring together.

His last roll was a ‘20’, adjusted to ‘19’ with his penalty.

*With the addition of Nancy, Halibert’s would-be girlfriend. Note Nancy works at the Sea Temple in Saltmarsh, which is dedicated to Poseidon and Umberlee.

The Twilight Squad is born-




Buggles spends the rest of the money he made from the manticore pelts on equipping the new adventuring party.

He’s a love.

[The Twilight Squad is born 500 XP]

Meantime, the thing about Sharkfin Bridge, and now all of the adventurers want to find out what’s going on here (except Buggles, he’s in impresario/Svengali mode).

So, a local fisherman- Salty Pete, is persuaded for two gold coins to row his skiff out to inspect the underside of the Sharkfin Bridge, this after being convinced that Ram, Vinnie and Newt are very interested in the architecture. Not that he cares much- two gold for an hour’s work, well… that’s daylight robbery.

Ten minutes later and the gang are beneath the central span of the bridge, the stonework here- in places, is ancient, although swathes of it have been repaired over the ages. On one clear length of the ancient stonework is a single word, hard to make out at first, but that’s because it is written in elvish.

It’s clear that there is more text here, but it has been covered over by the repairs.

The one visible word is the elvish for ‘fire’.

Now that’s odd, and keep in mind that when I type the text in Fantasy Grounds it appears in the player’s chat window in undecipherable elvish script, only one of the PCs present gets the translation in their chat window, that’s Ram- the half-elf.

So, it goes like this…

“Whut does it zay Monsieur Ramshambow?” Vinnie asks, while bobbing in the skiff.
“Fire.” Ram simply states.
“Zat is not- ow yew zay- Gud!” Vinnie sucks his teeth.
Newt grins.

Then, for some unfathomable reason (a DM instigated Insight check, actually), Vinnie thinks to turn around- to inspect the underside of the arch/span opposite.

“Sacre bleu! Wut duz zis one say?”

Newt and Ram spin around to see where Vinnie is pointing, on the opposite wall in six-foot-high Elven swirls is another (much longer) word.

The rogue snorts as he reads the translation of the text in the chat window, and then giggles, which duly turns into a belly laugh.

“Whot iz it? Monsieur Ramshambow?” Vinnie begs.
“It says ‘Ashardalon’.”
“Oh! Sheet! I mean Merde!” The Druid concludes.

[Sharkfin Bridge ‘Ashardalon’ & ‘Fire’ 500 XP]

But that’s not all, although it would have been a nice place to end it.

Last but by no-means least, on the route back to Farhill Mine, on the ninth day of the operation and we’re back at Fiveways. There are a bunch of farmers waiting for the Dark Squad to pass, and they spot their heroes and come at the first cart running.

They’re the four farmers that the adventurers rescued from the manticores, and they have gifts for their heroes- a flask of cherry brandy, a leather belt with pouches made by one of the farmer’s sons, a clutch of cloth and wood charms- for luck, and a slew of other small items, including a stone shaped like a curled sleeping snake.

There’s no value in any of these things- save for the warmth of human kindness, in which the Dark Squad bathe for a while longer, possibly even after the session ends.

[The saved farmers say thanks to the Dark Squad 250 XP]

More of this kind of thing next time, you gotta hope. One more day on the cart and then the PCs know they’re going to be put to the test- Manistrad has already told them that she has a proper job for them.

Should they continue to impress.

Until then stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Wonderful!
(Very much looking forward to the Adventures of the Twilight Squad and Dog - they very much need a dog)


----------



## Buggles

I quite fancy a magical animal of some sort, but all I got is Gwen the Skellington at the moment, she's an angel tho. Having said that we do have Vinnie the Druid who transforms into all sorts of crazy things, but unfortunately he always turns back into Vinnie afterwards.


----------



## carborundum

For the Twilight Squad - maybe a monkey to help get them into scrapes


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #036 Bandits & Boars in Witch Wood.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 3/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour 

Buggles’ new non-undead servitor
Halibert Shambles Male Human Ex-Warehouseman (Level 3), newly armed and armoured*

This is session 36, and yet another corker although not much in the way of roleplay this evening, it seems Tuesday night is alright for fighting.

Lots and lots of fighting this evening, so only a short report this one.

But first, back to Farhill Mine after the Dark Squad get their presents from the peasant farmers they rescued from the manticores a few days past.

Later on in this session Vinnie will discover that one of the farmer’s gifts is a magical item. A small black stone shaped like a sleeping snake turns out, as identified by Newt, to grant poison resistance (although it needs to be attuned).

So, that’s nice.

Back at Farhill and more chats- Buggles has a long chinwag with Arty Swell, he was directed to the gnome alchemist in the last session, the wood elf requires magical armour (it’s a quest he’s on, or else it seems that way). However, the cost of the armour is prohibitive (2,500gp for +1 Studded Leather) he’s going to have to get saving. Vinnie has also got a whole lot of glassware on order from the gnome alchemist, it’ll be arriving on the morrow. The druid has also been doing evening classes with Arty- he’s keen to learn alchemy, and to start brewing his own potions (not just of the healing variety).

Then more chats amongst the PCs, mostly about the ongoing situation, but the DM is keen to get going. There’s only one more day left of the cart trips to Saltmarsh with the Slaggs, and so it goes- but the last day is a remarkably easy, that is until the wagons get through Lowden on their return journey, on the road that curves around Witch Wood and back to the mine.

As it turns out one of the things the Dark Squad have been talking about is the fact that they are looking for the Witch’s Tor- one of the prophecies of the Bad Dead Ancestors mentioned this place. They are therefore keen to check out Witch Wood.

They’re about to get their wish.

However, back to the present and a swarthy and nasty-looking man steps out of the foliage before the lead wagon (with Grumpy Slagg, Buggles, Vinnie & Halibert Shambles on board).

The bandit leader declares-

"There are thirty trained marksmen waiting my command to fire, save yourselves- abandon your wagons and walk away- back to town."

"Or back to the hole in the ground you came from..."

"Choose quickly..."

The PCs take a good look around them and spot maybe ten or so other semi-hidden bandits in the greenery hereabouts, however eagle-eyed Buggles can also see a clutch more of crossbow aiming enemies lying in tall grass atop a nearby rocky ledge.

Still, hardly ‘thirty trained marksmen’…

Vinnie however is the voice of reason-

“It iz a plezant day mez amis, and I alzo am in a plezant mood. I will leaf yew a leetle payment- a tithe, if you will. Providing, and I will attempt to yewz wordz of your low understanding. I will pay yew a leetle, providing yew naughty word off very quicklee!”

There follows a little more back and forth between the druid and the bandit leader, soon after however a second bandit boss is revealed, the fellow is positioned (with friends) at the rear of the stopped wagons, this surly fellow also gets chatty. This in response to Newt standing tall in the rear wagon and yowling threats at the nearby enemies.

[Vinnie chats while Newt threatens the bandit leaders 250 XP]

The bandit leaders argue their case, and obviously threaten some more, at which point Newt begins ranting in his demonic tongue, and then incinerates a tree and the four bandits stood around it with a Fireball.




*The circle pointer to the south east indicates the area affected by the Fireball, I'm sure there were some bandit tokens there just a second ago... *

We’re fighting then.

Just to say there are actually sixteen bandits positioned around the stopped caravan- reduced to twelve after Newt’s Fireball, and also a pair of bandit leaders (the duo with maxed hit points).

It’s a long fight, but let’s not go turn by turn, here then are some of the best bits-

On the first wagon all of the adventurers (Buggles, Vinnie & Halibert Shambles) quickly get off the cart and swiftly into action, in the meantime Grumpy Slag gets shot (by a crossbow wielding bandit) as does the draft horse pulling the wagon. The dwarf however keeps the beast and the vehicle under control, but is soon after stabbed in the back repeatedly by a bandit who clambers up and onto the cart. Note, Newt blasts this fellow dead eventually but not before Grumpy gets stabbed some more.

Buggles, unleashed, dodges from cover to cover- alternating between his twin scimitars and his longbow, the wood elf quickly accounts for a pair of bandits with his blades. He then helps Vinnie out by slaughtering the chatty bandit leader here. That done, and towards the end of the fight, the wood elf terror then rushes to menace the shooters on the ledge. He gets around the fight, more often than not finding somewhere to lay low between his attacks- he’s a bastard.

Halibert Shambles, the ex-warehouseman turned adventurer, miraculously almost never misses an attack, the neophyte warrior attempts to follow Buggles’ lead, and does well in his first proper fight, even delivering a killing blow to one of the bandits. At one point the players even suggest that the young lad should perhaps replace Daktari.

Vinnie… the druid slinks off the cart and swiftly wild-shapes into a (huge) giant constrictor snake (on screen- Vincen G Squeezy Snake), the reptile is nearly thirty feet long. Seconds later and the nearby bandit leader is grabbed-up, and crushed by the slithering druid. Vinnie also holds the grappled and restrained villain out for Buggles to savage with his scimitars, eventually he eats the screaming fellow*, but not before the vicious enemy has bloodied the giant reptile.




*Vincen G Squeezy Snake snaffles a bandit leader down- the sweet you can eat between meals, apparently.*

*The eating of the bandit leader leads to a short debate about what happens when Vinnie transforms back into his shifter form- where does all that undigested flesh go? Will Vinnie closely resemble Obelix? Lastly, how does the druid ‘pass’ the gargantuan meal later?

And so now to the second cart with Porthole Slagg at the reins, the dwarven miner- like his brother, is shot repeatedly- as is the draft horse that is pulling the wagon. The horse bolts, and Porthole fails to bring the beast under control, point of fact the dwarf is sent flying from his seat and left sprawled in the road. The miner however manages to pick himself up and scuttle into cover, there to hide for the rest of the fight.

The rampaging terrified horse and wagon meantime also quickly sheds Daktari, the barbarian is thrown from the cart but manages to land on his feet. Note, Newt got out of the wagon earlier- but was using the vehicle as cover for his firing position. That obviously doesn’t last.

The horse and wagon plunge off the road and into the undergrowth, and then rush along the edge of a twenty foot deep stone-filled depression (a small quarry). All the while, on the back of the cart, Ramshambow is going solo with the second bandit leader, the rogue eventually takes his enemy down, although with help from his friends- Buggles & Newt with artillery support. The swashbuckling rogue then grabs the reins and brings the horse and wagon back under control, which is no mean feat. Close call.




*This image is supposed to show Ram dramatically fighting a bandit leader as the wagon they are on rushes forward out of control. Alas the bloody bandit's bloody token (and many others) keep getting sucked underneath the cart tokens. Note, there are more bad guys on the screen here (at least four shooters), but not all of the PCs can see all of the enemies, and so they don't appear in the screenshots that they take. *

Newt, after the wagon departs at speed has to swiftly conjure his Mirror Images, as the tabaxi gets quickly closed down by a pair of bandits, he eventually blasts his way out of the melee. Although only after losing all of his conjured images, and whilst screaming “I SEND THIS SOUL TO SIR HUMPHERY FARFANARR!” in his demonic tongue, every time he picks off another enemy. Then, screaming and ranting done, he finds cover and continues his fiery assault.

Daktari spends a good while swatting and missing at a variety of bandits, and then- after the PCs/players have been praising Halibert’s efforts to the heavens, the barbarian’s dice come alive, he crits three turns in a row- and slaughters a bunch more bandits.

But the fight, while furious in places, is never really in the balance- the PCs take a bunch of hits but the bandits can’t do enough damage quickly. The day is won- the Dark Squad’s legend lives on. Note, that said a clutch of bandits skedaddle early (mainly the shooters Buggles spotted right at the start) and flee to fight another day.

[Bandits on the Lowden Road 1300 XP]

Victory, but the Dark Squad are keen to take a moment, Vinnie returns to his shifter form- looking particularly well fed, and then the dead bandits- and in particular the leaders-types, are searched. There’s a bit of money/treasure, but alas no incriminating evidence is found- nothing to indicate who these foul fellows are, or rather- were. However, further investigation reveals that a majority of these folk are probably not locals, certainly the two leader-types were mercenaries (or similar), which could be a concern.

Buggles and Vinnie go for a ten minute wander around the ambush site, to see if there are any obvious tracks in the area. The question is where did these bad fellows come from? The answer being, very clearly after the druid and fighter/rogue’s circuit- Witch Wood. Then, after plenty of chatter with Grumpy & Porthole, it seems the last time a mine wagon was ambushed was several years ago, and not like this- this attack looked like a very professional affair. If the Dark Squad weren’t here… they would have lost the loads, the dwarves fear, and possibly their lives.

The Slaggs are very grateful, and so it is swiftly decided- Halibert Shambles and the Slaggs will take the wagons home, the mine is only two hours at most up the road. The Dark Squad however are going on, into Witch Woods.

Note all of the above chatter et al is accomplished during a short rest, along with more than a little healing.

[Lots of chatter and investigation about the bandits 250 XP]

It’s late afternoon, early evening- there are two to three hours of light left, the Dark Squad plunge into Witch Wood- and it’s a pleasant enough woodland- all dappled light and the smells of growth and decay. Although dense and wild for the most part- but Vinnie and Buggles have no problems following the bandit’s trail.

That is until they wander into a small clearing, and seconds later are beset by a herd of wild boars, including a giant boar, which rush out of the wilds and charge into the adventurers. To make matters worse a bunch of the PCs are completely surprised by the attack- Ram and Vinnie are both tusked and hurt in the opening moments.

The Dark Squad scramble into action, and there’s a fair amount of trepidation initially, but then a number of the smaller boars are killed very quickly.

However a second wave of boars, including another of the giant beasts charges down the track and plunges into the party.




*The Giant Boars are fairly tough!*

The fighting is fast and furious, but again the only significant threats are the two giant boars. Buggles makes the most of the terrain, the wood elf scrambles up a ten foot stony ledge and from his perch causes havoc with his bow, and he never misses.

Oddly, Buggles observes, there’s yet another of the smaller boars standing quietly behind a tree and away from the action- the beast seems to be content to watch its snarling snuffling kin in action. Alas Buggles’ nature check is so low (‘3’) that he’s not at all suspicious of this behaviour.

Note a little later Vinnie also spies the presence of this calm creature, alas he too is unconcerned by the odd porcine behaviour (yet another low roll).

The fight rumbles on, until almost all of the small boars have been slaughtered, and both of the giant boars are bloodied and almost broken, at which point the boar with a watching brief rushes out into the open and transforms en route into a brutally ugly orc (actually a half-orc, see later). The newly revealed humanoid then shoots a Lightning Bolt into the thick of the melee.

Note Vinnie was also trying and failing to make a nature check to discern that all of this was odd behaviour for wild boars, alas another very low roll followed- the druid therefore concludes that the Dark Squad have somehow threatened the boars territory (or similar).

Back to the action…

The Lightning Bolt zaps and fries the last small boar, and then zips on to leave Daktari bloodied while reducing Vinnie to a frazzled fury (on 4 HP).




*Ignore the Vinnie token bottom right, Vince T(oothed) Tiger is in action, and he's Grrrrrrreat! Note the path of the Lightning Bolt, and the fact that Buggles has just launched himself down at the spellcasting Half-Orc.*

Buggles however up on his stony ledge watches all of this happen, the wood elf races and then skids down the scree and tumbled rock at speed and slams his scimitars into the newly revealed enemy spellcaster, a half-orc. The ugly humanoid wears strange bladed gauntlets (see the image).

The wood elf hits the creature repeatedly, and with an extra action surge- nearly bloodying the enemy in an instant. Seconds later a now wild-shaped Vincen (T)oothed Tiger rushes over and gets his revenge in, the half-orc is left critically wounded and prone by the savage druid.

Moments later Newt compounds the attacker’s misery- paralyzing the half-orc with a Hold Person spell. Buggles however is not for keeping the fellow alive- the rogue/fighter stabs his scimitar through its throat, this after the half-orc enemy manages to quickly throw off the paralyzing spell’s effect.




*Note tokens show dead Boars, Giant or otherwise. Also, nice look for the Half-Orc Talos adherent.*

The last giant boar being laid to rest moments earlier by Daktari.

[Boar attack! 1900 XP]

Vinnie wild-shapes quickly back to shifter form, and then makes use of a scroll of Healing Spirit (for himself), and then still needs more healing when it’s done.

The odd nature of the boar attack, and the newly revealed boar/half-orc, is discussed at length. The surrounding area and everything in it is then investigated carefully, particularly the half-orc, here’s what comes to light-

1) The bandits passed this way earlier this morning- on their way to the ambush site, Buggles is certain- the implication being (perhaps) that the boars and the half-orc were members of the same company, or else in collusion with the bandits.

2) The boars were obviously being controlled by the half-orc.

3) Last bit, the half-orc has no possessions apart from the clothes he wears, however the body (strip searched by Buggles) bears a host of ritual scars and wounds. Vinnie determines that the fellow is an adherent of Talos, the Storm Lord, the Destroyer- a dark god. The half-orc is also likely some sort of northern barbarian, again- certainly not a local.

Which of course just leads to more questions, a brief discussion follows, although the adventurers are keen to get on, the bandit’s trail continues- deeper into Witch Wood.

[Further discussion/investigation 250 XP]

And so, onwards- another thirty minutes following the trail, and uphill, deeper into the woods, until eventually the Dark Squad arrive at their destination. In the side of a low hill is a stone door with surrounding stone stepped and flagged porch/portico area, the ruins of stone walls and a selection of empty-looking crates and barrels in the area. The door is sturdy looking, and closed.

Ram and Buggles go forward to check out the area- it seems to be safe, and the portal itself- which, Ram declares is trapped, but- he’s certain he can disarm it… alas this doesn’t come to pass (he rolls spectacularly low with advantage- ‘3’ & ‘4’). The area before the portal is engulfed in flame as the lower half of the door explodes outwards, the pair suffer- although only slightly with both somehow managing to avoid most of the blast.

[Fiery trap 200 XP]




*The Bandit's Lair? Red square is the blast zone.*

The bottom half of the door is entirely consumed in the explosion, and the portal swings open to reveal a now smoky crypt, there’s a narrow opening- a cavern passage, in the wall opposite, and lights are seen beyond, and seconds later shouting.

But that’s all we have time for this evening, as I said at the start- lots of fighting.

Until then stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.

And thanks to Morrus who let me back in when I forgot my password (actually I cleared the cache and then discovered that I had no idea, as it turns out, what my password to ENWorld was).


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Thanks for another entertaining write-up. I look forward to detailed explanations of the behaviour of Vinnie's digestive tract over the next few sessions.


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Thanks for another entertaining write-up. I look forward to detailed explanations of the behaviour of Vinnie's digestive tract over the next few sessions.



Tbh, it didn't even get mentioned last night- I know, I'm as disappointed as you are.

I'll start the write up tomorrow of last night's adventures.

But here's the bone...

It was all going so smoothly (well, as smoothly as anything goes for the Dark Squad) until Newt flung open a century-long-sealed and trapped door to a crypt, unleashing a terrifying trap- which every PC saved versus (the bastards) and then scurried into the newly revealed crypt and got savaged by a pair of wights.

A little later, when Newt was bleeding out and dying on the floor he said that he 'may have' acted rashly.

It's the 'may have' that still makes me chortle.

Just to say the PCs were in a different fight when Newt did his door opening trick.

Also, it wasn't the wights that did for the tabaxi, he was shot in the back repeatedly and then stabbed (again, repeatedly) after the wights had been dealt with (by his friends).

It was another good session- they like to get to the tipping point quickly at times.

Toodles, I'm supposed to be working.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Buggles

Newt is hilarious, but like I've said before, I don't mind if he gets himself killed just don't drag the rest of us down with you! We don't all have 9 lives, although he must be down to about 3 by now.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #037 Curiosity (nearly) killed the Cat. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 3/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour 

Buggles’ new non-undead servitor
Halibert Shambles Male Human Ex-Warehouseman (Level 3), newly armed and armoured.
Halibert has been sent back to Farhill Mine with the Slagg Brothers, he’s not on this mission.*

This is session 37, and a rolling maul, at least for the first hour or two- and yet another cracker.

Last session the Dark Squad, glorified caravan guards on the Slagg’s Farhill bound wagon’s were ambushed by a dozen or more bandits. They, very obviously, saw the attackers off- and then followed the bandit’s trail back into Witch Woods, they’re keen to have a look around this place as one of the prophecies they were given in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors mentioned the Witch’s Tor.

Are the two places connected? The Dark Squad are keen to find out.

En route to the bandit’s lair the gang were semi-savaged last session by a bunch of boars (including two of the giant variety), the attackers led by a shape-changing half-orc, this bastard also frazzled Vinnie with a Lightning Bolt. Then, after another victory, onwards to a door in a tor (hill) and beyond a crypt style lair (possibly). Alas, the door in question turned out to be trapped- and Ram and Buggles felt the heat.

The chamber espied beyond is indeed an ancient crypt, although with a few empty crates and barrels dotting the area, there’s another sturdy door exiting the place to the west. A hefty sarcophagus to the north, and with a rent- an opening, in the back wall, possibly the route graverobbers took in the past. This narrow passage is illuminated by flickering fire light, shouts- in the common tongue, echo from this direction.

“Rufus? What’s happening?”

The scene set let us therefore now begin the slaughter…

Ram ducks into the dark chamber and stealthily creeps forward, towards the sarcophagi and the opening in the far wall, and… gets shot by a bandit who bobs up from behind the aforementioned sarcophagi and fires a crossbow bolt into the half-elf’s thigh.

The rogue isn’t happy (his stealth roll was a ‘2’) and so changes direction and surges forward tumbling around the sarcophagi and stabbing the bandit through his cold dead heart.

A second bandit appears in the passage, just as Newt scurries into the crypt- two Belphegor’s Fiery Blasts later and the bandit is sent spiralling and flailing backwards, back out of the passage, screaming (briefly) and soon after burned to charred black.

He doesn’t survive.

Vinnie grabs out his wand, and spying an illuminated open area further along the passage, he conjures a swathe of entangling plants to fill the space, but the bandits- the PCs can hear them moving, are already in retreat.




*The start of the fight and the end of the action, for a while- the shambling dead back in the Land of Bad Dead Ancestors fell for Vinnie's entangle spell (repeatedly) but not the bandits. The fight goes on hold... *

It all goes quiet for a while, with the Dark Squad repositioning, readying and holding station, until suddenly a bandit’s head peers around the far-end of the passage, Newt’s reaction Fiery Blast causes the enemy to quickly duck back out of sight.

But now Ram is in motion- sneaking quickly forward to the end of the narrow passage, into a well lit guardroom with tables and chairs here, and to the east a larger cavern with dozens of bedrolls sprawled all about the lair.

There’s also another bandit knelt down loading a crossbow, the poor fool looks up just in time to watch Ram’s rapier pierce his face.

He dies, silently.

But at this point, back in the crypt, everything goes to naughty word, and remarkably quickly.

It goes a little like this.

Newt quickly tires off all the standing around. Note, the PCs held station in the crypt for two or three turns after Vinnie dropped his entangle spell- effectively preventing the bandits from coming out, or the Dark Squad from going in. That is until Vinnie is persuaded to curtail the spell, but at this point, well…

The bored tabaxi therefore rushes over to the sealed door within the crypt and yanks it open- unleashing a terrible spell- a black lipped mouth appears on the ancient portal and growls foul blasphemous curses.

But nothing happens. No effect.

All of the bastard PCs make their (DC 15 Con) saves.

Newt shrugs and continues his solo adventure, down a short set of stairs and into another much smaller crypt, there are two broken sarcophagi in here, and more importantly standing to either side of the entrance are a pair of now grinning wights.

“Meeeee-Oh!”




*Not what the tabaxi was expecting... although, undead- in an ancient sealed crypt with a terrifying trapped door, who would have thought it?*

The undead stab and punch at Newt- bloodying (and worse) the now terrified warlock in an instant. The tabaxi has seen enough, and using his feline agility he turns and leaps back up the stairs- yowling and pointing back the way he came as he exits the smaller crypt.




*Newt's Feline Agility used to be something he employed solely to safely navigate the battle, these days it seems most often to be used to escape whatever new terror he has inadvertently unleashed upon the Dark Squad. *

[Curiosity killed the what now? 200 XP we laughed sooo hard]

Note, Newt also had a bag of temporary hit points- obviously they went first, and his hit point maximum is further reduced after the wight’s life draining attacks.

Daktari charges down the stairs and into the newly revealed crypt.

It may be worth pointing out at this juncture that the barbarian is being played this evening by Bear, who also plays Newt- funny that.

The cod-Russian yelling barbarian rages, and with Shatterspike, his magical longsword, starts cutting into the undead- and with a Crit and two hits, and while employing Reckless Attack & Frenzy.

The wights, of course, get into their work- and there’s no space for any other members of the Dark Squad to get into the fight, or even to see for sure what’s going on down there. That is until Vinnie begins screaming for Daktari to draw the wights out into the larger chamber, which eventually the barbarian comprehends and then complies.

The wights, obviously keen to escape their post-life prison, swiftly follow the barbarian out and into the melee.

Daktari takes hit after hit, and is very quickly bloodied, but Newt is still blasting and Vinnie is still failing to hit anything with his Produce Flame spell- just like old times. Buggles, in the corner, continues to fire his longbow- never missing. Ram meantime dives into the thick of the action- keen to get his undead bane rapier, Deadend, into play.

The fight rumbles on, and perhaps its worth reminding you about the bandits- so, what the PCs don’t know is that there’s another entrance/exit to the bandit’s lair. So, when the wights exit the crypt the bandit captain leader of this gang is positioned just outside the door through which the Dark Squad entered the crypt. The fellow is watching the action within, over the course of the next few turns the remainder of the bandits in the lair (including two thugs and a veteran) join their leader. They’re waiting for their moment.

Eventually the first wight is cut down by Ram, although it’s the cumulative effect- and the second wight doesn’t last much longer- the undead terror is blasted to pieces by Newt’s Fiery Blasts.

[The Wights are destroyed 1400 XP]

However, in doing so the tabaxi also retreats back into the doorway of the crypt, effectively presenting the bandits outside with the perfect target- Newt’s back.




*Newt blasts the last Wight dead, safe at last... THUNK! THUNK! THUNK!*

Crossbows fire, two bolts hit home- but that’s not enough, and so the bandit captain steps in and cuts Newt down, and soon after he’s failing death saves.

Meantime Daktari charges into the bandit captain now blocking the crypt door, he knocks the fellow back, and then with an inspiration point launches his attacks, the barbarian remember is still raging (and still employing Frenzy & Reckless Attack).




*Daktari in the thick of the action. Note Newt's token is turned on its side to indicate he has fallen. Often, in game, the turning of the token procedure becomes a little ceremony, with at least one person hum-farting the last post, and always accompanied by only slightly supressed giggling. *

Daktari gets in another critical hit, this one on the bandit captain, however he is also quickly surrounded, and taking hits himself- five in the next few moments.

Vinnie Calls Lightning into the clearing outside of the crypt, the first bolt electrifying three of the attackers, badly wounding two of them.

Buggles and Ram take it in turns to sink arrows into the bandit captain, and another Crit from Buggles there, and the critically wounded leader is soon after looking to escape the fight.

But that doesn’t happen, the frenzied Daktari cuts the bandit leader down, and then leaves one of the hefty thugs that was moments ago delightedly clubbing him, also critically wounded.

And soon after pretty much all of the bandits are looking to escape the fracas.

One of the thugs cuts and runs, and goes dashing off back into the Witch Woods, the bandit veteran however toughs it out and slices Daktari some more (including another Crit), the barbarian is breathing hard- down from seventy to about ten hit points.

Vinnie gets to Newt with a Cure Wounds, the tabaxi opens his eyes- “Are theyyyyy dead yet?”, he asks the Druid- who shakes his head in reply.

Moments later the rogues drop their bows, now that Daktari has moved forward and cleared the exit, and grab out their blades and leap into the melee…

It doesn’t last for much longer- Buggles decapitates a bandit, the last remaining thug tries to flee the scene but in an act of revenge is blasted in the back by a yowling and delighted Newt- the thug dies.

The veteran however is a much tougher proposition, and with good armour, a big bag of hit points and three attacks- it takes everything the Dark Squad has got with the trio of warriors (Daktari, Buggles & Ram) constantly harrying, Newt blasting and Vinnie Calling more Lightning.

Eventually the cursing brute is slain, Buggles applying the killing blow- and with yet another critical hit.

And… the fight is over.

[Bandits dead 1450 XP]

In retrospect I should have waded in with the bandits while the PCs were beset by the wights, but… I’m such a nice guy, ask Stu (playing Buggles) I bit his head off sometime during the above fracas.

Sorry (again) Stu.

Then calm… and the Dark Squad, after a cursory look around, head back into the crypt and take a breather for a short while, this after checking that the place is definitely deserted- no more enemies. A short rest is taken, and the exhausted barbarian and near-death experience Newt take a while to recover their composure, and their senses.

The area is searched, the crypt is a crypt- there’s not much else to tell- or else nothing of interest apart from a few treasures are found. It looks like the wights had been locked away for a while- centuries, perhaps. The bandit’s lair encompasses a pair of caverns full of the usual debris of a life lived in the wilds, and as thieves. Lots of stolen goods, a little gold and silver here and there and a slew of other portable, and possibly valuable, things.




*The Bandit's Lair, or is it the Witch's Tor- it could be both.*

However, there are few clues as to who the bandits actually are, the bodies of the fallen are examined- they look like toughs and/or thugs, hired hands- mercenaries. Which chimes in with the fact that some of the dead guy’s personal effects indicate that they had travelled to the Saltmarsh region from Luskan, and Neverwinter.

The Dark Squad are, of course, suspicious- and keen to report their findings to the proper authorities.

[Bandit investigations 250 XP]

However they are as of yet not convinced that they have found the Witch’s Tor mentioned in the prophecy. So, back outside, and then a short climb to the top of the hill (or tor), but- there’s nothing there, just a grassy/rocky plateau looking down over Witch Wood.

The Dark Squad can even see the lights of Lowden in the distance.

A lot of searching about takes place, but there’s really nothing on the hilltop to see, this (probably) isn’t the Witch’s Tor.

Although, there’s a beautiful moment when the adventurers stop to see if there are any shooting stars to be seen in the darkening sky. Just for info the Witch’s Tor prophecy mentions a ‘star fall’. Remarkably a shooting star flashes by, but that’s just because Gwen was looking to wish upon one, and she rolled a ‘20’.

[Gwen (& Buggles, it is implied) wish upon a shooting star 200 XP]

But it is getting late, early evening (nearly 8 PM), and the Dark Squad have a two or so hour trek, they reckon, back down the hill- through Witch Wood and to the nearest point of light on the map- Lowden.

And so it goes, and the journey is easy all the way, the sights and sounds of Witch Wood are normal- natural, nothing untoward happens, all the way to Lowden. The Dark Squad arrive at the large village just in time to get a drink, and after the flash of a platinum piece, a bath at a fine inn called the Tufted Duck.




*From the Witch Wood to Lowden.*

All is well with the world, and the PCs sleep soundly in their rather fine rooms, waited on- hand and foot, all for the price of one gold piece for the night. Vinnie warns the guys ahead of time not to flash too much money around, as he said-

“Take it easy mez amis wiz zer treasure, we ‘ave already destabilised the economy of Ashby.”

Just to remind you the PCs spent the best part of a couple of hundred GP in the village of Ashby in maybe two or three hours, and bought nothing much- save the hearts and minds of the good folk there.

The next day, suitably rested and after a full breakfast, the gang get directions from Reg Pikeshaft, proprietor of the Tufted Duck, to the local Watchhouse. Once there they eventually meet with the Lowden’s Watch Captain, Barbara Lighthouse, or as she becomes known to the Squad- “Babs”.

[Lowden and the Tufted Duck 250 XP]

Babs is a tough as nails, middle-aged, no-nonsense woman- and clearly knows her job and the region well. The Dark Squad report the events in Witch Wood, and also the bandit attack on the road. Babs is very grateful, she further warns the adventurers of sightings not just of bandits, but also of goblins on the move in the locale. Babs further promises to send a couple of ranger-types to the crypt/bandit’s lair in Witch Wood, if only to confirm the Dark Squad’s story.

Lastly, she promises to send a report of the Dark Squad’s activities, and anything else her people find out from the abandoned lair, to Elias Fireborn- the head of the watch in Saltmarsh. Elias, she states, is as keen as she is to ensure that the region stays safe. She further promises to send a copy of her report to Vinnie (who does most of the talking for the Dark Squad- as always) at Farhill Mine. The Dark Squad have made a friend, and someone with a little authority, that could be useful.

[Reporting to the authorities 300 XP]

Then… to Farhill, and so nearly four hours later, and footsore, the Dark Squad are back to the mine, and then after a little more shopping, and after also checking in with the Slaggs (and Halibert Shambles) the team are called into a ‘proper’ meeting with Manistrad Copperlocks and her factotum/shadow, Golf Kindle.

The PCs know this is a serious meeting because they are for the first time allowed past the guards and into the mine proper, it seems Manistrad has a real job for them… a paid job.




*Blimey, this must be important, the Dark Squad are allowed through the door marked "Staff Only"*

But we’ll get to that in the second part of this write up, keep in mind there was only forty or so minutes of the session left at this point. So, not much more to follow, but it’s a new adventure and so… well, it requires a separate update just to keep things neat and tidy.

See you in a bit.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Buggles

As the ranger of the group, its my job to make sure we don't get lost, so I drew this map based on the directions given to us by old Dwarfy One-Arm. I think we can all head into the Underdark in confidence now. I realise I'm getting ahead of the DM here as he hasn't described our next mission yet, but its always best to be one step ahead. The only thing I can't remember is WHY we're going into the Underdark and what we're supposed to do after the Duargar Bridge, but I'm sure our friendly DM will illuminate those fine details shortly.


----------



## Goonalan

I'm just writing up the next part of the session, and so- at the end of your journey is a bridge guarded by Duergar, Manistrad wants to know what's beyond the bridge, why are the duergar guarding this place- there must be a reason?

And keep in mind, the Duergar can not learn about Farhill Mine, "you can't lead them back here!" was I think how she put it in the meeting.

Paul


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #037b Manistrad’s Mission & Old Gorm’s Deal.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 3/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour 

Buggles’ new non-undead servitor
Halibert Shambles Male Human Ex-Warehouseman (Level 3), newly armed and armoured.
Halibert has become an adventurer, he’s now a member of the Twilight Squad.

Good riddance, I say.*

This is session 37b, and the start of something else…

Manistrad and Golf have a job for the Dark Squad, a proper job

“We may have a problem in the mine- Grey Dwarves!”

And the Dark Squad don’t much like the duergar.

So, they’re up for it- although first Manistrad delivers a short lecture on the joys of the Underdark.

The adventurers agree a price and get to meet Old Gorm, who has a story to tell, and directions to the Dark Squad’s destination.




*Old Gorm, he looks like the kind of dwarf you don't want to REDACTED mess with.*

“So, we went down vent shaft REDACTED and took a wander to the REDACTED cavern- that's a straight route REDACTED, and wide and REDACTED- the stone is REDACTED in places but an elf could find the way- no offence mister.”

“You'll be a REDACTED out when you hit REDACTED cavern, you'll have to watch all REDACTED and REDACTED when you're going over the REDACTED. The place is an REDACTED, it goes to lots of other places and so lots of folk pass by- keep your REDACTED open. You need to be on the REDACTED side of the REDACTED, REDACTED to the REDACTED- REDACTED- REDACTED side of nearly REDACTED, mind."

But by now you’ve got the joke- the thing is Old Gorm has advised the PCs of where they have to go, but… this happened in game, and the PCs had time to ask plenty of questions. So, I’m not repeating Old Gorm’s directions here (in this text) because that’s part of the test- the Dark Squad are going to have to find their own way.

If they get lost…

Snigger. Well, that would be terrible.

But let’s tune in to Old Gorm again for a bit-

“So, a hundred yards more outta the spider's lair and there's red heat ahead- magma, and a scree slope into it and a tatty old bridge. Real bad stone, no pride whoever built that thing- grey dwarves!”

Old Gorm spits in disgust.

“Anyway, sometimes you get a shimmer-light off the fire rivers, and we saw 'em- just in time, two duergar standing on the other side of the gap.”

“If it was just two duergar en route to someplace else it wouldn't have been a problem, but two of 'em guarding a bridge.”

Manistrad steps in here, and makes clear that they’re not looking to start a war, and very specifically what she doesn’t want is to give away the location of the mine. The grey dwarves cannot be allowed to follow the Dark Squad back to Farhill.

But Manistrad needs, real bad, to know what’s beyond the duergar guarded bridge, although she’s also a little afeared of the answer.

Old Gorm finishes his story.

“Anyway, that's when the bad stuff started to happen, we both knew we had to get back- only back in the cavern full of webs- well, the spiders were at us, and it got bad. Harfnag, was leading the way- half a dozen of the eight-legged bastards jumped on him. He never even screamed.”

“I ran, I ran and didn't look back.”

“Shot across the cavern and straight to the exit.”

“I didn't realise one of the little bastards had landed on my pack, bit me on the shoulder- I smushed it against a wall- killed it. But the wound got infected and... well, I'm a miner no longer.”

Old Gorm's right arm is amputated at the shoulder.

“Poison, remember to stay clean down there- it's a nasty place the Underdark.”

The Dark Squad, of course, have got questions- lots of questions, but eventually- the deal is done, they’re going into the Underdark on the morrow.

Three days journey to the bridge, and three days back again- should everything go well. The PCs conclude their business and then take the time to pack more food and water for the trip, they also stock up on a variety of other potentially useful items- rope, grappling hooks etc.

Only a little later the Dark Squad run into Old Gorm again, or else Old Gorm finds them out, and then ushers them into a dark corner for a discrete conflab.

“Listen fellers, what's it matter how many days you folks spend down below- as long as the job gets done right. Only, what with me losing my arm and all, and with Harfnag gone... well, we found something else down there.”

“I'd split the find with yer if you went and pulled it out, probably only a day or two out of your way?”

“What's your thinking- I'll spit and swear to share, 50/50- but you'll need to be all in or else I'll not say where the shine is?”

The Dark Squad are up for a little extra treasure, and the 50/50 split is agreed, and Old Gorm has a fresh set of directions to the shine.

“So, back in the REDACTED cavern, there's another way out- a REDACTED REDACTED passage by the REDACTED REDACTED- just follow the REDACTED and you'll find it. It's tight in REDACTED but, it's not impassable.”

And again, I’m not repeating the directions to Old Gorm’s treasure here, so good luck- you’re going to have to find your own way.

The Dark Squad have yet more questions, of course, but we’re over time already, and so the session… ends.

But just to make clear, more for the players than you dear reader-

Find the duergar bridge, find out what’s beyond it- do it stealthily if you can, whatever you do don’t allow the duergar to know that Farhill Mine exists.

[Manistrad & Old Gorm Underdark REDACTED quest 500 XP]

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #038 Too Smart For That.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 3/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

This is session 38, and I don’t know quite how to explain it…

Almost nothing dies, by which I mean no enemies, oh but- sorry, two kobolds bought the farm (euphemism for deceased). That’s it, and I tried- I laid on a smorgasbord of unfriendly folk, and… well, read on- it was, weird.

It was like they (the players) were trying to do the thing that they had been asked to do.

Y’know, properly.

So, weird.

But let’s start with weird, picture this…

A low-ceilinged bunkhouse in a mine hut- six camp beds, a sprawl of clutter- a large wooden table, gouged and graffitied, and surrounded by mismatched chairs. A stove crackles and pops, as it warms the place, and casts light on the two hunched companions at the table.

The first an ugly elf, Buggles’ face is all odd angles- cheekbones that could cut cloth but the overall effect sometimes makes folk turn away. Opposite the clearly concentrating adventurer a short and slight creature- all bone and armour, the rictus grin of Gwen meets the rogue’s gaze.

Buggles nods down at the last card he laid on the table, and then nods again at the last card Gwen laid too.

Gwen follows her master’s gaze.

The elf continues nodding at the two (matched) cards, more vigorously this time.

“SNAP! Ohhh! Come on Gwen! It’s not difficult, I’m not going through the rules again…”

In the background, on his bed, the propped Vincenzo spies over his book at the card playing duo, mutters- as he often does, “Sacre-bleu, it iz… against nay-chure.” Then harrumphs some more until finally settling into his book- a treatise on dragon lore, most interesting.

“Remember if the cards are the same number… THE SAME NUMBER”, Buggles makes clear as he points from the ten of swords to the ten of dragons. “The same… a ten, we say…”

There is however another source of light in the otherwise shadowy room, another- smaller fire over in the far corner of the slightly fetid chamber, and sat before the small conflagration, cross-legged, and swathed in the smoke of expensive and cloyingly sweet incense is the tabaxi warlock, Newt.

Ram, propped on his bed, watches the strange creature like a hawk, very aware that Newt is up to something.

Vinnie had argued with the warlock earlier, called the tabaxi out for some of his ethical missteps- the worship of fiends, idolatry in general, consorting with devils, his ranting rages, his constant collecting of viscera and body parts, and for the fact that after the tabaxi has been in the bathroom there are always clumps of fur left on the soap.

The argument had raged a while, but Newt didn’t really understand Vinnie’s accusations, the tabaxi is soul bound to a pair of fiends, what’s he supposed to do?

But now the odd tabaxi is humming and rumbling some sort of dissonant non-tune, eyes screwed tight shut, and his hands, disconcertingly, in the flames.

With Ram watching on.

Finally the spell is completed, and at the last instant- in the tabaxi’s mind it is clear that he has a choice, is he seeking Belphagor’s favour, or else the favour of his new devilish beau, Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar.

Newt chooses Belphegor, his first love, his primo fiend.

The spell finds favour- the fire flares and…

THUMP.

The sound comes from above, something just landed on the roof of the hut- and now all eyes within the room are on the spot. Save for Gwen’s, the skeleton takes a moment to rearrange her cards, she’s going to have to work really hard to prolong Buggles’ winning streak.

But Shhhh! Don’t tell the elf.

“Well?” Ram asks.

“I have summoned a creature to help us with our task- to aid us during our time in the Underdark.” Newt declares with a fiendish grin, and then heads for the door of the hut.

“What av yew summoned? What man-ur of fiend av yew…” Vinnie splutters while levering himself upright.

“Just a bat.” Newt grumbles. “Just a plain old bat, nothing fiendish… nothing, strange. I’m fed up with you always… Oh!”

But at this point the conversation, and the members of the Dark Squad, have moved outside. In the last light of day, and silhouetted against the sinking sun on the roof of their hut is a bat, a nine foot tall bat- swathed in rubber-black cloak-like wings. Its furred, feral and somewhat fiendish looking visage starring down at the newly assembled crowd.

And in Newt’s mind a rumbling voice sounds- “Belphegor sends greetings to his faithful servant. I am… Gerald!”

“Oh fu…” Newt mutters, but out loud.

“Will he fit… in the Underdark, I mean?” Ram enquires, grinning.

Newt wonders the same thing, and seconds later the nine foot tall giant bat, sorry- Gerald, shrinks down to become, well... a regular bat sized (tiny), and then flutters down to nestle in the tabaxi’s fur, almost disappearing from sight.

Gerald will fit in the Underdark.

All is well with the world.

Excitement over, the Dark Squad head back inside.

[The summoning of Gerald 250 XP]

Gerald is Newt’s new familiar- I had no warning he was going to do this, it seems the tabaxi has given up on calling Jot to serve him (for now). Shame, I was keen to get the little guy back in action.

And so, early the next morning, the Dark Squad enter Farhill Mine proper, descend to Vent Shaft One- and it’s a straight path north from here, a full day’s trek- to the bridge cavern, and so on we go.

The Underdark is a dark and empty place, or so it seems at first- just to note the PCs are having to make lots of checks here, and with a little added roleplay at each juncture, a successful check moves the Dark Squad on- an hour closer to their destination. A failure or other mishap, well- there may be consequences.

But again, this first day’s travel, as Old Gorm made clear, is an easy-ish hike, north and down- don’t stray, stick to the main cavern passage and you can’t go wrong.

There’s only one mishap to report, an over excited Daktari (played by Jim (Vinnie) this session) attempts to lever a few boulders out of the path, alas at the exact moment he attempts his feat of strength the entire passage shifts and shimmies hard right. The newly loosed boulders become craggy bowling balls- the Dark Squad are briefly the pins, and several of them get skittled.

The tremor subsides, the Dark Squad (some of them) pick themselves up, dust themselves down- and after a few harsh words for the barbarian, head off again.

It takes a full ten hours for the adventurers to get to the bridge cavern, at which time we enter explore mode- and with Gerald taking the lead, Newt piggybacking the bat’s senses. But the bridge cavern appears to be empty, it is huge of course, and with the expected crevasse-cum-chasm bisecting it, bridged by, well… a sturdy looking stone bridge.




*I swear to you it took over fifteen minutes to get the PCs from the edge of the map- bottom right, to their present position (approx. fifty feet away from where they started), such was the prevaricating and- I'm not going first. They were officially (TM) 'spooked', Buggles had been chatting up the dangers of the Underdark- see later.*

[To the bridge cavern 250 XP]

The Dark Squad are very (very) cautious, it takes a good twenty minutes around the VTT to finally convince them that there’s nothing untoward or dangerous in the area. Gerald also locates a ledge to the northern side of the massive chamber, a safe haven- somewhere to rest, as Old Gorm told them.

Note the players are very much doing the ‘scare’ for themselves here- there’s lots of fretting going on, Buggles is doing great work for me- “we could be attacked from above, we could be attacked from the rear… This place is a terrifying death trap- remember that!” He’s a cheery bugger.

Eventually the Dark Squad get situated up on the ledge, this after spending another ten minutes creeping around to check the place out first- there are signs that other Underdark dwellers/travellers have camped here in the past.




*The Dark Squad's ledge-top campsite, home for the night.*

But again, the place is silent, safe… empty.

Newt conjures his Leomund’s Tiny Hut, and the Dark Squad shuffle inside for supper and discussions.

Note the first item up for discussion is- “Why is Gerald the bat wearing a cloak?” Buggles is ever-so keen to discover, but… What the hell? As it turns out Buggles has been working under the misapprehension that the giant/tiny Gerald is wearing a cloak. My initial description of Gerald mentioned that his wings were wrapped around him like a cape/cloak.

Buggles thought… but never mind, the elf is also keen to find out whether Gerald could be used for ‘rides’, and will he be allowed to pet him?

The strange wood elf has taken to Gerald, a little later in the session Buggles also orders Gwen to ‘guard’ Newt. It seems the warlock’s stock (already high) has also gone up again with the elf.

[The cloaked bat mystery 250 XP]




*Hanging out in the Hut.*

There however also seems to be a difference of opinion as to which of the tunnels the Dark Squad should be taking for the next part of their journey. The conversation goes back and forth for a short while, with each player taking it in turns to read their notes aloud to their colleagues.

Eventually, after a three versus one (Buggles) vote, a direction is decided.

Just to remind you Old Gorm gave the guys directions to the duergar bridge, a three day journey through the Underdark wilds, he however used various dwarven/mining idioms and colloquialisms in his speech. But the adventurers/players had all the time they needed to ask questions as things went on. It seems however that not everyone agreed on the answers and/or meaning of Old Gorm’s words.

Funny that.

It’s like the DM was trying to make it deliberately difficult, or else- obscure.

Lolz.

[Direction discussions 250 XP]

So, food and sleep- and already Ram is feeling the strain, one level of exhaustion after his first day in the Underdark, note he is however just about to sleep this penalty off. Let’s hope nothing happens before he’s finished his rest.

Note the PCs each have to make a DC 10 (at least- subject to activities) Con save or else gain a level of exhaustion at the end of each day’s travel, remember this is all rough (hot and dry) terrain- and with plenty of ups and downs, and also… well, it’s tense down here in the dark.

Ram failed his roll, and then failed again after using an inspiration point to re-roll it, it seems the swashbuckling ex-smuggler is less attuned to the Dark Squad’s present environ.

So, first watch- Buggles, and very soon after (maybe only twenty minutes later) the sound of yelping, yapping- and soon after all of the Dark Squad are on alert, there’s no need for the elf to wake his comrades, such is the noise.

Whoever or whatever it is coming is not trying to be quiet at all.

Just to note Gerald G. Bat is on watch up above the ledge on which the Dark Squad rest, while Gwen is sprawled in skeleton form at the foot of the scree of rocks that lead up onto the same ledge. The long-passed duergar has orders to attack any unknown creature that attempts to climb to our heroes rest.

So, Buggles is actually on watch, and there are indeed kobolds in the cavern, possibly dozens of them- from the noise (there are actually around about thirty). Seconds later and the rest of the Squad assemble to view the action.

Vinnie (and one other PC- but I’ve forgotten who else speaks draconic) can hear some of what the rabble are saying- it becomes clear that the kobolds are frightened and fleeing, something is hunting them.

The Dark Squad, and here’s the start of the remarkable, hold station. Even when a slew of kobolds skitter by- across the bridge and in prime position for a Newt flavoured Fireball, he does so love those.

The problems however start when a scattered bunch of the fleeing kobolds, this group lead by a winged variant, spy the ledge (but not the Dark Squad). The kobolds make for the newly spotted hiding place, activating Gwen’s watch.

However at this point Vinnie has already laced the ground with his spike growth, the first kobold climbing to the ledge slips and succumbs to the razor sharp stones. Ram meantime shoots the flying kobold, critically wounding it- while Newt does better still.

“Flee this place, death is here- lead your comrades across the bridge!”

The tabaxi’s suggestion (spell) is accepted as the absolute truth, and the badly injured winged kobolds leads his terrestrial comrades away from the ledge and back towards the bridge.




*They let Kobolds go... Sheesh. Are you sure this is the Dark Squad?*

Although one kobold miscreant remains behind- fighting the newly risen Gwen, which is enough to raise Buggles’ hackles, the rogue/fighter sneaks into position and then shoots the kobold dead.

But that’s all she wrote… the remaining kobolds are watched from afar, but are otherwise allowed to flee the scene.

Bugger!

Quite obviously (in retrospect) this was a set-up by me- your fiendish DM, I figured (incorrectly, as it turns out) that the Dark Squad couldn’t/wouldn’t pass up on a bunch of easy kills, but the bastards gone and proved me wrong.




*Buggles: "More demons?" Newt: "No, Maw Demons- Maw! Maw!" Buggles: "I know that but how many more? You're not making sense Catkins." *

They are however in prime position to watch the main event, it starts with a pack of slavering hyenas that come rushing into the bridge cavern from the same passageway through which the kobold’s entered. In the midst of the hyena pack are a quintet or more of gnoll witherlings- the skeletal versions of the ferocious beasts. Also along for the ride are at least two squat maw demons- many-legged/limbed, massive-mouthed, ugly gurgling beasts, as identified by Newt.




*The Headliners of the fight (the Gnolls) are allowed to go on their way- no show tonight.*

Last to traverse the great cavern, and across the bridge in rapid pursuit of the kobolds, are the gnolls themselves, a pack of a dozen or more of the terrifying howling, slavering killers.

As Jim (playing Vinnie) said at the time- “Sheeet! We would have still been still fighting this lot at the end of the next session.”

I think there were between 50 and 60 potential enemies in the two groups.

It certainly would have been fun to get a three-way going on, but alas- it was not to be, the Dark Squad are too smart for that.

Hang on.

Hang on.

I’ve checked back through every session, I’ve never written that before- “the Dark Squad are too smart for that.”

Kidding, of course, but it was weird to watch.

And, of course, a great call.

[Watch the Kobolds and Gnolls rushing by 1000 XP]

The rest of the night passes without incident, this after the Dark Squad take the time to reset their watch, and after checking that the bridge cavern is once again clear of enemies.

Day one in the Underdark is done- it’s a dangerous place, just like Old Gorm and Manistrad told them.

So, day two in the Underdark, and the nor-nor-west passage is taken, and as Old Gorm stated the tunnel mostly slopes upwards, again it’s a fairly straight route, a few branching passages here and there but otherwise, well, the chances of getting lost are slight.

That said the journey is not without incident, about an hour or two out of bridge cavern and Ram leading the group, sneaking a little way ahead of his companions, spots something marked high up on a stalactite/stalagmite conjoined pillar.

This after a ‘27’ perception check.




*How good are Ram's eyes? I can't see anything written there... He should have a go at spot-the-ball.*

The Dark Squad gather and guard as the rogue climbs to see what it is- marked on the stone are elvish letters, although the usage is a little bewildering at first- that is until Ram works out that this is a drow sign. The warning states, “demons ahead”, which causes a little consternation in the ranks when translated.

But, this is the Dark Squad, and so we venture on- and the passage it has become noticeable is now dotted with high cavern openings either side of the equally tall thoroughfare. Note the main passage the adventurers are following meanders between five and thirty feet wide but is easily sixty feet high, the cavern openings are high up at almost roof level.

Then a scream, or else… but none of the PCs can identify either the location, except to say it came from ahead somewhere, or else the source- best guess some unknown creature with a mouth and a voice just met its demise.

The hearty trek turns quickly into a stealthy crawl, the Dark Squad spend nearly twenty minutes carefully, cautiously, moving along the main passage- once or twice there’s a noise- a gurgling sound, a crunching sound, a slurping sound but… otherwise, nothing else to report.

It’s… well, unnerving, but after another fifteen or so minutes it is evident that the threat has passed, and so the Dark Squad once again increase their pace, and they can collectively smell the damp and green- they’re expecting a fungus cavern of titanic proportions ahead.

And so it proves.

However, before we get to that just another little aside to report, Buggles- still doing great work by repeatedly reminding his friends just how nasty the Underdark is. The wood elf enhances the mood by making the following statement-

“Remember guys, down here we’re the prey- and not the predators.”

Which, of course, maverick number two of our group- Newt, instantly takes umbrage with-

“We are the Dark Squad, we are always the predators, never the prey.”

The difference of opinion however attracts only chuckles from the duo’s boon companions, and so we progress.

[Dark Squad predator or prey 250 XP]




*"What are these? Enemies?" Buggles asks, warily. "Fun-guy" Vinnie simply states. Buggles looks momentarily nonplussed, and then decides to accept the compliment- "Thanks, you're not so bad yourself- I mean, you could smile more."*

Into the aforementioned titanic fungus forest. Note the cavern here is perhaps a hundred or so feet wide, at its widest point, the ceiling undulates from twenty or so feet of headspace to places in which the roof is way beyond the range of the PCs darkvision. There is a slow moving but broad stream that hugs the eastern wall of the snaking cavern, while the rest of the way is a swathe- a forest of fungi of a myriad varieties, shapes and sizes. There’s also a well-worn trail that follows close to the river’s course.

[To the great fungus cavern 250 XP]

There’s a lot of wary going on here, and lots of checks getting made.




*It's a massive cavern, or else the fiendish DM has set the square size for the map really small- it's just a matter of perspective.*

Note Vinnie identifies several fungi that can be used for food and water- primarily barrelstalks, but he also locates a few clusters of nightlights, there’s a fair amount of bioluminescence in the here, and the hum, whirr and click of fulsome insect life.

There’s some thought of stopping to investigate the place a little more thoroughly, and talk about gathering some extra food and water, but the consensus is- let’s get on. This cavern, according to the Dark Squad’s collective notes, is going to take several hours to traverse, which proves to be the case.

But the Dark Squad are on it, and you put them in the initiative tracker and make them work as a team, well… it’s an absolute delight to witness.

Again, just weird.

There’s a brief discussion, a little way into this section of the journey, Old Gorm’s treasure can be found by following the river in this cavern, or so the Dark Squad say. But the decision is to head for the duergar bridge first, the treasure for the return run. There’s a vote, of course, the result- as almost always, three to one (Newt).

Have you spotted the pattern?

The one in the ‘three to one’ is always either Newt or Buggles, funny that.

And the last act of this session, well that’s the part in which the Dark Squad find the narrow tunnel, half submerged in mud and slip- the next section of their journey. This place they have all remembered, was home to a giant lizard which Old Gorm and his companion Harfnag fought and killed. It is, they have been warned, an ideal place for predators to gather and wait, and it’ll take the Dark Squad at least an hour to find their way through.

[Traverse the great fungus cavern 250 XP]

The other side of these tunnels will mark the end of their second day’s travel in the Underdark, they just have to make it through.

But you get what I am doing here, the Dark Squad certainly did- lots of skill checks, lots of description of what the PCs are doing, and lots of things to provoke their danger senses. Roll low on the checks, or do the wrong thing, and… well, bad things can happen. Roll high and/or do the right things and the journey goes on, unimpeded. The potential for harm (or otherwise) is apparent in every hour of travel, the Underdark is a different world.

The longest discussion at the end of the session was not the usual one, in which player after player recounts their PCs success, “how many did I get with that fireball?” that kind of thing. The main part of the chatter at the end of this one revolved around the fact that the PCs were a) restrained and cautious, and b) they were reliant on their skills, and not their ability to inflict unlimited (seemingly) hurt.

Good one, another cracker.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

I like the idea of rolling for exhaustion at the end of a day in the underdark. I may well "borrow" the idea.


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> For the Twilight Squad - maybe a monkey to help get them into scrapes




Apologies, just checking back on the story when I spotted this and read it again.

They have a monkey already, he's a cheeky monkey and his name is Bubbles, I mean Buggles.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #039 Temporary Hit Points- the clue’s in the name.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 3/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

This is session 39, and here we go some more, we’re in the Underdark- and it’s dangerous, although the Dark Squad are staying safe, playing it cool, not getting involved in any potential contretemps situations.

Real cool…

It doesn’t last.

And I know- the Dark Squad not just opening up with all that they’ve got, what’s that all about. I reckon they’ve all been replaced by doppelgangers. Pacifist doppelgangers at that.

So, this is the last leg of their journey for day two in the dark- a series of long low and windy tunnels, half filled with mud and slip throughout, and with low ceilings at every turn. It’s a right royal pain in the backside, and is going to involve plenty of checks en route. Gerald, the bat (if you remember, Newt’s familiar) is therefore sent out for a scout around, although the wily DM is describing what Gerald is sensing- and pointedly not revealing the map.

Newt is therefore trying the best he can to draw/work-out what lies ahead, and all of the passages just seem to lead to other passages- it’s not easy to figure the right way to go.

However, the place seems to be safe- no enemies spotted, top work.

Eventually Vinnie conjures a little Pass Without Trace and Ram, the danger man, leads the Dark Squad onwards.

[Recon 100 XP]

But, every now and then, there’s a sudden drumming or else clicking sound, Buggles hears it first, and then Vinnie tunes into it to. Something is quite definitely in here with the Dark Squad, at least that’s the conclusion drawn. Newt blasts fiery… well, he blasts randomly into the darkness ahead. Yes, he’s attacking the darkness (Can I have a Mountain Dew?). Apologies, that was a very old joke.

But there’s nothing showing itself and believe me the PCs are looking everywhere- I mean everywhere, 32 perception checks later and the gang have made their way though another area of low passage and are into a slightly more open space.

This larger sodden passage runs west to east, and with a twelve foot ceiling at it’s highest point, and it’s much wider- nearly twenty feet in places.

But the ticking, or clicking, or drumming sound is still sounding from back in one of the low passage the PCs have already passed through.

Vinnie and Buggles are now certain.

There’s some consternation in the ranks however, this mainly due to the fact that no matter how many perception checks- nothing is spotted, only heard. The PCs zoom in on the sound- no problems, but they see nothing, just another low-ceilinged empty (save for the muck and the filth) passage.

Vinnie is scrolling out loud through a list of potential enemies, mainly concentrating on those that are invisibility-enabled, or else critters that are able to camouflage themselves incredibly well. Or else the enemy is smaller, and hidden within the murk and the mud.

Or else… but you get what’s going on here.

Experienced players running through their back catalogues, trying to fathom what shape their next enemy will take.

Just to make clear we’re over thirty minutes into the session already, nearer 45 minutes, the PCs are less than fifty feet into this map- actually much less, they’re probs only thirty feet in to the tunnels.

Potential attacks are spotted around every corner, it’s slow going- so slow that Buggles, at the back of the crowd- and mostly keeping out of the chatter, starts up with his flute playing. Not exactly conducive combined with stealth checks, but… you get it, we’re at a crawl.

Last week it was Buggles’ job to stir the pot, this week Vinnie (and others) are doing my work for me.

Nice!

So, this could take a while- if the Dark Squad keep this pace up, particularly as Newt remembers- Old Gorm said that it would take them at least an hour to get through these tight watery caverns.

[Initial attempts to get through the watery cavern passages 250 XP]

Fear not dear reader- that doesn’t happen, I’m just getting them lined up, the enemies are about to arrive. And I chose this moment because, well… Vinnie, in his best Hicks voice (Aliens), at this point did the “they’re coming from the walls, man”, line.

Although, at the time, he didn’t know that that’s exactly what was about to happen.

Suddenly the Dark Squad are beset from both sides- and front and back, by leaping, stabbing and slicing kruthik. Just young/hatchlings mind, but it takes a while for the PCs to work out what’s going on here. The little buggers, like trapdoor spiders, launching themselves at the PCs from their myriad holes in the walls, and the ceiling. The holes, all of them, covered by thin skins of dirt- it’s an ideal ambush spot.

They’re coming from the walls, man.

There are very quickly a dozen or so kruthik young in the fight, Buggles gets critted, while Gwen takes multiple hits- note these two are last in the party marching order. Daktari manages to cut one of the alien-looking creatures down, Ram repeats the trick, but the little bastards have tough armour and are otherwise proving difficult to hit.




*"They're coming out of the walls, man!" Gwen proves to be a Kruthik magnet.*

Gwen takes more hits (and she’s AC 19, and my dice are on fire), Ram gets clawed and sliced, Newt Belphegor blasts another kruthik dead.

Buggles gets clawed, and… Gwen takes yet another pair of hits, she’s bloodied already- note Gwen, when summoned, has around 60 HP, she’s 30 HP down at the end of the first turn.

Buggles is being remarkably calm.

So, watching on from the DMs chair, it became obvious that there were three distinct parts to this fight. This bit, the start of it (obviously) was all ‘action’, and the PCs took a few hits (quite a few actually) but, well… the enemies are only little kruthik, and so they rolled with it and stuck to getting the job done.

Vinnie conjures his shillelagh and gets into the melee- the brave fool, the druid smashes another kruthik hatchling down dead.

But the attack is relentless, Ram gets critted again, and Gwen… she soaks up yet another pair of hits.

Buggles however is a killing machine- trying to keep the kruthik from getting to Gwen. His Durgeddin the Black manufactured magical scimitar (formerly known as Slitheringhate, presently known as Mongoose) cuts deep- and seems to be doing a lot more damage than usual to the strange monstrosities. Two more kruthik hatchlings are sent to the void by the wood elf- both attacks are crits.

Oh, and Buggles is on another crit run this session.

Ram takes another hit, and very quickly the rogue is bloodied too, however he too manages to cut another enemy down.

At which point however a much larger kruthik variant explodes through a wall and claws Newt repeatedly.




*An Adult Kruthik makes it's appearance, seconds later it is on Newt like a cheap suit.*

There is yelping, a precursor to screaming- terror foreplay if you will.

Note the young hatchlings have in effect attacked from the front and the rear of the PCs, causing the Dark Squad to bunch up, making them ideally situated for the larger adult kruthik(s) to get into action.

Gwen takes another hit, it’s a crit- the duergar skeleton is down below 10 HP.

Newt blasts another kruthik to shreds, Vinnie goes feral- assumes his shifter form, both the warlock and the druid need the temporary hit points.

Buggles keeps critting and keeps killing.

Daktari enters his rage, the barbarian is also close to being bloodied, he needs the resistance.

It would be fare to say that at this point we, or rather- they, have entered the second phase of the fracas. I would caption this phase as- the struggle.

A second adult kruthik tears its way through the wall opposite, and is now behind Newt, it rips into the tabaxi who is very quickly down to 10 or so hit points, the warlock’s hellish rebuke singes the beast but… still it comes on.

Just to note around the VTT the player chatter has gone from-

Buggles: “What the hell are these little buggers?”, this after seeing the kruthik image on the VTT.

To-

Ram: “They’re tough little buggers aren’t they?”

To-

Newt: “Don’t kill that one! Don’t kill that one! I need a few of the little buggers (hatchlings) left alive, so I can blast them to pieces and get some more temporary hit points!”

It’s tense.

Gwen gets critted again, she’s down to 3 HP.

The raging Daktari comes to Newt’s aid- note the barbarian is being played by Bear tonight, Bear also plays Newt- again (as with last session), funny that.

The first adult kruthik is cut down, with a hit- crit combo.

Yep, Buggles again.

Newt blasts another kruthik hatchling to pieces. Kerching! Ten more temporary HP from his Dark Ones Blessing.

Alas, the warlock’s buffer doesn’t last long, they’re gone in an instant as the remaining adult kruthik manages to cut and tear the tabaxi a new one all over again.

Kruthik’s man!

Vinnie has seen enough- Vincen C. Bear gets his first bit of screen time. Note this is Vincen C. Bear, a cave bear, and ferocious with it (+8 to hit with his Durgeddin the Black manufactured insignia of claws enhanced attacks).




*Vincen C. Bear, hardly a roaring success...*

Jim, playing Vinnie, talks up his new beast- “Watch this!”

Too much, too soon.

He misses repeatedly, and then spends an inspiration point to roll lower still.

Gwen, still standing (just) crits, but fails to kill, a kruthik hatchling.

Remarkably this effort gets a very loud cheer.

That’s a sign, they’re fretting.

Buggles goes tonto mode (two more crits) and cuts down two more hatchlings.

The PCs ragged cheers however are soon curtailed, as the kruthik hive lord smashes an eight foot circular opening in the northern wall, and then spews a steady stream of acid into the densest group of flailing adventurers.




*The Dark Squad get hosed (with aceeeed!). Note Kruthik top right, they're pleasant looking buggers ain't they?*

Gwen is destroyed, Gerald- Newt’s bat familiar- same as.

Vincen C. Bear is reduced from full to 8 HP, and is left standing in a steaming acid puddle, rendered almost furless by the scathing blast.

Newt is down to 2 HP, and with no temporary buffer to help him.

It goes quiet around the VTT.

Although someone, I’m not sure who it was, keeps whispering the F-word on Discord.

We have now entered phase three of the fight, for the want of a better word let’s call this phase- survival.

Daktari charges directly into the hive lord, and gets busy with it (actually the ‘it’ the barbarian is busy with is mostly missing)- note the barbarian is already beyond bloodied.

The last remaining adult kruthik stabs and slices at Vincen C. Bear, and the great grizzly beast is down to 1 HP.

Hardly a bravura showing for his debut- he landed one attack from seven, although it was a crit.

Newt blasts the last but one of the young kruthik dead- and then breathes a sigh of relief, ten more temporary hit points.

Buggles, with yet another crit, cuts down the second, and last, adult kruthik.

The hive lord meantime recharges its acid spray (first time) and does it all over again.

Ah!

There it is- the sound of screaming over the VTT.

Newt is back down to 2 HP (temporary hit points buffer gone again- they don’t last long do they?), Daktari’s HP are in the mid-teens, but the barbarian is going nowhere- death or glory, he just keeps swinging and more often than not (latterly) hitting the hive lord.

Note the players can see the HP bar on the kruthik hive lord, about this point Stu (playing Buggles) had this to say-

“It’s not gone down much has it?”

Jim (playing Vinnie) replies- “I was just thinking that!”

Followed (both, in chorus) by a big conjoined sigh.

Vinnie de-wildshapes back to shifter form- the cave bear thing just wasn’t working out, the druid flings a little fire (produce flame) and then retreats. Newt does something remarkably similar- fiery blasts and then away. The pair don’t want to get anywhere near the hive lord.

Note the kruthik hive lord is using the tunnel it created to hide in, retreating after each of its attacks, a little way further back each time- drawing the adventurers in.

Buggles joins Daktari in the thick of the action, and with yet another crit (his sixth of this fight, he crits on 19+).




*Daktari & Buggles go toe-to-toe with the terrible Kruthik, Ram awaits Buggles' call- the pair are swopping in and out of the fracas. Meantime Newt and Vinnie do their best to dodge into sight of the Hive Lord- fire their spells at the hard to hit big bad, and then in the next instant get the hell out of dodge. A fairly accurate summary of the Dark Squad's tactics in most every fight.*

And we’re back to the hive lord again in the combat tracker, and Fantasy Grounds auto rolls for the monstrosities acid spray recharge, and what do you know- it’s a ‘6’.

The acid comes again, but alas only Buggles and Daktari are now in range- the wood elf is bloodied, at last, while Daktari alas is down below 10 HP. What’s worse the barbarian is now swinging and missing- even spending inspiration points to miss some more.

Newt also misses with a pair of Belphegor’s fiery blasts, the tabaxi then has to use his feline agility to get away from the tunnel entrance, he can’t get hit again.

But then, at last, Vinnie drops a faerie fire on the hive lord- and that makes all the difference.

Buggles hits- crits, he’s terrorising the nasty bugger, the hive lords retreats some more- and, at last, its bloodied and beyond. At which point, and for the rest of the fight, the kruthik fails to recharge it’s acid spray.

The creature is much less effective with its claws and mandibles.

Buggles and Ram take to dodging in and out of the tunnel- making room for each other (and with their sneak attacks), while Daktari just stands there and takes it.

Although he doesn’t have to take much- the kruthik hive lord only hits one more time in the next two turns.

Remarkably it’s the barbarian that eventually smashes Shatterspike, his magical longsword, through the skull and brain of the kruthik hive lord.

There is woo-hooing, and at last I can call a break and go and pee.

That went to the wire, and took ninety minutes to play out.

[Kruthik ambush 3100 XP]

The Dark Squad are semi-broken, there therefore follows a scramble for healing, and then… resignation, they really do need to take a short rest- here in the tunnels, which is not optimum.

The rogues in the meantime locate the central area of the kruthik’s lair, there’s a little treasure to be had here, but… not a lot.

The adventurers eventually find a defensible location and hole-up there for an hour or two.

Note Newt and Daktari, even after spending all of their healing surges, are still not back to full.

Then, yet another hour in the dark and the slippery tunnels- and a few more checks, but the Dark Squad eventually scramble their way through the muddy passages and, at last, back out into a much more navigable/traversable Underdark passage.

Ram silently scouts out a suitable resting place, a serviceable cave just a little way further along the passage (after a ‘20’ survival check, and they deserved a break).

Newt pumps up his Leomund’s Tiny Hut and the gang shuffle inside for the night, and remarkably there are no interruptions during their recovery period. Note the Dark Squad, of course, set watches- and all of them manage to make their exhaustion checks, which were made slightly more difficult because of the extra energy they had expended.

But tomorrow’s a new day… although, but we’ll get to that.

[A well-earned rest 200 XP]

So, day three in the dark- and they should get to the duergar bridge today, there- that’s something to look forward to.

But to begin with the Dark Squad take a moment to get their bearings, and then… they get on with their journey and a little while later get lost, although only briefly- just for an hour or so. They’re descending quite quickly here, they’re going deep, just as Old Gorm warned them.




*"Down Down Deeper, and Down!" As the ancient prayer to Dumathoin goes, you know the one- "Get Down Deeper and Down!" Remember it? *

Nearly five hours into todays delve the Dark Squad enter a much large cavern- a massive cavern, a single stone span, maybe five or so feet wide, bridges a chasm that seems to descend forever. Although a brief investigation elicits the fact that there’s a mist within the yawning opening, and a grinding noise- every now and then, coming from the same direction.

The DM makes it clear, I hope, down is a long long way to fall.




*"Down Down Deeper, and Down!" It's a catchy tune.*

[To the abyss cavern 200 XP]

The Dark Squad therefore rope up before attempting the span- and because Old Gorm advised them too, or else the DM did in the guise of Old Gorm just to see if they would. All goes well- and they’re quickly across the stone bridge, then on into a maze of caves but… Buggles, don’t ask me why, decides to lighten the mood with yet another flute solo.

This event happens soon after a voice is heard, coming from the chasm- alas none of the Dark Squad can understand the language being spoke, nor can they identify what manner of creature that is speaking.

Anyway, where were we? Oh yes, flute solo.

And it’s a ‘25’ on the wood elf’s Musical Instrument check, a haunting melody.

Which, moments later is repeated, and again the noise is coming from somewhere down in the chasm, although at this point Ram has made his way through the mess of caves here and discovered that the chasm is ahead, as well as behind.

There’s another narrow stone span bridging the chasm ahead too.

And soon after there’s more strange chatter coming from the depths.

Newt has a breakdown, I can’t think of another explanation for it.

The tabaxi races to the edge of the chasm, capers on the spot while hissing and screeching something about ‘vowing to bow down to the great master of the depths’, honestly- the warlock is a fiend-tart.

Not content with having sold his soul twice already…

But then whatever it is in the depths starts parroting Newt’s words back to him, and in the tabaxi’s sibilant voice.

It’s getting weird.

I said it would.

Although Vinnie is now listing creatures (potential enemies) that have mimicry in their effects package.

And then weirder still- the voice comes again, but it’s a different voice- but it has something to say, something very… interesting.

“Garblegutts Palace, at the top of the stair!” Delivered in the snarling tones of the goblin tongue, and here’s the thing- Daktari understands it, and repeats it- to Buggles.




*Note the red squares indicate the guessed at (Perception checks) locations of the various voices/sounds that the Dark Squad have heard. So, there's more than one of these things...*

He’s looking for ‘the goblin stair’, see the prophecies earlier.

The wood elf makes a note, but still… what’s going on here?

Just to say- this fight- it’s coming, like the last fight, it took a bit of setting up.

At this point however the Dark Squad are staying safe in the caverns, not quite sure what to do next, and so a trio of the mimics go looking for them.

The mimics are gazers.

Daktari spots the first of them when he’s hit by its frost ray.




*A pair of Gazers about to be discovered.*

Note a gazer is like a very small- tiny, beholder, only with just four eyestalks.

Obviously nowhere near as powerful as a beholder, CR ½.

But, and here’s why- the PCs didn’t know this, at least for a little while- the Dark Squad very briefly think they have spotted a beholder (or variant). Which caused a little consternation.

However, Ram gets into action and fires and arrow into the first gazer on the scene, which bursts like a puss filled balloon.

Two more of the tiny floating monstrosities are spotted, but the pair swiftly descend back down into the chasm and out of sight.

Vinnie therefore makes an executive decision-

“Monsieur Shambow, I suggest we ow you zay- beat feet, and right quickleee!”

The Dark Squad attempt to hot foot it across the last remaining rocky span, alas it’s at this point that the PCs remember they are all still roped together (or else they are now roped in two groups).

The crossing of the bridge goes poorly, particularly when Ram leading the way gets attacked by yet a different gazer which lurches up and out of the mist. The rogue is swiftly dazed and then telekinetically shoved (almost) off the narrow bridge, he’s left hanging on by his fingertips.




*Note Ram's token is turned on its side- that's the sign, short hand in game for 'man down!', or else PC in trouble deep. Just to say that was a 20d6 damage fall right there...*

That doesn’t last however, the agile ex-smuggler scrambles back onto the stone bridge.

While Newt blasts the gazer to pieces.

Note there are more gazers here, in the mist- and they take it turns to shout/mimic things they have heard- I, your wily DM, have a random language table and a random things to shout table too. Unfortunately, nothing else that gets said over the course of what follows is understandable to any of the PCs.

Back to it…

Ram gets across the bridge, grabs his bow out and shoots dead another gazer.

Vinnie quickly conjures a fog cloud, and that just about does it- the remaining gazer’s get lost turned around in the now much thicker haze.

The (rope) entangled Dark Squad members manage, at last, to drag themselves across the very narrow bridge- although as they get to the other side two things happen.

[Gazer attack 600 XP]

The first, yet another gazer appears from the cavern the PCs just exited- it screams incoherently and is just about to unleash its eye ray attacks when…

The second thing happens.

The gazer is hit by a stone boulder about the size Vinnie’s head, the odd enemy splats into the cavern wall- destroyed, such is the force of the throw.

The Dark Squad turn to see an eighteen foot tall stone giant clambering up the wall of the chasm, out of the mist, and to their location.

“I am Hgraam. Quickly, people of the dream, run on to where it is safe.”

The giant grins and gestures very friendly like towards the caverns ahead, and remarkably none of the Dark Squad demur, or even stop to question it.

As Buggles said at the time. “Oh, he’s very nice.”




*Hgraam, 18 ft. tall Stone Giant- V. Nice, according to Buggles, well- that's me reassured, if Buggles says he's alright- what could possibly go wrong?*

But that’s about all we got up to.

Some more of this kind of thing, no doubt, next time when we get to meet Hgraam.

Yet another cracker, but I’m already looking forward to the next one, and I’m still not certain what’s going to be in it yet.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #040 Dreamtime & Nothing to Report.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 3/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

This is session 40, and here we go some more, we’re still in the Underdark, and the Dark Squad have just met a stone giant-

“I am Hgraam. Quickly, people of the dream, run on to where it is safe.”

The giant grins and gestures very friendly like towards the caverns ahead, and remarkably none of the Dark Squad demur, or even stop to question it.

As Buggles said at the time. “Oh, he’s very nice.”

And so here we go again, and get a coffee- they got a lot done, and it goes on and on...

Hgraam leads the Dark Squad on into a defensible cavern, and away from the gazers that were blasting the adventurers with their eye-rays last session, at which point- encounter over, well… proper introductions are made. Hgraam is surprisingly chatty, the PCs perhaps had other pre-conceived ideas about how a stone giant should behave (i.e. more violent, less affable).




*Note Buggles more often than not gets in close, he's no respecter of personal space, and while he sounds friendly (sometimes) he often let's me- I'm ready for my attack of opportunity/readied action- if the big guy looks uppity or skedaddles fast. He's all heart.*

So, Hgraam explains (and at great length) he is a follower of Skoreaus Stonebones (a stone giant deity, the PCs later discover) and that he is wandering the Underdark to experience and discover new things, to learn new stories and… well, to live life in the present.

There follows of slew of zen style cod-philosophy about the here and now.

The Dark Squad, remarkably, dig this groove.

Buggles’ opening- “he’s nice”, gets shared about.

Hgraam asks the guys to explain what manner of creatures they are, and perhaps tell him something about themselves- a story, or similar.

More remarkably all of the PCs get on board with this- Ram tells Hgraam about the surface world (the Dreamlands) and more specifically about his time upon the vast ocean. Hgraam reciprocates and tells Ram about his time on the Black Lake in the Underdark. Buggles’ story is much briefer, as is Daktari’s, and Newt’s- Vinnie however writes a book, and then demonstrates his ability to Meld Into Stone. The druid makes it clear that he shares not just Hgraam’s outlook, but also his lust for life and all of its experiences.

Note, Hgraam also demonstrates the same ability.

Picture a pencil thin eighteen foot tall, all awkward angles, Buddha- sitting cross-legged.

Then picture him grinning as he sinks into the cavern floor until just his head is free of the stone.

Still grinning.

So, it’s all going swimmingly, and we’re already forty minutes into the session here.

It helps that a little way in to the piece, after introductions and the stories, Hgraam basically takes every item that he owns out of his pockets and pouches, and then puts it all before him. He then asks the Dark Squad if they need anything, he would be happy to make a gift of whatever he can spare. This is all that he owns…

But Hgraam’s gear is nothing special, so there’s really nothing the Dark Squad want- but they like the ceremony of it all, and the fact that he’s making the offer.

Buggles likes it so much he follows the giant’s lead, laying all of his carried gear out before him, and then asking Hgraam if there’s anything he needs- right back at you, big feller!

Hgraam takes a tinderbox, this after examining a bunch of other things that Buggles owns.

The other PCs are quick to follow suit, except Newt of course- the tabaxi demurs briefly but then falls in line. Note, Newt slimmed down considerably on the crap he was carrying when he ventured into the Underdark, so there’s no hard to explain viscera or mouldy body parts mixed in with the tabaxi’s belongings.

Phew!

[The Hgraam love-in 500 XP]

So, the circle jerk continues for a little while until, well… Hgraam explain- he thinks it is his fate/story to help the PCs here- if they want help? He further explains that he can perform a simple ceremony/ritual which will allow the Dark Squad to go on an out-of-body experience in which they can travel with him a way in to the Underdark.

Their bodies will remain here- in this cavern, safe within the stone, while he accompanies them during this Dreamtime. They will have to direct the dream but… they can very possibly see what lies ahead on their journey.

The Dark Squad, of course, have follow up questions- but Hgraam is very reassuring, and explains precisely how this works… and there’s really no down side to it, although see below for the mechanics.

The Dark Squad have to pay a price for this service, but… the price is very simply one item from each of the adventurer’s carried gear- Buggles’ tinderbox, a torch from Vinnie, a bone good luck charm from Daktari etc.

Each of these items has to be ‘freely given and freely received- no obligation either way’, Hgraam makes clear, and repeatedly.

Again the Dark Squad are all good with this, point of fact they approve wholeheartedly.

So, now the mechanics- the out-of-body experience Dreamtime will allow the PCs to visit the next stages (maps) of their adventure to the duergar bridge. They will get to see the map/area and can observe what goes on there. They cannot however interact with their surroundings, nor can any inhabitants of the area see or sense them, or interact with them in any way.

However, in order to direct Hgraam to the duergar bridge they are going to have input the directions they received from Old Gorm, and… make a DC 12 Survival check, or something similar as they travel further on.

The caveat being that every skill check they make while in Dreamtime will also require them to make a DC 10 Con save to avoid (mental) exhaustion.

Note exhausted PCs cannot contribute further skill checks, they can talk, and observe, but they cannot make any more checks, or aid their compatriots in any other (dice-rolling) manner.

Note the exhaustion check DC increases by one every time a check is made- DC 11, DC 12 etc.

Last bit, when all of the PCs are exhausted then the Dreamtime ends and they return to their bodies back in this cavern, at which point they emerge from the stone.

So, the Dark Squad chat about the above for about four seconds and then swiftly agree to take Hgraam up on his offer.

Dreamtime it is then.

Therefore an hour later, after the brewing and drinking of fungal/herbal tea, and with much ceremony from Hgraam throughout the proceedings, the PCs slowly, surely- sink into the stone beneath their feet.

Dreamtime.

And into the Dreamtime out-of-body geode.




*Comfy? NODS. Then let us begin...*

The inside is much comfier than it looks, it’s like a plush in there.

So, Buggles starts the journey with directions for Hgraam, onwards to the cavern in which Old Gorm and his companion, Harfnag, encountered a bunch of spiders. The wood elf correctly points the way, and makes the DC 12 associated Survival check. Then however he fails his first exhaustion check, and so spends an inspiration point to try again, and… he does, that’s yet another failed check (DC 10 Con save).

Buggles cannot make any more skill checks to aid the Dreamtime journey.




*See the title of the map- says it all. Scary, huh?*

The Dark Squad therefore enter and observe a cavern home to a myriad spiders for a short while- it’s a large and nasty looking place, and not all natural stone. There are several statues here- but they’re hard to make out, covered in webs and associated gloom. The area has been shaped in places, constructed- much less natural. Newt is very curious about all of this, and willing to tempt fate to make a check to discover what manner of statues these are?

The tabaxi correctly dreams that the statues are dedicated to the dark dwarven god Abbathor, the Lord of Greed, as in the ruined temple the Dark Squad investigated earlier with Bang & Olafsson.

So, that’s worth knowing.

Is it?

Ram is much less sure, urging his companions to save their checks for the journey ahead.

And here’s the rub, the price for the above knowledge is high- Newt duly fails his subsequent DC 10 Con save exhaustion check, and then fails yet again- after an inspiration point.

*Go back to the last picture above- check out the text in the chat window, it says-
Buggles: Welcome to the naughty word bin Newt.
Nice touch.*

So, now the Dark Squad have only three players left in the Dreamtime that can make checks, and here’s the thing- they don’t know the correct route from the spider’s lair to the duergar bridge. Old Gorm, back at the very start, told the guys that he and Harfnag we’re in panic and the way out of here was… well, it was either to the west, or to the north, he wasn’t sure which way they went because they were fleeing the spiders at the time.

There are three possible exits that combine west and north out of this cavern- north, north-west & west.

So, Hgraam needs directing for the Dreamtime to continue- which way is it to the duergar bridge?

Daktari volunteers, he thinks the Dark Squad should head north, but after wandering a while in this direction (and passing his DC 12 survival check) he’s convinced- he’s wrong, it’s not this way.

The barbarian then duly fails his DC 10 Con save for exhaustion, as everyone else has before him, and he’s +6 (or something similar) on this check, but he has just one inspiration point and so he cannot fail again- he doesn’t.

Daktari is still in the Dreamtime, but the Dark Squad will need to try again to find the bridge cavern.

So, back to the spider cavern, and time to pick again- and this time Vinnie is certain, the correct direction to duergar cavern is to the north west… but it really isn’t, and what do you know- Vinnie fails his exhaustion check too, but after an inspiration point- he’s back.

So the Dreamtime goes on, and there’s only the west passage left to try- forwards, the journey continues, all the way to the duergar bridge over the fire river.




*There follows a twenty minute tactical chat about how to get across the bridge without alerting the duergar. Ram has the rogues climbing across under the bridge. Vinnie is searching for the Vincen G. Spider ceiling route. While Newt has figured out that his hold person spell is probably not the best call against duergar (resist paralysis). When... Buggles cuts the crap- "Screw that business! Let's face it, we're killing 'em and then chucking their scattered remains in the lava."*

The duergar bridge cavern is a high ceilinged narrow chasm spanned by a rickety stone bridge, only one exit over the far side of the span, but there are two duergar here. One of the duo looks to be some sort of fanatic. The Dark Squad therefore begin making plans for when they have to get through this place in reality. There’s a lot of looking around, although all of it accomplished without the hint of anyone (Vinnie, Daktari or Ram) having to make any more skill checks.

The consensus is no more extraneous checks, the Dreamtime journey onwards is everything.

They really want to see what’s beyond.

That is, after all, what Manistrad asked them to find out.

But, as stated earlier, there’s only one direction to go from here- over the bridge, and into the cavern opening beyond- the Dreamtime continues on, alas it continues on into a veritable maze of snaking tunnels.




*Winding Cavern Passages- nuff said.*

So, this is it, the kindly DM tells the PCs, it will take three more DC 12 Survival checks for the Dark Squad to guide Hgraam, and the Dreamtime, through the maze of caverns. They’ll be following what few duergar tracks exist in this place. Obviously each check necessitates another exhaustion roll.

It goes a little like this-

Vinnie leads the Dreamtime on successfully, and soon after the adventurers are a third of the way to the big reveal- although this effort costs him- he fails his Con save, and then again with his last inspiration- that’s it, the druid is also mentally exhausted.

Which just leaves Daktari & Ram to guide the Dreamtime on.

Note Ram has not made a check yet, he is the weakest link stat wise- with the worst Survival check and Con save.

Daktari goes again, another DC 12 Survival check- success, and the Dark Squad are two thirds of the way there, through the snaking tunnels. However, the barbarian then fails his follow-up DC 11 Con exhaustion save (+6 on this roll), and then fails again with inspiration point re-roll, and so now it’s just Ram left.

There is wailing and cursing around the VTT.

Ram isn’t trained in Survival, and his Con save is not good either.

But remarkably it’s as easy as, Ram makes the Survival check, and the follow up Con exhaustion save and we’re in.




*Oh... Are you in the map yet? OH. Oh... nearly. Oh... Oh... OH! OH! There's not much to see! And the crowd go wild- why do I bother?*

The Dark Squad discover a duergar deep fort, a forward post, or else waystation… The locale is Dreamtime explored- the PCs can go most everywhere. There are lots of guards- including a pair of casters (perhaps) including a priest-leader-type (maybe), and very definitely a martial commander of the fortress.




*OH! That's better. Deepbridge Fort in all of its glory.*

Note all of this is accomplished without the use of a single skill check, but now Ram’s here- he’d like to try and listen in on the conversation the priest and the commander are having.

But he doesn’t understand the language, and so has to mimic the sounds and words the pair are using to Vinnie, so the druid can try to translate, and so we’re stretching it here. But there’s not a lot to tell from the duo’s chatter, except that the place is safe and secure and that all is normal here at the fortress (best guess).

Remarkably the rogue goes on to make another pair of skill checks- discovering a little more about this place and the situation. Note the skill checks come with their associated DC 12/13 Con saves to avoid the exhaustion effect.

All passes.

Ram’s final check, an attempt to understand a bunch of markings carved into the stone is Ram’s first failure, his second is the associated DC 14 Con save for exhaustion, and…

Dreamtime ends.

But no... the last image a flickering affair-




*"What's that?" asks Buggles. "That's a tor", Vinnie replies, sagely. He's not wrong.*

But then the Dark Squad emerge from the stone- all the way back in the cavern chamber, hale and hearty- although mentally exhausted, they do however have answers for Manistrad.

Job done.

[Dreamtime with Hgraam 1500 XP]

Note, I say ‘job done’ but at the time the players were very suspicious-
Newt: “Have we done it?”
Buggles: “We can’t have? I mean… nothing’s dead?”
Vinnie: “I sink we ‘ave our answer, or raar-zur Manistrad’s answer. We have achieved zer task wiz-out alerting zer duer-ray-gar. C’est magnifique!”
Buggles: “That can’t be right… didn’t you hear me, we haven’t killed anyone yet!”

It’s a whole new experience for the Dark Squad- success, without recourse to bloody violence.

Most odd.

Note, at the end of the session (there's still a chunk left to go...) the chatter was still about this, basically the conversation above gets repeated ad infinitum, but out of character, with Jim- playing Vinnie, taking the lead-

Jim/Vinnie: “Nope. I know Paul (that’s me = goonalan) we’re screwed, somewhere up the line we’re getting shafted. We just got played, I’ve no idea how or why, but just you wait and see.”

He’s a good friend is Jim.

But here we are, back with Hgraam- and with Manistrad’s answer, although… everyone has a touch of (mental) exhaustion, so- yet more chatter with the stone giant, who is happy to have helped.

Although after a chunk more roleplay the big feller helps out with another of the Dark Squad’s tasks before he departs, after questioning the giant doesn’t know of the ‘Goblin’s Stair’ but he does know where there are some Goblin’s laired.

Hgraam states- “There are goblins, lots of them- laired by a great black basalt rock which descends deep into the dark.” After a bunch more skill checks Vinnie finally figures that Hgraam is talking about Blackedge, a small village to the north of the Saltmarsh region, near the Dread Woods- there’s a black basalt cliff there.

At least that’s the suggestion.

[Looking for the Goblin Stair 200 XP]

Then, Hgraam departs, and the PCs pitch their Leomund’s Tiny Hut and get down to sleeping off the exhaustion effect.

Which doesn’t go entirely as planned, although skip forward four hours, to the end of Buggles’ watch (Note- the wood elf always pulls a double watch, he’s not big on resting).

So, watch hand over-
Buggles: “Nothing to report.”
Vinnie: “But zer…” Vinnie points up.




*"Oh, I shouldn't worry about that, anyway- G'night!" Buggles' shift is over.*

Covering perhaps a third of the Leomund’s Tiny Hut is a massive black oozing blob (a Black Pudding, identified a little after) which is squeegeeing around the hemisphere home of the Dark Squad. Every now and then it makes sharp squeaky noises, as it muscles and flows around the LTH in search of an opening. It’s desperate to get in.

Vinnie: “But…” Vinnie points again at the massive ooze.
Buggles: “Nothing to… oh, that- it’s been there for hours. Anyway, G’night.”
Vinnie: “Sacre…”

Eventually, after a thorough reading and understanding of the Leomund’s Tiny Hut rules the Black Pudding is shot repeatedly until it attempts to flee back out of the cavern, now very aware that the contents of the LTH are in fact not a pre-packaged ready-meal.

It’s Buggles in fact that goes after the beast and finishes it off, but not before Daktari has turned his great club into a smoking acid-burnt ruin.

[Black Pudding fun-time 1100 XP]

It’s about this time that Buggles chooses to entertain us further, with another brief glimpse at the world that exists within the wood elf’s head.

Buggles: “You know what amazes me?”
The Dark Squad chorus (reluctantly): “No.”, or, “What?”
Buggles: “It amazes me how catkins manages to locate one of these tiny hut’s every time we need to rest.”

Fantasy Grounds/Discord goes silent.

The Dark Squad chorus (incredulous): “What?”
Buggles: “Well, every time we’ve needed to rest recently catkins here has managed to find one of these little huts just standing idle in the Underdark. It’s amazing, incredibly lucky? That right Newt?”
Newt (exasperated): “Yes, that’s right Buggles- I find them!”
Buggles: “See. Amazing. Great work catkins.”

And you’re probably thinking to yourself, why doesn’t catkins- I mean Newt, just scream at the wood elf, and tell the idiot that he uses magic to conjure the Leomund’s Tiny Hut every night. But… it’d be like screaming and/or admonishing a child, it’s far easier just to nod along, sure- Newt doesn’t forget to deliver his line with as much sarcasm as he can muster, but Buggles doesn’t get sarcasm.

And so the balloon that is the wood elf’s strange world remains resolutely un-popped.

[Catkins finds another LTH 100 XP]

So, you’ve probably spotted it- no fighting so far, we’re about to fix that, or else I thought so.

Day four in the Underdark, and the fully rested Dark Squad retrace their steps, but they don’t have to go far before things start to go badly.

The PCs rope up for their journey back across the narrow stone spans in the cavern, and it’s on the first span that the bad thing happens, Daktari suddenly takes flight, the hefty barbarian screams in cod-Russian (he’s being played by Jim/Vinnie tonight) as he’s hauled twenty feet into the air.

The adventurers react, although the first to do so is Newt who has no clue as to what’s going on. But Ram knows- he spots (DC 18 passive Perception) a thin rope-like filament attached to Daktari’s back, the sturdy line runs to an opening up above.

*Just to note there are no screenshots from this fight- I think all of the PCs were a little bit frit, and were too busy trying to work out how to get their (roped together, remember) guy off the bridge in double-quick time.*

The cool rogue therefore grabs out his bow and declares he will shoot the rope.

Well, the book says the filament is AC 15 (and has 5 HP) but I’m saying this attack is with disadvantage and -5 to hit, so good luck with that.

Full disclosure, Daktari is atm being hoisted aloft by a… but I can’t tell you dear reader, because the Dark Squad never did find out. But feel free to have a guess, just don’t repeat it here.

So, disadvantage and -5 to hit, AC 15… and, bloody hell- THWONG, SNAP.

Daktari falls twenty feet, lands hard- but miraculously on his feet, the barbarian even has time for a quick thumbs up to Ram.

There is laughter and cheering o’er the VTT.

I hate it when that happens.

Then- “RUN!” and the Dark Squad are in motion, although the fact that they are tied together proves once again when combined with initiative to be particularly counter-productive.

Then more so when less than five seconds later and Newt is also suddenly hoisted into the air.

It seems there’s a second fisher for Dark Squad souls positioned somewhere above, and so… well, it’s Buggles’ turn to take the shot- AC 15, disadvantage-yadda yadda.

Yep.

THWONG, SNAP.

Newt falls, harder than Daktari and on his backside, but he manages to stay on the stony span, and then… he’s up- back on his feet, and they’re off- and they’re not looking back.

The Dark Squad flee the encounter.

[Fishing for the Dark Squad 700 XP]

Can you imagine the one that got away stories this pair of angling monsters could tell after this encounter-
Fisher 1: Yeah, well mine must have weighed over 200lbs, all muscle and furious barbarian- what a fight it was.
Fisher 2: I think mine was a barbarian too, a seven foot tall devil cat- a ranting spitting fury, what a fight it was.

Satiated, but still hungry.

But, let me get this straight- disadvantage, -5 to hit and four rolls (two times two) and they’re all hits. But DC 10 Con saves earlier for exhaustion, and if it wasn’t for their inspiration points then all of them except Ram would have failed on their first attempt, even with inspiration points (except for Ram) none of them managed to make two checks.

Random is weird.

We go on… for another nine hours, all the way back to and then through the dirty muddy and close tunnels in which the Dark Squad fought the kruthik. Then another extended yomp through the fungus forest and, at last, the adventurers are back to where they need to be for Old Gorm’s treasure run.

[Back to the fungus forest 250 XP]

Note Vinnie spends a little time both on the journey and at its end to search for some/any of the fungus that Hgraam was using in his Dreamtime ritual. Remarkably, after a (Crit) guidance-enhanced Crit check (adjusted roll ‘33’), Vinnie finds a small patch of stonespore, one of the three ingredients needed, he thinks, to recreate the Dreamtime.

However, it’s been another long day (although as it turns out no-one is exhausted, now they can roll ‘em), but guess what? Newt finds another LTH to stay in for the night.

Buggles: “Wow! You are amazing catkins!”

But the DM has one joke encounter left to run.

The Dark Squad settle down for the night in the LTH, which is positioned (sorry, was found by Newt) next to the wide but slow moving river here.

Buggles is on watch (of course), when a hefty giant crayfish (about 6-8 feet long) scuttles/charges out of the river and bumps hard, and then repeatedly, into the hemisphere of the LTH.




*DM: What do you do? Buggles: I throw the feller a banana from my lunchbox, see if he'll go fetch it- with a Handle Animal check, oh '15'- that's not bad. See next image for punchline.*

Buggles: “Not this again!”

The wood elf however is in a funny mood, he decides to play along with the rapscallion DM (that’s me) and so throws the creature a portion of his rations.

The giant crayfish plays fetch with the flung grub for a while, until… until… well, the repeated thumping noise wakes the rest of the members of the Dark Squad up.

The formerly sleeping adventurers come awake to discover that there are at present three of the massively clawed, eight foot long and armoured, giant crayfish surrounding them. All three of them bumping, thumping and butting their claws and carapaces into the LTH repeatedly.




*Buggles: “Nothing to report. Night all!”*

The wood elf turns in and gets some shut eye.

But Ramshambow quickly solves the problem by sinking an arrow into the most annoying of the three noisy giant crayfish, bloodying the beast in an instant.

The creature slinks off, back into the river- alas it doesn’t get far, its two colleagues scent an easier meal and head off to butcher and then devour their bloody former companion.

Nature is red in tooth and claw.

[The noisy giant crayfish 100 XP]

But that’s all we have time for- which is plenty, incidentally. So, Old Gorm’s treasure run next time- I guess, and then out of the Underdark?

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Good fun write up as always. And a couple of brilliant in character conversations.


----------



## carborundum

All caught up! Mission accomplished...without a huge fight? No souls for the fiendish patron of the arts? That's pure evil! 

I loved the dreamtime, and I'm sure you didn't lie awake trying to imagine a situation where they would need the very things they gave to Hgraam


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> All caught up! Mission accomplished...without a huge fight? No souls for the fiendish patron of the arts? That's pure evil!
> 
> I loved the dreamtime, and I'm sure you didn't lie awake trying to imagine a situation where they would need the very things they gave to Hgraam




Oh, you're such a heartless soul, I would never do that.

Hgraam took, from memory- some rations (jerky), a piton, a torch, a tinderbox and a bone charm given to Daktari by one of the peasants that the Dark Squad saved from the Manticores.

Just for info all of the items had duplicates in the same (or another PCs) inventory- even the bone charm, the PCs got three of them from the grateful Manticore survivors.

So, that's not it- you cynic.

Note, I specified the rations were jerky above, not because I love specificity, or for some diabolical DM reason, just to make the following joke-

In game the kindly DM asked what the PCs had in their rations- because Hgraam wanted to know what his options were. Buggles must have been away from the mic at that moment- the other PCs therefore filled in the gaps, rations = hard tack, jerky, stonebread etc.

Later on when the Giant Crayfish came nosing round the LTH Buggles said-

"I throw the thing a banana from my lunch box."
Lots of folk laughed at the fact that Buggles had a banana in his pack-up/rations, so- I tried again, what do you Buggles have in your rations-

"Errr... sandwiches- egg and cress, a packet of frazzles (bacon flavoured crisps/chips), a wagon-wheel (a large chocolate and mallow biscuit), and a can of top deck shandy- mmm, good. Oh... and the banana."

So, there's the hard-bitten adventurers munching and gnawing on their rock-like tack and nibbling around the mould on their rations, and then there's Buggles who seems to be on a school trip, bemoaning the fact that he forgot his hazelnut yogurt.

It's the same game- just the outlook differs.

Note, I entirely avoided telling you, of course, what Hgraam was up to.

Stay safe and well.

goonalan


----------



## carborundum

Nice! 

And...two day old egg sandwiches? No wonder they attract shellfish!


----------



## Goonalan

*The House of Dark Squad*​
Just a reminder to the various and assorted members of the Dark Squad, the plan is for you guys to be heading to Saltmarsh not this session coming (tomorrow) but the one after (April 6th). Once in Saltmarsh you will of course be settling in your new rented accommodation.

I therefore need a floorplan like diagram of the new place- you get one entry each, there are extra points given for colouring, but there's no limit to the depths you can plumb (as you have ably demonstrated in the past).

Remember Dark Squad House should have 2-3 stories, five bedrooms (of one sort or another), a kitchen, a toilet (indoor, if you like) and a basement.

Everything else is up for grabs.

No, you can't have a bat cave/laboratory/dojo/summoning chamber/teleporter/etc.

Entries to me by Monday 5th April. 

Winning entry will receive either 1) an in-game favour from the DM, or else 2) first choice of the next magic item.

See, now you're interested.

Note Buggles' entry is already in.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #041 We Will Never Let A Troll Take Our Cat. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 3/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

This is session 41, and the secret duergar base has been discovered, and better still explored- via Hgraam, the Stone Giant’s, Dreamtime experience. The Dark Squad therefore have the time and inclination to attempt the treasure run that Old Gorm told them all about- and remember 50% of their findings will go to the amputee miner.

So, it’s all for a good cause.

That’s provided they actually find any treasure- they have directions, and so… it should be a doddle, for the Dark Squad.

Just to say ahead of this session I had a chat with Jim (playing Vinnie) at work, just to let him know that this one was going to be a walk in the park, and that we’d get all wrapped up with the Underdark and ready for the Saltmarsh experience in the session after.

Jim, wise man that he is, replied- ‘au contraire, we’ll find a way to make a mess of it.’

So, here it is- the mess of it.

Note, I had even sorted out a nice social encounter for the Dark Squad, for when they get back to Farhill Mine, because I thought we’d be through this next bit real easy.

Nope.

But ahead of time, it was their dice that broke it.

So, back in the fungal forest and it’s a new day- this after Ram took care of the giant crayfish that were investigating the Leomand’s Tiny Hut (LTH) last night. Rise and shine and onwards, ever onwards.

The reality is it’s three DC 12 checks, one of which needs to be Survival (all of which can be aided but no guidance) for the Dark Squad to find their way, following the river, to a narrow space and out of this massive fungus cavern. Each check to simulate an hour’s worth of travel, only… well, five checks later and the Dark Squad are still in the fungi jungle, and… lost, after the last two Survival checks turned up ‘1’s.

Well, I have/had a trio of random encounters at the ready for this kind of thing- punishment for rolling low. Note, I used one of my three pre-planned random encounters- the Black Pudding, earlier. Not because the PCs had done anything truly bad to trigger the attack, I just thought it would be fun to have the giant ooze pay a visit while they were huddled for the night in the LTH.

Therefore, random encounter number two- Trolls!

See the title of this instalment.

The Dark Squad are minding their own business, they’re lost- a bit, or else they’re not particularly paying attention, Vinnie is regaling his companions with helpful observations regarding the local flora. It’s… oh, I think boring just about covers the druid’s waffling, when of a sudden a troll ambusher attempts to swiftly clamber out of the river and charge on and into the midst of the surprised PCs. Only I rolled a ‘1’ too, and so the great beast contents itself with barely scrambling up the muddy bank and then raging and flailing its arms in the Dark Squad’s general direction.





*Random Encounter #2 is go- Troll!*

Surprise round over.

Underwhelming.

The adventurers unleash hell, or else the rogues do now that they’ve got initiative, but then the giant terror claws Newt, and follows up with a claw- bite combo for the still pontificating Vinnie. Both attacks are hits, actually the claw is a high-damage-roll Crit, Vinnie takes 30-something damage and is very suddenly looking very peaky.

But the Dark Squad get into their stride, the troll is Belphegor fiery blasted, and stabbed some more by a variety of folk- Daktari, and the rogues again, and it’s Buggles that takes the creature down (with a Crit of his own).

But there’s a second troll in the fungal foliage nearby, and it’s just about to launch its attack when Buggles spots it and moves to defend his squishier comrades- that’s, Newt and Vinnie.

The second ambusher however will not be put off- it claws Buggles, and then lays into Newt- another claw- bite combo, and yet another Crit (total 30-something damage). The tabaxi warlock hits the deck- unconscious and bleeding out, although his last action is to mutter the words that launch his Hellish Rebuke.




*Troll! Note Newt's token is turned on its side- indicating that once again Catkins is mid-dirt-nap.*

The troll screams as it burns.

It’s at this point that Buggles makes his declaration, here it is in all of its glory-

*We Will Never Let A Troll Take Our Cat, and that’s a Buggles promise.*

Vinnie meantime assumes his more feral form (as Jim said at the time- ‘I need the temporary hit points’), and then cures the prostrate tabaxi (although Bear, playing Newt, argues against this action for a while- ‘no, leave me on the floor- it’s the safest place by far’).

This debate is only curtailed when the kindly DM let’s the tabaxi know that the salivating troll’s next action will be to grab Newt up and rush/dive/plunge into the river.

Goodbye Newt, either drowned or else eaten.

Newt decides that healing would be great, and he’s suddenly very, very grateful.

The druid dares to go further, he scurries away from the troll- taunting it and drawing its ire. Vinnie suffers an opportunity attack so that the now conscious Newt can- “get away mes amis, and zen blast zis ‘orrible monster wiz your fire!”

Daktari (played by Jim = Vinnie) rages and gets into tearing up the troll with Shatterspike, while Newt does as he instructed- gets back on his feet, staggers away from the fracas, and then blasts the troll with a hit-crit, and plenty more fire.

The rogues set to their work, more hits and Buggles with another Crit, but the beast ignores the pain and instead tears a fresh hole in Daktari.

But the fight is already won, although it takes another frustrating turn to play out after a slew of swings, spells and misses. Eventually, a Produce Flame from Vinnie, followed by more Daktari fury finishes the second enemy off.

Note Newt is… I think the word apoplectic would just about cover it, he takes to incinerating the troll remains- caterwauling, making threats and… well, being very Newt about things.

Buggles repeats his declaration once more-

*We Will Never Let A Troll Take Our Cat, and that’s a Buggles promise.*

After a brief discussion the Dark Squad discover that a ‘Buggles promise’ is worth, by the wood elf’s own admission- “nada, absolutely nothing.”

[Troll encounter 3600 XP]

But the Dark Squad, some of them, are already pretty beat up, Newt certainly needs to rest and so another hour is spent in a new LTH by the fungus riverbank.

Note, it’s also at this point that Buggles finally discovers that the LTH is conjured by Newt, and not found by the tabaxi (see last session). I, your friendly DM, ask how the wood elf reacts to this revelation.

Stu, playing Buggles, states that he simply pretends that he knew this all along, but secretly Buggles is sore amazed by the warlock’s talents.

They’re all playing remarkably nicely this evening, although…

Then, after the short rest and subsequent healing (with Newt still not back to full having spent all his Hit Dice), the Dark Squad have a difference of opinion. Buggles has found troll tracks leading away from the ambush site and so he wants to investigate further. Newt, wants more than anything to do the same, he capers for a while whilst describing the various methods by which he is going to destroy the baby trolls that he suspects will be found in the ambusher’s lair (clue- all methods of destruction involve fire).

Vinnie and Ram both make clear that the sensible choice would be to press on, “ze Underdark is proving to be extremely dan-jerus, n’est pas?”

It circles for a bit until Buggles remembers that the deciding vote should go to Daktari, who according to the magnanimous Jim, is also keen to check out the trolls lair.

The troll tracks are followed and a cavern, eventually, found. Note- eventually, a DC 12 Survival check was required to do so, cue more low rolls.

The cavern lair is cautiously investigated, the remains of other troll victims and a few coins and associated treasures are found.




*The Troll's lair is empty- save a little treasure, keep in mind in-game the cautious rogues took at least fifteen minutes, and made a variety of checks, creeping forward slowly- one square at a time, before finally declaring the place to be safe. It fills my heart with joy to know that they are scared.*

[The Troll’s lair 250 XP]

So, we’re back to the riverbank, and.. at last, after some better rolls, the Dark Squad find their way out of the fungus forest- they’re still following the river, and now wading through the shallows into dark and winding tunnels.

Note this section required just one more DC 12 Survival check to navigate, although I obviously described the terrain and had the PCs work out how they were coping with the environment, but… yet more low checks follow. Including another pair of really low rolls- a ‘2’, followed by a, ‘1’.

What’s a DM to do?

So, the secret here is the PCs can make these checks with advantage, by aiding each other, but they keep forgetting to do so, and…

They need another lesson.

[Not finding the way, again 200 XP]

I send the players on a break, grab out another map from my Underdark folder and set up the next/last random encounter, while they’re off peeing and/or refreshing drinks (probably not at the same time).

The river passage therefore leads into a much larger watery chamber, and… it’s at this point it becomes very obvious that the Dark Squad are going to have to swim through the deeps here, and they’re really not keen.

Vinnie however ruins the moment by casting Water Walk, on himself and all of his comrades.

The bastard, he keeps changing out his spells- by which I mean he does this legitimately, during a long rest, but he seems to be adept at second guessing me.

[Vinnie is a water walking bastard 250 XP]

The Dark Squad cautiously- very, very cautiously, I mean some of the slowest movement on a VTT map you are ever likely to see, they traverse the chamber- walking on the water, neat.

The PCs/players think the threat is going to come from the water, well- it’s really not, this is a massive high-ceilinged chamber, the water/terrain was just the thing to slow them down. The threat comes from above- gargoyles lair in the massive stony chamber.

The elemental foes begin the encounter hiding among the dotted stalagmites, Ram- now three-quarters of the way across the pool spots the first of the beasts and screams a warning as the creature swoops down.




*Gargoyle! There are a lot of ambush predators down here...*

Vinnie becomes Vincen G Squeezy Snake, a huge constrictor, and bites the flying attacker as it dives towards the adventurers, Buggles also wings the creature with his magical bow.

Note Vinnie made a monster knowledge check to discern that magic weapons were needed to damage these creatures (significantly), however he neglected to share this information with his colleagues before his wildshape transformation.

So, many of the following attacks made by the PCs are with whatever weapon they have in hand, rather than optimised- it’s not until later on in the fight that it becomes apparent to all that magic weapons are the way to go.

I do so enjoy it when it’s the PCs doing the fighting, rather than the players- who unlike their characters have read a variety of monster manuals cover-to-cover, and in some cases for a number of iterations/editions.

So, the first gargoyle takes its ire out of Vince G, and my dice are on fire- another hit and another Crit, and Squeezy Snake is already bloodied and beyond.

It doesn’t help matters that over the next ten or so seconds another pair of hidden gargoyles glide down from their high stone ledges and come crashing into the fight.

Daktari takes hits, including another Crit, while Squeezy gets punished some more.

Oh, and the PCs are swinging and missing plenty.

That is until dangerman Ram gets his mojo back, the ex-pirate rogue decides to use the coils of Vincen G Squeezy as a platform- he runs/leaps up the huge constrictor’s body until he is balanced on the great reptile’s head, and once there ideally placed to unleash his melee attacks.




*"Keep your head still!" Ram screams at Vincen G Squeezy Snake, and then stamps his foot down hard. Alas the giant constrictor does not have access to vocal chords, therefore his thoughts about being used as an elevated-platform/cherry-picker remain unknown.*

Note he’s having to make acrobatics checks to achieve this/stay in place.

As reported in the chat window-

Newt: SNAKE RIDE!

Cool beanz, bro.

The already wounded gargoyle gets sliced, and left heavily wounded- it wants away, particularly as Newt, seconds later, fiery blasts it.

Buggles heads over to help Daktari with the gargoyle on and about him, but the barbarian is soon in full swing with Shatterspike, his magical longsword. The second gargoyle therefore also takes a beating, and is soon after bloodied, and then critically wounded, until eventually- it’s smashed to pieces.

One down.

Ram remains balanced on Squeezy’s head, and keeps cutting- although the rogue is also taking hits, alas the huge snake is mostly off-target.

Note Ram and Vincen G Squeezy are atm fighting two of the gargoyle attackers, the other is engaged with Daktari and Buggles, with Newt scurrying around and taking pot shots.

Soon after a badly wounded gargoyle manages somehow to successfully flee the scene- getting away from Ram & Squeezy. At which point however a fourth gargoyle makes itself known by clattering full pelt into Newt, clawing and biting the tabaxi to bloodied in an instant.

Two down/fled, but still two gargoyles left in the fight.

The tabaxi is back to yowling, hissing and cursing, Newt flees- and avoids another hit, he then turns and starts blasting the stony bastard that was threatening him.

The warlock is ranting up a storm.

Note, Bear- playing Newt, stops the action for a moment every now and then to deliver his hissed threats/rants. Alas, almost every time, his mic seems to zone out mainly when the warlock’s voice reaches fever pitch.

“You would dare to [HISS- SILENCE] me! I will destroy you with my [HISS- SILENCE] and my {HISS- SILENCE] until your [HISS- SILENCE] is [HISS- SILENCE].”

At which point Bear/Newt usually leaves a (real) silence, a pause (I think) for us- his audience, to (possibly) applaud him.

What usually follows these tirades is a version of the following-

“Did you get that?”
“No.”
“Nope!”
Stu/Buggles laughing, followed by, “Hardly any of it, but it sounded terrifying!”
“I heard him say something about ‘pyjamas’?”
“I got that too!”

Note, for the full effect some/all of the above should be said at the same time.

By which time Newt has already launched into his next tirade, or else has set about repeating the last one.

But, back to the action…

The gargoyle facing down Ram and Squeezy, now badly wounded, also attempts to flee the fight but is plucked out of the air by Vincen G, and soon after wrapped in the giant constrictor’s coils.

Buggles and Daktari follow Ram’s lead and climb up onto the huge snake’s body, and then begin wailing on the restrained gargoyle there- smashing it to pieces, just as it’s about the escape Vincen’s crushing coils.

The last of the stony bastards figures very quickly that this encounter is over- it too gets the hell out of dodge, and the wounded Newt is happy to watch it depart.

Encounter over.

Although when I say Newt is happy to let the last gargoyle depart-

“I will destroy you with my [HISS- SILENCE] and my {HISS- SILENCE] until your [HISS- SILENCE] is [HISS- SILENCE].”

And we go again with the “What did he just say?” for a while.

[Gargoyles 1800 XP]

But now the Dark Squad want to get on- they’re right royally fed up with today- it’s been tough going, and for much too long.

Just a note, back at the start Old Gorm told the guys that the treasure was about half-a-days travel off the beaten path, well- by the time the adventurers make it out of the river passage they’ve been nine hours on the trail already today.

From the directions Old Gorm gave them, they reckon, they’ve still got at least two or three more hours of travel to go. But, they’re knackered, and hurt some more. It is therefore time for another night in the Underdark, the LTH is pitched in a virulent green cavern- with the river flowing through it, and it’s another very large space, narrow but perhaps half-a-mile, long, maybe.

So, rest- and remarkably none of the PCs are suffering from exhaustion.

A quiet night?

Nope, if a jokes worth doing- well, three times is the cure.

So, it’s during Buggles’ watch (as always) that the inhabitants of the cave come home to roost. Apposite- roost. The inhabitants of the cave are about a million bats. Just cave bats mind, but… the air above the river, and then the ceiling, are over the course of the next few hours, clogged/swathed with hundreds of thousands of the little critters.

The bats eventually settle down to rest.

Note Buggles wakes a few of his companions up just to share around the blame, but- the bat’s can’t get in and… they’ll figure out what comes next in the morning.

However, the bats are still in situ eight hours later when the LTH fades, but at this point the Dark Squad have already sussed out their strategy- they’re going to sneak there way past the creatures, and Vinnie (the swiss army knife of elemental/environmental magic) has already cast Pass Without Trace on the gang.

The outcome is never in doubt, although I get the guys to make plenty of checks, and there are even a few close calls here and there.

But, the bats are avoided.

[Bat avoidance techniques 400 XP]

*Note there was a completely different map for the bat cavern- alas, possibly because there was no fighting, no-one thought to take a screen-shot. Bad Dark Squad!*

Which brings us at last- after a few more checks, including a successful DC 12 Survival- made with advantage, see- a learning moment, and the Dark Squad make it to, well… to the treasure, maybe.

Let me take a moment to explain, the PCs were told by Old Gorm that he and Harfnag had found treasure in the river within this chamber, they had also found the source of the river (and the treasure) but… it looked dangerous.

So, before the PCs is a scree slope up against a high stone wall- the terminus of the cavern, it’s a dead end. Although the scree here isn’t pebbles and gravel, it is actually comprised of very large boulders- and the river rushes through and out of this mess of stone. But there’s a way in. By which I mean the heaviest flow of the river water spills out of a natural pipe, a bore hole- or else a hollowed out passage through the fallen stones.

The treasure is in there…

The Dark Squad take a good while to investigate, they figure they’ve got maybe a sixty foot crawl through a three foot diameter passage, half-submerged, and with the force of the water trying to eject them from the crawlspace.

I’d like to take a moment to tell you about the arguing, the fretting, the sass and recriminations when the PCs/players learn that the treasure isn’t just simply awaiting their collection.

I’d like to do that but I can’t.

Less than a minute after I finish describing the layout of this puzzle, Vinnie is Vincen G. Octopod, and with rope in tentacle he is making the terrifying crawl into a walk in the park.

Vinnie Octopod squeegees his way down sixty feet of crawlspace and into a semi-submerged cavern chamber, his colleagues are semi-hauled through to join him.

So, where are we?

In a cavern chamber over thirty feet wide in places, and about half that high- at this point (at the entrance) two thirds filled with crystal clear water (ten feet deep). There are the skeletal remain of creatures- humanoids, on the floor of the cavern, and many more of them ahead.




*Note the rogues have swum on ahead and are perched on a stack of rocks that reach up and out of the water. Further note, later on Ram finds the chest tucked in a cranny at the base of this stone outcropping- see later.*

The cavern curves around, and… happily, slopes upwards- soon after the Dark Squad are wading rather than swimming. There are many more bodies here, all skeletal- all look to be warriors (possibly humans?). A lot of the bodies, various PCs notice (and then take) have treasure on them, or else nearby. Rotten coin purses with their contents spilled out, amulets, jewellery etc.

The Dark Squad continue on and discover the body of a heavily armoured knight- or similar, complete with rusted platemail and an equally tarnished greatsword.

This body is a little away from all of the others.




*This doesn't look good! There follows fifteen to twenty minutes of fruitless checks as the Dark Squad fret and pontificate about what bad thing is going to happen next. That is until Buggles puts his football boots on- read on. *

This final figure/body spooks several of the adventurers, attempts are therefore made to discern whether this is some terrible monster, but… how exactly to do this, and so no new information is available.

The threat however diminishes somewhat when Buggles kicks the head off the dead knight.

Nothing happens.

So, the Dark Squad get to looting, and there are a few coins, a few gems, and a few other miscellaneous treasures- all of which are shoved into Vinnie’s bag of holding.

But that’s all there is, and so the PCs are still nosing around, checking the walls, investigating the water’s flow, looking for anything concealed or hidden etc.

“Well, how did they die?” Buggles voices the Dark Squad’s until this moment unspoken concern, while pointing at all of the dead folk in the cavern.

More investigations follow- many of the ancient bodies here, it seems, suffered violent deaths- they were hacked apart.

But still nothing happens.

There are three waterfalls that spill into the chamber, constantly topping the place up, and feeding the underground river beyond this cavern. Newt and Vinnie G Octopod are looking for tide lines- does this place flood, is that it?

[Lots of investigations 500 XP]

Time passes.

Then Ram, still investigating places, finds a very expensive looking chest- just a flash of gold at first, wedged in a hidey-hole under the water. Vinnie G helps to drag the box out, and after a thorough once over- no traps, the rogue opens the receptacle, but… it’s empty.

Ram, in frustration, goes searching for a false bottom or hidden compartment, seconds into the procedure and the rogue’s hand passes clean through the bottom of the chest and into… well, a large space- a large space filled (nearly to the brim) with coins.

Ram grabs out a handful.

Mostly copper, but there are also a few silver, and a gold coin in his fist.

[Ram finds the chest 250 XP]

Newt identifies the chest, it’s a chest of holding- like the bag, and it’s full.

While the warlock is at his ritual Ram continues to fish around inside the extra-dimensional space, fetching out more coins, and… then… eventually, something else, a rug? Or a blanket? Or else… the rogue drags out a beautiful fur trimmed cloak with a velvet lining, and with gold and silver stitching.

It looks a lot like the cloak that Newt used to possess, the one that Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar confiscated from him. Newt has been going on and on about the loss of his magical cloak ever since his fiendish squeeze took it from him.

So, ahead of the inevitable detect magic/identify spell- because this revelation also signals the end of this week’s action, yes- it’s a +1 Cloak of Protection.

But what else is in the chest, maybe next session we’ll get to find out?

Maybe next week we’ll also get out of the Underdark, I bloody hope so, but we’ll see.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Great stuff, with inevitable doom just around the corner. Merci!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #042 The Dark Squad Get The Flip-Dickings Out Of The Underdark. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 3/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

This is session 42, and it’s all coming up Dark Squad (as they say)- Old Gorm’s treasure has been found, the duergar deep-fort base has likewise been located (while in Hgraam/Stone Giant assisted Dreamtime) and successfully explored. Woo hoo!

And so 3-2-1, and we’re back in the room.

The room in this instance being a watery sealed (save for the river going in/out) cavern, home to plenty of treasure including a chest (of holding) crammed with coin and who knows what else. But the place is strewn with skeletal corpses- it all kicked off in here, and some time ago… or so the PCs think.

But here’s the thing- the Dark Squad have given up, at last, on trying to figure out what’s going on with all of the skeletal remains in here.

It’s time to go home, to get out of the Underdark… at bloody last.

Being towed, once again, by Vincen G Octopod the adventurers therefore depart the dangerous place, and once outside the watery cave, Vinnie turns back into himself- shifter-shape.

But the Dark Squad don’t get far.

So, the skeletons on the floor of the watery chamber were waiting for just one thing- for the chest that the adventurers found to be taken from its final resting place (note the guy’s figured this out after the fight), and so- here they come.

And just to remind you the Dark Squad had to crawl through a tight tunnel, nearly sixty feet long and half-filled with water to get into the treasure chamber- made all the more easier because Vincen G Octopod just dragged his compatriots through. So, on the way out- and for the undead following, it’s a flume-ride to exit the place.

We’re very quickly to the fighting, and just to say- the undead are in a rush to get at the PCs- they come spewing out the watery flume. And there are, from memory, eighteen skeletons (all with max HP) and the last to the fracas, a greater zombie knight (a greater zombie combined with a knight stat block with a few ‘extras’), and this last guy is a bad ass.

But he doesn’t get into action right away.

Just to say ahead of time, this fight took nearly two hours to play through, so hold on to your headgear, rest-assured- I’ll precis the action.

Oh, and while we’re telling tales, during the fight three PCs (Ram, Buggles and Vinnie) all alluded to the fact that they had an escape plan plotted for their guys. As in they were ready to cut and run- needless to say the fight was going particularly badly at the time that this conversation got played out.

Newt was the only member of the Dark Squad (PC) that remained steadfast and committed throughout the fracas that follows, or else he was unconscious and making death saves when the above conversation happened. For completion sake- as was Daktari, at the time.

Point of fact the other three PCs weren’t particularly healthy at this point either.

But, we’ll get to this.

Enough build up, the skeletons come tumbling out the river tunnel and rush into melee, and en masse, there are ten of them in the first wave.

Daktari rages and cuts one down (Crit- Hit combo), Buggles rolls his first ‘1’ of the evening- there are plenty more of these from the PCs, he uses an inspiration point to re-roll and Crits second time around.

It all started so well- there’s cheering already as another skeleton dies.

But then the skeletons wail on the raging Daktari, and the barbarian is taking hits- my dice are good to great for me this evening.

Vinnie conjures his Moonbeam and scorches a swathe of the undead- who nevertheless keep on coming, I’m getting all of the bad guys out of their watery cavern lair as quickly as possible here- and into the PCs grills.

Ramshambow (with Deadend- undead bane rapier) cuts another skeleton down, another of the undead gets to Newt and the warlock is stabbed- he doesn’t like that, he therefore drops the bomb- Fireball!




*Newt manages to get all of the enemies inside his Fireball, but hang on! Isn't that Daktari in there too.*

Seven skeletons are destroyed in an instant as the fiery explosion rips through the pack- alas positioned in the middle of the aforementioned pack is Daktari, who fails his save and… is bloodied in an instant. The raging barbarian however fights on, although screaming every now and then in his cod-Russian accent (now transitioning to Scottish, he’s being played by Bear/Newt tonight) “I HURT, BAD!”




*After the Fireball. Note, I made Daktari make a saving throw for his hair- the barbarian loves his hair, nearly as much as he does Vinnie.*

But there are still eight or so skeletons in action- Vinnie gets mobbed and stabbed repeatedly, that’s nice.

Also the zombie greater knight has at last made his appearance, Daktari- the tough guy heads over to face-off against this feller, and then starts cutting, but the undead knight is hard to pin down- and heavily armoured in rusty plate.

Note the greater zombie knight is also missing his head- Buggles kicked it off remember, but that doesn’t seem to be slowing the fellow any.

Buggles cuts another skeleton down.

Come on… this is easy!

Vincenzo however has to disengage, as the undead just keep on shuffling forward, pushing their way deeper into the ranks of the Dark Squad.

The druid drops back, and… is instantly engulfed in a swarm of bats, the PCs look up and about them- this after hearing Vinnie’s yells. The ceiling of this great cavern chamber is swarming with bats who have been riled into action by the Fireball et al.




*Vinnie: "Sacre bleu! I hatez ze Batz!" Buggles: "Come on Vinnie, can't you just talk to them, tell them your busy?"*

The Dark Squad encountered the bats here earlier, and had to sneak through the place, but- they had forgotten about that.

Vinnie keeps his Moonbeam burning, and keeps moving it about, using it like a radiant spotlight to scorch more of the undead buggers.

Daktari keeps on taking hits, soon after the swamped barbarian is down to maybe 15 or so HP (from approx. 70), and looking back on it that happened pretty quickly, and if the barbarian falls…

Ram takes another skeleton down, and then stabs the greater zombie knight, Newt fiery blasts this bugger too.

But the creature’s HP Bar, on its token in Fantasy Grounds, hardly drops at all- causing mutterings around the VTT. Mostly, “Oh, crap!”, but also ‘fresher’ variants.

Daktari keeps on taking hits (I think I’ve said that before), but he’s raging, and so he’s soaking up the damage, but… it’s not looking good.

Seconds later and the barbarian is put down by the greater zombie knight, note this undead terror attacks by flailing wildly with its fists which also deliver a hefty necrotic punch.




*The turning of the token- Daktari gets to dirt-napping. *

Buggles slices another skeleton down.

But there are now also three bat swarms swooping and swirling around- attempting to find a PC to feed on.

It also doesn’t help that Vinnie (Jim) is rolling really low for his Moonbeam damage every turn.

Note, it’s probs worth mentioning at this point that Buggles has also been screaming (at Vinnie) for some time to get some healing into Daktari- this, of course, prior to the barbarian’s fall.

The following appears in the chat window-

Buggles: WANTED! Are you a healer? Fancy adventuring with a group with no healer? Contact Newt at Newt Towers now
Vincenzo: I am much more than an ealerr mon ami

Personally, I like it for the fact that Jim/Vinnie spells like he sounds, he is ‘ an ealerr’.

Ram gets to the greater zombie knight with Deadend, and Crits it- there’s a wild cheer, but the thing is still not even close to bloodied.

Then Newt misses the beast with three Belphegor Fiery Blasts in a row (the third attempt courtesy of an inspiration point).

Then the warlock gets stabbed-up by a skeleton.

As does Buggles, repeatedly.

It’s about now, with the laughter all gone, that play really slows down- PCs are, I can tell, working out what to do for the best. Is it time to cut and run yet?

Ramshambow suddenly finds himself one-on-one versus the greater zombie knight, that doesn’t go well- and now he’s down to maybe 12-15 HP.

Buggles fights his way through to Daktari, and then gets a healing potion (with his action surge) down the big lad’s gullet.

Vinnie’s Moonbeam continues to have very little effect, this is not his fault you understand, when it works this spell can be devastating. But, the bad guys keep making their saves and his damage rolls are real bad- 2d10 radiant = 6, save for 3 damage; that kind of thing. Repeatedly.

Therefore the huge constrictor Vincen G Squeezy Snake makes his appearance, but let me just pre-empt this- Squeezy has a bad reputation already, and it’s about to get worse.

The huge constrictor fails to hit… anything (at least for a while), and repeatedly- even when Vinnie spends an inspiration point to try again, and this guy is +8 to hit with the druid’s insignia of claws.




*Vincen G Squeezy Snake, a titan amongst tokens, but otherwise... a bit meh!*

Oh, Buggles gets sliced again.

Ram fails to land a hit on the greater zombie knight.

It’s getting bad…

Then worse…

Newt decides to get another potion of (greater) healing into Daktari, and takes three opportunity attacks (all hits) to get the job done, the warlock is bloodied and beyond.

But let’s just take a moment to admire the life-changing effects of that healing balm, copied and pasted directly from Fantasy Grounds chat-

Newt: [HEAL] Potion of Greater Healing [4d4+4 = 8]
Heal [8] -> [to Daktari]
Newt: Potion of Greater Healing

That’s right- 4d4, and in FG it rolls the dice, and they all came up ‘1’s.

As Buggles said/screamed at the time= “Quadruple Cabbage!”

There’s a lot of talk about the expiry date of the potion just consumed, followed by a short discussion as the players try to figure out how much they paid for the underperforming magic, and who was it that sold it to them?

A lot of humour, quite a bit of it of the gallows variety.

Newt, by the way, is down to maybe 10 HP.

Buggles gets sliced (I’ve read that before somewhere), as does Vincen G Squeezy.

Ram however still has the greater zombie knight on him- and this bastard has three attacks (and is also approx. +7 to hit). The headless undead monstrosity connects just once, and thanks to Ram’s uncanny dodge, well… he lives.

Oh, and just to say that the greater zombie knight hits with his first attack, for the second and third of his to hit rolls you could have heard a pin drop.

Ram is on 1 HP.




*Daktari's back in action- "Guyz! Guyz! Vot did I miss!"*

Daktari, at last, gets back up again- and rages again, his last rage for the day- and then he adds a little extra frenzy to his attacks.

The barbarian smashes another skeleton down but then misses repeatedly with his other attacks. There are only three or so skeletons left in action, and the greater zombie knight (still not bloodied), oh… and a trio of bat swarms.

Squeezy still hasn’t hit anything.

Ram, can’t keep it up- the rogue disengages from the greater zombie knight and then gets the hell away, and then swigs down a potion of greater healing- he’s blowing hard.

Newt drops the bomb- the second Fireball, but this time it’s Vincen G Squeezy Snake’s turn to be in middle of the conflagration.




*Fireball the Redux! Squeezy gets toasty!*

The flash fire clears and several bat swarms have been destroyed- or else are fleeing the scene, only one skeleton survives, and the great zombie knight is, at bloody last, bloodied.

But Squeezy is also wrecked, the huge snake-shaped-druid is down to less than 10 HP.

The last skeleton left standing slices Newt, and then another bat swarm swoops down and swathes the tabaxi warlock in claws and bites.

Newt’s on 1 HP.

The greater zombie knight is now bereft of enemies- Ram ran away last turn remember, therefore the headless killing machine shambles over and flails at Daktari, and connects- although just once.

The barbarian hits the deck- unconscious, again- rage over.




*"Guyz! Guyz! I am fading fast- I vunt all uff my hair products and gels to go to Vinnie! Vinnnnnnniiiiieeeeee! Quick turn my token to da side- Dah! Eeeeeeeeeeeee!"*

Buggles dances in and cuts the zombie knight, and then as swiftly spirals away and out of danger.

Then, at last, Squeezy comes good- the huge constrictor grabs up the greater zombie knight and crushes the undead terror in its coils.

Ram rushes in and stabs furiously at the zombie knight, and suddenly my big bad guy is also on less than 10 HP.

This is going to get close, to the wire.

But Newt, the warlock, while his comrades scream for him to put the undead abomination down, well… he has a better plan. He Belphegor blasts the last skeleton to flinders (to get his 10 HP temporary hit points- Dark Ones Blessing), and then follows up by blasting the bat swarm that is buzzing him.

The bats however hang around- and bite and claw at the tabaxi some more.

Then yet another swarm of bats flutter in and gets in Ram’s grill.

But here’s the thing- my greater zombie knight is still up and rolling, of course he is at present being grappled and restrained by Squeezy.

Let’s fix that, the zombie knight slams the huge constrictor, and that’s the end of Squeezy, and my guy is on the loose again.

First stop Buggles- flailing fists and… BAM! A Crit and the wood elf is on 3 HP.

Then BAM! Again, and this time it’s Newt that hits the deck.




*BAM! BAM! BAM! The ol' triple BAM! Bedtime for bozo's.*

Recap- Vinnie is back in shifter form and very bloodied, Ram is on maybe 8 HP, Buggles only 3 HP- the other two (I forget their names), bleeding out.

But that’s the end of my hot streak- Buggles cuts down the greater zombie knight, and then gets his second wind, and all that’s left are the bats.

Although it takes another three or so turns for the pesky flutter-some bastards to finally give up the fight, at which point Daktari has failed two death saves and Newt, just the one.

Vinnie gets to Daktari with the cure, while Ram gets to Newt with a potion, and- at bloody last, it’s over and the DM can go and pee.

[Undead and bats 2900 XP]

The Dark Squad ‘find’ a Leomund’s Tiny Hut (LTH) as quickly as they can, or else Newt gets on with the ritual while the rest of the gang stand statue, weapons still drawn, waiting for something else bad to happen.

It doesn’t.

The Dark Squad crawl inside the LTH, and rest.

That was close.

And for the next hour- a short rest, and there’s a hell of a lot of healing going on.

Also Newt goes off on one for a while, etching the symbol of his (original) master into the floor of the LTH, the tabaxi doesn’t rise to the various jibes and jokes that his colleagues make regarding exactly what Belphegor’s symbol depicts.

Decide for yourself.




*Whatever it is, I don't like it.*

At the end of the hour all of the PCs save for Vinnie have spent all of their healing HD, and all of them (save Vinnie & Buggles) are still wounded when they’re done.

But, and there’s been an extended chat about this, they want to get the hell out of the Underdark.

See the title of this session.

The first job, once rested- and with help from a little Pass Without Trace, is to sneak past myriad millions of bats in here, again- success.

Then the Dark Squad push themselves, and they’re starting to really work out how this should be done- co-ordinating their efforts to get as much help as they can with the necessary checks they need to follow the path all the way back to the massive fungi cavern.

Just to note from a DMs POV, up until this point the PCs perhaps co-ordinated their efforts on maybe one in four skill checks, at most, from hereon in- every check is considered, and aided et al.

Once back to the massive fungus cavern, and after a very long day (13 hours walking plus fights et al)- although not as long as tomorrow will prove to be. The Dark Squad rest up for the night, and again- in the LTH, which has proved to be worth its weight in gold.

[Back to the fungus cavern 250 XP]

There follows much more in the way of discussion, although it’s mostly Buggles and Ram shining a light on the madness that is Newt. The rogues always seem to have lots of questions for the warlock. The flip-side of this coin is that Newt always has plenty to say back, all in character- of course.

You have to keep in mind that apropos nothing much Newt can (and does) every now and then just say really odd stuff-

“Yes! I will crush them and kill them, send their souls to my lord Belphegor, and then caper and prance on their blasted bodies.” Newt gibbers.

“I said, did you want a cup of tea?” Ram sighs as the tabaxi giggles and mwa-ha-ha’s to himself for a while longer.

He’s bonkers.

[Newt, more oddness 300 XP]

Then rest, and recuperation- and remarkably all of the PCs make their exhaustion checks, and in the morning there’s an addition to the party- Owly.




*Owly!*

Vinnie (now that I have bought Tasha’s for Fantasy Grounds) can use one of his wildshape usages to summon a familiar.

Owly is an owl, just a regular owl- nothing monstrous or terrifying.

It’s all a bit normal for the Dark Squad.

[Rest and recuperation, & Owly 200 XP]

Then, we go on- or at least the Dark Squad do, and they’re not stopping now until they get back to Farhill Mine, although that’s a thirteen hour journey if they make all of their various skill checks today.

It all starts well, safely through the massive fungi cavern, and then a long passage which ascends (for three or so hours) into the bridge cavern.

The massive cavern in which the Dark Squad sat and watched as a horde of gnolls, hyenas and (maw) demons chased after a horde of kobolds.

Well, there’s a whole lot of noise coming from the bridge cavern- again, and it sounds like fighting.

Ram is sent sneaking forward to take a look, the rogue eventually locates the fracas- there are two large four-armed demons (good monster knowledge check- Glabrezu) battering the hell out of each other near the bridge in here.




*Bloody hell! Will this sodding day never end?*

Then, for seemingly no reason, the pair stop what they’re doing, take a few steps back to stare intently at each other, and… well, that’s all they do- at least for a short while. Until the fighting starts up again.

Very odd.

Note, I hadn’t prepped another encounter down here in the Underdark, so I just decided to throw in something really nasty on the spur of the moment.

The problem being the fight is in the PCs path- they need to get safely around the demons, or else take them on. Note, this later course of action is not even discussed- just no, we’re done with this- let’s get out of here.

Ram and Buggles get situated and the pair are using thieves cant to signal back and forth- what’s going on with the demons, or else conveying suggestions from other folk about how to get past/around this confrontation.

Minds are concentrated further when the hefty pair of demons break from fighting again, and then both fiends start chanting and/or making threats (maybe) aloud, and in a language that none of the Dark Squad can understand. However, Vinnie is fairly certain that the pair are both attempting some sort of summoning spell/ritual.

The decision the is swiftly made, Vinnie spreads a little more Pass Without Trace around, and then the adventurers start creeping their way towards the exit.

Heading over the ledge they bunked down on earlier, on their first pass through this cavern, however this stealthy journey involves a close call as the demons summon… well, yet more demons.

The final checks involve the Dark Squad stealthing around and behind one of the Glabrezu, while overhead two pairs of Vrocks take it in turns to try to tear each other apart.




*At this point I'm just screwing with them- "Go on, I double dare you- let's see how this fight goes..." You've got to do it, every now and then, keeps 'em on their toes.*

The guy’s make it past, the demons it seems are far too wrapped up with their own plight.

The Dark Squad head away from the great cavern at a rush, and don’t stop hustling until they make it all the way back to the mine- that’s a fourteen hour journey from the fungus cavern.

[Sneak past the demons 500 XP]

They’re out of the Underdark, and they’re knackered.

[Survive the Underdark 500 XP]

Both rogues are exhausted, they need rest- but as it turns out, not quite yet.




*Buggles: "I've never been so glad to see a bunch of grubby dwarves."*

It’s nine in the evening, but the Dark Squad are swiftly ushered into an empty guardroom, a while later- after food and drinks are supplied; Manistrad Copperlocks, Golf Kindle, and Old Gorm have gathered and are ready for their report.

As usual Vinnie mostly leads the chatter, but all contribute, the story of the Dark Squad’s adventures gets told, although all mention of Old Gorm’s treasure run is left out from the telling. The explanation is- the adventurers took a while to get back here because they got lost for a couple of days, or so they tell Manistrad et al.

The PCs also leave out the fact that explored the duergar deep fort courtesy of an out-of-body experience (Dreamtime) and thanks to Hgraam the Stone Giant.

But Manistrad digs and digs, and eventually the whole story gets told (except for Old Gorm’s treasure run), and the PCs are able to convince Manistrad, and also to provide drawings and directions. Eventually Copperlocks is assuaged. Mission accomplished- the Dark Squad are paid, and thanked for their sterling efforts.

[Manistrad is happy- mission accomplished 500 XP]

The Dark Squad have also, at last, accomplished everything they need to at the mine- they’re ready to be unleashed upon the world/region, but more of this next session.

There’s still time this evening however for the Dark Squad to retire to their bunkroom and share the treasure that they found with Old Gorm, the chest turns out to contain over 50,000 coins. The issue being that 99% of them are copper coins, still- it’s quite a haul.

Old Gorm is more than happy with his cut, particularly as there’s plenty of other minor valuables to be sold (gems, jewellery etc.), and therefore still more money to be made.

But that’s not all that’s in the chest, and keep in mind Vinnie and Newt are using a variety of spells and rituals to examine the horde (mostly Detect Magic & Identify).

Two quivers full of magical arrows (+1 & walloping) are gathered, as is a jar of keoghtom’s ointment, and an immovable rod, and… a well-worn, scuffed, marked and sodden book.

The text within the book, at least the small amount of it that is legible, is however written in a complex code, the PCs eventually conclude.

The DM has a hangman (word puzzle) for the PCs, it’s the title of the book they’ve just found, and the more incorrect guesses it takes the PCs to get the title, then the harder the DC to decipher the rest of the text within the tome.

It takes a good long while to work out the book’s title, and so all future checks (Wis or Int) will be DC 14 to continue to crack the code. This activity can be completed during downtime or moments of rest (without distractions).

See next session guys for a discussion of the rules for this activity.

The title of the book-

VH Campaign Diary​
We may get to what the book contains later on in this series, but for now- we’re done, that’s the end of the session, and we were thirty minutes over time.

[Treasure & VH Campaign Diary 250 XP]

Next session- Saltmarsh!

Although just a heads up Vinnie will be away for the next one, still- I have plenty to keep the other three players amused.

Jim/Vinnie send me a list of anything downtime you want to get done, and I’ll incorporate it into the next write up, or else bodge your story in later- somehow.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Cracking session ... near death and random demons, I love it!!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #043 Chez Dark Squad. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 3/Rogue Lvl 3
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Buggles’ undead servitor
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

This is session 43, and it didn’t go well, from my POV.

But the fighting is over, and we’ve moved on already, and so here’s what went down, and just to say that when we have a bad session (which happens hardly at all) then before I post the write up here, I send my offering to the players first.

They get to vet it, make sure I’ve not been too heavy handed.

So, they all agreed that this one was good to post, Ben/Newt I think best précised, their feelings best with the following comment-

"I mean, it does read a bit like a slow-motion car crash in the making...
Probably a fair representation of events!"

So, the Dark Squad spend a few more hours at Farhill Mine topping up their equipment, selling a few items, and then distributing some of the treasure they found in the chest of holding, back in the watery cavern.

Then, Newt persuades (with a little coin) a dwarf with a wagon to give the Squad a lift into Saltmarsh. Their new home.




*See the house circled in red- yeah, that's the one- it's a bit of a doer-upper, but ideally situated- just across the road is the Bird family farm- plenty of places to hide a body or two there.*

Once there the Dark Squad pick up their keys for the new house- they organised the rental earlier, with Manistrad Copperlocks helping to make the connections.

There then follows a twenty to thirty-minute debate, and then a vote, to decide which of the four potential chez Dark Squad house designs (as contributed by three of the PCs) is to be their new home.




*The Chez Dark Squad design competition entries, Ram's (Kev) design is the eventual winner (lower middle), although special mention should go to the multi-image Buggles (Stu) entry (lower right cluster). That said if the buggers had just picked Vinnie's (Jim) entry (top middle) then I wouldn't have to draw another bloody map.* 

Ram’s alfresco design is the eventual winner, although it’s down to a die roll so close is the decision.

Ram’s design is, of course, by far the largest of those proffered- it’s certainly a grand house, and with a large great hall. The rogue’s professional standard blueprint has been completed using ink and squaredy-paper, although like all good draughtsmen Kev/Ram has actually ignored the squares and/or lines on the paper, he’s taken a free-hand approach.

A full floor plan of chez Dark Squad will (probably) follow later.

A name for chez Dark Squad will also evolve, no doubt, in time.

Next up the Dark Squad move in and fit out their rooms.




*The Dark Squad get situated- note, they're all jealous of Vinnie's hot-tub, and they all complain about the state (and smell) of Daktari's room. Barbarians!*

House done, next- downtime and what to do in Saltmarsh?

Let’s have a party.

I beg your pardon.

So, after less than thirty seconds discussion it is decided- the Dark Squad will throw a party, it’s all round to chez Dark Squad for a shindig.

Note, Jim playing Vinnie is not in-game yet, I’ll mark your card when he arrives.

A party?

But now they’re all on board, and at times giggling like drains.

It seems the idea of the party is to gather a bunch of dwarves from Farhill and to get them to mingle with a bunch of folks from Saltmarsh.

The DM has worries, who do the Dark Squad know in Saltmarsh?

Just to be clear, the Dark Squad have visited Saltmarsh ten times prior to their moving here, each of their visits was between sixty and ninety minutes long, these were the lunch time visitations outlined in sessions 34 and 35. Basically, the time it takes for the wagon to get loaded. The longest conversation any member of the Dark Squad has had with anyone in Saltmarsh at this point is maybe thirty minutes.

Also, session 34 didn’t go so well.

Who are you inviting to the party, again?

The Dark Squad get a list going- it runs to approx. 45 names, and it’s basically everyone they have ever met- and some others that they have only heard, including members of the Town Council, it also includes Blevins. The last time a member of the Dark Squad ‘chatted’ with Blevins it ended in threats, the time before that… oh yeah, threats and violence.

Blevins hates the dwarves of Farhill, and the dwarves of Farhill, it seems, are not fond of Blevins either.

But the PCs are into it, and on with it.

Party!

Oh, and the list of folk to invite also includes people that would have to travel from Farhill (Manistrad Copperlocks, Max Damage, Arty Swell (Max and Arty are shopkeepers, just for info) etc.) or else people the Dark Squad have met (very briefly) when they spent a morning (and a lot of gold) in Ashby. That’s an 8-10 hour round journey, just to attend a party with a bunch of adventurers that they’ve met once.

I’ll be honest, I’m making a list of these folk as the PCs keep shouting out names, or actually not names but, “that bloke in…”, and I’m struggling.

Why would any of these people come to a party at the Dark Squad house?

The next question would be why would the Dark Squad invite these people?

I’m trying to understand.

But hang on, I recognise this plan, this is the same plan- get the two sides together (Farhill dwarves & Saltmarsh folks) as was suggested and then swiftly rejected back in session 34. The idea then was for Dark Squad to arrange a spectacular show (that they would put on) and then invite lots of folks from Farhill and Saltmarsh to attend, and by doing so end the interminable antipathy that exits between the two places.

We agreed back in session 34, or else sometime soon after (session 35)- that this project would be a long-term affair, and certainly not a part of the plot that could be resolved overnight, or at a party.

The issue is there’s a degree of antipathy between the dwarves of Farhill and the good folk, some of them, of Saltmarsh.

Point of fact Ram discovered that it’s mainly the fishing folk that seem to have bad things to say about the dwarves of Farhill- mostly.

Although in all honesty there’s not been a lot of investigation at all about this, so…

There are no fishing folk invited to the party- the PCs don’t know any of them, fisherfolk don’t have shops.

So, the Dark Squad’s answer to this is to invite everyone they know- including folk that they know that are violently opposed to the dwarves of Farhill (Blevins), to a party, with some dwarves from Farhill.

Let’s just take a moment to let that sink in.

Light blue touch paper and retire.

Then there’s the folk that they have never met- Eda Oweland, Gellen Primewater- both Saltmarsh council members. Oh, and the last time anyone from the Dark Squad was in the Town Hall, that would be Buggles- he was making threats as I remember and had to be lead away by the Town Guard.

Oh, but the head of Saltmarsh Watch is also invited (they’ve never met him), as is the local wizard- Keledek, who the PCs have been warned about repeatedly, Newt has already made several attempts to communicate with this guy. With no answer.

So, how do I play this?

And keep in mind if all the folk on the list attend the Dark Squad party, and… things go badly- read on, then the Dark Squad are going to be making it even harder for themselves from the get-go.

But, it’s a goer- the party; Ram, Buggles and Newt are all convinced.

Oh, and this is Buggles’ idea.

Did you guess that?

Did you?

Although, about halfway through what follows and Buggles is starting to express his doubts, and by the end of the session he’s convinced that the party is going to possibly be a very bad thing.

But there’s another ninety minutes of this to follow, and I don’t want you to think (dear reader) that I expressed any of the above opinions during this session.

I left the Dark Squad to their own devices.

I tried to steer them around with a bit of chatter, but that didn’t get me anywhere.

So, as well as the party preparations, which accounts for at least 50% of what follows, the Dark Squad are also doing some shopping.

So, every time one of them goes to the shop (any shop)- and spends his money then whoever it is that’s selling them tries to help the PCs out, with a bit of chat, and a few questions- so, who are you guys? Have you just moved to Saltmarsh? And plenty of other friendly blather, all the time leaving the way open for the various members of the Dark Squad to ask any other questions that they might have.




*Buggles buys a tinderbox from Winston's store (he gave his last one to Hgraam the Stone Giant). Winston is very chatty- do you want to come to our party? Buggles asks, Winston would love to- he'll even bring a couple of friends.*

Here’s the thing, I’ve been setting Saltmarsh up for a while- there is plot here aplenty, and contacts, and employment. I just need one PC to ask…

Every PC that the Dark Squad talk to does this because the DM is really trying.

But the Dark Squad are all just pointed at the party.

Nope, they have no other questions, this is really all they’re doing.

They have nothing to ask at all.

Except… do you want to come to our party?

Meanwhile…

Newt sets about trying to learn to fly Gerald (in the basement- don’t ask), his Bat/Giant Bat familiar, he works out very quickly that he’s going to at least need a saddle- he later visits a leatherworker to try to arrange this, and to invite her to the party, of course.

Then…

The Dark Squad spend a day writing and sending party invitations.

Just to say by the time we get around to the 28th of Tarsakh, the day before the party, the Dark Squad have spent over 150gp on the shindig, including… ahem, the hookers.

There had to be hookers, and can you guess which member of the Dark Squad went questing for the ladies of the night?

But we’ll get to them.

Next up, Newt gets together the two wagon loads of wood needed for the finale of the party- a massive conflagration with pyrotechnics and other adventures in flame. Note across the road from the new chez Dark Squad is the Bird farm, with their barn stuffed full of straw. The Dark Squad have invited the Bird family, of course, to the party- they’ve never met them, but come along.

So, Newt’s going to have a bonfire, are alarm bells not ringing yet?

Ram visits the Whicker Goat and gets a good deal on booze and entertainment (sea shanty singers, and a jig and reel band) for the night- sorted.

At this point Jim/Vinnie arrives and gets into the game.

After a catch up the druid has the following to say-

“I will not be ere for zis partee, I will be swimmin’ a la Vincen G Octopod, the thing yew describe iz a car-crash n’est pas?”

Throughout what follows Vinnie has cause to repeat the above statement, or else a version of it, several times.

“I sink Newt will ‘ave anuzzer body to ads to iz collection.”

This last addendum after Newt decides to head to the docks, although after first asking Hannah, the female owner of the poshest Inn in Saltmarsh, the Snapping Line, how to go about procuring some whores?

Again, let’s just take a moment- the Snapping Line Inn, which Newt has been to once or twice previously, is upmarket- the best in town, and family-orientated. So, the warlock seeking hookers asks no-one else in town, just Hannah the owner of the Snapping Line.

She’s really not impressed with the tabaxi, but after a bit of persuasion (and RP accompanied by a great check) she eventually shoos him towards the docks, although she is aghast and… just massively uncomfortable.

His next question for Hannah, do you want to come to my party?

Then to the docks.

Newt hires five hookers, although even that proves to be pretty creepy, scratch that- incredibly creepy.

The ladies of the night are not for touching, just eye-candy for the party, note this event happens just after the Bird family accept their invitation. The Bird family are devout church goers, they’re like a puritan version of the Vonn Trapp family- they do hymns.

So, hookers and the salvation army- check.

But it goes on, there’s more of this- lots of this, until the DM is going barmy, but still just playing along and not saying anything.

Vinnie eventually comes around to the idea and starts making herbal cocktails for the party.

So, the day before the party and the invites are all back (or most of them)- twenty-two folk have confirmed that they will be attending, although the Bird family account for ten of the attendees.

Also attending are a pair of dwarves that work at the mining headquarters in Saltmarsh, a pair of Saltmarsh guardsmen (Cannon & Ball) that Ram has been drinking with twice (well done, that worked), Winston- the general store owner (invited by Buggles), and Golf Kindle who just happens to be in town.

So, here’s what pissed me off- we’ve done Downtime before. It’s a way for some of the PCs to make a lot of checks- find out info, and not have to a lot of roleplay, which some of the guys don’t care for (at times).

I’d kept the Dark Squad out of Saltmarsh for a good long while, until I was absolutely ready for them- NPCs, plot, new quests, all ready to roll.

Not one question got asked.

Eight skill checks for the entire evening-
Newt Persuaded a dwarf with a wagon to take them to Saltmarsh.
Newt used Handle Animal to attempt to ride Gerald.
Newt Persuaded Hannah to point him towards the hookers.
Newt Persuaded two hookers to come to the party.
Newt Persuaded another hooker to come to the party.
Newt Persuaded another two hookers to come to the party.
Vinnie made herbal cocktails for the party.
Newt used Handle Animal to make Gerald stand still while he was measured for his saddle.

They never mentioned the plot, or any of the places or people they are looking for.

They spoke to nobody.

And I was absolutely dying to reveal to them all my hard work.

They were making each other laugh, but not me.

So, after the session there was a little more discussion about the above.

Oh, very last bit- Vinnie, later in the piece started de-coding the VH Campaign Diary that the PCs found inside the chest of holding, back in the Underdark.

Here’s what they discovered, note the book this information comes from is sodden- torn in places, stained and otherwise ill-used. It has blood on it. Also, every entry is written in code, these then are the translations-






































The Dark Squad are, obviously, keen to get more of this de-coded.

Note, Newt said- they're talking about us at entry 8 above, he was shot down by his comrades immediately.

But by the end...

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*The Twilight Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #044 Boomtime for the Kobolds. 

The Twilight Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Grumpy Slagg (played by Kev) Male Dwarf Monk Lvl 1
Halibert Shambles (played by Bear) Male Human Fighter Lvl 1
Porthole Slagg (played by Haggis) Male Dwarf Barbarian Lvl 1

NPCs
Nancy Female Human Cleric of the Sea (Poseidon & Umberlee) Lvl 1

NPC Hireling
Cuthbert Tetley Male Human Goxhill Militiaman (Guard) *

This is session 44, and don’t ask me how this happened but sometime towards the end of the last session, well before I’d started moaning to/about the players, well... we decided to play The Twilight Squad.





Just to remind you The Twilight Squad we’re put together by Buggles, the wood elf hired Halibert Shambles, a warehouse worker from Saltmarsh, ostensibly the young lad was to be his squire. At the same time the Dark Squad were working with Grumpy & Porthole Slagg, two (very) surly dwarf miners from Farhill.

See sessions 33b to 37a, Saltmarsh and Back with the Slaggs, for the full story.

So, at some point during these sessions Buggles convinced Halibert, and then Grumpy & Porthole to take up the adventuring life, Halibert even convinced his would-be girlfriend, Nancy to join the gang.

And thus the Twilight Squad were born, and told (by Buggles) to head to Goxhill, a village maybe eight miles from Saltmarsh, and once there… to seek adventure.

Note, Buggles had no idea what exists at Goxhill, he just saw the name on the map.

So, that’s what the newly formed Twilight Squad do.

The eight mile trudge to Goxhill serves as time for introductions, because although the various NPCs turned PCs have met- the pairings (Halibert & Nancy vs Grumpy & Porthole) have never really been introduced to each other.

As it turns out Halibert is a chancer, and voiced by Bear as a squeaky cockney- dogs howl when he pronounces. Nancy (voiced by the DM) has a similar accent, although without the squeak, she tries (every now and then) to sound posher than she is, like a ‘lady’. Grumpy & Porthole are less chatty, their voices quickly settle into some gruff dwarven version of the Kray twins, or at least how you would imagine a pair of east end gangsters to sound.

[Halibert’s voice 20 XP]

Halibert takes charge of the adventurers, when he can, he’s remarkably chirpy and throughout what follows refers endlessly to his experiences with the Dark Squad. At several points during the adventure Halibert wonders aloud- “What would Buggles/Newt do in this situation?” The answer, inevitably, is ‘kill ‘em all!”

Halibert, played by Bear, does funny.

Grumpy is more polite than Porthole, the latter being quite sweary- although very quiet with it. The pair call each other ‘Bruv’, and they constantly refer to their ‘Old Ma’ throughout their various speeches. The Slagg’s mother, it seems, was a sturdy woman with a healthy disregard for morality and ethics.

The Slaggs, played by Jim & Kev, also do funny.

[Meet the PCs 20 XP]

So, to Goxhill- a two bit village with a mine.




*“Mine, call that a mine! Old Ma ‘ad a bigger ‘ole than that!” Porthole sneers.*

The Twilight Squad visit the Last Barrel, sink a few beers and chat with whoever’s available- they’re looking for something to do, adventuring and the like. There are lots of complaints and moans from the present off-shift miners, mainly stories about new money- investors are coming from one of the big cities to buy out the mine. The miners are fretting, and then happy, and then fretting again- all in short order. Goxhill, like Saltmarsh, is also in flux- things are changing, at least that’s the rumour.

But, the Twilight Squad don’t much care about this, and I’m only mentioning it here because its plot.

They are therefore eventually directed to Larg Neverstay, the head of the Goxhill Watch- actually, he’s the only paid member of the Goxhill Watch. Larg’s an old man, his job these days is to sit atop the Goxhill Watch Tower (an ancient windmill that has lost its sails) and, well… watch.

Larg however has a task for the Twilight Squad, or else he’s heard reports of a bunch of creatures he refers to as little-dragon-man (later identified as Kobolds) whose activity has been noted by farmers hereabouts. He doesn’t know where the creatures are laired, but best guess somewhere to the south west, along a line of bluffs which curves toward the river. The area is dotted with copses and stands of trees, an ideal spot for a lair of the “pesky little buggers!”

After some excellent haggling a price is agreed, for every severed kobold hand returned to Larg he will pay eight silver coins. So, this is a slayers quest, and time to unwind for the players- or else time for a TPK, we’ll see.

That’s as complicated as this one’s going to get.

The Twilight Squad however decide that they want a little back up, and so after a trip to Red’s, the general store- for rations and torches, it’s back to the bar to see if they can hire an extra body. There follows some complex cost calculations, this in order to discern which of the three available hireling options is the cheapest. For hire are- a militiaman (with all his own armour), a hefty miner/brawler (with his own club), and/or a local woodsman/ranger (with lots of her own gear).

Cuthbert Tetley is hired, he’s the militiaman, and by far the most economical of the three.

[Cuthbert is hired 30 XP]

The DM is therefore voicing Cuthbert, I do the best I can to mimic Halibert’s squeaky cockney (but get nowhere close- I have a drill sergeants voice). Cuthbert, having attempted to steal Halibert’s voice, also attempts to impress/steal Halibert’s girlfriend- Nancy, during the course of the adventure.

Therefore, after a night sleeping on the floor of the Last Barrel, the Twilight Squad and Cuthbert, rise and shine early- get breakfast and then head off into the wilds. Although it’s not that wild, the adventurers however spend the entire day chasing their tails. There are a few signs of the small humanoids in the area, but none of the trails they find seem to lead to anywhere significant. Although a much-used trail is found later on in the day, and will be taken up again in the morning.

So, a night out in the wilds- but with no untoward encounters, and then they’re back on the track in the morning.

Success!

The Twilight Squad arrive, still early morning, at what looks to be an old mine shaft in the bluffs Larg directed them to previously. The mine opening is screened by a stand of tall trees. The giveaway however is the fact that there are a number of yapping and chirruping kobolds, very obviously on ‘watch’ in the locale- most of them in the trees.




*Kobolds!*

Note, Nancy instigated a comprehensive Monster Knowledge style chat about kobolds earlier in the piece, the Twilight Squad know that the little buggers are less at home out in the sunlight. Nancy further insists, once the kobolds are found, that there’s a plan- do they want to stop the guards from re-entering the mine and alerting their comrades?

Yes, is the obvious answer- but how?

Halibert in the end takes charge of the situation.

“Oh. Yer so manly Halibert.” Nancy swoons.

Cuthbert takes notice.

Cuthbert & Porthole will be sent forward to cover/block the mine entrance, while the rest of the Twilight Squad unleash missile-fire heck on the kobolds (poorly) hidden in the trees and bushes in the area.

That’s Halibert’s plan, and it gets the nod- approved.

Oh. But just to say ahead of time, I have given each of the members of the Twilight Squad a little something extra, a secret weapon- if you will, and with express instructions not to tell their comrades-in-arms what special weapon they’ve got.

You’ll see.

So, we get to fighting, and the first kill comes courtesy of the hireling- Cuthbert, the young militiaman races towards the mine entrance- en route he flings one of his spears and skewers a kobold perched in the branches of a tree which extends above the dark opening to the lair.

“Check me out, gel!”

The young militiaman ends his turn by looking buff and flexing in Nancy’s direction.

Porthole follows him in, the dwarf flings out a hand axe en route, and another kobold cops it- and comes tumbling out of the same tree, dead.

Halibert, with his longbow, shoots- Crits, and kills another (after a miss- inspiration point to roll again- he didn’t want to look bad in front of Nancy), while Nancy herself wounds another kobold with her crossbow.

Remarkably Halibert’s plan works- Porthole and Cuthbert are positioned at the entrance to the mine, any kobold wanting to warn its chums within will need to get through this pair.

A kobold situated in the branches of the tree that arches up and over the mine entrance bungees down and Tarzan-like swings into Porthole & Cuthbert. The kobold is armed with a spear- but alas it misses it’s swing-attack, and then on the backswing is cut clean in two by a now raging Porthole.

Grumpy, with his crossbow, shoots another kobold hidden (it thinks) in a nearby bush- dead.

Yet another kobold attempts a bungee spear attack, only it doesn’t go so well- the vine/liana it is tied to snaps rather than springs, and leaves the small humanoid badly wounded and sprawled before Cuthbert & Porthole.

Sling bullets clatter into the clearing before the mine entrance, Porthole takes one to the head.

“Don’t ‘urt.” He mutters, and punches the spot the rock landed- seconds later he and Cuthbert slice the sprawled kobold before them dead.

There are only three kobolds left in the fight, two in the trees- both, moments later, are sniped to death by Halibert and Grumpy, respectively. While the last enemy attempts to flee the scene- but that doesn’t happen, a raging Porthole lights out after the terrified kobold and soon after buries a hand axe in its back.

Porthole doesn’t stop chopping until the ‘yellow’ kobold is paste.

[Kobold guards taken care of 200 XP]

A few minutes later, after the dead kobolds have been searched (a few coppers and silvers each) and then butchered for their hands, the Twilight Squad creep- as best they can, into the mine.

Porthole and Grumpy (with darkvision) sneak a little ahead, there are a number of kobolds scrabbling on the floor beyond a T-junction, they look to be gambling- although there’s also a lot of squabbling going on. None of the kobold guards here are paying any attention, confident that the watchers outside of the lair will raise the alarm.




*Ignore the dead Kobold bottom right- no idea how he got there.*

The two dwarves close in but alas Porthole finds a pit trap the hard way, although the nasty dwarf reacts with lightning speed (and a ‘20’) and dives over the pit before it yawns.

Note, Porthole has had a light spell cast on his battleaxe (by Nancy) although the weapon is covered until he leaps into the attack.

Cuthbert, the militiaman, comes rushing over to help- he leaps the now open pit, and spears a surprised kobold dead.

Grumpy caves in the head of the nearest kobold to him with his staff, and then chops another in the throat- the creature is left sprawled on the floor and choking for breath (and on 1 HP).

Halibert also leaps the pit and then charges in longsword drawn- and yet another kobold dies, Porthole- with his battleaxe, accounts for yet another. There are only two of the screeching terrified humanoids left alive.

The sprawled heavily wounded kobold is bathed in watery-blue (sacred) flames by Nancy- it expires with a hiss. While the last gets its head caved in by Grumpy.

The fight’s over.

Only, “Rats!” Cuthbert shouts, and sure enough- scurrying down the western passage towards the junction are a trio of giant snuffling and snarling giant rats, drawn to the sound of the pit trap, perhaps.




*RATS! And that far one is a big 'un!*

Halibert and Porthole both leap over the pit and charge to meet them- cutting the first two of the vermin down. The passage ahead opens into a low ceilinged and very stinky cavern, in the middle of which is a morass of filth and excrement, and worse.

There are more giant rats in the low cavern, and the walls of the place are riddled with rat holes, this is obviously their lair.

Nancy burns a giant rat dead with her sacred flames, while Grumpy takes another out with his crossbow.

But the vermin keep spewing out of their burrows, rushing towards the Twilight Squad- Halibert and Porthole keep them at bay, and cut another pair of giant rats down.

The PCs keep attacking, and mostly they keep on hitting- but some of the giant rats have enough hit points to survive a stab or a slice, and they keep on coming- soon after there are more giant rats than adventurers in the low-ceilinged stinky cavern.

Porthole gets bitten- twice, the dwarf is left critically wounded, he has to use an inspiration point to trigger a healing surge (his healing HD, allowed by the kindly DM in low level play).

Halibert cuts another giant rat down with his longsword, Porthole repeats the trick with his battleaxe.

Cuthbert Tetley is beginning to panic, he’s not landed a hit yet, he’s even stopped calling for Nancy to admire his work.

Nancy’s sacred flame burns another giant rat dead- a smoking corpse, while Grumpy splats another with his staff, but then moments later gets bitten for his troubles.

Porthole ends yet another, but still the giant rats come, several more of them emerging from holes behind the Twilight Squad.




*"I'll save yers Nancy, darlin", Halibert & Cuthbert call out in chorus.* 

Nancy calls for help- Halibert (& Cuthbert) are trying their best to assist her, but Cuthbert still hasn’t managed to land a hit.

Porthole smashes a giant rat down, it’s the only hit (rats and adventurers) in an entire turn’s worth of action- that’s ten to hit rolls.

Cuthbert gets savaged by a giant rat, and the militiaman is left screaming.

“’Elp me ‘alibert! ‘Elp me! Please!”
“Ger’a grip on yerself Cuthbert!” Halibert shouts back.

While Porthole growls- “Grow some balls, lad!”

Although seconds later Porthole is bitten again, the dwarf doesn’t back down but does some grumbling of his own.

But Cuthbert’s nerves are shattered, he flees the fight, and triggers three opportunity attacks- he doesn’t get far. The Goxhill militiaman gets bitten twice more, and is left sprawled in the mirk- and dying (one failed Death Save will be enough to kill Cuthbert).

Nancy smashes a rat dead with her mace, the vermin are in too close for her to use her spells.

Halibert manoeuvres to stand over the fallen body of Cuthbert, but the fighter is swinging and missing repeatedly, he spends his second inspiration point to try and fail to hit again.

Things are getting desperate.




*Halibert straddles Cuthbert's fallen body, he's the hero of the hour, he keeps the Giant Rats at bay. "Oh Halibert, yer soooo very brave!" Nancy cries and then incinerates yet another of the vermin with her Sacred Flames- "Gertcha! Yer filthy bar-steward!" Note the arrival of the big Rat leader.*

At which point a much larger giant rat- the brood mare, emerges from her lair and scurries into the fight- this creature has a glistening silver chain wrapped around its abdomen. Alas the beast doesn’t last long- Grumpy thumps it hard with his staff, and moments later Porthole lodges his battleaxe into the great vermin’s brain.

Dead!

The remaining giant rats, on hearing the brood mare’s dying screech, attempt to flee the fight, Grumpy splats another dead, but the rest of the vermin scurry back into their holes.

At which point Cuthbert opens his eyes (after a ‘20’ Death Save).

“Are dey all gone?” He asks.

Followed by, “Can I go ‘ome now?”

Nancy helps out with a little healing as the Twilight Squad get themselves back into fighting shape, and after removing a silver and gem necklace (wrapped tight around the brood mare’s bulbous body) they head back to the dead kobolds and the pit trap.

There are noises echoing down the passages of the old mine, but no sign of any more kobolds.

The Twilight Squad take a minute to search the kobolds here, and then remove their hands- it’s grisly stuff.

“Get the bag, Bruv.” Porthole states.
“Wha’, the ‘andbag?” Grumpy sniggers.
“Good one, Bruv.” Porthole rejoinders.

The gambling kobolds have a little more copper and silver, but not a lot, but keep in mind that three of the four PCs started the adventure with less than 2gp in their pockets.

[Kobold guards and giant rats- lots of them 650 XP]

Grumpy & Porthole lead the way, stealthily forward- there’s another passage to the north, otherwise it’s on to the east- and there’s the flickering flame of a camp fire, and much yapping, shouting and howling coming from this direction.

The two sneaky dwarves discover the large cavern home of the kobold tribe, and there are lots of kobolds in here.




*All of the Kobolds.*

DM Interlude- there are forty kobolds in the tribal cavern- although a majority of them (23) are 10 XP non-combatants.

Halibert attempts to sneak forward to join the stealthy dwarves- but that doesn’t work, although only the closest kobold spots the creeping fighter, the small humanoid starts shouting and pointing.

But then, the world ends- at least for a lot of the kobolds.

Grumpy grabs out a black powder horn and flings it into the camp fire in the tribal cavern.

*BOOM!*

Twenty kobolds are caught in the flaming burst- fourteen of the small humanoids are scorched, blasted, burnt and generally incinerated in the following brief, but very vigorous, conflagration.

“Bluddy ‘eck!” Halibert screeches.

Nancy rushes forward and blasts another screaming kobold dead with her sacred flames.

But respite for the tribe is in short supply.

A grinning Porthole fishes out a small round fist-sized black metal ball, the object has a short length of what looks to be rope poking from a hole in the top of it, a second later a tinderbox sparks, and then the fuse hisses.

“Gertcha!” The surly dwarf grunts and throws the object into the densest clutch of screaming and panicked kobolds.

“Fire in the hole!” Porthole yells, and then sticks his fingers in his ears and crouches- turning away from the chamber ahead. Grumpy mirrors his brother’s actions- while the remainder of the Twilight Squad watch and learn.

*BOOOOOM!*

A dozen kobolds are caught in the blast, absolutely none of them survive the ordeal- the cavern itself is also transformed, one side of it collapses.




*Kobolds post Boomtime.*

The remaining deafened and terrified kobolds mostly scramble to get as far away as they can from the Twilight Squad, although a few of the small fools attempt to fight their way out of the chamber.

Grumpy smashes a kobold down, but gets stabbed for his endeavour.

Halibert decapitates another with his longsword- although the fighter also takes a hit, this time from a sling stone.

Several more of the kobolds rally, the fight to escape the cavern turns into a rumble- Porthole gets stabbed too.

He’s seen enough, the crazy dwarf throws a second bomb into the chamber- the five or so kobolds engaged in the fightback are liberally distributed around the cavern.

Or else bits of them are.

The remaining enemies swiftly surrender, and are ordered- soon after by Halibert (translated by Nancy, she speaks Draconic), to cut of one of their own hands, at which point they will be allowed to exit the lair.

In the meantime Cuthbert, who is still terrified and out of sorts, is sent back to the passage north and told to watch the way. In double quick time the now one-handed kobolds, after also being disarmed and searched for money, are escorted quickly out of the lair and into the light- there are less than ten of them left, eight of them non-combatants.

Halibert gets his second wind, while Grumpy snaffles his healing potion (they have one each, paid for by the Dark Squad) and then spends his last inspiration point to trigger his healing surge.

Note, a vast majority of the exploded kobolds are sans hands, and the adventurers don’t have the time or inclination to search through the filth and viscera here.

[Clearing out the kobold tribe 655 XP]

The Twilight Squad hustle quickly up the northern passage, there’s no chance the kobold’s here have not heard the explosions, and sure enough there are a trio of armoured (chainmail-wearing) kobolds armed with bows waiting for them.

Nancy uses the last of her magic to bless Halibert and the Slaggs.

But the Twilight Squad close in fast- there’s a brief exchange of missile fire, but these three kobolds are tough.




*The Tough Kobolds- Boomtime is coming!*

Halibert shoots one, but then gets shot right back.

Porthole goes the direct route, he lobs his third bomb into the much smaller guard chamber.

*BOOM!*

And that’s all she wrote, all three of the tough kobold defenders are blasted to pieces in an instant.

The Twilight Squad creep forward, and when the smoke clears- over the far side of the cavern is a broken door (destroyed in the last blast), which in itself is odd- someone very important must live in there, and so it proves.

The kobold chief, a huge (over four feet tall) snarling scarred kobold in heavy armour and wielding a battleaxe in two hands- swatting and slicing wildly, comes charging into the fight. The furious foe is accompanied by his hareem, five scantily clad females kobolds armed with a variety of blades.

Halibert screams and points at the onrushing kobold chief.

“This one’s mine, I’ll take the little bastard! Watch this Nancy, gel!”

*WHOOSH!*

Suddenly a ghost-like massively horned Ram appears before Halibert- the sturdy creature is mid-charge. it blasts forward- smashing into the approaching chief. The heavily armoured kobold chief is flung back and up, and slammed into the far wall of the chamber.

Halibert has a ring of the Ram, and he just used all three charges (6d10 force damage) to smash most of the life out of the kobold chief, the small now mostly broken humanoid goes from full- 32 HP, to just 2 HP in the blink of an eye.




*The Kobold Chief needs healing fast.*

Grumpy meantime slams one of the hareem dead with his staff, seconds later another of the screeching females gets to Halibert and stabs the fighter with a Crit, and now he’s heavily wounded.

Moments later and Cuthbert is stabbed too, and the militiaman is back to retreating.

“I’ll watch the rear, ‘alibert?”

Nancy accounts for another of the ferocious hareem with yet more of her sacred flames.

Porthole rages, and cuts another of the hareem down, while the kobold chief levers himself to his feet and then rushes back through the broken doorway and into the chamber beyond, and out of sight.

Halibert cuts yet another member of the kobold hareem down, then Grumpy follows suit, that’s the last- there’s just the chief left.

Porthole rushes on and into the chief’s chamber- a junk store full of tat and dirt, the kobold chief is over the far side of the cavern, and has just finished swigging down a potion flask- healing, no doubt. The kobold is reaching for another.

Porthole flings a hand axe into the chief’s back, but it’s not enough- the kobold chief growls and grabs for the last healing flask.

Halibert rushes past the dwarf at the door, screaming- “ger’a load of this ya little bar-steward”, and finishes the job, burying his longsword in (and all the way through) the chief’s back.

Dead.

The fighting is done, the kobold’s are dead and their lair cleared, and the session is almost over.

More treasure is found in the chief’s lair- including a slew of gold coins, by which I mean just over fifty. Also, the chief has a beautiful black ruby set on a silver chain, later the Dark Squad discover this is an expensive piece of jewellery. They eventually sell it to the mine owner, back in Goxhill, for 900 gold coins.

[Kobold chief, toughs and the hareem 475 XP]

The chief’s last unused healing potion is taken by Grumpy, who used the one he had earlier, and then the time is taken for a thorough search- and another chest and more coin found. Then the collecting of more kobold hands- they have 65 of these in total.

After an hour or two to rest the Twilight Squad head back to Goxhill, they get to the village in last light of day, and head straight to the bar to share their tale of adventure with the folk to be found there.

The Twilight Squad get the drinks in.

Three cheers for the Twilight Squad!

That was a great release, down and dirty and just a hoot to play- and with bombs, and black powder, and Halibert’s ring of the Ram.

Note, Nancy has a secret weapon but she didn’t need to use it, so we’ll keep her secret safe for a little while longer.

Note, there’s no plans to play the Twilight Squad again any time in the future, however I’ll stat up another adventure for the guys (soon after) and should the opportunity arise, for whatever reason (we’ve had a chat about this) then they’ll no doubt make another appearance.

Oh. The PCs required 400 XP to get to level 2, they totalled 411 XP each for this adventure, so- they’re all level 2 now.

Next session however- it’s the Dark Squad all the way, and party time in Saltmarsh.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #045 Prawn to be Wild! 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Lost to the void…
Buggles (played by Stu) Male Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 3/Rogue Lvl 3
Gwen Female Duergar Skeleton, in full-face helm and armour *

This is session 45, and it’s party time.

And it was a cracker.

But first up, an explanation- actually not so much an explanation- that’d take too long, a statement.

Buggles (& Gwen) have departed the Dark Squad, simple as- on the morning of the party the wood elf’s room in chez Dark Squad is discovered to be empty. The bed not slept in, where has the crazy bastard gone?

Well, maybe later on in this story we’ll find out.

Maybe.

But it’s party time in chez Dark Squad and the guys have a plan, or at least, well… it starts off with weird (ain’t it always the way with this mob).

Newt calls the guys together in the great hall of their newly rented accommodation and signals that they really do need to chat, to get some ground rules straight for tonight’s main event. The tabaxi warlock is insistent that the other members of the Squad mind their P’s and Q’s this evening, everyone should be on their best behaviour, no tomfoolery- nothing that will sully the Dark Squads good name and reputation.




*Chez Dark Squad, dramatically brought to life using only felt tips and ennui.*

There’s a long and silent WTF moment from the rest of the folk at the VTT.

Ram & Vinnie are very aware that Newt has at least one demonic master, they suspect he has acquired a second (but don’t know for sure). Keep in mind reader that during his mindless slaying the warlock is often want to shout out things like-

“I send these fleshy souls to you my dark master!”

Bit of a give-away.

Or,

“Great Lord Belphegor, send your purifying flame to consume this offering!”

And in recent times-

“I send this fallen one to the realms of Lord Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar!”

It’s the kind of thing that gets noticed, even in the midst of battle.

Vinnie even had to reissue a warning in this session to Newt-

“Newt my friend, we are going to have to work harder on this plausible deniability thing, do not zay zese sings allowed.”

So, getting told to mind your manners by a seven foot tall hissing cat that consorts with demons and sacrifices prostitutes, apologies, that last ‘s’ was misplaced- Newt has killed only one hooker so far. Well, being lectured on etiquette… it’s a bit much to take.

[Newt lectures his colleagues on how to behave 300 XP]

As it turns out Ram and Vinnie have also been chatting, and they have some ground rules too, here they are, as presented to Newt-

1) No killing.

2) No fire in the house.

3) No bewitching townsfolk, of late Newt has become awfully fond of the spell Suggestion.

4) All of the prostitutes get to leave the party alive, and fully functioning (see 1.)

5) No genocide (see 1.)

Note, in reality none of the other PCs know that Newt murdered and sacrificed a prostitute back in Neverwinter, but all of the players do, and its hard not to mention it, so unsavoury was the original event.

After a few quibbles, and a little lawyerly discussion, the rules of engagement for this evenings entertainments are accepted by one and all.

[Ram and Vinnie’s rules 300 XP]

In addition Vinnie and Ram also discuss (with Newt) a number of safe topics for discussion for this evening, they include- the weather, fishing, hobbies and interests (excluding murder and genocide et al), the local cuisine, and the ultimo fallback conversational opener/clincher- check out the free bar.

The PCs also discuss the various bits of info that they are looking to find out, should the opportunity arise- bits and pieces of the plot that perhaps needs a little more exploration, that kind of thing.

[Questions that need answers 200 XP]




*It's a hive of activity, the Dark Squad house. Note, the bar and buffet table have been added, and spots for the band. Nice!*

Then… Lukas turns up, he’s the landlord of the Whicker Goat, and he introduces the bar & wait staff for this evening, and then gets on setting up the bar and the buffet, the guys are also getting busy- helping out where they can.

Next up Fishy Pete arrives, but he’s with the band- Clam ’69, a folk/punk/sea-shanty quartet. Pete plays lead spoons and washboard. Alas the first member of the Dark Squad on the scene is Newt, time to put the tabaxi’s charm skills to the test. The conversation goes so well that Pete let’s Newt in on a secret, he’s got some Red Kelp to sell.

Red Kelp?

After a brief chat with Vinnie (and a Herbalism check from the druid) the warlock discovers that Red Kelp is a mild aquatic (like a narcotic) which is said to produce a mellow buzz and feelings of undersea-style euphoria. Newt buys a bag of the stuff and settles into it.

Note Red Kelp comes in a perforated tea-bag style leather pouch, which is worn around the neck on piece of twine or similar, to be sucked on every now and then to get the full effect.

Later, when the Red Kelp really kicks in, Newt feels like he is fully submerged in the briny- but able to breathe, and employ all of his senses, only… with a little lag, like he is moving, seeing and doing everything really slowly. Oh, and he keeps spotting little fishes swimming by in his peripheral vision, and being a tabaxi- he chases them little fishes in an effort to make them his supper.

[Newt the Red Kelp fiend 100 XP]

But, while this is all going on in Newt’s world, Clam ‘69 are on stage, and on fire (figuratively you understand), so no-one much even notices Newt’s Red Kelp ingested oddness.

So, there are a bunch of visitors to the party, which as Vinnie repeatedly describes to each new arrival, is a house warming. Although then he has to further explain what is meant by the term- ‘house-warming’, somebody mentions setting the building on fire, which causes Newt to perk up, but thankfully the moment passes.

Over the course of the next four or so hours all of the folk that accepted the Dark Squad’s invitation turn up to the event, and… have a great time.




*The Byrd family arrive early- Kum Ba Yah Poseidon, Kum Ba Yah!*

Just for info at the party are- the Byrd’s- an extended family of very religious farmers (and the Dark Squad’s nearest neighbours), Golf Kindle and two off-duty dwarven guards from the Farhill Mine HQ in Saltmarsh, four hookers from the docks (hired by Newt)- two of whom turn out to regular attendees of the Temple of the Sea, which is also the Byrd family’s place of worship. Also attending are Winston, a local halfling storekeeper, who is accompanied by two massively muscled companions, and also a pair of off-duty guards from the Saltmarsh Watch, the pair are known to Ram, their names- Canon & Ball.

There are a few close calls during the evening, but the nearest we get to a confrontation is when Winston’s musclebound friends find themselves at the bar with the dwarven guards from the Farhill HQ- there follows a large amount of glaring. But Ram- of all people, somehow manages to diffuse the situation.

The free bar thing- it works most every time.

Then the band do their thing, and it’s time for the PCs to get their rewards.

Just to say at this point the PCs have made maybe close to 20 checks, a vast majority of these (90%) using their (charisma based) social skills (which save for Newt, are not great) but the DM is helping as much as he can with low DCs, and bonuses for good roleplay (and the free bar) et al.

Newt accompanies the Byrd’s on his lute for a skate-punk rendition of Kum Ba Yah Poseidon, Ramshambow learns to play the spoons with Fishy Pete, while Vinnie spends quite a while wild-shaped into a sea turtle- don’t ask how we got to this.




*The hookers are here, as are a good number of the other invited guests, and the band (Clam '69) are just awaiting the arrival of their lead singer- Bustin' Crabman. Vinnie has wild-shaped into a Leatherback-style Sea Turtle, it made sense at the time. *

So, the Dark Squad are doing well with it.

[Lots of RP and good-ish and better checks 500 XP]

Then, as stated above, the band- Clam ’69, get the place jumping, check out their setlist for this evening-

*Clam ’69 set list 

Dark Squad Party 29th Tarsakh 1493

Prawn Free

Prawn to be Wild

Krilling Me Softly

Rock Around the Dock

Just the Tuna of us

Baggy Flounders

Ships Don’t Lie (Sharkera Cover)

Sprats the way I like it!

Paradise by the Porthole Light

There’s no Plaice like home

Cod Only Knows

You make me wanna- Trout!

Trout! Trout! Let it all out.

I Like Hali-butts, and I cannot lie

Can I play with Lobsters

Breaking the Claw

I fought the Claw (but the Claw won)

Cod Save The Bream

ENCORE

Baggy Flounders (repeat)*​
And just to say that while I came up with some of the great tracks listed above, the players contributed as many- and we took it in turns (some of us) to sing a few of these.

So, for every suitable song the players come up with for the set list, well… they get to make a free (social skill) check, the DC is always 20, and for every success they get to buttonhole one specific member of the audience and ask them a question, any question. The answer to which (because of the high skill check) will be as honest as that individual can be.

Everybody is having a great time.




*Party Hearty Dark Squad, dudes. Note the Byrd family in the mosh-pit, also note Canon & Ball, Ram's Saltmarsh Watch friends, have just arrived and are now enjoying their mandatory WTF moment, which will only last a few more seconds- Ram'll tell them about the free bar.*

Later Vinnie sang an entire song, so… the players embraced it, and he did it all in accent.

The Dark Squad therefore get a few more of their plot-related questions answered, but we’ll catch up with all the new info gained a little later on in this piece.

[For every sea/fish related song title the chance of a prize 500 XP]

The finale of the show is a huge bonfire at the rear of chez Dark Squad, accompanied by animated tales- shaped from the fire, and using minor illusion spells, by Newt. The flame and illusions are used to depict some of the adventures of the Dark Squad. A couple of these tales get close to the wire- specifically, from memory, the Succubus and Garumn, but always Newt manages to pull back from the edge.




*Newt's in charge of the pyrotechnics, and that's what scares me- and some others that I know.*

A little crazy, but not too crazy.

The party then is a rip-roaring success, so much so that by the time the thing finishes at least another dozen locals have come along to catch the end of the Clam ‘69 set, and to join in with the (free bar) fun.

[Dark Squad party hearty 1000 XP}

Daktari, dressed in leather underpants, furry boots and a red dickie-bow- and that’s all, eventually ushers the last guest out of chez Dark Squad, and then helps Lukas and his staff dismantle the bar et al and load it on their wagon. This after the stars of the show- Vinnie, Newt & Ram have already gone to bed, or at least two of them have…

Newt, heads back out to tend the remains of his fire, and using his Control Flame spell once again makes a hollow within the pyre to sit within. Once in his toasty cocoon the tabaxi calls upon Belphegor, time to commune with his devilish/demonic fiery master.

*Note, Flaming Kevin did make it to the Fantasy Grounds screen, but alas no screenshots were taken.*

Belphegor however sends a f(r)iend, a being made entirely of flame joins the tabaxi within the swelter, and introduces himself as Flaming Kevin, he tells the tabaxi that he is a myrmidon, a champion of their fiery lord.

The two chat for a while, although it’s mostly Flaming Kevin that’s marking Newt’s card, his final assessment report being- ‘could do better’. Flaming Kev therefore sets Newt a new target- if he can wrestle 100 fresh souls to their master’s side, all of them executed by flame- then, Kev reassures the tabaxi, he will attract the attention of Lord Belphegor, and will likely get some sort of fire-upgrade-type promotion, and possibly a personal visit.

Newt likes the sound of that.

[Newt’s performance review with Flaming Kevin 250 XP]

The next day… well, let’s start with weird again.

The Dark Squad rise and shine only to discover that there’s someone (that’s not one of them) in the house. Vinnie is the first to make it out of bed, and therefore the first to make the acquaintance of Mrs Badcrumble.

Mrs Badcrumble is the char, the domestic, the woman that does for the Dark Squad. She cleans up the remains of last night’s activities, and then cooks breakfast- even going as far as to head out (briefly) to buy fresh fish for Newt (oddly he has a hankering for fish this morning). Her role, she tells the Dark Squad, is to keep the place spick and span, and our heroes fed and watered while they’re in residence.

Mrs Badcrumble refers to Vinnie as Mr V, Newt as Mr N, Ramshambow as Mr R, and you get the rest.

Her token in Fantasy Grounds is Mrs Miggins from the Black Adder series.

*Note, Mrs Badcrumble did make it to the Fantasy Grounds screen, but alas no screenshots were taken.*

Furthermore Mrs B(adcrumble) comes with the house, her services- she explains, are included in the rent they pay to Mr P, that’s Gellen Primewater- the Dark Squad's landlord.

The Dark Squad are semi-delighted.

They therefore spend a leisurely morning planning out who they’re going to chat with in Saltmarsh, and why.

[More plans, and a list of questions that need answers 250 XP]




*Meeting with Pegs Larsson in the Mariner's Rest chapel- "No one comes in 'ere!"*

So, to town, and over the course of the day the Dark Squad talk with Pegs Larsson, an ex-fisherman who now resides in the Mariner’s Rest, an alms house cum doss house for sea-faring folk. 

Then with Karg, a half-orc, and the local sexton, who as well as digging graves is also very well-informed with regard to local history. Note, Vinnie wild-shapes into a badger and gets on with digging graves so as to afford more time for Karg to make his answers. So in depth are the Dark Squad’s questions that Karg cautions them that more information will only be forthcoming if they can persuade Eliander Fireborn that they are on the side of good and right.




*Big red circle is the Saltmarsh Cemetary, like you needed telling. The small red circle is the Dark Squad abode. It's conveniently close to the big red circle, Newt makes a note of this. *

It seems Karg sets a lot of store in Eliander Fireborn’s opinion.

Note, Eliander Fireborn is the head of the Saltmarsh Watch, and because their need is great- he is therefore their next port of call, although…

En route to Saltwatch Tower, the location of Eliander’s office, Ram is stopped and chatted at by one of the vendors from the Green Market, Leena Codswallop attended the Dark Squad party, and was enamoured of Newt’s flame-enhanced tales of adventure.

Leena tells Ram that Big Al, the ex-head of the Saltmarsh Watch, hasn’t been seen at the market for nearly two tendays. Note, Ram bought plants from Leena (for Vinnie) and a butter-pat (shaped like a skull) from Big Al during his last visit to the Green Market.

It seems the ex-Watch Commander now sells butter for a living, that doesn’t sound like a promotion.

Ram promises to check out Big Al’s farm- Butterskull Ranch (in a couple of days time), it’s out of town, obviously.

Then the guys get to meet with Eliander, this after some good social skill checks supplemented by offering to buy drinks for a few of the guards that staff Saltwatch Tower. Ram's friendship with Canon & Ball, it seems, is paying dividends. The Dark Squad are learning how to oil the wheels here in Saltmarsh. 

The rest of the afternoon is spent in Eliander’s office, during this time both parties make clear their positions. Eliander represents the law in Saltmarsh, he has however heard good things about the Dark Squad- from Manistrad at Farhill Mine, and also from Barbara Lighthouse, the Watch Captain in Lowden. Therefore, if the Dark Squad continue to do the right thing- and make a point of popping by every now and then to tell Eliander what they know, if there’s anything worth knowing, then… well, he’ll let them be. Maybe he’ll even give them some elbow room, or a nudge in the right direction. On the other hand, should the Dark Squad become a concern… well, they’re going to get to see what the inside of a cell looks like.




*I asked the guys, after their conversation with Eliander, what impression they had of the Saltmarsh Watch Captain. The consensus was- he's a nice guy, but I wouldn't want to naughty word with him. Nailed it.*

Note, all of the above is achieved in a considered way, no threats- just a line in the sand, and having laid the foundation for any future relationship Eliander agrees that Krag, the Slatmarsh sexton, should continue to help the Dark Squad with their investigations. He also takes the time to offer a few opinions of his own.

The two parties have an accord.

The Dark Squad will be in Saltmarsh for at least one more day (tomorrow) and then they’re probably going to be journeying out into the wilds, and with tasks to do- problems to solve, people to see- all lined-up (see below). There’s also the small matter of their first Saltmarsh Town Council meeting, that’s tomorrow night, at which the adventurers have been informed- one of them will serve as the representative of Farhill Mine. Although Golf, and possibly Manistrad, will also be attending- to hold the elected PCs hand throughout the ordeal.

So, there’s that to look forward to.

DMing/RPGing a Town Council meeting, how much more high fantasy can you get? Do you remember the scene in Lord of the Rings when Elrond had to play arbiter between two Wardsmen disputing which of them was responsible for street furniture, or picking up dog mess?

No, me neither.

But we’re getting to the end of the session here, the only thing left for me to do is to explain what new info the Dark Squad have caused to come to light.

1) Sharkfin Bridge which must be crossed to enter Saltmarsh proper, is ancient- it was here before Saltmarsh the village. It was built by the elves (or at least the original structure was), and is something to do with the Pact of the Flame, and- it is said- is (somehow) the guarantor that Saltmarsh (or else the land between the structure and the graveyard) will never burn down. There’s even a local nursery rhyme that mentions the bridge, the Pact of the Flame, and a ward against ‘the flame from the sky’. The adventurers are intrigued- and Newt is looking to join the Pact of the Flame, Belphegor commanded him to do so.

2) Karg, the sexton, will show the PCs further proof of the above theory tomorrow, there’s something in the graveyard he wishes them to see, this now Eliander has given his permission.

3) Umber Hill, a small village nearby, is home to a healer, a witch- some say, called Adabra- she may be able to help with regard to the location of the Witch’s Tor, which appears in another one of the prophecies the Squad are investigating.

4) Butterskull Ranch, home to Big Al Kahoon- the previous head of the Saltmarsh Watch, who is missing, or else he hasn’t been seen in Saltmarsh for two tendays, and folk are concerned. Butterskull Ranch is close to Umber Hill. Ram has therefore promised to check this place out, although Eliander has also warned the Squad- Big Al, his predecessor in the job, is/was a shady guy- with his fingers in many of pies, or so it is said.

5) Burle is a frontier (wild-west) town, with plenty to see an do, it is also home to the Falcon’s Nest, a fortified manor, home (of course) to the Falcon, real name Keira. Keira is much admired by Eliander (and others), her job is to keep whatever’s in the Dreadwood, in the Dreadwood, and not menacing any of the other folk in the region. The present threat, it seems, are goblins- and in particular around the town of Blackedge, and the logging camps nearby. There’s money to be made in Burle, and a reputation to be gained.

6) Blackedge is also the PCs prime location for the Goblin Stair, see the prophecies earlier- Hgraam, the Stone Giant said as much during the Dark Squad’s time in the Underdark. Note the Goblin Stair- whatever this may be, is part of Buggles’ quest to discover Gwen’s secrets.

7) Lastly, Nightshade- a hag, and the missing Bad Dead Ancestor, is said to hold court somewhere in the depths of the Dreadwood. If the PCs can send Nightshade back to hell, then they can extract Garumn from his present tomb-sitting funk.

That’s a lot to see and do, and not even all of what gets said- the Dark Squad also learn about Lawhon and the way into the Mere of the Dead Men, but that’s for another time, and plenty of other stuff.

But that’s mostly what we got up to tonight.

So, next session the timetable is (atm)-

1) Trip to the Saltmarsh graveyard with Karg.

2) Buy horses?

3) Meeting of the Saltmarsh Town Council.

4) On the road to Umber Hill.

5) Then the Butterskull Ranch.

6) Then on to Burle.

7) Then probably to Blackedge.

8) Then, maybe, plunge into the Dreadwood.

It’s not a fixed list, it’s just what the players/PCs worked out at the end of the evening’s play.

Which all sounds like a whole host of fun.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

To be honest, i'm a bit disappointed the party went so smoothly. Not even a single death!!! 

But I'm looking forward to finding out who will get to shout "You have no authority here!" and "Read the standing orders!" in the Council meeting.


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> To be honest, i'm a bit disappointed the party went so smoothly. Not even a single death!!!
> 
> But I'm looking forward to finding out who will get to shout "You have no authority here!" and "Read the standing orders!" in the Council meeting.



I wrote the (proposed) order of business for the coming council meeting last night, made me laugh out loud, but we'll see how it plays out.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #046 Amazing!

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.*

This is session 46, and we’ve not done enough exploring, time to fix that- a bit.

So, in the last session the players drew up the following timetable-
1) Trip to the Saltmarsh graveyard with Karg.
2) Meeting of the Saltmarsh Town Council.
3) On the road to Umber Hill.
4) Then the Butterskull Ranch.
5) Then on to Burle.
6) Then probably to Blackedge.
7) Then, maybe, plunge into the Dreadwood.

Well, we nearly got the first one done.

However the daft DM also forgot that tomorrow, which is now today- i.e. this session, is the festival of Greengrass (that’s the first day of Spring, like the Harvest Festival) and so the Saltmarsh Town Council will not be meeting until the first of the month, which is the day after.

The Dark Squad therefore have another day to kill in Saltmarsh, before they can go on their wanders, and so…

Well, first up a visitor, this while Mrs Badcrumble is serving up breakfast- and she went out early to get kippers for Mr N’s breakfast (that’s Newt, of course). So, the caller is Winston- who owns a general store just up the road from chez Dark Squad, and was also present for their party.




*Winston needs to get paid, and the Dark Squad look likely candidates.*

So, the explanation takes a while, but eventually it boils down to the following- the Dark Squad are adventurers, adventurers have a way of acquiring things- saleable things, Winston sells things.

In summary, I’m your shop/fence/first-port-of-call.

A deal is done, The Dark Squad will supply Winston, who will get 15% of the cut, and he’ll also introduce the adventurers to some more helpful folk in town- providing, of course, the adventurers bring him plenty of good things to sell.

[Winston the fence 250 XP]

Second up the adventurers decide to see what’s going on with the festival- Greengrass, and so they spend an hour or so wandering around the town seeing the sights. There are lots of stalls, and games, and folk drinking in the streets and starting to make merry; there’s dancing in the squares; and there’s lots of sea food to be had on the docks- it’s all very jolly. The mood in Saltmarsh is good.

So, let’s get to the weird.

Newt heads off to see Kester, of Kester’s Leather Goods fame, he has two requests- the first is to make some sort of glove type clawed weapon from a manticore’s paw he just happens to have found, and…

Here’s the weird.

“Ah, yes- which brings me to my second request, dear Kester, could you also do something to preserve this?” At which point he upturns a sack out of which spills (thuds) a grey-white severed and taloned hand.

Newt explains- “It is said to come from a terrifying undead creature, and may still be capable of sucking the soul from anyone handling it. Do you have gloves?”

Actually it’s the hand of a wight, which Newt hacked off the undead beast after killing it- I think he described this action to his colleagues at the time as, wanting a keepsake.

At some point in the developing conversation- which, let’s keep in mind, starts with terror and horror, at least that’s Kester’s opening gambit, anyway- at some point she has this to say to Newt.

“You do understand don’t you- you are very, very strange. Beyond odd- you are concerning, a little frightening. You are aware of this?”




*The moment Newt walks into Kester's shop her face falls- "this again...", she cringes and shudders before plastering on a fake smile- "It's Newt isn't it? How can I be of service to you today?" *

Newt replies- “It has been said, many times- I tried to get my companions to come with me to see you this morning, but they both had important appointments elsewhere. I apologise if I seem weird to you but it is my manner- and when you have seen what I have seen, well… weird is the only response, I assure you.”

At which point, if this was the movie, we would cut to Ram and Vinnie strolling along the docks watching the merry maidens flashing bye, eating fried fish and drinking fizzy cider. The pair wanted nothing to do with Newt’s enterprise, they know how weird he is, a rest is as good as a break, after all.

Eventually, after the counting out of platinum coins Newt gets his wish, or else- Kester will try.

[Newt chats with Kester 250 XP]

Next up, the Dark Squad get back together for lunch and then head off to buy horses- note Ram has already bought and stabled his new mount. However the generous rogue has also paid extra for a wild horse to be brought in to Saltmarsh for Daktari, and here it is.

The barbarian (played by Jim this evening) has to first break the beast so that he can ride it, alas this process turns out to be a lot less action-orientated than his companions expected. For the next forty or so minutes Daktari stands in front of the wild horse (as best he can) and either-

a) Stares it down,

b) Yells, “You are my horse!” at it, or

c) Both of the above at the same time.

Remarkably, after a suitably high Handle Animal check, the cowed creature allows the Sky Pony Barbarian to climb on board.

Newt and Vinnie also buy mounts, just plain old riding horses however.

[Daktari’s new horse 200 XP]

Then, well- the Dark Squad head for the Saltmarsh cemetery, Karg the sexton here has got something to show the adventurer’s, and he has been given permission by Eliander Fireborn (Saltmarsh Watch Commander) to do so.




*The Delacrane Family Crypt, at the start of it all...*

To the Delacrane Crypt, Karg explains that there are no records of the family ever having a home in Saltmarsh- which is slightly odd, maybe. More odd is… well, can the PCs spot the oddness within?

So, we’re exploring- Vinnie and Newt using a variety of spells, or rituals to try and find what’s wrong/different/odd within the Delacrane crypt. However, the pair are over-thinking it (too soon) and so it’s Ram that manages to spot the secret wall, and then to get it open.

Scratch that (the above), I have been reliably informed that it was in fact Newt that found the secret door, this after abandoning his casting about for magical emanations and the like... 




*The secret crypt is revealed.*

Into a hidden crypt, holding the sarcophagi of two more members of the Delacrane family, the search continues- Karg explains that he only found this secret chamber five years ago, and then by accident. Keep in mind, he tells the Dark Squad, he only makes a tour of the crypts to check for undead two or three times a year.

Then Ram, with a ‘20’, discovers that one of the sarcophagi has a button- actually a bucolic scene with the sun shining, carved into the rear of the stonework- and the sun, set high in the sky within the perfect scene, is depressable.

The sarcophagi opens- a set of steps lead down into the darkness.

[The Delacrane Crypt 400 XP]

Down into damp and close-spaced catacomb passages, complete with niches filled with ancient bones. Karg leads the way, and it’s a maze of passages.

The kindly DM lets the players know- Karg strides on for a good sixty yards- straight ahead, passing two openings to the right and one to the left- and then takes the next right. Then a hundred yards further- passing more openings to the left, the sexton takes the first right. The directions- are winding, tortuous almost- although I am delighted to discover at the end of Karg’s wanderings that all three players have written them down- word for word.

The Dark Squad remember when they got lost in the Underdark- that didn’t go well, they’re not going to do that again- and if anything were to happen to Karg…

Eventually, the group emerge into a much larger chamber, and the space has high ceilings, and near to some of the crypts here candles are burning- endless flames. Also Karg has warned the Dark Squad, the chamber ahead is the home to vermin- rats, Karg doesn’t like rats. He’s not afraid of them, he works in a cemetery- after all, it’s just… they’re dirty- fortunately, he explains, the last time he was here the place was empty, but just in case, the adventurers are sent ahead.

So, the rats are gone.

Long gone.

The place is now filled with spiders- swarms of them, and giant wolf spiders, and giant spiders- and the leader of this pack, a choldrith. Blessed of Lolth, the choldrith- a priestly chitine is keen to defend its new lair.

This is the first fight that we have had without Buggles, and keep in mind that the mad wood elf was responsible for a lot of the hurt the Dark Squad dishes out. So, while I packed the encounter with monsters, I unleashed them slowly.

So, this is how it went-

Suddenly Ram spots a giant wolf spider creeping along a wall close by, towards Karg, the rogue reacts in an instant and shoots it dead, but then a swarm of spiders hustle out of nearby webs and engulf Daktari. There’s plenty of screaming and shouting in the opening moments, but the spiders are not big hitters- and I’m saving the giant spiders, and the choldrith (and a few others others) for when the adventurer’s head into the centre of the massive crypt chamber.

This then is only an amuse-bouche.

That said Daktari gets hit repeatedly- including with a Crit, Vinnie gets bitten- as does Newt, the tabaxi twice. Only Ram escapes harm- but their enemies are defeated.

The adventurers therefore cautiously press forward, investigating the larger chamber- the tombs here are old (500+ years) and clearly those of high class/wealthy Saltmarsh residents.

Note, the Dark Squad has been warned by Karg- no looting, no desecrating etc.

Soon after, however, the giant spiders start arriving (and I rolled a ‘20’ for their collective Stealth checks), there follows a lot of surprise attacks- Vinnie gets bloodied in an instant- with a Crit. Ram takes hits, as does Newt- but the tabaxi keeps on blasting and topping up his temporary hit points with his Dark One’s Blessing.




*Here's the entree, and the funny thing is every turn- wherever Newt runs to (and he does a lot of running, I mean re-positioning), on my screen there's another Giant Spider waiting to be revealed, it's either directly above him, or else about to descend to the spot right next to him. Three turns in a row.*

Daktari is also bloodied quickly, but then the barbarian gets to raging- and keep in mind at one point there are three giant spiders, two giant wolf spiders, two swarms, and the choldrith casting spells into the mix.




*Who's a pretty boy? Things have got very spidery very quickly for the Dark Squad.*

It gets busy- so busy that Vincen G Squeezy Snake makes an appearance, and remember that this latest wild-shape incarnation of the druid’s is underloved- Squeezy doesn’t have the best track record.

That all changes today, the hefty beast crushes, and smashes, and bites- and manages a couple of Crits of his own with his first two attacks. Spiders die.

The DM is also thwarted by his dice, during the majority of the fight the choldrith remains hidden- on the ceiling, behind pillars etc. and lets loose a pair of Hold Person spells, a Bane and a few others- not one PC saving throw is failed, and I’m mostly targeting the wisdom-lite barbarian, Daktari.

So, as stated above- spiders die, the Dark Squad take a semi-beating. The choldrith eventually attempts to run away, but gets stuck in a crypt with only one entrance/exit. Newt fills the chamber with a fireball, which rocks the crypt- and enrages Karg, then however the sexton sees the choldrith, and all his forgiven.




*The circle is where the Fireball goes, obviously. But the Choldrith isn't even bloodied, if only I could have got a few of the spidery-bastard's spells to work!*

“Kill it! Kill it!” The half-orc screams.

The chodrith stays alive, scurrying around the ceiling- and with a Sanctuary spell cast on itself, but Ram just keeps on spending his turns chasing the spidery-bastard down, and then making active perception checks to spot it and direct his comrades to the kill.

This tactic works a treat, eventually Daktari helps out by scrambling onto a sarcophagi and then leaping to grab at the choldrith, the weight (and strength) of the barbarian causing the eight-limbed terror to be ripped from its high perch and wrestled down to the crypt floor.

It dies.

[Bad spiders 2000 XP]

A little later the choldrith’s horde is discovered- a little gold and silver, a few treasures and a clutch of healing potions. The Dark Squad however really do need a short rest.

Then, once recovered, onwards- and more winding directions to follow- but the players are still making copious notes.

Eventually, into a beautiful crypt, and it’s elven- all of the art here screams it, as do the knights depicted on the sarcophagi here, and the place looks old.




*The ancient Elven Crypt, the writings here recall the Pact of the Flame. The Dark Squad are finding clues, at last, getting warmer...*

Point of fact Vinnie determines that the elven knights depicted in murals et al here are very similar to the knights that the adventurers saw in their vision, all the way back in the Sunless Citadel. Not exactly the same, but very similar.

At the far end of the chamber is a mausoleum, an eight foot tall- peaked roofed, ten foot wide- fifteen deep, structure. Investigations begin, the mausoleum turns out to be a solid, although it has a door it has no mechanism for it to open- it’s simply a carving. Ram however determines that the mausoleum is a hollow space, but with no discernible way in.

As for the rest of the chamber, well- it’s all elven- in the scenes that it shows, in the prayers that are inscribed here- to Labelas Enoreth (God of Time, History & Knowledge) and also to Sehanine Moonbow (Goddess of the Moon, Dreams, Mystery and the Protector of the Elven Dead).

There’s lots of investigating going on, the Dark Squad are certain that this place, and those interred here were members of the Pact of the Flame, which you’ll remember Newt was told (by Belphegor) he must join.

Then, at last- Ram spots the oddity. Carved into one of the beautiful scenes/murals is some davek (dwarven script) graffiti.

It says “Amazing”, Karg translates, he knew about this oddity already.

And then, after another ten minutes of searching- and investigating with no new info revealed, Vinnie takes a look at the dwarven graffiti for himself.

“Merde! It does not zay ‘Amayzing!’ It zayz ‘A Maze In!’” The Druid, almost, makes clear.

Which causes even more hurried skill checks to be made, and now the Dark Squad have a purpose- they’re going wall by wall, searching the detail for a maze.

Alas, with no success.

But then Vinnie remembers.

“Sacre-bleu! I am an imbecile! We ‘ave our own maze!” The druid fetches out the small button-like object that the Dark Squad were gifted by the Sky Pony Uthgardt barbarians, an ancient artefact- they were told.

The button has a maze on it.




*Remember the button? Given to the Dark Squad by Timor back in session 24, that's a lifetime ago, or so it seems.*

And here’s the thing- the scene depicted on the door (not door) into the solid stone mausoleum shows a bucolic idyl, it’s very similar to the scene depicted back in the Delacrane crypt. The glorious sun shines down on beautiful countryside.

Vinnie places the ancient maze button to cover the sun, and the mausoleum vanishes- a set of stairs lead down- and there’s a glowing light coming from below.

“Now, we are getting places, n’est pas?” Vinnie grins, and then points Ram towards the way down.

[The Elven Crypt 600 XP]

Karg is… the half-orc races through several emotions, but is as keen as the Dark Squad to see what’s below.

Ram leads them down, checking the way is safe as he goes, and into…




*Lord, I have seen the Light!*

Yet another crypt, only this one isn’t a crypt- as the ‘wizards’ in the party confirm, the sarcophagi, lid half open, contains a glowing and active portal, to who knows where.

Note, Ram has started calling Vinnie and Newt, ‘the wizards’. This was Buggles’ trick, anyone that used magic- according to Buggles, was a wizard, and thus it has come to pass.

That said the ‘wizards’ have exhausted their knowledge, and quite quickly- this is an active portal. “To where?” Ram enquires, and is met by healthy shrugs.

Therefore the daring rogue climbs into the sarcophagi, he disappears into the portal.

His comrades, including Karg, follow him in.

[Into the Portal 250 XP]

The quintet appear in a beautiful circular chamber with a high-domed ceiling, the place is elaborately decorated, and lit by vast golden braziers.

The place is old, but wow.

A pair of intricately carved (mostly woodland scenes) wooden doors lead into a vast complex of chambers- the doors open as the Dark Squad ahead. Into a massive hall, the ceiling here is thirty feet above, at least, and there are statues- depicting a variety of heroic (maybe) elves, and more golden burning braziers to illuminate.

The place is a shrine, or else a memorial, or else… what is this place?

“I do not know where we are? We are not below Saltmarsh, I am zertain. I would not be surprised if we were zomewhere other zan Faerun!” Vinnie dictates to his colleagues, as he wanders- and muses.

Then a discovery, Ram goes to touch the flame within a brazier- there’s no heat, his hand passes through the flame, and then also through the brazier.

The flame and the brazier’s are not real, the rogue concludes.

Soon after Vinnie discovers that the statues are also not real.

Newt yowls his frustration- “It’s all an illusion!”, and then the tabaxi walks into a wall- it’s all too solid.

The Dark Squad ‘wizards’ stop to have a think about things- what’s going on here?

The active theory, which takes a good ten minutes to develop, is this- the place IS real, but somehow- we (the Dark Squad) are less real. We’re here but somehow- not here, or else- not fully here.

Sound is absent, save the words of the adventurers. There’s no smell here- nothing much that can be touched, only the walls.

The Dark Squad press on, all the way to the final, grand chamber- containing another circular domed space, a great brazier burning, and then, at last… a voice.

A whispered female voice. Speaking in the common and the elven tongue at the same time- or so it seems.

“You cannot pass.”

“You must belong.”

“You must each possess a key.”

The voice insists.

And every step forward the adventurers make- towards the last great brazier, the voice begins its litany again.

But there’s nothing else that happens.

The Dark Squad explore further, they discover that there are many statues, and also a quartet of altar-like shrines (perhaps) atop each a finely crafted and most likely magical weapon, or staff. But again- none of this can be touched.




*"It iz beauti...", Vinnie begins, "...and big. Real big!" Ram finishes. "Yes! As you zay monsieur...", Vinnie tries again- "I mean- Massive!" Ram interrupts once again. "YEZ! It iz big! It iz Massif! IT IZ ALZO tres tres beautiful, N'est pas?" The Druid sighs, and finishes. Ram shrugs, points about him some more- "Big!" he adds, nicely bringing us back to the beginning.*

But what it is for? No-one knows, or at least- not the Dark Squad.

[The Hall of Elven Heroes 400 XP]

But that’s pretty much all we had time for this session.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Somehow missed a notification, so this was a nice surprise. Karg seems like one of the many npc's who deserve the adjective "long-suffering" after spending time with the party 
Looking forward to more discoveries, and reuniting with Buggles. And Gwen.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #047a And Saltmarsh’s new Councillor is…

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Familiars 
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) Newt’s familiar/ride
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 47a, and we got quite a lot done this evening, and apologies ahead of time but there’s an awful lot of chatter here- and lots of exposition, or else set up.

So, last session the Dark Squad had found their way through the crypts and the catacombs (and a portal) with Karg, the half-orc Saltmarsh sexton, all the way to a mausoleum/museum to the elven (Pact of the Flame) dead.

Although the Dark Squad have been told-

“You cannot pass.”

“You must belong.”

“You must each possess a key.”

The above words spoken by a disembodied female elven voice, that is not taking questions. Therefore what follows is another walk about the strange (and yet beautiful) place for the still curious adventurers. This in an attempt by the Dark Squad to figure out exactly where they are, and what they need to do next.

Alas there’s nothing much else to be found- there are hundreds of statues here, but save for the fact that they all depict elves, they have no other common cause. The folk depicted are all unknown to the Dark Squad, perhaps they are ancient elven heroes. The timeless space is hard to fathom- and there’s no text here, nothing to indicate the great tomb’s function.

If it is a tomb?




*"Yes, alright Vinnie- it does look amazing- but what does any of it do?" Newt meowls and hisses his displeasure.*

The Dark Squad make a lot of checks, the best clue they can garner from the wily DM is- if a secret organisation (the Pact of the Flame, for example) wanted to truly be secret, then it’s members would be unknown, their feats likewise unknown, and there would be no symbol, or text, to name them.

Maybe.

The lack of answers momentarily sends Newt loopy, he snarls threats and demands to see Wildroot, his contact- according to Belphegor, in the Pact of the Flame.

By which I mean he just rages and screams a version of the above, angrily, at anyone that will listen.

But nothing happens, like it has here- most likely, for centuries, millennia.

[More searching, investigating & intuiting- with scant reward 200 XP]

Then a sudden realisation- how the heck do we get out of here?

But that problem solves itself- eventually. The Dark Squad- and Karg, return to the place the portal initially deposited them, and… well, nothing happens for a while. Until Karg, then Daktari & then Vinnie disappear, and then reappear back at the other end of the portal in the catacombs beneath Saltmarsh.

However, the three successful portal jumpers neglect to tell their companions the how and why, therefore the secret of going home has to be fathomed, and then roleplayed out, by an increasingly angry Newt, and a flummoxed Ram.

Ram is the last to depart, but depart he does.

The secret to the return journey- the character just needs to imagine himself back through the portal. Newt is so mad about not being able to figure this out that he takes to leaping from foot to foot, eventually screaming at the heavens- “I JUST WANT TO GO HOME!” At which point, of course, he does- or at least back to the catacombs beneath Saltmarsh.

But even then Ram doesn’t get it (for a good long while), or else Kev playing Ram is roleplaying this up a bit- he tries twenty-three other things before finally cracking the code.

[Back to the Saltmarsh catacombs 200 XP]

The Dark Squad, after a little more investigation, depart the crypts and catacombs et al, they chat with Karg for a while, and thus decide that the only other person that should be told about this place is Eliander Fireborn. Then, at last, they head home.

But here’s the thing- Greengrass is a washout, not a big terrifying thunderstorm storm just one of those spring swirls complete with lashings of rain, some citizens of the town are trying to keep the spirit of the festival alive. But mostly they’re drunk, and in the various taverns and inns, but the Dark Squad don’t want that. They’ve had a hard day spent having to think about things, and that’s real graft for some of them.

And, they think, there’s still plenty to cogitate on.

So, supper (thanks to Mrs Badcrumble) and then a chat instigated by Vinnie that goes late into the night, to the wee small hours. The subject- do’s and don’ts, for the Saltmarsh Town Council meeting tomorrow evening.

Vinnie goes- “We shud find a way to impress zese peepul, find a way to elp the town, to do something gud fur zese fine folk zat av taken uz to zer artz!”

While Newt goes- “We should bend their puny minds to our will, we should pluck all that we want from these petty fools and wastrel councillors and then scour, with golden flame, the name of Saltmarsh from the map.”

[Newt is a maniac- the above is genuinely the kind of thing he says 200 XP]

When eventually he is asked Ram has the following to say on the subject “While I can see the merit in both of the above approaches, I think I’m somewhere in the middle.”

Somewhere in the middle? That covers quite a lot of territory.

Eventually a strategy is adopted, it boils down to this- if we can help, we help- particularly if we’re going to get paid (or it makes us or Farhill Mine look good). If we know something that might prove to be helpful, we tell them. If not, let’s just keep quiet and see what gets said.

Newt is, of course, made to swear he’s not going to set anyone on fire, or magically enthral the council etc. reluctantly he agrees. Although, when we get to the Saltmarsh Town Council meeting that doesn’t stop Bear (playing Newt) from repeatedly drawing the circle pointer on Fantasy Grounds he uses for targeting his Fireball spell.

Just to scare the bejesus out of his colleagues every now and then.

Note the above took a good 20-30 minutes to get straight, and there was a tiny bit more to it than the above. Although the DM is slightly perplexed by the one question that doesn’t get either asked or answered here.

But we’ll get to that.

[Plan for the council meeting 200 XP]

Oh, but before tomorrow comes Newt, who has also taken delivery of a shiny new saddle for Gerald (his familiar/Giant Bat), goes for a night flight. During which the DM requires the tabaxi to make two skill checks, just to see if he’s getting the hang of it, his first check is a ‘20’, his second… well, same again.




*Newt & Gerald, loop-de-loop. Note the scale is accurate in the picture above but keep in mind that Newt and Gerald are flying at over a 1,000 feet, and so much closer to the camera.*

Newt is loving this by the way, particularly as he manages a loop-de-loop on his maiden (with saddle and outdoors) Giant Bat flight, he’s rocking it, a natural.

[The Cat with the Bat 200 XP]

Then, at long last, it’s the 1st of Mirtul, the day of the Saltmarsh Town Council meeting, and while there’s a little more shopping for the Dark Squad, and another meeting with Eliander but… let’s skip that and get straight to the hot council meeting action.

Just to note guys- town council meetings are on the first of every month, mark it in your diaries.

So, what have we got- well to begin with, after the meeting is officially declared open by Eda Oweland, we’ve got an open session in which the good folk of Saltmarsh can air their various grievances.




*"ORDER!" Ram attempts to filibuster, and he's +3 for being a half-elf, while Vinnie raises a point of order. As for Newt, with his face screwed up tight, I think the tabaxi is about to pass a motion. A lot of the rules I used for this bit I got from the new D&D 5e splat book Courts & Committees- The Rule of RAW. I highly recommend it.*

Which to begin with takes the form of a number of carters and hauliers complaining about excessive loading times at the docks, and excessive queuing times at the town gate, and a variety of other niggles that add up to the same thing.

It all boils down to- “Saltmarsh is a fishing town, priority should be given to fishing boats and the hauliers employed to transport the catch!” This opinion, from the crowd, gets much applause.

The unspoken implication of the above statement does not remain unspoken for long.

“Merchant ships and those working for the dwarven mine should wait their turn, fish and not mining is the business of Saltmarsh!”

Here’s the thing though, the Dark Squad say nothing- they plot, ask questions of Golf Kindle, who is with them throughout the meeting, but they don’t start shouting the odds- they’re remarkably restrained. Keep in mind- Gundren Rockseeker is paying the Dark Squad, and they’re therefore big fanboys of Farhill Mine.

The Dark Squad make a series of insight/intuit (I can never remember which one it is in 5e) checks, and discern that the people that are making the above (anti-Mine/Dwarf) statements are, surprise-surprise- not stooges, they’re simple folk frightened for their livelihoods.

The meeting rumbles on, and then suddenly gets violent- for the kindly DM has also dropped in a little light entertainment for this evening. As it turns out one of the cart drivers with a loud voice ran over a now equally vocal citizen of Saltmarsh.

The two get fraught and sweary, and then to fisticuffs- with Eda Oweland hammering her gavel and screaming for the pair to “stop this bloody nonsense”, while a couple of town watchmen try to get in-between the puffing pugilists.

But who’s this to save the day?

That’s right- the voice of reason.

Newt steps into the fray.

And I swear to you Jim (playing Vinnie) screeched something like- “Oh f**k, please god NO!”, and not entirely out of character. While Ram, played by my bro- Kev, said something like- “Well, that didn’t last long did it.”

So, here’s what happens.

Ready?

Newt gives the injured citizen two gold pieces- recompense for the two days’ work he lost due to his bad foot, and then the tabaxi encourages the arguing pair to let bygones be bygones, and then rolls something like a ‘19’ with his persuasion check, and with a little more fine roleplay to add.

The two would-be sluggers leave the room, a little later on, arm-in-arm, BFFs, and still taking it in turn to apologise to each other.

Newt says nothing more and heads back to his seat- although with a bow to Eda Oweland en route, the head of the council is very impressed.

No-one expected that.

Bear, playing Newt, is spotted on Discord grinning like a chimp.

[Newt the moderator 300 XP]

The meeting continues on, although for only another five minutes with the DM reading through half-a-dozen more complaints and ‘helpful’ observations from the citizens of Saltmarsh.

The Dark Squad continue to keep the peace, and just to make clear- Golf informed them earlier that this was an open session, and as citizens of Saltmarsh that they’re more than entitled to have their say.

But nothing more gets said by the Dark Squad, but they’re still making checks- now and then, and taking names, and making notes- and plotting.

Note by the time the council meeting ends (after which we have a short break in the session) the players have worked out where the docks needs to be extended to (for merchant/mine ships only). How to improve the traffic flow with new roads and a second gate into the town, and have several more suggestions, Note, Vinnie has also suggested a series of sustainability targets for the town.

I’m playing Dungeons & Dragons with a bunch of middle-managers, as it turns out, no doubt one of them will send me a updated map of Saltmarsh complete with a new one-way system including street furniture requirements (bollards, benches & bins).

The only real bone of contention for the rest of the public meeting comes up when a number of fisherfolk complain about the time it takes, and the inconvenience it causes, with the random stop and search of fishing vessels by the watch looking for contraband (smuggled goods).

This one turns into an argument, a not particularly heated argument, and it sounds like something that gets said most weeks here. The secret is the fisherfolk, it seems, are looking- some of them, to supplement their declining income, perhaps.

But a bit of smuggling doesn’t seem to be a big issue, however at this point Anders Solmor has made it to the meeting- and he’s a full member of the council too (list to follow). Anders, it seems, doesn’t hold with smuggling, and neither does Eliander Fireborn, the Watch Commander. But again, the argument doesn’t go anywhere much, and the Dark Squad conclude- it’s probably oft repeated.

Which concludes the open session of the council.

So, the hall is cleared, and we are on to the council meeting proper, present are (note the short description for each, info known to the PCs or else supplied by Golf)-




*Left to right, top to bottom- Eliander Fireborn, Anders Solmor, Gellen Primewater & Eda Oweland; an august body of officials.*

Eda Oweland, head of the council, a loud and often stern older lady from a long-standing fishing family which owns maybe half of the Saltmarsh fleet.

Gellen Primewater, portfolio- fish & docks, a middle-aged dandy-ish fellow- very amenable, and pleasant with it. He too is Saltmarsh through and through, there’s been a Primewater in the town for much of its history. Gellen owns a number of fishing boats, and also property- lots of it. He’s the Dark Squad’s landlord, point of fact.

Anders Solmor, portfolio- expansion, new contacts/contracts; a young go get ‘em tyro, embracing the new and, perhaps, looking to clear out some of the old. Note, Solmor, as with Eda & Gellen above, is the young heir of another very old Saltmarsh fishing family, which owns boats, land and property.

Eliander Fireborn, portfolio- law & order, but we’ve met Eliander already, although it’s probably worth reminding the Dark Squad and informing you (dear reader). Eliander is an ex-Griffon Guard, he’s seen it- done it, and got the stain on his chain shirt.

Last up, and soon to be replaced, is Golf Kindle (filling in for Manistrad Copperlocks), portfolio- Farhill Mine. But we’ve known Golf for ages, he’s the sensible (and calmer, and friendlier) version of Manistrad.

So, to the meeting, which we get through swiftly, and it’s a chance for each of the council members to talk a little about what’s going on in their world, in summary-

1) The docks are much too busy, fewer stop & search operations are needed- the argument starts again, but only briefly.

2) New logging contracts, and new land being cleared for new buildings, Saltmarsh is looking to expand.

3) Goblin activity in the Dreadwood, being dealt with by the Falcon, at Burle (we’ll get to this, probably).

4) A dragon, maybe, scorched a flock of sheep somewhere near Ravendale.

5) Farhill Mine production is up, therefore profits are up- and the council is going to receive even more money.

And that’s about it- although, and obviously points 3) and in particular 4) cause a little consternation. The Dark Squad are heading goblin hunting (at least it’s on their to do list) but now they’re also keen to visit Ravendale.

But then we get to the last business of the meeting, as Eda Oweland states-

“So, first it was Manistrad that stopped coming to these meetings- but that just brought Golf into our lives.” Eda grins at the stony-faced dwarf.

“But now it seems that even Golf is too busy to come to our simple little town meetings, and so we have… Well, who’s next in the Farhill Mine hotseat?”

But here’s the thing that didn’t get discussed in the Dark Squad’s pre-council prep meeting- who is going to be the next Saltmarsh council member?

And the PCs, and the players are playing chicken with it.

And the silence continues, until…

At last.

Vinnie makes his speech, and it’s a corker, and while not as much a surprise as Newt’s mending bridges moment earlier, it’s still fairly wonderous.

Vinnie extols the virtues of traditional/fishing Saltmarsh- playing to the crowd, but then makes it clear how much he admires the hardworking dwarves of Farhill Mine, the place he now represents. Then the speech takes a twist and a turn, and imagines a Saltmarsh that has successfully harnessed both the traditional and the new. The druid describes a harmonious conjunction of the two industrious (and law-abiding) cultures.

It’s a little triumphant, towards the end, but hopeful throughout, and respectful right to the conclusion- we should work together for a better Saltmarsh.

That sort of thing.

Even Eda is a little stirred by the speech, which was marvellously off the cuff from Jim/Vinnie.

Good work!

[Vinnie’s speech 400 XP]

Anders, Gellen, Eliander and even Eda, take it in turns to congratulate, and then welcome, Vinnie to the forum.

Although Eda also attempts to pump the druid for info, wanting to know about his previous experience, commercial expertise, skills and talents et al. Less remarkable is the fact that Vinnie answers all of her questions easily (and well), and without any sign of distress, or dissembling.

He’s a smooth talking fellow when he wants to be- when he gets the chance.

Vinnie is directed to select a portfolio for the next meeting, something that he is going to be responsible for, and to report on in each meeting.

The rest is a glass of sherry, small talk. and sandwiches with the crusts cut off.

The Dark Squad have made an incredibly good impression on the council.

I know, I’m as surprised as you are.

[The first Saltmarsh Town Council meeting 1000 XP]

But that’s still not all- as the Dark Squad exit the council chambers they are met by a large and loud character- Don Jon Raskin.

Don Jon has just stepped off a ship from Neverwinter, and he has a message from Gundren Rockseeker for the Squad- it’s simply this-

1) Help Don Jon, he’s a friend, &

2) Why haven’t you written to me? How are things going in Saltmarsh?

The Dark Squad (Vinnie) promises to jot something down for Gundren, and after questioning Don Jon for a while- the fellow is an ex-adventurer who got rich, he’s invited back to stay at the Dark Squad house.

More chatter past midnight, and Don Jon exacts a favour from his new friends- the Dark Squad will be dropping him off at Goxhill in the morning. It seems Don Jon is in the market to buy a mine, and Goxhill has one of these too, business is/could be booming in the area.




*Don Jon Raskin, he's been looking cool since before you were born.*

And so the new plan is for the Dark Squad is to depart Saltmarsh on the morrow, the route is-

1) Take Don Jon to Goxhill.

2) Head to Umber Hill, meet with Adabra (witch/priestess of Chauntea) for a chat.

3) Check out Butterskull Ranch, home of the ‘missing’ Big Al Kalhoon.

4) To Ravendale, a dragon attack?

5) To Burle meet with the Falcon.

6) Goblins in the Dreadwood.

7) Go to Blackedge- find the Goblin Stair.

But that’s for part two of this write up.

Sorry, a lot of exposition but, all needed- and it was a great session thus far (and for the rest of it).

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Maybe it's my old fartiness, but I really like the occasional Dungeons and Regulatory Commissions. Well done on navigating through the first meeting so well, chaps!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #047b Goxhill, Umber Hill & the Buttery Gnolls

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) Newt's familiar/ride
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 47b, and the Dark Squad are up and off early, they’re on the road out of Saltmarsh- on horseback, and on tour.

And so the plan is-

1) Take Don Jon to Goxhill.

2) Head to Umber Hill, meet with Adabra (witch/priestess of Chauntea) for a chat.

3) Check out Butterskull Ranch, home of the ‘missing’ Big Al Kalhoon.

4) To Ravendale, a dragon attack?

5) To Burle, meet with the Falcon.

6) Goblins in the Dreadwood.

7) To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.

And so just over two hours down the road, and its beautiful weather and the same can be said about the countryside hereabouts, and then we are in Goxhill, which isn’t a big place.




*Goxhill, a mine and that's about all. It's a bit of a rathole place.*

Don Jon says his farewells to the Dark Squad and reminds them to let Gundren know what they have been up to, and then the big man gets on with the business of checking out the Goxhill mine. The Dark Squad however are keen to move on, although not before calling up to the old watchman on the tower, Larg Neverstay- “has he seen or heard of the Twilight Squad?”

Neverstay has nothing but good things to say about the Twilight Squad, although the young adventurers have since departed Goxhill, the entire village- he assures Vinnie, are beholden to the neophyte adventurers, or as the old man puts it-

“They beat the holy crap out o’ those little dragon-headed fellers!”

He’s referring, of course, to the explosive action presented in session 44.

Reassured, their protégés are in the field- and doing good work, the Dark Squad get back on the road again, next stop is Umber Hill.

[Don Jon Raskin to Goxhill 200 XP]




*"It iz be-who-t-full, n'est pas? I riot of kull-er, and zo... SNIFF-AAAARRRRHHH (Vinnie breaths deep) Zo full of li-FF!" Newt meantime is painting the landscape with a different colour in his head- that colour is red, a blazing red!*

Umber Hill is beautiful, Vinnie later describes it as an idyl, a riot of colours and fecundity- the village clusters around a great windmill, home to Adabra priestess of Chauntea. The peasant folk here are happy with their lot, the land hereabouts is verdant and provides plenty for all.

The Dark Squad are soon identified by Adabra, they’re the folk that saved several farmers from a flight of manticores about two tendays past at Fiveways. They are for this reason very welcome here, a meal of magnificent proportions is prepared, and much chatter follows.

Alas Adabra has never heard of the Witch’s Tor, the Dark Squad are still searching for this place- and Adabra’s name had been mentioned as a possible source of information, although that was only because some folk in Saltmarsh think that the priestess here is a kind of witch.

Adabra suggests that the Dark Squad go in search of old maps of the region, perhaps they should visit Fallowstone Holy, in (of course) Fallowstone, just a few hours down the road. The Fallowstone Holy is a temple and library, maintained by monks and priests devoted to Deneir (God of Writing) and Oghma (God of Knowledge).

Well, that’s real handy.

Good work!

[Chatter and info from Adabra 200 XP]

The Dark Squad are very grateful for the help, and also for the fact that Adabra is also happy to sell the adventurers a variety of healing potions and balms- including a jar of Keoghtom’s ointment, and at friend’s prices.

After more smooth-talking Vinnie also secures an opportunity to visit again with Adabra, to learn more about potion making from the Chauntea devotee.

[Vinnie secures more potion-making lessons 200 XP]

However, just before we depart the glorious Umber Hill Newt lets his comrades experience his version of Umber Hell, basically the tabaxi- caught in a daydream, re-visions the blooming village during a ‘glorious’ firestorm.

Just to note this speech, describing a hellish Umber Hill, is delivered apropos nothing much, Newt just says these things, out loud (but usually only to his colleagues)- it’s odd.

“Imagine, if you will, tortured screams coming from the flaming windmill- as spirals of fire shoot from the twirling sails, as if from a Cat’o’whirl (like a Catherine Wheel). Each flourishing flame touching down amidst fresh kindling. To sprout afire-fresh and seed the entire of Umber Hill with a sizzling crimson crop!”

The tabaxi finishes, and with a grin, and then a shiver of pleasure.

“You are just zo weird!” Vinnie concludes, as Ram slowly shakes his head.

[Newt’s Umber Hell vision 200 XP]

It’s just great when the players do the work for you.

So, its early afternoon when the Dark Squad depart Umber Hill, next stop is Butterskull Ranch, home of the ‘missing’ Big Al Kalhoon, the ex-watch commander of Saltmarsh turned butter producer/seller.

But the next encounter is with a trio of unsaddled riding horses, and then a cow- all of the beasts wandering the road on which the Dark Squad are traveling.

Vinnie turns on his animal charm and corals the three riding horses, they’re certainly domesticated animals, and all of them branded- ‘BAK’, that’s Big Al Kalhoon. The beast’s have escaped the farm, the druid correctly surmises.

Ram tries and fails to lead the escaped cow to safety- the beast jogs ahead of the rushing rogue for a while, at least until the ex-smuggler decides to give up on the project, he’s not country-folk that’s certain.

The Dark Squad secure the three wandering horses- and their mounts, in a copse of trees a little way off the road, and well out of sight, and then as sneakily as they can (courtesy of Vinnie’s Pass Without Trace spell) approach Butterskull Ranch, undetected- they hope.

[Horses on the road 100 XP]

The place is as much fortress as farm, a stone-built compound with twelve foot high walls and great wooden gates. Vinnie however is certain that the barks and growls that can heard, every now and then, coming from within are not being produced by dogs (wild or otherwise). The sounds are being made by a gnoll, at least one, and perhaps several hyenas.

He’s not wrong.

The Dark Squad therefore huddle-up and hide in the dense vegetation, as Owly- Vinnie’s owl familiar, takes to the skies to have a good look around, and keep in mind that the druid is sharing the bird’s senses.

The area within the compound is a mess- with smashed and broken items strewn all about, and blood trails here and there. However, the buildings are still intact. The backyard of the compound is home to a watching gnoll and a clutch of hyenas- mostly just sunning themselves and relaxing. The front yard holds another pair of gnolls- one of which seems to be spearing and eating the fish from Big Al Kalhoon’s ornamental pond, the other is doing a lot of the barking and snarling, there’s also a giant hyena here that is worryingly gnawing on a severed arm.

It seems all is not well at the Butterskull Ranch.

Ram is up next, the rogue quietly and sneakily makes a circuit of the compound, and discovers that there are windows, barred but not shuttered, that show into the farmhouse proper. Within, the half-elf discerns, with a ‘34’ on his stealth check, there are a clutch more gnolls, two of them leader-types, he’s certain.

One of whom he recognises, it’s the cloaked gnoll the Dark Squad first encountered way back in the gnoll and hyena attack on the ruined Temple of Abbathor, when the Dark Squad helped out the dwarven engineers fro Farhill- Bang & Olafsson. Now, as then, the cloaked gnoll seems to be in charge of the operation, but the rogue doesn’t understand what the creatures are saying, although he gets the impression that the gnoll boss isn’t happy about something.




*I promise you, all of you- this isn't going to be easy.*

And so, we’re setting up for the fight- therefore the Dark Squad regroup, and then talk through their options/tactics, until a plan is formed. Then Ram gets situated, up on the roof of one of the buildings- behind a chimney and well out of sight (stealth ‘29’). While Daktari, Newt and Vinnie silently enter the compound- the door is pulled shut but not locked. They get as close as they dare to the giant hyena (eating an arm) in the main courtyard (lowest stealth ‘22’).

But that’s all we had time for this session.

[Recon & prep for project gnoll genocide 500 XP]

I assure you however it is all going to kick off, and possibly right royally, in the next session.

Oh, but just to say- the Dark Squad are maybe 1,000 XP off seventh level, so that’s nice.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

May the dice gods be with you all!


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> May the dice gods be with you all!



I think you mean- all my gnolls, surely.

Just about to get into it.

goonalan


----------



## carborundum

What's the gnoll say?
Possibly ""Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!"
()


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> What's the gnoll say?
> Possibly ""Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!"




I... I don't understand- I love it, but I had to go and look Ylvis up to make some sense of it, they're taking the piss, right? Right?

As to my gnolls... well, my dice were absolutely broken, there was an enquiry after the session because the encounter I built here at the farm was well over 15,000 XP on the D&D 5e Encounter Calculator. It was a horde of bad guys, and many of them with max (or close to max) HP, and the PCs took it apart- and in only 10 turns.

I bloodied one of them, they wiped out everything I had.

It was shameful.

All I can say is- "Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!"

And I mean it man.

"Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!"

Cheers goonalan


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Goonalan said:


> I think you mean- all my gnolls, surely.
> 
> Just about to get into it.
> 
> goonalan



Looking forward to hearing how it goes. (The campaign I'm running is similarly poised for violence - my players, already running somewhat low on resources, are about to be assaulted by a couple of dozen lizardmen and a black dragon )


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Looking forward to hearing how it goes. (The campaign I'm running is similarly poised for violence - my players, already running somewhat low on resources, are about to be assaulted by a couple of dozen lizardmen and a black dragon )




It went badly from my POV, I felt nothing but hot shame- they tossed me aside like last night's chutney, see below.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #048 Total Dark Squad.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 6
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 6
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 6

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 6
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 48, and I’m calling it Total Dark Squad, because, well...

The Dark Squad murderised my bad guys, it was a massacre.

But just to remind you, the Dark Squad plan is/was-

1) Take Don Jon to Goxhill.

2) Head to Umber Hill, meet with Adabra (witch/priestess of Chauntea) for a chat.

3) Check out Butterskull Ranch, home of the ‘missing’ Big Al Kalhoon.

4) To Ravendale, a dragon attack?

5) To Burle, meet with the Falcon.

6) Goblins in the Dreadwood.

7) To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.

Well, points 1) and 2) are done, and 3) is in action- the Butterskull Ranch is full of gnolls (and hyenas) but the Dark Squad are about to get busy with it.

Just to say ahead of time, I was fretting a little about this fight- I built this encounter back when Buggles was on board, I’d revisited it and thinned the enemies a little, but I still believed it was going to be a very tough outing for the Dark Squad.

I warned the players about this before we started the session, and told them I was prepared to let them get away with a few things- using an inspiration point to call up a healing surge, that kind of thing. But only if it became obvious to all concerned that I had made the encounter too nasty. I further explained that I’m still calibrating encounters now that the Dark Squad are without the terrifying damage dealing wood elf, Buggles.

On the online 5e D&D Encounter Calculator (which I often use) this encounter weighed in at an adjusted 15,500 XP, a horde- a CR 13 level encounter (from memory).

You see I have bought myself a splatbook, or else a new Monster Manual- Nord Games, Revenge of the Horde. So, I have specialist gnolls coming out of my wazoo. Nice!

So, distributed around the various buildings in Big Al’s farm are the following enemies- six spotted hyenas, one giant hyena, three gnoll hunters, two gnoll flesh gnawers, six gnoll plains runners, one gnoll plains archer, two gnoll plains spearmen, a gnoll fang of Yeenoghu, and a gnoll packlord (in charge).

Oh, and three maw demons.

The gnoll plains spearmen are pretty tough- four attacks a turn, a majority of the others gnolls have two or three attacks/turn- and again, even for the low level mooks I’ve made sure their HPs are high, all set at a minimum of 75% of max HP.





*The start of it all, I remember it like it was yesterday (actually, it was Tuesday last gone)- I was so hopeful, a young DM- well, maybe not young physically, but... you know, young at heart- idealistic. Full of dreams and ideas- I really thought I was going to mess up the Dark Squad big time. But it's the hope that kills you, that and the Dark Squad, of course.*

So, the fight kicks off with a surprise attack by the Dark Squad on the giant hyena that is at present gorging on a human arm. Also in the courtyard with the beast are two other gnolls- one talking to others within one of the buildings, and the second (a tough spearman) eating Big Al’s fish from his ornamental pond.

The giant hyena is slaughtered quickly- in the surprise round, but keep in mind that Vinnie opens up with his Call Lightning- so it also gets very loud very quickly- a bolt stabs down and frazzles the beast.




*As Bear (playing Newt) said at the time- "[Sweet whistling sound] Nice, area of effect!" Vinnie's Call Lightning is open for business, just waiting more customers. Note, this is right at the beginning.*

The gnolls however get into their stride slowly- mainly because they are spread about, but by the third turn of the combat they are rushing to the scene in mobs. Oh, and I’ve maxed the HP of the leader types (the fang of Yeenhoghu & packlord), and also the maw demons.

By the sixth turn of the combat all of the bad guys have been unleashed and are in action, the trio of maw demons are the finale- let out by the packlord on his way out of the farm.

The PCs (actually just Newt) have two or three frights during what follows but, they just hardly ever miss, whereas I…

Ram is on the roof of one of the farm buildings, mostly staying hidden behind a chimney stack- the rogue scuttles forward every turn to shoot his bow- kill an enemy, and then scuttle back to hide. Ten turns, twelve attacks in total (he switched to rapier and dagger briefly)- eleven hits, and all but one of them with plenty of extra sneak attack.

Vinnie Calls Lightning, and every turn he takes a look at the enemies present in the courtyard ahead- calls down the storm at the densest bunch of foes- blasts a few, and then retires back around the corner and out of sight of the gnolls. Obviously (half damage on a successful save) he’s devastating.

Newt does something very similar, except mostly with his Hex and Belphegor Fiery Blast combo- the warlock tabaxi dodges out of cover, fires two fiery missiles- rants a little (‘Belphegor this… Belphegor that…), and then ducks back into cover. He makes exactly twenty attack rolls in the fight- he misses only three times.

But Daktari, Daktari is the bastard.

He’s being played by Jim (Vinnie) tonight.

The barbarian stands out in the courtyard and screams various things at the gnolls as they arrive to the fracas, and keep in mind for much of the fight he’s the only PC visible.

Try screaming a few of these out in cod-Russian for full affect-

“I am your worst not-friend!”

“Come hairy-man-dog-face, I make I make for your end!”

By around the sixth turn of the action Daktari has eleven dead gnolls and/or hyenas sprawled around him. He didn’t kill them all, but they were all in the process of trying to kill him.

“I am making cover for myself! Yes/No? Do I have bonus for hidey-hide?”




*The gnolls wonder what the DM was thinking. Is that all there is to the plan? Run at the daft sounding barbarian (with the great hair). Is that really it?*

Note the barbarian is positioned so that the gnolls have to get through him (and take an AoO) in order to get to the out of sight Newt & Vinnie. Ram, on the roof, is making (bonus action) hide checks all the while- the gnolls can see the roof that the arrows are coming from- and Ram, every now and then- but only briefly. However, because of the angle, and the fact that the rogue is good to great at hiding, the gnolls just can’t target him.

Eventually a gnoll flesh gnawer climbs up on to the roof, spots the rogue and charges at Ram screaming its fury- seconds later, and… a ‘20’, and the gnoll (with approx. 35-40 HP when it went up there) is dead. Moments later Ram grabs his bow out again, and does the same again (i.e. another ‘20’) and destroys another nasty gnoll with just one shot.

This kind of thing seemed to happen quite often.

But back to Daktari, who gets into his frenzy (extra attack = 3/turn) in the fifth turn of the fight- and he’s been raging from the very start. Daktari makes twenty-nine attacks in total (including a bunch of AoOs) and misses only four times.

Don’t get me wrong- I was trying, I got maybe three gnolls past Daktari in total, I stabbed Newt up several times, but every time I got one of my bad guys past the barbarian either Ram would shoot the newly advanced enemy dead, or else Newt would step away (suffer an AoO) and then blast it down.

As you can tell, I’ve been reading through the Chat file from Fantasy Grounds- trying to understand where and when I went so wrong, so here’s a few more stats-

In the entire fight I made exactly zero attacks on Vinnie- the druid barely entered the compound.

I made six attacks against Ram, all of them when the gnoll got on the roof- two of them were hits.

I made thirteen attacks against Newt- five of them hits, but he just kept blasting gnolls/hyenas dead and thereby topping up his temporary hit points.

I made, wait for it… seventy three attacks against Daktari (he’s AC 18, or maybe 19- the gnolls are +3 to +5 to hit, average +4). I hit the barbarian just ten times, and for six of these I rolled minimum damage- ‘1’, and keep in mind the raging bastard has resist for all of the damage that the gnolls/hyenas/maw demons are putting out.

In one turn alone I made nineteen attacks against Daktari, a quarter of these with advantage- I hit four times- two of ‘em for minimum damage, it was my best turn (for hits).

Daktari ended the encounter bloodied, just.

Newt and Ram were injured, the former almost bloodied, Vinnie- obviously, had not a scratch on him.

He’d only used the one spell.

It wasn’t that my tactics were particularly bad- the gnolls with bows and bolas kept back a bit and did their missile thing, the hyena and the melee gnolls tried to swamp the barbarian (initially), surround him and then get around him. But the PCs just kept on hitting and therefore thinning the crowd, for several turns I had ten+ enemies at the PCs (Daktari), or else in the courtyard and making missile attacks. Then, after the PCs attacks I’d be down to just five enemies left, but with another five bad guys arriving- but all of them still too far away to get past Daktari without having to double move and forfeit their attacks.

The few times I got passed the barbarian, and to Newt, were mostly with the plains gnolls, these guys get a bonus action to run on half their speed, it was the only way I could make it work. The PCs just kept killing my guys as soon as they got close.

And it all seemed to happen so quickly.

I’d be scheming in my DM chair- ‘just get these guys closer to the action, get the artillery sorted- more attacks on the barbarian, sheesh- he’s the only PC the gnolls can actually see! Again!’

Then, ten seconds (in game) later, and twenty minutes later (in real life), and all the gnolls I had got positioned for their touchdown runs- to get to Newt and/or Vinnie, well- they’re dead Jim, think again Mr DM sir, what’s your next big/clever idea?

So, I concentrated my efforts and tried to take down Daktari- every gnoll, every hyena- attack Daktari, but that really didn’t work.

They bloody massacred me.




*The gnoll packlord (boss) orders his minions to the slaughter before heading off to unleash the maw demons, and then... runs away. Best tactical move I made all night... it didn't work.*

Apologies for all of the stats, but I’m still looking back at the Chat file from Fantasy Grounds, even now- trying to figure out where I went wrong with this one. Here’s another- at one point I went eighteen consecutive to hit rolls without managing to break a ‘10’, and with five ‘1’s in there. Another? Try this- the two gnoll plains spearmen got into Daktari and managed to stay in the fight for six turns (not each, in total), that’s twenty four attacks on Daktari between the pair- they landed just two hits I total, for ‘1’ and ‘2’ damage (plus strength bonuses).

The only time I did any real damage to Daktari was with a hyena with a ‘20’, and then with the maw demons- and that was in the final few seconds of the fight.




*Some different gnolls than the ones in the picture above. Where are the previous gnolls depicted? They're dead, okay- can we move on?*

So, there will be consequence.




*The maw demons arriving, a flesh gnawer gnoll climbs up on the roof to get to Ram. But, don't worry folks, all of the bad guys will be dead pretty much by the end of this turn. Gah!*

I wouldn’t have minded as much if this was a run-of-the-mill encounter, it was supposed to be a toughie- Newt was the only PC to use an inspiration point, and even then that was out of frustration rather than anything threatening the warlock.

Butterskull Ranch is clear of enemies, the operation to do so took exactly sixty seconds.

Gah!




*Look at them! Their faces haunt my dreams! So full of life- of joy, of hope... All they wanted to do was to mess up (big-style) the Dark Squad, is that too much to ask! Is it! Is it! Oh Gnigel! Oh Gnorma! Oh Gneil! OH Gno!*

Although… the gnoll packlord, after releasing the maw demons into action, has fled the ranch- the DM could see where this encounter was heading pretty early, truth be told.

By about the sixth turn I had figured that this one was going to end very badly for the gnolls- they just kept on dying.

Ram’s not keen to let the packlord get away, but the gnoll has had five rounds to get some distance, therefore the rogue needs to either spot the beast or find its trail- and roll very high indeed. So, one ‘20’ later and the Dark Squad are on the packlord’s trail.

Actually Vinnie and Daktari are on the trail of Ram, because the rogue’s not stopping to let his comrades catch up- only shouting back at them to let them know what’s going on. But what about Newt I hear you ask.

Newt combs Gerald from his hair- you read that right, the tiny bat hides in the tabaxi’s hair/fur. He orders Gerald to ‘get big’ and then climbs aboard. Newt and Gerald take to the skies, actually he doesn’t go much above the treeline, but you get my drift.

The flying scouts soon catch up with Ram, and even spots the gnoll packlord- the creature is heading for a copse of trees through a wheat field, the tabaxi even manages to communicate this to Ram. But, that’s the last good roll that Newt makes for a while- over the next fifteen or so minutes Newt’s perception checks… well, the best one is a three- but that was with advantage. A little later he spends an inspiration point to re-roll a ‘1’, and he does- perfecto, he rolls a second ‘1’, soon after Newt and Gerald, lost and confused, give up the chase. They only just manage to find their way back to Butterskull Ranch.

But Ram’s still in pursuit, but only just- to make clear- the gnoll is fast, but Ram with his triple move is faster, then again the gnoll is already over 500ft ahead of the rogue, and so there’s still only a very slim chance that Ram can spot the foe. Remember, it’s a fine spring day- the chase is over farmers fields, a few hedge rows, stone walls and the like.

So, Ram rolls okay- and he’s still chasing, then a not so good perception check and the DM cautions him, you need a really high roll to keep on the trail, and so- ‘20’. Off we go again, and this happened three times- ‘20’, ‘19’, ‘20’.

The chase is about to end… but oh no its not- off we go again.

Repeat x 3.

He’s not giving up, and he keeps on rolling high.

But where’s Vinnie and Daktari in all of this, so- while the barbarian is fast he cannot keep up with Vinnie, particularly as the druid wildshapes into Vince D(ire) Wolf, and the beast has the gnoll’s scent. Soon after Daktari drops out of the race, or else wanders around shouting “Vinnie?” for a while.

And the pursuit has been going on for nearly a mile now- across a farmer’s field, through a copse of trees, over a hill and then along an overgrown track, and all the way into a series of ruined farm buildings. However, at this point the two remaining chasers, Ram and Vincen D, are still over 200 feet behind the gnoll packlord.

But they keep on rolling high and spotting where their last enemy is at.

However, that’s when the hobgoblin patrol shows itself, and by shows itself I mean throws a clutch of javelins into the much distracted gnoll packlord. The fight in the farm buildings is over in seconds, specifically when a tough-looking SOB hobgoblin steps up to slaughter the escaping gnoll, although the packlord manages to take down two other hobgoblin mooks before its end.




*That's right, I wasted an entire encounter just to kill my own gnoll packlord- I wasn't going to give them (the selfish Dark Squad) the satisfaction. Petulent, you betcha. *

Vincen D Wolf and Ram hold position, and watch the hobgoblin’s martial display, they also spot at least half-a-dozen more heavily armoured hobgoblins in the ruined farm buildings. Ram stays in hiding, he’s seen enough. However, Vincen D Wolf presses forward, but is quickly spotted- and the call goes out, more hobgoblins emerge and make clear that they’re about to head in the dire wolf’s direction.

Vincen D has therefore also seen enough, the two adventurers flee the scene- all the way back to Butterskull Ranch, and as Ram tells it-

“As long as the bastard’s dead, I don’t care who or what killed him.”

Keep in mind this was the same gnoll packlord that attacked the guys back at the ruined Temple of Abbathor, he’s not on the Dark Squad’s Christmas card list.

Then- rest, the PCs barricade themselves inside one of the buildings (a well-appointed smithy) in Big Al Kalhoon’s compound and get a rest, this after first securing the gates. Then the search begins, and very obviously the first thing (actually person) they’re looking for is Big Al Kalhoon- but there’s no-one left here.




*Big Al's big farm.*

So, the next thirty or so minutes (real time) are spent searching and checking, and in an around-about-way trying to figure out exactly what went on here, and when. Here’s what the Dark Squad discover-

1) A well-hidden suit of mariner’s studded leather armour- Ram takes this.

2) Some, but not a lot, of coin on the dead gnolls.

3) A very well-hidden chest full of money (maybe 150gp in total) and Big Al’s accounts- but nothing incriminating/untoward.

4) The remains, mostly bones, gnawed digits and viscera, of at least two humans- likely the rest eaten by the gnolls/hyenas/demons. Note there are clear signs that there were three people inhabiting the ranch (including Big Al) when it was attacked.

And… not much else- except for blood trails, signs here and there of violent confrontation, and the fact that the place has been pulled apart, the gnolls had very obviously been searching- for something specific? Or else just for treasure? The Dark Squad don’t know the answer to this question.

Ram and Vinnie however are certain that the gnolls have been here for a while, and that many more gnolls (some of them riding on giant hyena’s- at least four of them) have also visited this place recently. It has been used as a base, perhaps…

Note, that was another ‘20’ from Ram there.

Just a reminder, Elainder Fireborn, the present Saltmarsh Watch Captain, informed the Dark Squad earlier that his predecessor- Big Al Kalhoon, was rumoured to be a man with his fingers in many pies. The Dark Squad were expecting to find some evidence of this, maybe… but nothing.

The thing is however, and it’s Vinnie that brings this to his comrades attention, this ‘farm house’ is a fortress- and new (approx. only 2-3 years old) and it would have been very expensive.

But the gnolls are dead, and the mystery of Big Al Kalhoon’s disappearance is very probably solved, the gnolls ate him.

Owly, Vinnie’s owl familiar (that makes sense) is given a note and instructions- he is to fly to Adabra in Umber Hill, the note explains all that has befallen here, and further asks Adabra to contact the authorities (Eliander) in Saltmarsh.

Newt, while this is going on, persuades Daktari to help him make a pile of the dead gnolls and hyenas, and then he sets it alight- a funeral pyre, he explains as he dances around the conflagration. The bonfire, with help from a few Control Flames spells, produces a huge black roiling cloud of smoke that signals to all that can see it (for miles and miles) that something is amiss at Butterskull Ranch.

Vinnie, of course, isn’t happy about the tabaxi’s work- but only briefly, it’s time to move on. The ranch is secured, the Dark Squad’s horses (and Big Al’s three mounts) are reclaimed, and then ridden hard to Fallowstone.

Fallowstone, if you remember, is home to Fallowstone Holy- a temple/library dedicated to the worship of Deneir (God of Writing) and Oghma (God of Knowledge), however its late by the time the PCs get to the village. Also the Dark Squad, or else the players, are a little excited-it’s level up time, and a long time coming. Therefore the PCs find an inn for the night- the Red Fox, it’s rather expensive but the food and choice of ales, and private rooms, are great- and besides, they deserve it.




*Fallowstone! It's holier than you think.*

Afterall, they just kicked the DMs arse.

The rest of the session is spent levelling up the PCs, and just to say we started late- so this was a shortish one, my bro has got himself a new PC and it took a good long while to load all of the Fantasy Grounds data, so we chatted for a good while at the start.

The new list of Dark Squad to-do list reads a little like this-

1) Visit Fallowstone Holy, search for an old map showing the Witch’s Tor, and anything else we can think of that needs investigating.

2) To Ravendale, a dragon attack?

3) To Burle, meet with the Falcon.

4) Goblins in the Dreadwood.

5) To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.

Some/all/any of this next time, possibly.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #049a I Know That Name! [The PCs Chorus] 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 49a, and it made us laugh, particularly towards the end when one of the Dark Squad found themselves accused of attempting to burn down the Wayside Inn, and everyone in it.

Who would attempt to do such a despicable thing?

Just diabolical!

Bad Vinnie, very bad Vinnie.

Actually, the above bit of the story is going to get told in the second part of this session/write up.

But there’s also a surprise to be found at the end of this instalment, so read on- we had a week off last week and so we’re all up for fun and larks tonight.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

1) Visit Fallowstone Holy, search for an old map showing the Witch’s Tor, and anything else we can think of that needs investigating.

2) To Ravendale, investigate the dragon attack?

3) To Burle, meet with the Falcon.

4) Goblins in the Dreadwood.

5) To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.

Well, the first two things got done in this instalment, and plenty more beside, but there was lots of chatter in this one.




*Fallowstone, the Dark Squad on tour.*

We therefore start the session in Fallowstone, the Dark Squad spent the night at the Red Fox Inn, a very pleasant establishment, although a little expensive. But they figure they deserve a little luxury after their close encounter (read: massacre) of my gnolls at Butterskull Ranch.

The first job today then is first off to report in to the authorities, Fallowstone has a Militia Hall, the only permanent paid resident of which is Lulu Lensk, a capable young swordswoman who runs the village’s defence force. The adventurers let Lulu know about events at the Butterskull Ranch, and the fact that Big Al Kalhoon, owner of Butterskull, is missing presumed eaten by the gnolls. The chat with Lulu continues for some time- gnolls it seems are something new in the Saltmarsh region. Lulu has worked in Fallowstone for five or so years, there’s never been a gnoll problem before. The Dark Squad explain that they are continuing their journey on to Burle, to see the Falcon. Received wisdom is the Falcon needs to know about this attack.

The adventurers also inform Lulu about the hobgoblin patrol they encountered, the militiawoman however has much more experience in dealing with goblinoids- it seems spring is the season for goblin raids, she’ll be on the look-out for them.

[Informing the authorities 300 XP]

Then, several hours are spent at the Fallowstone Holy, a temple dedicated to the preservation of writing (Deneir) and knowledge (Oghma). After a little chatter the gang are ushered into the presence of Brother Barnabus (Deneir) and Sister Annabolezia (Oghma), there follows a lot more chatter, mainly the PCs trying to figure out exactly what information they need.




*Fallowstone Holy, smells of 'OLD' apparently.*

Note the priests are convinced to find out a number of old maps of the Saltmarsh region for the adventurers to view, alas none of these seem to show the place that the Dark Squad are looking for.

Note, Daktari (played by Jim/Vinnie, again) is not present for a majority of this debate, as the barbarian states a little into the chatter-

“I am go now. This place smells of OLD!”

Yet more chatter follows, and the two burning questions the Dark Squad have are-

1) Where is the Witch’s Tor? This place features in one of the prophecies of the Bad Dead Ancestors, &

2) Who, or what, is/are the Pact of the Flame?

After still more chatter, followed by swift payment, Barnabus and Anna get to work- however the answers (or else any new info) is going to take days to locate in the sprawling library here.

Just for info it costs 10gp/day to research one question, or else (flash sale prices)- 15gp/day for two questions to be investigated.

The chance of finding the answer to question 1) the location of the Witch’s Tor, is 1 in 20/day of investigation- so, day two = 2 in 20, day three = 3 in 20, and so on.

Alas the chance of finding info regarding question 2) the Pact of the Flame, is 1 in 100/day of investigation (as above).

The Dark Squad hand over the cash, now they just need to roll low, and remarkably they do so- the answer to question 1) will be available to them in just five days’ time, and the answer to question 2) in just eleven days from now. They’ll even get some money back from the priest’s here when they return.

Job done!

[Enquiries at the Fallowstone Holy 400 XP]

Then, late afternoon and it’s already time to move on- to Ravendale, remember this is the place that suffered a dragon attack, or else a bunch of livestock did out in a field somewhere nearby. The Dark Squad learnt this during their first Saltmarsh Town Council meeting.

Well, as it turns out… that’s not quite right.

So, Ravendale is a much smaller place, a working village- and the folk here mostly keep to themselves. A little later one of the Dark Squad gets into conversation with a local, the adventurers are directed to Reginald and Ronald Burke, brothers and owners of the Silly Goose (Tavern) and Burke’s Place (General Store) respectively.




*Ravendale, its not much to look at.*

It seems the Burke’s are as close as Ravendale comes to authority figures.

It should be mentioned that the member of the Dark Squad doing a lot of the talking here is Newt- and so the conversation is alternatively creepy, and then rewarding. By this I mean Newt casually mentions a number of creatures that he has enjoyed incinerating recently, and then just as the poor peasant has passed beyond wary and into terrified territory, the tabaxi gives the fellow a shiny new gold coin (a tenday’s wages- at least) for directing the gang two hundred yards to the Silly Goose.

Note, Newt is frightening to experience, and to listen to, but ultimately financially rewarding- he pays well.

A little while later and half-a-dozen more locals have turned up to watch/eavesdrop on the action within the tavern, the Dark Squad are a big draw wherever they go.

Also note the peasant only approached the Dark Squad in the first place in an attempt to discover exactly what Newt is.

“A cat… man! Riding an ‘orse! Chauntea save me!”

[Newt is making friends/terrifying folk, as usual 200 XP]

So, a meal and drinks at the Silly Goose tavern, and with Reginald Burke (proprietor) answering questions- although not many questions, and even then Reg is keen first to find out exactly who, or what, the Dark Squad are. Also, who they are working for?

The Dark Squad are working for Eliander Fireborn, Saltmarsh Watch Commander (slightly inflating his title), Newt makes this fact very clear- although it’s not actually true, of course.

So, Reginald tells the adventurers- no livestock were made to suffer here, and there was no dragon attack, only… well, you’d better see for yourselves.

[The Dark Squad convince Reg 200 XP]

Ten minutes later and the adventurers are taken to Hecse Field by one of the day-time drinkers from the Silly Goose. Hecse field is a fallow meadow, however its newest addition is an arcane symbol of some sort (perhaps) burnt into the dirt and scrub, and more disturbingly in the centre of the symbol the burnt skeletal remains of a… victim? A sacrifice?




*Checking for signs of Newt, I mean whoever did this despicable thing. Newt?*

The immolated individual having also been staked to the ground- that’s not nice.

Newt is interested/excited/tumescent, take your pick.

Investigations continue apace, because this is not what the Dark Squad were expecting to find here. They keep expecting to find a dragon- funny that. The following discoveries are made, note the lowest (adjusted) check from the PCs is a ‘23’, and there was a natural ‘20’ in there as well. So, here’s everything-

1) The immolation/sacrifice took place about 8-10 days ago.

2) The area within the burnt symbol is pristine, it seems no creatures/predators have seen fit to enter the demarked zone.

3) The symbol is not familiar/recognizable.

4) There are tracks here, Vinnie is certain- it was kobolds that did this (about a dozen of them), although there are also the tracks of one larger/heavier creature, but with very similar claw prints.

5) The kobolds (and friend) headed off towards the Dreadwood, although the tracks can only be followed for a very short distance.

6) The victim was a male human, and while he was most likely burned to death the body/skeleton also shows signs of recent abuse- broken ribs, a broken wrist and a fractured skull.

[Investigations in Hecse Field 400 XP]

Then, back to the Silly Goose for another chat with Reginald, although on the Dark Squad’s return Ronald has also shut up his shop and joined his brother for the following discussion. The PCs, of course, are keen to find out who the victim was, they learn that-

1) The victim only arrived in Ravendale two or three days before his body was found in Hecse Field, which was seven days past.

2) Nobody heard or saw the burning take place, Hecse Field is in an out of the way place- you have to go there to get there.

3) The victim was a male human in his late 30’s, early 40’s- although very few people got close enough to see the fellow, he wore a heavy cloak even in spring.

4) The victim was staying in an old hut on the outskirts of the village, the place had been left empty and abandoned (for some time).

5) The victim arrived in Ravendale on a farmer’s cart- he hitched a ride, it is later discovered.

6) The victim most likely came from Saltmarsh, or somewhere in that direction.

7) The victim was badly injured when he arrived in Ravendale, he seemed to be in pain- although, see above/below, none of the villagers got to talk with him.

8) The victim however visited the Temple of Chauntea twice.

9) Other than the above, the victim never left his hut- not to go to the store, or to visit the tavern. He spoke to no-one, save perhaps the Priestess of Chauntea.

10) The victim’s name, and anything else about him, is therefore unknown. Ronald and Reginald confess that they were going to pay the fellow a visit in his hut, but… events moved on quickly… and then he was dead.

Again, much more chatter follows.

[More investigations 400 XP]

Reginald and Ronald are of the opinion- “whoever he was he was on the run, or else lying low.”

The pair (Reggie & Ronnie), the adventurers discern, may have a little experience in this area. Note, the inhabitants of Ravendale are for the most part simple peasant folk- the Burke’s are outsiders, and they both look to have spent considerable time at sea (tattoos, speech and mannerisms et al).

Next stop, of course, the Shrine of Chauntea- and Sister Marlyn, the Priestess (actually Acolyte) there.

Sister Marlyn, after a little more chatter and a donation to her cause, confirms that the victim visited here twice, both times for healing- his wounds it seems came well before the fire, or at least some of them.

He was badly wounded, Marlyn confirms- he had been beaten within an inch of his life, his face and body black and blue, and lacerated, and cut… perhaps he had been tortured.

But did he tell Sister Marlyn his name?

He did, in an off-guard moment- wracked with pain, he said his name was Blevins.

At which point there is silence around the VTT.

And I’ve been deliberately egging the PCs on by having them find things out about the unfortunate fellow, but not his name… the victim’s name, at this point, has become a thing… the Dark Squad really want to know.

Who was this guy?

Blevins!

Twenty seconds of silence.

Then all three players state-

“I know that name!”

Or some variant.

And, more or less, simultaneously, and another minute or two later- after a scramble through notes (or else a look back to here) and the connection is made.

Blevins was the arsehole the Dark Squad encountered on their first day in Saltmarsh, at the warehouse they were visiting with the Slagg’s. Blevins was the racist, he was the guy that Porthole Slagg attempted to beat into sometime early next week. Blevins was the guy that Ram spent time following, during one of his lunch breaks. Blevins was the guy that Newt decided to pay a visit to, later that seem week, in an attempt to clear the air- the two ended up screaming, swearing and making threats…

Which leads Newt to ask?

“We didn’t kill him? Did we? Surely, I’d remember that?”

“We didn’t even beat the naughty word out of him!” Ram adds, sounding somewhat unhappy about the fact.

But here’s the thing- Blevins was the boss of the warehouse, the Dark Squad’s first visit was on the 2nd or 3rd of Tarsakh, that’s a month ago. Blevins had been badly beaten, had fled for his life- probably, and then been immolated (by kobolds et al), all within two tendays of meeting the Dark Squad.

“Are you sure we didn’t do it?” Newt asks again.

Later on the Dark Squad find the hut that Blevins had been using, and break in- the place stinks of blood, sweat and worse; and there’s little here except bloody rags and bloody clothes, a little food, and after a very thorough search a buried pouch with half-a-dozen platinum pieces in it.

Blevins was, they are certain, on the run- someone was after him.

Someone found him, maybe.

Which is odd because the only people the Dark Squad know that really hated Blevins (apart from them) were… well, certainly the Slaggs (Porthole & Grumpy), and maybe some of the other dwarves from Farhill. But, who knows?

Who killed Blevins? And why?

[Blevins 400 XP]

The adventurers don’t quite now what to say or do about this new piece of information for a while, however… they do know that they want to get on, and there’s a very good Inn that they have been recommended (the Wayside Inn) just a few miles short of Burle, and if they ride hard- they can get there tonight.

That’ll put them closer to their next task for tomorrow- to meet with the Falcon.

And so it comes to pass, only when the Dark Squad arrive at the Wayside Inn, and in the last light of the day, and with a miserly rain falling. They discover that the place is full of terrified folk, and that trying to smash their way through the windows and doors of the fine establishment are a dozen or so of the shambling undead- zombies.




*The Wayside Inn- delightful food, a full selection of cask ales, fine imported wines and generous guest rooms, oh- and hot and cold running zombies. *

The Dark Squad dismount and then kick into action.

But we’ll get to that in the second part of this session, in which the druid learns the hard way that you can’t start a fire without a spark (as Bruce Springsteen was so keen to make clear).

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #049b Thirty-Bloody-Six.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Daktari Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 49b, the second bit, the action- we’re at the Wayside Inn, an hour or so shy of the town of Burle. The Dark Squad have been told previously that this is a good place to stay, although at the moment the establishment is under siege from a dozen or so shambling zombies. That’s going to count against the place when the Dark Squad leave their review, no doubt.

The PCs therefore quickly dismount and get into action- the three zombies that are attempting to break into the main door of the Inn are despatched quickly, however two more zombies shove their way into the Inn’s yard- Daktari is ordered to take care of this pair. The barbarian charges to his task, shouting the odds as he goes-

“I dead you deader!”

That kind of thing, meantime there’s the sound of shattering glass- the Dark Squad are too far away to prevent two more zombies smashing their way through the side windows of the establishment, and then scrambling their way into the main room of the Inn. Screams come from within.

And then even more screams from the kitchen at the rear of the building, as unseen by the Dark Squad another three zombies also smash their way through the windows there and into the kitchen.




*The Zombies are getting in!*

But here’s the thing… these are zombies, and I’m making a bit of a drama about this but…

This is hardly a fair fight, but I’m waiting for my moment- and it’s about to come, but we’ll get to it.

Also the Dark Squad have some mischief of their own to enact.

So, the Dark Squad are much too tough for zombies, and so they’re show-boating- Ram dives into the Inn through the same window the zombie he’s after went through. The rogue forward rolls across a bar table and comes up behind his undead target- skewers it through the head with Deadend, his undead bane rapier. Then on he goes- leaping from table to table, and then eventually onto the bar.

Newt goes a similar route- throughout what follows the tabaxi and the rogue barely touch the ground, with the former using his feline agility to get right to the action.

The difference between the two acrobatics being Ram takes the silent approach, only every now and then shouting at one of the inhabitants of the bar (NPCs) to clear his path, other than that- he brings only death and mystery.

But Newt…

“We are the Dark Squad, you are saved! Move quickly to stand behind me while Newt the Magnificent (and his assorted companions) despatch these paltry shambling enemies. Meowwww!”

That sort of thing, only more of it.

Note there are half-a-dozen people in the Inn, in the main room are Matisha- female human owner of the Wayside, Backes- male human barman, Cooragh- female halfling cook. Also present are two guests for the night, Tarbin Tul- a male human bard, and Cilla- another female halfling.

A majority of the NPCs stay out of the action- save to help out where and when they can, although the last NPC- Teega, a hulking female half-orc smith soon gets into the fight against the zombies in the Inn’s yard.

But again, it’s just zombies- so, there’s not much threat here- at least not until Vinnie messes up with his Produce Flame spell and manages to ignite Matisha’s accounts books- now soaked in high quality rum.




*Oh Vinnie! The Firestarter is about his dastardly work.*

However, at this point I have also unleashed my surprise guest for this encounter- suddenly a wraith appears out of the dark of the night and claws at Daktari the barbarian. The big man takes a wedge of damage (although he manages to make his Con save to avoid yet more hurt).

“There is big bad ghosty DEAD! I am need HELP NOW!”

Daktari calls to his friends.




*Daktari is the filling in an Undead sandwich.*

And so the Dark Squad make short work of the undead within the bar before rushing to help their barbarian friend.

Ram really doesn’t hang around- he smashes his way (with a backflip) through another window and into the yard of the Inn, and then with an inspiration point he’s at Daktari’s side in a moment.

Soon after finishing off the last zombie here Vinnie also departs the bar, the druid makes for the door- he’s much less keen to get in on the acrobatics checks needed to dive through the windows here.

Which just leaves Newt, and a few NPCs, all alone in the main room of the Inn- the undead are all back to being inanimate corpses, there’s nothing else here except… well, the flickering, mesmerising, fire.

Vinnie’s misfired Produce Flame spell (actually he rolled a ‘1’).

And so here it comes…

Newt surreptitiously casts a Control Flames spell to make the conflagration increase its fury, note Newt’s check to hide his spell casting (Sleight of Hands) is an adjusted ‘8’, but there’s suddenly lots going on in the bar, and so the DM doubles the roll to a ‘16’. There are five NPCs in the bar- Matisha, Backes, Cooragh, Tarbin & Cilla.

The DM therefore makes the NPCs perception checks, and- of course, tells the players what he’s doing and why. Three of the folks- Matisha, Cilla & Tarbin succeed at the check, the latter with a ‘20’. Therefore all three of these guys are pretty much certain that Newt just set the bar on fire.

And boy- the fire is really taking hold.




*Newt exits stage right, after leaving his calling card- of course.*

Newt exits the bar through a window and into the Inn’s yard, and then over the next few turns the wraith and the remaining zombies out there are easily destroyed.

But at this point a large selection of the bar is on fire.

The situation however is quickly brought under control when Vinnie Creates Water in order to douse the flames- and alas by doing so waterlog, momentarily, a large section of the room.




*Vinnie gets back just in time to put the fire out- bad Vinnie, he started the fire remember.*

[Undead at the Wayside Inn 2300 XP]

At which point, of course, it all kicks off.

Matisha orders Teega to drag the tabaxi (that’s Newt) back into the bar.

“Yes, we’re grateful for the help with the undead, but… you tried to set fire to my bar!”

Matisha isn’t happy, and Tarbin is also making accusations- the bard who rolled a ‘20’ for his perception check, remember.

It gets, well… for want of a better word- heated.

But Newt, as Bear (playing Newt) states at the time- is all smiles, the tabaxi politely explains that the spell he employed- Control Flames should have put the fire out, he made some stupid mistake in the casting, for which he is truly sorry.

Now comes his Deception check.

Newt spends an inspiration point (his last) to get advantage on the roll, and then employs his Dark One’s Own Luck (for an extra 1d10 on the roll).

Newt rolls a ‘20’, for an adjusted ‘36’.

Which you’ve got to admit is a pretty high roll.

The tabaxi’s last words on the matter are to apologise for the actions of his clumsy druid colleague- Vinnie, who started the fire in the bar in the first place.

Remember.

“Oh, yeah!” is the consensus, and now Vinnie has to bear the blame for a short while, until he too offers up a reasonable explanation of events, and also reminds Matisha that he was also the guy that put the fire out.

Vinnie’s checks however are not in Newt’s league.

The druid therefore remains under suspicion of being a wanton firestarter.

[Did you try to burn down my bar? 500 XP]

The Dark Squad therefore muck in and do what they can to clear up the mess, and to secure the bar- boarding up the windows et al, just in case the undead come again.

A degree of normality eventually settles on proceedings, although that doesn’t last long.

Vinnie is asking questions, as is Tarbin Tul- who is a wandering bard just arrived in the region, the pair want to know- why would a wraith and a gang of zombies attack the Wayside Inn?

Vinnie casts a Detect Magic spell and then goes hunting for something hidden that perhaps drew the undead to this spot, alas Tarbin takes against the druid a little- remember, the druid started the fire, brave Newt tried to put it out, at least that’s how Tarbin sees it.

There’s an argument of sorts, Vinnie it needs to be said is also getting suspicious of the bard, as is Ram- they question the fellow thoroughly, and at length- and make a bunch more rolls (including a ‘20’ Insight check from Vinnie). It’s worse than they thought- the bard reveals himself to be a thoroughly honourable fellow with a strict code of ethics- he’s (L)awful Good, and keen to let other people know the right way to act and behave.

Nothing is revealed by Vinnie’s Detect Magic spell however.

Newt, as always, comes to the Dark Squad’s rescue- as the night/bickering goes on the tabaxi decides to challenge Tarbin to a lute duel, and then goes on to win the contest (with a performance ‘20’) and with added prestidigitation. Tarbin is amazed, he’s desperate to learn the tabaxi’s technique.

Newt really is a very fine fellow.

[Newt saves the day 400 XP]

Much later on Tarbin even reveals his purpose in the region, he’s been hearing stories about a terrible Hag that lives in the Dreadwood- the fiend calls herself Nightshade. He arrived in Saltmarsh just five or so days ago, having travelled by ship from Waterdeep, and he’s keen to learn more about the terror that is Nightshade. Tarbin, as it happens, is also on his way to Burle, and from there to see the Falcon.

Well, hang on- isn’t Nighshade the name of the missing Bad Dead Ancestor that the Dark Squad are searching for?

Yep.

The Dark Squad therefore make a new friend, and after much more chatter they agree to accompany the bard on the morrow.

Obviously, Tarbin is still a little suspicious of the pyromaniac druid.

[Tarbin’s tale 300 XP]

But that’s all we have time for this evening, and the adventurers are getting places.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

1) To Burle & the Falcon’s Nest- with Tarbin, meet with the Falcon, get info and work.

2) Goblins in the Dreadwood.

3) Nightshade in the Dreadwood.

4) To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair

5) Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #050a The Falcon’s Quest.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 50a, and this is the first bit of this bit (sheesh, another two-parter)- the Dark Squad are at the Wayside Inn, an hour shy of the town of Burle- they’re heading that way in the morning. However the PCs, as usual, have already made a big impression on the inhabitants of this place. The inn was being attacked by a clutch of zombies when they first arrived, and then a wraith turned up- the adventurers however soon put paid to the pesky undead. But that wasn’t the highlight of their stay at the Wayside Inn- somehow, see last session, Vinnie and/or Newt set fire to the place, but that moment has passed.

After Newt’s mega-lie.




*The Dark Squad at the Wayside Inn.*

So, it’s late night drinks and chatter, and invited along to the meeting is Tarbin Tul, or as he is now known to the players- Tarbin O’Tool. Tarbin is a bard (and Lawful Good with it), and he wants a story to tell, or else a song to sing. He also wants to find out about a terrible hag that haunts the Dreadwood called Nightshade.

The Dark Squad are also out to find Nightshade, they need to drag her back to the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors, and get their Garumn back.

So, the adventurers tell their story to Tarbin- or at least a censored version of it, and then chat through lots more of what (they think/hope) comes next- their plans for the future. The last action of the meeting is to welcome Tarbin aboard, he will be adventuring with the Squad- at least for a short while (maybe).

[A chat with Tarbin O’Tool 200 XP]

Then we’re off again, or at least the next day we are- an hour or so down the road and the Dark Squad arrive at the Falcon’s Nest. Note the Falcon’s Nest (home of the Falcon) lies just outside the town of Burle. It is also a well-made, and equally well-equipped fortified manor with a palisade wall and further defences.

The place is also well guarded, and at present also home to a dozen or more locals being trained for the militia. There are other folk here- wanderers, woodsmen, rangers and also a few sellswords. Most of them looking to take advantage of the bounties offered by the Falcon for keeping the region clear of evil humanoids.

Note, number one on the list of local vermin that need exterminating are the goblins of the Dreadwood, they are a perennial problem, or so it seems.

Anyway, after a very brief chat with the Falcon- she’s busy training the militia new recruits atm, the Dark Squad do enough to impress and earn a sit down meeting with her later, although Newt is suitably weird some more, of course.




*The Falcon and her Nest.*

At the meeting, which goes on for a good while- the PCs it seems have much to discuss- not least what they have been seeing and experiencing during their time in the Saltmarsh region so far. News that Big Al Kalhoon’s fortress/farm has been overrun by gnolls is most disturbing.

Initially the Falcon questions the Dark Squad to ascertain their abilities- and then points them towards the variety of bounties that are available for those that wish to fight the local humanoid tribes that (mostly) sally forth from the Dreadwood. Then however the Dark Squad tell the Falcon about their encounter with an adherent of Talos, a half-orc that could change into a boar. It seems packs of wild boars are running riot in the outer reaches of the Dreadwood hereby- the Falcon is concerned. The boar, in season- or to protect their young, can sometimes charge- but the rules of engagement of late have gone out of the window. Packs of boars have been sighted charging through the Dreadwood- and attacking on sight any woodsmen (or similar) that get in their way. Most un-boar-like activity.

The Falcon continues to ponder and question the Dark Squad about their encounter with the shape-changing half-orc adherent of Talos. The Dark Squad are certain that this fellow was somehow controlling the pack of boars that ambushed them, this all the way back in the Witch Wood.

[Chat with the Falcon 250 XP]

So, the talk goes on for a good while longer- and even ranges as far as the proclivities of Nightshade, the hag- and missing Bad Dead Ancestor. The Falcon informs the Dark Squad- Nightshade is purported to lair in a place known as the Deeps, or the Deep Dark. The Deeps/Deep Dark being the blackest, nastiest and most hard to get to rotten heart of the Dreadwood- where undead and worse roam freely.

That’s not good.

Note the location of Nightshade’s lair, beyond the info above, is also unknown.

And yet more chatter follows as the PCs decide to question the Falcon further, she seems to be very knowledgeable about the region, and remember the PCs are looking for a place called the Witch’s Tor, and someone called Wild Root, and anything anyone can tell them about the Pact of the Flame, oh and any info about the location of the Goblin Stair (they know that it is near Blackedge). Well, they’d be very grateful…

Over the course of the next twenty or so minutes the Dark Squad, and the Falcon, cut a deal. Here’s the gist of it.

The Dark Squad will head to Westor’s Logging Camp in the outer reaches of the Dreadwood, establish themselves there and use the place as a base of operations. They should then find/bump into one of the wandering packs of boars and somehow follow the porcine tyrants to wherever the beasts are going to. Or are laired, or… well, discover whatever it is that they’re doing. The suspicion is, after the Dark Squad’s earlier revelation, that the boar are being controlled by the half-orc worshippers of Talos (the Storm Lord). Or some version of this- but, what for? And where’s their base of operations?

Note, the above deal is also good for gnolls, who- like the boars, it seems have also been on the rampage in the region.

So, in summary, boars or gnolls- follow them and find out what’s going on, who’s in charge, and… if possible, put an end to this enemy.

Then report back to the Falcon and tell their tale.

For which the Dark Squad will receive the following, as negotiated, in payment- any bounties that they earn (and can prove), a small stipend to pay for the PCs time and resources, and… answers to their questions.

So, it goes a little like this.

The PCs want to know about the Witch’s Tor- what it is, and it’s location? Well, as it happens, the Falcon knows someone who, she is certain, will know where this place is- providing it is in the Saltmarsh region, and even if it is in the Mere of the Dead Men.

Note the Dark Squad have already paid the priests at the Fallowstone Holy to find this information but… a back up plan would be good, they figure you can never have too much info.

However…

“But yew will not tell uz oo zis person iz until we ‘av solved ze boar or ze gnoll problem, n’est pas?” Vinnie understands how this deal works.

But he’s wrong- the Falcon is more than happy to tell Vinnie the name of the person that can help them find the Witch’s Tor.

His name is Wild Root.

There were groans around the VTT at this point- the fools thought they were going to get a straight answer.

Note, as it also happens, Wild Root- the Falcon is further convinced, may also know something about the Pact of the Flame.

So, two birds- one stone.

Which leads us, of course, to the Dark Squad’s next request/question- who or what is Wild Root, and can we meet him?

The Falcon’s answer- Wild Root is a very experienced woodsman, and of course she’d be happy to direct the Dark Squad to his location, just as soon as the boar and/or gnoll problem has been taken care of.

“Zee, I told yew it iz ow zis works!” Vinnie chides.

Lastly, the Dark Squad want to know where the Goblin’s Stair is, they know it’s near Blackedge, and once again the Falcon states, with a smile, she knows the only person alive (most likely) who can guide the adventurers to the front door of the Goblin’s Stair.

Note the PCs have been working on the presumption that the Goblin’s Stair is a goblin lair- the Falcon confirms this, and also attempts to dissuade the adventurers from venturing to this place.

“It is just full of terrible goblins- why would you even want to go there? Are you mad?”

Furthermore, she believes the Goblin Stair is home to a/the goblin King- a tyrant known as Garblegut, and his lair- Garblegut’s Palace.

The Falcon’s source of information regarding all of this and more… well, he was a prisoner of Garblegut for perhaps a year, and she’d be happy to pass on this fellow’s name and present location, but first…

The boar/gnoll problem needs to be taken care of.

So, the Falcon has all the answers- or at least she’s the next step on the road…

Note, the Goblin’s Stair was another quest/prophecy directed at Buggles (remember him) back in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors, but we’re keen to get to the end of this strand of the plot too.

So, basically- go to Dreadwood, find boars & gnolls- fix the problem!




*I had to send bits of the big map via Discord in the end, it just wouldn't work on Fantasy Grounds, this is pretty much everything the PCs can normally see. Next up to Westor's Logging.*

[Doing a deal with the Falcon 500 XP]

Easy.

That was a short one, although there’s more to follow, but keep in mind we lost a good forty-five minutes play this evening due to Fantasy Grounds, it was playing up- just little daft things not seeming to work right, off and on for most of the evening.

But that’s all for now, and the adventurers are really going places now, and there’s no time like the present, onwards- Dreadwood!

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

1) Westor’s Logging Camp- dump the horses.

2) Find Boars (Half-Orc Talos worshippers) &/or Gnolls.

3) Follow them to their lair?

4) DESTROY!

5) Back to the Falcon?

6) Goblins in the Dreadwood.

7) Nightshade in the Dreadwood.

8) To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair

9) Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #050b Found ‘em.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 50b and the Dark Squad have the bit between their teeth, so they’re on the road again- next stop is Westor’s Logging Camp in the Dreadwood, that’s a four- or five-hour journey, on horse.

And so it goes, with the Dark Squad making good time by spurring their mounts on for the last hour of the journey…

But what’s this, on the logging road ahead a boar rushes out of the vegetation to cross the thoroughfare, and then another boar- only the second boar stops- turns, and then stands in the middle of the track and glares at the oncoming Dark Squad.

That is until Ram, leading the posse, pulls his horse and then the rest of the gang up short- the rogue calls Vinnie forward, the druid dismounts and heads to the rogue’s side.




*Left to right, top to bottom- the big map with the Dark Squad token closing in on the Logging Camp, a Half-Orc Talos worshipper (less than friendly), picture of the logging road heading into the Dreadwood, and finally- the encounter (map) is about to begin with a blast.*

“You can talk to it?” Ram enquires and nods at the staring boar still stood in the middle of the track, perhaps sixty or so feet ahead. Vinnie nods, and then makes ready to try, but his endeavour is interrupted. The boar suddenly shapes into a robed half-orc, scarred and adorned with talismans, tattoos and symbols. Clearly this fellow is another adherent of Talos, this fact confirmed less than a second later when the horror blasts a Lightning Bolt into Vinnie, Ram & Carruthers (that’s Ram’s horse).

Remarkably Carruthers survives the ordeal, although the stallion is reduced to 1 HP, the stoic animal then makes the DM imposed saving throw to flee/shuck Ram, as I say- stoic beast is Carruthers. These are the moments that RPG games are made of- Carruthers surviving a Lightning Bolt has just made him a hose with character.

Anyway, Vinnie gets well and truly blasted- he’s bloodied in an instant, Ram fares a little better.

So, the Dark Squad have found what they are looking for- that didn’t take long!

It therefore kicks off, although… it gets messy.

Ram, with a readied action and then first in initiative fires two arrows into the half-orc enemy, the nasty snarling fellow seems unconcerned. The rogue slouches off his horse (Carruthers) and rushes towards the foe.

Alas it’s not as easy as all that- a boar rushes out of the undergrowth and slams into Ram’s side, and now the rogue is just about bloodied too. Obviously, the impact also stops Ram in his tracks, almost knocks him off his feet.

A second later a charging Daktari, also dismounted, is held up the same way- except this time the barbarian gets stopped in his tracks by a giant boar rushing out of the wilds.

Leaving the Talos-adherent half-orc still cackling and watching on. Note, the fellow is also a good fifty to sixty feet away from the adventurers.

Newt moves up, the tabaxi is on horseback still- his all black mount is called, wait for it…

It’s worth the wait.

His horse is called…

Black Death!

Classy.

Anyway, Newt nudges Black Death forward and then begins hexing and blasting the newly arrived giant boar.

The way ahead is blocked by this foe.

Meantime yet another boar charges out of the wilds and slams into Ram from the other side, the rogue sprawls in the dirt- now bloodied and prone.




*The Half-Orc Talos adherent is another fifty of so feet up the map, laughing his cock off at the car crash Dark Squad.*

That got nasty quickly for some of the guys.

Vinnie quickly transforms into Vincen G Squeezy, a huge constrictor if you remember- seconds later and the giant boar is grabbed up and being crushed by the massive serpent- threat mostly ended.

Meantime the lightning throwing half-orc swiftly shape-changes back into boar form, snorts once and then dashes off into the forest.

However, at this point the screams start- lots of screams and shouts, the sound of terror, and fear, and very definitely people suffering. The screams are coming from further up the track.

Ram scrambles to his feet and cuts down one of the two boars that are attempting to gore him. Daktari however is making for the end zone- he rushes by the rogue, and off this map and onto the next…

A logging camp- with a ring of tents and a series of lumber piles, by a slow-moving river. Half-a-dozen or so hefty male humans, armed with axes (what else?) are circled around a huge terrifying insect-like creature, which seems to have burrowed into the middle of the camp.

The creature is an ankheg, a large specimen.

But back on the muddy track-

Tarbin Tul gets to Carruthers and heals the horse- Ram is very grateful.

Newt Fiery Blasts the giant boar, still being held secure by Vincen G Squeezy- the creature at last ceases it struggles, dead. The great snake drops its prey and attempts to snatch up the last boar in the fight, the one menacing Ram- but alas to no avail.

Ram, moments later takes the second boar down, this while Newt still mounted on Black Death charges forward along the road and into the logging camp, the rest of the Dark Squad make their way forward as quickly as they can.

Note Tarbin Tul also gets to Ram with a Healing Word, and then with another a little later- the bard also gathers the mounts and secures them.

[Boars and a Half-Orc Talos adherent (briefly) 550 XP]




*"Come on, Squeezy!" Vincen slithers forward a little further. Meantime two ankhegs get into it with Daktari and the loggers, with a running Ram and a Black Death (that's not his real token- see later) riding Newt on the way.*

Back at the logging camp Daktari rages and rushes to attack the nearest ankheg- that’s right, nearest ankheg- there are now two of the big buggers, a second having just burst from a heaving hole in the turf.

The loggers are up for the fight, their axes swing but they also suffer- one of the ankheg’s grabs up a logger in its mandibles- chews and bites the screaming woodsman clean in two, and in a spray of gore.

Newt arrives on Black Death and starts blasting- ankheg carapace shatters and flies.

Ram, at last arrives on the scene, having changed back to his bow- he shoots the nearest ankheg and leaves it critically wounded (with a big bag of sneak attack).

Daktari’s is still raging and still hacking- the big barbarian decapitates an ankheg as it bends down to grab him- dead, and then goes rushing to menace the remaining ankheg. Bloodying the beast with Shatterspike, his magical longsword.




*Squeezy (Wheezy) is on his way- but the cavalry have arrived- note Daktari has just finished off the first ankheg and is about to try to make a running jump down the ridge to get to the second. He's always so very eager to get to the fight. *

At which point however the third ankheg arrives on the scene- surging up through the turf directly before Newt and Black Death, the giant insect beast savages (and kills in an instant) Newt’s mount.

Just to note, seven seconds prior to the above event Bear (playing Newt) stops play to inform the DM that he has just put a new token for Black Death in Discord.




*Black Death, the token arrived in my Discord & in-box around seven seconds before the beast got savaged to acid-flavoured death by an ankheg, there's a lesson there.*

The thing about fate, I have noticed, is that if you tempt it, well… a metaphorical knee to the groin soon follows- and so it proves.

Newt is apoplectic.

He does however manage to safely roll off and away from his dying mount.

At which point the fourth, and largest, ankheg breaches- this beast is not only bigger (and tougher) but also sports a triple lightning bolt etched into its crown.

The creature roars (or whatever it is that ankhegs do, only much louder than usual), lurches forward mouth and jaws open and spews a lightning bolt into Newt and Ram, the former is (partially- saved) blasted while the rogue evades all hurt.

The bastard.

Tarbin Tul gets another Healing Word into Ram.

Newt has seen enough- he drops a Fireball, but the effect while very briefly terrifying is fairly underwhelming, both ankhegs within the spell’s compass are burnt but unconcerned.




*Apres the Fireball, the ankhegs are not even that bothered, like- whatevs!*

Meantime Daktari and the loggers manage to take down the second badly wounded ankheg, there’s just two left- the pair that have just arrived to the fight.

Vincen G Squeezy at last manages to slither into the logging camp- he’s a surprisingly slow-moving massive reptile. The huge constrictor grabs, squeezes and grapples the lightning firing ankheg alpha.

We’re going all Ray Harryhausen again.




*Squeezy's here! And he's pissed off!*

Vincen G Squeezy is thirty feet long and quite a girth, while the lightning spewing ankheg alpha stands a dozen or more feet tall.

Daktari and his axe-wielding new buddies also come rushing to the fight.

The other (normal) ankheg is also now heavily wounded.

Ram gets his blades out and starts stabbing at the ankheg alpha being restrained by Squeezy and soon after the creature is critically wounded.

Daktari adds to the beat’s troubles by flinging two javelins into the brute.

The (normal) ankheg spews acid and Daktari and one of the loggers are left screaming, the ankheg alpha meanwhile tears at Vincen G Squeezy- bloodying and blasting with crackling lightning the shapeshifting druid.

Tarbin Tul however quickly has another Healing Word for Squeezy.

Newt gets some distance from the fight and then fires another Fiery Blast into the ankheg alpha- the beast shatters and explodes, spraying the area with gore and ichor.

The warlock’s second Fiery Blast repeats the trick with the last remaining ankheg.

The fight is won.

Bugger, there was some screaming and shouting for a little while with this one.

[Ankheg attack on the logging camp 2225 XP]

The loggers are exhausted, and slightly panicked, and concerned about the loss of their fallen comrade, there’s nothing however to be done for the fellow- he was bitten clean in two.

The adventurers do what they can to remedy the situation, although Newt spends quite a lot of the time making sure people never forget his contribution to the victory-

Newt: NEWT SMASHES TWO ANKHEGS IN A SINGLE ROUND!

The tabaxi, it seems, has forgotten about Black Death already.

Over the course of the next few hours the Dark Squad tidy up the logging camp, get a rest and do a little healing (accompanied by Tarbon Tul’s Song of Rest). While doing so they take the time to ask a few questions of the loggers. Then, off the back of the logger’s answers, they search the camp and fine some very odd devices.

Hidden in one of the log piles are four dark and twisted corn dolls, or something very similar, the odd objects seem to pulse. Later it is discovered that within each corn doll (or voodoo style-device) is a still beating heart.

The discovery causes a little consternation, and therefore necessitates a score more questions and skill checks.

The final theory is the corn dolls were placed in the camp sometime during the day- the loggers leave the place unattended while they go to work. The devices were placed in the camp by the half-orc Talos adherent spotted earlier on the track, and then activated in some way to draw the ankhegs to the spot.

The Dark Squad are not happy about this, they’re going to find these bastards and make them pay, and now they have a trail to follow- the one left by the half-orc that battled them on the track here earlier..

Funny how that worked out.

But that’s all we have time for this evening, and the Dark Squad are in the hunt.

Just to say, and as I said to the guys at the end of the session- a lot of what came before this was me settling the PCs in to the region (and me building it in the background). So, now I’m ready for them- and it’s time for some of the plot (et al) to get going.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

1) Westor’s Logging Camp.

2) Track the half-orc/boar to its lair?

3) DESTROY!

4) Back to the Falcon?

5) Goblins in the Dreadwood.

6) Nightshade in the Dreadwood.

7) To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair

8) Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #051 An(other) Evil Tree? 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 51, and we begin at Westor’s Logging Camp in the Dreadwood. The loggers here, save for one unfortunate fellow, have been saved from a sudden attack of ankhegs by the Dark Squad. The attack included one huge insect brute with lightning bolt markings upon its carapace, a sure sign that the Talos worshiping half-orcs were responsible. A little later, after the fight, the Dark Squad also locate a clutch of odd looking corn dolls- humanoid shaped figures made from blackened dirty straw- inside each of these (voodoo-like) figurines is the still beating heart of a sacrificed beast. All part of some ritual, Vinnie believes, to draw the ankhegs to this spot.

So, the Dark Squad want to get on, they’re keen to get after the half-orc adherent of Talos who fled the last encounter. The suspicion is this foul fellow caused the attack on the logging camp, and of course the PCs have been hired by the Falcon to get to the bottom of this particular problem.

First up however comes a chat with the loggers, the Dark Squad explain their cause, ask a few questions of the folk here and then… well, Newt makes a strange speech to let the loggers know that he’s happy for them to eat his dead horse- Black Death.

It’s an odd world, particularly when Newt opens his mouth.

“Thanks.” A logger replies, with a shrug.

The Dark Squad organise for their remaining mounts to be cared for at the camp and then, after searching out the trail of the fast departing half-orc worshipper of Talos- who has indeed assumed boar form, they depart.

[The logging camp and the boar trail 250 XP]

The boar’s tracks are however difficult to follow, and keep in mind it’s a single boar the Dark Squad are attempting to track here, therefore the next two or three hours are spent wandering through the outskirts of the Dreadwood making repeated checks to stay on the beast’s course, but it’s not easy.

That is until…

The tracks get easier to follow a little while on as it becomes apparent that another two or three boars have joined the pack.




*The big map is working again on Fantasy Grounds. The Dark Squad token pushes further into the Dreadwood.*

However, the DMs random encounter dice are on fire, also I’ve bought a few new Mods for Fantasy Grounds, and so I was keen to try them out- the players had been forewarned about this.

The boar trail leads down into a shallow stream, the trackers in the party (Daktari & Vinnie) know this is typically a tactic used to prevent tracking, and so once again the track becomes a lot more difficult to detect, and follow.




*Vinnie and Daktari, searching for the trail.*

But that’s not all- a quartet of mangy wolves suddenly spring from hiding and rush to attack the two trackers that are leading the Dark Squad’s pursuit, the pair are a little ahead of their companions. The wolves (actually worg pups) are however easily dealt with- although several of the PCs get bitten, particularly as another four of the savage beast’s rush to join the attack.




*Daktari's taking care of business, while the Worg Pups don't last very long although Newt's Fireball played a significant part in that fact. Note the Worg Pups have about 6-8 HP each, so... they're screwed.*

More effective however are the three bugbear archers, this trio are much more accurate- Ram takes an arrow to the chest, as does Vinnie, and Newt, but… it’s not enough to slow down the Dark Squad. The juvenile worgs are quickly slaughtered, while one of the three bugbears are swiftly flushed out of hiding and killed, another gets up close with Newt’s Fireball. The last of the bugbear snipers however attempts to flee the scene, but that doesn’t happen. Ram and then Newt are soon after in hot pursuit, and the pair move fast- and Ram is making active perception checks to keep an eye on the fleeing goblinoid. The third bugbear archer is eventually chased down and killed.




*The last, very bloodied & just recently Fireballed, Bugbear Archer attempts to flee the scene- not a chance.*

Note, throughout the above encounter Tarbin Tul, the bard- and our newest NPC, was providing Healing Words for a variety of PCs, he’s already explained to his new compatriots the Dark Squad that he’s not very good at fighting.

[Bugbears and mangy wolves 500 XP]

Again, this was a very easy encounter- and it only took us a about 2-3 turns to play through (plus a little longer for Ram and Newt to hunt down the last enemy), but it also served as a great demo for a bunch of new stuff (Mods) I’ve bought to enhance our Fantasy Grounds experience. So, it took us a while to talk through the changes/enhancements afterwards- one of which is when the PCs make a variety of rolls in Fantasy Grounds- attack, damage, save etc. it automatically triggers a chat entry. Basically, the PCs can now talk (in the chat window)- the Mod allows a table of possible responses, battle-cries, statements, or similar to be inputted, press the appropriate button and a random line of chat appears. Obviously, I had populated these tables prior to the session- so an additional ten minutes were spent by the players trying to trigger all of their PCs possible chat responses.

It made us laugh for a good while- and the players have been given instructions to come up with their own random chat lines for the coming sessions.

That however is the end of the Dark Squad’s day, it’s getting dark in the Dreadwood- time to set up camp, also the boar trail will be much easier to find in the cold light of day.

Newt gets his Leomund’s Tiny Hut up and working- Tarbin Tul, the bard- remember him, is sore amazed.

Then… lots more chatter, it seems that the PCs are keen to talk, and I’m using Tarbin Tul to keep the PCs on track with the plot (and for a few other things). The bard therefore has questions- the Dark Squad have lots of answers, and so where we are with the plot therefore gets reiterated and firmed up a little.

Newt, and then Ram, are also keen to tell Tarbin all about themselves- the tabaxi particularly so, and keep in mind Tarbin is a very moral guy- he has plenty of questions for Newt particularly with regard to his fiendish overseer.

We even get into a short discussion here, as Vinnie said at the time- “Newt, zis is the most ‘onest yew ‘ave bin wiz uz since we began journeying two-gezzer!”

So, lots of nice roleplay before bedtime.

Note, during the night Vinnie’s hears, on his watch (in dawn’s first light), what sounds like a large ursine suddenly roaring in anger- although the noise recedes as the beast, he surmises, moves further away from the camp. The druid however is concerned, and so investigates, eventually discovering a mass of swarming bees- their hive has been attacked, and it seems they fought back- successfully.

Note, I have also purchased myself a few more dungeon/wilderness dressing style books to use on Fantasy Grounds. Fifty sessions in and I’m trying a few new things/resources.

[Chatter with Tarbin Tul and a night in the wilds 500 XP]

Rise and shine early and the Dark Squad, very quickly (after some great rolls from Vinnie) are back on the boar’s trail- we play out another two or three hours of the trackers in action, with plenty more rolls- most of them good.

[Tracking good 200 XP]

Then… there’s a clearing- in the centre of which is a two-story ivy-covered ancient manse (a large house) the house is derelict and yet… it shows signs of habitation. Surrounding the building are a myriad briar and pumpkin patches- and snorting and snuffling their way through this are nearly a dozen boars.




*The woodland manse- Talos HQ? Maybe. Left image ground floor, right image- first floor, both before Owly's recon.*

The Dark Squad swiftly move way back into the cover of the Dreadwood, and soon after Owly (Vinnie’s owl familiar) is sent aloft. Vinnie, throughout Owly’s aerial reconnaissance, is sharing the bird’s vision (and other senses) and relaying information to his colleagues.

The Dark Squad come to learn that-

1) There are boars surrounding the manse, on all sides- there’s no way in that can avoid alerting the beasts.

2) The main entrance to the manse is on the western side, there’s a balcony above/over the closed front doors (a portico). There’s another pair of (closed) doors into the manse up on the balcony.

3) There’s a third entrance to the manse to the north, it’s open- the door lies in the grass and debris before the doorway here.

4) There are many windows- all of them smashed and wide-open, although they’re also choked in places by the all-pervasive ivy.

5) There are holes in the roof of the manse in places.

6) There’s an open courtyard in the middle of the building- in the courtyard is a well, and growing from it an ancient gnarled tree, also…

7) There are yapping, barking and snarling sounds coming from one of the rooms on the second floor- gnolls?

So, there are plenty of ways into the manse, but none of them unobserved.

The Dark Squad conduct an extended chat, eventually interrupted by the DM.

Owly is about to return to his master’s side when… Vinnie relays the following- the front door of the manse opens and a robed half-orc strides out. The figure snaps off a few sharp commands and three of the boars’ rush around the building and straight to the fellow. All three of them transforming en route into robed half-orcs. That’s four lightning-bolt flinging Talos worshippers.

Newt is all for launching the attack now, until he is reminded by Vinnie that the PCs are at present sixty feet away in the woods and watching the above scene through Owly’s eyes/senses.

So, the following plays out- the four half-orcs talk a while, or else three of them pay attention and listen to their boss- the half-orc that exited the manse. Then the three subordinate half-orcs transform back into boars, and after a few snorts, head off- west into the Dreadwood. Half-a-dozen more boars scurry out of the pumpkin patches and follow after, at speed.

That done the robed half-orc boss heads back into the manse, and all of a sudden, the place looks a lot easier to sneak into, there are only three or four boars remaining in the pumpkin patches.

But where have the other three half-orc Talos worshippers and the rest of the boar pack gone?

The above line for the players.

[Owly’s recon 500 XP]

Ram leads the adventurers around to the north of the manse, to the broken back door- and then in a dash across the open ground, and… in.

Note, Vinnie and his companions have a little help from the druid’s Pass Without Trace spell. The Dark Squad enter a broken kitchen, and following after the sneaky rogue investigate the interior of the manse, they discover-

1) A smashed and broken kitchen and pantry, the latter missing sections of its roof (note this area of the manse is only single story).

2) A wrecked dining room with a dirty hallway leading from it to the front door of the manse, there are also stairs here to the second floor of the structure.

3) A central courtyard area complete with a well, with an ancient gnarled tree protruding from it.

4) A multi-occupant bedroom/chamber- its contents broken and ruined, there’s a hole in the ceiling in the far corner, the opening must lead up into the lair of the gnolls. Ram can hear the fiends talking.

[Ram leads the exploration 250 XP]

Note throughout all of the above the PCs are rolling high with their (much aided) stealth checks, and they’re taking their time- allowing Ram to investigate and then declare safe the way ahead. Good work, they go room by room.

Ram is also certain that one of the other chambers off the central courtyard is home to the half-orc Talos worshipper the gang saw earlier. There’s chanting coming from within, in what sounds like orcish.

So, Ram- first up, sneaks into the chamber with a hole in the ceiling, and with the sound of gnolls bickering up above, the rogue distributes several packets of marbles, as quietly as he can, on the floor beneath the hole.

Then the rogue sneaks back to his companions- it’s time the Dark Squad had a chat about the next part of the plan.

Note, Vinnie has also made another discovery- the ancient gnarled tree in the courtyard resembles very closely the tree they fought all the way back in the Sunless Citadel, their first adventure. The Gulthias Tree, and so the druid decides to try to find out what’s going on here. He casts Speak with Plants and then begins his address.

Keep in mind that Vinnie is very good at this kind of thing.

It’s also worth noting that Vinnie is the third (and last) PC that I have asked to make an insight check to figure out the above fact, Ram & Newt has already failed their checks.

And so-

“Great and ancient being, I cum before yew seeking wiz-dum. Will yew speak wiz me, I yam but a lowly drew-id?”

And the tree definitely has something to say (although, I’ll be honest- this move caught me by surprise a little) and so the ‘drew-id’ and the tree chat a while.

Vinnie has to pay obeisance to the ancient sentient plant- to abase himself before the creature, and also to continue with his flattery, in order to get his answers. It seems the tree is boss here; it tells Vinnie in its gargling deep voice. Furthermore, it seems the tree is working towards the coming of the time of shadow, when the darkness will descend and its enemies will be made to suffer.

Further conversation elicits a few more details- the tree’s enemies are for the most part mankind and the like, the bad folk that defile the Dreadwood.

Vinnie has heard enough, but only after a little more chatter and accompanying flattery is he allowed to retreat from the great tree’s presence.

[Vinnie chats with the mad bad tree 750 XP]

So, the Dark Squad chat- as quietly as they can, and all the way back in the kitchen- there’s an evil tree, a bunch of gnolls, a Talos worshipping half-orc boss, and… within the branches of the ancient tree are a clutch of twig blights. Vinnie spotted these guys during his chat.

The plan is…

Well, let’s see what’s upstairs first.

Keep in mind the PCs have made more than a dozen stealth checks and at least two dozen other checks here so far- it took nearly thirty minutes to get through this bit.

However, the investigate upstairs plan goes badly, for the only time in the session Ram forgets to make a perception check before heading up the stairs, and so fails to spot the trap. The first ten steps of the stairs collapse, but the rogue leaps back and out of the way. The area revealed beneath the stairs is littered with glass and nails, and knives- all set to impale a victim.

But the noise of the collapse…

The Dark Squad hold their breath, and then make more very difficult stealth checks, and after spending an inspiration point or two… well, nothing happens.

The above party stealth check eventually all came down to Tarbin Tul, the NPC bard, having to roll ‘20’ or above, which he rolled- exactly.

But there’s no way up now, at least not for the majority of the PCs- the stairs are gone.

[Stair collapse 200 XP]

More Dark Squad whispered chat follows, and at last someone is listening to Newt- he’s the voice of reason in the room…

“Let’s burn the bastards- flush ‘em all out!” The tabaxi hisses, and… well, there’s really not a better idea, and besides- the bugbear and worg aperitif has only got the PCs wanting more.

Seconds later the grinning tabaxi steps out into the courtyard of the manse- the twig blights situated in the branches of the ancient tree instantly take notice and move quickly towards the warlock, but… too slow, the well (and ancient tree) is suddenly encircled by a twenty foot high Wall of Fire.

[Newt lights it up 300 XP]

Everything plant-like burns.




*It's all kicking off! Note Newt's Wall of Fire is incinerating the Evil Tree- the Twig Blights are already spent. Vinnie on the other hand has just dropped his Spike Growth into the room opposite. Those two bluish (I'm colour-blind, help me out here) circles down in the south west- they're where Ram dumped several bags of marbles- the Gnolls (in the room above) are going to have fun. The rogue is just about to get Thunderwaved by Grannoc, the Talos worshipping Half-Orc boss.*

Suddenly from the door opposite comes the robed half-orc Talos worshipper, the fellow evokes and sends a Thunderwave into Ram who has also moved forward into the courtyard. Then- twig blights spill out of the same room, while the half-orc retreats- still chanting strange words.

Note the Wall of Fire burns on the inside- and so the outside of the circle is safe ground- it’s the ancient evil tree that is suffering.

Yet more twig blights spill out into the courtyard, and ten seconds later and Ram & Daktari are surrounded, but hardly in danger- they’re only twig blights after all.

More of the plant-like fiends emerge for the well and are incinerated by Newt’s Wall of Fire in an instant.

More still rush down the chimney in the ruined dining chamber, surprising Vinnie who is at moment concentrating on his Spike Growth spell- cast into the chamber the gnolls are about to descend into (the druid thinks).

Vinnie frets- but only a little, as Tarbin Tul is coming to help, while Newt is near enough to come to the rescue should the need arise.

Upstairs the gnolls are making noise and are most likely just about to descend to get into action, or else to die in the Spike Growth area.




*Can't wait for the next session- I may have a few surprises in store for the Dark Squad, or else... it's going to (fingers-crossed) get nasty.*

But that’s all we had time for this evening, the fight had only just got going when we ran out of time, or else the DM decided that this was a good spot to call things as it’s about to get very busy for the PCs.

We’ll see what happens next time.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

1) Investigate the woodland manse- kill the half-orc Talos worshipper, gnolls and evil tree etc.

2) Track the half-orcs/boars to their lair?

3) DESTROY!

4) Back to the Falcon?

5) Goblins in the Dreadwood.

6) Nightshade in the Dreadwood.

7) To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair

8) Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Entertaining as always. I particularly like point 3 on the to-do list


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #052 Blight Fight Night! 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7*
*Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 **RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 51, we started the game at about 7.45 PM and finished up at 10.45 PM- for a chat/denouement, and with two 5-10 minute breaks in there. We spent the entire session fighting, just one three hour long brawl.

Needless to say another victory for the Dark Squad, but it was hard won.

If you remember at the end of the last session the adventurers had sneaked in to an ancient ivy covered woodland manse, the home to a half-orc Talos worshipper, a boss- his name is Grannoc, we’ll meet him later. The place is also home to a clutch of gnolls who are obviously working for the Talos bad guys.

Also here, within the courtyard of the ancient manse- growing up out of a well, is another evil tree, a Gulthias Tree- similar to the evil tree the PCs encountered and destroyed back in the Sunless Citadel, their first adventure.

So, last session- Newt had his Wall of Fire going- incinerating twig blights and the upper branches of the evil tree. Vinnie had his Spike Growth situated beneath a hole in the ceiling of another chamber, from which the gnolls are about to exit- the PCs (correctly) believe. Ram has also distributed a bunch of marbles on the floor in this room- just to add to the gnoll’s fun.

He’s so thoughtful.

The above has been achieved by the Dark Squad mainly because of their great reconnaissance of the manse- initially by Owly, Vinnie’s owl familiar, but latterly by the very sneaky Ram.

Set up done, here’s what happens next…

More twig blights- the four that emerge from with the well are incinerated in an instant by the cackling tabaxi’s greatest creation so far, his Wall of Fire. However, more twig blights scramble down and out of the chimney in the dining room of the manse, and start scratching and clawing at Vinnie and Tarbin Tul there.

Likewise lots more of the little scratchy bastards exit Grannoc’s lair, and continue to block Ram and Daktari’s progress.

But, they're just twig blights.

While this is going on the gnolls get into action, although the PCs can’t see some of the following, they CAN hear a lot of it however. One of the nasty buggers (a plains gnoll archer- I have a new splatbook) hangs out of a window on the upper floor, overlooking the courtyard, and from there shoots arrows into Ram (well, he hit the rogue once).




*Upstairs plains gnoll archer is just about to plug Ramshambow.*

A second gnoll, a plains gnoll runner, blithely unaware leaps down directly into Vinnie’s Spike Growth- that hurts. Then, the same poor fellow, staggers into one of Ram’s marble patches- the gnoll goes flying (arse over tit) and impales itself again in the Spike Growth area. The unfortunate fellow ends its turn curled on the floor yowling and screeching (and on 1 HP).

Another plains gnoll runner attempts to come to his packmate’s aid, but is also hurt badly after leaping down into the Spike Growth. The gnoll makes its perception check to spot the hazard, and so abandons its forlorn colleague and scrambles back up and into the gnoll's lair above. to share the news.

The gnolls are trapped upstairs- but not for long.

Meantime Grannoc, the half-orc Talos boss, has climbed out of the window of his room and is in the process of rounding up his boar friends.

Then…

It’s not just twig blights, although plenty more of these turn up too. Now there are vine blights climbing in through the windows, and needle blights too.




*Blights for all occassions!*

Then…

The gnolls cannot be contained, a trio of the beasts clamber out of windows and drop down into the courtyard- alas all of them suffer a little as they land in Vinnie's Spike Growth zone.

A plains gnoll archer takes up position and just lets loose, repeatedly, while a  plains gnoll spearman (tough- approx. 40 HP and with four attacks/turn) rushes into the dining room- in which Vinnie, Tarbin and Newt hide, and starts stabbing with its spear- although the beast doesn’t hit much.

Then…

Vinnie has seen enough, and has already taken several hits- the druid is just short of bloodied, therefore Vincen G Squeezy Snake (Huge Constrictor) suddenly occupies much of the dining room. The plains gnoll spearman is grabbed up and squeezed, eventually crushed to death- but not before the terror (with help from a myriad blights) reduces Squeezy to just about bloodied, and very quickly.




*Squeezy gets into action, note the PCs are in retreat already... keep watching.*

Then…

Another pair of gnolls leap down into the courtyard, and one of these is my big bad gnoll- a plains gnoll warrior (in half-plate- AC 19, 80+ HP, and with five attacks/turn- two of them with his massive flail, inflicting 6D4+ damage).




*"Hiya, can I have this dance?", the plains gnoll warrior makes it to the fight. As soon as Ram took a hit from this guy, Kev playing Ram (in his nonchalant way, still) said- "What the F was that?"*

The gnoll warrior does a lot of shouting (in gnoll, which none of the PCs understand) and then smashes Ram and Daktari, thank heavens for Ram’s uncanny dodge. The rogue stabs the gnoll back, but then has to retreat into a corner to swig down a greater healing potion.

Then…

Daktari to the rescue, the now raging, frenzied and reckless barbarian goes smash-crazy trying to take the gnoll warrior down, alas on his first turn he only manages to connect with the terror once (from three attacks).

He therefore resorts to brute force on his next turn- Daktari grapples the gnoll warrior- picks it up and then flings it into and through Newt's Wall of Fire. The gnoll brute is still only just bloodied, but then has to get out of the Wall of Fire on his turn (and therefore gets burnt some more).

Soon after the plains gnoll warrior is killed to death by a rejuvenated Ram.

Job done.

Then…

Well, there are still lots of blights- and a few more gnolls in action- including an archer that is just sinking arrows into PCs at will- none of the guys can get to this fellow. Squeezy is beaten and broken, and Newt, Ram & Tarbin are now facing a clutch of needle and vine blights.

Note, the tabaxi attempts to use Blind/Deafen on a pair of vine blights that are closing in on him- the plant creatures both make their saves, which saved me having to inform the tabaxi that these blights are immune to blind/deafen anyway.

Remember to make monster knowledge checks if you need to.

Then…




*Note- Newt's marked those for destruction by his Fireball, also- that's the plains gnoll warrior inside Newt's Wall of Fire- where Daktari chucked him.*

Newt uses his rod of the pact keeper to regenerate one of his spell slots, and then spends an inspiration point to employ it immediately- FIREBALL, he burns down a swathe of the blights.

But just to say, and the PCs were not aware of this- Grannoc, my Talos boss guy, is at this point stood the other side of the main door into the manse- just about to open the portals and let loose with a lightning bolt.

At which point Newt’s Fireball hits the doors and explodes- wrecking the portals and setting the hallway on fire (because I thought it would be cool to do so) and causing Grannoc to abandon his plan and rush for cover.




*Apres le Fireball. Note this is obviously a screenshot from one of the players, on my screen my big bad guy- Grannoc is just the other side of the doors that are on fire. Having just had the crap scared out of him, he was about to open the door and join the party on his next initiative. *

Then…

Oh, and I forgot to say- the boars from the pumpkin patches are now all inside the manse, there are four of them- charging around the blights and attempting to tusk the Dark Squad.

Squeezy falls, Vinnie instantly reappears in his place and is immediately set upon by a variety of enemies.

Out in the courtyard Daktari is being wailed upon by three gnolls, although they’re just plain old gnolls and therefore not too tough, certainly not tough enough to thwart the barbarian.




*Squeezy's gone and Vinnie is about to get mobbed, like Daktari is right now.*

He’s bloodied though, and so is Ram- again.

Also just to note, I was rolling randomly as I went on for the spread of the fire (started after Newt's Fireball) but the conflagration didn't really get going, mainly because I wanted the PCs to explore the manse after the attack.

Then…

Vinnie retreats into a corner of the dining room and summons to the party a pair of brown bears, which fill the room with their wild roaring and clawing. The bears are, of course, also given names- they are Yogi, and Paddington- only say them in Vinnie’s French/Italian accent for full effect.




*"Yo!-ghee", and, "Pa-Ding-Ton!", they lasted 12 seconds in total.*

Paddington is swiftly grappled and restrained by a vine blight, and then torn to shreds by a charging boar and a bunch more needle and twig blights- in a turn.




*"Yo!-gheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!" But too late, and the fire's spreading, and the Dark Squad are heading for full retreat, although I've pretty much run out of enemies at this point.*

Yogi lasts just a turn longer.

But the summoned creature’s sacrifice has not been in vain, the Dark Squad are temporarily unleashed, they go hog happy and starting blasting, smashing, burning and slashing their enemies down.

Then…

Just as the adventurers have cleared a space for themselves in the dining room, suddenly a large snarling hyena appears in a cloud of smoke and brimstone- it tears into Vinnie and Ram, but misses Newt- most everything does this evening.




*Dark Squad huddle up in the corner, the crocotta only lasted for maybe a turn and a half but it caused a fair amount of panic in the ranks. *

What the PCs didn’t know is there’s a gnoll caster also in the building, only this guy has climbed down the outside of the manse and to the window that looks into the dining room.

The Dark Squad concentrate their attacks, and at this point Daktari is on fire- after taking down all three gnolls in the courtyard the barbarian rushes in and starts wailing on the large and ferocious hyena- later identified as a crocotta, the bestial offspring of a high ranking gnoll and a hyena.

Doesn’t bare thinking about.

So, where were we- ah yes, Daktari’s dice hit red hot, in two turns he rolls four crits, from six attacks- all with advantage (reckless)- the other two rolls are misses. The crocotta is gutted in seconds, and poof- like Vinnie’s summoned brown bears it too disappears.

At this point all of the PCs are in effect hiding in the corner of the dining room.

Now, I know they wont like me for saying that but their tactics are- for all of ‘em, move two or three squares into position- attack- move back into the safety of the dining room huddle.

Then…

Well, the boars charge about some more- a few more blights arrive, but I’ve run out of enemies to throw at the PCs at this point. I have unleashed (in total) thirty eight twig blights, six needle blights, four vine blights, four boars, the crocotta and eight gnolls of varying calibre.

So, there’s just Grannoc awaiting his opportunity.

Then…

Daktari moves forward to attack the remaining boars and blights etc. and at last he moves into a space in which Grannoc can see him.




*BZZZZZZTTT!*

The lightning bolt hits- it kills a boar and a vine blight, but also leaves Daktari staggering, and on 6 HP.

But… there’s Grannoc, the bastard (thinks Daktari), and so the stumbling barbarian switches direction- charges into Grannoc and unleashes merry hell.

Grannoc has a big bag of hit points however, about 120 from memory… Daktari, remember, has 6 HP.

Then…

The rest of the Dark Squad rush to support the barbarian, the first to arrive is Newt- who forces the Sky Pony hero to glug down a potion of greater healing.




*Newt & Vinnie have just both raced to Daktari's side to deliver healing, and then retreated as quickly to find cover. Note that's Ram just making his way out of the window for a bit of a skulk.*

Note, potion of greater healing = recover 4D4 + 4 hit points, Newt’s rolls – 1, 1, 2, 1 + 4 = 9 HP healed. The last potion of greater healing Newt used (on himself) he rolled – 1, 1, 1, 1 +4 = 8 HP recovered. So, he’s improving.

Vinnie arrives next, and with a third level cure wounds for the barbarian, and Daktari is loving playing the hero.

Meanwhile Ram has mopped up the last two blights, and then clambered out of the window of the dining room.

Note, the gnoll spellcaster that summoned the crocotta has already seen enough, it fled into the woods maybe two turns previous.

Daktari keeps hacking at Grannoc, and keeps shouting random things- which Jim/Haggis playing Daktari delights in giving voice to.

If you remember last time I've added a new Mod to Fantasy Grounds, Daktari now has sub-tables for his random chat lines. It made us laugh a lot.

"I am cutting off your insert body part!"

Note, I had to do a bit of tweaking to get the sub-tables to work in the Mod, although Jim quite liked yelling the above anyway, he did it a lot.

Vinnie meantime dodges in and fires off his new fourth level spell- Blight, Grannoc feels the hurt. While Newt dodges in and out with his Belphegor’s Fiery Blasts.

Grannoc is suffering but he hits the trio right back with a pair of Thunderwave spells, but it’s just not enough, particularly when the creeping Ram sneaks in a backstab, although it’s actually Newt that takes down the boss of the half-orc Talos adherents.




*The fight is won.*

Although Grannoc has a few last words-

“Hear the thunder… Garthok comes!”

The Dark Squad are suitably fretful.

So, there were times the PCs/players were worrying…

Vinnie is usually the first to crack, I remember him saying- “Zis iz not going zo well, mes amis!”

This when Vincen G Squeezy lasted just two turns.

Then it was Newt-

“Ram! Ram! Tell Daktari- we need both of you back here, they’re coming from the walls Ram!”

Newt repeated some variant of the above statement about half-a-dozen times, starting his chivvying when Vinnie, Tarbin and the tabaxi found themselves trapped in the dining room of the manse.

But while I had lots of enemies in action they were little folk. I landed lots of hits but as soon as one of my big guys got into action- one of the tough gnolls, or the crocotta, or Grannoc, as soon as any of these guys got going the Dark Squad really concentrated fire and took them down, and quickly.

So, a great fight- it took the entire session, and we had a chat about that afterwards, I just wanted to make sure the players were good with this kind of thing. Obviously it isn’t going to happen often, an entire session to play out just one fight.

But all is well- positive feedback from the guys.

So, briefly back to the action, the Dark Squad over the course of the next twenty or so minutes put the fire out within the manse.

Newt isn't happy about this, and refuses to use any of his magic to Control the Flames, Ram has words (briefly) with the arsonist tabaxi, but the tetchy moment passes.

Newt wanders off- leaving his colleagues to their blasphemy.

The gnolls and Grannoc are searched, just coin- although souvenirs are also taken from the fallen enemies, there are rewards available for these guys from the Falcon.

Last bit, while Newt is staying out of the way of his companions- who are putting out his beloved fire, he discovers… well.

Actually, the well- the trunk of the evil tree descends the well-shaft into… a cavern, a large cavern- maybe. Basically, there’s a way down into the well, and the rest of the evil tree down there.

Do you remember anything about a well? Readers? Dark Squad?

But we’ll get to this next time.

That was a cracker- don’t get me wrong, the Dark Squad- although they were fretting at times (but not Ram) seemed to be mostly in control throughout, or at least they had the stamina (and spells) to just keep on surviving. There were brief moments of hope for me- if the plains gnoll warrior could have got in one more turn of attacks then Ram would have been down. If at any point two of the PCs had lined up so I could get Grannoc in with his lightning bolt…

But they didn’t, it gets very tactical on Fantasy Ground sometimes, and the players know what they are doing, Newt even stated several times-

“Watch out for the lightning bolt bastard! Don’t stand together! Keep in cover and away from the doorways!”

Note, I also locked down as many of the PCs as I could every turn with the tide of twig blights, I don’t remember Ram starting a single turn without at least one of these little bastards stood at his side.

The Dark Squad suffered over a dozen AoO in this fight, collectively, because as soon as they identified a genuine threat they all moved towards it (took their AoO) and concentrated fire. As I say, it got tactical, and so took a good while to play out.

Very astute by the Dark Squad, and a top move from Daktari when he threw the big tough plains gnoll warrior through Newt's Wall of Fire.


The MVP for this session was clearly Daktari, played by Jim/Haggis (who plays Vinnie too). The barbarian was well into his second rage in succession when Grannoc fell, and with +8 to hit, with advantage every time (reckless) and three attacks/turn… well, he did a naughty word-ton of damage.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

    Investigate the woodland manse- and below?

    Track the other half-orcs/boars.

    DESTROY!

    Back to the Falcon?

    Goblins in the Dreadwood.

    Nightshade in the Dreadwood.

    To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.

    Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.     
Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #053 The Ancient Alchemist's Well?

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 53, and it was a cracker.

The Dark Squad are within an ancient and mostly ruined woodland manse- former home of Grannoc (RIP), a half-orc Talos worshipping boss, and a bunch of other bad things. This after the fifteen turn long combat last session, which involved the various N/PCs above and, wait for it... sixty two enemies in total.

The adventurers, after a short breather- and having put Newt's fire out, are keen to take a look around, and also to investigate the well in the courtyard. The well, Newt has noted, opens into a large cavern chamber below- home to another Gulthias Tree which grows up and out of the aperture. Newt really wants to investigate this place.

But first, the manse- the lower level is systematically searched, in truth there's nothing much to find here except in what were Grannoc's chambers, the rest of the place seems unused- a ruin. Grannoc's chamber however shows signs of an ongoing ritual- with lightning bolts scoured into the wooden floor, and annotated in blood. There's also a still burning brazier- something magical was going on in here. The half-orc's chamber also contains a swathe of (minor) treasures, including a few potions and a packet of dust of disappearance, and a slew of coin- although mostly copper.

The Dark Squad after further investigation are of the opinion that the various low level treasures they find here constitute the former belongings of folk slaughtered by the Talos worshippers during their operations in the region.

The PCs during their extensive search also find another item of note- an old portrait of a grumpy looking noble, possibly the original owner of the manse- Maximo De La Crane. But wait a minute, that name rings a bell. Vinnie, finally makes the connection- the De La Crane crypt back in the Saltmarsh cemetery was the location of the secret entrance that lead to the portal to the Pact of the Flame chamber.

Who were the De La Crane's?

[Searching the lower level of the manse 500 XP]

That done the adventurers head upstairs, through a hole in the ceiling and into the former lair of the gnolls. The place is a stinking mess, and there's more evidence of the gnoll's predation, the adventurers find a backpack stuffed with beaver pelts, and alongside it the visceral half-eaten remains of a human trapper.




*"Stirges!" The Dark Squad hate stirges.*

Investigations continue, and in an upstairs hallway- while failing to creep around quietly the Dark Squad disturb a flock of stirges, which were happily nesting in the attic above. A dozen of the pesky flying exsanguinators descend to feed on the adventurers, and remarkably my dice are on fire. At one point Newt decides to try to get the hell away from the cloud of stirges that are pestering him- in doing so he generates so many AoOs that he ends the turn with three stirges attached and syphoning his blood.




*Newt has some new friends.*

And keep in mind the PCs at this point have not done any healing since the big fight last session, however the stirges are swiftly dealt with, and Ram sent into the attic to check the place out- no more stirges, just lots more junk.

Time to move on, into the main bedroom of the manse, but this area is also a ruin, no-one has been in here for decades. Vinnie, with help from Ram and Daktari discovers that the mantelpiece over the fireplace here is hollow. The secret compartment is opened and a staff found within, later identified as a staff of birdcalls.

Note, later in the session Vinnie uses his new staff in conjunction with his shillelagh spell, expending charges on the item when striking his foes to create various birdcalls- while hitting his enemies in the face. Nice. Jim, playing Vinnie, even does the sound effects.

Ram makes another discovery, a secret chamber- within which the PCs find a chest which cannot be opened- it's arcane locked, and... a cloak of billowing, which the Dark Squad decide should be gifted to Tarbin Tul, the Bard is much impressed, and very grateful.

So, next up- a bit of a discussion with regard to the well (with the Gulthias Tree in it) back down in the courtyard, the Dark Squad are searching for the ancient alchemist's well, it's one of the prophecies they received back in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors. There's enough evidence in the manse to convince the guys that someone in the De La Crane household had the magic needed to manufacture a few of the enchanted items discovered here, were they an alchemist?

Is this the ancient alchemist's well?

[Further investigations and discussions 500 XP]

Time to find out, although not quite yet, the PCs are still pretty beat up- also it's already early evening, and therefore time for an extended rest. Newt conjures his Leomund's Tiny Hut in the main bedroom of the manse, a watch rota is sorted, and both Owly and Gerald are sent outside to keep an eye on the exterior of the building.

Which proves to be a very good move, Gerald sends a mental call to Newt on second watch, there are more plant creatures approaching the manse from the woods hereabouts.




*More blights on the way...*

[Spot the enemies approaching, good precautions 300 XP]

The tabaxi rouses his comrades just in time as half-a-dozen needle blights climb in through the windows of the main bedroom, alas the fight is made much more difficult when Newt exits his Leomund's Tiny Hut- which causes the spell to end.




*Blights in da 'ouse! Daktari is just about to take a bunch of hits.*

Daktari is quickly surrounded, and again my dice are on fire- the barbarian is clawed and shot full of needles, repeatedly- he's quickly bloodied. Tarbin Tul also suffers, as does Newt. In total ten needle blights attack the adventurers, but again... this is the Dark Squad, and they're seventh level now, so they beat their enemies down dead.

[Needle blights from the woods 500 XP]

Watches are reset and the remainder of an extended rest taken, undisturbed this time.

Vinnie, with a fresh spell list, dispels the arcane lock on the chest Ram found, the rogue unlocks it and discovers an immovable rod- that's the second of these that the Dark Squad have found.

Morning comes and the adventurers ready themselves and then- Ram first, and roped up, the Dark Squad descend the well- down the trunk of the burned tree, and into the dark. Fifteen feet of mortared stone and then through a hole in the ceiling of a large cavern chamber. Another thirty or forty feet scrambling through the branches of the great tree and the rogue touches down- all clear.

Daktari begins his descent, with the other members of the Dark Squad following after.

The cavern below is carpeted with straggly grasses- like the plant life back in the Sunless Citadel, the natural stone walls of the seem to have lots of markings on them- but not text, most odd. There's a pit or depression, and beyond it- to the west, ruined remains of mortared stone, most intriguing.

[Down the well 500 XP]

The DM, in the guise of the evil tree, waits until the Dark Squad are all clambering down before unleashing its attacks- snake-like vines unfurl and grasp hold of Daktari, the barbarian in the following turns is very quickly bloodied.

Note, I incorporated an assassin vine (which does 6d6 ongoing poison damage) into the Gulthias Tree (and then gave the thing 500 HP), why- because I'm a bastard.

Daktari eventually rages and escapes the clutches of the tree/vine, he then takes the quick way down- he lets go and plummets forty or so feet to the hard earth of the cavern.




*Down the well.*

While the barbarian extracts himself from the grappling plant-life the rest of the Dark Squad make their way down into the cavern, although all of them take AoOs aplenty as a variety of other blights emerge from their hiding places within the evil tree.

Vinnie is good enough to stop off on the way down to help Daktari extract himself from the snarling vegetation.




*More hot Blight action.*

There are a dozen or so blights, mostly twiggies but a few others, and again- my dice are on fire- Newt is quickly bloodied, Tarbin Tul is badly wounded.




*Newt takes a beating.*

Vinnie wildshapes into Vincen G Squeezy Snake, and then uses his reach to get at the blights that are hiding in the branches above, particularly the needle blights which are firing down into the adventurers.




*Squeezy snakes his way back up the Gulthias Tree to rescue Tarbin Tul. *

But the Dark Squad struggling here, a bit, there are a lot of low rolls and therefore missing going on. In the course of this fight, and the last, Vinnie/Squeezy manages to roll a '1' four times.




*Targeting the evil Gulthias Tree.*

Newt has seen enough, he conjures another Wall of Fire, but alas Squeezy is caught within the compass of the inferno- so big is the huge constrictor, he's impossible to avoid. The huge reptile is reduced in less than ten seconds to approx. 5 HP, soon after he's done- Vinnie's back, and now he's pissed too.

But the huge tree has a massive reach, vines and roots emerge from the grasses in the cavern and grasp hold of Tarbin Tul, the bard is caught and clutched again.

Note the Gulthias Tree/assassin vine delivers 6d6 ongoing poison damage to whoever it has in its clutches- Daktari suffered two turns of this, the bard- Tarbin Tul, just one.

The fight rumbles on, the blights are eventually destroyed but the tree is made of sturdier stuff (500 HP, remember).

At which point at least one of the inhabitants of the caverns below comes to see what all the noise is about, the creature in question is a meenlock- the creepy insect creature manages to catch Newt unawares. The tabaxi glimpses the beast but briefly, and then is left paralysed as the fey creature seems to fade and disappear.




*Newt gets away from the violence, glugs down a potion of greater healing and then gets clawed and paralysed by the Meenlock six seconds later.*

Vinnie hits the evil tree with a maximum damage Blight spell attack, and the Wall of Fire continues to burn; Daktari, Ram and Tarbin Tull are making use of missile weapons, but... the Gulthias Tree still survives.

Note, the Dark Squad's attacks on the evil are really bad, their dice- at times, are truly broken, they just kept on missing. Obviously I'm supplying the narrative as Ram with his bow (and an inspiration point) manages to fire high wide and handsome while attacking a fifty foot high tree from only twenty feet away.

But the above took us until 11.30 PM, half-an-hour over time, the fight has been going on for eight turns and there's probably a bit more to it yet...

That, however, is all we had time for this evening.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

1) Investigate the woodland manse/ancient alchemist's well.

2) Track the other half-orcs/boars.

3) DESTROY!

4) Back to the Falcon?

5) Goblins in the Dreadwood.

6) Nightshade in the Dreadwood.

7) To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.

8) Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #054 Camping in Granny Frogwart's Backyard.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7*
*Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 **RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 54, and it was another cracker, although perhaps not for the players...

But let me take a moment to expand upon that- I had the Dark Squad on the run, actually not so much on the run but... stuck, it was a very hard slog for them. At the end of the session Ramshambo was still restrained, he'd been stuck to his spot for the last ninety minutes (real time), and the rogue was down to approx. 10 HP by the end, and with both of his inspiration points spent. Vinnie and Newt had taken a beating- and both had spent time paralysed, poisoned, grabbed, grappled, and restrained. However, by the end of the fracas the pair were no-longer bloodied. Tarbin Tul, the NPC bard, ended the session poisoned, restrained, grappled and on approx. 6 HP.

Daktari on the other hand mostly had a fine old time of it, he got bogged down for a little while, but with his rage still going he was MVP for the session- again. The barbarian rushed to the front of the action and then a while later rushed back to help his colleagues when things were starting to head south.

We played until well past midnight, but we started late, and even then there was another twenty minutes at the end in which the players continued to bemoan their misfortune- low rolls etc.

So, there was some low rolling (just ask Ram) from the PCs but not as much as they think (I've checked the chat file), and I had them worried for a good while, they were on the ropes.

But truth be told- it was a bit of a mess, and I let the players know at the end of the session- I'm not finished with them yet.

So, here's what happened...

The Dark Squad have clambered down the Gulthias Tree, descending the well shaft into a large and spacious cavern, with a forty foot high ceiling, the ground beneath swathed in stunted grass. Note the walls of the chamber bear some strange markings, also there's a depression to the west, and beyond this the jagged edges of broken mortared walls. That said the adventurers have not really had a chance to take a look around down here- they've been fighting for their lives. Against the Gulthias Tree (with it's Assassin Vine appendages), a bunch of blights, and latterly a pop-up meenlock- which at the end of the last session managed to catch Newt by surprise and leave the tabaxi paralysed.

The Gulthias Tree however is not long for this world- surrounded by Newt's Wall of Fire, it's burning nicely- with the roiling smoke exiting up the well shaft. The tree however is trying to fight back- it has Tarbin Tul in its viney poisonous grasp.




*Fantasy Grounds Unity, and the image is darker because we are viewing the map through the eyes of the PCs, with their darkvision. Note there's a little light around the evil tree, that's Newt's Wall of Fire- in game this light pulses and flickers, very nice.*

So, here we go... although, just to spoil the surprise, the session begins in this cavern, and... ends in the same place.

I did say the Dark Squad were stuck, but its not all fighting- promise, so read on.

The tree burns some more, meantime Daktari gets to Tarbin Tul and in his fury rips all of the vines that are grasping and poisoning the bard away- great work.

As the big man states-

Daktari: I am Daktari! I am MVP!

If you remember we've incorporated a random chat bot type MOD thing into Fantasy Grounds. The above statement was added to the possible list of war cries on Daktari's list, mainly after his great work in the previous fight in the manse above.

Oh, and in other news- we're using Fantasy Grounds Unity now, and it's a step up.

And then Newt's Wall of Flame finally puts paid to the 500 HP evil tree.

[Death to the blights and the Gulthias Tree 1500 XP]

The fight versus the tree and the blights is won, except for the pesky meenlock, but what's this- suddenly a skinny little arm reaches out from the solid stone wall to the side of the Newt, and punches the paralysed tabaxi in the mush.

WTF?

But Ram is watching and waiting, and with his bow at the ready and arrow nocked- ostensibly he's waiting for the reappearance of the meenlock, but the rogue is happy to accept other targets.

He fires an arrow with pinpoint accuracy (and a whole heap of sneak attack) and skewers the appendage arm before it can retract back into the stone wall, and with enough damage to kill the creature on the other end of the skinny limb.

There's a yelp, and then a sigh from down the nearby pit.

A brief inspection concludes that the strange markings on the wall are all hollow shapes- small potential portals the rogue surmises (after a '20' Insight check), and he's right- the arm belonged to a boggle, a small oleaginous fey creature. Unbeknown to the players the DM unleashed a clutch of these buggers towards the end of the last session- along with the meenlock.

There are thousands of these chalked potential portals all over the walls.

Newt recovers from the meenlock's paralysing poison, just in time for the fey insect-like assassin to reappear and claw at Vinnie this time, and now the druid is paralysed.




*The Meenlock appears out of the shadows and claws at Vinnie. Note the Wall of Fire's light is much more apparent.*

Bugger!

And so it goes for a short while, the PCs manoeuvre and then ready actions, while the meenlock pops in and out of the shadow- seemingly able to disappear from sight at will.

Note, I'm rolling stealth checks for the meenlock every round, for the next three turns I roll '19' +6 = 25 for stealth every time. The meenlock continues its hit and run tactics- Tarbin Tul is clawed and paralysed next.




*FAILURE- it's Tarbin Tul's turn to be paralysed. The skull and crossbones in the pit denotes the dead Boggle, while the O token is a newly dripped puddle of Boggle oil.*

But there are also still a few boggles at work, and some of them have managed to exude and drip puddles of sticky or slippery oil for the PCs to have further fun with.

Meantime the meenlock keeps at it, Ram takes a hit but withstands the strange insect's paralysing poison, and then after a fiery blast or two from Newt, the rogue manages to spot the little bastard at last and sink another arrow into the horrible insect fey- dead.

Vinnie shakes off the paralysing poison, rushes to the edge of the depression, and down below spots two boggles in the pit- one of the creatures is dead- with an arrow through its arm.




*Vinnie spots the Boggle in the pit. *

Just to make clear, a boggle can see through- and reach through, any outlined frame- so, it's arm snakes into one of the chalked outlines down in the pit, and emerges from another such chalked frame somewhere close by. It's a very neat trick.

Daktari rages and then jumps into the pit, well... I say jump, but what actually happens is the barbarian rushes into an unseen patch of slippery boggle oil and then falls into the pit. The barbarian lands next to the second boggle in the hollow, he picks himself up and almost slaughters the fey with two '20's in a row.

Daktari: I am Daktari! I am riding you!

And,

Daktari: You are my Little Pony!

Daktari really does have the best lines.

At which point Ben/Bear, who plays Newt arrives in session- he's a poorly fellow but he's committed to our cause. Ben has got a couple of cracked ribs, a broken collarbone (he was showing off on his bicycle) and has also just this afternoon undergone big bad dentistry- root canal work. Ouch!

Back to the game...

The critically wounded boggle shouts its surrender (in sylvan, the only language it knows) which Vinnie translates and then swiftly manages to convince Daktari to cease his raging and stand down.

The Dark Squad have a prisoner, and the fight... is over.

[Meelock and a pair of boggles 500 XP]

The boggle however proves to be a difficult prisoner to secure, the creature naturally exudes a slippery oil- neither Newt's manacles nor Ram's rope can secure the little bugger. That said, the badly wounded fey is happy to chat if it will keep its life.

The boggle introduces himself to Vinnie as Herbert Petite-Pantalon, and over the course of the next twenty or so minutes is happy to answer questions, although keep in mind some of the following information has to be worked for, Herbert really isn't that bright, and certainly not on a management pay grade.




*Herbert Petite-Pantalon, cute ain't he?*

The Dark Squad (actually just Vinnie) learn-

1) This place is the domain of Granny Ethel Frogwart, she's in charge of operations here.

2) There are other named bad guys and gals in the lair, including- the Rug Doctor, (Mrs) Fastpants and Big Evil Alan.

3) The Rug Doctor is big and hairy, Fastpants is little and fast, and Big Evil Alan is big and evil, who would have guessed.

4) There's yet another terror down here- Mr Bad Chutney, but he's crazy.

5) All of the above folk work for Granny Frogwart.

6) People are sent down into the well (from the manse above) for Granny et al to 'play' with. None of these folk ever get to go home...

Note, there are obviously some gaps in the information presented above (by Herbert) but the boggle is, as already stated, not the brightest of creatures. The above information is about as good as it gets.

Vinnie, now that the Wall of Fire is spent, allows Herbert to flee back up the well- although Newt is less inclined and has to be persuaded- the tabaxi is all for blasting the little bugger, but the druid has seen enough violence.

“I am fed up wiz all ze killing!”

Too soon Vinnie, too soon.

[Talk with Herbert Petite-Pantalon 400 XP]

Next, and this (for me, your kindly DM) was really weird, Newt erects his Leomund's Tiny Hut and the adventurers crawl within- for a short rest. Alas there's no retreat for the Dark Squad, and so they make camp (as it were) within Granny Frogwart's lair.

I'm not having that, but the DM knows that just launching attacks against the adventurers while they're within the hut is a fools game, and Granny is a clever woman, so...

Granny Frogwart, who still has minions aplenty down here, makes a very brief appearance. Granny is a hag, Vinnie determines, although the crone is only glimpsed briefly- over the other side of the depression, within the crumbling stone walls there.

There follows a rather marvellous conversation, marvellous because I get to give voice to Granny Frogwart, or Ethel as she insists 'Vinnie dearie', calls her.

Ethel wants to know who the hell the Dark Squad are, and mores the point- what the hell are they doing down here?

There's a lot of chatter, a good thirty plus minutes of it in game- and enough for the DM to allow the PCs to get their short rest.

Just to note a lot of the guys were pretty beaten up after the evil tree and blight fight, and Newt is out of spells (again).

It is, as usual, mostly Vinnie that's doing the chatting- although at some point Newt also gets involved, he introduces himself as Newt the Magnificent.

To which Ethel replies-

“I finds that folks what appends their names with terms like 'Magnificent' very rarely are.”

Vinnie cautions the now fractious tabaxi-

“She has found you out- seen through your charade, mes amis. She iz most insightful.”

And so the conversation rolls on, and encompasses many themes- partially to keep Granny talking (so they can get a rest), but also because the Dark Squad have questions. The adventurers explain that they are here to explore the 'ancient alchemist's well', and that they are attempting to fulfil a similarly ancient prophecy.

“I don't know what the bloody hell you are raving about Vinnie dearie!” Is Ethel's reply to this, even when Vinnie explains further- about the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors etc.

Finally however a connection is found- Ethel knows who Nightshade is, and more importantly where she is.

Just to remind you Nightshade is the seventh Bad Dead Ancestor, a hag or witch the Dark Squad have been told, who escaped from the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors- her return there will allow Garumn to be set free.

Nightshade, Ethel informs the Dark Squad, is the dark queen of the Dreadwood- she lairs within her Fortress of Dread in the deepest, darkest reaches of the forest.

Ethel will happily inform Nightshade that the Dark Squad are keen to meet with her, however, only if the Dark Squad bugger off now and leave her alone.

This is the Dark Squad's one and only chance to escape the place with their lives, Ethel makes clear.

It goes back and forth, with Vinnie being polite and chatty, Newt making threats- but only in  a half-hearted way, while Ram et al whisper conversational suggestions. But we're going nowhere, an impasse- the Dark Squad are not going to leave here, and Ethel is not going to let them stay.

“Have it yer own way Vinnie dearie, it's been nice talking wiv you- but if you insist on staying- then so be it. Welcome to yer new home- yer not going anywhere, yer going to end yer days here dearies.”

So, while the chatter is going on Granny's minions have been at their work, in this instance Granny's minions consist of a clutch of kenku who are armed with bows and swords and are guarding her. A clutch more boggles- who are getting in position at their portal windows, and... a host of spiders and their spider-friends who are at present crawling about on the ceiling of the cavern.




*Kenku, ready for action!*

However, after the short rest has been concluded- and although the chat continues, Ram too has not been idle. The rogue has taken to the shadows, crept around the outside of the cavern, and then climbed across the pit/depression- so he's on the same side as Granny and a lot of her minion friends.

Alas Granny has been watching Ram's progress, the rogue's stealth check (made in the dice tower on Fantasy Grounds, and so unseen by the player) was a '2', that's a '9' with bonuses.

“Where are yew going little man?” Ethel asks, and very suddenly a small boggle arm, hand and fist snaps out of one of the chalked frames on the cavern wall and punches Ram in the face.

“Have it yer own way!” Ethel declares once again, and very suddenly we're back to fighting.

[A pleasant chat with Granny Ethel Frogwart 500 XP]

Newt starts up with his usual ranting and raving, cursing and threatening the hag, but Granny's not bothered about that.

Ram, somewhat sheepishly- after being spotted, leaps down from the wall he has been clambering across and lands in a pool of sticky boggle oil- he's stuck.

Note, this event happens at 10:31 PM (real world time) the following fight rages on until the end of the session, which was at 00:13 AM, at which point Ram is still stuck- and he spent both of his inspiration points trying to escape the glue (DC 11 strength check needed).

So, just the highlights- giant wolf spiders drop down from the ceiling, swarms of spiders scurry down the cavern walls, puddles of boggle oil- of both the sticky and the slippery variety are discovered the hard way. Puny boggle fists and feet emerge from chalked portals and kick and lunge, a bunch of kenkus start up with their bows, and eventually two ettercap stranglers get into action.




*Ram gets stuck in Boggle oil, he's still stuck there even as I write this...*

Granny Frogwart meantime heads off for a nice cup of tea and a biscuit.

But the highlights-

Daktari charges forward, leaps the pit and makes it to Ram's side of the fight- to defend the rogue, and then press the attack. The barbarian alas is kept at bay by the kenku and a bunch of spiders.




*I am Daktari!*

Ram, gives up trying to escape the sticky boggle oil (after spending two turns and both of his inspiration points attempting to do so) and so starts up with his bow, while trying to dodge a variety of attacks- difficult to do when you are immobilised and restrained.

Daktari starts taking hits- the barbarian rages again.

Tarbin Tul gets swarmed, by spiders of course- it's not pretty.

Vinnie launches a Moonbeam into the midst of the enemies- kenkus and boggles are radiant burnt, however moments later the druid is also beset by a swarm of spiders.




*Vinnie's Moonbeam burns- note, I also put a little flickering light on it. I like Fantasy Grounds Unity a lot.*

Newt keeps on fiery blasting, and then a bunch more spiders arrive, and he too is having problems.

Ramshambo, still restrained (of course), keeps on getting bitten, and punched, and shot... he's trying to figure out each turn when to spend his Uncanny Dodge, in an effort to stay alive.

Daktari is still trying to hack his way through the kenku.

Tarbin Tul, still beset by spiders, tries to Thunderwave his way to freedom- it doesn't work, but it does help. Tarbin is almost out of spells- also he's back to being bloodied.

Vinnie's Moonbeam continues to radiant burn- another kenku drops, but the druid is also taking hits, and it's at this point that the first ettercap strangler bungees down from the ceiling (Mission Impossible style) and attempts to garrotte the druid. It misses but this is the moment that the PCs become aware of this (soon to be these) guy(s). They're a little shaken- things are pretty tough as it is.




*Hello Mr. Ettercap, will you be my friend?*

Another kenku expires in Vinnie's Moonbeam, the other birdfolk guards- unseen by the members of the Dark Squad, although I'm writing this here because I think the PCs need the help- retreat from the radiant sphere.

But now Daktari, still in the front line, is fighting spiders.

Newt casts Mirror Image, he's taking hits- it takes approx. two more turns for the scurrying arachnids to reduce the tabaxi's conjured images from three to zero, and then get back to biting the warlock again.

Daktari kills a boggle.

Several more boggles retreat and get away, and no- the PCs don't see this happen either, but let's pretend Ram and Daktari heard them exit, because (again) the Dark Squad need all the help they can get.

Tarbin Tul keeps on getting bitten, he has to Thunderwave some more...

Vinnie refocuses his Moonbeam on the Ettercap that is threatening him- it burns.

However, the spider bastard is still in good shape and so it tries again- seconds later and the druid is being garrotted- he's also poisoned, and then... the druid fails his concentration check- his Moonbeam blinks out.




*End of the Moonbeam!*

Vinnie is beyond bloodied, as is Ram at this point.

The second ettercap strangler sneaks down the wall to make Tarbin Tul's acquaintance, and now the bard is also being strangled.




*It's behind you Tarbin!*

Tarbin is critically wounded.

Newt keeps on fiery blasting- he's out of alternatives, and at last the ettercap strangling Vinnie is left swinging by its thread- and dead.

Vinnie gets bitten by a giant wolf spider and poisoned some more.

Daktari abandons the front line- the enemies there are either dead or have fled, and rushes back the way he came. The barbarian leaps back over the pit (landing in another puddle of sticky boggle oil- he breaks free instantly) and then races to save his companions, slashing in a fury.

Daktari: I am Daktari! I am MVP!

Yes you are, my friend.

Tarbin Tul is reduced to using his Vicious Mockery on the ettercap throttling him... although how can he speak?

And at this point a lot of the spider bastards have been killed, and at last the battlefield is starting to clear.

Although Tarbin Tul gets swarmed again- and also bitten by the ettercap that's throttling him, the bard is now down to 6 HP, and grappled, and still poisoned.




*Tarbin is very unwell, Ram is looking a little peaky too.*

Ram is also being spider swarmed, the rogue is down to 10 HP.

Newt keeps on fiery blasting... I'm sure I've read that before.

Newt: Belphegor consumes thee!

But then, in a stroke of genius, the tabaxi rushes over to Tarbin Tul and force feeds a potion of healing into the bard (he rolls double '1' naturally for the healing draught).

Ram shoots the last ettercap dead, there are just three spider swarms (all badly wounded) still in the fight- they don't last long.

Particularly as Daktari is still in his frenzied rage-

Daktari: I am Daktari! Look at my beautiful hair!

Vinnie is back to Producing Flame-

Vincenzo: Stand by for ze most danger-ouse spell in ze entire Donjon & Dragons game, 'ere it comes!

The fight is soon over, actually it took another two turns, but we'll leave the last words to Daktari's chat bot-

Daktari: I am Daktari! I am Uthgardt! I am SKY PONY!

Daktari: I am Daktari! I am Killing You!

Daktari: Vinnie is my Little Pony!

[Some of Granny Frogwart's minions get killed 1825 XP]

The Dark Squad (some of them) are still badly wounded- although in the last few turns of the action several of the adventurers took the chance to swig down a healing potion or two, or to distribute a few cure wounds.

Ram however is still stuck, and...

I'll be honest, and this is the DM talking now, the Dark Squad have not put a scratch on my bad guys- not really. I still have a clutch of boggles and kenku who are about to head on back to the fight.

Also, the four named guys that Herbert Petite-Pantalon told the Dark Squad about earlier- the Rug Doctor, (Mrs) Fastpants, Big Evil Alan and Mr Bad Chutney, well- they're just waiting in the wings.

Then there's the hag, Granny Ethel Frogwart.

So, what I'm saying is this guys- you ain't seen nothing yet, you have just cleared out some (but not all) of the minions, the proper bad guys have not even got into the fight yet.

This is a heads up fellers, this could go bad.

After the action above, when the session had ended, there was a lot of player chatter, about how badly they were rolling- and how great my rolls were, well... that's just not true. I've been through the chat file and counted everything up. My bad guys hit with just over 20% of their attacks, and I rolled three times as many '1's as you. The Dark Squad on the other hand hit with over 65% of their attacks.

All of you, except for Ram, have inspiration points left.

And I really think you need to get Ram free somehow, perhaps like you did with Tarbin, although you might not get a chance next session.

Granny Ethel Frogwart is a clever enemy, but all she's done so far is co-ordinate the attack, she's not lifted a finger other than that to get involved.

The bad people are coming, there's the potential for a TPK here, I'm just saying.

I think you may need a plan for the next session.

That, however, is all that we had time for this evening.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

1) Survive the ancient alchemist's well.

2) Track the other half-orcs/boars.

3) DESTROY!

4) Back to the Falcon?

5) Goblins in the Dreadwood.

6) Nightshade in the Dreadwood.

7) To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.

8) Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.      

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Vincenzo Delvino

We may have overstayed our welcome ere squad...


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

I have every confidence that all the party will get out of this alive ... well, maybe not all of them, some of them though ... well, maybe one of them ... probably Daktari ... if he's very lucky.


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> I have every confidence that all the party will get out of this alive ... well, maybe not all of them, some of them though ... well, maybe one of them ... probably Daktari ... if he's very lucky.




Ram got ko'd (but he auto stabilises- he's the guy with a Periapt of Wound Closure), then he got healed, and then he got ko'd again. Then Daktari really got cooking while Vincen G Squeezy rescued Ram.

And what a rescue, the huge constrictor swallowed Ram and then regurgitated him back on the other side of the depression, and next to Tarbin who had just one spell left.

Meantime Newt used his Rod of the Pact Keeper to get a spell back and hit my bad guys with another Fireball.

The Dark Squad really are tough to kill, a little later (about two turns later) I sent Mr Bad Chutney out to blat Newt, Mr Bad Chutney was a max HP Flesh Golem, 'was' being the operative word. I had four 100+ HP enemies in the mix, and a lot of mooks, and still they survived. Although Tarbin Tul spent much of the rest of the fight hiding, and straight after the fight declared that he never wants to go anywhere with the Dark Squad ever again.

The players, at the end of the session, agreed- if it was anyone but Ram with his auto-stabilise then they would have been dead. Remarkably, a little later they had a wonderful chat with Granny Frogwart, Vinnie even tried to convince the guys to let her join the party, although Granny wasn't much for accepting the druid's offer anyway, she made it clear that she was an 'independent freelance evil operative'.

It was a cracker.

Goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Goonalan said:


> Ram got ko'd (but he auto stabilises- he's the guy with a Periapt of Wound Closure), then he got healed, and then he got ko'd again. Then Daktari really got cooking while Vincen G Squeezy rescued Ram.
> 
> And what a rescue, the huge constrictor swallowed Ram and then regurgitated him back on the other side of the depression, and next to Tarbin who had just one spell left.
> 
> Meantime Newt used his Rod of the Pact Keeper to get a spell back and hit my bad guys with another Fireball.
> 
> The Dark Squad really are tough to kill, a little later (about two turns later) I sent Mr Bad Chutney out to blat Newt, Mr Bad Chutney was a max HP Flesh Golem, 'was' being the operative word. I had four 100+ HP enemies in the mix, and a lot of mooks, and still they survived. Although Tarbin Tul spent much of the rest of the fight hiding, and straight after the fight declared that he never wants to go anywhere with the Dark Squad ever again.
> 
> The players, at the end of the session, agreed- if it was anyone but Ram with his auto-stabilise then they would have been dead. Remarkably, a little later they had a wonderful chat with Granny Frogwart, Vinnie even tried to convince the guys to let her join the party, although Granny wasn't much for accepting the druid's offer anyway, she made it clear that she was an 'independent freelance evil operative'.
> 
> It was a cracker.
> 
> Goonalan.



Looking forward to the full write-up


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #055 This is not the Ancient Alchemist's well, it's my well! NOW BUGGER OFF!

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7*
*Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 **RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 55, and it was another cracker...

When we left the Dark Squad they were primping and preening, pleased with themselves after they had defeated a (small) horde of creatures (a few boggles, a trio of kenku and a bunch of spiders and spider-things) in a cavern below the woodland manse that they had been investigating.

However, after reading last weeks write up of the session the PCs, or rather the players, are now very much aware that the fighting isn't over, particularly as all of the named bad guys that they have learned about are only just about to make it to the fracas.

So, they're about to meet Granny Ethel Frogwart (again), and for the first time- Big Evil Alan, (Mrs) Fastpants, the Rug Doctor and Mr Bad Chutney, who are all working for the lovely Ethel.

And so it goes, although... first off the PCs, scratch that- the players, take time out for a bit of a chat- the subject, simples- where to go with this one, how to play out the rest of the fight? Keep in mind that Ram is stuck- and on his own, and on just about 10 HP. Tarbin Tul is on a similar number of HP, and low on spells. Newt is out of spells* and has taken a few hits. Vinnie is just about bloodied, but he's got a bunch of spells left. While Daktari is still kicking ass and taking names, he's down 20-30 HP, but the barbarian is in a perma-rage and 2 tuff 4 u.

*Newt has a Wand of the Pact Keeper- which allows him to get a spell back once/day, the bastard.

But back to the player's pre-session chat, in  truth they all have different ideas about what should happen next- Newt (played by Bear, and even OOC) still wants to burn everything down. Vinnie (played by Jim/Haggis) on the other hand wouldn't mind a little bit of a retreat. While Ram- if he could get away, well he would. But he's stuck. However, the players all concur- the first task is to get Ram healed and back to the pack.

Ram is stuck in a patch of boggle oil and all alone (with the enemies) on the far side of a twenty foot deep depression.

So, 1..., 2.... 3...

And Granny Ethel Frogwart swings into vision, “I bloody told you, Vinnie- this is not the Ancient Alchemist's well, it's my well! NOW BUGGER OFF!”

The hag's ire however is saved for Ram, because he's only ten or so feet away from her, and he's stuck- which serves him right, figures Granny. Remarkably Ram survives the hag's Vicious Mockery (3d4 psychic damage)- he's on 1 HP.

Granny Ethel Frogwart: You're so useless, when you join a group of monsters, it goes down a Challenge Rating.

I've bought a Vicious Mockery Chat MOD generator-thing, I may try to cast the spell a lot.

Note, as soon two of the player's saw that Granny was doing 3d4 damage on her Vicious Mockery there was consternation in the pack. “3d4, she must be at least an 11thlevel caster!”, Jim states. But she's really not, I fiddle with all of my monsters, they're almost never just straight from the Monster Manual, my way messes with the player's heads.

Ram's survival doesn't make Granny happy- she shuffles back into cover and orders a full attack- “give 'em hell boyz!”, she cackles. A second later and a squawking kenku steps forward and shoots Ram in the chest, and now he's down, although the rogue has a Periapt of Wound Closure, and so he stabilises instantly.




*Ram dirt-naps. We've not turned a token on its side for 13 sessions, basically- I've not been doing my job, time for the fight back.*

Next up comes (Mrs) Fastpants, she's... actually, she's a blur to everyone except Vinnie, who identifies the small speeding fey for his companions- Fastpants is a quickling. She is constantly in motion, and spinning out daggers as she goes, but my dice are truly broken with three misses in a row (all attacks against Tarbin Tul AC is 13, Fastpants is +8 to hit, go figure).

At which point Big Evil Alan arrives at the fight, Alan is a redcap- which is funny, right? Because redcaps are small- as in not tall, although the 'big evil' referred to in this instance better describes Alan's disposition. The sweary mad little bastard leaps the gaping depression (just) and lands in front of Daktari, and then starts swinging, and swearing- and misses three times in a row.




*Big Evil Alan & (Mrs) Fastpants, rolling low since... 4 ever!*

I think I've read that somewhere before?

Daktari swings back, after making his usual declaration (or at least one of them).

Daktari: I am Daktari! I am riding you!

The barbarian keeps on cutting and bloodies Alan in an instant.

It's at about this point, maybe 10 minutes into the re-started fight that I get the feeling- this ain't going to go my way.

Tarbin casts a Healing Word on the fallen Ram, and the rogue blinks open his eyes- he's face down in a puddle of boggle oil, but here's the thing- he's still breathing.

Tarbin Tul: Get up you arse, and get back to killing!

I've added a few chat lines to the MOD for Tarbin Tul, nice!

Then Vinnie becomes Vincen G Squeezy, he really does like his huge constrictor (fnarr), and then he slithers into the depression, more or less filling it, reaching out to (very gently) grab up in his mouth the prostrate rogue- Ram. He succeeds.

Only, even after spending an inspiration point, he can't make the strength check needed (DC 11, he's +4) to rip Ram's body free from the (super) sticky boggle oil.




*Squeezy has Ram gripped, but can't seem to pull the barely conscious rogue free of the taffy/chewy/boggle oil.*

Keep in mind Ram is conscious when this is going on- and murmuring his encouragement, although more than a little freaked by proceedings.

A pair of kenkus arrive, and start shooting at Squeezy, the snake proves very easy to hit, he's massive.

Then the Rug Doctor, a seven foot tall bugbear brute (from a splatbook I bought) arrives- and he's armed with a two-handed spiked club. His job, as instructed by Granny Frogwart, is to grab Ram's body and bring it back to the hag, for reasons of leverage.

Or else just to cut the rogue's throat, we'll see how it goes.

Ram however atm is in Vincen G Squeezy's mouth, mostly (he's still stuck in the boggle oil)- and so the Rug Doctor takes to smashing the huge constrictor repeatedly in its snout (?) in the hope that it'll drop the rogue, and he doesn't miss.




*The Rug Doctor, only he don't have no shield- that spiked greatclub is two-handed, and hits hard.*

Then Newt remembers his Rod of the Pact Keeper, and instantly recharges a warlock spell power, and then uses it with an inspiration point- Fireball!

Two of the three kenku are instantly incinerated, while the Rug Doctor is badly singed, but don't worry he started with well over 100 HP.




*This seems to happen a lot.*

After the fiery maelstrom Ethel is back, the hag instantly spots that Ram is alive- and whispering to Vinnie, she therefore tries again with her Vicious Mockery-

Granny Ethel Frogwart : Bless you. Oh, I'm sorry, was that supposed to be an Eldritch Blast?

Ram gets back to dirt-napping, he's unconscious again.

Fastpants, having entirely evaded the Fireball, also rushes back into the action- spinning yet more knives out at Squeezy, the huge constrictor is hit repeatedly- and is very quickly bloodied and beyond.

Note Ethel and (Mrs) Fastpants don't hang around, they rush in to attack and then retreat to cover as swiftly.

Meantime Big Evil Alan the redcap goes bonkers, he drop kicks Daktari (who is still raging) with his iron boots, and then gets to work with his scythe on the prone barbarian. Daktari soaks it all up and then goes into a frenzy... Big Evil Alan, alas, does not survive the experience (even after I maxed the redcap's HP, and then gave him a few extra just in case).

Daktari: I am Daktari! I am Killing You!

Squeezy fails (yet again) to rip the now unconscious (again) Ram free of the sticky boggle oil, still only a DC 11 strength check to do so. This check has been failed seven times in a row so far. Vincen G therefore spends his last inspiration point, and- bloody hell- he succeeds, the huge reptile swallows Ram (briefly) and moves away, which the evil DM rules triggers the Rug Doctor's opportunity attack.

The bugbear brute crits, but it's still not enough to deflect Squeezy from his purpose, which is to deposit the unconscious Ram at Tarbin Tul's feet.

The terrified bard casts his last spell, another Healing Word- and Ram opens his eyes (again).

Tarbin Tul: Sweet Selune heal this mighty hero (or Newt).




*Everything is just about dead/dying, including Squeezy, Tarbin and Ram.*

The last kenku standing shoots Squeezy, who is now critically wounded (on something like 2 HP)- Newt starts Belphegor blasting, the birdman doesn't last long.

Newt: Light 'em up!

Ram meantime starts scoffing from his jar of keoghtom's ointment- that tastes nice!

Ramshambo: Almost like new!

That done he picks himself up and gingerly moves off to hide, note at this point Tarbin has also been hiding for a good long while- pretty much since the fight restarted.

The bard has his hands over his ears, and is squatting down within an out of the way niche in the cavern wall, trying to blank out the terror before him. It's all very visceral, and bloody, Tarbin isn't feeling very well.

Tarbin. at this point. is a little broken inside- it would be fair to say that he has seen enough, and as he stated in previous weeks (i.e. repeatedly).

“I'm not great at fighting, I earned all of my XP performing in bars.”

Daktari takes a moment to swig down a potion of extra healing, and very suddenly- there are no more enemies present. When Squeezy grabbed and hauled Ram back to the right side of the depression, well... the Rug Doctor turned and fled back the way he came, while (Mrs) Fastpants and Granny Frogwart were attacking and then retreating on every turn. But neither of them head back to the fracas.

So, the fight's done...

At least for a round or two, but Vinnie's not certain, and so he shapes back to his shifter form and fills the area beyond the depression with Spike Growth.

Only the DM is still fiddling with the Initiative Tracker on Fantasy Grounds, and then there's boom, and then a crash- and unseen by the PCs a wall collapses. Only the wall in question is on this side of the depression, the same side as the PCs. Suddenly, as the PCs turn to stare, racing at Newt comes Mr Bad Chutney.

Mr Bad Chutney is a massively muscled  (max HP, and some more) flesh golem, roughly constructed, and very moody because of this.

Newt gets punched, repeatedly, and it hurts the tabaxi- a lot.




*Mr Bad Chutney!*

But he takes it, and then starts up with more of his Belphegor's Fiery Blasts, and even with disadvantage Mr Bad Chutney proves to be a large and easy target, and the golem really doesn't like fire.

Newt: Set the oven to 350.

Ram, at last, is back in business, he puts an arrow in his bow and fires, and from almost point blank range, straight into the back of Mr Bad Chutney's big wobbly head.

Ramshambo: This is going to be over a lot quicker than you think.

But, it's not.

At which point the rogue discovers that it takes a magical weapons and/or ammunition to hurt a flesh golem, a fact that he shares with his colleagues immediately.

Daktari rages, it's his third and final one for the day- just for info the time in-game at present is a little after 9.30 AM, the Dark Squad went down the well at 8 AM, they've been in the thick of it- save for the hour they had off in Newt's Tiny Hut, ever since.

Daktari is making a mess of Mr Bad Chutney, because he's using Shatterspike, his magical longsword which does extra damage to constructs- like golems, it doesn't help (me) that he also crits.

He's in hog heaven.

Daktari: I am Daktari! I am MVP!

Vinnie takes a moment to scuttle into hiding to spoon keoghtom's ointment into his mouth, he's still hurting.

Vincenzo: Zat feels nice doesn't it?

Mr Bad Chutney fails to land a hit on Newt- the golem is at disadvantage because of Newt's fiery attacks, and so the tabaxi just keeps on blasting and burning- and he doesn't miss. Mr Bad Chutney is bloodied very quickly.

Then Ram finds out his magical arrows-

Ramshambo: Are you crying?

Mr Bad Chutney gets hurt some more.

But then Daktari starts up again with Shatterspike, and that's that- the flesh golem thumps into the floor, the barbarian takes the opportunity to decapitate Mr Bad Chutney.

There's a brief moment in which nothing much happens- save for Daktari holding Mr Bad Chutney's severed head aloft and making threats, the moment could almost pass as pleasant (for the Dark Squad, see Tarbin Tul above). Because then, screaming and running in through the hole in the wall so recently made by Mr Bad Chutney comes... the Rug Doctor, the bugbear smashes its spiked greatclub into Daktari, and here we go again... or at least, some more.




*The Rug Doctor!*

But it's an unfair fight, and besides the Rug Doctor is just buying time for me (your much abused DM) while I get Granny Frogwart safely out of the lair.

Newt is Belphegor enabled, as usual-

Newt: Too hot to handle?

Newt: Lord Belphegor take this soul!

The last one is slightly premature, but it doesn't take too long, what with all of the members of the Dark Squad unloading all they've got, even Vinnie with his Produce Flame-

Vincenzo: Per'aps a little 'ot snack iz in order!

Although it's actually Newt that delivers the last fire to the bugbear brute's corpse.

The fight is won, and the lair- well, it's now uninhabited (sorta), all of the remaining enemies have got out. Although the Dark Squad don't know this yet, and so spend the next hour or so being very very (very) careful as they go.

[Granny Ethel Frogwart and friends 3375 XP]

Then... well, there's a whole lot of healing going on- with the PCs throwing potions of healing down their necks as fast as they can- and keep in mind that the Dark Squad are still waiting (and expecting) Granny (the 11th level caster, remember) to come back.

Then gingerly, gradually, and with a now very weary Ram leading the way, stealthily- the Dark Squad are off and exploring.

The adventurers find a second way out of the hag's lair- an earthen passage that leads up to a trapdoor in a tree stump, very well hidden, within the woods.




*There's another way out!*

However, they're more interested in a bunkroom with a very ornate (and expensive looking) dressing table, complete with all manner of (equally expensive) beauty products and paraphernalia (perfumes, hair dyes, talcs, powders, brushes and combs etc.). The hag's, Vinnie has no doubt.

There's a beautifully ornate mirror atop the equally fancy dressing table, and in the mirror- when Ram takes a peak, is Granny.

“You Bastards!” Granny isn't happy, she repeats her line-

“I bloody told you, Vinnie- this is not the Ancient Alchemist's well, it's my well! NOW BUGGER OFF!”

And so the chatter starts up again, the mirror is two way (at least for conversation) and Granny Ethel makes clear- she built her lair beneath the well, it's nothing to do with any 'ancient alchemist', and eventually after a bunch more checks a majority of the Dark Squad are convinced.




*The Dark Squad kicking back and chatting with Ethel, that table to the south is a very fine dressing table, and not at all how it looks on this map. By the time the conversation was done the hag and Vinnie were well on the way to being firm friends. "I like 'er, we shud ask for 'er join wiz us?", the other members of the Dark Squad are a little less welcoming.*

The conversation rumbles on, Granny describes herself as a 'freelance independent evil operative', and not part of the Talos-shaped conspiracy which was based in the manse up above. Sure, the hag has benefited from the alliance but, she's not aligned with the storm lord's mob.

That said, Granny is happy to let the Dark Squad know- the Talos worshipping half-orcs are/were working towards summoning some sort of big bad avatar of their terrifying god, a creature they referred to as Garthok!

This information was also (partially) imparted by Grannoc, as he was dying back upstairs in the manse.

So, the Dark Squad definitely need to track the remainder of the boars down, the ones that departed soon after the adventurers arrived here at the manse.

The chatter continues, eventually a deal- of sorts- is done. Granny will get a message to Nightshade, asking the ancient evil laired at the centre of the Dreadwood for a powwow with the Dark Squad, or else she will set up a dialogue of some kind- if she can.

A little more chatter and Granny let's slip, Nightshade, it is rumoured, has been promoted, or else... well, she might very well be a lich. Granny makes clear that Nightshade has a lot of undead things working for her these days...

The players, and their PCs, are less than pleased to learn this new info, I think the chorus went- “Oh, fu...”

Right now however, the Dark Squad are going to take a nose around Granny's lair, see what they can find in the way of compensation for the injuries that they have suffered here. They will also rescue any prisoners that are down here, then... then- they promise Ethel, they will bugger off and leave the hag, and her well, alone.

It's the best deal Granny (and the DM) can make, so be it.

Vinnie at this point is really getting on with Ethel, he even supplies her with the Dark Squad's address in Saltmarsh, the hag promises to get a message to the adventurers there.

[Chatting and doing a deal with Granny Frogwart 750 XP]

Then, more (stealthy & careful) investigations, this after robbing lots of the saleable items from Granny's beauty parlour.

The spider-friend's lair is found, as is a small gaol with attached office, and within the cells a clutch of prisoners- five in total, all humans, and one of them is very definitely Alfonzo Kalhoon. The Dark Squad you'll remember were looking for this fellow, they had investigated Big Al Kalhoon's fortified farm earlier in their journey, it had been overrun by gnolls.




*It's a prison.*

The other prisoners look to be locals, probably... most likely folk that have been kidnapped by the Talos worshippers and their gnoll friends, perhaps.

The prisoners are however in a very sorry state, beaten to within an inch of their lives- there's no conversation to be had, even after Vinnie uses a little magical healing on Big Al and a few of the others. After investigating the rest of the lair, and finding a little extra treasure, the now ex-prisoners are carried, one by one, out of the terrifying place.

[Rescue Granny's prisoners 750 XP]


Back on the surface the survivalists- that's Vinnie & Daktari, go searching for the trail of the boars, some of them Talos worshipping half-orcs in boar form, that fled the manse yesterday. The trail is easy to spot, and easier still to follow- after all there was an entire pack of the porcine terrors.




*The boar's trail, looks inviting doesn't it. Deeper into the Dreadwood [Shivers] not for me.*

But, the Dark Squad can't take the ex-prisoners with them, they're all still unconscious- and so badly beaten (& Exhaustion 5).

And so, ensconced within another Leomund's Tiny Hut- its cramped in here, the Dark Squad rest for the remainder of the day, and then through the night. They take turns to stay awake, to keep watch and care for their new charges. They're uninterrupted- no new encounters.

The prisoners, when they wake on the morrow, will at last be able to speak- and to tell their stories...

That, however, is all we had time for this evening.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

1) Chat with the ex-prisoners.
2) Return the ex-prisoners (and Tarbin Tul- he wants out) to the logging camp.
3) Back to the manse/well.
4) Track the other half-orcs/boars.
5) DESTROY (Garthok)!
6) Back to the Falcon?
7) Goblins in the Dreadwood.
8) Nightshade in the Dreadwood.
9) To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.
10) Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.        

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Goonalan said:


> *Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
> *Session #055 This is not the Ancient Alchemist's well, it's my well! NOW BUGGER OFF!*



Excellent, as anticipated!! I really love the catchphrases by the way.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #056: Dread Blight Storm.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7*
*Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 **RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 56, and it was another cracker, although there was a lot less fighting than in previous two or three sessions, but I got 'em again...

So, the Dark Squad have found out all there is to know, they think, about the Talos worshipping half-orcs that were ensconced in the ancient De La Crane manor out in the Dreadwood. They've also shooed off, or else murdered (mostly murdered) the gnolls that were in the Talos worshippers employ, and latterly they've been below- down Granny Frogwart's Well. Not the ancient alchemist's well, Granny- I mean Ethel, made this very clear last session. Granny's well was home to a clutch of prisoners, the poor fellows beaten and exhausted. After gentle treatment- and healing, and rest, the five now ex-prisoners awake in the forest, away from their former prison, and within the confines of Newt's Leomund's Tiny Hut. The Dark Squad explain (at length) who they are to the newly awoken and disorientated quintet, they make clear that they (the Dark Squad) have just saved them from certain death.





*"We're the Dark Squad, you're safe now."*

Newt is remarkably polite, most odd, but also very insistent that the ex-prisoners understand that they owe their lives to the Dark Squad. That achieved and so therefore time for a little chat with the ex-prisoners. Although the little chat will be happening during the adventurer's return journey to Weston's Logging Camp. The reason for the retreat- to get the shattered prisoners back to safety, they're all heart the Dark Squad. But it's slow going because the ex-prisoners are still exhausted (Exhaustion 4). It helps that Vinnie conjures a few horses to make the journey easier, but the summoned beasts disappear after an hour.

Therefore it takes the best part of five hours to get the ex-prisoners safely back to the logging camp, however en route, as stated above, there's plenty of chatter- the Dark Squad have questions. The ex-prisoners take it in turns (initially) to tell the adventuers a little about who they are- where they work etc. and how they came to be captured.

Four of the ex-prisoners- Lucy Cockaleekee (a lady of easy virtue employed at The Pink Pussycat), Farley Chipsticks (a very young local farmhand), Stig Horsetosser (an ex-mercenary turned chef & now co-owner of The Burger Lord) & Corporal Frank Diddle (a soldier at the Eerie) are all residents of Burle.

Burle is a large-ish frontier town which the PCs have not visited as of yet. Although the Falcon's Nest is only a few miles from this place, and the PCs have been there- to see the Falcon. The four were all captured however away from the town, in the woods and countryside thereabouts, and from their descriptions of their attackers- they were captured by gnolls.

This in itself is odd, Vinnie lets his colleagues know, because gnolls are driven by 'the hunger', they live to kill, and kill to eat. The gnoll kidnappers however are likely in the employ, Vinnie figures, of the Talos worshippers hereabouts, and keep in mind the Dark Squad have been bumping into gnolls for quite a while now during their adventures. The subsequent chatter amongst the adventurers is about what comes next- the Talos worshippers they know are in the process of summoning Garthok, an avatar of Talos, they're certain. The adventurers therefore want to get the ex-prisoners dropped off quickly, and then get back on the lightning-flinging bastard's trail.

The four from Burle are further quizzed- why were they captured? The answer takes a while to emerge, and only comes after Vinnie has examined a few of the ex-prisoners, which necessitates stopping the journey for a short while. The druid (after a number of checks) is of the opinion that all of the ex-prisoners have been drugged during their stay in Granny's prison. Then after yet more chatter (lots of it this session) it transpires that all of the ex-prisoners have also been interrogated by Granny. Over the course of the next few hours Newt and Vinnie attempt to talk each of the ex-prisoners through their drug-addled memories. So the question is- what did Granny Frogwart want to know? What questions did she ask, and as importantly- how did the ex-prisoners answer?

As it happens (and after more great chatter, and better rolls) the pair (Vinnie & Newt) get the ex-prisoners talking about their experiences, and in precis Granny wanted know all about the Burle. The hag wanted to know about the citizens of Burle- and particularly any Lords & Ladies of the town, or else other authority figures, and in particular about Lord Arlan, the de facto ruler of Burle. The hag also wanted to know about the presence of the military in the frontier town- the number of guards in the Eerie (a keep in Burle), numbers in the militia, the presence of any magic users, or priests. In short Granny wanted a military-style report on Burle for the Talos worshippers. She also asked questions about the Falcon's Nest, but the four ex-prisoners know nothing of this place. They did however have plenty of answers to Granny's questions about Burle, all of the ex-prisoners it seemed were free and easy with their answers.

This new info adds to the Dark Squad's suspicions.

The final ex-prisoner is, of course, Big Al Kalhoon- who served for many years as the head of the Saltmarsh Watch, and as it turns out, well... the questions asked of the big man are very similar, but obviously in regard to Saltmarsh. Big Al was, he makes clear, captured in the gnoll attack on his farmstead- Butterskull Ranch, which the adventurers have, of course, visited. Big Al is also very upset to learn that his various farmhands/co-workers were killed and eaten by the gnolls, and further upset by the fact that he is certain that he told Granny everything that he knows about Saltmarsh.

There follows lots more chatter- and the PCs are now pretty certain- war, or else, an invasion- covert or else overt is coming (to Burle and/or Saltmarsh), or something very similar. There's more to the Talos mission than just the summoning of an avatar, the Dark Squad are going to be on the look out for further clues to this plot.

[Chatter with the ex-prisoners, new info 500 XP]

At which point, and without incident, the Dark Squad make it all the way back to Weston's Logging Camp, and all is well with the world here.




*Farewells at Weston's Logging Camp.*

[Get the ex-prisoners safely back to the logging camp 350 XP]

So, back at the camp- and the chatter doesn't stop, and particularly because Tarbin Tul is calling an end to his adventuring career. Fighting blight creatures, hags, evil fey, gnolls and terrifying Talos worshippers in the Dreadwood is not the bard's wheelhouse, he's very much out of his depth. The Dark Squad however are remarkably complimentary, and are keen for Tarbin to reconsider, or at least to take a little longer to reconsider his decision. But Tarbin is certain, and so after lots more chatter the Dark Squad charge the bard to undertake a few more tasks for them-

Wait here at the logging camp until the five ex-prisoners are better rested- three more days.
Take the ex-prisoners if possible on the next logging train, for safety, back to Burle.
Contact the authorities in Burle and pass on all the information that the Dark Squad (including Tarbin Tul) have uncovered, and very specifically all of the questions that Granny had been asking.
Travel to Saltmarsh and meet with Eliander Fireborn, head of the Saltmarsh Watch, pass on the Dark Squad's regards and then tell him all that we have discovered.
Tarbin is happy to accept the job sheet, he'll get it all done.

[Goodbye to Tarbin Tul, and the Bard's list of jobs 400 XP]

Then, farewells, because the Dark Squad are not slowing down, the adventurers dive back into the Dreadwood and travelling quickly make it all the way back to the wreck of the ancient woodland manse, in just three hours.

A brief scout about- the place is as they left it, and then another Leomund's Tiny Hut in the woods, in as out of sight and out of the way place as they can find. Then rest... although with a watch rota.

[Get back to the woodland manse 200 XP]

The only incident worth reporting occurs on Vinnie's watch, the druid- spying the heavens, watches open mouthed as a large cluster of meteors streak noiselessly across the black night sky. There are in total twelve streaks of light in the array, the spectacle leaves Vincenzo less than happy- “it iz a sign! Merde, no gud will come ov ziss!” the druid mutters and shakes his head.

Later he shares this event with his companions, the trio are much less pessimistic, “...it may predict some future good, a boon- perhaps?”, Ram offers- cheerily, but Vinnie's really not convinced.

DM Interlude- the above event came courtesy of a roll on a Raging Swan random event table, that's not to say that I'm not going to make use of it. Love these little add-on tables available for Fantasy Grounds et al.

Then, rise and shine, and the Dark Squad are following the boar pack's route deeper into the Dreadwood, and a few miles down the trail and... CRACK, suddenly a hefty limb of a tree over-reaching the track, splinters- falls and shatters on the path only six feet ahead of Vinnie and Daktari, the trackers leading the way.

The shattered tree limb is burned black.

Further investigations, but cautiously done, reveal that the lower reaches of the tree from which the branch fell is also blackened, blasted and burned.

Alas the Dark Squad's close investigations have effect- the burnt-through and therefore much weakened lower section of the great oak tree shatters, the tree falls. Daktari and Newt manage to dodge away just in time, Vinnie alas cannot out-run the falling timber. The druid is knocked prone and hurt badly, but then swiftly rescued by a straining Daktari lifting up the tree while Ram drags Vinnie free.

But here's the thing- this was a trap, and possibly left for the Dark Squad- or else anyone following the boar pack. The adventurers determine that the base of the tree was deliberately weakened by repeated Lightning Bolt strikes.

[The blasted tree falls 300 XP]

Then, after a little healing for Vinnie, the Dark Squad move on- but the weather's getting bad, it was overcast this morning but suddenly the rain is coming down- at first only a light shower. The Dark Squad keep on the trail, keep following the boar pack- deeper into the Dreadwood.

Eventually to a very odd-looking clearing, the place is over a hundred feet across, but with a seventy foot across and twenty foot deep depression at its centre, a steep sided quarry. Although, at the bottom of the depression is... bloody hell, another nasty-looking tree.




*The strawmen figures are much nastier to look at, but pictures always help to get the story told.*

The nasty looking tree is very quickly identified as (very probably) another Gulthias Tree, swinging from the plant's black-blasted spiny-snarling branches are a clutch (six) of large dark and twisted strawmen.

The Dark Squad take a moment, Newt and Ram spot (and then report back to their colleagues) that the straw effigies are pulsing, causing thm to swing on their branches like hanged-men. The Dark Squad last encountered one of these devices back at Weston's Logging Camp, the strawmen there had a beating boar's heart within it. More importantly the device, Vinnie and Newt think, drew the ankheg's to the logging camp.

The weather's getting worse, the rain is starting to really come down, and it's getting darker- there's a storm coming.

Newt loses patience and with a Belphegor blast destroys one of the hanging strawmen, the twisted twigs and viscera flies, but then in the blink of an eye later four snaring tree roots burst from the ground and attempt to grab, and then crush, at the various members of the Dark Squad.




*Gulthias Strangling Vines- very few hit points but amazingly difficult to kill.*

Newt is caught, restrained, and crushed by a snaking root.

At which point a surge of scurrying twig blights come rushing out of the woods hereabouts, and begin clawing at the adventurers, but- again, they're only twig blights. However, fast forward about an hour (real world time) later and the twig blights and friends are kicking (a bit) the adventurer's backsides.

Well, how did that come about? The first thing to say is that this Gulthias Tree has pretty tough roots, they have only a few hit points each but they're immune (that's right- immune) to every form of damage the members of the Dark Squad try except for slashing damage. I have eight tree roots in play, and they're all very grabby, and they also inflict ongoing bludgeoning damage to those restrained.




*The initial rush, note the Dark Squad are surrounded- mission accomplished.*

Then there's a semi-horde of blights, mostly twiggies, but also half-a-dozen or more needle blights who step out of the woods and just open fire on the adventurers. I also have a couple of vine blights, and both of these fellows manage to ambush the casters. At one point both Vinnie & Newt are being grappled and restrained, this towards the end of the fight after the pair have escaped the questing roots and then retreated away from the blights.

So, it's also tactically difficult for the Dark Squad, the twig blights just choke the melee, Vinnie eventually only escapes the onslaught by climbing down into the depression with the tree. Vinnie is in Cave Bear (wild-shaped) form when this happens.




*Fullscreen, I'm loving this view- great work Bear. You'll note Vincen C Bear has retreated into the quarry, Newt is repeatedly trying to get away, while Ram and Daktari are holding the line- the former is taking a beating. Note the weather is really bad here.*

Also, as the fight progresses the weather is getting worse- much worse, a storm is coming on, more remarkably Vinnie and Newt figure out (inadvertently, maybe) what I am up to- I'm one turn in the combat away from unleashing my Lightning Storm (with its associated 4d10 lightning strikes) when the pair- who have been making various monster knowledge checks all the while put paid to the storm's threat. Vinnie at this point is directing his Lightning Storm to blast the five remaining strawmen hanging from the tree, then Newt fires up his Wall of Fire and they're all destroyed in an instant.

The overhead conditions, which have been getting darker, and the rain- which is now coming down in stair rods, are in seconds much lessened- returned to normal. The storm dissipates even before it truly gets started. The clever duo (Vinnie and Newt) even discern that this entire attack/event was a direct favour of Talos, the Storm Lord is in the mix.




*The strawmen have been destroyed by Newt's Wall of Fire, and the storm... well, it's gone. Damn them- my 4d10 lightning damage strikes were just about to start.*

But, back to the fracas- Ram, played by my brother Kev, at the end of the fight was somewhat grumpy- not overly or unduly, you understand. With good reason, I've been through the chat window and in the course of the action the rogue received six incoming critical hits, keep in mind I made a lot of attack rolls against Ram, because he and Daktari were mostly surrounded, and with their backs to the depression/quarry, for the entire fracas.




*Ram, looking healthy.*

So, somehow I managed to inflict a regular beating on the guys, all of them bloodied or worse- Ram is almost out of keoghtom's ointment (one dose left), but he needed it again to stay conscious. Vinnie has to roll through two wild-shape forms- Vincen C Bear (as stated above) and Vincen G Squeezy Snake, during the course of the melee. Newt, likewise, gets very bloodied, even Daktari is feeling it, the raging barbarian has fewer hit points at the end of this fight than he was in the giant fracas in the manse/well.

It was tough for a while.

But, of course, the Dark Squad win through, but that's all the action for this evening- we finished on time, it seemed a good place to call it.

[Blight storm 1625 XP]

Although, a last few words from (probably) the session's MVP (certainly for the fighting), Daktari-

Daktari: I am Daktari! I am Uthgardt! I am SKY PONY!

Daktari: I am Daktari! Look at my beautiful hair!

The barbarian, played by Jim/Haggis, kept up a cod-Russian commentary throughout the fracas, on his turn- every turn, narrating the action- and chivvying his comrades on, he loved the fight.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

    Track the other half-orcs/boars.  
    DESTROY (Garthok)!
    Back to the Falcon?
    Goblins in the Dreadwood.
    Nightshade in the Dreadwood.
    To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.
    Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.    
    Locate/check-in with Tarbin Tul.      
Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #057: Garthok the Thunder Boar Avatar of Talos, a Shambling Mound, the Moonboar and Newt's new Demon 'friend'. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7*
*Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 **RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 57, and yet another cracker, and with yet more fighting, of course... the start of the finale, at least for this part of the adventure.

Oh, but here's a new thing-

The date is Eighth-day, 8th Mirtul, 1493 Year of the Purple Dragons
The time is 10:29 AM

I figure I start every session on Fantasy Grounds with the above (and a recap of the previous session), so- I may as well put it here too.

The Dark Squad are in pursuit of a pack of Talos worshipping half-orcs and their boar chums, they're heading at speed through the Dreadwood, which is looking very dark and foreboding at the moment, there's a storm brewing.

The adventurers are of the opinion that this particular storm signals the arrival of Garthok, avatar of Talos.

I appreciate the storm-thing is a tired trope but... they're Talos-worshippers, adherents of the Storm Lord etc. so, forgive me...

In the last session the PCs defeated another Talos style ambush- and another Gulthias Tree with a big bag of Blights for company, but the adventurers- as stated, put paid to the attack, or else the attempt to slow them down.

Therefore, after defeating the Blights the Dark Squad do a little further (cautious) investigating of the tree, and find a few more low level treasures- tributes left for the evil sentient plant, and then... well, Newt burns the ugly plant to the ground.

It's what he does, the other members of the Dark Squad try to ignore the fact that the cackling tabaxi capers and dances around the tree inferno, singing praise to his fire demon overlord- Belphegor.

Imagine the scene- Ram & Vinnie heads bowed pretending to exchange urgent exhortations, Daktari looks on, slightly bemused, or else confused- it's one of his go-to options. The barbarian is trying really hard to listen to his two articulate companions, and to nod along and grunt in all of the right places. But... in the background, behind the earnest adventuresome trio is the mad tabaxi- screaming and whirling like a dervish as the roiling inferno, like a twisting staircase of flame reaching up to the dark heavens, seethes and burns the latest Gulthias Tree to charcoal black.

He's a distraction, that Newt.

Warlock's and their patrons, whatchya gonna do? Laugh at them? Try to manufacture some sort of plausible deniability (this is Vinnie's game)? Or else just ignore the strutting mad peacock (Ram's practice)?

Still, it never gets dull.

[Burn the Gulthias Tree 300 XP]

Then, after securing the trail onwards, a short rest- the adventurers were pretty beat up after the last fight, Newt puts up another Leomund's Tiny Hut, and welcomes his colleagues in- all smiles.




*Newt welcomes his colleagues back into the Leomund's, he's made scones.*

Like the previous crazy never happened.

Then onwards...

On the trail through the Dreadwood, and eventually a regular path is discovered, and once again it's Vinnie and Daktari that are leading the Squad through the darkening forest, the pair are by far the best trackers.

About two hours or so along the path and there's a large stone ahead, around which the trail bifurcates only to meet up again on the other side of the rocky erratic. Most odd, or at least... but, what's this. Vinnie spots a druid mark on the stone outcropping, but Ram cautions his comrade and checks the place out first- no traps, the rogue thinks.

The druid mark indicates that something is buried at this spot, and sure enough (after more cautious investigation) a bark-paper note is unearthed, again using druid sign the author has communicated-

“WARNING! GNOLLS AHEAD.”

[Gnoll warning 200 XP]

The Dark Squad take precautions as they move on, and ready themselves for another fight. What they don't do however (sigh) is wonder for a second who left this druid sign here for them to find... and remember we're in the Dreadwood. A place not known for its friendly faces.

Note, I may have left my own erratic (well-hidden) in the paragraph above, hopefully the Dark Squad can spot my subtle query.

Thirty or so minutes later and the gradient is increasing, the trail is heading deeper into the Dreadwood, and quite definitely uphill. Eventually it winds into a slew of verdant canyons, lots of re-checking from the trail-finders but the Dark Squad are still on course.

However, the warning message.

Eventually, after a little more chatter- including a brief spat between the druid and the warlock about who's familiar is the best-

“Well, Owly can see just as well during the day as the night, and he looks nicer!”

“Gerald, is just way cooler- and I get to ride him- no contest!”

You'll note Vinnie's peon to Owly (above) is not written in a French/Mediterranean accent, that's because it wasn't Vinnie saying the line, it was Jim (Vinnie) and Bear (Newt) playing Top Trumps with their respective animal companions.

[Top Trump Familiars 100 XP]

Anyway, it is decided that an aerial recon of the area ahead is needed, Owly & Gerald are sent aloft.

Twenty minutes later and Vinnie and Newt are certain that there are gnolls within the canyons through which they must travel... or do they have to go through the canyons? Vinnie is certain that the area ahead can be avoided- they can go around, it'll add a little time to their journey and they'll have to pick up the trail again, but... no threat.

Then an odd thing happens, although not so odd if you've been with this narrative for a while- everyone is in favour of avoiding this encounter, everyone- except Newt.

Newt, oddly/surprisingly, is of the opinion that the gnolls must burn, and that the Falcon specifically tasked them to kill these creatures, which is exactly what the Dark Squad should do- he thinks.

Note, just to add a little clarity- Belphegor has let Newt know that he needs to add more souls to the fire, he will receive favour from his fiery demon lord if he sends 100 fresh souls Belphegor's way. So, gnolls have souls...

There follows a swift-ish debate- Vinnie & Ram offer up cogent and reasoned arguments about why going around the gnolls would be the smart thing to do. Newt sticks to his guns, and repeats/rehashes his one dodgy argument- the Falcon said to kill gnolls.

Actually, gnolls were on the list of creatures for which the Falcon offered a bounty, she didn't however specifically tell the Dark Squad to kill gnolls- she did tell the adventurers to find and follow either the boars, or the gnolls, into the Dreadwood.

But that all happened a long time ago- about three days ago in game time, in Session 50a, that's seven weeks ago real world.

Ten minutes later and Vinnie and Ram are getting desperate, they're scratching around for fresh reasons why the Dark Squad should just avoid the gnoll encounter.

Newt however is steadfast, he has ignored everything that Vinnie and Ram have said so far, and just repeated his line.

“The Falcon said...”

Eventually, it is decided that Owly & Gerald should be sent aloft for another recon mission, this after I (your bemused DM) made all of the PCs make an Insight check to realise that the last aerial recon failed to reveal... a leader type. The Dark Squad know from hard earned experience that the gnolls must have a strong leader somewhere in their midst.

Also the DM was trying to get things moving.

The second aerial recon reveals, of course, that hidden within an ancient and partially collapsed primitive stone building atop one of the mesas is... another of the Talos worshipping half-orcs.




*The obligatory Talos-bothering Half-Orc is spotted, and thus the encounter gets a spot on the Dark Squad's to-do list.*

[Double good recon and amusing chatter 400 XP]

Well, that does it.

All thoughts of going around the encounter are set aside- the Dark Squad are going in, but first a little Pass Without Trace from Vinnie in order for the PCs to creep back into an advantageous position.

Although, a word about climbing- the tabaxi, of course, has a climb speed- he is however terrible at athletics. So, when he wants to do a bit of climbing (because he has a climb speed) I (your kindly DM) usually say something like- “Yeah, no problems- make an athletics check, just don't roll real low”, or, “... just don't roll a '1'”. Real low in our game is an adjusted roll of '5' or lower.

Every time I say this to Newt, well... he rolls very low, more often than not- very, very low. This evening he tried climbing twice, he rolled a '2' and a '1'.

So, the PCs eventually get into position- this after Ram lowers a rope down to help the tabaxi (with a climb speed) to get up onto the particular mesa that they have selected for the starting point of their attack.

[Ram helps Newt (with a climb speed) up onto the mesa 40 XP]

There are about eight or so gnolls hidden in the canyons here, with the Talos half-orc up in an elevated position- a (formerly) well-hidden lookout, atop the next mesa across. But the Dark Squad are content to watch and wait until the Talos-worshipper is concentrating his search efforts elsewhere. At which point Ram and Daktari, with Vinnie's Pass Without Trace going until they move out of range, head forward. The pair leap ten feet from one mesa to another, and then creep up on the enemy leader.

Seconds later and the half-orc is screaming, and only just clutching onto life- Ram crits with his sneak attack, Daktari also doesn't miss, and now he's raging. This in the surprise round, and then the pair get initiative again, and just keep on hitting. The enemy boss goes from ninety hit points to fewer than ten in a matter of moments.

The gnolls hear the screams and come running, some attempting to jump from mesa to mesa, others having to climb up to help their leader.

Newt blasts one of the approaching gnolls- repeatedly, leaving it critically wounded, why is this interesting you ask yourself, well... remember this guy.




*That's the Gnoll, officer! Its not like I did it on purpose (have the Hexed Gnoll flee) I just figured that the critically injured fellow had seen enough. *

Daktari and the rogue are hit by the Talos half-orc's Thunderwave, but that's the last attack it makes- Ram sticks his rapier through the creature's heart- dead.

At which point a few of the other gnolls have made it to the fracas, and they're rampaging- running screaming at the Dark Squad pair.

Ram and Daktari take a few hits, but they give far more than they get, as always.

Meantime Vinnie, safely ensconced on the next mesa over, has been throwing Produce Flame spells into the fracas-

Vincenzo: Lord Belphegor take zis soul! Zut alor! I did not mean zat!

That is until another gnoll climbs up onto the rocky outcropping to join him.

Oh, but do you remember the critically injured gnoll that Newt blasted, well this feller was also Hexed by the tabaxi warlock, and so... the gnoll flees, and is out of sight (and off the map) in seconds. Which gets a reaction.

“No, wait! My Hex spell- that lasts eight hours, if the gnoll doesn't die... I can't... But... No!”

Newt abandons the fight (and his comrades) and attempts to chase down the fleeing critically wounded gnoll. Which he does, eventually, but not before he has used an inspiration point, his feline agility, and... a scroll of expeditious retreat, all in an effort to get in range of fleet footed badly wounded (but Hexed) bastard.

I think the above nicely sums up Newt- single-minded to the point of obsession, prepared to sacrifice everything, and happy to abandon his colleagues in an instant.

Oh, and by the way some folk would read the above and think that the author was criticising the player, I'm not- great work Bear, loved that you started/insisted on the fight, and then abandoned it after maybe two turns of the action.

However, the encounter gets wrapped up quickly- particularly when Daktari grabs up the fallen body of the Talos half-orc and hoists it above his head. The barbarian screams cod-Russian obscenities for a short while, and then throws the corpse in the face of a gnoll climbing up to attack.

That's a sign.

A bunch of the gnolls immediately flee the scene- one or two stick around and get slaughtered, and the enemy harassing and attacking Vinnie is blasted to pieces by Newt, when he finally gets back to the fight.

Note, until Newt arrived back on the scene Vinnie was attacking the gnoll on him with his staff of birdsong shillelagh, if you remember he expends a charge every time he hits with his enhanced staff in order for the device to make various bird calls.

The druid's gnoll opponent is obviously very confused by this, every time he gets hit the pain is accompanied by a vociferous Cluck, a Caw!, or a Hoot.

The fight is over.

[Talos & Gnoll canyon ambush 1500 XP]

There's a short break for healing- Vinnie in particular took a beating, and then to search the fallen and grab a few mementoes of the fight- this to claim the Falcon's reward for slaying the evil humanoids.

Newt, as is his want, also takes the time to fill a few flasks he keeps about his person (for just such a purpose) with fresh blood- the warlock bleeds the gnolls corpses, and again his three companions make small talk while this goes on.

Here's the scene-

“Ze storm seems to be concentrating itz effurts in zat direction, up ze 'ill.” Vinnie notes, and points, while striking a thoughtful pose.

“Which means we'll be heading that way too, most likely.” Ram concludes with a smirk.

Daktari nods sagely in agreement, while all the while in the background Newt cuts gnoll throats and tries to get the bloody spurts in his flasks- and not on his clothes, talking to himself in his fiendish voice as he goes about his work.

“That's right, bleed for me you filthy bastards! BLEED!”

Plausible deniability my arse.

A little while later and Vinnie and Daktari are convinced, the trail leads up the hill, which is now crowned with black angry clouds- the way ahead is lashing rain, only illuminated every now and then by a fork of lightning, the storm's pace beaten on a thunderous drum.

“I sink Garthok is on 'iz way!” Vinnie captions.




*The Dark Squad press on- deeper into the Dreadwood, which is starting to look a bit spooky.*

But it's hard going up the hill, and the Dark Squad are moving slowly now- very cautiously. Nearly two hours later, as they finally approach the summit- in driving rain, Vinnie adds another Pass Without Trace spell to the mix.

Oh, but Newt has also used his Rod of the Pact Keeper to get another warlock spell power back.

On the summit of the hill is a circle of standing stones, and within the circle a pair of capering Talos-worshipping half-orcs, and a half-dozen or so twirling twig blights, joining in the mad cap storm dance.




*Note the clouds and rain, and the line of sight, oh and the capering Talos worshipping lunatics within the stone circle. It's about to get flamey!*

The ritual has started...

That's enough for Newt-

Newt: Belphegor is Lord- let the flame preserve.

The tabaxi drops a Fireball into the midst of his enemies, no time to make a plan- let's get on with this, and of course only the half-orcs survive the fiery conflagration.

But the Dark Squad are in a rush, and happy to burn inspiration points when needed.

The nearest half-orc survivor barely has time to blink when Ram gets to him-

Ramshambo: Time to die!

And then Daktari-

Daktari: I cut off your Hair/Moustache!

And-

Daktari: Daktari smash!

And, of course, the classic-

Daktari: You are my Little Pony!

The half-orc survives the sudden onslaught, but only just.

Now time for the fight back...

You'd think...

Newt gets into it again with a pair of Belphegor Fiery Blasts, the badly wounded Talos-worshipper doesn't survive.

Therefore deprived of their kill Ram and then Daktari race over to get into action against the remaining half-orc Talos-botherer.

Ramshambo: Tickles doesn't it?

Ram crits the bad guy, and already the fellow is heavily wounded (remember he's already survived a Fireball).

While,

Daktari: I cut off your Cock!

Just to note there's a random body part location table roller thing now attached to Daktari's random chat roller- at least for this response.

The last half-orc miraculously survives the ordeal (but he's on less than 10 HP, and he started with 90) and then tries to blast the Dark Squad attackers with a Thunderwave- which, alas, only causes a little hurt to the barbarian and the rogue.

Ram and Daktari grin at the walking corpse half-orc, they'll make him pay for that in a second.

But not just yet.

At which point however a third Talos-adherent half-orc emerges from nearby vegetation and hits the Lightning Bolt button, Ram evades all hurt- stylish, Daktari's rage however  prevents none of the pain.

Vinnie in the meantime takes advantage of the storm- he Calls Lightning and begins blasting, but the storm is blasting right back, a bolt of lightning slams down into the druid.

Note, there's a random lightning strike on one PC every turn, it's only 1d10 lightning damage- save for half, but it'll get annoying before the end, and besides... the effect may serve another purpose.

Read on.

During the above action a bunch more twig blights emerge from the shrubbery and start clawing at our heroes.

There are about twelve twig blights in total in this encounter, although half of them were destroyed in the Fireball. I'm just using them to annoy folk by this point- particularly Ram.

However...

Ram kills the second very badly hurt half-orc Talos worshipper dead, another rapier through the heart.

Ramshambo: Sharp isn't it?

While Daktari chases the newly revealed Lightning Bolt throwing half-orc down, and starts cutting.

Daktari: I am Daktari! Look at my beautiful hair!

Now, at last, the fight back begins, no- really.

The storm conjures another lightning bolt (not one of Vinnie's) which slams into the ground just to the right of Daktari, and then tearing itself from the spot comes a massive, over a dozen feet tall and as wide, shambling mound.

The great beast towers over the gurning barbarian, and then flails impotently at Daktari.

Damn!

You know how it is, you unleash a big bad guy and his attack rolls, with advantage, are an adjusted '12' and '13', and that's four D20s, and +8 to hit.




*It's getting busy for Daktari & Ram, note Newt does a great job of staying clear of the terror.*

The last remaining Talos-worshipping half-orc begins chanting and screaming, sending swirling ribbons of energy to boost the attacks of his comrades.

Moments later, in the ultimate of ironies, Vinnie Calls Lightning down onto the last of the Storm Lord's adherents, leaving the poor bugger staggering and critically wounded.

Another lightning bolt from the storm blasts Ram, but only a little.

Newt keeps on fiery blasting- mostly twig blights, remember he's always looking for a way to use his Dark Ones Reward to keep topping up his temporary hit points.

Newt: Burn BASTARD!

Ram catches up with the last half-orc Talos botherer and cuts the poor bugger's throat.

Just an aside, but worthy of note, Ram has finished off three of the four half-orc's Talos-fools slaughtered in this session.

Lightning bolts (half-a-dozen of them) blast the earth as Talos (perhaps) loses his cool, and suddenly standing out in the open, a little way down the hill, staring and snorting at Vinnie is the largest boar the druid is ever likely to see. Ever.

Garthok is twelve feet tall to his massive furred shoulders, his huge head larger than the druid is tall, the Storm Lord's avatar's tusks crackle and spit lightning.

The great boar puts its head down and charges.

Vinnie screams like a little girl.




*Garthok arrives, note Vinnie's token just to left of the huge boar. God help the druid, the skull and crossbones token on the screen is a dead Twig Blight, this puny creature survived for two whole turns against Vinnie and Newt. The Twig Blight had something like 6 HP, Garthok has got a few more...*

Alas the druid's words/sounds are lost to the storm- although Newt spots that something is happening down the hill.

Back atop the rise, and oblivious to the arrival of Garthok, Daktari and Ram get in a tangle with the shambling mound (and keep in mind I gave this plant bastard a lot of hit points, 150+).

Daktari: I am Daktari! I am MVP!

Daktari: I am Daktari! I am riding you!

Daktari: I am Daktari! Look at my beautiful hair!

All the favourites, Daktari keeps on hitting but also keeps on rolling low for his damage.

The few remaining twig blights are also congregating towards this fight.

The shambling mound slams the barbarian repeatedly, and now Daktari's bloodied, and also entwined by the plant creature's snaking tendrils- that's not good.

Back down the hill...

Vinnie gets his naughty word together, and then hits the charging Garthok with a Blight spell, and for full effect, although the great boar just shrugs the pain away, and charges closer...

Vinnie gets back to screaming and turns tail and runs, diving into nearby vegetation and cleverly putting a massive tree between the avatar and himself, once situated he wildshapes (if only for the hit point buffer) into Vincen G Squeezy Snake (a huge creature, the same size as Garthok).

Moments later and the storm finds the druid/snake, and he's blasted by a lightning bolt- Garthok however is thwarted in his charge, the great boar has to readjust his aim and circumnavigate the tree, and the vegetation. The great beast is somewhat dismayed to discover that he's now facing a massive constrictor snake.

Back up the hill...

Ramshambo: Now that must have hurt?

Ram crits the shambling mound and then rolls spectacularly high for 47 points of damage with his magical rapier (including lots of sneak attack, of course).

Daktari joins in, the raging barbarian also crits the shambling plant.

Daktari: I cut off your Left Arm!

But the plant monster has the last laugh, it lurches forward and at the same time grabs up and plunges the grappled Daktari into its body- the barbarian is engulfed!




*"Hellooooo! Helloooooooooooo! I sink der bulb has gone! Anybody?" The inside of a Shambling Mound from Daktari's POV.*

Thankfully Daktari takes a breath before he is engulfed, however he's effectively blinded, and grappled, and restrained and being crushed within the plant beast.

Suddenly Ram is all alone with the shambling mound and the remaining twig blights.

That's really not good.

Back down the hill...

Vincen G Squeezy curls around Garthog and begins constricting the giant boar Talos avatar.

Although, for just nine points of damage this turn.

WARNING! Look away if you are a PC.

Garthog has a big bag of hit points, and I most surely mean that- a real big bag of hit points, a suitcase full- if you like.

So, Squeezy doing his thing may not be enough, but read on- because the hits keep on coming.

Then, a squat orc demon, a Tanarukk- snarling in its abyssal tongue, suddenly appears behind Garthog, and starts hacking at the boar beast's furred arse  with its wicked looking sword.




*WTF? Clue- see top right of picture, that's right- the tabaxi is grinning.*

A little way back up the hill, Newt- newly encircled by gnoll's blood, completes the casting of his Summon Greater Demon spell.

The tabaxi grins, as his new hire gets to work.

Although there's still a lot of WTF from the other players.

Note the tanarukk gets to make a saving throw to escape Newt's control at the end of each of its turns- a Charisma DC 16 save, and the creature is -1 on its save.

On its first attempt it rolls... a '16', that's an adjusted '15' of course.

Phew!

A lightning bolt blasts down from the storm and into Garthok, healing the great boar.

Damn!

Back up the hill...

Twig blights attack Ram, the rogue is soon surrounded.

Back down the hill...

Garthok meantime, caught in the coils of the huge snake, fails to get free or else do harm to the wildshaped druid.

I mean... could they win this fight?

Halfway up the hill, between the two fights...

Newt, alas cannot see much of the fight between Squeezy and Garthok- it's all happening behind a tree and a bunch of vegetation. He can however see the shambling mound threatening Ram, and so he launches his unerringly accurate fiery blasts (confidence is everything) for a hit and a crit.

Newt: Too hot to handle?

Newt: Belphegor consumes thee!

Back up the hill...

Ram also keeps on stabbing, while on the inside of the plant beast Daktari keeps struggling, and cutting out with Shatterspike.

Daktari: I cut off your Body!

Daktari: Vinnie is my Little Pony!

Daktari: I am Daktari! Look at my beautiful hair!

Although the barbarian shouldn't be speaking- he's holding his breath in there.

The plant tyrant is beyond bloodied- there are holes in the great beast's body- and every now and then Shatterspike lances out of the beast.

However- seconds later and Ram too is bloodied, and staggering. The shambling mound repeatedly slams the rogue, and then ensnares the half-elf within its tendrils, he's going nowhere.

Back down the hill...

Garthok has a strong word with himself, the avatar of Talos gets his mojo back and sets to goring the massive Squeezy, who goes from just short of full hit points to very very bloodied in an instant. It's not just the great boar's tusks that tear- it's also the lightning blasts that frazzle.

Vinnie needs help fast...

The struggling mortally wounded Squeezy is suddenly spotlighted by a shaft of pure silver moonlight, the beam pierces the roiling black clouds, the hellish storm and the turmoil rain.

Help has arrived.

The druid experiences a moment of silence and absolute clarity as everything just stops for a second.

Then a female voice like a song.

“Blessings to thee silver champion,
The light of the moon mantle thee,
A goddess wishes you fare and good fortune.
Hammer the foe! Fight back!
Will you accept my shift and take to the task?”

Vinnie gulps and then nods- grinning.

Only this is all just happening in his head, of course.

In that moment, and in the glare of the silver moon, Squeezy is gone- and standing in the great snake's stead is a thickset boar-headed humanoid, with the shifter druid's features, and with a great two-handed maul in its hands.

The Moonboar tests the weight of its new weapon, and then grins and beckons the slightly flummoxed but now disentangled Garthok back to the fight!




*The Moonboar gets into it, ignore the Vinnie token- that shouldn't be visible. Oh, but note that Newt has drawn on his protective Gnoll blood magic circle. Everything is under control... nothing to worry about, well... we'll see. *

The tanarukk keeps slicing at Garthok's rear, thankfully it's still under Newt's control.

We'll see how long that lasts, and remember the demon sticks around for 1d6 rounds if and when it breaks the warlock's control.

But that's all we have time for this evening, and we went well over time.

Just for info Ram is well beyond bloodied, he's also being grappled by the shambling mound, and is also surrounded by twig blights.

The massive shambling mound is also beyond bloodied.

Daktari is, of course, situated within the plant tyrant- the barbarian is blinded, restrained, grappled and being crushed- but he's still fighting.

Newt hasn't taken a hit, the tabaxi warlock is keeping out of the way- directing his new toy the tanarukk, while standing statue within a protective circle of gnoll's blood. Screw his colleagues, he's alright.

While Vinnie, well- the druid has somehow been transformed into the Moonboar. The druid however is still facing Garthok.

Garthok, the giant boar avatar of Talos is just barely wounded- for all of the druid's efforts so far.

It could go either way, although I've learned never to bet against the Dark Squad.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-


    Survive.

    DESTROY (Garthok)!

    Back to the Falcon?

    Goblins in the Dreadwood.

    Nightshade in the Dreadwood.

    To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.

    Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.    

    Locate/check-in with Tarbin Tul.      

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.

PS For the players- I need a little chat at the start of the next session, if I forget then remind me, the subjects for discussion are-  

    The addition of a sidekick NPC, for me to bot.

    A review of the to-do list.


----------



## carborundum

Wowzers! I stopped getting notifications and RL distracted me for...weeks. I've been catching up for, like, a whole wonderful hour. 
Love the updates, love the npc names, especially down the well! Looking forward to seeing how this plays out,  what the heck is going on with the Moonboar and how this demony addition to the stew will pan out!


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Yikes! Excellent fight! I'm very much looking forward to the conclusion, and to (hopefully) revelations as to the nature of their helper.

By coincidence, I threw a shambling mound at my party a couple of weeks ago - admittedly only as a solo wandering monster. It managed to engulf the paladin, but inflicted pitifully little damage before she was cut free by the others.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​*
Session #058a: Boaring.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 58, and this one went beyond being 'a cracker', way beyond, you know how it is sometimes when things just go... swimmingly. But, to be honest- it was all down to luck, serendipity, and a little quick thinking- at least for the bit of this session that I most enjoyed.

There's a lot of this one however, so- this is just the first bit.

The date is Eighth-day, 8th Mirtul, 1493 Year of the Purple Dragons
The time is 18:08 PM

And we're in a finale, of sorts.

On a storm tossed hill in the Dreadwood, home to a bunch of Talos worshipping half-orcs (now deceased) that were in the process of summoning an avatar of the Storm Lord- Garthok the Thunder Boar.

And so...

On top of the hill, within a summoning circle of standing stones, Ramshambo tries in vain to keep a badly wounded but still terrifying (and enormous) shambling mound at bay- with his rapier and dagger. The rogue is also being pressed on all sides by twig blights- he's surrounded.

Oh and he's being grappled by the giant plant monster, and is already well beyond bloodied.

But where's his sidekick, the ever dependable Daktari? Well, the barbarian is fighting the good fight from inside the aforementioned shambling mound- he's also being grappled, and he's restrained, and is effectively fighting blind.

But that's hardly likely to stop the frenzied, reckless and raging Sky Pony Uthgardt barbarian.

Point of fact within the shambling mound has proven to be the safest place on the battlemap, Daktari has to make a constitution save to avoid a bunch of crushing/bludgeoning damage every turn. He's not failed this once, and he's been in there for the last three turns, as I say- safe as houses. Of course, the barbarian has to get out of the plant monstrosity before he runs out of breath.

But, he's Daktari.

Daktari: I cut off your Body!

That's right- he's special sauce.

The combatants here, of course, have no idea what's going on down the bottom of the hill, I mean- they can hear Vinnie screaming (just, above the clashing storm), but that's about all.

And so, down the bottom of the hill Vinnie, who has latterly turned into the Moonboar (see last session for not much of an explanation) is facing off against Garthok the Thunder Boar, avatar of Talos.

Garthok is a twelve foot tall at the shoulder boar, of immense proportions (obviously), the beast's tusks are bathed and crackle with lightning, its hooves when they crash into the earth send out thunderous shockwaves.

In truth the fight is a bit of a mismatch, a David versus Goliath, if you like.

My money's on the young contender, I've had my finger's burnt before- never bet against the Dark Squad, but here's the thing- Vinnie is bloodied, and the Moonboar is the second wildshape form that he has taken. Vincen G Squeezy Snake lasted maybe three turns.

Garthok has just short of 200 hit points left, he started with maybe 250, he's only just broken a sweat.

But, Vinnie has help, maybe... the help takes the form of a tanarukk demon summoned for the purpose by Newt.

Alas the new demonic hire is just about bloodied too, and Newt's continued mental control of the fiend depends on the creature failing a saving throw every turn.

He likes to roll the dice does Newt, although truth be told the tabaxi warlock is standing in a protective circle of gnoll's blood- if the demon runs amok, which he's very aware can happen, then- he's safe.

He's a team player is Newt.

Oh, last bit of the set up- Newt can see what's going on up the hill- with Ram and the shambling mound et al, but the Moonboar versus Garthok is mostly happening behind a stand of trees and thick vegetation.

We got through twelve turns of combat in the last session, here's the rest.

Newt keeps blasting the shambling mound.

Ram keeps on stabbing the shambling mound.

Daktaris keeps on struggling and slicing, from within, at... the shambling mound.

And... the huge plant monster eventually totters and falls- and scrambling his way free from the foetid plant stink and gunk is...

Daktari!

“How iz my hair? Do not lie to me, Ram.” Is, of course, barbarian's primary concern.

Meantime the twig blights keep on clawing at the rogue, the next one with a crit.

Down the hill Moonboar-Vinnie sets about Garthok with his maul, and then butts and bites at the huge beast with his tusks, and then... he turns tail and flees to hide behind a hefty rock.




*He's a smart lad is Vinnie, keep away from Garthok.*

Garthok aids Moonboar-Vinnie's retreat by blasting/punting the druid with his lightning tusks, for 28 damage in total- blimey, that hurt.

Meantime the tanarukk keeps on hacking at Garthok's rear, although the demon- after his initial tough guy macho frenzy (last session)- is now questioning the wisdom of his current situation.

The demon is screaming at Newt.

“Release me master! Release me, the mighty beast (Garthok) is beyond my power! Help me, master?”

Alas 'master' Newt is having none of it- “You are serving your purpose. Shut up with your mewling and fight on!”

Ram deftly avoids (evasion) a lightning bolt that slams down from the Talos storm overhead, and then gets critted again by another twig blight- it's how the rogue rolls.

Ram's on approx. 10 hit points.

Back down the hill and Garthok the Thunder Boar, not the sharpest knife in the drawer, elects to ignore the hiding druid, and instead concentrate its efforts on destroying the demon that keeps stabbing it in the arse.

The great beast tusks (with added lightning strike) the tanarukk, the demon staggers from the hit- bloodied and beyond, it continues screaming at 'master' to release him.

That's not going to happen.

Garthok slams it thunderous hooves onto the tanarukk which has very suddenly got fewer hit points than Ram, although- miraculously, it somehow survives the onslaught.

It pleads some more with its 'master'.

But now 'master' is just getting angry, particularly about having to remind the recalcitrant demon to use its Unbridled Fury (reaction) to attack Garthok some more. The tanarukk crits the avatar of Talos, and then rolls high for its damage.

Garthok is suddenly on less than 100 hit points.

Note, at this point Newt has seen the Moonboar run away from Garthok- and has identified the beast as being Vinnie, the creature is after all wearing the druid's clothes. The warlock is also aware that his summoned greater demon, the tanarukk, is at death's door (as it were).

So, the tabaxi blasts a couple of the twig blights up the hill still hassling Ram and Daktari, and then screams to let the pair know what's going on down the hill-

“The avatar of Talos is here! It's a massive lightning spewing boar! It's down there!”

The tabaxi points, and then immediately dives into the nearest, and densest, swathe of concealing vegetation, this still could go south very quickly, he figures.




*Newt hides in a bush, Ram's heading straight to the action.*

Ram and Daktari, no time for healing, cut through the last of the twig blights and then begin the charge down the hill.

They're not short of guts the pair.

Moonboar-Vinnie, from behind his rock, launches a Moonbeam down on Garthok, and then rolls one short of maximum damage.

Garthok shudders as the radiance hits, the great beast almost misses its step.

The tanarukk, while pleading with its master, continues to attack Garthok- and the demon's first strike is yet another crit.

The tanarukk for MVP?

Although, just to make clear Garthok has resistance against the tanarukk's attacks, so- only half damage.

Master Newt, doesn't bother replying to the demon's exhortations- he's staying quiet, and still- he's hidden in a bush.

It's worth mentioning that even Moonboar-Vinnie is pleading the demon's case with Newt, although- and again, Newt's keeping quiet.

“I av never felt zorry fur a de-mon be-for!” The druid offers.

The tanarukk fails his next saving throw to break free of Newt's control with a '1', that's an adjusted '0'.

The storm sends down another bolt of lightning to add to the mix.

It hits the tanarukk, of course.

“AAAaaaaaarrrggghhhh! MASTER! PLEASE, IT HURTS US- IT HURTS US REAL BAD! Maaaaassssssssssttttuuuurrrrr!!!!”

That kind of thing.

It's just not the tanarukk's day.

Remarkably the demon survives the lightning strike- on 3 hit points.

“MASSSSSSTTTERRRRR!!! PLEEEEEEEEASE!”

But too late.

Garthok the Thunder Boar skewers the tanarukk on one of its great tusks, and then shivers the demon full of lightning, until... well, the summoned fiend fades and is gone- screaming all the way back to Hellgate Keep.

The great boar however isn't finished, it trots forward- this after spotting Moonboar-Vinnie, the great beast manoeuvres to get a clear strike, and then launches a lighting bolt from between its sparking tusks.

Moonboar-Vinnie takes the full hit, and is heavily wounded in an instant.

Newt however can now see Garthok, the warlock (I told you he was a team player) rushes from his hiding place and fires a pair of Belphegor blasts into the giant beast.




*Newt carries on blasting, note Ram & Daktari are hidden from Newt's sight- behind the tree.*

Then, Ram charges the rest of the way down the hill- using every bit of movement he has, and an inspiration point, to stick Deadend- his magical rapier, into the flank of the beast.

Daktari?

He does the same, and the hits keep on coming for Garthok.

Daktari: I am Daktari! I am Killing You!

But not yet, the avatar of Talos is bruised, bloodied and battered, and yet it still stands.

Then Moonboar-Vinnie steps out from behind his rock, swiftly shapechanges (not wildshapes) into boar form, paws the earth once or twice- mostly for effect, snorts, and then... charges.

Smashing into the staggering monstrosity as it too puts its head down ready to make it's own charge...

Garthok the Thunder Boar, Avatar of Talos- beloved of the Storm Lord- collapses and dies.

And is instantly consumed entirely (or else just gone) in the largest and loudest lightning strike that any of the members of the Dark Squad have ever seen.

Moonboar-Vinnie and Daktari are also badly flash burnt by the static burst.

The fight however, is over.

Daktari collapses- exhausted.

“I am sleep now!”

[Garthok and friends 7100 XP]

Ram sprawls, barely conscious, while Newt sets about preening and cleaning his fur- the warlock took four points of damage somewhere in that fight- shocking.

Moonboar-Vinnie however isn't done- he has questions, and so he shapechanges back into his hybrid form to ask them.

He also steps into the centre of his own Moonbeam spell (he's immune to radiant damage) and then shouts into the storm...

“Who are you? What has happened to me? What do you want of me?”

And a few other very similar questions, but you get the drift.

The answer comes back, in the same sing-song female voice in the druid's mind-

“You will find your answers at the Moon Pool, my hero.
But you should know my dear Vincenzo, you- above all others- have been chosen.
Yours is a difficult path, others have failed before you...
And yet you must succeed, else there will be nothing left to see, even in the dark.”

[Vinnie keeps asking questions- excellent work 300 XP]

Just to note, the Moonboar is statted, pretty much, as a Wereboar, and looks very similar. The Moonboar however is not a lycanthrope, and that's pretty much all that Vinnie knows.

But that's enough for the first part of this session, the next bit is the best bit- it'll be with you in a short while.

Stay safe and well.

The Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Poor demony-wemony! 
Well done that squad!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #058b: Eleven Months in Vinnie's Backpack.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP**
*Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard** RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 58b, the second bit- the best bit.

Garthok the Thunder Boar, the Avatar of Talos has been sent packing- back to wherever the angry boar came from. The storm overhead is fast fading, soon after the Dreadwood- or at least this part of it, will know peace.

The Dark Squad, except for Newt, are however pretty beaten up.

Newt quickly finds a spot to erect a Leomund's Tiny Hut, and then invites his boon colleagues inside. Just to make clear in the preceding climactic fracas the tabaxi took just four points of damage, I think he cut his hand when the bottle of gnoll's blood he used to make his protective circle shattered.

Ram meantime is bleeding from hundreds of tiny cuts, and has been pummelled almost into unconsciousness by the shambling mound.

Daktari was down below a quarter of his hit points, and that's hard to do to a perma-raging barbarian, he has also just spent five turns inside the shambling mound- so he ain't that fresh smelling.

Vinnie is well beyond bloodied- now that he's back in shifter form, he also burned through one-and-a-half of his wildshape forms.

So, there's a bit of an atmosphere inside the Tiny Hut.

The chatter starts with questions for Vinnie, in summary- what's with the Moonboar, dude?

The druid reveals what little he knows, which is just what he was told by the strange female voice in his head, and then...

Newt, rather sensibly- at least I thought so at the time, counsels Vinnie about the foolishness of listening to the voices in your head. Particularly if said voices claim to be all-powerful (or similar) and are complimentary, and flatter the listener's ego. This strange woman who speaks to the druid could, Newt fears, attempt to lead him astray.

Nobody is sure how much of the above is irony, and Bear (playing Newt) isn't telling- however everyone was laughing at the time.

[Newt cautions Vinnie regarding his foolish behaviour 200 XP]

But then comes rest, and healing, and... well, lots more chatter, and the storm- well, that packs up its stuff and heads on home. By the time the Dark Squad emerge from their temporary abode the weather has changed for the much better. It's a lovely spring evening in the Dreadwood.

Although Vinnie is still not happy with the situation, the druid- as is his want, makes a short speech about the need to keep such ancient holy sites (the standing stones) free from the taint of Talos. Then, in a moment of genius, the druid grabs out the Quaal's Feather Token (Tree) that he has been carrying around in his backpack since the 17th of Kythorn last year.

Note, this item was given to the Dark Squad by Ysdrayal, the Kobold Queen, all the way back in the Sunless Citadel.

Vinnie drops the feather, the token curves and scuds its way down into the centre of the stone circle, and then... it disappears.

To be replaced by a green sprouting bud, which quickly grows into a thrusting seedling, then into a sapling, until finally in a surge of groaning and urgent nature a great sprawling oak tree occupies the spot.




*Vinnie pimps the standing stones. "Zere, zat is tres tres bet-er!"*

Birdsong is heard just moments later.

Vinnie, grinning now, steps out of the circle- heading back to his smiling friends.

What a beautiful moment.

Although...

There's a thud behind the druid, and then another.

Footsteps.

Someone, or something, with huge feet.

Vinnie turns to stare at...

A treant.

The massive aged plant creature stretches its limbs and branches as if awaking from a particularly long sleep.

“This is nice, where am I? Who are you people?” The treant asks in its rumbling drawn-out brogue.

The Dark Squad are sore amazed.

Eventually, after a variety of questions get asked, and sometimes answered, introductions are at last made.

And the funniest thing, from my POV, is this next bit took fifteen or twenty minutes of chatter to get around to.

The treant's name is...




*Wildroot! *

And if you remember any of the below, taken from the list of prophecies et al, written up in session 29 here on ENWorld-

SESSION 19- Belphegor’s words to Newt in the sinkhole of the Forge of Fury.

“Tell Wildroot that you wish to join the pact of the flame, resist the urge to burn the woodsman to the ground- he will set you to your task.”

“Discover the last ancestor, she that lives under the cover of darkness- the hag will have the answers.”

“When the hands move the end will have begun.”

“WAIT!”

“For the pale dwarf without a face to beg you- only then should you take the ghost home.”

So, here's Wildroot, he's been in Vinnie's backpack for going on eleven months now.

There follows a lot more questions, and the Dark Squad are truffling for plot and, at last, have got a grip- on something. The conversation goes on for a good long while, and the Dark Squad keep on coming back for more. They keep thinking of other things to ask Wildroot.

The Dark Squad however learn the following-

Wildroot knows all about the Pact of the Flame, an ancient organisation that started in this region, its task to make safe 'the people' (Elves, specifically the wood elves in the region) from the depredations of their greatest enemy. The dragons. In particular large fire breathing dragons that sought to burn and destroy the forests and the lands (and, of course, the aforementioned wood elves).
Just to make clear, the Pact of the Flame seeks to extinguish fires, rather than start them- Newt doesn't look happy when he learns this. He also gets Belphegor's joke now- “resist the urge to burn the woodsman to the ground.” Wildroot is a 'man' made of wood.
The Pact of the Flame is properly ancient, it started when the elves were the first people, thousands of years before Dale Reckoning and the age of men.      
Wildroot needs to check in with his friends- he's been stuck in Vinnie's pocket and/or the Sunless Citadel for a while. Therefore, after he is done talking to the Dark Squad, he will be heading back to his home in Silverstand, a woods not so far away from here. He will get back to guarding the Moon Pool there.
Vinnie is looking for a Moon Pool, the female voice in his head told him he would find his answers there. That fits.
The Dark Squad therefore agree to come and visit Wildroot at the Moon Pool, when they have concluded their business with the Falcon.  
Wildroot will explain, later at the Silverstand Moon Pool, what tasks the Dark Squad will have to complete to join the Pact of the Flame. They will, the treant further explains, each have to 'enter' the Moon Pool, to prove their worth- or else to experience the power of the ancient artefact.
The Dark Squad should also inform the Falcon that Wildroot is back in the game, she will help the adventurers, the treant further assures them.
That's pretty much it, although... well, lots of other stuff gets asked or said.

For instance...

Oddly, Wildroot thinks, at first, that the Dark Squad are The Eyes in the Night, a group of adventurers he remembers meeting, perhaps many years ago, he thinks- the treant is still a little out of sorts. After further chatter the treant remembers that The Eyes in the Night however very definitely had five members, including a crazy maniac wood elf with twin scimitars.

Buggles?

The above information causes a little consternation amongst the ranks- some of the PCs/Players think that they are The Eyes in the Night, and the Dark Squad. Although Vinnie is of the opinion that the Dark Squad are a reincarnation (in some way) of a group of adventurers called The Eyes in the Night.

Spitballing the druid goes on to suggest that the present threat/action (Ashardalon, the Time of Ash, etc.) has perhaps played out many times before, perhaps...

Have the Dark Squad, at last, found a corner piece of the puzzle?

But, there's more...

At some point during the chatter Vinnie shows Wildroot the small token that the Dark Squad were gifted by Daktari's people the Sky Pony Uthgardt barbarians, a coin sized object with a maze on one side- the other side blank.




*Remember this?*

Wildroot is of the opinion that all of the members of The Eyes in the Night should have one of these items.

The Dark Squad are now certain, they're looking for more of these odd buttons- they're part of the puzzle somehow.

Wildroot however does not know what purpose the odd buttons serve, only that they are important in some way.

Later, Newt asks Wildroot about the story of the man and the crocodile, this is yet another of the prophecies the Dark Squad have been working on, a story they were told by the ghost dwarf mage all the way back in the forges. A story that was told to the ghost dwarf mage by Durgeddin the Black.

Newt, of late, has been asking more or less everyone and anyone (Granny Frogwart, the Falcon, several people in Saltmarsh etc.) about this tale- he keeps on trying to make sense of it.

Do you remember any of this-

SESSIONS 20 & 21- Arundil the Wizard's story of the Man & the Crocodile, delivered in the Forge of Fury-

“Ah, there you are- do you remember the story he told us about the man and the crocodile?”

“Man was sad because he had to cross the river which was full of crocodiles. Crocodile saw this and offered to safely transport man to the other side of his river kingdom.”

Long story short… Crocodile takes man safely to the far bank, although before ferrying him across he makes man promise to pay back the favour.

On the far bank crocodile immediately cashes in his favour, asking the man to reciprocate and carry him on his back across the kingdom of man.

Man tries to worm out of his obligation but caught in his promise has to return the favour.

Man puts crocodile on his back and carries him across the kingdom of man…

At which point the ghostly dwarf asks the Dark Squad about the story- what does it mean?

A variety of answers are explored, mostly in SESSION 21, however Durgeddin’s reason for telling the story is also made clear-

The Man with the Crocodile on his back would benefit from being able to work together, and their ability to see further.

It's all very odd.

However, the tabaxi has an inkling that Wildroot will know the answer.

And...

Wildroot has no idea what the tabaxi is talking about.

So, why did I tell you this? Well, keep reading.

[Chatting with Wildroot 1250 XP]

The Dark Squad are eventually out of questions, and they've done plenty of healing and are now keen to explore the area- basically, where's the phat loot.




*Enter here for phat loot. Oh, and the Dark Squad were chatting with Wildroot for hours- it's night time now, hence the darkvision view.*

Wildroot watches over the Dark Squad as they discover, and then explore, three cave like lairs carved into the hill itself. Each cavern formerly home- they discover, to a (now dead) half-orc Talos adherent or two.




*The caverns beneath the hill, with lights on for easy viewing.*

There's plenty of treasure to be found, all of it obviously taken from the cult's victims. The Dark Squad have got plenty of time, and so there's lots of Detect Magic and Identify in use during their treasure-hunting. There are no stand-out (magic or insanely valuable) items in the hoard, and yet there are few stand-out moments.

Well role-played all of them.

Daktari finds a very nice ink pen (worth a few gp), the barbarian believes the item to be some sort of dagger, only with a very small blade.

Several members of the Dark Squad, but mostly Newt (I think, from memory) attempt to impress upon the barbarian the fact that the pen, it is said, is mightier than the sword.

Daktari is not at all happy with this kind of loose talk, he starts waving Shatterspike around and inviting any of his colleagues to come at him with the pen, let's see how that works out.

In conclusion Daktari states- “It is naughty word weapon, not mighty, it go in bag!”

Note, the bag in question is a bag of holding with just over 200lbs of saleable stuff (treasure) in atm.

A little later...

Vinnie finds a painting depicting a bucolic countryside scene, set in a beautiful woods- a crystal clear pool situated within the sylvan arbour. Oddly, when Vinnie views the scene there are scantily clad elven (perhaps) ladies frolicking in the water. None of his comrades however can see this scene.

Furthermore the druid, thinks he recognises one of the ladies in the pool.

Vinnie, of course, takes the painting- for later private perusal, he explains.

And then, a little later...

Newt finds a crocodile mask- a real/authentic and slightly scary-looking crocodile mask. The item isn't particularly valuable, but it's travelled a long way to be here today.

All the way from Chult, the jungle continent, Vinnie (correctly) suspects.

The place that Newt's ancestor's escaped from.

Funny that, he was just asking Wildroot about the story of Man and the Crocodile.

He's a little obsessed with the tale.

I know you really can't be 'a little' obsessed, but you get me.

The warlock, obviously, lays claim to the item- this after spending a small age further investigating the thing, but that's all of the story.

It's just an ornamental mask, from Chult.

But the Dark Squad have plenty more items to sell when they get back to Saltmarsh.

[Searching for the Talos bods treasure 300 XP]

Then, after yet more chatter and Wildroot's departure, a night's rest. Undisturbed- that's nice.

Then, the next morning, the journey back to the logging camp, Tarbin Tul and the ex-prisoners of Granny Frogwart should still be there, as will the Dark Squad's horses (except for Newt's- RIP).

Note, Daktari still has one level of Exhaustion after all of his raging on the previous day, but the Dark Squad have a purpose, and again there are no untoward encounters, and the going is good through the Dreadwood.




*Heading out of the Dreadwood, oh and look Silverstand is just to the west of Burle and the Falcon's Nest.*

That is until the adventurers are only an hour or two away from the logging camp, and it's mid afternoon, and all is well with the world- even in the Dreadwood.

And then there is music, a swaying perhaps slightly melancholy sound, but at the same time the tune is full of life, and also perhaps death- it's strange, haunting and alluring at the same time. The music comes from just a short way, perhaps, further into the trees.

The Dark Squad, of course, investigate.

They don't find the musicians, and yet the music seems to go on- perhaps. In a clearing are three beautiful, and dreamily clad, women- elven perhaps.




*Such nice music, and so very charming young ladies. The Dark Squad can't believe their luck.*

Then Vinnie fails his nature check, and none of the other adventurers even try rolling theirs, the Dark Squad (most of them) therefore wander gawping into the encounter.

Although, Ram avoids the situation entirely, the rogue instead ducks into the shadows and watches his companions, completely hidden from sight (with a Stealth '20').

Within the clearing, several moments later, and the three beguiling ladies are now dancing, seductively around the three grinning adventurers.

Daktari is lost to the moment, entirely charmed by the young lady that slowly circles the barbarian.

“You am love!” He confidently pronounces.

Newt meantime is still talking to his beautiful partner, but the tabaxi has his lute in his hands and is joining in with the escapade.

Only Vinnie retains his full faculty, the druid has the insight to understand what is going on here, and he's bargaining hard with the beautiful maiden before him. Sotto voce he's attempting to convince the divine creature(s) to release the barbarian from their spell, and to allow the Dark Squad to be on with their very important business.

But the beautiful fey is equally keen to keep a hold of the barbarian, at least for a little while.

The whispered negotiations continue between the druid and the- well, sounds like 'druid'. The charming woodland maiden goes on to explain that she and her sisters have only just recovered from a close encounter with a sharp-tongued wild elf, oddly the ranger was accompanied by a surly armoured skeleton.

Buggles!

But the druid still needs to strike a deal- if he wants to keep Daktari, or else he wants to know more about the fey creature's interactions with the wandering wild elf, but that however is all we have time for this evening.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-


    Back to the logging camp, then to the Falcon?

    To the Moon Pool.

    Goblins in the Dreadwood.

    Nightshade in the Dreadwood.

    To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.

    Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.     
Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Oh, very nice. So many plot threads getting pulled on, and well played the Squad in remembering all the threads!


----------



## Vincenzo Delvino

We absolutely dont check this very thread before (and sometimes during) every session...


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Excellent. As carborundum said, it's terrific to see several threads starting to knit together.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #059: Dark Squad Masters of Administration.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP**
*Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard** RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 59, and the Dark Squad are not really Masters of Administration, but this one was a very quiet session, because it was the denouement of the present adventure and a short session because two of the players were packing to go to a festival on the morrow.

So, we were just getting stuff done here- the admin, as it were.

The date is Eighth-day, 9th Mirtul, 1493 Year of the Purple Dragons
The time is 16:21 PM

But first, last we left the Dark Squad they were still in the Dreadwood, and Vinnie was bargaining hard with a trio of forest maidens in order to get their charmed barbarian back.

“You am love!” Daktari confidently pronounces and gurns some more at the beautiful creature that dances around him.

Just for info the forest maidens are, of course, a trio of dryads.

So, here's what goes on...

Vinnie keeps on bargaining hard, he's direct but extremely polite with it. Then however, Newt finally works out what's going on here- the dryads are trying to 'possess his mind' he states/shrieks, it's always a drama with the tabaxi.

Soon after Vinnie is having to talk down a snarling Newt- who is now making threats, while still trying to convince the dryads to let Daktari go.

The barbarian is still gurning, still dancing... and still in love.

Ram, if you remember, is watching the scene unfold from deep within the foliage (and with a '20' stealth).

He doesn't get involved, unless, well... he has to get involved, and then it usually gets bloody.

Eventually, and its a windy road- eventually, a deal is done- the dryads are gifted sweets, and vials of perfume, all stolen from Granny Frogwart's lair.

The Dark Squad further agree to lend Daktari to the woods-folk, but only for a night.

Just to make clear, the dryads require the services of the barbarian in order, they very sincerely state, to put some shelves up. They need the northern hunk for his DIY skills.

Anyway, a deal is done and the Dark Squad give up their barbarian for the night, Newt conjures a Tiny Hut nearby and the gang shuffle inside for another lonesome overnight in the Dreadwood.

But the Dreadwood has been fixed, or at least this part of it is not as dangerous as it once was, now the lightning worshipping half-orc fools have been put to the spell and sword.

The night passes without incident, although, well two things-

First off, the remainder of the Dark Squad have to relocate their Leomund's Tiny Hut further away from the action.

The reason- every now and then Daktari's cod-Russain voice shatters the night's silence-

“I am hammering good, yes?”

“I have magnificent tool, yes!”

“I have wood!”

And other attempts at the double-entendre.

[Daktari does DIY for the Dryads 300 XP]

Secondly, the remainder of the Squad decide to have a chat about things, actually- or rather very specifically- Vinnie has a chat with Newt, about the summoning of demons.

The chatter goes on a while, and its entirely in character- with Vinnie making a series of speeches, some of them very emotive- and well thought out. About the ethics of the situation, mainly- the folly of bringing demons and devils into the world.

[Vinnie makes a few speeches 200 XP]

Basically, it's not a good idea.

Newt is as quiet as Vinnie with his answers, and as considered, but the tabaxi has an entirely different position.

“A demon/devil is just a tool- to be used and then discarded.”

Also,

“No-one should seek to limit my power!”

Newt's further replies are more subtle, but still strewn with half-evoked threats.

But, y'know, in a very/semi-nice way.

This goes on for a good while- nearly thirty minutes of it (real time), Ram- eventually, gets dragged into the verbal sparring.

The rogue, perhaps, is the voice of reason- or else just a pragmatist.

A precis of Ram's thoughts follows, as addressed to Newt-

“Summon whatever you like, but keep in mind that at some point you are going to mess up, and then we're going to have to deal with an extra potentially nasty enemy.”

“When this happens”, the rogue assures the tabaxi, “there will be consequences- depending on just how much running amok the demon, or devil- whatever it is, gets up to.”

“Yer, get me?”

It's one of Ram's longer speeches.

[Chatter about the summoning of Devils/Demons and the like 400 XP]

The discussion levels out after Ram's intrusion, and diverts into more chatter about the state of the plot- the Pact of the Flame, and a variety of other hints and clues the Dark Squad have recently uncovered.

[More chat about the various prophecies 200 XP]

Then, after a good night's rest, early morning- Daktari returns to the fold, alas the barbarian has been 'hammering' all night and so is still very much exhausted.

And so a slow trudge back to the logging camp follows, note Daktari regales his colleagues en route with tails of his handyman exploits-

“I put up shelves real good!”

And so it goes.

But the Dark Squad are on the move, they spend less than ten minutes at the logging camp. A little more chatter with the foreman there, then they gather up their belongings, and their mounts- then with Tarbin Tul and Granny Frogwart's five ex-prisoners head off again- out of the Dreadwood, and all the way back to the Falcon's Nest.

At least that's the plan.

It's a long journey they have ahead, another ten plus hours of travel, but they're soon out of the Dreadwood and back to spring fields and meadows, and very suddenly all is well with the world again.

The Dreadwood does oppresive.




*"What's going on here?" Ram spots a bunch of ravens in a clearing in the Dreadwood.*

There is however, one strange encounter en route to the Falcon's abode, skirting around the Dreadwood Ram spots a strange act being played out within a small clearing, a little way into the woods. A flock of ravens surrounds a much scruffier member of their number- the chorus squawks, the scraggly raven in the centre squawks back, and on it goes.

Ram stops his colleagues in their tracks and then encourages Vinnie to observe the strange behaviour- what's going on here?

But the druid hasn't a clue.

Low roll.

Suddenly the action goes up a notch- the mob of ravens swoop in on the scruffy individual, but Ram's not having that. The rogue darts in with rapier drawn and manages to grab and thereby rescue the picked-upon raven, but not before the bird has been pecked and gouged, with one wing broken and it's lost an eye.

Remarkably, after the remainder of the ravens have fled, Vinnie steps in and cures the bird, which Ram- a little later, lets free.

Why the above you ask? Simples, a random roll on my Raging Swan Wilderness encounters table- love these. Besides, that may not be the last time the Ram sees this raven.

Maybe.

[Ram saves a raven 400 XP]

Then all the way back to the Falcon's Nest, a long and slow journey that takes ten more hours, it has been a very long day.

Particularly for Daktari who was hammering away all night.

But still time there's time for the Dark Squad to meet up with the Falcon and to tell their story, including the fact that the Talos worshipping boar bastards had summoned Garthok the Thunder Boar, an avatar of the Storm Lord.




*Back to the Falcon's Nest, it's reward time.*

Of course, the Dark Squad put paid to Garthok and they're the heroes of the hour, this tends to be the way most Dark Squad stories go. Obviously, the adventurers also catch the Falcon up with regard to the sudden appearance of Wildroot.

They also introduce the five ex-prisoners to the Falcon, and get the quintet to tell their story again.

[Talking to the Falcon about the Talos bastards 200 XP]

Then, lots more chatter, but first the Falcon pays the Dark Squad for the foes they have slaughtered in the Dreadwood. That done the Falcon completes her part of their deal, she tells the PCs what she knows about getting to meet Wildroot, and how to find the Goblin's Stair.

But of course the Dark Squad have already met Wildroot, keep reading...

To find the Moon Pool, and Wildroot- the guardian of the place, they must climb Silverhill and be within the circle of standing stones at its peek, at midnight, under the light of the moon. The adventurers must stay within the stone circle until the first rays of dawn strike the stones, and then descend Silverhill into Silverstand (an Elven wood). They must do no harm to any of the flora and fauna there, and make their way to the very centre of the forest, where they will find the Moon Pool. At midnight, under the light of the moon, Wildroot will appear, and answer questions. The Falcon states.




*Silverhill to Silverstand.*

Note, the PCs have of course already met Wildroot, and he's answered many of their questions, however the Treant has promised to set the Dark Squad to their tasks, this in line with Belphegor's prophecy. That needs to happen at the Moon Pool, and so they needed the info above.

Next up the Falcon tells the PCs all about Rasshold Sharp, an avaricious, mean and miserly gnome who lives in Blackedge. Normally the Falcon would counsel folk to avoid the miserable gnome, however Rasshold wasn't always such a bad fellow. His present demeanour is due to the fact that the poor unfortunate spent a year as a prisoner of Garblegutt, the Goblin King- who rules the Goblin's Stair.




*Rasshold Sharp lives here... Blackedge.*

The Falcon further explains that the adventurers are going to have to convince Rasshold to tell them the way to the Goblin's Stair, otherwise- well, they could spend a lifetime and still not find the place.

This, of course, must be done in order to complete Buggles' quest, if you remember-

Ancestor #5-
“*I am Golcanz and I am forgotten.
The answer you seek [Golcanz looks directly at Buggles] is at the bottom of the Goblin’s stair/stare.”*

Although the Dark Squad are not prioritising this venture atm.

[Info on Wildroot & the Goblin's Stair 400 XP]

Then sleep, because there's yet more chatter to come on the morrow, the Dark Squad- back when they first met the Falcon, asked her to help them to find a fifth member for the party, a hire, an NPC. Just to make clear, we're retro-fitting this bit, the deal is-

Daktari is now being played by Jim, he's not an NPC any longer.

Tarbin Tul, the bard, has retired- he's not cut out for adventuring.

Lastly, Ram is getting really bogged down in combat, he's missing Buggles, keep in mind the wood elf was a stone cold killer.

Therefore we've decided to try a Sidekick, from Tasha's.

And so, the next morning the Dark Squad get to interview four folk that are keen to get a spot in the Dark Squad, they are-

Candidate #1: Nib Addlespur.

“Hi there bigguns, I am Nib Addlespur of Redhill (a halfling village situated between Saltmarsh and the Farhill Mine). I'm a priestess of Yondalla, the matriarch goddess and protector of my people.”

“I've been working here for the Falcon, healing the sick and injured, teaching the children and generally helping out where I can. I've never been adventuring, ever, but I'm brave- and I assure you I am remarkably sturdy. And my spells will, no doubt, help when times are tough.”

“I understand the difference between the law in town, and the law in the wilds. I'm aware that things can get bloody, and nasty, when adventuring- but I think I'm up to the test. As long as the path of good and right is being followed...”

“This is my friend Lil, she's a goldfinch- she travels with me everywhere.”

Vinnie probes Nib- the druid has half-a-dozen questions, Ram and Daktari however have nothing to add.

Newt asks- “Can you see in the dark?”

Alas Nib cannot.

“Thank you for interviewing, you did very well. We'll let you know as soon as we can- we still have a few other people to see. Good luck!” Vinnie concludes.




*Left to right, top to bottom- Inverna, Galandro, Donnabella & Nib.*

Candidate #2: Galandro Luna.

“Hi there, I'm Galandro Luna- I'm originally from Amn, the merchant kingdom to the south. I came to Burle to find my fortune, maybe a year or so past. But the place seems as adept at stealing a man's future, it's just not as easy as I thought...”

“I have, over the last ten or so years, worked hard at my craft- I'm kinda a jack-of-all-trades. I don't have any spells to offer but I'm good with a sword, and a bow.”

“And I'm very helpful- and with a good range of skills- I'm nimble and stealthy, I can open locks and find traps. I can be very persuasive when I want to be, and love nothing more than entertaining folk with my fiddle.”

“I guess you'd call me an expert, but an expert at what- well, most things.”

Vinnie asks many more questions, Ram and Daktari say nowt, while Newt simply wants to know- “Can you see in the dark?”

Galandro cannot.

“Thank you for interviewing, you did very well. We'll let you know as soon as we can- we still have a few other people to see. Good luck!” Vinnie concludes.

Candidate #3: Donnabella Fiasco

“Hi there, I'm Donnabella Fiasco- I'm a mighty wizard, and I love unicorns. Neigh- Snoooort! They're so cute.”

“I trained in Waterdeep, my family ensured I had the best of tutors. I really do wuv unicorns- do you think we'll find one, in the woods perhaps?”

“I've not been in Burle very long, only a few months- it's a bit dirty, I prefer it here at the Falcon's Nest, it's much nicer.”

“Much more unicorny!”

“I'm an experienced adventurer, I've been in dungeons, and the Underdark, and the wilds- I can take care of myself, and my friends...”

“And any passing unicorns!”

“Yikes, I almost forget- the only thing I love, neaaarrrrlllyy as much as unicorns is...”

“...setting evil creatures on fire.”

Vinnie asks  a series of semi-pertinent questions, Ram & Daktari giggle behind their hands, and Newt...

“I think we have the fire-thing covered... Can you see in the dark?”

Donnabella cannot.

“Thank you for interviewing, you did very well. We'll let you know as soon as we can- we still have a few other people to see. Good luck!” Vinnie concludes.

Candidate #4: Inverna Nightbreeze.

Is pretty much too cool for skool from the get-go.

“Howdy, I'm Inverna Nightbreeze, a wild elf of the woods- but, this isn't my home patch. I travelled to Burle from the Dessarin Valley.”

“I'm a hire sword, and great with a blade, and nearly as good with a bow. I have my own plate armour and my own weapons- as I say, I've been doing this kind of work for years. Before some of you were even born.”

“Evil humanoids- goblins, hobgoblins, bugbears and particularly orcs- they need to die, they're a disease- I'm the cure.”

“I'm fine following orders, but I wont lead a suicide charge, treat me with respect- tell me what I need to know and I'll get the job done.”

“I don't mind when things get bloody.”

“Oh, and I can see in the dark just fine.”

There are very few questions for Inverna, it would be fair to say that all of the members of the Dark Squad are in agreement.

But, Inverna's not hired yet- that decision comes later, there are more inter-party chats to be had next session.

But, she's the favourite.

[interview for a Sidekick 400 XP]

Then onwards- there's more yet to do today. To Burle, which is a wild and woolly frontier town. The Dark Squad's next next task is to return Granny Frogwart's former prisoners to their homes and/or loved-ones. Four of the five prisoners came from here.

And so, Farley Chipsticks- a fifteen year old lad is returned to his farm worker family, and the folk here are overjoyed- the Dark Squad have made friends for life. The grandfather of the family has a healing potion he insists the adventurers take, and if the PCs ever need anything else- food, a place to stay, anything...




*Burle, in all its glory- looks a lot like Greenest... Shhh!*

Next up Lucy Cockaleekee is returned to the Pink Pussycat in Burle, a house of relaxation (if you catch my drift). Miss Laura, the madame, gives each of the PCs a free pass for their next visit. Daktari, politely, enquires whether Miss Laura needs any shelves putting up? As it happens she has a whole host of DIY projects that need attention, the big barbarian promises the madame that he will be back, after all- “I hammer good!”

Cpl. Frank Diddles is returned to the Eerie, a fortified keep situated in the centre of Burle, a place the inhabitants can run to in times of trouble. Frank is one of the thirty or so professional soldiers that keeps the peace in the frontier town. His colleagues are very glad to have him back, and the Dark Squad get to interview with a young Captain of the Watch, after it is very clear that they have friends here, should the need arise in the future.

Last on the list is Stig Horsetosser, a big man now in his middle years, Stig spent a good part of his life at sea, but for the last few years he's been working here in Burle, as a chef. The change of occupation he tells Vinnie, has fixed his life. He's a much more mellow man now that he's flipping burgers at the Burger Lord, a fine dining establishment in Burle owned by the halfling, Larry Goldenarches. The Dark Squad are feted at the restaurant, and over the course of the next few hours consume a meal fit for a... Burger Lord!




*Burger Lord!*

[Rewards for the return of Granny's prisoners 600 XP]

Which brings us to the last bit of Dark Squad admin, which takes a few more hours to sort out, and concludes at Wendall's. Wendall's as it happens is run by Wendall Ubton, a youngish dwarf, the place specialises in manufacturing all manner of armour and swords. Wendall has the contract to supply lots of places in the region, and so there's a wagon heading out of this place more or less every day, and tomorrow there's one making for Saltmarsh.

The Dark Squad persuade Wendall to allow Tarbin Tul and Big Al Kalhoon to also make the journey.

Note, Tarbin Tul has got a big bag of saleable items (the PCs have emptied their bag of holding), these need to be delivered to Winston in Saltmarsh- the halfling is the adventurers favourite fence.

Further note, Big Al promises to reward the Dark Squad when they return to Saltmarsh.  

[Wagon to Saltmarsh 200 XP]

That, at last, is what the Dark Squad got up to, more adventure- promise you, next time.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

    To the Moon Pool.

    Goblins in the Dreadwood.

    Nightshade in the Dreadwood.

    To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.

    Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.      
Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Love the interviews


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #060a: Before the Murder.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP**
*Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard** RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 60a, and only a short one as real life was afoot, although there's two parts to the write up of this session.

Before, and after, the murder...

So, atm we're still just getting the between adventure stuff done, and... well, chatting about lots of things.

The date is first-day, 11th Mirtul, 1493 Year of the Purple Dragons
The time is 17:41 PM

The Dark Squad are in the frontier town of Burle, and after returning Granny's ex-prisoners to their loved-ones the adventurers decide to get a room, and food, and maybe do a little information gathering, just to check the lay of the land hereabouts.

Ram leads the way, initially to the Dead Goblin Tavern, but on brief investigation the place is a naughty word-hole, and the adventurers don't want that kind of thing right now.

Therefore, next up to the Red House Inn, which is much more upmarket- full of fat-ish business men and women, well-dressed all of them. The men (in the majority) mostly puffing on cigars. There are also games of chance aplenty here, and fine dining in the restaurant, and on enquiry the place even has a few empty rooms available for the night.

Ram, who is taking charge here- odd, I know, but Jim/Haggis (Vinnie & Daktari) & Bear (Newt) are both still hung-over from the festival they just got back from.

Bear attended the festival dressed as a Goblin.

Don't ask- the youth of today.

The festival was called... Bloodwitch, Bloodbath, Blood... fest?

I can't remember, but I digress.

Ram's in charge here, and he's paying- rooms for the night, food and a round of drinks- and there's only a few coppers change from ten gold pieces. But, this is a nice place, the fare is good and there's no trouble to be had in here, so well worth the money.

After the meal Vinnie leaves his colleagues for a while and heads out of town, into the woods and fields nearby. The druid is looking to top up on some essential herbs. However, in the early evening light Vinnie spots activity in the Dreadwood just a few miles away, he sends Owly to reconnoitre.

But whatever it was has gone- moved on, all that can be detected is the sound of hoofed quadrupeds (probably) half-a-dozen of them, or thereabouts- horses? Boars?

Who knows?

Vinnie finishes his herb-gathering and then heads back to town, Burle...

Back to the Red House Inn.

While the druid's gone Ram gambles a little- and makes a profit, but only just. He also asks around about any local 'issues'. His fellow card and dice players talk about raiding goblins, gangs of them either attacking farmsteads or else caravans on the roads. However, it's goblin season atm, so there's nothing out of the ordinary to report.

Newt in the meantime finds a friend, and with a little chatter- and patter, the tabaxi gets the low down from one of the working girls here- Marlene. But there's not much interesting to tell, in all truth the tabaxi is mostly looking to make a few purchases on the morrow, the warlock is looking for a very specific vendor.

Last thing for the night- when Vinnie gets back, and after another discussion it is decided to offer Inverna Nightbreeze (see interviews last session) a spot in the Dark Squad, a note is therefore sent to the Falcon's Nest to pop the question.

Then, an early night, keep in mind the adventurers have been pretty much at full speed for the last tenday or more.

[Chatter and that 250 XP]

And in the morning, at breakfast, the Dark Squad make their proper introductions to Inverna Nightbreeze, the elven warrior is welcomed to the Squad, and happy to serve.

Then... shopping.

Newt has discovered that Colliver's General Store has a back room filled with lots of fine wares, however reportedly a secret signal is needed to gain admittance to this special part of the store. As it turns out, after further discussion with Ram, the Squad have a way in- from what Newt has learned it seems that Colliver's is very probably a front for whatever passes as the Thieves' Guild in Burle (maybe).

And so a short while later and the Dark Squad are in the aforementioned special store, and doing deals with Old Man Colliver himself, Ram's Thieves Cant is the 'Open Sesame'. The adventurers spend a good chunk of their hard-earned money- Ram haggles his way into a Cloak of Elvenkind, while Vinnie manages to locate some Slippers of Spider Climbing, the rest is just a few potions here and there (all healing).

Note, the PCs don't have lots of magic items- a +1 weapon, something +1 of protection (some of them) and... a few other wondrous items and the rest consumables. So, I don't mind them purchasing a few things here and there.

Also, I like them spending their money.

Then a visit by Newt to Madame Parsley's shop, the small but well-stocked place contains all manner of arcane and/or mystical goods, 99% of it mundane- but all of it esoteric. The Warlock purchases some specialist ink (to scribe spells) but in the process is given a warning, or else a premonition, by the ancient elf (Madame Parsley)- “You will have cause to visit the Wild Woods!”

Newt makes a note of this- there's no other info available from Madame P, however the tabaxi will be back to see her again, particularly if as the ancient elf says- he has cause to visit the Wild Woods in the course of his adventures.

[Shopping and that 400 XP]

Then more shopping, however Ram and Vinnie become aware that they, the Dark Squad, are being followed- a pair of gnomes are shadowing the group, as they go about their lawful happy-consumer business. Eventually a plan is put together, the Dark Squad will continue on their rounds, while Ram will drop back and attempt to follow, and observe, the pair of gnomes tailing them.

Thus it comes to pass that Ram, after trailing the gnomes for a while, creeps up to surprise the pair, point of fact the rogue terrifies the gnomes- leaves both of them screaming (briefly).

As it turns out the gnomes are not hired assassins, or anything similar.

A little later the two parties have a chat, this in a wooded copse a mile or so outside of Burle- this is a top secret conversation, the gnomes- Cpl Fiddlesticks and Sgt Dibbledob of the Squabblepot Guard, insist. The two gnome guards are on special assignment, they have been sent to find...

Vinnie.

They have a letter for the druid, here it is-




*Oh, that's nice- a letter from Arty.*

The text is as follows-

_Vincenzo
Saltmarsh

I am writing to you in the hope that you can help me, you and your companions in the Dark Squad. I am in trouble my friend, I know that we have only recently met but I hope that I can call you friend, but I digress- I really am in trouble deep.

I am at present awaiting trial in the gnome settlement of Squabblepot, the place that I have called home for the past five years.

It is burrow law that every gnome in my position be allowed someone to defend them- I chose you.

Will you help me?

I have no-one else.

Your friend,
Arty Swell. _

Arty Swell, if you remember, is the gnome alchemist and potion/pox-cure seller from Farhill Mine. Vinnie has had many many chats with the gnome in the past, and also bought a lot of alchemical equipment from the fellow- the druid is keen to start making his own potions. He's even paid Arty a little money to teach him a few brewing techniques.

Arty is Vinnie's friend.

However, Sgt Dibbledob explains- Arty Swell has been accused of murder, he's in trouble deep.

Will Vinnie help Arty? Will he come to Squabblepot to investigate the situation? Will he speak for the gnome alchemist at his trial? Will he?

Of course he will, Vinnie is the good guy.

[Vinnie, and the Dark Squad, agree to try to save Arty Swell 250 XP]

The rest of this session is in the next bit.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-


Save Arty Swell.    
To the Moon Pool.
Goblins in the Dreadwood.
Nightshade in the Dreadwood.
To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.
Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.      

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

There's never any chance to just calmly tick things off the old list without a new number 1 popping up - beautiful.


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> There's never any chance to just calmly tick things off the old list without a new number 1 popping up - beautiful.




You noticed that, lolz.

I put together the Arty Swell Murder Mystery pretty early on when I was building scenarios for this campaign. I figure if I don't get it played now then I never will, and there's some good (plot et al) for the PCs to find in there.

Saying that I can't wait for next week's session, we're only one turn into the Wild Goat Race and already several PCs (by which I mean players) are trying their very hardest to win the thing. We've even had the first- "he moved more squares than me" complaint, and as I say... turn one. I think it'll get a bit more fretful before the end.

*Apologies, the Wild Goat Race is in the next bit to be posted.*

Also, there's a lot to be said for Fantasy Grounds Unity, I resisted the change from FG to FGU, and now I'm regretting that, but loving FGU all the more.

At times there's another layer to the action, because PC #1 can only see what they can see on FGU, which quite often- if you're Ram out front and on your own is... some enemies, and none of your colleagues.

The line of sight has changed things.

It leads to conversations (mostly OOC) like this-

Jim playing Vinnie: What are we going to do about the giant Thunder Boar?
Kev playing Ram: Giant what?
Bear playing Newt: Thunder what?
Jim playing Vinnie: Surely you can see it Bear?
Bear playing Newt: Nope, there's a tree and a bunch of vegetation in the way, I can't see a thing?

Jim playing Vinnie: Vinnie screams to his colleagues to get over and help him- "Garthok. It iz Garthok- he iz enor-mouse! Elp moi!"

At which point the DM informs the druid that alas the raging storm somewhat drowns out Vinnie's shouts and screams, then bends a little and allows Newt (the closest PC) to make a Perception check to see if he heard anything- '9'. Nope.

So, the question is- Vinnie, what are you going to do about Garthok the Thunder Boar.

Then, after the above plays out we go to-

Kev playing Ram: What are we going to do about the huge Shambling Mound that has me in its grasp and has already engulfed Daktari?
Bear playing Newt: Shambling what?
Jim playing Vinnie (& Daktari): "I can't even see Daktari- where's he gone?

Oh, how we laughed.

Stay safe, and thanks for taking the time- appreciated.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #060b: Fast Goat to Squabblepot.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP**
*Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard** RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 60b, and only a short one as real life was afoot, although there's two parts to the write up of this session- this is the second bit, obviously.

We're adventuring again- Cpl Fiddlesticks and Sgt Dibbledob of the Squabblepot Guard have delivered a letter to Vinnie, the druid's friend and potion-making mentor- Arty Swell. has been accused of murder. The poor fellow wants Vinnie and the Dark Squad to help him, to save him, to investigate the matter.

Vinnie and the Dark Squad to the rescue, as always.

Also, and this one is for the players, there's a hefty chunk of plot to be found in here.

But here's the thing, and as explained to the Dark Squad by Sgt Dibbledob- Squabblepot is a closed burrow- this means that the gnome-warren is hidden, and strangers are not allowed to enter- usually. Arty's naming of Vinnie (& the Squad) to investigate/speak in his defence has proven to be the exception to this rule. The Dark Squad are going to be allowed in.

However, the burrow, Dibbledob further explains, can only be reached by a secret/hidden portal in the Dreadwood, and it's quite a way into the very dangerous forest, and time is of the essence.

The gnome guards however have come prepared, therefore soon after the Dark Squad get their collective gear together, and then make their way to the nearest point of the Dreadwood. There they rendezvous with their new gnome friends, who have the perfect answer to the transport problem- giant goats, slightly magical giant goats at that.

So, next up the Dark Squad get a crash course (excuse the pun) in how to ride a giant goat.

Note, these were the beasts Vinnie spotted in the Dreadwood, while out picking his herbs last evening.

The Dark Squad therefore spend an hour or more figuring out how to ride/control their new mounts, this activity however involves a trio of skill checks- during which at least two inspiration points (for re-rolls) get spent- the players are very keen. The results of these three checks generates the PCs Ride: Giant Goat skill.

As stated, all of the players/PCs do the very best they can to make sure their Ride: Giant Goat skill is high.

Just to say Vinnie and Daktari get the best results, the worst- Inverna, the new hire sidekick.

Then, as always, the naming of the giant goats-

Inverna rides Big Vern.
Ram rides Spartacus.
Vinnie rides Vin Van Goat.
Daktari rides Horny Pony, and last but by no means least-
Newt rides Belphegoat.




*Get cha' motor runnin'! Head out on the highway! Looking for adventure. In whatever comes your way! Yeah, Vinnie gonna make it happen. Take yer goat in a love embrace. Fire all Newt's spells at once and, watch the tabaxi explode in to space...*

Next, there are a bunch of rules that need to be explained to the players- including how Goat Control Checks work, how to use the giant goat's speed boost, and also how to turn the giant goat's magical headlights on (they're in the horns).

[Giant Goat Riding for beginners 500 XP]

Why all of the above you ask, well I'll tell you...

After three to four hours of unmolested riding fast through the Dreadwood, en route to the portal- and with the mounted Dark Squad following Cpl Fiddlesticks and Sgt Dibbledob, the company are all the way to the final rush.

Sgt Dibbledob rears his mount, and then points towards the track ahead-

“All routes lead to the portal, this is the final dash- a race to the finish?”

The Dark Squad heartily agree, Cpl Fiddlesticks sets the bet- 10gp for each rider in the pot- winner takes the lot.

Note, Newt has to borrow money from Daktari to pay his stake, I love it when 7th level characters have got no money. I'm doing my job.

Then- “Charge!”

Although, a final warning from Sgt Dibbledob- “Careful now lads, that bitch Nightshade has sent her orcs into the woods hereabouts. Last one across the bridge stinks like a goblin's armpit!”




*Gentlemen! Start your goats!*

And we're off...

So, the track is long- it should take approx. twenty turns to get to the finish line. There are multiple routes to the bridge, and with hazards aplenty en route. Furthermore any roll of '1', by any of the members of the Dark Squad (including Inverna), will cause the (otherwise beatific) DM to unleash a few orcs into play. Also, and keep this very much in mind- the PCs are racing each other to the end, some of them (all of them) are very competitive.

Very competitive.

But we only get one turn into the Wild Goat Race, then we're out of time for the session, I did say it was a short one.

The one turn of action however is very eventful, and more inspiration points get spent, and by the time the session ends Ram is (possibly) just ahead. The rogue has so far (in one turn, remember) managed to steer his mount, Spartacus, around/beneath a falling tree (as it falls) and then avoided another fallen log.

Vinnie is in second place (probably), he has avoided the same hazards as Ram but then taken a different route, racing Vin Van Goat into a wild leaf swarm/storm (not a monster, a hazard). The druid is struggling to see the track ahead.

Newt and Daktari have gone a completely different route altogether, the only hazard the pair have encountered is the goat chicane, the tabaxi- an angry rider (his Ride: Giant Goat skill is mostly Intimidate) manages to steer Belphegoat through the hazard. Alas Daktari overcooks the exit corner and the barbarian's giant goat, Horny Pony, spins off into a tree.




*Newt hangs on around the goat chicane, and then gets shot by an Orc- don't roll a '1' kids.*

But Newt rolled a '1' in there, and then spent an inspiration point to re-roll it.

But, I'm having that first '1'.

So, things are further complicated for this pair when a duo of orc archers start taking pot shots at them- Newt takes a hit, but then reacts by conjuring his Mirror Images- effectively there are now four identical tabaxi warlocks perched on the back of Belphegoat.

Daktari has to make a DC 18 Goat Control Check at the start of his next turn just to steer Horny Pony out of the tree he's lodged in, and the orcs are not going to stop shooting.

Inverna is taking the same route as Vinnie, alas the elven warrior is struggling- certainly in comparison with her new compatriots, she has not yet managed to control her charging beast- Big Vern.




*The Wild Goat Race is under way, note Daktari and Horny Goat are in a tree. Note in this pic I've turned the option on so that the N/PCs can see each other, rather than just their own darkvision-enabled  line of sight. Also note the two gnomes and their mounts are not on the map because... well, that'd be too much work, and besides the PCs just want to beat each other to the end (and come first).*

But that's all we have time for this evening.

[Wild Goat Race, hazards faced so far 300 XP]

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

    Win the Wild Goat Race.

    Save Arty Swell.

    To the Moon Pool.

    Goblins in the Dreadwood.

    Nightshade in the Dreadwood.

    To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.

    Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.      
Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Swoon


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #061: The Wild Goat Race (with PICTURES).

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP**
*Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard** RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 61, we started at about 7.45 PM,  and finished at nearly 11.30- with a couple of short breaks and... we've still not finished the Wild Goat Race. We're seventeen turns into the event, which has been fairly hilarious throughout, maybe two or three more turns to play out next session- and then we'll be done.

I did say it would take around twenty turns to play through, in the previous write-up.

It's been great so far.

It wasn't D&D, well- not really, it used D&D 5e rules (sorta) of course, but it was just car wars- only with giant goats, and a bunch of orcs, and a handful of zombies, and a myriad of other hazards.

Grab a coffee, here we go.

But first a little recap of the rules(-ish).

Giant goats move forty feet, left to their own devices- they move and then dash (move again), that's eighty feet in a turn.

PCs can, if they wish (which they all did- every turn), make a Ride: Giant Goat check at the start of their turn. If they pass this check (DC 15) then the they can 'control' their goat (including steer the beast). Additionally PCs in control of their giant goat can use their action to cause their mount to speed boost and dash again- total move 120 feet/turn, nice.

Hang on to the horns!

There are a bunch of hazards that need to be avoided, or else... well, you'll see. These hazards are much harder to avoid (or whatever) if the PC is not in control of their mount.

Charging giant goats, and they're pretty much always charging, can make a free attack against any creature that stands in their path, if this attack hits then the target must make a DC 13 strength check or else be knocked prone. At which point the giant goat gets a free trample attack against the prone enemy. The giant goat then rushes on (continues with their move). Note the giant goat can make multiple attacks during its move, i.e. ram and trample as many folk in its path as it can get to.

Note, regardless of the outcome of the goat's ram and/or trample attacks it continues to race, and dash on- generating, of course, plenty of opportunity attacks.

All opportunity attacks however are made not against the giant goat but against it's rider, these attacks however are all at disadvantage. Keep in mind the dynamic is these giant goat's are really moving fast.

The PCs are mostly just hanging on.

I think that's it really... that's pretty much all of the rules that I've made-up/bent to fit, obviously there's a few other considerations for when the PC falls off the goat, but nothing extraordinary.

Oh, but the runners and riders are-

Inverna rides Big Vern.
Ram rides Spartacus.
Vinnie rides Vin Van Goat.
Daktari rides Horny Pony, and last but by no means least-
Newt rides Belphergoat.

Also, probably worth mentioning that the race, sorta, has four parts to it, four sections to the track- I'll explain as I go on. I figure I can best tell this story using the screenshots that got taken at the time.

Also worth reminding you that Newt has conjured his Mirror Images, atm Belphergoat looks to have three tabaxi's riding him.

Here goes...




*The first section of the race track (starts top left), as you can see Route #3 (top) is a doddle, while Route #1 (bottom) is a bit of a bugger, although there's also plenty happening on Route #2 (middle). Don't worry, the three Players and their PCs are all on different routes- but the guy on the easy route (#3) is going to get the hard route in part three of the race, and vice-versa. You'll see.*

Ram, on route #3- top track is having it easy.




*Ram's giggling like a loon (top right), his fellow riders are a little less relaxed, they all really want to win this.*

Vinnie & Vin Van Goat charge on!

Note, whenever the PCs come to a point on the map when there are multiple directions the goat can go they need to make another check to convince their mount to head in which ever direction they (the PC) are steering the beast. This check is much more difficult to do with an out of control giant goat.

On the map these are marked as "Goat Which Way?"




*Alas Vinnie charges around the corner and spies Zombies on the track, you can see Vin Van Goat has already trampled one.*

Vinnie's dice are mostly on fire, also he and Daktari (Sky Pony, remember) have got the best Ride: Giant Goat skills.

Alas Ram's dice checks are less convincing.




*The Druid is moving fast, and catching up with Ram- note the Goat Which Way? pictured here, and beyond (to the north east) represent Part 2 of the race.*

But keep in mind that Inverna has got the worst Ride: Giant Goat skill.

Also, Newt and Daktari- both on the lower, longest route are also being hassled by orc archers, a pair of them generated when Newt rolled a '1' last session.

Any '1' brings orcs- them's the rules.

Newt gets shot twice (once a Mirror Image, the second hit's for him), and so slows enough to blast an orc archer to smithereens- just to get the temporary hit points.

Daktari is having other troubles, he wrapped his goat (Horny Pony) around a tree trying to drift around a Goat Chicane, show off. The barbarian then fails to control the goat and/or extract it from the vegetation. A little later he takes to carrying Horny Goat along the track- rushing past a bemused looking orc archer en route.

"It iz my turn ride next time." He informs the confused orc.

[Daktari carries Horny Pony 100 XP]



*The largest pool of light (top) is Ram leading Vinnie. The smallest pool of light (middle) is Inverna and Vern Goat in the process of trying to mow down zombies. The other (lower) pool of light is Newt & Daktari, they're rushing through a canyon and avoiding rolling boulders. Clearly this pair are in last place.*

Here's Inverna...




*Note, two of these zombies have been run over twice now- keep in mind this is comedy we're doing here.*

Then Vinnie goes for the nuclear option.




*What's going on here? Vinnie has summoned four more Giant Goats, and while all the Giant Goats have got their headlights on- two of the summoned four are sporting blue flashing lights. Vinnie has a police-goat-style escort.*

[Vinne has a Giant Goat entourage 200 XP]

This hazard (picture above) is called- 'When the Wind Blows", basically there's a gale blowing along here (from the circle to the circle). All riders must make a check for every ten feet their Giant Goat moves forward, failure and they're blown back ten feet.

Vinnie gets bonuses because his entourage are sheltering him from the howling wind.

He's catching up on Ram still.

However...




*Newt, who has been riding angry for a while now is further unimpressed- Zombies in the road ahead. Daktari in the meantime has gone off-road, trying to cut a corner, alas he then rolls a '1' and generates some orc warriors for him to play with.*

And here's what part two of the track looks like-




*Why's the middle of the lake blacked out- well, all of the PCs got to make a perception check to spot the easter egg in there, but all of them failed roll. Note, this bit of the track is just a run around the lake, part three starts bottom right. But what's that? There's a log jam across the river exiting the lake at the very bottom of the map?*

So, here's the big picture-




*Newt is riding over Zombies (middle left), with Inverna just ahead of the (now mostly furious) tabaxi. In the lead are Ram (on the right) being followed by Vinnie and his Giant Goat train. But what's this... Daktari is attempting to steer Horny Goat across the log-jam, the barbarian has found a short cut.*

[Daktari takes a short cut 100 XP]

Note, all of the PCs except Daktari have used up their inspiration points.

Which causes problems when Vinnie rolls a '1' and more orcs come out to play.




*Look! There's Daktari, the Sky Pony barbarian has caught up with Vinnie. Keep in mind Ram is still ahead of this pair...*

Ram surges back into the lead...




*It's all going so well for the young pretender to the Giant Goat Riding crown.*

Inverna & Newt?




*Right back at the top of the lake, fighting the wind to get around- and look, there's a bunch of orcs on the track ahead of the pair.*

Newt is really not happy.

And when I say Newt, I of course mean- Bear, who plays Newt.

Back at the front...




*Ram's across the ford (left), Vinnie's following on but there are more Orcs on the track. Daktari looks to be on a much easier route.*

And here's the big picture-




*Just for info that's Inverna all the way at the back (top).*

But then things get a bit webby, or else spidery, for Ram.

The rogue, who was on the easiest route previous is now on the most difficult path.




*Route #1 (Ram) has three Giant Spider webs blocking the track, and an actual Giant Spider shooting fresh webs at the rogue and his ride- Spartacus, and then there are the water jumps. Route #2 (Vinnie & Inverna) is down the river- it's slow going but there are very few hazards here. Route #3 is the real easy route, only there are Tangle Vines that need to be burst through, or else...*




*It's all going off- Vinnie (with Giant Goat train) is heading down the river, but he has lost a summoned Giant Goat (killed by an orc). Ram has at last broken through the webs and is looking to jump the river again. Inverna is just above this pair- just about to join the river route. Daktari, unable to burst through the Tangle Vines is trying desperately to hack his way through them... but that's Newt behind him.*

The tabaxi is catching up- he could go from last to first!




*Vinnie is heading further down the river- he's banking on there being another way out of the stream, keep in mind the players/PCs can't see what's ahead of them (much) on the map. Note bottom right, Newt didn't stop for the Tangle Vines, he just launched a Fireball into the mess (but avoiding Daktari & Horny Pony), to clear the way. *

[Newt fires his way through the Tangle Vines 100 XP]

Newt takes the lead, although seconds later Daktari remounts his goat and races on... but then fails to steer the creature south, the barbarian is now heading in the wrong direction.

But then lots more bad rolls (for some of the PCs) and now we're just about to enter the final part of the track.




*So, part four- the last stretch of the Wild Goat Race is everything beyond the river shown here, the finish line (a bridge) is to the left (but still a few turns away). Note Vinnie's in the lead, but just behind the Druid is Newt on Belphegoat. Alas Belphegoat has just refused to jump the river. Oh, and that's Ram all the way back in last place now- bad rolls.*

But then Belphegoat fails again to jump the river, even tips the tabaxi over its horns and into the wet. Newt really isn't happy, particularly as Daktari has just dashed past him, and look... there's Inverna.




*Then Newt rolls another '1' and a few more orcs, with a clutch of worg runts, come out of the woods and start attacking the warlock and his ride.*

Even Ram is back in sight.

And here's the last picture, and believe me it tells quite a story.




*From left to right: Vinnie has shot out into the lead with his entourage/escort- the bridge/finish line is maybe 2-3 turns further on and around the corner. That's Daktari in second, following on are Ram and Inverna- side-by-side, racing for the third spot. Oh, but what's that island of misery all the way to the right?*

Newt?

Belphegoat?

So, here's the thing- Newt, after being thrown by Belphegoat (into the river) for the second time has finally had enough. Therefore he repeatedly Fiery Blasts Belphegoat, but not quite to death.

Belphegoat is killed a few moments later by a worg runt, but not before the giant goat rams Newt right back.

[Newt versus Belphegoat 200 XP]

Newt (& Belphegoat) were stuck at the stream for nearly three turns, he made (and failed) eight checks to get his mount to leap the water.

Just as Belphegoat dies another worg and an orc warrior exit the forest, and start attacking the tabaxi, who's Mirror Image spell has since run its course.

The tabaxi warlock is now bloodied and in trouble.

So, the question is- will he figure a way out of this situation?

Will any of his colleagues stop to help?

Although even if he shouts very loudly then there's only a chance that Ram and/or Inverna will hear.

Oh, and here's a thing Bear (playing Newt), the tabaxi spots another orc warrior that's just about to exit the woods.

It's getting busy.

But that's all we have time for this evening.

[Wild Goat Race, hazards faced this session 2080 XP]
[Wild Goat Race, Zombies and Orcs (so far) 750 XP]

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

Win the Wild Goat Race.
Save Arty Swell.
To the Moon Pool.
Goblins in the Dreadwood.
Nightshade in the Dreadwood.
To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.
Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.     
Stay safe and well you lovely people.



Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Oh, that's gotta smart, kill stole before he could dedicate Belphegoat to Belphegore! 
I never saw that coming!


----------



## Richards

One of my players just purchased a dire goat as a riding mount for her dwarven cleric PC, so I'm not only enjoying the race but making notes for possible future use in my own campaign.

Johnathan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #062a: The Goat Started It.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 62a, we had a week off last week because my brother (Kev playing Ram) and his Mrs went off-grid for a short while, but now we're back.

And we're still Giant Goat racing, or at least some of us are...

If you remember from the previous session last place in the race (by far) is Newt. The tabaxi was formerly riding Belphegoat, however he blasted the beast in the last session (actually Belphegoat was savaged dead by a worg runt). Anyway, Newt isn't happy, it's a default setting (at times). The warlock is at present standing knee deep in a fast running stream (water isn't his element of choice) and is being attacked by an orc warrior accompanied by a pair of worgs.

The tabaxi is taking hits, he's bloodied already.

Oh, but the other runners and riders in the race are-

Inverna rides Big Vern.
Ram rides Spartacus.
Vinnie rides Vin Van Goat, and has a four giant goat entourage.
Daktari rides Horny Pony.

But then Ram, the dare-devil hero (sorta) hears Newt's screams (he had to pass a check to do so), and then manages to slow, stop and turn Spartacus. He dashes back towards the fray. The rogue arrives just in time to sink an arrow into the back of the orc warrior slicing the warlock.





*Ram's here to save the day. Note Newt is, as usual, surrounded by death. Nice.*

Then Newt gets blasting, and the orc warrior and one of the worg runts die- and once again all is well with the world.

Newt has some more temporary hit points and the fight is all but over- just one more mangy worg.

Then however yet another orc warrior emerges from the trees and buries both of its handaxes in the tabaxi.

Who is back to swearing and shouting again.

I think I've mentioned this before- Newt rants, or else Bear playing Newt rants. The great thing about Newt's rants are that the volume of the oratory wavers constantly- so he'll start off with something whispered and hissed.

“I will not succumb to your pathetic efforts you loathsome stinking pile of foetid...”

All low register- threats.

Then suddenly he'll start shouting...

But here's the thing- when he goes top-end his microphone can't handle it and it cuts out- it's as if the audio is censoring Newt's ranting shouts.

“I WILL [----] YOU, IN THE NAME OF [----] AND ALL THAT IS [----]! YOU [----]! [----]! AND ON FIRE!”

Most amusing.

But back to the what happened next...

The fight is pretty nasty (if your Newt- the worg takes another bite out of the tabaxi) but the outcome is never in doubt, although when the fracas comes to an end- with all enemies dead, Spartacus (Ram's ride) has also, alas, fled the scene.

Giant goats love to run.

[More orcs and worgs die 500 XP]

The rogue however manages to swiftly coral the beast, and then climb back aboard.

It's at this point that Ram spots the half-burnt and all-blasted remains of Belphegoat, “What happened?” He foolishly enquires of his tabaxi colleague.

“It broke, or... I broke it, we had a disagreement and we fought! I was victorious- as always!” Newt replies with a hiss.

“You killed your own goat? Belphegoat?” Ram's eyes widen, as Newt describes his new low.

But, “Yes! What of it!”, Newt will not be questioned.

“I bet I know who started the fight.” Ram adds as he walks Spartacus through the fast running stream, and then away from Newt.

“It started the fight!”, the tabaxi points accusingly at the shattered remains of Belphegoat, “When it threw me in the river!” Newt makes this very clear, and then adds- “Let me climb aboard, your beast can carry us both to the portal.”

“Nope.” Ram replies, as the rogue and his giant goat dash off back along the track, leaving the cursing and shouting tabaxi very quickly behind.

[Always pleasant chatting with Newt 250 XP]

Ram finishes the race second to last, Newt finishes ten or so minutes after the rogue.

He's not happy.

Surprise, surprise. 

But the winner of the giant goat race is...

Well, it goes down to the wire- there are a few more hazards for the three front runners (Vinnie, Daktari & Inverna) to overcome, including a series of rock slides and tumbling boulders set loose from the scree sloped sides of the ravine here.

There's also an old rotten wooden cart parked on the bridge that signifies the end of the race, and yet remarkably- even with Vinnie so far ahead, its Daktari who has it within his grasp to finish first (initiative is the barbarian's friend). 




*Vinnie just has to get across the bridge, and he's employing his goat entourage as blockers for the home straight. He really does want to win this- they all do (Did = Newt, and Ram).*

[Goat Race hazards 200 XP]

Alas, at the vital moment the Sky Pony barbarian fails to keep control of his mount- Horny Goat, and even after spending an inspiration point to attempt the check again.

Daktari ends his turn only ten feet short of the finish line, and mere seconds later- of course, is swiftly overtaken by Vinnie and his goat train.




*Initiative, it can be a bugger- not controlling Horny Goat costs Daktari the win, ten feet further (off the bridge) and that's the finish line. Note Inverna is in second here, she too will pip Daktari to the post.*

The druid, and his entourage, win the race.

[Vinnie FTW 1000 XP]

More remarkably Inverna with a glorious last minute sprint in which she aced every check manages to also pip Daktari to the post, the hired help comes in second- and she had the worst Ride: Giant Goat skill.

There is much rejoicing- and the paying of 10gp from each of the adventurers to Vinnie.

Except for Newt, the tabaxi doesn't pay, and after close questioning the reason is revealed. The sum total of the warlock's wealth is, well... I'll let him do it-

“I have one gold coin, 11 silver pieces and nearly 150 coppers. Don't worry Vincenzo, I'll pay you the full amount, when I have it. I always honour my debts.” The tabaxi hisses- part promise, part threat.

I love this guy- at least one of the other PCs has over a thousand gp salted away, but Newt- well, later on he finishes the condemned gnome- Arty Swell's, dinner (we'll get to this), he barely has money for food.

So, Newt turns up- eventually, and then guided by Sgt Dibbledob and Cpl Fiddlesticks- the gnome guards, remember, the Dark Squad et al head into the depths of the forest, and there discover the secret portal to Squabblepot.

The two gnomes ensure that each member of the Dark Squad first swears never to reveal the location of the portal. Although, none of the PCs know where the location actually is on the Dreadwood map anyway. That was, after all, the purpose of the race...

And then we tele-portal to Squabblepot, leaving the giant goats behind.

Although... the portal, it's an odd looking device- and so, as always, the members of the Dark Squad have questions, and furthermore they desire to make various skill checks.




*The Squabblepot Portal.*

Eventually, and it takes a while, Newt recognises the symbol- although he's no idea what the design represents, it looks like an image that was woven into the blanket he slept in when he was a child back in his family home. A blanket that his parents brought with them when they escaped from bondage in Chult.

Most odd.

[The Squabblepot portal 100 XP]

But that's all for now, session 62b and the Dark Squad's investigation is next up, see you there.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

    Save Arty Swell.

To the Moon Pool.​ 
Goblins in the Dreadwood.​ 
Nightshade in the Dreadwood.​ 
To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.​ 
Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.​

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #062b: 24/48/72* Hours to Save Arty Swell [*Delete as appropriate]. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 62b, keeping up?

It's a cracker, I got the nod from Jim at work the day after the session- “very good, didn't expect that”, which works for me, that's all the encouragement I need.

The Dark Squad and their companions, after a technicolour whirl through the weave, suddenly find themselves standing in a low ceilinged but wide tunnel like chamber, ahead of them are a bunch of important/respectable looking gnomes- the welcoming committee. The place however seems to be a subterranean market, there are also a bunch of gnome stallholders and their customers present, all of whom have stopped to gawp at our heroes.




*Welcome to Squabblepot.*

But back to the Squabblepot welcoming committee.

Introductions are made, the welcoming gnomes are-

Habblepop of Garl, a priest (of Garl Glittergold)- he does a lot of the talking.

Note- Vinnie refers to him as 'Monsieur Po-puh!', throughout the chat that follows.

Magistrate Halfberk, who will try Arty's case.

Burrow Warden Fifthstrike, who is mostly meat in the room.

And, Sgt Ecky Thump, a senior member of the Squabblepot Guard.

So, after introductions the story.

In precis- Arty Swell has been accused of murder, his trial will take place- in accordance with burrow law- seventy-two hours after Arty's Speaker (for which read lawyer (for which read- Vinnie)) has been introduced to his client.

Basically, the Dark Squad have seventy two hours to investigate and solve the case, then Vinnie must stand up before the gnome magistrate and tell him how.

When the seventy two hours start Vinnie (primarily) and the Dark Squad will be given full range- to go wherever they must, and to talk with whoever they should. In short to do all that they can to investigate this fateful/fatal incident. When the time's up, of course, the trial will begin- with Vinnie presenting his findings.

Note, Sgt Ecky Thump will facilitate the investigation, she'll be acting as liaison within the burrow.

The Dark Squad, after a little more chatter, are in agreement- they'll take the job, when do we start?

Well... the gnome reception committee are concerned that more than one of the Dark Squad's number- Newt & Daktari, seem to be be pretty beaten up at the moment (they're both bloodied). Habblepop therefore suggests that the Dark Squad put off their investigation for just a short while, they will be allowed to sleep, heal and rest without the burrow- here in the market cavern, and then begin their 72 hours investigation on the morrow. When they meet with Arty and hear his story.

Once again, the Dark Squad are in agreement.

Such a nice DM. Then again, I know what's coming.

Also, what's the deal with the 24/48/72 hours to save Arty Swell?

That's a ruse, or else a bit of fluff. The DM advises the players that the GP-value reward for solving this case and (perhaps) saving Arty Swell (should he prove to be innocent) is based on the time it takes the PCs to get to the bottom of the mystery.

However, the Dark Squad- after their initial interview with Arty must state definitively how long they will take to solve the case.

They have three options-

1) To confidently say that they'll have the whole thing wrapped up in just 24 hours, and if they do so their reward will be 5,000gp of alchemical stuff (potions and the like).

That's a lot of gold pieces, and this DM thought a kind of warning- to do this task in 24 hours, well... it's going to prove to be very difficult.

Note, the reward will be paid in instalments.

Further note, if the Dark Squad chose this option and fail to crack the case in 24 hours then they only receive half of the rewards listed below for options 2) and 3).

Keep in mind the trial starts in 72 hours, that's a fixed point.

Option 2) is to hedge their bets and say that they will solve the case in 48 hours, success and they'll receive 3,000 gp of alchemical products as above.

Note, as above, if they select this option and fail to solve the mystery in 48 hours then they only receive half the listed reward below.

Lastly, option 3) is to dither and say that they will have the truth in 72 hours, success and they will receive just 1,000gp of alchemical    products as above.

There is, of course, a fourth option-

Failure.

The rules explained, and keep in mind this is just gamist stuff, the PCs still have 72 hours to solve the mystery in-game. It's only how quick they are which effects the reward money that's up for grabs here.

So, a meal and a good night's rest, note the various members of the Dark Squad purchase fresh food from the stallholders before retiring, all save Newt that is. The tabaxi can't afford to buy food, he therefore consumes the last of his trail rations.

There's a little inter-Dark Squad chatter after the market closes down and the tabaxi fires up his Leomund's Tiny Hut.

The talk is instigated by Newt- “I don't like it Vinnie, stuck down here with all these fiddling little things (he means gnomes). What if they seek to attack us? We should get Ram to open the burrow door, I'll put them all to the flame while they slumber? Imagine the fun we could have. Also, if we kill them all- we will, most likely, have punished the one responsible for this terrible crime, a just outcome.”

It takes a while but eventually Newt is persuaded to leave off the incinerating for a little while longer.

Newt was on fire tonight with his caterwauling disdain/dislike/disgust of all things not him, that and his ever-present effervescent paranoia.

There was a moment earlier in the piece when Newt was complaining, and generally airing his suspicions that the gnomes were out to kill the Dark Squad, maybe- but definitely him, specifically.

Vinnie was trying, of course, to calm the cat-man down- “Why do yew sink zis?”

“Dammit Vinnie, they keep staring at me... us! Me!” Newt yowls.

Leaving Vinnie to patiently explain, as the reception committee did earlier- this is a closed burrow, there hasn't been a non-gnome in Squabblepot for decades, perhaps a century. Likewise, there have been no violent crimes here for at least a generation, folk here are anxious, and uneasy, and particularly now that there are also strangers about.

Also, as Vinnie explains for possibly the 400th time so far in these adventures, a seven foot tall walking cat-man is not an everyday sight even in Waterdeep, the most populous place on the Sword Coast. In precis- everyone, everywhere stares at Newt, all of the time- he's odd, and that's before he opens his mouth and starts spouting his particular brand of home-made terror.

[Rest and chatter 200 XP]

Then, the next morning-  early to rise and Sgt Ecky Thump of the Squabblepot Guard is on hand to escort the Dark Squad straight to Arty, who is being held in the only cell that exists in Squabblepot.

The burrow- the Dark Squad are reminded, yet again, is almost crime free, certainly there hasn't been a violent crime here for generations.

This fact however many times it gets said is seemingly incomprehensible to at least one member of the Dark Squad.

Actually, to just one member of the Dark Squad.

Still, Newt.

In fact the tabaxi begins the interview with Arty with a few more words of his homespun wisdom, “don't fret Arty, remember- if at any time there are two people in a room, one will most surely wish to murder the other. It is just a fact of life...” the cat-man nods sagely as he delivers yet another pearl to swine.




*Interview with Arty, Squabblepot is built for big-folk, it's all a little bit cramped.*

I think he made Arty cry.

I'm certain I heard Vinnie crying.

[Two people in a room... 200 XP]

Anyway, here's Arty's story in brief-

“Three nights ago I got home from my work at the Farhill Mine. I did a little shopping at the market and said hello to a few folk on the way back into the burrow. I went back to my rooms, then prepared and ate dinner.”

“I think.”

Arty's memory of that evening, as it turns out, is a little hazy.

“The next thing I remember of that evening, and it must have been much later... I was suddenly aware that I was in one of the meeting rooms, there were four other gnomes present. I remember looking down to see my bloodied knife in my bloody hand- and the unmoving body of young Cali Brightsong lying directly before me.”

“Later, the moment before this came back to me- I remember stabbing Cali Brightsong.”

The memory makes Arty cry some more.

He has however no idea why he stabbed Cali Brightsong.

Then, well- Arty explains he was swiftly captured by the other gnomes in the meeting room (he provides the names of the others present), but by then it was all too late for Cali- she was dead.

"She is dead."

That's pretty much it, save for more tears from Arty.

There follows lots of chatter, names are taken, what route did Arty take, who was where, who is Cali, and a myriad other questions.

Arty also takes the time to replay a little of his life-story- studying in his father's alchemist shop in Waterdeep “Swells to get Well!”, marrying and moving to Triboar, then the death of his wife from itching pox, his wandering ways around the Dessarin Valley, and finally- seven years ago, his being accepted into Squabblepot Burrow.

The chatter goes on some more- the Dark Squad have more questions.

After a good twenty minutes of circling Ram has a great idea, let's go Crimewatch on this mystery- let's do a recreation/walk-through. Let's take Arty back to the start of his journey home on that fateful evening, and from there replay the entire event, investigating and interrogating all available witnesses as we go.

As I say, great work.

[Interview Arty and walk-through idea 600 XP]

Sgt Ecky Thump is all good with this, and so it comes to pass.

Keep in mind that the Dark Squad are moving quickly now.

Why you ask?

Because they've decided to solve this mystery in just 24 hours, no dissenters.

They have big balls this mob, if you'll pardon my French.

And just to make clear, should they fail to prove Arty's innocence of the crime then the punishment for the gnome is most likely- death, best case scenario- banishment (and the shame that this brings). Note the gnome hierarchy/welcoming committee are equally upset at the prospect of this. These are good folk, they abhor violence.

So, back to the market cavern with Arty, and of course Sgt Ecky Thump in tow, folk here don't know quite what to make of the investigative team, however three stallholders are on hand to confirm Arty's timings and his actions on the evening in question.

Then more chatter with one of the guard's (Meera Slowpuddle) on the great door of the burrow, she spoke with Arty on the evening in question; and the same again with accompanying interview with another gnome (Jackson Fishpaste) who saw and briefly spoke with Arty while he was en route to his rooms.




*The crime reconstruction- chatting with Jackson Fishpaste, Meera Slowpuddle's interview having just concluded.*

Everything so far checks out, however- in confidence the two gnomes above that spoke with Arty, Meera & Jackson- both friends of the alchemist, eventually let it be known that Arty is a bit of a loner, he doesn't make friends easily. He's also a new burrow, he's not Squabblepot born and bred, an outsider. Also, Arty works in the mines, this too is frowned upon. Both also make clear that Arty's presence within the burrow is a boon- he's a very capable alchemist, his potions- freely given, have saved several members of the burrow.

In summary, Arty's different- odd even, a bit of an outsider, but very useful.

After yet more questioning follows, however the Dark Squad are reassured, Arty has no actual enemies- no-one in Squabblepot has enemies. The very idea is alien to both of the gnomes being questioned.

Newt, of course, simply doesn't understand, or believe, Meera and Jackson's words.

Newt has enemies everywhere, even amongst his friends (at times).

[Interview with Meera & Jackson 250 XP]

Next stop- Arty's rooms, the place has been secured but Sgt Thump has the key. It's a comfortable chamber- built in cupboards, a bed, a stove, a table with cushions. The Dark Squad (very carefully) search everywhere. This after confirming that Arty had for some reason only ate half his dinner on the evening in question. It's three days old- the food, but Newt is hungry and so, “waste not want not”, he snaffles it down.




*Arty's room, note the DM and Arty have been very specifically using the word rooms- with an 'S', the plural, at every instant. Obvs the players didn't pick up on this at the time- hence their surprise/shock.*

The search however turns up a mystery, or else- very well hidden beneath a barrel in a cupboard/storage space is a trapdoor set in the floor.

“What's down there?” Ram asks.

“The basement, and my labs.” Arty eventually replies, somewhat sheepishly.

Which, of course, leads to yet more chatter with the gnome, who it now seems is reluctant to say too much more.

Ram is very keen to know why Arty didn't tell the Dark Squad about the trapdoor before they started their search, it would have saved a little time.

Arty carefully explains to his friend Vinnie- “my lab is private, my formulas, my research... well, it's private. Besides, what has my alchemical work got to do with my present predicament?”

Ram is still suspicious (actually very suspicious), and he's not alone.

[Info about Arty's secret lab 250 XP]

Sgt Ecky Thump has seen enough, the Dark Squad can ask a few more questions but then Arty's going back to his cell, if the PCs want to continue their interview it will have to take place there.

The Dark Squad, and in particular, Newt have one more question for the gnome alchemist- or rather not a question, a Suggestion (capital letter because I mean the spell Suggestion).

Newt suggests that Arty “Tell me the story of that fateful evening again- but don't leave anything out this time.”

Arty duly fails his save, and so does just that- he repeats word-for-word the story he told the Dark Squad earlier, with no new info.

And so Sgt Thump takes Arty back to his cell, the Dark Squad will be back for more chat after they have investigated Arty's rooms thoroughly.

[Newt's Suggestion to Arty 200 XP]

Below Arty's room, which by the way contains nothing suspicious, is a storeroom- mostly dry goods, also preserves and the like.

But then the Dark Squad come up with yet another clever plan, hatched by Vinnie this time- “If zer iz a see-kret axe-ess point to iz labz down ear, zen zer will be tracks too zis place. E wud axe-ess iz labs evry day, don't yew sink?”

And so it proves, and it's Inverna that finds an odd but oft-repeated trail through the dust and dirt here- the trail ends at a crate, beneath which is yet another well-hidden trapdoor.

And when Ram gets it open he gets a magic missile or two in the face.

The rogue is really not happy, and he's usually Mr. Calm.

“He should have told us about the trap. If he was a friend. He's hiding summats, mark my words.”

Which just about qualifies as Ram's longest speech, certainly for a while.




*Right, the basement- Inverna finds a well-hidden trapdoor. Left, a storage chamber- Arty's Lab?*

The Dark Squad descend- Ram first, as always, into a very well made foyer come storage room, with two doors exiting the place. The barrels and crates stored here contain unused/new alchemical equipment- mostly glassware and the like, but also sacks of some of the more mundane ingredients.

[Into Arty's Lab? 200 XP]

There's also a bunch of paperwork here- a lot of it is written in gnomish, and yet Vinnie has enough background knowledge to recognise that the stuff for what it is- inventories, ingredients orders, receipts etc.

Nothing incriminating.

Ram therefore gets to work on one of the doors, it takes a while but eventually he gets it open- and is seconds later shot by a poisoned dart. A pair of the things spring from the lock as the portal is opened, the rogue manages to dodge the first only to move directly into line with the second poisoned dart, it hurts.

It hurts bad, Ram is bloodied and needs healing.

He's also as close as he has ever been to losing his cool.

“That's it! Your friend Arty”, he growls while staring hard at Vinnie, “will answer for this!”

There's a brief discussion about Arty's lack of forthrightness, but curiosity gets the better of the Dark Squad- ahead is a low-ceilinged library, containing shelves crammed with books. The Dark Squad investigate, cautiously and carefully. They're not taking any of the tomes and notebooks from the shelves, just trying to spot anything odd or out of the ordinary.

But... nothing.

Keep in mind they're moving quickly still.

Vinnie investigates more paperwork at a desk, but struggles to make any sense of it- some of it, possibly all of it, are notes about alchemy. It's all gnomish to the druid.

Ram, meantime, gets to work on yet another door- an exit to the south, and just to say the session should have ended five minutes ago. But... one last door, which also proves very tough to open, the locks are very good quality down here. Eventually, with a little help and Guidance from Vinnie the rogue springs the lock, but with disastrous consequences.

Ain't it always the way.

A massive spectral scythe like blade springs out from the portal and cuts into two of the adventurers, remarkably the spectral blade passes through the bookshelves and other bits of furniture, it only cuts flesh.

Ram, at the last moment, falls to his face and lies flat- below the fizzing spectral blade, Vinnie and Newt are less fortunate- the pair are bloodied in an instant.




*Arty's Library, picture taken just after the spectral scythe trap hits- note Vinnie and Newt were much closer, as soon as the saving throw rolls appeared in the chat window the pair simultaneously 'ran away'. Don't worry about Ram, half damage turns out to be zero when you're blessed with evasion.*

And now everyone's pissed.

At least for a second or two...

“Oh! Is that...” Ram asks.

“Well, well, well Mr. Swell. Things just got interesting.” Newt notes.

“Merde! Petit connard.” Vinnie summarises.

Silence for a bit.

Until Daktari pipes up.

“Vot is scribblings on floor?”




*Not what the Dark Squad expected to find.*

The newly revealed chamber, as made clear moments later by Newt who takes a good look around the place- although from the doorway, is a fully-equipped summoning chamber, complete with summoning circle.

“It's set up to summon devils, or demons- fiends, that sort of thing. It's... very nice.” The tabaxi concludes, a little misty eyed.

[The Summoning Chamber 200 XP]

There's lots more chatter- most of it angry.

That is until Newt makes it clear.

“The place hasn't been used for ages- decades perhaps, I mean- look at it.”

He's right, there are cobwebs here and there, nothing has been moved/touched/used in the chamber for a good long while.

“It's dead- the summoning circle, such a shame. Such a terrible shame. And a waste.” Newt turns back to his friends to deliver this last heartfelt regret.

The tabaxi stares into the ever-widening eyes of the druid...

“Newt, I sink yew are miss-taken. Turn around mes amis.”

The tabaxi complies, and turns to spy- now standing within the centre of the summoning circle is a small hooded figure.

The newly arrived figure gingerly pulls down its hood to reveal- well, an old and wise-looking male gnome.




*“Hello. I'm Humpty Far-Far-Away. Nice to meet you.”*

But that's all for now, sometimes the timing just works.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

1. Save (the bastard) Arty Swell (maybe).
2. To the Moon Pool.
3. Goblins in the Dreadwood.
4. Nightshade in the Dreadwood.
5. To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.
6. Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.

And just a reminder to the players- there's plot to be had in here, you just have to find it.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Richards

Sgt Ecky Thump, huh?  Seems like I've found another _Goodies_ fan!

Johnathan


----------



## carborundum

Curiouser and curiouser, I love it!
Sewconded on the Ecky...thump! Can anyone keep a straight face when you drop these names? Have they met Tam O'Shanter yet? ;-)


----------



## Goonalan

Richards said:


> Sgt Ecky Thump, huh?  Seems like I've found another _Goodies_ fan!
> 
> Johnathan




I knew I recognised the name from somewhere- that was the episode with the black puddings? The Goodies (Goody-Goody-Yum-Yum) thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> Curiouser and curiouser, I love it!
> Sewconded on the Ecky...thump! Can anyone keep a straight face when you drop these names? Have they met Tam O'Shanter yet? ;-)



Not yet, keep in mind the other players are all younger than me, Kev (my bro) playing Ram by only a couple of years, but the other two- Jim (Vinnie & Daktari) & Bear (Newt) are youngsters- mid to late 30's, summats like that.

They just think I like making up daft names. Which I do.

Thanks for continuing to read this nonsense.

Toodles.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Aah, the Goodies ... I look forward to the session where you have a giant white kitten climbing up a tower!

By the by I think my favourite name this time was Jackson Fishpaste.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #063: Ian With One 'I'

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 63, it was a cracker.

The Dark Squad are in the process of trying to save Arty Swell, he's a murderer dontchya know, or at least he remembers stabbing Cali Brightsong. Vinnie has signed up to be Arty's Speaker (Lawyer) at the gnome alchemist's trial here in Squabblepot. The trial will take place in 72 hours, although that's down to 70 hours now.

The PCs however have chosen to go for the 5,000 gp reward (see last session) and so they're trying to get this mystery solved in just 24 hours (they have 22 hours left).

At present the guys are exploring Arty's secret lab, and Ram in particular is not happy about things- the doors down here are all locked and trapped, and the rogue- last session, was rolling low. The Dark Squad's mood, and their suspicions (about Arty) have also increased dramatically- at the end of the last session they discovered that there's a summoning chamber down here- but remember, as Newt said, the place hasn't be used for years.

He's certain.

That is until Humpty Far-Far-Away turns up within the pentagram, Humpty is a very polite gnome.




*Master arrives.*

But before we get on just a word, this ones a bit all over the shop- mainly because player A was doing this, while player B was doing that- and if that wasn't bad enough, players C & D were also off doing something different. Also many of the chambers down here got repeat visits from the Dark Squad- to attempt to record all of their comings and goings, well... that's not for me. So, I've gathered some stuff up (by location) and kinda mashed the various bits together.

Forgive me.

And so, Humpty Far-Far-Away, here goes.

The chatter starts up, and eventually... eventually (we go around the houses) Humpty Far-Far-Away turns out to be Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar, if you remember this fiendish fellow is (one of) Newt's demonic/devilsh (who knows which) patrons.

So, here's the thing- Newt refers to Humpty as Master, he kow-tows (with the best of them) and is... for want of a better word, nice- like, all of the time (to Humpty). So, shocking is the new considerate and polite Newt that Daktari suspects that something terrible has happened to the normally terrifying tabaxi.

“Why is Newt being so nice to da gnome? Newt say all gnomes should be in-sin-her... I mean, incin-air. He says all gnomes should burn! What is happening? Has Newt got infection?”

Remember to deliver Daktari's lines in a dumb cod-Russian voice, that's what Jim does.

[Newt's Master, the tabaxi is playing nice? 100 XP]

Daktari rambles on, which leads to introductions- Humpty gets to meet the gang, the fiend is very polite during the small talk that follows, but eventually Newt gets his patron to himself.

Humpty/Humphrey has news for his young padawan.

So, while the remainder of the Dark Squad head off to do some more searching, Humpty and Newt chat- basically HR have been on to Humpty, and apparently he was a little rough on Newt during his first visit, it is therefore time for the Master to give something back.

The fiend teaches Newt two new spells, actually two new cantrips- UNKNOWN, and Invisible Tiddles, and after that, well... a bit of a pep-talk for the warlock, a few suggestions with regard to party discipline, vis- kill one of the PCs and the rest will fall in line, that kind of thing, and... that's it. Humpty just wanted to pop by, he'll check in again some time soon, or at least he will if he has anything for the tabaxi to do.




*Newt gets a little alone time with Humpty/Humphrey. The setting seems apposite.*

Newt is very happy, very enthusiastic- it has been a much better visit than the last time, and so best of friends- Master Humpty departs.

[Newt meets Humpty/Humphrey again 400 XP]

But while Newt was chatting the rest of the Dark Squad have been busy- another door in the lab complex has been opened, alas during the operation Ram took another hit from a poisoned dart, he's still not happy.

The chamber revealed is a potion lab proper, with six cauldrons bubbling away. There are another two doors leading from this chamber (east and west), the place is given a cursory search- but then, after another break for more chatter, and Newt's return to the fold, the decision is made to start investigating/searching these areas properly.




*Arty's Potion Lab, at last.*

The potion making lab however, after an extensive search, has no secrets to reveal, save for the fact that the cauldrons on the boil contain the makings of the following potions- Climbing, Fire Breath, Greater Healing, Growth, an Elixir of Health & Mind Reading. All of these recipes can be finished off by someone competent in alchemy (like Vinnie) but to do so will, of course, take time (and accompanying skill checks).

[Investigating Arty's potion lab et al 200 XP]

Note, some of the above information is gathered a little later (remember I said we went back and forth here) when Newt realises that he actually has a ritual version of Comprehend Languages written in his Book of Shadows. This he duly performs to enable him to read gnomish. The various notes found in the potion chamber are, of course, all written in the tongue- as are lots of other texts hereabouts.

The door to the west of this chamber is opened, miraculously without triggering the poison dart traps- the chamber beyond is another lab come store room, it too is searched thoroughly and a bunch more alchemical goods discovered, including antitoxins, vials of acid, alchemical fire, and a clutch of healing potions.

Ram necks three of the healing potions straight down, he figures Arty owes him. Newt drinks the remaining two draughts a little while later.

[More searching 200 XP]

The locked door east out of the potion lab also turns out to be trapped (and locked again) Ram, of course, discovers this the hard way- the rogue is momentarily engulfed in a burning poisonous mist which spews from the door's locking mechanism.

Note, Ram's dice- at least when it came to the traps in here were again, pretty much, broken. A little later on Vinnie casts Fox's Cunning on the half-elf rogue, this in an attempt to boost his skill checks, but even with advantage the rogue's dice rolls were really low. At one point he made five checks with advantage in a short space of time, and the highest roll... a '5', just one- the other nine rolls including a double '1' for one of his checks (with advantage) were all below four.

Regardless, and so beyond the northern door is Arty's bedroom- which is a little more untidy than the rest of the complex, but here's the really odd thing- the rough stone walls of the chamber are covered in graffiti- the same short phrase written in gnomish again and again. Although the graffiti only covers the area of the walls a gnome could reach- and it's all in Arty's handwriting.




*I'd like to show you a picture of the labs/storeroom to the west- through the door, but I can't. I'd also like to show you a picture of Arty's bedrooms to the east- but I can't, no pictures exist of either area. I have a couple more of this room however, if you're interested. *

Get a few more shots in guys- all of the rooms if you can, and shout me if I'm burbling on, there's always time to take another screenshot.

It's at this point Newt actually discovers he can ritually cast Comprehend Languages, and so does so, the much applied and repeated gnomish phrase on the walls reads-

[Newt learns to read gnomish 100 XP]

Ian with one 'I'.

Most odd.

But now the Dark Squad are having a collective idea, or else their putting together a myriad scrambled thoughts.

Let Vinnie explain-

“I believe Monsieur Swell 'az 'ad his mind bent by sum invading cree-chure, ooz name iz- E-an (Ian). Furthermore, E-an (Ian) 'az but one eye, p'rhaps.”

[Ian with one 'I' 250 XP]

There follows yet more chatter as we briefly revisit the Newt calling Humpty Master conversation, Newt is put on the spot- mostly by Vinnie.

“What iz go-ing on wiz yew an 'umpty?

The warlock patiently explains-

“We have an arrangement, that's all I can say about the matter.”

To which Daktari, listening in, responds-

“But you call him Master!”

Newt's reply-

“Yes, [Sigh] that's the arrangement.”

As it turns out, and as you already know, Humpty/Humphrey is one of Newt's patrons, an uber-fiend of some sort- although he doesn't know which variety, but... here's the clincher, Newt insists- Humpty is a really great guy.

That's all the warlock's telling.

[Humpty is Newt's Master 100 XP]

Arty's bedroom is thoroughly searched- Ram finds a hefty chest under the gnome's bed, and duly unleashes another pair of poisoned darts as he fails (yet) again to spot and/or neutralise the trap. Remarkably both darts miss their intended targets (Ram & Newt) which was a shame for this DM as the poison on these beauties would have rendered either (both) of the PCs unconscious if they had hit.

Damn shame.

Just to say, Ram never stops trying- he's triggering traps left right and centre, but always he keeps coming back for more.

Within the chest- lots of money and gems (over 3,000gp in a variety of denominations) and a bunch of very old love letters to Arty from his long dead wife- Shalli.

[Ram finds Arty's fortune 100 XP]

The money?

The chest is locked back shut- virgo intacta.

At some point during the above investigations, Newt- for a giggle, summons his Invisible Tiddles. Basically the cantrip sorta replicates Unseen Servant, save the summoned helper is a petulant (sometimes bored) cat. Newt convinces Tiddles to 'playfully' attack Vinnie, the druid bugs out for only a little while trying to work out what's occurring. Newt however explains his latest cantrip, and then promises the druid that Tiddles will prove her/his worth.

[Invisible Tiddles 100 XP]

We move on, eventually.

Next stop is a thorough search of Arty's library, the Dark Squad spend the best part of an hour trying to find any more clues to the present mystery- they don't. They do however find three hidden things, number one- Vinnie locates a spellbook (Arty's) the druid recognises this for what it is, and so hides it away back on the bookshelves in an effort to prevent Newt from stealing it.

Number two- Daktari finds a box of very old woodcut printed gnome pornography, nobody wants to see that. And lastly, Ram- locates half-a-dozen recipes and formulas for a selection of potions, which obviously could be of benefit to Vinnie, who is learning to be an alchemist, remember- Arty's supposed to be teaching him.

The druid, magnanimous to the last, requests that Ram hide the recipes again, he's so noble.

We move on, this time for a thorough search of the summoning chamber, although this doesn't take too  long as the place, as stated previously, hasn't been used (or kept clean) for decades. The contents of the chamber are therefore either rotten, broken, of just plain junk. Newt, of course, snaffles about a dozen 'esoteric' object d'art, you know the sort of thing- a painted 'demon' skull (actually a hedgehog), a jar of orc testicles, a jar of assorted eyes, similar except ears, and half-a-dozen coasters bearing the legend “Asmodeus is my Homeboy” written in infernal. That sort of thing.

Then... the last door, which- deep breath- miraculously Ram gets open without poisoning himself (or anyone else) and beyond is a garden, or else a subterranean garden, for which read a damp and grotty cave full of fungi.

Cue the maestro- Vinnie got this.

And then some.

So, the druid takes charge, and keep in mind some of the fungus down here has a little bioluminescence going on, and is likewise not adverse to randomly exuding dense clouds of spores- it's all a bit... grubby (possibly hazardous).

But Vinnie, remember him, well this morning he chose to take the spell Speak with Plants.

Note, Vinnie is a clever one- or else Jim who plays Vinnie is, anytime we go somewhere different- the forest, the underdark, the... wherever- well, he's always tinkering with his spells, taking a punt on something that might prove to be useful.

Top work Jim.

So, Speak with Plants- thirty seconds later and a whole host of fungi, including Felix, Frederick, Fanny, Fiona, Forsyth and Finton are all clamouring to talk with the druid. A series of questions follow, all of which alas are answered in the negative by the fungi chorus- no new information, that is until the following gets asked-




*The Fun-guy's strain to point their bodies towards the 'magic curtain', for which read illusionary terrain.*

“'Ave any cree-chures ozzer zan uz been in zis chambre recently, in zer last 24 hourz?”
“YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSS, ViNNNNNie!!”

[Vinnie asks the right question 100 XP]

Continued questioning, Vinnie's on a roll, and the druid learns that the one-eyed creepy crawly- the fungi-folk's name for the particular creature that visited this chamber not so very long ago.

It's just about at this point that Newt, and then Daktari, start getting whispered message which just seem to pop (or rather, are heard) into their brains.

The messages are not complimentary, they're threats...

Vinnie's earlier description of events is really starting to sound like a goer... so, all the Dark Squad need to do, they believe, is to chase down Ian with one 'I', or at least get the body of the beast back to the surface, the rest is story.

Keep in mind the Dark Squad (& Vinnie) know that they are going to be subject to truth telling spells as part of Arty's trial.

So, Vinnie presses on with his information gathering, he gets a physical description of the one-eyed creepy crawler from his fungi-friends.

Ian, with one 'I', as it turns out (because it must be him) is described as being about Vinnie's height and size, although the hunched creature has but one massive eye in its head. The ocular enemy also exhibits a fang-filled mouth, and savagely clawed hands and feet.

It's at this point the Vinnie/Jim declares he knows what the monster is, only... he can't remember what it's called...

Shame.

Conversation with the Fun-guys continues for a while, the plant-folk even (very slowly) shape their bodies to indicate where the 'magic curtain'  is. The 'magic curtain' is of course the illusion that covers another exit from this chamber, the route the Ian with one 'I' took...

Now the Dark Squad are really getting places, and they're after Ian (with one 'I').

Although, “PLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEESE DON'T LEAVE USSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!”

Vinnie is in demand.

Frederick fungus screams- “TAAAAAAKE ME WITH YOU VINNNNNNNNIE!”

“NOOOOOOO! TAKE MEEEEEEEEE!” Squeals Fiona fungus.

And so the set up is complete for another of Vinnie's speeches, in this one he declares himself brother/sister to all fungi, the finale a rousing- Viva La Fungi!

[The Fun-guys 400 XP]

The druid is cheered and exulted as he leaves the room... Although, as always, it's Ram that's sent into the illusion-covered passage first, and therefore it's Ram who follows the stairs down and into yet another cellar chamber, this one full of rotten crates and barrels and a constantly moving carpet of rats.

There are also lights down here... although, after a little stealthy creeping, Ram discovers that the torches here are magical- continual lights. The rest of the place... an ancient ruin.




*Another cellar/basement?*

Although, let's try the tracking trick again, and so Vinnie, Inverna and Daktari get to work- strating at the bottom of the stairs trying to figure if anyone has been this way recently... they have, as indicated by the muddy clawed footprints. It seems the creature was sometimes moving as a biped, other times as a quadruped. But that's not the real revelation, the real revelation is the footsteps lead directly to a blank wall, which mere seconds later Ram has revealed as a secret door- by levering the portal open.

[Beyond the secret door 250 XP]

Ram to the fore, trackers following after, the Dark Squad ready themselves for a moment, and then head on in- the place is flagged floors and worked stone, but subject to seismic activity- the stone passages twisted and broken in places, and always- swarms of rats, which flee from the adventurers approach.

The trail goes on, eventually leading into a series of ten foot wide corridors- there are multiple ways to go, although... there are sounds of activity, a sudden THUMP to the far east. Ram leads his companions on, down a flight of broken stairs and into a high(-ish) ceilinged storeroom.




*It's a ruin down here- following Ian's tracks into the dark.*

There are lots of rats here.

Lots and lots... the place is searched, although... the rats are not happy about that- they swarm, but that doesn't last long as the Dark Squad unleash just a flicker of their power, but then- once the swarm has dispersed, the adventurers retreat quickly out of the chamber.




*Rats!*

[Disperse the rats 100 XP]

The THUMP heard earlier was the sound of the far side of the ancient storeroom collapsing a little more, the place is unsafe.

And so, if a tricks worth doing- the Dark Squad retrace their steps to the exit into this area and set the trackers, once more, to their task.

Ian (with one 'I') went down the eastern passage, but then turned south and exited through a pair of wedged only-just-open badly rusted iron doors.

[Lots of excellent tracking 350 XP]

The area beyond the doors sticks stinks of sulphur, and the flagged and worked stone is gone- this is a cave, and the passage descends rapidly, over thirty feet down in less than half that distance along, a series of wonky ledges and scree.

The going gets tough, but the Dark Squad are equal to it, and passage leads on- always cantered at a steep angle, heading down to a small boiling pool of sulphurous liquid that smokes and roils, and boy- is it hot down here.

[The sulphurous cavern 200 XP]




*Sulphurous boiling pool ahead, just to say I've added an effect so that the water wobbles and waves- cool beanz on FGU, not so hot on a still.*

Again, Ian's tracks are located and then followed- the new oddity being Ian, it seems can climb walls- the tracks (after a couple of great checks) evidence that Ian spider climbed around and over the stinking pool. The Dark Squad, of course, realise that they are going to have to repeat this feet.

But here's the thing, it's at this point that Jim/Vinnie has his lightbulb moment-

“Nothic, Ian iz a nothic- a clawed aberrant, it can read zer memories of itz victimz! Sacre-bleu, we muzt cap-chure zis beast, or kill it and bring itz corpse to zer tri-al!”

[Ian with one 'I' is a Nothic 400 XP]

So, here's something else to think about, the terrain ahead looks to be difficult- and there's every indication that it is going to continue to be difficult ahead. Therefore there's another decision that needs to be made by the Dark Squad.

And if you've not worked it out this is your friendly DM letting you know.

If you want to go back to Squabblepot, to finish off your re-creation of Arty's last journey, or else to interview any of the other gnomes that witnessed the events of that evening, or if you have some supplementary questions for the accused, then... this is your opportunity.

The terrain ahead will make your swift return to the surface difficult, be smart- if you have things to do back in Squabblepot, well- now is the time, I promise.

But that's all for this week.

Oh, nineteen hours to go to claim the big reward.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

    Find Ian with one 'I'

Save (the bastard) Arty Swell (maybe).​ 
To the Moon Pool.​ 
Goblins in the Dreadwood.​ 
Nightshade in the Dreadwood.​ 
To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.​ 
Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of    the Flame.​

And just a reminder to the players- there's plot to be had in here, you just have to find it.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

From secret room to secret floor to ancient ruin - awesome! Well done for asking zee correct questions!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #064: The Oldest Gnome in the Burrow.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 64, yet another cracker.

The Dark Squad are in the process of trying to save Arty Swell, he's a murderer dontchya know, or at least he remembers stabbing Kali Brightsong. Vinnie has signed up to be Arty's Speaker (Lawyer) at the gnome alchemist's trial here in Squabblepot. The trial will take place in 72 hours, although that's down to 68 hours now.

The PCs however have chosen to go for the 5,000 gp reward (see session 62b) and so they're trying to get this mystery solved in just 24 hours (they have 20 hours left).

Last we left the Dark Squad they were in a sulphurous passage deep beneath Arty's labs, ahead a pool of steaming liquid which Ian with one 'I' - a nothic the adventurers think, and the cause of all of this misery, has somehow climbed across/around.

The Dark Squad are of the opinion that Ian with one 'I' has infected (or else dominated) the mind of Arty Swell, controlling the gnome during the slaying of Kali Brightsong. They just need to be able to prove this... for which they figure they need to get hold of the nothic, dead or alive.

However, they are also aware that once they get beyond the sulphurous pool ahead, well... the way back up to Squabblepot will get much longer, and much tougher. The DM pointed this out to the players in the write up at the end of the last session.

He's a nice guy that way- the DM.

The question therefore is- do the Dark Squad retreat to Squabblepot now and play out the rest of the investigation there, keep in mind that they have not yet examined the murder scene, and they've not spoken to any of the witnesses, also- they have a few follow-up questions to put to Arty.

Particularly Ram who particularly suffered from the traps in the lab.

Vinnie is all for zis (the retreat), I mean... this.

Newt, however...

“Back up there, to those lying little grublings, with their perfectly wholesome society... NEVER! NEVER! Let's get on Vinnie- we have a Nothic to BURN!”

Is pretty much in precis the tabaxi's views on the matter, a little later Newt concedes that burning the nothic would not be the best outcome, but... he wants to get on.

The difference of opinion continues for a good ten minutes until, a miracle...

Ram has an opinion.

Just to note, Ram isn't one for small talk, or indeed talk. Quite often when a decision needs to be taken the Dark Squad stop for a disassemble and it plays out thusly-

Vinnie offers his opinion, it usually takes the form of a (long) speech.

Newt replies in his whispering death hush, everything he says- no matter how innocent the language, sounds like a threat.

The pair verbally spar for a while until one of them remembers Ram is present, at which point that individual calls upon the rogue to offer an opinion.

Ram's reply?

So, if Vinnie and Newt have already played out everything that Ram thinks or knows about the subject up for discussion then, his reply is often a simple, “yeah...”, leaving neither of the arguers sure who he has agreed with.

On the other hand, if Ram just doesn't care, well... then he's much less wordy.

So, for Ram to have an opinion, that doesn't happen often, and to volunteer it... Newt and Vinnie listen, and the rogue's opinion is this- “let's get the rest of the interviews done- quickly, have a word with Arty, and then get back down here and hunt this bastard down.”

[Upwards or onwards 100 XP]

And so it comes to pass, it only takes fifteen minutes from where the PCs stand in the caverns and the stink to get all the way back to the cool calm corridors of Squabblepot.

Oh, but back up a moment- Newt, before he departed the ruins below Arty's labs has left Gerald his pet/companion bat, hidden outside of the metal doors through which are the sulphurous passages.

Gerald's job- watch and wait, Newt will be back.

So, Squabblepot again.

First up, the murder scene is investigated- thoroughly, but there's little to find, the area has been sealed after the violence, and from the look of the blood splatters and footprints the action played out exactly as Arty told Vinnie.




*Interviewing Andrea Palmpilot.*

So, time to interview the witnesses to the crime, the three other gnomes present at the murder were- Wayne Fortunecookie, Herbert Balmstick & Andrea Palmpilot. The trio are interviewed separately, they pretty much all tell the same story, but the PCs are honing in on the moment it all happened. In conclusion they piece together the following-

Arty was drifting, he looked asleep, Kali- on her way out walked behind where he sat, heading for the exit. Arty suddenly blinked his eyes open, he looked terrified- a second later he was on his feet and his knife was in Kali's back.

At which point Wayne and Herbert leapt into action. The pair both make mention of the fact that Arty was hyperventilating by the time they had dragged him down to the ground, and then... he feinted, which caused a little confusion at the time as initially they thought Arty was dead too.

Very strange.

Note, the interviews are beautiful to behold- Vinnie, obviously, holds court- several of his questions are at least five yards too long with addenda, subclauses, and a little space left for some speechifying and grandstanding. Quite often the interviewee has to listen intently for a minute in order to answer with a simple 'yes' or 'no'.

“Zo, on ze evenin' in kwestion, yew- and yure com-pat-ree-ots whur in zis rheum! Zir rheum wiz itz tell tale zigns of zer murder of ze beautiful yung gnome- Kali Brightsong. Tell me monsieur Balmstick, iz zis not ze case?” Vinnie eventually asks.

“Er... Yes, I was here.” Herbert Balmstick answers with a shrug.

Newt on the other hand is playing the bad cop (but you probably guessed this), and again (and as commented upon at the time by Ram) everything he says has sharp edges. There's a lot of threat-

“You're a young gnome Balmstick, full of a young gnome's urges, tell me about your relationship with Kali Brightsong? Did you harbour feelings for her? Did Arty? Do you get jealous Herbert? Do you have 'a bit of a temper'?”

The above sentence starts real slow, and then just gets faster and faster (and louder), eventually racing to the end, leaving Herbert Balmstick fumbling...

“I... that is. NO! I... What are you implying?”

That kind of thing.

Great work.

[Interviewing the eye-witnesses 500 XP]

Next up, after the interviews, a break in proceedings for the adventurers to summarise where they are at, and for a collective effort by the PCs to remember as much as they can about nothics- cue monster knowledge checks. Newt (of course) rolls a '19' plus bonuses- he knows plenty. He shares everything he remembers about the one-eyed, clawed, mind-reading/controlling aberrants with his friends. Including the fact that the terrible beasts are the end result of failed arcanists that dug too deep into the dark and perilous world of magic.

Keep this last nugget in mind for a little bit.

So, by the end of the discussion the Dark Squad are convinced- Ian with one 'I', a nothic, has been infecting Arty's head- possibly for a while now. Eventually learning how to control the gnome, to either plant suggestions, or else to dominate Arty, in order to commit violence.

The solution is far too simple for Newt, that is until Vinnie points out that if it wasn't for the Dark Squad then none of the above would likely have been discovered by the gnomes of Squabblepot. Furthermore, the druid makes clear, if they don't get the nothic then the creature would be free to infect another gnome minds, possibly leading to more murders.

The Dark Squad have their story prepared, as previous- now they just to find the proof.

[A discussion about nothics 150 XP]

But then things take a turn for the strange...

“Are you the ones?” Lisl Blackthorn, the oldest gnome in the burrow- this fact she makes clear, repeatedly. Lisl is 372 years young, another fact she shares freely.




*The oldest gnome in the burrow- Lisl Blackthorn.*

The Dark Squad, as it turns out, are the ones- the ones investigating the murder of Kali Brightsong, well- sit back, because Lisl has a story to tell.

In summary- Lisl's husband Randall, a quiet and gentle-gnome, was accused of murdering a young gnome of the burrow 185 years ago, he was sentenced to be hanged, although that didn't happen. Randall somehow escaped the burrow before the sentence was carried out.

So far so similar, here's the first kicker- Randall & Lisl lived in the rooms now occupied by Arty.

The Dark Squad get to digging and picking at this new nugget of information.

Vinnie with his speechifying is polite and caring, Newt is as pleasant as he can be, but still more than a little spiky.

As it turns out there's more to Lisl's story.

The first crack in the ancient female gnome's narrative occurs when Lisl lets slip that Randall wasn't always such a gentle-gnome.

Newt patiently (and repeatedly) explains that there is nothing that Lisl can tell him that would offend his sensibilities, there is no amount of depravity, or violence, or... basically- let it all out. All delivered, of course, with more than a hint of menace and threat.

The 372 year old Lisl therefore cries throughout the following confession-

“Randall could be... despicable, he lead another life- he would grow angry, moody, constantly on edge- when he was here. He was away often... adventuring, with his odd companions.”

The 'despicable', translated from the sentence above, turns out to refer to the fact that Randall was (and as revealed in hushed tones) a warlock, or else he summoned terrors and monsters to serve his purpose.

“Can you believe that? A Warlock!” Lisl implores Newt, seeking comfort from the gaze of the cute cat-like tabaxi.

“Despicable...” Newt purrs back.

Although, after further questioning, much of this information Lisl only discovered after Randall had escaped the burrow, and his fate. When she ventured down into his rooms (now Arty's labs).

As to Randall being an adventurer, after further enquiry and questioning Lisl remembers-

“Randall's companions, I never met them you understand, but he spoke about a crazy elf, a fearsome dwarf, a clever druid and a mischievous rogue. They called themselves...

“The Eyes in the Night?” Vinnie finishes.

“Oh, then you have heard of them...” Lisl nods.

There's not much else to tell, or else that's all Lisl knows.

But, of course, the new information is bundled into the old- is the nothic, Ian with one 'I', actually Randall- the warlock. Certainly the summoning chamber downstairs is Randall's, also in the lowest cellar Ram managed to find a trio of 'dodgy' ancient books (duly passed to Newt for examination). Books about dark magic written in the infernal tongue, as it turns out after further investigation the initials RB are discovered on each of these old tomes.

[Lisl & Randall Blackthorn 400 XP]

Next up, and with a spring in their step, the Dark Squad head over to Arty's cell- they chat with Sgt. Ecky Thump a while, and then reconvene with the accused for interview number two.

Which goes pretty much as you'd expect- Arty has been keeping secrets from the Dark Squad- the summoning chamber in his lab below, he insists that he has never made use of it, which the PCs have already worked out.

And... Arty has been having problems sleeping, someone (or some thing) called Ian with one 'I' has been infecting his dreams, manipulating his memories of Shalli his long dead wife to, well... to scare him.

For a while Arty thought he was going mad.

The Dark Squad press the subject, Newt leans hard on Arty but it seems that is really all the gnome alchemist knows. Therefore the adventurers take a moment to catch Arty (and Sgt. Ecky Thump) up with what they have discovered, the telling of the tale brings tears and hope to Arty.

The gnome is incredibly sorry for his various traps and the harm they caused to Ram, and also glad to be able to tell the truth at last- and not thought to be mad.

Sgt. Ecky is both impressed and concerned. Impressed with all the Dark Squad have discovered, but as concerned about the fact that there is some sort of aberrant on the loose- infecting people's minds.

The interview concludes with another Vinnie speech, in precis-

“You shud be 'ope-full yung Arty. We will find zis beast- Ian, wiz zer one eye, and we will bring zis ter-ree-ble cree-chure to Squabblepot to ann-sur fur 'iz crimes!”

There's an excellent moment during the above conversation, at the beginning when Arty is in denial- he remembers killing Kali, he can't believe that another creature was controlling him, had corrupted his mind.

It's at this point that Newt patiently explains that he used magic, in this case a Suggestion spell earlier on Newt in order to get the gnome to tell his story again. As the tabaxi points out, mind control is not only possible, it is very probable, or as Newt puts it-

“I could have persuaded you to murder all of your fiddling companions here in Squiggleport, and then have you dance on their bloody remains... if I had wanted to.”

Reassuring.

[Interview with Arty Swell number two 500 XP]

Then... back into the dark, although the first stop is to grab Sgt. Ecky Thump and take her below- into Arty's rooms- to see the million times scribbled Ian with one 'I' on Arty's bedroom walls, the summoning chamber of Randall Blackthorn (untouched) and the illusion-screened passage that leads into the deep below.

Sgt. Ecky is pretty much convinced, she will go and get Magistrate Halfberk et al and show them the evidence gathered here.

[Building a case 200 XP]

So, back down and through the ruined passages and to the metal doors, the sulphurous way ahead- to Gerald, and- as it turns out, Gerald spotted a creature at the doors. The bat describes a clawed biped/quadruped, with one great eye... in short, a nothic.

The creature, Ian with one 'I', looked directly at Gerald hidden on the ceiling, hung around for a minute or two, and then retreated back into the sulphurous passages. The creatures' tracks, now much easier to see- muddy footprints, head back to the sulphurous pool and then up the wall and across.

The nothic it seems is capable of spider climbing, or else is very athletic.

[Gerald and the nothic 100 XP]

And so we're all the way back to the beginning, back to the edge of the sulphurous pool.

There follows an extended discussion entitled 'how do we get across the pool?' A dozen or more options are discussed- involving spider climbing scrolls (Newt has two), climbing potions (several PCs have these) and Vinnie's slippers of spider climbing.

The DM at this point lets the players know that before fitting out this adventure he had a good look at their PC's spell lists and inventories.

The resolution to the pool problem finally latched onto is by far the simplest- Newt casts Spider Climb on Daktari, the strongest member of the Dark Squad, the barbarian- after getting used to being able to walk on the ceiling-

“How does my hair look from down there?”

Ferries his companions across the steaming pool, Ram first- the rogue goes straight into hiding, watching the stepped exit to the pool cavern.




*Ferrying the Dark Squad across a pool of sulphuric acid.*

Vinnie, of course, spider climbs himself across.

[Get across the sulphur pool 300 XP]

Then onwards, and keep in mind the ground here is all angled broken sulphurous rock, and it gets worse- a little ahead the passage drops quickly between cantered twisted crumbling yellow ledges to screes of broken rock, it's a climb.

The Dark Squad, lead by Ram- as usual, descend into the smoke, loose stone and stink.

About halfway down the scree/stair slope there's a rumble and the ground beneath the adventurer's feet shifts and shakes.

Inverna, very briefly- as if in slow motion, slips and slides a little way down the slope, Daktari grabs her before she slides too far down the gradient.

Then it gets worse, a clutch of incredibly well camouflaged stirges detach themselves from the stone ceilings and get into the Dark Squad.




*Sulphur stirges...*

We've not had a combat for a while...

Perhaps that's why the Dark Squad's collective dice are broken, there are ten stirges- they're a little tougher then the usual version, and do a little more damage (they inject sulphuric acid into their victims).

Ram misses repeatedly, although he eventually takes a pair of stirges down, Vinnie with his Birdcall Staff (Shillelagh enhanced) connects only once with a quartet of attacks. Daktari manages to miss with advantage (rolling '1' and '4'- nice), but then starts connecting. While Inverna is also mostly off-target, only Newt is getting the hits in.




*The stirges hang around...*

This last fact however is curtailed when a stirge skewers (and crits) the tabaxi. I roll 4d4 (a mix of piercing and acid damage) and all four die come up '4'. The warlock further suffers when the second shudder rocks the cavern, he skitters the last twenty feet down the slope on his backside.

Eventually the Dark Squad kill the stirges and get themselves down and off the trembling slope...

Safe.




*To the bottom of the stair.*

[Down the sulphur stair with stirges 500 XP]

They enter a larger cavern with a high ceiling, and with a stepped passage climbing up and out of the chamber just a little ahead.

Just in time... the rumbling sound and associated tremor comes again, although... it seems much more localised this time.

A great yellow insect-like creature, a locust/mantis mix, suddenly rears up bursting through the tumbling rubble of the cavern floor- an ankheg (of sorts). The beast strikes with lightning speed (and advantage) and yet fails to impale Newt with its mandibles (my turn to roll a '1' and a '4').




*It doesn't get any easier...*

But that's all for this week, it was a short session, we didn't get going until 20:30 because of real world considerations.

Just a head's up- no game next week, Kev (Ram) is again off-grid in the wilds.

The Dark Squad are seven-and-a-half hours into their journey to save Arty Swell.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

    Find Ian with one 'I'

Save Arty Swell.​ 
To the Moon Pool.​ 
Goblins in the Dreadwood.​ 
Nightshade in the Dreadwood.​ 
To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.​ 
Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of    the Flame.​

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

The Eyes in the Night!


----------



## Goonalan

Just for info I have another two threads here, a bunch of reviews (sort of) of the Forgotten Realms novels as I read them-

I'm Reading the Forgotten Realms Novels.

& a new ad/venture-

Into the Borderlands.

Stay safe.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Richards

You also have an old thread, We D&D - Tyranny of Dragons part 2 - The Rise of Tiamat that you never finished off.  Has that one been abandoned?  Your last update was on August 20 of last year.

Johnathan


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Goonalan said:


> Just for info I have another two threads here, a bunch of reviews (sort of) of the Forgotten Realms novels as I read them-
> 
> I'm Reading the Forgotten Realms Novels.
> 
> & a new ad/venture-
> 
> Into the Borderlands.
> 
> Stay safe.
> 
> Cheers goonalan



Woohoo!!  .... [Heads over to new thread] ....


----------



## Goonalan

Richards said:


> You also have an old thread, We D&D - Tyranny of Dragons part 2 - The Rise of Tiamat that you never finished off.  Has that one been abandoned?  Your last update was on August 20 of last year.
> 
> Johnathan



To be honest this one got a little complicated and ugly/messy towards the end, and we did get to the end- sorta.

There's a part of me that does want to finish this one off, which is why I've not totally abandoned it and declared it dead, or thrown out the Fantasy Grounds Chat files and the associated note books that went with this one.

I'm still not ready to say I'm not going to finish it, I just... other (new and more exciting) things keep getting in the way, although to be honest I'd not thought about it for months.

Sorry, but again... there may come a time.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Richards

Well then, I'll just keep on enjoying your current Story Hours and hope to perhaps one day see the conclusion to the older one.

Johnathan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #065: Attack of the Psychic Rats (& Daktari).

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 65, it was a doozy, up there with the best.

And the day after, in the school yard- actually the smoking shelter outside of the Uni building in which me and Jim/Haggis (Vinnie & Daktari) work, he was keen to tell me how much he enjoyed the session, I think he said- “we were being hunted, maaaan! I mean- I was scared.”

So, that worked.

Oh, but after the session- there was an awful lot of bitching- 'my dice were broken', followed by, 'but no, my dice were broken more...' But y'know- players. They tend to exaggerate, have you noticed that?

So...

The Dark Squad are in the process of trying to save Arty Swell, he's a murderer dontchya know, or at least he remembers stabbing Cali Brightsong. Vinnie has signed up to be Arty's Speaker (Lawyer) at the gnome alchemist's trial here in Squabblepot. The trial will take place in 72 hours, although that's down to 65 hours now.

The PCs however have chosen to go for the 5,000 gp reward (see session 62b) and so they're trying to get this mystery solved in just 24 hours (of which they have 17 hours left).

At present the Dark Squad are chasing Ian with one I, a nothic you'll remember, and the creepy bastard that has been bending Arty's head, at least that's where the PCs are at with the story. Although there's some talk that Ian with one I is actually Randall Blackthorn, a bad gnome (perhaps) that fled Squabblepot nearly two-hundred years ago.

When we left the Dark Squad they had just made it to the base of a sulphurous cavern stair- attacked by sulphur stirges and plagued by earth tremors en route, it's been a fraught descent, and at the bottom... a sulphur ankheg to greet them.

We're in melee, and my pitiful ankheg lasts just one turn, the Dark Squad are hard core.

That said this fight may have been the cause for the various PCs 'my dice are broken' complaints- initiative for the guys went- Ram '1', Daktari '2', Vinnie '1', Inverna '4' & Newt '1'. Plus bonuses, of course.

So, there's that.

But as I said, the ankheg dies very quickly, and without landing a hit.

The gang are now in a high-ceilinged, sulphurous cavern- there's something shiny over in the far corner, it turns out to be an old discarded holy symbol of Torm- silver & valuable.

But further investigations cause the second ankheg to make its appearance, the creature manages to spray sulphuric acid at Daktari and Ram. I roll 3d8 for damage and get- 7. Daktari saves for half-

“My skin feels so clean and fresh, I have exfoliating!” The cheeky Sky Pony barbarian loudly declares.

While Ram evades all hurt.




*ANKHEG!*

Then the Dark Squad take my second ankheg apart, with Ram doing something like '34' damage with a high rolling sneak attack.

'My dice were broken...'

Mwah, mwah, mwah!

Players!

[Ankhegs 1000 XP]

But next a Constitution saving throw for all of the PCs, the cavern is hot and sulphurous remember, and now Ram (after a fail) has a permanent cough- there's no more moving silently for the rogue, he has to stop to hack and splutter every five seconds or so.

Note these saves continue as the PCs exert themselves, or else spend more time down here in the fug and stink.

Keep in mind guys, in this session I made you all make a lot of dice rolls- saves and checks.

However, there's a way out of the huge-ish cavern, a stepped series of stone ledges- a warm wet mist and the sound of water/liquid bubbling coming from this direction, there's even another minor earth tremor as the PCs ascend to find out.

Into another cavernous chamber, with high vertical walls that enclose a bubbling lake- the liquid steams, and is undoubtedly sulphurous. Every now and then at a spot just before the ledge on which the PCs stand, the water suddenly churns and erupts in a scalding (and possibly toxic) burst of viscous mud.

“It iz, ow yew say- a bit of a bug-ear! We are ave to do sum climb-ming!” Vinnie declares.




*That circle's the bubbling mud. The caves down here are a much less friendly place.*

If you've not noticed I'm environmenting the hell out of the Dark Squad down here.

The druid is wearing a pair of Slippers of Spider Climbing, so he's all good. Newt, previously, cast Spider Climb on Daktari but he failed his concentration check to maintain the spell when he got critted back on the sulphurous stair by an equally sulphurous stirge.

Vinnie therefore- on his own and very cautiously, goes for a bit of a clamber about- the druid discovers that there are hollow spaces- small caverns, dotted around the walls of the watery chamber.

He, very tentatively, explores one or two of them, and in one finds a little bit of treasure- a piece of long lost jewellery.

But that's all he can find, initially, that is until en route back to his friends a scalding hot geyser erupts in the confluence of several watery passages- the druid is left burnt and screaming. Worse still. emerging apres the burning discharge come a trio of mud mephits, as quickly identified by the now frantic druid.

Vinnie books it, he disengages and flees (still spider climbing) around the walls and across the ceiling, all the way back to the Squad who are, of course, still situated on the shore of the steaming pool.




*Mud Mephits! Vinnie disengages and is ready to run...*

The mud mephits chase the druid- and are then swiftly shot and/or blasted by the Squad.

Note, at this point Daktari decides to use his longbow (for the first time), a weapon that Ram & Vinnie (I think) convinced him to buy way back in Neverwinter- he was getting through an awful lot of javelins. Daktari is not sure about using a bow, he thinks bows (and the like) are unmanly. If you are not hitting or chucking then... well, it isn't proper fighting.

The Sky Pony barbarian therefore has to ask the gods to look away prior to using this weapon, I love it when Jim makes this kind of stuff up. But remember this moment all the same.

“I bring shame on my clan when I use the bendy-wood-string, it is martial aid, much shame. Look away oh my great ancestors, Daktari has no use for martial aids!”

But it's a massacre, a little later- after a second Vinnie spider-climbing expedition, yet more caves are discovered, and more mephits aroused.

In swift order another four mud mephits get blasted, not one of them manages to land a hit on any of the PCs.




*Vinnie triggers another encounter with Mud Mephits, this after having been badly scalded by the boiling water/mud geyser explosion- indicated by the larger circle. Any second now he's going to disengage again and go running (screaming) back to his friends.*

I refer the players again to their broken dice.

But here's the thing, during Vinnie's last expedition the druid discovers that there's a way out of the chamber that they are in- the water, and it's clean clear water at this point- flows into the chamber through a partially submerged passage to the west.

That's the way out.

[Find the clear water 200 XP]

He therefore returns to his friends to share the good news, although it is at this point that the four more mud mephits get into action against the druid.

[Vinnie spider-climbing and exploring 250 XP]

So, after the fighting...

Daktari, like Ram, is also coughing and spluttering, while Vinnie is much worse- the druid is effectively exhausted. Don't go spelunking in poorly ventilated sulphur-filled caves, it's a lesson for life.

Then, after more checks- mostly inventory, the PCs- again mostly Vinnie, discover that while the water/sulphur/mud mixture in the pool is hot, and toxic, it isn't going to kill them- or else given time it could and would kill them, but very slowly.

DM- at worse it does 1d4 acid & 1d4 heat/turn, and the exit stream, with clean clear water, is only half-a-minute swimming away.

Here's the thing- Ram has Mariner's Studded Leather armour, and he's also a great swimmer (ex-smuggler/pirate). Daktari, as you are undoubtedly aware, is a very athletic individual. Vinnie? Well, he's a giant octopus when he wants to be.

Vincen G Octopod can carry two folk (while on the surface) through the liquid, and so he does- Inverna and Newt, although all of the PCs need to submerge partially to get through the watery passage and into the next chamber.

It all goes well, a little bit of hurt here and there- the odd geyser explosion, but nothing too much.

[Mud, mephits and a big geyser 1200 XP]




*The first appearance of Vincen G Octopod for quite some time.*

The chamber the Dark Squad emerge in is another high-ceilinged pool cavern, a stepped incline leading down into the chamber from the north- down which the fresh clear water flows and feeds the pool. There are also a series of stepped platforms to the south- dry land.

It is much less sulphurous in here, and so the decision is made- the Dark Squad have not stopped for nearly eight hours now, they've not even had a biscuit.

Newt erects his Leomund's Tiny Hut, and... the Dark Squad take an hour to recover.

Note, before this happens- or else while this is happening, Vinnie- rather, Vincen G Octopod takes it upon himself to go for a bit of an explore back in the previous chamber. He manages to trigger the scalding geyser twice more during his voyage of discovery.

He finds nothing, and is now even more in need of healing.

Rest.

Although, when Newt emerges from the Hut (and the Hut disappears) both the tabaxi and the Sky Pony barbarian receive messages directly into their brains- I won't say what Ian with one I (if that's who it was) said to them.

But it's not pleasant- perhaps even a little threatening.

The Dark Squad, collectively and individually are pissed with Ian, and still- I am glad to report, very keen to get hold of the one-eyed little bastard.

Again, it was Daktari with the threat-line.

“I will find this one-eye bastard, and poke him with shatterspike. Right in eye! Ha ha! Yes!” Daktari nods a lot, and grins like he has just told the funniest joke ever.

Then- Ram's secret door.

The chamber, as I have already said, has a river leading down into it- a few stepped areas of dry land and all else is water.

Ram states, “There's bound to be a secret door in here”, and then rolls a '1', but keep in mind he's rolling in the Dice Tower on Fantasy Grounds Unity, and so the only person that can see the result of his roll is me.

Ram finds the secret door, more remarkably all of the other members of the Dark Squad (even Newt) take a moment to big-up Ram with his eagle-eyes.




*"It's there- just there!" Ram exclaims again while Daktari continues to rub his shoulder.*

A little later, maybe five or so minutes... with Daktari having almost dislocated his shoulder trying to shove open Ram's secret door, well... three more perception checks from the rest of the team and there is no secret door, never was- it's just a plain bit of wall with a bunch of striations and cracks.

Daktari took more damage from Ram's secret door than he took from the ankhegs and the mephits combined.

[Ram's secret door 100 XP]

We go on- climbing the northern watery passage out of the chamber, the path of the river... and there find a little side passage and on the dirt and stone here the wet clawed tracks of a biped/quadruped, furthermore it seems Ian with one I was sitting in this spot not so very long ago- a matter of minutes perhaps.

Boy are the Dark Squad pissed.

The cavern ascends a bit but then the only place to go is through a narrow tunnel, high and dry- above the water's flow, and on... with Ram leading, as always, into a snaking narrow tunnel. The passage is mostly three to four feet high and wide, although interspersed with larger (but not much) chambers/spaces.




*[Inset Image] Ram crawls/clambers down a narrow and ratty passage. [Main Image] The rest of the Dark Squad await the recon man's return and report.*

There are lots of rats here, but they're just cave rats who either run away from the PCs, or else pay them no heed. The Dark Squad, for their part, return the favour.

That is until a couple of giant rats come out to play, but come on- giant rats? These are 7th level PCs, but stuck on their hand and knees, and if you're Daktari attempting to poke the vermin dead with your longsword.




*Giant Rats in the tunnels.*

So, it's a little frantic for a while, and more so when the rat swarms start to show up- Vinnie gets attacked repeatedly.

Just to note, the rats (cave) mostly move through the walls, the players attacks are at minuses or with disadvantage, and if there's a PC between you and the target, well- the likelihood is you cannot see the target.

The threat is getting neutralised, but... it's not easy.

Newt almost manages to collapse the ceiling of a tunnel on Inverna.

Then, for no reason anyone can think of, Daktari declares that he has spotted Ian with one I and so runs off down a different tunnel and into the dark.




*Ram chases down Daktari- the barbarian spotted Ian with one I and took off after the Nothic. Although, Ram is certain that there's no-one in the room that Daktari just chased Ian into... what's going on here?*

The rest of the Dark Squad didn't see Ian, and so after a brief chat they go after the barbarian.

Ram spots a swarm of rats that seem to glow, but then the creatures disperse into the passage walls.

Newt gives up the chase and finds a way out of the cramped tunnels here, into a flagged and worked stone chamber, he is however reluctant to investigate (on his own) and so sends Invisible Tiddles to go check the place out.

Meantime the other members of the Dark Squad finally catch up with Daktari, only now the barbarian is broken, they find the sensitive brute sat upon the muddy ground bemoaning his fortune-

“I cannot no more see Ian with eye. My ancestors have cursed me for using bendy-wood-string. I am in great shame!”

Daktari is in a blue funk.

But then a bunch more giant rats, and another swarm (not glowing this time) turn up and get into their biting routine, soon after Vinnie is covered in rats. Although, while trying to keep the vermin at bay he casts Speak with Animals and attempts to persuade a few members of the swarm to answer his questions.

More remarkably, after a series of good to great rolls, he succeeds.

“The rat swarm king has ordered your destruction!” Just about summarises the rat's (collective) position.

Vinnie thinks the 'rat swarm king' is Ian with one I.

A little after this Ram starts to feel something, perhaps several somethings, trying to scurry around in his brain. He manages to block the mental attack, but the last image he sees as he wards the psychic blow is the same glowing swarm of rats he saw earlier, only these foul vermin have their cranium's peeled back to reveal their throbbing & glowing brains.

Not nice.

It's all getting very confused in the rat tunnels.

Then Daktari spots Ian again, he shoves several of his companions over, or else aside, as he races off- back the way he came, back into the darkness.

Newt learns little from his Invisible Tiddles save that the chamber ahead is clearly uninhabited, he ordered the cat to claw anything living/suspicious that it found in the chamber.

The warlock therefore returns back the way he came, just in time to see Daktari rush right past him- back into the tunnel that leads all the way up into the watery (and sulphurous) chambers above.

Just to note, Daktari has failed six saves so far- DC 14, this includes the inspiration point he spent to make that save again = '1'. Daktari has been subject to a Confusion spell for the last five turns.

Newt, or else Bear playing Newt, wonders if he can attempt to lift the charm (actually Confusion) affecting the barbarian, to which I- your moderate DM, reply-

“You're metagaming. Daktari has just rushed past you shouting about wanting to kill Ian, he's swearing and cursing at volume 11, and all the while crashing about in an absolute fury.”

“How is his behaviour any different than normal?”

Newt concedes the point, and instead makes polite chit-chat with the screaming barbarian, enquiring as to the locale of the rest of the Squad.

But then Daktari finally figures it, the enemy is no longer racing ahead of him- and that enemy is Ian with one I, who just happens at this moment in time to look an awful lot like Newt.




*Daktari spots the Dark Squad's true enemy- Newt, I mean...*

The screaming barbarian turns around and rushes (as best he can in the cramped tunnels) the tabaxi, Shatterspike at the ready- he rages, and then, finally, he makes his saving throw (even though it was at disadvantage, I'm a nasty DM).

Daktari pulls his attack, Newt keeps his head.

That was close.

Further along the tunnels Vinnie, Inverna and Ram are still fighting off yet another rat swarm.

But that's all we had time for this session, the Dark Squad have spent ten-and-a-half hours at the mystery so far.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

Find Ian with one 'I'.
Save (the bastard) Arty Swell (maybe).
To the Moon Pool.
Goblins in the Dreadwood.
Nightshade in the Dreadwood.
To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.
Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.
Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Damn - splitting the party, in teeny tiny tunnels, with psychic enemies who know the terrain, all with the clock ticking. Rather them than me!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #066: No Smoke without Fire, or rather Magma.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 66, and here we go again.

Note, before this session there was a fair amount of chatter amongst the players about the impending level 8, they're only approx. 4,000 XP away- plans are getting made.

All they need to do is survive.

But back to it.

The Dark Squad are shuffling around some cramped and muddy tunnels, they're after Ian with one I, who is a nothic (they want to capture Ian, or else bring his body back as evidence)- the beast (it seems) has Arty Swell in its power. Or at least that's the story the PCs are telling me and themselves atm, we may get to see if they're right.

But not in this session we wont, there's a lot of fighting in this one- and some more nasty environmental stuff to deal with, and the psychic rats of course- a swarm of cranium rats actually. Last session ended with Daktari just about to take a big chunk out of Newt (he thought the tabaxi was Ian with one I), and then he (at last, and with disadvantage) made his save. The confusion is lifted- it's not Ian with one I it's the lovable Newt!

Oh, and atm Vinnie has about a thousand rats on him... that's not good.

So, here we go...




*Newt has a quiet word with Daktari.*

Newt goes bonkers, and by which I of course mean that Bear who plays Newt goes bonkers- in his rasping voice, and keep in mind that when he gets real hissy loud his microphone cuts out, so-

“Daktari, you moronic rat's ... If you ever come at me again then I will take your sky pony and shove it so far up your ... … ... stuck in your COLON! I am Newt the... I am the ... of ... you piece of ... I will ... and then ... and then ... and then ... with a ... until it breaks. Do you understand me?”

And everyone does.

Everybody is real clear.

Even Daktari who just mostly does sanguine, and yet he's very keen to explain.

Daktari is always remarkably calm, it's like he doesn't understand what's going on most of the time, odd that.

And so, and remember to do it in a dumb cod Russian voice-

“Newt! My eyes were telling lies to the bit behind my eyes! I do not understand Newt! They lied to me. My evil eyes!”

[Newt & Daktari 100 XP]

A little later the pair agree to go and find their friends, who are at present still happily playing with rats.

However, en route to Vinnie's rat-show (he's being swarmed) something tries to tickle Newt's brain- but the cranium swarm have picked the wrong guy this time, the tabaxi warlock is not buying it.

Ten seconds later and Newt has spotted yet another rat swarm off on its own, skulking around in the dark, trying to act all innocent, he blasts the heck out of the little critters, and rolls mad damage with his second Belphegor Fiery Blast.




*The Rat King Swarm.*

My cranium rat swarm gets toasted, shame- that was nearly ten turns of fun I had with those guys.

After that the swarm that was bothering Vinnie, and a bunch of other fast approaching rat enemies, that were closing in on the action, well... they sorta scurry off to do something else.

[Psychic rat bastards, and friends 2075 XP]

A couple of minutes later, while the Dark Squad watch and wait, the scene shifts to normality, there are cave rats about- mostly just scuttling along and doing their own thing, but no more giant rats trying to kill them, no swarms of ferocious biting rats, and definitely no-more cranium rat swarms.

Newt investigates and then identifies the bad psychic rats he lit up, maybe even takes a few body parts, he's like that.

Meantime Vinnie decides to try again with his Speak with Animals spell, which is still in operation. After a brief search about, and by proffering some of his hard tack, he manages to find a rat willing to gnaw the bone with him, as it were.

Vinnie chats with Wilfred the rat, he learns that Creepy Ian was here not so long ago- he passed through the tunnels, stopping only to communicate with the Rat King Swarm (the cranium rats) who then started riling everybody else up. Creepy Ian passed on into the old dwarven works.

Which is the place that Newt found last session, just a bit further through the tunnels here.

Good info.

Vinnie, as is his want, makes a speech to Wilfred about the new freedom that has been won for all rodent kind (in the post code), it ends with “Viva La Rodent!”, it usually does- or something very similar. It's good to see that Marxism and the revolutionary zeal still have a place in the D&D universe, It's like Animal Farm, only with... no, forget it.

Wilfred is made to promise to tell Vinnie if Creepy Ian gets spotted by him or any of his friends, note after this request I, your glorious DM, think- no chance, but then Jim/Vinnie rolls a '19' plus bonuses, so- okay.

Wilfred will pass the word.

[Chats with Wilfred 200 XP]

The Dark Squad exit the rat warren tunnels and into, well- what the hell is it. Maybe some kind of forge, maybe. Investigations begin- there are sloping four runnels, possibly down which molten liquid flows, into a mould. The mould is a very odd shape, it's not very deep- maybe two inches, and it's bevelled. It's odd. All of the stonework here is very definitely dwarven.

The Dark Squad take a moment to scratch their collective noggins- what were the dwarves making, the mould would create a ten foot tall, five foot wide, slightly curved- but very thin piece of metal. Or if not metal then whatever previously molten substance that entered the mould down the runnels here.

If they're right in their assumptions.

If you are struggling to imagine the shape than think of a tower shield- only ten feet tall, five feet wide and very slightly curved.

The stairs to the west of this chamber are also throwing out a lot of heat, there's something nasty warm down there, the PCs think, and so therefore chose not to explore.

Then someone, my guess is it's Ian with one I, which coincides with Newt's guess too, well... whoever that somebody is they start making threats in the tabaxi warlock's head again.

Newt, normally the most calm of individuals, starts hissing, swearing and shouting the odds.

“Get out of my head, you one eyed piece of … ! I am going to...”, but we know how this sentence ends, with Bear's mic cutting in and out as he screams and rants.

Then Vinnie and Daktari simultaneously conclude that the creature they are following- let's call him Ian, headed down the northern stairs, the gang follow. Note there are three exits to the mould chamber, the third is ignored.




*Ian went this way!*

The northern stairs however descend steeply into a cavernous wide passageway, possibly two passageways- there are two tunnels both heading north but the eastern one has completely collapsed.

There's a heat haze ahead, and the temperature rises as the Dark Squad cautiously move forward, Ram sneaking a little way in advance of his colleagues.




*Ram, off for a lurch in the dark.*

But here's a thing, to either side of the main thoroughfare of the passage are, what look to be stones shaped like the missing area of the mould, the Dark Squad stop to investigate and have another think about things. These low set stone biers, they conclude, are exactly the same shape as the hollow of the mould, whatever comes out of the mould could be placed here- to cool?

It's all very odd.

Then onwards, scurrying quickly, Ram first- of course, past an opening in the west wall, beyond the collapse a sea of molten lava- that's not good.

The Dark Squad move quicker still, particularly as Ram has just spotted a pair of reptile like taloned feet/legs (attached to an unseen body) skittering around the corner ahead, but on the ceiling. Ian with one I it seems is adept at spider climbing, as the PCs already presumed.

Then, of course, as the PCs are dashing ahead a sudden wave of ferociously hot lava surges up and over the collapsed wall to the west, it would have to happen now! What bad luck for the Dark Squad.

But remarkably- there are two saving throws, the first a Dex check for the two PCs in the path of the sudden slop of red hot liquid- they both pass with style. But then the corridor is suddenly filled with scalding hot steam and smoke, and... all of the PCs make their Con saves, so... that was pretty disappointing.

That said the passage ahead is now home to a pool of terrifyingly hot lava, and Inverna is on the wrong side of the fiery spew, although pretty much no-one at this point can see what they're doing, or indeed where they're going (the steam remember).

Worse still, moments later, everyone that's not Inverna spot- when the smoke clears a little, that ahead is the shimmer of yet more lava that has breached the passage. The safe route does indeed seem to be the ceiling...

Then, as the PCs are shouting back and forth to each other, and figuring just how close they can get to the lava without having to make saves, then... the mephits arrive.

These beauties come in two flavours- magma and smoke.




*No Smoke without fire (Magma). Get comfy.*

An hour later.

We're still at it.

The schtick is, the mephits emerge from the smoke and lava, use whatever they have in the way of breath weapons- hose a few PCs, and then retreat to the very hard to hit places (concealment or better, most every turn).

The PCs on the other hand have found a safe zone from which to do their fighting (mostly shooting), a spot in which they don't have to make saving throws for the smoke and heat of the lava pools either ahead or behind.

They pretty much religiously stick to this spot, Vinnie, Newt, Daktari & Ram are lined up across the passage, which is ideal for my guys- I get to make three attacks every time another breath weapon recharges.

Daktari gets blinded my a smoke mephit at least twice, Vinnie also dips in and out with regard to the sense. All of the PCs, even Newt (for 1 HP damage) get scalded by the magma mephit's breath attacks.




*Daktari's view for much of the fight, note he should not be able to see his colleagues, or the mephit to the south- I'm not a High Master when it comes to Fantasy Grounds Unity.*

However, early on in the fracas both Vinnie and Newt consume their Potions of Fire Resistance, and that helps a lot.

So, the fight goes on- because the Dark Squad are not going to move from their spots, and... the mephits are therefore much harder to hit, and they can take their time- wait for things to recharge.

Well, that's okay if you're a gang of four, Inverna after five turns of listening to her new found companions rant, scream and suffer suddenly gets to find out for herself.

The elf hireling is attacked by a magma and smoke mephit of her own, just one of each- but the magma mephit's Heat Metal spell is particularly effective, the sidekick fighter is bloodied in maybe three turns.

Of course all of the other guys are also taking hits, but the mephits are getting beaten down.

Daktari has to drop Shatterspike when it to is subject to a magma mephit's Heat Metal spell, it goes on a while.

But, eventually, we get through it, although Ram- danger man has to rush and leap the lava puddle to get to Inverna's side of the fight and help the elf out.

And keep in mind when the smoke mephits die they leave a cloud of concealing smoke as a grave marker.

[Lava and mephits 1050 XP]




*The greyed out circles are exploded smoke mephits- I've figured a better way of doing this in FGU now. The yellow circle is Vinnie's Moonbeam, I've also figured a better way to do this one.*

The Dark Squad finally continue on north, past another breach and more lava, then around the corner and back towards the collapse in the parallel passageway.

Vinnie even takes to the ceiling (with his Slippers of Spider Climbing) to search for Ian's trail, he finds the nothic's muddy foot prints.

Ian went this way, the druid is certain- back down the passage (south) and up a set of steep steps that rise to the east.




*Around the corner- Newt, of all people, finds the stairs outta here.*

But before we go there, the Dark Squad are pretty beat, and beat-up, remember they are trying to get this task done quickly- in just 24 hours, for which they will receive a reward of 5,000gp's worth of alchemical type items- drip fed to them by Arty providing they save him.

Keep in mind they actually have 72 hours to save the gnome, in reality, the time dependency thing (and the three levels of reward available) is my construct, a motivation tool.

So, the Dark Squad take a break- not a short rest, they've had one of those earlier today, but the time it takes to shoot the breeze and suck down a few Potions of Healing, and to rub in a use or two of Keoughtom's Ointment.

Note at this point Vinnie's hit points were in the high teens, Daktari was down to twenty-something (from about eighty), Inverna low-twenties (max high sixties), while Ram was only just bloodied.

Newt had lost one of his temporary hit points- that's it.

The tabaxi got hit just once in the entire mephit fight, I was rolling randomly to see who provoked each mephit's ire, he got ignored almost all of the time.

Also note, we have a combat stat counting thing attached to FGU, Ram did something like 270 damage in this session- the next best, Newt, with something like a 160 damage. The rogue was, well, on fire- I guess.

Then, after a brief discussion between Inverna and Newt-

“Is it always like this, I mean...” Inverna begins.

“What? This? Pull yourself together woman, we've barely started. Look at me. LOOK AT ME! WELL!” Newt starts up.

Inverna looks, there's not a scratch or a singe on the tabaxi warlock.

“Now buck up Missy and let's get on!” Newt has a way with folk, an easy natural charm.

[Inverna & Newt 100 XP]




*Ram, on point duty again.*

The Dark Squad send Ram up the stair, stealthy-like, the rogue spots a lone dwarven skeleton guarding the ten foot high chamber ahead, with another set of stairs exiting on the far side. He signals his comrades to ready, and then begins the attack- the skeleton is destroyed in seconds but it seems there are more enemies present, another half-a-dozen members of the shambling undead descend the far stairs and into action.

But... they're low level undead, it's a massacre.




*The Dark Squad get into the swing of things- low level undead are easy kills.*

And when the fight ends the Dark Squad take a brief moment to look around them, there are a bunch more of the strange curved biers in here, and on each sits a rustless piece of white metal? Maybe, the investigation of these items (possibly) next time.

And that's all we got up to... lots of chatter, lots of fighting, lots of fun.

I love this game.

The Dark Squad have spent eleven-and-a-half hours at the mystery so far.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-


Find Ian with one 'I'​ 
Save (the bastard) Arty Swell (maybe).​ 
To the Moon Pool.​ 
Goblins in the Dreadwood.​ 
Nightshade in the Dreadwood.​ 
To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.​ 
Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.​

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

Blimey, but that was a good one...

I was particularly fond of the bit in which Inverna and Ram were out cold and dying (and taking ongoing damage), with Daktari on maybe a dozen hit points, and... not an enemy in sight. Not that you'd want to see a Bodak.

Then there was the bit later on with the disintegration rays...

Write up for the weekend.

Cheers

Goonalan, and the Dark Squad.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #067: “Are You Trying To Kill Us?”

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 67, and tee-hee, a bit of squeaky bum time for the players.

The title of this session is simply the question that Bear asked of me about an hour or so into this one. I am happy to report that in the later stages this question, or else a variant of it, got asked several more times, and by all of the players in turn.

So, I really enjoyed this one.

Do you remember the chatter at the start of the last session, the players held up the game a while to talk tactics for their level eight PC builds.

I said nothing at the time, but I took umbrage.

So, back to it.

The Dark Squad are far below Squabblepot and Arty's Labs, at present in an ancient ruined dwarven redoubt. They're in pursuit of Ian with one I, the nothic. Who, they believe, has warped the murdering Arty's brain, they're trying to save their friend.

They have 72 hours to gather evidence before the trial starts back in Squabblepot, actually they're down to about 61 hours atm. That said the Dark Squad, in their infinite wisdom (hubris), are attempting to get this case wrapped up in just 24 hours, they therefore have just 13 hours left to meet this self-imposed deadline.

So, at the end of the last session a bunch of low level undead were put to the sword- easy, but the chamber here has more of the strange stone drying stations, and on them- well, metal sheets that must have come from the mould that was discovered by the adventurers earlier.





*What is it?*

Inverna grabs and then, miraculously, lifts one of the sheets of ancient metal, the thing is over ten feet long by five feet wide, and incredibly thin (2.5mm). It's as light as a feather, so light that the elf soon discovers that she can balance it easily on one finger, and when she gives it a bump it floats up a few inches, and then takes an absolute age to incredibly slowly float back down into her hand.

It really is as light as a feather, but also incredibly strong/resistant- Ram can't scratch it at all with his dagger.

“What iz eat? Quelle fromage? What wur ze sneek-e dwarves may-kin down ere?”

The DM informs the PCs/players, who are not at all skilled in metallurgy, that a suitable skill employed followed by a natural '20' and he'll let them know what the substance is.

Ram, Vinnie, Daktari and Inverna all fail their checks to find out.

Newt spends an inspiration point, to roll with advantage, and... '20'.

The bugger!

The sheet of metal that Inverna is holding in her hand is adamantine, it is therefore incredibly valuable... and much sort after, the dwarves of Farhill Mine would be very interested.

There are four sheets here, but again- they're ten feet by five, very light, but obviously not very portable.

[Adamantine sheets 200 XP]

Then we move on, Ram is sent ahead- the stairs up lead in to a pillared chamber, with stairs heading down into long wide corridors to the north and the south. There are more stairways leading off both of these passages, staggered in pairs. There are also more of the shambling undead standing statue in both directions- more dwarven zombies and skeletons.

But here's the thing, the passage to the north is also home to a puddle of swirling black mist, all low level- obscuring the floor and the legs of the undead in the fog there.

Ram heads back to tell his friends.

The consensus is- more low level undead, more easy kills- two PCs block the passage north and hold the line, two more- same plan, to the south.

The action begins, and it's easy...

To the south there are only three or four of the shambling undead, and it's Vinnie, Ram and Newt in action here, the bad guys really don't last very long, maybe a turn.




*Daktari & Inverna, it's a formidable pairing.*

But to the north, well... Inverna and Daktari, who have been really getting on lately, press forward down the stairs into the passage- cutting the undead down as they go. But, there are plenty more zombies and skeletons in this direction. Therefore Newt comes over and drops the bomb- a Fireball, and that's cleared the way a little.




*Apres the Fireball, it happens a lot.*

However at this point a raging Daktari, and a calm and collected Inverna, have had to wade into the freezing fog here, and the pair are taking necrotic damage, then... a cowled hunched figure appears from the first staired opening to the west.

The figure stares intently at the Sky Pony barbarian- it says nothing, just stares, Daktari is left nonplussed.

“There is strange little man with bad face!” The barbarian yells and points.

Seconds later Inverna scatters down the stairs and into the western chamber to which Daktari was pointing, she too spies the odd hooded creature and... the sight stops her heart. Inverna drops prone and straight to zero hit points.

There's a lot of swearing around the VTT.

Actually the swearing is all just one word, but oft repeated, and at times with fervour.




*Who's the guy in the hoodie? Note the Zombie just standing there, when the Bodak appeared then this guy just plain dropped off the PCs radar, he got ignored.*

There's a rush as the Dark Squad bustle into the chamber, and there they too take it in turns to meet the gaze of the creepy bodak, they were given the option of looking away, more fool them. There follows quite a lot of saving throws, and following these the spending of inspiration points to try those saves again.

Just to say, each PC can have up to two inspiration points- five of these get spent in the next two turns.

Vinnie, after suffering in the bodak's stare (a bunch of necrotic damage, or worse), wildshapes into... the Moonboar!

Keep in mind he can also speak and cast spells in this god-given wildshape, er... shape.

However, the terrifying undead creature continues to caper away from the Dark Squad, although it also manages to punch Daktari once or twice, and it hurts, with lots of necrotic damage. Then it  disappears through a crack in the northern wall of the chamber here, making its way to another parallel running ruined room.

Ram is in hot pursuit, alas that doesn't last long, seconds later and the rogue too is sprawling, down to zero hit points and making death saves (but see below).




*Ram Down! Ram Down! Note, Newt is hiding in the corner.*

But here's the thing, the bodak's necrotic aura is also inflicting damage to the unconscious PCs, the Moonboar (Vinnie) therefore scrambles to heal the pair, although Ram's Periapt of Wound Closure makes things much safer for the rogue.

Note, It's Newt that gets to Ram with his last Potion of Greater Healing (his last healing of any kind), the tabaxi also has a little pep talk for the rogue once he has blinked open his eyes.

“Get up and get 'im. You're the only one of these naughty word pathetic bastards (he means the other members of the Dark Squad) that is of any use. Go get 'em tiger!”

And what surprised the rest of us around the VTT at the time was the vehemence of the above, it was like he had been wanting to say it for some time.


Oh, and all five PCs have attempted to use monster knowledge checks to identify the undead horror, all low rolls except for Vinnie, although the druid only remembers the creature's name, but nothing else.

Newt, getting desperate, drops a second Fireball into the next chamber over, the blast however also encompasses the tabaxi, but he's still got a Potion of Fire Resistance running.




*The Bodak is looking mighty fine. Mutual destruction via Fireball, but both the tabaxi and the Bodak are just slightly singed. Note Daktari has taken a beating, and the zombie... still standing, still being ignored. *

Note, at this point the bodak is not yet bloodied- it's only taken a couple of hits, and is resistant to fire, which is Newt and Vinnie's element of choice, and as just made crystal clear when the Fireball hits. Newt takes as much damage as the bodak.

But still the bodak gets away, it scampers back into the long northern passage, to which Inverna- still very badly wounded, has retreated.

Note, there's no pictures of this bit because, I think, the players were having a bit of a panic- the bodak was quite definitely about to get away again.

However, the sidekick fighter uses her action surge to send a trio of arrows into the retreating horror's back, and seconds later a screaming Daktari chases the creature down and stabs it repeatedly, and eventually, dead (again).

Note Daktari was down to around ten hit points by the end of it all, it was an odd thing to see- Ram and Inverna down and dying, Vinnie trying to revive the pair, and Newt and the barbarian attempting to chase the bodak down.

[Zombies, Skeletons and a Bodak 2800 XP]

Then... the Dark Squad scurry back to the centre of things here, Newt gets his Tiny Hut up and running and the battered and broken PCs quickly dive inside. There follows plenty of chatter, and a whole heap of healing.




*And relax... Say hello to the Moonboar, again.*

At the end of this short rest Vinnie, I think, is the only PC still with HD healing to spend, they're all also very low on healing potions, and on spells for the druid.

But the chatter here is more about what do we do next? How much do we keep pushing it? Do we try to get an extended rest in now, and then push on with the chase?

As I say, much chatter.

But this is the first time that we have heard the Moonboar speak. So, Vinnie sounds continental, or else French, but the Moonboar.

Imagine if you can a slight French accent, but in a gruff voice interspersed with grunts and snorts.

Remember, as gruff as you can go-

“I fink SN-SN-GUR zat we shud GURGUR go on after ze SN-SN leetul bas-turd GURGUR!”

It's funny and odd at the same time.

[The Moonboar speaks 100 XP]

But the decision is made, it's too soon to rest, the Dark Squad press on, and the way forward is very close to hand. Daktari and the Moonboar quickly rediscover Ian's tracks here- and they lead to a section of blank stone wall straight ahead. Soon after Ram locates the secret door, and with help from Daktari wrenches it open.




*Down some more...*

Note, the PCs are not exploring anywhere (so far) that isn't on Ian's route.

Beyond the secret door spiral stairs descend further into the dark.

The rogue leads the way, however the stairs soon after turn to nothing, Ram finds himself squatting on the last step, peering down thirty or forty feet from an opening in the centre of the roof of a large cavern. The rest of the spiral stairs are heaped in a pile of broken rubble below. The ruin here, the rogue quickly determines, is ancient.

The rogue therefore secures a rope and then when his colleagues arrive, he descends into the newly revealed space, the rest of the Dark Squad follow after, although the Moonboar chooses to walk around on the ceiling for a while.

[Down, down, deeper and down 200 XP]

What's the duration on your wildshape Vinnie?




*Two passages and a pile of rubble, what's left of the lower section of the spiral stairs.*

There are two passages exiting the cavern, both lead to smaller chambers which overlook a much larger (massive) cave chamber. The first passage enters the space through an opening thirty feet above a pool of bubbling hot mud. While the second opens out only twenty or so feet above a solid looking stone shelf, with the same mud pool as spotted earlier just to the north.




*The view from the first passage opening, a bubbling mud pool.*

Ram leads his colleagues down, cautiously, because on the shore of the mud pool here are the skeletal remains of several large creatures, they look to be the remains of half-a-dozen or so huge snakes.




*The view from the second passage opening, WTF are they?*

And sure enough...

When the rogue gets close the first of the undead creatures rears up, soon after all of the Dark Squad are down into the chamber, and into action.




*They're just big skeletons.*

Note, these guys are skeleton versions of giant (huge) constrictor snakes- there are two of them. Daktari gets bitten and then caught in the coils by one of the undead foes, and then crushed and pierced by its needle-sharp bones.

But, they're just big skeletons, hardly a match for the Dark Squad.

[Two huge Skeletal Snakes 900 XP]

But that's what the snakes are there for, to distract the PCs, because for the last few rounds the grinning DM (that's me) has been moving his latest big bad guy into position.

Suddenly the Moonboar has to tumble to the side, as a ten foot wide and five foot deep divot is eked out of the formerly solid stone, in the spot that the wildshaped druid was formerly standing.




*The Zombie Beholder keeps on rolling '4'.*

At which point the Dark Squad spot their new attacker.

Immediately after the players start shouting again, further enquiring as to whether the DM has grown bored with this campaign and is trying to end it as soon as possible.

But... Players, man! They tend to exaggerate, have you noticed that?

Note, the zombie beholder was quickly identified by the Dark Squad, although there was a moment at the start when they thought that it was the real thing, a beholder.

Also note, when targetted I made the player roll (1d4) to see which eye ray the zombie beholder used on their PC, with the caveat- don't roll a '4'. Four being the disintegrate ray, in the course of this encounter I only managed to get off two attacks with my big bad dead eye-guy- both of them '4's.

So, the Dark Squad unleash everything they've got left, they also remember to spread out, but there's very little cover here.

Daktari takes to throwing javelins and insults, at disadvantage for the former- his trash talk is really coming on strong.

“Come down and fight me you big-giant-eye-ball-bag!”

That sort of thing.

It's edifying every time Daktari speaks.

My zombie beholder then randomly targets Ram with its second disintegration ray, but that's no fun- the evasive rogue's dexterity save bonus is sky high, he avoids the blast in style, and then the Dark Squad missile salvo continues, and...

That's enough for the eye monster. My zombie beholder had 125 hit points (I beefed him up a little), the PCs put him down in two turns- although keep in mind that Ram was using a mixture of magical and walloping arrows. Point of fact, its the rogue with his sneak attack that finally does for the zombie beholder.




*Dead again!*

The very former eye tyrant crash lands half in and half out of the bubbling mud close by.

And then breath.

There's a lot of this, is the consensus.




*The Moonboar's Moonbeam torch.*

Vinnie uses his Moonbeam, which he conjured earlier to burn the beholder, to illuminate as much as he can of the massive cavern. Newt, meantime, sends Gerald his bat servitor for a look around. There's a rocky ledge to east that has a pool of bubbling lava welled there, but of more interest is a stone shelf to the north which has a stone door in the cavern wall. The door is open...

Then a short break for a little more discussion, this while Newt fills a variety of bags and pouches with viscera and parts taken from the undead beholder.

Then, the Dark Squad make their way across the mud.

Note, that's a really simple sentence to write.




*It all got very complicated very quickly, the rope depicted here is being held aloft by the two Immovable Rods that the PCs possess. The Acrobatics DC to shimmy across hanging from the rope = 12. To jump across (Athletics) DC 10. It took a good 10-15 minutes to come up with and then implement the rope idea, and then everyone except Newt jumped across.*

But, to do.

On the final jump, only six feet (DC 6), the Moonboar has to spend a moment with his arms quickly spiralling, balanced on the very lip of the far ledge, attempting desperately not to fall backwards into the bubbling mire. He succeeds.

Newt, the tabaxi (cat man), just plain falls in.




*Newt relaxes in mud. He was spitting feathers.*

He has to be rescued, although that doesn't go too well either, Daktari only narrowly avoids joining the warlock in the mud with his attempt to rescue Newt.

Meantime Newt also fails to struggle his way out and sinks a little further into the gloop, so that only the top eighteen inches of his being are clear of the bubbling mud.

Note the mud itself is only inflicting 1d4 fire damage/turn, but it is also quicksand.

Then, at last, Inverna grabs hold of Newt and drags the cat man out of the mud.

[Newt falls in 200 XP]

[But the Dark Squad get across the mud cavern 200 XP]

However, at this point, another clutch of staggering zombie dwarves have exited the door ahead here, and shambled forward to attack the Dark Squad, this while Newt attempts to Prestidigitate himself clean.




*It's a bit of a shambles really.*

However, and again, they're just a bunch of zombies, the Dark Squad beat them down, and then after a tiny bit more healing, they head on through the door- Ram first.

Into a small crypt.

A dwarven crypt, and with a door across the far side.




*A small dwarven crypt.*

The door is slightly ajar, and if the Dark Squad want to check for muddy footprints next session, well- I'll save them the time, Ian with one I went this way.

But back to the crypt, there are three dwarves interred in the floor of the chamber, their tombstones showing there- Vinnie reads the names of the dead dwarves.

Moments later the spirits of the dead incumbents float up through their tombstones, moaning and caterwauling, and lashing out at the adventurers.

With advantage, guaranteeing several nice hits.




*A small inhabited dwarven crypt. *

As one of the players said earlier- there's a lot of this...

But that's where we got up to this session.

I rather enjoyed it.

The Dark Squad have now spent thirteen-and-a-half hours at the mystery, and they reckon (after a chat with the very helpful DM) that it is definitely going to take an hour, at best, to get back to the surface from where they stand.

So, in reality the Dark Squad have only got nine-and-a-half hours left to go, and keep in mind guys that there are going to be Constitution checks coming for exhaustion, and particularly if you are going to attempt to do the 24 hours straight through.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-


    Find Ian with one 'I'. The elusive bastard.

Save (the bastard) Arty Swell (maybe).​ 
To the Moon Pool.​ 
Goblins in the Dreadwood.​ 
Nightshade in the Dreadwood.​ 
To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.​ 
Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.​

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #068: The Greater Evil.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 68, and let's just dive into it.

And so...

Blah, blah, blah save Arty, about thirteen hours to go, or rather thirteen or so hours to get the job done in time to claim the big reward, because this is what's going on here people. I know this because it got discussed quite a lot this session. But, it's not even about the money- it's...

Oh, but yes- for Newt it is about the money (a share of 5,000gps worth of alchemical stuff).

But for Ram it's about the fact that they said they would do save Arty in 24 hours and so... they have to do it, there's not another option- if you say you are going to do a thing, you do it.

Vinnie (in Moon Boar form atm), and Daktari, and Inverna are obviously less... rigid.

This fact means the debate- should we stop now and take a long rest, gets repeated quite a lot this session.

But, the action...




*Spectral Dwarves!*

So, a dwarven crypt- spectres, three of them, but they don't last long- although they do make their mark on the PCs.

But here's the oddity, the three spectral dwarves, their names are known to the Dark Squad (they're etched on their tombs) they are- Master Smith Stiggy Poprock, Forge Master Smurg Picklittle & Ragvik 'The Firestarter' Firestone. Anyway, these three, when they expire they deliver a final word or two, a warning- maybe, to the adventurers.

It's only Vinnie and Daktari that can speak the dwarven tongue however, these then are the dwarven spectres final words-

“We must build it, he said so...”

“Tao! Tao! We have built the future!”

“Waiting for the Moon Man!”

And this stuff causes a lot more chatter- after the fight, particularly as Vinnie believes that he may be the Moon Man...

Is he right?

He's a Moon Druid, and a part-time Moon Boar.

Could be.

[Zombies and spectral dwarves in the crypt, and a bit of chat 1000 XP]

However, the chatter diverts into  a debate- do they open the tombs. Daktari (oddly, the barbarian doesn't often have an opinion) makes the point that dwarves don't like their tombs being robbed, it's just wrong to contemplate doing so. Obviously, the barbarian isn't quite as elegant.

“Mm... Dwarf tombs, bad ju-ju!”

That kind of thing. As it turns out Vinnie is against it too, and Ram's not sure, nor Inverna... So, when Newt blasts the first one open...

The chatter gets a little more intense, and more so when the tabaxi then climbs into the first tomb (they're situated in the floor) and grabs out the skull of Stiggy Poprock, hides himself within, and then with his hands manipulates the skull's jaw as he ventriloquisms-

“Alas, goor Poprawk! I new 'im, Vinnie, a fart dwarve off ginfinit vest, ov moist exgellent van-cee.”

Then...

“Gert da bag ov holgin opun ders lotz of shy-knee stuff gin ear!”

He's a hoot the warlock.

[Tomb robbing and ventriloquism 300 XP]

So, that was fun.

Ram is sent through the door ahead, and guess what... there's another set of stairs spiralling down, and nearly another hundred feet.

The Dark Squad must be getting deep now.

The rogue eventually emerges via an ajar secret door, in through the back wall (behind an altar) and into a very large partially collapsed tomb like chamber (with a sixty foot ceiling) exit over the far side. The place looks to be deserted.




*Deeper and down to the secret beneath the mountain.*

A statue on the altar depicts the dwarven deity Dumathoin, also bearing the legend “the secret under the mountain.”

The Dark Squad take a moment to have a look around, although at some point the two spinagon devils that are hidden up high in the recesses of the chamber, well... they start swooping down to fire off their tail spikes.

Remarkably the DMs dice, like the spinagons' tail spikes, are on fire.




*Spined Devils.*

Ram gets hit repeatedly, Vinnie and Daktari also soak up a few hits, but eventually... the first devil is blasted from its perch, but the second... well, here's a turn up.

Newt rants at the little devil.

“I am Newt the Magnificent, cease this tomfoolery, we are here to see your Master- Ian with one I”, and then he rolls a '20' on his Persuasion check.

So, Newt and the spinagon- Arfur, chat for a while.

Here's Arfur's first line-

“Ian wiv wun I is no-one's master, all-vo an' oddly, my Master sum-times calls 'imself Randall ver Magnificent, all-vo 'is real nayme iz Randall ver Black!”

So, Ian may be the fellow the Dark Squad are chasing but... it looks like Randall the Black is still alive and well (maybe) and in charge down here. Or else some version of this.#

Do you remember Randall the Black, we met his wife earlier all the way back in Squabblepot.

So, the chatter continues between Newt and Arfur, but finally the tabaxi orders the spinagon devil to head on in advance of the Dark Squad, to alert his Master of their imminent arrival...

[Newt and the spinagons 1200 XP]

So, that's nice, although a little later Newt translates the conversation to his comrades, after the little devil has departed. The rest of the Dark Squad are, of course, a little less appreciative of the warlock's efforts.

Vinnie asks the tabaxi to confirm-

“Zo, zer leetul de-ville zat yew ave allowed to depart, who werks vor an ancienne e-ville gnom ov sum zort, an yew tol dim to zay zat we wur come-ing?”

Newt nods.

“But yew did not ask any per-tin-nent questions abowt wat lies a-head?”

Newt shakes his head, but he's still grinning like, well... the proverbial Cheshire Cat.

“Sacre-bleu! Yew are un idiot! Merde! Merde! MERDE!”

But Newt, of course, has a beautiful reply-

And try to do it in a harsh but whispered voice, full of threat.

“Vinnie! You are not seeing the bigger picture, there is a greater evil down here, I can sense it- and that excites me. It excites me a lot!”

And at this point if you're still doing Newt's voice you should have strayed into creepy territory for the end of the above sentence.

But Ram has the best line.

“Oh, there's a greater evil down here, we're all very aware of that.”

The rogue, and his companions, are all pointedly staring at the warlock, of course.

Who doesn't get it, or else just chooses to ignore the complement.

[The Greater Evil 300 XP]

But then the conversation gets forgotten, because Ram is absolutely certain that he's spotted that there's a secret entrance over on the eastern wall, hidden (badly) behind one of the sarcophagi. Note the outline of the opening is illuminated, clearly there's a light on beyond the secret portal, a bit of a give away.

And so...

Ram checks it out, no traps but the ancient stone portal is stuck- it seems to have been broken/disturbed, maybe back whenever the rest of this chamber suffered its partial collapse.

Daktari, with a lot of help from his friends manages to wrench the great stone slab open a littler further- beyond a set of steep and low-ceilinged (dwarf size) stairs lead down into an torch illuminated chamber. The rogue can see two large chests down there and a number of once sturdy sacks that have spewed their contents- coins, lots of them... thousands of them.

Newt has this to say.

“Too easy. We should go on.”

Later this statement will be thought remarkably prescient, and keep in mind the members of the Dark Squad keep on saying its not about the money (the reason for their rush) and that they should stick to following Ian and ignore everything else.

Well, that doesn't happen.

Ram descends the stairs, only...




*The Dark Squad are nobodies fools.*

Its one of the very few times that he hasn't checked for traps before making his move, and he pays for it- a quartet of poisoned darts fire up into the stairwell, the rogue is hit twice- but manages to make his saves (after spending an inspiration point). He is however now very badly wounded, and out of there.

But now the challenge has been set.

Five minutes later and a spider climbing Vinnie has entered the chamber, avoiding the stairs altogether by creeping along one of the walls of the stairwell.

The chamber below is empty save for the treasure- a slew of coins (over 20,000 of them)* and two large and hefty looking chests- both seem to be locked, although the druid's not the expert.

The coin pile is examined, it's safe- the druid therefore starts scooping the loot up before he realises that this procedure could take him hours, keep in mind Vinnie is still walking on the walls of the chamber, avoiding the traps (he suspects) on the floor.

*The coin haul, when it is finally calculated/examined consists of 23,000 and change copper pieces, and about another 300gp in other currencies. So, not much of a haul, although keep in mind the Dark Squad have two bags of holding atm, so it all gets taken.

Then, the druid goes over and grabs up one of the chests- he's still not touching the floor, remarkably he manages to lift the thing, but that's when it all goes pear-shaped.

The chest is a mimic.

The druid, less than a second later, is glued to the aforementioned shapechanger and also being snapped at by the mimics fanged maw.

It all gets very silly.

Inverna braces herself feet on one wall, hands on the opposite wall- she attempts to descends the stairs without touching any of the steps, and... gets stuck about halfway down. A little later Ram finally manages to rescue the elf- to grab and drag her back to safety without triggering the trap again.

When the way is clear again Daktari leaps down into the chamber with much greater style, the barbarian rages and starts slashing with his magical longsword- Shatterspike. Meantime the Moon Boar has contrived to get his head stuck to the chest also, this after he successfully tusked the mimic.

A little later Daktari also loses Shatterspike when it gets stuck to the second mimic chest down here.




*That's right, both chests are mimics.*

That went down well with the Dark Squad.

While all of this is going on Inverna, Newt and Ram are taking it in turns to dodge into the opening at the top of the stairwell and snipe at the mimics, which is very hard to do because of the angles, and because one of the beasts is stuck to the Moon Boar's head.

It's a struggle let me tell you.

But eventually, and I do mean... eventually, both of the mimics are slain.

The Moon Boar and Vinnie bag the coin (Daktari carries one of the Bags of Holding) and then exit the chamber safely.

[Treasure and mimics 1000 XP]

But here's the thing- the Moon Boar has taken a beating, Daktari is back down to less than twenty hit points, Ram- after the trap went off and he took multiple hits, well... he's down to about ten hit points.

So, we cannot go on, or at least-

“Zis is madness, I am sorely beat-un. I 'ave only a petite few spells left- and my spell selection du jour wuz aimed at solving a mystery.”

The druid is a bit bent out of shape, and almost defeated. But here's the thing- Newt is all for going on (after a short rest) as is Ram, it's a matter of principal for the rogue (see above).

But the argument goes on for quite a while, so long in fact that Newt erects his Tiny Hut and the Dark Squad take an hour to chat about the situation, and to do the calculations. It is however getting very late, and so an eight hour long rest taken now would leave the Dark Squad pretty much out of time. They would have about an hour to locate Ian, grab the bastard, and then get back to Squabblepot.

The discussion/argument goes on and on- its mostly Vinnie and Newt going back and forth (in character) with the druid trying to persuade Ram to take the sensible option.

Round and round they go, but... Ram's not for stopping.

At the end of the short rest all of the PCs are still hurt, although Vinnie wildshapes back into his druid shifter form, and then after the rest is done, he changes back again to the Moon Boar. None of the PCs have any healing HD left to spend, three of them (the DM can confirm) still have one healing potion each.

Other than that... not a lot.

Vinnie has maybe three spells left.

Daktari has one rage left.

Note, also during the above frank exchange Inverna has questions- particularly with regard to Newt, simply put- is the tabaxi in league with devils and demons?

Vinnie (and Newt) delight in explaining, the druid however best sums it up- the warlock has a promiscuous soul, he's a veritable devil/demon groupie.

[Lots more discussion 200 XP]

Then, after the above discussion finally plays out, we move on.




*Tracking Ian continues... down again.*

The door north out of the high-ceilinged crypt, and there are three possible ways to go- door east, smashed and partially collapsed doorway west, or more spiral stairs heading down.

Ian, Daktari is convinced, went down again- of course he did, and so once again Ram is sent ahead.

Spiral down another fifty or more feet and into, an ancient ruined chamber- the walls are all partially broken and collapsed, the ceiling here and there likewise.




*More ruin...*

The tracks head through a broken door south, into... well, it's the largest constructed chamber yet, although it too is smashed and broken, clearly the place was once an immense dwarven temple. At the far end on a raised dais stands a thirty foot tall statue of the All Father- Moradin, clad in armour (but mostly destroyed). Also the water has come in here, the south western side of the pillared chamber is waterlogged- the wet seeping in through a collapsed wall.

The rest of the chamber is a wreck, with broken bones and rusted fragments of armour here and there.

However, there doesn't seem anywhere else to go here, and so... Vinnie tries a little chatter, calling out to Ian, and more remarkably the telepathic Ian (a nothic, probably) is keen to chat, but less keen to surrender.

The chat goes back and forth for a while, and keep in mid that Ian is in hiding for this- that is until Vinnie spots the creepy bastard up on the ceiling.

The Dark Squad quickly learn that Ian also serves Randall the Black, Ian however is less convinced (than Arfur the spinagon) that Randall would like to meet with the Dark Squad. Although he's happy to let the adventurers know that Randall used to be an adventurer too. He and his companions called themselves The Eyes in the Night.

So, we go back and forth, but Ian just wants the Dark Squad to push off.

However, it is about this point that the Moon Boar spots where Ian is hiding (after a '20', all of the PCs were making Perception checks and looking for the nothic).

Vinnie climbs the nearest wall, and remarkably does so without alerting Ian.

But the spiralling telepathic conversation is starting to grate on the nothic, and seconds later a dozen or more dwarven skeletons rise up from the rubble- they don't initially attack, but... that doesn't last long.

Why?

Because the Moon Boar, having spotted the nothic- but not been seen by Ian, decides to charge the creepy creature, and with a fantastic hit with his tusks further manages to butt the beast of its ceiling perch.

Ian very suddenly feels the effect of gravity (Ian's Strength save to avoid being knocked prone was a '1') and falls a hundred feet to the floor. Ian survives, but he's pretty beat up.

At which point the dwarven skeletons get into action, and then seconds later a large skeleton snake reveals itself and fires a lightning bolt into Newt and Ram (for very little damage to the latter).

It all gets very fighty.

A little while later the skeleton snake creature fires a second lightning bolt into the Moon Boar, and that hurts a lot.




*Fireball!*

Meantime the Dark Squad have started to work their way through the undead courtesy of a Newt Fireball, and a Vinnie Moon Beam.




*Moonbeam! *

But... that's all we have time for this session.

The Dark Squad have now spent just over sixteen hours at the mystery, and they reckon (after a chat with the very helpful DM) that it is definitely going to take an hour-and-a-half, at best, to get back to the surface from where they stand.

So, in reality the Dark Squad have only got approx. six hours hours left to go, although Ian's right here...

Oh, and as soon as this fight is done they'll need to make a Constitution save or they're Exhausted.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this- 

Grab Ian with one 'I'.​ 
Save (the bastard) Arty Swell (maybe).​ 
To the Moon Pool.​ 
Goblins in the Dreadwood.​ 
Nightshade in the Dreadwood.​ 
To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.​ 
Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.​

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Excellent stuff! No ten-minute-adventuring-day here


----------



## Vincenzo Delvino




----------



## Goonalan

Well, that was a corker.

I particularly liked it when Inverna got flung 120 feet into a wall and then immediately commenced dying.

That was, obviously, before Ram got crushed and he too started dying.

Thank heavens the Pit Fiend turned up to save the day...

Newt was sooo pleased.

Then, of course, there was the watery ex-paladin, I bet you didn't expect him.

A busy night- I did warn you, I said it for weeks- there's a finale.

Still, all's well that ends well... relatively speaking.

G'night from goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #069: Meet Vernon.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 69, and it may live large in the memory...

This is the finale, at least of this bit- and I had been warning the PCs about this for a while, whenever they sat their PCs down to discuss (yet again) their resource and time management. I said- be warned, there's a finale.

This is it.

The Dark Squad have chased Ian with one I down into a wrecked and ruined ancient dwarven temple, once dedicated to Moradin. Ian alas isn't playing ball, he's certainly not in the mood to surrender to the Dark Squad. Although the adventurers have also learned that Ian is the puppet of a 'greater evil' who also dwells down here, a gnome warlock (possibly) called Randall the Black. Who, it appears, may have also been a member of an adventuring group called- The Eyes in the Night.

The Dark Squad?

The Eyes in the Night?

They sound quite similar.

And you'll remember that the Sky Pony Uthgardt, in an earlier chapter of these adventures, referred to the Dark Squad as The Eyes in the Night.

There's something going on here... but right now that 'something' is fighting.

The Dark Squad are up against Ian (a toughened up nothic), a dozen or more newly risen dwarven skeletons, and a lightning bolt throwing skeletal snake.

The latter is actually a bone naga, but the PCs didn't ask, so I didn't tell.




*The Moon Boar is actually on the ceiling- 100 feet above the action, that's his Moonbeam in the yellow. Note, there are not many pictures for this session, as you read on I think you may be able to work why the paucity of action shots.*

And keep in mind the Dark Squad, courtesy of their self-imposed twenty-four hour dash to victory, are... semi-broken. All of them are at about two thirds hit points or below, there are maybe three Potions of Healing distributed amongst the five members of the happy band. None of the PCs have any healing HD left to spend (so a short rest will help no-one), and Vinnie is more or less out of spells. Daktari has just one rage in the bank.

So, skeletons, a naga and Ian- not a massively tough fight perhaps, certainly in less desperate circumstance.

Some skeletons get smushed, others take it in turns to shoot Ram, Daktari gets his last rage going, Vinnie his last offensive spell- a Moonbeam, and...

The players, the fools, think that- a) this is the finale, and b) that they're winning.

Well, they're winning for now.

We go on for a while, and inevitably the skeletons are getting thinned out.

Ram chases down Ian, the nothic tries a variety of tactics- invading the rogue's mind, telepathically surrendering to the rogue and then attempting to claw his face off, but... this is Ram. Ram's a killing machine and so the inevitable happens.

Point of fact Ram turns the tables on Ian, who at his last gasp eventually surrenders, and plays nice for a while, the rogue plays along and then stabs the nothic one last time.




*Ian tricks Ram, Ram fatally tricks Ian right back. The lesson is, has always been, don't naughty word with Ram. Get it on a mug if it'll help you to remember.*

Ian is dead, the Dark Squad obviously need to get his body back to the surface, back to Squabblepot.

But then other events get in the way.

[Ian is dead 700 XP]

So, while this fracas has been going on the naga has been spending time with Daktari and Inverna, the barbarian is mostly the subject of the skeletal serpent's ire. The evil creature has tried enthralling, biting, poisoning et al, but the elegantly coiffured Uthgardt is not for bending, nor for breaking. He soaks it all up.

Vincenzo, as the Moon Boar, in the meantime has been directing his Moonbeam while making his way down from the very high ceiling.

Newt? Newt's been getting attacked by skeletons (a lot) and he's been blasting.

And eventually it's the warlock, with his six millionth Belphegor Fiery Blast that puts  the bone naga down, and suddenly there are only a few skeletons left on the field of battle.

But then a sturdy looking human, dressed in the remnants of good quality platemail, the fellow looks like a sunken cheeked knight, post battle... well, this fellow wades through the water towards the conflict, shouting as he goes-

“Verily, thou art the swain and swine of demon- I will end thee! I swear by all that is right and holy! Bloody Hell! This water's deep...”

The unarmed knight wades closer...

Who the hell is this guy?

“Look what you have done! Look what you have done to me! You have made me thus, spoiled my amorous countenance and left me a hazard to humanity. You bounders!”

He seems to be a mite perturbed, but he's unarmed, and after a bunch of quick insight checks the majority of the Dark Squad are starting to think that the verbal barbs are being flung in their direction.

But again, who's this guy?

And, what have the Dark Squad done to upset him?

Do you know who he is, dear reader?

More Insight checks follow, and the lowest roll for this one is a '16', so...

“Mes SNORT amis, zat SNUH-SNUH iz ze fellow we seen wiz iz men SNORT in zer Underdark, he wuz SNUH-SNUH trapped in a watery chambre. SNORT Remember- we fought 'im and iz men SNUH-SNUH an stole zer treasure. N'est SNORT pas?”

See...

*Session #042 The Dark Squad Get The Flip-Dickings Out Of The Underdark.*

Note the fellow is referred to as a Greater Zombie Knight in this encounter.

Anyway, we go on...

Or rather the Dark Squad go on- killing skeleton dwarves, for the most part, although Daktari decides to intercept the rapidly approaching and strange sounding knight, and quickly it gets to fighting.

The knight is unarmed, it's trying to punch the barbarian.

“May the holy might of Torm send you scurvy miscreants to hell! You should abase yourselves before me you foul demonspawn!”

This guy is really not happy, and now the Dark Squad- having disposed of all other enemies are concentrating their fire on the water-logged armoured knight.

[Bone naga and a selection of dwarven skeletons 2100 XP]




*Just the clean-cut fellow in the platemail trying to deliver haymakers, and spouting old time posh-folk gibberish. What's going on here? The Dark Squad are doing a lot of head scratching, and fighting.*

They're also doing plenty of chatting (OOC) because they know who this guy is, but... who is he? What have they done to piss him off so much?

Newt finally manoeuvres closer to the fellow to get a real good look at this new enemy, and then he makes a monster knowledge check, and rolls a '20'.

This is a revenant, the risen remains of someone who's life quest was curtailed or else fatally thwarted, and thus in unlife the revenant seeks to exact his revenge upon those that were responsible for his failure and/or demise.

The Dark Squad?

And then after more checks the Dark Squad remember that within the cavern in the Underdark they also found a chest of holding, and within this the campaign diary- which they have only partially translated, of a knight with the initials VH.

This is VH.

VH, from what the Dark Squad have learnt, was questing to destroy The Eyes in the Night, who he declared were the harbingers of destruction.

Are the Dark Squad and The Eyes in the Night on the same quest? Has all of this happened before...

Perhaps if the PCs had decoded the rest of the entries in VH's diary they would have learned more about this.

Just a thought.

“Scaly hell-fiends, I denounce thee! Thou the art like the scummy wash that besmirches my shoes in puddled yore!”

VH certainly sounds like he's from a time long past, and he talks like a posh folk knight.

The fight rolls on, and in all honesty VH isn't making much of a mark on the Dark Squad, but they're only slowly cutting the errant knight down- he has a shed load of hit points (hundreds, after all- he has things to say, I need VH to hang around).

“I shall end thee, in the name of all that I hold dear. For glory! For Torm! Bless me holy father for I fight for the right, and with a fury!”

Oh, and just to say that between all the action there are lots of other checks getting made- lots of chatter between and betwixt the various members of Dark Squad, the general consensus being- I don't know what to say to him? Let's just kill him.

As modus operandi go, well- the above, at times, could be the Dark Squad's motto-

“Quid ei dicam nescio? Modo eum occidamus.”

But again, let's get on- we still have a way to go yet.

Next up is the earthquake, or at least a tremor- it's all over very quickly, although stones rain down from the ceiling for a little while after. The earthquake (maybe) is preempted by a huge shuddering crunching sound. The word preemptied is the important one to watch out for in the previous sentence.

The twenty five foot tall statue of Moradin totters left to right but eventually staggers back to rest.

Several members of the Dark Squad meanwhile are knocked off their feet, or else hit by fallen debris, or... both.

Note these are Dex saves that are being made here, Ram fails his every time. Irony is a wonderful thing.

But ol' VH, he's still up and punching.

“Eyes in the Night! Hah! You are more akin to the droppings of the squamous dung-worm! You are an excrescence, a vomitous appendage!”

That doesn't sound at all complimentary.

But the Dark Squad are still taking chunks out of this guy, but he's still hanging around (hundreds of hit points, believe me).

So, the earthquake comes again, only this time the Dark Squad are certain it's actually not a seismic event, rather they have another new visitor.

The adventurers (some of them) pick themselves up (again) only to witness the arrival of an eighty foot long reaching, crushing, swatting, smashing tentacle. The appendage seems intent on bringing destruction to the ruined temple and everyone situated within it.




*At one point Newt shouted out something like- "I DON'T UNDERSTAND. WHAT'S GOING ON HERE? WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO US?" Then, after a very successful Monster Knowledge check, he changed his tune- "RUN! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!"*

Still got it.

But meanwhile...

“For I am Sir Vernon Hucrele, and until the end of my days I swear my holy vengeance upon thee!”

VH states, and then stares intently at the various members of the Dark Squad.

But hang on- Vernon Hucrele?

The Hucrele's? The Dark Squad were hired by Kerwyn Hucrele to enter the Sunless Citadel and rescue Sharwyn and Talgen Hucrele, that was right back at the start of their adventures.

Back to the action...




*This is pretty much the same image as the one above, as stated earlier there were not a lot of pictures taken in this session. Bear and Jim take the pictures, it is worth noting that they both caught this one. Clearly it made an impression.*

The great tentacle reaches in- plucks up Inverna, crushes her briefly and then flings the armoured sidekick one hundred and twenty feet into a solid stone wall.

Inverna is down and dying.

Just to say I rolled randomly to see which of the Dark Squad the tentacle was going to attack.

My point, it could have been any of them...

Now, truth be told, there was a lot of swearing going on at this point, so it's difficult to write coherently about some of what comes next.

LOL.

Inverna fails her first death save,

Welcome to the Dark Squad, Inverna- congrats, your initiation is complete- almost.

Then VH's deathly stare paralyses Daktari.

So, things are going splendidly.

Ram goes full pelt, eventually the rogue gets over to the fallen Inverna (she got thrown a long way) and glugs a potion of healing down her.

Inverna is now an official member of the Dark Squad.

The Dark Squad now have just two healing potions left in reserve, just thought I'd mention that.

Then, at last, Newt blasts VH twice more and the revenant is spent. VH staggers. VH falls, and Newt starts screaming (after another '20' monster knowledge check)-

[VH 1000 XP]

“KRAKEN RUN! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES YOU FOOLS!”

And just for form's sake, it isn't the kraken, it's just one tentacle of the mega-kraken.

True to his word, Newt- off he goes, he's not hanging around, the tabaxi legs it.

But you know its not over yet.

The great tentacle immediately grabs up the Moon Boar, crushes (with a Crit) the beast and then flings the wildshaped druid eighty feet and, as with Inverna, straight into a solid stone wall.

But my damage rolls are terrible, and I rolled 17d6 plus bonuses.

The Moon Boar doesn't just survive, he lands on his feet, and a little while later he grabs up the dead body of Ian.

“SNORT Let's SNUH-SNUH go!”

And now the Dark Squad are, as one, stumbling, rushing and scrambling to get the hell out of the chamber.

The Moon Boar summons a giant (huge) constrictor snake to help him, the great beast carries the body of Ian.

There follows a dash for the exit, but here's the thing- this cavern is almost all difficult terrain and...

What was that?

The Dark Squad stop in their tracks.




*“Kneel before me writhing worms, for I am Lord Belphegor- I am fiery death!”*

And suddenly, from nowhere, there appears a fifteen foot tall red-skinned massively-muscled horned devil, the thing exudes terror and malice in equal measure. Later it is identified as a pit fiend.




*“NEWT!”*

Belphegor roars, and you'd better believe that the warlock comes rushing.

Note, the map from Newt's POV to the left of the above image, the tabaxi rushes around the corner and... 

The tabaxi abases himself before the brutish devil and slavers with his silver tongue.

“My glorious Lord, your coming is beyond my wildest expectations, I am not worthy of your...”

It goes on for a while.

Also keep in mind that there's an eighty foot tentacle thrashing around searching out new victims as this conversation is taking place.

The rest of the Dark Squad, the DM notes, are rather more relaxed about their exit process- none of them want to miss what happens next, but neither do any of them want to head back into the temple to mix it with the kraken, or Belphegor for that matter.

It's a rare and rightly forbidden pleasure when you realise that the terrible thing is happening to a close friend of yours and... well, it's not happening to you, and you've a front row seat.

“You have proved yourself worthy of my notice. I will dispose of these fiddling obstacles and clear your path.”

Belphegor declares and then tears into the great thrashing tentacle, and truth be told the pit fiend more than makes his mark, inflicting just over ninety hit points damage on its turn.

Which gees Newt up immensely.

You should have seen Bear's face on the video camera.

Newt capers to his feet and starts blasting at the kraken- screaming his own threats.

And still the remainder of the Dark Squad are sticking around to see what happens next.

They're not helping- just watching.

Open-mouthed, I suspect.

Just for info the mega-kraken tentacle has a simply ridiculous amount of hit points.

Newt Hexes the kraken anyway, honestly... did you really think you could kill it?

But then... then...

Belphegor's ongoing threats suddenly start to sound a little squeaky, the pitch of the devil's voice gets higher as, as... the fiend shrinks to nothing. And... POP!

Belphegor is gone.

Standing next to Newt is Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar.

The following conversation takes place very rapidly, although here's the conceit- I (your glorious DM) deliver Humphrey's line (in a cut-glass RP accent) and as soon as Newt goes to reply I move on to my next line and trample all over whatever the warlock was trying to get said.

Much fun- you should try it.

*And I'd love to show you an image of this... but, Bear playing Newt was too busy shitting himself and Jim (and Kev) were crying with laughter as the conversation went on...*

Humphrey's lines are in the quotes, Newt's lines (such as they are) are without.

So, back to it , and... POP!

“Just kidding, Newt! Did I getchya?”

I, Master?

“So, are you busy?”

Er...

Keep in mind Humphrey is Newt's patron, he's also blocking Newt's escape from the great chamber, and there's an eighty foot long tentacle destroying the temple and trying to grab anyone in reach.

“How are the new spells going? Had a chance to Friend a Fiend yet?”

Tiddles is...

“And the underlings, are you keeping them in line, like I said- I notice they're all still alive so either they're on their best behaviour and the problem is fixed, or... well, you've not been listening to my advice.”

I would...

“Just kill one of them, I promise you its remarkable how quickly they fall in line after that. I mean do it slow, and don't just pick a random sherpa.”

Sage advice Mas...

“Only, well... I've a little job- if you're interested?”

I...

“Easy money, and it wont take long- an hour tops, probably much quicker.”

I...

“Obviously, I'll make it worth your while- and you can bring your friends along.”

I...

“In fact, I insist you bring your friends along.”

I...

“Come on, Nuke!”

It's New...

“The job wont be happening for a while, the DM hasn't written it yet, but... I need your word, now. Oh, and I think it'll mean an away day to Avernus, so that'll be nice, but don't worry though the bad guys are a bunch of clowns.”

I... I mean... Master?

“I NEED YOUR ANSWER NOW, NEWT!”

Yes, Master. YES!

“And your friends? You'll need to convince them too.”

I...

“And, of course, I will help you with this...”

I...

“You want to get to the bottom of this don't you?”

I...

“So, I'll open the door for you.”

I...

“Call me when you have your answer.”

I... That is... I...

“Toodles, Catkins- and remember, Uncle Belphegor says stay frosty kids!”

And with that Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar fades to nothing, its like he was never even there.

[Chatting with Humphrey, always a pleasure 500 XP]

The tentacle brings down another chunk of the ceiling, a piece of stone slightly larger than the Dark Squad's house back in Saltmarsh.

[Tentacle of the Mega-Kraken 1000 XP]

Newt departs, at speed, oddly he seems lost for words- or at least he's gone quiet- things to think about no doubt.

He eventually catches up with his friends (I say friends) at which point the fleeing procedure really gets going full swing.




*The rush for the exit.*

Except that there's one more thing to report, when Ram rescued Inverna, well... by the statue of Moradin, there was a great stone door.

“I... “ Newt begins, but, that's all he's got.

So, that was the finale, or at least finale A. Finale B is in abeyance, it lies just beyond the door spotted by the rogue and the sidekick fighter.

Oh, but just to say the fight in the ruined temple of Moradin started at ten minutes past midnight, and concluded three minutes later.

It was simply marvellous, or else I liked it a lot.

The rest is fleeing, and I'll not describe every twist and turn, but just to say- you remember it was tough getting down here, well... it's just as tough getting out of here.

En route to Arty's Labs, in which the session ends, the following occur-

There's another earthquake or two- as the kraken continues to try to find a way to get through to the Dark Squad, during this Inverna gets hit again by falling rocks and is thus very close to dying (again), and so the second to last potion of healing gets used.

Newt almost falls into a pool of lava (it took an inspiration point for a re-roll and then Dark One's Own Luck in order to adjust the second roll in order to pass his save).

Inverna narrowly avoids the same fate.

Daktari, the Moon Boar and Inverna all get caught in a boiling water-mud mix geyser, the later (again) needs to be healed, the Moon Boar now has only one spell left.

All of the adventurers have to swim through very hot sulphuric waters, Inverna makes it through with three hit points left. But there's no healing for her- one potion and one spell is all the Dark Squad have in reserve.

Amidst all of the above goings on, keep in mind, the Dark Squad are also making constitution saves, that is exhaustion checks- these are not going well, for some of them.

The Dark Squad get lost, Daktari tries to discern the way out (but he rolls a '1') and so the DM leads the adventurers into an encounter with a trapper.

The trapper engulfs Ram and sends the rogue to the land of unconscious and dying, also the rogue fails to take a breath and so will begin suffocating in two turns.




*Ram is suffocating and being crushed, not even his Periapt of Wound Closure can save him...*

The Dark Squad go hog crazy and kill the trapper, it's actually Inverna with her bow and an action surge that ends the beast. Vinnie has to use his last spell to get the rogue back on his feet.

[Ram and the Trapper 700 XP]

There's just one potion of healing left.

And, at last, the Dark Squad make it back to Arty's Labs.

[Back to Arty's Labs 750 XP]

Daktari is bloodied, and spent.

Inverna is on three hit points and has two levels of exhaustion.

Ram, very similar.

Newt, same but a few more hit points.

The Moon Boar has a few more hit points again, but he has three levels of exhaustion.

The time is 2:10 AM, the Dark Squad therefore still have another five hours and fifty minutes left to make it back to Squabblepot, which is just upstairs.

Victory is within their grasp.

But it has been a rough day.

There endeth, for now, an eighteen hour working/adventuring day.

The PCs are approx. 1000 XP off level eight, so that's nice.

That's all we have time for this session, we were over time in truth.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

    Get Ian with one I back to Squabblepot.

Save Arty Swell (maybe)`.​ 
Take a break, remember exhaustion takes a day/level to get rid of.​ 
Read the rest of Vernon Hucrele's diary.​ 
Go down again, and then through the door, Randall the Black is down there.​ 
To the Moon Pool.​ 
Goblins in the Dreadwood.​ 
Nightshade in the Dreadwood.​ 
To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.​ 
Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.​

We'll be revisiting the above list in the next session, although keep in mind folks that's not until the 16th, me and Jim are not available next Tuesday, and so have a lovely week off.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Absolutely bleeping brilliant.


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Absolutely bleeping brilliant.



Ta.

There was no game this week, and the Dark Squad have the small matter of Arty's trial, and then they'll need to rest a while, then... back below they go.

Finale B to come.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #070: Arty's Trial & Vernon's Diary.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 70, and we've had two weeks off, so- it was a great session, but quiet in comparison to the terrors that had come before, and with no fighting (not any), but again- another good one.

So, brief recap- the Dark Squad have the evidence they need to get Arty Swell off the hook (the murder charge), and they've also got quite a tale to tell, at least that's what they think.

Point of fact, the real problem- as elucidated below, is what to tell of their tale, by which I mean- what to leave in/out?

The revenant?

The kraken?

The fact that Randall Blackthorn, or as he's better known, Randall the Black, ex-member of The Eyes in the Night is also situated somewhere below Squabblepot (still), and... he's probably not a nice fellow, certainly Ian with one I was in his employ, so...

The Dark Squad need to get their story straight.

So, what to include/exclude, and remember at the trial Arty's Speaker (that's Vinnie) is going to be subject to a Zone of Truth spell. Actually, the whole chamber in which the trial takes place, and everyone in it, is going to be subject to the spell.

[What happened, a recap- getting their story straight 200 XP]

The Dark Squad thereafter take to resting, hidden away in Arty's Labs, and keep in mind the guys are all pretty beat up right now, and except for Daktari they are each subject to at least two levels of exhaustion (Vinnie has three).




*Some of the Dark Squad are a little under the weather.*

Therefore, chatter- lots of chatter, which is good for me because I get to listen in on the PCs attempting to put the story (plot) together, or at least to unpick what happened down below.

Eventually, maybe twenty minutes later or so, we get there. There's still a little disagreement around the edges but for the most part the Dark Squad have their story.

Then sleep, lots of sleep, and keep in mind it's nearly 4 AM when the PCs decide to finally knock it on the head.

To wake again, a little more refreshed, and... yet more chatter, and the thing is the Dark Squad really want to see Arty Swell, to tell the imprisoned gnome that they're back, and that they have been successful, and in doing so to practice the telling of their story.

To Squabblepot, back up the stairs and first off a brief meeting with Sgt Ecky Thump, the gnome guard gets a good look at the body of Ian with one I, and an explanation of the dark creature's powers. To invade the minds of folk and to make them do terrible things.




*Sgt Ecky Thump is convinced, but with all due respect, she's just a burrow guard.*

Then, soon after, the PCs meet with Arty and tell the alchemist gnome their story.

Not everything that happened down below mind, just their story.

Arty is... very upset, that doesn't quite cover it, and keep in mind the adventurers have with them the dead body of the bastard (Ian with one I) that invaded his mind, the creature that made him commit that terrible act.




*Catharsis may come later, but for now the over-riding question for Arty is- Why?*

As in, why me?

But also just, WHY? What pleasure did Ian with one I derive from this diabolical act?

Truth be told the Dark Squad are still working on the answer to that one.

Although the usual caveats apply.

Fiends/Devils/Demons/Aberrants*, tsk!

*Delete as appropriate.

[Arty meets Ian, and gets an explanation, of sorts 300 XP]

But the Dark Squad are still mostly broken (skill checks at disadvantage etc.), and so they retire again- back to their beds, back to the Lab, and... chat some more.

That's right, another half-hour (at least) of how the jigsaw best fits together, refining the story in light of their interview with Arty. Truth be told the PCs are being very clever here, getting the DM, in the guise of at least two NPCs- Ecky & Arty, to ask questions and to try to pick holes in their narrative.

It's working, the story is getting tighter, the explanation more mundane- less specific.

Less complex... simple.

But here's the thing the PCs are forgetting, Squabblepot is a place of not quite serenity, but certainly of calm- it's a community founded on trust, and sharing, and kindness. In truth the gnomes that are going to oversee the trial are looking, more than anything, for an easily understood explanation of events, in short- they want a palatable truth.

[Much more chatting about the story to be told 300 XP]

Then, after one more sleep, the trial itself.

I wont go into great detail, but it was glorious, and we're in what is obviously an ancient temple dedicated to the gnomish gods. A pit within the centre of the temple defines the deep, while a glowing boulder, etched and written upon, hovers and pulses with a radiant light that illuminates the room.




*The Trial begins...*

Through this elemental artefact Habblepop of Garl, the priest here, controls the Zone of Truth spell, and perhaps other (divination) spells.

There's a short ceremony, the charge is read, and then the Speaker called, that's Vinnie...

Jim (playing Vinnie) came to me the next day at work to say that the trial was superb, and that he could happily spend many more sessions doing something very similar.

In truth the trial was a good thirty minutes of Vinnie taking his time to tell the story of the Dark Squad's investigation, and maybe another five to ten minutes of his comrades in arms adding their two-penneth to the narration.

With the odd question thrown in here and there from the gnomes, of course.

Also present are Burrow Warden Fifthstrike and the presiding judge- Magistrate Halfberk.

It begins, or else Vinnie does...

“Mes amis, zer wuz not just wun victim ov zis whore-endous crime, zer wur two. Yew see be-four yew a broke-en gnome, monsieur Arty Zwell az suffered tew!”

But in precis, here's a nothic- followed by an explanation of the evil creature's history and intent-

“Zis fowl cree-chure, zer ling-gering many-fast-a-shun ov a caw-rupted wiz-ard, in-tent on spread-in iz un-hole-sum-ness into zer 'omely para-dice of Squabblepot.”

So, the nothic got into Arty's head, witness the scribblings discovered in Arty's bedroom, which the court members have previously visited.

Then, all that's left to tell is the Dark Squad's adventures in the deeps, the race to catch up with Ian with one I, and to bring the supervillain to court.

Vinnie doesn't hesitate to paint a picture (or a ten) of the geographical and environmental terrors that the Dark Squad had to face down below- lava, boiling mud, tremors, cave-ins etc.

But the rest- the kraken, the revenant, Randall the Black?

Any of the other monsters?

A few rats maybe, they get mentioned. A few undead- skeletal dwarves and zombies, they come up.

But the terrifying bad things down there?

Not a whisper.

But again, the entire explanation has a structure, it answers all of the obvious questions (and a few others besides) and it flows.

I don't even bother with asking for a skill check, and besides there's a little spontaneous applause at the end. It's a winning performance by the Moon druid, and his little helpers.

The Dark Squad let the court know that they intend to venture back into the depths, after the trial has ended, and when they are full recovered. This in order to ascertain that all of the dangers down there have been accounted for, or else nullified.

They do have a habit of saying all the right things, and they're very convincing.

Newt was on best behaviour, sure he sounded creepy at least once or twice, but Vinnie never gave up centre stage for long, the druid was 95% of the action.

The court- Magistrate Halfberk, Burrow Warden Fifthstrike & Habblepop of Garl (the priest) are all mightily impressed, they even have a speech or two of their own.

The first by the Magistrate to exonerate Arty of all charges.

The second by the Burrow Warden to thank the Dark Squad for their extensive endeavours.

But let's skip back just a few moments to the poignant bit- the answer to the question, why Arty?

Vinnie surmises-

“Arty wuz an ee-zee tar-git fur zer loathe-sum E-An. He iz a leetul melon-collie n'est pas? Par-tick-yew-larl-lea aft-ur zer deaf of iz wife many years pass. Arty iz a loner, an zer fur eye say tew yew all. Reach out to Arty Swell, cherche 'im, do not shun 'im, embrase 'im to yer buzz-ums, fur friend-ship iz zer best ov sings in such desp-ear-ate times!”

Or some such codswallop.

He's very good is Jim.

[Arty Swell is innocent 1000 XP]

Then, more resting, and more chatter- lots of it a variety of attempts by Arty to say thanks to the Dark Squad, repeatedly.

But there are things that still need doing, and the PCs (some of them- Vinnie) are still on light duties.

Obviously, the plan is to head back down into the depths, but there are other things that need doing before then- and more rest is needed, before the Dark Squad go adventuring again.

Arty and Vinnie however get to work the next day, the gnome is keen to teach the druid all that he knows about alchemy. Vinnie spends over 1,000gp of the Dark Squad's promised alchemical reward money (3,850 gp left to spend) learning a variety of recipes, and the associated techniques needed to brew half-a-dozen or more different potions.

The alchemy lessons continue in the Lab, as the pair work together to finish off the six potions that were left brewing there, the results of these brews (all successful) are distributed to the Dark Squad members for free.




*Vinnie is learning Alchemy.*

The lessons continue for a few more days to follow, although see below.

[Arty teaches Vinnie alchemy 250 XP]

While this is going on Newt finds a space all for himself, in the ancient demon/devil summoning chamber within the Labs- as it happens, he just feels so very safe there.




*"This is nice!" Newt purrs with contentment.*

The tabaxi when situated takes the time to read the three ancient tomes that the Dark Squad found in the basement here. The three tomes that were formerly owned, the Dark Squad determined earlier, by Randall Blackthorn (aka Randall the Black).

Note, I forget the exact titles of the tomes in question, but they were something like- “The Voices in the Shadows”, and, “Into the Terror Black”, and, “The Bumper Book of Ghoulies”, or something very similar. The point being these are all quasi-arcane/religious tomes devoted to all thinks very naughty.

The crazy (it seems that way) gnome (Randall) has annotated the works extensively, with glimpses of his own thoughts and ideas; and a modicum of his story.

So, this is what the warlock learns-

Randall was/is a warlock, he often refers to himself as- Randall the Magnificent.

Randall frequently bemoans the fact that he is/was not better appreciated by his adventuring companions, not given the credit he truly deserves.

Randall comes across as a bit of a crazy unhinged individual- full of his own self-worth, scornful of others, and... he has a very odd view of the world. He believes, it seems, that folk are out to get him. All of the time.

It appears that Randall was in thrall to not one but two diabolical masters.

One of which, Newt believes he knows the name of.

Randall, and his colleagues in the Eyes in the Night, were attempting to prevent the coming of a great darkness, 'when all of the light will fade from the world'. This terrible event Randall speculates will be brought about by the arrival of a great and terrible serpent unleashed upon the realm of Faerun.

And yes, it all sounds very familiar/similar.

To Newt, and to the Dark Squad's story.

Newt, very obviously, reports back some (but not all) of what he discovers to his colleagues.

Oh, and all of the Dark Squad are aware (even Newt) that Randall and the tabaxi warlock are not so very different from each other.

Obviously.

[Newt reads up on Randall 400 XP]

Last bit, and Ram starts the ball rolling with this one, but later on- when the above jobs have been completed; then Vinnie, Newt and even Inverna help out with this task.

But not Daktari, because the barbarian cannot read.

It's time, at last, to translate all of VHs campaign diary (VH = Vernon Hucrele, the well-spoken revenant), this is a book the Dark Squad have had in their Bag of Holding since session... DM flits back to check, session 41.

The Dark Squad fought Vernon Hucrele the first time around in session 42, he's described there as a Zombie Knight. The fight took over two hours to play out- Vernon was pretty tough back then, or else the Dark Squad were less experienced (lower level). They took a proper kicking.

The first dozen or so sections of this campaign diary are translated in session 43, but the detail is repeated here.

Over the course of the next two or three days the Dark Squad therefore translate and then piece together Vernon's diary, this is what they learn.

Oh, but before we get too far into it- remember the Hucrele's? They were both patron and the folk being sort in the Dark Squad's very first adventure, all the way back in the Sunless Citadel.

So, here we go...

Vernon Hucrele was a paladin of Torm, the action in this campaign diary takes place in DR 1300, also known as the Year of the Starfall, that's nearly 200 years ago.

Oddly, the Dark Squad have received a prophecy about a star fall, we might get to this later, maybe.

Vernon was selected for this special/secret mission by the high authorities of the church of Torm, this after a great prophecy came to light, a terrible end-times event- the coming of the Time of Ash.

Vernon, and his men, were first sent to Candlekeep to investigate, there they were enlightened by the brothers...

They learned that a great red dragon called Ashardalon will wake from its slumber, and that the great wyrm will be a harbinger of this coming darkness.

Further research reveals that the prophecy will be enacted somehow in or near the Mere of the Dead Men, which is just to the south of  a place called Saltmarsh.

But then, a report from a friendly faction, it seems the true enemy, the instigators of the Time of Ash, are already at their task.

Note the enemy are described here as a band of powerful individuals who call themselves the Eyes in the Night- see below for more detail.

Vernon and his elite force therefore immediately depart for Saltmarsh, which is the place that the Eyes in the Night have been reported, there task to prevent the coming of the Time of Ash.

By any means possible.

The Eyes in the Night, as identified individually in the prophecy, are the folk that need to be stopped. They are the diabolical agents who wish to bring the great darkness on.

The Eyes in the Night are described thusly (but in precis)-

A capricious capering demon/devil summoning terror.

A well-fed foppish abomination of nature, said to be able to assume any form.

A simple-minded and yet silver-tongued, heartless, killer.

A maniacal terrifying elf who laughs in the face of his victims, and befriends the undead.

And the fifth member of the Eyes in the Night, is either-

a) A magnificently hirsute but mindless killer from the frozen north, or

b) A terrifyingly well-armed and armoured dwarf without a beating heart.

The prophecy, as Vernon recalls it, seems a little unclear about who the fifth member of the Eyes in the Night is.

Hmmmm...

Furthermore the five members of this diabolical band (the Dark Squad, I mean- the Eyes in the Night) are given titles in the prophecy, but not alas their true names.

They are described as-

The Black.

The Alchemist.

The Consort.

The Map-Maker.

& Ub.

Yep, that last one threw the PCs for a while, I'll say it again- Ub.

So, you'll have noticed that a lot of these descriptions could, of course, apply to the various members of the Dark Squad.

The present members of the Dark Squad, quite obviously, acknowledge this.

They did so at the time.

Except for one of them.

Vinnie wholeheartedly believes (he says/keeps saying) that the 'well-fed foppish abomination of nature, said to be able to assume any form' refers to Belak the Outcast, the druid the Dark Squad fought and killed all the way back in the Sunless Citadel.

Belak was a skeletally thin chap, a druid- correct, and doing terrible things to nature with his experiments et al, but we didn't see him assume any other shape...

Odd that it's the PC with a 'G' for Good in his alignment who can't see that there are two sides to every coin.

You'd have thought the 'N' for Neutral in his alignment would have helped him to see the light.

But, let's get back to Vernon and his diary/story.

Vernon and the force for good arrive in Saltmarsh, and soon after discover that the Eyes in the Night are known to some of the folk there. They further discover that the diabolical group have just recently headed off to a place called Farhill, said to be a series of ancient caves that riddle a nearby escarpment.

Vernon and his men are in pursuit, en route they further learn that one of the Eyes in the Night- the terrifying killer elf, is known to some as...

Wait for it.

Giggles.

Vernon, of course, sees this as an affront.

He's a bit po-faced is Vernon.

Anyway, Vernon and his men go after the Eyes in the Night, eventually chasing down one of the diabolical abominations in the dark and depths, to whit- one, Randall the Black.

However, then things start to go badly for everyone concerned in the dark deeps- the grey dwarves (the Duergar) get involved. Soon after- after much fighting, chasing and... a ceiling collapse, Vernon and his men get trapped in a watery chamber, sealed off from the world and...

Well, there they end their days, starving (and worse) to death.

I say, 'and worse' because at some point during this time Vernon's mind/devotion breaks and, long story short, he becomes a revenant.

That, of course, is the end of mad Vernon Hucrele's story, at least the bit in the book.

And that, that's all we got done this session.

Shame the Dark Squad didn't translate this book earlier, it could have proved useful to know some of this stuff in advance.

Jim (playing Vinnie) also said to me out in the school yard (we work at a university) at playtime-

Jim in quotes to distinguish.

“When did you write VH's diary?”

About session 35.

“When did we find it?”

Session 41, it was in the chest with all of the treasure.

“When did we start translating it?”

Session 43.

“Why did we stop translating it?”

But alas reply came their none, the bell had gone perhaps, break time was over.

The PCs are less than 500 XP off level eight, so that's nice.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-


Go down again- back into the deep dark depths, and then through the door, Randall the Black is down there.​ 
To the Moon Pool.​ 
Goblins in the Dreadwood.​ 
Nightshade in the Dreadwood.​ 
To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.​ 
Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.​

But we'll revisit this list sometime in the future, no doubt.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Nice prophecy. In the words of Robert Webb ... "Are we the bad guys?"


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #071: Tracticus Halfpipe's Whispering Door.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 71, and we're back into the swing of things.

The Dark Squad, fully recovered, are back to adventuring, the task- this time, to retrace their steps, back down into the deep dark beneath Squabblepot, it's time to check this place out thoroughly. Oh, and to find and have a chat with Randall the Black.

The ancient gnome warlock, best guess, and ex-member of the Eyes in the Night who was Ian with one I's boss.

The Dark Squad have a bunch of questions for Randall, will he be up for answering them? Well, we'll have to see about that.

But first up, as always, the Dark Squad have a chat about things- mainly the stuff explained above, the surprise package however in this chat is Newt.

The tabaxi warlock is very much of the opinion that they need to chat with Randall, the surprise being that's about the most sensible plan the tabaxi has come up with (ever) so far. Newt's plans usually, who am I kidding- always, involve a whole heap of death and destruction, preferably culminating in lots of folk 'going on fire'.

[Newt suggests diplomacy 200 XP]

The discussion then veers towards Vernon Hucrele, the Dark Squad's concern is not really plot-related, it's more to do with the revenants present status. In precis the question is- will big Vern be back and up and ready for action when they get back down below.

This after Newt makes clear, the warlock rolled a '20' on his monster knowledge check with regards to the revenant- Vernon ain't dead yet.

I mean, yes- Vernon looked dead, but revenants are not so easy to kill, they have a habit of getting back up again. The clue's in the name the tabaxi insists.

The final analysis is- watch out for Vernon when we head below, he's coming back.

No doubt about it.

The next heap of chat about Vern fiddles at the edge of the story- why was a paladin of Torm hunting down a bunch of innocent-ish adventurers who were (seemingly) intent on stopping the Time of Ash.

Which was Vernon's quest too, of course.

There's a little confusion, or else... no, let's stick with confusion.

How is this all happening?

Is it happening again?

And the follow up-

What is it that is happening?

It's great to see that the Dark Squad are beginning to get a handle on things.

[Vernon Hucrele is dead, but he's not forgotten 250 XP]

But, the Dark Squad are certain, some more of the story is going to reside below, with Randall the Black.

So, onwards... or rather, downwards.




*Back into the basement...*

Back into the basement, and from there through the dark, damp and rat-infested tunnels, all the way to a large high-ceilinged chamber that looks a lot like a chapel, the Dark Squad found this spot on their way back out of the depths. They didn't investigate the place then because Ram had just been nearly crushed to death by a trapper, and... the party, as a whole, were lost, out of spells, healing, everything; and just wanted to get out.

So, an ancient ruined chapel-  maybe, skills checks are low to bad- it could be dwarven (and ancient) but possibly repurposed sometime between way back then and now.

There's a pile of stone, masonry and rubble to the north- nearly ten feet high, the ceiling it seems collapsed centuries past. But here's the thing... every now and then a few loose stones tumble down the rubble slope, and after further observation... the pile, every once in a while, shivers... and spills again.




*There's something moving under there.*

Ram and Daktari get together to dig through the mess, with the barbarian using Shatterspike (it cuts stone) to get to... a chest, there's something... perhaps several somethings moving about within the newly revealed container.

Ram, eventually, crowbars the box open and in the process releases half-a-dozen (beefed up) crawling claws, the undead appendages attempt to throttle our guys but, the Dark Squad take care of business.




*Crawling Claws, blink and you'd miss them.*

Keep in mind some of these encounters were designed to slow the Dark Squad down, they were against the clock on their previous save Arty run down here.

[Crawling claws 300 XP]

There's a little money in the chest, but not a lot.

Then on some more, and keep in mind throughout all of this Ram is off ahead on his own, stealth and perception checks aplenty.

The rogue finds, and is mid-explore, a large storage chamber when he's set upon by a swarm of rats, and then another, and... another.




*Exploring.*

His friends rush to help, and take a few bites here and there, but... the Dark Squad do-the-do, and soon after the rats are gone, again.




*Rats! Don't worry, we're building the threat... promise.*

Note, the Dark Squad- if they look back in this narrative, also encountered a swarm of rats in this area on their way down, I think they just forget that they had already explored this chamber.

[Swarms of rats 400 XP]

Then, down some more, this time back through the sulphurous caverns, which involves several tough descents, climbing around a pool or two of boiling/bubbling sulphuric acid (very low concentration- 1d4 acid & 1d4 fire/turn spent in the solution).




*The first sulphuric acid pool climb around- Newt whines, more or less, throughout this bit. Here he is trying to get one his colleagues to lift/carry/fly/whatever him across. To be fair he only fell in very briefly for this one.*




*And here's the big descent, from where Newt stands to the rest of his companions is a series of stepped ten foot drops, and the bits that look flat in-between these are all canted at a 45 degree angle- heading down. *

There are plenty of other environmental effects, including bubbling mud, a geyser, and... but the Dark Squad have been here before. Vinnie has his slippers of spider climbing, Inverna and Newt (eventually) gulp down potions of climbing, and Ram & Daktari are pretty good at the physical stuff anyway.




*Climbing around a sulphuric acid lake, also equipped with a geyser and two bubbling mud pools.*

There are no other threats here, which also helps, other than the environmental hazards.

[Spelunking 500 XP]

The Dark Squad, after a brief rest to recover, head on- down again into a series of narrow muddy tunnels. Home still to a great many rats, although no more cranium rat swarms. Vinnie convinces his comrades to use torches and fire to keep the vermin away- and it works.

The last time the adventurers were here they escaped the rat's lair to the west, emerging from the foul mud and stink into an ancient dwarven forge of some sort.




*Muddy rat tunnels, the Dark Squad go right here, they went left the last time they were down here.*

This time... the Dark Squad follow the rat tunnels north, and they're winding- and so it takes a while, and involves lots more cautious exploring. But, again the tunnels emerge into the same dwarven forge area, only these are chambers that the Dark Squad have not explored previously.




*Back into the dwarven forge.*

Last time they fought a bunch of undead dwarves here, and a bodak- the latter proving to be a very tough foe, and when they were done, they ran on- remember they were chasing Ian with one I first time around (and up against the clock).

So, what's to be found, well... two things.

Scratched into one of the walls here are a variety of threats, written in Abyssal Newt discovers after a short ritual (Comprehend Languages). Whoever it was that wrote these words in ancient times believed themselves to be the 'harbinger of the great dread serpent, the bringer of the dark.'

There's a lot of this kind of thing about, it seems. The Dark Squad take a moment to discuss this fact, particularly in light of the information presented below.

Also hidden away down here is a stash of coin, found by the side of the skeletal remains of a half-elf (Medicine '20' Ram) wearing a suit of black studded leather armour that is very clearly magical. While all of the skeleton's other gear has rotted to nothing, the armour looks (save for the dust and dirt) to be in fine fettle.

Furthermore, each individual stud on the armour is shaped like the rearing head of an enraged dragon, an incredible amount of skill has gone into the manufacture of this item.




*The Abyssal script is on the wall to the south of Ram, while the Dragon Cultist's skeleton lies in the broken chamber to the east of Inverna.*

The fight for who gets to take this is postponed until the next extended rest, note Newt and Ram both wear studded leather armour.

Half-a-dozen more skill checks later, a variety of subjects, and the Dark Squad are fairly convinced, the dead half-elf found here was very likely someone high up or important in the Cult of the Dragon.

But again, these ruins and the things found here... they're ancient.

[Abyssal warnings and the Dragon Cultists armour 300 XP]

Just to note, and I hope one of the PCs reads this- it is extremely unlikely that a Cult of the Dragon worshipper would write his or her threats in the Abyssal tongue, the Cult of the Dragon's script of choice would be... draconic, of course.

But... eventually, after another ten minutes of chatter and pondering the PCs head on, but just to say- still located in this area are the four sheets of incredibly expensive adamantine that the Dark Squad found first time through here. These, you'll remember, are too big to fit into the rat tunnels, or else- and I hope one of the PCs is reading this also, they can't go up- but they can go down.

So, down again, and there's a broken spiral stair here- exiting into the ceiling of a large natural cavern, the last thirty or so feet is just open space with a big pile of rubble below. The Dark Squad roped down from here last time, well, their rope is still here, and so down again they go.

Next, yet more of the nasty environment, this time a series of pools of bubbling mud, dotted here and there islands of solid stone.

There's a little bit of jumping (or similar) needed to get around this place, but we'll get to that in a bit.

Also present down here is a dwarven made opening, on one of the stone ledges, that leads down into an active magma chamber. The Dark Squad attempt to figure out what this is... and Vinnie dishes up a '20' for his history check. It's a vent. It is, of course, dwarven made- lava can be used in all manner of forge work, however it needs to be controlled, kept in check and at temperature, or else if it needs to vent then it needs to do it that somewhere safe. Like here.




*Mud jumps and the vent.*

The Dark Squad are beginning to realise, the dwarves have been very busy at something down here.

[Dwarven lava vent, and more exploration 500 XP]

But back to the jumping from island to island in order to avoid the bubbling mud, it requires two checks to safely cross the cavern- one is a DC 10, the other a DC 6.

Newt has failed the DC 6 check both times so far.

On the way down, and on the way back up again.




*So, make that three.*

Here's the thing, there was no-one around that VTT last night that didn't think the tabaxi was going to fall in.

Here's the slo-mo.

Newt, last one to attempt the jump (again), this after he fails to convince any of his colleagues for like the sixth time this session to help him across whatever environmental obstacle that lies in his path at present.

And... He leaps, and rolls an adjusted '3'.

Inspiration point to roll again.

'1'.

The tabaxi lands in the hot mud and sinks up to his midriff in the bubbling gunk in less than three seconds flat.

Daktari drags him out.

Note, Newt only managed the first DC 10 jump after Daktari agreed to catch him, giving him a +2 on the check, because I 'm kind.

Further note, this tender Newt & Daktari moment leads to a very emotional scene.

Newt declares, in his special hissed whisper (which makes everything he says sound like a threat)-

“You are my right-hand man Daktari. When I take over the running of this organisation I will allow you to...”

At this point Newt (Bear) either pauses to add a little drama, or else pauses to think about what he could possibly say next that will sound... positive/up-beat/appealing.

“... to live.”

The tabaxi declares, imagining for a moment that he has delivered the Christmas message.

Which draws Ram into the chat, the rogue takes a moment or two to remind the tabaxi that Newt starts every encounter usually thirty feet or more behind the action and watching things play out while hiding behind whatever large object is closest to hand.

The half-elf gets on a roll and further reminds Newt of a variety of things he has fallen off or into etc.

The tabaxi, with a climb speed, really does fall down/into a lot of stuff.

I think the rogue's point is this- Newt, a/the leader?

Then Daktari joins in, the Sky Pony barbarian agrees, he states “I don't want to be no part of Newt's organ-a-my-zation, because you are cruel. You only talk me when you want things- you not say anything about how nice my hair. Ever!”

Daktari has a thing about his hair.

A little further on the adventurers arrive (again) at the graves of a trio of ancient dwarves, a crypt- Newt broke into one of these places previously, much to Vinnie's chagrin. Now it's Ramshambo's turn to try to cajole the druid into a little more tomb-robbing, ostensibly to see if there's anything plot-related in the graves. But the druid is still not allowing it, more remarkably Vinnie gets his way.

Newt is a little cowed at this point- or else confused, his honeyed words for the barbarian having been rejected, for the life of him he can't think why Daktari wasn't keen to get on board, he had just promised to allow him to live!

Do the rest of the Dark Squad not see Newt as leader material? Are they not all in awe of him?

The warlock is genuinely confused by this turn of events.

[More exploring and then a Newt and Daktari moment 300 XP]

Then on, and down another eighty feet of spiral stone stairs, and through a formerly concealed door behind an altar (to Dumathoin) into the chapel in which a pair of Spinagons were battled. But there's nothing more to find here, and the treasure chamber that previously held a bunch of traps and a pair of mimics- is ignored.




*Storeroom to Ram's right.*

Onwards, into another massive storeroom- the chamber is only twenty by twenty-five feet but its tall, over sixty feet to the dripping stone ceiling. There's a rusted pile of metal here, and... odd, the metal (save for the fact that its nasty rusted iron) is very similar in shape and dimension to the adamantine sheets the Dark Squad found earlier.

After another '20', Ram again- I think, the gang are convinced that the metal here was going to be used to build a scale model of... well, whatever. There's no clue as to what shape the finished object would take because- it's just a pile of ancient rusted metal now.

The Dark Squad are about to head on when Newt, conducting his own investigation, and clambering about the metal pile, slips- with another '1'. The following crashing, smashing, banging crescendo-chorus that echoes in the great hollow space for a short age is one of the loudest noises the PCs have ever heard. The metal pile collapses, Newt suffers minor cuts and bruises.

Remarkably the tabaxi doesn't have anything smart to say about the event.

Then another similar chamber, only without the high-ceiling, the only thing of interest here is the door.




*The Door.*

The first thing to note, stone blocks and boulders have been piled before the door- the barricade is only half finished. Just to make that clear- the stone has been brought here for the express purpose of sealing the door, there are no collapses here, this was deliberate.

The second thing about the door... it has a name plate on it, written in dwarven, it reads-

'Chief Engineer Tracticus Halfpipe.'

The chamber beyond the door is most likely Tracticus' office.

The third thing to note about the door, someone has taken the time to seal the door with lead, that's quite an effort.

And already the question has come up.

“My frendz! Shud we opun zis door?”

Vinnie asks, and then goes on to refer to all of the really bad stuff that they have opened that they probably shouldn't have, primarily, of course, the tomb of Ashardalon.

The fourth thing to note about the door, the Dark Squad decide to go on silent running and take it in turns to listen at the portal.

Two of the buggers roll '20'.

Daktari can hear a whispered voice coming from the chamber beyond the door, alas the barbarian doesn't understand the language being spoken.

Vinnie hears a whispered voice on his turn too.

The voice says.

“Must find the hands!”

Only in dwarven.

Which is odd for a couple of reasons.

The first being that Daktari speaks the dwarven tongue, the voice he heard beyond the door however was definitely not speaking dwarven.

How many people/things are beyond the door, and why are they whispering things in different languages?

And the second odd thing?

Two of the Dark Squad's prophecies mention the hands.

SESSION    19- Belphegor’s words to Newt in the sinkhole of the Forge of Fury.

“*Tell Wildroot that you wish to join the pact of flame, resist the urge to burn the woodsman to the ground- he will set you to your task.”

“Discover the last ancestor, she that lives under the cover of darkness- the hag will have the answers.”

“When the hands move the end will have begun.”

“WAIT!”

“For the pale dwarf without a face to beg you- only then should you take the ghost home.”*

&

Ancestor #6 (after taking a monstrous beating, with two Crits from Buggles)-

“*I am Latgun, I am terror- vell, I fort I waz.
The hands are within one thousand teeth.”*

So, there's all that to consider.

[The whispering door 200 XP]

But then we were out of time.

The PCs all have enough XP for level eight now, so that's really nice, they just need an extended rest.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

Go down again- back into the deep dark depths, and then through the door, Randall the Black is down there.
To the Moon Pool.
Goblins in the Dreadwood.
Nightshade in the Dreadwood.
To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.
Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.
But we'll revisit this list sometime in the future, no doubt.

OH!

And this isn't the door referred to in number one on the list above, that door was in the chamber in which the Dark Squad fought Ian with one I, the bone naga, Vernon and the kraken.

This is a different door.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Oh those poor buggers. Of course they need to open the door, and of course they're going to regret it  You bad, bad man...


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Nice and creepy.

But of course there is no question ... "I'd like to look behind the door number marked 'certain death' please, Bob."


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Nice and creepy.
> 
> But of course there is no question ... "I'd like to look behind the door number marked 'certain death' please, Bob."




You know they're going to open it... they have to.

Mainly because I didn't write it for them to walk away.

There'll be a debate, at the start of the next session- I'd bet cash-money on the outcome.

I have a couple of great doors down here for the Dark Squad to prevaricate over, and the marvellous thing when you're DMing this stuff is, as you well know, you know what's coming. 

They nearly didn't make it to this door, we were out of time for the session when Newt was playing silly buggers on the big pile of rusty metal.

But I had to keep going, even when Bear said- "What time are we going to tonight, Paul?", which is usually the precursor to the credits rolling.

The Dark Squad got parked before the door, read it, examined it, and... come on, come on- do it, you know you want to.

Listened at it.

Ahh!

Made my night.

Vinnie was for not opening the door from about thirty seconds in, Ram- he dares anything, and Newt just loves it when it gets dark.

Thanks for the replies, appreciated, but as above- there are a few more doors that the Dark Squad need to dare to get to the finale of this one.

I hope I can get in a few more moments.

Stay safe and well, you lovely people.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #072: Sir Humphrey's Glorious Business.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 7
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 7
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 7
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 7

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 7 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 72, lots of chatter in this one, a bit of a fracas, and then, but, well- you’ll see...

So, we’re parked outside of the door of one Tracticus Halfpipe, Chief Engineer- a dwarf, no doubt, from back in the days when this place was up and running. This place being some sort of forge producing sheets of adamantine, a long long time ago... possibly, probably.

A whispered voice (speaking in dwarven) from behind the door ahead made mention of the ‘hands’, you remember that? However, a/the whispering voice also spoke to Daktari, but not in a language the barbarian can understand (and he too understands the dwarven tongue), so- two whispering voices? What gives?




*This look familiar?*

As predicted the start of this session is mostly a phat chunk of chatter, the subject- the door of course, in precis-

Vinnie- “We shud leaf it all-own, it iz not fer uz!”

Ram- “Are you mad? Or just yeller? We’re here to investigate this kind of thing, not opening the door is not an option.”

Newt- “YES! Brave Ram! That's the spirit!”

But the more Vinnie keeps on talking, and cajoling and persuading, then… well, eventually a bit of ground is given; the option taken is, as Ram puts it (with a sigh)- “okay, let’s investigate the rest of this level, see what we can find, then we’ll talk again about the door again, no doubt.”

[Initial door chatter 100 XP]

Note the Dark Squad are also aware that level below this one is the great dwarven temple to Moradin that was recently home to a bunch of undead (including a bone naga), Ian with one I, Vernon Hucrele and the Kraken. So, they’re not in mad rush to head down their either (some of them) just in case some of the above are still about.

However, and we’re already 20-30 minutes in to the session here, Newt also has something to say, or rather to discuss with his best friends/compatriots.

Note, Newt is very complimentary to his colleagues throughout this instalment, it’s his new tactic, I think.

The warlock states-

“I’ve signed us all up for an expedition to Avernus, character building and all that- my Master Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar has insisted we ALL go, so… I just thought I’d keep you in the loop.”

The debate/argument (call it what you will) that follows rumbles on for quite a while, and grows edges at times, although I am happy to report that Newt handles the situation remarkably well.

Just to note Humphrey spoke to Newt about the Avernus jaunt all the way back in the big fight with the Kraken et al.

Back to the chatter.

Ram is not happy at all- “No-one is effing telling me what to do”, etc. etc. and he’s a little confrontational, of course.

Vinnie is even more vociferous in his reply, there’s a lot of- “I will not be part-e to zis ter-ree-bul vent-chure”, and something like- “I will not consort wiz ze de-mon and dev-ils yew call frends.”

But again, it’s a little more heated than that, the pair seem to be very pissed off with the tabaxi warlock, but as I say, Newt remains remarkably calm and capable throughout.

“Yes, I hear you Vincenzo- there really is no need to shout. I understand what you are saying but I fear you are just shooting the messenger. I have no doubt we will be going to Avernus, by hook or by crook, as I say- I just thought it would be polite to let you know in advance.”

Eventually Ram agrees to debate this subject at a future time and place, his main concern (latterly) is- “What’s in it for me?”

He's a pragmatist at heart is Ram.

But the what's in it for me line was something I (your friendly DM) could work with.

Vinnie however isn’t going to work for demons/devils, his last words on the subject, “Count me out!”

Daktari just shrugs along, and Inverna is getting paid for this- so, she’s a mercenary at heart.

[The Dark Squad are (maybe) going to Avernus 250 XP]

Then the Dark Squad, still in a bit of a huff, head out to explore the rest of this level of the dungeon, as it were. The rest of this level however turns out to be one partially collapsed corridor off of which there are three broken cells, and… a trio of shuffling skeleton dwarfs.

The undead are destroyed in seconds.




*Say goodbye.*

[Some skeletons 150 XP]

There’s nothing else to be found in the area.

Further exploration therefore takes in the region of ten minutes, after which time the Dark Squad are back before Tracticus Halfpipe’s whispering door.

And… yet more chatter follows.

But it is curtailed quickly when Newt persuades Daktari to pile a bunch of wood and other combustible materials before the door.

Note the tabaxi (during his persuading- see above) is very complimentary about the barbarian’s hair, big muscles and can-do attitude. The warlock (as stated previously) is trying a new approach with his colleagues.

New Newt however is causing even more consternation for Daktari, as the barbarian states to Ram- “Newt is even more frightening when he is being nice! I do not like it. Although it is true what he saying about my hair.”

[Newt charms Daktari 150 XP]

So, an attempt is made to burn the lead that is sealing the door shut, this however doesn’t work as well as Newt expected- it’s very slow going. Therefore, after twenty minutes of fiddling with the process, and not improving it any, the warlock clears away his companions and ignites his Wall of Fire. Thirty seconds later and the lead seal is gone, and… SPUNG.

The scalding hot door expands, warps and springs open.

[Wall of Fire- door open 200 XP]

Ram observes the chamber beyond for a while, but no-one is actually getting too close to the doorway at this point, the PCs are all hanging back and waiting for something terrible to emerge from the room.

It doesn’t, of course.

The rogue can see shelves within, and a cabinet, and… a large metal cage, the cage looks to be intact- but empty. That's never a good sign.

This last fact doesn't go down well with many of the PCs.

The Dark Squad therefore wait a while for things to cool down, and then… Ram first, as always, they head on in- actually it’s just Ram and Vincenzo that get into the chamber, and the pair are sufficiently at the ready to spot the bad thing as and when it happens.




*Ready?*

Something falls from the ceiling and lands with a splat between the pair, the thing is an undulating ooze like creature that is constantly changing shape and form, or else birthing from its bubbling body badly formed heads and faces, each with a gaping toothed maw that stretches and snaps at the two adventurer observers.

Then, lots of things happen at once, and mainly because the (much-improved) gibbering mouther rolls very high for its initiative.

A fist-sized blob of sputum is expectorated from a maw, it sails through the air narrowly missing Vinnie in the doorway, and explodes just outside of the chamber, instantly blinding in a phosphorescent flash Newt, Daktari and Vinnie.

The mouther then bites (with several maws) the druid and attempts to haul him to his knees.

Moments later and Ram and Vinnie are in further trouble, the ground beneath their feet becomes soft and clay-like- the rogue sinks a good six inches into the… stone.

He’s stuck, can’t move.

Then a head/face/maw combo emerges from the glutinous terror, it’s the head/face of a dwarf- Tracticus Halfpipe, as it happens, the dwarf whispers its secrets at the pair (although in random languages). The aberrant's other maws however start up their all-encompassing cacophonous babble.

Ram is suddenly very content to listen, although he appears to his friends (at least the ones that can still see) to be just standing beside the beast, smiling and… a drooling idiot at present.

DM interlude- there was a lot of consternation in the ranks at this point, and keep in mind the mouther (although the PCs don’t know this) has the best part of 200 HP.

Things go from bad to worse.

Seconds later and the mouther recharges its spittle attack and does it again- and now just about everyone is blinded, Newt is also content to gurn moronically and listen to the babble.




*Tracticus Halfpipe has let himself go.*

But here’s the thing- the only damaging attack the mouther has is its bite, it keeps on hitting but…

The Dark Squad, eventually, get their act together.

Vincenzo turns into the Moon Boar, and then (still blind) runs away- into a wall, but outside of the area of effect of the aberrant. Inverna, once she is no longer blinded, also retreats; same for Newt, these three start taking pot shots at the mouther.

And even at -5 to hit and with disadvantage (the mouther is through the doorway, on the floor, and with a blind barbarian stood before it bellowing wildly and swinging recklessly- see below) they still hit it more often than not.




*The Dark Squad are going through the gears.*

Meantime a blind Daktari has been guided into the chamber by his companions, although that isn’t as easy as it sounds- the barbarian had to make a DC 10 Perception check (with disadvantage) for every five feet of his movement, to try to feel his way around the wall- or else discern what his colleagues are shouting, and then follow their instructions.

Initially Daktari wanders around in a small circle for a while, but eventually he makes his way into the doorway, and to the beast.

He failed his first six or seven checks and then never failed another one, bugger.

Ram, meantime, has started to make his saves, and to nip in and out of the combat stabbing furiously at the beast, but all the time retreating away from the beast. This while blind Daktari with rage, frenzy & reckless all running, keeps on slicing.

Moments later Newt helps out by Deafening himself and Ram, he also cast the spell on Daktari but the (raging) barbarian will not submit to the warlock’s dark magic, and so attempts and makes his saving throw, and thereafter spends every second or third turn drooling and standing statue.

But eventually…

The gibbering mouther is done for, ending its existence with a verbal tidal wave, a cacophonous blast of gibberish.

Basically the DM had lots of things for the beast to say, but the PCs barely got close enough to hear the it’s whispered clues to the plot (or else they were deafened), so I had to improvise and get them said somehow.

[Gibbering mouther 2300 XP]

So, what did the mouther say, well, lots of things- some of them silly, but also things like-

UB! UB! UB! UB! UB!

The Time of Ash!

The Swallower of the Light!

I know your secret Durgeddin the Black!

Through the Fire to the Light!

It's full of Stars!

Waiting for the Moon Man!

THE GREAT WYRMMMMMMMM! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

&

The Man & the Crocodile! It's there...

Y'know, that kind of thing, and of course a lot of this stuff gets the PCs to thinking, and a majority of the above comes courtesy of Vinnie, the druid has an anthropologist background, and so he's picked up a number of languages on the way.

[Last words and whisperings of the Mouther 250 XP]

So, there's that lot to contend with.

But there's more.

Tracticus' chamber gets searched, and the most obvious thing to be found here is... well, see the picture below.




*TAO.*

The big writing (bottom right) says “TAO”, the stuff bottom left says- “The Supreme Being”, the Dark Squad, after a lot more chatter and a few rolls, are of the opinion that this is a crude map, corridors and rooms shown only. Possibly its a burial mound, hence the circular bit, or else...

Well, they're not sure really.

The diagram is scratched into the far wall of the chamber.

[Tao 250 XP]

The Dark Squad figure that it's important, as was the stuff that the Gibbering Tracticus Halfpipe Mouther was saying.

But, there's more.




*Treasure!*

Lots of it, plenty of coin (by which I mean a couple of hundred gold) a few gems and the odd piece of jewellery (all dwarven design) and a trio of magic items- a pair of slippers of spider-climbing, a luckstone and a pair of eyes of the eagle (all require attunement, of course).

Note, none of the magic stuff above is obvious, I'm not that sort of DM, but Newt puts Leo's Hut up, then Vinnie gets going with the Detect Magic ritual, followed by an Identify or two from the warlock. The Dark Squad have time on their hands, and they have a system- and this DM loves a system.

[Discovering the magic stuff 150 XP]

A few of the items get diced for and distributed, then... we go on, after a little light healing.

Down into the former home of... well, lots of bad stuff the last time the Dark Squad was here, and so- as always, Ram is sent out to have a nosey-around.

The place is much as it was, the remains of the naga and the skeletons are strewn about, but of the Kraken- not a sign, except for the new-ish rubble and destruction, also no sign of Vernon Hucrele- the holy warrior's body is gone.

Ram comes back to tell his friends, and then gingerly, oh so gingerly, the rest of the adventurers head on back in...




*The slow creep back in.*

At some point during this my Fantasy Ground Unity started to lock up, mainly due to the fact that the PCs on the map are all moving one square at a time, all of them, and all at the same time. It was very cautious, but eventually...

Before we get to the second door there's the balcony.

Over the far side of the ancient dwarven temple to Moradin is a second balcony, and on it the treasures of the naga, so... more loot, including an unidentified potion and a handful of magical arrows.

Then there's the door.

After checking the altar, and the statue of Moradin, and all around the area, the Dark Squad get to the door, just to the north of the statue. It's obvious that there's an entrance/exit here, and yet the key hole, cleverly hidden within the carvings on the wall, has to be located by the rogue.

The door however still remains a huge slab of stone, and the likelihood is it doesn't swing open, best guess it sinks into the ground. So, this is a mechanism.

The rogue, after a few more wise-words from his friends, and a little Guidance from Vinnie, tries and then fails to open the portal with his lockpicks. The consequences of which are a sudden wash of... well, something, three of the five PCs make their saves, the other two immediately spend inspiration points to try again- they both succeed.

So, something just happened, but they're not sure what.

The door, of course, remains shut.

Just to make clear, the Dark Squad know that beyond this portal is Randall the Black, so- they're keen to get it open, but at the same time not that keen to get it open.

Ram takes another moment to assure himself that the lock here is of masterwork manufacture, and therefore incredibly complex.

But that's not the issue.

“Magic users, you're up!” Ram hails Vinnie and Newt, and then steps away from the hefty stone portal, he's convinced that magic will play its part in the opening of the door, or else something needs to be doen about the magical trap on it.

Seconds later Newt rolls a '20' on his Arcana check, and so after a further ten minutes perusing the door the warlock has this to say-




*Newt gets to work.*

“It's secured with a lock, of course, but also an Arcane Lock- which will need to be removed. Also, there looks to be some sort of permanent magical trap present, I don't know what it does but I think it's most likely unpleasant. Perhaps the magical trap could be dispelled too, perhaps...”

Note, the Dark Squad have searched their various belongings, and racked their brains (with a little help from the kindly DM) but they do not possess the key to this door, nor have they ever seen it, the DM assures them. So, the situation is pretty much as described.

And again, the Dark Squad are not in a rush- it's also been a long day so far, it's evening time back up top where the sun shines.

Time, therefore, for a long rest- the motive for this is not just that Vinnie needs some new spells, but also- the PCs will be level eight when they awake.

So, Leo's Hut, everyone snuggle in, only... thirty seconds later and the cravat and smoking jacket wearing Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar presents himself for inspection.




*“Toodles catkins, just thought I'd pop by...”*

There follows some very fine role-play, mostly from me (LOLz), Humphrey is becoming a favourite, he's urbane, witty, well-spoken, posh and... nothing like me then.

“So, I can of course open the door for you, right now- if you are of a mind, collective or otherwise.”

There follows lots of sneering and polite condescension from the spiteful druid, kidding- Vinnie is very polite and very middle-class about the whole thing. Wanting to call Humphrey out for being scum, aka a devil or a demon, but at the same not wanting to rock the boat, so spending much of his time apologising for the things he's not saying. Also, great RP.

It gets to this-

“I have an deal for you fine and adventuresome folk. I'll open the door for you if you promise to come to Avernus with me to do a little 'job', and when I say little, I mean that you will be 'in action' for less than two minutes in total. You're job will be to keep a bunch of clowns off my back while I recover a long lost family heirloom. That's it- you hold the door, I fetch the doohickey, and then we ching-ching skedaddle. Oh, and to sweeten the deal I will give each of you whatever you ask of me, providing it is within my power, and providing you ask now, and we agree the deal.”

There follows a little more churlishness from the druid, his hackles are still up- and Vinnie (Jim) is doing his chatting in Moon Boar form and so his voice is French meets snorting tough guy (but not all that clever sounding).

Note, by this point in the encounter Newt has started to refer to his master as Sir Humphrey, and he's such a suck-up.

Try this with whispered menace-

“That's right, Sir Humphrey, you tell them.”

Then, Ram breaks ranks and does a deal- he wants to know the name of his father, and Humphrey can work with that, as can the DM.

Then, because Humphrey is focussing on the PCs one by one, Daktari cracks- the barbarian fetches out a pack of nuddy lady playing cards, he found them in a bandit's lair- ages past.

“I will do it if I spend night with all of these ladies, putting up shelves- I hammer good!”*

*Note, before this one gets misinterpreted, Daktari spent a night with three dryads back in session #59, he did lots of DIY for them, reinforcing one sexist stereotype but... not another. Daktari is mad keen on DIY, obviously.

Humphrey, after a little more chat with Daktari secures the barbarian's pledge.

Inverna is on board providing she's gets paid, so that's easily done, pledge secured.

Newt, well at this point the seven foot tall tabaxi is lying before his master having his tummy (possibly) tickled.

Note, it's Newt that eventually delivers the title of this session, this after Vinnie Moon Boar has finally consented to the Avernus outing.

Vinnie, eventually, gruffly states-

“I want nothing from you, I am no part SNUFFLE of this deal. I will go to Avernus with my friends to see that they stay safe. Nothing more SNORT nothing less.”

So, Newt's last line, and apologies if I miss-remember any of it, but it made all of us laugh a lot at the time.

“I will follow you to hell Sir Humphrey, and give my life to protect you while you do your glorious business.”

[Sir Humphrey's Glorious Business 250 XP]

At some point Ram, and the DM, have to look away.

The deal is done, although the kicker is, of course, the Dark Squad don't want the door opening until the morning, when they rise and shine eighth level.

So, Humphrey will be back then.




*Look, they're all inside the tent (hut). Ain't that nice.*

[Doing a deal with Sir Humphrey 500 XP]

But that's when the session ended, and we're on a week off again next week, Christmas and family stuff intrudes.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

1. Go down again- back into the deep dark depths, and then through the door, Randall the Black is down there.
2. To the Moon Pool.
3. Goblins in the Dreadwood.
4. Nightshade in the Dreadwood.
5. To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.
6. Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.

But we'll revisit this list sometime in the future, no doubt.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Merry Christmas, you mad, wonderful people!


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> Merry Christmas, you mad, wonderful people!



And the same to you, although a little late in the reply.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #073: Randall the Magnificent.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 8
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 73, and a short one.

And a bad one, we haven't had one of those for a while, but now it's done- the next one will be much better.

A short one because we had a few PC problems, one of the guys had to reload all of the files for FGU, also... it was level up time, and that required (for some) quite a lot of discussion. We started the session at just after 7.30 PM and the level up debate and activity (making new macros et al)  was still in full swing over an hour later. Then, for some strange reason the rest of the session on FGU was incredibly laggy, so... a bit of a bugger this one, which may account for some of what follows.

So, the Dark Squad are back down in the depths, beneath Squabblepot and back to the lowest level of the ancient dwarven ruins here. There's another door down here, in the ruined temple of Moradin, and this door is trapped and very hard to open. Although, Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar has promised to open the door for the Dark Squad in exchange for the guys signing up for a future trip to Avernus with him. The Dark Squad have agreed to Humphrey's terms (in the last session) although the Moon Boar (Vinnie) somewhat reluctantly. Then... an extended rest, level eight for the PCs and their sidekick Inverna, and at last- we're at the here and now.

Rise and shine and Humphrey is back to see the guys- the devil/demon/fiend patiently explains- the Dark Squad already have the key to this door, and a second clue- the key in question was manufactured by the fellow that made this place- the ancient dwarven adamantium factory.

“Shatterspike!” Daktari calls out from the back of the assembled adventurers, and he's right- the door is made of stone, Shatterspike cuts stone, this place was once the home of Durgeddin the Black, who also manufactured Shatterspike- Humphrey patiently explains.

“But ze trap...” Vinnie asks, the adventurers know that there's a permanent magical trap on the portal, but... as Humphrey points out- the promise he made to the Dark Squad was to show them a way to open the door, there was no mention of the trap.

The Dark Squad have been screwed, or else they need to remember that the words they use when dealing with demons/devils/fiends need to much better measured, the contract needs to be precise.

However, Humphrey is feeling magnanimous, he therefore wishes the Dark Squad good luck, opens the door thereby triggering the trap, and then duly disappears, still laughing.

An invisible wave of mental anguish washes through the chamber as the great stone door lurches upwards, and open, into a concealed cavity. The terror wave (alas) affects only Newt and the Sky Pony barbarian (the others passed their wisdom saves).

The pair, while squealing and hooting in fear, suffer a vision, it's this-

A bunch of nasty looking sea creatures (identified by Daktari as 'Soggys' = Sahuagin) arise from the waves and clamber up and onto the docks of a pleasant-looking sleepy sea-side village. Seconds later, as the gibbering Dark Squad pair watch on, and the people of this unknown place begin to suffer- to pay with their lives. The soggys set about about their terrible slaughter under the watchful eye of some larger leader type, although neither Newt nor Daktari can make out who or what this creature/person is (they both failed their checks).




*Noooooooooooooooooo!*

Then, Daktari remembers that he has seen this place before, it's Ashby, the fishing village the Dark Squad were dropped off in at the very beginning of their adventures in the Saltmarsh region. The Dark Squad really liked Ashby, and the people there. Newt, if you remember, destabilised the economy in the village- handing out gold and buying rounds of drinks in the bar for the whole village.

The vision then was Ashby being invaded by sahuagin, and Daktari and Newt are both aware- this has yet to some to pass.

However, the Sky Pony barbarian, when the bloody vision is over, has another issue- his lustrous hair is now flecked with grey. For a while Daktari is distraught, the magical trap on the door has aged him fourteen years, he was thirty-five years old, and now he's very suddenly forty-nine.

For the rest of the session Daktari (played by Jim/Haggis) plays up his new found decrepitude-

“Slow down, what is rush? My hip hurts.”

“I am craving for boiled sweet.”

All delivered in cod-Russian tough guy moronic, as always.

Then, after more discussion of the trap and accompanying vision- the Dark Squad are keen to get to Ashby to save their friends, but also keener still to get to the bottom of their present mystery, and so... onwards. Or rather, downwards- to Randall the Black.

[The door, the trap and the vision 500 XP]

Into a shattered ruined crypt, with another thirty foot high statue of an armoured Moradin, there has been a battle here- or else a war, the floor of the great chamber is three feet deep with the rusted and broken arms and armour of the fallen. Hundreds died here...

The chamber is massive, and at its centre- Ram determines, he's scouting ahead, is a raised dais on which a very large and elaborate sarcophagi stands.

Although that's when the spinagons show up (that's spine devils to you) and start firing their flaming tail spikes- a pair of them. Several PCs take hits- there's a bit of a scramble into action, although a number of the Dark Squad (Vinnie and Newt) both call out to the empty chamber- they're looking for Randall the Black.




*Spinagons, unpleasant.*

Eventually a spine devil is blasted to death by Newt, and...

“CEASE!” Although the order comes in the infernal tongue, and is therefore only understood by Newt (and the spine devils). The fight is suspended, and the spinagons are soon in retreat, fluttering back up into the darkness above- the chamber really is massive.

The DM leaves the PCs alone for a little while, just to see what they're going to do, in truth it's not much- Ram or Newt (I forget which) has a look at the great sarcophagi at the centre of the chamber, sculpted on its surface is the image of... Durgeddin the Black. The master smith is depicted here with all of the magical weapons that the Dark Squad (& Buggles) have laid claim to, but also another- a great two-handed sword on the dwarven smith's back.




*There's the dead spinagon, and just ahead of Newt (to the west) is the raised and pillared dais atop which sits the sarcophagi (another) of Durgeddin the Black. But there was nothing I could do (including doing nothing) to get the PCs to explore further. Or, at all.  *

So, there's another Durgeddin weapon somewhere.

Hang on, didn't Durgeddin the Black have another empty sarcophagi back in the Glitterhame?

What's going on here?

But the rest of the Dark Squad, they've not moved a muscle, even though the kindly DM has tried (repeatedly, because there's something here he'd like them to see) to encourage them to take a look around the great chamber.

But, nope- so that's that option gone.

Vinnie and Newt are however taking it in turns to try to get Randall the Black to answer them, they figure it was the gnome that shouted 'CEASE!” in the infernal tongue earlier, and they'd be right, and... eventually Randall chats.

“I AM RANDALL THE MAGNIFICENT!”

“I know who you are, but at the same time- who are you?”

The Dark Squad take a moment to introduce themselves, but just to make clear- Randall cannot be seen, only heard, there's no indication where the gnome is in the chamber, although- and again, the PCs didn't attempt to look for him.

Or look anywhere other than where they are stood.

Randall chats for a short while- his voice at times wavering between calm and patient (as if talking to children) to a maniac's whispered growl (oddly, a lot like Newt).

Randall explains that he was a member of the Eyes in the Night, an adventuring party- but that was all a very long time ago- nearly two hundred years. He, and his fellow adventurers, were tasked with saving the world from the coming of the Time of Ash... and, hang on- the Dark Squad have heard this story before, it's their story.

The Eyes in the Night, according to Randall were/are the good guys.

Oh, and the Eyes in the Night adventuring party had five members, they are/were-

1) Ub, the dwarf, that's his tomb over there (the tomb of Durgeddin the Black) and he was the bastard that started all of this, and although that's his tomb Ub didn't die- he's alive still, somewhere, Randall is convinced.

2) Randall the Black/Magnificent, gnome superior warlock, crippled by being enthralled to two fiendish master's (sound familiar). Later it is discovered that Randall's fiendish patrons are/were an unnamed Old One (an ancient entity of the planar depths) and a very charismatic (but fiendish) gnome called Humpty Far-Far-Away.

Note Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar appeared as Humpty Far-Far-Away earlier in this adventure, so... Newt has more than a little in common with Randall.

3) Antonio De La Crane, a human druid who went mad, Randall tells the Unexpected that when it all went to hell Antonio spent his family's fortune to build himself a hidey-hole and go back to playing with his chemistry set, and there he ended his days. Does that sound like anyone, a druid who is into alchemy?

Note the tomb that the Dark Squad investigated in Saltmarsh cemetery that lead to the ancient Pact of Flame chambers was in the De La Crane crypt.

Further note the mansion in the woods in which the adventurers fought the Talos adherents (lightning and giant boars) was the De La Crane manse.

4) Shambles, also known as the Mapmaker, is/was a silver-tongued nasty little piece of work- a pragmatist at heart, always out for himself, always smiling- but with an awful lot of blood on his hands. Shambles, when things went bad, ran home too. Although Randall presumes him to be long dead.

5) Last up, the wild wood elf- Giggles, a flighty female full of fun, and a terror with bow and sword, what happened to her Randall doesn't know, although he informs the Dark Squad that Giggles was more concerned with fighting a dragon, what with her being the last member of some sort of ancient elven pact.

So, there's lots to chew on- and keep in mind that this stuff doesn't just get said, this is a conversation we're having (although in point of fact a great chunk of it does just get said, the players are not really with it atm), and so it takes forty or so minutes to establish the fact that Randall and The Eyes in the Night are on the same quest/task/path as the Dark Squad. Also, that the various members of the Eyes in the Night obviously bare a striking similarity to the members of the Dark Squad.

But here's the thing- it's not all plain sailing, Randall the Magnificent has, at times, during the relaying of the above demonstrated a tenuous grip on reality. There are fraught moments in which the PCs, again entirely Vinnie and Newt, have to scramble to say the right thing to the screeching maniac.

Randall is incredibly unhappy (apoplectic) to learn that he is the first member of the Eyes in the Night that the Dark Squad have found.

Randall is further mortified to learn that the Dark Squad have unleashed Ashardalon.

And, well... Randall is unhinged, and at some point he has made it clear, the only way he can come back- get back to his old 'existence' is by killing his present incarnation- that's Newt, of course.

I made that real clear over the course of the extended chat, all delivered in a manner akin to the terrifying tabaxi.

So, at some point the fighting starts up again, and over the course of the next hour or so (and about ten turns of action) the Dark Squad are forced to retreat, all the way back to their starting positions in the chamber.

The bad guys consist of half-a-dozen spined devils, which zoot and scoot about up above, firing tail spike after tail spike- 50% of these attacks are aimed at Newt.




*The PCs are enjoying this bit.*

Meanwhile from the knee-deep debris of ancient battle come four chain constructs, each of them a triple-headed flail-like device (each with a fifteen foot reach) that whirls and snakes and spins. These strange constructs cartwheel places and then lash out at the PCs.

And... so far around a dozen or more lemures- these slow moving very low rent devils are weak and have fairly ineffective attacks, and yet they keep obviously spawning from minor crypts off the main chamber, and then slithering slowly, like a wall of melted flesh, to the fray.

But just to make this absolutely clear, the enemies don't turn up all at once- at the start there were just two spined devils, and then there were four- and then two of the chain constructs made themselves known, and then two more, and then a bunch of lemures slither out of their tombs, and then another pair of spined devils show up, and then a bunch more lemures...

Do you get what's going on here?

I don't think the Dark Squad have figured it out, which is a real shame.

And Randall?

Randall doesn't show up until the session is almost at an end.

But when he does...




*State of play just before Randall turns up. Newt's hit points are real low.*

Randall is a small ancient flying undead (emaciated and dead looking) gnome, his body wrapped and sprouting snaking chains. Randall looks like a lich...

But here's the thing Randall hasn't attacked anything yet, maybe he's been busy doing other stuff...

The PCs, except for Newt, are mostly doing fine (hit points wise) but they're in retreat- or else looking for somewhere to make a stand.

But let me be honest, and forthright, this was a bit of a mess.

So, let's make a couple of things clear, so that there can be no recriminations with what follows next session-

Randall gets what he wants if he kills Newt, the warlock right now is on five hit points and Randall hasn't made one attack yet- and believe me he's tougher than everything else in the encounter combined. I only put him on the map at the end because I felt sorry for you guys.

Since this last fight has started none of the PCs have said anything to Randall, we've already established right at the start of this encounter that the way to stop the fighting is to engage Randall in conversation. Nobody has attempted this for the last ten turns, if at any point you had, well... we wouldn't be fighting right now, probably- depending on what you say to Randall, and keep in mind- Randall is a lot like... Newt. You've been practising talking to Randall every time you've had to chat with the crazy warlock tabaxi. Do you see what I have done here? Isn't it clever? What do you think the other members of the Eyes in the Night are going to be like? Eh! Clever?

Randall is a member of the Eyes in the Night, an adventuring party who's members/goals et al mirror those of the Dark Squad, and yet the only questions you have asked so far are about things that you either already know, or else you could have guessed. I have written a list of possible answers for questions you may have, about the plot- about what happened to the Eyes in the Night etc. So far you have not asked any of these questions. That was really odd.

I wish you had explored the chamber, I deliberately said on at least three separate occasions that the PCs should feel free to have a look around, except for a brief scurry to the central sarcophagi by one PC, nobody else moved a muscle. It's not that the answer to all of your problems is over the other side of the chamber, it's not- what is there is however an option.
Last bit...

Inverna (the DM) has stopped the fight, or at least called over twice so far to say- “Are we doing this right?”, or else some equivalent.

So, Newt's on five hit points- Randall has only just shown up (and he's 90% of the XP in the encounter) and all he has to do is kill the warlock. All of the other PCs are good to okay, HP & Powers/Spells-wise. It therefore may be time for the Dark Squad to have a chat amongst themselves, y'know OoC, and to formulate some sort of plan.

But that's when the session ended, it was funny in part but latterly a very large helping of meh, I tried (repeatedly) to try and get the players to think about what was happening here, but...

It was just odd, it felt like I had failed.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

     Go down again- back into the deep dark depths, and then through the door, Randall the Black is down there.

     To the Moon Pool.

     Goblins in the Dreadwood.

     Nightshade in the Dreadwood.

     To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.

    Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.
But we'll revisit this list sometime in the future, no doubt.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #074: Through the Fire to the Light.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 8
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 74, and another short one, because the first hour and a bit of this one was spent with the Dark Squad (players) talking (OOC) about how to get out of the situation they're in.

To make clear, the PCs are in retreat- from waves of slow moving lemure, while spinagons flutter in to fire their tail spikes (mostly at Newt). Also in the mix is a swirling flail-like chain construct, there were four of these things but Daktari armed with Shatterspike has been on the rampage.

Oh, and also present- he's just appeared, is a flying (formerly invisible) Randall the Black. Randall looks like a lich... that's not good.

I only had Randall show up at the end of the last session to give the PCs a chance- they had forgotten all about him (maybe).

The Dark Squad however know, because Randall told them this repeatedly last session, that the only way the crazy gnome can get out of this place (and his old life back, Randall thinks) is by killing Newt, who occupies the same spot in the Dark Squad/Eyes in the Night as he did. Which is the important role of- maniac demon/devil summoning whispering threatening terror, a vital part of any successful adventuring party.

The PCs are doing okay for spells, powers and hit points- except for Newt, the tabaxi warlock is down to five hit points and pretty much out of everything else- spells, inspiration points, etc.

You see the enemies have been arriving in waves, Randall has been summoning them- a few at a time, and the build up has been slow- it took ten turns to get to where we are, which for Newt is very close to death.

The PCs/players, in the last session, were seemingly content to let things play out, although Newt seemed to be panicking a bit- nobody had come to his aid, also... there wasn't really a plan.

The Dark Squad managed to stop an earlier fight by talking to Randall, over the last ten turns (in the last session) they have not tried this tactic again- shame.

So, an hour-and-a-half spent plotting for the players, and here we go, with...

Chatter!

Vinnie and Newt start talking ten to the dozen, they both have a lot to say very quickly- and its mostly a combination of cold logic tinted with kindness (from Vinnie) and silver-tongued begging with added lickspittle fawning (from Newt).

Sorta-

“Randall, yew ar bettur zan zis, zease zis fighting an tom-foolery, we muzt talk- we share ze same quest, to stop zer Time of zer Shad-ow!”

And,

“Lord Randall the Magnificent, in who's power I bask, I beg of thee great dark master to cease your attacks! I am but a lowly apprentice before your magnificent horror! I abase myself before thee terrible master. Command me!”

And that's a lot better, the DM is delighted- and then doubly so when the usually reticent Ramshambow even deigns to add a line-

“Look, pack it in for a bit will you Randall, so that we can chat? If it turns out to be a choice between you and Newt, then of course- we chose you, I'll kill Newt myself, and with a smile.”

So, the persuasion check is at advantage and with +2 (for Ram's last line), and Newt rolls... '29', although that's with +7 from his Dark One's Own Luck.

Just to make clear, '22' wouldn't have been enough to stop the attacks, but '29'.




*The fighting stops of course.*

There follows a lot more chatter- between the Dark Squad and Randall, and while this is going on several PCs get to Newt with healing potions (note the Dark Squad don't have many of these).

Randall is keen to chat- he always was, and the topics and subjects are varied, here's a semi-list-

1) The times and history of Randall the Black, from Waterdeep where he worked in the entertainment business (he was a juggler, musician, mesmerist and escapologist) during his show-time days. Then the voice of Humpty Far-Far-Away intrudes (his patron) and tells Randall that he has a date with destiny. Soon after Randall marries Liesl (the PCs met her during their investigations) and moves to the closed community of Squabblepot. Then, one day down in Randall's secret basement (latterly Arty Swell's labs) Ub turns up (seemingly from below), and Randall's life is changed forever.

2) Ub is/was an albino dwarf, and seemingly a master smith (Durgeddin the Black?). He is/was also a wild-eyed dwarven adventurer, and a crazy prophet, telling Randall about all sorts of wild stuff. Most of it to do with the coming of the Time of Shadow, which must be prevented at all costs.

3) Ub, it seems, had not just been whispering in Randall's ear. Soon after the dwarf persuades the gnome to meet with his soon-to-be new adventuring pals- Giggles, a crazy wood elf from the region; Antonio De La Crane, the rebel (druid) son of a rich merchant from Saltmarsh, and Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit, another local- a quiet and unassuming halfling ex-pirate/sailor who is deadly with a blade, and in extremis- a little cruel. Together the five, after much more Ub inspired chatter, form the Eyes in the Night, an adventuring band. Their self appointed task, to prevent the coming of the Time of Ash/Shadow.

4) The Eyes in the Night, in their time, fought kobolds and goblins, dark druids and their plant-like servitors- in the Dreadwood and hereabouts. They were successful, and gained a degree of fame (and fortune). They also managed to locate four maze-like buttons (one each for Antonio, Giggles, Randall & Shambles), which Ub insisted were key to stopping the coming of the Time of Shadow. The Eyes in the Night were in search of the fifth (and last) of the maze buttons beneath Farhill when they were attacked by the grey dwarves. Note, at this point the Eyes in the Night were also being pursued by a crazy paladin of Torm (Vernon Hucrele, now a revenant) and his men.

5) Randall was captured by the duergar and taken back to their Underdark fortress called Deepbridge, he was tortured (chains were involved) and his maze-button was taken. Note the PCs have been to Deepbridge, or else they had a look around the place while in a Dreamstate, this after help from Hgraam the stone giant. This event all the way back at the start of their time in the region- when the Dark Squad were working at Farhill Mine.

6) Ub, Giggles, Antonio & Shambles all escaped, or else Randall isn't sure what happened to them when the duergar came, although these events occurred nearly 200 year ago, and so Antonio (human) and Shambles (halfling) must both be dead. Randall however knows that Ub is still alive, because the albino dwarf visited him twenty years ago (and brought him to this place) and here persuaded Randall to summon a witch from hell- an entity called Nightshade. Nightshade is, of course, the spirit missing from the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

7) Nearly the last bit, Randall suspects that Ub is behind all of this- manipulating things, to what end he does not know. Randall cannot escape the chambers he is in, he cannot pass out of this place (and he has tried). Ub told him (twenty years ago) that the only way to break this curse, for Randall to go free, was for him to kill one of a group of adventurers who would visit this place in years to come. The adventuring party in question would be very similar in composition to the Eyes in the Night, and Randall's target- very similar in powers to himself. In short, the crazy tabaxi warlock- Newt. Remember Randall was also a dual-patroned warlock.

8) The last bit- there's a door to the west, on the far side of this chamber- don't go through it. Randall and his companions in the Eyes of the Night went through it, and it changed their lives forever. Don't go through the door...

I appreciate that's a lot of chatter, and keep in mind, a lot of it the PCs already know- because a lot of it sounds like their story, sorta.

Note, the first thing the PCs suggest after hearing all of this is that Garumn, their PC dwarf, is actually another incarnation of Ub/Durgeddin the Black.

They do the work for you sometimes players.

So, lots of chatter, and of course it is two way- and so the Dark Squad are keen to tell Randall about their own study of Durgeddin the Black. Later Randall lets slip that he believes that Ub/Durgeddin is much much older, and that all of the dwarven chambers here, including the adamantine forge et al were all built by him and part of his plan. He's been at it for centuries, millennia perhaps.

At some point during the above the PCs, and Randall, decide to move over to the Ub/Durgeddin the Black sarcophagi- and to investigate it. The top of the stone bier is removed, inside- well, nothing, although... there's something scratched into the stone, and its crudely drawn.

Here it is...




*It's a man with a crocodile on his back.*

Note, Newt goes crazy when he finds this- he really doesn't understand the story (which was first told to the PCs by Arundil the dwarven ghost), what's it about- why would a man carry a crocodile. While the tabaxi is ranting Randall joins in- he too is incredibly angry with this stupid riddle, apparently Ub also had a thing about this story. The pair, for a short while, are joined in their hatred for the 'stupid' dwarf.

Basically, I- the glorious DM, got to mimic everything the crazy Newt was saying, only in Randall's voice, which is/was very similar to the tabaxi's. Funny that.

In truth there's not a lot of love for Ub/Durgeddin, the PCs- particularly Vinnie, are urging Randall to break free of the crazy albino dwarf's control- although how to do this exactly remains to be discovered.

Also, don't think for a second that the above is all plain sailing- to get through all of the chatter above, Randall (like Newt, keep reminding yourself) is off his rocker, and so on at least three or four occasions the chatty PCs have to talk the crazy gnome devil down.

And at least twice it gets back to fighting, all be it only briefly on both occasions.




*Note, Newt finally determines that Randall is some sort of kyton warlock, a chain devil with spells.*

Further note, during these brief skirmishes none of the PCs target Randall, and Randall is likewise happy for his minions to do all of the attacking- for now. After all, he'll just summon a few more if he needs to.

The PCs have at last worked it out- Randall is 90% of the XP in the room.

Note, at some point during all of the above Randall really starts to suffer, his head grows weird looking clumpy tentacles, and... well, he's barely hanging on to life, sanity and/or reality.

So, about ninety minutes of chatter, fighting, lunacy and terror. Now, that was what I was aiming for.

[Chatting and fighting with Randall and his friends 1500 XP]

So, towards the end of the above, the PCs, of course, want to know what's with the door that they shouldn't go through- there seems to have been a series of these.

Therefore, we get to this- Newt spies through a gap between the two great dwarven crafted double doors over the far side of the chamber, there's another room beyond these great portals. There's another door in here, but what else?

The tabaxi summons Gerald, his bat familiar, into the chamber and then examines the place using Gerald's senses.




*Note, Randall has to be talked down again at this point, initially he ain't happy for the Dark Squad to keep poking around.*

But the PCs just keep on talking, and keep on making a variety of social (and other) skill checks, and collaborating and/or using an inspiration point (here and there) to improve their chances.

So, the chamber beyond the double doors is seemingly empty, except for a less imposing single door, and two statues of armoured dwarves. The great double doors into here are not even locked.

Then, Randall tells the Dark Squad that the smaller door is the door that they really shouldn't go through, it's the door to Tao.

Red rag to a bull.

The devil gnome goes quiet a little after this, he stays out of the way- out of sight, keep in mind this is a very high-ceilinged chamber.

Needless to say mere moments later and the two great doors are open, and seconds later a crossbow trap starts firing at folk in the newly-revealed chamber, or else those that are detected through the now open doorway.




*Then the iron dwarves get into action.*

Inverna, Ram and the Moonboar (Vinnie) take hits, but the gang are giving out more than they get, that is until...




*The Moonboar spots that the thirty foot tall statue of an armoured dwarf, previously seen over the other side of this chamber (the one marked Iron Golem here), is flying silently towards the action.*

Panic ensues, but only for a short while.

“I ordure yew to stand down, in zer name of Durgeddin zer Black-a, who iz alzo known az Ub!”

The Moonboar holds forth his maze-coin, and screams the above.

Miraculously, it works.

The thirty foot tall armoured dwarf lands in a convenient spot, there...




*A little threatening.*

Eventually, after the other members of the Dark Squad beat down the two lesser dwarven golems (actually just animated armour with a few extras) Vinnie convinces/orders, still waving around his maze-button, the massive dwarven golem to depart. The crossbow traps also stop firing at this point.

[Dwarven golems destroyed or controlled 1400 XP]

Then... the door, it's a plain stone portal, although- as it turns out only Vinnie (with his maze-button) can open it, and beyond... is only blackness.

An absence.

Beyond the stone door is nothing.

There follows ten minutes of should we/shouldn't we? Then Vinnie steps into the black, and his friends follow- although the druid, in his head, hears a voice- asking him to confirm that each of his friends can follow. He gets a choice, and for a while the druid can't decide whether Newt should be allowed to enter.

The Moonboar thinks that Tao is a place of the gods, and he's not sure how Newt would go down with the gods.

The DM helps the druid to make his decision, pointing out that leaving Newt with Randall the Black and all of his devil friends may not be the safest option either (particularly for Newt).

Note, we're still stuck on the fact that Randall believes that his only way out of his present prison is by killing Newt. The Dark Squad have been presenting alternative options but none of them so far have struck a chord with the crazy devil-gnome.

And the last words the PCs hear as they step into the nothing are delivered by Randall the Black...

“Through the Fire to the Light!”

They've heard these words before, Tracticus Halfpipe the gibbering mouther said them.




*The Dark Squad are stretched through time and space (a portal) and are deposited in a rumbling, and very hot natural cavern.*

See that stuff that looks like liquid, in the depression, and the river to the south west- that's lava, viewed in Darkvision, the temperature here is in excess of forty degrees.

The bones here, and there are lots of them, seem to be the remains of creatures that were either horned devils or demons (of some unknown kind) or else... well, they're very similar in size and shape to Ashardalon (a nine foot tall elf/dragon combination humanoid).

Bugger!

The Dark Squad explore, trying to move quickly but cautiously- the DM has let them know, falling in lava will not end well, also the temperature is so extreme in here they will have to start making constitution checks at some point, failure resulting in their old favourite- levels of exhaustion.

A little way in and a pleasant (male) dwarf voice declares, not out loud- but in each of the PCs head's/mind's, the following-

“If you have come to this place seeking treasure, or your fortune, then first heed this warning less it be your last...

Turn around, flee this place- find fortune and contentment elsewhere- this is not the path you must walk, and the Gods watch the way.

For the Gods will not suffer those that seek to take what is only theirs to give.

You have been warned.”

There is no negotiating with the voice, no reply- whatever the PCs say.

The Dark Squad continue to explore, until...




*A little further on, on the other side of the lava, is a pair of dwarven constructed doors, and two statues, easily identified- even at a distance.*

To the north is another statue of the All Father- Moradin.

To the south yet another statue of Dumathoin, the Secret Beneath the Mountain.

Vinnie becomes Vin-G-Owl and takes it in turns to fly his comrades over to the doors, but that... that's all we had time for.

[Through the Fire to the Light, so far 1000 XP]

It's getting good again.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

Investigate the Fire and the Light- Tao, and possibly more chatter with Randall the Black, or more fighting.    
To the Moon Pool.
Goblins in the Dreadwood.
Nightshade in the Dreadwood.
To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.
Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.

But we'll revisit this list sometime in the future, no doubt.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Ah, great stuff. "What's this? Another door? Absolute blackness, you say? Ah, what could possibly go wrong?"
It's only Monday and you've made my week


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> Ah, great stuff. "What's this? Another door? Absolute blackness, you say? Ah, what could possibly go wrong?"
> It's only Monday and you've made my week



We play again tomorrow night, I'm looking forward to it.

Have been for quite a while.

Thanks, as always, for taking the time- very much appreciated.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

I'm hugely enjoying this tangled web that you have woven, and looking forward to how it all falls out.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

carborundum said:


> Ah, great stuff. "What's this? Another door? Absolute blackness, you say? Ah, what could possibly go wrong?"



What could be more inviting ... other than maybe a big red button labelled "DO NOT PRESS"?


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> What could be more inviting ... other than maybe a big red button labelled "DO NOT PRESS"?



We played last night, it was glorious. Sometimes, from my DM perspective, I sit there in a state of semi-gigglement just waiting for the poor fools to pull at the thread/go through the door/press the button, and they never disappoint.

Last night the Dark Squad achieved the following-

1) Appeased the Morndinsamman (the dwarven pantheon) while all the while fretting that their actions would raise Ub/Durgeddin the Black to godhead (it/they didn't).

2) Visited the throne room of Tao.

3) Learned to speak binary, Newt didn't take to it- at one point he was swearing so hard his mic was dropping off every other syllable. Vinnie had to keep dodging in front of the tabaxi to prevent him from targeting and destroying everything/anything in the vicinity. 

4) Ram used the magic of Tao to make mushroom soup.

5) Soon after this four of the squad got to experience zero gravity, in combination with a vacuum (not ideal), Newt (as usual) was the most affected, he was almost lost to the void. Ram, clutching onto an immovable rod with one hand managed to grab the accelerating tabaxi with his other hand, while all the while managing to dodge the various pieces of debris that were also hurtling past him into the void. Then Vinnie closed the door- the lesson being, not every door should be opened.

6) Finally the Dark Squad met the supreme being and lord of all creation, Ubmo. Ubmo, has sworn to protect the Dark Squad (and specifically Vinnie) until the end of time.

So, that's nice.

Still smirking thinking about it now.

Toodles 

Cheers goonalan


----------



## carborundum

Hmmmm, Ub... Ubmo... 
Must be coincidence.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #075: Tao & the Supreme Being.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue Lvl 8
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 75, and it was a cracker.

And apologies before we get going but this is all just me relating to you what happened, there's no action here (well... no fighting) its all just a voyage of discovery.

And so...

The Dark Squad are heading through the Fire into the Light, which in this instance means tramping through a mysterious series of natural lava caverns, their journey narrated (once, so far) by a pre-recorded dwarven voice. The Dark Squad are looking for... well, they're not sure yet, all they know is they keep finding hidden doors, and then opening them. And look over there... the gang have just found a pair of dwarven statues stood guard outside a pair of dwarven wrought doors. The statues depict Moradin (the All Father) and Dumathoin (the Secret Beneath the Mountain).





*Here they all are, the Dark Squad, perched on a sliver of stone and at their backs a sea of lava, all is well with the world. Vincen-Whoooo! Has just ferried his friends across the bubbling ferocious divide.*

Although after humming and hawing at the latest pair of dwarven doors for a while- they're not trapped, not locked, and yet they still can't be open. The Dark Squad, at last, remember that the access code here is Vinnie and his maze-etched magic button. Latterly christened by the PCs/player, the Symbol (or Token) of Ub.

The doors, of course, open when Vinnie and his magic button get close.

Inside is an ancient, but clean and tidy, dwarven made stone passage- boy, but it's hot in here, and the PCs could do with a rest, and a sit down, and a chat. And so they do...




*Newton's Tiny Hut, the PCs are keen not to have to start making constitution saves for exhaustion, they're taking precautions. I know, who are these people, and what have they done with the Dark Squad?*

The PCs also take a brief moment to have a chat about what's going on in here, but somehow we're playing poker here, and so while everyone has an idea no-one, it seems, is prepared to show their hand too early. So, something's going on here- more information is needed.

But anyway, let's get on- through another pair of button-auto-opening doors and into a much larger hall, and there are two more dwarven statues here to admire- Moradin again, and... but hang on, the other statue- that's Ub/Durgeddin the Black.




*A bit much with the chains motif, what's that all about?*

Note, at about this point Vinnie lets loose with his semi-big idea-

“Monsieur Durgeddin, ay-kay-ay monsieur Ub az kwiyt an eye opinyon of himzelf, he zinks he iz a god!”

So, that's out there. His comrades in arms nod along.

Just to make clear, the Dark Squad think that they have a hand to play in the coronation of Ub/Durgeddin, furthermore they fear they've been duped, somehow, into playing the part, and... last bit. The coronation is happening right now, whatever part the Dark Squad have to play- well, this is it.

But then the dwarven voice is back, and this is what it says-

“If you have come to this place like a wanderer in the dark, seeing all- but wary still of the shadow...

Then rejoice, for this is the way, pay your respects to those that have gone before you and then pass on.”

And in the centre of this chamber is a bubbling burning well filled with lava, and so- again- Vinnie leads the way. The druid bows to both statues, offers a prayer to Moradin, and a little cheek for Durgeddin/Ub, and then a platinum piece thrown into the lava pit.

His colleagues follow suit, although coin denominations differ, as does the amount of respect shown- Newt is fairly unpleasant to/about Durgeddin/Ub, but nothing out of character, just more whispered hatred.

Then through another pair of doors, and into the stone and lava wilds once again.




*There are going to be a lot of pictures in this one, we're exploring. I've been waiting on this session for a while now. You know how that is.*

The Dark Squad snake and squirm around the lava, there's another large well-pit combo here, only this one is full of bones- more demons/devils/Ashardalon-like dead.

However at this point Vinnie and Daktari decide to test the effectiveness of their spider climbing slippers, they both have a pair of these now.




*The pair complete a cautious circuit (nearly) of the caverns. Note there are a trio of doors just a bit to the south of where Vinnie stands in this image. It seems whatever it is they're going to find here is in the next bit.*

Also note, Vinnie has made clear to his colleagues, save for the lava, he's 99% certain that there is nothing in these caverns that means to harm them.

The maze button, of course, opens all three doors, and within a short passage south and three more dwarven statues.




*Left to right = top to bottom- Dumathoin, who the hell is that? And the ubiquitous Ub/Durgeddin the Black.*

There's another slightly larger statue to the south of this trio, Moradin again. The All Father is looking into a much larger chamber to the west, and so the Dark Squad also come to stare.




*A high-ceilinged circular/domed chamber, steps up to a raised platform- more lava bubbling from the font at its centre, and all around statues. Dwarves, of course, and this- the PCs very quickly figure out is the Morndinsamman, the pantheon, or else some part of it.*




*Here's a better picture, annotated as the Dark Squad play guess the dwarven deity.*




*The statues of the dwarven gods on the ground floor of the chamber are, clockwise and from the top- Abbathor (Greed), Dugmaren Brightmantle (Lore & Learning), UNKNOWN, Gorm Gulthyn (Defender of the Halls), Sharindlar (Healing & Mercy) & bottom row- Vergadain (the Laughing Dwarf), UNKNOWN & UNKNOWN.*

So, not bad.

And the dwarven gods depicted on the upper platform? The big guns...




*Moradin, Dumathoin, UNKNOWN (the crazy guy again) & the Dark Squad's favourite (not) Ub AKA Durgeddin the Black.*

So, part of the mystery is accounted for.

Vinnie is pretty certain-

“I am rite, as use-yule. Zis Ub zeeks zer Godhed! Merde!”

But then the dwarven voice comes again-

“Rejoice for you are at the threshold!

All that is left is the mystery, be amazed.

Press the button- seven times.

The first five chosen from the supporting cast.

The final two from those that are raised above, or else beyond, but are always watching on.

The first must come before the last.

For the last will open the way to the throne room.”

The Dark Squad like the idea of the throne room, that sounds like a place someone would go to get their reward, or at least to have a chat with someone important.

Maybe for the coronation of Ub/Durgeddin?

They figure what needs to be done here remarkably quickly, again- Vinnie to the fore, although it's Ram that actually spots that the dwarven statue he's looking at has a small round indentation in its helm- the size and shape of the Symbol of Ub, the maze button. What's more the next statue along has a similar space on its belt buckle, and the next- on its satchel.

And so...

“Press the button- seven times.

The first five chosen from the supporting cast.”

Therefore, the sequence is, pick five from the supporting cast- the dwarves not on the platform, one at a time, each member of the Dark Squad inserts the button into one of the circular indentations. Then presses it and sees what happens next. Then the next guy, and a new statue is selected.

But then where next-

“The final two from those that are raised above, or else beyond, but are always watching on.

The first must come before the last.”

And the squabbling begins, although it doesn't last for long because Vinnie is still on a roll, the druid discovers that the larger statue of Moradin, positioned outside of the chamber but looking in, also has a gap suitable for the maze button.

Therefore Moradin is the sixth button that needs to be pressed.

Newt argues the toss for a while- “But how do you know this druid!”, try it with a heap of scorn, and make it sound like a threat- always a threat, everything Newt says.

Vinnie patiently explains-

“Zer furst muz com before ze last.”

Moradin, the All Father, is number one- therefore he has to come next.

Before-

It's Durgeddin/Ub isn't it, this is his party. That's the last button that needs to be pressed.

And so under instruction from Vinnie, who also leads the way- that's what happens, a member of the Dark Squad selects a dwarf from the lower tier, puts the Symbol of Ub in the sculpted space- presses it, and it clicks like a button, and hears the following messages.

Each delivered by the dwarf selected from the lower order-

“There is a lot to see.”

“Don't get carried away.”

“Don't lose your breath.”

“Be as a child.”

“See the world in all of its wonder.”

And that's five done.

Then Vinnie heads out into the hallway and puts the Symbol of Ub into the larger statue of Moradin there, and presses it-

“Well done! Pass on to the last.”

And the last is Ub/Durgeddin the Black, although there's a little bit of prevaricating until we get to him, Newt- eventually, grabs the maze button from Vinnie and does the honours.

“Seek and ye shall find the last best part of me.” Ub/Durgeddin states.

But then nothing happens, only... on the screen another large closed door has appeared, although there's no screen shot of this, and it took the PCs/players a couple of minutes to notice it was even there.

Again, the Symbol of Ub opens the door, but there's just darkness/nothing within.

Vinnie walks into the black, his comrades follow.

The Dark Squad are sucked and stretched through the black.

To the throne room...




*Not the kind of throne room the adventurers were expecting.*

The floor is made of metal here, as is the ceiling, the walls- odd, some metal-stone mix. There's a door (where Daktari is stood, heading north). But the button wont open this portal, and so Daktari gives it a shove, and...

Although, note before the Dark Squad exit Ram discovers that the seat of the strange metal throne lifts to reveal a pool of possibly holy water. Newt is minded to try some, and so he does- it stings a little to drink but, we move on...




*A barracks? Five bunk beds, all neat and tidy, but nothing else to signify who lives here, or else where here is.*

There's another door to the north, and another to the east.

The Dark Squad, after a bit of a look about, head north.




*Now this is interesting.*

And there are lots of things going on in here, and looking at the space, well... you've figured it out, but the Dark Squad, after a few giggles, are in character, and so-

Newt fiddles with one of the silvery desks, there's a light on and a bunch of flashing text some how magically projected onto the glass.

The text is a long string of flashing numbers (actually just ones and zeroes), and its in binary- so the players have to make a few rolls and then be allowed to find themselves a binary to text translator on line.

The flashing binary code translates to-

“Enter Password”

And so, on their third and last attempt, the Dark Squad get the password right, they type in-

“Ub”

Hardly the most secure of passwords.

Then lots of other things start to light up, and also begin making ZX81/Spectrum loading noises- you know the kind of the- a big bag of white noise that squeals and peeps every now and then.

Over the course of the next twenty minutes, and over a dozen binary to text messages, and replies, things continue to happen.

That is until a 'system check' detects an error-

“WARNING! God detected in Power Arm!”

But the Dark Squad keep exploring, they even manage to get open the large and strange looking container in the storeroom to the west. The box here seems to be made of some sort high density ceramic/metal (maybe) hybrid.




*There's a suit of armour, as identified by Ram, in the large container.*

Note Newt is doing a lot of the interacting with the binary messages, and getting more and more irate as the binary codes keep on turning up. At one point Vinnie and Daktari have to dance around the tabaxi warlock, the druid trying to calm Newt down- the tabaxi is dead set on blasting the binary bastard machine to atoms.

Then...




*Onwards into a much larger chamber, and Vinnie wonders aloud- “Zis iz remarkable, I wunder wot iz beyond zer huge doors to ze west.”*

And so using the Symbol of Ub, which is working again- after Newt managed to get the 'systems' back on line, anyway Vinnie opens the bay doors, and lets space in.

Or else gravity intrudes, and the vacuum seeks to make its presence felt ostensibly by vacuuming everything up (and out).




*Vinnie is instantly enrobed by a (magical) pale blue static cling like skein, or bubble, and equally suddenly he's made much heavier, or else his feet somehow (magically) adhere to the metal deck.*

His colleagues fare less well.

As all of the air, and the other non-bolted down stuff thunders and spews out the of the great wide doors and into space.




*But because there's a moment before the doors are full-on open the druid's colleagues get to act.*

Ram is as cool as a cucumber, he takes a deep breath- grabs out his rope and grappling hook, flings it into the doorway- it snags, and is then whooshed off his feet and yanked about ten feet towards the now open door, then the line goes taught. A second or two later and the rogue has also grabbed out his immovable rod from his belt and pressed the button.

Ram is holding station.

The rogue hangs on, and avoids several large and hefty lumps of metal that come spinning and accelerating towards him, racing off out of the doors and into space.

Meantime, Daktari and Inverna have also managed to each grab a breath, and then to grab onto and then drag themselves along Ram's rope line to the door, there they hang on- and get battered a little by flying debris, but not much because they both keep rolling very high for the dexterity saves.

Newt?

Well the tabaxi digs his claws in as best he can to the metal floor plates, and scarpers, as quickly as he can, using his Feline Agility to add an extra burst of speed- although he has to spend his inspiration point to avoid failing to take a breath (saved second time around).

Then, while the warlock is clutching onto some kind of bleeping machine he slips and ('1') flies all the way back the way he came, somehow managing not to get too hurt by the flying debris, and likewise not crash too hard into any walls. More remarkably the tabaxi also manages to be sucked past/through Daktari and Inverna in the doorway, and although both try neither of the pair can grab the accelerating Newt, and then...

Just as he's about to be whisked out of the great bay doors, Ram lances out an arm and grabs the cat man by the scruff of his neck, and then continues to hold on as the screaming wind slowly dissipates. 

At last, Vinnie using the Symbol of Ub, closes the bay doors.

And when that happens several of the formerly flying PCs fall hard onto the metal floor.

“C'est magnifique! Did yew not zink! Orl the World- we are in zer seat of ze gods!” Is Vinnie's read on things, but the druid was barely conscious of the action going on behind him, he was transfixed by the vista.

The remainder of the Dark Squad are more than a little perturbed.

But again, Vinnie gets the final word-

“We are in zer 'eavens, zat is Toril- our owme, floating way beneath ower feetz! Sacre bleau and formidable!”

Apologies, neither I nor Vinnie are fluent in cod-French.

Eventually, after a lot more chat, we go on- and here's the thing, Ram has figured it out, this, of course, is Tao. Remember the map type etching on the wall of Tracticus Halfpipe's office...




*This one. Note the dwarven runes on the drawing translate as, the large text- “TAO”, and the smaller text bottom left- “The Supreme Being”.*

And as above-

“WARNING! God detected in Power Arm!”

The power arm is obviously to the south (as on the map), and Vinnie is going on a walk-in-space (there's probably a better way of writing that).

Then there are a pair of double doors and a cubicle type chamber- an air lock, and then...




*Vinnie is outside again.*

And then into the power arm, remembering- eventually, to shut the door behind him.

Note, fellers- I gave you the Sending Stones around thirty sessions ago- walkie-talkies, I knew you would be needing them.




*Into the power arm.*

And at the end of this procession of humming and vibrating rooms is another small chamber with a flashing light, and the flashing light is a button.

Vinnie presses it.

And there's a knocking sound from one of the large humming metal contraptions in here.

The druid investigates, opens the canopy lid of the container and...




*A small ball of metal and flesh flies out, Vinnie identifies the thing immediately- it's a monodrone, a Modron.*

The creature 'talks' to Vinnie, in binary- and via (somehow) the Symbol of Ub- the druid sees lines of flashing ones and zeroes scroll through his mind's eye, while at the same time his brain translates. The modron says-

“I am Ubmo.”

The monodrone, still flying, performs an aerial bow.

“I am the one true supreme being, the Lord of all creation.”

And then, after allowing a pause for the above to sink in-

“How is it hanging?”

Vinnie discovers that he can think his replies in binary.

But Ubmo has more to say-

“I will accompany you to the end of times.”

And...

“For I exist outside of time, like lunch time, or bedtime.”

In finality-

“I am.”

And then a promise-

“I will keep you safe from harm.”

Before signing off with...

“That is Gnarly!”

A short while later and Vinnie (and Ubmo) are back to his friends, and Ubmo is introduced. There follows a would-be lengthy discussion, I write 'would-be' because we were already over time, and so I'm going to hang this bit over until the next one.

But just to make clear, and this message is for the Dark Squad, next session starts with the following-

Discussion about where we are with the plot, or to be more accurate- where you are with the plot.

A new list of Dark Squad things to do, because depending on where you want to go next then... well, I'm going to have to write some more game. I was kinda hanging on to see how this stuff went down before I wrote too much more of what follows.
So, a chat at the start of the next one.

This is a great game, because it's 90% good to great, and then every now and then... we smash it.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list reads a little like this-

Chat with Ubmo, the Supreme Being & Lord of Creation.

To the Moon Pool.

Goblins in the Dreadwood.

Nightshade in the Dreadwood.

To Blackedge, find the Goblin Stair.

Return to Fallowstone Holy for answers- the Witch’s Tor & the Pact of the Flame.
But we'll revisit this list sometime in the future, no doubt.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Lol, Ubmo the Supreme Being isn't quite what I expected 
Looking forward to seeing where this goes!


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Well that was fun and somewhat ... Unexpected.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

carborundum said:


> Lol, Ubmo the Supreme Being isn't quite what I expected




He's certainly no Ralph Richardson


----------



## carborundum

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> He's certainly no Ralph Richardson



...which led me to his voluminous Wikipedia entry, and the wonderfully understated
"_He counted himself lucky to have been accepted, but the Fleet Air Arm was short of pilots. He rose to the rank of lieutenant-commander. His work was mostly routine administration, probably because of "the large number of planes which seemed to fall to pieces under his control", through which he acquired the nickname "Pranger" Richardson."_


----------



## Richards

It's funny...a couple of campaigns ago (when we first started out 3.0), my oldest son wanted to run a human cleric PC of the "true" good-aligned god, having decided that Pelor, Hieroneous, and Kord were all just various aspects of the same Overgod.  (He also decided his PC was the only one smart enough to have realized this and thus expected to be a "chosen one" - can you tell he was a teen at the time?)  In any case, he never did get around to naming this Overgod, so we just referred to him as the "Ubergod," which we eventually shortened to "Ub" (pronounced "Oob").

Johnathan


----------



## Goonalan

Jim/Vinnie sidled up to me at work today to remind that we're on again tomorrow night, and to say that he's looking forward to the 'there can be only one...' (crazy warlock) in the Dark Squad/Eyes in the Night rematch with Randall the Black.

Particularly now that they have the Supreme Being, Ub, batting for the home team.

And I'm looking forward to that immensely.

Although truth be told Jim/Vinnie has a plan B.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #076: Randall's Big Bad Head.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 76, and another cracker.

But let's begin with the ret-con, because I missed this scene last session, it should have played out right at the end- when Vinnie had just been on his first walk-in-space (there's got to be a better way of writing that) to the Power Arm to find Ubmo. Well, I had another image of Tao to share with the druid, for his return journey, but- I forgot all about it.

So, on Vinnie's walk back to the main part of Tao, and while accompanied by Ubmo...




*Tao, the external view- and that's Vinnie and Ubmo parading across to the central part of the space ship to meet back up with the rest of the Dark Squad. Oh, and that's Toril far far below.*

But then...




*The lights come on and...*

“Wot iz 'appening Ubmo?” The druid enquires as he almost misses his step.

Ubmo is keen to explain, Ubmo is very keen to do everything- he's a bit of a young pup, but Vinnie doesn't quite follow Ubmo's explanation, at least not all of it. Ubmo talks about “the realignment of Tao's geospatial position using vectored thrust bursts”, and the druid just shakes his head, but then the explanation comes. Ubmo further states that “Tao is moving to intercept the coming of the great serpent...”

Vinnie recognises that bit.

Then, we're back into the ship, and we're caught up, the ret-con is over.

So, what follows, well... much more chatter of course, some of which is directed by the DM, we're having a catch up here, as proposed at the end of the last session.

But what a place to have a chat...




*Ubmo, after chatting with one of the other 'machines' on the ship safely opens the large cargo bay doors, a shimmering transparent (magic) curtain- a force wall, prevents everything inside the craft attempting to escape into space.*

“It iz beew-ti-ful, n'est pas? It iz hour ol' wurld!” Vinnie helpfully captions.

So, that chat, Newt starts it with what I think is a very apropos question, and if you can deliver the line like a whispered threat, then do so.

“Yes, that's all very well Vinnie, but there are still a few things that I'm not sure about, do you mind if I elucidate?”

The druid nods and smiles patiently at the mild-mannered tabaxi.

Newt goes from zero to 1,000, and remarkably quickly-

“Where the EXPLETIVE hell are we? What the EXPLETIVE is that twinkly black-stuff [Newt points towards the star-scape]? And what would have EXPLETIVE happened to me if I had fallen out into that EXPLETIVE stuff? What the EXPLETIVE is that little ball of metal and flesh [points at Ubmo]? Why the EXPLETIVE is it here? Why are we EXPLETIVE here? What the EXPLETIVE is going on? Is this EXPLETIVE magic? Are we EXPLETIVE dreaming? Are we EXPLETIVE dead again?”

There's lots of laughter, and afterwards Vinnie begins to try to make sense... but the rant hasn't finished.

“And what the EXPLETIVE EXPLETIVE EXPLETIVE is the man and the crocodile all about?”

Oddly it's Ubmo that replies to the last, and Vinnie who translates, Ubmo says- “Bad crocodile.”

So, that's the first chat- what is it about the man and the crocodile, Ubmo explains-

The man and the crocodile is a place.

The man and the crocodile is Ub (to make clear- both the man and the crocodile are Ub).

Ub will meet the Dark Squad when they have the five Symbols of Ub (the maze buttons) at the man with the crocodile.

Ub, and the Dark Squad, will save the world.

However, it's at this point that Ubmo learns that the Dark Squad don't have all five of the Symbols of Ub, they have just one. Ubmo thinks this too is “Bad crocodile.”

The Dark Squad need to get the Symbols of Ub, as soon as they can.

Why?

To stop the coming of the Time of Ash, and to allow Ub to take his place (again) with the Gods!

“I wuz right!” Vinnie lets his friends know- Ub/Durgeddin is going for God.

Ubmo puts the druid right- Ub was a God back in the early days, then... but now he wants to be a God again, and to do that with the help of the Dark Squad he needs to thwart the Time of Ash, and... see previous.

“The programme is running! Yay!” Ubmo further tells Vinnie.

There follows a metric ton more chatter, and an extended rest while it's going on.

But for all of the back and forth above, let's get a to a simple summary of the plot-

To save the world from Ashardalon/the Time of Ash, the Dark Squad (latest incarnations etc.) need to find the five Symbols of Ub, and then meet with Ub in the man with the crocodile.

Simples!

There's lots more around the edges of course, it seems Ub has been busy for a long time, but... the Dark Squad have one Symbol of Ub, they know that Randall the Black left his Symbol of Ub in Deepbridge (and they know where this is). There are therefore three other Symbols of Ub to collect, they further know that these three were in the possession of-

Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit, a stealthy (nasty) halfling ex-pirate killer, and a local.

Antonio De La Crane, an alchemist druid from a (local) well-to-do family.

Giggles, a wood elf markswoman, said to have a thing for the undead, also from the region.

The three former members of the Eyes in the Night were, of course, about their business the best part of two hundred years ago, and so Rambles and Antonio are most likely dead, or else... undead.

Regardless, the Dark Squad need to find them.

Then, Ubmo makes brownies.




*The Dark Squad move on to a more pressing problem, what to do about Randall the Black?*

And the worry is, I am happy to report, the PCs are very much of the opinion that Randall is by far the toughest bad dude that they have come across so far, and they'd be right- I have 7,000 XP invested in Randall.

And so it suddenly dawns on all three players at once, the best plan is not to fight Randall at all, or else to do so for as long as they can...

It's also time for Newt to step up, and to channel a bit less of Belphegor, and a bit more Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar. The tabaxi uses some of his magic to make the patterns on his fur resemble a white shirt front, complete with bow tie- a bit of elan, that's what's needed.

Soon after (about thirty minutes later) the plan is formulated, and it's a good one...

And so the Dark Squad depart Tao the same way that they came, and with Ubmo in tow, and then through the Fire and Light, nodding to various dwarven statues as they go, and all the way back to, here...




*We're back.*

But here's the thing, and it's a strange thing, and only one of the PCs notices it.

Time just went backwards, or else... Nope, can't explain it.

We'll leave it at that.

The Dark Squad advance, cautiously, into the vast dwarven crypt to Ub far beneath Squabblepot, “Randall, coeeeee...”

And, of course, Randall the Black appears from above and floats down, just to remind you Randall is an undead looking robed gnome, with parched skin and jutting cheekbones, in places slightly protruding through the flesh. Oh, and he's swathed in chains, the metal snakes swim and curl and crush the mad gnome like an embrace.

So, the chat starts up, and keep in mind that Newt has just used his Friend a Fiend cantrip, a spell given to him by Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar (it's very similar to the Friend cantrip). Then, while Vinnie and Newt are still explaining all that they saw in Tao, and Randall is really starting to fret, well... Newt adds a Suggestion spell to the mix.

But let me declare, from this point forward (and for a good long while) this evening, my dice are broken. I don't mean a bit broken, I mean broken to the point that all three players commented upon it at one point or another.

Even offered me sympathy.

Gah! I hate that.

So, the Dark Squad (no Ubmo) are walking through the ruined crypt, and heading for the exit- Randall is slightly losing it- “What about me?” accompanied by teary jags, and interspersed with- “Its ME or YOU- NEWT, I'm going to tear you a new one...”

But the chatty duo just keep on talking- “No, monsieur Randall, we will be but a mo-ment, we 'ave a leetul more investigating to be done, and zen we will get you owt of zis place. Imagine zat monsieur, to be free agin? Can I, in zer meantime get you any-sing- a Soduko?”

And, from Newt, “No, mighty Randall we will be back to once again bask in your glorious power, and to break the bindings that thwart your egress. [sotto voce] Come on Vinnie- walk faster, keep up people...

Oh, and Vinnie has also used his Symbol of Ub to wake the great dwarven golem at the other end of the chamber.

Also, Ubmo is still hiding by the door from Tao.

We get to just about here...




*Randall is shuttling back and forth between Newt and Vinnie, pleading (and then threatening) to be allowed out of his present prison, or just to take Newt's place in the Dark Squad.*

So, them rolls, and my broken dice...

The initial check, after the Friend a Fiend cantrip, and Newt's silver-tongue, I said to Bear, it has to be over 20. He rolled an adjusted '30'.

Then Randall's saves versus the Suggestion spell (with advantage, Magic Resistance) = '1' & '3'.

But I'm not letting them get away without a fight, and so Randall- in despair, finally loses control, and the chains snake out and even with advantage... my first attack roll was a '1' & '2', I remember that one. I don't remember the rest.

Randall lands his first hit (he makes three attacks/turn at +8 to hit), and he's more or less exclusively targeting Newt (AC 16) in the fourth round of combat, and again- he had advantage on all attacks on the first turn.

You do the EXPLETIVE maths.

I despair.

But this is what happens...




*Vinnie covers the terrain with Spike Growth and gets the dwarven golem up and at Randall- the flying gnome fiend gets smashed once or twice (but he's resistant to almost everything). Ram just stands statue and shoots stuff, as does Inverna. Daktari wades in to the lemures, and Newt gets as far away as he can- because everyone can see that the all of the other bad guys are targeting the tabaxi.*

Oh, and Ubmo finally reveals himself, and the players thought that he would be a liability- so wrong, over the course of the next ten or so turns the modron flies about blasting foes with Lightning Bolts.

Yay!

Ubmo says 'Yay!', a lot.

Only in binary.

The fight rumbles on, and Randall- still screaming and shouting the odds eventually corners Newt in the corridor out of this level (and the end of the map, the stairs up are a little way further back).

“It's just me versus you!” Randall states, ignoring the fact that all of his minions are also closing in, while the remainder of the Dark Squad are also making their mark.




*The Moonboar uses his slippers of spider climbing to get up to the ceiling of the barrel-shaped passage, and to engage with Randall who is flying up there.*

And eventually I land a bloody hit, actually two of them- Newt and Vinnie are both wrapped in chains, grappled and restrained, and also being crushed by the aforesaid appendages.




*And at bloody last I've got the spined devils into action.*

Then, my dice start working again- the Moonboar takes a ton of damage (and he's resistant to lots of stuff), both the druid and Newt are quickly bloodied and beyond, and the spined devils just keep on hitting with their fiery tail spikes.

Apologies but there's not another image before the next one.

There was a turn or two of high tension, and so no pictures from the players.




*But then the raging Daktari also remembers that he has slippers of spider climbing on, and so he makes it to Randall, and... Shatterspike does the rest, and with a Crit- which also helps.*

But that's not all...

The chains that were wrapped around Newt and Vinnie shatter and crumble, as do those wrapped around Randall's body- but not before they have crushed and shattered the ancient (and brittle) gnome.

Just leaving the head, which bulges and suddenly births...




*I did say I had lots of XP invested in Randall.*

The newly revealed being issues its instructions-

“I am Zypop, High Avatar of the Lord of All Time!

I am a messenger of the OLD ONE!

I bring you DEATH!

I bring you DESTRUCTION.

In the name of the GREAT SHADOW SERPENT.

I signal the end of TIMES!

The great shadow serpent is coming...”

And then starts firing eye rays at the Dark Squad, and here's the thing, my just over 100 hit point bad guy lasts maybe two turns- and every attack I make is either a miss, or else if there's a save involved then the PCs make it. Including the creature's auto (within sight) Stunning Gaze.

In a grump, at the finale, Zypop explodes- doing more damage with its flying brain chunks than it did when it was alive.

Newt is on about ten hit points, the Moonboar- just one hit point, Daktari is bloodied and the others- barely a scratch, but Inverna and Ram have been keeping out of the fight, which has mostly been happening in the air and above their heads.

The rest of the devils seek to flee the place, but lemure's don't go anywhere quickly, and then Newt sends out some sort of very nasty radiant burst, and that's pretty much all she wrote.




*Newt drops his last bomb.*




*The last of the devils are trying to flee, Ubmo gets in another lighting bolt... YAY!*

Note, it was Daktari what killed both versions of Randall, he delivered the killing blow for both creatures, and that's the barbarian's new best kill, twice over.

The fight is done.

As is the session, although there's just time to realign the Dark Squad's to-do list.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-


Go back to Squabblepot, chat with the gnomes and take their job offer- to get a bunch of giant goats to the Falcon's Nest, the Dark Squad want to be in this direction anyway.

Go to the Moon Pool, need to climb to the top of Silverhill and be inside the stone circle there before midnight, and then stay within it until dawn's first light. Then journey down the hill and into the centre of the Silverstand (forest). Meet Wildroot there, and enter the Moon Pool, and then the Treant will set the Dark Squad to their task, that's what Belphegor said.

Remember, we've got to find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetery).

Return to Fallowstone Holy, church of Oghma, pick up info (Witch's Tor & Pact of the Flame, although the Dark Squad probably know all about this stuff already). What else do you need to find out about? See above, and below.

Warn Ashby- the Soggy's (Sahuagin) are coming!    

Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).

Nightshade in the Dreadwood?

Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Yay!


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Goonalan said:


> And then starts firing eye rays at the Dark Squad, and here's the thing, my just over 100 hit point bad guy lasts maybe two turns- and every attack I make is either a miss, or else if there's a save involved then the PCs make it. Including the creature's auto (within sight) Stunning Gaze.
> 
> In a grump, at the finale, Zypop explodes- doing more damage with its flying brain chunks than it did when it was alive



 I feel your pain.

A little while ago I chucked a fiendish behir at my group. It did surprise them, so it got off its breath weapon once, which admittedly did some damage ... then the monk hit it with a stunning fist and it failed its save, next round the monk hit it with a stunning fist and it failed its save, next round - yeah you've guessed it. Essentially, after jumping out on them it didn't get to even move again until it was dead.


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> A little while ago I chucked a fiendish behir at my group. It did surprise them, so it got off its breath weapon once, which admittedly did some damage ... then the monk hit it with a stunning fist and it failed its save, next round the monk hit it with a stunning fist and it failed its save, next round - yeah you've guessed it. Essentially, after jumping out on them it didn't get to even move again until it was dead.



Jim (Vinnie) came to me at work on Monday just to re-issue his commiserations.

Just to make clear

Randall made fifteen attacks in total during the fight, three of them at advantage. He's +8 to hit, and he attacked two folk for all of 'em, Newt AC 16 and Vinnie AC 18.

He landed two hits.

Randall's Big Bad Head made six attacks with various eye stalks, and forced two PCs to make two saves vs Stun DC 15 (I forget which stat) each- four in total.

No hits, no failed saves.

The Spinagons (five of them in play at the start) and two attacks each/turn with their tail spikes, +4 to hit, reduced Newt to 10-ish HP, and took the Moonboar from 70 HP (and resist more or less everything) to 1 HP, in the same seven turns.

I'm thinking of giving myself an Inspiration Point or two to use every session.

The thing that grips me, repeatedly, is it's always the big bad that's missing, even the lemures landed more hits than Randall (and they're only +3 to hit) and they were just attacking Daktari (AC 18 or 19) & Inverna (AC 21-ish).

I despair at times, particularly because when Newt and Vinnie were grappled, restrained and getting crushed (2d6 bludgeoning/turn) then the fight was super-tense.

Just... AHhhhhh!

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #077: Here We Goat Again & Bedtime For Ubmo.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 77, and another cracker, although... really normal.

Jim/Vinnie shuffled up to me at work the day after and had this to say about the session- “That was... remarkably normal, it was... just like D&D!”

He was grinning, so I figure a bit of normal every now and then is a good thing.

This then is a particularly short session, because... well, we just did stuff.

So, the Dark Squad are in a massive ruined dwarven shrine/crypt dedicated to Moradin (and Ub/Durgeddin the Black), the PCs however are more than a little beaten up, so...




*Newt's Tiny Hut gets put up, and everyone has a nice sit down and a cup of tea.*

Then, twenty minutes (real-time, believe me) of cautious searching the giant cavern- but there's nothing in the way of treasure, or anything else of interest to be found.

Then, all the way back to Squabblepot, but I'm not playing through all of that again, we've been this way three times already- and so several skill checks suffice to tell the story, all the way back to the very friendly (but secretive) gnomes in just about four hours.

Then...




*A long explanation of events below, to the assembled gnome dignitaries (and friends) of the Dark Squad.*

The Dark Squad tell almost all of their story, it seems there's an unspoken consensus, none of them mention Tao, or anything about great serpents/dragons et al, and the fact that they have the Supreme Being accompanying them atm (Ubmo).

So, not quite all of the story.

Eventually a deal is done with regard to the Dark Squad's future dealings with the Squabblepot gnomes. Furthermore, it is agreed, the gnomes will seal (but not permanently) the chambers below their settlement, this after investigating the place a little for themselves, and trying to find/secure the adamantium that the Dark Squad found/left down there.

Note the adamantium sheets they found were too big to get out through the rat tunnels, and they didn't fold or break, so... a bit of a conundrum getting them out.

Then, more rest- although Arty Swell has been busy, remember the PCs have money to spend on alchemical products with the gnome potion-maker, this after they saved his life in just 24 hours. Well, all of that gets spent, and now the Dark Squad's potion-cupboard is back to being full.

Rise and shine the day after, and early doors, as the Dark Squad have accepted another job from the Squabblepot gnomes, to race a gaggle of giant goats over to the Falcon's Nest near Burle.

They need to be heading in this direction anyway, so why not. The next thing on their to-do list is the Moon Pool, see way below.




*Accompanying them on this trip is the Gnome Ranger, he's pictured here leading the line-up, and mounted on his sturdy giant goat- Trenloe the Magnificent.*

Trenloe truly is Magnificent, he's the Harley of giant goats.

I'm not a biker so forgive me if the Harley isn't the king or queen of bikes, substitute with your premium bike of choice.

So, seven AM finds the Dark Squad racing their pack of goats through the countryside hereabouts, and en route to the Falcon's Nest. Note, the Gnome Ranger (a surly bugger), knows the best route. Also note, this is a secret mission, keep in mind the Squabblepot gnomes are a closed community, they don't want anyone finding out that they exist (et al) so stealth (and alacrity) are key.

This then is an extended Skill Test/Check, the Dark Squad need twenty six success' to get the goats safely to their destination, primary skills employed- Survival & Goat Control (I made that last one up, you may have noticed). The PCs can score a maximum of four success' per hour, they have to get to the Falcon's Nest in ten hours, or at least after this time they'll also need to start making exhaustion checks.

The Dark Squad are learning to hate making exhaustion checks, actually some of them have already learned this lesson.

But while nothing too much is going wrong with their journey, they're slow to the half-way point, after five-and-a-half hours in the saddle (actually the goats don't have saddles, just a blanket thrown over them) they're only just half way to the Falcon's Nest.

That's when a pair of wyverns turn up, and start buzzing the pack looking for their lunch.




*Here's the start of the wyvern run- it's obviously a lot longer than can be seen here, If the wyvern takes X amount of damage it breaks off its attack, if it takes Y amount of damage it clears off for good and finds something easier to eat elsewhere. Otherwise when all N/PCs and goats exit the right edge of the map and the encounter is done.*

Chaos ensues...




*The first wyvern swoops in, to not much effect, no goat grabbed.*

But...




*Then the second wyvern shows up, silently gliding in, and plunges its poisoned stinger in Newt's back, and then goes on to rake (but fail to grab) Daktari, and his goat.*

But it's a close call.

Note, Ram has already negotiated with the gnomes to buy his giant goat- it's called Spartacus, and he's damned if he's going to get it dinged up by these flying bastards, more on this later.

Also note, on the last goat ride Newt had a hissy-fit and Belphegor Fiery Blasted his goat (named Belphegoat) to pieces, and so all eyes are on the tabaxi, and folk are trying constantly to keep him calm.

That said, the Dark Squad have the option on their turn to spend their PCs actions urging their mount to put on an extra burst of speed (a triple move). At the start of the fight/chase several of them took this opportunity, and so the goat pack quickly disintegrates and becomes a strung out gaggle.

Then, however, the PCs figure it out, and start either readying actions to defend themselves and their mounts, or else they just unleash whatever they've got missile wise and keep their heads down.

Ram, eventually, just parks up Spartacus and has at the big flying bastards with his bow. He's tough is Ram, and keep in mind this while the rest of the gang are racing off towards the finishing line.

When this encounter comes to an end Ram is still stood with Spartacus firing arrows at the flying foe. This while all of his companions and the rest of the goats have sprinted off the map.




*A little further along the trail, and with the wagons (sorry, goats) back in line.*

Soon after this happens however we have a moment...

Ubmo decides to make a stand, the Supreme Being calls out one of the wyverns (in binary) and attempts to go one-to-one against the great winged beast, Ubmo is armed with what looks to be a very small fruit knife.

He stabs the lesser wyrm, who in retaliation rips the Supreme Being apart, in fact so badly wounded is Ubmo that, he explodes, shatters- disintegrates.

All gone.

There's a lot of 'but... but...' from some of the players- Vinnie, even an attempt (albeit briefly, they're in a rush remember) by the druid to look for any shattered remains of the modron.

But Ubmo is gone- destroyed completely.

And now Vinnie is swearing, “Sacre naughty word! I don't sink zat shud av 'appen!”

But then less than ten seconds later Ubmo reappears, flying just to the other side of the goat racing druid.

“Do not worry Vinnie, as I said to you earlier- I exist outside of time, like lunch time, or bedtime, I will protect you always.”

Ubmo states, only in binary (which sounds a lot like a Spectrum 48k loading a game).

The fretting druid's fears are assuaged, seconds later Ubmo goes after the second wyvern, this time armed with a javelin.

He's a brave little Supreme Being.

Although, odds are, you would be too, if you were the Supreme Being.

But the Dark Squad get there- one wyvern fled, the other dead- a couple of the PCs have taken some big hits, one goat has got clawed (a bit) but everyone else has survived the ordeal in good order.

Onwards.

Hurrah!

To the Falcon's Nest...

And after nine-and-a-half hours of rapid goat riding, at last, their destination is in sight, or else the Gnome Ranger tells them- just over the next hill.

That's when the ogre Bastard's attack...




*The Gnome Ranger and Trenloe the Magnificent pull up short, there's a tree felled across the trail, then the ogres get into action.*

And while there are some regular ogre folk, there's also an undead ogre, and an armoured chain-wielding ogre, and another atop the bluffs that is firing a great big bad crossbow (3d10+ damage, not nice).




*It's getting busy, again (as usual).*

Ramshambo's Sparticus takes a monster hit, his poor goat is suffering.




*The Moonboar is back, and with Ubmo and Newt providing artillery fire in an attempt to drive off/destroy the undead ogre.*

However at the front of the queue things are getting very nasty.




*The chain wielding ogre brute more or less sits all of its attackers down with its salt 'n' pepper skip-rope/chain stylings.*

Spartacus is down to just one hit point, and the goat was well on the way to becoming Ram's one (and only) friend in the world, and so the dangerous rogue isn't happy.

But, oh, where is the rogue? The ballsy fellow has just climbed up the western cliff/ridge and has stuck his blade in the big ogre with crossbow up there, he's one-on-one.

But that's where we end it, and we were nearly thirty minutes over time.

Except to say two things-

Why did the Dark Squad have to make 26 succesful skill checks to get to the Falcon's Nest? It's a very odd/specific number, well... there's a reason, and it's connected to the second thing- see below.

Here's what I really thought was odd, I had all sorts of back-up plans to try to make it hard for the PCs to work out where Squabblepot is- I figured they'd try to find out. So, the adventurers were blindfolded when they were lead to their goats, who were waiting for them with the gnome ranger in a wooded glade. But the gnomes leading the PCs to their rendezvous couldn't have travelled too far away from their secret cavern home. If at any point, any of the PCs had said something like-

“I want to make a check to see if I can figure out where we are on the big map.”

Well, I would have had to let them, and the same goes if at any point on the journey they'd wished to have done the same.

But, the question was never asked.

So, no ret-con, Squabblepot remains hidden, although it is of course exactly 26 squares (on the map) away from the Falcon's Nest, obviously.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-

Get the Squabblepot giant goats to the Falcon's Nest, we're nearly there.
Go to the Moon Pool, need to climb to the top of Silverhill and be inside the stone circle there before midnight, and then stay within it until dawn's first light. Then journey down the hill and into the centre of the Silverstand (forest). Meet Wildroot there, and enter the Moon Pool, and then the Treant will set the Dark Squad to their task, that's what Belphegor said.
Remember, we've got to find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Return to Fallowstone Holy, church of Oghma, pick up info (Witch's Tor & Pact of the Flame, although the Dark Squad probably know all about this stuff already). What else do you need to find out about? See above, and below.
Warn Ashby- the Soggy's (Sahuagin) are coming!
Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Nightshade in the Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #078: The Dark Squad Make Enemies.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 78, and another cracker.

But again, this was another pretty straightforward session of D&D, that makes it sound bad, it wasn't. Just no more outrageous revelations by the DM.

Thank heaven.

So, the Dark Squad are guiding giant goats, their favourite type of goat, from the closed (hidden) gnome burrow of Squabblepot to the Falcon's Nest, and in the company of the Gnome Ranger, who is mounted on Trenloe the Magnificent, possibly the lord of all giant goats. Certainly the GTI 'S' version, with spoiler and go-faster stripes.

Alas the journey has not been particularly smooth- first their were the wyverns, and now... a gang of ogres.




*Here's where we are at. There's a chain-wielding ogre to the south- being beaten to a pulp, atm, by Daktari, Inverna & the Gnome Ranger (on Trenloe). Ram has climbed up on to the bluff tops to confront the giant crossbow wielding ogre there. While Ubmo, Newt (still mounted) and the Moonboar take on an undead ogre to the north.*

Oh, and just to say Daktari, in the last session (I forgot) and this, has become a fanboy of the somewhat surly Gnome Ranger.

Remember, delivered in a cod-Russian accent, and play it dumb.

“You are soooo very tiny, and yet soooo very tough. You are soooo cool, Mr. Ranger, Sir.”

But here's the thing, it takes a little while but my ogres are getting their arses kicked, and so in an effort to increase the difficulty of the encounter a bunch of the giant goats, panicked by events, attempt to flee the scene.




*The Dark Squad diversify,- fighting and goat-wrangling at the same time.*

The last ogre, the one that's getting stabbed up by Ram, attempts to flee the scene too... alas, that doesn't happen, particularly as Newt (still mounted) is greased lightning after the giant too.

Ram, cuts the last ogre down, although he doesn't kill the brute- it's taken prisoner, and soon after chained up, and using the chains employed in battle by the other ogre, who turns out to be the prisoner's brother, see later.

The giant goat's are then roped together, after a few more skill checks, and the unconscious ogre harnessed to the pack. It takes another thirty or so minutes to drag the prisoner to the Falcon's Nest.

Note, Newt- throughout the goat run has been counselling his colleagues repeatedly about the fragility of their mounts, and the need to keep them safe.

Irony?

Ram, after yet another such lecture from Newt, reminds the tabaxi that the Dark Squad, to date, have only lost two mounts-

Black Death, riding horse, mount of, well... Newt- acid burned and eaten by an ankheg.

Belphegoat, giant goat, mount of, well... again, Newt- Fiery Blasted to death by, again... Newt.

So, we get to the Falcon's Nest, and here it is-




*Now that's a beautiful map (thank you Cze and Peku).*

The Falcon's happy to let the Dark Squad know that the ogre prisoner that they've brought back (still unconscious) is Bawy Bastard. The Bastard's are a tribe of ogre mercenaries, based- the Falcon thinks, somewhere across the river. In the Mere of the Dead Men.

Furthermore from the PCs description, then the chain-wielding ogre was Bawy's brother, Wodger. The Bastard's are a very clannish ogre mercenary gang, very old skool, very nasty, and with Bawy and Wodger dead- probably, very unhappy. The Dark Squad just made another enemy.

So, the Dark Squad ponder, we need a plan, and here it is-

Bawy (still unconscious) will be dragged out into the wilds, and closer to home, and there allowed to regain his consciousness. Then, fingers-crossed, Bawy will head on back to the Bastard's lair, and with two of the Falcon's rangers tailing him all the way.

Let's see where the Bastard's live, the Dark Squad will add it to their list of places to visit.

Its not a bad plan, I think it was Vinnie that suggested it, or Ram... or it could have been Newt.

The deal is done, the Falcon will let the Dark Squad know what her rangers discover.

Soon after the Gnome Ranger departs, this after paying the Dark Squad for the safe delivery of the giant goats- note throughout this escapade (the goat run) the gnome ranger has said... nothing. Taciturn. He points, he nods, he grunts a little, he smirks whenever he can (and he can), but he has said... nothing, not one word, and several of the PCs have tried to engage the fellow in conversation.

“He is sew Kool!” Daktari declares one final time before the gnome and Trenloe depart.

Then...



*Then dinner, and a short rest with more chat time, with the Falcon.*

The Dark Squad and the Falcon exchange gossip, the PCs learn that-

There's a lot of goblin activity around the town of Blackedge (near the Dreadwood), this however is to be expected, it's goblin season- the weather's good and all the new come-of-age goblins are out trying to prove their adults/warriors.

More worrying...

There's something very big- smashing its way through the Deep Dreadwood. Note the Deep Dreadwood is how it sounds, a light-less tangle of ancient and terrifying flora, inhabited by equally horrific fauna (with lots of undead, and home to the hag- Nightshade).

One of the Falcon's ranger's discovered a hundred foot wide (at least) trail of smashed trees, snaking in no set direction through the woods for over a mile, but nothing to signify what caused the phenomenon.

Next.

Five days ago a quickling buzzed into the Falcon's Nest, then around for a bit- with guards chasing it, and then departed having dropped a note-




*Daktari reads the note, he has been practising his letters.*

Question: Who are Ralph & Bobby?

Answer: The Dark Squad are going to find out when they're next in Soltmarch, sorry- Saltmarsh.

Last bit of news.

A local no-good no-mark from Burle (less than ten minutes walk away) has been asking around after the Dark Squad. The no-good in question is called Sar Korn, he's the proprietor of a spit-and-sawdust pub, The Dead Goblin.

The Dark Squad chat a while longer with the Falcon, and then- it's approaching 10 PM already, head off into Burle, they'd like to meet Sar Korn.




*Burle, looks a lot like Greenest- shush!*

And here's The Dead Goblin.




*Although the title on the map is actually Generic Inn Lower, so maybe the Dead Goblin's getting re-branded.*

Sar Korn turns out to be a little more pleasant than expected, although this only plays out after Newt has started spreading the cash, and buying rounds (20gp worth of rounds). Note, the Dark Squad's order- five pints of the local Fizzyspit, sets them back 5 silver pieces, and that was very much stranger/outsider prices, so the locals are really putting it away.

Newt is also, mostly, prevented from singing- at least for a while, however the tabaxi cannot be silenced (which is a real shame, ask his friends).

Sar Korn tells the guys that a fellow called Skeel asked him to put the word out, Sar describes Skeel- “tall fur 'uman, well-dreffed, pale- like he wuz sick.”

The chatter goes on for a while, and the Dark Squad settle in to the bar, particularly as Skeel is due to call in soon, he does most evenings just before closing time... but, no show.

Only twenty minutes later a lamplighter/messenger boy arrives with a note for... the Dark Squad.

The note, signed Skeel, directs the Dark Squad (immediately) to a different area of Burle, near a large water trough. The reason for the secret meeting, Skeel (apparently) has information that would be 'of import' to the adventurers.

The Dark Squad smell a trap.

But, they want to know who this Skeel is (they've never heard of him) and who (perhaps) he represents.

So, they drink up and head on out, and it's getting rather later now.




*Into the backstreets of Burle.*

Vinnie shares a little Pass Without Trace for his companions, which accounts for Ram's stealth checks.

Note, during what follows next Ram makes two stealth checks, the lowest is a '36', no-one sees Ram again for a good long while- not the enemies, not his friends.

Double note, while Ram is on his wandering (in a moment) he makes several active perception checks, there was one high check right at the start (I think) but the rest of them- the highest roll is something like a '4'.

So, Ram goes for a sneak about to see what he can see.

While, Vinnie...




*Becomes Vincen-Whooooooo. He's a an owl. Hooooo! The noise that an owl makes, oh please yourself, I thought it was hilarious.*

So, both Ram and Vincen-ooooo spot Skeel, hidden in the shadows over the far side of the market place area. Skeel however hasn't seen either of the PCs. Nor has the ghoul lying on a nearby flat-roof, also spotted by the flying Vincen-ooooo.

But then...

The fellows at the back (Newt, Daktari & Inverna) decide to edge a little way forward, to see what they can see- Inverna manages to roll a double '1', and the secret is out.

So, several things happen at once, or else sequentially, and very quickly.

Skeel reveals himself, a cadaverous pale-skinned human, although thickly cloaked against the cold (hang on, what cold- it's May), well-dressed but a little shabby with it.

"My name is Argus Skeel, and you... I presume, call yourself the Dark Squad, how very original."

Skeel is very well spoken.

"I doubt that you can even comprehend how much trouble you are in... The shadow is coming, you know this, but alas you will not be around to see...

But just as Skeel is about to... well, whatever it is he's about to do.

A woman's voice calls out from behind the Dark Squad, from up on a nearby roof, the speaker reveals herself to be an early 30's dark-haired and beautiful woman, wearing dark leathers and seemingly adept at wandering around cantered roofs in the near-dark.

"Not so fast... I don't know who you are nightwalker, but I can smell the grave you crawled out of from here..."

Skeel hisses his displeasure.

But the emboldened woman continues on...

"The Dark Squad, eh! Well, know this- for it will be the last thing you understand. My great Lord, Ashardalon sends his final words. They are..."

At which point Skeel however has had enough, he shouts the next bit as loud as he can, causing the roof-balancing woman to snarl and miss her turn.

"Enough of this, we have the bard and the Dreadnought is coming. My dark master will see you all in hell!”




*Note the Dark Squad are stuck in the middle, it's like watching tennis, with the back and forth, also one of the kobolds (see later) has gone early, I revealed the little bugger by mistake.*

At which point Skeel, and a bunch of ghouls hidden under various market stalls, or else behind walls- rush the PCs.

The woman on the roof doesn't get to tell the Dark Squad Ashardalon's final words to them, because the fight has already started-

"Arrghh! Kill them all, let none survive!" Is all she adds.

And... it gets nasty.

So, there's Skeel and seven ghouls, and then there's the young lady on the roof and seven armoured kobolds- the latter entering the melee from various alleys.

Remember Ram did some incredible sneaking about prior to this fracas, and yet his perception checks (save one) were terrible.




*The ghouls and a few kobolds (they were caught on the hop) rush in, the Dark Squad defend. Vincen-ooooo becomes Vinnie again, he was perched on a roof looking into the alley in which Skeel was hiding.*

The druid unleashes his Call Lightning and blasts Skeel, which however reveals his position.

Skeel, who was striding towards the majority of the Dark Squad immediately turns himself around, and runs up the side of the building and onto the roof, he grabs hold of Vinnie (grappled) and bites him even through his thick armour, draining the screaming druid's blood.

What with the blood drain, necrotic damage and the reduction of his hit point total, Vinnie is bloodied in one bite.

The Dark Squad are (briefly) frightened.

“F-Me, Vampire!” That kind of thing.

But the druid is a clever fellow, he Misty Steps  straight out of Skeel's embrace, and back to his friends, who at this point are discovering that the ghouls, who they have been targeting (because they paralyse) ain't that tough, but the kobolds (who they've mostly not been targeting) are in fact pretty bloody tough, with high AC, hit points and multiple attacks.

But the ghouls are still having an effect, both Ram and Newt have to spend inspiration points to re-roll saving throws versus the undead's paralysis, both pass second time around.

Note, the beautiful black-leather clad woman on the roof is still taking pot-shots with her crossbow, but her dice are mostly broken. Just her dice, mind.

Newt has an idea, he calls his friends together, and...




*Surrounds the Dark Squad with a Wall of Fire.*

The Dark Squad huddle up within the flaming circle, but then- bugger me...




*One of the tough kobolds rushes through the flames (and takes maybe six points of damage, after making its saving throw- the kobolds, as it turns out, are resistant to fire).*

The Dark Squad are getting anxious, and particularly because they're also conscious that Skeel is about to get into action again, and... the woman on the roof keeps on missing, and that can't go on forever.

Although... it pretty much bloody does.

She has the best to hit bonus of all of the enemies present, she fires twice per turn- every turn, and hits just once.

It gets worse.

Skeel rushes through the fire, although- it hurts, a lot, the vampire (according to the Dark Squad) however manages to bite Vinnie again, although at this point the druid is now the Moonboar.

The Dark Squad target Skeel and enough is enough, he flees- back out of the Wall of Flame, and away... the PCs think, although they're not really sure, because they can't see much through the flames.




*More kobolds rush through the Wall of Fire, and now everyone is taking hits, and the kobolds are still surviving in there.*

It gets worse.

In quick succession Newt gets hit and then fails his concentration check, then the same for Vinnie- the Wall of Fire and the Call Lightning spells come to an abrupt end.




*It's so undignified, less of a melee, more of a play-ground style scramble.*

Newt fires up his last warlock power- Sickening Radiance, the ghouls within the horrid light get torn apart.




*Note, Ram (to the south) is not certain that Skeel has fled the scene, while the crossbow firing woman on the rooftops (she's been moving about- jumping from building to building) also cannot be seen.*

But that's nothing new, the sniping woman usually only appears briefly to miss with her crossbow shots before dipping back into the shadows.

However, we're already well over time.

This last fight (so far) has taken a good long while to play out, the players were really having to think about it, and at times, there was a bit of fretting going on.

They figure they've got it beat now, but we'll get to the conclusion in the next one.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-

Survive Skeel and the shooter on the roof, who are they?
Go to the Moon Pool, need to climb to the top of Silverhill and be inside the stone circle there before midnight, and then stay within it until dawn's first light. Then journey down the hill and into the centre of the Silverstand (forest). Meet Wildroot there, and enter the Moon Pool, and then the Treant will set the Dark Squad to their task, that's what Belphegor said.
Remember, we've got to find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Return to Fallowstone Holy, church of Oghma, pick up info (Witch's Tor & Pact of the Flame, although the Dark Squad probably know all about this stuff already). What else do you need to find out about? See above, and below.
Warn Ashby- the Soggy's (Sahuagin) are coming!
Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Nightshade in the Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Well they certainly seem to be doing well in terms of collecting enemies who want to kill them ...


----------



## carborundum

I was just thinking there hadn't been an update in a while, and then I discover I just wasn't getting notifications. Silver lining - three updates, including more goats. 
Wonderful stuff as ever, cheers folks!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #079: Dark Squad Investigations.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 79, it was very short (we started late and finished early- work/real-life has a way of intruding) and... well, it meandered towards the end, a bit.

However, I wrote at the end of the last session-

They figure they've got it beat now, but we'll get to the conclusion in the next one.

The 'they' in question, of course, being the players/Dark Squad, well- I wrote that deliberately, an act of provocation. Although, I was provoking myself.

So, the Dark Squad- a secret assignation in the wee small hours in a parking lot (or equivalent) in Burle, a trap! A vampire (actually a vampire spawn) with a pack of ghouls, and a roof-running rogue with a clutch of tough kobolds to support her.

The undead come courtesy of... well, the Dark Squad are uncertain as to who exactly has unleashed this flavour of fury upon them.

The vampire spawn, Argus Skeel, made mention of the fact that 'they' (his mob) have 'your bard', which would be Tarbin Tul, ex-member of the Dark Squad (although Tarbin hated adventuring).

Also, something about 'the Dreadnought is coming'.

The rogue on the roof, well- she said something about her master Ashardalon, the great dragon. So, the Dark Squad know what colours she's wearing.

See later for further discussion with regard to this fracas.

But now, back to the fight.

So, the kobold toughs are tough (who would have thought it), the ghouls are all dead (much less tough) and the vampire spawn- Argus Skeel has gone away (to regen) while the rogue on the roof, well... she's had enough missing with her crossbow, and now she's part of the action.





*The rogue suddenly dashes into the fracas and stabs Newt up a bit, the warlock tabaxi is bloodied in an instant. For the rest of the Dark Squad the struggle continues, although Ram- to the south, is still looking for the 'vampire bastard', Skeel.*

Ram spots Skeel, up on a nearby roof, and as Vinnie and the rogue note- Skeel's token has far fewer blood drops on it- basically the vampire is recovering/regenerating nicely.

Note Newt has used all of his warlock powers, the kobold toughs with their incessant attacking have spoiled every concentration based spell that he has cast, his last big gun- Radiant Sickness, lasted less than a turn.




*Then Skeel runs down the side of a building and into the action, it's only a shame his dice are broken- miss after miss follows.*

Note Ubmo (the supreme being, remember) is still helping out here and there, but the wonky modron seems to delight most in trying to stab the Dark Squad's enemies to death (for 1d4+1 damage on a hit).

But the Dark Squad continue to prevail, and now Skeel is taking a beating, and with only four of the tough kobolds left in the fight the decision is made- kill the wampire.

The Dark Squad concentrate their attacks.




*Note, seconds after this picture is taken Newt takes to dirt-napping, the rogue rushes in again- cuts the tabaxi down, and then rushes off again.*

The Dark Squad note that the enemy rogue is a lot like their rogue in this regard, she hits hard and covers a lot of ground. Also, now that I have remembered to turn the lights on (actually off) on this map then the enemy rogue almost always ends her turn out of sight of the Squad.

Which proves annoying, apparently.

There's a little bit of consternation in the ranks, but then Skeel has seen enough, the vampire has taken too many hits and so scarpers back up the side of a building and onto the roof, only Argus didn't account for Daktari and his Slippers of Spider Climbing.




*And seconds after this picture is taken the frenzied, raging and reckless barbarian cuts Skeel down, and with two crits in a turn.*

Note, in the above image Newt is prone (the little arrow down button on his token) but conscious again- this after Ram gets to the warlock with a potion of greater healing.

Here's a funny thing, in the stat counter-thing we have attached to Fantasy Grounds Unity one of the things it records is healing given, Vinnie obviously tops this chart (300+ HP healing)- he has the Cure Wounds on tap. But second in the queue is Ram (150+ HP healing), and in third spots is any of the other members of the Dark Squad with 30+ HP healing given each.

Here's my point, it's remarkable how many times Ram arrives just in the nick of time with a healing potion in hand to revive a foundering colleague.

But back to the fight...

There's not much of it left, the remaining tough kobolds take a beating, the rogue skips in every now and then, attempts to stab someone up, and then darts away again before the Squad can target her.

But not for long.




*The tough kobolds are dead, and every member of the Dark Squad in this picture has a readied action, just waiting for the Ashardalon supporting rogue assassin to show up again.*

She doesn't, she's gone.

But what's that 'C' token on the map? Over on the right.

That's a commoner, a member of the Burle community- remember Newt's Radiant Sickness spell, well it encompassed the corner of a nearby building, and now several of the inhabitants of said premises are staggering out into the street, effected by the warlock's spell.

Vinnie has to rush over to save the dying citizens, although that too doesn't go entirely to plan. The druid, you will note, is in Moonboar form- a seven foot tall, French and gruff sounding (and with a speech impediment- the tusks get in the way) monstrosity.

“I yam EAR [SNORT SNORT] tew 'elp yew!”

The terrified citizens attempt to scramble/crawl away from the monster that is trying to heal them.

Then, a whistle sounds, the watch are on the way- this coincides with the folk in the nearby buildings starting to awake and make themselves known.

Note, the entire fracas took a good long while to play out (thinking time) but only lasted ten turns (60 seconds) in game.

Vinnie quickly casts another Pass Without Trace on his companions and then... they skedaddle, well- all but Ram.

The rogue positions himself out of sight (Stealth check '38') and watches, while the rest of the gang head down the darkest alleys trying to find their way out of Burle, which is actually very easy to do because they're right on the edge of the town.

So, Ram stays hidden and observes the arrival of the watch, and then the furore of the newly awakened citizens of Burle. Ram is waiting to see if the enemy rogue is going to show up again, but... nothing, just thirty minutes of panicked town guardsmen directing traffic.

However, back to the rest of the Dark Squad- on their retreat from Burle to the Falcon's Nest, Vinnie spots a shadow creeping across nearby roofs. The Ashardalon tagged rogue is, it seems, is still keeping track of the Dark Squad. But the adventurers have seen enough, and outside of Burle there's no-place for their rogue shadow to hide (or else fewer places to hide).

The Dark Squad scarper back to the Falcon's Nest, Ram shows up there nearly an hour later.

Then... rest.

So, rise and shine again at the Falcon's Nest, and first item on the agenda over breakfast- what was that all about?

The results of the following discussion are-

a) Ashardalon is about, somewhere, and very likely Ashardalon is an ancient red dragon come to burn things to the ground. Also, it's clear- Ashardalon has followers, and an agenda.

b) Who was Skeel working for? Well, the PCs know that Nightshade, the missing Uthgardt ancestor is laired in the deeps of the Dreadwood, and they've been told that she favours the undead, and so- logic dictates.

Which means of course- Ashardalon and Nightshade both want the Dark Squad dead, the attack was just that, an attempt to kill them, neither enemy was delivering a message, their intent was clear.

The Dark Squad are being hunted, it seems.

So, what's next- well, Vinnie is incredibly keen to get to the Moon Pool, and to have a chat with Wildroot (the treant) and join the Pact of the Flame.

But, the other PCs have concerns, and they talk the druid around.

Therefore, back to Burle, note the Dark Squad are attempting (and succeeding) to keep a low profile.




*Tracks of the ghouls are discovered, the undead crept along the river here- heading into town having come from the east.*

The Dark Squad follow the undead trail all the way back to the Burle cemetary, there- after conversing with a pair of perplexed grave-diggers, they discover that seven graves have been recently interred, the odd thing being that the inhabitants seem to have interred themselves.

Note, there were seven ghouls in the fight. Funny that.

Then, after a '20' survival check from Vinnie the Dark Squad discover the tracks of Argus Skeel heading away from the graveyard. They follow them- all the way out of Burle and to the very edge of the Dreadwood, at which point however the trail disappears, or else gets much harder to follow.

But here's the thing, Argus Skeel came from the Dreadwood, Nightshade is in the Dreadwood, and so... the Dark Squad figure they're on to something.

The Dark Squad are going to head into the Dreadwood again, but not yet.

They really do want to get to the Moon Pool, and so- back to Burle, only when they're halfway back to the town they hear, and see, a commotion near the Dreadwood, not the place where Skeel went in, but close to it.




*Note a square is three miles (I think).*

And so, after yet more chatter, the Dark Squad turn around again and go and investigate the aforementioned commotion, which has concluded by the time the adventurers have made their decision.

The commotion, as far as they can tell- Inverna with her Eyes of the Eagle being the best placed to see the event, involved a lot of screaming- some folk rushing out from the Dreadwood and then being hunted down and (possibly) slaughtered by some other folk that exited the woods soon after the first group. The second group were mounted, and obviously able to move much faster than the first.

However, it takes another hour or so to get to the scene of the crime, and...

The Dark Squad discover the dead bodies of half-a-dozen degenerate goblins, Vinnie identifies the creatures- they're goggle-eyed deep goblins, sometimes known as dark goblins, as a rule they live underground- deep/dark goblins never visit the surface.

Which increases the odd count.

But here's the thing, the folk that slaughtered the deep/dark goblins here were goblins too, and they were riding wolves or else worgs.

So, the goblins- or at least some of them, are in conflict (perhaps) in the Dreadwood.

But again, the Dark Squad do not want to just dive into the Dreadwood, the Moon Pool- it's time, although they've spent the day on their investigations, and so the adventurers walk to the Wayside Inn. They figure they'll spend the night there and then head off on the next part of their quest in the morning/next session.

Note, the last time the Dark Squad was at the Wayside Inn it was being attacked by undead (zombies and a wraith), Vinnie (or Newt) tried to burn the building down, and... they first met Tarbin Tul, the bard.

Also, see the to-do list below for the ritual/route needed to locate the Moon Pool.

But that's all we had time for.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-

Go to the Moon Pool, need to climb to the top of Silverhill and be inside the stone circle there before midnight, and then stay within it until    dawn's first light. Then journey down the hill and into the centre of the Silverstand (forest). Meet Wildroot there, and enter the Moon Pool, and then the Treant will set the Dark Squad to their task, that's what Belphegor said.
Remember, we've got to find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Return to Fallowstone Holy, church of Oghma, pick up info (Witch's Tor & Pact of the Flame, although the Dark Squad probably know all about this stuff already). What else do you need to find out about? See above, and below.
Warn Ashby- the Soggy's (Sahuagin) are coming!    
Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Nightshade in the Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #080: Dancing to the Moon Pool.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar*

This is session 80, and another cracker, although to begin with...

The last time the Dark Squad was at the Wayside Inn it was being attacked by undead (zombies and a wraith), Vinnie (or Newt) tried to burn the building down, and... they first met Tarbin Tul, the bard.

This time the Dark Squad are on their way to the Moon Pool, this then is just a stop-over.

So, here they are again, and you'd have thought- a quiet night at the Inn, but oh no...




*The Wayside Inn (again).*

And so Newt decides to entertain the various merchants and customers (and staff) of the Wayside Inn, with a little number which goes a like this- “The Inn, the Inn, the Inn is on fire”, the wonderful Bear (playing Newt) even sings along for a while.

The words of his latest tune go on to make clear that Vinnie set the Inn on fire during the Dark Squad's last stay here, and well... it doesn't go down too well, particularly with Matisha the owner of the fine establishment.

We get to arguing, or else Vinnie is mad at Newt, Matisha is mad (again) at Vinnie (and Newt), and Newt is just mad. The result of the contretemps is that Vinnie and Newt are informed that alas there is no room in the Wayside Inn for them.

The rest of the Dark Squad- Daktari, Ram & Inverna snigger into their hands as they enjoy a fine repast, a few drinks, a warm bed in a comfortable room, and then a hearty breakfast in the morning.

Newt puts up his Leomund's Tiny Hut and spends the night there- just ten yards across the road from the Inn. Although its a frugal repast this evening as the tabaxi discovers that he doesn't have any rations/food in his backpack. Vinnie meantime camps out, but he's a druid and it's a warm summer's night, he also has plenty of rations, so... no bother.

The night passes.

And so, after breakfast (for some- although Ram buys food for Newt and delivers it later on to the tabaxi) the Dark Squad chat a while and then decide to march up to the top of Silverhill to see what's up there.

This after Ram (eventually) learns from Matisha that- “there are a bunch of standing stones up there”, and also- a warning, “don't go in the Silverstand woods, it's full of elves- they're very protective of the place. Nobody goes in there...”

Which is a shame because the Dark Squad are planning to head into the Silverstand woods in search of the Moon Pool, ah well... nothing worth doing is ever easy.

And if it is then the Dark Squad find a way to make it more difficult.




*It takes the Dark Squad just over three hours to tramp to the summit of Silverhill, here it is... what a sight! There's cartography in my blood, and now you know it too.*

And sure enough, at the top...




*Atop the verdant hill is a circle of massive and ancient standing stones, and with a great tree within the compass.*

Vinnie is persuaded to enter the area, this after nobody enters the sacred place, repeatedly, and for a while. Eventually, when nothing much happens to the druid, his colleagues join in the investigation.

The Dark Squad collectively discern that this place is some ancient ritual site, elven- most likely, or else fey- but little else can be discovered, well... discounting the voice that talks to Ram.

The rogue in a moment of levity looks at the tree and asks “Are you alive?”

The reply, a whispered- perhaps coquettish (female) 'yes' (telepathically delivered), comes as a surprise to the rogue, who nevertheless shares his concerns with his friends.

The tree however is reluctant to engage in protracted conversation- it has a few more whispered questions for the adventurers, for example- “Who are you?”, and, “What business do you have here?”, that kind of thing. But once the Dark Squad have made their answers/explanation the voice stops talking.

A short while later, about 20-30 minutes, Daktari is turned into a cow (by the tree?).




*The coquettish female voice breaks silence, its susurrus laughter is delightful.*

The Dark Squad unbeknownst to them (maybe) have been the subject of many spells, and the players can see various dice rolling in the chat window on FGU, but alas not what these rolls are for, or even the results.

But Vinnie is on to it, so while Newt rages and threatens the druid let's his comrades know-

“Zis is zer fay, zer Fuur-ee. Zay ar play-ing wiz uz, mez amis.”

Which only makes Newt's blood boil all the more, until...

“Zut alors! We muz entertain zem!”

At which point the apoplectic Newt settles instantly, grabs out his axe (lute) and starts up with one of his terrible tunes, more remarkably his performance check is very high. Over the course of their time within the circle here, the Dark Squad suffer a few more japes and plays, but they get it now and so when required they entertain the fey some more.

Note, the Dark Squad have to be within the circle here from before midnight to dawn's first light- so, time passes, but slowly- they snooze a bit, entertain the fey a bit, and generally wait to see what happens next.

Further note, Daktari, an hour or so after his bovine transformation, suddenly finds himself on all fours chewing a clump of succulent grass, and back to being Daktari-shaped..

“I am sad now. Cow is good life. I relaxing good. I like fighting but also like good cow-time. It was good... I miss it.”

Remember cod-Russian and with the delivery pattern of a moron, that's Daktari!

The less said about Ram's attempts to milk Daktari (while he was in cow form, phew) the better.

But then...




*Dawn's first light hits the circle.*

The flowers bloom- instantly, and the air is suddenly alive with the buzz and whir or insects, and the call of birds. The land is transformed, resplendent, and more importantly (perhaps) there's a corridor of effervescent light extending from between two of the standing stones- aiming directly for the heart of the Silverstand wood.

The Dark Squad know where the Moon Pool is, they had worried earlier that finding the place may be the issue, but nature provides.

Note as the adventurers progress the sun slowly rises and the corridor of light seems to move with the Dark Squad, as if they were in a train on a track- with the Dark Squad moving in sink with it. If you'll forgive the intrusion of the present.




*Into Silverstand, and it's a beautiful forest.*

But here's a thing, soon after we have a moment- Vinnie has prepared some emollient for this journey, the Dark Squad have been warned that they must not slay or harm any creature of the forest on their journey to the Moon Pool. The druid has therefore prepared a pungent poultice to keep creatures away (he calls the substance beast bane).

Ram objects, clever lad- he has this to say- “I believe in you Vinnie. The question is, why don't you?”

And so the beast bane is forgotten and the forest folds its arms around the Dark Squad, it sings to them, sends scents to entice and... watches over them.




*By a stream and in an idyll, a fifteen foot tall (to the shoulder) elk stands, its wrack of antlers easily twenty-five feet wide. With a tongue longer than Vinnie's arm it licks a Goodberry from the druid's palm.*

All is well with the world, but that doesn't mean that Newt's not poised to deliver fiery death to the giant, as he calls it, “anterloop”.

At which one of the trees starts speaking to the Dark Squad, seconds later the adventurers discern that there's a young elf sitting in the tree, and it's he that is doing the talking.

“I am Happenstance Lightfoot, the Lord of the Dance, or so some call me. Pray tell ye gentle fiends, friends and/or folk- what business do you have under the silver sway and in the eyes of the people?”

And so we go Q&A again for a while, but we're quickly through it because the Dark Squad, as pretty much always, tell no lies.

Let me just take a moment, when it gets down to it, when some being(s) on the side of either good or bad (it don't matter which) asks the Dark Squad a question, they very rarely lie, or even dissemble- they trot out the truth, as they understand it. It's quite refreshing, obviously Newt sometimes bigs up his own part in proceedings, but... what can you really expect from a seven foot tall megalomaniac cat that spends half his day talking to his demonic masters (or similar).

So, Happenstance is polite and happy to point the way- although the strange effervescent light is still tracking the Dark Squad, but... do the Dark Squad perhaps have time for a Dance Off, the elf politely enquires?

The rules are explained, the players will be given ten minutes to hunt down the ultimo dance video which his PC then will recreate/demonstrate.

And there are prizes for anyone that can best Happenstance.

So, then we hunted the internet for a while, and then watched a variety of 'dance' videos while the player/PC doing the dancing added a few asides, for instance (from Jim/Daktari)-

“I am dancing part of lead priestess. But nuddy. If you skip to one minute twenty eight seconds you can plainly see that I am full wood from this point on... It iz good? I am art?”

Here's the dance card-

Ramshambow starts up with his evolution of dance routine-


Daktari strips nude and delivers his homage to the Sky Pony, if I was the Sky Pony I'd be underwhelmed-


Vinnie does Disney-


Newt goes all primal rage with fire, natch-


And Happenstance, he rocks the Dark Squad's world-


Then, after laughter, there's the voting- and you can't vote for yourself but a 1-2-3-4 for everyone else, one being best.

Here's the thing, the Dark Squad vote Happenstance into first place by a mile, he scores 1-1-2-1, and now the elf is a little embarrassed, particularly as the PCs also managed to trash each others scores.

Happenstance wins the Dance Off by a country mile, and so he distributes his prizes anyway.




*A bag of tricks for the druid, a helm of underwater action for Newt (because the tabaxi so loves water), a nice necklace for Daktari (you'll see) and bracers of archery for Ram.*

Some of these items require attunement, Daktari has only got two magic items, and so he attunes the beautiful (hair/head-enhancing) magical necklace. Ram and Newt however have already got three attuned magic items each, and so they have a decision to make.

The gifts, Happenstance advises, if not attuned or else used within twenty four hours will disappear. So, use/attune it or lose it.

But back to Daktari, he has this to say soon after.

“I have become suddenly aware of the flora and fauna of this region, I find it to be both decorous and mellifluous. The sensual nature of the vista has calmed the troubled beast that dwells at the heart of my being. I feel congruent, I resonate with well-being, I feel... trepidatious, as new horizons dawn, and yet at the same time calm, full of reason and knowing. I have been, in a moment's passing, enlightened. It is good.”

There follows a series of WTFs, I may not have got the above speech entirely right, but you get me, and Daktari.

The barbarian has just attuned a headband of intellect. The barbarian is a genius.

Newt is the most affected by this transformation, enquiring (repeatedly, and with added swear words) about Daktari's well-being and mental state, he's such a caring individual.

Actually, what he said was something like-

“What the EXPLETIVE heck are you prattling on about Daktari, you EXPLETIVE loony. Have you lost you EXPLETIVE mind? Vinnie- do something about this, the EXPLETIVE barbarian is broken.”

“Are yew well, Daktari?” the druid asks.

“Indubitably.” The barbarian responds, while whistling a happy tune and still marvelling at the wonders of this brave new world.

Eventually the Dark Squad say goodbye to Happenstance and head on- deeper into Silverstand, all the way in fact to the Moon Pool.




*At which point, of course, the trees start asking the Dark Squad questions.*

But again, the Dark Squad tell no lies, and so we make our way quickly to a bit of backstory, the trees whisper about times long past, about the coming of the people (the elves), their mutual regard for dragonkind, and the inevitable sundering of this accord.

A history of the people's war against the dragons, and in particular the great red fire breathing dragons that curtailed the lives of many of their kind.

The Pact of the Wild Flame is born in millennia past, a way to fight against the dragon fire.

The Pact's function, beyond the continued fight against the evil wyrms, is to prepare for the coming of a great dragon- Ashardalon, and the time of Ash.

Although, the whispering woods make clear, there was one born during the time when the two races saw Faerun as one mind- the creation of the/a dragonkin, also named by the woods as – Ashardalon.

Just to make clear, because the whispering trees do not, there is either a great dragon and a dragonkin (a mixture of elf and dragon) both called Ashardalon, or else (and this is Newt's version). The two creatures are one and the same.

Who can say?

Note, the above information only becomes known after the Dark Squad have answered lots of questions (they had to supply written answers in game, the communication employed here is telepathic). They had to prove who they were and what they had done, and what they know about the story (plot) so far.

Also so the DM could harvest some of their written answers for later use, did you get that- Newt?

So...




*Then Wildroot shows up, and the history lesson is over.*

Wildroot is the last of the Pact, although not a true member, more a guardian of the way.

Remember Wildroot has been in Vinnie's bag for a year, and prior to that captured within the Sunless Citadel- that's where the Dark Squad found him.

But we move on...

Wildroot needs the Moon Pool fixing, over the centuries and in his absence the magical site has ceased to function, he therefore sets the PCs to their task (as prophesied by Belphegor all the way back in session 19).

The Dark Squad need to visit a place called the Old Wood (it's not far from here) and find a shrine there dedicated to Savras, the place must be cleansed of any foul taint. Wildroot further advises that there is a bell at the shrine, if it is rung (and it must be rung- just once) then it will protect/aid those that serve its need (during the cleansing).

Then, when the Moon Pool is up and running again, well... Wildroot would be happy to allow the Dark Squad to use it to glimpse a little into their future.

Also, if they complete the three follow up tasks then Wildroot would be happy to for the Dark Squad (some or all) to become the first non-elves to join the Pact of the Wild Flame. The three tasks are-

1) Find the hidden weapons set aside in ancient time by the Pact to aid in the fight against the coming of Ashardalon, and the time of Ash.

2) To prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall.

3) To track down the last member of the Pact of the Wild Flame, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and recover her maze button.

Ain't it funny how a lot of the stuff above seems to chime in with other stuff that the Dark Squad have going on. Just, odd.

They're looking for the Witch's Tor, it was in a prophecy-

Ancestor #3-
“*I am Kolven, and I am forever.
Seek the witch’s tor,
In the lair of the drowned ones,
But beware the demon’s spore.
Find the time.
Return again with the star fall,
To reclaim the power.”*

Also, well the Dark Squad are already in search of Giggles (member of the Eyes in the Night) and her maze button/symbol of Ub.

Note, Wildroot will give a little more direction with the above tasks, as and when the Dark Squad get the Moon Pool functioning again.

But that's all we had time for this week.

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-

Clear and/or reconsecrate the Shrine of Savras in the Old Wood, then return to the Moon Pool to glimpse the future.
Remember, we've got to find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Return to Fallowstone Holy, church of Oghma, pick up info (Witch's Tor & Pact of the Flame, although the Dark Squad probably know all about this stuff already). What else do you need to find out about? See above, and below.
Warn Ashby- the Soggy's (Sahuagin) are coming!
Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Nightshade in the Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons to fight Ashardalon.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. SEE ABOVE.
Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

It's all coming together like one of Hannibal's plans.
I love it!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #081: Gnoll's House Party.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by Goonalan & George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*

Clear and/or reconsecrate the Shrine of Savras in the Old Wood, then return to the Moon Pool to glimpse the future.
Remember, we've got to find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Return to Fallowstone Holy, church of Oghma, pick up info (Witch's Tor & Pact of the Flame, although the Dark Squad probably know all about this stuff already). What else do you need to find out about? See above, and below.
Warn Ashby- the Soggy's (Sahuagin) are coming!
Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons left to fight Ashardalon.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to    rest, and also recover her maze button. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 81, and another good 'un, although the first news is that the To-Do List has now moved to up above. It's getting busy and the Dark Squad are stacking jobs.

But then, the session... and we start at the Moon Pool for one final chat with Wildroot the Treant, mostly because there was no game last week and so we all need to be reminded of where we are at.

The task in hand, number one on the list above- reconsecrate the Shrine of Savras in the Old Wood and by doing so get the Moon Pool up and working again. The Old Wood is less than a day away, and so...

On we go, the first step of the journey is for the Dark Squad to make their way through the rest of the Silverstand woods.




*And at it's centre this place is a sylvan delight, although in truth all of the members of the Dark Squad make a variety of crap skill checks and manage to learn very little about this magical place.*

What does become obvious, at least to one of them- Vinnie, is that the forest is helping them on their way- hurrying them to their destiny. When the Dark Squad emerge from Silverstand the druid calculates that they have just traversed at least ten miles distance in less than an hour. It doesn't seem possible, at least not without a little faerie magic.

The Dark Squad press on...




*And hurry across the grassed plains and to the nearest road, then to the Old Wood.*

There's one encounter on the way, a coach (with livery) and four horses comes rushing down the country lane- headed at speed for Burle, or perhaps further on. The carriage doesn't stop, and the Dark Squad don't seek to impede it, they do however wave at the inhabitant of the transport, the well-dressed smiling young man ensconced within cheerily waves back.

Both sides of the encounter feel that they have seen each other before, and a few moments later the Dark Squad finally fathom it, the young man in the coach was Anders Solmor, who they met (briefly) in Saltmarsh. Solmor is one of the town councillors there, as is- of course, young Vincenzo of the Dark Squad.




*The Dark Squad remember liking Anders, he looks a lot like a young Jack Black, and that's very much in his favour. He's also, Vinnie remembers from his one Council meeting, the voice of optimism, and a progressive.*

The Dark Squad eventually make their way to the Old Wood, and soon after find an out of the way spot to make camp. However... the Old Wood is beyond old, before bedtime the adventurers take a scout around- but not too far from Newt's newly erected Leomund's Tiny Hut.

Vinnie is certain that the wood here is dying, the trees are rotten black in places, there's fouled standing water shaded from the summer's sun, and the stench of something more than rot and decay.

What's more Gerald, Newt's bat companion, is sent for a flutter around- the winged scout manages to spot a way into the woods, a turgid muddy path, less than twenty minutes walk away from the Dark Squad's present camp.

But still... rest is needed, it has been a very long day- remember the Dark Squad were up and about at dawn this morning.

Remarkably the night passes more-or-less in silence, further evidence Vinnie suggests that nature no-longer dwells within the Old Wood. The PC chatter here is of undead, possibly. The Dark Squad therefore, after brekkie, make for the muddy road- and with Ram creeping well-ahead, they follow the route. Although, they are being very cautious.




*It's not an area of outstanding natural beauty the Old Wood.*

The road goes on, and here's the thing- the (cart) tracks here are fairly fresh- lots of stuff came this way, and recently. Note the carts went in- and then out again, so- a delivery? Perhaps, but delivering what? And to whom?

Then after a slow thirty minutes of mooching and creeping Ram spots a gang of loping gnolls coming down the track.




*The rogue hides up and then uses his Sending Stone to communicate the situation to Vinnie (the possessor of the second Sending Stone). Ram, remember, is creeping a hundred or so yards ahead of the rest of the Squad.*

I've said this before, and no doubt I'll say it again- he's the brave one.

The rest... well, the rest is a massacre, the six tough gnolls are taken down in a matter of seconds- between being caught in Vinnie's Spike Growth, and the rest of the onslaught they don't stand a chance. Although, one of the sextet almost manages to flee the scene. Inverna puts the foul fellow down, at the very last moment- just as the screaming gnoll is about to exit the map (and thereby, hopefully, get away).

The Dark Squad take to crowing, not the PCs but the players, clearly six gnolls is just not enough of a challenge. The DM let's the players into a secret, the encounter wasn't supposed to be difficult, only... if one gnoll had gotten away...

Enlightenment.

The Dark Squad therefore take a moment to search their fallen foes, and ascertain that all of the gnolls have the same tribal markings, and that they are all warriors- they also each have a little coin.

A brief chat and then the adventurers are on their way again, the same precautions taken, Ram sneaking ahead to check the route- although now the Sending Stones have been used he's much closer to his companions- not so far ahead. Thus the Dark Squad creep all the way to the Shrine of Savras.




*Which is a ruin of course, but noisy- even at this time in the morning- note the Dark Squad started into the woods just after dawn this morning. Gnolls and hyenas bark and snarl within the compound. There are a lot of creatures here...*

Lots of them.

I feel the need to say that again...

Lots of them.

And then, of course, there's the glint of metal from up above in the bell tower, this is the bell that the Dark Squad need to sound, but just once. Doing so will help them with their cause here, Wildroot made that clear back at the Moon Pool.

Ring the bell to receive the blessing of Savras.

The adventurers stay back in the woods that surround the ruins, and plan for a while. Then, after a Pass Without Trace from Vinnie, and a sprinkle of Ram's pouch of Dust of Disappearance they get to work.

Part one- Ram sneaks into the compound, and indeed there are gnolls and hyenas everywhere, and so the rogue doesn't hang around. He quickly climbs up the nearest wall of the ruined church and onto the roof, and from there makes his way into the belfry. Although, this requires the spending of an inspiration point, the dextrous rogue is much less athletic.

What are Potions of Climbing for? Ornamentation perhaps, you do know that they're very cheap, and fairly widely available. Every one of the PCs has at least one, and for two of guys (Vinnie & Daktari)- Slippers of Spider Climbing.

Still, he's at the bell, and can also see all around him- there are a lot of gnolls here.

Lots of them.

I mean... lots and lots.

There are also gnolls below, in the shrine itself, the rogue can hear them.

But let's get on...

Part two- while Ram is getting in position Gerald the bat, also invisible, goes for a flip-flap around the locale, and all the while Newt is watching/listening via the creature's senses. He describes the lay of the land, particularly the area to the north and out of sight, to his companions.

There are lots more gnolls here.

Lots of them.

Lots and lots of them.




*The outline of the compound after Gerald's recon.*

Lots of gnolls.

Part three- the Dark Squad get in position and 1...2...3... Ram rings the bell, this after first dragging up the bell rope from below so that the instrument cannot be sounded again.

When the bell rings- but once, a breeze of fresh-fresh air, a cooling waft which arrests the senses, momentarily, and clears the mind surges through the locale. The Dark Squad suddenly feel invigorated, and are each of them blessed with a variety of bonuses, not the least of which is every attack they make is at advantage here.

Note, I have found a way to drop macros on tokens that cannot be seen by the players either on their PCs or in the Combat Tracker. I wuv u Fantasy Grounds Unity.

Back to the action...

Lots of gnolls and hyenas take a break from what they are doing to either stand and stare, or else shade their eyes (obviously just the gnolls) and try to see what's going on up in the belfry.

At which point however all hell breaks loose.




*That's Newt's Sickening Radiance on the left (Spoiler- all of the creature's within its compass are dead within seconds) and that's the range of Vinnie's Call Lightning on the right, the first blast of which delivers 4d10 lightning damage = 1,2,3,1 = 7 damage, save for half. Not as impressive.*

Note Inverna and Daktari have clambered into the ruined shell of the tower on the left, and taken the gnolls snoozing there by surprise.

Further note that while Ram and Vinnie's tokens are on this map that's just for the ease of targeting enemies on Fantasy Grounds, they're both actually up in the belfry. Vinnie having made his way there invisibly (and silently) using his Slippers of Spider Climbing.

Remember at the start the Dark Squad are also invisible and subject to Vinnie's Pass Without Trace spell- silent and deadly.

Ram, while the chaos below is unfolding, is taking pot shots from up above- he doesn't miss.

The gnolls panic... think about it, a dim circle of sickening diaphanous mist suddenly appears which causes, in just six seconds, the eight hyenas and two gnolls within its compass to drop dead. This followed by a blast of lightning and then the roar of thunder as a micro-storm equally suddenly appears. Then Ram starts shooting...

As I say, the gnolls panic for a short while, or else run about a bit after scrambling from their tents and dwellings, initially they're trying to figure out who's attacking them, and from where?




*That is until the first one of these guys shows up and starts organising the fight back, and generally yelling the odds- keep in mind that none of the PCs understand the gnoll tongue so they don't know what is being said.*

Soon after there are more gnolls heading from their positions in the north, and several more of the ferocious creatures attempt to clamber onto the roof of the shrine, some less successfully than others.




*Still it's getting kinda busy up on the roof, note Vinnie should also appear on this map, the druid is stood on top of the belfry (but again he's on the other map just to make the targeting of enemies easier atm).*

One of the gnoll leader types, an energetic platemail wearing bastard armed with a triple-headed flail confronts a precariously balanced Ram, but the rogue is much more nimble than the gnoll and moments later the big bastard slips, slides and tumbles off the roof.

Miraculously it survives the ordeal, although it's fury now knows no bounds.

But there are more gnolls on the roof now taking pot shots at the rogue, and so...

Vincen-WHO!




*The druid wildshapes into a giant owl, grabs Ram mid-glide, and then swoops down to alight upon the tower that the Dark Squad are using as their defensive position.*

Note, while all of this going on Ubmo is flying around all the while attempting to deliver lightning or javelin based death, and saying “Yay!” a lot, in binary of course. Which only Vinnie understands.

The gnolls/hyenas- well quite a lot of them are dead, I say quite a lot, and yet... well, less than half, and most of those killed were just hyenas.

There are at least three of the armoured gnolls (the guys with the platemail and triple-headed flails), and they're screaming at the rank and file and directing traffic to get closer to the action.

So, we're only just into this- maybe five or so turns into the action, but we're slow-playing some of it, and Newt is already out of spells- he dropped a Fireball earlier but I'll be honest- a Fireball ain't that impressive any more.

And there was no short rest between the gnoll encounter on the road and here.

The gnolls from the north are filtering the PCs way, and while a majority of them are avoiding the area of Sickening Radiance several of the warriors have scampered through the miasma (without harm) to join the Dark Squad in their tower.

At least two others however were much less successful (RIP) in their transit through the killing ground.

There's also another gaggle of the flesh-eating bastards making their away around the tower in which the Dark Squad are ensconced, they will be arriving very soon from the west.

There are still gnolls on the roof of the shrine armed with bows, but the Dark Squad are mostly very hard to hit atm.

You'll further note that Daktari is a raging maniac, out in the open and taking on all comers- but there are lots of gnolls en route to him, all of them extremely eager to tear the barbarian a new one.

My point is this- one of the players said something like, 'this could be a grind', well... I'm in no rush- my Tuesday nights are open. You'd better have a better plan than this because otherwise we're still going to be at this at the end of the next session.

If you survive that long.

I have gnolls coming out of my wazoo still on the map.

And in a couple of turns I'm going to rouse the leader types within the Shrine.

So, we'll start next session with a chat, the subject of which will be... gnolls, because here's the thing- you've met these guys before, the triple-headed flail wielding bastards- you've fought them once already. They were tough and mean back then, and they didn't back down from the fight last time.

And I know that I've said this before but... you could get in trouble here, and it's only a grind if you make it so, and you have made it so. There was another, easier, way of doing this... but you just dived into it, again.

Or else...

Can you guess which highly defensible place on the map contains far fewer enemies? Admittedly, the enemies within are pretty tough but... well, chop off the head and...

Remember the invisibility, the Pass Without Trace, could you have gone further with this... you had the idea but didn't (perhaps) reach far enough.

You also get that I (the DM) know what spells and powers your PCs have available, subject to selection, and what magic items your PCs possess. I know that you can be very quiet when you want to, and in extremis- invisible. So, I design encounters (sometimes) that you can defeat much easier if you have a bit of a think about things first.

Why just ring the bell?

Don't get me wrong, I'm not blaming you- I set it up this way on purpose, to tempt you, well... you're for it now, maybe.

Just to make clear- I think that you are going to (probably) win this fight, but it's going to go to the wire. I further think that if you had thought about it a little longer, or even had a look inside the Shrine before going in (and you had the time and the resources to do this) then you could have definitely thought of an easier way of doing this.

Encounters, my friends, at least some of them- have got harder. I think you need to recalibrate, or maybe just talk about things more before, just an observation. Oh, and when George's new PC gets into action, well... I'm going to recalibrating for definite, it's going to get much nastier when you get your cleric.

Looking forward to this immensely.

But that's all we had time for this week.

Get your special grinding trousers on for next week, or else... a better plan.

However let me just take a moment to welcome George to the fold. George was playing Inverna for the second half of this session, and he'll be joining us full time (unless he's been put off already) starting from next week. We'll get to meet his PC just as soon as the Dark Squad get back to the Moon Pool.

If they make it back to the Moon Pool.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

I do like how 5e does big fights better than 3.5/PF


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Another fun post. 

And I have to give special props for the post's title. Although it also left me a bit disappointed that there was no pink and yellow blob monster and nary a mention of anyone's crinkly bottom!


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Another fun post.
> 
> And I have to give special props for the post's title. Although it also left me a bit disappointed that there was no pink and yellow blob monster and nary a mention of anyone's crinkly bottom!



The title of the session was George's first significant contribution. 

George, in real life, is a six foot-four/five/six, shaven-headed, spade-bearded, hard rock metalhead. So, there's some shared genes with the Blob-meister. George however is remarkably well-spoken. 

For the crinkly bottom- we'll all be experiencing this after next session's grind, unless there's an alternative plan.

Toodles.

goonalan and the Dark Squad.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #082: St. Newt and the Gnoll-GRIND.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


Clear and/or re-consecrate the Shrine of Savras in the Old Wood, then return to the Moon Pool to glimpse the future.
Remember, we've got to find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Return to Fallowstone Holy, church of Oghma, pick up info (Witch's Tor & Pact of the Flame, although the Dark Squad probably know all about this stuff already). What else do you need to find out about? See above, and below.
Warn Ashby- the Soggy's (Sahuagin) are coming!
Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons left to fight Ashardalon.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 82, and another cracker, although- exactly as I predicted at the end of the last session.

Grrrrind.

So, the Shrine of Savras in the Old Woods and the gnolls have been awoken from their slumber, we start the session with a variety of chatter- the players are making plans, and lots of options are mooted but the overriding feeling is the Dark Squad are going to have to tough it out. Their plans only really kick in if the Dark Squad get ousted from the crumbling tower that they are at present defending.

Just to let you know- there are/were fifty-five gnolls & hyenas sprawled and mostly snoozing, and camped around the ruined shrine building. Within the shrine itself are the gnoll leaders (just two of them) and less than half-a-dozen guards. The PCs by the end are kicking themselves for not checking this place out earlier.




*The Dark Squad in their tower bottom left, and already there are a few gnolls in there with them.*

This then is all fighting, a four hour session of D&D that in game time equates to forty-eight seconds of action, that's it. Four hours = eight turns.

One more thing to make clear, and I didn't spot this until the end, the PCs initiative rolls really helped them here, Ram = 26, Vinnie 23, Inverna 21, Newt 21 & Daktari 18.




*The Dark Squad, actually very mostly Ram, clear out all of the gnolls that had made it into the tower. Note, I am deleting the bodies of the fallen every turn just to speed up FGU and to keep the map clear.*

Newt keeps concentrating on his sickening radiance- effectively blocking one entrance to the tower, and in the meantime keeps on blasting which also has the advantage of pushing the enemies back.

Vinnie keeps peppering the gnolls with bolts from his Call Lightning spell, this while hovering way above the action- he's wild-shaped into Vincen-Whoo (a giant owl) atm.

Ram keeps everyone safe within the tower, pretty much taking down any and all gnolls and hyenas that get into the ruin.

Inverna holds the line, while Daktari in a frenzied rage is out and about, and mixing it up with anyone that will fight him. Although this doesn't last-

“Excuse me! I am sorry, I will be back to kill you later...”

Do it in cod-Russian (I hesitate to write the word, and then tremble a little as a wave of anger washes over me).

Soon after Daktari has to cut his way back to his friends in the tower, even the crazy barbarian figures out that he wont last long stuck out in the open. At one point Dak is being attacked by six gnolls (three of them with four attacks each) and also being shot at by four more gnoll archers.




*Oh, and strange looking hyenas keep on rocking up (I think there were three of them in the encounter, from memory) and they're pretty tough- leucrotta's.*

A little later Inverna tells her comrades, in passing (and after a successful monster knowledge check), how leucrotta's are born- the offspring of gnolls & hyenas... Daktari is particularly repulsed.

“They are very dirty ponys!” Or something similar.

Then, much grinding follows, if you'll pardon the expression.




*That is until the Supreme Being, Ubmo, saves the day- Lightning Bolt.*

Just to note Ubmo, like Vinnie, has been flying high and keeping out of trouble, each turn however the happy modron does one of the following (roll 1d6) 1-2 throws a javelin, 3-4 fires a Witchbolt, 5-6 hits the Lightning Bolt button.

Lots of gnolls et al fail their saves and Ubmo rolls high for damage.

There's a ragged cheer as a bunch of enemies succumb to the blast, but this ain't over by a long chalk.

You'll note on the picture above, there's a gnoll climbing up the ruined tower, they're trying to get in from above now.




*Vincen-Whoo convinces the DM to allow him to shift his Call Lightning storm, spending both of his inspiration points to do so. Why not- I want them to win (the PCs). Besides the lightning bolts produced are only just chipping away at the enemies.*

But there are no end of gnolls, seemingly...

Then, a miracle- and not just one, a little later the miraculous act described below gets repeated.

Newt slithers over to Daktari, and while whispering in his ear-

“Hold still you raging hunk of love with great hair.”

The tabaxi warlock begins massaging Keoghtom's Ointment into the Sky Pony barbarian.

“A little lower if you please Newt- that's the spot!” Dak replies while squirming.

As I say a short while later he repeats the trick-

“Hold still my dear, you wont feel a thing, or else perhaps a little tingling and then a spreading warmth inside you...”

The tabaxi repeats the Keoghtom's treatment on Inverna, don't worry Ram has HR on speed-dial, trying to stay ahead of any future sexual harassment cases.

Two things.

One, Newt healing someone is... well, and let's be clear- I mean healing someone that isn't Newt. Well, that's just. Unheard of.

Two, we have a stat counter thing on the FGU, Ram takes a peak- one of the columns on it counts healing distributed to others. Newt just tripled his total score, although no-one (not even Newt) can remember him healing anyone previously.

The players conclude, correctly, that the tabaxi is smart enough to see that the only thing keeping him safe right now (he's still out of spells) are the meat shields plugging the gap.

Note, it's about now that the gnoll bosses and their meagre gnoll guards begin to exit the shrine, heading for the action.

But these are gnolls- the hunger is upon them, and while there are a few gnoll warriors (marked 'Tough Bastard Gnoll') on the map who are directing traffic. The rest of them just want to slaughter and eat the PCs. Their tactic is- get 'em!




*But the enemies keep on getting in to the tower, note the two leucrottas in action here, soon after Inverna gets hoofed and clawed repeatedly.*

And here's the leader-types on their way, spotted from above by Vinnie, who hoots furiously to let his colleagues know. Know what? He's not Lassie.




*But hang on... Vinnie ('20' Insight) recognises the crazy gnoll with the staff, it's the gnoll shaman that escaped from the De La Crane Manse back in session #52. The gnoll spellcaster (and the rest of the gnolls) were seemingly working for the Talos worshippers there (maybe).*

Note, when I write maybe I mean that's what the PCs think- I'm not confirming or denying.

Back to the here and now...

The other leader type moves at full speed directly for the Dark Squad, and all around her the gnolls come alive, or else are gathered up in a frenzied bloodlust.

All of the gnolls now do extra damage on their hits.

You'll note in the picture above that the tower is getting overrun.

But not for long.




*The Dark Squad, once again, clear the tower of enemies- mostly Ram and Newt- both of them never missing.*

Note there are now three gnolls up above on the crumbling tower, either firing arrows, flinging bolas, or else throwing spears.

Still busy.

More grind.

But now Vinnie has seen enough, the giant owl is gone, and straddling the tower the druid launches an Ice Storm into the thickest knot of gnolls, and then rolls something like 30-damage, there are many casualties- including four of the archers.




*Before...*




*After.*

Note the gnoll archers don't do a lot of damage but they keep on hitting because they have a Precise Aim bonus action, giving them a +1d8 to hit if they don't move on their turn.

But the gnolls are still not giving up, mainly because the gnoll clanmother (marked 'Ferocious Gnoll' on the map) is amongst them, driving them into a bloodlust frenzy.

I got the gnolls from a splatbook, and then added a few extras powers (to some) for good measure.

The gnolls break into the tower, again.




*This time there are dire consequences- Newt falls after being savaged by a tough bastard gnoll.*

But Vinnie, now the Moon Boar enters the fray- spider-climbing down the inside wall of the tower, and gets a potion of greater healing into the warlock.

Inverna and Daktari are also running out of hit points fast, and at this point Inverna has already sunk a potion of greater healing of her own.




*It's all kicking off.*

Newt's back on his feet, but alas Inverna's has just been smashed down by the gnoll clanmother, and an even-weirder looking (big) hyena has just been summoned into the middle of the tower by the crazy gnoll shaman. A little later the Dark Squad divine that this beast is a crocotta (a tougher version of a leucrotta).

The crocotta has a big bag of hit points.

As did the gnoll clanmother, but she's only got one hit point left atm.

Remarkably she survives until the end.

But the gnoll assault is almost spent- the clanmother is not giving up but several gnoll archers, all of them already reduced to very low hit points, flee the battle. The gnolls shaman is also just about to ship out, he's a born survivor that one.

Note, the shaman did other things- twice Daktari has successfully saved against the crazy gnoll's Hold Person spell, and Dak is not bless with wisdom. Spell save DC 14, and he rolls- '14' exactly, both times.




*The last picture of the evening, although we went on a little beyond this.*

Note, Inverna's back on her feet- thanks to a potion delivery from Ram, I think. But, well... that doesn't last long, seconds later and the gnoll clanmother in full fury mode cuts the elven sidekick fighter down again. Then, for good measure, reduces to Daktari to less than ten hit points.

The crocotta also squeezes back into the tower and gets back to chomping and clawing on the Squad.

But that's where we end it.

Grind, but fun with it- some cool moves, some daft stuff- note Ubmo was also destroyed twice during the fight, each time (on the next turn) blinking back into existence at Vinnie's side.

And yelling “Yay!” a lot, in binary (sounds like a Spectrum uploading a game from a tape) which only Vinnie understands.

So, we're not out of it, but... they're through it. Only four badly wounded enemies left- the shaman has legged it.

Last bit, I made a lot of attack rolls this evening- the PCs/players will attest to this. I rolled seventeen fumbles by the end, my bloody electronic Fantasy Grounds dice!

Oh, but a word about blood drops on the enemies/PCs on the map, we discussed it in the session, here's how it works-

One blood drop = taken at least one hit point of damage. Lightly Wounded.
Two blood drops = taken more than 25% of total hit points damage. Wounded.
Three blood drops = taken more than 50% of total hit points damage, bloodied. Heavily Wounded.
Four blood drops = taken more than 75% of total hit points damage. Critically Wounded.

Less of this kind of thing next time, fingers-crossed. Lolz.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #083: Ashardalon.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


Clear and/or reconsecrate the Shrine of Savras in the Old Wood, then return to the Moon Pool to glimpse the future.
Remember, we've got to find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Return to Fallowstone Holy, church of Oghma, pick up info (Witch's Tor & Pact of the Flame, although the Dark Squad probably know all about this stuff already). What else do you need to find out about? See above, and below.
Warn Ashby- the Soggy's (Sahuagin) are coming!
Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons left to fight Ashardalon.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 83, and another good 'un.

So, here we go again, although just to say ahead of time there was an awful lot of chatter in this one, including Jim (playing Vinnie & Daktari) talking to himself for quite a while.




*The end of the gnolls.*

And the end comes very quickly, the bad guys in the image above don't get to make a single attack- Ram puts the summoned crocotta down, the Moon Boar ends a formerly feisty gnoll warrior, and Daktari kills the gnoll clanmother, the big bad boss-type.

That's that done, and just to say that was in the region of 12K XP-wise of gnolls and hyenas (and the like) that the Dark Squad just ploughed through. I did say it was going to be a GRIND.

Then, well... rest, and chatter.

The Dark Squad are going absolutely no-where very soon, they're staying in their broken tower, raising Newt's Tiny Hut and taking a well earned rest, with an active watch, of course. Note, all this after Inverna is given a Cure Wounds to bring her round.

But that's the last of the gnolls, there were less than half-a-dozen badly wounded foes (and the uninjured shaman) that fled the scene, but they're not coming back to this hell-hole.

So, chatter- and there's a lot of it.

We begin, again (we've been here before), with yet another interrogation of Newt, why you ask. Well, because Newt has a habit, in battle, or else while travelling, or maybe in shops, or bars, or taverns- just about anywhere, of just saying the craziest of things.

Its not anything specific that he says, its all just... crazy, and its mostly just the warlock expressing his world view. His world view being entirely bathed in paranoia, murder, conflagration, and the undeniable fact that he is a servant of some unutterable being (Belphegor) that will inevitably come to rule all of creation (or else burn it down).

Newt could (and does) make going to the shops very interesting, this kind of thing happens a lot-

“Damn you foul wizened hag (Mrs Shopkeeper) the Lord Belphegor demands I purchase bananas, I will not pay more than one platinum for this hand of said fruit, take my money crawling worm less I incinerate this grocer-of-green convenience, and all of these tallow fat humans that sojourn within.”

“Good day to you.”

Newt leaves, having paid one platinum piece for five bananas.

So, once more, a variety of the Dark Squad have questions, like- what happened to him? Was he dropped on the head as a child? Did he not get enough love? Or, as Ram often contends, is he just a slave to a hellish master (or else a 'mentalist', Ram's back-up opinion).

We ramble through the dilemma for a while.

Newt tries to explain his predicament some more, but... while he's buying his story (again and again) and delighting in it, the rest of the Squad are reluctant to see the world from Newt's POV. Later, while Newt is humming a happy tune, as he eviscerates the stacked dead gnolls- the warlock is directing Daktari who is actually doing the hard work. Newt (Daktari) is making a pyre, a burnt offering (just shy of twenty feet high) of soon to be noisome charred flesh, Inverna, who is played by George these days, watches on.

She has this to offer-

“So, that's it is it?”, Inverna enquires of her comrades in arms, “as long as the evil one is kept busy”, Inverna nods towards Newt at this point, the aforementioned 'evil one', and then continues. “So, as long as he stays busy, well, you just decide to ignore all of the other stuff that he says and does. All the 'fiery this', and, 'fiery that', followed by random terror and cremation. That just gets swept under the carpet?”

Several members of the Dark Squad nod, and then sigh- there's always a lot of sighing went Newt gets discussed.

But even Newt is intrigued, his favourite subject is, of course... Newt.

“My dear Inverna”, note Newt is really beginning to sound like some sort English cad, with his husky whisper. “What you don't understand my dear, is that while this bleak and bloody confrontation with the gnolls may seem to you extraordinary, it is- I am over-joyed to say, but one of many, what shall we call them- genocides perhaps, that the Dark Squad has committed.”

“I rather enjoyed this one!”

Newt adds, just to break the gathering silence.

“That's why I like hanging around with these wonderful folk- you see we've all been there and done it, bought the light weight cotton training vest- as they say. We've all done some very, very terrible things!”

The warlock concludes, grinning like, well... a big walking cat with a fat cheesy grin.

The rest of the Dark Squad shuffle their feet, shrug and bemoan their fate, which soon after turns into a conversation.

It's at this point that Vinnie & Daktari suddenly remember that while they have both had deep and meaningful conversations with all of the other members of the Dark Squad, the pair have never really taken the time to get to know each other.

They've always been too busy, or else in conversation with a different member of the Dark Squad.

This, of course, is because Vinnie and Daktari are both played by Jim, it would be ridiculous for one player to just take both sides in a conversation, and then to proceed to talk to himself for ten to fifteen minutes.

Ridiculous.

Jim manages twenty minutes, in truth it was very amusing, but we learn little from the experience.

See, I said there was a lot of chatter.

Next up, after rest, and then the robbing of the dead gnolls et al that are strewn about (results- lots of coin, mostly coppers & silvers, a few +1 arrows, and a +1 javelin) the Dark Squad, at last, enter the Shrine of Savras.

They need to re-consecrate this place to get the Moon Pool up and running, which in turn will enable them to take a dip there and discover their individual futures, or else to catch a glimpse of it.

Ram is sent ahead, into the shrine proper, to check things out- its what he's for.




*Not a great picture, I think I had the shared vision on Fantasy Grounds Unity turned off, my bad.*

So, there's more treasure inside, most of it situated around the altar of the shrine, which is in bad shape- covered with viscera and half-consumed stinking corpses, this place was the gnoll clanmother's lair.

The treasure is collected, marvelled at- briefly, and counted.

Note both of the Dark Squad's extra-dimensional treasure holding spaces (a bag, and a chest, of holding) are getting close to their limits. You are going to need a clear out some time soon.

The only significant items of interest however are not the valuables, they are the various barrels of food stuffs and potables that have brought here, and remember the PCs found cart tracks on their way into the Old Woods. Further investigation reveals that the barrels were either from, or else passed through, Saltmarsh.

Someone has been delivering supplies to the gnolls, who- it seems- have been here for a while, weeks certainly, a month- maybe longer.

Then- searching done, back to work, and the gnoll funeral pyre is, soon after, completed- this is mostly Newt's doing, actually the 'doing' is entirely Daktari, Newt just issues orders.

A little later, while the rest of the Dark Squad are going on a spiritual journey (you'll see- read on) inside the Shrine of Savras, Newt sets the pyre on fire. Then, employing a variety of his fire spells, he climbs into the burning pyre to commune with his dark master.

And while everyone else is having a vision (see later) Newt has one of his own.

Mostly because he got left out- keep reading.

In the fire he sees a sky filled with flame, he peers out of a cavern to see a set of stepping stones leading across a bubbling river of lava. He crosses, and hurries on through furnace hot cavern passages to emerge before a great wall of iron, crenellated like battlements. The warlock climbs the stairs onto the iron wall, which on the far side dams another sea of molten lava, the iron here is scalding hot. He races quickly along the wall and into a small sentry tower at its conclusion. He descends and emerges into a sulphurous ravine which wends its way to a bone and liana style bridge that somehow endures, as it traverses yet another river of magma.

Over the far side of the bridge is a much more imposing hexagonal-shaped tower, and on the upper floor of which, situated and disposed like a damsel in distress*, is Lord Belphegor waving furiously for the tabaxi to rush to him...

It's a beautiful dream.

*When I write 'damsel in distress' please keep in mind that Lord Belphegor is (Newt thinks, maybe) a twelve foot tall pit fiend, often depicted- as now, swathed in coruscating flame.

Note, almost all of the above came about because, well... Newt had nothing to do with the next bit.

So, while Newt is playing with fire, the rest of the Dark Squad have cleaned the interior of the Shrine of Savras, and the altar in particular, and are now in the process of offering up prayers to Savras. Vinnie is mostly leading the chorus, but they're all getting into it.

Note, Newt was invited to attend this shindig but he was reluctant, I think he said-

“Really Vinnie, religion? It's just a lot of mumbo-jumbo. I don't think it's for me, I know that the one true light is the purging flame of destruction. But thanks for asking, I'll do a few marshmallows on the fire for when you get done.”

So, back inside the shrine, the collective prayers of the four other members of the Dark Squad are successful, the quartet share a vision.

This is what Newt was missing out on.




*Vinnie is the first to arrive, note the PCs have exactly 10 turns = one minute in this place, although I didn't tell them this- only had them appear and move in initiative order until they figured there must be a reason for it- they're up against the clock.*

The place is dark and spooky looking because this is a vision, and keep in mind Savras' theatre of operations is divination, so- this fits.

The place within the vision, several of the PCs discover, is an ancient and ruined fortress set high on a hillside- surrounded by a very bleak and foreboding looking woodland.

A little later the Dark Squad, after a few rolls, figure this place is in the Dreadwood, to be more precise, within the Deeps of the Dreadwood, which is a place- they know, full of the restless dead (and undead). Also, supposedly the home of Nightshade, the missing Bad Dead Ancestor.

But anyway, we get on...




*It seems there's more of the fortress beneath the surface, and this is mostly a dwarven place, or at least there are a lot of broken bones here, the smashed skeletons of long dead dwarves.*

There are also great gouge marks in the floor of the central cavern passage, something nasty came this way...

Note Vinnie thinks these marks may have been made by a very big dragon.

He makes a survival check.

He rolls a '1'.

He's too busy to hang around to try again.

As are the other members of the Dark Squad who are rushing through various ancient uninhabited rooms- sorry, no-one much took pictures.

Back to the '1'.

Vinnie is certain it wasn't a dragon that made these marks in the stone, his new best guess- a very heavily laden cart, or similar.

We go on...

Inverna discovers a corridor containing a number of statues, the statues seem to depict elven-bodied dragon-headed warriors. Moments later Daktari spots another of these, and then Vinnie. naughty word! Vinnie (and Ram) has seen these guys before, all the way back in the Sunless Citadel.

But there's else nothing here to find...

That is until Ram finds his way down again into a partially destroyed dwarven great hall, which has latterly been put to good use as a treasure room. There is a swathe, a pool, a pond, a great wave of gold, silver and... all the other sparkly things.

Ram however is still exploring, he moves on- beyond the knee deep field of treasure, he finds yet another way down, there's more below.

But then...




*Note, Inverna had just decided to try to race back up to the surface to get a better fix on where exactly this fortress is, when...*

The elven sidekick is torn limb from limb, the great red dragon Ashardalon comes barrelling around the corner, even now making new gouges in the stone floor as its massive bulk breaks stone and crushes ornament.

The dragon's bite severs the fighters right arm and burns her almost beyond consciousness, the two follow up claw attacks- as the dragon rears and scrabbles at the fallen elf, leave Inverna, well... torn limb from limb- as I said at the start, and, well... dead.

Vinnie and Daktari hear Inverna's last scream of terror.




*Moments later Ashardalon bursts forth into the ancient dwarven great hall, latterly treasure chamber. Note, that's coin and jewellery in a heaped swathe in the picture.*

Remarkably both Vinnie and Daktari make their saves against the ancient wyrm's Frightful Presence, alas that helps neither of them as the great red fills the chamber with an atomised syrup of flame.

Both adventurers die screaming.

What about Ram you ask, the rogue is in the next chamber on when the above is happening, well... Ram has other issues. In the picture above Ram is situated at the top of another flight of stairs leading down, and streaming up these- coming racing towards him, are a horde of ferocious kobolds.

Ululating up a storm.

Ferocious may be stretching it but, there are a lot of them.

Further note, the kobolds don't get to Ram, who (in for a penny, in for a pound) elected on his turn to move towards them, because... the one minute within the vision is up, and...

BLINK!

The four adventurers reappear (or else they never left) within the Shrine of Savras.

Inverna, Vinnie & Daktari are on one hit point, the trio collapse.

What came to pass? That was psychic damage.

Ram's still in fine shape.

The Dark Squad, after a brief powwow, most of it laced with expletives, although Ashardalon also got mentioned quite a few times, usually either just before or else after, the expletives. The Dark Squad then head off to tell Newt about what just happened.

We will, perhaps next session, re-hash what went on here, I think it's time that the to-do list got revisited.

But the PCs are done-in (again), and so the rest of the day is spent resting and recuperating at the Shrine of Savras. Note, a lot of the PCs spent all of the healing HD after the gnoll fight, and now they're on really low ('1') hit points again. So, a few spells and potions before bedtime, just in case.

Another night in the hut.

Then, rise and shine- out of the Old Woods and to the nearest trail that takes them back to the Silverstand forest, the Dark Squad make good time, particularly on their journey through the enchanted forest to the Moon Pool.




*Heading back to the Moon Pool.*

Again, the forest seems to be helping them on their way, all the way to the Moon Pool.




*Wildroot listens patiently to the Dark Squad's story of the Shrine of Savras (they love a bit of validation) and then confirms that the Moon Pool is back up and running.*

The Dark Squad dive in, and experience twisted and misted visions of their past/present/future selves. It's all very difficult to discern.




*To simulate this 'lostness' the Dark Squad are in a maze (again, they're not really in a maze, I'm simulating). On FGU the shared vision is turned off, the PCs are going to move in Initiative order (with various tests they can take to improve their Speed each turn, note failing a test cuts off this resource). They simply have to find their way out of the maze, and the quicker they are at this then the more time they get to spend in their future vision.*

To reiterate/dumb down- the quicker you get through the maze, the more time your PC gets to spend in the prophetic vision that I have lined up, one for each of you.

Exciting isn't it.

You betcha.

But then my Mrs came home and I'd been four days without seeing her, and... well, a mumbled apology and I was off.

That's all I had time for.

The Mrs or D&D? The Mrs wins every time.

Another great night, and with only maybe six attack rolls all evening, a pleasure for this GM.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

A very intriguing session. And can I just say how much I love Newt


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

On and I won't say who/what wins in a contest between my wife and D&D.


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> A very intriguing session. And can I just say how much I love Newt



No, don't encourage him, just really don't.

We're all friends here but there are occasions when I'm just waiting to see which of his other friends is going to call him out this time.

It was great in the last session when George (the noob) playing Inverna (George's PC joins us very soon) was just... "how the F do you put up with this guy (in-game), isn't he what we're fighting against?!"

Which, of course, is just milk and honey to the kitty-kat.

First time around at the Moon Pool the PCs got asked a bunch of questions by Wildroot (an initiation to the Moon Pool) the PCs had to provide written answers.

Inverna, Vinnie, Dak & Ram- all played nicely.

I kept a record of Newt's replies, because they were so... evil, that's not the right word- cackling to yourself and shouting at the mirror mad with extra lashings of fire and terror. That about covers it.

Let's see if Bear is still reading this thread.

That chicken is about to come home to roast, oh I meant roost, of course.

In game conversations with significant NPCs I'm constantly leaving gaps after Newt's outpourings because I know that another PC (usually Vinnie) is duty bound to jump in to translate the tabaxi's sneering hatred into something infinitely more palatable.

It's just a thing we always do now.

Newt has an interpreter.

No game tomorrow, next session 29th.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #084: Into the Moon Pool Part 1.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*

To the Moon Pool to glimpse the future.
Remember, we've got to find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Return to Fallowstone Holy, church of Oghma, pick up info (Witch's Tor & Pact of the Flame, although the Dark Squad probably know all about this stuff already). What else do you need to find out about? See above, and below.
Warn Ashby- the Soggy's (Sahuagin) are coming!
Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons left to fight Ashardalon.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 84, and another good 'un. Although, I'm one behind in my write up here- as in we've played session 85 as well, so I'd better get weaving, and, well... this might be a short 'un.

If you remember, it all happened such a long while ago (it has been three weeks since the last session) then the Dark Squad have arrived at the Moon Pool, they're in for a dip, and another trip down prophecy lane. The Moon Pool, now that the Shrine of Savras (the Diviner) has been reconsecrated, and can be used to give an individual an insight into their future.

However, there's a catch- the amount of time the PC can spend in their vision/prophecy depends on how long they take to get through the maze-




*The maze being a simulation of the myriad sights, sounds and memories that need to be waded through by the individual to get to their DM designated prophecy. It's never easy.*

PCs can move as per normal through the maze, make use of any of their abilities or skills, and can in addition make three checks each turn- each success increasing their movement by an additional 5 squares (25 feet). Basically- double move and then roll for an additional 15 squares movement each turn. The checks are against each of the PCs stats- DC 8, increasing by one after each success, any failures and that stat can no longer be checked.

So, the quicker you get through the maze then the more time the PC gets to spend in their vision.

Got it?

Oh, and this is a competition- the players are all very keen to be the quickest out.

So, this is a maze- but the PCs have been warned that the shared vision on Fantasy Grounds Unity has been turned off- therefore they can only see their PC (and their route) on the map. Also, they cannot communicate in any way with each other.

To note, following the left wall through the maze, with no checks for additional movement, and a PC that moves 30 feet x 2 for double move = 60 feet/turn should escape the maze in nine turns. Follow the right hand wall and the journey should take 13 turns.

So, there's that to consider.

Here's the final shot of the maze-




*None of the PCs decide to employ any strategy whatsoever.**

*Not entirely true, after about eight turns involving all of the PCs just running around in random directions the somewhat nonplussed DM explains that their PCs might be here a while longer if they continue to employ the random direction approach.

Just to make clear, just over thirty minutes later- when I made the above announcement, only one of the PCs was in the upper half of the maze, and anywhere near the exit- that was Daktari. After eight turns of wandering Ramshambow (usually incredibly good at this kind of thing) and Newt were both within two turns worth of normal movement away from the entrance to the maze.

And so, skip to the end- an hour or so later, and Daktari is out of the maze in just ten turns- after the DM warning above he just followed the left hand wall and... there it is, the exit. Vinnie escapes a couple of turns later, while Ram and Newt, well... their wanderings take a little while longer, approx. 20-something turns for each to find their way out.

And then the PCs visions begin-

Note, the PCs are spectral beings within the following visions, they have to make checks to interact with anything, and even then they can only move very small objects, maybe push a door open- that kind of thing.

They cannot be seen by other individuals encountered within their vision, with one obvious exception- Nicky, but we'll meet him in a minute.

Further note while within their vision each PC takes 1d4 psychic damage/turn, this to simulate the concentration needed to maintain the link.

Also, they've only got a limited amount of time within the prophecy- depending on how well they did in the maze.

And so...




*Daktari suddenly finds himself in a large clearing in a beautiful forest, he's positioned halfway up a burial mound shaped like a dragon in flight.*

The barbarian, eventually, finds a way into the barrow that lies below, and believe me- that takes a while. Down ancient stone stairs into the tomb, the ever alert barbarian hears a noise to the north.




*There's someone (or something) moving about to the north.*

The barbarian rushes into a tomb chamber- with illuminated altars and embedded in the far wall the skeletal skull, fore-limbs and body of a great dragon. A beautiful two-handed sword impaling the skull of the great beast.




*The sword, a little later it is discovered, was made by Durgeddin the Black.*

However, of more import is the fact that Daktari is not alone here, also within the chamber- making notes (and armed with a pen, the fellow's shield serves as a very large clipboard) is a gaunt and wan looking young-ish male human (maybe). With dark hair and a widows peak, wearing ancient-looking (too big) platemail. Oh, and the fellow has quite a set of gnashers- think Bugs Bunny, although the protruding dentures both come to a point.




*Nicky's teeth, of course, impair the nervous young fellow's speech.*

Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev talks with a lisp, and daintily so, he sounds educated- and more than a little frightened, at times, and at other times incredibly excited and interested in the minutest of detail.

Nicky is played by George, he's our new guy.

There follows an odd conversation- to be repeated in all of the visions. Daktari threatens a little but eventually decides that the “pasty creepy weak-man” is no threat.

Nicky, very obviously, plays nicely and tells the barbarian what he has discovered, which is that this place is some ancient tomb built by 'the people' (the elves) during their wars with dragonkind. It really is an ancient place- millennia old.

And yet the sword within was made by Durgeddin the Black, that's worth mentioning again.

But then the barbarian hears a noise, actually singing- someone is singing “Loving You”, by Minnie Ripperton. 

Daktari has been called. 

Nicky, alas, cannot hear the music.

The barbarian rushes off again and soon after, following the song, he discovers, in a chamber to the far south, the love of his life- a jet black pegasus style flying horse, just standing within a filthy chamber in the tomb.

The 'sky pony' is the source of the song, yes you read that right- the pegasus is singing at Daktari.




*The barbarian is so overcome he has a little cry... and his vision ends.*

Nicky, however, does not share the barbarian's view of events- the gaunt note-taker watches Daktari cavort and dance around a heap of large (horse) bones on the floor. It's not an edifying spectacle. 

Note, a little later on- after all of the visions are concluded (in the next session) the Dark Squad take more than a moment to tell each other about their dream observations. Of course, in game all of PCs can see what's going on- shared vision has been switch back on Fantasy Grounds Unity. They (the other players) cannot however interject (except to laugh) or help the PC in their vision.

Later, Daktari (with a '20' Survival check) remembers that the trees in Farrow Wood, in which the Dark Squad adventured very early on in their wanderings here, looked exactly like those in his vision.

Later still the PCs work out that the tomb that Daktari visited most likely contains the hidden weapons left by the Pact of the Wild Flame that they need to fight Ashardalon (see no. 8 on the PCs to-do list above).

Which brings us to Newt-




*Newt steps out of a stone portal (that's a clue), it's very warm here, and he can just see a sea of fire beyond the skull and bone strewn cave in which he stands.*

Note, Newt takes fire damage every turn here, not psychic damage- that's another clue.

But the tabaxi is moving very fast now because he's not got long in his vision- he took the longest to escape the maze, and beyond the cave- a river of fire, with stepping stones to cross.




*Newt loves this kind of thing*. Note, the sky is on fire too- that's nice (and yet another clue).*

*No, he doesn't. He hates this kind of thing. That's a clue.

The warlock, remarkably, makes his way safely across the fast moving stream of lava, and then into a series of caverns and ravines.

An old friend shows up...

It's the prostitute he slew all the way back in Neverwinter.

The cranky screaming streetwalker attempts to murder the warlock right back.




*She fails, but keeps on coming back for more, by the time newt escapes this area he has slain seven incarnations of this shrieking terror. The tabaxi however also gets punched, slapped and spat at repeatedly by his former victim.*

It would be fair to say that Newt isn't in a good mood at this point, although he has now worked out that he saw this place in his vision within the gnoll pyre (back at the Shrine of Savras, while his comrades were re-consecrating the place, and having their own vision).

So, Newt knows that Belphegor lies at the end of this chase- his fiendish sweetheart is waiting for him.

As I've said once or twice already- he's in a rush.

A little later, alas, Newt encounters “Colin”*, he's the tanarukk demon that Newt summoned in the fight against Garthok the Thunder Boar. The Thunder Boar killed Colin.

*Not his real name.

Newt remembers Colin begging him to be released- this while Garthok was repeatedly ripping Colin a new one, alas the tanurrak's pleas fell on deaf ears.

However... the warlock is a smart cookie, and so moments later Colin, after a well-worded Friend A Fiend spell, is left guarding Newt's back, and expecting a future promotion for his continued stalwart service.

He's a silver-tongued bastard, is Newt.

The tabaxi runs on, his fur still on fire, he briefly encounters a couple more incarnations of the dead hooker, and then makes it across another burning river and into a great iron tower- filled mostly with bones.




*He rushes on, and upstairs- to be at last with his Lord, Belphegor.*

And here at last is Newt's true master...




*Belphegor, the Pit Fiend, demands that Newt report, and the grinning tabaxi is in his element.*

Newt's report is basically everything that the Dark Squad have done so far, only in his version of events, well... It was mostly Newt that done it all. The rest of the Squad are referred to as something like, “fiddling reptiles”, or some such, more of a hindrance than a help.

Belphegor is happy with the warlock, and eager to reward him.

Newt is loving this.




*But then Jot appears, remember him- the quasit/imp that was trouble all the way back in the Sunless Citadel, and then showed up again in hell... which, of course, should be yet another clue. Like all of the dead folk that Newt has had to battle through to get to this meeting.*

But back to Jot, his line to Belphegor, clearly his boss- is something like, “I tawt I taw a puddy tat, I did! I did!”

Jot tells Belphegor that Newt has been seeing another fiend behind the Pit Fiend's back, basically he's promised his soul to another...

Belphegor is not happy.

Newt is not happy either (with Jot) but is more concerned with trying to prevent his master from incinerating him.

It gets ugly, but only briefly- because moments later Newt begins to fade out of existence, the last thing the tabaxi hears is Belphegor cursing him and ordering Jot to “fiddle with the aerial on the planar gyroscope and get HIM BACK!”

It's at this point that Newt realises that this isn't Newt's prophecy, this is the DM messing with the warlock.

But now Belphegor knows that Newt has been playing away with Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar.

He's screwed, but what kind of screwed is he?

Which brings us to Ram-




*The rogue suddenly finds himself gripping tight to the prow of an ancient and bone strewn sailing ship, roaring and crashing through the storm, the seas are wild and the night illuminated mostly by the flash of lightning.*

Also aboard the vessel are cowled half-orcs, and quite a few of them- Ram has seen these fellows before, they're Talos worshippers. 

Also chained to the prow is the animated skeleton of a giant, who wails and moans as the the ship carves its passage through the waves and spray.

The half-elf knows that he doesn't have long, and so after catching the waft of music from below he rushes on, down into the bowels of the ship. 




*There are dozens of skeletons at the oars, but also a cabin to explore down here, the rogue finds the map room, and quickly determines that the ship is heading for Saltmarsh.*

Down again and to the source of the song- within a forward space sits an armoured knight upon a throne, the knight's bones and body are fused with the ship. The vessel is alive (sorta), the knight captain and the great creaking boat are as one.




*Note Daktari, Newt & Vinnie/Owl are not in this prophecy, they're on the screen just because the shared vision thing on FGU was prevaricating, it was just easier to drop them on the map.*

Back to the story...

But the music? The soothing words and the strum of a lute, a much abused Tarbin Tul (bard, and ex-member of the Dark Squad) sings and plays to keep the undead master of the vessel becalmed. 

Also present in this moment is a pale-faced fellow, armoured in ancient plate, the young creepy-looking man is making notes.

This is Nicky of course, more strained chat follows when Ram discovers that Nicky can see him. The dhampir buck-toothed grins and waves at the rogue.

As with Daktari the rogue is taking no chances, particularly after he discovers that he can interact with Nicky. The rogue exchanges a few cursory words and learns from Nicky that the boat and the captain represent a sentient undead being- the Dreadnought. He then however gives Nicky a shove as he races off to explore further, remember Ram is really up against the clock here.




*In the bilges of the boat the rogue ends his voyage of discovery- there are slaves here, and one of them his Captain Stonebeard, Ram's old captain, the dwarf that rescued him from slavery. He needs, it seems, to return the favour.*

But then his prophecy/vision ends.

Note, George playing Nicky is great throughout the above, and the other prophecies that follow (next session)- delivering exposition in his very special way. I armed him with a few lines before the sessions, but the creepy, lisping and cowardly Nicholai was a joy to behold. Great work George.

Further note during the terminal discussion, after all of the prophecies have played out, the Dark Squad revisit Ram's vision, and remember that Skeel the vampire (spawn) they fought and killed in Burle had this to say-

"Enough of this, we have the bard and the Dreadnought is coming. My dark master will see you all in hell!”

So, that was the Dreadnought, and like he said- Tarbin has been captured, but- to what end, well the ship is on its way to the Saltmarsh region and so the Dark Squad are going to find out.

But that's all we had time for in this one, the visions/prophecies continue in the next one.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Damn, they've not even solved the old stuff and now there are two more invasions on the way. An adventurer's work is never done! 
Looking forward to hearing Nicky's story too. Thanks for the update!


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Excellent stuff indeed. More questions than answers, of course. Loving it.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #085: Into the Moon Pool Part 2.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick)
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


To the Moon Pool to glimpse the future.
Remember, we've got to find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Return to Fallowstone Holy, church of Oghma, pick up info (Witch's Tor & Pact of the Flame, although the Dark Squad probably know all about this stuff already). What else do you need to find out about? See above, and below.
Warn Ashby- the Soggy's (Sahuagin) are coming!
Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons left to fight Ashardalon.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 85, and yet another good 'un. But, I'm still behind in my write up here- we played session 86 last night, therefore this might be another short one.

So, in the Moon Pool and time for the second batch of visions/prophecies, next up then is... Newt.

Yep, that's right- Newt's first encounter here was not Moon Pool related, that was Belphegor calling his agent in for a chat, that didn't go well, the Pit Fiend is now aware that Newt has also promised his soul to another- Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar.

Basically, Newt is two-timing him.

It's worth noting that one of Belphegor's final lines included the following- “Him, he's not even a proper fiend!”, the Pit Fiend was talking about Humphrey. Newt is therefore now fretting a little, who or what is Humphrey?

But, that's for another time.

Let's get into the vision, but not before reminding ourselves that the PCs cannot be seen (or heard etc.) in their vision (except by Nicky) and they cannot interact (much) with their vision. Basically they're not really there...




*So, Newt suddenly finds himself in a small plain stone room, it's dark in here- there are stairs heading up. There's a single metal-looking door with a small square window in it- beyond the door the tabaxi can see a stone chamber of immense proportions. There are markings on the floor and walls of the cavernous stone chamber – although none that Newt recognizes. Also within the revealed chamber are what looks to be a large metal object, maybe two stored perhaps within the cavern.*

The warlock would investigate further but the portal before him is locked, he further notes that beside the door is a small metal box with a number of lights and buttons upon it, the lights are a variety of colours, and there are symbols on the buttons. He recognises the language- draconic, but cannot translate.

Frustrated Newt presses a series of random keys, a bright light suddenly illuminates yet more draconic text, then flashes brighter, insistent, but... Newt has no idea what is going on here.

He screams and caterwauls a little and then turns and rushes up the stairs, into...




*Another small stone chamber, with another door, and another window- through which the tabaxi spies an oddly illuminated dirty-ish passage or corridor, the light beyond the glass is glaring. The door here is also locked, and there's another identical keypad here too. Alas the thing is still incomprehensible. So, having already reached peek frustration point the warlock launches a fiery blast into the wall-mounted flashing box.*

The object resists the attack entirely.

But again, another very insistent light winks on and off- this one with vehemence, illuminating yet more draconic text.

Newt screams obscenities into the hollow space of the stairwell for a short while, and then... for the want of something better to do, he races up another flight of stairs.




*The chamber above?*

It's exactly the same as the one below, and now the tabaxi has started to note a few more things- the stone walls here are seamless- they must be magically wrought, the lights have an odd scratch and buzz, they flicker and shimmy and exude an unhealthy pallor- likewise magical he presumes. Even the balustrade on the railing he grips on the stairs is wrong, it appears to be made of some sort of slightly flexible shiny ceramic (maybe) the entire place somehow reminds him of Tao.

Up another flight of stairs and...




*It's exactly the same, another small stone chamber, another door- only a shadow moves across the viewing window of this portal. The tabaxi is quickly over, banging, screeching, screaming, caterwauling.*

This kind of thing-

“I AM NEWT THE MAGNIFICENT! I DEMAND ACCESS! LET ME OUT OF HERE OR IN THE NAME OF BELPHEGOR I WILL … I WILL... WILL.”

But truth be told Newt doesn't know what he will do, so he runs up another flight of stairs, the last- as it happens, and straight out of the door and onto the roof, or at least...




*There's a lot to take in, it's night, it's raining (which doesn't improve Newt's mood), he seems to be somewhere very high up, it's very foggy- although he can see that all around him are similar structures to the one on which he stands, in fact- there are dozens, perhaps even hundreds of them, as far as he can see.*

The roof area is illuminated by more garish lights, these lights however shape and dance all the while- there are a dozen or so screens each one of which produces a constant flow of images.

Newt watches the nearest screen- enthralled by the moving image, it shows a small but long-handled brush (seemingly made from the same flexible ceramic he saw below). A great hand and arm appears and manipulates a tube or small container of some sort, dispensing and distributing a white gummy like paste evenly onto the bristles of the aforementioned brush.

The hand appears again, grabs up the brush and... puts it bristle end first into an equally enormous mouth, and then for some unknown reason works the white paste into the teeth within the mouth, it brushes and scrubs, then rinses and spits. We see the mouth again- a smile, the teeth within shine. One pearl tooth crescents and births a starlight gleam that for a moment illuminates everything, even Newt's midnight soul.

Involuntarily Newt reaches for his own mouth, and then notices for the first time the wan-looking creepy-dude dressed in platemail that is staring at him, the figure looks as oddly out-of-place as Newt does, on the roof of the building. The wan figure points at Newt, and then points up.

Newt follows the arrow, he looks up.

In a gap in the clouds he sees the massive scaled body of a roiling serpent, the break in the clouds is only for a few seconds long but the movement of the scaled body across the space is continuous- no head, no tail, just the coils of a massive serpent.

Newt guestimates that the body of the great serpent is as large (as round) as the building on which he stands.

He stands mouth agape.

Then however the wan-fellow starts shouting at the tabaxi, bad idea- Newt's not having that. There follows the third in a series of weird conversation as Nicky introduces himself to Newt and vice-versa. Although, Newt goes straight to threat mode, it swiftly becomes apparent that Nicky's options are- answer the tabaxi warlock's questions, or prepare to be incinerated.

So, long story short- Nicky, he explains, is having a wild old time seemingly skipping from one marvellous and interesting place to another, lost in some sort of malfunctioning gate- actually a magical mirror, Nicky further explains. Newt doesn't understand all/much/any of this, but he doesn't let that bother him, because he has more questions that Nicky needs to answer, like-

WHERE THE FLIP-DICKINGS ARE WE?

Nicky mostly shrugs, he offers the answer, “in an alternative future space”, but Newt does not recognise those words in that order.

WHAT IN THE NAME OF MIGHTY BELPHEGOR IS GOING ON HERE?

Just to make absolutely clear, Newt is doing an awful lot of shouting at this point.

This question generates a little more traction. Nicky can only tell the tabaxi what he has seen so far- the great snake/serpent above, oft glimpsed through the clouds and always in constant motion, and the two strange looking fellows- an elf and a dwarf (best guess) that proceeded Newt up the stairs.

This pair went through the door over there.

Neither Newt nor Nicky can read or else make much sense of the moving picture screens, the great serpent up above roils and flexes... but there's nothing else to keep Newt entertained up on the roof, and he knows he doesn't have long in his vision (he was last out to escape the maze, remember).

“Come with me, you creepy fool. And be useful or else I will incinerate you, understand?”

Nicky nods at Newt, turns to a fresh page on his shield-clipboard and continues to make notes, stumbling after the tabaxi in his ill-fitting platemail, and into the building on the rooftop into which the elf and dwarf passed earlier.

The place is... it's all hard bright lights, with more brightly coloured surfaces- a small reception area, a machine/device hums, another screen shows more glaring images, and weirder still there's a goblin, only... Well, the female goblin is wearing white skin-tight leggings, large clumpy white shoes (massively cushioned and with twinkling lights), a tiger-print top with protruding shoulder pads, and the largest pair of glasses that the tabaxi has ever seen. What's more the female goblin's hair seems to have been styled and made to stand up from her head. It is bouffant, and for a moment Daktari comes to mind.

The goblin seems to be shouting in its foul and unintelligible tongue through an open door into the unseen chamber beyond, more goblin voices sound from in there. But... Newt leads Nicky on.

Note, fortuitously every portal that Newt aims for is opened by another equally gaudily dressed goblin, even as he approaches the door- every time. Serendipity?




*Keep in mind no-one here can see this pair.*

There are more chambers in the building complex, and more goblins- two hunched over smaller moving image screens, the pair entirely engrossed with the events that play out before them.




*There's a chamber with what looks to be a bar, another with a table at which more goblins gamble, and eventually- in an office all the way through the building are the two individuals that Nicky saw enter here earlier.*

The elf and the dwarf.




*There's something about this pair, Newt thinks.*

It takes a while for the cogs in Newt's brain to turn, and time goes on... all the way to the point at which the Newt's vision/prophecy comes to an end, and he (and Nicky) fade from this reality.

But... he's got it.




*He's worked out who they are.*

The tabaxi finds himself back in the Moon Pool, grinning.

The elf and the dwarf, they've both made changes but, it was Buggles and Gwen.

But that's enough of that revelation.

Vinnie suddenly finds himself before an open doorway, he enters in- a stone walled and floored chamber, it looks to be dwarven work- he's seen a lot of it of late, a storeroom in a dwarven holdfast, Vinnie thinks (or else guesses).




*The druid however is in a rush, and keen to get to the interesting part of his vision, room after room follows- all of it, he's certain, screams dwarven- there are statues here to the dwarven gods, and runic inscriptions and prayers and pleas, and eventually, at last, there's a door that leads... outside.*




*Note the place thus far has proved to be empty, uninhabited.*




*The door to outside.*

That is until now.

Vinnie is back up in the heavens, he's standing on a large stone perch or platform, situated on a vast ball of rock floating high in the heavens. As he strides forward he becomes very aware of the extent of this rocky world, he spots the edge, beneath him is the blue-green swirl of Toril.




*There are two other things, or rather persons, to note here.*

The first is Nicky, the wan pasty-looking fellow in the platemail. Nicky waves at Vinnie in welcome, offers half a smile, and then gets back to making notes. The dhampir cleric of twilight stands atop a rune inscribed dais, a shimmering curtain of force constrains him to this place.

The second thing, or person, is actually a goddess.

“Vincenzo Del Vino, I am Sehanine Moonbow, and you... are very much at my service.”

Sehanine, elven goddess of the moon (and secrets), possesses a beauty beyond the constraints of mortality, beyond the constraints of Toril. She sparkles, she dazzles, and Vinnie swoons.




*For a while he stutters through a lot of platitudes and compliments in his broken French accent, and then Sehanine explains.*

“You have seen Tao, and much of the game- you must have questions, I will answer some of them, and as truthfully as I can. Your first question is?”

Note, Sehanine (and the DM) further makes it clear that Vinnie's questions must be precise/exact, not just rambling enquiries, no version of- “What's going on here?”. The goddess also makes it clear, she does not know everything, she does not possess all of the answers.

The druid prevaricates a while but eventually (with a little help from his friends) gets his questions straight, and the answers he receives are-

That the Eyes in the Night were on the same quest as the Dark Squad, however they failed in their attempt. There follows a short discussion about the cyclical nature of history.

That Antonio De La Crane, the version of Vinnie from the Eyes in the Night adventuring party, ran home to his father's house, or at least one of them- the goddess doesn't know where he is exactly, only that Antonio remains in the place he fled to.

And lastly, that Ub is a primordial being, perhaps even the first primordial being, he has been on Toril from the start (pretty much) even before many of the gods. Ub, it is said- although Sehanine does not possess the details, betrayed another primordial being (name unknown) that took the form of a great serpent. Ub and the great serpent have been at loggerheads ever since, this feud- Sehanine states, has been working towards a showdown for quite some time. That time is obviously approaching.

Sehanine offers a few more details about Ub, and confirms the fact that the primordial seems to favour dwarven form (and forms, like Durgeddin the Black), and has already made links (and deals, she thinks) with the dwarven gods. As she stated earlier- Ub has been around for a long time.

The last act of Sehanine is to introduce the lost and desperate Nicholai to Vincent, and to charge the druid with looking after the fine fellow. Nicky's story will appear here courtesy of his diary, and so I'll leave it up to George (who plays Nicky) to furnish you with the details.

Then, we're all back at the Moon Pool.




*Much more chatter follows as Nicky makes his formal introductions, and then the various members of the Dark Squad attempt to unravel all that have just seen and experienced.*

Following this more chatter with Wildroot as the treant guardian of the Pact of the Wild Flame makes clear what the Dark Squad have to do to join the organisation.

Which (updated) are-

To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons left to fight Ashardalon, located in the dragon-in-flight shaped burial mound in Farrow Woods.

To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor, located in the Drowned Forest (situated in the Mere of the Dead Men) for the coming of the starfall. This means clear it out- there maybe hags, fey, undead or else who knows what type of bad things there.

To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown.

That done the Dark Squad depart, they'll be back to the Moon Pool when they have accomplished the above tasks.

Then back to Burle, and then on to the Falcon's Nest, the Dark Squad have lots of jobs to do- lots of treasure items (both Bags of Holding are full) are packed up and sent on a cart back to Saltmarsh, the gang have a fence (Winston) who sells all of these items for them.

More chatter with the Falcon, although no new revelations, and then goodbye to Inverna, the sidekick fighter is further rewarded for her stalwart work, the cool elven maiden has a good word for all of her new friends (except Newt, of course) and will miss the Dark Squad terribly.

Then, a day or so later, and the Dark Squad are on the road, and all mounted again- Newt buys a new horse (Black Death his previous mount was killed by an Ankheg) and Nicky buys himself a fat little pony (called Alouicious). But here's the thing, the plan is/was to head off to Fallowstone Holy, a church of Oghma & Deneir (Knowledge & Writing) in Fallowstone. The priests there have been doing some research for the Dark Squad.

But...

But...

Nicky has had a good look at the Dark Squad's map, here it is-




*And he really wants to go to Ubton, because... well, Ubton- the town of Ub.*

Note, Ubton has been on the PCs map for... well about session 30-something. The PCs however only learned of Ub about 20 or so sessions ago.




*So, hiding in plain sight (middle-ish of the map).*

Four or so hours later and the Dark Squad are in Ubton, which is an immaculately kept, and well made, fortified settlement- the walls, Vinnie notes, are all dwarven work.




*The adventurers head for the Inn- it's called the White Dwarf, and the signboard depicts- well, Ub (who also looks like Durgeddin the Black), a bald and bearded small pale dwarf. Good food and ale follow, and then after spending a little coin, a story. The tavern owner is happy to explain, Ubton was built by a dwarf called Ub, nearly three centuries past, or at least Ub paid for and helped to build the walls that surround the town.*

The Dark Squad are suitably aghast, they have lots of questions, but alas the tavern owner doesn't have the answers (at least not all of them), perhaps the Dark Squad should have a chat with Durgan Ub, son of the town's founder, he's the captain of the guard here.

But that's all we have time for this session.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Son of...Ub? Curiouser and curiouser. Excellent reveals again, well played sir


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*​*
The Diary of Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev-*

Dear diary,

It has been a truly strange and wonderful day.

My fall, it seems, was only the first of many:

The cave in which I found myself was fascinating, the ancient murals on the walls seemed to tell a tale of a great war raging in the distant past, observed from on high by a remote tribe.

I only had a few hours to make notes however, as the clouds or mist at the corner of my vision began to spread, and again I found myself falling.

I only stayed an hour or so in the next place, a true shame, for I have never seen it’s like before. Desolate rocky ground on all sides, the vast night sky stretching from horizon to horizon, and a lone structure, a tavern sitting surrounded by floating ships.

I barely had time to take in all the sights, and found that not only could I not be seen or heard, I could only touch things with great effort. But far too soon the mist closed in again, dragging me to the next destination.

I must admit, my entrance was even less dignified than usual, I recovered my senses only to see a giant dragon skull directly in front of me in the dark! I may have uttered a most embarrassing shriek, before realising that the beast was long dead. Thankfully nobody was around to hear me.

At least, not at first; a few minutes later a hugely muscled, middle-aged man (with truly fabulous hair) barrelled into the room and began asking me questions. He seemed to think he was dreaming, and after a short conversation about the tomb, and much prodding to verify that I was real, he grabbed the beautiful sword embedded in the dragon skull and rushed off down a corridor shouting about ponies. Most peculiar.

I followed and found him kneeling with tears in his eyes over the desiccated corpse of a horse, though how he knew it was there, or why he was so moved, I could not say. Before I could ask, I was whisked away to the next place, or possibly, as the large man said the next *vision*.

The first thing I became aware of was music, and the swaying motion of a ship. Though I have never been to sea, the creaking of stressed wood and the roar of the waves made me certain.

I found myself on the deck of a ship, a most unusual ship. Heavily decorated with bone, and wreathed in ghostly light, it moved through the storm with no apparent input from the crew.

They were a strange lot, orcs marked with the symbols of Talos, the storm god. Unable to interact with them, I decided to go looking for the source of the music.

In what appeared to be the captain's quarters I found a strange scene: a bard, sagging with exhaustion, serenading an undead being that appeared to be fused to the hull of the ship.
It was here I was accosted by another ruffian, this one a swarthy, lean man with cold eyes.
As before, he seemed to believe our situation to be a vision, and after satisfying himself that I knew little more than he (and verifying my solidity with another round of prodding), he ran off to explore the ship further. Both of these men seemed to be in a rush, I wonder if they were being dragged through multiple places as I was? I shall have to ask.

I had begun to observe unsettling trends in these "visions"; each one was a more outlandish setting than the last, and the person I encountered more aggressive. I should therefore not have been surprised to find myself in what appeared to be the future and being threatened with fire magic by an incredibly tall cat-man. I suppose I should be grateful that he did not feel the need to prod at me with his clawed hands.

It was hard to give him my full attention, however, as the storm-filled sky appeared to be shrouding a serpentine form, titanic, and apparently without beginning or end. A writhing mass of coils in the night sky.

With little time to explore this strange world of smooth stone and glaring bright lights, we decided to follow two figures I had seen enter a low building, set into the rooftop upon which we stood.

We found a group of goblins apparently engaged in some combination of business and leisure, and a strange pairing of an Elf and a female Duregar. The cat man seemed to know the two and continued trying to catch their attention until the vision faded once more.

My final destination was quite different from the rest. As had become usual I was falling through swirling mist, but instead of waking in a strange new place I felt gentle hands catch me and place me upon my feet.

What I saw there, dear diary, has changed my life forever. Before me stood the most graceful and beautiful being I have ever seen. A near palpable aura of restful calm filled her presence, and her voice was sweeter than any music written. She seemed puzzled, and a little amused, by my tale, and bid me wait, for she had business with another caller soon to arrive.

I could have waited there, basking in her presence, forever.

The visitor and the lady spoke of a number of things, but I must admit I caught little - save her name: Sehanine Moonbow.

I have never felt such peace as I did in her gentle presence, such joy as when she accepted my offer of service.

Even now it is a marvel, I feel her power upon me like a cool balm during a fever. I want nothing more than to serve and share this feeling with any who are in need.

She charged me with aiding these strange few I met in our shared visions, to help them save the (or possibly _their)_ world from destruction, and to the best of my ability I shall do so.

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Yeah, but what's his story before all that ???????


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Yeah, but what's his story before all that ???????



George/Nicholai will fill in the details, promise.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #086: Revelations.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


Return to Fallowstone Holy, church of Oghma, pick up info (Witch's Tor & Pact of the Flame, although the Dark Squad probably know all about this stuff already). What else do you need to find out about? See below.
Warn Ashby- the Soggy's (Sahuagin) are coming!
Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons left to fight Ashardalon, these are in a dragon-in-flight shaped barrow in Farrow Woods.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 86, and a cracker (although not lots happened- except chatter and revelations) and I've almost caught up at last.

The Dark Squad, after their Moon Pool visions, have decided to stop off in Ubton, a town that has adorned their map of the region for quite some time, the town of Ub, that may be worth investigating. The settlement, as it turns out (or else the fortified walls) were constructed (paid for) by a dwarf called Ub, he found the town effectively nearly three hundred years ago.





*Ubton, the town of Ub, and it really is a very nice place- well maintained and, well... just really nice.*

And as the Dark Squad have discovered, Ub's son- Dargan Ub still lives and works here, he's the captain of the watch, and so a visit is on the cards. It takes a while to locate Dargan, but eventually- after a strained explanation the Dark Squad get a chance to question the son of Ub.

As stated above, this isn't an easy conversation, keep in mind the Squad are of the opinion that Ub is/was a primordial and/or god-like-being (shaped like a dwarf) who has been on Toril since the very beginning. How do you tell someone that? So, we go around the houses, and Vinnie and Nicky in tandem are a delight, even Newt gets involved- and he's polite with it.

Yep, you read that right. I've no idea what was going on.

But here's the thing, Vinnie makes sure that neither he nor his compatriots let the cat out of the bag, the questions asked are with regard to the activities of the Eyes in the Night, the adventuring party that included Ub in its ranks.

And so... after much chatter the Squad learn that Ub abandoned his son and wife (now deceased) when Dargan was just eight years old (200+ years ago), Ub went adventuring, never to return- his loss broke Dargan's mother's heart. As I said, it's a hard conversation, but the PCs say all the right things, are very sympathetic, and as importantly some of them roll stupid high with their checks.

At one point the chatty pair (Vinnie and Nicky) managed five checks in a row all 20+ with their charm offensive.

So moved is Dargan that he takes the time to lead the Squad into the basement of the town hall, in which languishes a life-size stone statue of a short, plainly dressed dwarf- the figure has a coin in his hand. The coin is, of course, a maze button- not a real one (the PCs make lots of checks) but a sculpted version of the real thing. This is Ub, but the PCs have seen him before, as Durgeddin the Black on a sarcophagi in the Glitterhame, all the way back in the Forge of Fury adventure. Also, on another sarcophagi in the dwarven halls beneath Squabblepot, and... in statue form along with the Dwarven gods, in the passageway chambers that lead to Tao.

Ub, pardon the pun, is becoming ubiquitous.

But, that's all there is to find out from Dargan, the Dark Squad learn that Ub was a family dwarf before he was an adventurer.

He's had many lives, it seems.

Then, the Dark Squad are back on the road, they want to get to Fallowstone Holy, to find the answers to the questions they asked there earlier, they hired/paid the adherents of Oghma and Deneir to do the research.




*The road to Fallowstone, note the Witch Wood, and in it the Bandit's Lair- that becomes relevant a little later, keep reading...*

The trip is uneventful, all summer country lanes and beautiful weather, nothing untoward, they make their way to the temple and soon after get into action- more chatter. Just to say the Dark Squad have more questions/topics/subjects that they're keen to employ the good folk here to further examine, so- there's plenty to be done here.




*Fallowstone Holy, with Sister Annabolezia (Deneir) and Brother Schenk (Oghma).*

In fact so keen are the Dark Squad to regale the brothers and sisters of the temple with their tales, and in doing so get a bunch more questions asked, that they eventually persuade the fellows here to allow them to stay the night. The Dark Squad are very generous with their donations, and also keen to spend more money on a variety of other research subjects.

They learn, that-

The Pact of the Wild Flame is/was an ancient elven organisation purported to have been active in this region, although- a very long time ago. The only recent (well, fairly recent- 200+ years ago) mention of the organisation is in the histories of Lowden, the local guards there reported a battle outside of the town taking place on Witch Hill (in the Witch Wood). Involved in the fracas was a local, and somewhat renown (at the time), adventuring party lead by a dwarf called Ub, versus a dragon (possibly black) and forces that may have belonged to either the Red Wizards of Thay or the Cult of the Dragon.

Note, the PCs have been to Witch Wood, they chased a bunch of bandits back to their lair there, actually within the bandit lair itself Newt unleashed a pair of wights on himself and the rest of the Squad. After the battle was won the Dark Squad noted that the wights were Thayan warriors (in life), so... that fits with the above.

And the Eyes in the Night, it seems, were also good at their job.

We move on...

To the Witch's Tor, which was the other topic the Dark Squad asked the priest's here to examine, but again- the PCs have since learned a lot more about this place, including its location, but the new info is that the Witch's Tor is a very modern name for a haunted spot in the Drowned Forest, said latterly to be inhabited by spooky lights (and possibly the undead, dark fey, hags- that kind of thing).

But that's not the news- the Witch's Tor is actually an ancient elven ruin, from millennia past, one of many such ruins that can be found in the Mere of the Dead Men, its archaic elven names translates as- the beacon gate.

So, that fits too, and now the Dark Squad are on a roll.

There follows another hour or so (real time) of chatter, and more questions- many of which will require more research, basically the info will not be available for at least a tenday, and the PCs are paying premium rates, they spend/donate the best part of 500gp here.

But, there are more revelations.

The Dark Squad ask the priest's about the three missing adventurers, members of the Eyes in the Night, that they are looking for...

Giggles, the wild elf, no information available, alas.

Antonio De La Crane, well- that's local news, 200+ years ago and the De La Cranes were the big money in the Saltmarsh region, Antonio was however the last male sire, and he, well he was murdered by...

Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit, a halfling ex-pirate/smuggler, from Lowhill, a halfling village situated just outside of Saltmarsh. Or so the story goes, although Rambles was never caught or tried for the slaying.

So, a little more information to add to the investigation.

Then early the next day, rise and shine, and back on the road- next stop- Ashby, to tell the good folk there that the soggy's (sahuagin) are coming.

Another beautiful late spring, early summer's day and the Dark Squad are making good time...




*Here they all are, the Dark Squad on their mounts- note Ram is on Spartacus, his giant goat, while leading his riding horse- Carruthers. Vinnie is mounted on his riding horse- Persephone. Daktari on his warhorse- Ramvin (paid for by Ram & Vinnie). Nicky is perched on Alouicious, his very fat pony. While Newt is grumbling on the back of Unlucky Colin, his nervous third mount (clue: his previous two mounts died/killed by the warlock).*

Then, there are lots of noises coming from over the hill on the road ahead, screeching and shouting, and... goblins, note the PCs at this juncture made five perception checks (or similar) and the lowest was... well, over 20.

Therefore less than a minute later when a trail of goblin wolf (and worg) riders coming rushing down the road, and across the nearby fields, well- there's a Spike Growth spell waiting for them, and also Daktari and Nicky standing in the middle of the road as bait.




*The PCs have parked their horses and are about their business, note Nicky's theory here was to talk to the goblins to see what they wanted. Not bad, but then he rolled a '4' on his initiative, and then the war started. *

It's a massacre, and particularly so because the encounter is 1000 XP worth of goblins and wolves, no threat at all, but the Dark Squad go hog heaven and a majority of the enemy get shredded, blasted, and/or maimed in short order.




*Berk, a forest goblin archer, he ended up stranded in Vinnie's Spike Growth spell clutching onto the waystone in the road, trying desperately not to get shot by Newt or Ram, and to not fall into the Spike Growth, he saw what it did to the wolf he was riding. *

Berk lives for approx. six more seconds.




*Nimby, forest goblin worg rider. Six seconds later Ram manages to shoot an arrow through the goblin's head from nearly 100 feet away. Nimby's head explodes like a ripe cantaloupe.*




*So, in order of circles- Vinnie's Spike Growth with Berk still holding onto the waystone within. Nicky's Twilight-Healing nonsense, and then Vinnie drops a Plant Growth (the real big circle). Why? You'd have to ask him.*

The fight is done in just over ten seconds.

But here's the thing, a little later the Squad discover that the goblin loot is, well... stuff that they have clearly robbed from a house/home nearby.

And so it proves, the Dark Squad- lead by Daktari and Vinnie, find their way following the goblin's trail to a large-ish house (clearly not a peasant's abode) a little way off the road, the place has clearly been attacked.




*"Helloooooooooooooooooo!"*

The Dark Squad cautiously head in, 'hello'ing and making their presence known, no replies- and the rooms here are a mess, with blood aplenty pooled in places on the floor, and on the furniture, the ceiling and the walls.

That's not good.

There's a sound- upstairs, a loud thump.




*Ram is sent up to investigate, and soon after it all gets a little bit crazy.*

Over the course of the next few minutes various items of furniture snatch themselves up from their resting places and hurl themselves at members of the Dark Squad. Daktari gets framed by a large landscape picture as it slams down from the wall on top of him, Ram gets hit by a chair, but... there are no enemies to see.




*The rest of the Dark Squad come running, except for Newt, he heads outside, you'd have to ask him why.*

The PCs are on the look out for anything odd/strange- what's going on here? The smarter members of the gang are shouting out for the violence to stop. Nicky and Vinnie very quickly work out that they are likely dealing with the angry spirits of those that (recently) died here (maybe, it's a working theory).

Eventually, after several more attacks the pair (Nicky & Vinnie) manage to calm the violence, and then figure out a way to communicate with the malevolence- paper and pencil are deployed and a moment later the pencil is picked up and used, the scrawl says- “they killed us!”

It must be said however that Newt deals with a similar situation, in a different room in the house, and in his own inimitable way. He offers the equally violent spirit that he encounters (it threw a bed frame at him) a one way trip to hell to sit at his master's side (is he referring to Belphegor or Far-Fer-Nar, who knows). Remarkably (after a '20') Newts threats have the same reaction, the violent spirit quietens.

So, that's nice.

But it's also the end of the session.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Alamaias

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Yeah, but what's his story before all that ???????



I did a previous entry in the was of a character bio, will tidy it up (work permitting) and either post it or have goonalan drop It with the next session


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #087: The Soggy's Are Coming!

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo (played by Jim) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


Warn Ashby- the Soggy's (Sahuagin) are coming!
Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Awaiting new answers to new questions from the priests at Fallowstone Holy, info will be sent to Saltmarsh for around the 10th of Kythorn (June).
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons left to fight Ashardalon, these are in a dragon-in-flight shaped barrow in Farrow Woods.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 87, and we seem to be on a roll again, it was superb, although its mostly lots of chatter, and a revelation or two, and I've caught up at last.

So, the Dark Squad are in a house just off the beaten track that has very recently been attacked by a bunch of goblin wolf riders, forest goblins as it happens, and the Falcon has told the PCs that these fellows mostly inhabit the Dreadwood. Although, it's goblin season at the moment, time for goblin warriors to venture out to prove their worth, claim a little glory for themselves and their tribe.

The PCs have just calmed the two spirits inhabiting the upper floor of the bloody abode, and so the chatter continues for a while, or at least Vinnie and Nicholai take it in turns to ask questions of the spirits who are writing their answers manipulating a pencil to scrawl on paper supplied by the Squad.

The Squad also take the time to return all of the items that the recently slaughtered goblins had on their person, all of which was no doubt stolen from this place. But the spirits are still unsettled, unable to pass on, and the cause-

“Where are your mortal wemains, oh iwate spiwits, so that we may lay them to west?” Nicholai lisps and enquires.

“Below” is the scrawled reply.




*Note this is George's PC screens, and it looks lush- there's even some pictures of the fab four (the players) to the right. From top to bottom, introducing George who plays Nicholai, Bear who plays Newt, Jim playing Vinnie & Daktari, and Kev guiding Ram. That's me at the bottom- I don't have a camera on my PC which cost me nearly £300 from Tesco, ten or so years ago (it's made by Palitoy, I think).*

The basement is a nasty looking place, and... the packed earth floor here is uneven, in places, and it's soon discovered that there are bodies buried here, four of them. The first is dug up, and... the Squad have no idea who the fellow is. A young-ish male human, who looks to have been much abused but most likely died when his throat was cut, possibly three or so months ago.

We'll get to the other three bodies in a while, because there's also a door down here, bolted shut from the outside (this side) and within, well... Ram can hear something or someone moving about.

The rogue, when the rest of the Squad are positioned and ready, springs the door open and staggering into the doorway comes a zombie, a female figure in a cotton dress in her mid-40's, perhaps- recently deceased (and then reanimated). It seems she suffered before her execution. Oddly, for such a fresh corpse, the shambling undead is riddled with maggots.

It gets nasty, more nasty than the Dark Squad accounted for initially, there's a second zombie in the newly revealed room, a young girl- similarly tortured, killed and reanimated, and likewise maggot infested.




*The shambling undead emerge, that's Vinnie's Moonbeam just behind the pair, and that greyish circle before the druid, that's a freshly spewed swarm of maggots. Classy! Note Daktari has already taken a couple of hits, while Ram is about to take a pasting. My dice!*

The first thing to note is the zombies hit hard- tearing at Ram and Daktari, both PCs are bloodied in a matter of seconds (two claw attacks each for piercing plus necrotic damage = 3d6 + whatever per hit, and they keep on hitting).

What's worse both zombies also spew torrents of maggots at random targets, it also helps that the undead pair have just short of 100 hit points each at the start of the encounter.

A little later, after Vinnie has unleashed his Moonbeam and the zombie pair have been shoved back into their former cell- great work by Newt with his Eldritch/Fiery Blasts (can't remember which it was). Anyway, Nicholai wanders too close to the action- while shutting and securing the door to lock the undead back in- the cleric of Twilight is swathed in maggoty-spew.

Note, all of the PCs used Inspiration Points to re-roll failed saves to avoid the maggoty-spew, they figured out very quickly that nothing good was going to come of suffering this attack. Alas, Nicholai's Dex save re-roll is another failure.

A short while later and the dhampir can feel the maggots, they've crawled inside his armour and are eating away at his flesh. A very rushed application, by Ram, of a dose of Keoghtom's Ointment (Cure Disease) saves the day.

Note, at this point Nicholai was taking 2d6 damage per turn as the maggots burrowed deeper into his flesh.

Meantime the now very badly wounded maggot wreathed zombies smash their way back out of their former cell, and wander back into the fight, but the pair are mostly broken at this point- particularly as the Moonbeam has been searing their flesh all the while.

The rest of the fight takes seconds, although both zombies- when they fall, spew out one last swarm of grotesque squirming maggots. Newt clears these away with more Fiery Blasts.




*The grey-ish circle is another pile of maggoty spew.*

The fight is won.

Although much healing is needed by Ram and Daktari.

Then, after a brief rest, follow more investigations, and eventually exhumations.

Then chatter is about trying to make sense of what has been discovered here.

The two zombies were the inhabitants here, a mother and daughter- killed by goblins less than eight hours earlier, both had been tortured/abused before death. The Dark Squad also remember back to the goblin wolf riders they fought earlier on the road, Ram recalls that one of the buggers that got away was riding a Worg (so, probably a boss) and now the rogue thinks back- the creature looked like a shaman, or else a witch doctor.

So, the goblins did this- killed the folks here and then raised them as maggoty zombies (note, the pair were actually Kyuss Zombies with added flavour-build).

But, what about the four bodies that are interred in the cellar here? Well, they've been dead and in the ground here for between one and three months, they were all killed here- singularly at different times, their throats cut. Although, there are signs that the chamber that the zombies were corralled in had been put to similar use in the past. These poor fellows were obviously also tortured before they were offed.

At this point the Dark Squad are thinking that the mother and daughter are responsible for the murdered bodies in the basement, but... well, that doesn't sit right.

But then the rest of the house gets searched and... a half-finished letter is found, dated yesterday- it looks as if the author was disturbed mid-sentence, possibly by the goblin's attack. The letter is written to the author's sister, in Saltmarsh (presumed), and tells a sad tale. The recent death of the writer's husband, and in terrible circumstance, and the fact that they (the author and her daughter, Rachel) have had to move to their present location, because of their lack of money. The author seems in all respects sane and normal, an educated woman suffering the loss of her husband and her former life.

The letter is signed by Anna Maria Blevins, wife of Alfred Blevins.

Blevins, perhaps you remember, fell foul of the Dark Squad (and the Slagg brothers) very early on in the PCs adventures here. Blevins was an arsehole, and a racist, and... well, not a nice fellow, he managed the warehouse that the PCs had to collect a variety of stuff from to take back to Farhill Mine.




*That's Blevins in the warehouse, all the way back in session 34.*

However, a little later on in their adventures the PCs discovered that Blevins had been captured, beaten and then burnt to death in a place called Hecse Field, just outside of the village of Ravendale. Which isn't that far from here.




*Hecse Field, and the remains of Alfred Blevins, all the way back in session 49a.*

So, who killed what, killed who?

To make clear.

The bodies, all dockworkers and the like from Saltmarsh- Ram thinks one of the dead also worked at the Blevin's warehouse, have all been dead here for at least a month, the oldest three months.

Blevins' was kidnapped, tortured and then incinerated about two tendays ago.

Anna Maria & Rachel Blevins only moved into this place two or three days ago.

They didn't stay long, the goblins killed them yesterday.

There's little else to find, although much more head-scratching and second guessing for a little while. Daktari in the meantime digs graves for Anna Maria and Rachel Blevins. Newt attempts to pay tribute to this terrible tragedy by setting the house on fire, you'll note I used the word 'attempts' there, because... Newt doesn't get his way.

Here's a thing, the dynamic has changed (or is changing, finding a new equilibrium) in the Dark Squad, viz- Newt is usually able to talk Vinnie around to his way of thinking (sorta), and Ram generally doesn't give a stuff, and so he gets away (quite a lot) with his petty arson, but now... Well, Vinnie doesn't think torching the building is a good idea, and nor does Nicholai, and then... Ram has an opinion, and the rogue's opinion is- “No.”

Note, Ram always has an opinion, it just so happens that most often his opinion is- “Whatever.”

We circle for a while, with Newt cajoling- the conflagration will be a marvellous denouement to the deceased's, no doubt, humdrum lives, that kind of thing, but... “No.”

And so the Dark Squad mount up and head on, there's enough light in the day- down the road to the small town of Omust, Vinnie and Ram stop off to tell the authorities there about the situation at the Blevins House, eventually giving a statement (over a late lunch) to the local Sgt. in the Inn.




*The Old Dwarf Inn.*

What now?

The signboard for the establishment depicts an old dwarf, arms folded over his copious beard, and depicted on the back of both of the old dwarf's hands are tattooed- a pair of maze buttons.

As it turns out the inn was built and very possibly formerly run by a dwarf, called Ub, although that was centuries past or so the present owner tells them when Omust was just half-a-dozen families and a permanent camp for wood cutters and charcoal burners.

Bloody hell!

You wait ages for one Ub to turn up, and then all of a sudden six come along.

As stated last time, he's Ub-iquitous.

But there's nothing else to find here, and so- the Squad are in a rush to get to Ashby, remember- the Soggy's are coming! And so they head off, attempting to urge their mounts on all the way to the village.

Note, Ashby has retained a place in the Dark Squad's heart, it was the start of Newt- the happy-go-lucky, big-spending, Newt the Magnificent. 

Back when he was way less creepy.

Anyway, the Squad are therefore unhappy to see in the last light of day, roiling back smoke issuing from the spot down the road that is Ashby.

The Squad whip/urge/Fireball* their mounts in an attempt to race to save the good folk there, the last time they were in Ashby they swore to defend the place with their lives. It seems an opportunity has arisen.

*The Squad have to make Handle Animal/Ride checks in order to urge their already tired mounts to go faster, Newt fails spectacularly (although, not a '1') and so reverts to plan B. The tabaxi warlock aims a Fireball behind his mount, Unlucky Colin, but close enough for the riding horse to feel the lick of the flame at its rear.

Unlucky Colin finds third, fourth and then very soon after fifth gear, Newt makes more checks to hang on to the terrified beast (and remarkably does so).

Vinnie and Daktari are well ahead of the race however, and are therefore the first to see that the burning and black smoke come from the stubble fields surrounding, the village itself looks to be in great shape, and soon after dozens of the locals have come out to see...

The Return of the Dark Squad.

There is cheering.




*Ashby!*

Newt arrives, at speed, and on a still panicked Unlucky Colin, and then with a Handle Animal '20' he manages the ultimate dismount, while scattering copper coins, landing after a somersault- with his lute in his hands and a song on his lips.

Newt the Magnificent is back in town.

The crowd go wild. chanting his name.

Ten minutes later and wherever the Dark Squad (Newt) go, so does the crowd- the twenty or thirty hanger's-on are eventually persuaded to head off to the Red Dragon Inn, ostensibly to tell the halfling proprietor- Stiggy Hatpeg, that Newt is back, and that he'll be performing there this evening.

Meantime the adults go and see the authority figures here- Lukas Gnarlyfisk (village speaker/headman) and Ludwig Clamzucker (priest of the Sea), Daktari tells the pair about his and Newt's terrible vision.

The text from session 73-

_An invisible wave of mental anguish washes through the chamber as the great stone door lurches upwards, and open, into a concealed cavity. The terror wave (alas) affects only Newt and the Sky Pony barbarian (the others passed their wisdom saves).

The pair, while squealing and hooting in fear, suffer a vision, it's this-

A bunch of nasty looking sea creatures (identified by Daktari as 'Soggys' = Sahuagin) arise from the waves and clamber up and onto the docks of a pleasant-looking sleepy sea-side village. Seconds later, as the gibbering Dark Squad pair watch on, and the people of this unknown place begin to suffer- to pay with their lives. The soggys set about about their terrible slaughter under the watchful eye of some larger leader type, although neither Newt nor Daktari can make out who or what this creature/person is (they both failed their checks)._

Note, a little later the pair work out that the village seen in the vision was Ashby.

Back to the here and now-

But, well- Lukas doesn't think so, everything is well with the world of Ashby- the crops are good and the weather, and fishing, is better still. Ludwig smiles along with the village headman as he dismisses the Dark Squad's concerns, but Vinnie spots that the priest of the Sea has just skipped a beat.

A while later Ludwig gets the Dark Squad to himself, he too has a story to tell, and now he's worried, very worried- he also had a dream about a tenday ago. In his dream he saw a sea devil (a sahuagin/soggy) in the opening to a sea cave just a few miles up the coast from Ashby. Ludwig knows this place, it's called Salt Cave, and in times of trouble it is one of the places that the inhabitants of the village can flee to. The place is out the way, and only accessible from the sea. Some of the village folk also use the cave to... well, store things, smuggled things, nothing untoward- mostly just rum, grog and the like.

Anyway, long story short, Ludwig had the same dream again two nights ago, and so yesterday he sent two local fishermen Bobby & Trevor Hopscotch to take a look, but they've not returned...

Note, the DM at this point delights in telling the players, after Daktari and Newt's vision above (Session 73) I put a date on when the sahuagin invasion of Ashby would happen, the Dark Squad have arrived at the village five days before that date, and so this is their chance to change fate/the future.

Further note, and this is for the players- there's a timeline, there are events that are going to happen- with or without you, and more of this stuff coming, your choices (what you do, when you do it) are becoming increasingly important.

So, and keep in mind the PCs didn't get to Ashby until nine bells this evening, there's nothing much more to be done for today. Well, except for the show of course, Newt the Magnificent goes full throttle, with fireworks, songs and stories, and... remarkably he rolls just above average (even with his stats/skills/bonuses). But, that wont suffice and so he spends an Inspiration Point, and when that doesn't cut it he uses Dark One's Own Luck, and still manages only one properly good check out of three.

So, Ashby is entertained, the warlock spends in the region of 40gp in the Red Dragon Inn- drinks for the village, and yet...

Overheard from one of the booths-

Peasant One: Nor az gud az e wuz lazt time, mindz yew. 'e made ol' Ma Coddles' 'ead to com orff, it grew back, loik.

Peasant Two: I rememberz it like it wuz yestermorn, an' he made fire belch from 'iz bakk trumpet!

The rest of the evening, before sleep, is spent chatting with Ludwig Clamzucker- sahuagin and fighting underwater are the topics up for discussion, prep for the next session, because that's the end of this one.




*The Dark Squad Are Coming For The Soggy's! Next time.*

We spent the last twenty minutes reviewing the rules for underwater combat/casting/etc. and with good reason- got that fellers?

The Dark Squad are going for a swim.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Parkeexant

I wish that I could be like you


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

> We spent the last twenty minutes reviewing the rules for underwater combat/casting/etc. and with good reason- got that fellers?
> 
> The Dark Squad are going for a swim.




Looking forward to this ....


----------



## Goonalan

*Twilight Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #088: The Twilight Squad New Hires.

The Twilight Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Big Man (played by George) Male Human Fighter Lvl 1
Dave McTiernan (played by Bear) Male Human Fighter Lvl 1
Grumpy Slagg (played by Kev) Male Dwarf Monk Lvl 2
Halibert Shambles (played by Bear) Male Human Fighter Lvl 2
Juanita Branch-Withers (played by Kev) Female Forest Gnome Wizard Lvl 1
Nancy Female (played by George) Human Cleric of the Sea (Poseidon & Umberlee) Lvl 2 
Porthole Slagg (played by the DM & Haggis) Male Dwarf Barbarian Lvl 2

And I bet you are thinking... what the bloody hell is going on here.*

Well, as it turns out for the next six weeks or so Haggis/Jim (who plays Vinnie & Daktari from the Dark Squad) is rehearsing, and then starring, in a play. Therefore he's only available after 10-ish on a Tuesday night, or indeed almost any night.

So, we're playing the Twilight Squad, and there are new hires. The three remaining players- Bear, George & Kev were given carte blanche to go and roll up a new PC for themselves, anything they liked- although, they could co-ordinate, if they wanted to.

They chose not to, although that's not a slight- I like that.

The Twilight Squad's new hires are, after a little chat with their player/wranglers for a bit of back story-

*Big Man (played by George) Male Human Fighter Lvl 1*

Big Man, who actually has a name but... no one uses it, because Big Man is a stooped male human four feet eight inches tall, but he looks smaller, who is as wide as he is tall. He wields a halberd, which makes him look kinda-odd, what with him being such a shorty. He dresses badly, everything he wears is ill-fitting (too big) and very second hand, he's also a bit wild-looking, mostly unwashed and mostly smells of drunk. Big Man was raised by gnomes, it's a long story... apparently. Although being raised by a close-knit and peaceable community of little folk has not had the desired affect, none of his surrogate family and friends were particularly sad to see Big Man leave the burrow on his naming day. Aged 35 (gnomes live longer than humans, remember) Big Man was unleashed on an unsuspecting world, he very quickly graduated towards bars (he likes a drink he has discovered) and once ensconced within bars he has majored in brawling. For the first thirty-five years of Big Man's life he has been... well, the big... man! Discovering, aged 35 and a few days, that he is in fact- a very small man, has tipped him over the edge. Big Man is angry, a lot of the time, and in particular with anyone he has to look up to. He's spent the last two years either brawling in the streets (with a little jail time) or else fighting in various mercenary outfits- mostly against the greenskins.

The Twilight Squad found Big Man drunk and obnoxious, having just taken another beating, in a back alley in Burle.

Big Man is played by George.

*Dave McTiernan (played by Bear) Male Human Fighter Lvl 1*

Dave McTiernan is not a young man any more (he's in his 40's), and he's had enough of the mean streets of Burle, he served in the town watch for the last twenty-something years. Dave is a tough and nasty looking human, his clothes and his armour all show signs of dedicated service- although they're in good repair. The McTiernan family are famous in the Burle town watch, Dave's dad- Doug (Mad Doug), was till his dying day (not so long ago) also a watchman. All of Dave's brothers- Derek, Dan, Dom, Damian, Dean, Dudley and Desmond also serve in the watch. The McTiernan's are, for want of a better word, a gang- an armed and very dangerous gang, it also helps that they're the law.

Dave however has done with that, he figures there's more money to be made enforcing the law elsewhere. Dave has kept his Burle town watch badge, and expended his jurisdiction massively. He uses his badge in conjunction with his silver-tongue, and hulking menace, to enforce a new type of law, he calls it Dave's Law.

Dave is played by Bear.

Lastly...

*Juanita Branch-Withers (played by Kev) Female Forest Gnome Wizard Lvl 1*

Juanita Branch-Withers is a small wizened witch like female forest gnome, small even for her race. She has spent the most of her life surviving in the Mere of the Dead Men- not an easy task but she's been at it for a while- she's 163 years old. She's an outsider even to her people- who think her a little outre even for them, she's just too witchy. Juanita has fore-sworn manners and when the swearing starts she gives as good as she gets, she's a feisty one- think female snarky/sweary Yoda- “Off naughty word you can!”. Juanita dresses badly- her clothing is for camouflage, dirt is positively encouraged. Juanita joined the Twilight Squad, and not the other way around, one minute she wasn't there and then suddenly while in camp by the road to Burle the adventurers found that they had a an aged female gnome sat at their fire. Juanita hasn't disclosed much to her new colleagues, only that she will be joining them, at least for a while, on their adventures. None of the other PCs had the bottle to say 'no' to her, or indeed to ask any other pertinent questions of the dirty wizened gnome.

Who knows what Juanita is up to?

Juanita is played by Kev, my bro.

Oh, last bit- Porthole Slagg will be botted by me until Jim (also known as Haggis) gets into the game, again because of his rehearsals et al that wont be until the last hour of every session.

Oh, do you remember this-    

*The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*

Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?

The above task has been on the Dark Squad's to-do list for like, well... forever. In truth it was a section of the present Dark Squad mega-adventure that I designed for Buggles to enjoy.

Also, Buggles received a prophecy from one of the Dead Bad Ancestors, it was-

Ancestor #5-
“*I am Golcanz and I am forgotten.
The answer you seek [Golcanz looks directly at Buggles] is at the bottom of the Goblin’s stair/stare.”*

The Dark Squad had a chat about the prophecies and came up with the following for this one-

*This is all about Gwen, Buggles is certain- he's going to find all about his Skeleton companion at the bottom of the Goblin's Stair.

The Goblin's Stair being either a staircase of some sort, the piercing gaze of a Goblin- possibly a statue of a Goblin, or else a stair made from Goblins- dead or alive. *

Since this time the Dark Squad have further learned that the Goblin Stair is the name of the Goblin King's lair, it's situated in the Dreadwood, possibly near to Blackedge (a small village).

Therefore the Dark Squad have passed the above info onto the Twilight Squad, who have taken up the task.

Then... well, we begin.

Although the first ninety minutes of the session are spent rolling up the player's new PCs' Big Man, Dave McTiernan & Juanita Branch-Withers, and also levelling up the existing members of the Twilight Squad- Grump & Porthole Slagg, Halibert Shambles and his would-be (not) girlfriend, Nancy. This last bunch are now all level two.

This then is session 88, and we're on it, and some of us are drinking.

But, there's lots of chatter to be had in this one, the first stop on the trip is the Falcon's Nest, the Twilight Squad meet with the Falcon and from her learn all that they can about the Goblin's Stair. Which is- it's the lair of the Goblin King, it's near Blackedge (both of which they knew already) and the more pertinent fact- there's a gnome in Blackedge called Rasshold Sharp, he's a curmudgeon, but here's the thing, he was a prisoner of the Goblin King for over a year, and he knows where the entrance to the Goblin Stair is.

The Twilight Squad also learn that there's a standing bounty (paid by the Falcon) for killing goblins, to collect on this they need to return with the severed hands of the goblins that they have slaughtered. This then is also a competition- between the players, every time they kill a goblin (deliver the killing blow) then a goblin hand will appear in their inventory (put their by the saintly DM). It's a bit gamer but we were stuck for something to do with Jim/Haggis being unavailable and I already had this bit built.

So, to Blackedge, and the journey is without incident, although the Twilight Squad- now that we're in-game proper take a good thirty minutes to introduce themselves (the new PCs) to each other. Thirty minutes because Big Man is constantly in search of an argument, while Juanita gives as good as she gets, and Dave is a sweary bully.

The original members of the Twilight Squad, Halibert in particular, are worried that the new hires are a little bit spicy.

“I don't like these new folk, Nancy gel! They're all mouthy buggers, and lummy but they like their swears!”

Halibert, played by Bear, used to be a cockney chimneysweep.

So, Blackedge. It's a small place- a fortified village on the forested slopes of Blacktop (a cliff/hill/tor), and ideally situated for defence. The settlement is guarded by a dozen-or-so members of the militia, and home to two hundred or so souls. It features a slightly up-market but rambling and dilapidated Inn (the Black Dragon), a fortified three storey watch building, a smithy and a general store called- 'Sharp's Store'.




*George's wrap-around screens. That's Blacktop, looking up from Blackedge- shown next right. Then the regional map, the Twilight Squad are on the edge of the Dreadwood. Reprobates, far right- not an indication of their political leanings.*

Big Man quickly finds the bar of the Black Dragon Inn, he gets three pints inside him and then tries to play the giddy-goat, but none of the locals want anything to do with the short and sweary menace.

Dave McTiernan checks in with the local watch, the McTiernan name has made it to Blackedge it seems, he's welcomed  (cautiously) by the local militia.

Juanita spends her time talking to various dogs that she meets wandering the streets of the village, and then when folk think this strange she curses and/or swears at them.

The original members of the Twilight Squad meantime head for Sharp's Stores and soon after, after the spending of money (ostensibly for drink = bribery) they get to chat with Rasshold Sharp in the backroom of his now 'closed for afternoon drinking' store. Rasshold is, as stated earlier, a curmudgeonly (and sharp) fellow- but money, as is often the case, talks. Rasshold breaks off the telling of his story- my escape from the Goblin Stair, every few minutes to demand more silver and gold...

And so it goes.

Although, Big Man doesn't last long in the conversation, he keeps pronouncing naughty word Sharp's name incorrectly, funny that. Big Man spends most of the evening sitting in the street, drinking  and grumbling to himself.

However, the rest of the Twilight Squad learn-

The way to the Goblin Stair, it's on the back edge of Blacktop (a tor/craggy summit), only accessible via two ravines that snake around to the rear of the rocky Blacktop, the rest is cliffs.

Alas both of the ravines are patrolled by Forest Goblins in the pay of the Goblin King, but also beholden to their mistresses- the hags of the Deep Dreadwood.

There's a path up to the summit of Blacktop at the rear, it leads up to a rickety wooden bridge that spans a fast-flowing stream. The Twilight Squad need to make their way here, and then follow the stream down into a dell, it's a climb (down).

Down in the dell- keep following the stream, all the way to the crenelated battlements of a tower, which- very oddly, pokes through the earth. Just to make clear- the rest of the tower, Rasshold Sharp eventually explains (after he's been paid some more), seems to have sunk into the stone of Blacktop.

So, follow the stream through a rotten trapdoor into the tower, but watch out because there are lots of nasty goblins down here, and keep going- all the way down to the fifth level of the tower.

Rasshold makes clear that they'll know this place because there are a pair of latrines in a circular chamber on this level of the tower. He spent the best part of a tenday hiding in one of them.

One of the walls of the tower here has been smashed open (from without), the cavern tunnel exits into the goblin's lair proper, and continues on to a cavern called Garbelgut's Palace. Garbelgut is lord here, a massively fat (and tough) goblin chief. Rasshold served as his prisoner (and jester) for nearly a year.

But here's the thing, the Twilight Squad also eventually learn, the Goblin Stair itself is below this place, descend the tower until it's final level- keep following the stream. The Goblin Stair is down there, Rasshold finally confesses.

Truth be told Rasshold Sharp has never been to the Goblin Stair proper, only to Garbelgut's Palace, but it's down there- and so he says- 'it's terrible to behold'. But he's never actually seen the place, so what does he know.

So, the Twilight Squad- once they're in the tower, can if they chose sneak (or fight) they're way all the way down to the Goblin Stair, although that would leave them with an entire goblin tribe (Garbelgut's) at their back. Or else- stop off at Garbelgut's Palace and take the scum down there before descending to the Goblin Stair.

The DM has this to say-

The further you descend the tougher the encounters get.

That's it, that's the story.

Except that Juanita also manages to prize a little extra info out of Rasshold, just for herself, but I'll not share that here.

The Twilight Squad therefore are heading into the Dreadwood, to the northernmost ravine, in the morning. Dave manages to blag a room in the militia house for the adventurers to spend the night, although several of the PCs chose to stay at the Black Dragon Inn.

Then, the next day- bright and early, to adventure.

But, let me make this clear- there are seven PCs in game, four first level and three second. I wrote (and populated) this adventure for the Dark Squad when they were level 5-ish. I could swap out a lot of the encounters but, nah!

And so, the Twilight Squad have some new rules to help them, they are-

1) All PCs have a new REACTION ACTION, so when a bad guy reveals themselves a Player/PC that sees and/or is aware of the event says "I react to that", whoever says it first gets it and can then take a single action- to move, attack, or whatever.

Example-

A wolf breaks from hiding and rushes twenty feet at PC#1, but PC#2 shouts "I react to that" first. PC#2, who already has bow in hand shoots at the wolf but misses. PC#1, shouts "I react to that" and then runs away from the wolf, or readies an attack to slice the wolf as soon as it gets into range- or does whatever it wants with its REACTION.

Note in the above example other PCs can obviously also react, but... you get one reaction/turn- it only renews after you have completed your next turn.

I'll keep track of who has a REACTION to spend, but I suggest you do too for your PCs.

So, new rule 1)- called Reaction Action event for all PCs.

2) If you kill an enemy you go again, which means- reduce an enemy to 0 HP or below and you immediately get another ACTION that you must use immediately- to move, or to attack again (if another enemy is in range), or... whatever.

Note if you kill five enemies on your turn then you only get one immediate ACTION to spend, not five. Always just one extra ACTION.

But, if you take your immediate ACTION and you kill another enemy, well... then you get another immediate ACTION, there is no maximum- so keep going.

Also note, if you kill an enemy on your REACTION ACTION, then... same, go again, as above.

So, new rule 2)- Kill and you go again.

3) Battlefield promotions, as soon as you overcome all of the enemies in an encounter then I'll drop the XP on your PCs. If you have enough XP to level up then... SHOUT OUT! Because when you do you immediately level up your PC there and then and... they get an immediate LONG REST and all of their abilities and spells are back etc. Note, this applies just to the PC/s that have levelled up- not all PCs, a gift from the gods.

So, new rule 3) Level up for recharge.

4) INSPIRATION POINTS for the win- all PCs start with two Inspiration    Points, you can use them for pretty much anything, including-   

to regain a (first level) spell slot already used,
to take another action,
to re-roll a bad dice,
to give advantage to self,
to use a healing surge (spend one recovery HD immediately), and...
to take another REACTION.

At the end of every completed encounter the PCs will receive another Inspiration Point, so always spend at least one point in every encounter.

New rule 4) Inspiration Points FTW.

Last new rule.

5) Describe the action/outcome for bonuses to hit, skills checks, damage or whatever roll you like.

Not so much role-play as narrative.

Example #1- PC #1 says "I stab the goblin."
DM says- "Roll to hit."

Example #2- PC #2 says "I yell- 'naughty word you fatso' (in goblin) at the goblin and then when it's dithering/getting angry I gut him like a squealing pig."
DM says- "Roll to hit, at +2."

Example #3- PC #3 says "I ready an action, as soon as that goblin sniper pops his head out I shoot him in the face- blood goes everywhere causing him to stand up disorientated, wander about and fall off the cliff."
DM says- "Nice, roll to hit with advantage, and if you hit it's a crit."

So, the gods are smiling on the Twilight Squad, but they're also going to be very much out of their depth, let's see how it goes.

And so...

Well, at midday the Twilight Squad enter the northern ravine, and soon after are ambushed by a trio of forest goblins, and a pair of mangy wolves. But here's the thing, at the end of the session we've only just concluded the goblin's surprise turn.

Just to make clear- that's not because we got bogged down with the above new rules, we only had ten minutes for the start of the ambush, there was a lot of chatter this evening, and when Haggis finally arrived in game all of the other players were keen to show Jim their (not very) shiny new PCs.

And so, the fight, briefly-

Three forest goblin shooters (with bows) have emerged from the undergrowth, all three up on ledges to either side of the lower ravine path, Grumpy & Porthole Slagg have both been shot and wounded, although both have retaliated in kind, as have nearly all members of the Twilight Squad. After great dice rolls two of the forest goblin shooters are dead. The third goblin ambusher has retreated into cover. Also, a pair of mangy wolves have emerged from the foliage, one is immediately spotted by the gnome witch/wizard, and hit by Juanita's Chill Touch (and killed), the second is still snarling and trying to bite Dave McTiernan.




*Porthole gets shot, a moment and a CRIT later and the forest goblin shooter is dead. There's a mangy dead wolf in the foliage, it didn't even make it out of the long grasses- Juanita killed it.*

The REACTION ACTIONS are working well.

Big Man meantime has taken a few wounds- he was trying to climb up one of the scarps in the ravine to get at the retreating goblin shooter, he didn't make it ('1') and so is sprawled in a heap in the dirt, clutching his elbow and swearing up a storm.




*Big Man fails to clamber up, and falls on his arse... two dead forest goblin shooters, a dead mangy wolf- and another snapping at Dave McTiernan.*

But that's all we had time for, as I say- there really was a lot of chatter in this one, in particular the new PCs introducing themselves and then repeatedly falling out with the original members of the Twilight Squad, and each other, and anyone other NPCs that they encountered.

More fighting- lots more fighting, believe me, next time, although the next session isn't until Tuesday 24th May.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Richards

This looks like it ought to be interesting....

Johnathan


----------



## carborundum

Great stuff! I'd missed some (work/notifications hiccup) so this was a nice wee marathon. Love the brawl star rules!


----------



## Goonalan

*Twilight Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #089: The Twilight Squad's Struggles in Goblin Gulch.

The Twilight Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Big Man (played by George) Male Human Fighter Lvl 1
Dave McTiernan (played by Bear) Male Human Fighter Lvl 1
Grumpy Slagg (played by Kev) Male Dwarf Monk Lvl 2
Halibert Shambles (played by Bear) Male Human Fighter Lvl 2
Juanita Branch-Withers (played by Kev) Female Forest Gnome Wizard Lvl 1
Nancy Female (played by George) Human Cleric of the Sea (Poseidon & Umberlee) Lvl 2 
Porthole Slagg (played by Haggis) Male Dwarf Barbarian Lvl 2*

The Twilight Squad are in action, because Jim/Haggis is going to be away for the next six weeks (rehearsing and then performing in a play), only... now he isn't, he's quit the production, but we decided to play the Twilight Squad this session anyway- just to see how they went.

These are the new rules, skip ahead if you've seen them before.

1) All PCs have a new REACTION ACTION, so when a bad guy reveals themselves a Player/PC that sees and/or is aware of the event says "I react to that", whoever says it first gets it and can then take a single action- to move, attack, or whatever.

Example-

A wolf breaks from hiding and rushes twenty feet at PC#1, but PC#2 shouts "I react to that" first. PC#2, who already has bow in hand shoots at the wolf but misses. PC#1, shouts "I react to that" and then runs away from the wolf, or readies an attack to slice the wolf as soon as it gets into range- or does whatever it wants with its REACTION.

Note in the above example other PCs can obviously also react, but... you get one reaction/turn- it only renews after you have completed your next turn.

I'll keep track of who has a REACTION to spend, but I suggest you do too.

So, new rule 1)- called Reaction Action event for all PCs.

2) If you kill an enemy you go again, which means- reduce an enemy to 0 HP or below and you immediately get another ACTION that you must use immediately- to move, or to attack again (if another enemy is in range), or... whatever.

Note if you kill five enemies on your turn then you only get one immediate ACTION to spend, not five. Always just one extra ACTION.

But, if you take your immediate ACTION and you kill another enemy, well... then you get another immediate ACTION, there is no maximum- so keep going.

Also note, if you kill an enemy on your REACTION ACTION, then... same, go again, as above.

So, new rule 2)- Kill and you go again.

3) Battlefield promotions, as soon as you overcome all of the enemies in an encounter then I'll drop the XP on your PCs. If you have enough XP to level up then... SHOUT OUT! Because when you do you immediately level up your PC there and then and... they get an immediate LONG REST and all of their abilities and spells are back etc. Note, this applies just to the PC/s that have levelled up- not all PCs, a gift from the gods.

So, new rule 3) Level up for recharge.

4) INSPIRATION POINTS for the win- all PCs start with two Inspiration    Points, you can use them for pretty much anything, including-   
to regain a (first level) spell slot already used,
to take another action,
to re-roll a bad dice,
to give advantage to self,
to use a healing surge (spend one recovery HD immediately), and...
to take another REACTION.

At the end of every completed encounter the PCs will receive another Inspiration Point, so always spend at least one point in every encounter.

New rule 4) Inspiration Points FTW.

Last new rule.

5) Describe the action/outcome for bonuses to hit, skills checks, damage or whatever roll you like.

Not so much role-play as narrative.

Example #1- PC #1 says "I stab the goblin."
DM says- "Roll to hit."

Example #2- PC #2 says "I yell- 'naughty word you fatso' (in goblin) at the goblin and then when it's dithering/getting angry I gut him like a squealing pig."
DM says- "roll to hit, at +2."

Example #3- PC #3 says "I ready an action, as soon as that goblin sniper pops his head out I shoot him in the face- blood goes everywhere causing him to stand up disorientated, wander about and fall off the cliff."
DM says- "Nice, roll to hit with advantage, and if you hit it's a crit."

So, the gods are smiling on the Twilight Squad, but they're also going to be very much out of their depth, let's see how it goes.

*BUT...*

They don't work- the new rules, by which I mean to say that we slogged through what follows, and it took us nearly three-and-a-half hours to play maybe eight or nine turns of action.

The new rules didn't work for a variety of reasons.

Don't get me wrong their were some excellent moments of super-high-energy-fun, but in between, well... 1st and 2nd level PCs = lots of rolling and missing, and once all of the Inspiration Points had been spent...

Also, none of the rules above were really of any benefit to some of the PCs, in particular the casters armed only (mostly) with cantrips, both Juanita and Nancy had a very hard time of it.

If we played this again (there's a clue) then I'd allow the casters to just spam their spells- no limit to their use, in truth I should have worked this out ahead of time, or else figured something out.

So, have a read- see what you think.

But keep in mind, we're back to the Dark Squad in the next session, thank heavens.

So, Goblin Gulch, here we go, and just to say I'm going to annotate a few pictures here, a full explanation of events would be a trial, both for you to read and for me to write-




*The start of it all (apart from the bit in the last session), the Twilight Squad's new adventure, we had such high hopes. Oh... the action, there are goblins atop a pair of pillars in this area, they're firing their bows down on the T-Squad.*

That is until Big Man goes hop-stepping and slaughtering, the gnome-sized young man manages to leap onto the first stump/stack- kill two goblins, dropping one (almost) on Halibert, and then leap to the second pillar to slaughter a third.

Nice work!

That's how it was supposed to happen.

Such high hopes.




*Big Man, after his leap-frog slaughter just rushes on ahead.*




*Mangy wolves emerge from a cave to the east, Big Man forges on- flushing goblins out of hiding as he goes.*

Note, part of the issue is that these buggers are Forest Goblins (I got them from Nord Games Ultimate Bestiary) and they have a bonus action Hide power and so in the image above there are actually seven goblins on the screen.

Can you spot them?

Look again.

I can see them on my screen.

But this is Big Man's turn- hence his token being highlighted, he can only see one of the goblins with his passive perception of 11.

I thought about just revealing all of the goblins but that's all of their trick- they're hard to spot, they attack from hiding. Without this talent, well... maybe I should have just played them stoopid.




*Juanita has not landed a hit yet, we're over an hour in- the gnomish witch therefore conjures an illusory giant (well, fairly big) frog and then uses the beast to attempt to lure other goblins out of hiding.*

The trick works, a bit.




*The Twilight Squad rush on, this image depicts Porthole's first frenzy, the crazy Dwarf has just had to come to Big Man's rescue, the human fighter is down and bleeding out, laid low by more of the sneaky goblins. Porthole manages to cut down three goblins in a row, remember the new rule- kill an enemy and get another action, well... we've had to reinvent the charge but, what the hell.*

Note, at this point Big Man is still leading the way with a four-kills-in-a-row frenzy.

Also note, I sent the PCs the picture of a fleeing goblin, top left- they seemed to think that this fellow was loaded down with treasure.

They're so... naïve/child-like/full of wonder (delete as you think fit).

I think they should probably take another look at the image.

A moment later Grumpy Slagg almost falls foul of a trip wire, while Halibert has to leap over a snapping bear trap.

Any guesses as to what the goblin pictured is doing?

I'll provide one more clue, he's not carrying a backpack full of treasure, which even at the end of the session the PCs were still convinced of.

“We've got to get down to search that goblin!”

Yeah, that's right- that was the treasure goblin.

Players!




*Then there are some more wolves, and more pillars with goblins on them. Also note bottom left, Big Man has just rustled up a couple more previously hidden goblins- his technique is a delight. Generally he rushes towards where ever he has just spotted a goblin, or been shot at from that direction, then dives into the undergrowth screaming threats and thrashing around with his halberd.*

It's tactically terribly unwise.

It works almost every time.




*Halibert goes on a killing spree, see the goblin on the pillar just to NE of him, he manages to cut the legs off this fellow by leaping up from a lower pillar- nice work.*




*Halibert keeps on killing, but this is the last picture from the session.*

But here's the thing.

Grumpy Slagg kills a total of five goblins and/or wolves, Dave McTiernan the same number; Halibert maybe one more, Big Man takes down eight, but Porthole- he's a bad bugger. The dwarf with access to bombs (but not many of them) manages to kill eleven enemies, and in one well-timed slaughter he slays five enemies in a row.

So, if you've got a good to hit roll then you're in action (at least when you're not missing), but if you are casting cantrips then even if you hit you're struggling, and certainly not as able to chain multiple kills.

And that's really what the new rules were for, or else were designed to try to make happen- this was to be a shooting gallery (with melee also available). At lots of times the REACTION ACTIONS proved useful, even generating a few lesser killing sprees now and then. But... not enough.

Also, I'm going to share out a bit of the blame.

The players didn't help themselves at times- when one of them runs so far ahead then none (or few) of the others can sometimes see, or even get to, the action. You could have retreated a bit, or just spread yourselves out a bit more wisely- two on the ravines either side, three down the middle- or else some variant in which everyone is paired up.

Hey-ho, you live and you learn, and that's right- all of the Twilight Squad are still alive.

Bring on the Dark Squad, I say.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Good on you for trying something new, the slog is real.


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> Good on you for trying something new, the slog is real.



And we played the Dark Squad last night, and it was glorious... although, that bastard Newt crippled my just short of 8,000 XP encounter. I went from pulling my punches to trying to just save one of my bad guys in a matter of moments.

It was excruciating for me, although the players seemed to spend a lot of their time laughing like drains.

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Lol, as my players like to tell me. Okay, blame me.. you don't get the heroes you want, but the heroes you deserve. 
Bastards the lot of 'em


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> Lol, as my players like to tell me. Okay, blame me.. you don't get the heroes you want, but the heroes you deserve.
> Bastards the lot of 'em



If it weren't for my players this game would be just perfect... tbh failed saves (multiple/repeated) did me in.

I'd upped the threat significantly because Nicky, the Cleric, is just jam-packed with healing goodness and the like, but... Newt, the miserable cat-bastard...

Cheers goonalan


----------



## carborundum

Haha, can't wait to read it!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #090: Underwater Dark Squad.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


Warn Ashby & investigate Salt Cave, the Soggy's are coming!
Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Awaiting new answers to new questions from the priests at Fallowstone Holy, info will be sent to Saltmarsh for around the 10th of Kythorn (June).
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons left to fight Ashardalon, these are in a dragon-in-flight shaped barrow in Farrow Woods.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 90, and it was glorious... for them. The players that is. The bastards. Although, tbh I bloody loved it too. It's great to be back with the Dark Squad, but- shush, don't let the players hear me saying this.

So, we're back in Ashby- and Daktari (& Newt) have had a dream/premonition- the Soggy's (sahuagin) are coming, the pair (in their shared vision) saw a sahuagin baron lead his troops ashore, to pillage Ashby, only- here they are, the Dark Squad to the rescue.

I'm happy to inform the players, they're ahead of schedule, I had planned for the visioned event to take place in around five days from now (I have a calendar of disasters planned, or something similar). So, they're ahead of the game, for now.

Therefore, after another half-an-hour (or more) reviewing (again, but we've been away from the DS for a month nearly) the rules for underwater action/combat, and figuring out what each of the PCs are doing should they (when they) head beneath the waves. Well, it takes a while, for info-

All the PCs have at least one Potion of Water Breathing.

Daktari is going to get a Freedom of Movement spell courtesy of his pal, Vinnie.

New Tricks has a Helm of Underwater Action.

Nicky has nothing else to contribute, note Nicky- in his plate armour, is a Bottom Walker and also incredibly slow, but he doesn't intend to get involved with the hitting of things (combat). He has however got a trick up his sleeve- which we will get to see in this session.

Ramshambow is wearing a suit of +1 Mariner's Studded Leather armour, so that's handy.

While Vinnie is either going to be plodding around like Nicky (but he's not weighed down with heavy armour et al) or else- well, Wildshape may come in handy.

As you can see from the above I've been distributing magic items that are going to come in handy here, there's a plan.

Last bit of news before the get-go.

We forgot all about Ubmo, the Supreme Being, so- he's not in play this session. My bad, but y'know- fun happened anyway. I forgive me, and the players didn't remind me either.

Therefore, 7.30 AM the next day, and the Squad- with Ludwig Clamzucker, Ashby's Priest of the Sea (Poseidon & Umberlee), make the journey by jolly boat to Salt Cave. Remember the PCs are in search of Bobby & Trevor Hopscotch. Ludwig who has also been having bad dreams sent the pair of Ashby fisherman to this spot two days ago- the priest also saw Soggy's in his dreams, and they were in Salt Cave.

So, this is a rescue mission... maybe.

And this session is mostly in pictures, and one or two of them in technicolour, I'm going to do a little less writing than previous (I hope) because life post-Covid (can I say that yet?) is busier, real-world.




*The Dark Squad are water walking (we had a discussion about how that works what with the waves etc.) but save for a few Acrobatics or Dex checks, we're moving quickly now- we want to get to the action.*

Ram is, as usual, sent ahead, into Salt Cave. Ludwig and his boat are just off the screen, he's waiting there for the Dark Squad.




*Ram's in, and the water's much calmer in here, although the rogue can't see a way out of the high ceilinged central cavern.*




*But then there's a small beach, and it slopes up into caverns proper, and there's light to the north, but not a sound, save the sea and the drip of the cave.*

Note, the Dark Squad are being very very cautious here.




*The investigations begin- Nicky & Vinnie find tracks- webbed and clawed tracks, and there's been a confrontation here, bloody... two bodies were dragged away to the west.*

And moments later Ram finds the remains of Bobby Hopscotch, the poor fellow has been slashed and cut repeatedly by blades, and then... consumed, or at least his lower half has.

Nicky, Vinnie and Ram are certain now- they are very definitely looking for Soggys here.

The passage continues on, illuminated by cavern fungus here and there, alas there's no picture of the pool at the end of this winding route.

The pool looks deep.

It's time for the Water Breathing Potions (et al), as the Dark Squad begin their underwater adventure.




*Forty feet down and in through the roof of a cavern that is another thirty or so feet deep, and full of sea water, there's just the waving fronds of kelps and other aquatic plants.*

Note, there's nothing to the south or west of the chamber that Ram swims down into- there's nowhere to go except up a stepped passage to the north, or else into a cave to the east.

Not all maps are perfect.




*The Dark Squad explore both directions, Newt heading into the cavern to the east- Ram keeps an eye on the warlock's progress. While Nicky, slowly (he's a Bottom Walker, remember) clambers up the stepped shelves kicking up clouds of silt as he goes- to the north. There he discovers the remnants of ancient stonework- and after a '19' on his History check, he notes the style is dwarven.*

But still, there are no enemies to be seen.

Note, the PCs entered Salt Cave at 7.50 PM (real world time) they get here an hour later- I did say they were taking things real slow, real cautious.




*Ram gathers the guys and then scouts ahead, down the main passage, there's a constructed stone archway leading into the side of the ravine, this place is very definitely an ancient dwarven redoubt, of some sort.*

Note, at this point we've also had a discussion about how to communicate underwater, more than fifteen feet away and the PCs have to mime and gesticulate their 'messages' (on camera, on Discord), which the watching PCs then have to translate. Charades, if you like.

Nicky (George) is very good at charades.




*Ram finds a statue, it's a dwarf- it looks a lot like Ub. Surprise! There's another one in an alcove to the south, found by Nicky. The short section of ancient passages is thoroughly searched but, there's nothing untoward or interesting to be found. The place is a ruin, and mostly collapsed- this was a much larger complex.*

But... we go on, or else.

Back in the lower cavern (on this map) Newt thought he saw some stairs leading up and out of the chamber, eventually he convinces his colleagues to head back to take a look, here it is-




*The stairs head up, east and then north.*




*Up, with Ram leading the way, into an air-filled cavern, and out of the water. See those glimmers and twinkles on the floor, they're gems. The place is carpeted with gold, and with spilled-opened chests that have unleashed very many shiny (and valuable) items. At the far end of the cavern (not shown) the gold must be several feet deep.*

There is whooping.

Although Ram only just cracks a smile-

“We're going to have to carry all of this.” He sulks.

But then Ram heads a little further in to the cavern, wading through gold, and... triggers a Glyph (of Warding) which unleashes a thundering blast (8d8 thunder damage)- several of the PCs fail their saves, some of them even after expending Inspiration Points to re-roll. See the picture above- check out the blood drops.

Ram somehow manages to avoid all hurt.

The sound of the blast echoes in the chamber, Newt and Nicky are both bleeding from their ears and nose, somewhat deafened.

Worse still the treasure is revealed to be an illusion, winking out of existence after the trap is spent, although soon after investigations continue. Newt & Nicky confirm that the trap was a Glyph of Warding, and not ancient- this trap is new. Newt and Nicky's Arcana checks were '19' & '20' respectively.

But there's nothing else to be found here, and so Nicky fires up one of his healing powers and over the course of the next minute or so manages to pretty much get all of the PCs back up to just about full hit points.

And then, back down into the water...




*But the Dark Squad are no-longer alone here, two swarms of baby sharks come swimming down and are quickly biting Daktari and Nicky.*

A moment later and the first of the sahuagin arrive, this fellow is quite a sight- wearing a shell and coral version of plate armour, and with a clam-shell shield, wielding a longblade that curves and undulates like a wave. A sahuagin blademaster.




*The first sahuagin blademaster cuts and slices at Newt, and the warlock is bloodied and beyond in seconds (down from nearly full to approx. 12 hit points- one of the hits was a Crit), Vinnie also gets sliced- but the druid doesn't get cut as often, or as deeply, as the warlock.*

Suddenly there is bubbled screaming.




*But then... Newt hits both of the revealed sahuagin with his Hold Person spell, and... two failed saves.*

Note, one of the baby shark swarms has also been repeatedly Eldritch Blasted (by Newt again) and sent swarming away from the rest of the Squad (he's using his Repelling Blasts here).

Also note the circle shown is another one of Nicky's life-saving powers, each PC gains 1d6+8 Temp HP at the end of their turn (if they're in the circle).




*Vinnie conjures a Hunter Shark which rips into one of the two paralysed Soggys, and remember hits are Crits for paralysed folk.*

At this point we also had a discussion about the nature of the Hunter Shark that Vinnie has summoned, I asked the question because sahuagin (as you probably know) have an affinity for sharks. But, from the text of the spell-

You Summon Fey spirits that take the form of Beasts and appear in unoccupied spaces that you can see within range. 

So, it looks like a shark but it really isn't.

Note Vinnie and Newt are keeping out of the way.




*Oh! But this is how the Hunter Shark sees the world, it's Blindsight (in Fantasy Grounds Unity) paints the world blue/purple (I'm colour blind, help me here).*

The bastards (the players) have tamed my two very tough sahuagin in seconds, so... here's two more- another sahuagin blademaster (that's three) and a high priestess.

The two already in situ sahuagin blademasters both fail their saving throws again- and so they're both still paralysed.

Players = Bastards.

The newly arrived sahuagin blademaster tries to communicate (telepathically) with the hunter shark which is ravaging his paralysed colleague.

That doesn't work.

The high priestess- she targets her wild gesticulating at, well... who is missing from the picture below-




*That's right- it's Daktari who, even after expending an Inspiration Point for a re-roll, fails his Charisma saving throw, and he's Banished.*

A hush falls.

The tank has gone bye-bye.

But look at the above image again, at Newt- and those arrows are the targets of his next spell/warlock power, and of course- all three sahuagin fail their saving throws, and now the two new arrivals are Blinded, as is one of the already paralysed blademasters.

But here's the thing- can you see that innocuous looking vertical line that seems to split the image in two? Got it? It's in the middle of Nicky's healing circle (or whatever it's called).

Well, everything to the left of the line is- well normal (underwater etc.), while everything to the right of the line- well, the water has gone away.

Nicky, I said he had a trick up his sleeve, has just cast Control Water and managed to drain the entire area to the right of the aforementioned line.

Nicky, as already stated, is a Bottom Walker in his platemail. The paralysed (and blind) sahuagin blademaster is less fortunate- he drops from over twenty feet and hits the deck hard. The baby shark swarms are also suffering, they tend to very heavily favour the aquatic, they're out of their element and drowning in air (is that right?).




*Check out the Wall of Water.*

Vinnie swims down and climbs out of the water and into the air- and then unleashes D&D's most devastating spell- Produce Flame. The targeted swarm of baby sharks is mostly flopping around and dying, now it's also a little burnt. The second baby shark swarm however manages to flip itself back into the blue, alas it's only got one hit point left.

The sahuagin?

Oh, they're getting taken apart- although slowly, the blademasters have 120+ hit points each, the high priest something similar.

But Ram's stabbing up the priestess.

And... she fails her concentration check and BLINK- Daktari is back in the room.

Note, FGU does all of the concentration checks automatically, so... BASTARDS!




*Daktari takes down the high priestess, the hunter shark finishes off one of the blademasters, both of the baby shark swarms have been blasted (or just plain drowned).*

The sahuagin blademaster that was paralysed and blinded, and then dropped twenty plus feet onto its backside when Nicky removed the water from the cavern, has now thrown off the paralysis and managed to dive back into the briny. It is however wounded, and still blind.

The last sahuagin blademaster, also blind, is hacking and screaming (bubbling?) at the hunter shark that is trying to tear him to pieces.




*Ram and Daktari double team one of the blind sahuagin blademasters, this after Newt Eldritch Blasts the creature and smashes it into the far wall.*

The hunter shark is getting hacked apart- the sahuagin hits hard, but it's still biting the foe.

Note, except for the sahuagin blademaster that threw off the paralysis (leaving it still blind) my bad guys have failed every saving throw, so far...




*But then, at bloody last, the sahuagin that the hunter shark was eating regains its sight, and it's off- up through a narrow passage to the north west and back into the main passage. Note the small five foot circle (next to the shark) is Nicky's Spiritual Weapon, he's been clobbering stuff from afar.*

The chase is on!

Note, Ram and Daktari have now accounted for the other sahuagin blademaster, like I say... the chase is on.




*And after expending all Move/Actions Ram, Daktari and the Hunter Shark catch up with the last enemy.*

But none of the PCs have anything left with which to make an attack.

The sahuagin flees again- and it's fast, eighty feet/turn, and all of the opportunity attacks generated are... misses.

There is cursing.




*The image on the left shows Daktari and the Hunter Shark, now joined by Newt, left in the wake of the fleeing sahuagin. Image on the right connects to the north edge of the left image- yes, I know it's the wrong way around but use your imagination.*

Ram catches up with the last sahuagin...

But he's out of actions, again.




*As do many/all of his friends, they're all just waiting for the blademaster to flee again, and...*

I'd be a fool to disappoint them.




*The sahuagin tempts fate and flees, and keep in mind it's on approx. ten hit points and so hanging around to fight these two murderous bastards (Ram & Dak) and their shark, well- that's not really an option.*

The sahuagin blademaster doesn't get far.

There is cheering- so, uncouth.

That however is the end of the session, the bastards done me, stitched me up like a kipper.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

I've got players like that ...


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> I've got players like that ...



Afterwards I went through the chat and discovered out of 17 total saving throws made my five guys passed just three of them.

The last one was the sahuagin blademaster that briefly got away, and he was bloodied already.

The one before that was the high priestess saving against blindness, she had six hit points left.

The first, was one of the sahuagin blademasters who saved against the hold person spell but that just left him blinded and bloodied.

I had them fretting in the next one though... and Nicky had a tough ol' time of it.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #091: The Great Big Soggy Fight.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


Warn Ashby & investigate Salt Cave, the Soggy's are coming!
Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Awaiting new answers to new questions from the priests at Fallowstone Holy, info will be sent to Saltmarsh for around the 10th of Kythorn (June).
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons left to fight Ashardalon, these are in a dragon-in-flight shaped barrow in Farrow Woods.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 91, and again- it was glorious... for all concerned this time, let's get right to it, but just to say in advance- there's no chatter here. The fight got going real world 7.50 PM time (the session started at 7.30 PM) and... we went slightly over time for the session (end 11.15 PM) when the last Soggy died. Although, the players were all still on Discord another fifteen or twenty minutes later with their braying voices oft repeating, “Do you remember that bit when...”.

Yes, they won, but we went close to the wire again, so the secret's out, but here's how it happened.




*The Dark Squad retreat into the previous cavern to lick their wounds (Newt?) and for Nicky to spread some healing around.*

Then, after the briefest of chats, we press on... and keep in mind the Dark Squad, or at least some of them, are on the timer here. A water breathing potion lasts an hour, although the PCs have only been sub-aqua for less than twenty minutes so far.

Oh, but just to say, more pictures than words- again.




*And soon after (actually, soon after Ram rolled a '1' & '2' on his with advantage Stealth check) the Dark Squad have spotted, and been spotted by, a lone sahuagin guard.*

Note this place is a massive multi-level cavern, the ceiling nearly sixty feet above. Ram has swum his way over to the northern area, scouting ahead- and from a natural cavern opening in the north west a soggy with a spear comes.

Remember Nicky is a bottom walker, he's given himself a chance however- he's spider climbing places, gripped tight to the walls, although with no fear of falling.

Ram duck's back into cover- passes the message on, an enemy approaches.




*Alas, the soggy sentry doesn't last long, beating Ram to initiative is like, well... it pretty much never happens.*

The rogues waves/pull faces at the inbound soggy and then ducks behind a pillar (with a readied action) and when it arrives- he guts it.

There is cheering, I know it's early but the Dark Squad are developing a healthy disrespect for soggys, at least the fellers in the last fight were very tough, so- they're on their guard.




*But the soggy sentry has friends, however Dak and Ram are straight into action, while Newt is blasting and the druid- Vinnie, well, let's just say that Produce Flame is a lot less useful underwater, and yet... he keeps on hitting, for maybe 1-4 points of fire damage. He really does need another ranged attack cantrip.*




*The soggy's keep on coming.*

Why's that you ask? Because the soggy blademaster boss of this group (with AC 21 and Max HP, that's approx. 150 hit points) has sent the soggy guards in to distract from the fact that he has gone to get the soggy priestesses. That's right- priestesses, multiple.

Six of them. Count 'em.




*Daktari is the front line, and the barbarian (now raging) is also taking the time to Intimidate and generally put on a show for the swarming soggys, trying to keep them away from his friends, he goes as far as cutting himself to keep any newcomers pointed at him.*

He's my hero!

Just to say, Daktari got MVP this evening, at the end of the session me and my bro checked out the stats generator thing on Fantasy Grounds Unity, and keep in mind the crazy barbarian was raging, with reckless attack (the soggys get advantage on their attacks against enemies not on full hit points anyway, so what the heck) and in a frenzy (three attacks/turn). So, the bastard did over 400 HP damage in the session, the next highest was Ram with just over 200 damage. Here's the clincher, the barbarian rolled eleven crits.

Let's just take a moment and think about that.

He made 34 attack rolls, 31 of them hits (again, 27 of his to hit rolls were with advantage). But, eleven crits!




*But, I designed the soggy guards to stick around- I gave them each 30+ HP, but that didn't help, they barely did their job.*

Keep in mind the rest of the Squad (save for the less than fiery druid) were also doing their thing. Ram, you'll note, hasn't lost a hit point- The rogue swims in, guts a soggy- stabs another close by, and then swims away again.

Rinse and repeat for the rest of the fight.




*It's not going well. Perfect world I should have had the soggy's arrive at the fight slower, because...*




*I could have got my hit point sponge/tank in earlier, a thirty foot long skeletal shark is spotted silently finning it's way towards the action.*

This thing has just short of 300 HP and a great big bite that is difficult to miss with.




*The Dark Squad re-orient south- towards the new enemy, Daktari crits the skeleton shark twice in a turn- the bastard. Note the big orange (maybe, I'm colour blind) circle is the limit of Nicky's healing-doo-dad. Which, the Dark Squad are discovering, is worth it's weight in gold, or else Nicky's weight in gold.*

Note, the very tough soggy blademaster boss has been creeping towards the fight, Vinnie's hunter shark spots the foe.




*Daktari gets bitten by the skeletal shark, while the soggy blademaster boss kills Vinnie's conjured shark and then swims directly into action with Nicky and the newly revealed Moonboar (Vinnie).*

But there are also a bunch of soggy priestesses that keep popping up, firing Hold Person spells (the PCs keep on saving) and/or Guiding Bolts (several hits).

The priestesses have also got bless spells running, and one on the soggy blademaster too.

The soggy priestesses emerge from hiding for just a moment, fire off whatever they've got, and then as swiftly retreat again, it's getting busy in the combat and the Dark Squad are fretting.

A lot of inspiration points get spent, mostly re-rolling failed saving throws.




*Lovely image of the cavern, the skeletal shark is almost done for- Daktari, remember, was pretty much landing a crit every turn, and Ram's been helping out with Deadend, his undead bane sword (and sneak attack).*

And now Newt & Daktari take the fight to the soggy priestesses, the pair go hunting the sahuagin spell-throwing bastards.

Note, this new tactic came about because- a) that's what Daktari does, and b) Newt got so mad at the priestesses swimming out of hiding, blasting something at him (almost always a miss) and then swimming off to hide again. He's jittery under fire the tabaxi, he doesn't like it and he's not used to it. There's usually a meat wall between him and the enemy.




*See Ram there, top left, that's his home for the entire fight- scoot out, kill stuff- scoot back in again.*




*Note, can you see all of the various coloured (small) circles? They are a variety of spiritual weapons, wielded from a distance by the various soggy priestesses.*

All thumping at various members of the Dark Squad.

They were not enjoying the sensation, and keep in mind I did a lot of missing with the priestesses spells, and yet... they were rattled.




*But the max hit point soggy blademaster is still going strong, and Nicky's very suddenly down- unconscious, and the healing stops.*

There is swearing, the Dark Squad have got very used to Nicky, very quickly- they like him a lot, and keep in mind he delivers 1d4+8 Temp HP every turn to the PCs who end their turn within his aura.

That's why the bastards look like they've not taken many hits.

I, of course, figured some of this out before hand, which is why I went big with the enemies here. There's the best part of 8,500 XP in this encounter, and all of the enemies had pretty much maximum hit points.




*There's a lot more fretting going on now from the Dark Squad, particularly as the blademaster has started to cut into the Moonboar, who for two turns in a row fails to reply in kind, and then he spends a third turn getting a Cure Wounds into Nicky.*

The dhampir cleric struggles to his feet, and then conjures his spirit guardians in an attempt to keep him safe from harm.




*It doesn't work, the soggy blademaster cuts Nicky down again, but the Moonboar is now hitting hard, as are Ram and Newt, who has returned to the fold.*

The blademaster falls, at last- I even had one of the soggy priestesses park herself in hiding behind the blademaster, pumping healing into him, but... not enough.

At this point Daktari is still out hunting soggy priestesses, it's worth noting that during this 'hunt' the barbarian manages to make three Hold Person saves in a row, and Wisdom is his dump stat.




*There's Daktari, bottom left- another soggy priestess is about to meet her end. While Newt and the Moonboar are dashing west after the only other soggy left standing.*




*The finale, the last picture, and the final soggy priestess has been chased down, another one of Newt's many victims, he started slow but found his aim in the end.*

The soul of the last departing soggy is dedicated to Humphrey Far-Fer-Nar by the exalting puddy-tat, I mean tabaxi warlock. It was Humphrey's turn, that's the third soul that he's had dedicated to him, Newt keeps a list. Some how that fact seems to make the whole enterprise feel, if anything, a little worse.

I get the feeling that Newt is going to be reading this list sometime in the future, while petitioning one of his devilish patrons to come to his aid.

“Hear ME, Lord Belphegor, for it is I- Newt, your most dedicated of servants, for I have sent thee- the two orcs in the frosty forest, the goblin that looked at me funny, the dead hooker, the ogre with the daft hat... and on the list goes, for quite some time. What can he have written in the list? He doesn't know their names?

I worry about Newt.

He's such a wretched soul, bags of fun to have around, but... just incredibly broken inside.

Back to the last picture- it's a wonderful map, and the day after at work Jim (who plays Vinnie) was purring about the fight, apologies for the lack of detail but it really was just all fighting, and not a grind- although we skirted it, it helped that the soggy priestesses didn't get too close to the action.

Remarkably the Dark Squad were incredibly good, tactically, in the fight- concentrating fire on the big bad enemies, and then- when the time was right- sending Daktari and Newt out to hunt the soggy priestesses.

If I could have got a priestess (or two, or three) to the sahuagin guards before the Dark Squad cut them all down, well... the priestesses all had Mass Cure Wounds spells. Different fight, maybe.

But that's all we did, but I promise we'll do some more of it next time.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Well done, the Dark Squad! And well done you for finding the sweet spot for a serious challenge. 
I wonder what big uber-boss the soggys were protecting


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> Well done, the Dark Squad! And well done you for finding the sweet spot for a serious challenge.
> I wonder what big uber-boss the soggys were protecting



Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #092: Interview with a Dhampir. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*

Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Awaiting new answers to new questions from the priests at Fallowstone Holy, info will be sent to Saltmarsh for around the 10th of Kythorn (June).
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetery).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons left to fight Ashardalon, these are in a dragon-in-flight shaped barrow in Farrow Woods.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 91, and it was great, but there'll be a lot more chat and text in this one, because... well, there was a lot more chat in this one.

The Dark Squad are still sub-aqua swimming through ancient dwarven ruins situated beneath Salt Cave, which is just up the coast from Ashby (their favourite coastal settlement), they're saving the village from the sahuagin (Soggys) remember.





*But first things first, because a lot of the PCs are broken, the adventurers huddle up for a bit more of Nicky's Aura of Vitality, and no-one needs healing more than Nicky, he spent time dirt napping twice in the previous session.*




*And after healing comes exploring, although the PCs are sore amazed that nothing has jumped out at them yet, they're expecting an end of level bad guy, but...*

There are no more Soggys to be found, and nothing else tries to eat them.

However, there is a room to the south, it's hard to spot on the above map, but the Dark Squad find three sets of ancient stone double doors leading into the inaccessible chamber (it's all the way at the bottom of the map).

Furthermore, after a little investigation, Ram is certain that the Soggys were trying to break the stone portals open, although that's another mystery- the stone portals have no locks, and no obvious opening mechanisms, they're sealed fast. Also, this place is ancient- dwarven construction but any signs and symbols have long since faded or been eroded, there are no clues here.

Then however the Dark Squad discover this place (see below), and keep in mind Dak, Ram & Vinnie (unless he wildshapes into something aquatic) are on the timer here, they have approx. twenty five minutes left on their potions of water breathing.




*The odd domed chamber is around twenty feet high, there are another pair of the stone doors to the west, however there's also a (very) large circular/oval stone object that has been chained upright in position upon a dais. And when I say very large... the huge convex/concave stone is eight feet in diameter, and roughly circular (not exactly though), the object must weight several tons.*

A short while later Vinnie figures out that the chained object isn't made from stone, it is in fact a massive clamshell (or at least half of one). Investigations continue apace, but again Ram discerns that there is no visible way to open the doors here.

Note, at this point- after a series of spectacularly low skill checks (a variety of skills) Newt is getting irate/bored/whatever with the situation. He's getting sweary-

“What the ---- are we doing here! Ram, you* ------- ---- ------* get the doors open or else my Lord, Belphagor, will...”, apologies but at this point the warlock's tirade descends into an unbroken stream of asterisks.

But, that doesn't work, and so...




*The warlock Eldritch Blasts the chain indicated, the ancient and rusted steel breaks and the massive (8 foot diameter remember) clamshell gyres, pivots and thumps into... Dex saves follow, and Ram, Nicky and the Moonboar all make theirs. So, Newt! The tabaxi is lightly crushed against the wall of the chamber by the slow swinging giant shell.*

Fate rolls dice, it seems. Who would have thought it.

However, the concave portion of the shell is now facing towards the floor of the chamber, which is a shame- that's the interesting bit.

Eventually, after a short row/argument, Dak- with help from the mighty Newt, who is now doing all he can to help, but pointedly not saying sorry for having got the Dark Squad to this point. Anyway, the pair manage to pull the chain back up and away so that the inside of the massive clamshell can be examined, and beneath the years of dirt is... a maze. By which I mean a simple circular maze has been etched into the palm of the great shell, it's barely visible (beneath the patina of dirt) and yet... it's there.

The maze looks a lot like the maze on the magic button that Vinnie keeps, the buttons that the Dark Squad are looking for.

Ram uses his finger to trace the maze, to map out the solution- from the outside to the centre, and is instantly rewarded- a puff of dust from behind him and the twin stone portals silently swing open wide.




*The spacious high-ceilinged chamber is empty, although... there are strange markings upon the floor here, the markings are clearly visible because not a lot of the dirt and debris has accumulated here.*

But what do the markings depict?

Best guess, and this after a series of checks by a variety of PCs- some good, some not-so, the Dark Squad believe the images show a progression of the planet on which they live (Toril), at some point in the future two moons will appear in the sky, and Toril will... well, it looks like it's going to collide with another planet.

But, and this is a big but- none of the PCs have any skills in this area, and so they're relying on a mixture of Insight, History, Arcana, Nature and Religion.

A little later, and keep in mind several of the PCs are now down to ten minutes of water breathing left, the PCs discover that the Soggys they fought to the north were exploring a series of ancient dwarven tombs. They recover the looted treasures from the dead Soggy blademaster, it includes a palm-sized black pearl. Newt is convinced that the gem is something special (it isn't but... I like that he's trying). The PCs best guess is the Soggy tomb-robbers et al were looking for a way to open the doors into the chamber that they have just explored.

Let's just take a moment to say that bit again, or better still to ask the question(s) of the players, here it comes-

“Why were the Soggy's in Salt Cave?”

Follow up-

“Why were they trying to break into a chamber full of ancient dwarven glyphs and sigils that depict... the end of the world? Or something similar?”

Or, I could have asked-

“Do you think this was random? That the sahuagin were just in search of treasure? But that can't be right because they had already found treasure in the tombs.”

So-

“Why were the Soggy's in Salt Cave?”, and, “Why were they trying to break into a chamber full of ancient dwarven glyphs and sigils that depict... the end of the world? Or something similar?”

Note, the Dark Squad before departing the secret chamber use repeated castings of Prestidigitation to dirty the massive clamshell again, to obscure the maze pattern- this after they close the doors again (by tracing the maze again- in to out this time).

Then Dak, Ram and Vinnie depart, at speed, back to the surface.

But not Nicky and Newt, the tabaxi doesn't need to surface as he's wearing a Helm of Underwater Action, and Nicky... well, he doesn't need to breath air, he's a Dhampir.

Which is the subject (sort of) of Newt's discussion/interrogation.

Further note, during the fight in the last session- when the Soggy blademaster got close to cutting Nicky down, well... Nicky changed, his face and features became a lot more... what's the word? Feral? Vampire-like, certainly.

So, Newt wants to know- “What's the story, Nicky? What specific kind of freak are you?”

Nicky explains, and George (who plays Nicky has done a write up of this, before he even built the character- I saw it, but now he can't find it and neither can I). So, a summary of intro and events as explained by Nicky-

He lived his life, a disappointment to his family, in a much less colourful place/world.
His father barely spoke to him.
His brothers mostly picked on him.
Because Nicky is a wet, a nerd, a geek, and he speaks with a lisp. He's also very polite, he says things like- “I say, that's simply marvellous- is it a dwagon?”
Nicky hated his life, or else he wanted to escape it.
Then, in a long sealed room he discovered in the undercroft of the castle in which he and his family live, he found a magical mirror- and stepped into it.
He fell (briefly) through worlds (and space and time).
During his plummet through realities he appeared briefly in the Dragon Barrow with Dak, and then in an undead crewed ship (the Dreadnaught) with Ram, and then in a dark far-future (maybe) with Newt. These visions courtesy of the Moon Pool (Sessions 84 & 85).
Finally, his fall through space and time was arrested when Sehanine Moonbow caught him, soon after he dedicated his life to the goddess who saved him.
At which point, you'll remember, Vinnie turned up for a chat with Sehanine, and Nicky was sent back to Faerun with the shifter druid, to aid the Dark Squad.
Oh, and Nicky is a sort of vampire.       
Newt really isn't interested in any of the above, although he let's Nicky blather on and get it all off his chest. Newt's reply (see below), Nicky later states is the kindest thing that anyone has ever said to him, it goes a little like this-

“That's as maybe, and all very interesting. Not! Now, what you need to know is we're the Dark Squad, we're chasing down some mad prophecy... yada yada Primordial, yada yada, big dragon equals the end of the world. But, and this is very important, it's a prophecy- so it's going to play out whatever we do. So, don't bother trying to work any of it out, what we have to do is just keep killing everyone/thing that looks at us funny, and then somehow we'll get to the end.”

Nicky tries to argue- he's incredibly interested in the various prophecies, the nature of Ub, the... but Newt shuts him down again.

“LOOK! None of that is important. What is important is- me! Now, your job is to keep me alive, and even at the expense of the others. They're expendable, remember that. Besides, if you keep me alive then I'll kill everything else, ergo- the others will survive too. Now book up your ideas, and no-more snivelling!”

As Nicky said to the departing Newt's back- “that's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me.”

It doesn't take much.

The Dark Squad back-track, grab up the remains of the one member of the Hopscotch brothers that has not been entirely eaten by the Soggys, and then Water Walking again they rendezvous with Ludwig Clamzucker and row back to Ashby, after all they only spent about an hour in Salt Cave.




*To Ashby, and the townsfolk there, and keep in mind it's still early afternoon when the Dark Squad return with half-a-Hopscotch-body and a story to tell.*

There is much in the way of the wailing and gnashing of teeth, the villagers are distraught to learn that the two young fishermen (Bobby & Trevor Hopscotch) have been killed. In this moment of high drama Newt, of course, gives a speech- it's mostly well-received but it's a bit creepy, although the warlock only mentions genocide twice, which is probably a record.

Dak therefore steps up, and in front of the assembled masses he gives a much more stirring speech, about how in his culture (I am Uthgardt! I am Sky Pony!) the Hopscotch brothers would be celebrated as heroes, defending the tribe from deadly/evil monsters etc. It's a bit of a stretch, but it's heartfelt, and so the funerals of the dead Hopscotch brothers follow apace.

Note, Ram finds the mother of the two Hopscotch lads and presses the large black pearl the adventurers found earlier onto her, to sell, to make ends meet, to go on- he explains. The pearl has already been checked over- it's not magical, it is however valuable (worth in the region of 500gp).

Then Newt sings sea shanties in the Red Dragon Inn for the remainder of the night, and it's stirring evening (his adjusted performance check is a '30'). The drinking (and singing) goes on to the wee small hours.

However, Vinnie also takes the time to take Nicky aside- down onto the docks, and to ask a few questions of his own, the druid was also on hand to witness Nicky's feral change in the fight with the sahuagin blademaster.

We do another twenty minutes of Nicky's story, followed by Vinnie's introduction to the various members of the Dark Squad- Dak is loyal and steadfast, Ram is a cold-hearted killer (with a conscience, eh?) and Newt is a lunatic.

It's very moving- a proper introduction to events for the Dhampir, and a welcome to the journey, but, we move on...

The Dark Squad spend the night at the inn, and then early doors hit the road again- next stop is Farrow Wood. The location, they know, of the ancient Dragon Barrow that Dak (and Nicky) saw in the barbarian's vision in the Moon Pool. There is a weapon here, a two-handed sword, a dragonslayer; and recovering it is one of the tasks that needs to be completed for the Dark Squad to join the Pact of the Flame.

And so onwards, although... here's another little snippet.




*Nice map, very professional. Salt Cave is situated on the coast (obviously) to the west of Ashby, see the bit that says High Top. Well, at this point the Dark Squad- thinking about ancient dwarven ruins, remember their time spent exploring beneath Squabblepot, the hidden gnome enclave.*

Here's the thing, during their investigation they questioned Arty Swell about his movements prior to the murder he committed (remember, Arty was being controlled by Ian with one I). At some point during the Dark Squad's discussion with Arty he said-

“Three nights ago I got home from my work at the Farhill Mine. I did a little shopping at the market and said hello to a few folk on the way back into the burrow. I went back to my rooms, then prepared and ate dinner.”

Ram, very clever at the time- but he doesn't remember it now, asked, “How did you get back to the burrow?” And keep in mind the Dark Squad arrived at the burrow via a magical portal, and were sniffing around trying to find out where Squabblepot was on their map.

Anyway, Arty's reply back then was-

“I walked- it only took me a few minutes.”

So, Squabblepot is within walking distance of Farhill Mine.

The ruins accessed via Salt Cave are the same ruins (very likely) that the Dark Squad explored beneath Squabblepot.

But then, we move on- to Farrow Woods.




*Which is still a beautiful place, at least to look at- remember the Dark Squad have been here before too, this is where they came to rescue Bang & Olafsson, their first adventure in the region.*

So, Farrow Woods has changed, the Dark Squad (some of them- the ones with good rolls) have a feeling they're being watched, and then Ram spots a pair of floating eyes- a very hard spot, twenty or thirty yards away and hidden within the forest.

Then five minutes later another pair, and another pair- and now Vinnie and Nicky have spotted the watchers too.

But, when approached- and the floating eyes (as if set in a five to six foot tall humanoid's head) are always on the move, they dart away- disappear.

Just once, Ram is convinced, he sees the spectral outline of a ragged and torn elf.

Eventually, Vinnie grabs out his magic maze button- holds it aloft, and then explains- “We are 'ere to re-cover ze ancient weaponz to fight ze dragun. Fur ze Pact of ze Flamz!”

A much abused (very dead) spectral elf appears and points the way forward, the way in which Dak was leading his comrades, to the Dragon Barrow.

Note, the watchers however continue to observe.

Then we get here...




*And the Dark Squad start exploring, the barrow itself is thirty feet above the forest floor, and the only clearing the Dark Squad have encountered within the forest so far.*

Note, Dak has forgotten how he managed to get inside (it was all the way back in session #84 after all).

But then...




*Charging out of the woods comes a centaur, of a sort- see the picture, although I don't have the exact image I need- the centaur here looks as rotten and dessicated but lacks the finery. The centaur shouts something about “trespassers”, but in elven- which only Ram (I think) understands.*

Then it skewers Nicky with its pike, and then stomps on the Twilight/Moon priest and ruins the poor fellow's day.




*Less than ten seconds later and there are now three of the centaurs in the fight, the first to arrive is almost destroyed (on the right) this after a raging Dak manages to land two Crits in a row (see the previous session).*

However, Nicky is also suffering badly and down to less than half-a-dozen hit points- two of the centaurs have stomped and skewered the priest.

Note, I'm not picking on you George- I promise, the bad guys were always going to be coming on to the fight from off the map, you and Newt were the only two PCs I could get to- I rolled a 1d6 to see which of you got double teamed by the enemies. The dice came up Nicky.

Although, seconds later Newt is also skewered and stomped too, and that's about where we're at.

But that's all we did, but I promise we'll do some more of it next time, although the next session isn't until the 28th.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Love Newt's interpretation of events


----------



## carborundum

Perfect d&d logic! 
"what we have to do is just keep killing everyone/thing that looks at us funny, and then somehow we'll get to the end"


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> Perfect d&d logic!
> "what we have to do is just keep killing everyone/thing that looks at us funny, and then somehow we'll get to the end"



I've told you before, this is your second warning- don't encourage him!

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Playa Playa*​
*The Diary of Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev-

6th Myrtul*

Dear diary,

It has been a simply rotten day!

I finally gathered the nerve to confront  Aleksandr about the ghastly noises coming from his rooms, and Konstantin was there as well!

It is always so much more difficult when they are together.

I asked him to keep the noise down, and he said that the problem must be with my ears, as no one else seemed to be disturbed!

Well, I may have gotten a little cross, and both of them seemed to take offense. They said that the best option was to trim my ears a little! I protested of course, but as usual I was too weak to stop them doing as they pleased.

I am afraid I did not make much of a brave showing of myself. Broke down actually. At least they agreed not to tell father.

Konstantin even said they preferred me better this way, as I am so different that it is strange that I should look like them.

*7th Myrtul*

Dear diary,

I have decided that I have to take some kind of revenge on Aleksandr. He has gone too far this time.

I have decided to free his latest guest and to get them away from the castle. At the very least it might provide some respite from the noise.

Daylight should give me chance to get them a good distance before I have to return to avoid suspicion.

*20th Myrtul*

Dear diary,

I FINALLY DID IT!

I think I finally got far enough away that they will never be able to find me!

After the ear thing, and that poor woman, I decided it would be best to avoid my family for a while.

I headed out to that ruined forest temple I have been meaning to take a look at.

What a marvel it is, older even than father. It seems likely that the ruin has stood there since before my family took over the barony.

While exploring, I found a hidden corridor, simply choked with roots. I managed to squeeze through a gap - my build does have it's advantages after all - and found an astounding underground chamber.

It was large and circular, with raised edges like an amphitheatre. The ceiling was painted with an enormous representation of unfamiliar stars, faded by time. After pausing for a quick sketch, I turned my attention to the wide, uncannily level, and utterly unadorned floor.

As I approached, I realised that the entire room was an enormous mirror!

Reflected clearly within was the same sky as the mural, only in the mirror the first light of dawn seemed to be breaking.

Oh how I wish I could have shared the beauty of that image with my family, I do not know if any of them have ever truly seen a dawn.

Regrettably, my usual misfortune and clumsiness decided to assert itself: I leaned over too far trying to get a better look. I remember closing my eyes, terrified that the weight of my mail would shatter that beautiful mirror, but the impact never came.

Instead, I found myself falling through that reflected sky, well above the clouds, just as the sun crested the horizon. I had no way to slow my fall, and could only watch as I plummeted into the swirling grey below.

I must have fainted (weak until the end, father would be so ashamed) as I awoke to find myself before a cave.  The wind whipping snow around me as though trying to conceal the breath-taking (figuratively) vista of a sweeping mountain range.

Only the inclement weather broke the spell, and I have retreated into the cave away from the wind.

I suppose I should be concerned for my safety, but it is all too marvellous to concern myself with such simple worries as yet.

Even the cave interior offers new delights! The walls are densely packed with primitive paintings that appear to tell the story of a great hero, battling monsters, creating great wonders and raising cities in his name.  

The strangest thing is that I can still see the clouds out of the corner of my eye, as though looking through a smudged spyglass. Though they remain in the periphery even when I turn quickly. Yet another mystery to explore as I learn more of this place.

*Disclaimer: The views and opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not reflect the official policy or position of the DM.*


----------



## Goonalan

Ain't D&D great.

Best game of D&D for ages last night- I have such wonderful players.

Some of that was down to the fact that we've not been together for a while (and the heart grows fonder) but the majority of it was down to the guys (and a bit of me), a fun time was had by all.

Newt is such a screw-up.

And Daktari... cradling the raddled skeletal remains of a dead horse while singing Minnie Ripperton's "Loving You", full volume- no holding back, and with all the tenderness of a Leonard Nimoy spoken word bonanza, only in an emotion-filled cod Russian accent and with the husky voice (and drawl) of Lee Marvin (Wandering Star).

Nothing says D&D like a singing barbarian cuddling the head of a long-dead horse, let me tell you.

If I was the kind of D&D DM that gave XP for this kind of thing, then I would, but I'm not.

I nearly cried when England won the cricket earlier yesterday, but it was nothing like the hard-snuffling I was having to do last night to keep the tears at bay.

I'll say it again- D&D*, naughty word yeah!

*And all other RPG-type games, pick your own poison.

Love you all lots.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #093: Enter the Dragon Barrow. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Awaiting new answers to new questions from the priests at Fallowstone Holy, info will be sent to Saltmarsh for around the 10th of Kythorn (June).
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons left to fight Ashardalon, these are in a dragon-in-flight shaped barrow in Farrow Woods.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 93, and it has been a long lay-off, no game on the 28th and so it's been three weeks, we were all very ready...

But first a word from our sponsor-




*Wise words from the stately cat-thing, Newt there- it's not a glib motto for the tabaxi warlock, it's a way of life.*

We move on.

If you recall the Dark Squad were getting their backsides kicked (some of 'em) by a trio of undead centaurs, although the various members of the team have failed to fully identify the undead monstrosities that are at present assailing them.




*The Dark Squad suspect that the new enemies are the guardians of the Dragon-in-Flight tomb, it's an odd thing really, from a DM P.O.V.*

What's odd?

I'll tell you, the floating eyes/watchers-in-the-wood (see last session) were also guardians of the tomb- the Dark Squad (and in particular Vinnie) had a chat with these odd fellows, and assured them that they were the good guys, and... well, the watchers-in-the-wood stayed away.

My point, the Dark Squad could have tried the same tactic, it just might have worked.

But, they didn't, and so... the fighting.

Nicky takes a proper beating, he's swiftly down to six or seven hit points in then opening rounds. Newt also suffers greatly- and yowls a lot about it- to anyone that will listen. Even Daktari takes a kicking.




*But the Dark Squad keep putting the bad guys down, it's a war of attrition folks- although pretty swift, particularly as Daktari's '20' streak continues for a while, he manages a Crit every turn for the next three rounds.*

And soon after the fight is over.

Further investigations conclude that the nag-rag-and-bone piles- all that remain of the guardians, were centaur mummies.

Which explains (in a minute- keep reading) why Vinnie (the Moonboar) finds it impossible to heal the wounds inflicted by the guardians.

Bugger!

Furthermore, the Squad are fairly certain that the undead guardians here were once members of the Pact of the Flame, they're that old- and very elven in feature, and clothing. This after several very high skill checks.

Then rest, but note the watchers-in-the-woods are keeping their eyes on the Dark Squad, the spectral observers are now gathered all around the clearing.




*A Leomund's Hut Venn Diagram. Note the moment after this image was 'snapped' Daktari decided to move next door.*

So, that's Nicky's Leomund's Tiny Hut on the left, and Newt's on the right.

Within Newt's Hut, lit by flickering spectral light, the surface of the sphere opaque, a jumble of grind and whirr (a percussionist sponsored nightmare soundscape) plays, while the squatting tabaxi chants and salaam's in guttural (& menacing) infernal.

Meanwhile, inside Nicky's hut the very faint smell of blood is masked by a variety of flowery and/or herbaceous aromas, a little bit of mood lighting, a Brian Eno track, and a scented candle or twelve. Oh, and lots of scatter cushions.

When the short rest is over Newt is sitting on his own, save for Ram who sits within the union of the two sets.

Then, as above, when the healing should be done the Moonboar discovers he is still injured, and after further investigation also subject to the centaur mummies' curse, but the Dark Squad don't have the magic they need to make things right.

And so we go on, and after a little more investigating Daktari eventually remembers where the entrance to the barrow within is, basically he just read back through session 84, that's when the barbarian experienced this place before.




*We're in to dark tunnels, and Dak is heading south- note Nicky (& Dak) both know that the great weapon they have come here for is to the north, but... Dak met a Sky Pony to the south, and so that's his target.*

Alas, en route to the spot Ram (I'm fairly certain- although no pictures exist) finds a trap the hard way, the floor ahead- or else a five foot section of it is illusionary and conceals a thirty foot deep pit lined with projecting spikes.

The rogue gets an ouchy, Nicky makes it better.

We go on...




*If you scooch real close in to the above image (you can click on it and enlarge it) you can see the mortal remains of a long dead horse, Daktari can hear a voice in his head, the same sing-song voice as the last time he was here.*

“Sing our song, my love- sing it with all your heart.”

Which, inevitably, leads to a cod Russian, mostly spoken word, version of Minnie Ripperton's, “Loving You”, the barbarian even gets his friends to join in with the chorus- and they do.

It made me cry, but y'know, because I was laughing that hard, no other emotion is evoked, just levity.

While all this is going on Dak is cradling the skeleton nag's head in his loving arms, Nicky is making notes, Vinnie... well, he doesn't know where to put himself.

Also note Newt, getting bored, has encouraged Ram to head into another crudely excavated ancient tunnel, the rogue spots a trap ahead, and then semi-safely triggers it- the following ceiling/rock fall is minimal, only Newt gets hurt.

Which does little to improve his temper.

But back to Dak, the voice of the long dead Sky Pony whispers the following words directly into the barbarian's brain-

"Now take my skull, and four hooves, treat them reverently my love for I am racing back to be with you..."

"A skin you will have to find and forge for me, it must be made from the finest shadow."

"A heart too, for my love to run true- you will need to acquire for me the pump of life... it must be suitable, my love."

"It must be- half-night, half-shadow, half-death, half-life, half-lost, half-found, half-fey, half-undeath and it must be filled, of course, with your love..."

"Only then will I come to you..."

"Oh, Daktari.... I cannot wait to be with you my love..."

"Oh, Daktari, I had forgotten how lustrous your hair is..."

Daktari is made up.

A short while later the barbarian shares the above information with his companions, and asks advice from Newt, ostensibly about acquiring a shadow hide, and a heart to meet the above requirements.

I'd like to say that Newt's advice is helpful.

I'd like to, but I can't.

The warlock simply lists the various pieces of viscera that he has acquired, so far, on his journey. He collects mementoes does our Newt.




*Soon after, Newt grows bored again- Daktari (see above) is still rambling on, and so the tabaxi investigates the next tomb over, there are two sarcophagi here, illuminated by everburning candles, etched in to the lid of each is a tall thin elf.*

No pictures exist of what follows.

First, Newt tempts fate and flings open the first sarcophagi- the tabaxi warlock is instantly caught in a cloud of acidic gas which stings his eyes and burns his fur. He's not happy.

He flees back to his companions, to tell his sad story.

A minute later, after the acid cloud has dispersed- and Newt has finally stopped bitching, Ram is sent back into the tomb to explore.

There's nothing in the first sarcophagi, and so after checking for traps- and very specifically little holes from which an acidic gas might spurt... there are none, the second sarcophagi is trap free, he opens it.

And is caught in a second acid cloud- note Ram rolled a '1' on his check above, he was absolutely certain there were no traps to be found.

The second sarcophagi is also empty.

Bugger!

I seem to remember swearing at this point.




*Then, with the Dark Squad making their way back to the middle section of the barrow, a bunch (actually a trio) of floating spectral lights turn up and start blasting folk with lightning.*

Note, it's at this point that the DM (and the players) remember about Ubmo.

There he is. YAY!

Ubmo says “YAY!” a lot, only in binary (like the sound of a game loading on a Spectrum 48k) which only Vinnie understands.




*The will-o'-wisps keep disappearing- flying off, and then reappearing somewhere else in order to lightning blast a different member of the Squad.*

Between the two images above the Dark Squad spend in excess on thirty minutes getting frazzled, chasing after, and/or readying actions in order to make the annoying little floating light-bulbs go away (permanently).

Eventually, two of the wisps are killed, the last one gets away.




*And the Dark Squad, at last, progress to the main chamber of the barrow.*

The gargantuan dragon skeleton's skull is impaled by a beautiful greatsword, which- “touch noth-zing ere!” is later identified by Newt and Vinnie as being a dragonslaying sword.

The weapon they are here to collect.

There are two more sarcophagi, similar in appearance to the others found here, although there's some ancient elven text on the stone- the great wyrm was called Aegis, and the slaying of the beast instigated the formation of the Pact of the Flame.

Note, see the yellow square (on the above image) in the passage to the south of Vinnie, that's another illusory floor, with another spiked pit trap beneath it.

Ram, constantly prodding the floor ahead, found this one.

The Dark Squad stop to chat for a while.

The issue being-

“Yew knor, wen yew tak zee sword- zer my-tea dragun will cum alife!”

Vinnie precis what comes next.

And so after thoroughly checking the chamber over once again, the Dark Squad get ready, and into position- ready for the dragon's attack.




*Note, Daktari and Nicky are sitting (balanced) astride the great dragon's skull/head. Newt is hiding, as is Ram.*

Ready.

Daktari grasps the hilt of the dragonslaying greatsword in two hands.

READY!

The sword slips out of the dragon's skull, no longer impaling the great wyrm, and... nothing else happens.

The barbarian struggles to his feet and holds his new blade aloft (note the ceiling here is much higher). 

From on high he makes a grand speech-

“Be hold! I have new sword!”

And then gets punched- a mean right-hook to the side of his face, with a follow up swift left to the breadbasket that breaks a rib or two.

The barbarian manages to cling on to his precarious spot but then decides to leap down from atop the dragon anyway.

There is no visible enemy in the chamber.

There is however a fair amount of confusion present.

“Sumthing hit me! Hit me har...”

The barbarian begins but then get's punched again, this time in the back of the head- and it's a crit (for approx. 28 damage), and the big barbarian is bloodied and beyond.

But still, there's no enemy to be seen.

Dak scrambles for and then glugs down a potion of greater healing.

His companions collectively scramble and... accomplish nothing.

Until...

Nicky bathes a section of the chamber in Faerie Fire.




*He's a clever lad.*

And the outline of an amorphous (although with clean lines) creature is revealed, the enemy looks and moves like the wind.

At the same time the last will-o'-wisp shows up and frazzles Newt some more.

It kicks off.




*And for a while I was really on to something here, my Invisible Stalker started with over 150 hit points, and hit hard- but then the inevitable Dark Squad pile on, and even with a fair amount of missing (Newt missed six Eldritch Blasts in a row- three of them '1's, it didn't improve his mood) the Stalker takes a beating.*

Then Newt casts Blindness and the Invisible Stalker fails its save (and it has darkvision, but not blindsight), but that of course doesn't prevent the elemental from knowing where its quarry is- Daktari.

That said the Dark Squads victory is inevitable.

But that's the end of the session, save for one more thing- shame on you, all of you (players), you were so certain that the dragon was going to come back to life (or equivalent). I'm slightly insulted, that would have been way too obvious.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Very cool session. Don't suppose there's an audio file of Daktari's song ...?


----------



## Goonalan

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> Very cool session. Don't suppose there's an audio file of Daktari's song ...?



Please Jim don't read this... please Jim don't read this... please Jim don't read this.

We had a reprise of the song last night, Newt was taking too long to decide what to do so Dak (Jim) sang at him for a while- which speeded up the decision making process immeasurably. 

Toodles goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #094: Enter the Dragon (from the Barrow). 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Awaiting new answers to new questions from the priests at Fallowstone Holy, info will be sent to Saltmarsh for around the 10th of Kythorn (June).
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons left to fight Ashardalon, these are in a dragon-in-flight shaped barrow in Farrow Woods.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 94, and yet another cracker...

Remember, I wrote this last time-

But that's the end of the session, save for one more thing- shame on you, all of you (players), you were so certain that the dragon was going to come back to life (or equivalent). I'm slightly insulted, that would have been way too obvious.

Well, check out the title of this one for the giveaway, but we'll get to that.




*Here they are! The Dark Squad, after a brief chat and a modicum of healing, get on- they've the rest of the barrow to explore- actually just one chamber.*

And...




*Here it is.*

So, Ram sneaks his comrades into the final part of the tomb, checking for traps and being very cautious- there's another illusion covered pit trap at the entrance to this chamber.

And the squiggle of elven script on the lintel over the entrance here, Ram translates- remarkably, he's the only one of the Dark Squad that can read elven.

It says, “The Seekers in the Shadows”.

Which causes a few words of concern.

“Zat name is very family-ar, n'est-pas?” Vinnie states.

“It's another bunch of us! Eyes in the Night- Dark Squad... that kind of thing!” Newt growls back.

“Be on your guard, watch well Ram, there are bound to be traps here.” The tabaxi warlock adds, like he's a team-player, or else he cares about his companions.




*The same picture again, but for a reason.*

There are four sarcophagi here, similar to those found elsewhere in the barrow, but along with the usual bas-refiefs of ancient elves- one on each, there's a lot of text on these tombs. Again, Ram translates, and the text explains who lies within each sarcophagi.

And to save time I'll also include the text that is later discovered within each of the sarcophagi, as I go along, note this isn't the order the Dark Squad did things- they did all the translating on the outside first before the rest of the Squad fled the chamber to allow Ram to be alone with the tombs and the traps.

All of the sarcophagi turn out to be safe- no traps at all.

And so, we start with sarcophagi number one, which depicts a ferocious looking (and scantily clad- think Vallejo, chainmail bikini) elven maiden, in translation the text on the tomb says-

“Tardaki, sword elf maiden strong of arm and swift of foot, although woe betide those that would anger her for she was possessed of a frightful temper.

She will be remembered for her lustrous hair, red with the blood of her enemies.

Her spirit soars above yet, like a flying horse, she guards the heavens.”

And within is written-

“LOVING YOU IS EASY BECAUSE YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!”

Daktari is, of course, delighted- he even treats us to a chorus or two of his new theme song.

Next.

The second sarcophagi depicts a plain looking, non-descript male elf, kinda angry looking- Vinnie spots a series of slits on the sculpted elf's neck- an aquatic elf then, and the text here says-

“Sham-Bo-Ram the sea elf, whose heart had fled long hence, or so the rumours said, even afore the battle against the Dragon.

Swift of blade he was, although less swift to trust, but very quick (and yet quiet) to anger.

Revenge was his watch word, he sought to set his people free, and so rejoice for he freed a great many folk- their souls he sent winging to their dark gods.”

And within... well, that's a secret, and remember Ram is the only one of the Dark Squad that can speak elven, and so when he reads what is written within he keeps quiet, he says nothing. And nothing his comrades say can change his mind, that is until much later- after the half-elf has had a think about things.

This is what it says inside Sham-Bo-Ram's tomb-

“WARE YOUR SO-CALLED FRIENDS, THE LAUGHING ONE'S BROTHER WILL BETRAY YOU!”

And after Ram has had a think about it, and told the rest of the Squad the above message, he also has the answer, maybe- the laughing one is Giggles. A member of the Eyes in the Night, the last incarnation (it is thought) of the adventuring party, prior to the Dark Squad, of course.

Next.

The third sarcophagi depicts a stick thin, well-dressed and snooty looking high elf, possibly a noble, and the text states-

“Went, the high elf, whose mind was long lost, and whose heart was either black or else broken.

A raging furry whose flaming spells sent Aegis the dragon back to hell, possibly there to serve as the terrible Went's new master, for he sold his soul cheaply.

The oathtaker was lost to us- his fury spent his life, his friends fled, and in his fowl fool anger he lost his all, and he fell- again, into darkness.

Went, was sent Far-Far away.”

And when Ram translates the above- mainly aiming his speech at Newt, of course, he makes clear to the tabaxi that the 'Far-Far' in the last sentence is capitalised.

Far-Far away? Doesn't that sound like someone else we know?

Newt's reply- “Oh, NO!”

And on in the inside of the sarcophagi-

“THE MAN AND THE CROCODILE AWAIT THEE!”

Newt, for whom the above has become (at times) a bit of an obsession, manages not to flip-out.

Food for thought, but remember Newt is very much of the opinion that the plot will play out- whatever he and the other members of the Dark Squad do. He's in it for the ride, not to fathom riddles.

Next.

Then the last sarcophagi, this one showing a heavy set elf- as broad as two of his kind, barrel chested but dressed in simple attire, and the text-

“Veldino, the loquacious, and yet strangely accented, moon elf savant.

All that was wild and free in nature loved him best, and in the pale moonlight he bathed and was adored.

He was a friend to the pale dwarf, and thus began our service, and our misery.”

Just in case you missed it, Vinnie's full name is- Vincenzo Del Vino (Vinnie of the Wine).

The above translation causes much more chatter- the pale dwarf is, of course, Ub.

Note, when I say- 'of course' above, I mean that's what the Dark Squad think. The opinions expressed here are those of the adventurers, not the DM- of course.

But there's a lot more text within-

“Veldino it was that gave name to our endeavour, for our service it has been fore-said shall be known across the ages, our time will come... and once spent, it will come again.

We are forever consumed, for we are the Pact of the Flame.

Our course, of course, was named in honour of the one that sacrificed his all, to save the people so that they would live free.

Our beloved hero, the terror-schemer-of-destruction.

Like a candle in the wind, Went- went.

We shall miss him now that he has gone, for in life none missed (or cherished) him at all.

Thus Went, went- and in doing so he (Went) went well.

IF THE WEAPON HAS BEEN CLAIMED THEN THE GREAT DRAGON IS RELEASED, AND IT MUST BE FOUGHT AGAIN.

WARE ALL! THE TIME OF ASH APPROACHES.”

Which is a lot to take in.

Also present, within the tombs, are a whole bunch of (low level) treasures- potions and scrolls, a lute of illusions (in Went's sarcophagi), a driftglobe (in Sham-Bo-Ram's tomb), and a necklace of fireballs (in Takdari's tomb, note the necklace is very tribal, the fireball beads are rune-carved shrunken kobold skulls).

So, the barbarian can throw fireballs now, and Newt is showering him with compliments- the ability to destroy things with fire is the ultimate power, according to the tabaxi warlock.

There follows a very long chat, over an hour around the VTT, and in the hut-




*They're all playing nicely in the one hut (Newt's) now.*

The result of the chatter is this.

The ancient elves here fought and killed the dragon Aegis, the huge skeleton they found earlier.

The elves here were the 'Seekers in the Shadows', fore-runners (progenitors) of the Dark Squad.

This thing is circular- 'for our service it has been fore-said shall be known across the ages, our time will come... and once spent, it will come again.', or else on repeat.

Nobody liked Went, the high elf, although the Pact of the Flame started here, and was named after the fiery bastard who's spells (ultimately) did for the dragon- Aegis.

Last bit, the dragon (Ashardalon), now that they have claimed the sword, has been unleashed.

The Dark Squad conclude- Ashardalon is abroad, although as Newt stated- 'Of course Ashardalon is abroad- who do you think destroyed Castell Gwythyr?”

Castell Gwythyr was reported destroyed way back in session 27c, and an ancient red dragon was spotted in the vicinity a day or two before the event was discovered.

It took an hour and an extended coffee break to get through all of this, including Ram's revelation (see above).

Then, after a short rest (only) the Dark Squad exit the barrow.




*To discover that they are surrounded.*

Note the above image hardly does justice to the situation, there are an army of shadowy battered and broken elves surrounding the barrow- they look like ancient soldiers that have lost (or won) a war. The tokens on the image above merely represent the front line of the massed ranks, there are hundreds more fallen spirits crowding behind.

The watchers number in their hundreds, if not thousands.

The Dark Squad go for their swords and spells, when they eventually become aware of the situation, they were still chatting about various revelations when the exited the barrow, for which read all of them had their screens focussed on the centre of the image. It wasn't until Ram chimed up with an “Uh-Oh!”, followed by, “Scroll out on the map...”. Then comes the swearing.

However, then the Dark Squad decide to get mouthy for a while, or rather Vinnie tries to explain again to the assembled masses who they are (the Dark Squad- the heroes) and their intentions (to fulfil the prophecy- slay the dragon et al). Newt's version of mouthy is just swearing and threats, while intersperse the druid's honeyed words.

They do good cop/bad cop simultaneously, and not for the first time.

The silent spectral elves watch on, their weapons ready.

The stand-off continues for a short while, until an elven voice comes from the ranks of the watchers.

Ram instantly translates-

“Stand ready, by the fire and the fury... It COMES!”

And while the elf watchers ready their weapons they still do not attack.

And the Dark Squad are still targeting- Newt is manoeuvring his Fireball template on the map, the adventurers are stacking readied actions- waiting for the army of elves to make the first move.

And so they're all surprised when the barrow on which they are standing suddenly tears itself apart.




*Enter the Dragon (from the Barrow). That's right- Aegis is back.*

Did you really think I was going to leave a gargantuan skeletal dragon unfought? Shame on you?

The massive skeletal wyrm has a ball of fire and shadow burning in it's skeletal ribcage- it's furious heart. The great dragon manages to poke a good thirty feet of its head, neck and body out of the barrow.

Several members of the Dark Squad are knocked prone by the dragon's turmoil entrance, and then more still as Aegis unfurls its seventy foot skeletal wings and flaps furiously- allowing the beast to eventually get free of its grave, and in the process flattening (and battering) the Dark Squad some more.

It gets violent.

Particularly when Aegis unleashes a breath weapon that is one quarter cold necrotic nastiness, to three quarters splintered piercing bone.




*Where's Newt? The tabaxi was last seen running south east and down the barrow, alas the ranks of the spectral elves coalesce and make it very clear to the warlock, there's no exit to be had this way.*

Newt reports this event to his colleagues, who atm have bigger fish to fry.

Note, Ubmo is destroyed in the opening moments- the Supreme Being, of course, reappears unharmed (YAAY!) next to Vinnie moments later.

We get to fighting.




*Note, Ubmo has just been destroyed again, this after he had the audacity to hit Aegis with a lightning bolt.*

Further note Ubmo's attacks are chosen entirely at random, on a 1) he grabs out his dagger and stabs, on a 2) he flings a javelin at the enemy, on a 3) he casts Witch Bolt, a 4) for the Lightning Bolt.




*And now we're into it, this is maybe three turns and perhaps an forty minutes later.*

Ubmo has just been destroyed for a third time, Vinnie has conjured a Giant Constrictor Snake, which is attempting to grapple the gigantic Aegis. The dragon has taken a beating- Daktari has been coming up '20' again- and his newly acquired dragonslaying two-handed sword is working well, it also helps that he's in a raging frenzy, and reckless with it.

Nicky has his Spiritual Weapon in the battle, and is surrounded by his Spirit Guardians- and guess what? Aegis, as it turns out, is vulnerable to both bludgeoning and radiant damage.

However the dragon is immune to necrotic damage, and resistant to many others- including fire, which has left Newt yowling (in retreat) and taking pot-shots from afar.

Note, Newt does a lot of missing.

But his dice are on fire compared to...

At this point Ram hasn't managed to land a hit yet. You read that right, his dice have abandoned him.

Aegis' AC is high.

The rogue has also taken a beating.

But look again, the dragon has a number of Legendary Actions, it keeps swatting about with its tail- targeting whoever just hit it hard, and every now and then it unfurls its wings again and flaps furiously, flattening the Squad (the save is Dex 20) and clubbing them about their heads.

Aegis is trying, but failing, to get aloft.

Nicky, Ram and Daktari are down to their teens in hit points, the barbarian is the worst hurt- Aegis keeps on smashing, clawing and biting the him because he keeps on hitting with his dragonslaying sword.

Daktari shatters his way through the dragon's ribs, and is at present slicing and stabbing at the bolus of flame and shadow that is the great undead wyrm's heart.

Note, when it got to three blood drops on the Aegis token (see the image above) I added another 100 hit points to the dragon. Why? Because it would frustrate the heck out of the players.

Worked.

Ten minutes later and...




*Ubmo's back, the Giant Constrictor has survived Aegis' breath weapon, but remarkably (+12 to hit) the great wyrm (Restrained) has otherwise been missing a lot.*

Eventually...




*And the killing blow, disappointingly, comes courtesy of the druid conjured Giant Constrictor.*

Aegis is destroyed, and in the following twenty or thirty seconds reality unravels- the great skeletal dragon is sucked back into the barrow- its scattered and broken parts having tumbled back to the whole, and...

Reality remakes itself.

The barrow is exactly as it was before Aegis emerged.

The elven watchers-in-the-woods are all gone.

The Dark Squad are suddenly surrounded by bird song, and the aromas of the forest.

That was nearly 10,000 XP in action.

Then, after another rest, and yet more healing- the Dark Squad make their way to the fairly nearby Farhill Mine, they're spent.

I had to dig the Farhill Mine out- I tend to delete out stuff that I'm not using to keep Fantasy Grounds Unity slim, so there's no lighting or fog of war et al in this version.




*Back to Farhill Mine.*

But that's the end of the session.

It's back to Saltmarsh (after Farhill) next session, and that's admin week- time to ditch the million and one items the PCs have been carrying in their inventories, and also time to fix lots of macros and buttons that have broken due to the various updates on FGU.

Oh, and keep in mind Vinnie has still got Mummy Rot, that needs fixing.

So, a quiet session next time.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Oh, excellent! I loved another group of anagrammic adventurers, but the zooming out to spot the elves was great, and the switcheroo with the elves not being hostile - superb! Plus, of course, a dragon after all. Very, very well played sir.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #095: Saltmarsh Shenanigans. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


Vinnie needs to be back for the next Saltmarsh Council meeting on the 1st Kythorn (June).
Awaiting new answers to new questions from the priests at Fallowstone Holy, info will be sent to Saltmarsh for around the 10th of Kythorn (June).
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame you need to find the hidden weapons left to fight Ashardalon, these are in a dragon-in-flight shaped barrow in Farrow Woods.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 95, and actually an amalgam of two sessions, let me explain- I've accumulated quite a number of add-ons/DLCs etc. with my Fantasy Ground Unity VTT, and in the last big update something broke. I was getting yards of error messages when attempting to do all manner of formerly innocuous activities, like putting tokens on a map.

So, we did a little adventuring- getting the Dark Squad from Farhill Mine and back to Saltmarsh, and then we attempted to fix whatever was broken with FGU, I'm not very IT orientated. Confession- I've never owned a mobile phone, I don't own a TV, and the next most technologically advanced device in my office (after this desktop PC- now 10+ years old) is... looks around, well... there's nothing else technology wise in the room. Maybe the exercise bike, but the digital read-out on that stopped working last night, so... I've got an air-purifier? Does that count as tech?

Sorry, my life- so, FGU got (mostly) fixed, and we spent the rest of the session fine-combing the various PCs ditching out broken macros, fixing spells that don't work properly and... well, general maintenance. It's also mad the amount of crap that these fellows have hidden away in their PCs inventories. Newt's Chest of Horrors contains all manner of strange items- a preserved wight's hand, mandibles from a maw demon, and the grisly mementos of a dozen other enemies.

So, late spring cleaning.

Last bit on this- Fantasy Grounds Unity is great, the fixing proved to be easy- it was all a matter of me having missed various updates for a variety of the add-ons that we run, some of this not my fault- I bought the add-ons from the DMs Guild (or similar) but the updates were only available via the Fantasy Grounds Forge. But it all got sorted. I think I've mentioned this before- I'm not very good with technology, not frightened of it, just not as bothered/interested in it as I perhaps should be. Be assured, my (home) office is full of... books, now there's a technology I'm very at home with.

Back to the game/explanation.

And so last week's (two weeks ago now) mini session has been mashed in with this last session, I think I could have explained that much quicker.

Oh, and the fix stuff wot broke session was also the hottest day of the for-like-ever.




*It was 41 degrees C in Lincolnshire, my home patch.*

Farhill Mine...




*The Dark Squad chat with Manistrad Copperlocks and her right-hand dwarf, Golf Kindle.*

And while Farhill Mine is all running smoothly, better than smoothly they're on a hot silver streak down deep- the Dark Squad receive a little extra money from Manistrad for their previous work here, only 200gp but it's a pleasant surprise for the Squad.

But that's not all- Saltmarsh, for the dwarves of Farhill, has become a no-go area. Manistrad has even shut up the mining HQ they had set-up in the town. The dwarves only go to the place to collect shipments and supplies, otherwise- it's off-limits.

The reason- the towns folk regularly fling insults and worse, particularly on/around the docks area, the ill-feeling is building, threatening to spill over. Something must be done about it...

Hey! Weren't the Dark Squad originally hired by Gundren Rockseeker to smooth/improve relations between Farhill Mine and Saltmarsh, I think so?

So, slaughtering gargantuan undead dragons is all very well, Manistrad explains, but it doesn't help the mine.

The Dark Squad are set their task.




*And so off they go to Saltmarsh.*

Here it is...




*Saltmarsh, in all its glory.*

Keep in mind that Nicky has never seen Saltmarsh before, and the so the rest of the crew are talking him through the sites and sounds of the town.

The first of which is a crowd of what look to be fisher folk who are assailing (only verbally mind) the Watch House, Vinnie investigates briefly (with his Saltmarsh Councillor hat on) and discovers that the irate folk are protesting the fact that six fishing boat captains are languishing in gaol, charged with smuggling.

Eventually Vinnie disperses the mob, like every politician, he hands out gold to the crowd and pays them off, promising that he will look into this matter at the next council meeting (tomorrow night).

We move on with the tour.




*Sharkfin Bridge, another Saltmarsh highlight.*

The Squad know that any Elf (or Half-Elf) that passes over the bridge feels... well, a bit queasy, Buggles and Ram have both been affected by this in the past. Nicky feels nothing, but when the Dark Squad tell him about the Pact of the Flame text that is visible through the rotting brickwork on the underside of the central span of the bridge. Well, Nicky investigates- alas this causes much consternation with the common folk here, mainly because the spider climbing Dhampir just walks over the side of the bridge- sticking to the surface as he goes, obviously.

The folk in Saltmarsh are clearly not used to seeing this kind of thing, although the terror is lessened somewhat when Nicky's voice echoes up from below.

“I thay, it's swimply marv-ell-us!”

Nicholai sounds a lot like a simpering, lisping, wet ninny.

Eventually we move on.

And after another twenty minutes or so of intros to various folk and places that the Dark Squad have previously visited et al, it's back to the Dark Squad house.




*The house needs an airing, Newt's room is a little stinky- it could be the dead cat. Note, Nicky is given Buggles' old room.*

And that was pretty much all we did in the first mini-session, except to also go through some Downtime activity ideas, because the deal is Bear (who plays Newt) is away for the next three weeks. Therefore, the rest of the Squad is going to do a little investigating (and other things) in Saltmarsh, as well as a few Downtime projects.

Newt's Downtime activity, and keep in mind the Squad are going to be spending the next month in town, well... where do I start-




*I know what you are thinking, I'm thinking it too. Apostrophe!*

Alas, that's all I can tell you about how, or why, or... anything, really. We'll play out Newt's Downtime School of Magic activities when he gets back from his holi-bobs.

It's not going to be good.

I will be very surprised if there are not casualties.

Keep in mind that Newt thinks that proper magic (his magic- which mostly involves fire and terror) is only doled out to mortals that pledge their allegiance (and souls) to fiery (or silver-tongued) demons and devils.

So, the curriculum at Newt the Magnificent's Magnificent School of Magic may need a little close-scrutiny.

But that was all they did in the mini session.

Then, the week after, the Squad (without Newt) swing into action.

Oh, and the Squad also get paid by Winston, the halfling fence/shop-owner that the adventurers send all their treasure item finds to, just over 400gp each.




*That's the “Faithful Quartermasters”, the local 'curiosity shop', proprietor Captain Xanderos, a female tiefling in piratical attire.*

Over the course of the next month Nicholai acquires a +1 Shield, while Ram eventually gets his hands on (after some low rolls) a +1 Longbow, we're using the Downtime rules here. Alas the above transactions also prove to be expensive (bad rolls), and soon after Nicky is left with 3gp to spend for the rest of the month (only 20 days left of it).

Vinnie, again with his Saltmarsh Councillor hat on, heads out onto the streets to get the low down, the vox populi- nobody on the docks has a kind word to say about the dwarves of Farhill, also the catch is down for the year (the dwarves are to blame), the docks are not getting the investments needed- things are falling apart (the dwarves are to blame), and the Council favours the dwarves (the dwarves are to blame), and, of course... six good honest fishing boat captains are languishing in gaol (the dwarves are to blame).

The docksiders are very unhappy (the dwarves are to blame).

Remarkably (after several great rolls, including a '20') Vinnie, accompanied by Daktari (that's worth mentioning), finds himself spending time in the back room of The Broken Net, with Kreb Shenk.

Kreb is the voice of the people.




*All friends together. That's nice, this must be the role-playing bit of RPGs that people told me about.*

Let's just take a moment. The Broken Net is a brigand/pirate/fisherfolk/scumbag tavern, proprietor the big surly racist- Kreb Shenk. The last Squad member to venture here was Ram, he fled when the good folk started throwing things (from tankards to knives) at his head.

So, Councillor Delvino (Vinnie, remember) has a pleasant chat- he can be incredibly eloquent when he wants to be. The racist Shenk plays his part well, he doesn't hate dwarves as much as hanker for the good times of old, before the money grubbing sawn off dirt diggers hit town. He's a patriot, and a traditionalist.

Vinnie and Daktari are invited back to the Net, any time- there'll always be a drink behind the bar for the pair.

Note, Vinnie is taking the temperature at this point, he's not offering the cure.

Then...




*That's the Saltmarsh Town Hall, which can only mean one thing...

TINSEL CANNONS EXPLODE!*
*
RAZZAMATAZZ MUSIC BEGINS!

COUNCIL MEETING!
*
*ACTION!*




*Order!*

There's a lot about potholes, then a major investigation as to the benefits (or otherwise) of implementing a single cart flow system between Tappits Lane and Stroop Avenue, leading to Furrow's End.

Daktari has plus five on his filibuster.

But I'm prevaricating, the good folk in the open council session are actually pretty incensed.

There's a lot of chatter, and I mean- a lot of chatter, in this bit and the closed council session that follows, maybe ninety minutes to two hours of play. Including daring swooping emotionally charged speeches by the young Councillor Delvino. Although, for every piece of eloquence from the stalwart Druid the DM, in the guise of various NPC folk- but mostly Councillor Anders Solmor, has a repost, and as arrogant as it is to write this- the DM, and Anders, scores more hits than the Druid.

But we'll get to that.

So, the big discussions are about the following-

The fishing captains/smugglers in gaol.

The dock folk's hatred of the dwarves of Farhill.

Obvious, ain't it.

About 75% of the citizens at the open session want the fishing captains freed, new investment in traditional enterprises (fishing) and, ultimately, for the council to bar the dwarves from the town- or some less/more violent version of the same.

One other important point to note from the open session of the Council- a well-meaning and concerned citizen of Saltmarsh reports to the authorities that he (or possibly she) has heard rumours that an illegal (and very possibly nefarious) unlicensed magic school may be opening its doors (in an effort to corrupt the youth) in the town.

The level of consternation increases.

Nice work!

I wonder who that well-meaning and concerned citizen could have been, whoever it was I am certain that their conscience is clear.

We move on.

To the closed session of the Council, and there's a vote- after approx. forty minutes of speeches (including a potted history of the fishing families of Saltmarsh), back and forth.

Just to remind ourselves the Saltmarsh council consists of-

Eda Oweland (Chair, and from a traditional fishing family and with ten generations in Saltmarsh)
Gellen Primewater (from a fishing family, same as Eda)
Anders Solmor (from a fishing family- same as Eda, latterly turned entrepreneur)
Eliander Fireborn (Head of the Watch, an outsider although in-post for eight years)
Vincenzo Delvino (Farhill Mine representative, in-post one month, has spent six days (in total) in Saltmarsh)

There's plenty of discussion about what to do to ease the tensions in the town- the fisher folk versus the dwarves, Vinnie (and others) will attempt to build some bridges- note all of this chatter is very positive.

That is until we get to the issue of the arrested fishing boat captains/smugglers, and there's the aforementioned back and forth between Vinnie and Anders (and Eliander, briefly- see below), and it's heated at times.

Eliander Fireborn is so insulted by the usually silver-tongued Vinnie's words- basically, Vinnie states, Eliander isn't up to the job- it's a little nicer than that, but not by a lot, that the Watch leader walks out of the meeting.

So, after the speeches there's the voting.

Vinnie wants the fishing boat captains/smugglers to be let out of gaol and made to serve the town in order to pay off their debts/taxes, alas the vote goes against him, but it's a close call- Gellan Primewater is on the Druid's side, but no-one else is convinced.

Then, more chatter until the end of the meeting, as the remaining councillors question Vinnie about the Dark Squad's activities in the last month, alas a lot of the adventurer's tale is severely/entirely redacted. There's no mention of fighting undead gargantuan dragons, or trips into space.

Eda Oweland wants to know when Vinnie is going to get a proper job.

We all do, Eda. We all do.

Then, more Downtime and more investigations as the month slips by, oh and after a bit of investigation and some skill checks, and spell casting, Vinnie has his Mummy Rot style curse removed.

So, some more Downtime stuff-

Vincenzo sets up his alchemy lab, and using the recipes he gained from Arty Swell, he gets to potion making, and he makes a bunch of them- topping up his comrades supplies.

Nicholai in the meantime, and with a little help from Vinnie, gets to spend a tenday in the Saltmarsh Town Council archives. Note, Vinnie greases the palm of a clerk- Dickie Vagabond, in order to make this happen.

Nicky is searching local records for any mention of people and organisations that the Dark Squad are at present involved with, ostensibly- Ub, the Pact of the Flame, any of the previous incarnations of the Dark Squad- including the previous mob that adventured here two centuries past- Randall the Black (mad gnome warlock), Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf).

After his time at the Town Hall Nicky goes to talk (and visit) with Krag, he's the sexton of the Saltmarsh Cemetery, and also the local historian.

Nicky learns the following from the Twon Hall archives- Rambles Bowspirit (nearly 200 years ago) was charged with the murder of Antonio De La Crane, alas the halfling escaped justice by fleeing aboard a merchant ship called The Empress of the Sea.

But... in Saltmarsh cometary, and more specifically, in the De La Crane crypt there (the Dark Squad have been here before) are the sarcophagi of all of the members of the De La Crane family, only the tomb of Antonio De La Crane has never been sealed, it's empty.

The De La Crane family, Krag explains, faded to nothing- they were reduced to penury, only their tombs remain- their holdings, fortune and favour all fled.

Great work from Nicky.

Vinnie also takes a meeting with Dickie Vagabond, his new pet clerk, and sets him to his task, he wants Dickie to put in the over time and go through the classified archive and find the location of the De La Crane manse. The Dark Squad are searching for this place, but here's the thing, Dickie- as it turns out has a conscience, or else the information he discovers is so sensitive that Vinnie has, in the end, to attend a very hush-hush meeting with the senior clerk in the Snapping Line Inn, and then persuade and pay through the nose for Dickie's big reveal.




*In the shadows at the Snapping Line Inn, secret meetings and bags of cash- Vinnie is really taking to local politics.*

But, here's the red hot secret.

The De La Crane manse was bought by Petra Solmor (deceased mother of Anders Solmor) about fifty years ago, it is situated on the headland known as The Leap, a series of high cliffs to the south of Saltmarsh on the estuary of the Dunwater River.




*See the Dark Squad token on the map, and south is to the left, that's where the De La Crane, now Solmor, manse is.*

Note, The Choke is a delta at the entrance to the Dunwater River, a series of mangrove-like tidal islands, and across The Choke, well- that's the Mere of Dead Men.

Also note, Ram does other stuff while the above is going on- including commissioning a local artist to come up with a drawing of Buggles and Gwen (remember that pair). The half-elven rogue (and the Dark Squad) are now/still seeking to locate this duo, funny how that all came about.

The local artist of note is Kiorna Kester, she runs the leather-goods store, and is also an expert skinner and tanner. This is the lady that Newt visits, and freaks out, regularly- usually the tabaxi has the hand/face/tongue/scrotum of something nasty that he would like making into a plush or a bean-bag (or similar). This is also the lady that Buggles (& Gwen) freaked out when they visited the store, and so when Ram turns up, alas there's nothing the rogue can do to persuade Kiorna to revisit the memory of Buggles' first visit. But eventually he finds someone else to do his drawings.

Remember Kev (who plays Ram) your doing the drawing.

Ram, however is also keen to visit the nearby halfling village of Lowhill, the former home of Rambles Bowspirit, he'll be leading this expedition in the next session.

Last piece of news.

One evening, after all of the above has happened, Councillor Vincenzo Delvino returns to the Dark Squad's abode to discover a letter waiting for him, he and his companions are invited to visit with Anders Solmor at his home, for dinner...

But that's for the next session.

Reminder no game on the 2nd, more investigations on the 9th, and Bear/Newt will be back on the 16th- at which point you'll be adventuring again.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Thanks for the update. I do hope nothing untoward occurs to further colour the townfolks' opinion of the hard-working dwarves.
Have a nice holiday!


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Well once Newt's school of pyromania, sorry magic, is up and running, I reckon the dwarves will at least be relegated to public enemy no.2.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #096: Saltmarsh Shenanigans Part 2. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs (in order of appearance).
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 

*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-

THIS IS GOING TO GET A SORT OUT IN THE NEXT SESSION- PROMISE.*

Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood- except she's not there any more, but a big red dragon is?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
NEW The De La Crane Manse is on The Leap, and Anders Solmor would like the Squad to check it out.
NEW Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles, will show the Squad to the missing halfling killer's tomb, on the 6th of Flamerule.
This is session 96, and the Dark Squad are still in Saltmarsh, making friends and influencing people, well. Newt's not in-game, so... they are genuinely making friends and influencing people, and nobody has been on fire for what seems to be ages.

I miss him.

But first, Ram's homework from last week- the rogue was looking to get some artistically able Saltmarsh citizen to knock him up a wanted poster (or similar) for Buggles (and Gwen). He found someone to do this eventually, but that just meant that Kev (that plays Ram) needed to bring the proof this session, and so...




*Buggles in all of his glory! Warning: Do Not Approach, he's armed and dangerous.*

But here's what else happened during the Dark Squad's sojourn in Saltmarsh for the month of Kython (June, that's good monster hunting weather).




*The Dark Squad house (I know, it's quite something isn't it- as you can see me and my bro- Kev, are incredible artists) and Mrs Bad-Crumble's screams bring all the residents of the house running to her side.*

The conversation went a little like this-

“'Elp me! 'Elp me members of the Dark Squad! Der's a ruddy great toad-demon in my kitchen! Aw lawks a lummy, I'm dun fer I tell's ya!”

Then, when none of the Dark Squad can see the 'great toad-demon' in the kitchen, Mrs Bad-Crumble further explains.

“E's 'iding but I can spots-it. See der, Mr V? E's 'iding in the shadow of me broom, in der corner. Ya seez it Mr V?”

Note to Mrs Bad-Crumble the members of the Dark Squad are- Mr V, Mr R, Mr D (said with a leer and a gap-toothed coquettish grin), Young Master N and the Cat (as in- "der Cats gawn owt Mr V").

Back to the action...

And then a nine foot tall (and wide with it) toad style humanoid (Demon?) steps out from behind the broom that Mrs Bad-Crumble is pointing at. The creature rushes forwards flailing and growling as it comes, and then stops short to pantomime it's pain, the horrid creature looks desperate- it's constantly clutching at its throat.

“The paw kweture seems to bwe chowking!”




*Nicky to the rescue, the Twilight Cleric rushes over and gives the great toad-thing several thumping slaps on the back, and eventually- after much hawking and coughing, a large mucus slathered hairball flies out.*

I say hairball- Bobby, is a Korred.




*Ralph (unidentifed- the toad-thing) and Bobby (a Korred).*

The Dark Squad eventually remember, Granny Frogwart sent them a note to say that this pair would be coming to see the Squad, with news...




*Note received in session 78.*

Granny F had suggested that she might be able to get a message or else broker a meeting with the missing hag- Nightshade, remember the Dark Squad need her to go back to the Land of Bad Dead Ancestors, so that Garumn can be set free.

And so, well... Bobby is chatty, and seemingly not keen to pass on whatever message Granny F has sent along. He wants to waffle, and then he wants to eat, and then he wants some money, and then he wants to drink... But you get me, eventually- and with patience, the Dark Squad learn the following-

Nightshade is gone (either dead or fled) her lair in the Deep Dreadwood is still ram-jam full of all manner of undead abominations- Granny F initially suspected that Nightshade was building an undead army, but... she's gone. Point of fact Granny F has asked, and searched, everywhere- Nightshade is no where to found, not a whisper.

Which is less than helpful.

But also, new news- a ruddy big Red Dragon has been seen flying around/over the Dreadwood. Just to make clear- Granny F has never seen (or heard of) this great beast before, and apparently the wyrm is enormous.

Again, not helpful.

The Dark Squad, obviously, have further questions, and Granny F (and Bobby) thought they might. Bobby has therefore brought them a gift (which he then sells to the Dark Squad for 100gp). A magic rope, actually a six inch long piece of raggedy string with a knot in one end.

The magical rope (string) can be used to point the wearer to Granny F's location in the Mere of Dead Men, the hag is using her travelling home at the moment- she's on the move, hence the need for the item. Final note, the string needs to be worn- which in this instance means tied around the wearers Johnson, remember Granny F knows that the Squad are all males.

Daktari takes the device and slips it on, Bobby explains again that the string only functions in the Mere of the Dead Men, but Daktari- to be certain- insists he will wear it always.

It takes all sorts.

Eventually, after being given a packed lunch and some booze to go Ralph & Bobby depart- the same way as they arrived- Ralph swallows Bobby, and then seemingly turns into a shadow.

Note, Ralph- save for the choking, has not said a word throughout the entire visit, that is until the last.

“I'd just like to say I've had an absolutely splendid time, you've been the most accommodating of hosts, and that sherry trifle was quite simply delicious.” Ralph (the big toad-demon-thingy) sounds even more posh and polite than Nicky, and that's going some.

Next up, Ram leads his comrades on a trip to Lowhill, just a reminder- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (of the Eyes in the Night) lived here, two or more centuries ago. So, a few questions are in order.




*Lowhill is an idyll.*

The Squad eventually wander into Bungo Chubb, he's the mayor of Lowhill and 'yes' he's heard of the Bowspirit clan but that was all a very long time ago, and they've moved on- or else died, basically there's no news to be told.




*The Dark Squad are not so easily dissuaded, when in doubt they take folk to the pub (The Mapmaker Tavern) and get a round or two in, and then ask their various questions. Vinnie, and Ram- most odd, both make short but impassioned speeches to the gathered citizens, about how important it is that they find Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit, or else his earthly remains. The druid makes clear- “ze 'ole of 'umanity may depend up-on zis!”*

But no-one here is buying, although they'll drink the drinks proffered. Rufus Tosscobble, proprietor of the tavern, has never even heard of the Bowspirit family, and he's been living in Lowhill for the best part of a century. Keep in mind the whole Rambles thing was 200 years in the past.

The folk here are, of course, lying through their teeth- Vinnie has made a number of checks now, and he's convinced- he tells his friends (on the hush-hush) which encourages a few more desperate please for info.

But, nothing.

Eventually Flannel Uphill, a stern looking female halfling- with a few friends, insists that the Squad try looking elsewhere. Remarkably the Squad decide not to push things, a little more digging may be needed but that's for another time- they head back to Saltmarsh.

More stuff follows...




*Including a diner engagement at the Solmor Mansion that's Anders with the guys and his butler, Chivers- that's nice. Note, spot the ornamental fish pond to the left of the image, Daktari spends a good part of the diner relaxing (and skinny-dipping) in here.*

The Granny F Detector String is still in place.

So, lots and lots of chatter follows- the tales of the Dark Squad, Anders' story- growing up in Saltmarsh, and then we get to the politics- and the two Counsellors, with help from their friends reach an accord. It's all about Saltmarsh, the pair even commission (and pay) for Nicky to canvas public opinion about what needs to be done to improve the people's mood.

Then, after the hearty congrats for fixing the rift, Vinnie, sorry- Councillor Delvino asks Anders (Councillor Solmor) about the old De La Crane Manse. If you remember last session Vinnie discovered from his new found friend (he gave the guy 50gp) at the Town Hall, Dickie Vagabond, that Anders has been investigating his claim to this old house, situated on The Leap- overlooking the Dunwater River (and the Mere of Dead Men).

The druid is a little suspicious of Anders, but he needn't have been.

So, long story short- Anders only found the deeds to this place a few months back, in his dead mother's papers. He checked the veracity of the paperwork at the Town Hall (with Dickie Vagabond) and then employed two local 'characters' to go and check the place out. Although, that was five days ago and he's not heard from the pair yet. However, having spoken to the mother of the two ne'er-do-wells he employed for this task (Neddy & Teddy Shakeshaft) he's not overly concerned. Mother Shakeshaft told Anders, “they'll be pissed in a ditch, m'Lord. Won't see 'em again until the money yew paid um is drunk.”

Anders further divulges- Neddy Shakeshaft is a little... well, the rough fellow knows how to open a locked door (particularly when no-one else is around); while his brother- Teddy, is a six foot eight monster of a man, and a member of the Saltmarsh Town Guard. The pair were recommended for the job.

Vinnie, all heart, opines that he and his friends should check it out- free and gratis, Anders is of course delighted.

A very pleasant evening is had by all.

Then, a few nights later at the Dark Squad house...




*Nicky is awoken of a night- there's a halfling throwing stones up at his window- and now signing for him to come outside, down to the street below. It's very late. Ever cautious Nicky wakes his colleagues en route to the door.*

And when the Dark Squad are arranged (Note, Nicky is flying- it's the only method he has for moving quietly) the halfling, still motioning for the Squad to follow, leads the gang on a merry chase through Saltmarsh- in the shadows.




*All the way to the dilapidated beach huts of Crabbers Cove, and waiting for the Squad there are a bunch more halflings, including a young lady who introduces herself as Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles. Or as she has it- “mad grandpappy Bowspirit.”*

There follows much more chatter, Bonnie needs to be convinced that the Dark Squad aren't just crazy treasure hunters, or else... well, they're not the bad guys. Eventually this comes to pass and Bonnie makes her offer, here's the story-

After killing Antonio De La Crane Rambles fled to Lowhill, alas folk there were very unimpressed, and... well, Rambles (who keep in mind was a psychotic killer) met his end. To make clear, Rambles didn't get on the Empress of the Sea (as discovered in a previous session) and flee the region.

But, Bonnie knows where Rambles is buried (with all of his possessions*), a dwarf friend of his built his tomb, and she knows how to get in to it- you just need to be at the right place, at the right time, and know the password.

*The Dark Squad are, of course, after Rambles' maze button.

So, she'll tell all if the Dark Squad will pay her and her friends 2,500gp, the money they need to get away from Lowhill (and its dark secret) for ever, and make new lives for themselves elsewhere. Bonnie makes clear, she is selling out her family name, and in the process bringing shame to Lowhill- this is no small thing.

We go back and forth for a while- haggling, eventually a price is agreed- 1,500gp and papers of introduction for Bonnie and her gang with Gundren Rockseeker, the Dark Squad's dwarven patron in Neverwinter.




*Bonnie and her gang will meet the Squad on the track between Gedge and Lowhill, on the 6th of Flamerule (next month) at nine bells (or thereabouts) there's a way stone at the spot. Bring the money and the papers- if everything is good she'll get them into the tomb of Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit.*

The deal is done.

Just to note, some of the PCs have a naughty word-ton of money still. Daktari, for example, spends next to nothing (a few healing potions, maybe), he's got nearly 200pp on his sheet. Newt and Nicky on the other hand are both on their uppers- the latter has a little more than 10gp. Newt, until he got paid by Winston the Saltmarsh fence in the last session, had a similar amount.

Then, another diner invitation. Gellan Primewater calls on the Dark Squad one evening, to invite them all over to his place for a repast.




*Gellan's butler is Captain Bernard Scoggins (complete with eye patch, hook for right hand, and peg-leg). Although butler is pushing it- Scoggins is the first to table when the food arrives.*

The Squad, and in particular Councillor Delvino, chat a good long while with Gellan, and it's pretty much the same kind of thing as with Anders Solmor. Gellan however is old skool, while Anders was all new ideas. Vinnie can see the divide.

Here's the oddity for the evening, prior to their departure- after a pleasant repast, Gellan asks the Squad if there's anything he can do for them. Lots of semi-worthy answers follow- a pay rise for Mrs Bad-Crumble (Gellan is the Dark Squad's landlord, and Mrs Bad-Crumble's employer), a survey of the Saltmarsh citizen's needs and wants, Ram would like to go out on a fishing boat (he used to be a sailor)- Vinnie also wouldn't mind a trip to sea. That kind of guff.

Gellan makes his intentions clear- WHAT DO YOU WANT? Money? Position? Etc. He is looking to buy the Squad's favour, or else Vinnie's.

The Dark Squad politely decline (how different this would have been if Newt was here) and then pleasantly extricate themselves from the situation.

And so, that's all we got done this session, and Bear (Newt) will be back for the next one- possibly; Jim, Bear and George are at a festival this weekend and will not be getting home until Mon/Tues and so... perhaps, the worst for wear, may cover it.

Next session we need to finish off the following-

Vinnie go and see Eliander Fireborn (head of the Watch) you insulted him in the council meeting.

Nicky's survey of the commonfolk.

Ram and Vinnie go fishing.

Another chat with Gellan (about the above survey).

Oh, and I'm particularly looking forward to Newt the Magnificent's Magnificent School of Magic.

No, honestly- we all are.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

" the string needs to be worn"
Oh my word.


----------



## carborundum

Bobby and Ralph are great! I hope they return!


----------



## Alamaias

carborundum said:


> Bobby and Ralph are great! I hope they return!



were Nicky not such A passive person, we may have found out how much XP they were worth…

bloody aggravating Fae.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #097a: Saltmarsh Shenanigans Part 3. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8*




*And here we all are...

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-

THIS IS GOING TO GET A SORT OUT IN THE NEXT SESSION- PROMISE [I LIED].*


The De La Crane Manse is on The Leap, and Anders Solmor would like the Squad to check it out.
Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles, will show the Squad to the missing halfling killer's tomb, on the 6th of Flamerule.
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood- except she's not there any more, but a big red dragon is?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 97a, and still the Dark Squad are in Saltmarsh, making friends and influencing people, although... Newt's back.

WARNING: It is going to get creepy.

Fairly quickly.



*Remember?*

Come on, let's get this over with...




*Look, I put some effort in ahead of this session, here's how Newt (maybe) imagines his Magnificent School of Magic to look.*

The reality...




*Which isn't so bad, and look- there's Professor Newt!*

But the first tenday of Newt's downtime is spent on an exhaustive circuit, the tabaxi is visiting a variety of places in Saltmarsh- wherever folk gather, to spread the word, and of course to entertain. Newt always puts on a show.

The Warlock's in search of students, folk that want to learn magic- and at this point the magic in question is mostly close-up, sleight-of-hand, and maybe a few cantrips (mostly Prestidigitation).

And Newt the Magnificent's Magnificent School of Magic is free to attend, and so why wouldn't you?

The clever bastard!




*That's right, Newt is after children. Gulp! The Tabaxi is the child-catcher.*

Note, in the left hand chat window- '22' for Performance (for the Downtime meet-and-greet shows) and '27' for his Persuassion, to convince folk to allow their kids to come and see the magic.




*Jim (playing Vin & Dak) helpfully positions Newt's Fireball, but unfortunately the spell's AoE includes glorious Newt- some mistake surely.*

Jim shakes his head- no mistake.

We watch on, mostly through our hands, or from behind the sofa.




*Esmeralda, a sulky merchant's daughter, is made chalk-monitor on the first day.*

Then in the second tenday of Newt's downtime the tabaxi gets to work, teaching the children the basics of magic, and keep in mind this isn't spell-flavoured magic (at this point) he's imparting- more sleight-of-hand and all the theatre to go with it, conjurer's tricks.

But he's keeping his beady eye on the kids.

Oh, the DM worries, Bear- please don't do or say anything bad...

The tabaxi is trying to determine if there's any latent magical talent in the class.




*There is- that's Sabrina on the left, and she's the new head girl.*

Note, there are two others in the class that display some talent, but their skills- Newt thinks, are more mundane than arcane, the other pair are good at tricks.

Also note, Newt's down to eleven students- one of them went home.

And the last tenday of the Tabaxi's downtime? More teaching, and that includes extra lessons for the three students that are ahead of the class.

And a new subject/thought is introduced to these three high-flyers.

Newt tells them this, actually it's beyond telling, he inculcates the following instruction into the select trio-

“You are better than all of the others. You are special. You are chosen.”

With a hefty side salad of the following-

“They are less than you. They are ordinary. They are disposable.”

So, nothing to worry about here then...

That was a month's worth of Newt-flavoured downtime, in maybe six rolls- most of 'em 20+.

Insidious. Not a word you get to use often. I fear I may have to use it more.

I honestly dread to think where the cat-man scamp is going to go with this, but that's an ever-present concern, so hey-ho, we press on with the last of the Dark Squad's Saltmarsh activities.




*Vinnie meets with Eliander Fireborn, head of the Saltmarsh Watch, ostensibly to say he's sorry about the things he said at the last council meeting, eventually- after plenty of chatter from the silver-tongued druid, Eliander relents.*

The druid is back in the Watch Captain's good-books, no-one (so far) can stay mad at Vinnie for long.




*Meantime Nicky spends a tenday on and around the Saltmarsh docks- a hive of activity, as can be seen.*

The dhampir makes use of multiple castings of Eagle's Splendour, and eventually folk (after he's been stood around for maybe five days) start to take notice- and to answer his queries.

A list of issues/concerns is put together by Nicky, most of it is to do with the good folk here seeing their livelihood disappear, or else lose its edge- the dwarves are the new money in town. Saltmarsh used to live or fall by that day's catch, fishermen were important folk- they may not have ruled the waves but they held a certain amount of sway on the docks, and in the town.

But now- dwarves!

Let's be clear, some of the docksider's concerns can be precised thusly- their racists.

A good number of folk here just seem to hate the dwarves.

Nicky collates his report, and then prior to the next Council meeting goes to meet with both Anders Solmor and Gellan Primewater (separately) to show them his results. Anders is perhaps less impressed than he should be, although this clearly isn't his specialism; Gellan however is very interested, the council member even commits to helping more- financially. One of the solutions offered for the docksider's problem is to set up a sea-person's mission, a place for injured or unemployed fisher-folk to sleep, eat, find employment, meet with others etc.

Gellan agrees to co-finance this.

It's D&D, but of a different kind.

Then... well, Ram and Vinnie spend a day out at sea on a fishing boat, but that doesn't go well- I get the pair to make their social skill tests, after a little RP, just to see how their visit proceeds. The dice hate 'em, from memory the results- '1' and a '3', plus bonuses of course.

The pair always seem to be getting in the way of the grumpy sailors, eventually the pair take it in turns to go for a dip in the briny. Note, they decide not to go swimming together because there's really no guarantee that the fisher-folk are going to stick around to pick them up again when they surface.

Ram discovers little, the rogue sailed the Sea of Swords for many years, and has been in it plenty of times before, but the ability to breath and move underwater (Mariner's Armour & Water Breathing from Vinnie) is still new to him, and so... there's nothing he can discover.

Vinnie uses his druidic magic to locate the nearest shark, it's about 100 yards away- and then to wildshape into a fellow apex predator and visit with the dull fellow.

Here's the thing, the pair (Ram & Vinnie) are looking for the sahuagin, the Sea Devils, when Newt and Daktari had their vision of these nasty aquatics attacking (their favourite place) Ashby, then the Soggy's were led by a four-armed hulking Sahuagin Baron. The Dark Squad are after this fellow, they want to put an end to the Soggy threat. They really do like Ashby.

So, the plan is this- go underwater and try to figure out where and why the Soggys are at/up to?

The method?

Talking to a lone random shark and (for Ram)... looking about a bit.

The plan goes as well as can be expected, the pair go for a pleasant dip, and Vinnie makes a new boring friend-




*Marvin (the shark) dun't know nuthin'.*

Then... the 1st of Flamerule Saltmarsh Council meeting, and there are lots of ideas generated- all taken from Nicky's report, which the Dhampir has to present at the closed session after. There are no more images to go with this bit because we were travelling at a hundred miles an hour at this point- eager to get on.

So, resolutions are made- new ventures plotted (although they're yet to be costed) and the Dark Squad now need to find a way to get the Farhill Mine to pay for some (all) of this, whatever the cost.

More on this sort of thing to follow.

But that's enough for part A of this write up, it's time for the Dark Squad to head out again- to the De La Crane Manse up on The Leap, overlooking the Dunwater River, beyond which lies the Mere of Dead Men.

Nice!

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

The Mere of Dead Men, eh? That should be fine.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #097b: The De La Crane Manse. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


The De La Crane Manse is on The Leap, and Anders Solmor would like the Squad to check it out.
Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles, will show the Squad to the missing halfling killer's tomb, on the 6th of Flamerule.
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood- except she's not there any more, but a big red dragon is?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.

This is session 97b, and the Dark Squad are out and about again, they're adventuring some more.

A four or so hour trek along the coastal path from Saltmarsh, tramping through tall grass and thick vegetation, uphill all the way to The Leap. A spot, the adventurers have been told, that in ancient times was where the wives (and sometimes children) of fishermen that had been lost at sea would go to to fling themselves, in grief, from the high cliffs. The sound of the rolling waves of the Sea of Swords is loud here, pounding into the cliffs below, and beyond The Leap, when they get there- the Dunwater River and the Mere of Dead Men is, even in the midday light of summer, obscured by a thick mist, a seemingly permanent sea fret.





*The De La Crane Manse perches here, the place is a ruin, and... it's a bit, well, spooky.*

But the Dark Squad are old hands at this, and keep in mind that the adventurers are checking out the Manse for a variety of reasons- because Anders Solmor asked them to, of course; and because Teddy & Neddy Shakeshaft* (hired previously by Anders) are missing (perhaps); and most importantly because- Antonio De La Crane was a member of the Eyes in the Night. The Dark Squad have established- the Eyes in the Night were on this same quest some two hundred years past, they (the Dark Squad) are just the latest incarnation of this group of heroes.

*Neddy Shakeshaft is a rough and ready weasel of a man, and with an ability to bypass locked doors; his younger brother Teddy meanwhile is six feet eight and big with it, and a member of the Saltmarsh Watch.

Caution then is the watchword for the Dark Squad, and a little while later Vinnie and Daktari, working together, are certain that two individuals (one heavily armoured- Teddy Shakeshaft) went this way, they approached the front door of the manse but did not enter, it seems they circled the place (perhaps) to check it out, although the trail is very hard to follow.

The Dark Squad follow suit, although this doesn't go entirely to plan- a little way around the rotten Manse, and with Vinnie somehow leading the way- following Neddy & Teddy's tracks, he's ambushed by a six foot long very angry giant weasel.




*Vinnie leads the way.*

But there is an entire pack/family of giant weasels (and with '22' Stealth) and so lots of folk get ambushed, and a fair few of them bitten.

Although, the enemies prove to be easy kills- Newt starts blasting while Vinnie and Dak try to stun the large (and territorial) beasts, or else frighten them away. In short order the few giant weasels left standing the Dark Squad's initial onslaught flee the scene.




*A surprising attack, but not a testing encounter.*

That is until the ground beneath the Dark Squad's feet suddenly erupts, tangling vines snake around the lower limbs of Vinnie, Nicky & Ram- holding the trio fast.




*A clump of bushes suddenly comes alive, a thick vine tentacle unfurls- shoots out- and grabs a fleeing Ram, who has only just managed to rip himself free of the tangling vines around his legs. The rogue is encircled, and squeezed by the vine-limb, a myriad sharp spikes injecting foul venom into the hero.*

The Dark Squad go through the gears very quickly- do you see the circle around the Vine Monster, that indicates Newt's inward facing Wall of Fire. Although, as it turns out, the monster is resistant to flames.

Seconds later it also escapes the flaming circle, moving very slowly- of course, but the Dark Squad have things under control, and Daktari has chopped through the hefty vine that was clutching and poisoning the rogue. Newt runs all the way around the flailing plant to get the angle right, and Eldritch Repelling Blasts the angry flora back into his Wall of Fire, where it expires.

Phew!

That got nasty very quickly.

But the Dark Squad are keen to get on, although Vinnie can no longer discern the trail now, he however figures that the Shakeshaft's went this way. Ram, this time, is sent ahead- following the tangled gardens all the way around the ancient derelict mansion.

To a small decrepit slate-roofed well.

The Dark Squad, of course, move to investigate- while the ever-so-stealthy Ram continues to circle around the building.




*It's at this point that the two black-as-night giant (poisonous) snakes strike out, expertly hidden in the crumbling and cracked stonework of the well, the duo strike with surprise.*

But that's all we had time for, it was a quiet (and frustrating) session. Quiet because three of the guys were just back from some interminable 'rock' festival, and still a little worse for wear. And frustrating? I foolishly updated Fantasy Grounds Unity prior to play and once again all (or maybe just one) of the various add-ons (DLC) that I have installed caused FGU to constantly spew error reports.

So, an error report every time we move one place forward in the initiative tracker, another one every time a player targets a monster (and vice-versa), another with every to hit roll, and damage roll, and saving throw, and...

Frustrating.

At this point, and after using FGU (and FG before it) for the last 10+ years (since I stopped using Maptools) then I think I'm possibly in the market for a new/better VTT. I realise I could just get rid of the DLC content I have installed but that's the stuff (atm) that's making FGU great- the stats tracking, the targeting system, the wildshape tools etc.

Should I take a look at Foundry, people keep telling me to make the switch, or should I wait for the new Dungeons & Dragons: One-

Dungeons & Dragons: One - Official D&D Reveal Trailer - YouTube

Any thoughts?

More adventuring in the De La Crane Manse next time.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #098: “I don't want to die!” 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


The De La Crane Manse is on The Leap, and Anders Solmor would like the Squad to check it out, it's also the ancestral home of the De La Crane family, and the Squad are looking for Antonio De La Crane- see below.
Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles, will show the Squad to the missing halfling killer's tomb, on the 6th of Flamerule- see below.
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood- except she's not there any more, but a big red dragon is?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 98, and it was glorious.

I really don't know what happened to Newt (Bear) in this session but, he's changed. It could be the adoration of his eleven young disciples back in Saltmarsh, it could be... the butterfly emerging from its chrysalis.

At long last.

It could be nits (fleas).

What's changed you ask, well... for 97 sessions so far Newt has spent the VAST majority of his time, particularly when we are moving minis on the VTT (and therefore danger is approaching), hiding behind three other people.

If a volunteer is needed to go ahead- naturally that's Ram, or else Daktari, or even the new tin can- Nicky, and if Vinnie's the Moonboar then he can have a go too. It's never Newt. Newt doesn't lead the way, sometimes he doesn't even get too involved- particularly in the action. Newt stands somewhere with cover, shouts threats (and useful advice to his colleagues, which often sound like threats too) and blasts things.

Sure, he has a habit of opening the wrong door/thing at the wrong time, but usually- straight after, he's on his toes and away, leaving whatever new threat he's unleashed to be dealt with by his colleagues.

He stays out (and away) from trouble.

That's his thing.

Always.

ALWAYS.

Until tonight.

Then there's the fact that early on in the piece, and in conversation with Nicky, he said something like- “I've got nine lives, nothing touches me...”

And then it did.

And so we're at the De La Crane Manse, on The Leap overlooking the Dunwater River, with the Mere of Dead Men just a few miles away, although the vast swamp is perpetually shrouded in a miasma and so not visible. Even on a bright and breezy summer's day like today.

The Dark Squad are checking out the surrounds of the manse, they've just found a well, and a pair of poisonous snakes that are laired here. Soon after the two giant poisonous snakes become four- Ram, Nicky & Vinnie all get bitten, and poisoned (but only a little). Nicky, as always, is in the wrong spot (I swear I'm not picking on you George) the Cleric of Twilight gets bitten repeatedly, like three or four times, and he's AC 21, which is the best in the group.




*But they're just snakes, and the poison leaves no lasting effect- the serpents are quickly slaughtered.*

Then after a brief chat, and time for Ram to sneak his way back around to the front of the manse- all clear, Nicky and Daktari decide to recon the well shaft here. The spider climbing pair head on down.

Note, Dak indicates to his colleagues (and the DM) that he is spider climbing by declaring “Spider standz!”, like a (cod-Russian) superhero, and then of course he bends over and places his hands on the ground and scuttles wherever he needs to go, like, well... a spider.

So, the pair scuttle (& stride) a little way down the well shaft, and here's the thing- it's a very deep well, about eighty feet below there's a larger cavern chamber, but that's not all, the well shaft descends through this chamber- it goes on- deeper.

This place deserves further exploration, however the Dark Squad have a job to do- to check out the De La Crane manse, and find the missing Shakeshaft brothers (Neddy & Teddy).

And so onwards, although the door here is locked- Ram soon springs it open.




*Chaps (to the Players) when you take a picture mouse click on your PC first, you may need to do it twice- when you click on your PC token the first time it will show you what you can see. Click on it a second time and it'll show you what you and all of your colleagues can see, and thereby illuminates the map. Fanks.*

Note, Newt is first in- he finds a kitchen but here's the thing- this entire place is dirty, mouldy, and generally falling apart. It creaks and groans at every step, and there are holes in the floorboards, and walls, and in places- it's a wreck.

That's not just the kitchen, that's everywhere here.

But then, very soon after there's screaming, and the Banshee wail (the Dark Squad think) is prolonged and terrifying, the scream causes both Daktari and Nicky's hands to shake.

Daktari covers his fear with a short bout of macho-

“I must rescue damsel in distress! I am Sky Pony!” Say it loud, and in a cod-Russian accent.

The scream, the sound of a woman in fear for her life (or else in hell), is coming from upstairs.

The brave Sky Pony barbarian races to the scene.




*Daktari is rushing to save the wailing/dying woman, “I kom to save now. Den we DIY all over house, I nail gud!”*




*See the picture on the left, that's Daktari scrabbling to get back up again- alas the balcony he was just running along has just collapsed depositing him back on the ground floor.*

The picture on the right, that's Nicky (spider climbing) and Newt also running to save the struggling, screaming woman. That little 5' token is the hole that Daktari made.

And yes- Newt's rushing to the scene too.

One more thing to remind you- Newt doesn't like jumping, not at all- his athletics check bonus is just about zero, from memory, the tabaxi has fallen in stuff repeatedly. I can remember two DC 5 jump checks he has failed just off the top of my head. One of the two he inspiration point re-rolled, and failed again, and both times he ended up in hot water (actually one of them was hot mud).

Oh, and there are a lot of pictures in this session, the Dark Squad did lots of stuff, and very mostly at top speed. The Dark Squad were on the run.




*Nicky is the first to arrive at the room from which the screams emanate, the armoire (just to the left of Newt) is shaking and rattling on its stand- the doors are being slammed from within- something wants out, the screams (the pair think) are coming from in here.*

But Nicky isn't opening the wardrobe, the dhampir (remember) is still subject to the terrors, he's also very cautious.

And not stupid.

Newt however... flings the doors open and... is covered in a cloud of glittering dust, but... hang on- the rotten clothes within the wardrobe are slathered in the same sparkling yellow mould, and now so is the tabaxi.

Newt begins to strangle and choke, coughing up lots of blood.

Nicky, at this point, has moved back out of the chamber, terror and caution can keep you alive it seems.

But here's the thing, the screaming hasn't stopped.




*Ram thinks the screaming is coming from the last chamber to the right, the rogue flings open the door and... the screaming stops.*

However, over the far side of the very dilapidated chamber is the face down body of a male human, the fellow is stripped to his underwear- his legs tied, and arms similarly secured behind his back.

There's a little blood on the floorboards close to the face-end of the body.

That said, the panic's over- or else the screaming woman has been replaced by the screaming cat-thing, Newt is taking 2d10 poison damage every turn, the yellow mould is in his lungs. The Dark Squad scramble to get to the warlock and set things aright.

Which takes a round or two.

Then calm (& a little healing for Newt).

Vinnie makes a short speech-

“We shud ztick togezzer, no runin' off!”

Just to note Vinnie repeats the above sentence maybe a dozen (maybe more) times this evening, every time you feel like adding one to the text below then go ahead, throw it in- the druid, this evening, is doing his best impression of an answerphone message.

With good reason.




*The Dark Squad gets back to adventuring, and you guessed it- Newt leads the way- the dead body's over in the corner.*

Here's that picture again...




*But hang on... where's Newt gone?*

See that 10' marker on the map, that's where the hole in the floor is now- dust billows from this spot.




*Here's Newt, in the room below- picking himself up from the dirt.*

Newt, very obviously, is not at all upset by events so far in the De La Crane manse, and so when he starts Eldritch Blasting the ceiling above, well...

More of the ceiling comes crashing down (some of it onto Newt) although, helpfully, the dead body also crashes down to join the tabaxi.

Various members of the Dark Squad climb down to- a) laugh at Newt, and b) get on with the adventure.

Newt flips the dead feller over and discovers it's Neddy Shakeshaft, the Squad have a description of the two missing Saltmarshians, provided by Anders Solmor. Neddy has had his throat cut, although that was certainly several days ago, Vinnie also ascertains that prior to death Neddy suffered a severe beating.

There's someone here, the Dark Squad think, the De La Crane manse is inhabited.

Then Newt takes a moment to search, and wrestle a little with Neddy's stiff corpse, this while delivering one of his withering speeches, it went something like this, and remember the lines are delivered it in a husky whispered voice. Everything Newt says sounds like a threat.

“Let's see if this stupid hick has got anything worth taking, then we can search out the corpse of his equally stupid brother. These people... they're such amateurs, you need professionals- like us, for a job such as this.”

At which point shouting “I don't want to die!” the ghost of Neddy Shakeshaft lurches up and out of the corpse, and attempts to possess Newt.




*The ghost of Neddy Shakeshaft fails to possess Newt.*

Damn!

The Dark Squad are, of course, surprised- although Ram and Nicky get into action quickly, the rogue badly wounding the now fluttering spectral Neddy, but then...




*Where's Neddy?*

Neddy's possession attack recharges, and he tries it again.

SUCCESS!

Neddy possesses Newt, and Bear (who plays Newt) plays his part.




*At this point the rest of the Dark Squad descend to the action, the action is however... rather odd.*

Nicky and Ram have both seen Neddy's ghost disappear into Newt, but... the tabaxi is having none of it.

“I'm fine, do not concern yourself- I am adept at dealing with the souls of others. NOW LEAVE ME ALONE!”

The last increase in volume because Daktari has now got Newt in his grip (the barbarian is grappling the tabaxi), the rest of the Squad are not enjoying this moment.

The collective wisdom is-

“Oh, Shi... This ain't good.”

But Newt continues to insist that he's fine, and that Neddy has gone, and...

Then he fires a repelling Eldritch Blast into Daktari causing the barbarian to a) let him go, and b) go slamming back into the nearest wall.

Newt, meantime, leaps out of the nearest window.




*Newt is on the run.*

It's at this point that the spirit of Neddy reveals to Newt his destination- off the cliffs.

Neddy would like Newt to leap from the incredibly high cliffs here to his death in the raging seas below.

Just to make clear the cliff-fall is 20d6 bludgeoning damage, and it's seven squares (35 feet) away from where Newt stands on the above map.

Bear, playing Newt, 'ulps' a few times, and then prevaricates.




*A lot of things happen at once.*

Nicky scrambles out of the window and Turns Undead, and suddenly Newt is free of Neddy's spirit.

“I don't want to die!” are Newt's first words, now that he's back, which oddly were Neddy's first words to him.

Funny that.

Then Ram makes it to the spot with Deadend, his undead slaying rapier. Neddy's ghost, soon after,  is really not well.

But seconds later the spirit disappears, Vinnie (with a monster knowledge check) confirms that the ghost has, “pazzed over tew zer udder plane.”




*But Nicky's not giving up, and he knows that the See Invisible spell can also detect those on the ethereal plane (he's a clever feller), and so he casts the spell and then spider climbs his way back into the manse, and there's Neddy.*

A radiant damage Guiding Bolt later and Neddy is, at last, laid to rest.

The Dark Squad however have seen, and done, enough for now.




*The twin Leomund's Tiny Huts are up, it's time for a (short) rest and a chat.*

The chat is 90% Vinnie, and 90% the following-

“We shud ztick togezzer, no runnin off!”

Then, after more healing for some, they're back to exploring.




*The ground floor of the manse again, Newt- he's gone ahead again, has found some books in a forlorn study, they indicate- he thinks, that the owner/occupant of the manse was very probably an alchemist. Note Ram and Nicky are off exploring elsewhere, and Vinnie- he's trying to link the two groups, to keep 'ze partee togezzer!'*

Didn't last long.

Newt finds a fragment of paper in one of the books here, it says- “...beyond the skeletons...”, the rest of the text is lost to time.




*The escritoire (writing desk) in the northern room contains lots of ancient papers- mostly receipts for various chemicals and similar substances, more evidence of alchemy.*

And keep in mind- Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist), this is his old home, before Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill) murdered him.

The larger chamber to the west is a puzzler, Ram (clever lad) realises that all of the broken furniture was piled in the corner here after (not before) it was broken- someone most have done this.

But then...

Footsteps.

In the chamber above this one, Ram hushes his comrades silent, someone paces.

The general consensus is this-

“Get 'em.”

The Dark Squad are off and running again.




*We're back upstairs, and note Newt is leading the charge again- although the tabaxi chooses (this time) not to open the door.*

Note Nicky just spider climbed up the side of the house, but he's not yet got up the courage to take a look into the chamber above.




*Ta-da!*

Ram bursts in, but the room is empty.

Save for some junk, a filthy fireplace and a curtained four-poster bed- the shrouded contents of which are hidden from view.

But there's no-one pacing here.

Vinnie is taking no chances, he fills the room with Faerie Fire, but...

There's nothing, and no-one to be seen.

Ram investigates the canopied bed, which sags and collapses at his touch- but there's nothing there either.

“Zut alor! But ver iz...” Vinnie begins, but is shushed into silence once again by Ram. The rogue points up- to the ceiling.

Footsteps.

Pacing.

It seems the De La Crane manse has an attic.




*Newt, as he always does, leads the search for the stairs up- note several more chambers are briefly investigated en route to here.*

But here's the thing, only the first few steps of the stairs up into the attic are in situ, the rest have collapsed. Note there are another set of stairs here heading down into the kitchen (on the north wall).

The Dark Squad, helped by the spider climbing trio, make their way as cautiously as they can into the attic above.

Note, Daktari over-extends while carrying Newt and is left hobbling (and effectively exhausted).




*The attic is full of junk, and the ceiling towards the outside of the chamber is low, there are holes in the roof here and there, light spills in spotlighting random filth and tat.*

Ram shushes the gang again.

Footsteps.

Pacing.

The sound is coming from the south west.

And so Newt, of course, leads the Dark Squad to the spot.

Note, Ram is loving this by the way, he's regularly chuckling and making way for the tabaxi to recon ahead.




*But then the stirges turn up.*

But that's all we had time for this session.

More adventuring in the spooky De La Crane Manse next time.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Stirges? Why did it have to be stirges? 
Awesome!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #099: Snakes Alive!

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


The De La Crane Manse is on The Leap, and Anders Solmor would like the Squad to check it out, it's also the ancestral home of the De La Crane family, and the Squad are looking for Antonio De La Crane- see below.
Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles, will show the Squad to the missing halfling killer's tomb, on the 6th of Flamerule- see below.
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood- except she's not there any more, but a big red dragon is?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 99, and it was nearly the end of the Dark Squad, or at least a significant chunk of them. You'll have to read on, of course, to find out which members of the Squad (at the end) are barely hanging on to life.

But here's a teaser, at the end of this session- and the Dark Squad are still in a terrible fight when we leave them, one of the PCs has been unconscious and making death saves- twice, and is now on six hit points; another is wavering on eight hit points; yet another is bloodied; and all of them (Vinnie, Nicky & Newt) are towards the very end of their spells.

It sucks to be the Dark Squad.

Where did it all go wrong?

Let's find out together...




*We left the Dark Squad fighting stirges in the attic of the De La Crane manse...*




*But then a very large phase spider ports in and fails to do any significant damage to Ram, the bastard rogue gets away.*

And see that circle surrounding Nicky, that's his Spirit Guardians, which Nicky takes the time to describe/explain- he is surrounded by a selection of ghostly vampire guardians, all of them his relatives, watch out for his auntie she has a particularly vicious bite.

That's nice flavour, right there.




*Soon after all of the stirges are either blasted to death by Newt, or else destroyed by the aforementioned vampire Spirit Guardians whilst trying to get to the Dark Squad.*

The large ugly sometimes ethereal spider is likewise tempted to dine, it doesn't last long (even after I doubled its max hit points) the Dark Squad, by the time it stalks them down, have been stacking readied actions.

Note, you can't stack readied actions, but you understand, right? The Dark Squad have been waiting for it to reappear again, so that they can unleash merry heck.

Which, of course, causes the demise of the phase spider.

The attic is searched, a little treasure found- but nothing else, and remember the Dark Squad only came up here because they could hear footsteps coming from this place.

Well, there's no-one here, and so there must be some other explanation of events. The Dark Squad however do not delve deeply into this (actually they don't delve at all), they instead quickly move on.




*A strange event- Nicky, having spent a little time telling his comrades about his family (and pointing a few of them out- his Spirit Guardians, see above) then takes a moment to ask the other members of the Squad about their families.*

The Squad hold station for twenty minutes here to discuss their various (mostly traumatic) childhoods. Daktari, raised by violent but loving barbarian (Sky Pony) parents even has a little cry at the end-

“You are all so badly damaged, it make me sad!” Do it in cod-Russian, remember.

Newt however rallies the troops.

“Never mind Nicky- forget all that rot, we're your family now!”

And now Nicky is crying.

Happy? Sad? Only time will tell.

Twenty minutes I'm never getting back.

Loved it.




*The Squad make a concerted effort to search through all of the rooms in the manse, and keep in mind- they're certain that- a) Antonio De La Crane lived here, and they need to find this guy- and his maze button; and b) there's somebody else here... very likely someone or something bad.*

Nicky, at the window (see image above) swears he saw a large light, as if from a lighthouse, emanating from somewhere down in the delta (known as The Choke) at the point the Dunwater River exits into the Sea of Swords.

The Dark Squad promise to investigate further, only not now.




*Ah! This is another odd one- Vinnie has a Detect Magic spell up and running, and much of this room detects as magical, illusory magic is involved. The druid therefore dispels the magic present only... well, nothing changes.*

After a series of skill checks Vinnie (& Newt and Nicky) conclude that there was magic present here- possibly some sort of trap, but Vinnie dispelled it before it got going, or else before the trap had been triggered.

Keep the above in mind as you read on.

Oh, and Ram finds a little more treasure in the fireplace, and more evidence that this place was home to an alchemist.

Antonio De La Crane was an alchemist, and a druid- just like Vinnie is.




*Eventually the search continues to the ground floor of the manse, and in this image we see that Newt is making friends with two spider swarms.*




*Later some giant centipedes also get into action, but here's the thing- these are not Dark Squad worthy enemies, and then Nicky conjures his Spirit Guardians again, and everything dies.*

We go on...




*Back to the kitchen, the first room that the Dark Squad failed to search- in truth on their first pass through the manse they were pretty much running full-pelt, lots of things got left undone.*

The Squad discover that Neddy Shakeshaft (throat cut) was killed here. It's a bloody mess.

But that doesn't answer the Dark Squad's questions, like who cut Neddy's throat, and where are they now? Also, where's Neddy's brother, Teddy? And so Ram is sent down the stairs and into the basement.




*And there's Teddy Shakeshaft, six feet eight and clad in platemail. Neddy is very dead, although Ram only takes a brief look- wary of ghosts.*

This basement is simply a long-abandoned wine cellar. There's nothing much to see.

Except for Teddy's body.

Vinnie and Newt investigate, their trying to figure out who or what killed the platemail clad Teddy, but before they can...




*Swarms of writhing maggots burst from the armour, and flesh, of the now wriggle-some Teddy.*

A single maggot, actually a rot grub, burrows into the flesh of Vinnie's arm. The druid after an adjusted '25' monster knowledge check realises that only fire can kill the burrowing grub within him, and that left unattended the rot grub will kill him by eating its way to his heart (1d6 damage/grub per turn).

Actually the druid also realises that a Cure Disease will also free him of the noisome grub.

The druid chooses to Produce Flame and then slap the fiery ball against the limb into which the maggot burrowed. The plan works, and just to make sure Daktari, still on the stairs, grabs up the druid and hauls him up and out of the way of the maggot swarms that spew from the corpse.

Hurrah!

Which brings us to Newt.




*The rot grubs are +0 to hit, seconds later six of them have burrowed into the fur and flesh of Newt.*

From memory, I think there was a lot of swearing around the VTT just about now.

Although maybe thirty seconds later (real world) and Newt (and Bear, playing Newt) are both remarkably calm.

There's even time for a little speech-

“Fear not my comrades in arms, I will purge these burrowing fiends from my flesh. Lord Belphegor hear me, send FIRE!”




*Newt encircles himself in a Wall of Fire- the fiery side pointing in, he burns, but then again so do all of the grubs- and both swarms are destroyed.*

Genius!

Alas (or fortunately, depending on you POV) the fire damage causes Newt to fail his concentration check, and so the Wall of Fire lasts but a few seconds, however- job done.

Newt quickly swigs down a potion of greater healing (and he rolls 4d4+4 and gets 1+1+1+2+4, and recovers nine hit points).

Hurrah!




*“Hurrah!” Indeed. However, that's when the snakes start arriving- a sudden tide of slithering swarms of brightly coloured (clue: poisonous) serpents come spewing down the chimney and into the basement.*

Thousands of them, and it's an unending supply of snake swarms seemingly...

But the Dark Squad, they're still too tough.




*Vinnie sets up his own Wall of Fire to corral the serpents.*

Lots of snakes swarms die, but clearly not enough, and here's the thing the snakes are seemingly not frightened of the flame, or else the volume is so great that they spew through the Wall of Fire regardless.




*Newt gets swarmed, he's just about bloodied.*

But again-

“Fear not my friends, for I will- in a very similar fashion- put an end to these foul vipers!” Newt is confident still, and keep in mind everything that he says is whispered and sounds like a threat.

The tabaxi warlock shuffles and herds three of the four snake swarms on him into and through Vinnie's Wall of Fire, obviously incinerating himself a little more in the process.

More remarkably none of the snake swarms on him are destroyed either, and when he gets inside the fiery box he's no longer visible from without.

About three seconds later (game time) after a series of snake bites-




*The tabaxi warlock is down and dying, and keep in mind Vinnie's Wall of Fire is still up- it's not visible in this image because we were having problems with token stacking.*

Uh-oh!

But we move on, swiftly.




*Vinnie's Wall of Fire is back to being outlined on the screen, and obviously this is going to be a problem for the dying tabaxi within its compass.*

But that's not all- yet more snake swarms come slithering through the Wall of Fire.

Note, at this point I have activated exactly 15 giant poisonous snake swarms, and the Squad have accounted for six of them.

Here's the thing- the chatter from the Dark Squad is- we can do this, they figure that with so many snake swarms badly injured they just need a real good round to turn this fight around.

Suckers!




*Nicky summons up his auntie-led vampire Spirit Guardians, snake swarms within its compass suffer.*

Although there are no new serpent casualties.

The Dark Squad are doing a lot of frantic.

Note Daktari and Nicky are now surrounded, being swarmed- they both have snake swarms occupying the same squares as they are, it's just tough to show this on the VTT, therefore I keep notes.




*Vinnie, after ending his Wall of Fire, unleashes an Erupting Earth spell, and keep in mind the dying Newt is in the area of this spell, his body is actually beneath snake swarm 13, just north of his position in the image above.*

Note Nicky and Daktari are also caught within the earthy chaos.

The ground surges, erupts, fissures slew and stone and dirt fly- and a few snake swarms die, and Newt automatically fails a death saving throw- his first.

And yet more snakes swarms come spewing down the chimney, I think I mentioned I had 15 snake swarms in action last time, we are up to 20.




*Why won't it stop?*

But take a look at Newt, the tabaxi has just rolled a '20' on his death save, the warlock is lying still with one eye open, still being slithered over by a sea of snakes, but he's alive!

More remarkably he manages to crawl his way slowly out of the snake swarms, and then huddled in the corner of the chamber he stands and delivers yet another speech/threat.

“If I'm going to hell then you are all coming with me!”




*Newt lobs a Fireball into the mix.*

Before the Fireball I had 11 (out of 20) snake swarms still in action.




*After, I'm down to just eight swarms, and most of these are broken, but Daktari is below 10 hit points and Nicky is just about bloodied.*

Note, there are still more snake swarms spewing from the chimney, and the Dark Squad are still convinced they can do this.

That fighting is the answer.

Seconds later Newt is knocked unconscious again- he gets bitten by a swarm of snakes, wouldn't you know it.

Although, mere moments later Nicky revives the tabaxi with a healing word.

But that's where the session ends, and we were 20 minutes over time, and the snakes started spewing from the chimney exactly one hour and one minute ago (real time).

Could there be something else going on here?

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #100: F**k Yew Gray-Hum!*

Sorry about the naughty word in the title but when it happened in-game, when we had stopped laughing- everyone said, that's the title for this episode.

*Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


The De La Crane Manse is on The Leap, and Anders Solmor would like the Squad to check it out, it's also the ancestral home of the De La Crane family, and the Squad are looking for Antonio De La Crane- see below.
Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles, will show the Squad to the missing halfling killer's tomb, on the 6th of Flamerule- see below.
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood- except she's not there anymore, but a big red dragon is?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.

This is session 100, although at the time no-one realized this- woo-hoo, we're 100 sessions old! Now, back to the game. Last we met them the Dark Squad they were getting eaten alive by snakes, swarms of 'em! In fact the name of the last sessions was- Snakes Alive! Which is a very odd thing because there aren't any.

Aren't any what? You ask.

Snakes alive, the DM answers.




*The image shows the scene as it actually is, a secret door to the south has just slid open- and in the newly revealed opening is stood a rough looking cloaked young man in salt-sprayed leathers, and with a loaded hand crossbow at the ready.*

Although, only Nicky spots the intruder, the rest of the Dark Squad are still fighting illusionary snake swarms, which are still spewing from the chimney here.

To make clear, at the start of this session the Players arrived at the VTT to discover the snake swarms had all gone, and for the next ten minutes I went through all of the action here (as played out at the end of the last session). The illusion that conjured the snake swarms required a player/PC to voice their concern- “I don't believe this!”, that kind of thing, and the PCs (last session) were doing a lot of chatting, but all of it in an attempt to gee themselves up, to somehow win the fight.

They bought it.

And so, every time a PC got bitten (last session) they took 1d8 psychic damage, the rest of the hurt they did to themselves- Newt walking through two Walls of Fire (his and Vinnie's), the druid's Erupting Earth followed by a Fireball from the warlock, the Dark Squad got fooled.

Good and proper.

Note, Daktari took 13d8 psychic damage, the snake swarms were all over the barbarian.

Last bit of the intro- this was a short session, I've been having some issues with Fantasy Grounds Unity, and so the IT Crowd (mostly Bear & George) were helping me to get my head around some of the ongoing issues. Also, we've just (last week) rolled up some Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 4th Edition characters, and we're looking to try them out, possibly using the Foundry VTT. We spent over an hour talking through this kind of stuff.

So, back to the action, and believe me- it's all action.

Nicky starts screaming, although very politely, at his colleagues- “it's not weal! The snakes are ill-ooo-juns!”

But for now the rest of the Dark Squad are not listening.




*Daktari gets shot repeatedly, there are two leather armour, hand crossbow wielding folk- and the pair take it in turns to pepper the barbarian. Then a hulking brute steps into the formerly secret doorway and fires a heavy crossbow bolt into Daktari's gut.*

He's really not well.

But also check out Vinnie on the stairs- spot the difference from the previous image, that's right- the druid has just been shot twice in the back. There are more of the thugs up the stairs.




*Vinnie becomes the Moonboar, and then charges up the stairs, back into the first floor pantry, alas the druid then flails and fails to land a hit. Meanwhile chaos below...*

The Dark Squad in the cellar, at last, become aware of reality- the snake swarms are gone, there are enemies new in sight.




*Ram dodges into the chamber beyond the secret door, there are lots of bunks in here- naughty word! This could get busy.*

The rogue, to make matters worse, is also rolling low.




*Newt, still on not very many hit points you'll observe, uses his Rod of the Pact Keeper to get one of his warlock powers back, and then with an inspiration point he launches a Fireball into the mix. You'll also note that Daktari is dirt-napping here, the armoured thug cut the barbarian down moments earlier.*

It's getting nasty.




*Back upstairs and the Moonboar is also taking a beating, in three turns of scrapping he's landed only one hit. The druid tries to slow his attackers down with an enhanced Hold Person spell, alas only the one of his enemies succumbs, but then the attacker makes his save second time around only moments later.*

The druid is not making any real headway, and he keeps getting hit... but he's a clever fellow, seconds later and the Moonboar is swathed in flame- his Fire Shield, any enemies hitting him in melee are getting burnt.

However...




*Back down below and the rest of the Dark Squad have, at last, got the rough (and tough) looking humans on the run, the trio are retreating. Note, Nicky gets Daktari back awake with a Healing Word, while Ram grabs out a potion of greater healing and shoves it down the exhausted barbarian's throat.*

Oh yeah, Daktari also has Exhaustion 2, he's not in his happy place, and grumbling like an old man as he totters around- half move as well as disadvantage on all of his skills.

Newt is sniping with his Belphegor Fiery Repelling Blasts, and then scampering back to hide behind his colleagues.

That's better.

The old Newt is back.




*Belphegor's Fiery Repelling Blasts- the armoured thug is lifted up a slammed into the far wall, it's the death of him.*

The Dark Squad press the attack- note Nicky is flying as he goes, and he's very pale-faced, with his vampire fangs revealed. The Twilight priest grabs and bites the nearest retreating human, which leaves the fellow at death's door, and screaming “Vampire!” in terror.

The enemies here are in full retreat.

Back upstairs, the Moonboar is still keeping the pair of attackers here at bay, but not for much longer, the druid flees down the stairs (weathering blows), and all the way back to his comrades.




*The tough from above follows the fleeing druid down the stairs, and is then instantly targeted by Ram, and shot with a Crit-Sneak-Attack-ton-of-damage-HIT! The now screaming rough fellow flees the scene, back up the stairs.*

Meantime, the rest of the Squad are now hot-footing it after the fleeing humans.




*The chase is on, note Ram has left a bag of marbles just the other side of the secret door (the blue circle-ish shape on the map), just in case the rough fellows that were battling the Moonboar are coming back.*

Daktari and Ram discover a set of very steep stairs leading down in to a dripping wet torch lit cavern passage.

The Dark Squad, and remember Nicky is still flying, descend into the sodden stone passages, they creep forward a short way but are swiftly met by a wall of steel- as three more of the hefty armoured thugs rush out of an unseen passage and straight into the fight.

Then, at last, we get to meet Graham!




*So, the Dark Squad are fighting humans, and that's a first- at least for a while, and so the bad guys here have hardly been silent. Throughout the fight they've been shouting a variety of things, not just insults, but also encouragement, and instruction to each other.*

“That's it Terry, stab the bastard!”

“Fall back Trevor, get the door!”

“Hold 'em!”

And latterly-

“Get around 'im, Graham!”

“Do 'im, Graham! Do 'im wid yer blade!”

That kind of thing.

Well, it seems that Graham is not a classic fantasy fiction style-name for a homicidal maniac thug, or at least Daktari doesn't think so.

And keep in mind that the following line comes apropos absolutely nothing, save the above.

Daktari (played by Jim) just starts shouting it- in his cod Russian accent, and he's very annoyed.

“naughty word yew Gray-Hum! naughty word yew very much, Gray-Hum!”

We laugh.

Daktari shouts it some more, or else versions of it- “I come for yew Gray-Hum! I hurt yew real bad Gray-Hum!”

We laugh a lot more.

Daktari flips, as stated earlier- he's not having a good day- he's been fighting illusionary snakes (and was subject to Newt's Fireball, and Vinnie's Erupting Earth spell, plus 13d8 of psychic damage), he's double-exhausted, and this is really not going that well.

Note the orange (maybe) circle in the image above is the limit of Nicky's Spirit Guardians- the spectral vampires are back.

Further note, Newt is out of spells (save Cantrips), Jim and Nicky- they're down to first level only, or just about.




*But the Dark Squad effect their patented pile on.*

Gray-Hum is cut down.




*But then seconds later Newt gets shot some more, remember the two bad guys that Vinnie left behind, well... they've made it back to the party.*

The fighting front has to quickly re-orient.




*Foolishly the hand crossbow guy retreats to stand beside Nicky's flying mace-style Spectral Weapon, he gets hit in the face (a Crit) seconds later, after first getting blasted with a Guiding Bolt.*




*And mere seconds later and the enemies are retreating again, but the Dark Squad are certain- even more terror (the boss of these guys) lies ahead.*

They are not out of this yet, and they are blowing- blowing hard, out of hit points, spells, rages and... all that stuff.

This is as low as I have seen them (the Dark Squad), in like- ever.

But that was the end of the session.

Just to say, there were seven turns of combat at the end of the previous session (against the snake swarms) followed by another 17 turns of combat (and running about) here.

Who knows what next week will bring?

Also, I've just remembered- we forgot all about the Supreme Being again, Ubmo to save the day?

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

24 turns... oh those poor squaddies


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Ouch! It's nice to see you giving the "good" guys a severe beating - I was beginning to think you'd gone soft. 

I do hope you'll post your WHRP tale up on these boards too.


----------



## Goonalan

WFRP write up, but of course.

Also, a member of the Dark Squad died last night (in Session #101) and I don't mean Ubmo or and NPC, I mean an actual member of the Dark Squad, a PC.

Any guesses as to who got offed?

Oh, and last night's session- all combat, again, the fight started at the end of session #99 with the snake swarms (and rot grubs) and went on for... 39 turns, the finale involved an invisible wizard trying to flee underwater (not that effective) being chased down by... well, I can't tell you who because that would give the game away.

Toodles until I get it written up.

Goonalan


----------



## Neurotic

Being chased by Nicky since he doesn't breathe and Mew-two with the helm and shapechanged druid...unless one if them died.
Nicky died...


----------



## Goonalan

Neurotic said:


> Being chased by Nicky since he doesn't breathe and Mew-two with the helm and shapechanged druid...unless one if them died.
> Nicky died...



Right first time- not the circumstances but... spot on.

Cheers goonalan


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #101:  Ram's Revenge.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


The De La Crane Manse is on The Leap, and Anders Solmor would like the Squad to check it out, it's also the ancestral home of the De La Crane family, and the Squad are looking for Antonio De La Crane- see below.
Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles, will show the Squad to the missing halfling killer's tomb, on the 6th of Flamerule- see below.
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood- except she's not there anymore, but a big red dragon is?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.

This is session 101, and we're still fighting, in fact spoiler alert- the fracas that started at the end of session #99 continues to its conclusion here, and we only got it finished by going thirty or so minutes over time.

So, last we left the Dark Squad they were battling their way through a mob of human thugs and toughs, although a few of the enemies were also adept at the sneak attacks, and so the going is slow. It doesn't help that the Dark Squad expended a lot of ordinance fighting illusory snake swarms at the start of this to-do.

At present Vinnie is the Moonboar, but middling-low on hit points and almost out of spells- he's also missing a lot of his hits but has a Fire Shield running, so he's spreading the joy; Daktari has Exhaustion 2 and has taken a beating, and his second to last Rage is just about to end. Nicky is almost through his spells, he too has taken a good kicking- the Dhampir is at present flying around with his Spectral (Vampire) Guardians surrounding him, he's pale-faced, fangs extended and feeding on the villains (and in the process terrifying them). Nicky is pissed. Newt has been out of warlock powers for hours now, he spends the majority of this session hiding and blasting- back to Newt of old. Although not all of this session, later he will attempt to stir the Dark Squad into further action with a Churchillian speech (but see later). Ram? Well, Ram has taken just one point of damage. Ram is a man entirely in control of his destiny, his ability to get both 'in' and 'out' of trouble is becoming legendary, the swashbuckling rogue is a terror, ghosting in to slash and stab, and as quickly retreating to find cover, out of the way of whatever bad things the enemies attempt to serve up next. He is however rolling low quite a lot.

So, back to it.




*And here we are again, the Dark Squad have been attacked from the rear, and have therefore abandoned the cavern passages to the south and have started to hunt down their new enemies. Note, there's a fresh bad guy arriving from the north east, firing his hand crossbow as he arrives.*




*But the Dark Squad swiftly turn this situation around, and moments later the same new enemy is fleeing back up the stairs with Ram and Nicky in pursuit, and... between the pair they convince the 'smuggler' to surrender.*

Oddly, and pretty much at the same time, back down stairs in the basement Vinnie also convinces another one of the sneaky hand crossbow firing bad guy smugglers to surrender too. Alas, at this point a whole new batch of enemies begin swarming in from the cavern tunnels, more smugglers, more tough guys, and oh look! There's a hefty (seven foot tall) thickset bugbear wielding a club as big as Daktari.

The Moonboar can also hear someone shouting orders to the large goblinoid, someone back in the cavern passages to the south.

Note, prior to this the Dark Squad have had maybe ten seconds to chat with their two new captives, in summary they learn- they're smugglers (but the real deal, these are the pros), their boss is called 'the Master', and he's a wizard or caster of some sort.

Further note, both prisoners are knocked out- the Squad don't have time to tie up these fellows.

Then, however, the bad guys start arriving again...




*The bugbear hits hard, and by the sound of things there are more enemies on the way.*

It's at this point that some members of the Dark Squad start wondering whether they should ship-out, flee this place.

But Newt is having none of it, although it's not yet time for his stirring speech.




*It's also at this point that someone wrenches open a trapdoor above the stairs that lead into the barracks here (just south of Newt) and another enemy emerges from here, rushing down the stairs- hand crossbow pinging. Oh, but you can't see Nicky? That's because the dhampir is fighting another tough smuggler in the pantry, back up the stairs from the wine cellar.*

The fight is getting spread out again.




*But Nicky isn't built for going toe-to-toe with a guy that's swinging both a longsword and a shortsword in a swirling bloody pattern, the cleric retreats- at speed. The heavily armoured fellow facing him swears (repeatedly) that he's going to end 'the vampire', he pursues the priest of Twilight at all cost.*

You'll note the Moonboar is getting busy with it over in the south west corner of the barracks here. But how come he seems to have healed a lot of damage- he's back down to one blood drop in the image above. Vinnie has had to drop out of Moonboar mode, and then re-initiate, this after getting dropped down to less than ten HP.

So, the druid is using his second (and last) Wildshape.

However, Vinnie is also sporting his Fire Shield and so while he's taking hits his attackers are getting hurt too.




*Then the Master suddenly appears (he was Invisible), he's a tall thin robed fellow with the mandatory 'evil genius' goatee, he makes a maniacal proclamation or two and then frazzles Daktari and the still flying Nicky with a Lightning Bolt (and I rolled 38 damage on 8d6).*

Nicky fails his save and soaks up the lot.

You'll note there are now three of the hefty bugbears in the chamber, and these trio take a lot of stopping- and with 100+ hit points each, although they keep on bloody missing.

Newt is generally issuing bold statements, and blasting, although most all of this is achieved whilst hiding behind the stone stair well. Note the very bloody smuggler here is unconscious. The remarkable thing about the end of that last statement is the fact that Newt doesn't kill this guy just for the temporary hit points.




*Enter the Supreme Being to save the day. Ubmo comes flying down the stairs beeping furiously, and to ragged cheers.*

It's at this point that we remember that Ubmo is not in the fight, and so... here he is. The binary speaking modron flies down the stairs and the DM rolls a 1d4 to see what Ubmo's attack is going to be (he uses his powers at random).

The DM rolls a '4'.

Jim/Vinnie starts cheering.

Jim/Vinnie knows that '4' is a Lightning Bolt, and so Ubmo positions himself and...




*Is swiftly torn apart by Nicky's Vampire-style Spectral Guardians. See those two circles on the map, well- when you put them down they get in the way of other folk moving their PCs etc. and so we just put them to the side. One of them is Nicky's Spirit Guardians...*

RIP Ubmo, and no Lightning Bolt.

The DM enjoyed that immensely.

Note, the Vampire Spiritual Guardians also account for both unconscious prisoners that the Dark Squad have taken, they're dead too.




*And then, bad things happen.*

In quick succession the following events occur-

The tough guy smuggler that has been chasing Nicky for the last maybe six or seven turns gets to the dhampir and cuts him down.

Nicky is flying, although only a few feet in the air (the ceiling is about twelve feet above here) he therefore falls unconscious and then falls out of the air- and hard to the ground, but for only three points of damage.

But that's a Death Saved failed.

Seconds later Nicky rolls and fails another Death Save.

This is suddenly getting very tricky.




*You'll further note that the Moonboar is gone, and Vinnie is back, and only just clutching on to life- the druid is down to maybe six hit points, he's halfway up the entirely enclosed stairs.*

This after yet another Lightning Bolt from the Master.

The druid wants to go home.

However, Newt climbs on the table and starts making threats.

So, as stated before, Newt is played by Ben, and when Ben is voicing Newt, and Newt is angry and pissed, and loud- well, Ben's microphone cuts out, repeatedly.

It's a marvelous piece of comedy, every time, because Ben forgets it happens- and obviously this is a big role-play moment for him- every time, and yet-

“Mighty Bel... and SHAME! For I am... and... and... with my fiery... and...FOREVER!”

The bit we get to hear is great, but I've no idea what any of it means.

Anyway, the point is- Newt's going nowhere, he's fighting until the bitter end.

Then, see all the yellow targeted enemies on the image above, well... Daktari has a Necklace of Fireballs, the barbarian flings a bead into the far wall of the chamber and very suddenly the Master has just two badly wounded bugbears to cover his retreat, all other enemies are burned to death in the fiery blast.

Newt approves wholeheartedly.

Note, there's also a plan to get Nicky back on his feet.

But that doesn't work.




*Then... the Master, the enemy wizard, casts a Shatter spell into the largest wedge of the Dark Squad left standing, alas that's also the end of Nicky, that's him- the skull nestled behind Daktari.*

Three failed Death Saves.

He's done.

*Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8 is DEAD.*

There's a lot of wailing and gnashing of teeth, sack cloth and ashes- that kind of thing.

But... It ain't over yet.

The fight that is.




*The Dark Squad are only just hanging on, although there are only two enemies left here- note the Master, badly wounded, has already exited running back into the passages to the south.*

In the next few moments both bugbears are cut down, Vinnie gets to the fallen Nicky but there's nothing the druid can do, he doesn't have the components he needs to cast Revivify (I think that was the discussion, I didn't get too involved). Although there were a lot of angry voices (not from George) as Nicky departs all for the want of 300gp of diamond dust (or some such).

Vinnie is all for grabbing Nicky's body and getting the hell out of dodge right now, but then Ram has a speech of his own, although it's not a speech as much as a muttered reply. It goes like this-

“I'm off to kill the wizard. You do what you like.”




*And with that the rogue ducks out of the chamber, hustling down the steps into the torch-lit cavern passages, Newt (grinning) following after.*

“Yeah! Get 'em Ram!” Newt offers, and then seconds later- as the fast moving Ram goes full stealth the warlock is suddenly left alone in the caverns.

“Ram? Ram?”

But Ram's in stealth mode, and so- no reply.

Newt is very suddenly a little less confident.

And then even less so...




*See Ram, he's following an invisible wizard, and doing rather well, by which I mean his passive perception is high, and the Master's stealth rolls are low. Newt however, the warlock took the wrong path and has had to quickly employ his tabaxi shuffle (Feline Agility), the cavern he's exiting was home to a whole a number of patches of Green Slime, several of which tried to drip on him.*

Daktari is just heading in, keep in mind he's still Exhaustion 2, and so plodding.

Vinnie is staying with the fallen Nicky, he makes a very nice speech (although there's no-one there to hear it) and then says a few prayers.




*Here's the bigger picture.*

Where's the wizard? Where's the Master?

He's invisible but is also trying to push the small sail boat ten feet ahead of Ram out to sea.

Ram knows where to aim his next attack with Deadend (his magical rapier) and sure enough...




*Here's the Master, having just failed his concentration check.*

Invisibility over.

But that's not enough.




*The Master dives into the sea, desperate to get away.*

But Ram's not having that, and the rogue is wearing his magical Mariner's armour.

Then Ram misses both of his attacks.

There is cursing.




*But then Newt and Daktari dive into the sea too. Newt Blasts (but mostly misses) while Daktari is much more accurate with his javelins.*

The Master has had enough, he surrenders.

Or else turns and mimes the act to Ram- he's underwater and holding his breath remember.

But the rogue is having none of it.

He guts the Master.

Dead.

Revenge.

And that was all we got up to in this one.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.

Oh, and George's new PC is already made, unless he changes his mind again.


----------



## carborundum

Damn, what a meat-grinder!


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

I see the group is operating a "last in, first out" policy then   

Great fight!!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #102: Where's My Pudding?

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
Fellowyn Silverstream (played by George) Male Eladrin Wizard Bladesinger Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

DEAD PCs
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8 RIP

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


The De La Crane Manse is on The Leap, and Anders Solmor would like the Squad to check it out, it's also the ancestral home of the De La Crane family, and the Squad are looking for Antonio De La Crane- see below.
Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles, will show the Squad to the missing halfling killer's tomb, on the 6th of Flamerule- see below.
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood- except she's not there any more, but a big red dragon is?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.

This is session 102, and relax.




*And here we all are, the Dark Squad have won the day- but at a price.*

Well, that was a close one, just to recap-

Nicky is dead.

Vinnie burned through both of his Moonboar wildshapes (and all of their hit points) and then out of spells entirely was reduced to six hit points.

Newt was out of warlock powers for the last three to four hours of the fight, he was also briefly unconscious (twice) of course, and was mostly just surviving on temporary hit points towards the end.

Daktari got down to five hit points at one point but all of the other members of the Squad found ways to keep the barbarian up and swinging. Dak was also on Exhaustion 2 for almost all of the fracas, so- tough going.

And Ram?

Ram lost one hit point.

You read that right.

One hit point.

One.

Hit.

Point.

My observation is, Ram does his own thing, that's not to say he doesn't help out- he killed a lot of stuff, and delivered healing potions (to Newt and Dak) when needed. That aside, Ram has a groove, and it's a narrow-ish groove (but again, that's not a bad thing), and he's very good at it. Very good.

We move on.

The above image shows the Dark Squad after almost exhausting their healing supplies, note Dak has gone to sleep already, he's knackered. The Squad have had a couple of hours rest here, but now Ram egged on by Newt is keen to investigate further.

Note prior to this there had been a vote- 2:2, I seem to remember, the question being- whether to take a long rest or not...

And Newt settles all draws, or else he usually finds someone (Ram) to do whatever he wants doing, he's a silver-tongued bastard when he needs to be.




*Ram, eventually, gets the door open (it was locked and trapped)- it leads to the Master's room, the Squad correctly surmise. Note, there's another door to the right in the above image- it's locked, and barred, and has “DANGER!” chalked on it.*

This is the door that instigated the above vote.




*The Master's room is ransacked, and I mean ransacked- this after a spray of Detect Magic followed by the Ram trap finding tour, he finds a second trap here- the hard way, a blast of Magic Missiles to the torso.*

It hurts but not enough, besides- Ram still has plenty of healing left.

There's lots to find here, including the Master's spellbook, the bastard was an illusionist- well, that figures. The wizard also kept a scrawled diary, from the last few entries the Squad learn that the crew here have been ordered by 'the Captain', to wait for 'the ship'.

There's even notes for a signalling system, Ram makes sense of these, he spent a lot of years at sea remember, and always on the wrong side of the law.

There's also a collection of dirty poems (illustrated), this is passed to Daktari (by Newt, he likes handing out presents) in an effort to improve the barbarian's reading skills.

Daktari, point of fact, cannot read (or write) but he now has 18 Int, and so he's learning- and besides the pictures keep him amused.

“That is wrong way to put up shelf!”

The barbarian is very interested in DIY.

Note, throughout what follows (including the fighting- see later) Daktari (played by Jim) entertains us with a number of risqué limericks, for full authenticity these should be read aloud (by you) in Dak's dumbish (slow) cod Russian accent.

Begin-





And-





There, that's done- we'll move on.

So, the Dark Squad take another time out to talk through and make sense of the things that they have found in the Master's room, including a book of tide times for the Saltmarsh region. Ram also takes the time to read the last month or so of the Master's diary. The enemy wizard fellow is actually called Sanbalet, but he has adopted airs and graces, he thought himself a master, sorry- Master, illusionist- beyond compare. But as Ram said at the time, “he's dead now, so screw him.”

So, the upshot is- Ram thinks, the Master and his guys here are smugglers, and there's a lot of high-end goods in the caverns (and one of the guys before his demise confessed to being a smuggler). But, Ram thinks, this is a high level operation, and furthermore that the next boat is due sometime soon, best guess (tide & moon taken into consideration) is between the 14th & 18th of Flamerule (July), that's this month (it's the 2nd today).

Ram has a plan, and it involves being back here between the dates above- to meet the ship, Newt interrupts and rushes ahead to the end of his own plan, something about burning the smuggler's ship to the waterline. The tabaxi warlock is shouting again.

But Ram's plan is even better than that, and here it is, in all of its glory-

“I'm getting a ship this month.”

The rogue doesn't smile often, but reports come in of a smirk.

Then, back to the here and now, and specifically a door marked “DANGER!”, Newt (& Ram) want to take a look inside, and the warlock has a way of safely doing this. This after Ram discovers that the door has a keyhole (it's also locked).

Newt looking through the keyhole manifests Gerald his bat familiar in the room beyond the sealed door.

He's a clever lad.




*It's easier, of course, just to move Newt's token into the newly revealed chamber- particularly as the warlock is 'seeing' the chamber through Gerald's senses.*

There's an old once elaborate now smashed up large table, and... at least half-a-dozen skeletal bodies, some armoured- humanoids, best guess.

There are no other exits from the chamber, and nothing else of note.

Then Newt, and Vinnie, remember that when they were looking through a bunch of old books in one of the chambers above, in the manse, a fragment of paper fell out of one old tome, written on the scrap- “...beyond the skeletons...”

Then, however we get back to debating what to do next, because the Dark Squad are now convinced that the skeletons are going rise again should they open this door, and fighting... well, Vinnie and Daktari are still very broken.

Newt, however, is ready to rock and roll, and Ram's looking feisty.

He's getting a boat, apparently.

We get to debating/arguing, delete as appropriate.

Therefore, the DM (and George) chose this moment to blind-side the Dark Squad.




*Fellowyn makes his entrance, that's him- top left. He's an old man (or something) wearing a dressing gown over a pair of tighty-whitie budgie-smugglers. Oh, and he's wearing a wizard's hat, and sports a wizard's long flowing white beard, and he's puffing merrily on a pipe.*

Later (when Fellowyn draws the blade) the Dark Squad note that he also wields a battered rapier.

Fellowyn's opening line is something like, “Is that you Antonio? What the hell has happened to the house, you've really let things go my friend?”

Which gets the various members of the Dark Squad interested.

However, Fellowyn's follow up sentence, on spotting the various members of the adventuring party, is- “Are you the hired help? I'm six-hundred-and-thirty-four-years-of-age. Where's my pudding? I WANT my pudding!”

Over the course of the next twenty (extremely frustrating) minutes the Dark Squad learn, or else deduct, that Fellowyn is an elf (probably), he knew (knows?) Antonio De La Crane, he's an expert with blade and spell, he talks like an older/retired gentleman, he loses track of what he's saying all of the time, he's mad.

F'rinstance-

“Oh, yes! Yes, of course. Yes, indeedy-do, I know Antonio De La Crane, this is his house. See. And you're in it, so you must know Antonio too. I'm Fellowyn, Fellowyn Silverstream. I haven't seen you since, well... forever. Have you seen Antonio? Is he about? Is there pudding? I'm six-hundred-and-thirty-four-years-of-age. Who are you people and why are you here (THREATENING- DRAWS RAPIER). Is it time for breakfast? (MOTIONS TO RAM) Garçon, the full works- with extra treacle, and make it snappy man, I'm absolutely famished. (FELLOWYN SUDDENLY STANDS) Antonio! ANTONIO? Where the hell is he? Off with his adventuring friends again, no doubt. (NOTICING THE DARK SQUAD ARE HERE) Oh, my manners, I'm Fellowyn Silverstream- dashing blade and bookish mage, what-what, charmed to meet you. I'm six-hundred-and-thirty-four-years-of-age. Where are we?”

And then in the gawking silence that follows.

“Is there pudding?”

And so it goes, and for longer than you'd think possible.

And so the DM keeps dropping the in adventure time in the chat window- moving forward one hour at a time, and still Fellowyn is talking, saying everything... and nothing, only perhaps the shape or shadow of hidden things.




*Fellowyn knows/knew Antonio De La Crane, very well apparently, but alas he makes no sense.*

The Dark Squad make a variety of meals, chat, and then sleep the night- Fellowyn, well...




*Fellowyn, after lots more chatter, let's it all hang-out.*

Apparently George rendered these pictures, this is original art, which I certainly would not admit to.




*And then in the morning after breakfast, but with Fellowyn mostly still not making sense, Ram gets the “DANGER!” door open, but he's not going in.*

That's the purview of the new hire, Fellowyn is invited to demo his hot to trot skills with sword and blade, after all the old man keeps going on about them.

Note, it's Newt that makes the above deal with Fellowyn, tempts the old man into action.




*And then it goes semi-badly (for George) once again.*

The skeletons get up and into action, and the fellow with the bow stood on the ruined table manages to plug Fellowyn three times in a row. Then an armoured skeleton with a pike starts its dance of death, it too manages to skewer Fellowyn, and then seconds later- Ram, too.

Moments later it is discovered, by the players, that both bad guys have the use of a variety of Legendary Actions.

Oh, and Fellowyn, the expert with blade and spell, well...




*Fellowyn is reduced to six hit points in two turns, and now there's a third skeleton in the mix, and this fellow is armed (and armoured) with a longsword and a shield. The latter he clonks into old man Fellowyn's face.*

It seems the forgetful fellow has entered into combat with none of his spell assists running, not even Mage Armour.

And the third skeleton also possesses a few Legendary Actions.

Just a note, Jim (plays Vinnie and Daktari) at work prior to this session, he said something like- “I'm glad the fighting's over, that was a close one.”

My reply, “Over?”




*Fellowyn panics and turns (polymorphs) into a giant scorpion.*




*Daktari barges his way into the action, and yet another skeleton gets up to meet the barbarian's rush. Although the Squad have now managed to take the tough one with the pike down, good work from Fellowyn (in scorpion form)- he grabs the undead bugger and then holds it out for his new found comrades to smash to pieces.*

But it's still not going super-well, Daktari is back to raging, and he's taking hits- in one turn I land three Crits on the barbarian.




*Fellowyn retreats to think about things, he's still only got six hit points left.*

As debuts go...

Well, this one went.

Vinnie is back to being the Moonboar (it's a new day remember) and both skeletons in the picture have been knocked prone.

But that's all we had time for this session- keep in mind there was a lot of good stuff in the Master's room (although no magic items save the spell book and a few potions), also plenty of the other enemies had bits and pieces of treasure, and... Fellowyn really did hold court for a while.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Excellent use of Hero Forge! Budgie smuggler, hahaha, haven't heard that in for ever!


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

I was just thinking that what this group really needed was a senile magic user ... I mean, the rest of them are just so ****ing ordinary!


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #103: Well! Well!

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
Fellowyn Silverstream (played by George) Male Eladrin Wizard Bladesinger Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

DEAD PCs
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8 RIP

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*

The De La Crane Manse is on The Leap, and Anders Solmor would like the Squad to check it out, it's also the ancestral home of the De La Crane family, and the Squad are looking for Antonio De La Crane- see below.
Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles, will show the Squad to the missing halfling killer's tomb, on the 6th of Flamerule- see below.
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood- except she's not there any more, but a big red dragon is?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 103, and we are (of course) back to fighting.

Skeletons this time.




*Only these skeletons are tough buggers, there are seven of them in this encounter- although only six have made themselves known so far. Three of the six skeletons so far revealed have the use of Legendary Actions (and a big bag of hit points), alas the Squad have already destroyed two of the three tough bad guys so far.*

The Legendary Actions I attached to these three fellows were awesome, alas the two skeletons the Dark Squad have already taken down didn't get a chance to show off their skills; the skeleton with a pike had an awesome attack in which he impaled an enemy (a PC) with his pike and then swung around his planted weapon kicking everyone within ten feet in the chops. I failed to hit with this attack repeatedly.

Damn!

The sword and board skeleton with Legendary Actions (also alas deceased) had something similar going on, but in a moment of genius the new mumbling bumbling Bladesinger (Fellowyn) transformed into a giant scorpion and grabbed this guy up. The skeleton swordsman failed to escape the scorpion's claws, and was duly smashed apart.

So, I had vowed (your kindly DM) to put some effort into getting the last of my Legendary Action-enhanced skeletons, the archer, into some mischief- success! Read on.




*But my poor skeletons are struggling to begin with, although it helps slightly that the Dark Squad are also missing quite a lot.*

But then...




*My seventh skeleton turns up.*

An ordinary piece of wall suddenly outlines an opening, which swings inwards- and stepping out of the dark within comes another skeleton- this one is in robes, and with a wizard's hat, and a spectral wispy beard.

This guy's skeleton claws (worn down finger bones) exude acid- Daktari gets raked and scarred.

This guy also makes sounds, he/it has a speech, or at least a few pithy asides, like-

“Come on! Keep Ub!”

“Like the Crocodile said to the Man- make it snappy!”

“And it all turns to Ash in the end!”

“Go on! Amaze me!”

That kind of thing, and the PCs are noting this stuff down- I just copied and pasted the above from the Discord chat window.

This is all stuff from the Dark Squad's various quests.

But here's the thing- what happens when the big bad guy (the skeleton with the wizard's hat) turns up?

That's right, the PCs concentrate fire and start hitting.




*Less than six seconds later and my acid flinging wizard hat skeleton is down to single digit hit points (from approx. 120). It didn't help that Ram and Daktari both landed Crits.*

And then he's gone... shattered.

Last words-

“WELL! WELL!”

Last actions-

The wizard hat wearing skeleton sinks to his knees, spits out a... something the size of a coin, onto the table before him, and then delivers the above last line.

Let's type it again- it must be important.

“WELL! WELL!”




*See the circle(-ish) indicator on the map, that's whatever the wizard hat wearing skeleton spat out.*

But here's the thing, remember I said that three of the skeletons had Legendary Actions, well bow-guy just got his chance, one of his Legendary Actions involves a full move action, with no AoO's, combined with a chance to fire his bow at anyone he gets within ten feet of (with no disadvantage).

At last.

And all hits.

Fellowyn is on something like two hit points, and my bad guy is off and running, although he's the only member of the undead still standing.




*And still standing, although only just- you'll note that Daktari is back down to only a handful of hit points (again), the skeleton archer managed to plug the barbarian at least four times since the last image (with one of them a Crit).*

Even Ram has taken a few hits.

But... it doesn't last.

Ram's attacks leave the last undead creature on just one hit point, at which point Vincenzo (the Moonboar) grunts out-

“Ze mowst powerful zpell in Don-john's and Drag-oons! Produce Flame!”

And that's all she wrote for my guy.

Then rest, and healing- Vinnie is having to provide a few Cure Wounds (remember Nicky, I miss him).

Funny thing.

Nicky is still in the Combat Tracker, his body is still on the map, and so every turn in combat- as we play-through the tracker, last thing- every turn is George's bell ringing on his PC to remind him that it's Nicky's go.

At which point the rest of the Players helpfully remind George, every time they hear that bell ring-

“Nicky's dead!”

It's a wonderful chorus.

I'm not sure if it's an accepted method of grief counselling, but hey-ho.




*The thing the wizard hat skeleton spat out turns out to be a Luckstone. Newt snaffles this, and soon after (oddly the warlock is now very keen to get in a short rest) he attunes it.*

Then, after the aforementioned rest, the Dark Squad investigate the newly revealed chamber.




*It's an office come laboratory. There's money here- gold pieces, and a few hundred of them (nice). There are also lots of objects- a skull, a rose, an apple, and other things that seemingly have been turned to solid gold.*

Investigations continue apace.

Note, in reality the PCs examine all of the gold items repeatedly- seemingly passing them from PC to PC, attempting a variety of skills, and eventually- after maybe a dozen checks they come to the conclusion that these are everyday items that have been either magically transformed into solid gold (less likely) or else dipped in gold (gold-plated).

Then Newt eventually takes a look at the open book on the desk, the one that the DM has been pointedly reminding the PCs about (repeatedly) for the last fifteen minutes.

The book is entitled the “Ye Olde Philosopher's Stone”, and the text begins by explaining that the book contains the secret of turning base elements into gold...

That's fifteen minutes of my life I'm not getting back.

The finds lead to more head-scratching for the Squad. The skeleton with the wizard hat said lots of stuff, it's as if Antonio De La Crane (the guy they are here to find, and to acquire his Symbol of Ub/maze button) is taunting them.

But, “WELL! WELL!”

It's time to go into the well.

Remember the Bad Dead Ancestors and their prophecies-

Ancestor #2-
“*I am Larkoz, the warden.
Check the ancient alchemist’s well.”*

Well, Antonio De La Crane was an alchemist, ancient or not, and he has a well.

So, here we go again-




*Out into the overgrown garden, and it's the day after (the PCs arrived) and mid-morning now, the sun is out and yet the house seems to be perpetually in shadow and gloom. Daktari assumes spider-stance, and descends, trailing a rope as he goes (affixed to an immovable rod up top).*

The chamber below (eighty feet below) is full of sickly glowing fungi, but otherwise empty.

The well opening however continues down into the depths.




*The Dark Squad descend into the newly revealed chamber, avoiding the glowing fungal furze- except for Vinnie who dares it- and takes a little poison damage from the spore cloud.*

There are coins scattered around the chamber here, Newt sends a Mage Hand to collect them all up- silver coins.

“A luuuuuuure.” The Moonboar explains, almost breaking the French language (in an Inspector Clouseau way) with his 'luuuuuuure'.

Note, to get into the chamber the PCs (without Spider Climbing) have to swing and leap/step a few feet from the bottom of the rope onto the floor of the cavern chamber proper- this to avoid falling further down the well-shaft.

I (your glorious DM) state, 'as long as you don't roll a '1' you leap clear.'

Ram rolls a '1', and then has to spend his last Inspiration Point to re-roll it (successfully).

Which only makes the rogue more unhappy when ten minutes later the Dark Squad's investigations reveal that the well-shaft has a solid (see through) barrier preventing access below.

In essence they could have all just stepped off the rope.

After lots more checks and the use of a few ritual cantrips and the Squad discern that the barrier preventing access to the shaft below has a pattern etched into it- the pattern depicts a simple maze.

The Moonboar grabs out his Symbol of Ub/maze button, remember the Dark Squad are looking for more of these- as it turns out they all need to have one.

So far they have found... one of them.

And this Symbol of Ub/maze button was gifted them by Timor (& Daktari) of the Sky Pony Uthgardt barbarians, all the way back in...




*Session 24, I think.*

But then the Moonboar tries to trace the maze that prevents entrance to below, but when he gets close with his maze button in hand- the forcefield or barrier disappears with a 'pop'.

The way below is open.

Daktari, still spider stance, descends into...




*A dark and grim looking pillared chamber.*

And after a brief search of the place he calls his comrades down to continue the investigation.

The twenty foot high pillared chamber is dwarven built, like a lot of things the Dark Squad have been finding buried around this region. Furthermore, it's ancient.

Note, the well-shaft continues on, but as with above this too is blocked, another invisible barrier prevents further descent.

Oh, and a little later it's discovered that Vinnie's button does not open this barrier.

Further note, the Squad are around 150 feet below the surface in this columned chamber.

The statues are ghoulish looking dwarves, skeletal beneath their robes, and frightening to look at, menacing even.

The Dark Squad are waiting for these things to come alive, and are thus a little on edge throughout all that follows, although that doesn't prevent them from investigating the walls, the statues, the floors and... well, everything.

There follows lots of rolls, and lots of ideas, and things to try and/or explore- with associated skill checks. I've just checked on Discord, the image above was taken at 10.21 PM, the next image times in at 10.59 PM.

So, between this and the next bit is almost forty minutes of real time activity, so- and again, the PCs try lots of stuff, lots of searching and investigating.

There are no secret doors to be found, in the floor, in the walls, in the ceiling, or even in the pillars.

Likewise there's nothing that moves, or presses, or turns, or... nada, nothing.

No signs, or text, or images, or symbols to translate or to make sense of.

The only thing that's not part of the chamber are the remains (shattered bones) of maybe one or two individuals, but they're old... very old.

Both long dead humanoids, best guess.

For forty minutes the DM asks- “What are you doing?” And the PCs have an answer, and some other activity is discussed and then undertaken, and... still, nothing is found.

The DM, getting a little bored with this, even gets the PCs to roll random d20's every now and then, just to see if a '20' or similar comes up, so that I can give them a clue.

The thing to do here is...

Nothing.

Just stop, stand still, and listen.

Eventually, it's Ram that hears it in the end, a very quiet scratching noise, and... it seems to be coming from Newt.

Most odd.

The Squad stand in silence for a minute, and then all concur- there is indeed a faint scratching noise coming from the tabaxi warlock's backpack.

Newt gingerly takes one item at a time out of his bag.

It's coming from his Book of Shadows.

Note, Newt's Book of Shadows contains all of his spells, powers, rituals, cantrips, and other dark thoughts, it also contains his various to-do lists etc. It's a filofax-cum-necronomicon.

Newt, with the Dark Squad peering over his shoulders, turns the pages to see.

Someone else is writing in Newt's Book of Shadows.

This fact doesn't do much for Newt's mood.




*There's a lot of this, about five pages worth of screen shots.*

Whoever's writing in the Book of Shadows starts with 'Who are you?', although the author refuses to tell the Squad who he (or she) is.

Note Newt is writing his answers in the book, and also writing his own questions for the mystery author to answer.

There's a little back and forth, although very quickly the unknown author gets around to asking- “Who have you killed already?”

And the Dark Squad instinctively know that the writer is talking about the members of the Eyes in the Night, because they have the Symbols of Ub/maze buttons that they need.

The conversation circles for a little while longer, with the unknown author repeatedly refusing to answer quite a few of the Squad's questions.

Although many of the mystery writer's answers just lead to more questions.

Particularly about the Man and the Crocodile, which comes up- the unknown author tells the Squad that they will need to go to the Man and the Crocodile, this however only causes Newt to get even more tetchy.

The warlock starts adding emoticons to his answers, and surly asides, and CAPSLOCK SHOUTING!

That's when the twelve foot tall armoured Skeleton Minotaur appears from nowhere and full tilt slams into Newt (although in truth I missed my charge attack, even with advantage) and then follows up with a maul attack which connects with the tabaxi's mush.




*That's also where we leave it, we were thirty minutes over time again.*

Although there was a lot of chatter after this one, consensus is- Antonio De La Crane is the author, and he's below, maybe, and he's keen for the PCs to see off the other members of his old adventuring party- the Eyes in the Night.

More of this kind of thing, probably, next time.

Although, we're not back at the VTT until Tuesday the 18th October.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #104: To the Lighthouse.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
Fellowyn Silverstream (played by George) Male Eladrin Wizard Bladesinger Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

DEAD PCs
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8 RIP

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*

The De La Crane Manse is on The Leap, and Anders Solmor would like the Squad to check it out, it's also the ancestral home of the De La Crane family, and the Squad are looking for Antonio De La Crane- see below.
Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles, will show the Squad to the missing halfling killer's tomb, on the 6th of Flamerule- see below.
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood- except she's not there any more, but a big red dragon is?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 104, and we are (as usual) fighting again.

Last we left the Dark Squad they were in a spooky dwarven (evil?) temple style area about two levels (approx 100 feet) below the surface of the well, which is in the backyard of the ruined De La Crane Manse up on the cliffs.

Remember-

Ancestor #2-
“*I am Larkoz, the warden.
Check the ancient alchemist’s well.”*

So, that's what they're doing, only now they're fighting a skeletal minotaur (and guess what, this fellow is a tough bugger!) this after Newt started cheeking (writing in CAPS LOCK, and leery with it, and adding emojis to his replies).

To make clear, the Dark Squad have been communicating with whoever it is down here in the well, by writing and receiving written replies in Newt's Book of Shadows.

Note, I get the feeling that Newt's Book of Shadows is actually a spiral bound note book with “SECRETS KEEP OUT” written on the front cover, and slathered in “I [heart] Belphegor” stickers.

Anyway, fighting-




*The skeletal minotaur hits hard and hits plenty.*

And very briefly my dice are on fire, I seldom miss through what follows.




*And then the second skeletal minotaur (200+ HPs each) suddely charges into existence and smashes into Daktari.*

The Sky Pony barbarian has still got one level of exhaustion on him and he's pretty much out of healing hit dice, and it's not much past 10 AM.

Have a nice day!

But here's the thing, this is the Dark Squad, and all the skeleton minotaurs do, once they get locked down- which happens remarkably quickly, is hit hard.

So, the Moonboar and a (raging) Daktari just soak up the hurt while the rest of the gang do their stuff.




*And soon enough we get to here.*

It was inevitable.

You'll note both Daktari and the Moonboar are beyond bloodied, it should also be noted- at this point, that a few of the PCs (but not Ram) are also getting low on healing potions and the like.

And so, after a bit more chat, and another attempt or two to communicate (via the Book of Shadows) with the well's author/alchemist- no luck, and... the Dark Squad head back up and out of the well, safely ascending to the surface.

They need to do some work to get further down the well shaft, they need to kill a few more members of the previous adventuring party- the Eyes in the Night, or else they need to locate the maze buttons that each of these long dead adventurers possessed.

Then- back in-game, a short rest and another (much longer- see below) chat, and then... Fantasy Grounds Unity flips out while trying to send the map that follows in the next image to the Players. We spend nearly forty-five minutes fixing this error, or else installing a new update and making it work.




*The map that crashed Fantasy Grounds Unity, for a while, actually it was much bigger than this- but all of equal quality.*

So, during the rest stop/chat the Dark Squad are trying to figure out what comes next, they need to be on the track from Gedge to meet Bonnie Bowspirit (halfling granddaughter of Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit) on the evening of the 6th of Flamerule but it's only the 3rd today.

So, what next?

Well, the Dark Squad- while exploring the De La Crane manse, briefly saw a light, a big light- as if from a lighthouse, the source of this illumination must, they figure, be situated somewhere down in The Choke. The Choke being the delta of islands in the bay of the Dunwater River, that separates civilisation (sorta) from the Mere of the Dead Men.

Therefore the Squad decide to grab the rowing boat they saw down in the smuggler's caves below the manse, and then drag it through the marshy/watery region here, trying to find the source of the light. Note, Ram has already determined that high tide will be at 6 bells (PM) this evening, and so while they have a few hours to search they don't want to get stranded, hence Dak gets to drag the boat.

Further note, Daktari is a little under the weather at present, or else he's starting to feel his age, and so do the following lines in his cod-Russian accent, but mumble it, as the barbarian narrates his pain-

“Yes! Daktari bring boat. Yes! Daktari kill skelli-bobs. Yes! Daktari spider-stance down well. Daktari tired now. Daktari taken for granted. Daktari no feel value- is not love, is service...”

And on the Dark Squad ramble, for hours- no, really- hours.

It takes an hour in the mist and fog, and with the squelching stinking mud, and the sudden deep sections of running water to search just one square of the map above.

And so after two or three hours of wandering through the stink the Dark Squad are almost pleasantly surprised when someone starts shouting at them through the mist, at this point the gang are wading from one islet to another.

Eventually half-a-dozen rough (& wild = hairy) looking (human) fellows are spotted in the mist ahead, all of them are armed with crossbows, and soon after- after a little back and forth with whoever is shouting at the guys, the crossbows get put to good use.

But here's the thing, these are bandits (stat-wise) with about ten hit points each (save for the leader type) and so this is a massacre. The various members of the Dark Squad are soon in pursuit of their now terrified attackers, although some of the slower members of the group- including Daktari still dragging the boat, are soon so far behind the action that they're out of the fight.




*The initial encounter, the 'bandits' have crossbows.*




*The Dark Squad press forward leaving a trail of destruction behind them, well... apart from Dak who is still trudging forward through waist deep water and knee deep mud.*

Still dragging the row boat.

At this point the Squad have already figured out that the enemy they are facing is very weak, they're dropping like flies, and Newt is obviously capering with delight as he screams obscenities at the fleeing humans, stopping only briefly to blow the screaming wild-men apart.

Newt's is sending the souls of these fellows to Belphegor, and he's keeping count- his fiery master set him to this task at the warlock's last Personal Development Review (PDR).

There were over a dozen 'bandits', plus the leader type, in this encounter.




*Only three of them (and the leader) escape the encounter (map).*

But some of the Dark Squad- Ram, Newt & Fellowyn, are happy to pursue.

We move into a chase sequence, with the dirty hairy guys getting blasted apart, or shot in the back, by Newt and Fellowyn, but that's not Ram's style. The rogue is after the leader type, who started out with the threats at the beginning of this encounter.

Ram, as it turns out, is very hard to shake off. The rogue eventually catches up with, and then quickly subdues the mid 50's disheveled human leader of the enemy group while swimming (and wrestling/fighting) in a (formerly) hidden deep channel that seems to snake through the marshy hummocks and stony eyots that constitute The Choke.




*About twenty minutes later, Ram gets turned around for a short while- he gets lost, the rogue makes his way back to his comrades with a very badly wounded (but still fairly surly) leader of the 'bandits'.*

Time for a chat.

The rough fellow, he's very hairy and disheveled (think wild man), is a bit strange to talk to- he sometimes makes sense, sometimes, less so.

The Dark Squad, employ a combination of overt threat and honeyed words- Ram's going to cut the guy's fingers off- one by one (Ram's a troubled soul at heart, not all toothpaste smiles and action hero); while Vinnie is happy to play good cop, offering to let the fellow go unharmed, and being reasonable about it.

The Dark Squad eventually learn that the 'bandits' (the dirty fellow's job title is never discussed) here work for the mad lightning summoning half-orc priest, and his pet harpies, that inhabit the nearby lighthouse. The Squad, of course, secure directions to the aforementioned lighthouse.

Then, after the wild man prisoner is released, the Dark Squad get in their row boat, because the tide is really turning now- it's coming in quickly, and off they row to the lighthouse, which takes another hour or so (the tide is coming in, remember) and keep in mind the entire area is swathed in thick mist and fog.




*A trio of docks are spotted ahead.*

But that's all we had time for this session, a short one- you'd think, but keep in mind that we had at least forty five minutes out when FGU dropped, and the Squad spent a similar amount of time discussing what comes next after their visit to the well. Most of this in character.

To further explain- Dark Squad consensus is the alchemist down the well is indeed Antonio De La Crane, in whatever form he presently exists. The Squad have obviously already met (and killed) Randall the Black (the mad gnome warlock from the Eyes in the Night). They're next venture will be to go after Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit, the rogue of the previous party. The only one they've not located is Giggles, the mad elf.

Oh, and Ub, the dwarf.

But they've still only got one of the maze buttons, and all of the adventurers above had one of these each, probably/maybe. They figure that Randall the Black left his maze button with the duergar that captured him two hundred or so years ago, in Deepbridge, in the Underdark, and the PCs have already been there, they're plotting now to go back.

The Dark Squad need more maze buttons, they're definite about this now- they need these to descend deeper into the well, and to join the Pact of the Flame.

Note, during the chatter here it becomes obvious that Fellowyn spent plenty of time with Antonio De La Crane, the ancient (and yet sprightly) bladesinger knows about the splitting of the previous party- when the various members of the Eyes in the Night went their own separate ways.

The unfortunate thing, of course, is that Fellowyn is a bit old and daft- the friendly DM has gifted him a series of nuggets of information, which he has been instructed to distribute as and when he sees fit, but only one nugget per session- max.

So, the tap that is Fellowyn is dripping.

Oh, and last thing- in the previous session, or the one before- I forget, Newt found a Luckstone; as it turns out this item is cursed, Newt discovers this the hard way- he wants to attune something new but, he can't 'put down' the Luckstone. Nor can he lose it, even when he throws it away it comes back, reappearing in his pocket. The warlock is cursed, although the nature of the curse has yet to reveal itself...

But that's you/our lot- more of this kind of thing next time.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Cursed, haha, poor Newt. I haven't used a cursed item in my games for ages , thanks for the reminder


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #105: Die Hard.

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
Fellowyn Silverstream (played by George) Male Eladrin Wizard Bladesinger Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

DEAD PCs
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8 RIP

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*

The De La Crane Manse is on The Leap, and Anders Solmor would like the Squad to check it out, it's also the ancestral home of the De La Crane family, and the Squad are looking for Antonio De La Crane- see below.
Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles, will show the Squad to the missing halfling killer's tomb, on the 6th of Flamerule- see below.
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood- except she's not there any more, but a big red dragon is?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 105, and the Dark Squad are down in the Choke, a marshy delta region at the point where the Dunwater River spills out into the Sea of Swords. The area is permanently swathed in mist and fog, the adventurers saw a light down here, briefly- when they were exploring the De La Crane manse. Last session they discovered (and slaughtered, save one) a bunch of dishevelled humans who pointed them in the direction of a ruined lighthouse, and the mad Talos priest that lives there (with a bunch of harpies). The Dark Squad are closing in...





*The Dark Squad make use of a rowboat, the exhausted Daktari had been dragging the vessel through the swamp for the last five or so hours, but Ram was right to insist that they bring it- the tide is in now.*

So, first oddity, Ram is the first to clamber (silently and sneakily) onto the wet rocks here and discover a barred (actually chained) blowhole style-pit, a place for prisoners to be kept. The pit looks to be empty and yet moments later a voice comes from within.

“I thay! Are you the here-ohs? Have you come to fwee my mithtress?”

Twenty minutes later, when all of the Dark Squad have assembled, they start to make sense of their new interviewee- the speaker in the pit is a very big crab. Long story short, the big crab- Thir Bwian (Sir Brian) is in reality a Sea Elf, who while investigating this place with his mistress (we'll get to her) was transformed into his present condition. Thir Bwian paves the way for a chat with his now dead mistress who is, well... some sort of terrifying ghost.

Note, Vinnie tries to Dispel the Magic on Thir Bwian- it doesn't work.




*Lady Miraal, she's really not very happy about being (un)dead.*

Another twenty minutes of knife-edge chatter later and the spirit of Lady Miraal eventually agrees to allow the Dark Squad to pass- although the adventurers have sworn to recover the ghostly Sea Elf's magical conch- now held by the mad Talos priest, resident of the lighthouse- dead ahead.

Note, we got close with the above conversation- Lady Miraal was looking for any excuse to punish the Dark Squad for their intrusion, the spirit it seems seeks vengeance on all that live, keep in mind that any form of diplomacy, with Newt present, is often protracted and not without it's moments...

“Mademoiselle, we are tres zimpathetic to your plight- we will return to you zis conch shell you seek, and free you from zis undead indignity.” Vinnie concludes.

But in the silence that follows, as Lady Miraal considers the druid's latest honeyed words.

“Now get out of the way you watery bint or I'll immolate you and turn you to steam!” Newt adds with a snarl.

Which, obviously, necessitates another helping of honey from the druid and his friends.

It goes back and forth for a while.

But eventually the Dark Squad pass on (and now with Pass Without Trace in action)- and they've been told that the mad Talos priest is at home, as are his harpy minions, so quietly- cautiously.




*Up a winding path to the rocky summit, and keep in mind with the mist and fog the Dark Squad can't see very far ahead.*

Ram, as always, leads the way- into a low building at the base of the lighthouse, very cautiously the rogue heads the gang in.




*A foyer leads to a temple dedicated to Talos, atop the altar a stone statue/representation of jagged, arcing lightning bolts. Odd, there's a buzzing sound coming from here.*

The various members of the Dark Squad continue their investigations, while Ram presses on- into a walled compound- exposed to the fog and the night. There's an ancient tree here, and in its treacherous spiked branches are half-a-dozen harpies, on their nests.

Note, the above screen shot was taken too soon, the harpies not yet on screen.

Also note that Ram's stealth check at this point was '38' (Pass Without Trace remember), and so the rogue slips in, and then back out again.

He tells his friends.

Newt doesn't hesitate, he rushes towards the newly spotted enemies.




*It's about to get Firebally!*

And here we go again...

Newt's Fireball severely wounds all of the harpies, all of them are left mortally wounded, and in the ensuing short fracas- as the various members of the Dark Squad (mostly with higher Initiative) pop in to the exterior compound to shoot or spell another harpy or two dead.

None survive.

The Players are in hog heaven, and there's much giggling- they got me, but they really haven't- because I know what comes next.




*Moesko, ugly half-orc priest of Talos, slams open the door to his room, and then fires a Lightning Bolt into the Squad- Ubmo (the Supreme Being) is destroyed instantly.*

Point of fact during what follows Ubmo explodes three times in quick succession, each time reforming- perfectly unharmed, hovering just next to Vinnie.

Moesko is an aged and very rough looking half-orc, oddly he's outfitted in a thick rubbery armour- possibly the hide of several octopi. Moesko mostly grunts and makes threats- he's no style-

“Talos DESTROY!”
“LIGHTNING bad you DEAD!”

That kind of thing.




*But this is the Dark Squad and so, they take the heat and keep on dishing out the hurt.*

Moesko gets desperate, he grabs out a large and beautiful conch shell (Lady Miraal needs this) and sounds it, calling another (far nastier) harpy to the fight.




*The newly arrived harpy, situated just beyond the barred window of the Talos shrine, is singing her dissonant song, and yet... none of the members of the Squad fail their saves (thanks to an Inspiration Point for Daktari, and Dark One's Own Luck for Newt), which is a shame as this particular tune would have left them all paralyzed.*

You'll also note that Moesko has taken a beating in the above images- four blood drops on his token already.

However, at this point the half-orc priest of Talos has transformed, he has a boar's head and tusks- he looks a lot like Vinnie, the Moonboar, and he can still cast spells.




*And we go on for a while...*

Fellowyn has Misty Stepped beyond the half-orc, note the bladesinger is also Hasted at this point.

The harpy at the window has already tried another, more charming, song- and yet still none of the Dark Squad have failed their saves. They're mostly ignoring the harpy, because... well, they keep hitting Moesko and the DM keeps saying, or something very similar-

“Moesko, is exhausted- bleeding out, on his last legs, and yet- after your terrifying attack he staggers back, rights himself, shrugs off the hurt and fights on.”

In-game every time the PCs deliver a killing blow to Moesko the DM instantly heals him back to 1 hit point (and removes all conditions).

Every time.




*So, maybe two or three turns later, and...*

The Players are really pissed.

Moesko has given ground but... the Talos priest, seemingly, cannot be killed- and the PCs are starting to fret.

Meantime the terrifying (and very tough) harpy has given up with her charms and taken to flying into the Talos shrine to claw at various members of the Squad- retreating every time.

Newt and Ram concentrate their efforts on the harpy, keeping the flying terror at bay.

But back at the front line and Moesko, well- he still cannot be killed.

The PCs/Players were of the opinion that they just had to put Moesko down X times and one would stick, well, that can't be right because at this point Moesko should have been dead six (or more) times over.

He keeps not dying.

The Players are starting to scratch their heads.




*The latest idea is that somehow the buzzing shrine of Talos is keeping the half-orc priest alive, Fellowyn shatters the stone carved arcing lightning bolts and he and his two close companions- Ram & Newt are hit by another full-force Lightning Bolt.*

The shrine is wrecked.

But still Moesko won't die.

So, that's not it.

Also note the nasty harpy when reduced to not very many hit points has already flown away, escaping into the fog and mist- quickly out of sight.




*Moesko and his new found Dark Squad friends are still doing their special dance, note at this point Daktari has stopped stabbing the half-orc Talos priest, he's grappling the boar-headed beast, and dragging the struggling brute towards a filled water butt.*

The barbarian (smart lad) is going to drown Moesko.

However, while the fight continues Ram and the Hasted bladesinger, Fellowyn, have made it all the way to the top of the lighthouse, note the image on the right is not quite right (but it was the only map I had to hand).

Within a ten foot metal bowl (fastened to the wooden floor) is a pool of dark blue liquid, the surface of the fluid is sheathed in a layer of tiny buzzing lightning bolts. Liquid lightning, or something similar.

Fellowyn and Ram try to figure it out, while the fight below goes on, the pair quickly discover that there's a copper rod/pipe which descends from the lightning bowl here to the Talos shrine (the altar) below.

The pair work together to severe this connection.

Success!

However, Moesko still cannot be killed.




*Moesko is in the water butt- face down, and Vinnie is rabbit punching the hog-headed half-orc in the gut, knocking the wind out of their near-immortal enemy.*

Daktari is shouting a lot, remember in cod Russian.

“You are cheater! You die now! You die hard!”

Eventually the pair- Moesko and Daktari, are exchanging unfriendly banter, there's also a little name calling, although Moesko has finally to concede that Daktari has 'hair like silky'.

Daktari loves his hair.

Note, Newt is just stuck for what to do for the best, he's tried blasting Moesko, searching the Talos shrine, trying to speed-read the books here...

All to no avail, so far.




*Moesko full on transforms into a boar, and during the change manages to escape Daktari's grasp.*

Levels of frustration (for the Players) increase dramatically.

Although maybe a turn or so later and the half-orc, subject to Vinnie's Moonbeam, has to transform back into his real (half-orc) form.

Soon after he's also being grappled again, by Daktari, although Vinnie has also applied a set of manacles to the Talos priest's legs, note he rolled a '20' to do this so- it works.

But Moesko still will not die.




*Back up in the lighthouse, and it has come to this- the rogue has got pitons and a hammer out and is in the process of trying to hammer an iron spike into the base of the huge bowl full of liquid lightning.*

He's been at this task for two turns so far.

Drip [three seconds later] Drip.

That's where he's at, although why he's doing this... your guess is as good as mine.

Moesko yet lives.

But that's all we had time for- more of this kind of thing next time, promise you.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.

Oh, just an aside- we've rolled up some nice WFRP characters, we're going to try to fit a little bit of this (on Foundry) into the repertoire. Just a heads up.


----------



## carborundum

Oh, that cheered me right up. We're all on covid round 2 here, sigh


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

carborundum said:


> Oh, that cheered me right up. We're all on covid round 2 here, sigh



Nasty. Hope you avoid the worst of it.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

I have a guess as to what's keeping Mr Moonpig alive ... but I won't say anything in case I'm hopelessly wrong.


----------



## carborundum

I wouldn't be surprised if he's the anti-Vinnie, can't be killed as long as Vinnie lives 
With this DM, anything is possible ...


----------



## Alamaias

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> I have a guess as to what's keeping Mr Moonpig alive ... but I won't say anything in case I'm hopelessly wrong.



Glad somebody does  I’m all for chaining him up and burying him alive at this point -_-


----------



## Vincenzo Delvino

Warning, the write up of session 106 may not be safe for work...


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #106: Die! Die! Die! YOU BASTARD, DIE!

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
Fellowyn Silverstream (played by George) Male Eladrin Wizard Bladesinger Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

DEAD PCs
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8 RIP

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


The De La Crane Manse is on The Leap, and Anders Solmor would like the Squad to check it out, it's also the ancestral home of the De La Crane family, and the Squad are looking for Antonio De La Crane- see below.
Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles, will show the Squad to the missing halfling killer's tomb, on the 6th of Flamerule- see below.
The smuggler's ship will be turning up sometime between the 14th and 17th of Flamerule, the Dark Squad (and particularly Ram) are keen to meet the vessel, particularly Ram- why, because as the rogue said- “I'm getting a boat.”
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood- except she's not there any more, but a big red dragon is?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 106, the Dark Squad are situated down in the Choke (the confluence of the Dunwater River and the Sea of Swords) within a ruined lighthouse, latterly re-purposed for Talos related activities. The adventurers have seen off a flight of harpies but are at present struggling (really struggling) to kill the half-orc priest of Talos here (Moesko). This fellow started off with a few Lightning Bolts, then a Thunder Blast, before transforming into a strange Moonboar/Wereboar type creature, at which point he started butting folk in the face.




*At present Daktari & Vinnie (as the Moonboar) have Moesko grappled, restrained (manacled around his ankles) and are dunking the gnarly priest of Talos in a water butt- they're trying to drown the poor fellow.*

The issue being... well, Moesko doesn't die.

It looks like he's about to pass over, and then... he shakes it off- the moment is gone and Moesko fights on, and early on in this session and the half-orc terror suddenly starts hitting again- including Dak with a Crit headbutt to the face (accompanied by great damage roll).

Things are not exactly going to plan for the Dark Squad- see the title of this instalment, this kind of thing gets shouted a lot, and by a variety of folk.

Apparently, it's frustrating- you don't say.




*George (playing Fellowyn) helps us to visualise this titanic struggle. Just in case you are unsure, that's (left to right) Vinnie (as the Moonboar), Moesko- half-orc Talos priest & Daktari- badly beaten and exhausted barbarian (with great hair).*

Excellent work George, I'll not kill Fellowyn for at least five more sessions, you've earned that much.

Meantime, while all of this is going on Ram is upstairs in the tower of the lighthouse- where the light is, only the light here isn't a light. Within the upper chamber is a ten foot wide metal bowl (where the fire/light should go) filled with a blue/purple liquid which seems to exude lightning.

Remember Talos is the god of storms.

Ram is trying to empty the bowl, he's not sure why- but it's something to do. Over the course of the next few turns the rogue enlarges the hole he has made in the metal bowl, a little while later and the liquid is pouring out.

And we go back and forth for a while, and when I say a while, I mean maybe another ten to twelve turns, with Moesko not dying- landing a hit every now and then, and the Dark Squad maintaining their grapple, and... racking their brains for some way to kill this half-orc bastard.

But then they figure it.

Newt and Fellowyn get involved, the pair manage to cut, rend and tear Moesko's strange armour from him. I described Moesko's attire (right back at the start of this) to the PCs thusly- he's wearing a gimp suit, only it seems to be made from the stitched together hides of a dozen or more octopi, tentacles still attached. It's not a pleasant sight.

Well, well... the scarred body of Moesko is revealed beneath the gimp suit, the oddity being there's a fist shape hole where the half-orc's heart should be.

The Dark Squad do the maths very quickly-

Moesko has no heart + he cannot be killed = find the heart & destroy it.

Note, last session, and on a couple of occasions towards the end I asked all of the players involved in the fracas with the half-orc to make Perception/Insight checks, I was looking for a '20', something to allow me to give them a clue- to get them to the missing heart, but nothing. The PCs were (seemingly) content just to try new and different ways to kill the fellow, so... I left them to it.

But the secret is out.

Find the heart and destroy it.

Newt and Fellowyn are on it- although the bladesinger's Haste (et al) has ended and so he's back to being a doddering old dude.

The pair cannot find the heart, not even outside in the harpy's tree- which Newt climbs, such is the desperation- Newt hates climbing, jumping etc.

But the heart is in the bowl upstairs at the top of the lighthouse, it takes a while- until most of the liquid has drained away, but it's a biggish heart- and beating away.

Ram stabs it.

It stops beating- dead.

Lots of things happen at once.

But let's back up for a moment, in the rounds prior to this Vinnie (as the Moonboar) has been whispering sweet nothing's to Moesko, while he and Dak have had him in their grasp.

“It does not 'ave to end zis way, mes amis?”

&

“Cease yer strugg-ell! Let us speak in peace...”

He's always trying to save the souls of the damned and/or lost.

But throughout the druid's diatribe the priest of Talos has just continued to struggle and fight on, only stopping once to whisper his reply-

“The storm is coming.”

And then, at the last, when Ram stabs the newly revealed heart above- Moesko dies, but with a smile on his face.

And outside, sitting in the harpy's tree, Newt gets to see the show.

The area surrounding the Tower of Storms is suddenly bathed in daylight, or so it seems, as the clouds above part as a single gigantic bolt of lightning, as broad and bold as the lighthouse itself, slams down into the building and destroys it.




*Almost.*

Newt, Dak & Vinnie are reduced to single digit hit points (I think it was 16d8 damage, but I rolled lowish = 44 lightning damage, and there were plenty of failed saves).

Upstairs, Fellowyn is down and dying, while Ram somehow manages to dive under the now wrenched-free-of-its-mooring metal bowl, the rogue (wouldn't you know it) avoids all hurt.

Then the tower sways and begins its collapse.

To make clear, the Tower of Storms is on Initiative '0' and it has a 44% chance of collapsing every turn, 44 lightning damage remember.

Lots of things happen at once.

Again.

Or still.

Newt and Ram start screaming-

“It's collapsing- GET OUT!”

That kind of thing.

Ram (at the top of the tower) dives over to the fallen Fellowyn and empties a Potion of Healing into the bladesinger, and then screams in his face (see above) before rushing off down the stairs leaving the doddering mortally wounded old man to his fate.

Down below the various other members of the Dark Squad rush to escape.




*Daktari is broken TM, he is however also in spider stance and scuttling down the cliffs here.*

No, the area outside of the tower is still bathed in a glowing furze from the previous massive electrical discharge, winds swirl and gust- sucked in and out, while the tower itself leans and totters, small sections of masonry peel away and plunge- either into the sea or into the cluster of buildings below.

“GET OUT!”

Gets repeated, a lot.




*I said there was a 44% chance for the tower to collapse, well- first roll is an '89', no collapse.*

Note, Fellowyn (see the image above) has climbed out of the top storey of the tower and is clinging on, trying to work out which way the building is going to topple, at which point he's going to leap clear while casting a Featherfall spell on himself.

Well, that's the plan.

Mad as a box of frogs.

But we love him.




*Second collapse check and I roll '93', and still the tower doesn't fall.*

The DM confidently states- another roll of 90+ and the Tower of Storms stays standing.

The Dark Squad are still mid-scarper, Vinnie- as the Moonboar, is leading the fleeing manoeuvre, he is therefore the first to arrive at the broken shell of a boat that is inhabited by Lady Miraal (who is a very nasty ghost-remember).

The screaming spectral elf snarls and claws at Vinnie's face, reminding the Moonboar (by screaming in his face) of their deal- “MY CONCH SHELL?”

And the strangest thing is its actually Vinnie that has the shell, he took it from Moesko when he and Dak were grappling the half-orc bastard, and so... he hands the beautiful shell over, and the spirit harridan turns in an instant into a beautifully sensual spirit lovely, who with a smile that could melt hearts departs this place.

Note while this is going on, and during the scramble to escape, both Ram and Newt have both managed to conjure '1's on their respective Athletics checks, the pair were trying to find short cuts down the rocky slopes hereabouts, in order to outpace the toppling tower.

Both '1's result in falling face plants (and prone conditions- and a little hurt) Ram is a touch embarrassed, but Newt's 'little damage' is enough to leave him on just one hit point.

And then I roll for the Tower of Storms again- see the image above, chat window- top left, and I roll a '99'.

Bloody hell, the tower stops its wicked dance, it stops tottering, the lightning furze fades and some semblance of reality returns.

The Dark Squad watch and wait for a short while, they're blowing hard- a little (very little) healing gets shared around.




*Then, after an hour in Newt's Tiny Hut, and a little more healing, although Daktari, Newt and Fellowyn are all out of Healing HD, the Dark Squad very cautiously explore the tower.*

There's treasure to find, coin and gems but nothing interesting or exciting, save perhaps a dozen or so books that were kept in the Talos temple, these too are taken.

The Dark Squad are done, more remarkably they find their way back in the rowing boat from the island and all the way back to the smuggler's caves beneath the ancient ruin of the De La Crane manse. This after a '20' Survival check from Vinnie, the Moonboar clearly remembers the route, even in the mist and fog (and darkness, it's now nighttime).

It's just past midnight when the Dark Squad lay down their weary heads to rest, this in the former bunkroom of the smugglers, tomorrow (the 4th of Flamerule) they'll head back to Saltmarsh and report back in.

But now, well... this is a short session, the last hour is devoted to installing Foundry on my PC, which takes more than the sixty minutes allotted, but we're getting there- WFRP to follow.

With that in mind, for the Players- next session, back to Saltmarsh, you all have some stuff to do- get ready for your meeting with Bonnie Bowspirit, she's going to show you the way into the tomb of her great grampa- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit. But once we're happy with this then I'd like to try a little more Foundry time, and get your characters built and ready to roll.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.

PS Sorry for the break in proceedings, the reason- my PC died, completely and then got raised from the dead, briefly, before expiring again. It has now (but whisper this) been resurrected, although I suspect that very little of it is actually any part of my old PC, regardless (fingers-crossed) we're back.

Next session is on Tuesday 29th, although Ram will be absent- we're just going to be doing a couple of days in Saltmarsh, reporting back and then getting ready for the Squad's next adventure- into the tomb of Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit. That's scheduled for the evening of the 6th of Flamerule, it's the morning of the 4th when we get back to it with you waking in the manse.

Then, we'll be installing Foundry (again) and making your WFRP PCs, I want to get a session of WFRP in before Christmas, if possible, let's see how we get on.

Love you all lots, and it's good to be back (not that we were away for long).

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## carborundum

Damn, 16d8! You don't mess around! 
Well done the Dark Squad!


----------



## Goonalan

carborundum said:


> Damn, 16d8! You don't mess around!
> Well done the Dark Squad!




In real life I wear a cardigan with my slippers, always a shirt and tie to work- with sensible shoes, and never have a bad word to say about anyone. I'm outgoing and friendly, a delight in company. I am mild mannered in all things- balanced, sanguine, sated. I'm not here to score points, just along for the beautiful ride.

But they rile me, maaaaan! And I can't take it anymore!

Also, I may have built some of this stuff back when they had the uber-Cleric aboard, remember him, I forget what he was called.

Oh, and Squad you'll need to get Nicky's body back to Saltmarsh and remember he's a 'dead' weight in all of that platemail.

Didn't do him any good though did it?

All of that platemail.

Real shame for...

What was his name again?

Cheers goonalan.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:


> I have a guess as to what's keeping Mr Moonpig alive ... but I won't say anything in case I'm hopelessly wrong.



OK .... I was wrong.

Great fight though. And I love the tower's almost collapse.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #107: Bits & Bobs in Saltmarsh. 

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
Fellowyn Silverstream (played by George) Male Eladrin Wizard Bladesinger Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

DEAD PCs
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8 RIP

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*

The De La Crane Manse is on The Leap, and Anders Solmor would like the Squad to check it out, it's also the ancestral home of the De La Crane family, and the Squad are looking for Antonio De La Crane- see below.
Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles, will show the Squad to the missing halfling killer's tomb, on the 6th of Flamerule- see below.
The smuggler's ship will be turning up sometime between the 14th and 17th of Flamerule, the Dark Squad (and particularly Ram) are keen to meet the vessel, particularly Ram- why, because as the rogue said- “I'm getting a boat.”
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood- except she's not there any more, but a big red dragon is?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 107a, let me explain- my PC broke- big time, and then miraculously got fixed, and then broke again- and then... eventually, it got fixed again. Although it required some major surgery, and a donor or two. Then Kev (playing Ram) was away for the next session/week we could schedule- but the rest of us played anyway, although only for a bit because we were also trying to get Foundry to work. Then- at the very last minute, Jim (playing Daktari & Vinnie) was afk for the session after.

So, it's a bit of a bumpy ride at the moment, but- unless anything else goes on we should be at it Dark Squad-wise, and in-game this coming Tuesday evening (6th December).

It doesn't help that we are trying to also learn our way around Foundry, which is proving to be a lot more difficult than we first anticipated- it took over two hours to work out how to instal it. We are aiming to play some WFRP 4th edition on Foundry, we spent two hours at this last session, and managed to get maybe two thirds through creating characters. Actually, we've already created characters (online, several weeks ago) it took us two hours to not quite get to the end of filling in the character sheets.

Foundry, and the WFRP rules system, look to be magnificent but the learning curve is soooo very steep, if it wasn't for the players cajoling me on I'd have abandoned it weeks ago. There seems to be only very limited instructions for both the VTT and the game system, what video tutorials exist for the WFRP system on Foundry are old (already) and serve only to guide new users through a previous iteration/incarnation. If you don't know what you are doing- and we don't, then it's hard to work out how to do things there.

Keep in mind, and I want to make this absolutely clear- I'm an old git who is terrified of computers, and the folk who created Foundry and/or the WFRP system for it are, imho, geniuses. So, keep that in mind, I'm very glad they did it- I wish it was easier to fathom for the non-PC literate, but still... incredibly glad they did it all the same.

Does anyone that reads this use Foundry? (either of you?) And understand how to use the WFRP system thereon? It would be fantastic to find someone to ask rather than to have to rely on the good folk on the Foundry/WFRP Discord channel.

Anyone?

But back to the game, keep in mind we are just ticking over here- the rule is we don't do anything too interesting or exciting if not all of the players are in game.

So, it's mostly administration. The Dark Squad, having just long rested, abandon the De La Crane manse and trudge back to Saltmarsh, in town- and after a few false starts, it doesn't help that this is Fellowyn's first visit to the Saltmarsh. Keep in mind the bladesinger is wearing a towelling white bath robe, a pair of y-fronts, a wizard's hat and fluffy slippers. Nothing else.

Fellowyn is mocked and laughed at, a crowd gathers- it further doesn't help that Newt sees this event as an opportunity to spread the word, to entertain the gathered mockers with a song- further tales of the Dark Squad.

It really really doesn't help when Fellowyn tries dancing to Newt's tune.

The resulting skill checks- a '1' followed by a '2', and things fall apart.

Eventually the Squad find their friend Winston (a local halfling 'merchant') and then hire a wagon from him and return to the manse to clear out all of the potentially valuable smuggled goods that were stored in the caves beneath the old ruined house.

This, and their return to Saltmarsh fully laden, takes the rest of the day. At the end of which they are knackered.

Then, it's back at last to the Dark Squad house.




*There are not many images for this brief write-up. That's Buggles' old room (bottom left)- now Fellowyn's. That's Mrs Badcrumble (top right) the Dark Squad's cook and cleaning lady- she welcomes the Squad home. Lastly (bottom right) is Anders Solmor, the present owner of the De La Crane manse. The Squad need to report back to Anders, but first things first.*

The next morning...

It's the 5th of Flamerule, and the Dark Squad are back to adventuring on the night of the 6th- they will be meeting up with Bonnie Bowspirit, the halfling granddaughter of Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit, who will (for 1500gp) show the Squad how to get into Rambles' tomb. Note, the Squad have learned that the tomb was built by dwarves (possibly Ub- and friends) and is hidden in the same cliffs and hills (Hightop) in which the following are located- the Farhill Mine, the hidden Squabblepot (gnome) settlement- which in turn led down into the lair of Randall the Black (and the entrance to Tao).

Remember, from the to-do list above-

Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).

The Dark Squad have only found one of the Symbols of Ub- the maze button given to them way back by the Sky Pony barbarians.

The remaining four Symbols of Ub, previously owned by the members of the Eyes in the Night, are located-

Randal the Black's token was taken by the duergar that captured and tortured him, it's located in an Underdark fortress called Deepbridge, the Dark Squad know where this place is, they've been there before (sort of).

Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit's token was reportedly buried with his remains in his tomb- the Dark Squad are on it.

Antonio De La Crane's token, well... possibly in the well at the De La Crane manse. The Squad are at present of the opinion that Antonio is still alive (more likely- un-alive, as in he's joined the undead) and is laired down the De La Crane well.

Giggles' token- no information.

Sorry, writing it out just so that we're all on the same page, and because we've been on a break.

So, back to the here and then... the 5th of Flamerule sees a flurry of activity; the Squad sell a variety of treasures they snaffled from the manse, then acquire a little more equipment- mainly healing potions, although this is Saltmarsh- there's not a magic shop here, and so only a few such potions are available, and there's no time for Vinnie to manufacture more.

Then, a meeting with Anders Solmor to report back, the Squad tell the dark tale of their time in the De La Crane manse, and then on to the Talos worshippers lightning lighthouse. Anders is... gobsmacked about covers it. There follows lots of chatter, and Anders is focussed in on the smuggling ring that was inhabiting the manse- he wants it smashed/destroyed. To this end Anders decides to call an extraordinary meeting of the Saltmarsh Town Council (scheduled for the 10th Flamerule) in which he proposes to- a) reward the Dark Squad for the good that they have done so far, and b) to commission the Squad to find/attack/destroy the smuggler's ship. Getting rid of the smugglers will, Anders thinks, make Saltmarsh a much better place.

The Dark Squad concur.

Arrangements are made, the Squad need to be back to Saltmarsh by the 10th of Flamerule.




*Here's a massive image- click on it to see the full size original (and what an original). Just to say, from left to right, the lighthouse is in The Choke, the De La Crane manse is up on the leap, follow the coast along to Saltmarsh, and on the evening of the 6th the Squad need to be at the indicated spot between Gedge and Lowhill to meet with Bonnie Bowspirit.*

Next, well... Newt's magic school is still in business.





*Newt manifests Gerald, his bat familiar, and then after further simple (mostly sleight of hand) instruction he asks his faithful pupils to bring a creature (like Gerald) with them to the next class.*

The sorcerer's 'special' pupils (it's getting creepy again) stay back after the class (Sabrina, Willow, and I forget the others- Newt has this all written down). He has further specific instruction for his 'special' children.

Long story short, as Bear/Newt explained to this DM, he wants to be the patreon of some or all of his 'special' pupils, in the way that Belphegor (and Humphrey) are to him...

The DM makes it clear to Newt that he's a long way shy of being able to grant magical powers to others yet, however- should he have something good to sell, then, well- his present Masters are always on the look-out for a bargain.

More of this kind of darkness to follow.

Undoubtedly.

Then, with the 5th well and truly done the Dark Squad ready themselves some more for their next adventure, and then set of to meet Bonnie Bowspirit.

Only... well, Ram has been reading, while a lot of the above was going on the rogue has read, cover-to-cover, the diary of the Master (actually name- Sanbalet). Note this guy was the wizard in charge of the on-shore element of the smuggling operation at the De La Crane manse. The interesting information garnered from Sanbalet's diary follows-

originally the smuggling operation was based in the Mere of the Dead Men, but it was attacked and overrun, no information by what or whom.
the survivors set up in the De La Crane manse, and were using an old (ruined) lighthouse to signal to their ship.
the big boss of the smuggling operation is called the Captain, he or she lives in Saltmarsh.
the Talos worshippers moved into the lighthouse about a year ago, this caused big problems until the Captain did a deal with them.
Sanbalet thinks about joining the Talos group, they're very powerful.
the Talos worshippers are waiting for a boat called the Dreadnought.
the Talos worshippers are also slavers, Sanbalet is glad he didn't try to join them, he's seen enough, he's considering getting out of the smuggling business.    
At which point the Dark Squad arrive on the scene and make all of the Master's worries go away.

So, the smuggling operation is being run from Saltmarsh, and the Talos mob are slavers- no one is happy with any of this.

Next session, we're just going to be playing D&D, remember that- it's time for the Dark Squad to meet again with Bonnie Bowspirit, and from there... the tomb of Rambles 'Shambles'.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------



## Goonalan

*Dark Squad in the Secrets of Saltmarsh*​
*Session #108: The Shambles in the Shambles Tomb

Dark Squad (in alphabetical order, no egos here).
Daktari/Dak (played by Haggis) Male Human Uthgardt Sky Pony Barbarian Lvl 8
Fellowyn Silverstream (played by George) Male Eladrin Wizard Bladesinger Lvl 8
New Tricks/Newt (played by Bear) Male Tabaxi Warlock Lvl 8
Ramshambo/Ram (played by Kev) Male Half-Elf Rogue/Fighter Lvl 7/1
Vincenzo/Vinnie (played by Haggis) Male Shifter (Wildhunt) Druid Lvl 8

DEAD PCs
Nicholai Barbaros Kostyiev/Nicky (played by George) Male Dhampir Cleric of Twilight Lvl 8 RIP

NPCs
Inverna Nightbreeze (played by George) Female Wood Elf Fighter Lvl 8 (Sidekick) RETIRED
Garumn Male Mountain Dwarf Paladin of Moradin Lvl 5 RIP*
Tarbin Tul (played by goonalan) Male Human Bard RETIRED
Ubmo (played by Goonalan) Supreme Being Lvl 1 (When we remember) 
*Trapped in the Land of the Bad Dead Ancestors.

Servants/Familiars
Gerald (Bat/Giant Bat) servant/mount of New Tricks
Owly (Owl) Vinnie’s familiar

The Dark Squad’s to-do list-*


Bonnie Bowspirit, grand-daughter of Rambles, will show the Squad to the missing halfling killer's tomb, on the 6th of Flamerule.
An extraordinary meeting of the Saltmarsh Town Council, the Dark Squad are going to get hired to end the smuggling menace (see below), scheduled for 10th Flamerule.
The smuggler's ship will be turning up sometime between the 14th and 17th of Flamerule, the Dark Squad (and particularly Ram) are keen to meet the vessel, particularly Ram- why, because as the rogue said- “I'm getting a boat.”
Find the other four Symbols of Ub, one was left in Deepbridge (Duergar fortress in the Underdark). The others need to be found, they belonged to- Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit (halfling killer from Lowhill), Antonio De La Crane (posh kid druid alchemist) & Giggles (crazy wood elf). All of these folk lived in the Saltmarsh region, the Dark Squad have found the De La Crane Manse (in the Dreadwood) and the De La Crane Crypt (in Saltmarsh Cemetary).
Nightshade is in the Deep Dreadwood- except she's not there any more, but a big red dragon is?
Blackedge and the Goblin Stair?
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame prepare the Witch's Tor for the coming of the starfall, the Witch's Tor is in the Drowned Forest, in the Mere of the Dead Men.
To join the Pact of the Wild Flame track down the last member of the Pact, a wild elf adventurer called Giggles- and finally put her spirit to rest, and also recover her maze button. Location unknown. SEE 2. ABOVE.
This is session 108, and we didn't get much done, although.... there were several very good reasons for this- high level(-ish) play, and the need to look lots of things up in the rules; a degree of ineptitude- we've been away from the game for a bit; and... I (your studious DM) upped the threat level and kicked the crap out of a few folk. Which caused a little consternation in the ranks.

But as always we begin at the beginning.

It's the 6th of Flamerule, the Dark Squad have made the journey along the coast road to Gedge (I sent a picture of the village but none of the players deigned to screen shot it) and then onwards towards Lowhill (a halfling village) along a rutted dry cart track, as instructed previously by Bonnie Bowspirit.

And sure enough, there they are- Bonnie and her crew (three young male halflings) intercept the Squad and direct them a little way off the beaten track and eventually to another ancient stone circle.

The Dark Squad are not that interested in their surroundings however, they're concentrating their efforts on staying alive, several of them think that this meeting is a set up and they're about to get jumped.

As it turns out, and after a bit of chatter, that's not the case- Bonnie and her co-conspirators are as nervous as the PCs but not about to break their word- keep in mind these four halflings are selling out their village. The money they are about to receive from the Dark Squad (1500gp) will pay for them to take a boat to elsewhere and to start their lives afresh.

So, there's a little back and forth, the counting of the money and then...




*The four halflings do a little dance within the stone circle, it's a little shambolic, and several of the PCs are making rolls trying to fathom what's going on here, because this doesn't look like anything serious. It looks, for want of a better phrase- made up.*

Then, the dancing stops.

And a little way down the hill a series of steps have seemingly just appeared, the ancient stone stair descends to two equally ancient stone doors.

Welcome to the tomb of Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit.

The Dark Squad are not quite sure what to make of events, soon after they are however happy to hand over the cash.

Bonnie attempts to sell the Squad a few clues as to what awaits them in the tomb.

There's a little back-and-forth as negotiations continue for a little while, Newt is particularly unhappy with events so far- he really wanted this whole thing to be a set up, he wanted to blast a few halflings (and put his cash back in his pocket). Wiser folk do the deal, and Bonnie reveals a few extra details (for another 350gp)-


The Dark Squad need to find their way into the middle of the tomb.
The coins and gems in the central tomb are all fakes- don't waste your time on them.
There's a guardian in the central chamber- a dwarf made of stone.
A bad spirit haunts the tomb, angry and terrifying, and lastly-
Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit, Bonnie's great-grandaddy, was a real bad bastard- which translates to- 'be careful in there'.
The Dark Squad crave more details but, Bonnie tells them again- she's only been in the tomb once previously.

And with that the halflings are gone, back down the hill and as far away as they can get.

One of the doors to the tomb is ajar, and after a series of checks Ram enters silently, sneakily & very carefully.




*We're adventuring again, it's been a while.*

And so it goes, slow- slow-slow.

It takes nearly twenty minutes (real time) to check out about a hundred or so feet of the circular inner corridor.

Then, apropos absolutely nothing, someone (I think it was Newt) gets clawed in the back, and then moments later Fellowyn suffers the same fate. It becomes obvious that whatever is attacking (and then moving quickly away) is invisible (even after it has attacked), and that there are at least two of them in here.

There's a lot of shouting, a lot of readied actions, and a fair amount of swearing.

Even when Daktari manages to land a hit on one of the invisible foes- blood flies, a hissing noise is briefly heard, and then... the still invisible attackers move off again...

It's getting frustrating.

Obviously, not for me- I'm having a ball.

Eventually Newt, holding a manifested Gerald (his bat familiar) to his head and 'looking' through Gerald's eyes/senses spots the foe. The attackers are hairless, sexless humanoids- feral looking (ghoul-like) and entirely insubstantial. Newt can only make out the outline of the creatures, the warlock's monster knowledge check is an '8', so- he has no idea what they are.

That said, with the help of a little Faerie Fire (from Vinnie), one of the attackers is hunted down and slaughtered- even dead the creature is just an hazy outline. More failed monster knowledge checks follow.

However the attacks don't stop.

Newt, still using Gerald's senses, manages to spot another of the strange humanoids, this nasty chap claws Fellowyn, the old man is left a little flustered, as it turns out the Dark Squad do not possess many spells that allow them to see invisible foes.

Shame that.

It's like the DM has checked out the PCs resources- just cruel.

We move on.




*To here- to the north, Fellowyn has just filled the corridor ahead of him with his Web spell, one of the invisible buggers is trapped in there. That's a dead invisible dude lying beside Ram. Last bit- there's something much bigger in the space between Newt & Dak, Vinnie and Ubmo.*

How do the Dark Squad learn this?

Well, shadows shift and shape and two almost indistinct great clawed hands lash out at Daktari, with a follow up bite attack. The barbarian is bloodied and beyond in an instant. All three attacks are hits (one of them a Crit) and Dak goes from full (83 HP) to maybe a quarter of that in seconds.

Worse, whatever just hit him has also scrambled his mind, the barbarian is left Stunned- gawping, spitting and shouting out random phrases.

Newt is quickly to the scene with his Gerald-enhanced vision, he spies Dak's attacker, and wishes he hadn't.





*It's a ghostly troll like creature swathed in shadow, he tells his friends- which doesn't help things much. His monster knowledge check is something around '3'.*

Vinnie quickly transforms into the Moonboar, and then gets his Fire Shield up and running; Newt fails to land a hit with one of his 'big spells' (I forget which- the ghostly troll made his save), and then someone- perhaps it was Ram, lands a hit on the beast. Suddenly the ghostly troll becomes much more visible, although still transparent (as shown above).

Note, several PCs also try to identify this new attacker, more monster knowledge checks- all of them spectacularly low rolls.

The spectral troll claws (with another Crit) Daktari once more- the barbarian drops unconscious.

Note, SPOILER ALERT- five seconds later and Ram & Fellowyn will both get a potion of healing (each) into the barbarian, however the big man is still stunned (Wis DC 15 save), and still stunned ninety minutes later at the end of this session.




*The Dark Squad concentrate fire, note Ram steps into the fight- his rapier and scimitar slice, and then he steps away again. Which is why he almost never gets hurt. It's a swashbuckler skill.*




*See that circle around the troll- that's Newt's Wall of Fire, which makes it hard for those outside to hit the beast but... it's worth it, particularly as Vinnie has also managed to Confuse the spectral enemy- and I (your glorious DM) have managed to roll 'do nothing' on the Confusion table three turns in a row.*

The Dark Squad are winning.

Note, the other invisible humanoids seem to have stopped their attacks.

But then the winning stops.




*The still confused ghostly troll rolls to move in a random direction on the Confusion table, and off he goes- stepping through the wall just to the left of him.*

Bugger!

There's a lot of swearing/shouting- sometimes in combination.

There also follows a brief moment for recriminations, but then Fellowyn starts shouting, and then pointing.

The ghostly troll (still failing its saving throws versus Confusion) is stood only a hundred or so feet away from the now bickering Dark Squad, just a little way around the corner (if a circular corridor can have a corner- it can't).




*The Benny Hill theme tune plays as the Dark Squad (in a conga line) rush towards the nasty troll.*

They're just arriving on the scene, when...




*The ghostly troll (still confused) rolls to 'run' again, and rushes off through the doors highlighted by the circle on the map above.*

The Benny Hill theme music continues.

The swearing has reached red hot levels.

And that's your cracker- that's all we did, and keep in mind people that this was a three-and-a-half hour session, with only a couple of five minute breaks. All of the PCs have spent almost all of their Inspiration Points, they've been hard at it in this one.

Although with not much to show from it.

Note- there has been talk (already) about a retreat from the tomb (after this fight is done, perhaps even before) and so I'd just like to pose the following question to the PCs, or rather to the Players-

“How long do you think that the entrance to Rambles 'Shambles' Bowspirit's tomb is going to remain 'open' if you exit this place?”

Be warned, this is your shot. I asked repeatedly back in Saltmarsh- 'are you ready?'

Oh, and I've ratcheted up the difficulty level a turn or two. You may have noticed.

Stay safe and well you lovely people.

Cheers the Dark Squad and goonalan.


----------

